# تصميمات أعجبتني....



## أنا معماري (5 أغسطس 2013)

*بدءت في وضع تعليقات سلسة و سهلة وشيقة
حتخليك متمكن من الفنون المعمارية
وضعتها علي المشاريع و صورها....حتلاقيها بداية من الصفحة 12 
حتي الصفحة الحالية الأخيرة

*​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## أنا معماري (5 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## أنا معماري (6 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## أنا معماري (6 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## أنا معماري (6 أغسطس 2013)

[URL=http://s67.photobucket.com/user/mostafa104/media/1052279_494915683922301_1339512726_o.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## أنا معماري (6 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## أنا معماري (6 أغسطس 2013)

المصدر 
العماره المرئيه Visual Architecture 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B9%D9%85%D8%A7%D8%B1%D9%87-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%B1%D8%A6%D9%8A%D9%87-Visual-Architecture/181648681915671?ref=stream


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (6 أغسطس 2013)

مجهود رائع جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك


----------



## عبدالحسن محمد جمعة (8 أغسطس 2013)

جدا رررررررررررررررررررائع


----------



## أنا معماري (8 أغسطس 2013)

عبدالحسن محمد جمعة قال:


> جدا رررررررررررررررررررائع



مشكور...كل سنة و أنت طيب


----------



## تفاؤلى عنوانى (13 أغسطس 2013)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أنا معماري (13 أغسطس 2013)

تفاؤلى عنوانى قال:


> راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



مشكور


----------



## احمد فريد (23 أغسطس 2013)

رائع


----------



## أنا معماري (23 أغسطس 2013)

احمد فريد قال:


> رائع



مشكور علي ردك


----------



## المعماري 12 (23 أغسطس 2013)

مجهود كبير ورائع ، تسلم يا مبدع .


----------



## layal tayem (23 أغسطس 2013)

ما شاء الله تصاميم رائعة


----------



## م جمال بسارة (24 أغسطس 2013)

مااااااااااشاااااااااااااااااااااء الله تبارك الله ع الابددددددددددددددددددددددداااااااااااااااع ررررررررررررررررررررررعب


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أغسطس 2013)

اليابان بروعتها ,,,


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أغسطس 2013)

"مؤمن بالله" قال:


> مجهود رائع جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك



متشكر..بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس999999 (29 أغسطس 2013)

مجهود تشكر عليه


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أغسطس 2013)

المهندس999999 قال:


> مجهود تشكر عليه



متشكر علي ردك


----------



## مهندس أحمدالسالم (30 أغسطس 2013)

سلمت يداك


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أغسطس 2013)

مهندس أحمدالسالم قال:


> سلمت يداك



الله يبارك فيك


----------



## أنا معماري (13 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## أنا معماري (13 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## أنا معماري (13 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## ramyacademy (14 سبتمبر 2013)

رائع


----------



## أنا معماري (14 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## أنا معماري (14 سبتمبر 2013)

عندما يدلع المعماري....


----------



## أنا معماري (14 سبتمبر 2013)

أحسنت وخصوصا الجزء الحانبي بالزجاج...كان يبقي أجمل لو زودت الزجاج بالوجهة الأمامية


----------



## أنا معماري (14 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## أنا معماري (14 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## أنا معماري (14 سبتمبر 2013)

حلو لون الدهانات والخشب والأجزء الطولية...بحب الأستيل ده....ياريت باقي اللقطات...أختيار توقيت اللقطة...ساحر


----------



## أنا معماري (14 سبتمبر 2013)

فكرة جريئة....بس لسه مظبطش


----------



## أنا معماري (15 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## المهندس المدني أ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

very nice


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## غفران عبدالله (10 أكتوبر 2013)

مجهود رائع جزاك الله خير


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أكتوبر 2013)

غفران عبدالله قال:


> مجهود رائع جزاك الله خير


متشكر


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## أنا معماري (18 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## أنا معماري (18 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## أنا معماري (22 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## أنا معماري (22 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## أنا معماري (22 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Arch Islam (26 أكتوبر 2013)

مجموعة رائعة من التصاميم :20:
جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع ...


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أكتوبر 2013)

Arch Islam قال:


> مجموعة رائعة من التصاميم :20:
> جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع ...


متشكر


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## أنا معماري (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## أنا معماري (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## أنا معماري (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## أنا معماري (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## أنا معماري (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## أنا معماري (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## أنا معماري (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## أنا معماري (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## أنا معماري (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## أنا معماري (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## أنا معماري (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## أنا معماري (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## أنا معماري (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## أنا معماري (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## أنا معماري (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## أنا معماري (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## أنا معماري (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## أنا معماري (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## أنا معماري (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## أنا معماري (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## أنا معماري (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## أنا معماري (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## أنا معماري (30 أكتوبر 2013)




----------



## Eng_Mohamed_Salah (31 أكتوبر 2013)

ما شاء الله


----------



## Eng.zeky (31 أكتوبر 2013)

مجهود رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أنا معماري (1 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## أنا معماري (1 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## أنا معماري (1 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## أنا معماري (1 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## أنا معماري (1 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## أنا معماري (1 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## أنا معماري (1 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## أنا معماري (1 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## أنا معماري (1 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## أنا معماري (1 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## MAKLAD (2 نوفمبر 2013)

راااااااائع


----------



## أنا معماري (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## أنا معماري (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## أنا معماري (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## أنا معماري (3 نوفمبر 2013)




----------



## أنا معماري (3 نوفمبر 2013)

مبني للبصملت الجنائية


----------



## أنا معماري (3 نوفمبر 2013)

مكتبة


----------



## ahmed_designer2014 (5 نوفمبر 2013)

عندى ارض 16 * 13 الشارع الرئيسى على ال16 و الشارع الجانبى على 13 والبحرى ناحية الشارع الجانبى وعاوز اعمل المدخل من الجانبى وارسم شقتين ممكن تساعدونى​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 نوفمبر 2013)

​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 نوفمبر 2013)

*Abu Dhabi, The Emirates Palace Hotel.*




​


----------



## طالب تصميم داخلي (20 نوفمبر 2013)

جدا جميلة


----------



## أنا معماري (20 نوفمبر 2013)

طالب تصميم داخلي قال:


> جدا جميلة


شكرا لمشاركتك


----------



## أنا معماري (21 نوفمبر 2013)

جميل..... لما يكون في تفاعل بين تصميم المبني مع عناصر باللاندسكيب 
و الفتحات الطولية فيهم 
وأنتهائها بفتحات مربعة بالمبني



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 نوفمبر 2013)

الديكور الداخلي....وتحويل ملل السقف الفلات...للوحة فنية
مدرسة أبتدائي...كندا

الأعمدة علي شكل أشجار...وورق الشجر والكمر بالسقف
دلع للأطفال وحتي للكبار



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 نوفمبر 2013)

تعلية المدخل رغم ان الفيلا دور واحد
... تأكيد ...وزاد المبني جمالا...و أضاءة طبيعية للمدخل







​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 نوفمبر 2013)

تدرج الألوان الأحمر و البني والمواد الزجاج و السفل حجر
العناصر الطولية ...باللون الأحمر...مفأجاة بالوجهة
خروج الكمرة الأفقية الأرش بالعمود عن المبني المتدرج بعناصر طولية
زادها جمالا

حب يدلع..... عمل عمود المدخل الخلفي القصير بنفس اللون الأحمر بالمدخل الأمامي الضخم












​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 نوفمبر 2013)

مدرسة


St. Mary's School, Taber


معدني أزرق عناصر أفقية طبانة...زجاج لجزء من المبني و أعلي المدخل...
أختلاف الكتلة الحجر الدائرية مع الكتلة الحجر البوكس







تدرج ألوان الواجهة الداخلية....الأزرق مع الأبيض
الأرضيات بيج
الأثاث أزرق مع بيج...ربط بين الأرضيات و الحوائط

الصورة الأخري
أستخدام السفل الحجر بالداخل....زاد المبني جمال
الخشب البني الداكن حول النوافذ مع الحجر...أدفئ الفراغ البارد
الأرشات بالتدرج الأزرق و البني بالأرضيات.....كسرت ملل بوكس الفراغ
وأكدت أستخدامات أرضية المبني



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 نوفمبر 2013)

مبني لوريال...مكاتب.. تجاري..السويد

تصميم أحمد السيوفي مع فريق مكتب IAMZ Design Studio

المبني يبهر...بسبب الرسومات التشكلية بالواجهة
...ولكن فكرته بسيطة ...في مساحة صغيرة...
6 أدوار.... بمساحة 600 متر مربع..
أي100متر مربع للدور

المصصم أستخدم زخارف عربية خلف زجاج الواجهة






















​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 نوفمبر 2013)

Concept: There is no main concept of the design , But we try to show the idea through the lines and holes on the elevations ,Which reflect the spirit of the natural beauty of 
the company products , Which makes the customer more beautiful and freshness .
​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 نوفمبر 2013)

الأسقف الزرقاء بأختلاف الأرتفاع و الحجم
الرتابة في التكرار و الموديول....تخالف مفأجاة أختلاف الكتل و أرتفاعها
أستخدام الحجر البني في الأدوار السفلي ....بخلاف باقي المبني البيج 

كأنها عائلة من المباني













​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 نوفمبر 2013)

تحول الأسطوانة المصمت الطوب .....الي أسطوانة void فتحات
غلق فراغ المدخل و الأسطوانة و المبني..... ببروز السقف
الدبل هايت....بعد الكورنيشة
عمود عيرة لملء فراغ بروز السقف ...أو ليحمل بروز السقف

​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 نوفمبر 2013)

حلوة فكرة خروج الأعمدة المستطيلة من الحائط....لأعلي
 كأعمدة دائرية
أو كفريمات لتحمل بروز أكبر




​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 نوفمبر 2013)

المثلثات....بتعدد إتجاهاتها....تتلاقي بحروفها عند أعلي خط السقف...وخط الأرض...
وخط بالمنتصف....لتشكل الكتلتين
حلو أستخدام الزجاج الأسود بمقاسات أكبر من ...البلاطات الرمادي الصغيرة
بتضاد الإسود والرمادي الفاتح....





​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 نوفمبر 2013)

تكرار الأدوار ... فمفاجأة بالأدوار العالية الأخيرة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 نوفمبر 2013)

مبني بوكس زجاج... .وبروز دورنات البلكونات تشكل الواجهات

























​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 نوفمبر 2013)

مشروع مبني أداري....القاهرة

الكتلة المثلثة البارزة و الناقصة بإتزان
التدرج اللوني بين البيج الغامق و الفاتح....والأسود
أستخدم الكتل المثلثة بأرتفاعات مختلفة للمداخل
تغيير مفاجأة للكتلة المثلثة البيج لكتلة أصغر رخام أسود..أعلي المبني..زادت المبني جمالا

الوجهة دي...كأنها صفحة مستطيلة مفرودة مصمته...وأحدث بها المعماري تغييراته
فشكلتها ... طبيعتها المصمته مع التغييرات

حاول المعماري التساوي بين الزائد و الناقص عن وجهته









بروز نهاية الوجهة الرئيسية عن الجانبيتين
كأنها جزء ظاهر و خفي للمبني

الظ



الكتلة المثلثة الناقصة...وأنفتاح علي السماء
وزرع بأرضيتها

الكمرة التي بها فتحات دائرية....لم أستحسنها
ربما جزء من الشعار أو المنتج....مش عارف





بروز نهاية الواجهة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 نوفمبر 2013)

مكتبة فانكوفر.....كندا

من المحتمل ...عندما بدء المعماري التفكير....حاول التمرد علي الكتل المستطيلة و المربعة...من حوله
فكأن الشكل الأليبس...البيضاوي
فأرد الخروج عن المألوف ....فخرج منحني من الأليبس...وأضاف كتلة المبني المرتفع





فكان يكفيه للأليبس ...أن يكون ثلاث أدوار زجاج
مع وحدة عمودين متكررة
ودور بدون زجاج للمفاجأة
مع وجود كورنيشة ضخمة بين الأدوار...لتأكد الأليبس...وتكسر العناصر الطولية









المبني الملصق المرتفع....يجاري فقط الأليبس المركزي
في دورانه...في الشبابيك المستطيلة....و الشبابيك المربعة





​


----------



## chanel86 (23 نوفمبر 2013)

تصميمات رائعة شكرا على المجهود


----------



## أنا معماري (23 نوفمبر 2013)

الجزء الخارج من الأليبس...أستخدمه كمحلات..و كوريدوور ممر ...و فراغ مفتوح
بنفس فتحات طولية و مربعة....
وأستفاد في الخلف بمباني بروز .....محلات علي الشارع



​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 نوفمبر 2013)

chanel86 قال:


> تصميمات رائعة شكرا على المجهود



شكر علي تشجيعك ... الله يبارك لك


----------



## أنا معماري (23 نوفمبر 2013)

لقطات ليلية....و لقطات داخلية للمبني










الديكور الداخلي .... محلات أكشاك....كايسك...بأشكال دائرية لتخالف المبني...جميلة










التغطية زجاجية... I Beam حديد..وفرمات ألمونيوم أو حديد





​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 نوفمبر 2013)

ممرات للربط بين الكتل.....فقط بلاطة و دروة زجاج






​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 نوفمبر 2013)

أستمتع...
صور أخري للمبني

























أحتفالات أستعداد الألومبيات










سلالم المدخل
























الأخيرة







من جمال المبني....التكرارات...و المفاجأت

​


----------



## حكيم شمس (23 نوفمبر 2013)

تصميمات غاية فى الروعة


www.fagr.bu.edu.eg


----------



## أنا معماري (23 نوفمبر 2013)

حكيم شمس قال:


> تصميمات غاية فى الروعة
> 
> 
> www.fagr.bu.edu.eg



فعلا ..معماريين مبدعيين ... شكرا علي مشاركتك


----------



## أنا معماري (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*




THE ISLAND MOSQUE*


مسجد الجزيرة ... كورنيش جدة
عبد الواحد الوكيل









المسجد مستطيل... يخرج منه الشكل المثمن بفتحات بأرشات دائرية... فالقبة 
وبنفس الشكل علي أصغر للمأذنة

​



















لم أجد.... الوجهة المطلة علي البحر​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 نوفمبر 2013)

FBI Field Office
مبني مكاتب ف ب أي
Pittsburgh, PA

أستخدم المصمم وحدات فتحات وبروزات متكررة للوجهات
فقط في المدخل
رفع كورنيشة المدخل لتأكيده
فغير فتحات الشيش المستطيلة لمربعة
وجعل شبابيك الأدوار الأخري أطول
وأضاف شبابيك أخري أعليأدوار المدخل

وعمل كورنيشة منحنية وبروزات علي الجنبين
كأنها كاب ظابط بكتافات







​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 نوفمبر 2013)

مكتبة مركزية
هونج كونج

جمال المبني....كتير....وبسيط....ومتناغم

واجهة المبني الرئيسية ....مستويين
مستوي زجاج بوكس...أنقص المصمم منه جزء المدخل
وأنتقص منه الجزء المنتصف.... للمفاجاة
وعند أختفاء أو أنتقاص الزجاج...تظهر الأعمدة الدائرية...كأنها تحترق كتلة الزجاج...في عزة و شموخ...كأنها بوبات من زمن وحضارة الصين العتيق

ومستوي أخر مصمت بفتحاته المربعة....كأنها بوابة لحضارة الصين أخري ....عمودين بكمرة
وأستخدم المصمم العديد من فن المربعات....وأنهي المبني بمربع 6 أعمدة بالكورنيشة العلوية ....منتصف أعلي المبني









ولم ينسي المصمم...أن يضع المزيد من فن المربعات....في فراغ منتصف المبني
حتي تشطيب المبني...حوله الي وحدات مربعات







حتي المدخل عمودين و كتلة مستطيلة عرضية....لكسر العناصر الطولية
كأنها بوابة أخري​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 نوفمبر 2013)

سلالم لمدخل المبني

​








واجهة أمامية مع جانبية










واجهة جانبية




​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 نوفمبر 2013)

فضل المعماري .... بعد أبداع الواجهة الرئيسية.....أن يستريح بعد عناء
ويفعل ...مثلما نفعل....بتكرار الواجهة الأمامية للخلفية
مع قليل من التعديلات




​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 نوفمبر 2013)

صور لبعض التفاصيل


​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 نوفمبر 2013)

فتحت الموضوع ده عشان أضع المشاريع اللي شايفها فيها فكرة حلوة.....ولاني لما بنظر لمشروع كويس....بنظر نظره سريعه وسطحيه لقراءه جمال المبني....ورغم كده كان لها تأثير علي تحسين شغلي مع مرور السنين.....ولكن برضه بتفرق كتير لما النظرة تكون بعمق أكبر...والبحث عن مصدر جمال المبني....وأسراره الجمال ده.....وده حيضاعف قدره العمل لتصميمات أجمل و أحسن...و حيكون في تأثر بمعماريين موهوبيين...ووضع نفسك مكان تفكيره حيقودك لمشاريع أفضل....
زي كده أحتكاك لاعيبه كرة القدم المحليين بالعالميين

مره زرت مكتب واحد من أشهر المعماريين في مصر.. مش حقول أسمه... من عشر سنوات أو اكثر.....ولقيت وصل له طرد مجلات معمارية عالمية....
واضح أنه بيتغذي كويس 




....ولحظت بعد كده أنه بيأخذ أفكار كتير من المجلات دي​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*Fifth Avenue Place​* 

بتسبرج...أمريكا
ناطحة سحاب 

فضلت وضعها هنا...لأن عدد الأدوار 31 دور فقط
أرتفاع 188 متر 
























​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 نوفمبر 2013)

بعد ما شفنا المناظير اللي فاتت....نحاول الأن نحلل المبني

المبني ده ممكن نسميه...مبني جمال الموديول

حول المعماري المبني للوحة مديول...وحدتها الشباك...
المصمت بين الشباكين ممكن يكون مقاس نصف شباك

الجزء الاول.... 1وحدته خمس شبابيك...وبعدين زجاج متقسم زي1 ووحدته 7شبابيك.....ثم 2 وحدته خمس شبابيك
الجزء الثاني...........اللي هو فوق الشجرة علي طول....صف واحد من الشبابيك عددها مجموع الجزء الأول.....5+7+5 = 17
الجزء الثالث...... صفيين....أرتد شباكين يمين و شمال ....ليصبح العدد 13 شبالك 
الجزء الرابع.....وهو أربع كتل بالأركان...وهو مثل 1 ولكن من ناحية الخارج نقص شباك... ومن ناحية الداخل مال للداخل 45 درجة ووضع بها شباكين
وقفل بين الأربع كتل الأركان بزجاج....ووضع أرضية زجاج مائل





​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 نوفمبر 2013)

الزجاج بين الأربع كتل بالأركان وقف قبل الشباك الأخير.....ومال لأعلي 45 درجة..... غالبا
بأرتفاع 3 شبابيك...

ثم وضع الجزء العلوي لنهاية البرج



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 نوفمبر 2013)

لقطات ليلية

الأضاءة فوق سطح الجزء اللي فيه أرتداد....فخمت الأجزء الاربعة للأركان




















 حلوة الأضاءة الزرقاء... مش عارف ...ليزر..



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 نوفمبر 2013)

أخذوا نهاية المبني....كلوجو....فكرة برضة








مساقط أفقية












​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 نوفمبر 2013)

عمارة سكنية
مومبي...الهند

جمال ...العناصر الضخمة
حلوة فكرة الأعمدة الدائرية الضخمة بأرتفاع المبني...وقسمة بلكونتين الشقتين
وبرضة بروز المظلة اللي في السطح
والفرام المصمت للجزء الأمامي بطول المبني

اللون الأبيض مع التصميم المميز......ساحر في العمارات السكنية




​


----------



## ahmedibrah (25 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا على المجهود الكبير


----------



## أنا معماري (25 نوفمبر 2013)

ahmedibrah قال:


> شكرا على المجهود الكبير



الله يكرمك...ويبارك لك...متشكر علي التشجيع


----------



## أنا معماري (25 نوفمبر 2013)

ياريت وأحنا ماشيين...لو في أي تعليق أو نقد....أو مشاركة...أو أضافة ....أو تصحيح

لو مش عايز....ولا يهمك...المهم تكون مبسوط و مرتاح


----------



## أنا معماري (25 نوفمبر 2013)

مركز لفنون الغرب..... بفلوريدا
Florida key & key west


البواكي...جميلة...في أي مكان سكني تجاري...حتي مركز فنون

أختار المصمم أعمدة ضخمة...لأضافة عتق للمبني...ولم يكتفي بعمل أرشات
بل أضاف حلية علي بعد حول الأرش...بعرض العمود
لتأكيد وتعتيق المبني

ولم ينسي تاج وقاعدة بسيطة للعمود
وزاد الكرانيش والحليات الدائرية في الدور الثاني










​

البواكي...لها سحر...والجلوس في ظلالها له طعم خاص​













اللون ده من أجمل ألوان المباني.....له دفئ خاص....
جايز لأنه لون الطمي...حتي الزرع بخضاره جنان مع لون المبني
أما النخل ده حكاية

يعني الواحد لو جاله فيلا...وأختار اللون ده....مع بلكونة بأرشات ... بواكي
وفتحات زجاج كبيرة... وبها أرشات
حتكون فيلا رائعة







أختار المصمم أرشات نصف دائرية...و جزء من الدائرة​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 نوفمبر 2013)

مناظير أخري شيقة























​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 نوفمبر 2013)

كلية الفن و التصميم....هونج كونج

(Hong Kong outpost of the Savannah College of Art and Design (SCAD









المعماري ده مصممش ...ده غزل و نسج الواجهة










خيوط رفيعة طولية...و ضفر من ورائها خيوط سميكة ورفيعة عرضية بنية

الطولية بروزات....والعرضية كمر بني ...و بروزات عرضية رفيعة










هناك جمال...في الخطوط الأفقية....خط السطح
خطوط الأفقية فوق المدخل

حتي الزرع أمام جزيرة طريق المبني...رأسي مخروط و أفقي

يعني عمل عناصر رأسية طويلة ..... و عالجها بعناصر أفقية لتقليل حديتها










البيج مع البني







حتي الواجهة الرئيسية من الجنب....العناصر الرأسية و الأفقية....جميلة و قوية

من هذة الزاوية ظهر...
نوعين من العناصر الطولية و الرأسية....رفيعة و عريضة

​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 نوفمبر 2013)

بيت ...
اللون الأبيض...جميل
الأربعة أعمدة...والسقف
فراغ جميل تحت السقف خصوصا مع الخضرة





​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 نوفمبر 2013)

الوظيفة في المربع الداخلي...وحولها الأعمدة الضخمة و شرفة 
ويغطيهم السقف
مكونة فراغ بين الداخل و الخارج....
الأبيض ...وجمال الطبيعة

ممكن....الفكرة..... لمبني صالة أفراح.....أو مبني أجتماعي لنادي.....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 نوفمبر 2013)

مشروع عمارة سكنية

هونج كونج

ممكن تسميها....عمارة المكعبات و أعواد القصب

عندما يصبح المعماري...فكره يساوي ذهب

بيعت هذة العمارة ب 60 مليون دولار

هي معماريا وفنيا ...تسوي أكثر


​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 نوفمبر 2013)

Opus Hong Kong









عمارة المكعبات الحجر و أعواد القصب



 

جمال الموقع بين الجبل....والبحر










عمود المدخل....عمود ضخم حجر

حوائط الأرتداد...في الأجناب حجر
أما البلكونة و داخل الأرتداد...زجاج



​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 نوفمبر 2013)

جميلة الشبابيك في الأرتداد










تغيير توست... الدوران....علي زاويتين مختلفين
في نصف السفلي للمبني....وتغيره درجتها للنصف الثاني العلوي






​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 نوفمبر 2013)

العمود يشكل الوجهة 
ومغطي بزجاج جزء أسطواني



​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 نوفمبر 2013)

جميل مكعبات الحجر...المرمية علي أطراف الأرض
ورصها فوق بعض بأرتفاع المبني













وتم زراعتها من الداخل 



​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 نوفمبر 2013)

تفاصيل العمود و الزجاج من حوله














​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 نوفمبر 2013)

مسقط أفقي للدور المتكرر

هي فيلا أو شقة دور واحد

وفيها النوم الرئيس بحمام و غرفة ملابس
وغرف نوم بحمام وملابس
وغرفتين نوم بحمام مشترك
وصالة كبيرة وصالون
وطعام
وغرفة مكتب
ومصعدين ومدخل خاص
ومصعد خدمة بسلم...وسلم أخر




 

مسقط أفقي للدور الأرضي
شقتين





العمارة 12 دور​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 نوفمبر 2013)

العمارة ده جميلة فعلا...بس مؤلمة...وفي معانه لفهمها...يعني أفرض أن عرض عليك مبلغ كبير...لرسمها بالكامل ...مساقط ....وواجهات ...وقطاعات....ومناظير....ومعاك بس الصور اللي فاتوا و أسكتشات البلانات....عشان حتتنفذ في مدينتك ....حتقدر ترسمها...سؤال؟!
سؤال صعب ...مش كده


----------



## أنا معماري (27 نوفمبر 2013)

http://www.opushongkong.com/en/Frank_Gehry_Interview.html

 مقابلة مع المصمم: فرانك جاري

FRANK GEHRY: INTERVIEW


بدء تصميم المبني بعدد كبير من الماكيتات الرمزية للأحساس بالكتل مع بعضها....ومع مقياس الجبل و الموقع.....فالماكيتات أكثر تفصيلية
عشرات النماذج للوصول للماكيت النهائي

المصمم قال في أخر حديثه....لا يمكن أخذ المبني لمكان أخر....لأنه مصمم فقط لهذا المكان

كويس...أجاب علي سؤالي اللي فات 

​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 نوفمبر 2013)

العمارة دي أتأثرت بها....خليها دلوقتي...ممكن نرجعلها تاني​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 نوفمبر 2013)

نكمل

مع أوكرانيا....كييف

kiev okrania

أوكرانيا مش بس فيها نساء جميلات......فيها برضة عمارة جميلة






جميل الحجر الخشن ....حتي لو به فتحات
وبيكون رائع مع اللون الأبيض ناعم الملمس
وأي عناصر خشب
أو كالشيش الموجود بالعرض
ومع الخضرة تكتمل الصورة





ممكن .... يكون جميل الزجاج في الكورنر





أسطوانات الكورنر....وتفاعلها مع الكتل المكعبة أو المستطيلة





التكرار...ثم أنهائه ببلكونه مختلفة اللون و البروز
لـتأكد وجودها في المبني
وأستخدام n شكل..بطول المبني ...وبلون بيج مخالف للأزرق
تكرر n بهذا الشكل في مباني كثيرة 





جميل غلق المبني من أعلي بكتلة الدروة البارزة المكعبة
ولكن كان الاجمل ...لو فعل التكعيب لأخر أربع أدوار
بنفس تكعيب كتلة الدروة
أعطاها لون بني مختلف...ليؤكدها

مش فاكر...المربع لما يأخذ عمق يسمي مكعب
بس المستطيل لما يأخذ عمق يسمي أيه؟








​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 نوفمبر 2013)

نكمل مع جميلة الجميلات....العمارة ....في أوكرانيا

برجين سكني..غالبا...أما مصمت أو void زجاج
بطول المبني

ربط بين المبنيين بأرش ضخم.. وكتلة كممر بين المبنيين
الأرش اللي بالشكل ده بيبقي غالبا روعة
وبيشكل فراغ رائع أسف المبني
وتكرر في كذا مبني..منهم فندق في الأمارات

تقويس سقف المبني بهذا الشكل ...مبتكر..وجديد
وضع ملاصق للبرجين...كتلتين أمام وخلف كل برج
وعكس فيهم...المصمت و void الزجاج

يعني مرة الزجاج هو اللي في الأركان....ومرة المصمت هو اللي في أركان المبني
جمال المخالفة

المباني مثل الكلام...يعني لو تكلمت بنفس تون الصوت وبنفس تكرار ورتابة الأحداث...وبنفس تفاعل حركات الجسم و العين
تضمن حديث ممل
أنما لو تغيرت نبرات الصوت ما بين العالي والمنخفض....والرتابة و المفاجأة....وتغير وتفاعل في التعبير بالجسم و العين..تضمن حديث شيق ممتع
الأنسان بيحب التغيير ... في الكلام...في المباني...في أي شئ

صمم مبني أخر أضخم و كتلة أقصر....بنفس شكل الكتل الأربعة
من حيث الزجاج و المصمت..ودورات السقف

وجود كتل متشابهة الشكل و مختلفة الحجم
يعطي تجانس رهيب للمشروع
كأنها عائلة من الكتل...

الكتل مربعة...مربعات...أو نصف أسطوانية





سفل رمادي ..مع مبني أبيض...الرمادي والأبيض جميل

البواكي بحوائط أعرض في الأرضي و بأرتفاع دوريين
ثم وضع الأعمدة بأرتفاع دورين
الجديد...مش لازم الأعمدة تبتدئ من الأرضي....ممكن من أي دور

وأنهائها بكورنيشة سقف ضخمة مرتفعة جميلة
تتفاعل مع الأعمدة و البوكي...بنسب

النسب...أرتفاع البواكي = أرتفاع الأعمدة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 نوفمبر 2013)

bay widows....كتلتين الشبابيك المضلعة ورفعها لعمل المدخل
ووقفت قبل الدوريين الأخيرين

كررها بscale أصغر في النصف....وجعلها زجاج
وأنهائها والشباكين علي الجانبين بكورنيشة في دور أعلي من الكتلتين

وأعلها بعمودين دائرين وعمودين مستطيلين ونهاية gable مثلث
وبينهم زجاج ..جميلة مفأجات الوجهة

كتلة مثلثة بأرتفاع المبني...أنقصها في أحدي الأدوار

جمال الكسوة الحجر...مع الزجاج....مع أزرق السقف


​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 نوفمبر 2013)

عناصر الكتل الرأسية...يقابها ...تكرارالبلكونات بعناصرها الأفقية
والمبالغة في أرتفاع الدور الأخير بأعمدته و كمره


في الدور الأخير.....كامل الوجهة زجاج....يقطعها مستطيلات مصمته

باكية...أخر بلكونات رأسية...ضاعف عرضها...
وملصقة بجوار الجدار الكبير لباقي المبني
تدرج الالون بين الاخضر الغامق ...والبيج



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 نوفمبر 2013)

كم رائع الأبيض....ومعه الأزرق

الكتل البارزة و الدخلية

بروز تغطيات للسقف...دائما رائعة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 نوفمبر 2013)

​
العمارة الحديثة....في الغرب

الكثير منها ...يتعامل مع الزجاج الأخضر الشفاف...الذي يعكس ما داخله من حياة...ويبان من خلفه بلاطات الأسقف الغير واضحة
وكل التفاصيل باهته وخفيفة وناعمة من خلف الزجاج

العناصر...زجاج بالكامل.....مع وجود شرائح أو رقائق ..خرسانة...بيضاء
تتفاعل و تشكل بعناصرها الرأسية و الأفقية.... حول البوكس الزجاج أو الشكل الزجاجي

مئات أو الألاف من الأبراج السكنية.....بهذا الشكل....

حلم وليس مبني





مش عارف مين اللي عودنا علي الحائط الرأسي لازم يكون فلات ... ما هو curve أهو و زي الفل
ولا البلكونه لازم بلاطتها تكون مستطيلة....ماهي أهي بطنها مائل...... وحلوة





كسر ملل المسطح الفلات ....أو curve منحني
بتشكيل فراعات بأي شكل مربعات ...أسلامي...عربي
في الخرسانة


وجميلة...... الزجاج الأخضر من ورائها






بلاطات البلكونات ....الغير مستطيل المقطع








​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 نوفمبر 2013)

أستخدام الاعمدة بأنواعها....مع الكورنيشة و السقف الدائري....وقبة.....في المباني التعليمية
باقي المبني مستطيل عادي



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 نوفمبر 2013)

المبني مربع... شطف زاوايتي الكرنر 45 درجة لثلاثة أدوار
ووضع عمودين في الكرنر..ليحملا الدور الرابع البارز بكرنيشته و شبابيكه المستطيله
ثم طلع ببورجين مشطوفين 45 من الداخل وبينهم البلكونات 
في أخر أربع أدوار
شطف البرجين من الخارج 45 درجة....ليعمل البلكونات الدائرية في الأركان مفأجاة
وينهي بكرانيش دائرية بأرتفاع دور

لم يرق لي اللون البرتقالي....مع اللون البيج...رأي
العمارة عموما لسه تحت التشطيب



​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 نوفمبر 2013)

في الموضوع اللي فات..اللي في أعلي الصفحة ..... عن الزجاج الأخضر و الكتل الخرسانة..البيضاء

حبيت أضع الصور دي بالموضوع

دي للعمارة السابقة





وحتلاقي مثيلتها......عمارات سكنية و أبراج.....بالصور الأخري

دي في مدينة فانكوفر....كندا

















....زي ما تكون موضة معمارية...ده الشكل....
والباقي وظيفة​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 نوفمبر 2013)

نرجع ثاني.... لأوكرانيا

غالبا بنشوف العمارة تبتدئ بكتلة المربعة وبعدين تنقص وتقل لأعلي
بس حتي العكس...حلو

الركن الناقص...ثم كتلتين المصمت...والدوران الزجاج
دوران الزجاج...كأنه يشكل أسطوانه زجاج ...أخترقت البرج المربع...

كرانيش بكل الأدوار

جميل الجزاء العلوي....الشباك الدائري و الكرانيش 

حتي الدروة عملها أرش لأعلي





دلع معماري...أوكراني






​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 نوفمبر 2013)

لو ضعت يدك...علي الجزء العلوي من الصورة
حتلاقيها عمارة عادية..

لكن فضل المعماري التكرار....حتي المفاجأة في الأدوار العليا
فعندما يري الماشي في الشارع العمارة....يراها عادية
وعندما يرفع نظرة أعلي...يفاجاء بها 

جميل ...الفراغ اللي أحدثه ....مع الأعمدة...فوق
كرره في المنتصف بأعمدة أعلي وكرنيشة دائرية جميلة...وعلي الجانبين

ولما يكتفي فأرد حتي الفتحات تكون مختلفة....بين طولية...ومسطحات زجاج

والشبابيك الbay من أسفل...المضلعة...البارزة....أنتهي بروزها...بمسطحات زجاج ونفس العمودين الصغيرين

وأرد مزيد من المفاجأت...فأنهي دروة العمارة بأرش وكرنيشة ضخمة
كأنه يريد عن يضع تاج علي أبداع عمارته
ويقول لها أنتي ملكة جمال العمارات لهذا الحي
فصدقته...وكانت

وقالت أنا العمارة الملكة....أنا العمارة الملكة




فرق كبير...أن تصمم مبني متكرر...وأن تصمم مبني يحدث تغيير
نفس الحجم.....تكاليف بفروق بسيطة...نفس الأرض..نفس الحي...نفس الناس

أذا أحسست الجمال علي الورق في مبني من تصميمك وأستحسنته.......فسيحسه ويستحسنه المالك أيضا...وبدون كلام
وسيستحسنه الماره في الشارع بعد ظهوره​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 نوفمبر 2013)

عكس الألوان...في نهاية المبني
بأرتفاع ثلاث أدوار
وعكس البلكونات بمسطحات زجاج مربعة و بينها فاصل رأسي
ثم تشكيلات خرسانة... تاج للمبني

الأبيض و الأسود الرمادي.....صعب أستخدامهم كألوان...لأن التصميم لازم يكون أقوي من الألوان



​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 نوفمبر 2013)

تاج المبني ليس شرط...أن يكون دروة أو كورنيشة ضخمة
ممكن أن يكون بروز دور أوعدة أدوار للمبني



​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 نوفمبر 2013)

void البلكونات في البلكونات الدائرية في المنتصف....والبلكونات المستطيلة علي الجانبين
مع كتلتين المصمت بطول المبني

جمال المصمت و void (الشبابيك..القتحات..البلكونات... يعني الغير مصمت)

لم ينسي يوقف البلكونات علي الجانبين ويشطف طرفي المبني 45 درجة
في أخر 4 أدوار



​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 نوفمبر 2013)

مبني الوزراء...أوكرانيا

الحجر الأسود الخشن...سفل لدورين.... مبالغة.....والأبيض بين الناعم و الخشن
الأعمدة تضفي عدالة و أتخاذ قرارات ونظام وقوة....لطبيعة المبني

ربما ...دوران المبني للدخل...يعني أحتواء للشعب
رمزية أحتضان الشعب

حتي الشبابيك كل شباك قوي بذاته....كأنه قرار قوي
مش محتاج شباك جنبه

جديدة..الأعمدة الدائرية خشنة...وبها عراميس عرضية

التيجان....رمادي غامق

حلو خروج كتلة مستطيلة 
من تاج العمود الدائري

الألوان الأسود قوية









​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 نوفمبر 2013)

أعمار

جمال....مستويات الوجهة

مستوي البيج الكبيرة أسفل المبني
ثم مستوي كتلة الرمادي طويلة
ثم مستوي بلكونتين مقفلين زجاج

فالرجوع للبيج بكتلتين علي الجنب

والبلكونات في الجنب..ملاصقة للمستوي الأخير... الحائط المصمت الرمادي

ونهاية أعلي المبني
تدرج الكتل من الخارج للداخل
وتناغم بين المستويين الأخير و الذي قبله
ما بين شبابيك طويلة و شبابيك طويلة بدورانات وكرانيش



 

الأبراج و البواكي ...أسفل المباني...تتفاعل مع المباني
وترحب بالقادم

وأرشات أسفل المبني....تغازل أرشات أعلها





أنسجام و تناغم ....بين الألوان....والكتل....والمشروع ككل​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 نوفمبر 2013)

عمارة سكنية....القاهرة

جمال....الوحدات الطولية
شكل وحدات طولية أما بالبلكونات نسميها ب ...أو بالشبابيك نسميها ش...أو مصمت نسميها ص

فعلي اليسار..
وحدتين طوليتين ش....ثم 2 ب....ثم وحدة ش... ثم 1ب
ثم 2ش...ثم 2 ب....ثم 1 ص...ثم 1 ب....ثم 1 ص
ثم 1 ب ثم 1 ص عريض...ثم 1ب...2 ش....2ب

أية ده ياعم المعماري....معدلة رياضية

ثم أنهائها بدروة منوعة....ولم ينسي تتويجها

وفي الأسفل....أراد التغيير في التجاري....بمسطحات زجاج كبيرة...بينها عمودين ووراءه مصمت نبيتي
وفي أسفل بروز العمارة...دوريين محلات...والمدخل بعناصره الطولية ليأكده

تم العزف بأله وحادية طولية
بأوتار مصمته نبيتي... وتر بلكونة مكررة....وتر شبابيك منوعة ما بين النبيتي والبيج فواصها
والكونشيرتو شكله علي ناصية



​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 نوفمبر 2013)

نرجع للأبيض و الأخضر

عمارة سكنية
*Zannetou 15*

ورق أو شرائح...بيضاء...تسمي خرسانة.... طارت لتستقر رأسية

وعندما طارت الشرائح الرأسية....أما تستقر علي الأرض رأسية....حول المربع 
أو أنطوي أثنين منهما ببوز عن المربع



ومن خلفها شرائح أخري أفقية... تسمي بلاطات بدروة....وزجاج يقفل ما بينها
وهي ما بين أن تظهر فوق الشرائح أو تختفي علي أستحياء من ورائها
و فجأة طلعت لسانها...
كأنها تقول ياسم










 







 






ثم أرادت في الخلفية الظهور صريحة مخترقة الشرائح الطولية....ملهوفة لتري من في الخارج....كبلكونة
وظهرت أذونيها...بل 3 أذون..و 3 عيون 



 






الشريحتين المنطويتين الأثنين ببوز عن المربع.... البوز مرتفع عن الأرض بأنحناء لأعلي
وما بين الشريحتين...تظهر البلكونات





​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 نوفمبر 2013)

معماري 
العمارة اللي فاتت....عنده مشكله غيرنا
فاكر أن العماره لعب...مش شقاء

ممكن بيكون بيخرج من بيتهم...بيقولهم أنا رايح العب....مش بيقول أنا رايح الشغل

وأنا مش خايف قد أنه بيشتري بمكاسبه ....مارجيح في البيت

مع خالص تقديري و أحترامي له....

نشوف عمل أيه المشروع الجاي
​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 نوفمبر 2013)

قالوا له أعمل ..حديقة...ميدان

فجاب ورقة ...ورسم مستطيل طويل...و نزل ضلع الصغيرللمستطيل لتحت بسلالم دائرية 

وطلع سلالم بمستطيل صغير عشات يرجع ثاني لسطح الورقة

وبعيد عمل مربع ونزل حرف واحد بسلالم للضلعبن

وبعيد عمل شكل أورجانك بعمق و بعض حوافة مع سطح الورقة....و منتصفه لتحت

وبعدين.....




 

حط شوية لعب في النصف...مكعب كبير....مكعبات صغيرة...مربع.. وشكل مربع طويل خشب













وبعدين شجرها





لتصبح 

Rosie & Tatiana Miliex square park

​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 نوفمبر 2013)

جميل أستخدام ...
الأورجانك...organic shapes ...في الديكور...وحتي خارج المبني
Landscape





علي شكل أوراق شجر

















​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 نوفمبر 2013)

تفاعل خطوط الأند سكيب 

مع خطوط شكل المبني ....أو من قلب المبني....أو حتي موازي لشكل المبني










من زرع...من بحيرات....من موقف سيارات...ممرات

تجانس بخطوط أنسيابية​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 نوفمبر 2013)

دوائر و أشكال أورجانك

وأختلاف أنواع و ألوان المزروع


​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 نوفمبر 2013)

أليبس المبني....يغازل أليبس بنسب أطول للاند سكيب
وبداخله أليبس أصغر...بحيرة

و5 أشكال للكليه....تتفاعل معهم او عكسهم




​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 نوفمبر 2013)

سحر الأليبس....حتي مع المقاعد





​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 نوفمبر 2013)

دوائر ....دوائر متقاطعة...دوائر منقوصة...أليبس
بأشكال و أقطار مختلفة

عنصر جميلة بلاندسكيب





​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 نوفمبر 2013)

حتي الأليبس في المباني .... ساحر



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 نوفمبر 2013)

جمال الأنسيابية...نفتقدها في تصميماتنا




​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 نوفمبر 2013)

*مدينة البندقية.....دبي

*عندما يستطيع المعماري بفنونه...تحويل تراب.....الي واحة يانعة بها تراث الماضي 

لمسات تراثية ....أبراج تراثية...نخيل...أعمال خشب...ألوان من التربة
بحيرات....صخور

أشتركت معا لتشكل هذا الجمال













أعتقد ان هذة الأبراج....هي أكثر اللمسات الجمالية
للمباني

أضفت قيمة....وعتق للمكان
وأكدت هويته...رغم حداثته



 

بجوار الماء و الخضرة







 

جمال الأبراج بشموخ طولها
وفتحاتها العالية





لم ينسي النخل و بجواره الزلع الفخار
والقوارب الخشب




الحجر و الخشب و الصخور
عناصر طبيعية جميلة
لأي مبني





​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 نوفمبر 2013)

قيمة شغلك المعماري تساوي عدد ما تشاهده من أعمال
فتتأثر بها وتختزنها وتتفاعل مع بعضها
لتخرج أبداع بلمساتك 
بعد ذلك

أشبه بالنحلة التي تمتص رحيق الأزهار ...... لتخرج عسل​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 نوفمبر 2013)

ليس كل الفن المعماري.... شرط أن يكون غالي....
عارف أن المشروع ده مكلف وجدا....وفيه أمكانيات عالية

لكن مجرد عصي خشب ظاهرة من الأبراج...وهي أقل قيمة في المباني
فعلت الكثير في المشروع



 

يعني ممكن تصمم مشروع....يكلف.... ويكون بمستوي معماري معين
ويمكن أن تضع لمسات أخري للمبني...بتكلفة بسيطة أزيد.....لتعطي فرق شاسع في التصميم

أقناع المالك ..... و المقاول.... بتصميمك......ليس من المستحيل
أذا كنت أنت مقتنع به





هذا الفندق ...رأيي...أنه 
ينقصه بعض الأعمال الخشبية الداكنه ...أكثر...بالواجهات....ليتجانس أكثر مع الشاليهات





الأبراج تطل في كذا أتجاة....بجمالها
وتعبرعن جمالها

حتي البانوهات الغاطسة في جدار الأبراج....لها جمال

أعتقد المصمم ده....لم يعاني....بل ترك نفسه علي فطرتها.....للتصميم​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 نوفمبر 2013)

في مبني سابق هنا....كان curves البلكونات هي اللي بتشكل شكل المبني

وفي هذة العمارة البلكونات هي برضه اللي حتشكل جمال المبني .... بدوران دروتها
وتضاد لونها الأبيض...مع بوكس المبني الزجاجي الأسود... والمدرج البلان

جمال تضاد 
الأبيض والأسود
والأفقي و الرأسي
والمنحني و مربع الزاوية

أو تكتب
جمال تضاد...الأبيض الأفقي المنحني....الأسود الرأسي مربع الزاوية

أو تكتب
أعلان تزاوج
 البيضاء و الأسود






جميل أن متكرر... البلكونتين البيض يقفوا عند زاوية المبني الأسود 
وتظهر حدة و شخصية الكورنر الأسود
ثم يضمهم في خط بلكونة واحد في الأدوار الثلاثة الأخيرة
ويدرج بأرتداد للداخل
وينهئ المبني بشيش أسود وخلفة بمسافة مصمت أسود

و المعماري Foster +partners




أنسيابية و تفاءل الأبيض....وقوة شخصية الأسود

حتي شعاره الlogo.....حمل نفس المعني 
كأنه أتخذه أتجاه لأعماله

​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 نوفمبر 2013)

أسمها..
عمارة سكنية...فيينا...
Faena House ..... brooklyn,NY








 

المدخل...
قوي و مميز ...





​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 نوفمبر 2013)

متكرر الأدوار

4 شقق ...الشقتين الأكبر مساحة علي البحر
سلمين...3 مصاعد....مصعد خدمة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 نوفمبر 2013)

نعم .....الأرتدادت أيضا لها جمال










أنها ميامي....عمارات الشاطئ
ببياضها....وبهجة دورانات بلكوناتها البارزة...المطلة علي رمال الشاطئ والبحر

أعمدة دائرية أسطوانية



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 نوفمبر 2013)

الأسطوانة بدورنها...تخالف العناصر الطولية القائمة ورائها



 





وأخرج أسطوانات بيضاء من السطح....لتطل و تلعب علي شاطئ ميامي
وممكن..مكونة برجولة...وبينها حمام سباحة









و فكرة بروز البلكونة بعمودين مائلين...أخر ثلاث أدوار
ظهرت في عمارة سابقة لنفس الموضوع



 

تضاد الأعمدة الأسطوانية الكبيرة علي السطح.....مع الأعمدة الأسطوانية بالأدوار​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 ديسمبر 2013)

عفوا.... وصفي لأعمال هؤلاء المعماريين المبدعين والقرب من أعمالهم....أعطي صوت كلامي....أقصي مما أستحقه... فأعذروني...وأذنوا لي
ربما حماس....أو جمال أعمالهم ...أبهرت بسيط مثلي...حتي ساعات أنسي نفسي بين أبدعاتهم....وأعيش كأني واحد منهم.....فشخصي ...و أعمالي المعمارية.... متواضعة..... ونسأل الله التوفيق لما نسعي جميعا له و الي ما يرضي الله...


----------



## أنا معماري (1 ديسمبر 2013)

مازلنا...علي شاطئ ميامي

عمارة سكنية ....

*The Bath Club Residences Condo
*
بوكسات طولية بيضاء بها فتحات ..... تتفاعل مع جمال الأسطوانة الزجاجية
التي تكون زجاج البلكونات وتستمر بدورانها للسطح لتظهر كتلتها الإسطوانية مع خدمات السطح










بل تتفاعل تلك البوكسات المصمتة بفتحات ......مع أسطوانتيين متصلتين بينهم curves









 




وتفاعل البوكسات....مستمر حول المبني




​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 ديسمبر 2013)

مشروع عمارات سكنية ..... البحرين

عشر أبراج علي الصفين.....خمسة كل صف
وبرج القلب










التدرج اللوني الداكن أسفل.....ثم البيج والأبيض.....والزجاج
الزجاج كتلة طويلة في قلب المبني
لم ينسي وضع برجولة منحنية.....مائلة لأعلي....وبعض الأحيان لأسفل .....تغيير
جمال الأتدادات










جميل كأنها بوكس الزجاج ....يظهر من خلف الفتحات
اللون البني ...وتدرج ظهوره في الأدوار.....كسر ملل تكرار نفس المبني

المبني الثاني و الرابع فيهم شئ....حلو
في منتصف المبني....الباكية اللي في النصف
فرمات البني ومن ورائها الزجاج.....فكرتني بحجاب الوجهه...اللتي كانت تلبسه المرأة في الخمسينيات













جميل...ميل كتل المباني بزاوية وتدرج ظهورها.....والكتلة الأخيرة في نهايتها
علي البحر....الخليج العربي....للرؤية و الأطلالة سواء من الوحدات للبحر....أو من شاطئ البحر للمباني










من أسفل...تدرج أرتفاع الكتل البني....وتدرج مستوي ظهور كتل الواجهات....مع عناصر الزجاج الطويلة
أحدث الكثير في المبني
من خلف دروة الجزء السفلي البلاتفورم....ممكن يكون محلات

عناصر اللاندسكيب الأسطوانية و الكمرة الدائرية والنخل





شئ بسيط....مثل تذكر عراميس دور المحلات....أحدث الكثيير
والعراميس المسافة بينها كبيرة...ومع بعض خطوط فرمات المحلات
​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 ديسمبر 2013)

العمارة دي....اللي لفت نظري لها
الحائط المصمت بفتحاته...بجوار جزء المبني اللي علي اليمين
بأعمدته وبلكوناته

لم يعجبني جزء واجهة مدخل المبني...بفراغه....والكتله البارزة فوق الفراغ

جمال الأبيض و البيج



​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 ديسمبر 2013)

عمارة سكنية....القاهرة

يصعب وصفها لكثرة التفاصيل...ولكن هناك
جمال....تناغم تفاصيلها...
جمال....قوة التكرار والتنوع

عموما نحاول...العمارة 2 بوكس ....يمين و شمال
وبينهم فراغ مربع ...ملاءه تكرار البلكونات الدائرية
عمل مثل شكل 3بوبات...أعمدة ومنتهية بكورنيشة...علي ناصية أسفل العمارة
والوسطي أعلي دورعن الجانبيتين

جمال البواكي بأرش علي الجانبين لدوريين...والدور الثاني خرج بشبابيك داخل البواكي
ثم حول البواكي لأعمدة دائرية لثلاث أدوار

النهاية أعمدة بكرانيش فكرانيش مثلاثة....وفي المنتصف قبة فوق الأعمدة
ثم الدروة لأعلي مع الكرانيش






وضع الكثير من عناصر وتفاصيل جميلة
ليشتت تحديد سبب الجمال
وأراح النظر....ببعض التكرارات

قد نضع عنصر او أثنيين جماليين بالمبني....لكنه قد يكون وضع 20 عنصر

غالبا عندما رسمها...وضع و أشتغل بالواجهة اليمني...بجوار الواجهة اليسري....ليوازن بين التفاصيل و التكرارات​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 ديسمبر 2013)

في اليمين
جمال الفراغ الطولي للباكية الثانية ....بين باكيتين المصمت بفتحات زجاج
يقابلها في اليسار
الأرتداد الداخلي للمربع....وفراغ البلكونات في الثلاث أدوار الاخيرة

جمال...أتزان تكرار العمودين الدائريين المتجاوريين يمين و شمال و منتصف...... أعلي المبني

جمال...أتزان بروز باكية يمين و شمال...الكورنر



 

جمال عراميس بروزات الأعمدة والكتل علي يمين و يسار بعض الأدوار....حتي في أسفل....في البواكي
حتي العمود لثلاث أدوار علي اليسار​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 ديسمبر 2013)

في حاجة ... مهمه ... أفتكر أنها بتواجهني ...ويمكن بتواجه الكثيرين معي
أيه هيه

المشاريع في هذا الموضوع....كانت جميلة و جذابة....
ولكن

هناك مشاريع أحس أنني لا يمكن الأقتراب لها...أو مشاريع خارج زون فهمي
ودي مسببه مشكلة

أنا مش بكلم علي التصميم...أو الفكرة....أنا بتكلم عن طريقة رسمها
وده بيسبب مشكلة عندما الأقتراب منها

أنا عارف الدنيا فيها مشاكل ....و متاعب ....وأشياء أخري
بس

ممكن الأقتراب و فهم الموضوع ده...حتسهل....أشياء كثيرة ولو في الجانب المعماري علي الأقل

أية هي المشكلة

zoon مشاريع زهي حديدي.....والمشاريع دي











 

ياريت لو حد عنده خبره....يستطيع معنا الأجابة عن هذا السؤال
كيف رسم المشاريع دي ؟...أنا مش بتكلم علي كل المشروع
أن بعني ولو عنصر واحد...مثل ألتواء الأسطوانة اللي فوق
يعني...... هل في موقع بيشرحه....أو لو حد من اللي بيشوف الموضوع عنده فكره...أو حتي حد يقدر يسأل معيد أو دكتور في جامعته
أو فين أساتذه النت...

وفي سؤال أخر....في هذة المشاريع....كيف بيبدء ويتدرج حتي يوصل لرسم المشروع
هل بيبدء بماكيت....أو أسكتش 3D...أم أية

يعني المشاريع العادية بيبتدء ببلانات...فوجهات..فباقي المشروع
وهناك مشاريع أصعب قليلا...الوجهات مع البلانات نفس الوقت
وهناك أصعب أكثر...ممكن ال 3D بيشارك مع الوجهات و البلانات

لكن هذه المشاريع حقيقي مش عارف أزي ببترسم.....
حاول أنت من ناحيتك.....وأنا حدور من ناحيتي
متشكر​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 ديسمبر 2013)

عمارة زهي حديد...هي عمارة ديناميكية 3d....وبما أنها يصعب تحليلها للأن.....
فلننتقل الي العمارة الديناميكية ولكن 2D


​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 ديسمبر 2013)

تصميم ديناميكي....و يتميز بالطبيعية



 






مبني رعاية صحية....لشركة أطراف صناعية....برلين...ألمانيا

هدف التصميم...مبادئ الطبيعة و الأنسجام....بين الناس مع التكنولوجيا

البوكس الزجاج...ومن حول كمر بأنحناءات منسجمة لتشكل أشكال مختلفة للفتحات 
تصاميم الكبار....تتيميز بأنعكاس الداخل مع الخارج...وكانهم شئ واحد...كيان واحد
في الأسلوب و الخطوط و المواد و الألوان.....
وفرغات تربط الأدوار ببعضها و بالخارج.....وحتي الأثاث يتفاعل مع التصميم وكانه جزء منه....
مشاريعهم منسجمة....بأدق أجزاءها...



 






أركان البوكس الزجاج منحنية ....لتنسجم مع أنحناءات الكمر

جمال طبيعية المبني 











أرتداد السطح... وبرجولة و كمر السطح كأنه أنفصل من المبني

بأتصالها بجزء مع كرنر المبني....وموازية بأرتفاع عن الدروة



 







المدخل و جمال وتلقائية تكوينة ..... من تكوين أنحناءات الكمر 
وأكده بأتصاله مع كورنر المبني



 


جمال ظهور الأعمدة الداخلية ....من خلف الزجاج

​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 ديسمبر 2013)

الاعمدة بالداخل.....ليست علي الواجهة

جمال....فرمات الشبابيك السوداء

حتي شكل العراميس الطولية و المنحنية....متجانس مع العمل
 










الصورة دي بتقول....أنا المبني الدينامكي...وقارني مع المباني العادية الأخري
اللي بنعمل منها كل يوم





















الصورة الليلية...و المبني أكثر جمالا...وتألق







فرمات الزجاج في الدور الأول...طولها و مع مديول الشبابيك
وأستقامتها ولونها الأسود...يضاد بجمال مع أنحناءات الكمر البيضاء

​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 ديسمبر 2013)

جمال و طبيعية من الداخل و الخارج
حتي الأثات











بهو وفرغات بالدور الأرضي



 






ديناميكية السلم



​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 ديسمبر 2013)

تلقائية و أنفتاح بالداخل...مع الأدوار
ومع خراج المبني.....











شكل الشبابيك والأنحناءات.....متميزة من الداخل

وأثاث غرفة الأجتماعات يتفاعل مع الشكل الداخلي للمبني








مبني مش صعب...سهل تصميمه... وأحدث فرق​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 ديسمبر 2013)

رغم أني مبحبش ....البلكونات اللي ببروز بهذا الشكل...جايز بعد ما شفتها متنفذه في بعض العمارات 
لكن صياغتها الجديدة بهذا الشكل جعل

العمارة السكنية....في .....برلين...ألمانيا

رائعة

نفس الألوان الأبيض....الأسود لفرمات الشبابيك
وعمل تشكيلات ....بالبلكونات ...ومسطحات الزجاج المربعة و المستطيلة الطولية و العرضية









جميل الزجاج العرضي بالكافيتريا....والزجاج الطولي للدورين....وزجاج الكورنر 










الدورانات....بين بلاطة البلكونة و الدروة.....وفي السطح

هذة الدورانات التي أحسن أستخدمها....أبرزت العمارة فيمن حولها 

أنظر الي علاقة الكورنر...بما يجاوره

الكورنر الزجاجي...مختلف بين الأدوار...في أركان المبني




​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 ديسمبر 2013)

واجهة






مساقط أفقية









​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 ديسمبر 2013)

في حاجة كانت حلوة في العمارة السابقة....لاحظتها لما رجعت شوفتها ثاني
أية هي

عد الكمر بالمبني....أو الشرائح العرضية المنحنية

كمر المدخل1....2...3....4...5....كمرة الأرتداد او السطح6

لاحظ الoverlap...تقاطع الكمرات
في الأمام بين الكمرة 2 و 3
والكمر 5 و 6

وفي واجهة الجنب 4 و 5
و 1و 2

المصمم وضح التقاطع overlap عن طريق العراميس





​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 ديسمبر 2013)

*



الأقتراب من شخصية مثل زها حديد....ممكن تفيد حتي لمعرفة طريقة تفكيرها....اية اللي بيحرك حماسها....وقدرتها علي العمل بالشكل ده

**مقابلة زها حديد ....مع الشرق الأوسط
**
**زها حديد: نجاحي يعود إلى شخصيتي القوية وليس إلى كوني امرأة
*

*

قصة نجاح وسعت العالم كله، قصة ابداع يتنقل بين العواصم الاوروبية، ليسجل بصمات معمارية في فن العمارة الحديثة بأشكالها، انسيابية درامية لا تعترف بزوايا أو حدود.*

*قصة النجاح هذه بطلتها امرأة من الشرق اسمها زها حديد**، المعمارية المعروفة، التي تجوب العالم لكي تحقق حلما بدأ في بغداد، مدفوعة بعزيمة تجعلها قادرة على هد الجبال، وتفكيك المصاعب، **لتصبح اليوم من رواد مدرسة قائمة بذاتها**. **مدرسة لا انتظامية قائمة على التفكيك**، يساهم فيها أمثال بيتر ايزمان وريم كولهاس وفرانك غيهري ودانيال ليبسكيند وبرنارد تشومي وغيرهم، تدعو الى انعدام التوازي والتقابل في الخطوط والاشكال من أجل تحقيق اشكال درامية، بل وفنية. زها حققت الكثير إلا أن أهم إنجازاتها هي تلك التي لم تنجز بعد، ولا تزال في مخيلتها أو سجينة رسوم ديناميكية لم تعرف طريقها إلى الملموس، وإذا كانت الأسماء تشي بصفات أصحابها، فإن زها حديد بالفعل امرأة من حديد، وإلا لما استطاعت فرض وجودها في عالم معروف بصعوبة اختراقه حتى على الرجال، فما بالك بامرأة، ومن الشرق. 

في عام 2002 فازت بمسابقة التصميم الاساسي لمشروع «ون نورث» في سنغافورة، وفي عام 2005 فازت بمسابقة تصميم كازينو مدينة بازل في سويسرا. وفي عام 2006 منحتها الجامعة الاميركية في بيروت درجة الدكتوراه الفخرية تقديرا لمجهوداتها اضافة الى حصولها على وسام الامبراطورية من رتبة كوماندور، هذا علاوة على انها دخلت تاريخ فن الهندسة المعمارية من اوسع ابوابه، حين حصلت على جائزة بريتزكر للعمارة، وهي بمثابة جائزة نوبل للعلوم والاداب، لتكون أول امرأة تفوز بها في العالم. مؤخرا تردد اسمها من جديد حين اقترن بمعرض «شانيل» المتنقل الرحال، هذا المعرض الذي يجمع اعمال 18 فنانا استقوا ابداعاتهم من حقيبة شانيل المبطنة، ويتنقل بين العديد من دول العالم: من هونغ كونغ الى طوكيو ومنها الى نيويورك فلوس انجليس ولندن وموسكو ليصل باريس في عام 2010 مؤطرا بإبداعها.*

*«الشرق الأوسط» أجرت حوارا نادرا مع زها حديد المعروفة بزهدها في الأحاديث الصحافية، وتحدثت معها عن بداياتها ونشأتها وأعمالها.*

*بدأت زها حديثها معنا بتلقائية، فتكلمت عن مشوارها الملهم العامر بالتحديات وتكسير القوالب النمطية، سواء على المستوى العملي أو الإنساني:*

*> لنتحدث عن البداية،** ما هي الشرارة التي جعلتك تهتمين بالهندسة المعمارية؟*

*ـ أتذكر، وأنا طفلة لا يتعدى عمرها السادسة أن والدي اصطحباني إلى معرض خاص بفرانك لويد رايت في دار الاوبرا في بغداد، وأذكر أنني انبهرت حينها بالأشكال والأشياء التي شاهدتها. فقد كان والداي شغوفين بالمعمار، لكن من بعيد. كما أذكر إجازاتنا في منطقة الأهوار، جنوب العراق، التي كنا نسافر إليها عبر مركب صغير، كنت انبهر بطبيعتها، وخصوصا بانسياب الرمل والماء والحياة البرية التي تمتد على مرمى العين، فتضم كل شيء حتى البنايات والناس.

اعتقد ان هذا العنصر المستوحى من الطبيعة وتمازجها مع العالم الحضري، ينسحب على اعمالي، فأنا احاول دائما التقاط تلك الانسيابية في سياق حضري عصري. وحين درست الرياضيات في بيروت، ادركت ان ثمة علاقة تربط بين المنطق الرياضي والمعمار والفكر التجريدي.*

*> ذكرت ان والديك كانا مهتمين بالمعمار بشكل غير مباشر، لكنك أساسا تربيت في بيت سياسي، ما مدى تأثير الجو العائلي عليك؟*

*ـ تلقيت تربية عصرية في العراق، واستفدت من تربية والدي المستنيرة لي ودعمهما غير المشروط، كانا ملهمين كبيرين لي، ويمكنني القول أن حماسهما هو ما أيقظ طموحي، كما ان تشجيعهما لي علمني ان أثق بإحساسي مهما كان غريبا.*

*> بعيدا عن تأثير الوالدين بمن تأثرت زها حديد معماريا؟*

*ـ **تأثرت تأثرا كبيرا بأعمال أوسكار نيمايير**، وخاصة احساسه بالمساحة. ابداعه وإحساسه هذا بالمساحة فضلا عن موهبته الفذة كلها عناصر تجعله متميزا ولا يعلى عليه، **فأعماله هي التي الهمتني وشجعتني على ان أبدع اسلوبي الخاص مقتدية ببحثه على الانسيابية في كل الأشكال.** > هل فكرت في البداية انك ستحققين كل هذا النجاح العالمي؟*

*ـ أنا بطبعي شخصية قوية وأتمتع بإرادة قوية لا تضاهيها إلا قوة طموحي. لا أنكر أنه مرت علي لحظات شعرت فيها بإحباط شديد، لكنها لم تدم طويلا، والفضل في هذا يعود إلى طبعي المتفائل، وإحساسي بأني سأخرج من الحالة بطريقة ما. علمتني التجارب انه علينا تغيير أسلوب تفكيرنا بين الفينة والأخرى لتناسب اللحظة التي نعيشها.*

*> البعض يرد نجاحه إلى الموهبة والبعض إلى الكفاءة والمثابرة، إلى ماذا يعود نجاح زها حديد، هل كان لهويتك العربية أي دور؟*

*ـ لا، أعتقد ان نجاحي يعود إلى شيء معين، فهو نتاج عدة عوامل وتجارب إنسانية مررت بها.*

*وربما يعود إلى شخصيتي القوية والمنطلقة أكثر مما يعود إلى هويتي أو كوني امرأة. نعم لقد حققت النجاح اليوم، لكن الطريق لم يكن سهلا أو مفروشا بالورود، بل كان نتاج كفاح طويل جدا. في بداية عملي، كنت مدمنة عمل، وكنت اعمل في المكتب لساعات طويلة، بل كنت احيانا أشرك الليل بالنهار، وهذه المثابرة والإرادة كانت تحتاج إلى الكثير من الطموح والتركيز. لم يكن إصراري نابعا من كوني امرأة فحسب، فكوني امرأة عربية ومهندسة عصرية وجهان لعملة واحدة. وبهذه المناسبة أريد ان أشير هنا إلى أني عربية، وهذا صحيح، لكني لم أترب بالمفهوم العربي التقليدي. فأنا لم أقطن في بلد عربي منذ ثلاثين عاما، ومن هذا المنطلق، فأنا لست النمط العربي المتعارف عليه. أنا عراقية.. أعيش في لندن.. وليس لدي مكان واحد قار، لهذا اعتقد أن أي واحد في موقفي أو مكاني عليه ان يعيد صياغة نفسه أو صياغة عالم خاص به. > ما هي أهم الأشياء التي تحفزك على تحقيق المزيد من التطور؟*

*ـ** أنا فضولية ودائمة التفكير فيما ستكون عليه الخطوة التالية**، **أو بمعنى آخر بالخطوة الأكبر.** يمكنني ان اقول ان كل من يعمل معي في المكتب، لسنا واقفين محلك سر، فنحن نتقدم حسب متطلبات العصر. عندما اعيد النظر مثلا في أعمال أنجزتها منذ 5 أو 6 سنوات، أكتشف فيها اشياء تربطها ببعض، وكذلك عندما انظر إلى اعمالي في منتصف السبعينات والثمانينات، فهناك دائما روابط وعناصر تجمعها بعضها ببعض، وهذا يعني أن في كل حقبة تحديا جديدا حتى عندما انظر إلى الوراء.*

*> مما لا شك فيه ان اقتحامك مجالا اقتصر طويلا على الرجل، كان تحديا بحد ذاته، ما هي مشاعرك كامرأة في عالم ذكوري؟*

*ـ أوافقك الرأي بأنه لا يزال من الصعب على المرأة اقتحام بعض المجالات، لكني لا أعتقد ان هذا الأمر يسري على عالم الهندسة المعمارية، وأكبر دليل على هذا أن 50% من طلبة السنة الأولى في هذا المجال هن من الجنس اللطيف، مما يشير إلى انهن لا يرين في هذا العمل أي تضارب مع جنسهن. في المكتب الذي أعمل فيه لا يوجد هذا التنميط، وليس هناك أدنى فرق بين رجل أو امرأة، لكن يجب ان أشير هنا إلى أن الفوارق بين الجنسين تبدأ بالظهور على السطح، كلما تقدم الشخص في الدراسة أو العمل، وهنا تبدأ الصعوبة بالنسبة للمرأة.*
*
> هل تتابعين تطور العمارة في العالم العربي، وما رأيك فيها؟**

ـ لا شك في وجود تغير ملحوظ في الآونة الأخيرة يمكن وصفه بنوع من الزهو بالهوية العربية. فجأة أصبحت اشياء كثيرة متاحة وممكنة. يمكن القول انه وقت مثير بالنسبة للمعماريين العرب، والفضل في هذا يعود إلى هذه الرغبة في التجديد ومواكبة التحولات العصرية.
*
*> لو أتيحت لك فرصة بناء مشروع في الشرق الأوسط، ماذا سيكون؟*

*ـ أقوم حاليا بعدة مشاريع رائعة في الشرق الأوسط، لكني أتمنى لو تتاح لي فرصة بناء حي حضري كامل أوظف فيه كل ما تعلمته عن تصميم الاماكن العامة المغلقة والمفتوحة على مستوى ضخم، ولا أقصد هنا تصميم بنايات وبيوت فقط، بل ايضا مطاعم وفنادق.*

*> ما هو أحب أعمالك إليك لحد الآن؟*

*ـ ربما يكون مركز دي فانو العلمي بوولفسبورغ، لأنه كان اكثر المشاريع التي أنجزتها طموحا، وهو مثال حي على بحثنا الدائم عن ديناميكية معقدة وفضاءات منسابة. فهذا المشروع جمع بين الكلاسيكي والتعقيد الهندسي وفي الوقت ذاته التصميم الجريء واعتماد المواد الاصلية. كما ان الكثير من الجهد والوقت استثمر في هذا المشروع حتى يأتي بالنتيجة المطلوبة. > أنت اليوم، إلى جانب غيهري وليبسكيند وكولهاس، علامة في مدرسة الهندسة المعمارية، بماذا تشعرين عندما تسمعين هذا الوصف؟*

*ـ أعتقد أنك لو سألت أي واحد منهم، سيكون جوابهم ان الأمر يحتاج إلى الكثير من الصبر والمثابرة. فالمعماريون عموما يشقون طريقهم بصعوبة أكثر من غيرهم، وكل معماري ستتكلمين معه، مهما كان ناجحا، سيؤكد لك هذه الحقيقة. >** أصبح اسمك مرتبطا بالمدرسة التفكيكية أو اللاانتظامية**،** ما هي مفاهيم هذه المدرسة وكيف ترينها اليوم؟
*
*ـ يعود المعمار التفكيكي إلى سلسلة كاملة من الأشخاص الذين عملوا في أوروبا خلال الستينات والسبعينات من القرن الماضي، الذين كانوا معنيين بالتبعثر والتكسر. وقبل ذلك كان في بداية القرن العشرين، حيث راحت بعض الحركات الفنية المعنية بالتجريد تنظر إلى الفن المجازي وإلى** تجريدات هندسية مثل الخطوط العربية والصينية**. أنا متأكدة تماما من أن الروس ـ وخصوصا مالفيتش ـ نظروا إلى هذه الخطوط، كذلك هو الحال مع فن كاندينسكي، لكن أول من اكتشف الآصرة هو كولهاس، حين لاحظ أن** طلبة المعمار العرب والإيرانيين (وأنا واحدة منهم) قادرون على عمل تعبيرات منحنية أكثر من غيرهم**، مما جعله يفكر أن ذلك ناجم عن خط الكتابة العربية نفسه. وخط الكتابة الذي نراه اليوم في المخططات المعمارية له صلة بتصور التجزؤ في الفضاء.*

*وتقدم عملنا هذا أكثر باكتسابه خاصية الانسيابية في الأعمال الحديثة. أنا على قناعة تامة بأن التعقيدات والحيوية للحياة المعاصرة لا يمكن صبها فقط بتلك الشبكات والمكعبات الافلاطونية لأكثر مدن القرن العشرين الصناعية، فالآن ومع بداية القرن الواحد والعشرين أصبحت حياة الناس أكثر مرونة ومتعولمة، وهذا ما يجعلنا ملزمين بالتعامل مع مجتمعات أكثر تعقيدا من سابقاتها.. وهذا يتطلب معمارا جديدا ذا انسيابية وتجانس كبيرين.*

*> العديد من الناس لا يعرفون انك تصممين قطع أثاث ايضا. كيف تجدين تصميم أشياء أخرى غير المعمار؟*

*ـ تصميم البنايات أو قطع الأثاث ينبعان من ذات الشيء، خذي مثلا فكرة المرونة، فالتمدد أو التمطط فيها بدأ في مشروع «متحف غوغنهايم» بتايوان، ثم تحولت إلى نصب اسمه «إيلاستيكا» بميامي، والآن إلى طاولة لـ«فيترا» لأننا أردناها ان تتعدى كونها مجرد طاولة إلى منظر طبيعي، ثم كانت مجموعة «سيملاس» التي صممناها لصالح «إيستابليشت أند سانز»، كل هذه الأعمال تقوم على الشكل العضوي، مما يدل على أن كل المشاريع مترابطة بشكل أو بآخر. المثير بالنسبة لي عند تصميم قطع الأثاث هي القدرة على الإبداع بشكل سريع بفضل استعمال آخر التقنيات في التصميم والتصنيع على حد سواء. طاولة «فيترا» ومجموعة «سيملاس» لـ«إيستابليشت أند سانز» مع بعض لم تستغرق سوى شهرين على أكثر تقدير، من البداية إلى النهاية. > رغم تفتحك على مجالات اخرى، إلا ان علاقتك مع دار ازياء مثل دار شانيل، مثيرة، كيف دخلت مشروعك معها، وكيف كان لقاؤك بمصممها كارل لاغرفيلد؟ ـ بالفعل ان الصدفة كانت خيرا من الف ميعاد، فقد التقيت بكارل لاغرفيلد بمحض الصدفة في قاعة الانتظار بالفندق الذي كنت أقيم فيه بنيويورك. تحدثنا واكتشف كل منا ان طموحه هو اكتشاف اشكال انسيابية وديناميكية مركبة تعتمد على التقنيات الحديثة. عند تقديمه للمشروع في فيينا، قال عني انه يعتبرني أول معمارية تبتعد عن قيود تيارات ما بعد الباوهاس. لقد التقينا في **أن طموحنا من أجل إبداع أشكال انسيابية وديناميكية (وبالتالي معقدة) **كان وراءه حماسنا للاختراعات التقنية والتكنولوجيا. هناك علاقة قوية ومتبادلة بموجبها تشجع النظريات الهندسية على استمرار تطور الاختراعات الجديدة في الوقت الذي تساعدنا تقنيات التصنيع على تحويل نظرياتنا هاته إلى واقع. فحالة المعمار حاليا تتطلب البحث الدائم عن الجديد وهذا ما كانت تبحث عنه «شانيل» أيضا. > ما الذي أثارك في هذا المشروع وحفزك على خوض غماره؟*

*ـ** طالما داعبتني فكرة تصميم الاشكال الفنية المتحركة**، ومثلت بالنسبة لي تحديا لترجمة العقلاني والمادي إلى حسي مثير، من خلال استعمال بيئات جديدة وخامات غير متوقعة وهذا ما حصل تماما في هذا العمل الذي يحتفل بالحقيبة الأيقونية لدار «شانيل». فأنا ارى هذا المتحف المتحرك كعمل فني بحد ذاته، من حيث قدرته على إعادة صياغة نفسه وشكله كلما تنقل إلى وجهة جديدة من العالم. > من السهل ان نفهم معنى ان تكون حقيبة شانيل المبطنة موضوع إلهام بالنسبة للفنانين الـ18 المشاركين في المعرض، لكن ما الذي ألهمك فيها عند تصميم هذا المعرض؟*

*ـ كانت حقيبة اليد المبطنة موضوع المعرض المتنقل بالفعل، وهو ما أخذته بعين الاعتبار، فبالنسبة لي اسم «شانيل» عالمي وله وقع كبير، كما ان اسلوب الدار يتميز بخصوصية متميزة من حيث استخدام الأقمشة المترفة التي تستعمل على شكل طيات سخية، والتفاصيل الدقيقة التي تترجمها في كل موسم بطرحها قطع تتناغم بروعة، وتلك هي الفكرة التي يعكسها المعرض المتجدد في كل مرة يعاد تركيبه، نفس فكرة الانسيابية واستخدام تقنيات جديدة في بيئة غريبة تعــترف بكل ما هو جديد في مواد الانشاء وفي الشكل واللون.*

*> شهدنا في الآونة الأخيرة تقاطعا كبيرا بين عالمي الموضة وفن العمارة، هل يمكن للهندسة ان تضيف إلى عالم الأزياء والعكس؟*

*ـ** الفن والهندسة **والموضة،** كلها اشكال وجدت للاستعمال ومن أجل المستهلك**،** وبالتالي فإنها كلها تهتم بمنحه السعادة وتحسين كل مناحي حياته. الحياة العصرية تتغير، والموضة والهندسة ايضا تتطوران حسب هذا التغير**. أعتقد ان الجديد لدى جيلنا هو نسبة التعقيد الاجتماعي، الأمر الذي بات ينعكس على المعمار والموضة معا. لم تعد هناك وصفة بسيطة أو صيغة غير معقدة، كما ليست هناك حلول كونية. فكرتي هي ان أبدأ بأفكار تقليدية في التصميم على ان أحملها إلى مستوى جديد وأصبغ عليها العصرية والغرابة.*

*> هل تشتاقين إلى بغداد؟*

*ـ نعم اشتاق إلى بغداد، فقد كان لدينا بيت جميل يعود إلى الثلاثينات بقطع اثاث من الخمسينات.. البيت لا يزال قائما ببغداد. أشتاق ايضا إلى حي الحدائق، هذا الحي الذي تتراص عليه بيوت عصرية كثيرة.*


----------



## أنا معماري (3 ديسمبر 2013)

عمارة سكنية .....سيدني ....أستراليا


جمال....الأنحناءات المنعكسة













​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 ديسمبر 2013)

*



Horizon Apartment - The Horizon in Sydney*


وهي برج 43 دور

الأنحناءات المنعكسة

الوجهة مقسمة الي 5 أنحناءات

الأنحناء 1 الأدوار الاولي....يمكن خمسة 
الأنحناء 2 & 3...المشترك بينهما (الخط الأحمر)... بالأضافة لأنصاف بلكونات متبادلة....معظم أدوار العمارة أو البرج


الأنحناء 4 ...وهو مثل الأنحناء 2...مع عكس أنحناء الطرفين...أخر أربع أدوار
الأنحناء 5...وهو الدروة او الدور الأخير....وقد يكون مثل 1...مش بروز في النصف..ولكن بروز علي الجانبين





 



شكل البلان ....بسيط
جزء من أليبس كبير... وجزء من أليبس صغير
وبينهم خطين

سميتريه الشكل...اليمين مثل الشمال

3 شقق علي اليمين و 3 علي اليسار
4 مصاعد و سلمين

شاهد كيف أستطاع هذا المعماري العالمي.... حلول الشقق



المعماري أسترالي .... Harry Seidler....هاري سيدلار​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 ديسمبر 2013)

العمارة تظهر خلف أوبرا سيدني 



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 ديسمبر 2013)

لاحظ...العناصر الرأسية في البرج....وتفاعلها مع منحنيات المبني



















نهاية المبني....مميزة بهذا البروز
العمارة أشبه ..بمخلوق أي تي.. 
له ظهر...ورقبه...ورأس...وذراعين



 



لاحظت حاجة...عينين ال أي تي...في أخر أعلي المبني...كانت بارزة لتغطية تبادل أنصاف البلكونات
لاحظتها !..​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 ديسمبر 2013)

لما كنت بأجي أصمم مبني...كنت بعتمد علي ذاكرة و خبرات بسيطة.....وطبعا بتأثر بالعمارات و المباني اللي بشفها في الشارع وكثير منها للأسف مش مناسبه....وقليل من مشاريع الطلبة اللي في الكلية زمان....وقليل من مجلات المعمارية....بس الأقتراب من معماريين عالميين....
وفهم شغلهم له مذاق خاص....طبعا مش كله سهل....زي شغل زها حديد ....عموما أحنا بنتعلم....من الصور اللي مرفوعة من النت....وبحاول أوجد منها علاقة...توصلنا لمستوي أحسن....توصلني أنا الأول لمستوي أحسن وبعدين أنت


----------



## أنا معماري (4 ديسمبر 2013)

العمارة السابقة أجزاء من دوائر وليس من أليبس



 

أنحناءات البلكونات...لها تأثير بالخارج
وأيضا من داخل البلكونة






​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 ديسمبر 2013)

حنكمل مع نفس المعماري 

هاري سيدلار...أستراليا


هو الظاهر أنه غاوي البلكونات المعكوسة.....و تقاطع الدوائر للبلانات

نفذ الكلام ده في عمارة ثانية ....أفتكر دي ممكن تكون قبل الأولي...لأن تصممها أبسط من اللي فاتت

نشوف

من دروة السطح ...واضح تقاطع دائرتين .....بقطرين مختلفين

وهو برضه....بيحب الأعمدة...أو فواصل البلكونات الرأسية
وبطول المبني
أحتمال عشان تضاد الدورانات والأنحناءات ....وتأكدها

شوف دروة السطح عريضة وقوية...ومتصل مع الأعمدة
كأنها تتقاطع...مع كتلة أخري للبلكونات
حلوة


 






المرة دي....شقتين علي اليمين...وهم اللي علي الشمال
يعني 4 في الدور
وبرضه..4 مصاعد و سلمين

شوف حل الشقق....



في الخلف ....من الخطوط واضح البلكونات المعكوسة
​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 ديسمبر 2013)

في الواجهة الأمامية....

البلكونات متكررة في الأدوار العليا الأخيرة
وكمان أسفلها...متكررة دور
ودور يقل أنحناءها للداخل مع بروزها
كأنه ضغط عليها لتقل للداخل....وتزيد علي الجانب
ثم كرر البلكونة أقل أنحناء و بها زيادة....لباقي الأدوار



 






أراد المصمم في البلان...أن يؤكد دوران المبني...وزحزح دوران البلكون عن طرف المبني
حتي يظهر في هذة اللقطة
قوة الدوران....ويظهر كرنر المبني بهذا الجمال...من خلف البلكونات



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 ديسمبر 2013)

قوة عمود الكورنر الرأسي...مع تلاقي دورانات كمر الأدوار
والبلكونات

طبعا..عمل نقط هروب أجناب البلكونات....الي المركز
ليؤكد الدوران
لو رجعت للبلان....حتلاقيها



 







الواجهة الخلفية...أكثر دوران
لدرجة أنا أفتكرتها واجهة مبني أخر....ولسه برضه



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 ديسمبر 2013)

شكل البلكونة...غالبا الخلفية
من الدخل



 






البلكونات
فوجئت بالحوائط الفواصل...مقطوعة...غير متصلة
حتي أنحناءات البلكونات ...كأنها بانوة مغلف أنحناء بلاطة البلكونة...وليست دروة!

السبب: لقيته في الصورة اللي فوق علي طول.....ممكن يكون بسبب الشكل...أو كاسرات شمس



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 ديسمبر 2013)

العمارة الثالثة
أسمها عمارة الشمال... North apartment
 هاري سيدلار...المعماري الأسترالي

نفس أسلوبه مع الأنحناءات المعكوسة

فعلا...تكرارها في كل عمل ...مع بعض أختلافات....بيجعلها رائعة

العمارة دي ملاصقة من الجانبين....سميترية التصميم
الأنحناءة موجة ونصف...متبادلة أو معكوسة...علي الجانبين...ومصمت طولي بالشبابيك

الاعمدة مستمرة طولية بنفس الأسلوب....والدور الأخير
هو الذي يقوم بقفل الشكل












الأنحناءات....ودينامكية حركة الواجهة....من الجنب

حركة...مثل حركة أجنحة الحمام الطائر....أو حركة العلم في السماء...أو حركة صفحة ماء النهر الجاري

جمال....المبني وهو يتحرك في مكانه...كأنه يقول مرحبا بالعمارة الديناميكية
مرحبا بالفرحة و السرور

وكما قالت شيخة المعماريين....زها حديد



*أن طموحنا من أجل إبداع أشكال انسيابية وديناميكية *

*ومن أجل المستهلك*

* وبالتالي فإنها كلها تهتم بمنحه السعادة 
*



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 ديسمبر 2013)

المرة دي نزل بالكمرة لأسفل البلاطة
ككاسرة شمس..وتشكيل لفكرته











وضع في أجناب البلكونات...بانوهات بألوان مختلفة
لزيادة بهجة....لديناميكية الواجهة







الواجهة من أسفل...فلات....لتؤكد ديناميكية المبني من أعلي

حاولت ألاقي بلانات للعمارة...للأسف ملقيتش​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 ديسمبر 2013)

3Brothers 

مكتب مهندس عمرو البربري
من صفحة..... فيس بوك
Visual Architecture



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 ديسمبر 2013)

هناك عنصر قوي في كل واحدة....أو مبالغة معمارية...بالترتيب المباني
1........2........3
1 الحائط المائل المصمت بطول المبني..وتفاصيلة الطولية
2 الحائط المائل وعرميس عرضية
3 العمود بأرتفاعه المبالغ....وأعلاه كتلة المكعب بشبابيكة الدائرية

والمباني الثلاثة...مشتركة في عنصر واحد...العمودين بالكرانيشة المثلثة بالمداخل 

بلكونات مختلفة الأطوال في كل دور لكل مبني...تفاصيها ووجودها متشابه للربط بين 3 مباني



 

وأختار لكل واحدة طابعها الخاص..بالترتيب

1.أعلي....وحدة الشباكين الطوليين وأعلاهم الشباك الدائري بالمنتصف...في الامام...والواجهة الجانبية
وأستمر بالشبابيك الطويلة وأنهائها أيضا بأرش دائري بالأرضي...وكذلك باب المدخل

2. مسطحات الزجاج الكبيرة ...طولية و عرضية....بالواجهة الأمامية و الجانبية​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 ديسمبر 2013)

فنان تشكيلي يحاور عمارات القاهرة في معرضه






















​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 ديسمبر 2013)

صور مختلفة... لعمارات سكنية .....القاهرة العتيقة الساحرة

الأسطوانة مع الواجهة المستطيلة... البلكونة الكرنر وفصلها بحوائط أرش للدروة











كتلة الأسطوانة الزجاجية بين كتلتين ...و مفاجأة التجويفات مع ظهور الأعمدة
فكرني بمشروع المكتبة العامة بسنغافورة....لنفس الموضوع هنا

الحائط اللي علي اليمين.... نصف بيج...ونصف بروزات عرضية....للدور
وكذلك علي اليسار....وأختفائه عند الشبابيك

قفل شكل الأسطوانة...بكتلة مثلثة...والبرجولة الدائرية من أعلي











curve رائع بطول العمارة يشكل من حوله البلكونات و المصمت
وباقي الوجهة بلكونات متكررة علي اليمين

والقلب يحوي أسطوانة دائرية











حلية كورنيشة الكورنر....وتكرارها في مربعات و مستطيلات











رايق.....الأبيض....وبلكوناته المنحنيه...جمال بروز الكورنر




​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 ديسمبر 2013)

أيوة.....طرق الأظهار..... فيها فن


المنظور...وخلفية أرضية المساقط بلو برنت










تلوين الشقة المطلوبة....وتبهيت باقي الدور











الوجهة الديناميكية الملونة...علي خط أرض...أسود











تلوين اللاند سكيب الأمامي ...أمام البلان 
ورمي الظل













تلوين مسطحات البلان....وترك الباقي خطوط













تلوين منظور المشروع....وترك الباقي رمادي











قطع طولي للمنظور نصفين....وكل نصف يوضح وظيفة داخلية



 






بورشور...brochure لي في جدة.....معليش... حطه جنب شغل العمالقة اللي فوق



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 ديسمبر 2013)

جمال أنحناءات البلكونات...مع كورنر المبني



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 ديسمبر 2013)

5 صور


الموهبة لا تتوقف علي عدد السنين

ميرام علي .. هندسة القاهرة _ عمارة ,, class 2011 المشروع fashion institut

منقول عن طريق....صفحة فيس بوك​*العماره المرئيه Visual Architecture‎*​

















































​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 ديسمبر 2013)

تعليقات كتبتها...بصفحة *العماره المرئيه Visual Architecture‎


*الأبراج مميزة في الجانبين و أعلي خلف المبني ببلكوناتها....كذلك تصميم أسفل المبني رائع...لم يعجبني نهاية أعلي المبني من الأمام...لا يناسب مع مفاجأت الأبراج ولا مع جمال أسفل المبني...المنظور مميز.....يعني حتي لو هناك void زجاج بطول المبني علي الجانبين...و مثلا برجين برضه من الأمام...












مبني جميل و معبر.....برغم أختلاف أجزاءه لتكوين الفكره.....ألا أن المبني ككل منسجم وقوي....

غالبا....فكرة المصمم...تجميع لحضارات وجدت الأسكندرية ....اليونانية....الأيطالية...و..مش فاكر..أغريقية...!
في 4 أجزاء للمبني..



​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 ديسمبر 2013)

فكرة مشروع الفاشون السابق
المشاركة قبل السابق





Miram Ali المشروع عن الفاشون 
مؤسسة لتعليم الفاشون وديفليه عالمي لعروض الازياء ومحلات ومعارض ومكملات بقى للمشروع
الكونسيبت كانت ان الفاشون حرية مطلقة لكن لازم تبقى متماشية مع التراديشن والعادات 
فعبرت عن العادات دي بخطوط ستريت وموديول sharp وقلت ان دا هيبقى زي الجذور الي الواحد بينشأ عليها بعد كدا الشكل يطلع فري وحر ويعبر عن الحرية التامة
((عشان كدا حليت البلانات على موديول وعملتلها جريد ثابت لازم التزم بيه حتى لو تعارض مع الشكل الحر بتاعي)) .. فدا كان جزء من الكونسيبت بتاعتي وطلعت بالاكستيريور فري بعد كدا
ودا بشكل عام مش متعارض مع الوظيفة لان معظم الفراغات عندي وورك شوب ومعارض فنية فالزوايا

دا كان الكونسيبت العام 
بعد كدا كونسيبت الشكل دا
اخترت تجريد لموديل او عارضه ازيااء واقفه والفستان بتاعها بيطير ويتسحب وراهاوجردته على الاخر وعملت التاور لاند مارك للمكان وبعد كدا كل الكتل بتتسحب على الارض


----------



## أنا معماري (6 ديسمبر 2013)

الهند

فن ...نهايات الأبراج السكنية












الواجهة بها كتل راسية
وأنها بأعمدة تحمل برجولات...كأنها هيكل معدني فضي...متجانس مع لون الزجاج الأزرق













البرجولات....تتفاعل مع كتل المبني وأتجاهاتها
وتتفاعل مع الزجاج الطولي 



​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 ديسمبر 2013)

الهند
فن ...نهايات الأبراج السكنية

​علي شكل مثل زهرة اللوتس 

​










الجزء الأسطواني...بفتحاته الدائرية..وأختلاف لونه الأصفر
والأعمدة في أخر الأدور وتصل لنهاية زهرة اللوتس



​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 ديسمبر 2013)

الهند​فن ...نهايات الأبراج السكنية

البلكونات في أخر دورين أو ثلاثة
والأعمدة التي خرجت منها....وكتل السطح ....و الواجهة
المغطاة بالقرميد أو هيكل الحديد...الهرمي...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 ديسمبر 2013)

الهند​فن ...نهايات الأبراج السكنية

الأشكال الرومانية بأعمدتها...بكرانيشها ...بأرتفاعها.... تحفة

الأكتاف اللي في الكورنر بطول المبني....تحفة



​







الأعدة الدائرية بالأركان...في أخر أربع أدوار...والكرانيش
وكتلة السطح...بالأكتاف...بالتغطية



​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 ديسمبر 2013)

الهند​فن ...نهايات الأبراج السكنية

كـأن مبني صغير أخر بأعمدته وسقفه وضع في نهاية البرج
والمباني الأخري
























​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 ديسمبر 2013)

الهند​فن ...نهايات الأبراج السكنية

الشكل غالبا مثمن ...لونه نبيتي..بأعمدته....ببانوهاته البيضاء...والسقف



 








العمودين في كورنر المثمن...واللون النبيتي
في بلد...المهراجا..كأنها تاج 

نهاية باكية الواجهة....بعمدوين و كرنيشة أرش
جميل



​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 ديسمبر 2013)

الهند​فن ...نهايات الأبراج السكنية

أحتمال تكون فيلا أعلي البرج ....مع الروف جاردن





​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 ديسمبر 2013)

الهند
فن ...نهايات الأبراج السكنية

​
​كتلة السطح بأعمدتها وبروز سطحها..والتغطية الزرقاء
الأعمدة اللي في أول الأرتداد وتكرارها مع الكمرة الكورنيشة 



​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 ديسمبر 2013)

الهند​فن ...نهايات الأبراج السكنية

متحف في نهاية البرج












تحفة...مش عارف هو بيستخدمها في أية...
مفيش شبابيك














​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 ديسمبر 2013)

الهند

فن ...نهايات الأبراج السكنية

​
المبني....يتكون من كتل طولية....أخر دورين أعمدة وكرانيش
أحتمال تكون الأرتداد الداخلي...مرتفع لكتلة السطح
أعمدة و أكتاف...وسقف مائل
أختلاف نسب المثلثات الصغيرة بالكبير بالسطح...حلوة











أنهاء عنصريين طوليين بالواجهة...بكرانيش دائرية
والأعمدة و بروز السقف...بكتلة السطح










تفاصيل بالعمارة الرومانية....ونهايات المباني
ممكن برضه أستخدام...العمارة الأسلامية....بالنهايات











قوة عناصر الواجهة....الكتل..ربط الكتل.....الأعمدة بالمدخل
حتي العراميس و مسافاتها




​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 ديسمبر 2013)

الهند
فن ...نهايات الأبراج السكنية
​
أدخال الألوان بالواجهات.... وفكرة العمودين المائلين لحمل التغطية البارزة​









علاقات الألوان بالكتل
اللونين الأصفر و الأخضر
الأصفر...في الأسفل...الأساس والأدوار السفلبة.....وفي الأعلي الأعمدة و الكمر
والأخضر....مربع التشكيل بالواجهة....مربع الكتلة العلوية
حتي أنحناء التغطية بالسقف علي شكل موجة....تفاعل مع المبني



​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مجموعة أبراج...الهند


عناصر طولية متكررة... قطع صمتها... ديناميكية البلكونات الدائرية المتكررة
والارتدادت
وكتل السطح










جمال الارتداد....والبلكونات الدائرية...وسط البوكسات











الألون وجمال أستخدمها....مع بعضها
وتأكد كتل المبني...وتفرح المشاهد
هياكل الأشكال في أعلي المبني....حلوة
مش عارف حيخليها كده ولا لأ ....التشطيب لسه مخلصش











الجديد في هذا المبني شيئأن (مش فاكر الأسبلنج )
الكمر المنحني البارز...بيأكد دورانه...أمام العمود والفراغات من خلفه....جديدة بالشكل ده
أرتداد من أعلي ...وأكده بلون أصفر مخالف للون المبني...بس في عنصر رأسي أصفر..وتغطية بارزه...وزاده جمال الأعمدة المائلة...جديدة و متجانسة
حتي الفتحات في التغطية لها معني



​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مجموعة أبراج....بدء البناء في بعضها... الهند

الأليبس...أكده الكمر الأبيض بالعرض...وأحتاج عناصر طولية قوية....الحائطين بالجنب
وحائط أعلي بالمنتصف
الأرتداد و خالف بمسطحات زجاج كبيرة و تغطية مائلة للأعلي
كأنه كائن معماري











أليبسين متقاطعين...قطع الاليبس بدورانات أو فلات في الزجاج...لتبرز البلكونات
جميلة دائما...أي فتحات كبيرة ...مسببة فراغ لسماء الخارج بقلب المبني











بلاطات البلكونات البيضاء المتكرره....يقطع تكرارها...فراغات عنصر....الدبل هايت والعمود للبلكونة
وكررها في نهاية المبني...ثم أطلق كتلة الزجاج لأعلي
ليظهر جمالها
مثل وورد خارجة من لفافتها...











كتل مثلثة تخرج من مبناها...وموجات الكمر و الزجاج بأعلي
وأنهائها بأليبسين زجاج و بروز تغطيتهما

حاسس أن الاليبسين كانوا عايزين تعديل ما....زي يكونوا عكس بعض...أو الأقصر في أتجاه الواجهة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 ديسمبر 2013)

مجموعة أبراج....بدء البناء في بعضها... الهند

المنظور





الواقع

الفراغات المفتوحة للسماء....بقلب المبني
مستطيلة المرة دي
وعلاقتها بالكتل من حولها
أستمر بالأدوار فوق و تحت....الفراغ

في علاقة جميلة...في الكتل الطولية علي جانبي الفراغ...بين الأبيض و البيج





فراغ قلب المبني...من الواجهة الخلفية



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 ديسمبر 2013)

مجموعة أبراج....بدء البناء في بعضها... الهند

تدرج نسب الواجهة...من أسفل...واحد (تسع أدوار)..واحد(تسع أدوار)...نصف للزجاج
أشبه بجنود القرون الوسطي...
المبالغة في أرتفاع الزجاج..في الأعلي...تأثيره ساحر










أنحناء المبني للداخل...الفريم المصمت حول الأنحناء
كتلة الأنحناء داخل كتلة أنحناء أكبر
والكل علي قاعدة كتلة مستطيلة أربع أدوار











الكتل المصفوفة الملتصقة....ويخرج من داخلها كتلة الزجاج للخارج
ولكن توقفها الأسقف المنحنية












برجين زجاج...يغطيهم تشكيلات رأسية و أفقية من الخرسانة
التدرج و الأرتداد هنا من الأجناب...لتنتهي بأسطوانتين
الهيكل العلوي بالمبني ...مميز














​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 ديسمبر 2013)

الواقع



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 ديسمبر 2013)

ممكن الواحد ساعات يسأل نفسه....ليه نبحث عن الجديد في العمارة....وليه بندور وراء أعمال المعماريين المحليين و العالميين بكل مكان....وليه تضيع الوقت....وأيه الفائدة من كده....وليه التعب....وليه ....

أذا كان ما نراه من أعمال حيفتح شهياتنا المعمارية...حيزود أدراك لما وراء الصورة...حننطلق مع فكر المعماري المصمم الجامح....ونطير فوق جواد أحلامه...حيكسر كل ما هو حبيس النفس وأمكانتيها...التي حبسته العادة و التكرار و المفروض....أذا كان حينطلق خيال و عقل و فكر....قد خلقنا به لسبب...أذا كانت حتحرك مشاعر و تربط علاقات و تكون جماليات لا يدركها عقلنا الحالي....الذي ظننا وأقنعونا أنه محدود ......بل لا يقدر....ومع كل هذه الأنطلاقات والأنفتحات...مش من جاور السعيد يسعد....فما بالك بمن جاور معماريين عالميين....مش أفكارك و أحلامك تأتي لك بالأقدار .....فقد يأتي قدر....لم تكون تحلم به....ليضع أفكارك و أحلامك وأمانيك.....فوق الورق......وعلي الأرض


----------



## أنا معماري (7 ديسمبر 2013)

العمارة ليست أشكال أو مناظير فقط....ولكن الأهم الوظيفة...وعلاقة تربط الداخل بالخارج.....ولكن ما أستطعت جمعوه من النت بالبحث....جايز الموضوع عايز بحث أكثر للوصول لتفاصيل أكثر...ححاول


----------



## أنا معماري (7 ديسمبر 2013)

غرائب....وسحر.....وألوان....الهند​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 ديسمبر 2013)

غرائب....وسحر.....وألوان....الهند











 بندرا أوم...مبني سكني...مومباي
Bandra Ohm residential building in Mumbai

تصميم المهندس المعماري العالمي... الشهير جيمس لوي

فكرته...أستلهم مبنى سكني حديث من تأثير تموج ورمز أوم (Ω). ويهدف المقترح برج 30 طابقا مع حوض سباحة الشرفات لتوفير بيئة معيشية فخمة ومريحة






















الشكل البيضاوي...بينفتح من أعلي كمظلة 













 







الحلقة البيضاوية...مش عارف تحملها حيكون أزاي
أو حتي وزن المياة في البلكونات



​


----------



## fazlok (8 ديسمبر 2013)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## أنا معماري (8 ديسمبر 2013)

fazlok قال:


> thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


شكرا


----------



## أنا معماري (8 ديسمبر 2013)

جديدة فكرة ...تشكيلات بنوهات

تغطي أمام الواجهة الزجاج...وبرجولة

Alibaba Headquarters in Hangzhou, China
الصين










كتابة أسم المبني...علي أرضية المدخل




















كبرجولة...والأعمدة












الموقع العام....وعلاقات الكتل

3 أتجاهات....والعمودي عليها

كون المصمم ساحة داخلية




















​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 ديسمبر 2013)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 ديسمبر 2013)

منوعات
4 صور

أسطمبة.....لبلاطات الأرصفة....جديدة










جديدة....وتوفر مساحة....المنحدر 










صورة أخري...لتداخل المنحدر مع السلم....شكل وتوفير مساحة 











مرفق لينك للجدول





​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 ديسمبر 2013)

منوعات معمارية
5 صور...ل 4 مباني

مبني بالأمارت
الكتل الرمادي والبلاطات الموجة
تغطي بوكسات الزجاج











جمال الأبراج في العمارات السكنية...الأمارات










علاقتها مع من حولها










الاعمدة و بروز كبير للسقف
وفتحات السقف
وتقسيم موديول للوجهات

وخصوصا في الأمام...بمستطيلاتها
الكولسترا و المصمت و الزجاج....

أنها جمل معمارية....خاصة بها










علاقات الكتل البني...للتجاري....وللسكني
مع الكتل البيضاء و الزجاج

بل انه يلجاء لتقفيل جوانب البلكونات من اعلي...كبوكس box
لعمل تأثير بالكتل البني مع التجاري...وضد الأبيض...
والزجاج





​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 ديسمبر 2013)

مناظير تحمل أفكار
4 صور ..3 مباني

خروج كتل...أسطوانية...ومكعبة..ومستطيلات...من الكتلة المنحنية الرئيسية
فتقاطعت بأختلاف موادها..بجمال












المشروع الزجاجي...وحسن أستخدام الكتل البيضاء من خلاله
مع تمرد كتلة الأسطوانة...والبرجين المربعين
وربط المبنيين بكوبري 











المبني الزجاج و الكمر الأبيض 
أدخل عليه 4 تغيرات
كتلة المدخل المستطيلة
الكتلة الرمادية 
بروزات البلكونات في أتجاه أخر
تغطية برجولة..وربطها بأعمدة مع الشكل











نفس الشئ مع الوجهة الخلفية...فيما عدا كتلة المدخل



​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 ديسمبر 2013)

فيلا مودرن ....أستوكهولم
13 صورة....مسقطين







عكس..الدور العلوي ...فيه المعيشة...للأستمتاع بحمام السباحة...والبحيرة والطبيعة
والنوم في الدور السفلي





الدور السفلي..




اللون الابيض ...جميل...والدورانات

درجات السلم...غريبة...ولكن مؤدية لقاعدة جميلة بالسطح







حمام السباحة....أصبحت موضة
شكلة كانه مياهه متصله بمياه البحيرة







الشبابيك الدائرية....منسجمة مع الأسطوانة



















فقط أعمدة ...بينها الزجاج...وفواصل الشبابيك








دوران أسطوانة..المعيشة السفلية
رائع من الخارج و من الداخل
حتي شكل دوران باركية الأرضية








الشبابيك الدائرية...منسجمة مع دوران الزجاج الاسطواني








قاعدة داخل رخام الارضية

كانت أفضلها مفتوحة من ناحية البحيرة 








دروة البلكونة و السطح
فقط زجاج...وقوائم تثبيت 








أنفتاح المعيشة علي الخارج
جميل الحائط المنحني....والسلالم لأعلي









منطقة أستجمام...داخل رخام الأرضية
حمام السباحة...القاعدة
spots الأضاءة



 


جميل عندما يصبح المبني كجزء من الطبيعة​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 ديسمبر 2013)

يالي..مدرسة الأدارة
Yale School of Management
New Haven, USA
15 صورة

المعماري الأنجليزي....فوستر





الأعمدة الأسطوانية الطويلة الساحرة الفضي المنتشرة بطول الواجهة....مع بروز السقف الأبيض
مكونة فراغ تحت السقف 










الأعمدة الطويلة الفضي...وبروز السقف
والكمرة تفصل نسب المبني
والزجاج يعكس ويصف ما بالداخل..حتي الفرمات الفضي











جمال الأرضية البيج الرخام....مع حوائط جرانيت أسود....والزجاج











الأسطوانات الزجاج العادي ...الزجاج الأسود...مختلفة القطر.
جميلة و مختلفة ..كأنها في معرض تحت السقف الأبيض 
مع نسب الاعمدة الرفيعة...رائعة
والأعمدة القصيرة في الداخل و الخارج تحمل كمرة المدخل

وجمال الزجاج الشفاف الفلات والأسطواني..بالفواصل الفضية العرضية من خلفة...تتفاعل مع نفسها ومع الأسطوانات الزجاج الأسود
رهيب

مين يصدق أعمدة بهذة النسب ....تسبب جمال زي ده











كون فراغ بأنحناءات...جميلة مع الجدار الزجاجي المنحني الخارجي
وحتي مع أنحناءت الأرضي

وكان المنحنيات هنا....تغازل مع الفلات هناك خلف الزجاج











السقف الأبيض يتفاعل مع الداخل و الخارج....ببروز 
مغازلا الأعمدة الطويلة
سقوط السقف الدائري مع أضاءات سبوت












الاعمدة بنسبها الساحرة في الداخل و الخارج
والزجاج يعكس و يصف ما بداخله بجمال....حتي الكمرة تغازل النسب












تفاعل الداخل مع الخارج
حتي الأعمدة قصيرة فضي بالداخل












مسطحات زجاج كبيرة....العمود الطويل...ستارة شرائح رمادي غامق...وأنسجام












تواصل الداخل و الخارج....الأعمدة الفضي القصيرة
والأعمدة تفصل الفرغات الداخلية
ولوحات جدارية فنية بالداخل
السقف يؤكد الكردور....وأضاءات خفيفة خافتة












الاعمدة تفصل بين أستخدامات الفراغ
وأشكال الخشب تشكل الأثاث











تأكيد دوران القاعة بالعارميس
والسقف جزء كروي....بفواصلة السوداء ...والأضاءه رائعة












الاعمدة و الزجاج الأسطواني يشكلا الفراغات
وأستخدامتها المختلفة












فواصل و فرمات أسود تخالف السقف الدائري الأبيض..وتخالف أضاءته الخافتة











أجاد تواصل الداخل مع الخارج
بالسقف الأبيض...مسطحات الزجاج الكبيرة
الاعمدة الطويلة الفضي في الجهتين
ثم سقوط بالسقف والأضاءات الخافتة الكثيرة

حتي السلم و البلاطة يظهرا من الخلف بجمال








أجاد فوستر..بروعة أبداعاته...ويعطي دروس في فن العمارة ببساطة....وبدون ديناميكية 3d

سبحان الذي خلق تلك العقول لتبدع​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 ديسمبر 2013)

مسقطين

فوستر مصممش المشروع...ده عزف سنفونية...مكونه
من الأعمدة الفضي بكل المشروع...السقف الأبيض وسقوطه أحيانا....الزجاج وأنعكاسه و شفافيته
الخشب ...أذا أعدت النظر حتلاقيه تشطيبه متشابه ومقارب بكل المشروع
الأنحناءات والأسطوانات والفلات
بنسب وأستخدامات رائعة....لم يكثر العناصر....ولكنه أجاد لحن تواجدها




أستخدم - ctrl + , ctrl للتكبير و التصغير لرؤية المساقط بوضوح


انظر الي حلول السلالم....والقاعات....وقارن الواجهة اللي فيها الأسطوانات مع مسقطها 
الأسطوانات السود ...بداخلها قاعة محاضرات 

والساحة الداخلية للمبني...











أنظر ....لفن أظهار المساقط...تونات الخضرة والأشجار...وألوان الطريق....والأستخدامات وتوناتها و الأثاث
أخراج الأشخاص و ظلالهم
الخطوط الخفيفة الممسوحة...جميلة
غالبا....ممكن تكون كونتور الأرض



 




الفكرة
ومدرسة ييل للإدارة الجديدة في الحرم الجامعي توحيد الإدارات وأعضاء هيئة التدريس معا في مكان واحد لأول مرة. وقد تم تصميم المبنى ردا على المنهج المتكامل الذي لديه القدرة على إعادة اختراع التعليم كلية إدارة الأعمال. يحتوي على أربعة طوابق، وبناء شفافة للغاية الحيوية، والتدريس بمرنة والمساحات الاجتماعية، وترتيبها حول فناء مركزي مفتوح لتعزيز نوعية تفاعلية من روح التعليمية. ويتميز المبنى عن طريق واجهات زجاجية على أن تشجيع واجهة مباشرة بين الراحة عن الدراسة والمساحات التعليم الرسمي.

أرجع تاني شوف المناظير و البلانات....كل قاعات المحاضرات....ميزها بالأسطوانات الأليبس ذات الزجاج الأسود
كانه يريد أن يضعها ويميزها بقوة اللون الأسود​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 ديسمبر 2013)

صورة

الأعمدة الطويلة ...قسمت فراغات الزجاج الي مربعات
بطريقة غير مباشرة...في الخلف
والأعمدة حول الأسطوانة بسقفها ...مكونة فرغات
والسفل الأسود..والأعمدة البيضاء...والتغطية السوداء....وخروجهم من كتلة الزجاج
وبروز خط السقف بطول الوجهة 



 

حتي أختيار تدرج وليفل اللاندسكيب وأنحناءاته ....والشجر...مميز​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 ديسمبر 2013)

صورتين
التكلفة 100 مليون دولار

التنفيذ








 

نورمان فوستر



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 ديسمبر 2013)

[URL=http://s67.photobucket.com/user/mostafa104/media/img22-1.jpg.html]

[/URL]

​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 ديسمبر 2013)

شوف جمال الموديول...... 
ومربع الخطوط الرمادي بين الأعمدة....في السقف الأبيض
وحتي تقسيمه الزجاج هنا و الواجهة الأخري....أعتقد أنها نفس المربع




 



في حاجة كمان حتلاحظها في شغله....بيجيد أستخدام الهيكل الأنشائي...في تكوينه المعماري بشكل أساسي
يعني لا بيخفيه....ولا بيخبيه
من أعمدة...كمر...بلاطات...سلالم..بتشارك معاه في العزف
شايف السلم وبلاطته من الأسطوانه الزجاجية
وحيبان كمان في المشروع الجاي​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*




5 صور...5 مساقط...قطاع

مركز وورلد بورت....هولندا
World Port Centre  Rotterdam, The Netherlands

*والمعماري.... نورمان فوستر












 






المعماري فوستر..قسم المبني الي جزئين...كل جزء يحتوي علي عدة مكاتب مشتركة....
النظام الأنشائي معتمد علي الاعمدة الدائرية حول المبني...وأبعدها قليلا عن الستارة الزجاجية للواجهة

بالأضافة لخرسانات البطارية....التي تحتوي علي السلالم و المصاعد و الكوردور الرئيسي و حمامات رجالي وحمامات نساء
ووضع أيضا عمودي عليها حوائط خرسانية بطول المبني









أعمدة الانشائي تشارك معماريا ...في الدور الأرضي
والبطارية الخرسانية ...تشارك معماريا في الجزء العلوي للمبني
أي أنه مازال يستخدم العناصر الأنشائية في التشكيل المعماري










حل المسقط الأفقي المتكرر...لأرتفاع الكتلة الدائرية
الجزء الزائد للخارج....من البطارية....لم يجد داعي لأن يستخدم فيه سلالم و مصاعد...لأنه نصف دور
فغير أستخدامه لمكاتب مشتركة


 






حل مسقط أخر دور.....وأحتمال اللي فيه مسطحات زجاج كثيرة
ويحوي قاعة ..وصالة أجتماعات



 





مظلة الدور الأرضي حول الاعمدة الدائرية
و تحميلها بكنتليفر (بروز) كمرة حديد من العمود












 







مسقط الدور الميزانين







مسقط الدور الأرضي








القطاع ...الدور الأرض...ودور ميزانيين.....ودورين جراج



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 ديسمبر 2013)

أراد فوستر في هذا المشروع


الأطلالة بأقصي حد ممكن ...علي النهر....من خلال زاوية ضيقة خلف ومن بين مبنيين

فماذا فعل هذا المعماري؟










1- درج الواجهتين الجانبيتين....لأعطاء أكبر قدر منها لرؤية النهر.....
2- قلل الزاوية بين الواجهتين...ليعطي فرصة لأطلالة أكبر
3- كون فراغ...باثيو داخلي....ومطل أيضا....ليعطي فرصة أكبر للمكاتب داخل الفناء من الأطلالة...
أي أستخدم أقصي المتاح لتحقيق الرؤية....

المبني كانه مثلثين من مربع....أتجهوا للداخل









المبني ....و النهر











للواجهات ....أستخدم نوعين من الزجاج....
واحد ليصف ما بالداخل و جزء من الكرة
وأخر أخضر معتم يغطي البلاطة و جزء من الكمرة












الواجهة الخارجية المدرجة....وواجهة داخلية للفناء
أجتمعا في صورة واحدة










الفناء الداخلي...والفتحات الدائرية












تدرج الواجهة الجانبية....لتري الشبابيك النهر










الكوبري الممر























أستخدم كوبريين ممر لربط المبني......من ناحية الفناء المطل علي النهر 
وأستخدم نفس زجاج التشطيب للمر...يربط بين المبني...ويربط أيضا بين التشطيب












الأدوار السفلي...وتدرج الواجهة...والنهر












كما أحتفل معماريا ...خارجيا .للأطلالة علي النهر
أحتفل في الداخل بالفتحة الدائرية للسماء ....من داخل الفراغ الداخلي
بعدد من الأعمدة المائلة

كأنه يريد فقط...أن يحتفل بمعماريته

ولم تنسي الأعمدة الدائرية المنحنية....أن تحمل السلالم المتحركة....في أحتفالها




















الفتحة الدائرية للسماء 











جعل في الفتحة علي السماء....فواصل علي شكل ضلف شبابيك
حتي تتفاعل من خلال الفتحة......مع الزجاج الداخلي للفراغ...ويقولا لبعضهم نحن العناصر المتشابهة...نحن العناصر المتشابهة




​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 ديسمبر 2013)

أسم المشروع.....
7
More London Riverside London, UK 



فضل حل الاعمدة الحاملة الدائرية للداخل...خلف الستارة الزجاجية للمبني

حلول السلالم والمصاعد....وبطارية المصاعد 10.... و الحمامات










مسقط دور أخري.....وشكل تدرج الواجهة في البلان












القطاع يصف المبني....الداخل...خطوط الواجهة...الكباري الممر....دور البدروم...دور البهو الدبل هايت بالفتحات الدائرية لسماء الفناءالداخلي



 






أستخدم بانوهات ستارة أمام فتحات الشبابيك....الواجهات الجانبية....غالبا ككسر لأشعة الشمس




​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 ديسمبر 2013)

أهداف لتصميم المبني


التوجه للمبنى هو استجابة إلى الموقع، والظروف المناخية المحيطة. وكانت الحماية الشمسية وتعظيم جهات النظر الي النهر الأسباب الرئيسية لتصميم الواجهة.

أكبر أضاءة من الشمال....وأقل أطلال و أضاءة من الجنوب

سعي لتحقيق أكبر كمية أضاءة طبيعية للمبني...​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 ديسمبر 2013)

الفواصل السوداء بين الزجاج والانعكاسات ....والأعمدة البيضاء

الأبواب الحمراء.....والكراسي الحمراء كأنها ورق ورود حمراء علي الأرضية البيضاء




​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 ديسمبر 2013)

فوستر .... ليس من السهل ترك أعماله
والألتفات الي أعمال أخري...

يعجبني في شغل المعماريين العالميين.....الفكر...والأنسجام.....أنهم يعشقون مهنتهم
يلعبون بشغل المعماري و الأنشائي و التوجيه والكتل و الأضاءه و المواد
يحولون المبني الصعب....للعبه يسهل تشكيلها و التعامل معها
ويحولونه الي كيان منسجم

بأحاول قراءه ما يمكنني من عمله....ولكن في جماليات و علاقات....ممكن متكونش وضحة قدامي
لو لقيت منها شئ...ياريت تقول

​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 ديسمبر 2013)

3 صور...مسقطين
نورمان فوستر




ومبني
عمارة سكنية....فنكوفر...كندا
Jameson House Vancouver Canada

ما لفت نظري لها....الأسطوانات الأربعة في الواجهة
زجاج....وفجأ الأسطونات ببلكونات دائرية بدل منها
مفاجأه جميلة 
وبين بوكس الكتلة في الأدوار الأولي....والأسطونات الأربعة.....ترك فراغ
جميل برضه...لسه مش عارف سبب الفراغ ده....معماري بس ولا سبب تاني....



 






حلو الفراغ ده...بين الأسطوانات و الكتلة بالأدوار الأولي











شفت الجرم المعماري....جعل جزء من الأسطوانة الزجاج ....خرسانة 
مع جزء العمود بين الأسطواناتين

أكد الدوران بعراميس كل بلاطة....بهدوء

بيحب في أعماله أن يظهر الجانب الانشائي...فأظهر بلاطات الأدوار...بنفس مستوي الزجاج

أكد الشكل بعمودين بطول الواجهة



 





مسقط الدور الأرضي
مدخل و مخرج ....أدوار البدروم...كجراج
محلات مختلفة المساحات و الأستخدامات
محل ساعات ومجوهرات..... محل وجبات سريعة صغير
مدخل العمارة



 






مسقط الدور المتكرر


مستغرب وجد سلم واحد فقط لمبني لعمارة عالية كده....
بطارية 3 مصاعد جنب السلم

الدور به 7 شقق...مختلفة المساحات
من شقة أستوديو.....لشقة 3 غرف نوم



 

البلان محلول ...أربع أجزاء طولية....وحائط السلم في المنتصف...أنظر المسقطين
​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 ديسمبر 2013)

3 صور...قطاع...واجهة
القطاع 

في المصعد...
أحتمال وجود مصعد سيارات...في أدوار البدروم

بعد أدوار البدروم و المدخل دبل هايت...عمل أرتداد داخلي للمبني لستة أدوار...ثم فراغ
فأسطوانات المتكرر



 






حل دبل هايت محل المجوهرات والساعات....ويظهر أيضا الدبل هايت في القطاع 



 



طريقة أظهارة لأخر شقة...في الوجهة



 







المدخل ....الفراغ...محل المجوهرات....والعمودين بطول الواجهة الرئيسية



 







الواجهة الأمامية



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 ديسمبر 2013)

مدخل العمارة



 






​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 ديسمبر 2013)

11 صور
عمارت سكنية

Hermitage Street Flats

معماري

Munkenbeck+partners Architects

لفت نظري لها البوكس المصمت البلوك.....وخروج كتلة مثلث زجاجي
ودورانات البلكونات خارج الكتلة المثلثة
والتغطية الرقيقة المبالغ في بروزها

تضاد مادة البلوك البوكس.....مع بياض البلكونات و دورانتها
مع الزجاج











تأكيد كل شكل بمادته.....البوكس....بمادة البلوك
دورانا البلكونات.....بالأبيض
التغطية البارزة بالسقف....بالميتل الفضي











تأكيد العناصر الرئسية الطولية....البلوكس
تضاد دروانات البلكونات

جمال الدبل هايت في الدور الأخير....قبل مفاجأة أخري .....التغطية وبروزها




















الأرتداد و الخروج للكتل....أعطي للمشروع تمييز











حتي المدخل للمبني ....أراد ان يميزه بكوبري خفيف











كوبري مدخل العمارة....وشكل و تصميم الأرضية غير واضح....
ممكن يكون ديكور...ألواح زجاج و مياة من تحته












البداية و النهاية....دبل هايت زجاج للكتل البارزة
كتلة سكنية مختلفة الأرتفاعات....وكتل للربط بينها...















البلوك المستخدم في الواجهة...مع الميتل تحت الشبابيك...ممكن يكون الفتحات الدائرية...نظام التهوية أو التدفئة





​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 ديسمبر 2013)

4 صور....2 مساقط للشقق

صور أخري للمبني السكني
































بعض حلول الشقق ....للبلانات











​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 ديسمبر 2013)

جميل أن الدوران يكمل للواجهة الثانية
لبعض البلكونات

والعمودين بيحملوا البروز

لاحظ الأضاءات في السقف البارز...أكيد اللقطات الليلية تكون مبهرة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 ديسمبر 2013)

3 صور

منوعات معمارية

المبالغة أيضا في بروز السقف ...في بيت

تدرج البروزات...للمدخل...وأختلاف البروز في السطح..

جميل أستخدام المواد الطبيعية...الحجر.....الخشب











مبالغة العمود الأسود ....3 أدوار
ويخالف الأخر الأبيض...دور

بروز البلكونة....أستخدامات مسطحات كبيرة للزجاج











كوبري مشاة و منحدر
والزرع علي الجانبين.....بشكل أورجانك ....جميل و جديد




​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 ديسمبر 2013)

مع
*Harry Seidler & Associates*
المعماري الأسترالي

والبلكونات المعكوسة...المتبادلة

وتصميم فيلا.....

*Hamilton House
*
ببساطة و جمال

طبق فكرته ....عن جمال البلكونات المتبادلة....أيضا في واجهة هذة الفيلا
لبكونة الأرضي....الأول ....السطح

أستخدام الحوائط الرخام الرمادي الغامق....مضاد لبياض البلكونات و السطح











تغطية المدخل...بدروان جزء من السطح
جديدة

وعكسها أيضا ...في الداخل

تأكيد الألوان بين الأبيض و الرمادي












تصميم الأرضي.....والدورنات والأنحناءات
حتي داخل الفيلا...السلم....وبعض قواطيع الحوائط



 







مسقط الدور الثاني

عكس دوران سطح المدخل....للداخل في الدور الثاني











أكد الدوران المعكوس في الداخل و الخارج

بأنحناءات الزجاج الفاصل بين الفراغين....الداخل و الخارج

بأضاءات خارجية سبوت ....حول الدوران

ويظهر في أول الصورة...دوران السلم










دوران السلم....ودوران قواطيع الحوائط بين فراغ صالة السلم و الطعام
كما في المسقط


بياض الدورانات للحوائط و السقف ....وتضاد مع رخام الأرضية الغامق...





​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 ديسمبر 2013)

10 صور...مسقطين


برجين سكني....ترونتو...كندا

Ice Condos - Ken Yeung



















مسقط المتكرر....بطارة السلم و5 مصاعد
وحل اا شقة.... مساحات من أستوديو الي 3 غرف نوم










تغيير في بروز البلكونات....كمفاجأة كأن هناك أنحراف في نصف أدوار المبني

وميز النهاية بأرتفاع دروة زجاج دوريين...وأنحناءات دروة ميتل ....والفتحة الدائرية بها










أنسيابية أنحناء البلاتفورم....الدبل هايت...وأعمدة مائلة 










العمارة الخضراء....وزرع سقف البلاتفورم
وفتحات دائرية للأنارة











دور الميزانيين.....أنشطة رياضية




 






حمام السباحة ويظهر في المسقط أعلي

وفتحة السقف الدائرية










جمال وأنسيابية المدخل....ومسطحات الزجاج الكبيرة....والأعمدة المائلة
وأنحناء السقف

وجاذبية الانحناء داخل المدخل
































صورة ليلية...بجوار برج CN وهو أطول برج في كندا....ترونتو




​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 ديسمبر 2013)

6 صور

أنحناءات المدخل...والتشكيلات فيها











نفس المدخل...لقطة من الجهة الأخري للكوريدور










الباثيو المفتوح الداخلي











مدخل أخر للباثيو












مكتب مبيعات وأدارة البرجين











دعاية للبرجين



​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 ديسمبر 2013)

​برجين سكني....ترونتو...كندا
​Ice Condos - Ken Yeung

محلولة من المصمم للخروج عن الأبراج السكنية و ناطحات السحاب البوكس الي شكل ديناميكي
وخصص لذلك 57 الي 67 طابق

​​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 ديسمبر 2013)

لاحظ علاقة الأنحناءات و الدوائر....في بلاطة أعلي المبني....وفي بلاطة الميزانين

كأن هناك علاقة وربط ما بينهما



​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 ديسمبر 2013)

9 صور...ل 9 مباني

منوعات معمارية
غالبا بكندا..ترونتو

الأسطوانات الزجاج..بألوان زجاجها الأخضر...وغالبا وضع ستائر بيضاء تخينة....فبعضها يكون مفرود...أو مفتوح
فتعطي شكل الزجاج جمال أخر












دورانات الأدور السفلي...وباكيات طولية بأعمدتها.....لكتلة المباني البرج...
وميزها بتضاد ببعض البلكونات الدائرية 
و بروز بعض باكيات الدور الأخير
أنها تضاد بين المنحني و الدوراني و الفلات flat......












تكرار الأدوار...وتأكيد العناصر الطولية في الأدوار الأولي.....والأخيرة









أستخدام كتل المصمت الداكنة...في تشكيل المبني و void الزجاج











مازال أستخدام البلكونات الدائرية وبروزها وتشكيل أختلاف أرتفاعها.... 
كقصاصات ورق حول كتلة بوكس المبني الزجاج...
لها رونق و جمال

أستخدم 2 باترن...طريقتين مختلفة و متكررة للبلكونات
الجزء السفلي ....والجزء العلوي
كأنها قصاصات ورق تراكمت في الأدوار العليا












مبني تبع مساكن الحكومة هناك
وجمال أستخدام الكتل التكعيبية و الفراغات....وخروج و دخول الكتل....
وتأكيد ذلك بالألوان الأزرق و الأبيض
حتي خالف في تكرار الشبابيك

لاحظ كيف أستخدم الزجاج في الدور الأرضي والميزانيي....زجاج بثلاث تأثيرات...
شفاف...مصنفر...وراءه خلفية بيضاء











الأرتدادت.....والتغيير بين الأبيض و الأسود











حافظ علي البوكس الزجاج و البلاطات و البلكونات

وكأن التغيير في أطارات خارجة من البلكونات بوزاية مختلفة











تشكيل بروز البلكونات....مسببة تشكيل لفراغ الزجاج...ساحر وبسيط...

والعناصر الأفقية الطويلة في أدوار السفلي أكدت التجاري...وتضادت مع جمال طول البرج



​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 ديسمبر 2013)

2 صورة..لمبني

مبني سكني ....تورنتو

جمال....اللعب بالكتل

أعتقد المبني...مستوي واجهة الأدوار الأولي و الاخيرة...علي نفس المستوي
ألا انه فجأ بأنحرافات و أرتدادات علي 3 مستويات

كأنها كتل متراصة بأنحراف

المشكلة كيف تحميل البروز الكبير في الأدوار الأخيرة...أكثر من 3 أمتار عن العمود بالأسفل بالداخل

جميل الكتل الطولية الثلاثة الحجر....وتأكيدها بالواجهة
وأضاف كتلة أحجر أخري في الجنب...تأكيد وتكرار المواد












جميل...ديناميكية الواجهة....أينما كانت

الحركة...بعيد عن الصندوق المقفول

جمال الكتل ال u الأثنين....وتضادهما
والزجاج الدبل هايت للمدخل
وتدرج بروزات البلكونات أقصي الواجهة الجانبية

أستخدم ممكن أكثر من 8 عناصر جمال مختلفة...حتي تحتار في سر جمال المبني بعينيك
ده ولا ده..ولا ده ...

وفي الأخر متجانسة مع بعض

أنه الأجرام المعماري...أو الأجرام المشروع

تفتك بعذرية المبني الصندوقية...لتخرج أجمل ما فيه



 



وبعيد عن كل المتغيرات...حافظ علي تكرار وحدة الزجاج الشباك الطولية بكل الوجهة
أرجع شاهد المنظوريين...

​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 ديسمبر 2013)

3 صورة..لمبني

مبني تجاري ....تورنتو

جمال...حلول الزوية الصعبة

​



















​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 ديسمبر 2013)

5 صوة..لمبني...4 حلول شقق

مبني سكني ....تورنتو

مش عارف الفرق بين العمارة التكعيبية و العمارة التشكيلية
بس ممكن أقول....

جمال....مبني تشكيلي..أو تكعيبي

المبني يتكون من جزء عرضي قد يكون تجاري...والبرج....أسود اللون
وتم زيادة كتل بيضاء بأشكال مختلفة له
مكونة المبني










واجهة أمام برج CN...تورنتو










حل شقتين بالمبني...ويظهر في key plan...البلان المصغر
مكان ووضعية الشقة

وكذلك تظهر بطارية المصاعد و السلم و باقي الشقق























































أستخدم اللون الأحمر في حواف الكتل البيضاء...للتخفيف بين الأسود والأبيض...والتجديد ولفت النظر










معماري
_*Teeple Architects*



_
لقب المبني....بأنه قطعة من الفن

35 دور

​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 ديسمبر 2013)

فن أخراج ... دعاية المبني

عمل خطوط مائلة ....مخالفة لتكعيبية المبني....من خطوط رأسية و أفقية
أختار من المبني اللون الأحمر.....ليلون به مثلث أسم المبني.....وأحدي الكتابات

وأستخدم في الكورنر الاخر مثلث به بعض اللوجو....بلون غامق متوافق مع اللقطة الليلية
وكذلك باقي الكتابات


أختيار صورة متألقة ليلا....وبجوار البرج المشهور



​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 ديسمبر 2013)

4 صوة
منوعات معمارية

الجديد
في الدور الأرض...تشكيلات الجدار
المتكرر...ربط بلاطة البلكونة بجلسة الشباك...بميل
ثم ربط بياض الأدوار...كأنه u shape...يحوي زجاج void الدور...سندوتش void

ربط u الدور الأخير...ولكنه هذة المرة عبارة عن برجولة خرسانة

ميزت أيضا بزاوية 45 لزجاج البلكونات












وحدة دورانات البلكونات....في الجنب و المنتصف
ووحدة دخول الجدار ما بينهم بأنحناء للداخل

وربط بين البلكونات الدائرية.... ببلاطة وزجاج دروة...
وقفل المبني ببوكس

ميز الوحدة الثانية للمبني بعمودين فضي....












موجات السقف الزرقاء....تشكل نهاية المبني












كتلتين الأبيض في الأدوار الأولي.....و تخرج من داخلها كتلة الزجاج الغامق
أستخدم في الأسفل...أعمدة بعروض مختلفة...وبواكي




​


----------



## مهندسة ديلارا (19 ديسمبر 2013)

رائع


----------



## أنا معماري (20 ديسمبر 2013)

مهندسة ديلارا قال:


> رائع


شكرا علي التشجيع....فعلا مشاريعهم جميلة


----------



## أنا معماري (20 ديسمبر 2013)

7صور....لمشروع

مشروع سكني ...أنجلترا

*St. George Wharf
Broadway Malyan, 
London, United Kingdom*


العلاقة بين المصمت و الفراغ الزجاج
الsolid , الvoid
قوية بجمال....

جمال تدرج الكتل....وتدرجات التغطيات

والشكل الأليبس للتغطية مميز....خصوصا فوق العمود المستمر بالبلكونتين....

الشبابيك المربعة وتأثيرها في الحائط المصمت....و المستطيلة في تقسيم فرمات الزجاج












تدرج التغطيات الأليبس

جميل الزجاج....علي كورنر المبني وعلاقته مع المصمت












المشروع من بعيد ...يدل أنه مطل علي نهر أو بحر












لم يكتفي بالعلاقة بين المصمت و فراغ الزجاج

ولكن أضاف أنحراف بأنحناء بالبكونات...زادت وأكدت الأطلالة علي النهر

أستخدم درجتين ألوان بالحوائط

























الأليبس و عمود البلكونة.... وتكوين فراغ البلكونة












تغطية الأبراج العلوية....كأنها طائر






​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*






5 صور....لمبني

مبني مكاتب ...أنجلترا
office building 
London, United Kingdom*



ربما عندما أراد المعماري أن يصمم المبني....وجد هذا التمثال يرفع القبعة فوق الحصان
فأراد أن يكون ذلك لمبناه

فكرني شوية بطريقة تصميم....المكتبة العامة ففنكوفر...كندا...هنا في صفحات سابقة

الجدار المصمت المنحني القوي...بشكله...بفتحاته المتكررة...بأعمدة مدخلة القوية الطويلة

ولم يهداء تلك قوي المصمت...ألا بوكسات زجاج مختلفة الأحجام....من نصف وطرف المبني
وتخترق كتلة المصمت أعلي المبني

لاحظ البوكس الزجاج في طرف المبني....يتفاعل مع بوكس لمبني الجار
مش عارف هو أذا كان الأثنين لنفس المعماري












الجدار مصمت فلات في هذة الوجهة....مع تكرار بوكس زجاج

فضل لكتلة الجدار المصمت المنحني للوجهة الأمامية....أن يكون أطرافةتنتهي بدورانات












دوران الكتلة المصمتة....في الأجناب ...والسقف...وفي كل الأطراف





















الأعمدة قوية صريحة ....تأكد المدخل
وعرضها مساوي لعرض المصمت ما بين الشبابيك




 




جميلة المباني القوية....الجريئة....والتي تحمل فكر حتي في كتلها


​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 ديسمبر 2013)

4 صور

مبني سكني...أنجلترا

































​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*




المبني السابق ....لزهي حديد

Hoxton Square, London/United Kingdom by Zaha Hadid Architects*

مش حأعرف أعلق عليه....غير تمرد علي العمارة المألوفة
وأنشاء عمارة جديدة خاصة بها
فهي مدرسة منفصلة..وعالم منفصل
ينطلق الي ماوراء المتوقع

أنا نفسي في حاجة....أشوف معماري من دول ...وهو بيشتغل في مشروع زي ده....وأشوف خطوات تفكيره ....ماشية أزاي
بس برضه بشرط...أنه يتكلم و يقول بما يفكره فيه أثناء شغله
متهيألي....برضه صعب تلاحق سرعة تفكيره..ما هو مجبش شخص زيي شاف شوية مشاريع....
بواحد بقاله عشرات السنين بيحتك بألالاف المشاريع....شغل...ونقد...ورؤية.....وتحليل
ربنا يسمحنا...علي النوم في العسل​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 ديسمبر 2013)

5 صور....لمبني

مبني تجاري....لندن

Blass New Headquarters Office
by Monovolume Architecture + Design


لو حبنا نشوف مثلا...للعلاقة بين الsolid و الvoid....وقوة تضادهما
مش حنلاقي أحسن من هذا المبني

وأثبت المعماري أنه ببساطة يمكن تصميم مبني مميز....بل مبهر

بروز الكتلة المصمتة كبير....عن أعمدة الداخل...كانتليفر ممكن أكثر من 3 أو 4 متر...
مش عارف عملها أزاي



























































​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 ديسمبر 2013)

المبني السابق ....
مميز ببساطته....مسطحات الزجاج رائع فيه....
مع خطوط الكمرة...و أختلافها حول البلان.... والشرائح ما بين خطين الكمراتين....قد قامت بوظيفتين متضادتين...وحدة
أنها تتفاعل و تكون جزء من المصمت....وأخري تظهر ما وراءها من زجاج...فيما بينها
غريبة و متناقضة تلك الشرائح...فهي المصمتة...الظاهرة ....أنه نوع جديد قديم...في العمارة....
يستخدم للوظيفتين بأتقان....وتخدم المعماري في توظيفها في الأتجاهين....كمصمت....
وفي نفس الوقت شفاف....ولا يستطيع أن يقوم بهذا الدور ....
لا الزجاج وحده....ولا الحائط المصمت وحده​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 ديسمبر 2013)

6 صور ...4 مساقط وقطاع













 



البدروم


 





Level 1....plan


 




Level 2....plan








Level 3....plan

مش شرط الأعمدة جوه المكاتب ...بتكون مزعجة...ممكن بتستخدم لفصل الفراغ
ما بين المكتب و الصالون مثلا
أو الاجتماعات و الكونتر
أو المكاتب و بعضها

لأن ساعات كتيره بنحطها داخل الحيطة...ونخلص






















المبني خطوطة مستقيمة....فأرد أن يخالف بفتحات أورجنك لكسر رتابه ما...ومسبب مفاجأة بالداخل
لأجتذاب المشتري لأعلي











تلاحظ....التشطيب خرسانة....و دروه السلم حديد شبك...هو فقط أراد أن ينسجم الديكور
مع ما يبعه من معدات..كأنها عمارة تحت التشطيب











حب وضع المكاتب في الدور الأخير والتجاري طبعا تحت
المكاتب مطلة علي فتحة أنارة للدور الأسفل











أحسن أستخدام زجاج فراغ ما بين البلاطة و زجاج الوجهة
حتي ميل جزء من البلاطة أستخدامه جيد

الزجاج الأفقي...وأجتذاب المشتري...للماكينات بالدور العلوي....كأنه فترينة من نوع أخر...الفترينة الطائرة

​

 







تثبيت زجاج الفواصل بالواجهة





المبني ده لوحده مدرسة

في علاقة الواجهات مع بعضها....مع البلانات...مع الموقع العام
مع الديكور الداخلي

أنسجام متعدد الاتجهات والزوايا

لو حبيت تتنقل بين الرسومات و المناظير و التفاصيل و تشوف علاقتها مع بعض

وياسلام لو في أمكانيات.... و عندك برنتر و تطبعهم مع بعض و تدرسهم​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 ديسمبر 2013)

عمود المكتب...وفصل الفراغ المستخدم











فصل الأستخدام...سلم هروب...أو سلم أخر
فصله بكتله...وحتي ألوان مختلفة مميزة











علاقة الخرسانة المصمتة....مع الزجاج الشفاف
بروز كانتليفر في دور المكاتب
والشرائح وطريقة تثبيتها بقوائم

علاقة العمود الدائري الداخلي...وكل من حوله من واجهات خرسانة....وألواح زجاج

طرق الأضاءة الداخلية....الأسبوتس الكبيرة..والصغيرة











أسف ...المبني في أيطاليا

*Project*: *Blaas general partnership*
*Location*: Bolzano (BZ), Italy
*Program*: commercial building
*Realization*: 2007
*Volume*: 11.000 m³
*Building area*: 1.250 m²
*
التكلفة
Building costs*: 2,5 Mil. Euro

المعماري
*Project Architect*: *monovolume architecture + design*

أفتكر الأسم...ممكن نشوف أعمال ثانية له

الواحد لو درس مشروع واحد فقط زي ده...كل يوم...ولو لمدة ساعة
يعني عشرات أو مئات مثل مشروع حلو زي ده....حتفرق معاه كتير....في فهمه للنسب...الألوان...والمواد...وعلاقات الكتل....والخارجي و الداخلي
والديكور علاقته بالتصميم...

وييجي يصمم مبني بعد كده...فتنعكس كل تلك المميزات ...مع بعضها بتلقائية و جمال....والغريب من غير ما يشعر

مش مشكلة الواحد قادر يستوعب قد أيه من المشروع....يعني أنا مثلا مشاريع زها حديد...بستوعب فقط منها أنها ديناميكية الشكل...والباقي غير مقروء
ممكن حد ثاني يقدر يقرأ مشاريعها أحسن...أو بتفاصيل أدق...التطور بياخذ وقت و مراحل


​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 ديسمبر 2013)

أستخدم في المشروع السابق ...
مسطحات الزجاج بكثرة في جهة الشمال...
لأدخال أكبر قدر ممكن من الضوء.....
وكاسرات الشمس...الشرائح
بكثرة خصوصا في جهة الجنوب ...وحول المكاتب...
لكسر أشعة الشمس...وخصوصا جهة الجنوب​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 ديسمبر 2013)

5 صور

العمارة ده نزلتها في صورة قبل كده....بس لاقيت لها صور أكثر

عمارة سكنية ...هامبورج ...ألمانيا











شكل العمارة السكنية ...كانها جزئين محتضن الجزء الأخر المطل علي وجهة النهر
وعمل كده...عشان ينحني بجزء من الحائط...فيعطي بلكونات الجزء الخلفي فرصة للأطلالة علي النهر

زي مبني المكاتب اللي كان في لندن...ودرج الواجهة وميلها...في مبني سابق




















أفتكر شغل تشكيلات البلاطات دي...مش مكلف....وبيعطي فرصة أحسن لتشكيل الواجهة











أستغل بروز البلكونات في الجهة الأخري...وأستخدمها مظلة للمدخل

أستخدم بلاطات الواجهة...بطريقتين ...ببروز يعطي شكل خشن....وفلات...تعطي شكل ناعم





​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 ديسمبر 2013)

برجين سكني ...قطر....الدوحة

Al Mirqab Twin Tower located at New Doha

من المشاريع الموجودة...ممكن تكون في حيز التنفيذ

العمارة العربية الأسلامية...دايما ثرية بطرزها...وخصوصا لما بتستخدم بطريقة مودرن
لان عناصرها كتيير....قبب...وأرشات....وتفاصيل...

أنهاء المبني بأرتداد وقبة ضخمة....
أستخدم في الوجهة عناصر....كأنهم أربع أبراج في الأركان وأنهائهم بقبب صغيرة
وفي منتصفهم فتحات زجاج بطول المبني ونهايتهم أرش

وأستخدم تضاد الأرشات ما بين الكبيرة في القلب....والصغيرة في أسفل وأعلي المبني
كمفاجأت الأسكال scale

مفاجاة أستخدام البواكي ..بأعمدتها و ارتفاعاتها المختلفة
ثم كررها بأسكال أصغر في أدوار أخري...كالخامس والسادس والسابع


حسن أستخدام العناصر العربية الأسلامية....بسكال مختلفة وتنوع و مفاجأت
ومما زادها جمال بمديول

بحس أن هذة التصميمات...بتنسجم معنا...وبتعبر عن حاجة جوانا....أكثر من أي تصميمات أخري

أستخدم الألوان الأزرق بشكل جميل للزجاج....ومتناغم مع اللون البيج





​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 ديسمبر 2013)

2 صورة

لنفس المكتب 
South West Architecture

برج سكني.....الدوحة.....قطر

فن...أستخدام الأبراج بأتجاهات مختلفة..زوايا 45
ومن تعاشق solid مع void
وحسن أستخدام الأرتدادات



 







حتي في الأدوار السفلي...أستخدم أبراج وكتل بأختلافات الأرتفاعات
والتنوع في التفاصيل و الفتحات
وميزها بأعمال خشبية....كالمشربيات....و البرجولات
كثرة التفاصيل لتشتيت جمال المبني

ما لم يعجبني في التصميم...بوابة المدخل بأرش مخالف لأستيل المبني
يمكن لو كان أرش دائري...كأن احسن

التنفيذ

القبة أعلي المبني..مش ظاهرة في اللقطة دي
لو كان هناك لقطات أخري
للأسف ملقتيش






​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 ديسمبر 2013)

نفس المكتب...تجمع عمارات سكنية

أستخدام المشربيات و الأباليق...بطريقة ساحرة وبسيطة

فتحات المداخل و الفترينات....بأرشات أعتاب مميزة












4 عمارات...7 الي 8 أدوار ...وتحتها التجاري






​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 ديسمبر 2013)

قطر






حل المشروع علي zone
علاقة بين مبني الأسطوانة...و الcurve الخارج منها

وميز كل برج بميزة او طابع خاص به
ولكن مشتركين أو يجمع بينهما عناصر

نروح نشوف أيه هي العناصر دي











المصمم أراد ان يشرك الدائرة و الواجهات المطلة علي ال curve الخارج منها بسماه..ميزة
أو عنصر مشترك
ربما أراد أن يميز هذة العلاقة...في البلان وأيضا في الواجهات....فيتفاعل ك 3d

أعتبر هذة الأجزاء زجاج...وأطلق موديول مربع...أما أن يكون مربعات solid و void
أو ينطلق كشرائح solid و void

وطلق لنفسه حرية تصميمها و تفاعلها مع بعضها











لم ينسي أن يفاجأء ما سبق...في الأدوار الأخيرة بمسطحات زجاج وأعمدة
كررها في المبني الأسطواني الأول ...والمبني الرابع

ونصف تكرار في المبني الثاني

وخلفهم بدروة عالية solid في المبني الثالث و جزء من المبني الثاني




















جميل الخروج ...بكتلة مثلثة من المبني الرابع.. لتخرج المشروع من منحناه
وتعيده لمستوي موازي للشارع

يعني ....أحنا مشيينا مع ال curve شوية...ونعود نطل علي الشارع



​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 ديسمبر 2013)

تلاحظ هو بيحل 3d... مش واجهات وبس

من curve الشبابيك المربعة في المبني الأول و curve عكسه في الرابع
وأيضا ....أرد أن يكون نهايتهما متشابهة
كأنهم بيقفلوا شكل المشروع مع بعض....من الجانبين
وأحتواء ما بداخلهما

وجميل أن يخالف بجدار عالي في الجزء الخلفي للأسطوانة...وأكدها ببروزات 
كأن هذا الحائط بيحضن الأسطوانة

​

 







لقطة جميلة تبين عناصر المشروع من الأمام...والحنب ...بل و أجزاء من الخلف

جميل الزجاج والأعمدة الدائرية في الأسطوانة

وعلاقة الأسطوانة...بالمبني الأخر الدائري بجوار البرج الرابع...والربط بينهم بال curve



 







المشاريع التي لا تبدء ألا بفكرة ...قد تأخذ وقت من المصمم ...ولكنها تجعل للمشروع هدف....وقيمة
وتجعل الشغل في الكتل و تفاصيلها أسهل و أسرع
كأنها تلتف حول الفكرة...


عن مجرد الشغل في مشروع....والأستعجال...بيبدء بلانات مستطيلة....ثم بعدها وجهات...ثم أذا تكرم وعمل منظور...ويقول في الأخر هو المنظور وحش ليه


أخراج لموقع الكتروني....عن المشروع 
والموجة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 ديسمبر 2013)

شكل اللاندسكيب الخارجي....علي شكل كليه

والمباني من حولها












العمارات الخلفية...بسيطة خلف المشروع...وأخذت نسب الشبابيك المربعة































بواكي الممرات...حول الفناء المفتوح 
وتمميز و أختلاف لون تشطيب الرخام للأعمدة و الكمر



​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 ديسمبر 2013)

ترك فراغات بين الأبراج
الكتلتين في النصف....شكل أقرب للمستطيل...فقط أنهي طرفي المستطيل مهرب الي مركز المنحني

حل اللاند سكيب في الأسفل....الدائرة....المتصلة بالمنحني الرئيسي
وأقام برجين بقبب...

الأسطوانة الكتلة الكبيرة تتفاعل مع الأسطوانة الصغيرة ذات السقف المائل




















المشروع بعد التنفيذ













​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 ديسمبر 2013)

خسارة مبني بهذا التصميم ....ينتهي بهذا التشطيب






















للأسف في أراء ناس تدخل في العمل المعماري....لتفسد جماله وتألقه

علي المعماري المصمم...أن يدافع عن فكرته...وخصوصا في التنفيذ



 



عموما....ممكن يكون العيب في اللقطة​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 ديسمبر 2013)

ممكن يكون المشروع ده لنفس المصمم...وأستخدم برضه
الأسطوانة و الcurve
بس طريقة مختلفة

المرة دي..لمبني واحد...أو مبنيين

علي خط curve أوجد باقي كتلة المبني

عمل فتحات بينهما....ولولا وجودها...كان حيكون في ملل بالكتلة

أوجد متغيرات و عناصر شد للنظر
زي الخرسانة البيضاء الطولية و العرضية
الأنحناء الرأتدادات لطرف المبني...
أختلاف اللونين...وخصوصا الدور قبل أخر دورين

أجاد بمتغيراته لشكل الكتلة
وأنهي الأسطوانة بكمرة خفيفة...ينهي المبني...ويعطي فرصة للأعمدة للأنطلاق للخارج

كانها مجموعة من المترددات...المتصل المنفصل في الكتلة
الأبيض والأسود بوقفات مترددة
حتي بأعلي نهاية مترددة بين الأعمدة و الكمر
وتردد وقف الكمر الأبيض داخل الأسطوانة
وتردد بعض ألوان الأبيض..بأعلي الأرتدادت

هل هو فن الترددات...التي تعالج الكتلة الصريحة القوية...فتخفف من حدتها
وتحتضنها ...وكلهما يشكلان كيان معماري معا​





أدراك أن الألوان..تستخدم لعلاج و تكوين شكل الكتلة...بل والتميز بها
أدراك ان العناصر الرئسية و الأفقية تشكل المبني وتأكده
الأرتدادت و الفراغات...عناصر تشد النظر...وتشكل المبني

أكيد تطوير خطوات شكل المبني للنهائي...أخذ شغل كتيير​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 ديسمبر 2013)

5 صور


محلات مول ...كتلة طويلة....قطر

كثير عندما تقوم بتصميم واجهات .... وخصوصا في الدول الخليجية....تفجاء بأن الكتل مستطيلة طويلة جدا....ممكن كيلومتر
فتصبح تصميمها أكثر صعوبة مع هذا الشكل وبهذا الطول

عموما لقيت هذا التصميمات ....تعطينا أفكار أحسن لهذا النوع من المباني...
وممكن تفتح الفكر لأفكار أحسن وأكثر

تشكيل الخرسانة كستارة علي شكل موجة.... بها فتحات مختلفة



















عمل المداخل علي شكل مربع بداخله فتحة دائرية






























تنفيذ الواقع





​
​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 ديسمبر 2013)

2 صورة


محلات مول ...كتلة طويلة....قطر


تشكيلات نصف دائرية...مع كمرة نصف دائرية للمدخل

وبينها أشكال دائرية معكسة مع أشكال ربعية حول بعض المداخل















​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 ديسمبر 2013)

6 صور
محلات مول ...كتلة طويلة....قطر

أشكال أخري

أكثرهم أنسيابية....جمع كذا مدخل مع أحدي البوابات الكبيرة....في تشكيل منحني واحد











مش معجب بهذا الحل...بس وضعته مع الأخريين
فيه رتابه وتكرار
















نوعا ما أحسن....الاعمدة الأسطوانية....والبوبات الضخمة البرتقالي اللون
مع عمل تغييرات في بعض أرتفاع المداخل



 









 







جميل هذا التصميم...المستطيلات المتدخلة....والزجاج المائل



​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 ديسمبر 2013)

هذا التصميم لم يأخذ حقه...

ممكن يكون نفس المشروع...نفس الأرض.....ونفس الشركة
ونفس المالك...ولكن

فكر المعماري....يختلف....فيغير في كل ذلك
أنها نعمة...لا ندرك فضلها

لو نظرت للتصميمات السابقة لنفس الكتلة التجاري....كل تصميم له شكل و أسلوب مميز...ولكن هذا التصميم
فرق عنهم

الكتلة...حولها الي بوكس زجاج..جزء فلات...وجزء مائل للأمام من أعلي
وجعل كل باب حوله بعض فرمات مستطيلة
وبأرتفاعات مختلفة...وللتغير...والتلطيف من طول الواجهة
بين بعض فرمات المستطيلة...وضع من أعلي شرائح...ستارة للتغيير
وأعطاء خصوصية لكل بوابة منهم بهذا الشكل

جميل



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 ديسمبر 2013)

لا مانع بين رؤية المشاريع التي تفيد وتناسب أحتياجاتنا...أن يكون هناك تطلع ورؤية لمشاريع ...
أذا جاز لنا أن نسميها مشاريع خيالية....أو عالمية
من عدة أتجاهات....أطلاع علي العالمية...تحرر من الجمود...أجترار أفكار جديدة....
تحليق في أفاق عالية....تبسيط للمشاريع الكبري....لأن أفكارهم هي السهل الممتنع....
بتلقائية تصميمتهم يحولون المبني الضخم...
الي شئ متجانس منسجم بسيط و جميل​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 ديسمبر 2013)

مكتبة عامة.....فنلندا
المعماري
Architects: *AAKAA and MARS Architectes.
*

مشروع كبير....بسيط و خيالي...
أعمدة طويلة رفيعة غالبا ستيل....ألواح زجاج ضخمة..ليس لها فرمات ...ويفصل بينها قواطيع زجاج طولية
أخراج.... رجل علي طرف المشروع..ليوضح الأسكيل
جميلة و تلقائية













لا يظهر في هذة اللقطة ألا دروة السطح...بلاطات الأدوار ...وميل نهاياتها حتي تبان كأنها خفيفة رفيعة













ساحة المكتية...قسمها لجزء دائري...ومجري مائي مستطيل...وساحات مستطيلة













ليلا...وتنعكس أضاءتها علي سطح العنصر المائي













الاعمدة و البلاطات....والأنشائي المستخدم في عناصر التصميم المعماري












من الداخل والخارج ...منفتحة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 ديسمبر 2013)

أكثر ما يلفت النظر في هذا المشروع.....طريقة وضع الرفوف للكتب...في الدور الأخير...
رائعة ...سوء لطريقة وضعها و أشكالها....أو حتي الفرغات فيما بينها
وطريقة أنفتاح تلك الفرغات علي الخارج

ولم يرد أن يكرر ذلك في الأدوار الأخري السفلي.....حتي تميز الدور الأخير بأرتفاعه الشاهق

كأنه فترينة للكتب...أو دعوة مفتوحة للقراءه

المعماري يوجه دعوه بمبناه للقراءه...والأطلاع...والتمتع بالخارج

أو كأنه يقول ....القراءه تجعلك تنفتح للخارج....بتعبير معماري



 








فكرة المصمم ....الفلسفية

المكتبة التقليدية هي حاوية من الأدراك الثمين...اللي هو العلم
وغير مرئية
أو القبو الذي يجعل للعالم المحكم حدود

نحلم بالمعرفة والهروب من تلك التحصينات
والوصول الي عالم او مكان ملئ بالتواصل الأنساني و الكرم
فالمبني ...مكتبة في المدينة....أو مدينة في المكتبة




مبني مثل ...رفوف الكتب

يقول في هذا الأسكتش...مثل الشخص الواقف أمام رفوف الكتب...جعلت المبني بهذا الشكل أيضا




​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 ديسمبر 2013)

متهيألي...جعل خلفية الواجهة الداخلية للواجهة الخلفية
رسومات معبد ضخم ...كأن المبني مفتوح علي منظر طبيعي للمدينة...الخيالية الفاضلة

أما الواجهة الخلفية نفسها
فهي علي شكل ظهر الرفوف.. من الكمر و البانوهات... ليأكد فكرته...علي أنها علي شكل رفوف كتب


​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 ديسمبر 2013)

​

 








الدور الأخير ...ما هو ألا عدة أدوار أخري... بطريقة ما





​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 ديسمبر 2013)

4 مساقط وأيزمتري.... وقطاع

الدور الثالث...و الأخير...المكتبة

















الدور الثاني...جزء تعلم و أعمل... وجزء عالم الأطفال

















الدور الأول....أدارة....ومسطحات عمل


















الدور الأرضي...كافيتريات...صالة المدخل....














القطاع



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 ديسمبر 2013)

6 صور

مبني السفارة الكندية الأمريكية

Canadian embassy in the United States

قوة تصميم ... تعبير عن كيان دولة في مبني

كأنهم مبنيين متداخلين....يصعب توصيف المبني

لكن أكثر ما أعجبني ..هذا التداخل والبروز
وبالطبع العمودالضخم في طرف المبني
ومن خلفه مجموعة الأعمدة الدئرية و المتجمعة بطريقة دائرية
ومن فوقها دوران المبني...























هناك في المبني...العمود والجزء العلوي...ميسيطر علي الأعمدة الدائرية ووضعها بطريقة دائرية
أحتمال يكون المصمم يقصد...سيطرة الدولة ككل...علي مجموعة من الولايات أو البروفنس الكندية












رائع ...












 










​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 ديسمبر 2013)

7 صور
العمارة....وسفارات متألقة علي مستوي العالم
في برلين


سفارة مصر
يمثل الجرانيت و الحضارة الفرعونية
كنت أفضل تصميم أخر

وأن كانت دعوة لزيارة أثار مصر










سفارة السعودية
شيك و جذاب...بتفاصيلة العربية...بلونه الأخضر المستوحي من العلم
الزجاج المنفتح...والزجاج المداري بالتفاصيل
ربما...يقصد أن جانب من العادات والتقاليد... له أحترام الأخفاء
عموما هي رمزية جميلة ورقيقة













سفارة قطر

تكرار و جمال....وأن كان فيه غموض...يمكن ناتج عن طبيعة التراث
ويمكن من عدم وجود فتحات void كفاية














سفارة أنجلترا
مبني جميل مشرق بلونه الحجري المصفر البرتقالي ...وتكرار وحداته
ومفاجأة بفراغ قلب المبني...كأنها دعوة لزيارة البلد 
وأستخدم خارج منها مجسمات و كتل بألوان مختلفة تماما عن المستوي الخارج
عايز يدل علي البهجة داخل البلد
فهي دعوة أكثر منه مبني



 










سفارة الأمارات

مبني جميل وبسيط...













من أجمل السفارات

بحب عندما يأتي المعماري....باختراع ما جديد في المبني

سفارة المكسيك

جميل الفريم الضخم حول المبني....والأعمدة رأسية علي اليمين..وتميل للخلف من أسفل...كلما
أتجهت للمدخل ...لتأكده
ومجموعة أعمدة أخري تصطف علي اليسار...كأنها تحي القادم للمبني

أحتمال أن البلد دي بتحترم مواطنيها أو هكذا أراد المعماري
أن يصف الأعمدة كأنهم حرس تشريفة لكل مواطن قادم
















جميلة ومميزة مباني السفارات...فهي تحمل شعار و كيان بلد​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 ديسمبر 2013)

4 صور
العمارة....وسفارات متألقة علي مستوي العالم
في برلين


سفارة أيران
جميلة وان كانت مودرن.... قد لا تكون معبرة عن أيران












سفارة تركيا

جميلة و متألقة












سفارة أيطاليا











سفارة كوريا
مبني معبر و بسيط و مودرن...وجميل



 








خارج برلين...
سفارة فرنسا في بلجراد



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 ديسمبر 2013)

مشروع طالبة...سارة الشربيني....جامعة المنصورة...مصر
...عمارة سكنية...

الموهبة قد لا تحتاج سنوات كثيرة...ولكن تحتاج لحب العمارة... فيصبح العمل الكثير ممكن وسهل










أضغط + للتكبير و - للتصغير....لأي صورة ولأي صفحة



 








مشروع مميز...تناسق النسب...و عمق التفاصيل والأضاءة...
بس الأجمل أنك أستخدمتي عناصر تقليدية...بطريقة متدخلة و جذابة...ياريت تشرحي خطوات شغلك في المشروع...
تتكلمي عن شغلك فيه..وأية اللي أتاثرتي فيه...هل هي العمارة التركية العثمانية..

الرد ده كان علي الفيسبوك ...لأسئلتي وأسئلة أخري

 فرحتووووني والله ربنا يوفقنا كلنا على طوول ياااارب بإذن الله 
وبالنسبة للمشروع انا ابتديت فيه اني في الاول قعدت اتفرج كتييييييييير اوووي على الطراز المغربي والاندلسي القديييم والموقع دا أخدت منه أفكاار كتير جدااا استفدت منه بجد
http://www.dreamstime.com/phot.../moroccan-architecture.html 


ولو اي حد عمل سيرش عن الطراز دا هيلاقي بجد حجااات تعقد دي اقل حاجة قدرت اوصلها من بعد ما شفت الحجات دي بجد 
بالنسبة للماكس بقا ابتديت اقسم الواجهه زونات واشتغل في كل واحد لوحده وبعدين حاولت اربط الواجهه ككل مع بعضها بحيث مايبقاش فيها تكرار او تبقى ممله وشبه بعض كده كتير اووي من الشغل عبارة عن بلوكات جبتها من مواقع على النت هي دي
http://www.3dmodelfree.com/models/26138-0.htm
http://archive3d.net/?category=555
http://forums.cgway.net/cg27140/ 


مفيده جداا بجد وباقي الشغل زي فتحات الارشات والشبابيك وكده كلها انا الي عاملاها مودلنج والكرانيش برضه انا الي عامله معظمها وفيه حجات برضه ع

 
*
*ماتريلات اتمنى اكون قدرت افيدكو عن المشروع دا وشكرا بجد للجميع 
*Moroccan Architecture Stock Photos, Moroccan Architecture Royalty Free Images, Pictures And..*www.dreamstime.com



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 ديسمبر 2013)

عمارة سكني تجاري...كوالالمبور...ماليزيا

اللي لفت نظري للمبني....التدرج في الكتل
والكتلة الأسطوانية...داخل تجويف المبني

حتي الكتلة البيضاء علي اليمين...متدرجة

أستخدام الاخضر و الأبيض لتأكيد الكتل























 







الظاهر من أعجابه للمبني ....كرره بلون أخر













​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 ديسمبر 2013)

9 صور
عمارات سكنية...ماليزيا

Ampang Point,Ampang ,Selangor

جميل...حركة اbaywindow..أنحناء الشبابيك
جعلت هناك حركة ما في الواجهة

وطبعا تكرار اللألوان أو الزجاج بطول الأدوار الأخير...مفاجأة
قبل التغطية البارزة











تكرار العناصر الطولية للزجاج الأسود..في عدة بواكي










حركة اللbaywidow...كأنها موجة بالموجهة
والمبني الأخر به أيضا عناصر طولية شبابيك
وجميل الأرش الدائري أعلي المبني
وبروز التغطيات..مميز

البلكونات الدائرية...شاركت أيضا في تشكيل الواجهة










أنها صور عائلية...لبعض المباني و بالبرنيطة الأسيوية










أستخدم العناصر الطولية السوداء...زجاج أو دهان أسود










شبابيك عرضية شريطية...وطولية بمبالغة





































الفن المعماري...مميز عن باقي الفنون...بتزوقة مهما كانت دولته او مكانه
بعكس أي فن أو لبس أو أكل من أي دولة

​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 ديسمبر 2013)

إن الله يحب إذا عمل أحدكم عملا أن يتقنه...صدق صلي الله عليه وسلم

وعملنا العمارة...ومن أتقانه كثرة مشاهدة ما وقف عنده الأخرين...للتعلم و البحث و التفكر....فالأتقان​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 ديسمبر 2013)

تغطية لمواقف السيارات


الأعمدة الدائرية البيضاء الضخمة.....وتغطية المواقف

بأستخدام الميتل و الزجاج











غالبا ....عناصر مستخدمة من المبني الرئيسي...وتتماشي مع تصميم المواقف

جميلة أستخدام الأعمدة البيضاء و الزجاج






​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 ديسمبر 2013)

9 صور
مشروع سكني...ميراج....ماليزيا


















حل الموقع العام علي دائرة....وأجزاء من الدوائر و المنحنيات
أستخدم حمامات سباحة كبيرة بين الفيلات و العمارات










الأشجار و الشجيرات ...التي تنتشر في طبيعة ماليزيا الخضراء
و حمام السباحة في المنتصف











الواجهة الخلفية المطلة علي العنصر المائي
مش عارف طبيعة المادة اللي أستخدمها كفريم ضخم للوجهة...زي ما تكون شرائح
الغريبة أنها تصف ما خلفها












قد يكون الشعور الناتج من اللاندسكيب...أهم من أظهار تفاصيل للمبني...في بعض اللقطات











جميل عمل ممر مائي رفيع ودائري يمر حول الواجهة الخلفية للفيلات
وقبل ممر المشاة المطلة علي العنصر المائي الكبير في المنتصف

وأستخدام الشجيرات كفصل للفراغات و الخصوصية

الشرائح بانت هنا أكثر..هي مجرد تشكيل بالواجهة...مش عارف ازاي بيثبتها بفراغات بينها







































​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 ديسمبر 2013)

بالنسبة للشرائح اللي في الوجهة....لو نظرت للجزء اللي في الكورنر...فوق
حتلاقي خلف الشرائح فريم خرسانة...أعمدة و كمر...أعتقد في الأمام و أحتمال في الخلف
وهي دي طريقة التثبيت غالبا

عموما حلوة فكرة الشرائح دي...وأعطت خيال و تفاصيل رائعة بالواجهة

سر جمال هذا المشروع...هذة الشرائح....بجانب العنصر المائي الرائع حول الفيلات
و اللي في قلب اللاندسكيب
وبالطبع التشجير و النجيله وده يمكن توفيره
بس السبب الأكبر هو الأشجار الكثيرة المرتفعة....مش عارف لو هناك أنواع أشجار خفيفة وعالية
تنمو بسرعة
عايزه بحث في أنواع الأشجار سريعة النمو...أو التي يمكن نقلها للموقع ...ما هي أقصي أرتفاع لها
وطبعا بتختلف من منطقة لأخري ومن بلد لأخري




​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 ديسمبر 2013)

3 صور
الأشجار الأسرع نمو في مصر


أشجار سريعة النمو، مثل: * المورينجا*، الكازورينا، الكينة، البازروميا



فيديو .....دقيقة

*اسرع شجرة في النمو شجرة الحياة شجرة المورينجا اوليفيرا د جميل فكرى*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hq1T_77MjpA

و 

فيديو... نصف دقيقة

*النمو الهائل لاشجار المورينجا اوليفر في مصر Dr gamil fekry*

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ntsn47Zf13g*


معلومات عن الشجرة

* تعتبر من النباتات المتساقطة الاوراق السريعة النمو فيمكن خلال شهرين من الزراعة يصل طولها إلى مترين و يصل طولها إلى ثلاثة أمتار خلال سبعة أشهر من زراعة البذرة و **خلال ثلاث سنوات يصل ارتفاعها من 7 – 15 متر **وهى ذات ساق قائمة منتشرة القمة.*


​
*الخصائص المميزة لأشجار المورينجا*


*1- هذه الاشجارتعتبر**ذات الإحتياجات المائية المحدودة جدا **حيث تجود فى المناطق التى تتساقط على الأمطار بمعدلات تتراوح من 280-380 مم /سنةو هى تعتبر نسبة المناطق الصحراوية .*
*2- يمكن زراعتها بنجاح علي جسور المصارف والمجاري المائية **وبالحدائق المنزلية** وحول المزارع كسياج .*
*3- زراعة هذه الأشجار فى الأراضى الغير خصبة يساعد في تحسين خواصهاو يجعلها أرض صالحة للزراعة.*
*4- يمكن الإستعانة بها في عده مجالات اخري مثل مكافحة النيماتودا وتغذية الحيوانات وتربية النحل الي جانب امكانية استخدام كافة معطيات الاشجار في الدواء والعلاج.*
*5-** لم تسجل اصابتها بالافات والامراض **الا اذا زرعت تحت ظروف غير مناسبة مثل الزراعة بالاماكن الغدقة او رديئة الصرف.



​ 




*عن قرب...المورينجا أوليفيرا ....بيلقبوها ب الشجرة المعجزة*
*






​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 ديسمبر 2013)

4 صور
لقطات أخري للمشروع










المعيشة ...منفتحة علي البكونة و اللاندسكيب الخارجي











الحديقة الخلفية المطلة علي العنصر المائي










الجيم...منفتح علي الخارج











اللاندسكيب ...بين العمارات و الفيلات



​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 ديسمبر 2013)

4 صور...ل2 مبني
فيلات أخري.....من ماليزيا


ما يميزها...العنصر الطولي بيها
من
الحائط الرمادي الطولي..بالعراميس
الزجاج الأسود المربعات في نهاية المبني...بتميز تغطيته البارزة
أستخدام شرائح قد تكون خشب..كعنصر طولي...وأستخدم عناصر أخري خشب في الجنب...للتشابه


الأرضي..مسطحات زجاج كبيرة مطلة علي الخضرة

أستخدم عناصر أخري...كالمربع الطوب الرمادي...و الكمرة البارزة بين الدورين...وتغطية بارزة فوق الشباك
لتشكيل الواجهة










الحائط الرمادي الطولي...مع الشرائح الخشب الطولية











مجموعة من نفس الفيلا











عناصر مشابهة ...البروز المبالغ
العناصر الطولية..أعمدة أو ستارة طولية

أنفتاح في الدور الأرضي....علي الطبيعة...بمسطحات زجاج كبيرة


بروز المدخل...وعلي عمودين...مع بروزات أخري كتغطية لجلسة أرضية
وتغطية بارزة لمسطحات الزجاج بالأرضي

يمكن الشمس بتكون قوية في الصيف هناك

حتي في بروز تغطية بعمودين في بلكونة...الدور الأول



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2013)

7 صور

مستشفي...سنغافورة
Community Hospital.... Yishun... Singapore

معماري
 Gensler ....USA

المبني خيالي...ومن أجمل التصميمات...وأرقها
ومن عناصر بسيطة...متاحة للجميع...أستطاع أن يكون بها هذا الفن الجميل

الأعمدة الدائرية الطويلة... والفراغ الذي كونه فوق الأدوار الأولي للمدخل..خيالية
بأستخدامه بلاطات أصغر

وتغطية المشروع ككل ببلاطة السطح....مغطية علي الأعمدة المتألقة بفراغ في الدور الأخير 

المشروع ككل ...يوجد الأمل للمرضي...بلونه الأبيض وفرغات وتكوينات البلاطات فوق المدخل












أوجد كتل بارزة حسب أستخدام المستشفي..
أوجد فتحات في بلاطة السطح












أستخدم النباتات المتسلقة...بجمال مع التصميم
والأعمدة الدائرية الطويلة بمديولها....تأكد أنسابية المبني












المدخل بسيط...بعد مفاجاة كتلة و فرغات المشروع

























أستخدم مدرجات...كأنتظار...وجلسة للزوار و المرضي
والأضاءة الطبيعية من مسطحات الزجاج...وفتحات أعلي بالسقف












باثيو...و طريقة أنارة الفتحات للغرف









​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2013)

صورة

الفرغات التي أوجدها فوق المدخل....أستخدمها كبلكونات مختلفة المناسيب...تخروج من الأدوار المختلفة
تغطية الأعمدة بالزرع المتسلق
أعطت خيالية أكثر للمشروع

وكأنها الرقي للجنة...غالبا المستشفي..لعلاج الشيخوخة والحالات المتأخرة لكبار السن



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2013)

المستشفي السابق الفرغات الخارجية شكلت المبني..من الخارج للداخل....
في المشروع القادم تشكيل المستشفي سيكون من الداخل....و للخارج...أي العكس​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2013)

مستشفي عام...سنغافورة
 Ng Teng Fong General Hospital 

والمعماري
studio505

أراد المصمم ...تصميم السراير بتدرج...لخصوصية كل مريض










أراد المصمم...أن يكون لكل سرير شباك بجواره











ثم بدء في تصميم الوحدة المجمعة للمرضي...أو للسراير
طبعا مع عمل ماكيت دراسي للوحدة وتشكيلها للمبني ككل













بجانب دراسة تجميع وحدتين في وحدة كبيرة واحدة











منظور داخلي للوحدة












الدور المتكرر...وتظهر فيه الوحدات المكونة للدور علي اليمين...وبطارية السلالم و المصاعد في منتصف الدور
وغرف علي اليسار ...وغرف بسرير واحد...وغرف ب 4 أسرة

في القلب..بطاريتين..للزوار...وبطارية للمرضي مع الأطباء والممرضين
وكل بطارية بها مصاعدها و سلالمها












سبب تشكيل المبني بهذا الشكل
راجع لأمداد شبابيك الأسرة ...بأشعة الشمس قدر الأستطاعة
فمعظم الغرف مطلة علي حركة الشمس

طرق أظهر الشمس...مش عارف الفرق بين الخطوط الزرقاء و الصفراء











وأتجاه الريح..مع فتحات الشبابيك في أول وأخر الوحدة..للتهوية
الأسهم الزرقاء بتوضحها

طرق أظهر دراسة البلانات












11 صورة خارجية












أرتدادت الحوائط و الشبابيك....المجاورة للأسرة






















قارن بين أحواض الزرع الواجهة ..في البلان...والمنظور
أوجدها في دور..ودور لا






















الجناح علي اليسار في البلان...أرتفاعه لحد نصف أرتفاع المبني












أشعة الشمس هناك قوية...فأوجد كاسرات شمس في الوجهة الجنوبية






















أستخدم أحواض زرع في الواجهات وأمام تدرج الحوائط



































فيديو...دقيقة واحدة

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEl2WSvhaac​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2013)

قبل التصميم...بيكون أحسن أن الواحد يعمل دراسة...أو الشعور بحالة المبني

يعني صاحب المشروع ..أيه اللي في دماغه...طلباته أيه...بيحلم بيه...اللي يتمناه من المبني....
هل في حاجة شفها و أتأثر بيها...أسمع له...وخليه يشاركك في حلم تصميم المبني....
وأنطلق معه كأنه مبني ملكك...أو كأنك بتستكشف أحلام وأماني صاحب المشروع....
ولو كان متجوز ممكن يكون لتأثير العائله علي القرار والتصميم كبير.....
حاول تسأله عايز المبني مميزمعماريا...ولأ عادي...ومستوي التكلفة مقصدش الأرقام....
لو كنت بتشتغل في مكتب أو شركه...الحديث ده حيشكل طريقة التصميم و البداية ويختصر وقتك و تعبك...
حتي ساعات كنت بسأل عايز السلم دائري ولا عادي ....عايز دبل هايت..أعمدة عالية في المدخل...
لو في دورانات في الوجهة...أسئلة أقدر أعرف تحرر وفكر و القدرة المالية للمالك...
أو تقدر تقول قياس الحد الأقصي المعماري لتقبل المالك....
أو المالك ده يقدر ينطلق معاك لحد فين....شجعه لأخرحدود أمكانيته...

وحتي لو هو عايز تصميم عادي....ممكن الواحد يحط بصمه متواضعة ومؤثرة...ويقدر الواحد يحتفظ بالتصميم من أعماله...المهم الواحد يحاول يضع أكبر قدر ممكن من الفكر و الخيال والقدرات المعمارية في كل فكرة....أذا تناقصت لظروف مش مشكلة...بس مازلت هناك بصمة متروكه​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2013)

2 صورة

برج سكني...كاليفورنيا
USA..Axis is downtown San Jos

جميل أستخدام مستويين للوجهة...أو كتلتين...من لونين مختلفين للزجاج...الأزرق و الأخضر
وختلاف أرتفاعهم في الأدور الأخيرة
وبروز أحدهما علي الأخر
وحتي ميل الزجاج الأخضر للخلف ولأعلي وتعاشقه مع الأزرق

والأرتدادت في الأدوار الأخير...وظهور الاعمدة الدائرية من داخل بوكسات الزجاج لعدة أدوار
وأنهائها بتغطية بارزة

وجميل أيضا أختراق حائط خرساني لمنتصف الوجهة...ببلاطات بلكوناته
وتفاعل وتضاد...الخرسانة والزجاج
في عناق القوي و الضعيف

هناك أختلاف في درجات لون نفس الزجاج...ربما يوجد ستائر تخينه بيضاء خلفها












تفاعل العموديين الظاهرين من قلب بوكس الزجاج...مع ظهور الأعمدة في أعلي

يقولون لبعضهم نحن من نفس العناصر....نحن من نفس العائلة... نحن المتشابهون في الطول و الرشاقة

جميل الأنحناء في واجهة الزجاج الأخضر...ووقفها عند بلكونة للكتلة الفلات..في الأسفل

 ظهور في الجانب.... كتلة خرسانة بفتحاتها...في قلب الزجاج الأزرق







جميل أن يتفاعل المعماري مع عناصر مبناه بأنسجام... لينتج و يكون جمال
عن أخر لديه نفس الامكانيات...فينتج قبح يستمر لسنوات
ويسمي أيضا معماري


​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 ديسمبر 2013)

8 صور

دعاية المشروع....درجات الأزرق والرصاصي
وأستخدم بدل حرف i...أسم المدينة أو المنطقة












تفاصيل الزجاج....والشبابيك
وبلاطات السقف













سحر العمود الطويل في الكورنر..مع أضاءات علي السقف












يتألق المبني بتصميمه ...في أي وقت وأي أضاءه 
وأي زوية رؤية












المبني علي شكل حرف L... نهايته من أعلي متشابهه
في الجنب والأمام 











من الداخل ...وأستخدام تشكيلات الخرسانة البيضاء
لتشكل الواجهات مع الزجاج
وتقف عند الأرتداد الاخير
























زاوية رائعة أخري









المعماري
C 2k Architectural





​


----------



## saad_aljuboury (28 ديسمبر 2013)

تصاميم رائعة ،،،، جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أنا معماري (28 ديسمبر 2013)

saad_aljuboury قال:


> تصاميم رائعة ،،،، جزاكم الله خيرا


بارك الله فيك...ربنا يسهل و نشوف تصاميم أحسن


----------



## أنا معماري (28 ديسمبر 2013)

المعماري
نورمان فوستر

معماري أنجليزي
مكتبه من أحسن 10 مكاتب معمارية علي مستوي العالم








ماشاء الله

رغم أنه عجوز الجسم....ألا انه يمتلك حماس شاب....وخيال طفل

ماذا جعله يضع يده هكذا بحماس و أصرار....علي مشروعه...يريد ويتخيل ما يريد من تغير
أنه حب و عشق العمارة...أنه أكتشف مع الأيام أن قلبه يميل و يحب التصميم...فوجه نفسه لينهال من التصاميم..ويفكر و يتأمل و يحلم و يتخيل
حتي يصل بفكرته وبخطوات الي العالمية

أنه أوجدها بداخله و أحس بها و غذاها علي مر السنين...ولكل مجتهد نصيب

كان ممكن نورمان فوستر...يقعد في هذا السن علي القهوة يلعب طولة...شيش جوهار..شيش يك
ويشرب شيشة تفاح مع سحلب أو يقعد يتفرج علي أفلام محمد رمضان...أوأغاني نانسي عجرم...ويستريح 

أنظر الي فريق العمل...أنهم لا يشتغلون...لا....أنهم يحبون و يعشقون العمارة.....وينهمون من رحيقها
متهيالي...لو حتي قولتهم حنأكلكم و نشربكم و نيمكم بس...مقابل تفنوا في العمارة
أفتكر حيوفقوا

ما أوقفنا هو ....أن قيل لنا باننا فاشلون ولا نستطيع...ولا نقدر...أو أحبطنا أو أحبطونا
أو تسلق علينا أخرون..أو ..أو

ولكن لقد صممنا الله ....بأمكانات تستطيع أن تهز الجبال...و تغير العالم
أذا قرات عن ما نستخدمه من عقولنا لا يتعدي علي ما أفتكر 1% أو 2% من قدراته...
قدرات رؤية...قدرات تحليل...قدرات تزوق الألوان ...قدرات تزوق الأشكال و علاقتها...قدرات الأحساس بالفراغات الداخلية و الخارجية
قدرات التفاصيل....قدرات ربط العناصر المكونة للمشروع و علاقتها مع بعض.....قدرات ربط الكتل...قدرات التخيل...أو...أو
عشرات أو مئات أوألالاف القدرات

ولأيقاظ تلك القدرات الموجودة في كل واحد فينا...بكثرة التمرين....والتدرج

زي واحد يروح الجيم....مايبدأش يشيل 100 كيلو....ولكن يبداء ب 20 كيلو...ثم 30...وبعد أسابيع 50...وكلما زاد تحمس..وحب...وعشق
وأتقن...فيدفعه ذلك للأكثر والأكثر

كذلك عند النظر لأي لقطة صورة لمشروع...كل واحد عنده قدرات معينة...وتزيد خطوه خطوه...حتي تصل لمستوي هو لم يتخيله

متقولش أجانب...أو أمكانيات ...أو ..أو
ليه
شوف زها حديد...أنثي كانت بنت عربية عراقية....ولم تقل أنا أمراة ولا أستطيع..او عربية....أو ...أو
ولكنها أجتازت عروش العمارة العالمية لتوجد لنفسها مكان بينهم

ولكن كيف لنا أن نتحرك للأحسن....في حدود معلوماتي البسيطة...وأمكانياتي المحدودة
في ظل ممكن يكون...أحباط...أو أحساس بالفشل...أو عدم فهم الأخريين لنا...أو عدم فهم لأمكانياتنا...أو عدم الثقة الكافيه بما لدينا...منا و من غيرنا
أو ألام نفسية أو جسدية بنا...أو...أوعدم وجود وظيفة....أو أشتغل في غير عملي...أو مدير لا يعرف أمكاناتي أو لايعطيني فرصة....أو...أو

هناك شيئين مهمين

بالحب

مراقبه ما تشتاق أليه النفس والقلب ....وما تحب
بأستكشاف ما ترغب فيه عمله النفس

في من يحب التصميم...وفي واحد ثاني بيحي التفاصيل....أنا أعرف واحد معيد في أسيوط...كنا بنشتغل مع بعض...مكنش بيعشق الأ التفاصيل....رغم أني بشفها غلسه 
وفي اللي بيميل للرسومات التنفيذية...وفي المناظير...وفي الماكيتات...وفي الخرسانات....وفي التشطيبات
وفي الديكور الداخلي....وفي نقد المعماري....وفي المقالات....وفي...وفي...
أسئل نفسك بتحب أيه...أو راقبها في الأعمال المختلفة...وشوف بتميل الي أيه

لو مفيش حاجة....ولا يهمك....أستمر و راقب بهدوء



الأدراك
أن نوقظ أدراكنا النائم...أو المعطل...أو...أو
أزاي

تزوق الجمال...الألون و علاقتها مع بعض
طريقة أخراج المشاريع
تفاصيل المشاريع ...وعلاقتها مع بعض....
أوقظ نظرك وتأملك في كل لقطة و كل صورة
أستخرج جمالها...ألوانها...نسبها...علاقتها

أيقظ حواسك و أدراكك....بما تحبه نفسك...بالتدريج...
أسف أني قلت كلام أكبر مني...بس الكلام ده بقوله لنفسي أيضا...لأيقاظ الحواس وللخروج والوصول للأحسن

وبأيقاظ الحواس و التدرج بالأعمال والتعلم.....سيتغير حالنا....سيتغير قدرنا...سيتغير أمالنا
سنحلق سويا في سماء العمارة...كنسور بأرتفاعات مختلفة

ولا مانع في التطلع لطيران و رفرفة أجنحة نسور العمارة...في أفق أعلي منا.... مثل
تحليق 

النسر نورمان فوستر....والنسرة زها حديد

​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 ديسمبر 2013)

9 صور

ليست نسور...أنها حمام...












هناك مباني قد أعتمد مصمميها....علي اللعب بالبلكونات..الدائرية و المنحنية....والتي تسبب فرغات زجاج بأشكال بالوجهة
ومع المعماري الأسترالي سابقا و البلكونات الموجة المعكوسة
هذا الفن و اللعب بالبلكونات

أما هذا التصميم هذة المرة

العمارة سكنية
FOZ
جمال...البلكونات الزجزاج المعكوسة أو المتبادلة

جميل حتي شعارها....اللوجو ...والكتابات












أستخدم البوكس الزجاج...بفريمات...سوداء












بلكونة الدور الأول فلات...والباقي زجزاج متبادل
وبالنسبة لحروفها...أما تبرز مرة للداخل...ومرة للخارج
عن الخط المستقيم أو عن الفلات












فواصل الشقق...أو الأستخدامات..قد تكون فواصل خشب مدهون أسود
























التشجير الأخضر...وتجانسة مع لون المبني الأبيض











جمال التدرج....وتلقائيته
أشبه بشكل الحمام في طيرانه بالصورة في الأعلي











ديناميكية الواجهة...متألقة من أي زاوية ...بحركتها












حتي أجاد أستخدام تقسيمات اللاندسكيب بالأرضي....تنسجم مع شكل المبني
وقسمها تقسيمات أشكال أربع أضلاع شبه منحرفة
وأما مزروعة نباتات...أو نجيلة...أو خرسانة علي مستوي الأرض بحوفها الخشبية







​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 ديسمبر 2013)

10 صور

شكل برزوات البلكونات....وجمال تقسيم اللاندسكيب











أستخدم الزجاج السميك..هندريل












التصميمات الديناميكية...تؤثر علي رؤية المبني...وقد تؤثر علي الساكن أيضا












المبني...والسور الأبيض حوله























تتطاير قصاصات ورق...مزجزج
حتي النهاية في الطرف جميلة





































لم يجعل البروز هنا في المنتصف...علي جنب
















​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 ديسمبر 2013)

11 صورة

البلكونة وفرغات الزجزاج من الداخل












الارضية...علي شكل ألواح خشب...قد تكون بلاطات ...مش عارف
الهاندريل الزجاج السميك












مسطحات زجاج كبيرة
شايف في الأرضي...تقسيمات المضلعة لأحواض النجيلة...بأرتفاعات ..ومائلة












الداخل منعكس من الخارج...بلون حوائطه و سقفه الأبيض
حتي تشكيل تقسيم الحوائط....متجانس













فرغات الداخل....المطلة علي الخارج












بعد الفرش...الأرض ألواح خشب 












حتي المطابخ أبيض و أسود
من أنعكاس الخارج علي الداخل...الأبيض مثل السور....والأسود مثل فرمات والزجاج الأسود












مطابخ متنوعة المساحات...جمعتها أنعكاس الخارج علي الداخل 












حتي غرفة النوم ...الأبيض والأسود ...في الديكور و الأثاث












المدخل بلونه الابيض المميز....و بلاطات الحائط..المزجزجة أيضا
كالبلكونات

خالف في الأرضية ...رخام بيجات




 









حتي الحمام...اللون الأبيض والرخام البيج مشابهه لأرضية المدخل








المشروع متجانس...منسجم...متفاءل..من الخارج..والداخل...ببساطة

مع المعماري
dEMM Architecture

​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 ديسمبر 2013)

14 صورة
منزل
Quinta SC

هو منزل..كأنه ريفي علي حديقة كبيرة












يتميز بهدوء وبساطة تصميمه الخارجي....لاحظ ألوان التشطيب
الأبيض ولون الحجر البيج وشكله

الأرضيات حجرية...أيضا بيج ...جميلة
أستخدم في القلب...وعلي الجانب...أسيجة زرع...وورد علي الجنب

























الأبيض و الحجر البيج ...أو رخام
حتي السور الخلفي...حجر












أستخدم نفس لون وشكل الحجر ...حواف أورجنك لحمام السباحة
وجزء بأنحناء...بني داكن عند كراسي حمام السباحة و الجلسة....مش عارف نوع مادة الأرضية
معتقدش خشب...عشان المياه...هي عمله زي أرضية بلكونات الزجزاج ..المشروع اللي فوق












أخترت هذا البيت لسببين...أولا عشان شكل الباثيو ده...وداخل الصالة
جميل عمل باثيو زجاج بأرتفاع الأرضي بشكل أورجنك ....مفتوح علي السماء
2 أورجنك....أورجنك للباثيو بالداخل...وأورجنك لحمام السباحة بالخارج

ثانيا...أنعكاس الخارج والداخل...وهي مفردات لعمارة المعماريين العالميين

وأنعكاس أستخدام الحجر الخشن البيج ....كجدار للصالة...ومثل الخارج حول الفتحات الشبابيك و الأبواب

حتي الأثاث...الكنبة لونها أبيض

لاحظ...بروز بأعلي الحائط...داير حول الحوائط
والأضاءة الزجاج الشفاف المتضادة مع الحجر الخشن

الجميل تخانة حواف الشكل الأورجنك البيضاء...أعلي و أسفل الباثيو












الأبيض و الحجر البيج....ولون باركية الأرضية المميز
وزجاج الباثيو المنحني السميك
وفراغ للسماء












الباثيو من أسفل وفتحو أيضا أروجنك علي حمام سباحة أو شكل عنصر مائي
بالبدروم
ولم ينسي الحوائط الحجر الخشنة معه












الباثيو و السماء
أستخدم فواصل ميتيل رفيعة بين الزجاج...بشكل طولي وحلقة بالأورجنك أعلي الباثيو الزجاج...أقرب للمربعات











الأبيض في الحوائط و السقف....والحجر البيج كجدار و حول الفتحات
جمال تضاد الأبيض الناعم والحجر الخشن 

وباركية الأرضية

بساطة و جمال

الأثاث ألوانه....مستوحاه من التشطيبات...أبيض و بيج












وأيضا الكوردور....الأبيض و البيج الحجر...وعمل تجويفات ..وفتحات ديكور بالممر 

الأضاءات مثل الصالة...زجاج شفاف...متضاد مع الحجر الخشن












وكذلك غرف النوم

شايف عمل شكل ديكور تحت جلسة الشباك...كأنها رفيين من الأجناب
كرر الشكل ده تحت شابيك الكوردور الممر السابق
فيها غموض كانها متحف...وخصوصا في الكوريدور













والحمامات...أكتفي بالأبيض و الرخام الأبيض
والأرضية الباركية الخشب
وزجاج معتم أبيض للشاور












بساطة ريفية في الخارج....منعكس بعناصره بفخامة بالداخل

وفسقية نافورة دائرية تحت أشجار المدخل



 





مع مكتب
dEMM Architecture

الهندسة المعمارية إيمانويل سيلفا فرنانديز
​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 ديسمبر 2013)

15 صور .... بلان وقطاع

مكتبه جامعة كرانفيلد...أنجلترا
*Cranfield University Library  Cranfield, UK


رغم ان المبني يعتبر ميتل...steel....ولا أميل الي هذة المباني
لكن المبني فيه تفاصيل...وعناصر كثيرة...وأنسجام عناصره مع بعضها....

مع المعماري نورمان فوستر

قسم المكتبة الجامعية...الي 4 بواكي... ووضع لها سقف قبوات *vaulted*














وشبكة مديول للأعمدة الدائرية 5 رأسي...و 5 أفقي..مربع
وجعل الأعمدة في الواجهة الامامية و الجانبيتين خارج المبني كبواكي
*
وضع سلمين للمبني للهروب....وسلم مفتوح في أمام المدخل
ومصعد صغير

وقسم علي اليسار مجموعة من أرفف الكتب




*






في أعلي البواكي الجانبيتين...أستخدم كاسرات شمس....وحيظهر تأثيرها من الداخل في الصور القادمة

وضع عمودين رفيعين...لتثبيت الشرائح أو الكاسرات....بين العمودين الخرسانة الأسطوانيتين












فتح فراغ في قلب المبني...وأستخدم سلم مفتوح للوصول للدور الاول أو البدروم

أستخدم أضاءه خلف ألواح طويلة .. قد تكون ألواح زجاج نصف معتم..أحتمال حتي لا تعطي أضاءة مباشرة قوية
ووحدات أضاءة ساطعة قوية 












تشابه بعض عناصر المشروع...لو نظرت لفيرمات الشبابيك ...فتتشابهة مع شكل تصميم فريم الأرفف....وحتي مع شكل دروة سور الدور
في شكل التقسيم...ونسبه..وأن كان هناك أختلاف بين مادة فريم السور الأستيل
وفريم الأرفف الأستيل...وفريم الشباك الألومنيوم












وضع طاولات للقراءة والأطلاع....بطول الواجهات الجانبية...قد تكون أستيل و صاج....أو حتي بلاستيك
ولكن ما يميزها طريقة تصميمها بجوار الشباك...والأستفادة من كاسرات الشمس بأعلي البواكي الخارجية
لتوفير جو هادئ و جميل و مريح....للقارئ

وأن كان لم يعجبني صغر المسافة نوعا ما بين كرسي الجالس و الرفوف من وراءه...كممر












أستخدم شئ مثل الشوكة....أعلي العمود الخرسانة الدائري....لحمل الكمر الأستيل
ويحوي فواصل الكمر الخرسانة












كعاده المصمم...تشابه الاعمدة وتفصيلها....في الداخل و الخارج
وأنفتاح الداخل مع الخارج













أستخدم السراميك في تشطيب البدروم...أيضا علي شكل مستطيلات

أستخدم مادة أعتقد انها زجاج سميك مصنفر ...فوق الألواح أو بلاطات المكونة لدرجات السلم
وقد يكون لها أضاءه من تحتها مساءا

الأضاءة بين صفوف أرفف الكتب...قد تكون غير كافية












شكل فريم الأرفف...المشابهة لتصميم دروة سور الدور
ونسبها فرغاتها مشبهة لنسب الزجاج في الخلف...وأن كان scale أكبر

واضح شكل فريمات الأرفف












شرائح كاسرات الشمس علي الجانبين بين الاعمدة...في الأعلي
أستخدم في الوجهو أيضا شرائح ..أو sheets مضلعة...بمسافات أصغر ..تشكيل للواجهة...وتتماشي مع التصميم
فرمات زجاج الواجهة...مقسم الي مستطيلات...طولية و عرضية

جعل vaulted تغطي الجدار الخلف للمبني و تبرز...بشكل أجمل













أعتقد أختار شكل المبني وتصميمه...وتتماشي مع باقي المباني القديمة وأشكالها وطريقة تصميمها المختلفة












* barrel-vaulted.... شكل التغطيات...مش عارف أية سبب وضع هذا الخيط الأستيل الرفيع بينها...*
بلاطات الدور وباقي الاعمدة تظهر خلف زجاج الواجهة

بروز ال*vaulted عن الاعمدة الأسطوانية 
*











شكل الأضاءة الساطعة الشديدة...وسبب وضع ألواح قد تكون من الزجاج نصف معتم...لتشتيتها
وضع فتحات في **السقف...الباكية الثانية...لتأكيد مدخل المكتبة**

حلو شكل لون تشطيب البدروم في الواجهة ...مع أضاءته الخافته...ليلا













أرضيات مربعة رخام....أستخدم مواد قوية تتحمل عامل الزمن
و الأستخدام العام بالجامعة

شكل زجاج ألواح السلم السميك....وأوجد في أطرافة خطوط بروزات...تخشين لأحتكاك قدم المستخدم لها



*








القطاع...

وضع الأشخاص ليوضح أستخدامات الفرغات ومسافاتها...بين مستخدم أرفف الكتب
والجلاس للأطلاع أمام الشابيك...والمسافات بين الأرفف...ونسب الشخص بالنسبة
للبواكي في جنب المبني
وقطع في قاعة محاضرات أو قاعة عرض في البدروم







​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 ديسمبر 2013)

المشروع منسجم...متجانس...بتفاصيله وعناصر تصميمه
 ​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 ديسمبر 2013)

7 صور
جامعة FUE مصر

مبني الادارة 

جمال...أستخدام أستيل تراثي قديم....مع مودرن
القديم...والمودرن

أسطواني الشكل
ميز الحوائط تراثية القديمة...بالحجر
تضاد بجمال مع
الأستيل المودرن بزجاج الأزرق...وأعمدته وكمره الضخمة الأستيل

البوابة بأعمدتها وتفاصيلها وكورنيشة كمرتها..تشبه الطراز الفرعوني بميل كورنيشتها للأمام
جميلة وتلفت النظر












الطراز القديم ..قد يكون من العمارة الرومانية...مش متأكد

عراميس القديم...تتماشي مع عراميس أو أستربس ألوان المودرن...الرصاصي الفاتح و الغامق

جميل اللون الأزرق خلف الجدار الحجري

في الطرف جنب المدخل..ما بين الجدار القديم...والزجاج...ملئها ببوكس زجاج وحائط فلات بطرف منحني ..وأنهاه بعمود أسطواني فضي
























جدارين قديمين بحجرهم...وأستخدم تكرار وحدات الفتحات..بأكتافها...وجلستها..والكورنيشة
ثم فأجاء بتغيير الفتحات لمستطيله بدل من النهاية النصف دائرية
في الأرضي و أخر دور

وفاجاء بميل في نهاية الحائط...وطبعا بفتحة أرش عالية لدورين
وفتحة أكبرعند المدخل...
ووراء الحائطين القديم....المبني عادي بفتحاته المستطيلة وعراميسه و لونه البيج












الواجهة الأخري
القديم بعناصر وحداته المتكررة و مفاجاته...ما بين جدار أمامي...وجزء من المبني...وبوابه
والمودرن بلونه الأبيض وبساطه فتحاته













تكرار وحداته في مبني أخر....وأستخدام الفتحات مصمته...أو ورائها زجاج..
وفتحات مربعة و دائرية...مصمته وورائها زجاج
ومفأجات بالواجهة

مع البوابة الضخمة بأعمدتها الأربعة و الكورنيشة بأنحناءتها
والجميل مسطح زجاج ضخم بطول المبني بالخلف












القدبم الأسطوني...و القديم الفلات ...و المصمت المودرن بألوان بسقفه الموجة...حتي البوكس الزجاج أستخدم أستربس بلون زجاج أغمق
وتشكيلات بكتل الواجهة..ما بين أسطواني...وكرنر فلات ..وكرنر مائل بزوية....وأختلاف موادها...وألوانها

ولكنه أحتفظ بفكرته القديم و المودرن
وجمال التضاد





​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 ديسمبر 2013)

مبني الجامعة السابق بيفكرني بتصميمات...متشابهه في حاجات و مختلفة هنا
فالعمارة تؤثر وتتأثر


المبني الحجري قديم..والبوكس الزجاج مودرن












تكرار القديم...ووراءه المبني الزجاجي المودرن



 




المبنيين السابقين ...فيهم تمييز في التصميم...ورقي التكرار والتجانس ... 

ولكن يميز تصميم مبني الجامعة بأنه أكثر جراءه...وتحرر....ودندشة أحنا بنحبها في المباني
وقد أتقن المعماري تصميمه
و تقدر تقول في مصر...نحن عندنا كوكتيل من الحضارات...الفرعونية..الرومانية و القبطية..والأسلامية بأنواعها...و بالتأكيد المودرن
أو لا يوجد حضارة الأن...فنتشعبط في الحضارات الأخري

زي مثلا شفت وحدة من العمارة الأسلامية...الأيوبية ..أو الفاطمية...أو العباسية...أنا معرفش الفرق ما بينهم كتير
لاكن ما كانش ولا عمارة فيهم بتأخذ من الفرعوني مثلا
لأنها حضارة قوية قائمة بذاتها....بتفصيلها...وأنطلاقها




عموما....في مبني الجامعة السابق....لا يمنع ان العمارة تعبر عن أحاسيس الناس في مبني رائع جميل واحد

​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 ديسمبر 2013)

9 صور

مبني مكاتب...أيرلندا
The Soloist, Belfast

والمكتب المعماري
niel storp

التكلفة 17 مليون يورو

المبني علي ناصية...ويتميز بأعمدة الطويلة الرفيعة...وسقفه البارز ...ويوجد شرائح أفقية
بانوهات أمام بعض الكتل المثلثة المائلة بزوايا غالبا 30 , 60 عن الواجهة












جميل الفراغ الجيب علي ناصية المشروع ....للداخل
الأعمدة المسلوبة الشكل ....من أعلاها وأسفلها

وجميل بروز المثلثين البوكس الزجاج عند الناصية...وأمامها الشرائح علي لون خشبي 
ضلعين المثلثين كأنهم مماس للناصية 

وبتدرج في المستويات الواجهة ...أي الخشب مش علي نفس المستوي
جنب بارز عن الأخر












شكل الشرائح متزاحمة أمام الكمرة و البلاطة.... وعددها أقل أمام الشبابيك....للرؤية

وعمل فرق أرتفاعات بين الأعمدة و سقفها في الجانبين...فالمكاتب علي اليمين مرتفعة ...عن الجيب والناحية اليسار












السقف فلات...ومنحني لأعلي عند اطرافه...والسقف يسقط قليلا في الداخل
وأظهر فتحات حول نهاية تلاقي الاعمدة مع السقف 

الأدوار العليا بارزة عن الدور الأرضي للمبني












رائع ...شكل الحواف المنحنية بالسقفين عند جيب المبني
ولتقف علي مستوي حوائط الجيب

وأستخدم ألواح ألوان عرضية بالجيب والمبني

درجات أخضر و أصفر...لزيادة بهجة للمبني












قسم السقف الي خطوط غاطسة ...الي مستطيلات ...كبيرة..وتقسيمات أصغر
وزاد التقسيمات في السقف الساقط
كتشكيلات بالسقف
الفضي المعدني












عمل أرتداد قليل في أخر الشبابيك قبل السقف

ووضع بها أضاءات spots علي السقف
ليظهره ليلا

قسم البوكس الزجاج للمبني...للونين من الأزرق...الداكن منه أمام الكمرة و البلاطة
وأستخدم فريمات الأسود للشبابيك

اللقطة توضح..تثبيت الشرائح علي شكل او اللون الخشبي...بفرمات ميتل ....بينها وبين البلاطة ...خلف بوكس المبني












رشاقة وجمال....العمود الفضي المعدني الأسطواني المسلوب ونهاية السقف الفضي الداكن
مع الشرائح بالواجهة
بلون الخشب

وعلاقة شكله ونسبه....مع لون السماء












تضاد الزجاج الناعم المنعكس....مع الأعمدة الفضي المتيل...والسقف الميتل الفضي الداكن

تقسيمات فرمات الزجاج...قد تكون 3 عرضي...بين زجاج البلاطتين الأزرق الغامق .... وقد تكون رمادي غامق في الصف فوق زجاج البلاطة بطول المبني








جمال المبني

الاعمدة الأسطوانية الطويلة الرشيقة المسلوبة النهايات....والسقف المستويين البارز وبه تقسيمات
ولونين الزجاج الأزرق...الفاتح والداكن عند البلاطة
والأرتداد أعلي المبني..والأرتداد فوق الأرضي
وجيب البوكس الزجاج للداخل
وشرائح علي لون الخشب..بتقسيماتين....مزدحمة وأقل
والبروزات المثلثة بزوايا 30 60 بوكسات زجاج
طبعا كل بنسبه...وأرتفاعه...وعلاقته بالعناصر الأخري


​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 ديسمبر 2013)

لاحظ شرائح أمام المثلثات اللي علي اليمين ...3 بانوهات....وتنتهي 2 منها بجوار العمود
واللي علي اليسار 3 بانوهات...2 جنب العمود...والأول العمود أمامها
مش مشكلة

كل الشرائح موازية لبطن جيب المبني وعمودية علي جانبيي الجيب ...(معني جيب .... فراغ المبني للداخل..غاطس للداخل)



 




المدخل داخل الجيب...أستخدام أولن مبهجة في الأرضل..بين الأصفر والاخضر


مبني جميل ...لمصمم سعد بمبناه وأسعد من يمر عليه


*المعماري النرويجي ...نيلز تورب 

Niels Torp*





قد فاز بالمبني في مسابقة... كانت مع مكاتب أخري

​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 ديسمبر 2013)

معلش أعذرني...ساعات بعمل أخطاء أملاء من سرعة الكتابة..أو كثرة التركيز علي الصورة و الموضوع والكلام.....
مع أني بعدل وضبط في الكلام مرة و مرتين....ومرات بنشغل بيكون فات وقت التعديل...
لأنه فقط ساعة ونصف او ساعتين
وبرضه في أخطاء..لعدم علمي بها...أو جهلي بها​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 ديسمبر 2013)

7 صور

العمارة...فن تشكيل الكتل

وضعته...كترفيه معماري...وأستحسان لفن تشكيل الكتل

مجمع سكني
ساحة كروير.. Krّyer

 الميناء الداخلي في وسط كوبنهاغن



































الكتل في تشكيلات...وألوان مختلفة... كأنها أحجار كريمة













































أنيميشن...فيديو يتيوب... نصف دقيقة

ومفاجأة الكتل علي الماء...بعد المباني الأخري

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuGEBXW7hdk



أنيميشن...فيديو يتيوب... ربع دقيقة

لكتل المشروع

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sg3myagJ28

المشروع فائز في مسابقة....تعرض المشروع لعدة مفاجأت وكان مهدد بالتوقف..لأعتراض بعض السكان عليه وخصوصا الأرتفاعات...ولكن عندما جاء مجلس مدينة جديد قرروا دعم مشروع أجريت...ثم حدثت مشاكل أخري...وتكلم الأعلام الهولندي كثيرا علي المشروع ودعمه
واعتبره الكثيرين هناك .... أنه من المشاريع السكنية عالية الجودة في العالم


المعماري الهولندي
إريك فان أجريت 






​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 ديسمبر 2013)

3 صور
مبني ...ماليزيا

جمال ...أختلاف العناصر والأشكال..والكتل ...والتغطيات..والألوان...كل في مبني واحد..وتوافقها

المبني مستطيل الشكل...وأستخدم المصمم عناصر كثيرة في الواجهات...ولكنها متوافقة

فقسم المبني المستطيل...سميتري..( يمينه متشابه مع يساره)
الأولي ثلاث أجزاء المنتصف...و الثانية كتل علي جانبيه للمدخل وغالبا السلم...و الثالثة كتل الأطراف
الأولي...عمل مظلات فوق الشبابيك....وثبتها بأعمدة رفيعة ستيل في الحائط من أسفل...ومن أعلي السقف..أستخدم الأبيض والبيج

والثانية...علي جانبي المنتصف..بكتل الزجاج وفريماته الأسود..وميزها ببرزوها المائل للخارج وللأعلي
وبروز من أعلي بالكتلتين وغطاهم بسقف منحني مائل
وعمل تشكيل بانوهات و اعمدة..أعلي الحائط تحت السقف المائل

والثالثة..علي الأطراف ...بكتلتين بارزتين للخارج...الكتلة الأبيض من الجنب..والكتلة البيج من الأمام و الخلف
أما باقي الحوائط فوضع أعلها فتحات زجاج بقريماته البيضاء ....جميل ...حتي
السقف المائل علي الجانبين












أستخدم عدة عناصر و كتل...مختلفة...بموادها..وأشكالها...وألوانها
ولكنها متوافقة الشكل












سميترية الشكل...وتوافق بين المبني و ألوان و أسقف البماني المجاورة
مش عارف...أذا كان لنفس المصمم او لا



 





مميز...أن يكون هناك مبني يحمل كل هذة التفاصيل المختلفة....ويتوافق أجزاءه


​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 يناير 2014)

13 صور


متحف الفن الأسلامي
قطر

وكان قد عهد للمصمم أي إم باي الحائز جائرة بريتزكر بتصميم المتحف الذي استلهم تصميمه 
من تصميم السبيل أو نافورة الوضوء التي أنشئت خلال القرن الثالث عشر
في مسجد أحمد ابن طولون في القاهرة 
الذي يعود تاريخه إلى القرن التاسع الميلادي.​​​​

































سبيل مسجد أحمد بن طولون بقاهرة - مصر .... الذي أستلهم المصمم الصيني مبناه منه





















جميل أن تخرج مظلة مثمنه...مثبته علي عمود خارج من الجدار...جديدة























العمودين امام المبني علي البحر...ويخرج منهما عمودين أستيل و مظلتين دائريتين...
جايز تأثر المعماري الصيني...بتراث بلاده



































المبني بلاطات او حجر أبيض
والفتحات ميزها باللون الرصاصي ...والأباليق الرصاصي
والهندرل الرصاصي



 








لا أجد كثير من التشابه بين المتحف وسبيل أحمد بن طولون...ألا تدرج الكتل أو أرتدادات...وشكل الشباك












والمتحف الأسلامي من أعلي مربع فوق مربع بزاوية 45
مكون تقاطعهما مثمن
ثم تدرج الكتل لأسفل

مكونة كتل مستطيلات علي قاعدة أقرب لشكل المثمن

عمل ساحتين مفتوحتين...مربعة و مستطيلة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 يناير 2014)

8 صور

كتلة المتحف جزيرة مستطيلة ...ضلعها الأطول موازي للضلع الأطول لكورنيش البحر
الذي له ضلع أخر أصغر منكسر...فأخرج المصمم بروز كتلة الأباليق من كتلة المستطيل
للتوازي معها و ربطهما بكوبري مدخل المشروع
الكوبري أيضا خارج من كتلة لاندسكيب مربعة علي الشاطئ
وأكد المربعات....بثلاث مربعات أخري في تشطيب أرضية الكوبري

مع كوبري أخر رفيع يربط بين أسطوانة اللاند سكيب و الطرف الأخر لكتلة المستطيل

حل الموديول علي زاويتين



 








أحدي نوافير المطلة علي الموقع...وخروج الماء من داخل القوارير الفخار...أو زير الماء












أستخدم السلالم الدائرية والصعود من الجانبيين
وسجادة بها رسومات الأشكال الأسلامية رخام بالأرضية
وكذلك النجفة الدائرية ....الشبية بنجفة قلعة محمد علي

بلاطات كوريدور الأدوار...وفي بطنها أشكال دائرية غاطسة وخطوط تقسمها و أضاءات خفتها أربعة في التقاطعات
وسور دروة الدور زجاج...ليكشف تفاصيل المبني من خلاله



 




















جميل ...شكل تقسيم السقف الطريقة الخطوط و الدوائر الغاطسة بأجزاء من كرة...أو كأنها مصمتها
وحتي الأضاءات الأربعة في التقاطعات رائعة

يمكن أستخدام أشكال قريبة منها في مشروعات أخري....أو حتي اخذ الفكرة علي أشكال أخري مربعات بدل الدوائر...أو مثلثات

والسلم رائع من أعلي..وحتي من أسفل كالبيانو

أضاءه طبيعية رائعة لفراغ البهو....من كتلة الزجاج البارزة في الخارج

ووضع أضاءات داخل الكوردور الجانبية من الأرض لأضفاء جو المتاحف والأماكن الأثرية

وعمودين يحملان بسطة السلمين الدائريين
وقسم سقف البلاطة بمثلثات غاطسة












جمال الكتلة الزجاجية البارزة للخارج...علي شكل baywindow
وجمال الحوائط المصمت الرخام في الأجناب...و void فراغ الزجاج
وأستمر في أشكاله الدائرية في السقف بخطوطها و أضاءتها



 








الأرضية نافورة...بالشكل الفن الأسلامي لمثمن...ومربعات..أو النجمة الأسلامي ....
بمربعي أحدهما مائل 45 المتقاطعين 











وأستخدام نفس السقف بدائراته و خطوطه و أضاءته بالكوردور الخارجي
وأنعكاس الداخل المقفول...مع الخارج المغطي المكشوف بفتحات 



​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 يناير 2014)

4 صور و قطاع

قطاع المبني

ويمر بالساحتين المربعة و المستطيلة
وبقطع المبني...وشكل قبة المنتصف و البهو...وصالات المتحف...ودوائر السقف الغاطسة












دوائر السقف الغاطسة...والنجفة الدائرية
وشكل القبة الرائع أعطي غموض لنهاية المبني

أبتداءت مثمن من أسفل...ثم قسمها الي 16 مع بروز من أمام حواف المثمن
ثم تبادل البروز للداخل من حواف 16












النافورة الخارجية مثمن أدي الي مربع...فكتلة قريبة للمكعب
بأعمدته و قضبان فريماته و وضع شبك حديد فيما بينها













الاعمدة و الأرش....مميزة بلونها الرصاصي بالمشروع...بمادة رخامها
وجديد دوران طرف الأرش مع تلاقي العمود

ثم عمل فراغ بكرنر العمود و الأرش

ووضع مقعد من مادته وثبته من المنتصف























أحدي القاعات من الداخل ...أستند محمل علي ثلاث أعمدة ستيل...مغطي بزجاج سميك للسقف الساقط...
وأضاءت خافته من داخله
مع عمل أستريبس غاطس بالسقف لأضفاء غموض للمكان
و spots أضاءه كأنها تتلألأ

مع غموض اللون البني الخشبي لبعض الجدران..وصفاء الأبيض













المصمم المعماري الأمريكي الصيني
صمم عدد من المتاحف في العالم

أي.أم.بي
I. M. Pei



​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 يناير 2014)

4 صور

نرجع تاني من مشاريع عالمية بتألق بساطتها المركبة... لمشاريع محلية

مشروع سكني 
هايد بارك...القاهرة الجديدة

جمال ...مستويات الوجهة

عمل حوالي خمس مستويات للوجهة...كل مستوي بلون وشكل مختلف
مستوي الأول الأبيض بشبابيك...و دروة شرائح أفقية أمامها
فمستوي البوكسين الزجاج البارز عنها..بفريم رخام رصاصي بفتحاتها
فمستوي الرخام البيج بشبابيكها ونفس شكل الدروة
ثم مستوي الفريم الأبيض بأعمدته و كمرة
ثم المستوي الأخير الرخام البيج بفتحاته ونفس شكل الدروة وبعرض اكبر

وبين تلك المستويات أوجد مستوي أخر فريم عرضي بطول الواجهة...كمفاجأة بالواجهة

عموما المستويات بتقل أرتفاعها دور أو دورين...كلما برزت
وفوق كل مستوي وضع بلكونات

حسيت أن المستويات كتيرة شوية ..خصوصا الفريم الابيض
والدور المرتد الاخير...عناصره غير مؤكده
عموما المبني تصميمه رائع





وكرر نفس المستويات ...بتصمم اخر بالموقع

مستوي المصمت الأبيض
مستوي الثلاث بوكسات الزجاج
ومستوي الفريم المصمت الرخام البيج الضخم
والمستوي الرخام الأسود

وبين تلك المستويات...قطع المبني بمستوي بطول المبني أبيض

نهايات المبني هنا أجمل...وأن كان تنوع المستويات والأشكال في المبني الثاني أحسن






أربع عمارات في المنتصف...والموقع مقسم لجزئين ...كل جزء موازي للشوارع المطل عليها

وطريقة الأظهار ...بتلوين جزء المشروع ...وترك باقي الموقع 

​


واضح مستويات العمارة في اللقطة دي....وعلاقتها مع بعض

واللاند سكيب




​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 يناير 2014)

جمال ...المثمن و النجمة الأسلامية

لاحظ خطوط شكل المثمن
داخله
النجمة الاسلامية
هي مربعين أحدهما مائل 45
لو 
وضعنا نجمة أسلامية اصغر
علي بعد ضلع النجمة
تعطي
8 مربعات
8 أشكال قريبة من المثلث بأربع أضلع

بين المثمن الاول و النجمة الاولي..8 علي شكل معين



 



من أشكال الفن الأسلامي

​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 يناير 2014)

​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 يناير 2014)

4 صور

عمارة سكنية...أسمها Cairo..ولكن في أمريكا

جمال..مبني يحمل طابع تراثي

بروز كتلتين في الجنب...واحدة أعرض في النصف تنقسم في الادور العليا الي كتلتين 2 baywindow
وما بينهم حائط به ثلاث شبابيك ما بين مستطيل و مستطيل بأرش نصف دائري

أستخدم الحجر في الأدوار الثلاثة الأولي ...وأستخدم لون البيج في الأعلي

أخرج بلكونات أو بروز لها تفاصيل...مرة فوق الحجر...ومرة في الأدوار العلوية...مفاجأة

أستخدم فوق الكتلة الحجر...دروة بلكونة من نفس دروة السطح البني بتفاصيلها
بروز كبير في دروة السطح..وأستخدم تفاصيل في الدروة










جميل أستخدام البلكونات ذات العمودين...دورين فوق الحجر...وأخر دور.. حيث العوده فوق كتلتين bay-window

العمودين لهم تاج مربع...وكرر تلك الأعمدة أمام الشبابيك فوق المدخل بعدد أكبر











الكتلة الحجر في منتصف الأدوار الاولي
عمل دورانات بها شبابيك علي الجانبين
جعلت المبني يتأرجح بين التراث و المودرن

أستخدم فواصل بيضاء بين اللون البيج مع أرتفاع جلسة الشباك











جميل أستخدام كتل مريعة كرنر للمبني..وخصص لها شخصية بروز دروة السطح...للتأكيد
وحتي البلكونات أكدتها..كانها برج من أسفل الي أعلي

أستخدم لون اغمق في الواجهتين الجانبيتين









المدخل بأرشه النصف دائري الضخم وكورنيشته الرفيعه علي مسافة لتضخيم عرض الأرش..أو خدعة تضخيم الأرش
محمل علي 4 أعمدة

أستخدم تشكيلات قد تكون جبسية في الأجناب
تتبع شكلها في أول صورة....تبدء مع قاعدة 4 أعمدة من نهاية الدورانات الحجر...ثم لأعلي حول المدخل و الشابيك
وتقفل أعلي الشكل...وأكدها ببروز به تفاصيل

قد يكون هذا طراز هندي
وبعض من تراث اليمن...أحتمال

وThe Cairo



​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 يناير 2014)

مبني أخر سابق هنا....لمتحف بفلوريدا
كان به الكورنيشة علي مسافة...لتعريض وتضخيم الأرش الدائري



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يناير 2014)

7 صور

مشروع سكني...القاهرة الجديدة

مبني رائع...بسقفه الرفيع بمعظم طول المبني
وبلاطات بلكوناته الأفقية الطويلة
وقطعها الكتلة الحجر الأسود بفتحاتها الكورنر الزجاج وبروز فريمها الأبيض
الذي يتفاعل مع الكتلة السوداء وشريحة السقف...وشريط كتلة الأرضي الأفقية

وشريحة السقف تغطي كتلة البوكس الزجاج والكتلة السوداء

حتي الواجهة الجانبية جعلها فقط حائط مصمت أبيض ....بفتحاته....لتنهي البوكس الزجاج من الجنب






















حتي البوكس الزجاج..به كتلتين بارزة عنه..لتخدم الوظيفة من الداخل
وتقف قبل النهاية ...السقف
مثل كتلة الزجاج الاخري

أفقية فريمات حول الشبابيك الأفقية
تضاد الفريمات الأخري الرأسية بالأرضي

هناك سحر في البروزات الكبيرة للسقف ...وخصوصا فوق كتل الزجاج
فكرني بسحر بلاطة سقف مستشفي اللي بسنغافورة مع اعمدتها...أضغط هنا












بوكسين زجاج أحدهما يصل للسقف...والأخر قبله
وحوائط رأسية حجر أسود بطول المبني

وأستخدام 3 حرف U أبيض بارزة عن المبني
2 U عرضي معكوس كدروة سور البلكونة...وأخري رأسية تلتحم مع السقف












أستخدم السقف كرووف جاردن











حسن تصميم الواجهة...بالحوائط الحجر الأسود الطولية...والزجاج..وفريمات الأبيض 
وجدار الحائط الجانبي...والأرتداد بحائط زجاج يعلوه سقف بارز












أستخدم الحوائط الحجر الأسود أيضا في تجاري المشروع
عبارة عن كتل مستطيلة عريضة
حملها علي عمودين..ببلاطة
تشكيل بالواجهة...وتجانس مع السكني كمشروع....وتحمل أيضا الأسم التجاري

وأن كانت الكتل تبدو اكبر من نسب الأعمدة التي تحملها



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يناير 2014)

اللقطة دي من منظور أوبرا دبي..لزها حديد

شكلها من هنا كأنها رأس رجل بلحية و شارب ....و أمرأة ...بغطاء الرأس



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يناير 2014)

6 صور 

مشروع سكني ..مصر

*Barwa New Cairo, Egypt*

والمعماري 
جورج بتكوسكي
*George Petkoski*

Grosse Pointe Shores, MI, US

تخطيط المشروع

هو طبعا المخطط شكله ضخم وخصوصا لي لأني مشتغلتش تخطيط ...عموما مناظير العمارت و الفيلات بعد المرور علي تخطيط المنطقة

قسم المشروع الي zones من الخارج للداخل...zone الأول تقريبا موازي للشوارع الخارجية وعلي بعد قد يكون 150أو 200متر.....ووضع فيه كل العمارات السكنية عالية و متوسطة الأرتفاع

وخصص الكورنر الأعلي علي يمين المشروع....بعروض أكبر....ممكن خدمات و تجاري

ثم شوارع أتجاهين حول ال zone الأول ....فالzone الثاني ويبدو انه خصصه كلاندسكيب للمشروع من حدائق ونوافير و ملاعب...ترفيهي

ثم شوارع حوله ثم الzone الثالث في المنتصف وقسمه الي مجموعات الفيلات



 







منطقة الكورنر ....قد تكون منطقة خدمات و تجاري











منظور يوضح ...zone الأول به العمارات السكنية ثم شوارع أتجاهين.....ثم الzone الثاني ووضع اللاندسكيب والملاعب وعناصر مائية....وعلي حدود شوارعه مع ال zone الثالث...وضع علي الجانبين شكل مستطيلات
لمباني بأرتفاع أقل....قد يكون دوبلكسات ملتصقة....فوربلكسات...6بلكسات

لو ذهبت للمنظور الاول...حتلاقي هذا الجزء في أعلي اليسار



​ 








سيسكن هذة المنطقة.....200.000 شخص...في مساحة 6 مليون متر مربع

2400 فيلا سكنية....38.000 شقة...في عمارت من 4 الي 8 أدوار
4 فنادق...مستشفي 320 سرير
3 مدارس لغات...بالأضافة للخدمات


المنطقة الترفيهية بال zone الثاني
وبها نوافير....علي شكل شلالات...وساحة نوافير












الملاعب بمنطقة اللاندسكيب...ملاعب 6 تنس...ملعب كرة قدم 
ويظهر ساحة النوافير ووضعها علي احدي الشوارع الرئيسية الداخلية
عنصر جمالي لراكبي السيارات

تدرج أرتفاعات الدوبليكسات...فالعمارات ال4 أدوار فالعمارات العالية 8 أدوار
تدرج مميز .... كرؤية من قلب المشروع












موقع عام..لتخطيط شوارع المنطقة
منطقة العمارات السكنية....الشوارع تفتح من الداخل ...مدخل شارعين او 3 أو 4 
علي حسب مساحة المنطقة

مقياس الرسم في أسفل اليمين...بطول كيلو...ألف متر...يساعد علي تخيل العروض
فعرض منطقة العمارات...قد تكون 200 أو 250


 

طول شرطه الأسكيل...1000 متر....لو أعتبرنا عرض المشروع...شرطه و نصف
يعني 1500 متر
لو قسمنا 6مليون متر مربع (مساحة المشروع) علي 1500 متر 
فطول المشروع 4000 متر

​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يناير 2014)

المشروع من ناحية تخطيطه...به مجهود مبذول..وقد يكون جيد...فكل الأعمال التي عرضت هنا فهي ما بين الأجادة و التمييز...
أو حتي الأبتكار ...ولا أريد أن اقلل من جهد مبذول من أحد...أو أنتقد للهدم...
ولكن غرضي نقد تعلم منهم ...ونقد تحليل...ونقد أستفادة و فهم...
وأذا لم تكون الاعمال بها أجاده لما أتعبت نفسي للتعلم منها...أو حتي وضعها هنا لي و للجميع

كنقد تحليل من معماري...مش مخطط...أري أن هناك جهد جيد....ولكن عن التمييز.... 
لم أري ساحات لها تشكيل محدد ومصمم ...أو أبتكار
أو تدخلات الممرات مع العناصر المائية مع الخضرة بتشكيلات ما...دائرية او أليبس ..أو تداخل مابينهما...
أو لاند مارك عالي يلتف حوله المشروع...
لم أري أنسيابية الأشكال الأورجنك التي تعطي مزيد من التلقائية و مفاجأت للسائق....وللماشي...وللساكن..
وأن كان بعض منها موجود بالمشروع....
لم أري تدرج لمستويات في الأرض...أو كباري...أو أسوار تفصل مستويين او درجات سلالم...
أو أستخدام أعمدة برجولات خرسانة...

وان كان اجاد في تدرج المباني من القلب الي الخارج..للأعلي
وساحة النوافير وتدرج مستويين للجلوس حولها....وال3 zones للمنطقة...كل ده كويس
مشروع مساحته صغيرة كمثال...أضغط هنا مشروع ميراج أسفل هذا اللينك.....​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 يناير 2014)

قبل ان أضع نماذج العمارات و الفيلات...حأضع بعض نماذج تخطيط أخري


المركزية بأبراج ..وعناصر التخطيط تتفاعل معها...بالأطلالة علي شريط العنصر المائي والترفيهي في منتصف المشروع

المشروع ده مميز...وخيالي..وأفتكر تحقق فيه حاجات كثيرة...مركزية الأبراج...حسن التخطيط...مفاجأة ولتفاف السكان حول العنصر المائي..بجواره
الترفيهي تجمعوا في مكان واحد مميز ومتألق
عمل شارع شريط بعرض المشروع والأبراج علي الجانبين..بتدرج أرتفاعاتها

في القلب ..حلها دائري من جهه..ومن جهه الأخري للنهر حلول موازية كأنها مستطيلات
حرية وسرعة التنقل بين أطراف المشروع...بشبكة الطرق الداخلية و الممرات...وخصوصا الدائري وأشعاعتها...والمستطيلات من الجهه الأخري التي تتفاعل معه

كسر الدائري والمستطيلي من أمامه...بحلول علي ميول 45... في الأركان الأربعة للمشروع
العنصر المائي بطول المشروع...ويتخلله شارع أوأكثر ككوبري ..و عدة كباري مشاة
مميز ورائع....

بالبحث عن لقطات أخري للمشروع ده..لقيته مستوي أخر فهو
ل SOM

فوز بمسابقة تخطيط لبيكين..الصين
*SOM Wins Master Plan Competition for Beijing Bohai Innovation City*

لو في فرصة حأعرضها وقت تاني 












المركزية كحل اخر....وقد تفيد في نهاية الشوارع كعنصر بصري....كبرج...زي المثال اللي فوق...أو برجولة...أو مبني مسجد...أو مركز تجاري
أو لاند مارك...أو حتي ميدان او عنصر مائي زي هذا المثال












مثال لأنسيابية الأشكال الأورجانك و تداخل بعض العناصر مع بعضها
وحل هذا التداخل ...بسلالم...منحدرات...كباري...ممرات












أنسيابية الأورجانك...المتجه لمركز....والملتف أيضا حول بحيرة من نهر أو بحر



 








حتي الاورجانك هنا متناغم..زي ميكون بيعمل جومل لوحده وكمجموعة
يعني ممكن تشاور بأيدك أنه ماشي كده وكده وكده...فتعرف الأتجاهات والشكل 



 



كلما كان التخطيط به عناصر كثيرة ومتداخلة....ولكن يسهل قراءتها...كلما زادت جودة تصميمه

​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 يناير 2014)

هناك ايضا بعض المميزات في هذا التخطيط

- فصل منطقة تجمعات الفيلات عن منطقة العمارات.....بzone الحدائق...وده حيكون أحسن تجاريا للفيلات
- عمل zone الحدائق والملاعب والترفيهي فيما بينهم ..كعامل مشترك
- منطقة الحدائق في zone النصف علي شكل حلقة شبه دائرية...شكل التراك...فيسهل أستخدامها لرياضة الجري او المشي أو الدراجات او سكوتر...بدون أزعاج...أو قطع الحركة.......وأن كان تراكها طويل أكثر من 7 كيلو متر
- العمارات السكنية في الzone الخارجي....فيسهل الخروج والدخول لها بالنسبة للسيارات...دون تسبب زحام في منطقة القلب
-بالنسبة لمنطقة العمارت فأنها قريبة حول الشوارع حولها وهي شوارع رئيسية...أذا أراد مثلا الأبناء أو أي من الأسرة أستخدام مواصلات غير السيارات....كتاكسي ..أو ميكروباص...
عن منطقة تجمع الفيلات في القلب الأكثر ثراء...وكل أفراد الأسرة يمتلكون سيارات







من عيوب الحل....منطقة الخدمات بعيدة في الكورنر...بعدها عن أبعد نقطة... نهاية المشروع الكورنر المقابل أكثر من 6 كيلومتر
بعكس أذا كانت في القلب كانت بعيدة عن أبعد نقطة أكثر من 3 كيلومتر​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 يناير 2014)

4 صور


في مشروع ضخم زي ده ...كان يفضل أن مباني المشروع كلها تجمعها عناصر معينة متشابهه
وأن أراد أختلاف الطرز المعمارية بين أجزاء المشروع بغرض التنوع وأرضاء رغبات مشتري العقار
فتختلف الطرز...ولكن أيضا يجمعها مع المباني الأخري سمه ما

مثل مثلا المشروع السابق هايد بارك...فقد اختلفت التصميمات ولكن جمعت بينها عناصر ما...مثل مثلا كتل الحجر الأسود ...حتي في التجاري شارك السكني

وكلما اختلفت التصميمات وتنوعت....ولكن أجتمعت علي ما يربطها معا...كلما كان المشروع متوافق اكثر

العمارات السكنية

العمارة الاولي

تتميز تنوع انواع فتحات الشبابيك في الشكل..شبابيك مستطيلة...وبارش نصف دائري...وبأرش جزء من دائرة
...وبكورنيشة مثلثة...وبأرش منحني مدبب..bay-window...وشبابيك بارزة بدوران

كل كتلة...لها نوع او نوعين من الشبابيك

شكل الدروة متنوع....وأن تشابه بتقسيمه لفتحات به متساويه
تنوع بروجولات السطح

تنوع درجات التشطيب...أبيض وبيجات....وتقسيم الحجر

راق لي تنوع الشبابيك و الدروة و البرجولات والألوان
لم أكن اعتقد وضع مثل هذا العدد المتنوع من الشبابيك...ممكن ينسجم












العمارة الثانية

تدرج في بروزات بلان الواجهات...أحسن تدرج و تنوع ألوان البيجات و
وتنوع في دروة السطح

وأستخدام بلكونات تقليدية بارزة












العمارة الثالثة...12 دور...مع أن ذكر في تفاصيل المشروع أن العمارات بين 4-8 أدوار

في رأي أنها أحسنهم تصميم...مودرن

أستخدم بروزات حوائط مصمت عمودية علي الواجهة....كبوكسات أو جدران طولية
لتقسيم وتشكيل الواجهة وخصوصا البلكونات
وغير في هئة تلك البوكسات وأرتفاعها...مرة تقف في منتصف العمارة...ومرةللسطح...ومرة ترتفع
في تشكيلات بالواجهة













العمارة الرابعة...أيضا مودرن

بها تدرج بلان الواجهة ....أستخدم مسطحات الزجاج كبيرة للشبابيك..والبلكونات وعمود أسود
وفريمات خرسانية 
كل لتشكيل الواجهات....مع ألوان الابيض و البيج و الأسود

تصميم هادئ و بسيط....ولكن مش مميز



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 يناير 2014)

6 صور

الفيلات

الفيلا الأولي

وضع الدوبكس في تدرج عل curve

تدرجها و ألوانها و البرجولات...جعلتها مشرقة
بلاطات المنحدرات للجراجات..ألوان خشب الباب...ألون مشرقة مبهجة












برجولات البلكونات والسطح ....جميلة و متفاءلة
كذلك ألوان خشب أبواب الجراجات المشرقة....ودهان الحوائط البيج ببرتقالي..وحول الشبابيك..كدهان الأسبونش الداخلي
أستخدام جيد في الحديد المشغول...كبوابات...وأرش المدخل...وكذلك خصوصا تشكيلات الحديد فوق كورنيشة الجراج الكبيرة..والأضاءات
حسن أستخدام أحواض زرع أورجانك الشكل بين الوحدات













التصميم الثاني

مش عارف ...مليش نفس أعلق عليه....ده جاي منين
الأميرة و الأقزام السبعة أو أليس في بلاد العجائب









حتي ده...وأن كان يعجبني غموض أستخدم البوكي بأعمدتها والجراجات و البوابة البرج
والبرج في أعلي الفيلا بأعمدته وسقفه












وده












تصميم الاخير...مودرن

حسن أستخدام البوكسات الزجاج...والبلاطات الخرسانية البيضاء.. وفرمات خرسانة بيضاء ...حول المبني الرئيسي يقف الشكل ككل
وفريمات حول المدخل..وبالواجهة

أنفتاح الداخل علي الخارج بمسطحات زجاج ضخمة

وضع بعض الأعمدة الأسطوانية الرفيعة فوق فريمات الواجهة حتي تقابل فريم السقف الخرساني...جميل
حتي السلم له بوكس زجاج من الأرض للسقف



 


أنتهي


​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 يناير 2014)

أذا كنا في دولة غنية فلا مانع من تنوع المعماريين الأجانب...
ولكن بالنسبة لصاحب المشروع ما حاجته الأستعانه بمصمم أمريكي...
وهناك كفاءات مصرية قادرة علي تصميم أكثر ملاءمة و توافق مع أحتياجاتنا...
هل هو الأسم أنه أمريكي وعقده الخواجة و التسويق.....مع أحترامي لجهد عمل وشخص المصمم...
أو فعلا التخطيط كان مميز ولم أدرك تمييز تخطيطه...ويصعب علي المخططين بمصر القيام بمثله...
أو ربما تكلفه العمل مش كافية....مش عارف...

أذا كان المشروع متخصص وصعب ماشي أو أذا كنا دولة غنية وزهقنا من تصميماتنا ونريد التغيير برضه ماشي...

يعني مثلا المصمم الأمريكي الصيني...في متحف الفن الأسلامي السابق...
مبني كهذا يستحق نقف و نتعلم منه...ونتصور جانبه كمان


​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يناير 2014)

4 صور

مازلنا مع نفس المعماري
في تصميم رائع 

والمعماري الأمريكي
جورج بيتكوسكي
*George Petkoski*












مبني برج..مكاتب..أبو ذهبي...الأمارات
*world headquters.... ADNOC tower*

أسفل البرج..وضع أليبسين أو أجزاء منحنية لبلاطتين
أحداهما تغطي دورين من الزجاج ...ببروز 
والأخري من فوقها بدور..ببلاطة تتجه بأتجاه أخر

هناك ملاحظة...أذا نزل شخص من الهليكوبتر علي المهبط الدائري هناك علي اليمين...فأين يتجه












بروز الcurve الثاني خارج الكتلة
وجمال دورانها المضاد لرأسية البرج..ورأسية الاعمدة

وأعمدة الأول تتميز بميل فيها للأوسع ولأعلي

ميز البلاطتين كأنهما كورنيشة..












الاليبس العلوي يغطي ال void الزجاج...والأليبس الأول يغطي الvoid أول دورين
وعلاقتهم بالمصمت...والبرج
وبروز بلاطة الأليبس الأول بأعمدتها المميزة

وبروز بوكس زجاج ببلاطة من البرج....و اللينك الزجاج بين الجزء الأفقي و البرج

أنسيابية في العلاقات ككل













كما فاجأء في الأدوار الأولي بالخارج...كمل مفاجاته بفتحة دائرية بالأليبس الثاني...وبفتحه اوسع للأليبس الاول
والأعمدة ترتفع أكثر لتصل بنفس شكلها للبلاطة الثانية...أما رأسية أو مائلة مع ربطها بكمر دائري










توصيف المصمم للأدوار الاولي

تصميم سقف يستوعب الألواح الشمسية ومهبط طائرات الهليكوبتر ، كما يوفر التظليل على الزجاج الفناء الداخلي. وفتحاة كبيرة في السقف لدخول ضوء النهار الطبيعي إلى الفناء.

تصميم مميز...بحثت...ولم أجد غير هذة اللقطات


​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يناير 2014)

المشروع السابق ...اللاند سكيب في اللقطة الأولي مختلف عن اللاندسكيب في الثانية​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يناير 2014)

5 صور

جمال ...الvoid و الsolid و فن الفتحات
المربعة



ADNOC tower
دبي..الأمارات

المبني ده فكرني بمبني سابق كان 4 مباني علي curve وكان واحد منهم أسطواني

تدرج و أختلاف الأرتفاعات بينهم
مييز البرج الأول والرابع...بمسطحات الزجاج الvoid....والثاني و الثالث solid مصمت بفتحاتها المربعة علي هذة الواجهة
لاحظ حوائط المصمت فقط الطولية بالواجهات...فأكدت وتضادت مع زجاج الاول و الرابع
وشكلت كفريم خارجي حول المبني الثاني و الثالث..وحتي الجدار الخارجي للمباني ال4 يرتفع كدروة عالية بنفسه

لاحظ....التفريغ المربع في كورنر الثاني و الثالث...في المصمت...جميل 












شعار الشركة...وهي غالبا للنفط

شكل الشبابيك المربعة ...وتقسيم الزجاج بفريمات ألومنيوم الي مربع كبير..و4 مربعات..4مستطيلات













شريط متشابه حول المباني من أعلي
المبني الأول و الرابع المصمت بمربعاته....في الثلاث أدور الأخيرة ..وجزء 6 أدوار بالأسفل في بروز كتل 
ومن قلب الثاني و الثالث...أخرج كتل void زجاج...ممكن ككتلة مثلثة












الشريطه حول المباني الأربعة
وتشكيلات النجمة الأسلامي ..كحديد مشغول أو مادة أخري

أمام الزجاج و أمام المصمت
وحتي وضعها رأسية بالمبني

ال void في الواجهات قسمة بفريمات عرضية...ممكن عند البلاطة والكمرة

خالف في بهو المدخل عن الأبراج...بكتلة زجاج مائل لأعلي..من الامام و الجانبين
وأستخدم كمر خرسانة او حديد....بتشكيلات مثلثات












خالف في هذة الواجهة شكل الشبابيك المربعات
الي مستطيلات بالعرض...أو طولية
ولكن بنفس الموديول ....نفس العرض



​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 يناير 2014)

2 صور

هناك علاقة جميلة....المبني الvoid الأول و الرابع...يخرج منه كتل مصمت في الأدوار الأولي
والعكس
المبني أو الواجهة المصمت....المبني الثاني و الثالث...يخرج من قلبه كتلة void













ربط بين كتلتين الزجاج الخارجتين من الواجهتين المصمت للمبني الثاني و الثالث...
بكوبري زجاج و بلاطة خرسانة



 








الكتلتين الزجاج الخارجتيين من الجدار المصمت....كون داخلهما باثيو مربع..وأضاءه طبيعية أكثر للداخل

خلف الزجاج...أعمدة و كمر لكل دور...وأشكال قضبان حديد...لا تنشغل بتعقيد أشكالها...فمعنديش تفصيله لها
وأن كان فهي أطراف مدببه خارجه لأتجاه قلب الباثيو...بمفصلة علي شكل كورة تلاقي القضيان...والقصيان الأربعة الخارجة من المفصلة تثبت في فريمات الزجاج الرأسية
ويربط بين تلك المفصلات...أعمدة رفيعة رأسية و أفقية

أعتقد هناك شركات كبري متخصصة في مثل تلك الأشكال المعدنية ...ولديها الكثير من الأشكال و التصميمات

مش عارف ساعات لدينا رهبة من بعض التفاصيل أو المباني الجديدة علينا...ولكنها في النهاية لو ركزت شوية ...أو عرفت بتتعمل أزاي
بتلقيها سهلة ...وجدا

بس الرهبة دي عادي...يعني عند أختراع الطابعات (مقصدش الالكترونية) وأنتشارها..منعت عندنا لهذا الخوف لمدة 200 أو 400 سنة حتي جاءت للأسف يمكن مع الأحتلال 
الفرنسي








أي مبني أو تفصيلة ...صنعها أنسان يمكننا معرفتها بقليل من التركيز و الجهد
فتصبح سهلة...بل تصبح أمل ...لمعرفة المزيد

​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 يناير 2014)

12 صور​
جمال ...الvoid و الsolid و فن الفتحات
المربعة

مبني فندق انتركونتيننتال دبى...الامارات

في هذا اللقطة تبادل المصمت و الزجاج بين المبنيين

جمال تعبير كتلة الsolid المصمت بأنحناء نهايتها...وفتحاتها المربعة الصغيرة
وأنحناء curve أخر للكتلة الزجاج ولكن كبلان...أو أنحناء أفقي
أجتمعا علي قاعدة دائرية لعدة أدوار بالأرضي

​










مدخل من ناحية مرفئ الميناء للقوارب























كتلتين زجاج خارجتين من الكتلة المصمتة
أحداهما منحنية بتكسير..والأخري فلات













الجهة الاخري مماثلة













أنها علاقة تعشيق أو تعاشق كل مبني بذاته وبالأخر في علاقة معمارية مشروعة
وعلي البحر













وأشترك معهما مبني أخر بأنحناءات مسقطه...و أنحناءات كمراته البيضاء البارزة
والمربعات في كل مكان....كتلة الزجاج
وفي تقسيم كتلة القاعدة الزجاج في المبني الثاني

فأجاء بشيئين متضادين....بوكس البلاطة بالزجاج والعنصر المائي فيها
وغطسان للداخل بكتلة الزجاج في القلب...وظهور العمودين الأسطوانيتين بالداخل... وعلاقتهم بالأعمدة الأسطوانية بالأرضي












تضاد بين الsolid , ال void
وتضاد بين تقسيم المبنيين المنجنيين كمساقط...في تقسيم الكمر المنحني في الأدوار
وتضاد في الأنتهاء بمنحني لأعلي أو رأسي قائم












موجتين في الادوار الاولي...أحدي أشتركا في بداية نفس الأنحناء وزاد أنحناء العالية للداخل...والبروزات الرأسية تشكل المربعات بالزجاج

لاحظ..أنه أخذ نسبة بين الدورانات والزجاج في المكررة أي من الأدوار العالية...وكبر نسبتها للشكل الموجة

أستخدم السقف كدور ترفيهي....زراعة...وعمل حمامات سباحة


























مصمت و نصف مصمت وvoid














أشترك وتقابل ال3 مباني...في أسطوانة دائرية بالأندسكيب كمداخل

المبني المنحني أفقيا علي البحر....وأخرج كتلة منحنية معاكسة أصغر بالمبني الفلات
والأثنين يلتفان حول الأسطوانة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يناير 2014)

12 صور

جمال ...الvoid و الsolid و فن الفتحات
المربعة

مبني أدوبي ...كاليفورنيا
.....Adobe System Towers

من اكثر المباني هناك...green building....يعني المتوافقة مع البيئة...وأو فيها توفير أي نوع من الطاقات زي
الكهريائية...التدفئة...الغاز....الطاقة الشمسية...الأضاءات الطبيعية والصناعية...الزرع والخضرة بداخل المبني وعلي الأسقف..أو حتي للحفاظ علي البيئة
وهناك في الغرب حالة هوس معماري...بالنوعية دي من المباني...وتقدير كبير للي بيشتغل فيها
وأفتكر أنها تكون موجودة بدول الخليج....زي مثلا برج العرب

مبنيين متشابهين وبينهم 
كوبري زجاج ببلاطته الخرسانية

فتحات مربعة غاطسة تحت أول صف شبابيك













الشبابيك مستطيلة....ولكن وضع بها أستريب زجاج لون أخر أخضر فاتح
ليجعل باقي الشباك مربع












بلاطات مربعة...أعتقد رخام رصاصي فاتح
أستخدم كمر رخام أخضر غامق...علي نفس مستوي جلسة الشباك
حتي شعار أدوبي بالكتابة...مربع

حتي الارضية تفاعلت بنفس ألوان الواجهة الأخضر و الرصاصي....والرخام

بروز كتلة الزجاج ببلاطتها












3 مباني متشابهة...مستطيلة الشكل
عمل أزاحة.... شفت Shift لنصفها المثلث عن الأخر

والشفت ده شفته مصمم في كذا مبني لمشاريع أخري...في مربع ..دائرة..مستطيل....













أخرج مع الأزاحة بين المثلثين...layer أخر...من بينهما ....كتلة زجاج بكمراتها
لاحظ تأثير المثلثين بأرتفاعتها المختلفة و الكتلة الزجاج...وأرتداد قليل بالكتلة المثلثة
وتأثيرة واضح بالصورة 1 و 2 مع شعار أدوبي....علاقة جميلة

الكوبري الزجاج يربط بين المبنيين












أخرج كتلة زجاج من بينهم بكمراتها
خالف بالشبابيك الطويلة المستطيلة أخر دور بواحهة
عمل أرتداد في أخر 3 أدوار...
وضع ال 3 مباني علي بلاتفورم في الأدوار 3 أو 4 الاولي

لاحظ التدرج..في نهايات المثلثين...و نهاية الكتلة الزجاج الخارجه من بينهما
الكتلة المثلثة الداخلية...فالكتلة المثلثة الخارجية....فالكتل الزجاج












المصمت يشكل المبني بفتحاته....والvoid...في أركان المباني الثلاثة












فاجأء بغطسان الشبابيك الطولية بالدور الأخير...وظهور فقط بعد الاعمدة علي مستوي الحائط الخارجي

برز بالحائط الخارج كدروة عالية للسطح












السور واخذ من نفس عناصر المبني...البلاطات الرخام الرصاصي و الاخضر الغامق

عكس ألوان شعار أدوبي...في اليافطة عن الشعار أعلي المبني...كأعلان بلونها الأحمر الملفت












فريم البلاطات وما بين الشبابيك ...نفس المديول...نفس العرض...وفريم مصمت عريض حول المبني
ومصمت عريض علي جانبي الvoid

وتدرج..أرتداد للأدوار الأولي

كتلة زجاج الكورنر بارزة عن المبني












مدخل جراج البدروم....وفوقه كتلة أسطوانية
من الزجاج وأعمدة و كمرة دروة
وأرتداد كتلة أسطواني أخري فوقها
والأسطوانات تخالف وتضاد المباني الفلات المستطيلة
ويمكن مميزت وظيفيا...كأستعلامات أو شئ أخر

أستريبس...شريط....السفل الرخام الأخضر....و الشرايط الخضراء....مع بلاطات الرخام الرصاصي
تشكل الواجهة

مع لونين زجاج الشبابيك الأخضر...الفاتح
والغامق المربع












وفي الليل ....تتلألأ الشبابيك المربعة



 
​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 يناير 2014)

6 رسومات

أستراحة....وبعض الأعمال الفنية عن العمارة




























​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 يناير 2014)

طفل يرسم لوحة لمبني











وهو
لمبني 
مكتبة

جمال....الكتل...وفن الفتحات المربعة 



الكتل....أجمل ما فيها ظهور الكتلة الأسطوانية بفتحاتها المربعة
وفوقها الكتلة المربعة الرائعة... بفتحاتها المستطيلة الضيقة
والأروع التغطية الداكنة وكانها من الخشب..بسقفها البارز و أعمدتها المائلة متجمعة

التحرر في الألون والكتل...كانها كتل لعبة طفل
حتي الهرم الأصفر لفتحاته المربعة فوق الكتلة المربعة الرصاصي

والاسطوانة الكبيرة فوق...ترد علي الأسطوانة الأخري في الجنب

اللون السيمون البرتقالي الغامق يغازل بعضه بين الكتل...حتي شريط الكمرة المتقطع
وكذلك اللون الأخضر بأزرق يغازل بعضه












مبني مكتبة....ولكنه مدرسة لتعلم الكتل و الألوان
والنسب...والموديول











شوف جمال البواكي العالية في الكتلتين...الصورة اللي فوق واللي تحت الكتابة...
التي تضم العمودين المربعين بالفراغ بينهما والكمرة والشباك












المربعات تتفاعل أيضا مع الكتل

الكتلة البني ...مثمن...أربع أضلع طولية..وأربع أضلع فلات فمائله للسطح
وفتحاتها الدائرية

تتبع ألوان البني ..عددها 3 في المباني







لماذا الجمود..تحرر...بأفكارك...بمبناك...بكتلك...بألوانك
وأنطلق
كالنسر

​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 يناير 2014)

8 صور

مبني المكتبة أسمه
المكتبة المركزية دينفر...كورولادو

Denver Central Library


الموقع العام












بين ناطحات السحاب























المسقط الأفقي

وتظهر الأعمدة المربعة الضخمة بالمسقط..حول الكوريدور....كبواكي
والقاعات...والأماكن الخصصة للقراءة بأشكال متعددة

والأعمدة المربعة الضخمة أيضا بالداخل...في كوريدو بعد المدخل...وفي الصالة الدائرية























مش عارف سبب أستخدم بلاطة عريضة السمك بالشكل ده ...في بعض الأجزاء 












المدخل الجانبي












المدخل الجانبي من الجهة الأخري












جلسة قراءة أمام الشباك المربع
والكتف ما بين الشباكين المربعين
وضع بالداخل 4 أعمدة أسطوانية خشب من الجلسة للكمرة..ل3 مستويات











السقف وديكور الخشب...بطرقة دائرية و أشعاعية للمركز...والأضاءة بينهم
عمل في المنتصف..تكوين باشكال خشبية...موجودة في القطاع أيضا
عبارة عن أعمدة مائلة وبينها مربعات كمر وشكل x بينها
وأخرج من الاعمدة أزرع خشب للسقف الدائري وثبته دعمات خشب بالعمود












فراغ داخلي...وعمل جلسات قراءة خاصة..











مع المعماري الأمريكي

ميشيل جرافز
Michael Graves

بين لوحاته الفنية
عمل الموقع العام اللي فوق...بنفس ألوان لوحاته





​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 يناير 2014)

أستكمال...13 صور....وبلان

مع نفس المعماري وعمل أخر

وجمال التحرر....بالكتل و الألوان

مبني مدرسة
المدرسة بواشنطن غالبا

الكثير منا ....أذا أخذ مشروع حضانة...أول ما يفكر به تلك الأشكال و الألوان بالصورة...
وقد تكون تلك الأشكال مستوحاة من تصميم المدرسة 
لهذا المعماري ميشيل جريفز 






أشكال كتل و ألوان يحبها الأطفال




حتي خروج العمود بمظلته بهذا الشكل...أعتبرها جريفز من أدواته في مشاريعه...مع تلك الأشكال و الالوان
وقال للعمارة العالمية...أنها أدواتي التي أجيدها













المربعات أيضا معه في التصميم...الشبابيك... وحتي كتلة الزجاجية لأأنارة الكوريدور بالسقف فهي مربعة













يحب هذا المعماري التمييز بأدواته....حتي في كتابة أسم المبني













واجهه المبني علي شكل هناجر...وأستخدم تشطيب كأنها بلوكات كبيرة
أو يقصد بها شكل لعبة الميكانو












خالف في ألوان الكتل و أشكالها...ولكنه ربط بينها بالدور الأرضي...... وتشابهها في الشكل و اللون وحتي الفتحات













الجانب الأخر ...غير في تصميمه و شكله و لونه
وكرر العمود و مظلته الممييز













أحدي مداخل المدرسة














ربط بين الأشكال التي صممها....ومباني شكل الهناجر












جلسة خارجية...تتقارب مع شكل شخشيخة (أنارة السقف) المربعة
























منظور ...للكتل...وقبو الكوريدور...وأنارته المربعة ....وكتل الهناجر
مختلفة الانواع و الأشكال...ولكنه ربط بينها خصوصا بالموقع العام..والبلان











بلان الأرضي...مش عارف لماذا يحب أستخدام كتل كبيرة من المصمت ..حوائط القبو الكوريدور...أو هي فرغات لأستخدامات أخري..!









الكوردور و أضاءته الطبيعية
وأستخدام ألوان مختلفة...وغير معتادة











وحتي في صالة الأجتماعات...وتأثير الشكل و الألوان علي الفراغ الداخلي بالمشروع










لقطة ليلية









والمعماري الأمريكي

ميشيل جريفز






​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 يناير 2014)

14 صورة

بيت ثري متوسط... كاليفورنيا....أمريكا

جمال...نقاء و صفاء اللون الأبيض وأنعكاس الداخل و الخارج...وتناسق وأنسجام المواد
جمال...جودة التشطيب

ممكن الواحد يستخدم البيت ده كنموذج أو مرجع...لما ييجي يصمم و يشطب و يفرش .....فيلا أو بيت 












البيت ده...في جمال و أنسجام مواده...ومنها...اللون الأبيض للحوائط...مع الرمادي الغامق للسطح...
حتي بلاطات الأرضية رمادي بأبيض...والحصي بينها رمادي غامق كالسطح
الكتلة الأسطوانية للسلم و جمال نسبتها...وشبابيكها النصف دائرية ترقص حولها...
وتداعب مثيلاتها في الحوائط الفلات
بروز كتلة كانتليفر تحمل بانيو الحمام وشباكها المميز النصف دائري الكبير
المدخل بأعمدته الاربعة و تفاصيلة....وتغطيته الرمادي أيضا

حتي الكورنيشة قبل الأسقف...متناسقة الحجم و الشكل حول البيت
أستخدم حوض زرع دائري أيضا حول الأسطوانة...وجمال الأخضر من الأبيض

حوض الزرع الدائري بالمنتصف... بمستويين زرع...ولونين أبيض و رمادي

الأضاءات الحديد الفرفرجيه و رقة نسبها مع البيت

فريمات الشبابيك الخشبية الداكنة و جمالها مع الأبيض












الأبيض...والخشب...والحديد المشغول الأسود المعتق
أحسن تقسيم زجاج الشباك بمستطيل أصغر و نصف دائري أخر أصغر...ولون الخشب الداكن
والخشب الباركية الغامق...يداعب فريم خشب الشباك..وهاندريل سور السلم...وحتي قطع الأثاث
أستخدم نجف فورفورجية...حديد مشغول..وكريستال و شموع
وأسبوتس أضاءة خافتة












كأنها لوحة بيضاء نقية...تخللها رسم الخشب الداكن...هنا و هناك
والحديد المشغول لدروة سور السلم












الشبابيك الدائرية بأسطوانة السلم....ودرجات خشب أيضا...وقطع الأثاث
وأباليك أضاءة شموع أيضا
لأضفاء هدوء ليلا بالبيت
وعاكس الخشب برخام الأرضية البيج












الدبل هايت...والنجف الحديد المشغول بالشموع....مع حديد مشغول السلم
وفتحات كبيرة...للخارج للجلسة...وللغرفة الأخري

باركية أرضية ممر السلم...يغازل من فوق...باركية الأرضي












الباب الكبير للجلسة...وعلاقته مع الشباكين العلويين...وميل حوائط السقف حولهما
والأثاث ينسجم مع مواد التشطيب











جميل تأثير الشباك بنهايته النصف دائرية....والشباك الأصغر ...في أنارة طبيعية للحمام
ومن ورائها الأشجار

وفريم الخشب الداكن للشبابيك...رائع

وضع حتي في الحمام...نفس نوع النجف..أصغر حجم...ولكن كريستال..
بشموع تتفق مع مياة الحمام الساخنة

ووضع كباقي البيت ..أسبوتس أضاءه خافتة و قليلة

وتشطيب الرخام البيج بالأرضية رائع مع اللون الأبيض للحوائط و قطع الحمام

لن يري أحد داخل الحمام من الشباك...وأذا كان فممكن أستخدام زجاج عاكس












الخشب الداكن لفريمات الفتحات وضلف الباب...والأرضية الباركية
وطاولة الطعام و أرجل كراسيها تتفاعل معهم












كذلك في غرفة النوم ...وأستخدام مثمن المرأة الكلاسيكي...وأعمدة للسرير..كله خشب داكن دافء
ويظهر نقاء و صفاء الأبيض

وسجادة حرير صغيرة بالمنتصف












الكوردور...والأرضية الرخام البيج...والنجف الكريستال...أصغر حجم لتناسب الممر











الابيض أيضا لقطع أثاث المطبخ...والرخام مخالف أسود
ونفس شباك الحمام الكبير
والأرضية الباركية الغامق











دائرية الطاولة...ودائرية المراءة....ولون الخشب الداكن
للداخل بين الأرفف..والأدراج
وأسبوت أضاءة فوقها











حتي فريم الصورة...نفس لون الخشب...للأثاث...وفريم الفتحات
وفرش الأثاث أيضا أبيض...ومخدات ذهبي...كلون شعلة نار المدفئة...ونور الاباجورة...وشموع النجفة






​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 يناير 2014)

تعلمت خلال سنوات اللي فاتت حاجات خاصة بالعمارة...ومكنتش فاكر أني حستخدمها...
زي مثل أدوبي فوتوشوب....ففوجأت بأنني بأستخدمه في معظم تلوين الواجهات و البلانات
وحتي تعديل المناظير بعدها ولسنوات....وغيره

ربما...يعرض عليك عمل مع معماري أو مكتب كبير...أو شركة....هنا أو هناك....
فيكون لديك فكرة...أو حس معماري...أو أطمئنان...مسبق حول مشروعات اكبر و أشهر و أحسن...
فتنطلق الثقة و الأبداع



​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 يناير 2014)

8 صور

مجموعة أبراج...فانكوفر..كندا

تتألق فانكوفر بالعديد من الأبراج السكنية و المكاتب...وهذة مجموعة من الأبراج بعضها منفذ وبعضها في طريق التنفيذ...وبعضها من معرض بناء













*Trump Tower Vancouver
*
مبني بوكس زجاج...وضع في الأركان الأربعة بلكونات دائرية...مع شطف 45 للكورنر
ثم تويست Twist 45...لينضم المبني لقائمة المباني التويست

أنهاء المبني بدروة مميزة عالية 
تكرارية أعمدة تجاري الأرضي وفتارين زجاج

وأنهاء التجاري والمدخل بسقف...فريمات قد تكون معدنية بأنحناء لأعلي
كأنها شبك وبينها زجاج....ونهاية رائعة...للجزء السفلي 











*The Maddox

أستخدم شرائح طولية أو أعمدة...أكتاف...أو حوائط
الأبيض...و البينك الغامق
وجعل كل منهما يشكل أجزاء من المبني بأرتفاعات...وبأرتدادات
الأبيض مستوي للداخل...والبينك الغامق مستوي للخارج....ويتألق الأثنين معا

*










*Rogers Tower West

مبني علي شكل نصف دائرة...زجاج
فرغ كورنر الشكل...ووضع بلكونات مستطيلة بارزة في هذا الفراغ

وفرغ بلكونات من المبني...وبدروة زجاج مثل المبني
والبلكونات أما صغيرة العرض بالجزء الدائري...أو طويلة بالجزء الفلات

أرتدادت كتل زجاجة طويلة بالأدوار العليا بتألق

وأنهاء المبني بشكل مميز بارزة من الجانبين عن المبني...قد تكون من الأستيل و الزجاج
كأنها برجولة

أقتطع بكتلة بالأدوار الأولي...بكتلة مستطيلة بها ضلع منحرف
ووضع علامة تجارية لشركة محمول

*










*Salt

كالسابق...في
بوكس زجاج فراغ أجزء من الكورنر و من الواجهات ...ببلكونات

وأنهاء البوكس بمسطحات زجاج كبيرة...كأنها تنطلق بالمبني للسماء

أوجد حوائط مصمت رمادي...تتفاعل مع void الزجاج

الجديد و المميز...بوكسات الفريمات الأبيض الخرسانة...بالأرضي...و كررها مستطيلة رائعة طويلة بأعلي المبني بشموخ
لتغازل بوكسات الأبيض بالأسفل

معماري الجار...حب يتفاعل مع مبناه..ففرغ نصف بوكس زجاج المبني...كبلكونات
وأخرج كتل دورانات مختلفة الأرتفاعات بالواجهات

*










*175 Robson*

تدرج كتل المصمت بفتحاتها وأرتداداتها....تحتضن خلفها بوكس الزجاج...وأخر من نصف الجنب 
بلكونات
وأنهاء المبني بزجاج أو بنوهات زرقاء بدرجاتها وتغطية بارزة محدبة السطح












*Telus Gardens

البرج الطويلة...مميز بخروج بوكسات الخرسانة البيضاء عن المبني ببروزات مختلفة....وبلكونات بينها في بعض الأدوار

والمبني المستطيل الأخر...خروج ايضا بوكس أبيض خرسانة..عن تكرارية المبني

أستخدم أيضا بالأرضي تغطية مميزه لحمام السباحة و الترفيهي بالأرضي

رائع الكتلة بجوار حمام السباحة...بفريماتها الحديد شكل N
والزجاج بينها..وأوجد مباني تجاري بداخلها لثلاث أدوار

والبرجولات والزرع فوق الأسطح

*










*Alexandra

المميز أستخدام جدار بفتحات بها زرع ...بطول المبني..وبكسات بالأعلي
وأستخدم برجولة أروجانك أعلي المبني

*




​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يناير 2014)

6 صور​
مجموعة أبراج...فانكوفر..كندا​​
بروز كتل زجاج التجاري...كل متجر بكتلة منفصلة...من الجدار الحجري
ويعلوها بروز مائل لأعلي...من نفس مادة قد يكون رخام ولونه البني للعنصر الطويل بالبرج
أوجد تدرج في كتل بلان البرج













صمم واجهات المحلات....أمامها عمود يتفرع لجزئين حملا بروز كانوبي 
العمود بجزئية علي شكل الشجرة التي أمامه
وكأنها شجرة معمارية
فكرة حلوة
أعطت خصوصية للمحل...وشكلت المبني
وأوجد امامه شرائح..Louvers
كشكل...وقد تقلل أشعة الشمس علي الفترينة













بروز البلكونات البيضاء تشكل الواجهة 
وتشكل مسطحات الزجاج بين نهايتها
أما زجاج الأدوار الاولي
فزادت روعة المبني...بعلو أرتفاعه
وتقسيمة كأنه به جزئين...فريمات طولية
ثم فريمات طولية و عرضية مكونة مستطيلات

كأن الزجاج كان شفاف..فأصبح أقل شفافية..أو أرتدي شئ ما
ثم تفاعل ككتلة واحدة مع باقي زجاج الواجهة بقلب المبني ولأدوار












أعتقد أن هذا المبني ...كله زجاج
ولكن قد يكون خدع بمواده وألوانه
وكأنه كتلة مصمته... فرغت أجزاء منها لتكون void بداخلها
وأستخدم اللون البرتقالي أو السيمون لتأكيد الفكرة
وفي القلب أستخدم زجاج أخضر اللون

قد يكون أستخدم زجاج نصق معتم













شطف المبني 45 ..مع بروز بلكونات مثلثة الكتل و الشكل من الجانبين
تاركا في المنتصف باقي البوكس
كسقف مثلث أيضا
مع أستخدام حائط مصمت أسود أو بني بطول المبني ...يتفاعل مع بوكسات صغيرة من النفس المادة
بالأرضي
وأستخدم حوائط و بوكسات أحمر اللون..للفت النظر للكتل
مع بانوهات بألوان الاحمر و البني في تشكيل كمر الأدوار













جمال الأرتدادات ...قد يكون المبني علي نهر
وأستخدم دروة الأدوار مرة فلات...ومرة زجزاج
وشطف جانبي المبني
بشكل رائع





​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 يناير 2014)

6 صور​
مجموعة أبراج...فانكوفر..كندا

تصميم هذا البرج السكني ...أسطواني الشكل
أوجد ديناميكية الحركة بالواجهة
فأخر الادوار ...الدائرة كاملة
و أزيادة تفريغ جزء من الدائرة
كلما أتجاة للأسفل حتي المنتصف...وأستمر بنفس الشكل
للأدوار الاولي












الشكل مربع....ووضع بلكونات في كورنرات الشكل
وأوجد حركة ديناميكية بتحريك بلكونات الأدوار في جنب
وتثبيتها في الجنب الأخر

الاعمدة المائلة بالأرضي تشكل الفرغات حول المدخل وتحت سقف الأرضي
الدبل هايت

كتلة مائلة بالسطح...بدروة سطح مماثلة لمادة الكمرة بالأول












الأبيض يتفاعل مع بعضه...ككتلة بالجانبي بفتحاتها
وبوكس أخر دور....وكتل مباني بالمشروع

والبلاطات البيضاء...كشرائح فلات..ومنكسرة
وبلاطات أطول في الادوار الأفقية

والرمادي يتفاعل أيضا...بأعمدته وحوائط الطولية والاعمدة والأكتاف بالأدوار الأولي
الرمادي يتفاعل مع البلاطات و الكتل البيضاء













أنسيابية أنحناءات الواجهة وألتحام المنحني مع الأشكال الأسطوانية
بكتل الزجاج ومن ورائها البلاطات البيضاء

وفي طرف المبني...كتلة الزجاج تغطس للداخل بميل
حتي الأرضي

حرف نهاية المبني غريب ...العرض قليل












أربعة كتل بأنحناءات ..و كل 2 في منحني واحد...ومتضاد












مستويين لزجاج الواجهة...
الغاطس يزداد للأسفل....والبارز كانه طرف ثوب يخرج كتغطية
فوق عمود طويل بالأرضي

وأنهاء المبني بانحناء لأعلي 



​
​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 يناير 2014)

​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 يناير 2014)

5 صور

مجموعة أبراج...فانكوفر..كندا

كتلة أسطوانية زجاج...تدرجت بكتل خارجة منها...بنهايات بلكونات صغيرة
وفي نصف الأدوار الاولي عكس curve بكتلة
وبالأرضي الكتل المستطيلة
​​










تدرج أخر بالبلان...ولكن لكتلة فلات....وبتدرج مائل
التصميمات معظمها تتجه الي أيجاد أي حركة ديناميكيه بالواجهات












قد يكونوا مبني واحد...برج ببلاطات بيضاء لبكونات تتسع عرضها عند الكورنر
والزجاج دبل هايت بالمدخل
وبرج يعاكسه بحائطة المصمت الطويل و بروز بلاطة سقف السوداء مماثلة للبرج الاخر
مع بروز بلاطات بلكونات صغير..خارج البوكس الزجاج
والكتلو الصغيرة...وحوائطها المصمته و بلكوناتها البارزة

وحسن أستخدام الزجاج بلونين ...الشفاف و الأزرق لتشكيل الواجهات












أستخدم المصمم بانوهات أزرق و أخضر...هذه المرة
في كتل المبني












مستويات مختلفة بالواجهة...تقسيم كتل زجاج ....متشابهة بين مستوي المبني الرئيسي والكتلة البارزة
وبينها بلاطات بلكونات بارزة...مشابهة لبكونات الجنب الغاطسة

وكتلة زجاج بينهما ...بتقسمات أصغر..وميل الجنب للداخل وللأسفل...

ونهاية المبني مع كتلة ضخمة...دبل هايت وتقسمات فريمات زجاج كبيرة

والدورأسفلها أستريب زجاج...بفريمات زجاج مكررة...مثل أجزاء بالرئيسية



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يناير 2014)

13 صور...بلان...قطاع

جمال...فن المديول
فن..الموديول!!...نعم....شبكة من المربعات تخرج مبني
منسجم ومتناسق...وتعزف نغمة تكرار ما بين...مربع..مربعين..أو ثلاثة مربعات

والمصمم نورمان فوستر

ومبني مكاتب بلندن
Offices, 10 Gresham Street

4 كور سلم...... في الأركان الأربعة...بزوية 45
والأبيض مع الأسود يستخدمه بعض المصممين لتأكيد قوة تصميم مبناه

عمل فراغ بين كتلة السلم و كتلة الvoid الزجاج
لتأكيد الفكرة 













أستخدم عمود كل 3 وحدات...في الواجهة الفلات و في المائل













شبكة الموديول
غالبا المكتب...وحدتين موديول عرض...3 وحدات طول

والاعمدة كل ثلاث مكاتب..أي كل 6 وحدات

فراغ الباثيو بالقلب ...مربع....ومستطيل

المربع..6 وحدات 
المستطيل...6 وحدات...18 وحدة

6 مصاعد ومصعد كبيرو سلمين هروب بالقلب...و 4 سلالم بالكورنر مع 3 مصاعد
حمامات الرجال و السيدات....وبينهم الباثيو...حل مريح


























المدخل دبل هايت...وأرتد بالزجاج للداخل..لتاكيد المدخل بأعمدته الأسطوانية الأربعة
وبنغمة موديول...2..3..3..3..2












هذة الواجهة الجانبية الأخري
وحب يغيير...فجعل الأعمدة مستطيلة...ودخول الزجاج منحني أو مشطوف 45

كور السلم ...قد تكون حوائط خرسانة جاهزة...وأنهائها بزجاج مفتوح...لتحرير الكتلة












مشكلة المصممين الغربيين...وحتي بقيت عندنا....في توفير الطاقة...كمصاريف تشغيل سنوية....
والأضاءة الطبيعية تؤثر علي العامل النفسي للعاملين...والتجديد برؤية الخارج
لكسر روتين العمل.....بالأضافة لعوامل بيئية من توفير الطاقة

أستخدم الكيرتن وول....curtain wall...أي الحائط الزجاج الخارجي
الفلات flat...والمائل

وأيضا الزجاج كفتحات مائلة بين كمر الباثيو...لأضاءته من الداخل..كما بالقطاع...للباثيو
المربع و المستطيل...والمصاعد بينهم








صورة غريبة شوية...لضيق عرض الباثيو..6 وحدات
وأضاءة السقف بزجاج مائل بين الكمر... مائل يمكن عشان المطر ينزل بالمجري فوق الكمر...
يمكن الزجاج في أخر الصورة..للمصاعد قد تكون زجاج...والسلالم بشكلها ومناسيبها 
كما بالقطاع












بروز فواصل فيريم الكيرتن وول للمكاتب
وشرائح في نهاية غطسان الفاصل بين السلم وكتلة الزجاج

وعراميس فواصل الحوائط الجاهزة













المصاعد..وحوائطها زجاج
تتولي شركة المصاعد تفاصيل الداخل...ملناش دعوة 

كمر حديد السقف بين الاعمدة الحديد

أما السقف ...فوق المصاعد أضاءة طبيعية بالفتحات
وفي ممر المصاعد شرائح Louvers




 








لقطة للمدخل الجانبي

























أراد ان يغيير في الخطوط المستقيمة....ببعض منحنيات زجاج المدخل













منحنيات زجاج المدخل...وكون فراغ من الزجاج به خضرة و أضاءة...













من الداخل...أعمدة الخارج...وأنحناء الزجاج...










والمعماري البريطاني المتألق
نورمان فوستر










​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يناير 2014)

نورمان فوستر من قاع الفقر إلى ثروة وشهرة 


نورمان فوستر من قاع الفقر إلى ثروة وشهرة لا نظير لهما .. أبرز المعماريين البريطانيين لم يعرف أن ولعه برسم البنايات العريقة 
يعتبره الكثيرون أبرز معماري في بريطانيا، وفي الولايات المتحدة أصبح حضوره أقوى فأقوى. وفي عام 1999 حاز أرقى الجوائز الخاصة بالعمارة والتي تقارن عادة بجائزة نوبل، وهذه هي جائزة «بريتزكر». ومن أهم إنجازاته في فن العمارة وضع التصاميم للبرلمان الألماني في برلين ولـ«الفناء الكبير» في المتحف البريطاني، وربطه لكاتدرائية القديس بول في لندن بغاليري «تيت مودرن» الواقع على الضفة الأخرى من نهر التيمس بواسطة جسر نحيف للمشاة مصنوع من الفولاذ ويمتد فوق النهر. كذلك قام بتصميم مبنى شركة «هيرست» بمانهاتن.
وعرف عن اللورد نورمان فوستر أنه كان خلال عقد السبعينات من القرن الماضي من أكثر المستخدمين للتكنولوجيا المتطورة التي تستخدم المكائن بشكل مكثف. وقد اعتبر تصميمه لمبنى بنك «إتش إس بي سي» في هونغ كونغ، عام 1986، فتحا كبيرا في مسيرته المعمارية، وفتح الباب على مصراعيه لعروض كبيرة له من كل صوب وحدب. ويتكون هذا المبنى من طاقم من القطع المنفصلة المرتبطة مع بعضها البعض ضمن إطار من فولاذ، واعتبر الكثير من المعنيين بفن العمارة أنه الرد الرأسمالي على مركز بومبيدو للفنون في باريس.


لم يستطع الذهاب لمدرسة خاصة

لكن الطريق إلى المجد والنجاح المنقطع النظير لم يكن سهلا، خصوصا أنه في بلد مثل بريطانيا تحتكر الفئة الغنية القادرة على إرسال أطفالها إلى مدارس خاصة أكثر من 80 في المائة من الوظائف العليا، في حين أن نسبة المدارس الخاصة لا تتجاوز 5 في المائة.
ميول معمارية مبكرة


سكن متواضع


ولد فوستر عام 1935 لأسرة عمالية في بلدة ريدش، لكن والديه انتقلا إلى مانشستر بعد أسبوع من ولادته إلى ليستأجرا هناك بيتا وسط صف من البيوت المتواضعة بإيجار لا يزيد عن 14 شيللنغ في الأسبوع (أي ما يزيد قليلا على نصف جنيه إسترليني).


 تنمر بعض من زملائه عليه بالدرسة...فأنطوي عل الكتب



كان والدا فوستر شديدي الدأب في عملهما، وهذا ما جعل طفلهما الوحيد فوستر يشعر بتحدد علاقته بهما، فهو غالبا ما يُعتنى به على يد الجيران أو الأقارب. وقد التحق بمدرسة للمتميزين. وقال إنه كان دائما يشعر باختلافه عن غيره وكان موضع تنمر بعض من زملائه عليه، وهذا ما جعله ينضوي تحت عالم الكتب، وكان صعب المراس في سنواته المبكرة ويتصرف بشكل غير مقبول اجتماعيا.

ويمكن القول إن مانشستر كانت مصدر إلهام كبير لفوستر خلال سنوات طفولته. فوالده كان يعمل في شركة «متروبوليتان فيكرز» المتخصصة في صناعة الأجهزة الكهربائية الثقيلة، وهذا ما غذى ولع الابن الوحيد بالهندسة والتصميم. وخلال سنوات مراهقته كان فوستر مبهورا بالأعمال الهندسية وعملية وضع التصاميم التي جعلته يلتحق بمهنة تتعلق بتصميم المباني. وضمن حقل الاهتمام بالتصاميم الهندسية كانت الطائرات والقطارات من بين عناصر الجذب له، وكان مشهد القطارات وهي تمر من أمام بيتهم يغذي مخيلته وتعلقه بهذا الحقل.

وإذا كان أبناء الطبقة العاملة البريطانية أقل حظا في إكمال الدراسة الجامعية آنذاك، فإن والد فوستر تمكن من إقناعه بالاشتراك في امتحان قبول للحصول على عمل تدريبي في بلدية مانشستر. وقد نجح فيه عام 1951 وبدأ يعمل كمتدرب في قسم المالية. وقد فرحت أسرته لهذه القفزة التي حققها ابنهما، لكن فوستر شعر بخيبة أمل لاضطراره ترك دراسته الثانوية. وتحت شعور بالملل من عمله المكتبي كان يقوم بجولات في مانشستر خلال أوقات الغداء ثم يقوم بتخطيطها على مكتبه.

تغيير مساره 

انتبه الموظف كوب إلى اهتمامات هذا الفتى برسم المباني، وكان له ابن يدرس العمارة في الجامعة، وقد ساعدت نصائحه لفوستر على دفعه للتفكير في احتراف الهندسة المعمارية. وبعد انتهاء فترة التدريب في قسم مالية البلدية التحق بالجيش لأداء الخدمة الإلزامية حيث انتهى منها عام 1953. وخلالها اختار العمل في «القوة الجوية الملكية» استجابة لولعه الشديد بالطائرات. بعد عودته إلى مانشستر لم يرغب فوستر في العودة إلى عمله في البلدية مثلما كان يرغب والداه، ومع الشهادة المتوسطة التي كانت بحوزته والمتضمنة سبعة مواضيع نجح فيها قدم طلبا للعمل في شركة متخصصة في استنساخ مكائن المكاتب، وحين سئل في المقابلة عن الدافع وراء رغبته في العمل بتلك الشركة كان جوابه: «لأنني أريد الحصول على راتب يساوي 1000 جنيه وسيارة شركة». وهو كان بذلك يسعى إلى الخروج بعيدا عن جذوره العمالية، وقد خلق ذلك الميل نفور والديه منه.

سنوات الدراسة


فشل في حصوله علي عمل



بعد فشله في الحصول على عمل، استطاع فوستر الوصول إلى جون بيردستاو، المعماري المقيم في مانشستر، وبعد مقابلة ناجحة حصل على عمل هناك كمساعد لمدير العقود. ولم يكن فوستر يعرف كيف بإمكانه أن يصبح معماريا، أو إن كان ممكنا تحقيق ذلك بالنسبة لشخص ذي خلفية عمالية مثله، أم لا، حيث النقود لتغطية تكاليف الدراسة ضئيلة. مع ذلك، فإنه طلب نصيحة زملاء يعملون في شركة التصاميم تلك لمعرفة كيف يمكن أن يحقق حلمه. وجاءت النصيحة الأمثل: عليه أن يعد ملفا لتخطيطاته ويقدمها لكلية العمارة في جامعة مانشستر. وهذا ما قام به، إذ أخذ عددا من تخطيطات المحلات والرسوم المنظورية من مكتب المهندس بيردستاو كمصدر إلهام له في عمله على رسومه الخاصة. وقد أعجب رب عمله بما أنجزه إلى الحد الذي جعله يطلب من فوستر تعلم مهنة المعمار من عمله لا من الدراسة. لكنه رفض وفضل الالتحاق بكلية العمارة.


فشل في الحصول علي منحه...فعاد لتمويل متطلبات دراسته



بعد تركه للعمل في المكتب الهندسي عام 1956 حصل فوستر على مكان في الكلية، لكنه فشل في الحصول على منحة تساعده على مواصلة الدراسة، وهذا ما دفعه لمزاولة عدة أعمال مؤقتة لتمويل متطلبات دراسته الأكاديمية. ومن بين تلك الأعمال بيع الآيس كريم والحراسة في ناد ليلي والمناوبة في مخبز لعمل كعكعات الكرامبيت. إضافة إلى ذلك، واصل فوستر تعليم نفسه بقضاء ساعات في مكتبة محلية. وقد اهتم فوستر كثيرا بما أنجزه معماريون سابقون كبار مثل فرانك لويد رايت ولودفيغ مايس فان دير روه، ولوكوربوسيه، وأوسكار نيمير. وفي عام 1961 تخرج في جامعة مانشستر.


منحة دراسية للماجستير...ثم عمل بمكتب قد أكتشف فيه ميل فوستر للتكونولوجيا العالية

حصل فوستر على منحة دراسية للماجستير من كلية ييل الأميركية للعمارة، وهناك التقى بشريك أعماله المستقبلي ريتشارد روجرز. وبعد عودته إلى المملكة المتحدة عام 1963 أنشأ مكتبا للتصاميم المعمارية مع روجرز والأختين جورجي وويندي تشيسمان تحت اسم «تيم 4» وكانت جورجي الوحيدة الحائزة لشهادة «ريبا» التي تسمح لها بفتح مكتب هندسي. وقد عرف ذلك المكتب بميله للتصميم الهندسي المعتمد على تكنولوجيا عالية.


فوستر وشركاؤه

بعد تفرق «تيم 4» أسس فوستر وويندي تشيسمان عام 1967 «فوستر أسوسيتس» الذي أصبح لاحقا «فوستر آند بارتنرز» (فوستر وشركاؤه). وقد أعقب ذلك تعاون طويل المدى مع المعماري الأميركي ريتشارد بكمينستر فولر، حيث استمر حتى وفاة الأخير عام 1983، وأثمر هذا التعاون عن القيام بعدة مشاريع مشتركة أصبحت عنصر تحفيز قويا في تطوير أساليب تهتم كثيرا بالفضاءات بما فيها مشروع مسرح صامويل بيكيت.

ركز هذا المكتب الهندسي في البدء على المنشآت الصناعية، وجاءت نقطة الانعطاف بالنسبة إليه عام 1969 حين قام بتصميم مركز الترفيه «فريد.. أوسلن لاينز» في منطقة دوكلاندز بلندن، وفيه أصبح العمال والموظفون غير منفصلين. وجاء الإنجاز الخارق لمكتب «فوستر وشركاؤه» حين صمم مقر «ويليس فايبر آند دوماس» بمدينة أبسويتش الإنجليزية عام 1974، وهو مقر شركة تأمين وأراد الزبون خلق شعور بالانتماء إلى مجموعة في مكان العمل. وقد خلق فوستر طوابق المخطط المفتوح للمكاتب قبل أن يصبح المخطط المفتوح هو القاعدة. وفي مدينة لا تتمتع بالعديد من المرافق الخدماتية صمم فوستر على سطح هذا المبنى حدائق ومسبحا طوله 25 مترا وجيمانيزيوم لتحسين نوعية حياة العاملين في هذا المركز والبالغ 1200 شخص. وللمبنى واجهة زجاجة بالكامل تمتزج بتناسق مع مخطط الشارع المنتمي للقرون الوسطى، كذلك تحول شكل هذه الواجهة من اللون الأسود الكامد إلى شفاف يعكس الضوء عند بروز الشمس. وكان مصدر إلهام هذه البناية متأتيا من مبنى صحيفة «الديلي إكسبريس» في مانشستر والذي كان فوستر يعشقه خلال سنوات فتوته.

نجح فوستر أيضا في خلق فضاءات داخل منشآت العمل والتسلية تعتمد كثيرا على الإضاءة الطبيعية وتوافر علاقة سلسلة ومتدفقة بين الخارج والداخل.

سمعة تطبق الآفاق

أصبح الكثير من أساليب نورمان فوستر سائدا اليوم لدى عدد كبير من المعماريين في شتى أنحاء العالم، فالفضاءات المفتوحة داخل المباني التجارية والصناعية والترفيهية سمحت بخلق مشاعر الانتماء إلى مجموعة تتشارك في أهداف واحدة، وهذه الفضاءات المفتوحة تتعامل مع الفضاء الخارجي باعتباره نفسه جزءا من المعمار، فمن ينظر إلى البناية البيضاوية «الغركين» (The Gherkin)، وهو يعبر التيمس يملأه إحساس بأنها تشارك في صياغة خطوط الفضاء الأعلى بشكل مبهج للعين.

تطور أسلوبه

وإذا كانت الرؤية المعمارية التي تشكلت لدى فوستر مستندة في سنوات احترافه الأولى إلى التكنولوجيا العالية والخطوط المستقيمة، فإن أسلوبه تطور مع الوقت إلى حداثة ذات حواف حادة. ففي عام 2004 صمم فوستر أطول جسر في العالم في بلدة ميلاو فيادوكت بجنوب فرنسا، وقد قال عمدة المدينة عنه إن «المعماري نورمان فوستر أعطانا نموذجا فنيا».

أسهم فوستر و شركاؤه تصل 500 مليون أسترليني


من ناحية أخرى، قدرت صحيفة «صنداي تايمز» في يناير (كانون الثاني) 2007 قيمة الأسهم التي يملكها في شركة «فوستر وشركاؤه» والتي تصل ما بين 80 و90 في المائة بنحو 300 مليون إلى 500 مليون جنيه إسترليني.

ويحتل فوستر موقع مستشار في مجلس إدارة المؤسسة الخيرية «أرتيكال 25» والتي تصمم وتبني وتدير مباني آمنة ومبتكرة ومناسبة في بعض الأماكن غير الصالحة للعيش في العالم.

كذلك فإن فوستر كلف بمشروعين يتعلقان بالهندسة الداخلية: الأول هو بناء «الفناء الكبير» (The Great Court) في المتحف البريطاني وبفضل هذا المكان الذي أصبح مركزيا داخل المتحف البريطاني دخل الضوء له بغزارة عبر سقفه الزجاجي، كذلك سمح بتكوين فضاء واسع محاط بمقاه ومحلات داخلية وكأنه كسر هيبة المكان بإدخال الخارج إليه بطريقة تمنح الزائر شعورا بامتلاكه فضاء واسعا.

كذلك هو الحال مع واحد من أبرز المعالم الفنية في العالم. إنه متحف سميث سونيان الأميركي في واشنطن، حيث جدد فوستر فناء واسعا وصمم سقفا رائعا لم يسبق له مثيل.

الفوز بأرقى الجوائز والألقاب

منح نورمان فوستر عام 1986 شهادة دكتوراه شرفية من جامعة باث، وفي عام 1990 منح لقب «فارس»، ثم منح لقب بارون عام 1999. وهو المعماري البريطاني الثاني الذي حاز جائزة «ستيرلينغ» مرتين: الأولى لتصميمه المتحف الجوي الأميركي عام 1998، والثانية لتصميمه لبناية الغركين البيضاوية التي أصبحت واحدا من أهم معالم لندن. كذلك، حاز فوستر جائزة بريتزكر للعمارة عام 1999. وهو اليوم عضو في جمعية المصممين المجازين وحائز لميدالية منيرفا في أعلى مراتبها.

كذلك فاز فوستر بجائزة لين أس بيدل لإنجاز العمر من مجلس البنايات العليا والموطن الحضري عام 2007 تقديرا لمساهماته في تطوير البنايات العالية. وحصل على جائزة أغا خان للعمارة لتصميمه جامعة بيترونا التكنولوجية في ماليزيا. وفي عام 2008 منح درجة دكتوراه شرفية من كلية العمارة في جامعة داندي. وفي عام 2009 حصد جائزة أمير النمسا ضمن صنف الفنون .​
من صفحة فيسبوك...Visual Architecture​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يناير 2014)

9 صور....

فيلا ثري متوسط...أمريكا

جمال...المواد الطبيعية...
حجر...خشب...وطريقة الزرع
وأشكال أورجنك

تلقائية وعشوائية ...وضع الحجر بالواجهات بألوانها الطبيعية البرتقالية و الصفراء والبني
أستخدام كتل الحجر في تشكيل احرف أحواض الزرع بشكل أورجانك

وأستخدام بلاطات الحجر...ملقاة كممر بين النجيلة

جمال لون السقف بدرجاته الأزرق...كسحاب فوق الحجر

غريبة الشبابيك 3 الأليبس بالعرض












لقطة ساحرة...وكأنه مكان من عصر اخر
بأشجارة..وشكل الحجر
والبلكونة المثمنة
المطلة علي حمام السباحة

وكتل الحجارة تتراص بتلقائية...و تتفاعل مع بلاطات الممر الحجر المتناثرة
وتلقائية الزرع والأشجار












جميل الأبيض مع الحجر
يمكن الأرشات كتيرة شوية

ولكن أراد مالك الفيلا من مصممها....أن تكون كمان تراثي عتيق
لأفتقاد تلك القيمة هناك












حجر أرضية رخام..بأجزاء و ألوان مختلفة و عشوائية

حمام السباحة الأورجانك
برجتين سلم...وبه جزء شبه دائري

أستخدم بلاطات حجر كبيرة في أحواش الزرع ...

وبلاطات بارزة خشنة بألوان بني و أحمر للسلم و البسطة












أستمر بالداخل بنفس نوع البلاطات...أو قد تكون أنعم من الخارجية
وأستخدم في الكريدور...في الكورنر شكل المقرنصة....و لمنحنيات تتلاقي في نقطة في السقف

شفت في ديكور شقة بمدينة نصر...تشطيب سقف زي ده
ولكن ميول أقل....وبطول الكوريدور 
فيها فخامة

أستخدم رخام او جرانييت بلاطة...بين الباركية
وبلاطات الكوريدور












كما أراد أضافة المواد الطبيعية ...أراد كذلك بالداخل
بخشب باركية الأرضية...وخشب الكمر بالسقف
هو لونه فاتح...كنت أفضله غامق
ولكنه أراد هدوء لونه

تعتيق بالدهانات....أو بيسموها ساعات أسبونش...ببروز
والأثاث الخشبي قديم...أنتيك












في المكتب..أستخدم الخشب الفخم الداكن كأثاث
وكمر بالسقف

وشكل أقرب لتعتيق الدهانات البارزة












الشبابيك الدائرية او جزء من دائرة....ساحرة بالحمام
مع سقوط سقف قبو...بالأضاءة الداخلية
والأسبوتس

وأضاف غموض التراث...بالأعمدة الأربعة ...حول البانيو
لأن بيقضوا وقت طويل بالأسترخاء...بالجلوس بالماء الساخن والبانيو...والشموع

أرضية حجر بني داكنة....مخالفة لألوان الحمام البيج













في الخارج...جدار حجري خشن
ببروزات حجر...بها شموع
وجلسة

نفس الأرضية...ونوعها بأستخدام أجزاء أوبلاطات طولية خرسانة

نأخذ فقط ما يفيدنا...ونترك الباقي




​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يناير 2014)

جميل أن تمشي في سكون الليل وخصوصا لو الجو منعش بارد ...وياريت تكون منطقة هادئة أو حديقة ....أو زرع..ولا تفكر في أي شئ غير النظر للسماء...والأحساس بضوء النجوم...رفع الرأس قليلا بيكون التنفس أحسن...وتحس أنك مخلوق جديد...بقاله كتير مبصش للنجوم و ضوءها...نص ساعة لوحدك للسماء والنجوم...


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يناير 2014)

الفيلات اللي فاتت اللي كان ألوانها أبيض بالداخل و الخارج....ممكن أثنين..وحدة من فترة...ألوانهم بسيطة و فيها جمال ورقي وهدوء...بس ساعات بتتعامل مع أزواق وناس بطباع مختلفة....في اللي بيحب الفخامة...وفي اللي بيحب البهرجة وثراء الأشكال و الألوان...فتعويد العين علي تلك العمل...بتعطي ثقة للتعامل معها...بدل من الأنسحاب منها...أو الأنبهار الزائد بيها


----------



## أنا معماري (18 يناير 2014)

12 صورة...متتالية

مجموعة...ديكور داخلي....سلالم و بهو فيلات

من الفيسبوك...ممكن تكون وصلتك او حتوصلك...الفيسبوك بيلف بسرعة

عند العمل ...في أي فيلا...خصوصا الفخمة....بيكون شغل البهرجة او الدندشة أو الثراء... مركز في البهو..وبعدين يقل في الصالونات و الطعام
ويقل أكثر في الكوريدور...الي أن يصل لأبسط في غرف النوم...وعموما الدور العلوي


شكل فرفورجية السلم ولونه...متناسق ومتقارب مع شكل ورق الحائط أو أسطمبة نقشة دهان جدار السلم ولكن بلون أخف
السلم رخام و بدرجات دائرية في الاول
عمل كنار أرضية رخام بني حول الجدران وحول أول درجة سلم...وترك نفس التخانة رخام بيج فاتح او أبيض

الوزرة أو السفل ...ممكن رسمه من أي مجلة أو النت...قسم فوقها بانوهات خشب مستطيلات بارز و غاطس
وأنهاها بباكتة او كرنيشة...وأختار لونها نفس لون خفيف لرسمه الحائط..

كذلك الباب عمل به بانوه وبروز دائري
عمل برواز ذهبي فخم للوحة الزيتية بالسلم...وذهبي باللوحات الأخري بالأرض...ومتناسق مع ذهبي النجفة

كورنيشة السقف أختارها بحيث يكون لها بروزات أو نتوءات






عناصرها....فرفورجية السلم...الوزرة السفل...نقش جدار السلم...وكرنيشة السقف
والباقي عادي


​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 يناير 2014)

وضع 4 أعمدة ...2 في كل جانب...لتحدد من فوق شكل الدروة الحديد المشغول
ومن تحت لتحدد مدخل ممكن الطعام من جهة...والأخري أستخدام أخر

وحدة تفاعل النجفة الكرستال الضخمة بدورانها..لاحظ حجمها بالنسبة للفراغ....والطربيزة الدائرية الرخام بأرجلها المنحنية الثلاثة
وفوقها نبات صناعي

وحدة المدفئة الرخام بأعمدتها و رفها او كورنيشتها الرخام...ولونها البيج الغامق
والفازتين بزرعهم علي الجانبين كأنهم فوق الأعمدة....واللوحة من فوقها مساوية لعرض فريم الذهبي بالدفاية

وحدة مراية السلم الكبيرة بدورانها و تفاصيلها....وأضاءة أباليك علي الجانبين وبمسافة متساوية بين نهاية المراية و الحائط
ومثبته علي أرتفاع نصف... نصف الدائرة

أستغل الفراغ تحت السلم ...للبيانو...و خلفه وضع مراءة وأضاءة علي جانبيها

لا يوجد كرانيش سقف...فقط أسبونس أضاءة بالعلوي...وتحت السلم

لاحظ شكل كمرة السلم البيج وفوقها الكورنيشة الأبيض
وتلف ببسطة الدور العلوي

ألوان البيجات و درجاتها تغلب علي الديكور
ورخام الأرضية البيج...ومربعاته الداكنة

حتي الكنبة بيج فاتح...بمخدات نفس اللون...وللتجديد والمفاجأة....المقلم البني و النبيتي الاحمر بذهبي

​

 

عناصرها...وحدة العمودين بالبسطة....النجفة بالتربيزة بالزرع...الدفاية باللوحة والفازتين....والبيانو بالمراية و الأباليك..وحدة المراية الكبيرة بالأباليك​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 يناير 2014)

المصمم في نصف الفراغ ومركزه اوجد مربع...ودائرة بالقلب..
بالأرضي و السقف معا

حدود المربع بالأرضي كنار رخام بني..وبالسقف كورنيشة قد تكون للسقف الساقط أو الثابت

عمل سقوط للسقف...وأوجد به أضاءه جميلة مخفية ....كالحلم
وأنزل نجفة كبيرة كريستال من فتحة السقف الدائرية بالمنتصف

وأحتار ماذا يفعل بعد ذلك ؟...فرسم 4 أجزاء دائرية حول الدائرة...كما بالأرضية و السقف
وأكملها بأشكال كموجتين لتقفل الشكل مع المنحني...فكانت كفتحات بالسقف...بحث في النت ...فملاءها بأشكال جبسية قد تكون مثبتة بالسقف أو مدلدلة منه
..أما الأرضي فكرر الموجتين لملاء الفراغ داخلها

وملاء دائرة الأرضي بسجادة رخام...من النت برضه...أو كتالوجات شركات الرخام
وكذلك دروة السلم العريضة بتفاصيلها و أشكال رخام

الألوان البني و البيج و درجات بينهما






جزء كبير من ِشغل الديكور الداخلي يعتمد علي اللعب بين الأرضية و السقف
وكأنهما وحدة واحدة...أو ساحة لعب

عناصرها...المربع و الدائرة بالأرضي و السقف الساقط...وملء الفراغ بينهما....بالحجر و الرخام
والسلم بدروته العريضة الرخام


​


----------



## Pure Snow (18 يناير 2014)

تصمميمات رائعة بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## أنا معماري (19 يناير 2014)

Pure Snow قال:


> تصمميمات رائعة بارك الله فيك أخي



سعدت بمشاركاتك...الله يكرمك و يبارك لك


----------



## أنا معماري (19 يناير 2014)

نسيت...في مراية في السقف ....حول دائرة النجفة

كمان لو نظرت لبسطة السلم اللي فوق ...حتلاقي بيعمل فرغات في الجدار ...وبيحط فيها تمثال...تشكيل...فازة....لوحة
وطبعا أضاءة ممكن مخفية...ودي برضه من أدوات الديكور المبهرة

الجزء الغاطس ده...بيكون مستطيل وممكن نهاية نصف دائرية من فوق..زي فتحة الباب....والعمق أما مستطيل أو دائري أسطواني بالداخل

طبعا لينا كمعماريين سهل نعمل الكلام ده في التصميم من اوله
عن مهندسي الديكور



​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 يناير 2014)

الشباك الزجاج هناك بفتحاته الكبيرة...ممكن يكون دبل هايت
علي شكل دائري أو مثمن
وبين الفتحات...أعمدة بيضاء طويلة و فريمات عرضية...مميزة
وألوان الستائر الخضراء بذهبي تتفق مع الأبيض و الأخضر و الذهبي كألوان مميزة للتصميم

عمل صالون كنبة و كرسي أمام الدفاية الرخام....بألون تتناسق مع الستائر 
وضع بجوار الكنبة ...وعلي بعد 2 نيش..دولاب زجاج للتحف علي الجانبين

ثم عمودين علي الجانبيين....كخصوصية لمكان الصالون...وأضفاء فخامة للتصميم

وحدة النجفة الضخمة الكرستال بين السلم...ودائرة السجادة الرخام بالأرضي

أستخدم الحديد الفرفورجية مع السلم بدروة منحنية علي الجانبين...وبسطة منحنية أيضا...وأضاف زرع صناعي ...أعطي حيوية للفراغ
بنفس الألون الأبيض و الأخضر

وفي الأعلي لوحتين ببرواز ذهبي كبير علي الجانبيين...ورسم ذهبي 

وأسبوتس أضاءة في الصالة العلوية

الأرضية الرخام بالأسفل مع مربعات السوداء...جميلة ورقيقة دائما



 

التصميم هادئ و راقي ومريح

​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 يناير 2014)

وحدة مربع السقف مع مربع الأرضية

الأرضية...أوجد دائرة سجادة كبيرة في وسط المربع....كنار رخام للمربع...مع كنار مربع أصغر به دوران أكبر حول الدائرة
حاول الحفاظ علي نفس المسافات....بين المربعات و بين الدوائر...وحتي بين كنار داير حول الحوائط ...والحائط

السقف ...الساقط بأضاءته الخفية....وأستخدم تشكيلات جبس أعتقد مثل مربعات..أو حول جدار..مثل الأرضي
وهذة المرة خالف ب2 سرة جبس...ينزل منها 2 نجفة كريستال بالشموع

السقف الساقط أو المعلق....بيتعمل بزوايا حديد خفيف كهيكل و يتغطي بشبك

أستخدم سفل..وزرة...طويلة بتفاصيل من أسفل و أعلي
ثم كورنيشة بالوسط..قبل نهاية الباب...متدرجة ببروز للخارج..لتحمل بروز فوق فتحات الأبواب
ووضع أكتاف جبس بتاج علي جانبي فتحات الأبواب

ثم كورنيشة السقف...ووضع كورنيشة جبس أصغر تحتها بمسافة

وملء فرغات الحوائط العالية...ببانوهات جبس...ممكن خشب...مستطيلات وداخلها مستطيلات بكورنرات جزء من دائرة...fillet
والبانوهات المستطيلة حتي بالأبواب و تحت سقف السلم

حافظ علي المسافات بين البانوهات ...وكذلك بين مستطيلاتها

الألوان المستخدمة....البني..البيج..ودرجة لون ساعات بيسمها القهوي...ودرجاتهم

السلم دائري ببسطه...وبينه بين الجدار فراغ ..الجدار دائري أو مضلع ...بفتحات كبيرة

أستخدم كرسيين كلاسيك وتربيزات صغيرة بأبجورات صغيرة بينهم...وفي الأركان تربيزات صغيرة بأبجورات



​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 يناير 2014)

مجموعة من الأسقف المعلقة 
ممكن تستخدم في البيوت..المكاتب...المحلات التجارية أو مطاعم ... او مولات
علي حسب تناسب الشكل مع التصميم مع الوظيفة
مع اللي تحتها من أثاث و أرضية

.... الأسقف المعلقة مع أستخدام الخشب معها...

عروق خشب بطريقة مستقيمة
الأضاءة الخفية....وأضاءة الأسبوتس












أفتكر انها خشب...بطريقة ملتوية













خشب بطريقة أشكال طبيعية ... أورجانك....كأوراق شجر...فروع

جميلة و بسيطة و أنسيابية
ورائعة مع كورنيشة السقف المعلق و الأضاءة الخفية ساحرة بأنعكاستها ...وعلي الخشب
وأضاءة الأسبوتس...كبيرة و صغيرة

جميل كمان أحرف السقف المعلق وبعده عن الحائط....يمكن أضافة أضاءه هناك ايضا
والجدار بني بدرجات خشن...كونترست مضاد مع الأبيض الناعم 






أذا وضعت في سقف محل...أو بتشكيلات متعددة و بمسطحات مختلفة متداخلة وبسقوط مختلف التخانة في بهو مول ...فهي تكفي كتصميم مميز

بفضل أي أعمال للخشب الداكن مع الأبيض


​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 يناير 2014)

الاحسن تتعمل خشب ...أو جبس ولون بني...مبحبش لمعة الألوان بطريقة مزيتة...مستواها بيبقي مش قد كده
فكرة الاضاءة الأسبوتس داخل العرق أو الكتلة البني... جديدة
والاسبوتس في باقي السقف المعلق



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 يناير 2014)

قلب ...وحب...ورومانسية

وأسرة سعيدة = حياة أفضل

جديدة من مهندس الديكور..قلب الابيض وأضاءه مخفية...وقلب أصغر معلق وبلون أحمر
والاسبوتس في باقي السقف الساقط



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 يناير 2014)

الفكرة حلوة في المنزل...أو حتي في أي مكان تجاري أو مكتب
موضوع الألوان الأبيض أو البيج..ولون أخر كالأزرق

الزهور الذهبي زي ميكون فيها ضيئ ....مش عارف هل هي من الاضاءة المخفية تحت الكورنيشة....ولاا الالوان..ولاا في أضاءة خلفها
شفت في موقع أنهم بيستخدموا حاجة زي الستاير أو قماش الستان الحرير ....يمكن أسمها الطريقة الفرنسية
لعمل شكل الموجات والحركة باللون الأزرق

جميل رسومات الظلال أو خطوط مفرعة بالأزرق

والفاصل بين النوم و الصالون...بكتلة بيضاء كأنه حوض زرع بسيقان نبات صناعي للسقف

جميلة لو في مطعم بين الترابيزات

عمل رائع
عندما يبتكر المصمم





​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 يناير 2014)

الأبيض و التبيتي من الألوات الجميلة الراقية...لون غني
وسقف معلق بخطوط منحنية...موجات...وفلات
وأشكال ورود و دوائر

وأسبوتس داخل الدوائر..وspots أسبوتس في السقف المعلق الأبيض
وجمال أنعكاس الأضاءة علي اللون النبيتي الراقي

تصميم أخر رائع 



 


ممكن تستخدم ايضا في محل أدوات تجميل و عطور و هدايا
مع عمود أبيض أو نبيتي ضخم ...وحوائط أبيض وجدار واحد نبيتي

​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 يناير 2014)

رقي النبيتي و تشكيل سقف معلق أبيض والداخل نبيتي
بشكل دائري كحرف و
وتصميم واو

أيضا جميل لمحل...أو مطعم

الحوائط بيضاء..ماعدا مثلا حائط الكاشير ....نبيتي






​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 يناير 2014)

أستخدم سقف معلق..بمستويين
وشكل اورجنك جميل...و خلفية سيمون

تتفاعل مع الألوان الستائر ...النجفة ...والفرش...اللي هو الأثاث
بألوان سيمون و درجاتها....وبني بدرجاته

spots الأضاءه تدور حول الاورجانك

فضل عمل مستوي مضئ أضاءة خفية....ومستوي مظلم بظلاله علي السيمون... للغموض

أخرج حول السيمون أنحناءات السقف المعلق الأبيض...كأنه جزيرة بالماء...أو 2
وأنزل من الجزيرة أضاءة النجفة...أو 2



 

السجادة بنيات وبيج دائرية

في الخلفية 2 أرش فتحات ... بينهم أرش أكبر...وبه مرايا
وتقسيمات سنبوكسة..أي شكل معين...ممكن بالخشب

​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يناير 2014)

pink غامق في السقف المعلق...ويتفاعل كرسومات علي الحائط بنفس اللون ومع درجة pink أخف






​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يناير 2014)

درجات برتقالي داخل السقف المعلق...وكمل داخل فراغ الحائط






​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يناير 2014)

أشكال أليبس...بألوان كأنها ثمرة مانجو
والأضاءة الأسبوتس
والأبيض فيما بينهما

وتدرج الألوان بين الأخضر و الأصفر



 

ممكن يلائم أكتر...محل أيس كريم...أو محل عصائر​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يناير 2014)

سقف معلق أبيض..وأستخدم رسومات زرع بدرجات اخضر
مناسب كغرفة معيشة

مع وجود زرع طبيعي بالأرضية






​


----------



## raafat_dh2 (21 يناير 2014)

شيء رائع بالفعل . سوف اعمل على احدى هذه الاسقف في منزلي. تسلم الايدي التي افادتنا.مشكوريننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن:75:


----------



## أنا معماري (22 يناير 2014)

raafat_dh2 قال:


> شيء رائع بالفعل . سوف اعمل على احدى هذه الاسقف في منزلي. تسلم الايدي التي افادتنا.مشكوريننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن:75:



سعيد ان التصميمات عجبتك...ياريت تعرض السقف بعد ما يخلص...مشكور


----------



## أنا معماري (22 يناير 2014)

نجدد شوية في موضوع أو أثنين....ونرجع نكمل في الأسقف المعلقة و ديكورات الفيلات 12 الرائعة

مع المعماري نورمان فوستر وعمل اخر
​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 يناير 2014)

8 صور

أمتداد الأعمال الرائعة لنورمان فوستر...للدول العربية...ليصل الي

عمارات سكنية
بيروت...لبنان

جمال...كتل الخرسانة في تشكيل المبني...كبوكسات متراصة

لم أجد بلانات لها...

حول الواجهات كانها مجموعة من البوكسات الطولية المتراصة...بأرتدادات

جمال تضاد...نهايات المبني العالية البيضاء..أو louvers شرائح رأسية بالأعلي...وزجاج مداخل الأرضي الدبل هايت













أكد البوكسات بعناصر طولية void زجاج بينها
كأنه أستخدم الزجاج لفصل الكتل
فيوضح قوتها وعلاقاتها













وأستخدم أيضا بلاطات البلكونات بكماتها المقلوبة...أو دروتها..المتكررة
ونهاية عريضة عالية
ليؤكد boxes البوكسات و مبناه












ولم ينسي أن يستخدم التشجير فوق أسطح الأرتدادات...لينتمي مبناة للعمارة الخضراء

حتي السطح قام بتشكيل فيه..بين louvers الكتل...وأرضيات لاندسكيب تشجير و مياة حمامات السباحة












أستخدم فراغات بين البوكسات للداخل....زجاج بطول المبني...ممكن تكون سلالم المبني
وأستفاد بالأسطح في عمل حمامات سباحة و ترفيه بالمبني












المدخل ... منفصل بكتلته...ليوكده

ووضع حمامات السباحة علي طرف أسطح المبني للواجهة الخلفية...ليطل علي فراغ اكبر للخارج 
وكتير من التصميمات...أصبحت تفضل أطلاله الحمام ومن يسبح علي خارج المبني من أعلي
وكأنها أداه معمارية جديدة













يطل من داخل حمام السباحة..علي شجر الأرتداد الأسفل والمباني الأخري و الشارع
يريد المعماري لساكن مبناه أن ينطلق













المدخل الزجاج الدبل هايت...والشجر في عدة مستويات





​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 يناير 2014)

12 صور


أنها أسلوب معماري جديد
عمارة الخيال

جمال....الأعمدة الطويلة...والبلاطات البيضاء تشكل فرغات
داخلية... وخارجية للوحدة داخلية للعمارة ...وخارجية للعمارة

بيروت....لبنان

فرغات ببلاطات الأدوار...جميلة في شكلها ووظيفتها

ودروة سور البلكونات...فقط زجاج













يمكن أن تكون اعمدة المبني 16 أو 20 عمود
دائري طويل وبنفس القطر بطول العمارة












بدل وغير في تشكيل البلاطات...بين بلاطات كاملة من جهة
وبلاطات ناقصة من جهة اخري...تكون الفرغات الداخلية الخارجية












مسطحات الزجاج الكبيرة....وأنفتاح الداخل علي الخارج
وتحقيق أكبر أطلالة علي شاطئ البحر

الاعمدة البيضاء تظهر و تختفي بين الأدوار

























وكان زجاج الادوار يتحرك يمين وفي الأدوار الأعلي يسار
ثم يعود يمين...فيسار
ورقصة ديناميكية الواجهة
بين الزجاج و الفراغ

عمل مسطحات مياة بالأرضي...حول المدخل 












الزرع و مسطحات المياة...والمدخل












الداخل أيضا حوائط و اعمدة بيضاء ...مطلة بهدوء وأسترخاء علي شاطئ البحر
من خلال مسطحات الزجاج الكبيرة ...ومثبته بين الأرضية و السقف...بدون فريمات...للشفافية والتواصل












حمام سباحة وبفتحات بالسقف و الأمام...وحوله الزرع
وعلي حافة المبني
ليحس من بداخله بمياة حمام السباحة ..وكأنه أمتداد للبحر












المطبخ أيضا مفتوح بفتحات زجاج كبيرة...علي فراغات البلكونة و الخارج












مسطحات بلكونات كبيرة مطلة علي البحر....وللمناسبات الأجتماعية
الزجاج كدروة
الزجاج مسطحات كبيرة للخارج
والتشجير...وفتحات بانوهات بلاطة أو كمرة بالسقف













الحوائط والسقف والاعمدة البيضاء
والزجاج وأنفتاح الداخل مع الخارج



 



تنتمي هذة العمارة..لنفس مدرسة مستشفي سنغافورة...أضغط اللينك..في نصف الصفحة


​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يناير 2014)

نرجع ثاني مع الأسقف المعلقة و الديكور الداخلي

لقيت الصورة دي في صفحة فيسبوك
Architecture for human

جمال....حسن أستخدام المواد ...وعلاقة ملمسها و ألوانها...وأضاءتها ...

و مهندس ديكور تمييز بتصميمه

السقف معلق ...مستطيل أبيض...واوجد به فراغ دائرة بسمك تخانة السقف المعلق
وأضاءة مخفية 

وجعل الدائرة تتفاعل و تتوافق فوق دائرة الكونتر الدائري 
في وحدة واحدة

ألواح السيلفر أستنلي ستيل....المعدنية
ميزها بعدة أمكان
فوق الباب الدوار....وحول الكونتر....و بطول أحدي الجدران 

نوع الحوائط بين حجر أبيض خشن...أو رخام أبيض رصاصي لامع
وعكسها الأرضية الرخام البورسلين الأسود

رخام الكونتر الدائري ..قرص أسود
ووزرة الحوائط الأبيض...أسود
فريمات الزجاج ألومنيوم برضه أسود

خرج بكمرة دائرية فوق دائرية المعدني فوق الباب الدوار
وأقف الكمرة الدائرية البيضاء الجميلة قبل السقف 

أسوبتس الاضاءة بالسقف.... بمستوياته

ونموذج...مواد ديكور لمدخل....مبني أوبرج مكاتب
أو عمارة ..برج سكني مودرن...مميز بتصميمه

ممكن أستخدام المواد و الكونتر أيضا بمدخل بهو مكتب...أو شركة
بعد وضع بعض لمساتك



 


العناصر....الحجر الأبيض الخشن....اللون الأبيض...الرخام الرصاصي....البورسلين الأسود....المعدني الأستنليس ستيل

وتنوع المواد بين الملمس....والألوان ...بجمال ورقي

​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يناير 2014)

غرف النوم

وأستخدام بعض عناصر جمال بها....لتأكيد الديكور بها...

جمال ..أستخدام خلفيات بألوان وراء سرير غرفة النوم

الحوائط بيضاء ماعدا خلفية وراء السرير بلون موف...وأستخدام فرش السرير و المخدات من درجات قريبة من الموف أو تتفاعل معها

أستخدام أضاءة خلف السرير من الأرضية مركزة علي الحائط...تعطي أضاءة خفية متألقة من وراء السرير

الأرضية أبيض..وموكيت بنفسجي فاتح او رصاصي...ليظهر لون الخشب الداكن...ويظهر الألوان الموف













صمم تجليد بألواح خشب بني داكن بينها فرغات كالعراميس..وبينها علي الجانبين الواح خشب طولية
ولوحة في المنتصف بألوان بني واحمر وأسود
وقضبان خشب
وفي بطن الكمرة الخشب...أوجد سبوتس أضاءة جميلة

نفس درجة البني للخشب ...أستخدمها كفربم للوحة ....وهيكل فريم السرير والكومودينو علي الجانبين

واللون الأبيض من حولها في الحوائط و السقف بكورنيشتة
وعلاقة البني و الأبيض

الستارة...بني خفيف
والأرضية خشب باركية بني داكن







أيضا...ممكن أستخدام وحدة تجليد الخشب الداكن باللوحة المرسومة والأسبوتس...كوحدات بعروض مختلفة..بين الحوائط والأسقف البيضاء...في تصميم ديكور مكتب
بجمال لمساتك

​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 يناير 2014)

*



طريقة الوصول للتألق بأقل الامكانيات *:12:​
من زمان كان نفسي ...أني أجمع المشاريع اللي عجباني علي الورق....ممكن يكون الوقت مناسب او قرب للموضوع ده...يعني الواحد يعمل مجموعة من الأكلاسيرات...بيها صور والرسومات فقط للشغل اللي عجباه فقط....واللي احتمال يعمله للمستقبل القريب و البعيد...

أكلاسير واحد أو عدة أكلاسيرات (ملف عريض أو حتي رفيع حسب الأمكانيات)... مقسم لبيوت...فيلات...عمارات...بأقسام مودرن...كلاسيك...أفكار مبتكرة...أفكار مطلوبة تجاريا...ألوان...أبيض...كتل...أقتباسات مشاريع عالمية

أكلاسير مباني أخري..مقسم الي.فنادق..مستشفيات...مباني عامة...مدارس....مولات...محلات تجارية...مطاعم....منتجعات....

أكلاسير أخري....ديكورات داخلية...مقسم الي...بيوت...محلات....مطاعم...مكاتب..وبها أقسام...أسقف معلقة...مواد تشطيبات...انواع رخام وحجر....سلالم....ألوان مفضلة...أفكار مبتكرة....أثاث....حديد فرفورجية....أضاءات و انواعها وأشكالها....تشكيلات خشبية....تشكيلات جبسية...لوحات فنية وتأثرها بالتصميم...غرف نوم ...صالونات...حمامات...مطابخ....مكاتب...بهو مداخل...حمامات سباحة

أكلاسير أخر...أفكار وتعليقات حول تخطيط المدن...وأنواعه وأشكاله ورسومات....وموضوعات و مقالات هامة به

أكلاسير أخر ....تفاصيل بالمباني...وطرق البناء...ومواد ومواصفات...وتقارير...وأشترطات البناء بمنطقة التصميم

طيب واحد عنده أمكانيات ...يطبع اللي يقابله ويناسبة...في الاكلاسير....وبرضه كاميرته الديجيتل معاه.....واحد عنده نصف أمكانيات يطبع المهم قوي...ويجمع الباقي من هنا و هناك
واحد معندوش أمكانيات خالص...لو في مصر في سوق المجلات المعمارية و الديكور المستعملة :85: ..لو سألت معروف مكانها...وأكيد في باقي المدن غير مصر...ممكن ينتظر معارض البناء وشركاتها...ويجمع المنشورات والعروض...وبدل بعد المعرض ما يرميها..يقصقص منها....ولو شغال في مكان يسمح يأخذ كتالوجات أو فلايير برشور من الشركات ممكن برضه...وممكن يجمعها من النت علي جهازه...في folders بالتقسيمات

الاكلاسيرات دي تفضل معاه وتزيد...أشتغل في مصر...علي فكرة خلال السنوات اللي فاتت الشغل كان بيزيد وينقص عده مرات...ساعات كل سنة غير الثانية... لي وللسوق بمصر...أو لو حتشتغل أو بتشتغل بالخليج...أو لو حتي بره :56:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
ليه حيعمل الشخص ده كده؟!!

الأكلاسيرات دي...يجمع فيها كل ما تيجي فرصة للشغل اللي بيناسبه...ويحب يشتغل بيه...وعندما يأتي المشروع المناسب يفتح الأفكار و الاشكال والألوان و المواد و التفاصيل....يلاقيها كلها جهزة ومستعدة ليه و للعميل...لما صاحب العمل أو العميل..يسأله تعرف تعمل الشغل ده...حيبتسم أبتسامة جميلة :7: بها الكثييير من الثقة...ويصمم بعدها بأبداع وتألق :63:


ممكن تسميها.....مجموعتي
حطها فوق المكتب..او علي رف..أو بالطريقة اللي تحبها


----------



## أنا معماري (26 يناير 2014)

​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يناير 2014)

نكمل من ثاني....مع غرف النوم

جمال ..أستخدام خلفيات بألوان وراء سرير غرفة النوم

أستخدام الخلفية أحمر نبيتي...وراء السرير...وفوق الشباك...وفي ألوان الفرش
حتي ألوان زجاج الفازات فوق الكومودينو
والطاولة

والأبيض في الحوائط....وموكيت الأرضية...والفرش و الستائر

أستخدم الحائط النبيتي للداخل...حدوده فريمات خشب داكن..مثل لون خشب الطاولة و الكومودينو....وخشب السرير..ومقعد المكياج أمام السرير

أستخدم ألواح فنية.... ميتل فن عربي أو فن أسلامي 
ثلاثة... بمقاسين مختلفين





​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يناير 2014)

جمال ..أستخدام خلفيات بألوان وراء سرير غرفة النوم

أستخدم هنا أيضا اللون النبيتي....ولكن للحوائط ككل...كنت أفضلها للحائط وراءالسرير....
وحتي الوان مخدات السرير

الغرفة هنا أصغر....ممكن لشخص
تاثير أستخدام الشبابيك علي طرفي السرير...كمصمم معماري...يفيد في أعمال الديكور
وجمال الحائط الطولي بين الشباكين

يعني وهو بيصمم يفكر في الديكور و الفرش كمان

اللون الأبيض لفريم الشبابيك...والسقف و الكمر

أستفاد المصمم...برف الكتب بأجزاء ظهر السرير...ووضع أعلها...لوحة كبيرة...وفوقها لوحتين بفريم و ألوان
خشب مماثلة لنفس ألوان خشب الغرفة
وكأنها مع بعضها...لوحة طولية..و بيشترك معهم كمان الحائط

غطاء السرير...وسجادة الأرضية...درجات من البني و البيج والفضي

لاحظ تشابة ألون الفضي اللامع...لأباجورة الكومودينو...والطبق الفضي بين أرفف ظهر السرير...والطبق الثاني جنب الشباك...والفازة النبات
حتي مقابض فتح الأدراج والضلف ...فضي
...عائلة الفضي...
والانسجام



 

عناصرها....ألوان الأبيض...والنبيتي...والبني....والبيج...والفضي...وتداخلاتهم


​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يناير 2014)

جمال ..أستخدام خلفيات بألوان وراء سرير غرفة النوم

أستخدم هنا أيضا اللون النبيتي....ولكن للحوائط ككل....
عمل سقف معلق...حوافه مائلة لأعلي ولمنتصف الغرفة
ووضع بها أسبوتس فوق السرير
وأستخدم لها دهان نبيتي و للحوائط الاخري

أما خلف السرير...فأستخدم شئ جديد...وأعطي أحساس جديد للتصميم و للغرفة

لو أنا بعملها...حفكر انها ممكن يتتعمل كبنوهات بالcurves اللي فيها...تكون منفصلة...تكون ألواح خشب بسمك يخليها تقدر تقف بثبات ...وتكون مبطنة

وتتركب كل علي حدة...في مثبتات بالحائط....قريبة الشبة بمثبتات الصور الفنية الكبيرة
ممكن محلات المسمامير وبراغي مواد البناء..يكون عندهم فكرة أحسن للتثبيت برضه

أو ممكن يتعملها مجري تثبيت بالأرضية والسقف...كالباب المنزلق

أفتكر برضه...ممكن منجد الفرش و الأثاث...يقوم بحشوها قطن...بس برضه عايزة فكرة منه...عشان القطن ميتكومش لتحت..
و لفها بقماش ستان ...حرير

عجبني فكرة درجة أو درجتين سلم بشكل لأورجانك curves
والأضاءة خفية من تحته
وهناك أضاءة في الكورنر من الأرضية

الذهبي...بخشب السرير و كرسي السرير...الأبجورات...النجفة...المراية الأشعاعية الدوران
حتي مخدات السرير...ومقابض الادراج بالأثاث

البيج...بموكيت الأرضية...ظهر ومقدمة السرير...وكرسي السرير..وربما المخدة...بيجات

الظاهر المصمم أندمج مع المنحنيات..نوعها في درجة السلم...الخلفية الستان النبيتي...وخشب كرسي مكياج أو كرسي السرير...دوران الأبجورات
حتي دورانات بمقدمة و ظهر السرير...ومراية الحائط دورانات أشعاعية
وحتي نجفة السقف كأنها أوراق نبات بدوراناته الاليبس وتألقها

عائلة الدورانات...بالنبتي
تؤدي الي شعور وانسجام وتناغم...بين مستخدمي الغرفة
برومانسية



 

عناصرها...فن الدورانات curves....عائلة النبيتي...وعائلة البيج...وعائلة الذهبي....وتداخلاتهم
وحاجة تفتح النفس...أن العائلة يكون لها اولاد

هو ده المصمم...للديكور


​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 يناير 2014)

جمال ..أستخدام خلفيات بألوان وراء سرير غرفة النوم

أستخدم هنا أيضا اللون النبيتي....ولكن للحوائط ككل....
وأستخدم بالحوائط رسومات ألوان فضي...علي شكل ورق زرع دائري وزهور

وألوان فضية بأكسسوارات وأباجورة و تمثالين فضي...علي الكومودينو

والسقف أبيض

جميل الكرسي...بخطوط رأسية أبيض و أسود 






​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 يناير 2014)

جمال ..أستخدام خلفيات بألوان وراء سرير غرفة النوم

أستخدم هنا بحائط خلف السرير... درجة من اللون البني أو القهوي...وباقي الحوائط بيج

ووضع ثلاث لوحات فنية...متقاربة...ورسمه واحدة بهم...كأنها لوحة واحدة...وبدرجات بني و بيج 

الستارة بني و رسوماتها بارزة بني غامق أكثر... و الشرائح بني قهوي

وضع 3 مخدات كبيرة أمام مخدة الرأس...لونها بيج كلون اللحاف او الغطاء البيج
ثم 4 مخدات...2 بني علي الجنب
وحدة ببيج و دوائر بني و فضي...مخدة كأنها جمعت ألوان الغرفة
ومخدة فضي

والفضي
أيضا معنا في لون قماش الكرسي...والأباجورات و أي ميتل في الغرفة ...كمثلا ماسورة الستارة...أو قطعة فنية علي الأرضية

الأثاث الخشب ...بني داكن ...نفس الدرجة

والموكيت...بيج



 

عناصرها...تناسق وتداخل...البني و البيج و الفضي 

والمخدات شاركت بنصيب كبير في صنع تمميز بالغرفة


​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 يناير 2014)

رغم بساطة الغرفة...ألا أن اللون البني الخفيف أو القهوي
مع ألوان البيج الأخري او الأبيض...أحدث تغيير بالغرفة

بالأضافة الي اللوحات الثلاثة...التي أختار خلفيتها بيضاء ناصعة كفرش السرير...مع ألوان بني و أخضر...وأشكال طبيعية زرع تعطي
راحة و أنسجام في غرف النوم

وضع التابلوهات او اللوحات....في منتصف السرير و فوق الأباجورات

أختار الأباجورات أسطوانية بيضاء كجسم و أسطوانية بيضاء كغطاء أيضا حول الأضاءة
مثلها مثل شرائح شباك الغرفة

والموكيت بيج



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 يناير 2014)

مع ثراء أكثر...وأختيار ألوان البني و البيج

أستخدم المصمم هنا درجات البيج والبني ...أسبونش..تعتيق
أضاف فخامة وثراء للغرفة

وأختار غرفة توم أيضا كأنها سبونش ..معتقة...بلون بنيات 

وقسم السقف لأجزاء معلقة...ممكن مستويين..وأختار حول كل مستوي نفس الكورنيشة البيضاء
دهن المستوي الثاني من السقف المعلق...كدهان خشب السرير
وفي سرة القلب....ممكن دهان بني غامق...أو قطعة قماش بني..مش عارف بتتعمل ازاي

أختار 2 أسبوتس في السقف المعلق فوق السرير.....شوف تأثير الأضاءة...جميل
وأخترت الصورة دي عشان تأثير الحديد الفورفورجية مع تكوين الغرفة
ببيساطة شكل دوراناته

الستائر و الأباجورات وبعض المخدات ..بدرجة بني واحدة او متقاربة...وقماشة ممكن متقاربة..زي الستان

وعالم من ...البنيات والبيج



 

عناصرها المؤثرة...الحديد الفورفوجية....الدهان الأسوبنش أو التعتيق...أضاءة أسبوتس السرير​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 يناير 2014)

نسيت...في الصورة اللي فاتت دي

لما اختار مهندس الديكور نجفة السقف...أختارها قريبة من شكل الأباجورات من فوق...
ونفس اللون

يريد ان يكون شعاع الأضاءة من نفس العائلة






​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يناير 2014)

*






جمال ..أستخدام خلفيات بألوان وراء سرير غرفة النوم

المصمم..هنا أراد ان يميز غرفة النوم
بعدة عناصر

مستويين للسقف المعلق...بكرانيش بيضاء
والوان ما بين الابيض...والبني الفاتح

أما خلف السرير...فخرج بكمرة ..بتتعمل بنفس طريقة السقف المعلق...حديد وشبك..طرطشة ومحارة و بياض
وعمل فتحات بها بأشكال أرشات...محدبة..والوسط أرشات محدبة مستويين

ووضع في نهاية الأرشات..حديد مشغول أسود
خالف أيضا بين الطرفين والوسط في الحديد المشغول

ووضع 2أسبوتس علي خلفية السرير..علي الفرفرجية
*
وضع لوحة فنية عرضية..بيج و بنيات...وفريم بني غامق

أما ظهر السرير فأستخدم شيئين..ستان بني اللون كقماش التسائر..وأم الحواف فأسطوانية
بألوان دائرية بين الاخضر و البينك pink
كلون ال 4 مخدات..2 بالكامل...2 جزئي مع اللون البينك
ومخدة الكرسي بالكامل مع مفرش بنفس اللون

أستخدم حائط خلف السرير...لون بيج غامق خشن...ولون أبيض ناعم...بمستويين

هناك جماليات أخري معمارية...كشطفة 45 درجة بزجاج الحائط المطل علي البلكونة بأبوابة الوجاج
وعمود البلكونة الأسطواني الأبيض






عناصرها المؤثرة...الحديد الفورفوجية بأرشات كمراته....الدهان البيج الخشن والناعم ...ألوان ظهر السرير و الستائر
المخدات..واللوحة الفنية


​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يناير 2014)

6 صور...وبلان

مجمع سينمات
هونج كونج - الصين
*
*من صفحة فيسبوك
*Architecture for human*


معماري ميشيل تي سونج - مكتب أي جي سي ديزين


 Michael Tsang - AGC Design

m2 1000

التكلفة 40 مليون HK


أستخدم المصمم عمود أسود أليبس عريض مميز بخطوطة الانسيابية المنحنية البيضاء...
بعضها يشكل شكل أليبس..أو شكل ورقة نبات

وأستمر اللون الأسود مع المصمم...بالعمود الاليبس...حائط الخلفي للكونتر...وجزئيين منحنيين من العمود ....كأنها قشرت من عليه
بجمال دورانها وشكلها الاورجانيك من بين الخطوط البيضاء

ذاهبة لتشكل خطوط منحنية...كورق شجر بالسقف المعلق

أصبحت هذة الطريقة ...من الأبتكارات الجديدة بالعمارة و الديكور

أستخدم للحوائط والكمر...وحتب الكونتر...أعتقد أنه رخام مجزع بألوان بنيات و بيج

أستخدم عرميس أو خطوط أورجانيك

وتوزيع الاسبوتس بالسقف 













بالأضافة للعمود الأليبس الاسود برسومات المنحنيات البيضاء...أستخدمها مع جدار اخر

وجمال عناصر التصميم الاربعة
الأسود بالأبيض...والسقف بأشكالة الاورجانك والأبيض والأسود...والرخام المجزع ببنياته
ومسطح الزجاج بالأبواب... بستارة علوية من الكور بألونها الذهبي
يربط بينها خيوط سلك

أزي عمل بروز العمود المنحنية الأسود عن خطوطة البيضاء ..شغل جبس

















التكوينات من خلف زجاج المدخل
















الكور الذهبي المعتم و الشفافة و خيوطها السلك
مش عارف ...العناصر دي فين مصادر بيعها













العمود يتفاعل مع الفراغ و يخرج عناصره لتلتحم بالسقف بجمال أنسيابتهم
وتداخلهم













السقف المعلق ..اللون رصاصي فاتح وبروز الشرائح الاورجانيك السوداء
وجعل بينها دهانات بيضاء ناصعة

وأستخدم تغطيات أضاءة...كأنها اوراق شجر...بتقسيمات طولية او تدرجات
هل معمولة من الفيبرجلاس..عشان تشكلها صعب... وهل تتحمل الحرارة بداخلها
وهل البروزات المنحنية السوداء...هل هي خشب وأزاي ثبتها...معتقدش أنها جبس مدهون
أسئلة عايزة أجابة من حد شغل تنفيذ تشطيبات و ديكور














مسقط لقاعات السينما الثلاثة 




 



ممكن ديكور تصميم البهو للمجمع..العمود الأيبس بالسقف بالكونتر ...يتصمم علي أصغر لمحل أو معرض...أو حتي بهو عمارة سكنية فاخرة
بس نعرف الاول انواع العناصر اللي فيه وطريقة تنفيذ

​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 يناير 2014)

نكمل ثاني...مع ديكور غرف النوم

سرير دائري في الكورنر ووضعه فوقه السقف المعلق الدائري
وفي المنتصف لون دائري بني...ممكن يكون غاطس
ويمكن به سبوتس صغيرة...مع أسبوتس أكبر حول الدائري

وأذاءة خفية فوق السقف الساقط او المعلق

ألوان الحوائط ابيض...وكذلك أثاث غرفة النوم
أستخدم 2 كومودينو تناسب شكل الدوران..شكلها أليبس ووضعها بعيد قليلا
عن الحركة حول السرير

أستخدم 4 أباليك أضاءة في اتجاهين..علوي و سفلي

وضع مراءة خلف السرير..أعطت ديناميكة للغرفة وبعد اخر
وتبلوه مميز كبير...بألوانه البنفسجي و دوراناته كالطاووس

وفرش السرير لون بني قريب من البنفسجي كاللوحة

حتي الموكيت بع جزء دائري حول السرير...وباقي الوكيت تشكيل أخر
بألوان بيجات



 

​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 يناير 2014)

*






جمال ..أستخدام خلفيات بألوان وراء سرير غرفة النوم
*
أستخدم للتصميم ده

بانوهات مستطيلات من الجبس...بألوان بيج و بني..بثلاث درجات بتعتيق محبب
لون وسط للغرفة...لون اغمق للبانوة الداخلي...ثم لون أفتح بالداخل

ميتل الغرفة ذهبي

أستخدم كومودينو وطاولات مختلفة...بين الدائري والمستطيل و المثلث

الستائر أخضر فاتح كمخدات السرير
والبلتكانه أو الجزء العلوي للستارة بيج ببني بأخضر...رسومات طبيعية
مثل لحاف او مفرش السرير
وكأنه هذة الرسمة...أصبحت حيه كنبات صناعي بالخارج...في مقدمة الصورة اليسار

باقي الزرع أخضر باوراق كبيرة....تتفاعل مع ألوان الغرفة الأخضر و البيج و البني

الموكيت بنفس أحدي ألوان البنوهات...البيج






عناصرها المؤثرة...البانوهات بألونها البيج و البني الثلاثة.....الستائر الخضراء بألوان البلتكانه تتفاعل مع ألوان فرش السرير والنباتات


​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 فبراير 2014)

*






جمال ..أستخدام خلفيات بألوان وراء سرير غرفة النوم

أستخدم المصمم في الخلفية في هذا التصميم 
3 أرشات جزء من دائرة...بارزة بكمرة...ووضع كرنيشة حولها
ومفاتيح للأرشات الثلاثة..و 2 كورنر بين الأرشات
ووضع حديد فرفورجية خفيف أعلي الأرش مما أعطاه جمال بعناصر بسيطة
السقف المعلق بمستويين وكرانيش حول حروفه

وأسبوت الأضاءة فوق السرير...بالأضافة للأضاءة الخفية بالمستويين الأسقف المعلق
*
*بالنسبة للألون..أستخدم في الكرسي لون بني مع بيج برسومات...وأستخدمها كما هي
في كرسي السرير ..وفي 4 مخدات...وأخذ درجة البني السابقة ووضعها لون لقماش لظهر السرير والستائر 

أما درجة البيج السابقة أستخدمها بذهبي في فراش السرير...وباقي لون الستائر قد يكون بيج أوذهبي أو درجة تجمعهما
*
*الحوائط كلها بيج ماعدا الكرانيش أبيض...قد يكون هناك تعتيق داخل السقف المعلق
*
*أستخدم المخروط الناقص غطاء الأباجورات ...لون بني داكن ليخالف صفاء البيجات والأبيض
*
*خشب أرش ظهر السرير يتفاعل مع الأرش الكمر
وأعمدة السرير تتفاعل مع أعمدة جسم الأباجورات
*
في كذا تصميم ...أستخدمت مراية الغرفة...كبيرة حرة تستند علي الحائط و تبدء من الأرضية
أطارها ذهبي..كنت أفضل كخشب الغرفة أبيض بيج

جمال ظهور العمود الأبيض من خلال زجاج البلكونة
وجمال تصميم الغرفة المشطورة..بشكل قريب من المثمن





أثاث غرفة النوم تعزف بأنسجام مع عناصر الديكور من أرشات و فرفورجية و ألوان

وجمال مستويات الأضاءة من أسبوتس بطن السقف المعلق...بطن الكمرات الأرش... الأباجورات
مستويات ثلاثة للأضاءة

وتفاعل ظهر خشب ظهر السرير مع الأرش فوقة بالفرفورجية
وكذلك تفاعل 2 كومودينو مع الأرشات فوقها و الفورفورجية
وتفاعل أعمدة السرير مع أعمدة الأباجورات ...وحتي مع أعمدة كرسي السرير
بتناغم

كأنهم وحدة فن واحدة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 فبراير 2014)

*






جمال ..أستخدام خلفيات بألوان وراء سرير غرفة النوم
*
*الغرفة هنا دائرية....أستخدم سره جبس بيج بنقشات خضراء في المنتصف
بالحوائط الدائرية بانوهات..أما مفرغة بيج..أو بنقشات خضراء حولها بيج غامق
زي بين الشبابيك بأرشات دائرية

البانوهات أما طويلة مستطيلة ثم كورنيشة رفيعة بمستوي الكومودينو...ثم مستطيل صغير

صمم خلف السرير دخول للحائط بأرش بمنحنيات..ووضع بالداخل أيضا
بانوهات.واحد كبير في المنتصف...و 2 بانوه للأضاءة

أخرج ستارة من داخل أرش السرير...ومن تحت كورنيشة تاج الأرش
كأنها ستارة تاج ملكي
وبلون ممكن بينك pink فاتح و نقوشات موف...ومثلها باقي الستائر و مفرش السرير
وكرسي 

أما ظهر السرير قطيفة أحمر...مثل كرسي السرير..و 2 كرسيين أخرين بخشب ذهبي أمام الشبابيك والأضاءات النجفة مخروطية ناقصة بخامة زجزاج
مثل الأباليك...وأخرج أبجورتين أباليك..بمخروط أكبر وأقصر..ناقص
للسرير
وأستاند أباجورة مثلهم
وكأن الأضاءة عائلة أخري
أختار سجادة هي ألونها كتير شوية وفقعة..بس مبهجة
وجمعت ألوان الغرفة من بنفسجي و بمبي بينك..وحتي لون الأخضر بنقاشات الجبس 

لو بختار لون السجادة الدائرية...حأختارها نبيتي بذهبي ببيجات

ميتل الغرفة ذهبي نفس الدرجة ...وباقي الخشب غامق نفس الدرجة
*




 

عائلات...عائلة الذهبي...وعائلة الخشب الداكن...وعائلة القطيفة النبييتي...وعائلة الأضاءة..وعائلة قماش الستائر و السرير
عائلة البانوهات بحدود ونقوشات خضراء
والسجادة جمعت بين العائلات لتحتفل معا علي أرضية واحدة
هي غرفة النوم​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 فبراير 2014)

*






أستخدم درجات ألوان بيج بأخضر...حتي درجة الأخضر 
للحوائط...والكرانيش بيضاء..والسقف المعلق فخم بمستويين

وأستخدم في السقف المعلق الثاني درجتين من الأخضر الفاتح و الغامق
وكذلك الستائر بلونيها البيج و درجة من الأخضر

وكذلك مفرش السرير ب 3 مخدات نفس درجات الألوان البيج و الأخضر الفاتح
وكذلك مخدات الكنبة والكرسي الجانبي

وأستخدم درجة الأخضر في تفاصيل الخشب و في جسم الأباجورات
وبعض الاكسسوارات او التحف
ونقشات ظهر السرير

*والأخضر أيضا كمفرش علي الكنبة...وأيضا لون كنار بالسقف المعلق المستوي الثاني
* 
أما باقي ألوان السرير..بقماش ستان لظهر السرير 
وباقي المخدات لون بني فاتح

والموكيت بيج

وأختيار نوعية زرع بأوراقها الخضراء المنسدلة...كأنسدال شراشيب
السرير و الطاولة أمام الكنبة
بألونها الخضراء
*





*حسن تداخل ألوان عائلات أو درجة البيج حتي الأخضر...و
درجة البني الخفيف*​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 فبراير 2014)

*







جمال ...المربعات...و أستخدام خلفيات بألوان وراء سرير غرفة النوم

أستخدم المصمم هنا خلف السرير...مستطيل بارز من الأرضية حتي السقف المعلق
بفرغات مربعة..ومصمت عريض بينها...واللون الأبيض الناصع 

وأستخدم للحوائط اللون الأصفر الكناري بلونه الهادي وأيضا مفرش للسرير
و ألوان غطاء الأضاءه للأباجورات 

والأبيض للسقف كله...و باقي فرش السرير...وألوان فريم الشباك...وال louvers
وسجادة الأرضية المنفوشة 

**و أستخدم زرع علي الجانبين بأوراق طويلة
*
*تصميم السرير لا يناسبنا

*



لو أنت بتنفذ الخلفية دي حتعملها بأي مادة؟

خشب ودهان...شبك و حديد وجبس...أكتاف طوب و جبس

علي فكرة...أنا مش منتظر حد يجاوب​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 فبراير 2014)

*






جمال المربعات...وجمال الأبيض والأسود و أستخدام خلفيات بألوان وراء سرير غرفة النوم
*
فكرة قريبة من السابقة...قسمها الي 9 مربعات..أو مستطيلات قريبة من شكل المربع
وبداخلها مربعات مفرغة..وعراميس متساوية رأسية و أفقية

وأيضا 3 مربعات أضاءة بغطاء زجاج بالسقف
أيوة... المودرن كويس...بس جعلت الغرفة كالمكتب
كنت أفضل المربعات تكون سقف للداخل بأسبوتس....لكنه برضه المودرن

أستخدم أسبوتس أيضا للأضاءات
و2 أباليك جميلة بيضاء وخطوط سوداء منحنية...شكل الزيبرا zippra

ياراجل..دي كانت عايزة سجادة برضه zippra
سجادة بيح بخطوط منحنية ذهبية
لونها البيج قريب من لون بيح السرير و المخدات الأغمق لونا

والأرضية أيضا خشب باركية بيج

والكومودينو برضه أبيض كالحوائط و السقف...و الاباجورات بغطاء أضاءات أسطوانية بيضاء
وزجاج أستاند الأضاءة أبيض بيضاوي الشكل

ميتل الغرفة ...فضي براق...أرجل السرير...جسم الاباجورات و الأستاند ويمكن أطار التلقزيون الفلات ...و فريم الشباك
والشباك زجاج عاكس!!



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 فبراير 2014)

جمال الأبيض والأسود...zippra
جمال..خلفيات غرف النوم

أستخدم المصمم الأبيض..للحوائط..للموكيت...للسقف..وحتي أثاث الغرفة و فرش السرير..والستائر

والأضاءة المودرن بشكلها الدائري...وأسقطها من كمر السقف

أما المميز عن الأبيض فهو

خلفية ممكن تكون ورق حائط...بألوانها و أشكلها السوداء و الرمادي والأبيض
وتكوينات رأسية مستطيلة مشطوفة الكورنر

وباقي الحائط علي الجانبين...تشكيلات سوداء...برضه ممكن يكون نوع من ورق الحائط
فرش السرير أبيض وبه كينار أسود
وخشب السرير أسود

وسجادة الأرضية zippra..أبيض و أسود بخطوطه الأورجنك

وكسر تكرار الأبيض والاسود

بالأصفر..بالمخدة مع الفضي...وطبق ديكور علي الأثاث...وحتي
بالخارج وعاء الزرع أصفر

مميزة كغرفة ثانية...في السكن





عناصرها المميزه..خلفية السرير و سجادة يتفعلان...الأبيض و الأسود
وكسر التكرار بالأصفر​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 فبراير 2014)

جمال ...الأبيض والأسود
جمال..خلفيات غرف النوم

حائط الخلفية أسود بالكامل...ووضع وراء السرير...لوحة أورجنك كبيرة بدرجات ألونها
الأسود والأبيض ودرجتي رصاصي أو فضي الفاتح و الغامق

وأختار لظهر السرير و الفرش ومخدتين..ألوان مشابهة
الأسود و الفضي..والناحية الاخري الداخلية بيضاء بنقشات

وأستخدم أيضا الأسود كجنب وشريط كينار..للدولاب والكومودينو

سجادة صغيرة..أبيض..فضي

الأرضية و الحوائط ...بيج و السقف أبيض معلق بأضاءته المخفية..و أضاءة أسبوتس فوق السرير
كنت أفضل الأرضية...موكيت بيج

ووضع أباجورتين ميتل فضي مثل باقي ميتل الغرفة...والاباجورتين بغطاء أضاءة أسطواني أبيض
أمام حسن أستخدام شباكين..بجانبي السرير

وأيضا مميزة كغرفة نوم أضافية
مودرن





عناصرها...تداخلات..الأبيض والأسود و الفضي
وجمال شباكين بجانبي السرير​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 فبراير 2014)

نغير بمشروع معماري و نعود للديكور​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 فبراير 2014)

3 صور وبلان

مع المعماري نورمان فوستر

ومشروع أبراج سكنية..مكاتب..تجاري..مطاعم...الترويكا
*The Troika*
كوالالمبور...ماليزيا


في مشروعه السابق هنا...أبراج سكني بلبنان...أستخدم البوكسات المتدخلة البيضاء كفريم للمباني 

ولكنه هنا أراد التغير بالمكونات المعمارية
فأختار شرائح الخرسانة الطويلة..كأجناب للأبراج
والبلكونات مختلفة الوجود..كل عدة ادوار...5أو 6..أو 3

وفوق كل بلكونة..صنع عالم من الخيال...ككيان منفصل متصل
من تدرجات الزجاج...والجيوب...بدخول البلكونات
وجمال...الvoid و الsolid

نشوف
مع عم فوستر










شرائح الحوائط الخرسانية..للأجناب
تشكل المشروع
وجميل أطلاقها للسماء في أخر الادوار..وتركها لتعلو حرة عن المبني

وتكوينات الزجاج..بين البلكونات



أختلاف بروزات البلكونات...في الادوار

وعراميس أفقية..وفي الحرف عراميس كل مسافات أعرض
وتشكيل بالخرسانات













..الدور الأرضي..
الحوائط الخرسانية في كل أتجاه لتشكيل المبني

كنت أتمني ألاقي الدور المتكرر...عشان نشوف علاقة الحوائط بالتصميم الداخلي للشقق 









أستخدم للمدخل بوكس خرسانة ملاصق للمبني
بحوائط مايلة بالبلان....وشرائح louvers...محمولة علي أعمدة و كمر مربع
لتشكل أسم المبني
بطريقة مبتكرة





​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 فبراير 2014)

عفوا..الصورة السابقة الناقصة
بتعليق

شرائح الحوائط الخرسانية..للأجناب
تشكل المشروع
وجميل أطلاقها للسماء في أخر الادوار..وتركها لتعلو حرة عن المبني

وتكوينات الزجاج..بين البلكونات





ياريت لو الأخ المشرف..أن أمكن يضعها في مكانها الصحيح...​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 فبراير 2014)

*






2 صورة

كويسة..فكرة عمل كل الماكيت من خشب البلس
والمبني مميز بمادة بلاستيك فضي 
وزجاج المبني بلاستيك شفاف

أظهرت المبني وميزته..خصوصا أذا كان برج
طوله أعلي من المباني حوله
*








*تعرف أن عمل الماكيت ممتع... بس العملية عشان تكون فعلا ممتعة صحيح...عايزة أولا معرفة مواد الماكيت 
المستخدمة...وعايزة برضه معرفة طريقة قصهاو تجميعها ولصقها مع بعض

حاولت أشوف في youtube حاجة عن الموضوع ده...لقيت فيديوهات كثيرة...الموضوع عايز
شوية بحث...للوصول للفيديوهات اللي فيها فايدة و مؤثرة فعلا


*​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 فبراير 2014)

2 قطاع

قطاع للمبني..

يوضح القطع في جزء من الvoid الكتلة الزجاج..ببلاطاتها....ببلكوناتها
وتدرج دخول الكتلة الزجاج فوق البلكونات


ويوضح كخطوط خفيفة وجهات أشكال الحوائط الخرسانية














الحركة دي بيحب يعملها دايما في مبانيه

يغير شكل ولون الزجاج...ليكون كخط..مع خط بلاطة السقف
أو خط البلاطة و الكمرة
أو الدروة

لاحظها...في الخطوط الأفقية السميكة وأستمرارها كخطوط في الزجاج رفيعة







تمت


​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 فبراير 2014)

7 صور

وجدت في اليوتيوب...
طريقة عمل زجزاج بلون أخر علي الحائط
























ماسك تييب ...Mask tape











هي شريحة بلاستيك شفاف...مقصوص منها وحدة زجزاج..علي شكل v v












دهان بالرولة












النهاية من عند الوزرة السفل












ثم دهان..ورفع....ثم وضعها في المكان الجديد..ثم الدهان...وهكذا






مقطع فيديو اليوتيوب
8 دقائق

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeFmy8kP-0k

​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 فبراير 2014)

8 صور

بعض الأشكال أسطمبات البلاستيك الشفاف
وأشكالها علي الحوائط












ممكن تعمل جدار بلون فاتح والرسومات المنقوشة بلون أغمق
وتعكسها في باقي الجدران
فتكون المنقوشة باللون الخفيف و الحائط غامق












الشيت sheet بلاستيك ومفرغ منه فتحات للأشكال
التي ترغب تشكيل ديكورك بها

عمل sheet مساحته كبير هنا












لون بيجات وبني ..الصورة مهزوزة شوية
تأثيرها جميل علي الحائط...وكأنها ورق حائط











دهان بالرولة لفتحات ال sheet البلاستيك











أشكال و رسومات مختلفة
دائرية حمراء كوردة 

و الشيت و هو ينزع خارج الحائط











رسومات دائرية بألوان أحمر كالسابقة و أخضر و أبيض

التشكيلات جميلة... بس الصورة مهزوزه لأني وخدها من الفيديو











ممكن عمل رسومات فن أسلامي..فن عربي
أو حتي رسومات أخري











ممكن دهان بها...الحوائط كلها..أو جدار واحد
أو حتي كرسمه جزء أو أكثر في وسط الحائط







ممكن برضه عمل لوجو مكتب أو شركة بنفس الطريقة...أذا كان شكله يسهل
تحديد أطاره...وليس متداخل

أو حتي رسومات فن أسلامي أو كلمات دينية بمسجد


تمت

​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 فبراير 2014)

10 صور
أستكمال 

*كيف عمل sheet الشييت ده
*
طيب حيفيد بيه...ممكن تعمل ديكور...وتحب أنك تستخدم رسمها بنفسها...بدل النقاش أو الدهان
ما يختارهو رسمه مش منسبه

وأكيد أختيارك حيكون مناسب و يتناسق مع التصميم


في الاول...تختار رسمه يكون فيها فواصل











لو رسمه مفيهاش فواصل...تحط الشييت علي الرسمة 
و تعملها فواصل...











في كتب في المكتبات...أو النت بيكون فيها الرسومات دي











الشييت البلاستيك لازم يبقي رفيع مرن سهل التقطيع











حتشف الرسمه بقلم 











تعمل أوفرلاب overlap بين الشييتس sheets











يفضل تلون sheets وتضعها علي لون الحائط ...للتاكد من تناسق الألوان











يفضل تعمل كل لون منفصل في الرسمه...نسخه
قبل الدهان











تستخدم القأطر cutter في القص











الشكل بعد عمله











بالكامل داخل البانوه







مقطع للفيديو...يتيوب
2 دقيقة

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvYU3bqlwH8


تمت​


----------



## م. أمة الرحمن (7 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخي .. فهذه التصميمات جدا رائعة ..
بعضها وكأنها غير آمنة عند النظر اليها في الوهلة الاولى ..مجرد شعور ليس أكثر ، لكن عند التمعن بها يزول شعور الخوف منها لأن بعضه ايتم تصوريه من الاعلى .
وخصوصا المباني المكسوة بالزجاج ومستندة على الاعمدة الدائرية..
............
اخي لدي سؤال صغير إن سمحت بذلك أخي لتجيبني ...
كيف تقوم بإرفاق الصور ؟؟ أخي هل على موقع رفع وأي موقع رفع بالضبط ؟؟؟ أم بطريقة الرفع على المنتدى ؟؟
لأني لا أزال اجد صعوبة في رفع الصور ومرة حاولت في المنتدى وظهرت الصورة على شكل رابط ليس صورة مباشرةً .. كما تظهر في موضوعك هذا ...
ومن بعدها صرت انسخ والصق ليس اكثر!!!
ممكن شرح بسيط أخي بارك الله فيك..
مع اني اتبعت خطوات الاخ ابو الحلول ( ابو فارس) في موضوعه لرفع الصور وايضا لم ينجح الامر معي !!!!!
وشكرا


----------



## أنا معماري (7 فبراير 2014)

شكرا لتشجيعك...بستخدم برنامج Photobucket لتحميل الصور
بعد تحميل الصور في الموقع...تقومي بنسخ اللينك الأخير وهو الرابع...ووضعه أو لصقه في الموضوع فقط
photobucket.com 

ميزة الموقع ده..بتحتفظي بالصور فيه كلها...وكمان الموقع مشهور و أمن ...يعني في أستمراريه...عشان الصور ما تختفيش من الموضوع...بلحظها في كتير من الموضوعات هنا و عموما في النت... ان صوره أختفت


----------



## أنا معماري (7 فبراير 2014)

5 صور وبلان
​
نعود ثاني للمشروع السابق
مع المعماري نورمان فوستر

ومشروع أبراج سكنية..مكاتب..تجاري..مطاعم...الترويكا​*The Troika*​​كوالالمبور...ماليزيا


مسقط أفقي لأدوار المكاتب 

في الواجهة الداخلية...تقريبا الأعمدة في أتجاهين
أما الوجهة الخارجية..أتجاه الأعمدة في كذا أتجاهه 

صمم كوريدور رئيس في المنتصف..ويتفرع الي ممرات أصغر...الي غرف المكاتب
وغرفة المكتب الواحد...يحتوي علي مكتبين متقابيلين لشخصيين..أو ثلاثة..أو أربعة


​

 
*







دي مجموعة صور للمكاتب
اللي لفت نظري ليها...السقف أسود وبه حتي مواسير الصحي...والدكتات التكييف
وعمل تصميم جميل عبارة عن سقف معلق بكتل خماسية سداسية منحرفة بيضاء*

والأبيض كأثاث بنكسار خطوطه
وكذلك بانوهات الرخام كخلفيه بلون قد يكون ...بينك مع أبيض

وأستخدم زجاج مصنفر...بخطوط عريضه زجاجها شفاف...فكرة كويسة للمكاتب











أجزاء السقف المعلق الأبيض...مع الأساسي الاسود

وأستخدم أسبوتس الأضاءة بتاثيرات جميلة متكرره علي الحائط و الكمرة











غرفة الأجتماعات...حتلاقيها في كورنر البلان
والأشكال المنكسرة...في السقف المعلق الأبيض...فوق طاولة الاجتماعات
كوحدة واحدة
والطاولة أيضا بها انكسارات


واستخدم الانكسار بطريقة جميلة ..في الزجاج المصنفر..كخطوط عريضة زجاج شفاف غير مصنفر
داخل بانوهات خرسانة الشكل...أو رخام











عمل طريقتين للأضاءة...كشافات مكعبة من السقف الاسود...ومواسير الصحي ظاهرة
وأنزل سلك معدني بكشفات أقرب للمكاتب











عمل حتي تصميم البنش أمام الشبابيك...يحروف منكسرة زي أشكال السقف البيضاء

ونفس أشكالها في الوجهات الداخلية كزجاج مصنفر بأجزاء منصف المرايات...جميلة

والموكيت درجتي رمادي فاتح و غامق....تنسجم مع الأبيض و الأسود

كشافات الأضاءة المربعة من السقف











فواصل...زجاج مصنفر بخطوطه الشفاقه

أستخدم الأشكال المنحرفة بالسقف..بشكل منحني مع بعضها فوق أثاث
عبارة عن أشكال منحنية يعلوها زجاج مصنفر وبداخلها مقاعد ببنش ..كمكان للابتوب
تنفع تستخدم في تصميم مطاعم او كافتريا...بعروض أكبر للطاولات ومقاعد للأشخاص
تعطي خصوصية للجالسين

وعمل بنش الشباك بأثاث شكل u.. مائل الأرجل

والميتل كسفل أسفل الأثاث...والموكيت بدرجتي الرصاصي بكتابات






تصميمات مبتكرة لمكاتب

​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 فبراير 2014)

10 صور

جمال ...ورق الحائط

زي ما تطورت أي صناعة او تكونولوجي..تطورت أيضا صناعة ورق الحائط
وأصبحت تنتج اورق تعبر عن فكر التصميم الديكور
من أشكالها و ألوانها وبروزها...وكأنها مرسومة
وخصوصا في المستويات الأقل من الثرية

وأصبح كثير من المنتجات يمكن شرائها عن طريق النت...والكثير منها من الصين
وبأسعار بعضها مناسب

لو أنا مستغربها...
شاهدت مع صديق فيديو باليتيوب شراء طائرة بمحرك لشخص واحد
ب 20ألف $
من النت..وطريقة تركيبها من الصناديق


في التصميم ده...أشكال طبيعية كأنها مرسومة..و أخضر أشجارها يتفاعل مع الستائر وفراش السرير والسجادة
كجزء من التصميم












نفس الشكل في الصالة...

أستخدم بالسقف...للأضاءة...نجف بأشكال متداليه
بسلك و كور ...وتضاد ألوانها يتناسب مع ألوان خشب الأساس
الأسود بالصالة هنا كالخشب الأسود بالأثاث...والابيض هناك بالمدخل كخشب الأثاث هناك الأبيض












أشكال طبيعية ودرجات من البني و البيج والاحمر و الأسود والأبيض
وكأنها لوحة زيتية كبيرة

وكان الكنبة مستخرجة من اللوحة ...من درجة لون
الجزء العلوي يسار

معظم اللوحات دي وضعها داخل الحائط و البروزات حولها
ووضع أسبوتس الأضاءة لتأثر علي جمال اللوحة
في أسفل كمرة البروز












البينك و الرصاصي...ورسمه النبات
ووضع امامها زرع يتفاعل مع زرع الرسمه 

هنا ...الفرش والأرضية مش مناسب...ولكن الفكرة













غصون و عصافير...وألوان هادئة للمكان

اللوحة للداخل وحولها أطار أسود بارز...من درجات ألوانها











رسومات نباتات بتلقائية بألونها الاسود و الرصاصي
جميلة كلوحة خلف سرير..لغرفة غير رئيسية 

خطوط أقلام الأسود في الفرش و المخدات تتفاعل نوعا ما مع خطوط خصون نبات الحائط
ممكن يكون أختيار فرش أحسن من كده ...ينسجم و يتلائم أكثر












رسومات هادئة وكانها كرتونية...وأعمدة نور...وحبل و صور نزله منه
ممكن وضع صور حقيقية.... فوقه بنفس حجم البرواز المرسوم

وورق شجر اللوحة...أنتقل للستائر والفرش والمخدات

وباقي ألوان الفرش و المخدات و غطاء الأباجورة من نفس لون الحائط
والسجادة بها كنار نفس اللون...وألوان كأخضر الزرع

تأثير الأسبوتس علي اللوحة












غرفة بنات...وأستخدام لوحة وردة بلدي...ورسومات صغيرة لورود
والبينك pink

الورود الصغيرة أنتقلت للفرش والمخدات

غطاء أضاءة النجفة بنفسجي فاتح...كدرجة من ألوان الورود 

الأثاث كله...و بانوهات الحائط...أبيض اللون












غرف نوم رئيسية...وخلفية أكثر كلاسيكية وثراء خلف السرير
و بها بروز برسوماتها

الخطوط المنحنية الاورجانك في لوحة الحائط و أيضا في المخدات و الكرسي و بالفرش بلون أغمق

الستائر...بنفس اللون البني لغطاء أضاءة الاباجورات

تأثير أسبوتس الأضاءة علي اللوحة
عمود الاياجورة بنفس مادة كريستال منحنيات النجفة












أشكال بارزة كلاسيك...للصالة
بينك 

الفرش كان عايز شوية لون بينك
pink






تمت

​


----------



## م. أمة الرحمن (9 فبراير 2014)

محمد احمد شعير قال:


> شكرا لتشجيعك...بستخدم برنامج Photobucket لتحميل الصور
> بعد تحميل الصور في الموقع...تقومي بنسخ اللينك الأخير وهو الرابع...ووضعه أو لصقه في الموضوع فقط
> photobucket.com
> 
> ميزة الموقع ده..بتحتفظي بالصور فيه كلها...وكمان الموقع مشهور و أمن ...يعني في أستمراريه...عشان الصور ما تختفيش من الموضوع...بلحظها في كتير من الموضوعات هنا و عموما في النت... ان صوره أختفت



جزاك الله خيرا اخي على الرد .. أتعبتك معي
يبدو أن الموقع يتطلب التسجيل فيه على ما رأيت وذلك من اجل رفع الصور..
شكرا


----------



## أنا معماري (9 فبراير 2014)

9 صور

​هل الزجاج يعطي جمال ووظيفة للديكور الخارجي؟​
جمال ...الزجاج

قد يشكل الزجاج جمالا ووظيفة خارجيا...للمحلات و المطاعم...أو المكاتب اللي علي الشارع
ويعطي تمييز لتصميم الديكور أو المعماري

أولا كفاصل...وأحيانا معتم للخصوصية...وأيضا كتابات أسم المحل..المنتج...النشاط...أو المواعيد

كتابة أسم المحل و المنتج..بحروف شفافه في جزء الزجاج المعتم

​










زجاج الفترينة...شفاف بجزء سفلي معتم
وأستيكر للكتابات و الماركة











الزجاج الشفاف و المعتم

وكتابة النشاط ..مركز تجميل ...وشريط و فيونكة












الباب زجاج شفاف...ما عدا شريط بالمنتصف معتم

عليه أستيكر كتابة المواعيد....أبيض و أسود












الفترينة زجاج شفاف...وفي الداخل بالأعلي أستخدم مستطيلات بلاستيك بحروف بارزة أسود لأسم الماركة او المحل
وبداخلهم الأضاءات

وعلي الزجاج الشفاف وضع أستيكر للماركة أسود...وكتابات رصاصي











في الداخل الأرفف و بنش الكونتر من الخشب البني الغامق
ووضع وراء الكونتر خلفية بيضاء

بكتابات برضه أسود للماركة أو أسم المحل











فترينة أبل....زجاج شفاف...والخلف جزء مستطيل زجاج نصف شفاف
بأستيكر صور أشخاص و كومبوترات و كتابات سوداء












أستيكر صورة بالألوان للنشاط...وكتابات بلون أسود و أبيض

وتمميز كتابة أسم المحل بحروف بروز علي قضيبان مسثبتين بفريم الزجاج
والفريم بارز ككنتليفر..يحمل التغطية الزجاج










كتابات حروف النشاط شفافة للزجاج المعتم





​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 فبراير 2014)

8 صور

​هل الزجاج يعطي جمال ووظيفة للديكور الداخلي؟
​
جمال ...الزجاج الداخلي

وظيفة كفاصل...و أستخدام الزجاج المعتم بالكامل...أو أجزاء..أو رسومات...كوظيفة و ديكور داخلي


معظمه معتم بدوائر شفافه..وأستيكر لعلامات تجارية
أو خطوط طيران











معتم بتشكيلات...فاصل و خصوصية و تقسيم للفراغات
ألواح الزجاج حولها فرغات...بينها وبين...الأرضية و السقف و حتي الفريم











معتم بأجزاء السفلي...مستطيلات و شرائط
لخصوصية الموظف الجالس بالداخل 

أستخدم فريمات ألمونيوم حول الزجاج...و أسطوانات نصف دائرية من الفريم











معتم بأجزاء السفلي...مستطيلات و شرائط
للخصوصية
و بتشكيلات 

ألواح الزجاج مثبته في مجري...او فريم رفيع ميتل

عمود دائري...وفوقه سقف معلق دائري..بأسوتس أضاءات
وأضاءة خفية زرقاء..












الزجاج شفاف...وفي المنتصف معتم...للخصوصية

ألواح الزجاج ملاصقة بينها ....ومثبته مباشرة بالارضية 











عكسها...معتم من أعلي كمستطيلات و شريط..تغطي مستوي وجه الموظف

أسبوتس الاضاءة علي الجانبين بسقف الكوريدور











في coffee shop..كافيتريا بمول
كفاصل..او أبواب بزجاج معتم...يتحرك علي مجري للحركة و التثبيت ... بالأعلي و الأسفل

أضاءة كشافات نازلة من مواسير ستيل بالسقف











يمكن هنا طي أبواب الزجاج المعتم او فردها... ولها مجري بالأعلي والأسفل

الطاولات و الكراسي خشب بني داكن
والمقعد مغطي بجلد بلون مفرش الطاولة 
أخضر





​


----------



## بنار اسيا (10 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله لجهودكم مشرفنا المميز في موضوعكم تصميمات اعجبتني وحقا اعجبتني فكرة انتقائكم وشرحكم وتنوعكم للمشاريع جزاكم الله خيرا عنها
ومتابعين لسلسله التصاميم باذدن الله
بوركتم​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 فبراير 2014)

متشكر ليكي..وسعيد بدعائكي و تشجيعكي والحمد لله ده بيدي دفعه حماس كويسة...حبيت بس اوضح أني مش مشرف...ممكن نعتبرها مشرف لموضوعي..أو لي الشرف للعمل معاكم و بينكم و بتشجعكم وبدفء المنتدي الملتقي.

الحاجة اللي انا مفتقدها...هي مشاركة تفاعلية من الأعضاء...لأن ده ممكن يجعلنا نزيد و نركز و نستفيد و نسرع...بأمكانيات اكثر...وبسهولة و ييسر غير متوقع...ممكن عدة أضعاف عما نحن عليه...والتشجيع الفعلي العملي اللي لقيته كان و مازال من مشرفنا مؤمن بالله..

هدفنا هو اننا نتعاون كلنا لنصبح منافس لسوق العمل المعماري العالمي في بلادنا والخليج والخارج بتمتع وأستمتاع...ونسأل الله أن يرزقنا الأخلاص...


----------



## أنا معماري (10 فبراير 2014)

5 صور​
​هل الزجاج يعطي جمال لكونتر الديكور الداخلي؟
​
جمال ...الكونتر الزجاج الداخلي


أستخدم هنا ...الزجاج في تصميم منتصف الكونتر...كألواح زجاج مصنفر معتم بتشكيلات خطوط حرة
وثبتها بمسامير قلووظ في خشب الكونتر..ثم صامولة خارجية بشكل دائري لتحمل الزجاج

صمم سفل بني خلف الزجاج .. ووضع خلفية للزجاج بيضاء...والزجاج داخل بروز خشب بيج بالأعلي













أستخدم الزجاج امام الخلفية orange أو تميل للأصفر
وأنعكاسات الاضاءة تزيد الخلفية جمالا
وميزها بالفواصل الميتل الذهبي

وأستخدم فريم الخشب بالكونتر بلون مقارب للخلفية...بشكل منحني
وفي مقدمتها...خلفية بيضاء لامعة...أو زجاج
ورف من أعلي أيضا زجاج مرتفع بمثبتات

وأسبوتس الأضاءة بالسقف تنعكس علي الزجاج

جميل الوحدة ككل...وحدة الكونتر...بألوانها و علاقاتها...وكعنوان في المقدمة ...يدل علي المحل...أو الشركة أو المكتب..بيتوقف علي نوعية المنتج
اللي بتأثر علي شكل الديكور و تفاصيلة













أستخدم المصمم اللون الأسود في خشب الفراغ
ومنها فريمات الكونتر العريضة

وبينها مسطحات زجاج مصنفر معتم بتشكيلات جميلة خطوط ملتوية
ووراءها الأضاءات أسبوتس ببطن نهاية الكونتر

فقط...مسطحات الزجاج كبيرة شوية هنا بالتصميم..












أراد المصمم الديكور ان يستخدم عائلة الزجاج المعتم المصنفر...كأدواته
فوضعها حفاصل بالواح مستطيلة ..لغرفة المكتب وأستخدم بينها فريمات خشب بني رفيعة ...

وأستخدم الزجاج من نفس النوع في مقدمة الكونتر بأضاءات خلفه...ولوح خلفية مستطيل..بأسبوتس أضاءات ببطن الكمرة الخشب العلوية
وخشب بني داكن فاخر...كباقي الكونتر كفريم و كالخلفية وكفتحة باب ..وأضاءات مخفية اعلاه

الخشب الداكن و الزجاج ببياض لونه...يتعشقان بجمال

والأبيض في السقف المعلق...بدائرة للداخل بالمنتصف...وأضاءة خفية

والاثاث كخشب داكن نفس اللون او الابيض..أنه فقط الانسجام بين المواد والتصميم و الالوان

والارضية رخام بيج بتجزيعات طولية












منحنيات و موجات من الزجاج المعتم بفريم وفواصل أسطوانية ميتل سيلفر silver

هو مش كونتر...بس ممكن يستخدم كفكرة ككونتر...أوفواصل بمكتب أو كافيتريا coffee shop
بين الجلسات أو الطاولات في المطاعم







نوعية المنتج ...قهوة أو أكلات سريعة أو مطعم فاخر...الديكور أختياره ...مودرن أو كلاسيك..أو تلقائي...أو أستيل خاص ريفي..فرعوني..أوصخري
أو..أو ...كل نوعية تأثر علي شكل وتكوين الديكور و العلاقات بينها والألوان و الملمس و المواد و الاضاءات والفاخمة 

حتي نوعية المنتج..كلون و ملمس المنتج و شكل المنتج وقوام المنتج و حجم المنتج وشخصية المنتج
تؤثر علي التصميم

وكذلك حتي المالك بيأثر...شخصيته ..فريحي..هادئ..نشيط...أستثماري..منطلق...مقيد

حتي الماركة و أسم النشاط...وحتي البرشور brochure أو الفلاير...حتي موقعهم الألكتروني و الكروت

كلما كانت تلك العناصر كأنها عائلة واحدة متجانسة و منسجمة كلما كان التصميم أنجح و اكثر تأثير

ولذا علي المصمم دراسة كل شئ عن ما يصممه

ربنا يسهل ونلاقي امثلة علي الكلام ده​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 فبراير 2014)

نوعية المنتج ...قهوة أو أكلات سريعة أو مطعم فاخر...الديكور أختياره ...مودرن أو كلاسيك..أو تلقائي...أو أستيل خاص ريفي..فرعوني..أوصخري
أو..أو ...كل نوعية تأثر علي شكل وتكوين الديكور و العلاقات بينها والألوان و الملمس و المواد و الاضاءات والفاخمة​
حتي نوعية المنتج..كلون و ملمس المنتج و شكل المنتج وقوام المنتج و حجم المنتج وشخصية المنتج
تؤثر علي التصميم

وكذلك حتي المالك بيأثر...شخصيته ..فريحي..هادئ..نشيط...أستثماري..منطلق...مقيد

حتي الماركة و أسم النشاط...وحتي البرشور brochure أو الفلاير...حتي موقعهم الألكتروني و الكروت بيأثر

كلما كانت تلك العناصر كأنها عائلة واحدة متجانسة و منسجمة كلما كان التصميم أنجح و اكثر تأثير

ولذا علي المصمم دراسة كل شئ عن ما يصممه​

ربنا يسهل ونلاقي امثلة علي الكلام ده​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 فبراير 2014)

14 صور

​هل يوجد تشكيلات أو رسومات لألواح الزجاج كديكور داخلي؟
​
جمال ...أشكال و رسومات بالزجاج كديكور داخلي
ما بين الشفاف و المعتم المصنفر و النصف معتم...كخطوط و رسومات

فروع غصون و أوراق












خلفية كانها جزوع شجر متداخله











أزهار












ورود











تشكيلات خشبية












ألواح طولية...فاصل...بخطوط رسوماتها












أفرع و اوراق..هنا كترت شوية من المصمم












منحنيات اورجانك و أوراق











منحنيات أورجانك...ودوائر











موجتين متداخلتين بجمال وهدوء لغرفة مكتب












فقاعات ماء...مش عارف معمولة أزاي













جميلة بألوان اوراق وورود بدرجات الأزرق و الفضي و الأخضر برقي...وتداخلات الشفاف مع المصنفر













وكانها ألواح سيراميك وليس زجاج











خطوط منحنية






​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 فبراير 2014)

22 صورة


جمال ...أشكال و رسومات بالزجاج....للأبواب
ما بين الشفاف و المزغلل

دوائر وفواصل ميتل metal









خطوط رسومات نباتات









رسومات الزجاج...نباتات للزجاج الأبيض...وللزجاج الملون









مدخل أكثر فخامة....وفريمات بلون ذهبي...وزجاج الباب بتشكيلات رسوماته و درجات بياضه و شفافيته









تشكيل زجاج الباب...وضلفتين ثابتتين..أو حدة أيضا متحركة
وميزة الزجاج بالباب...كشكل جمالي للديكور...ولأنارة جيدة للمدخل
أو بهو البيت









الوصول حتي لرسومات جبال و نخيل بلون أبيض مصنفر مع الزجاج الشفاف









تشكيلات دائرية بالزجاج تتفاعل مع شكل المقبض النصف دائري للضلفتين
ثم يكمل كشرائط طولية و عرضية
بجمال و فخامة









باب منزلق.. بزجاج بألوان بيضاء مستطيلات وأليبس بداخله شكل نبات
بداخل الزجاج الشفاف









جميل خطوط تلقائية للزجاج المصنفر...والمربعات الشفافة
خصوصا أذا كان باقي الديكور أو السقف
به أشكال مربعات
فتتفاعل المربعات









كله زجاج...و الباب بفريمة الخشب و مقبضين ستييل
وشريطين من الزجاج المصنفر...تمر بالشفاف









شرائط زجاج مصنفرعريضة...وبينها فرغات شفافة رفيعة










جميل...تعاكس الشفاف و الأبيض المصنفر..لنصف الضلفة و للمربعات









ضلفة زجاج...بأشكال مصنفرة بأشكال سداسية...تتماشي مع اللون الأخضر الفاتح
زاهي









الزجاج المصنفر الأبيض بالكامل...قد يكون له حاجة في بعض التصاميم...خصوصا كخصوصية للغرفة
بيهدء من ألوان التصميم
ويترك العمل و السيطرة للألوان الاخري
كألوان الخشب البني...والأباليك الرصاصي الغامق









جمال الضلفتين الزجاج...بتعاشقهم...وبتعاشق الدوائر والمنحنيات بجمال









أختيار الابواب و أشكال الزجاج بدوراناتهم...قد يكون مرتبط بدوران الأثاث...او عناصر التصميم الداخلي










رسومات متقطعة بشفافيتها....لتفصح عن عزلة الزجاج الأبيض









خطوط عشوائية وتلقائية بشفافية...بالزجاج الأبيض 



 





شفافية الخطوط التلقائية بالزجاج المصنفر









جمال ...شفافية الشجرة و فروعها..تخترق فراغ بياض الزجاج









ضلفة منزلقة ...زجاجها شفاف بأشكال أوجانك مصنفرة 









رسم تلقائي لنبات






​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 فبراير 2014)

6 صورة

جمال ...أشكال كتابات بالزجاج....بعضها من مادة الزجاج
والبعض أستيكرس...لزق

أصبحت من مفردات الديكور ...أستخدام الكتابات..كماركة أو أسم المحل
علي الأبواب

​








أستغلل الزجاج..في عملين
الخصوصية...وعبارات لماركات










جميلة...وبسيطة..و بأحجام










أسم الشركة...بال orange و الرصاصي
والألوان مأخوذة من ألوان الحائط
بتجانس

سوء كانت الكتابات من مادة الزجاج او أستيكر 
فأنها أصبحت لغة حوار بين مصمم الديكور
ومستعمل الفراغ

فيقال عن عمله في النهاية...بأنه تصميم بأبداع











تفاوت وتغيير أحجام أي شئ .... سواء الكتابات أو الاعمدة أو أي عنصر بالديكور أو العمارة
يعطي جمال
ربما يستأنس الأنسان بأي عائلات ...عائلات الألوان...عائلات الأشكال...عائلات الأحجام
حتي يرتاح عندما يشاهد تجمعات الحيونات...
مثل قطيع الفيله..أو تجمعات الأحصنه...أو أي عائلات

عائلة بأحجام مختلفة...وهي أيضا عائلة البيجات...أستأنس بعائلة الأحجام...و أستأنس بعائلة الألوان









عائلة بأحجام مختلفة...وهي أيضا عائلة الرماديات









حتي في الأشجار و النباتات
عائلة التكوينات و الاحجام...وعائلة جزوع الخشب البني...وعائلات درجات الزرع الأخضر










غالبا تعلم المصممين ... النسب و الأحجام و الألوان من الطبيعة
من جمال الخالق

.
.
.
فأقتبس المصممين الي مبناهم
عائلات الأحجام..وعائلات الألوان
اللي هي هنا ...الاعمدة...والأبيض



 

فيستأنس مستخدم المبني...

​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 فبراير 2014)

سنعود للزجاج و الديكور

بعد الأستأنس بهذا المشروع​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 فبراير 2014)

10 صور

مطار شانغي ...سنغافورة 
Changi Airport

حصل علي جائزة أفضل مطار لعام 2013

عندما أرد المصمم ان يعمل في هذا المطار....وبعد دراسته لستغافورة و ما يميزها
وأراد ان ينعكس ذلك علي المطار

فماذا وجد؟

أن سنغافورة تتميز ...بكثرة الامطار...والطبيعة من أشجار و خضره...وبحيرات

فماذا فعل؟

في مشروع سابق هنا...وضع مصمم أخر كور ذهبية وشفافة...بواجهة بهو مجمع السينيمات


















ولكنها في مطار سنغافورة... قطرة مطر ذهبية












وقطرت ذهبية...تمثل أمطار سينغافورة












نزله من سلك معدني...شفاف غير واضح












وتشكل موجات في أرجاء المطار












لتشكل عنصر جمالي...وتلفت وتأنس نظر المنتظر بحقائبة












لبداية زيارة... أو هي لذكري














لكثرة أمطار سنغافورة






​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 فبراير 2014)

7 صور

نستكمل

وبعد نزول الأمطار...التي أعتبرها المصصم كالذهب












كان له ان يفكر ماذا سيطرح مطر سنغافورة...
غابات...من الأشجار الملتحمة الأغصان و الأوراق
والنباتات 












فكيف عبر عنها المصمم في مبناه

مجموعة من الأعمدة ...بكسوة خشب كجزوع الأشجار












منتشرة في أرضية المطار












وفي السقف...حيث الغصون والأوراق متشابكة
بمواسير فضي كغصون ... أما أوراق الشجر...فهي فريمات مستطيلة وسلك شبك..فضيه اللون
في أتجاهات متعددة
وبينها أضاءات...لتعكس جمال فكرته و التصميمم












وأراد ان تكتمل الفكرة...فعكس الأوراق و الأغصان...كظلال سوداء رخام
علي التربة البيج الرخام
أو الأرضية














وممرات مشاة...بين غابته المعمارية






​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 فبراير 2014)

8 صور

نستكمل

ولتكتمل الفكرة وتتجانس...بالمطار
وضع النخيل .... ومسطحات خضراء كحوائط...والتي أصبحت سمه في عمارة سنغافورة
يضعون تلك المسطحات بالداخل و الخارج
أو علي تدرج أسطح المباني
























دمج بين أشجاره المعمارية ...وأشجار النخيل الطبيعية أو الصناعية
وفي الأسفل أحواض نباتات
لتكمل الفكرة












أستخدم تلك الفرغات...لوضع عربه الشنط
carts

وعلي الأحرف...سير مرور الشنط...وأنتظار الركاب لشنطهم ...وسط جمال الطبيعة












أسنخدم عناصر الزجاج المصنفر ....شبه معتم أبيض زجاجي اللون
كعناصر لدروات بالدور العلوي...و أفتكر كتغطيات للتشكيل المدرج الكتل
وكأنه يمثل شلالات ستغافورة

داخل فريم فضي...وأضاءة مكررة طولية












أوراق...أوراق أشجار...أوراق أشجار نخيل...أوراق أشجار معمارية












عائلة البنيات...لأعمدة المعماري....وجزع النخيل
و عائلة الزجاج..بالدروات...وبتدرج العنصر الشلالات
وعائلة الأخضر...كأوراق هنا و هناك
وجمال












حائط السفل مرتفع...من الحجر...أو غالبا GRC 
خرسانة بألياف زجاجية...مصبوبه في قوالب...وبملمس و ألوان حجرية
وعليها نقاشات...قد تمثل الغابات أو أثار سنغافورة

والأضاءة خفية من أسفل علي الحائط...تعطي فخامة..كأضاءة المتاحف 
وكأنها أثار الذهب





​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 فبراير 2014)

10 صور

نستكمل​

ووضع أحواض الزرع...بها نباتات و نخيل و شجيرات....سواء طبيعية أو صناعية


عند أختياره للزهور البنفسجية...أختارها لتلائم الموكيت بدرجاته البنفسجي
وجمالها مع الأخضر...والرخام البيج

وباقي العناصر المعمارية...كأعمدة...دروات....بين رخام بيج...وزجاج....بطريقة بسيطة عادية
وكأنه يريد أن تعبر النباتات وألونها و أرضيتها
عن المكان
​










تنوع انواع أحواض الزرع ....وألوان رخامها..هنا بني جرانيت
وأحجار طبيعية
حواف جرانيت...والسلالم و الممر حجر

والخلفية المعمارية بسيطة متواضعة...لكي لا تعبر ألا النباتات و الزرع عن هاويه المكان
​










الحواف رخام رصاصي...والسلالم حجر
والممر و الكوبري خشب
تمثل طبيعة سنغافورة












الزرع....والحجر....وبحيرة...وأسماك
​










تنوع في تشكيلات النخل












النخل يصعد بأرتفاعه و أوراقه...للدور الأعلي
ليصافح خشب الأعمدة المعماري












لم ينسي أن يضع بعض النحت
تشكل غالبا شخص جالس
وكانه يجلس يتفرج علي جمال التصميم












ولم ينسي شكل الأسد...بزرع و أضاءات
يمثل تراث البلد
​










تنوع في أشكال الموكيت...للتسريه علي المسافر
وأخذ من لونها الأحمر
مقاعد أيضا حمراء
للأنسجام
​










حتي لوحة الوصول وضعها امام حائط من الزرع بألوانه
​




​​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 فبراير 2014)

3 صور​​عناصر أخري بمطار سنغافورة

أرضية أليبس خشب....تغيير من شكل الأرضية ظلال الأشجار
وضع بها جلاسات..وزرع و نخل
ومقاعد خشب...













داخل الأيبس الخشب الكبير....وضع أليبس داخله..بلون موكيت موجود بأرضيات أخري بالمطار
ودروة بيضاء أليبس تحدد بداخلها المقاعد

وأحواض الزرع الأسطوانية بها النباتات و النخيل

وعمل شلالات..من بعض الدوائر والأعمدة

وتشكيل رائع لملء فرغات المطار....بالمقاعد والزرع












الدور العلوي أستخدم فريمات ألومنيوم أبيض...بين ألواح الزجاج 
التي تغطي جزء من الدروة من أسفل...ومنطلقه تعلو الفريمات الرأسية من أعلي







​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 فبراير 2014)

5 صور​​عناصر أخري بمطار سنغافورة

نوع المصمم في موكيت الأرضيات
وهنا بأشكال أورجانك...بأنسبابيتها و خطوطها
والألوان الأسود و الفضي والبيج بدرجات

وأستخدم مقاعد فوتيهات لراحة المسافرين
وبألوان تتناسب مع الطبيعة...بخضارها و بنيتها

والأشجار كخلفية












السقف المعلق بالوانه الsilver الفضي
وفرغات للداخل سوداء

وأصبحت الفرغات الداخلية السوداء كشرائط من مفردات الديكور..بأضاءتها سواء داخلة او بارزة
وكأنها عيون تلمع في الظلام الأسود
حنشوفها كتيير في التصاميم

التنوع في الزجاج...وبميل هنا












الموكيت خطوطة السوداء مجزعة...بين العريض و الخطوط الرفيع
تقاطع الألوان الفضي بجمال

الكونتر دائري silver و تجليد خشب












الزجاج أنطلق لأعلي يعلو علي قيد الفريم الألومنيوم الفضي

وشكل في الزجاج...بين الشفاف...وهنا بألوان رسومات
قد تكون ستيكرس كبيرة

وبألوان جذابة بدرجاتها لتجاري المطار












الواجهات زجاج كيرتين وول...مقسمه الي مستطيلات بفريمات عريضة
وأستخدم نفس نوعية الموكيت بالدور الأعلي
مع تغيير جزء الممر كرخام







​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 فبراير 2014)

5 صور​​​عناصر أخري بمطار سنغافورة

السقف...متنوع بين فضي أوأبيض
وشرائط الأسود..الأستربس
والعين المضيئة في ظلام الأسود

وفي الخلف طريقة أنارة من السقف مستوحاة غالبا من شكل ورقة شجر مكبرة ...بأنحناءتها
ومحملة علي جزوع الأشجار المعمارية












كرر الفريمات الطولية بجانب ألواح الزجاج المنطلقة
ولكن هنا جدد بأنحناءتها بعمودين منها
وكمرة زرقاء منحنية أيضا













دائما أي أنحناءات تداخل...للموكيت و للرخام و للخشب
وبتكون جميلة و جرئية لختلاف المواد

وهنا حول الكزنتر الدائري...والممر الخشب دائري منحني مع الموكيت
والكونتر خشب أغمق...بأستربس فواصل و سفل....معدني












في الأعلي السقف المعلق...معدني silver
والأضاءة كعين مضيئة من داخل الأسود الغاطس

وأستخدم بلاطات ما بين مستطيلة و مربعة
بألوانها البنيات
بتألق و جمال












كونتر خشب...به زرع نباتات...وبارز منه رف أبيض
وألوان بني و نبيتي للمقاعد





​​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 فبراير 2014)

3 صور​​​عناصر أخري بمطار سنغافورة

جمال السقف الفضي...وأضاءات من مستويات فوقه...غير واضحة
قد تكون مخفية...طبيعية...صناعية
أو كل ذلك
فتحقق تشتت عين مستخدم المبني في أدراكها

وظلالها السوداء أو الأخضر الغامق علي الرخام البيج...الأرضية

وأخذ العنصر الأسود من الرخام ليضعه كتلة زجاج شبه شفاف
وأستيكر كبير علامة أبيض 

ومستويات الزجاج المصنفر كدروات في الأدوار المختلفة...وبلونه المميز












حب أن يضيف عنصر ملفت...أو مبهر
وكأنه طبق طائر 
وكأنه يريد أن يقول نعم نتطلع من الطائرة الي أطباق الفضاء
وعبر عنه بأربع أعمدة...وتغطية دائرية بمنحنياتها لأعلي
وكمرة بني أو فضي أسفلها وبداخلها أضاءة مخفية
تحقق أنوار مخفية مبهرة للطبق الطائر

مهم معرفة كيف ننشئ تأثير معين بالمواد و بالأضاءات

وأستخدم فريمات معدنية ألومنيوم silver بمستوياتها الأفقية الدائرية...و تقاطعها مع الرأسية المنحنية
وبداخلها قد يكون زجاج و ستائر بيضاء
وأضاءات

وتأثير أخر

وحول ممراتها دروة منحنية للدور وبارزة
وكتابة الوصول .... بارزة silver تتفاعل مع ألوان ال silver الأخري
بجمال

لاحظ تفاعلات اللون ال silver كأوراق و فريمات و أعمدة وأحتمال الكمرة متكونش بني و تكون برضه فضي

مش عارف أستخدم شكل عيون داخل الزجاج و فالأعلي... ما هي فائدتها وعلي ماذا تدل
ربما جزء ما في الطائرة
وربما ديكور...سماعات...مش عارف
بس هو كررها كتير في المطار














أعمدة الأشجار المعمارية تداعب أعمدة الفضي حاملة الطبق الطائر




​​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 فبراير 2014)

7 صور​​
​عناصر أخري بمطار سنغافورة

أستخدام الرخام أو البلاطات....في توجيه مستخدم المبني
وقد يكون مبني عام أو مستشفي...أو مطار

بصفين من البلاطات في خط مستقيم طويل...يقطعها بلاطات عرضية قصيرة
وأنها نفس الشئ...ولكن قصير كمربع...أو كرأس سهم

بألوانها الرصاصي كالسقف والأعمدة وبحصي بالرخام ببنيات و بيج...يتماثل مع البلاطات الأخري البني..أو الكلي البيج
وكأنها تقول للمسافر ...من هنا..من هنا












ممرات...وعبر أن أتجاهها الطولي ببلاطات رخام طولية
بيج و أزرق

ولأنها فيها ميل خفيف
فوضع بلاطات..وحدة ناعمة..ووحدة خشنة
للأحتكاك

والسقف المعلق هناك..أوجد بيه ميل للتجديد...وضع صفين من الأسبوتس الأضاءة
وأوجد فراغ طولي بين كتلتين الميل













حول سير المشي المتحرك...موكيت أزرق بدرجات غامق و فاتح
وعند نهاية السير
مش عارف...هل هو زجاج ببروزات..أو خشن للأحتكاكات...أو معدني خشن بخطوط بارزة
وعبر عن هذا الأحتكاك لمساعدة فكر المسافر
بخطوط بينك تقطع الأزرق بالموكيت
وللوصول للأمان
باللون البينك الكامل للموكيت
وتفاعل مع أحاسيس المستخدم

ووضع كذلك أشارات المرور...الاحمر و الأخضر
بالجنب

وللتكتمل الوحدة الديكور مع المعماري...مستطيل بالسقف وفتحة أضاءة فوق السير
وظهور كمر عرضي أقصر يقطعها

وكذلك نفس التفاعل...بشبابيك علوية غاطسة للواجهة
يقطعها بروز الاعمدة

من الأشياء الجميلة...أن المهندس المعماري...يضع مع الأضاءة الطبيعية أيضا أضاءة صناعية
حولها ...أو فوقها...أو حتي تحتها
وكأن مصادر الأضواء الصباحية والمسائية
من أتجاة واحد
ويعتبر تعبير جيد من المصمم

وهنا وضع في الجزء الشابيك الغاطس...فوقها أضاءات أسبوتس...أي من نفس الأتجاة..الغاطس

ولم ينسي أن يذكر المسافر...بسنغافورة والنخيل...وهنا النخيل في قصاري أو أواني زرع كبيرة

والأعمدة الكبيرة بالخارج بألوانها الرخام الغامق













وعند التشييك علي التذاكر

وضع بلاطات بشكل طولي..علي جزئين
لتمثل وتساعد علي عمل طابور هنا

ولكن غطاها مشغل المطار...بموكيتات بنفسجي فاتح ألوانه زاهية جميلة
تتماشي مع بنفسجي أعلي الكونتر الغامق

والكونترات بينك اللون...للتلطيف من ألوان المطار الأخري...الغامقة













خطوط البلاطات الطولية كشريطين أو ثلاثة... متقاطع معها خطوط قصر بيج...حول كتلة الكونترات
لتساعد وتحدد مكان الفراغ













أعمدة و كمر... مسلوب الشكل للتشكيل...يربط بينه كمر..وقضبان للربط و للتشكيل...بلونه البنفسجي أو الأزرق
وأستخدم كمرة للربط...وكعلامة لكتابة الأستخدام














الأشجار الخشبية المعمارية
شكل في دورانها...بتفريغات بلون فضي تتماشي مع ألوان السقف الفضي...ومقسمة
وتحمل ما بينها لوحة أعلان السفر الكبيرة
وأرقام الممرات

والتغطية بأونها الفضي..وبينها الزجاج بداخلة أضاءات 
مستوحاة من شكل ورق الشجر
المبالغ في حجمها...لأبهار المستخدم



​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 فبراير 2014)

التعود علي المشاريع الكبيرة...يكسر من رهبتها والتعامل معها...فتصبح عادية...
وتصبح المشاريع المتوسطة...أقل من العادية...وتصبح المشاريع الصغيرة كالعمارات و الفيلات و المحلات...
كقزقزة لب

وهذا الشعور ستحس به بداخلك...وسيحسه أيضا حتي بدون أن تتكلم...المالك..وصاحب المشروع...
والمهندس المدير
وكل من تتعامل معه

فتحلق مع نسور العمارة زهي حديد ونورمان فوستر وباقي النسور...
فوق غيوم العمارة الغير ملائمه لنا


​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 فبراير 2014)

13 صورة


​المقاعد...في مطار سنغافورة

أستخدام الشيزلونج بألوان تتناسب مع الديكور وخصوصا الموكيت

​​​
​​الرصاصي واللبني...في الموكيت و الشيزلونج

وفريم ميتل...والباقي جلد
والزرع في الخلفية












فريم ميتل ستانل ستيل..وجلد رصاصي و أسود

ودرجات رصاصي فاتح وغامق بأنحناء بالموكيت

حلل... كيف أنتقل المصمم من zone ألوان الرصاصي هنا...الي zone ألوان البيج و البني هناك
وتداخلاتهم












شزلزنج جلد فخم...وأكثر راحة للمسافر...والأنتظار قد يطول بالمطار ل 8 أو 10 ساعات
وأستخدم الجلد الأسود...والأطار المعدني

وأحواض زرع كبيرة دائرية...بأطار خشب و تجويف تحتها بأضاءات مخفية
لمزيد من الراحة و أسترخاء للمنتظر












تشكيل ديكور...لعلامات فوتيهات الأستراحة
بأستخدام أعمدة خشب... وكمرة بالأسفل خشب بني داكن
و فريمات معدنية ...منها قضبان...
تحمل اللوحة الخشب بالمنتصف بني داكن

ومحاولة من المصمم لعمل أبتكار تشكيلي باللوحة ككل












الأعمدة الخشب للوحة...والقضبان
والشيزلونج...يأخذ درجات البني من اللوحة...ومن الموكيت
مع درجة أفتح للتغيير

وجنبها للتخفيف...حوض زرع أبيض مشطوف أو مائل الجوانب....وهدوء الزرع
كشخص يرتاح تحت شجرة












مشكلة معظم المطارات...بأن مقاعدها غير مريحة للتمديد
وهذا ما عكسه المصمم بمطار سنغافورة
بالأسترخاء

وما ميزها هنا....هذا التشكيل للديكور...والطبيعي...وممكن أستخدمه في كذا مكان أو في تصاميم أخري
الحائط الحجر بفتحات مستطيلة أفقية بها زرع....وخلفة الحائط ككل زجاج
والأرضية زلط...بحاجز جميل خشب...أو GRC
وأواني الزرع السوداء...بأحجامها و أشكالها المختلفة...كعائلات
والزرع بأوراقة الطويلة العريضة

وتكوين رائع...يتناسب كوحدة لوحدة
وأيضا ينسجم مع الموكيت برسوماته

و ينسجم ككل مع درجات ألوان الفوتيهات و الشوزلينجات












نوع في الباثيو...بأحواض زرع كبيرة من الرخام البني
وشكل في حوافها...بين النصف الدائري الأسطواني...و الدائري الأسطواني المتقاطع مع دروة الرخام البني
ونوع في النباتات و الزرع 
وبداخلها ماء و أسماك ملونة..وبعض النوافيرالصغيرة

وفوتيهات بني و بيج ودرجاتهم












رخام بيج وكأن مسطحاته كبيرة و مستمرة
قد قطعهوه الموكيت البني بدرجاته ورسوماته
وكذلك بنفس المساحات موحدة مع السقف البني الميتل....يقطع بيج السقف

والفوتيهات البني و البيج...من القماش و الجلد
وطاولاتها

وأستخدام الأبجورات الكثيرة..بعمودها الأستيل...والمخروط الناقص.. كغطاء للأضاءة الأبيض حولها
يعطي جمال وفخامة بجانب الفوتيهات و الطاولات




 










































ألوان البنيات و البيجات
تغلب علي التصميم

ومقاعد فوتيهات مريحة...بألوان بيج ...وفريم خشب بني داكن
وكذلك في ألوان الموكيت..وألوان السقف والأعمدة

المميز ...أستخدم فواصل أو حواجز خصوصية أكثر للجالسين من الخشب...ولونها أبيض بفريم بني
والأبيض أيضا كممرات بلاطات....وجزء من السقف..و الطاولات بين الفوتيهات

أفتكر أنه أستخدم ستائر بني...داخل أسطح الزجاج...كحوائط و أعمدة...لتتميز مع باقي البنيات الداكنة

والأضاءات منوعة...أسبوتس بالأبيض...وزجاج مستطيل بداخله لمبات بالسقف البني الميتل...
وأضاءات مخفية بالبيج الغاطس بالسقف المعلق البني 
وأبتكار أضاءة
فوق الفواصل...من الزجاج بداخله أضاءة..












مقاعد أخري...ألوان أخضر كالزرع...ونبيتي

والموكيت مميز بأشكال أوراق الشجر البيج...وبخلفية بنيات
وخطوط منحنية






​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 فبراير 2014)

6 صور


أستراحة....ونعود

مع ديكور...أشجار

ممكن تتعمل في البيت...وشراءها بالنت...لو مش بتتباع عندك
وهو برضه تدريب علي الشراء من النت


في غرف النوم































































​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 فبراير 2014)

5 صور​

أستراحة

مع ديكور...أشجار

في الصالة...و في ركن الطعام
























































​​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 فبراير 2014)

5 صور​

أستراحة

مع ديكور...أشجار

في ركن المذكرة...و في غرف الأطفال





















































​​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 فبراير 2014)

3 فيديو...أعلان​
أستراحة

مع ديكور...أشجار

فيديو يوتيوب لطريقة
لصق أستيكر الأشجار...دقيقة واحدة...أضغط من هنا

و

 فيديو...5 دقائق...أضعط من هنا

و 

فيديو ...5 دقائق....أضغط من هنا



ممكن تسعد أخوك...أو أبنك...أو زوجتك...بحاجة بسيطة و تكلفتها مفتكرش عالية
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

​​
مثلا سعرها هنا 15$ 
دولار
أسمها ...للبحث...Wall Stencils total price china














و الشحن لمصر مثلا ...shipping
5$
دولار






​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 فبراير 2014)

6 صور​

نعود لمطار سنغافوره
​جمال...كنتليفر مظلات المداخل ..... بمطار سنغافورة

أستخدم فريمات بروزات خارجة من الاعمدة الأشجار الخشبية
وببروز كبير ..ممكن يكون السقف المستمر من الداخل للخارج..بأوراق الشجر المعمارية الفضي
هو اللي حامل تلك الفريمات

وكرر فكرة فريمات ورق الشجر و سلك الشبك
ولكن كمسطحات كبيرة فوق السقف و ببروز

بشكل رائع...وكذلك الزجاج والاعمدة بالداخل












تكرار الموديول بروزات الفريمات بجمال المبالغ فيه...ومسطحات الزجاج

وتوافقها مع تقسيمات برج المراقبة المخروطي الناقص الزجاجي من أعلي
البرج












أضاءات من أسفل...ممكن من الرصيف..علي ورق الشجر المعماري متعددة الأتجاهات
وجمال ظلالها بالسقف المعدني 
والكل فضي silver متألق
وأنعكاساتها علي مسطحات الزجاج












في هذا الجانب.... أفتكر أنه الرئيسي
المضلات الخارجية الكنتليفر
علي شكل ورق شجر...مبالغ في حجمها
وخارجة من موديول العمود
بكمر حديد رئيسي بارز...وكمر أصغر ثانوي كتقسم أوراق الشجر بالزجاج
وواضح في الوراء wires أسلاك حديد
تشد حمل بروز الكمرة الرئيسية لتثبت بأعلي الاعمدة
كما تظهر في ثاني وحدة 

وجمال الفكرة والوجهة












تكرار بجمال للأعمدة و اوراق شجر مظلاتها 

في حرف ورقة الشجرة ترك فراغ ثم تقسمات منحنية بفراغات...شكل التروس..أو ممكن مستوحاة من أجزاء الطائرة...فوق الجناح..مش عارف

وجمال أشكال الفضي كلها...وجمال الزجاج كله












لقطة ليلية

تكرارالعمود الأسطواني ... وعمود برج المراقبة الأسطواني

وغزل معماري عن بعد



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 فبراير 2014)

4 صور​جمال...ترفية...داخل المطار​​*منتجع داخل المطار يحتوي على أحواض سباحة مكشوفة مقابل 14$ فقط
*

شزلزنج خشب داكن...وطاولات خشب ورخام...تتحمل درجات الحرارة و بلل الماء
ومظلات قماش

وخلفيات الزرع الكبيرة تلطف من جو الانتظار












وجد المصمم...أن رؤية الطائرات طالعة ونزلة..وعلي الأرض
قد توحي بالتفاءل و التجديد

وأستوحي شكل اعمدة السور من شكل بوز الطائرة
مع مسطحات زجاج ...حول حمام السباحة وكفاصل عن أرضية الطائرات













خشب أيضا كأعمدة..تحمل مظلة من تراث البلد الأسيوي












شكل أورجانك للحمام...بمستويات رأسية...أعمق
وحمام سباحة أعلي دائري أسطواني

والنخيل في الخلفية



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 فبراير 2014)

5 صور​​جمال...الترفية...داخل المطار

​​
*زحلاقية عملاقة من الطابق الرابع .. للكبار والصغار
*











حديقة فرشات...أول حديقة من نوعها داخل مطار
























أشكال فريمات معدنية منحنية...و شاشات وأضاءات

ودمج الديكور بأفكار جديدة للأضاءة ..وتكنولوجيا العرض












صالات سينما

وأستخدام ألوان مبهجة من الأورانج بدرجاته و ذهبي

وبهجة بأشكال أورجانك بالحوائط...وتشكيل السقف





​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 فبراير 2014)

كنا مع

مطار سنغافورة

بجمال أشجاره المعمارية












وأوراق أشجاره الفضية 
المتدلية بجمالها حتي خارج المطار 
ترفرف مستقبلة و مودعة
المسافر





تمت


​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 فبراير 2014)

5 صورة​​
نعود للديكور ....والزجاج

*جمال ...تكنولوجي أضاءة جديدة بالزجاج...وتباع كوحدة واحدة
*
يمكن الوحدة دي...المستطيلة بالشكل
ويمكن أستخدامها في مواقف الأنتظار الفاخرة
مظلة...أو عناصر اللاند سكيب













سعرها هنا بالنت...1200$ دولار للقطعة الواحدة

ممكن اللي هي المستطيلة..غالية

بس بالنسبة لتصميم واجهة محل مميز و فخم ...مش غالية

أسم الموقع...للمراجعة​











تأثيرها علي واجهة المحل...وأسماء كتابات المحل

بتعمل شغل الديكور كله...وباقي الواجهة عادي مسطحات زجاج بفريمات ألومنيوم أسود
وأعمدة صغيرة المقطع ميتل












تأثيرها عن قرب لواجهة المحل ليلا












تأثيراتها في الأشكال الدائرية الأسطوانية...بداخل مول...أو معرض

جمال الأضاءة الخفية بالسقف المعلق المنحني كموجة
مع أضاءات الزجاج المتألقة







أي 10 قطع...ب 12 ألاف دولار...ممكن الواحد يراجع مواقعها للأسعار و المقاسات...لما يحتاج لها



​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 فبراير 2014)

نعود للزجاج و الديكور

بعد هذا المشروع 

للمعماري المصمم...لهذا المشروع السكني القادم وأيضا صمم مطار سنغافورة السابق هنا


والمعماري

موشي صفدي
Moshe Safadie





من مواليد حيفا..فلسطين...وكندي الجنسية
وعمل مشاريع عالمية كثيرة

نأخذ ما يفيدنا ونترك الباقي​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 فبراير 2014)

14 صورة...بلان...و منظور داخلي 
​​

مشروع سكني
ثلاث أبراج سكنية...سنغافورة
كيرنهل شقق تمليك

cairnhill road conduminmum 

جمال ...الأحتواء...والتعبير عن المبني
أحتواء المصمت لل void الزجاج

بحس في مشاريع المهندسين العالميين...أنهم بيعبروا عن فكرتهم بقوة ...وثقة...وأقتدار
حتي لو فكره بسيطة...لكن بيبان فيها قوة تعبيرهم عنها

فلا يخجل من تصميمه...أو يتردد...مثل ما يفعل الكثيرين هنا و هناك....بل يقول
هذة فكرتي ..هذة فكرتي

هي ثلاث أبراج سكنية ..نفس الأرتفاع...نصف دائرية أسطوانية
الخلف كتلة حائط مصمت جميلة بيضاء...بفتحاتها الصغير الطولية

وكأنها تحوي الجزء الأمامي...الزجاجي الفلات..بنصف أسطوانة زجاج بنصف قطر أقل







تلقائية المباني ودوراناتها الخلفية

وبظهورها المباشر و أختفاء تدريجي لدوراناتها

غزل مباشرة الرؤية...وغزل أستحياء الدورانات 






الكتل الثلاثة النصف أسطوانية...بنصف أسطوانة أقل في النصف...وأستخدمها كمعيشة 
لتمييز مكانها و كتلتها
وعبر بداخلها بعمودين أنشائيين بقطر كبير في طرفي القطر..عند تلاقية مع الحوائط الزجاج الفلات

الكتلة العليا...بها..سلم كبير...2 مصعد
وشقة كبيرة..بثلاث غرف نوم..وحمامتها
وصالون و معيشة وطعام

وثلاث مداخل أبواب...رئيسي...خدم...ولغرفة ضيف

الباقي تحت



الكتلة اليمين...وبها 1 مصعد كبير..مفهاش سلم !
الدخول من سلم الكتلة العليا...عشان كده خللي باب السلم علي الطرف
نفس عدد الغرف كالعليا...مع اختلاف التصميم

الكتلة اليسري..بها سلم..1مصعد...و 3 أستوديو
وهو محبوب في الغرب لسكن لطالب..أو لشخص عازب






كاسرات شمس ...مظلات..louvers
لتقليل أشعة الشمس





اللقطة تبين الأسطوانات الصغري بوسط الواجهات...للثلث مباني






جميلة...تعبيره في نهاية المبني عن البرجولة الخرسانة
وأستمر بتعبيره عن عمودين المعيشة الأسطوانيين
حتي يحملا برجولة السقف
وأستمر ببعض الاعمدة و الحوائط...ليكوون أستخدام أقل او أصغر ...ممكن... لدور سكني للسطح





ربط ال3 أبراج ....بعدد 2 كوبري أو لينك بكل الأدوار






تلاقي الدورانات الخلفية ب 2 لينك...ممرات

وجمال دوراناتها الثلاثة وشبابيكها الرفيعة الطولية





وجدت صورة بيسموها أظن flic animation photo
وهي عدة صور أو رسومات ورا بعض..وكأنها أنيميشن
وفي برنامج صغير...مجانا علي النت..كذا برنامج
وأي برنامج من اللي بيعملها...بيكون بسيط جدا

لما الجهاز عندي يتظبط أكثر ..حبقي أنزل البرنامج ده...وممكن أستخدمها أن شاء الله هنا

صالة الجيم تحت دوران المعيشة الأسطوانية
ولقطة لحمام السباحة للعمارة





صورة داخلية للعمود الأسطواني للمعيشة...وفي الخارج المظلات ال louvers
لكسر وتقليل أشعة الشمس الجامدة هناك
من علي الواجهة الكبيرة الزجاج



 

تقسيمات الالومنيوم بالوجهة الأسطوانية الزجاج... فريم طولية..وعرضية دائرية
عريضة و رفيعة






منظور مقطعي داخلي علوي لحل المعيشة و الطعام و المطبخ...وبعض الغرف







كاسرات الشمس ...بفريماتها و louvers السوداء
وخلفها الزجاج...والابيض






تصميم لوحة عنوان المشروع...والسور...وبرج المدخل
بأشكال تتناسب و تنسجم مع التصميم

وجمال الخضرة و أستخدام النخيل زاد التصميم جمالا...أحنا برضه عندنا نخيل..وحلو



 

أنها فقط رقصة بين الفلات و المنحني 
وبين الأبيض و الأسود
وبين الsolid , ال void
وبين فتحات الزجاج الكبيرة...والصغيرة

فلا نلوم المعماري
علي تلك الرقصة فقط




 

تمت

مع المعماري

موشي صفدي
Moshe Safadie​


----------



## بنار اسيا (18 فبراير 2014)

ربنا يبارك فيكم ويجازيكم كل الخير عما تقدمونه من المامكم بما يعجبنا ونحن ايضا من بين طيات هذه المجلة التي تتجدد بنفحات انتقاءكم وتنويعكم للمستجدات والتي نتابعها بكثب واستغرب كل مرة انه لا توجد ردود شكر توافي جهودكم التي ندعو من الله ان يباركها ويجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم 
لا اخفيكم اني ترددت في الرد على الموضوع ليس لان الرد لايوافيكم بل تساءلت لما لا توجد متابعه للاعضاء كما قالت اختي امال جزاها الله كل خير
ان شاء الله نرى ردودا مشجعه وبارككم الله مجددا لما تقدمونه ..في انتظار اضاءاتكم الجديده..
تقبلو فائق التقدير استاذنا الفاضل


----------



## أنا معماري (18 فبراير 2014)

شاكر و سعيد بردكي و مشاركتكي...وربنا يرزقنا الأخلاص ...عموما أن بتشجع و بأستمر بهذة الردود المشجعة... وكمان بتشجع بتزايد المشاهدات...بجانب ميل عندي ما للعمارة و التصميم...خصوصا بعد ظروف عملي التي أبعدتني عن تخصص العمارة 3 سنوات..لأعود أكثر أشتياق للعمارة و فنها...أتمني فقط مشاركات أكثر من الاعضاء...لأني ساعات بحس أنني في الفضاء الخارجي لوحدي... 

أمنيتي أن كلنا كأعضاء نشترك مع بعض...بتناغم ..وزي كمان ما قال مشرفنا مؤمن بالله...نشترك في تحليل المشاريع الكبيرة...معماريا و أنشائيا و تفصيليا..والعوامل المؤثرة و المواد و التشطيبات...من جوانب كثيرة

نريد أن نصبح أقوي في تواجدنا..سواء في بلادنا...أو عند التواجد مع أجانب بالخليج أو الخارج...وتصبح العمارة العربية قوية بمهندسيها وفنونها...ويكون لنا تأثير عالمي ...زي مثلا أطباء مصر..أصبح لهم شهرة وباع في العالم

الموضوع محتاج فقط كل واحد يشارك باللي عنده من معلومات...ولو كانت معلومة هو فكرها بسيطة...ربنا خلقنا كل واحد فيه ما يميزه و يوجد ما ينقص به...فنكمل بعضنا البعض...فنتكامل ...ويكون هناك أنطلاقه اكبر...وظيفيا و تصميما وكل النواحي

أحس أن الأنترنيت بفضل الله ...ربما وجدت لعوده العرب لمكانتهم الريادية بين العالم... فساعد في هذا الانطلاق...ولو بفكرة أو رد او تفصيلة...أو ما تستطيع أن تشارك به.

الله يبارك لكي أختنا و يكرمكي علي المشاركة


----------



## أنا معماري (19 فبراير 2014)

2 صورة​
نعود للديكور ....والزجاج

جمال ...ألواح الزجاج...في تصميم باثيو صغير
فناء مفتوح علي السماء

نسب الباثيو صغيرة العرض..تتناسب مع المسطحات الأقل...وجمال الشجرات الطويلة من أرضية البدروم
لتحلق في سماء الخارج

ويناسبها الشجيرات سريعة النمو بمصر...ذكرت مع مشروع سكني سابق بسنغافورة

جمال تفاعل الباثيو...مع مسطحات السقف المعلق الأبيض...والأرضية الرخام المجزع












وهذا الباثيو...الزجاج يكون وحدات أورجانك...أستخدم ألواح زجاج فلات وألواح زجاج منحنية
جاءت بمشروع بيت سكني سابق هنا



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 فبراير 2014)

6 صورة​

جمال ...ألواح الزجاج...في تصميم شلال مياه


داخلي


أستخدام ألواح زجاج ...نوعية بسماكات معينة
وأستخدام أضاءات مخفية بسمتيويين في الأعلي و الأجناب بألوان زرقاء مودرن جذابة 
تضفي أحساس للمكان مودرن و خافت

قد تتناسب أكثر مع أماكن تجارية كمطاعم...غير متفق مع الطوب في الخلفية












جزء من تصميم مكان بمسطحات أكبر...وأستخدام جزء من الفراغ...
أحسن تخصيص جزء من الجدار وبأعمدة...وبسقف ساقط منحني
وبجلسة منحنية مع السقف بتجانس

ربما هي فقط جدارية بأضاءات....ولكن ممكن هذا التخصيص يكون لألواح زجاج...
بمياة تتساقط علي جداره

وحسن أستخدام الفرغات الكبير في مبني












حب المصمم ان ينطلق بمنحنيات أكثر...وبسقف معلق أليبس...وفرغ بداخله يحوي الأضاءات الخفية
ويستقبل بداخله لوح الزجاج

الخارج من فراغ جلسة علي شكل موجة...والكونتر يتعاشق معها بدرجتي ألوانه المنحنية
الجرانيت و قشرة لون لبني

والكل يشكل وحده واحدة تتفاعل مع العمود المميز بعرضه و أنحناءته

والمياة تنسدل علي ألواح الزجاج السميك المنحني

الوحدة جميلة مع الأرضية والأثاث
ماعدا الكراسي الخشب الكونتر...ومربعات السقف...أجدها أقل جودة من هذة الوحدة












أصبحت من مفردات الديكور للسقف أحتواءه علي مستطحات بأشكال للسقف المعلق....سواء مستطيلة...أو أشكال سداسية منكسرة ....أو أي أشكال بيضاء
...بفرغات غاطسة سوداء...والأضاءات كعيون تلمع بضوءها في ظلام الأسود
كعيون القطط في الظلام

فتمميز السقف كوحدة...وهنا كشافات للأضاءة مثبتة علي فريمات معدنية..تتشابه مع حديد وأضاءات منصات المسارح الحديثة في الهواء 

وأخذ الأسود ليضعه أيضا علي الجدار مع الأبيض
وجوانب الطاولات

مع البني كباقي الأثاث و خشب يجلد الديكور من الخارج...والجوانب الداخلية ميتل فضي
كفضي شاشات الكومبيوتر

وألواح الزجاج المصنفر...بفرغات جميلة بينها ...وأنسدال الماء علي سطحها

وأستخدم كنب جلد بنفس لون الخشب البني الفاتح














كالسابقة ولكن بطريقة أبسط بنزول الالواح الزجاج من فراغ السقف..لجلسة منحنية
بألونها الزرقاء كالأرضية

والأسبوتس الأضاءة تدور مع انحناء السقف المعلق...لترمي بأضاءتها علي الزجاج












أستخدم نوعية زجاج أسمك تتحمل ضغط مياة بينها وبين علامة الماركة
وبحوائط حجر..تضفي جمال مع الزجاج
وأضاءة من اعلي بألوان لبني
ويوجد جهاز لعمل تدفق المياة بالداخل
هي فكرة قريبة من أحواض السمك...مهياش غريبة قوي

وممكن أن تباع تلك الوحدات كاملة...مجرد تركب في الحائط...وأفتكر ممكن طلب وضع لوجو معين من الشركة المصنعة




​​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 فبراير 2014)

في حاجة لحظتها وحبيبت أشارك بيها....ساعات الواحد بيحب و يكره حاجة في نفس الوقت...مش فاهم...صح...يعني من زمان وأنا نفسي أصحي بدري وأبتدئ يومي بدري بس أحس بنشاط...بس الصحيان عندي مرتبط بشعور معين بالألم...أفتكر الواحد ساعات مبييجدش ساعات مراقبة نفسه...لأن الألم ده كان ناتج عن التعود علي الصحيان متأخر ثم المفاجأة الصحيان بدري في يوم...هنا يبدء الألم...فيرتبط بالصحيان بدري

والحل...كأن معرفة أن الصحيان بدري..مؤلم أول يوم...يقل الألم ثاني يوم....حتي يصبح كالعادي بعد أيام قليلة تدرجيا..ممكن 3 أيام...بس الواحد عندما يفكر...كان بيقول تعبان عشان الصحيان بدري...دلوقتي ممكن يقول تعبان عشان صحيت بدري النهارده...بس بكره حأرتاح اكثر..وبعده اكثر...حتلاقيي يصبح الصحيان بدري عادي وقد يكون ممتع

طيب أية وليه الصحيان بدري...مشكلة كثير منا...أو حتكلم عن نفسي....هي مراقبة النفس....يعني قارن يوم بتصحي متأخر و يوم بدري...أو الأفضل تقارن عدة أيام...عشان ساعات نفستنا بتتغيير من يوم للثاني....فتكون المقارنه صحيحه...قارن بين مليان اليوم ولا فاضي...بين نشاطك...أيجابيتك...رضاك شوية أكثر عن اليوم...

بس الصحيان بدري...مش مسئول عن مدير مش كويس...أو شغل مش مستلطفه...ولا عن الحاجات الثانيه...هو مسئول بس عن نفسه...وهو الصحيان بدري


----------



## أنا معماري (19 فبراير 2014)

نفس الشئ تكرر مع التفاصيل المعمارية....محبتهاش عشان لما كانت بتترسم أيام الكلية...بأرسم حاجة مش فهمها يأخونا...ياعم الدكتور فهمنا بالصور...أية هي عازل الحرارة..والرطوبة...تفاصيل حمامات السباحة...تفاصيل الأسقف...المشكلة اللي كانت تقابل الواحد الأحساس بالمواد دي...وسماكتها و شكلها و تركيبها وتداخلاتها...وكأننا معزلون عن العالم الحقيقي العملي...مش قادر أحس بالتفصيلة ولا مكوناتها...مش غباء مني...ولكن أدوات وطرق الدراسة...ويقولك روح المصانع و الورش واتعلم...طيب من حيربط بين التفصيلة و الواقع العملي...من حيربط بين النظري البحت و الواقعي العملي...أذا لم تكن الجامعة فمن...

عندما تخرجت وتعلمت من مهندسين ودكاترة ... أشتغلت مع دكتورين في مسابقة فاز بيها مكتب كوبا في مدينة نصر...بأشراف مكتب صبور...وكأن مشروع بنك مصر المركزي...وكنت بعمل لوحات المشروع معماري كلها.. ماعدا لوح التفاصيل ...أخر المشروع جاء معيد عشان يعمل لوح التفاصيل.كانت عدد لوحات المشروع 200 الي 300 لوحه....كانت بأشتغل تحت أشراف وتوجيه الدكتورين شريف وعلي الحسيني من جامعة المنيا...وعرفت أنها بيعملوا ورش جميلة عندهم في المنيا لتعليم الطلبة ...أزاي يستلموا حديد..خشب ...خرسانة...بلوك...لا ده كمان بيعلموهم أزاي يعملوا بأيديهم..ففي برضه تطور في التعليم في بعض الجامعات....

المشكلة مش في التفاصيل..ولا في أنا...المشكلة في التعليم...فيها أية لما الدكتور يجمع مقاطع فيديو لطرق الأستلام...أو تصنيع أو تركيب الشئ...وعرضه مع التفصيلة النظري او الرسمه...حيخسر أيه..مش حتأخذ أكثر من 3 دقائق للتفصيلة..بس حيخليني أحب التفاصيل اكثر... وأحب العمارة اكثر

ياريت يظهر حد متخصص يعمل dvd رسومات تفاصيل مع فيديوهات لها عمليا... حتفرق مع ناس كثيير وأنا منهم...يعني واحد شغال في موقع لمشروع كبير..وله تفاصيل كثيرة...يأرشف التفاصيل المرسومه بالمشروع...وتدرج تنفيذها بكاميرة الفيديو...وهو شغال برضه....بيكون في أوقات فراغ كثيره في المواقع...مجربها


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2014)

5 صور​

جمال ...ألواح الزجاج...في تصميم شلال مياه


داخلي بعروض أقل

تأثير لوح الزجاج المثببت بكمرة الدور العلوي...ووجود علبيتين لدورة أتجاة مرورالمياة باعلي و أسفل
ووضع النهاية السفلة في حوض مياة ..بتأثيرات لجعل الماء جاري
ووضع خلفية أحواض زرع












تأثير الزرع مع الزجاج 
حوض المياة مع الزجاج و الماء والزرع تكلفته مش حتكون عالية في بيت
بالمقارنة لجمال تأثيره علي المكان
وتفاعله مع الألوان الأبيض والفريمات الأسود و طبيعة الحجر
والرخام بتجزيعات أبيض رصاصي...مثل رصاصي رخام السلم ... بالصورة اللي فوق

وأدخال عناصر طبيعية...حجر..رخام..مياة...زرع... لراحة مستخدم المبني












مشابه ولكن وضعه داخل حوض من الخرسانة و زلط ملون
وعناصر طبيعية اخري...الخشب البني...و سيقان الشجيرات..وتأثير الزلط
وأضاءات المطعم الملونه
وتأثيرها من وراء الزجاج

وجديد أيضا تأثير أضاءات أسفل الكونتر..عند الاقدام
وأضاءات خفية قوية و متوهجة












لوح زجاج وتأثير جريان المياة...والجزء العلوي و السفلي من الخشب بنوع و ألوان خشب الديكور الأخري












بين الأعمدة البيضاء...يملء الفراغ بتأثييره..وينزل ليقابل الحصي الابيض
وأستخدامه في فصل الفرغات
بعناصر جذابه

الوزرة الخشب مع الباركية..وعناصر طبيعية








​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2014)

6 صور


جمال ...ألواح الزجاج...في تصميم شلال مياه


خارجي
​​

أستخدم ألواح زجاج تشكيلات وألوان بدرجات بين الأبيض والأزرق
موضوعه بين جداريين













وأسقط المياة من أعلي تنساب علي الزجاج و العنصر المائي
ممكن تتنفذ في لاندسكيب لمشروع 
أو علي حافة حمام سباحة بفيلا

مينفعش تتنفذ علي السور مباشرة...لأن الزجاج مصنفر نصف شفاف
يصف ألوان الخضرة من وراءه













صممها هنا بالبعد عن السور...وبينهم الزرع...وتأثير الزرع من خلف الزجاج
في طرف نهاية حمام السباحة ومثبت في كمرة بين حائط عمود و الجدار












نفس الفكرة ...مع فريم معدني













كجزء من العنصر المائي بالتجاري












ثبت علبه الزجاج المصنفر علي عموديين الجانبيين الحجر
والزرع وتاثيره من الخلف
وخرير الماء من الامام والخلف علي الزجاج

وأستخدم عناصر طبيعية...حصير للتغطية من الشمس...وأثاث خشب بامبو...بألوان نباتات طبيعية
بجانب الحجر والاعمدة و المياة و الخضرة من نباتات و شجيرات موزعة بالمكان






​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2014)

3 فيديو يتيوب


فيديوهات تنفيذ مميزة
​

​الفيديو الاول
* تركيب الباركيه و اتش دي اف*
*HDF*

اللي عمل الفيديو ده أستاذ

أضغط هنا
5 دقايق



 




*الفيديو الثاني
ممرات أرضيات بطريقة مبتكرة
**Concrete Overlay Made With European Fan Stencil Design

أضغط هنا
3 دقائق





*

*الفيديو الثالث
**عمل تشكيلات بدهان الحوائط...بطريقة بارزة *

*Трава*

أضغط هنا
4 دقائق




​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2014)

5 صور​
نعود للزجاج...والديكور

*جمال ...ألواح الزجاج...في تصميم شلال مياه

*​​*داخلي كوحدة كاملة
بعروض قليلة
*

أشكالها و ألوانها و أضواءها...تختلف من شخص الي أخر...ومن تصميم الي أخر...فهي أزواق
ولكن معرفة أنواعها ...ولو مرورا بتكون مفيدة

بتملاء فراغ...وساعات كفاصل فراغ...أو عنصر جمالي 

هنا ربما أراد وضع شعار المكتب...وأستخدام أضاءات أزرق بالزجاج به بروزات بخطوط مائلة
وقد رأها تتفق مع الزجاج خلف الكونتر

والخشب الداكن واحد للأثنين

الفكرة كويسة...بس تنفيذها مفهوش جودة عالية 
ممكن جودة الصورة












هنا أفضل من السابقة...وأستخدام طبيعي
لخشب الاعمدة....وحجر أعمدة زجاج لشلال المياة

وأضاءات جميلة ...وأستخدم لوحة زجاجية ثبتها ببراغي مخصوصة لتثبيت الزجاج














أستخدمها داخل حائط حجر...وفريم عريض ميتل
يفضل أنها تكون بعروض اكبر

وضع أيضا أسبوتس اضاءه بالاعلي
والأرضية خشب باركية...تنسجم مع طبيعية الحجر و الماء 









هي تباع وحدات جاهزة...علي جانبي الفراغ كفاصل
مصممه silver و زجاج مصنفر و مياة تنساب علي الزجاج

ويستحسن ربط فضي معدني الشلال...مع ألوان فضي silver
أخري بالتصميم
وكلما زاد الربط...زاد التصميم جمالا و قوة












مثل هنا ربط فيريم الشلال الخشب الداكن...مع خشب الداكن للأثاث
وللأرفف في نهاية المطعم

وربط دورانات الأرضيات البلاطات...والموكيت...ودوان كورنيشة السقف
مع أختيار فريم زجاج شلال مياة...بأنحناء







​


----------



## اكرم كريم (20 فبراير 2014)

مشاء الله


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2014)

متشكر ليك أخي اكرم ...سعيد بمشاركتك...ياريت تستمر معانا بمشاركاتك و تعليقك


----------



## أنا معماري (21 فبراير 2014)

عم فوستر





أفتكر الأنسب للعبارة دي...أن المعماري يتوقف مستوي ناجحه...علي مستوي أزدياد قوة ملاحظته

​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 فبراير 2014)

10 صور..منها أعلانات

عشان كده...نتجراء ونشوف تفاصيل أكثر...نقترب من عالم الشراء من النت

عندنا خوف من الشراء من النت...وكسل...وأحساس بالنصب منه
ممكن الأيام دي عندنا الموضوع اختلف شوية

عموما...من خبرة الناس اللي حولي..في ناس بتتعامل مع مواقع كبيرة و مشهورة للشراء منها
وهي بتعطي ضمان حتي الأستلام..والتأكد من المنتج ولفترة ...حوالي أسبوعين
وممكن ترجع المنتج بس بتغرم أظن الشحن فقط


زي موقع ebay



ويباع فيه أي شئ..وكل شئ..وفي عروض أحسن من السوق بكتيير
وممكن تجرب التعامل معاه في حاجة بسيطة 10$ أو 20$

وفي مواقع ثانية...ممكن تسأل الناس اللي بتتعامل فيها

نعود للموضوع
وبعض العروض من مواقع أخري...للأحساس بالأسعار

1500$ حتي 2000$
















160$































































اللي جاي شغل الشركة المصنعة بتعتبره مخصوص...ويمكن الاتصال بهم لتفاصيل الأسعار أو الايميل
أكيد مبالغ كبيييرة...صاحب المحل هو اللي حيدفع..هههه


























تحفة وجوده جو بانوهات خشب وحجر...يعمل شغل الديكور لوحده بالمكان
بأقل مجهود تصميم













شفاف من خلاله..من الجهتين..وجمال وجوده بقلب المطعم...بين خشب الطاولات و الأرضية و الديكور

أكيد سعره خيال...













جمال الوحدات بألوانها الأخضريات الجذابة...ومياة متحركة بداخلها
عمل سقف معلق عريض...بجوار الحائط المنحني
وأنزل أضاءات زجاج اسطوانية تتفاعل مع زجاج الشلالات

ومستويات أخري للسقف المعلق..دائرية الشكل...بالناصية
والنهاية

شوف النجفة الكرة ..الفورفرجية...تحت السقف المعلق الدائري...أبهار الزجاج غطي علي التفاصيل

الخشب الداكن بالطاولات...وأسفل زجاج الشلالات
مع مقاعد جلد داكنة





​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 فبراير 2014)

يعني تصميم مطعم أو Restaurant أو Coffee shop
مستواه عالي و فائق جودة التصميم ... سهل
وفي الأخر أن شاء الله... تصبح المهندس المصمم المشهور ....أنت

جايز نرجع ثاني...لزجاج الشلالات الأخيرة بعدين


​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 فبراير 2014)

4 صور

جمال ... سجاجيد مودرن و تأثيرها علي تصميم الديكور

مش حنتوسع في الموضوع المرة دي


التصميم ده..كويس كأختيار ألوان...وكويس أيضا لأنه في ناس كتير بتقفل البلكونات....كغرفة أضافية أخري
المصمم...عمل بنش كجلسة تحت الشباك
وتصميمها كويس...تنفع وضع الكتب عليها أو حتي الجلوس

أستخدم سجادة صغيرة بألوان مبهجة للمكان الضيق... أحمر أورانج ألوان باهرة مضيئة...بيسموها ساعات ألوان نارية
والسجادة عمله نصف شغل الديكور

وأستخدم كمخدات ألوان الاحمر و الاورانج..وأخري مربعات بألوان مشتركة مع البني
وعلي الجلسة مخدات أزرق غامق مع أورانج
ومفرش سرير بيج غامق

واللوحة الفنية علي الحائط جمعت أيضا بين الاحمر و الأورنج

حتي اجاد في تصميم طاولة المذكرة و علاقتها بالرف الجلسة

اللون الأورنج هنا...هو من يشكل التصميم













السجادة هنا مع المخدات...عمله نصف شغل الديكور

أستخدم لون بنفسجي لامع كالقطيفة غامق للسجادة..مع خطوط أمواجها البيج
وأستخدام مخدات بنفسجي ستان بنفس اللون...2 بالخلف...و 3 مطرازين بالأمام علي كرسي السرير
ومخدتين ستان فضي مثل غطاء الأباجورة برسومات طبيعية بنفسجي
ومخدتين بألوان ستان بني خفيف

وفي جلسة الشباك..مخدات أورنج مع رسومات بني...أورنج مثل مرتبة السرير
وتطرير مفرش السرير أبيض بيج بخطوط ورسومات بني

اللون البني هنا...هو من يشكل التصميم














السجادة هنا...بألوانها رصاصي فاتح قريب من الأبيض...والغامق بتشكيلات
تنسجم وتتماشي مع ألوان باقي الديكور
من أبيض رصاصي..بني..أسود

أستخدام زجاج فيميه أسود بعرض العمود...ولوحه فنية رسمه أبيض وأسود

أسبوتس أضاءات بفريمها الدائري الأسود...في مستويات السقف..وأضاءات مخفية بينها

اللون الرصاصي هنا...هو من يشارك في التصميم
بجانب البني و الأسود














السجادة هنا درجة من البني الفاتح...بدواير تموجات مرسومة بيج
وتأثيرها مع بني فاتح الحوائط
وبيج الكنبة..ومخدات بيج وبني فاتح ايضا

وأدخل الأبيض كبرفان مع كراسي بيضاء و الطاولة الزجاجية
والكرسي الأخر أبيض

والأرضية رخام بيج بدرجات

وحسن أختيار 3 لوحات جمعت ألوان التصميم..من بني و بيج و أبيض
برسومات طبيعية..أوراق شجر

البني الفاتح هنا...هو من يشكل التصميم





تمت


​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 فبراير 2014)

2 أعلان

جميل ان تملاء بيتك بمخدات كثيرة...في غرف النوم...في الصالون...الصالة..وبأحجام أكبر علي الأرض بألوان أثاث و وحوائط بيتك...
هي مش مكلفة كثير...خصوصا لو بتشتريها علي مراحل....تعتبر أرخص شئ في البيت...مع انها هي التي تشكل جمال الغرف
و تعطي مسكنك..لمستك الجمالية و شياكة...ليك و لأسرتك
حتي لو لسه مجوزتش..لأسرتك الكبيرة

طبعا تردج أحجام المخدات من الكبير للأصغر... بيعطي فخامة...خصوصا لغرف النوم


من موقع ebay...في 10$...والشحن مجانا..






الصورة دي...متجمعة بالأدوبي













وده صفحة أعلان ثاني بالموقع






في واحد حيقول معماري و مخدات...أية ياعم ده....

زهي حديد و فوستر...صمموا يخت..واكر أبواب..وكراسي... وهي صممت أحذية
الفن المعماري ...بيوصل علي بعضه

وزي مشوار الالف ميل بيبدء بخطوة
مشوار فن العمارة و الديكور ....ممكن يبدء بأختيار حتي مخدة


​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 فبراير 2014)

5 صور

جمال ...أنواع أخري من الزجاج...منوعة
​
عمل مدخل في الجدار علي شكل أنبوبة زجاج سميكة
وكوبري داخلها يعبر ... قناية جنب الجدار
وبسور زجاج

ومياة تنساب من الاعلي علي الأنبوب الزجاجي

​











زجاج وينساب من أعلي الماء...ووراءة خلفية حجر
وفكرة جميلة بالخارج علي الجدار
مع الشجرة الطويلة و سياج النباتات الزرع أمامه












عمل المصمم فكره...في فواصل علي الجانبين الرصاصي بشكل فراغهم النصف دائري ووضع زجاج مصنفر فيه
وكرر الرصاصي كخطوط عريضة بالحائط الجانبي

باقي الحوائط أبيض...وخطوط بيضاء عريضة بباركية الأرضية

وكذلك فكرة المربعات بدورانات الكورنرات .. بعد الفواصل..وصفين فوق طاولة الاجتماعات الخشب...وكرسيها الجلد

أستخدم أضاءات أسطوانية الشكل..كشافات...وأضاءات أخري فلورسنت بعلب ميتل نزله من السقف

الأضاءات...وميتل الكراسي...silver
وأن كانت الأضاءات أشكالها غير متوافقة...والكشافين الأسطوانية لا يتفقا مع الفتحات المربعة بالسقف












أستخدم شكل جديد للزجاج السميك المصنع بزخارف بارزة...كبيرة
كأوراق نباتات
ومخارج مياة من حولة...كوحدة نافورة

أستخدم لتشطيب خرسانة كمرة النافورة الدائرية من أعلي رخام دائري
وفي الأجناب..مادة غير واضحة خشنة لامعة زرقاء تتفاعل مع خشونة ولمعة زخارف الزجاج 
وأختر لها لون كزجاجها ولكن اغمق

وأستخدام جيد لتجليد الخشب بالخلفية مع كرانيش خشب وأكتاف خشب
ومرايات كبيرة بزخارف ذهبية داخل بانوهات خشب
وأضاءات أسبوتس بالسقف












أستخدم المصمم هنا...ألوان الاعمدة الحجر...بني فاتح و لبني سماوي وأبيض رصاصي
ونفس الألوان في الموكيت و قماش صالون الأستقبال
والموكيت بأحرف منحنية وكأنه ممر....وباقي الموكيت بنفس درجة البني الفاتح

باقي الحوائط دهان أبيض...وتجليد خشب للأعمدة و الكمر

وأستخدم سقف ساقط بأضاءات أسبوتس أزرق منحني...يغطي خارج الاعمدة و الاكتاف...ويغطي بجمال أستخدامات طاولة الكومبيترات
ويغطي من أعلي وحدة أحواض الزرع
وبين أكتاف تجليد الخشب أوجد زجاج بنسياب ماء عليه ...وكشافات أضاءة فوقه
وخلفية غالبا بياض خشن من نفس درجة بني خفيف الحجر






​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 فبراير 2014)

6 صور

جمال....الكونتر

الأبيض...والأسود

الكونتر في التصميم هنا...مستطيل الشكل أسود..وأضاف اليه كتلة حرف L بسماكة في نصف الكونتر...قد تكون من الزجاج المصنفر...أومادة خشنة بيضاء
والخلفية بنفس درجة اللون الاسود...وبكمر أبيض عند السفل...وفي أعلي المنتصف تقطع أسود الخلفية...عليها لوجو المكتب

وكمرة ساقطة من السقف أسود
ينزل منها 3 أضاءات
بمواسير فضية...وغطاءات..أسود ميتل..وأبيض مصنفر بالأضاءة

وزرع مميز بأوراقة المدببة الخضراء...يشبه النخل












نفس الاضاءات الأبيض وأسود...ومعكوسة للأباجورة

الكونتر الأبيض الموجة بفواصل فضي..ورخام أسود

والأبيض أيضا..للحوائط و الصالون والستائر و الدواليب والأرفف

الأرضية بلاطات أبيض و سجادة سوداء













بانوهات رصاصي علي الجانبين والمنتصف...بقلب الخشب الأبيض اللون
بأضاءات أباليك مميزة

وفي الأعلي كمرة منحنية تغطي الكونتر..بأسبوتس












كونتر موجة أسود فاتح...بفواصل فضي..وأعلاه زجاج منحني...مرفوع بتخانات ميتل

بخلفية أسود...واللوجو

الأرضية موكيت رصاصي بشرائط بيضاء

أستخدم أضاءات مميزة منحنية طولية..فضي وزجاج












خلفية مميزة بأنحناءها و أستيكر رسوماتت طبيعية...ورق شجر

وأسم العيادة بحجمين كتابة ذهبي بارز

الكونتر منحني ...سفل فضي..وقشرة خشب..بفراغ للداخل أصفر..وأضاءات مخفية أصفر

والسقف الساقط...كبانوهات...بيضاء منحنية وبقلبها نفس اللون لقشرة المكتب الخشب
وأضاءات أسبوتس












الجميل ...هنا أستخدام لوح فضي بنصف اللوجو..الأسد
بقلب الكونتر الأسود
وأعلا الكونتر خشب قشرة أبيض لامع

ووضع اللوجو بالخلف علي الجدار الأبيض

أختيار زهرية سوداء...نباتات صناعية بدون ورق





​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 فبراير 2014)

3 صور

جمال....الكونتر

الأبيض...والأسود...والخشب

ده أجرام في الديكور...عمل عروق من الخشب بألوان فاتحة...بمسافات مختلفة وأضاءات موزعة بينها
وأستمر بالعروق حتي تكون بنفسها أعمدة...بعد شطف بميل 45

والعروق معلقة في السقف الأساسي الأسود اللون....بأضاءات كشافات...أو عيون القطط في الظلام

والكونتر خشب بقشرة بيضاء أبيض لامعة...بكرسي أسود جلد

وكمل في أجرامه المشروع ...بأرضية خشب أيضا بيج فاتح تتفاعل مع عروق خشب ..وتجزيعها في أتجاة العروق للتفاعل مع السقف كوحدة واحدة
وعلي جانبيها رخام بيج بتجزيع

وعلي الجنب بجوار الشباك و الاعمدة البيضاء....وضع جلسة مريعة خشب بنفس اللون
ومقاعد جلد أسود كجزء من الجلسة الخشب














حسن اختيار مواد التشطيب و جودتها
خشب تجليد بني للحوائط والكمرة بحرف L..بأضات خفية
ونفس التجليد لكل المكتب

ماعدا
زجاج فيميه أسود ككتلة بارزة كجزء نصف الكونتر
وكرر الزجاج الفيميه الأسود كلوح عريض بالحائط

والأرضية رخام بألوانها بيج..رصاصي..بني...كله فاتح
وكل ألوان الرخام درجات فاتحة من باقي العناصر













جدار الجنب أبيض
والخلفية أسود فاتح بدوائر قد تكون معدنية...متقاطعة مع بعضها
مش عارف بيثبتها أزاي
ممكن تكون ألواح خفيفة عريضة طولية...تثبت في الحائط

وأستخدم كونتر أو مكتب خشب داكن اللون منحني وبأركان منحنية
وثبت الجنب الاخر علي حزمة أرجل معدنية منحنية ذهبية
وأكتمل جمالها بتكرارها كوحدة علي المكتب بنفس الشكل
كأباجورة بغطاء أضاءة أبيض

تحفة

والارضية رخام جرانيت أسود رصاصي

ولم ينسي اللوجو ذهبي..كالأرجل المعدنية
وبأضاءات خفية وراء اللوجو
​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 فبراير 2014)

الأحباط...والحماس
وكيف الوصول اليهم

كيف الوصول للأحباط ؟...الموضوع سهل ومش محتاج مجهود كبير...وفي أوله بيكون طعمه مسلي...بزيادة الأستماع الي الاخبار السيئة في العالم هنا وهناك والتركيز فيها......
أية كمان...كثرة و زيادة الأستماع للناس و الأصدقاء و الاقارب..اللي تشتكي من أي شئ...شغل ..الحال...العيشة..المدير...الزوجة..الخلفة
والتركيز و التأثر بها..أو حتي المسلسلات االنكد

طرق الاحباط دي...أتبعها ناس كتير....وبتجيب نتائج هايلة ومضمونة...وبتبدئ تشتغل بداخل الشخص خلال ساعات أو أيام


تعرف في الغرب..لو حاولت تشتكي لحد..كثير منهم بيعتبرها كأنك بتضره...وكتثير ممكن يطلب منك تتوقف عن الكلام السلبي....لأنها بتسبب أمراض نفسية...

ممكن الواحد يساعد...يتأنس ويصل أرحامه......بس يبعد عن نطاق دائرة الأحباط...اللي بدايتها بطعم العسل 
تفاديها...تغير موضوع الكلام...بيين للشخص أنك مضايق من الكلام...شاور بأيدك...غير مكان الجلسة
أو حتي قول في نفسك...حيبتدي الكلام السلبي..ألغي


كيف الوصول للحماس و الرغبة و الدافع للعمل والأنجاز و التحدي...والنجاح...والتألق...بأكتشاف ما ترغب به نفسك...وما يسعدها... بس الواحد يعرف ده أزاي...دي بتأخذ ساعات وقت...ممكن تعرف علي طول...وممكن تأخذ حتي سنة أو اكثر
أحسن الطرق...هي كتابة ما في داخل نفسك...محدش حيفهمك او يحس بيك ألا بنقاشك مع نفسك...أسباب نجاحاتك في أي في أي وقت سابق في حياتك...حتي و أنت طفل..حلل حياتك...حلل أسباب نجاحك في أي شئ حتي لو الكلام مع الناس فقط...أو كوميدي فقط....او حتي تفوقك ولو في مرحلة سابقة فقط..وأسبابه...أو حتي حاجة قديمة كنت بتبقي بارع فيها فقط
أو حتي بتحس أنك بتعملها بنجاح وبأقل مجهود...أو بمعني أصح مجهودها خفيف علي قلبك...محبب
عموما لو هي العمارة او الديكور أو احدي فروعها او المجالات اللي بتخدمهم

أذا أكثر الأستماع ومشاهده ...الي الناس اللي تعطي حماس و تشجع...زي مين...د.أبراهيم الفقي....د.أحمد عمارة....أكثر من القرب للناس الناجحة الأيجابية وصداقتهم أو حتي شاهد فيديوهات لأي حد متفوق وناجح...
زهي حديد...فوستر...وغيرهم...حتي لو في مجالات الاخري
الناس دي شغلها..تفاصيلها..كلامها...حركاتها...بتشع طاقة أيجابية...بتشحن الواحد..زي الموبيل المحمول

ممكن الواحد بعد ما يسمعهم يغيير...الغيره..أو يبتدئ يحلل حياته...وساعات بيضايق....بس في الاول وده بيدفعه....للبحث و التحليل و الكتابة
عما يريده...أو عما خلق من أجله
ممكن هو في الاول حتي مبيقدرش أو عفوا مبيحترمش الكتابة...لأنه فقط مش متعود عليها..بس الكتابة أحسن من التفكير بالعقل فقط...لأنها بتطلق حاسة النظر..وحاسة الكتابة...ودول مهمين مع التخيل ...وبتزيد التركيز..وبتنفس عما بالداخل ...وبتحلل وترتيب التفكير

قارن نفسك قبل وبعد الأستماع ولعدة أيام....وتأثرك بكلمهم....ممكن برضه بتحس بالكلام بعد فتره

طرق الحماس دي...بيتبعها كل الناس اللي عدت خط التفوق...اللي هم لا يفرقوا عن أي واحد فينا شئ
​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 فبراير 2014)

3 صور

جمال....الكونتر
​الأبيض...والأسود...والخشب..والزجاج​والرصاصي


تصميم رائع...عمل 4 بوكسات غالبا زجاج علي شكل سطح رخام بتجزيعاته...وبه أضاءات داخلية
وأمامهم لأسفل بوكسات خشب للكتابة..ظاهره في الجنب علي اليمين
والكل علي قاعدة طويلة خشب داكن 
وركب في منتصف القاعدة الخشب ...تمثال بقاعدة مكعبة جميلة خشب

مفتكرش ان ده رخام قليل السماكة بداخله أضاءة...مش متاكد
في السقف نجفة بشكل ميتل دائري... يخرج منه الكريستال متداليه بجمال و رقي

وأجاد المعماري بالأرشات من ثلاث جهات...ورخام الارضية أبيض...بكنارات أسود لتحدد الفراغ المربع

في الخلفية غالبا..زجاج أسود فيميه...بفريم رصاصي كفتحة مرور
​










الكونتر فريم خشب أسود ..الفريم ظهر الكونتر بالرجلين 
سفل أستنل ستيل
وزجاج مصنفر لامع داخل و نصف أعلي الفريم
كرر الخشب الأسود في الحائط الجانبي بسفل أستنل ستيل

حائط الخلفية رصاصي أو درجة قريبة للبيج
وعمل شعار للهيئة او المجلس ده أسود بارز
والأبتكار..أخذ من الشعار شكله السداسي وكرره بوحدات أكبر علي الجانبين
بأستيكر أبيض مضئ
وفي الجنب كتف الحائط بلون أغمق للون جدار الخلفية
​










صالة متوسطة كبيرة مستطيلة...أراد المصمم ان يكسر ممل المستطيل
بتصميم ديناميكي
فصمم فراغ الكونتر المدخل في شكل أسطواني دائري...و للكونتر بشكل موجة خشب رصاصي
بخطوط رصاصي والابيض للحوائط و السقف

وجدران الاخري زجاج..ببسترات طبيعية

والأرضية قنال تكس...بأشكل كانها رخام رصاصي كالكونتر و الأبيض

والاضاءات خطوط النيون...والأسبوتس
​



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 فبراير 2014)

فيديو يتيوب 

كيف تركب قنالتكس 
*How to Cut In and Install A Vinyl Floor*

فيديو...أضغط هنا
10 دقائق..ممكن تجري التكرارات






لاحظت..كيف فرغ فرغات الهواء بين القنالتكس و الأرضية​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 فبراير 2014)

فيديو

أشحن ... طاقتك و طموحك المعماري

من هي زها حديد .. أعمالها .. أفكارها .. والى أين تطمح أن تصل ..


الفيديو...أضغط هنا
10 دقائق




​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 فبراير 2014)

بما أننا علي مقربة من زهي حديد
فلما لانقترب فقط من احدي مشروعاتها

فهي محاولة فقط لجس نبض المشروع عن بعد
وليس تحليله


في هذة اللقطة أحس انها أرادت ان تعطي انطباع وكان المشروع خرج من الأرض...أو تكوون من الارض...كجزء منها
وذلك بوضعها للجزء المنحني الاول..من المنحنيات المتدرجة بأزدياد
وكانه ممر واكدته بأشخاص وكانهم ذاهبون لأعتلاء سطح المبني
وهي مبالغة جميلة...وخيالية...وربطت بين المبني والأرض..وكأنه قشره منها


كررت ذلك قبل كده في مشروع سكني مش فاكر أسمه...بس كان اكثر حده من الأنحناء المتدرج بجمال هنا

جميل خطوط العراميس في المبني من الخارج...هي عملته عشان يشكل المبني...ويسهل مشاهده و أدراك جمال أنحناءه
بس هي مش عراميس...بتزداد أرتفاع للجهة اليمين

لاحظ دخول طرف الكتلة المنحنية الامامية...داخل المنحني الأول...لتربط الكتلة الأمامية بالمبني














تدرجت حتي في الممرات فتزداد أرتفاعها قليلا..قبل صعودها للأنحناء
أنظر الانحناء الاخير...ومدي خروجه

تخرج الانحناءت للخارج تاركة فراغ غاطس زجاج...ليشكل الواجهة من الداخل و الخارج بجمال
التدرجات الأربعة

لا..كأن كل جزء منحني يحضن بداخله المنحني الذي أمامه

علاقة جميلة ربطت بين الانحناءات الأربعة...والأنحناءات الكبيرة..الأمامية و الخلفية...كل في جهة
فتشكل المبني من زوايا مختلفة

علاقة جميلة بين المنحني التغطية الامامي...و كتلة الزجاج تحتها
علاقة بين المنحني و الفلات...علاقة بين المصمت و الvoid
علاقة بين الضخم المنحني المصمت...والأقل حجم الفلات الvoid



 









هناك ثلاث مشاعر لتأثير الكتل الثلاثة

المنحني الاخير الرابع علي اليمين...كتلة مدلعة متهورة جرئية...وكانه لفتاة
لاحظ فراغ الهواء تحت الأنحناء
المنحني الخلفي...كتلة شامخة عالية مزهو بنفسه...وكأنه لرجل
المنحني الامامي..فيها أستحياء و خجل...ربما من جزء الانحناء اللي نزل للأرض...كعمود..وكأنه طرف طرحة تغطي وجه لأمراة
جميل فراغ خلف العمود وظهور الفراغ من خلف العمود

قوة المبني وكانه شرائط منحنية من مادة واحدة...أو المبني أبو شرائط منحنية
أبو شرايط أهه....أبو شرايط أهه

واجتمعت كل مجموعة شرائط لتشكل كتلة ما في للمبني





​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 فبراير 2014)

الجزء المنحني الامامي..لم ينزل كعمود..بل نزل وكأنه طرحة رأس
بطيات شرائحة تلامس الأرض

ويظهر ملامح وجه زجاج ما بداخله...بتقسمات بلاطات الأدوار ...وأعمدة رأسية قد تكو دائرية

ووجه زجاج المدخل بين الكتلة الامامية و الأربع طيات الأخري

الأربع طيات تحتضن بعضها...وبينها فراغ الزجاج الغاطس 

هناك عنصريين جماليين في هذة اللقطة

مساحة مسطح زجاج الجزء الامامي..مقارنة بنسب مسطحات زجاج المدخل..و الثلاث مسطحات أخري

الطيات الثلاثة بدورانات منحنياتها لأعلي...ثم أرتفاع عالي للأنحناء المقدمة و يخرج منها و يعكس الجميع نزول معاكس للأنحناء..حركة تشبة الموجة

حركات تغيير أي أتجاة للمنحنيات...بيكون بينها fillet...منحني صغير نصف القطر
لاحظ علاقات كل ال fillet في اللقطة
مع بعضهم




​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 فبراير 2014)

4 صور

ونعود

جمال وفن ...ديكورات المحلات



العمارة و الديكور الحديث...المودرن...يبحثون عن التحرر و التقائية و الانطلاقة و التعبير

سقف خرسانة...أو دهان رصاصي
وبه تشكيلات مختلفة لدوائر منوعة الأقطار...قد تكون جبس
وبينها فرغات بتشكيلات جميلة

وأختار لها أضاءات داخل الدوائر...دائرية أيضا شكل ال donut
أي دائرتين أضاءة بينهم فراغ

وتفاعل الاعمدة الاسطوانية الدائرية...مع دوائر السقف














محل أحذية حريمي...وأختار له ألون يفضلها النساء ...الأحمر والبرتقالي
بلون لامع

وتموجات تلقائية جميلة بين الأحمر و الابيض
وانعكاسها علي السقف المعلق
ببروز الاحمر للأسفل بلمعاته...وربطه عنصر من احمر السقف بعمود وبمقعد

تكرر موضوع الربط ده في تصميم مجمع السينمات ..بس كان لون أسود و أبيض

اللون البرتقالي...أختاره بين الأرفف

ونوع حتي في أنحناءات الارفف بين أنحناءات رأسية و أفقية
مع الحفاظ علي أفقية سطح وضع الأحذية

أستخدم الاسبوتس في السقف الأبيض
وفوق الاحذية في مستويات الأرفف

جمال و تحرر الخطوط















أصبحت من مفردات الديكور..الأجزاء المجزاءة المنكسرة لتشكل السقف و حتي الحوائط
وكأنها تتحرر من المألوف

هنا....السقف الي جزئيين او اكثر...سقف ساقط أبيض...قد يكون جبس
ويخرج من أسبوتس أضاءات زوجي و فرد
وخلفية السقف سوداء

وفعل نفس الشئ مع الحوائط بتقيسمها الي أجزاء بارزة..ووضع بينها أضاءات زرقاء..لتشكل و تلون الفرغات بين الاجزاء المنكسرة

أرفف سودء لامعة
وفي الأسفل ...كأنها جلسة بوكس لوضع الأحذية عليها

والمرأة منكسرة أيضا بينهم


وأنزل عمود أسطواني أو بقطاع أليبس...مسلوب فضي لامع

ووضع حوله رفوف بيضاء...ومقعد كبير أليبس قد يكون فيبرجلاس...بأضاءات تحته امام السفل زرقاء

والكونتر...قد يكون فيبرجلاس بشكل منحني يغطي بوكس الخشب الأسود
وخلفية سوداء جدار بلون أسود...أو زجاج أسود فيميه...أو كلاهما
واللوجو خلف الكونتر بلونه الأزرق...يتلائم مع أزرق الأضاءات













أنها فقط عائلة المائل

الجد الكبير... بميله يشكل كتلة خشب بارز اللوجو بخطين مختلفي السماكة أسود بارز...وخلفية خشب بلون أسود
والكتلة الخشب الأبيض تحمل من الجهة الاخري دكة جلوس بنفسجي

وباقي العائلة المائلة في الجدار...بعروق مادتهم سواء خشب او غيره
وخلفها أضاءات بيضاء...تتألق من خلفهم
وبينهم أرفف الأحذية زجاج شفاف

وبروز عمود في المنتصف ليحمل مراية طويلة للرؤية



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 فبراير 2014)

أخذ المصمم الخطوط المنحنية...من أنحناءات شكل المرأة
وكان تصميم المحل منها و اليها
مع ألوان ترغبها

فتحس بذلك وتتفاعل مع المنتج

وفلسفة للبيع






​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 فبراير 2014)

*خبر سار 
*
*من صفحة ... أنا معماري
*



إية رأيك تاخد كورس فى مجالك؟ .. ببلاش .. و أنت فى بيتك .. ومن أى جامعة فى الخارج 

​*دة غير إنه مش بس هيبقى مجرد كورس إنما هيبقى حاجة إسمها MOOC بمعنى آخر إنها هتبقى self learning ودي حاجة مميزة جداً لأنها بتدي إنطباعات حلوة عنك فى أي interview إنك إنسان مش بيضيع وقته و بيعمل حاجات فى حياته غير إنه يتفرج على أفلام أجنبى أو مسلسلات* 

*طبعاً مش فى مجالك بس إنما فى أى مجال تحبه أو تحب تعرف فكرة عنه عشان يكملّك معرفتك بأي تخصص.*

*دي قايمة بأهم مواقع ال**self learning **فى العالم .. وطبعاً فيه غيرها كتير**.*




*The best 31 websites for online courses
*
*1- www.edx.org*

*2- www.coursera.org*

*3- www.udacity.com*

*4- www.mruniversity.com*

*5- www.class.stanford.edu*

*6- www.venture-lab.org*

*7- www.education.10gen.com*

*8- www.openhpi.de*

*9- www.ocw.mit.edu*

*10- www.khanacademy.org*

*11- www.oli.cmu.edu*

*12- www.oyc.yale.edu*

*13- www.webcast.berkeley.edu*

*14-www.openclassroom.stanford.edu/MainFolder/HomePage.php*
*
15- www.see.stanford.edu*

*16- www.ck12.org*

*17- www.udemy.com*

*18- www.skillshare.com*

*19- www.codecademy.com*

*20- www.p2pu.org*

*21- www.ed.ted.com*

*22- www.myopencourses.com*

*23- www.myopencampus.in*

*24- www.nptel.iitm.ac.in*

*25- www.saylor.org*

*26- www.nalandau.com*

*27- www.academicearth.org*

*28- www.youtube.com/education*

*29- www.phodphad.com*

*30- www.learntobe.org*

*31- www.floqq.com*


*المفاجأة اللطيفة إنك ممكن تحصل على شهادة معتمدة من الجامعة نفسها و أحياناً من الموقع و ممكن كمان تبقى الشهادة مجاناً من غير أي رسوم*
*(**ربنا يوفق الجميع الى ما فيه الخير**)
*
*Ahmed El-Kady*


----------



## أنا معماري (25 فبراير 2014)

3 صور

جمال....الكونتر


الأبيض...والأسود...والخشب..والزجاج
والرصاصي


عمل تصميم الممر... دائري...
تمييز التصميم
بأنحناء ميل لأعلي..لجزئين
ألواح زجاج فاصل الممر عن المكتب...وزجاجها مصنفر من أسفل و كنار بالوسط مصنفر بجمال

وجزء كتلة خشب الكونتر مائلة أيضا لأعلي وللخارج
والكونتر المائل الخشب أعلي و معشق مع باقي الكونتر الأبيض بسطح خشبي بارز

لاحظ الحائط بالكونتر..الزجاج المصنفر بشرائح عرضية ...تتفاعل مع زجاج المكتب المائل

الكوردور أستخدم أسبوتس أضاءة كبيرة...وأنزل أعلي الكونتر أربع كشافات جديدة مبتكرة
شكل الرصاصة

حوائط الممر الدائري....شكلها خشبي ...مش عارف هل هي فعلا خشبية ولا بلاطات بشكل تجزيعات الخشب

وجميل الفراغ بينها وبين السقف المعلق...وأستمر به أعلي الكونتر

السقف والأرضية ألوان بيضاء او فاتحة....لا تؤثر...وكانها صفحات بيضاء....تركت تشكيل الالوان والمواد لباقي العناصر














الكشافات النزلة من السقف...لها تأثير علي التصميم
بشكل نصف كرة أسود بقلب أبيض

الحائط الخلفي للكونتر...جميل بخشونة الحجر...وألوانه التي جمعت ألوان التصميم معا..وهي الأسود و البني
وجميل الفريم الأبيض حول الحائط الخلفية الحجر...وتأثيرات أسبوتس الأضاءة

أسود لامع الكشافات...وأيضا أسود لامع الأبواب..وعراميس الحائط الأبيض حولها..وجمال الأبيض و الأسود
وأضاءات أباليك في أتجاهين أعلي و أسفل....وتأثير أسبوتس أضاءة كمر السقف البارز

أخذ لون فريم الخشب اللامع للكونتر من الوأن الحائط الخلفي الحجري البني
وفي الداخل العاطس..مادة مثل الموكيت بألون بيج خشن...وأضاءات خفية جميلة بتأثراتها

وأحتار المصمم في الأرضية فأخذها من ألوان الفضي المزرق بجدار الخلفي الحجري...وكان الرصاصي المزرق بتأثيرات بيضاء لامع

وكأن المصمم جمع ألوان تصميمه في الجدار الخلفي الحجري...لتتألق المواد والألوان منه و حوله وتلعب بمرح













الجواب بيبان من عنوانه

الشركة أو المكتب...أو الفندق

بيبان من الكونتر...وقوة تأثير الحائط خلفة...

هنا حجر بألوان بنيات و بيجات....وتأثير جميل لأسبوتس الأضاءة من السقف المعلق

أخذ البني الداكن..من الجدار الحجري الخلفي..ليشكل لون خشب الكونتر أبو مستويين بأنحناء الأركان
وجزء الكونتر الخشبي الاعلي..به زجاج غاطس بتجزيعات بارزة..وأضاءة داخلية

تجزيعات زجاج الكونتر البني اللون..مأخوذة من تجزيعات اوراق النبات بالصندوق الخشبي البني الداكن 
علي رخام الكونتر أبيض بيج اللون






​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 فبراير 2014)

3 صور​

هل الخشب...له جمال في الكونتر؟!

الخشب ... عموما يضفي دفء للتصميم وللمكان

​صمم خشب الكونتر دائري وبجزئيين بنحناء للشكل الدائري لأعلي
وبتفريغ للجزء العلوي بقشرة خشب أسود للداخل

المعماري...أذا أدرك جماليات الديكور...فيمكنه أن يدخلها معه في تصميماته...بأندماج وتألق
فلا تكو دخيله علي التصميم
وانما نابعة ممكن من التصميم خارجيا و داخليا
وحتي تصل
للكونتر فتصمم دائري يتفاعل مع الكمرة الدائرية المنحنية أعلاة كوحدة واحدة
ويمكنه ان يغطس الحائط البيج للداخل ...كحائط تجليد خشب و بشرائح قشرة رأسية سوداء
وأضاءات مخفية من سقف الداخل

وأنزل أضاءات أسطوانية زجاج من ماسورة دائرية مثبيته بالكمرة​
وسطح الكونتر من أعلي زجاج بارز عن جوانب الكونتر...محمل علي براغي أسطوانية للتثبيت و التشكيل

يعيب جودة اللقطة.... أما عدم جودة الخامات او أضاءة اللقطة
ربما الأرضية كانت تفضل تكون رخام أبيض...والسقف الأبيض فلات
ساعة الحائط أيضا غير موفقة...وأختيار النباتات..تكون أخضر تضفي حياة للتصميم
ربما الحائط والكمرة كان يفضل يكون أبيض ...ليهدء من ألوان الخشب الداكنة
أو يكون الحائط زجاج مصنفر ...ممكن مضئ بالداخل...و يتفاعل مع زجاج أعلي الكونتر

​










أجاد أستخدام...تصميم مودرن وخصوصا للخلفية
بتقسماتها...لأكتاف و كمر ببلاطات رصاصي بتجزيعات بلاطات رأسية ...وأفقية..قد يكون رخام
وبينهم زجاج مصنفر بأضاءات من الأستخدام الخلفي

وانتقل الرصاصي..كفريم معدني حول زجاج الكونتر...وأنتقل أيضا للكراسي...و أكسسوارات الحائط و المقلمة و فازة الأرضية وداخلها نبات جرداء
حتي حروف المكتب أو الشركة...البارزة رصاصي فضي معدني

وأستخدم اعلي الكونتر لوح زجاج شفاف أيضا مصنفر يتفاعل مع زجاج الحائط
وأضفي الزجاج حداثه و مودرن للمكان

أما تجليد خشب الامامي كفلات و منحني..أضفي دفء للحداثة التصميم والمكان...وفي الركن المنحني بقشرة خشب لأغمق كمثلثات متقابلة 
حتي الأرضية غالبا قنالتكس بألوان قد تكون بيجات فاتحة ... لتتفاعل وتخفف من بني داكن الكونتر

أضاف التصميم حداثة و جمال وشياكة لفراغ المكان













أحب المصمم..عمل تشكيلات بفشرة تجليد الخشب...فأضاف بألوانها
الخشبية الداكنة..والمتوسطة الغمق...والخشبية فاتحة اللون
كعناصر للحائط الكورنر....وأيضا كمقدمة بالكونتر

والظاهر تناغم مع رقم 3...في القشرة...وأيضا كثلاث كتل هرم ناقص او مشطوفة...وضع عليها اواني زرع مختلفة الاحجام
والزرع بأشكال نباتاته أضفي حياة للتصميم

ومن أبيض السقف ...أسقط 5 أضاءات من مواسير ومثبته في نصف كور أستنالستيل ...وأضاءات زجاجية دائرية مسلوبة الجهاتين
أضفت حداثة و تفاعلات بأرتفاعاتها و أشكالها مع تصميمات قشرة الخشب

والزجاج ببراغية الميتل الفضي..أعلي سطح الكونتر الدائري بجمال
وببراغي بأشكال دائرية سميكة للرفع والتثبيت و التشكيل

السقف المعلق الأبيض أضفي هدوء للون الخشب...وبأضاءات أسبوتس



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 فبراير 2014)

تجليد خشب؟...تجليد خشب؟....خشب تكسية حوائط؟...ايه ده ياعم هو مفيش فيديو
كله صور..صور..مفيش تنفيذ فيديو 

عشان حتي الواحد يحس بشكل تركيبه...أو يزيد من تفاعله و استخدامه...وميحسش انه بيتعامل مع حاجة مش متفاعل معها
فبيستصعبها...ويبعد عنها

فيديو يتيوب
6 دقائق..أضغط هنا

عارف..في الأول كلام بالfeet صعب شوية...بس حينطلق الفيديو في الباقي
ال foot و الجمع feet بيساوي 30 سم وكسور
كلمة stude يعني خشب الفريم المكون لأنشائي الحائط وهو رأسي كل مسافة ثابتة...saw يعني أسطوانة صاروخ للقص ... شيم هي شرائح خشب البواقي خلف خشب التجليد
هو أستخدم الشيم و الكليبسات عشان الحوائط مش طوب الحوائط من الداخل فيها قوائم خشب
ممكن تتناقش مع محل مواد البناء لمعرفة الطريقة المناسبة لتجليد الطوب و الخرسانة



 









بنفس الفيديو
أفتكر...بيستخدموا في بعض الأحيان خشب الهاردوود الأرضيات...للحوائط
أتأكد







كل مسدسات تثبيت المسامير...أسعرها علي حسب الأستخدامات...المسمار العادي غير المسمار الأسكروو...حسب الماركة و القوة
عموما أسعرها بالنت بين 100$ حتي 300$ ....
ولا تتعدي 700$ ده مثلا مسدس تثبيت ألواح الجبس بورد بخشب السقف وبيكون مسامير طلقات..عشان كده غالي
أستخدمات المسدسات ده كتيير...ممتع ...عامل زي الفيديو جيم

​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 فبراير 2014)

مشكورة أختنا امال علي تشجيعك...الله يكرمك


----------



## أنا معماري (26 فبراير 2014)

فيديو ... 4 صور

في الفيديو ده...فيه طريقة أخري للتجليد وبتعتمد علي تعشيق أجزاء ألواح الخشب...وشكل اللوح كأنه اجزاء خشب مختلفة السمك متجمعة
مش عارف هذا المنتج...موجود في بلدك...ولا لأ
عموما ....هو سهل التركيب مباشرة علي الحائط وبسرعة
حتي بنفسك

والمنتج جميل وراقي وشيك


فيديو يتيوب
3 دقائق..أضغط هنا

 4 صور منتج خشب التجليد
















 




























المصنع...الشركة المصنعة
www.finium.ca

​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 فبراير 2014)

3 رسومات

هل الاليبس ellipse له جمال؟

الأليبس أكثر الأشكال الهندسية...له جمال خاص و مرونه...ويعطي نتائج مبهرة كحاول مع الدوائر أو حتي مع أليبس أخر
سننطلق في رحلة 
مع عالم الاليبس و بعض تأتثيرته علي فن العمارة والديكور


شكله وتكويناته

كأنه تكون من دائرة ممطوطة...












يتكون من تقاطع...دائرتين كبيرتين..و دائرتين أصغر

هذة الأشكال و التقاطعات من الممكن ان تكون 
أسكتش تصميم ما






 







تقاطع ثلاثه أليبس...تكون شكل علامة الذرة
Atom





​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 فبراير 2014)

10 رسومات

هل الأليبس ellipse له جمال؟

الأليبس..وبعض تأثيراته في عناصر باللاندسكيب


عنصر جمالي باللاندسكيب

تشكيل الفضي...فوق قاعدة بوكس أسود
وفرغ شكل قريب للأليبس
بداخله شعلة













عنصر جمالي بالاندسكيب

أليبسبين يكونا فراغ...وكرة
وعلاقة جميلة تربط بين الاليبس و الدائرة

هذة العلاقة...لا تتوقف عند عنصر جمالي باللاندسكيب...بل ممكن تتطور بكل تصميم اللاندسكيب...
أو قد تتطور أكثر بالمباني...
أو الديكور الداخلي...أو التصميم الداخلي











عنصر جمالي باللاندسكيب

شكل بيضوي...يتكون من بلان دائرة و مقطع أليبس
وعلاقة الدائرة معهم












أبتكر ...عمل سياج نصف كرة بحوض دائرة
وبلاطات اللأندسكيب بأشكال كأنها أوراق شجر
قريبة من الأليبس












جميلة الممرات الخرسانة بشكل أليبسات و أجزاء منها
كأحواض و ممرات
وجمال الأبيض بين النجيلة
مش عارف كيف عمل خرسانة بهذا اللون الأبيض

أفتكر زمان..أشتريت بودرة نبيتي ..أحمر غامق لأستخدامها وخلطها مع الأسمنت فتعطي لون محمر...لتغطية الفروق أو العراميس الضيقة
بين تكسيات حوائط وأرضيات و مقاعد دكك
بمادة رخام جرانيت...وألوانه نبيتي أسود بيج














 3 صور لحديقة امامية لمنزل..بعد تخطيطها بأليبسات...أستخدم مادة قد تكونر مطاطية أو بلاستيك مرنة
أظن انها أسطوانية يخرج منها جزء كشريحة حولها...يدفن في الأرضية
وهي لتحديد أحواض الزرع و الممرات
متقاطع مع الممر الرئيس الخرسانة للمدخل














النجيلة أو الحشائش...يحددها أسيجة و أزهار...وممرات من الحصي بألوانه












من الجهة الاخري....وتقسمات حوض الزرع..وعنصر مائي علي الجانبين
نافورة
ألونها مش مناسبة...جايز لو أبيض ومائلة تكون احسن












جزء الأليبس يشكل كورنر الحديقة...ويشع من مركزه ممرات مشاة
ووضع نافورة دائرية بالمنتصف










الأليبس يشكل ميدان صغير...في منطقة سكنية هادئة
أليبس أخضر المنتصف...وأليس أكبر للرصيف حولها





​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 فبراير 2014)

*





8 صور
**
هل الأليبس ellipse له جمال؟
*
*الأليبس..وبعض تأثيراته في اللاندسكيب
*

حتي أذا كان فقط أليبس في المنتصف...عنصر بعزف منفرد....وحوله أشجار..وشوارع
فيشكل عنصر جمالي












أو حتي كان هناك مبني في وسطه..... وحوله الشوارع
ويشع منه شوارع 
فهو عنصر جمالي












ويزداد جمالا...أذا أضيف أليه عنصر مائي دائرة بها ممرات...فالأليبس يحب اللعب مع الدائرة
وبين عدة أبراج مختلفة الارتفاعات
فهو عنصر جمالي













ويتألق أذا تفاعل في اللعب...مع الدائرتين الكبيرتين المكونة له
لتستمرا في تكوينه...وتنطلقا لتشكلا باقي اللاند أسكيب

وكأن الاليبس يلعب مع اسرتة العائلة الدائرتين....المكونا له

والمجري المائي ينساب فرحا بجوارهم





​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 فبراير 2014)

معني جميل

معماري...

هنا​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 فبراير 2014)

*





4 صور
**
هل الأليبس ellipse له جمال؟
*
*الأليبس..وبعض تأثيراته في أجزاء اللاندسكيب
*


جزء من أليبس يكون كورنر اللأندسكيب
صمم علي مستويات أفقية بأرتفاعات ... نجيلة حشائش
وفي نهاية الكورنر العليا
حوض دائري...يحمل كورة ضخمة..عنصر جمالي

الممرات بجوارها...منحنية...بتبليطات مموجة
وتأثير الأعلام..علي بهجة المكان العام والتصميم












نصف أليبس ....بزوية مائلة يكون الممر....وعنصر مائي أليبس في وضع رأسي...
حوله برجولة اليبس

وحولها ممرات بقطر أوسع











أركان أجزاء من أليبس..واجزاء من دائرة
وداخل كا منهما أليبس و دائرة

وتفاعل الخطوط المنحنية معهم بتلقائية












أرض التصميم مستطيلة...فوضع المصمم
محور طريق علي خط نقطي تقابل المستطيل

وفي أركانها...ميدان دائري صغير ليربط الارض مع باقي الشوارع...
و الكورنر الاخر مربع حديقة بتقسمات اليبس..ودائرة و منحنيات

ووضع المباني علي أتجاهي محور نقطي التقابل....وحول أضلاع المثلثين الأرض علي الجانبين 
واكمل تشكيل وضع المباني في المثلثين 

هذة الطريقة مميزة في أظهار فكرة تصميمك بوضع التصميم علي لقطة جوجل أرث للأرض ...حنمر عليها في موضوع تاني
وربط التصميم بالواقع....والتأثير علي تأكيد فكرتك و تسويقها في فكر المالك
ودراسة علاقة الموقع بمن حوله من مباني






​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 فبراير 2014)

*





3 صور*
*
هل الأليبس ellipse له جمال؟
*​
*الأليبس..وبعض تأثيراته في أجزاء اللاندسكيب


أرض علي شكل حرف L...فقرر المصمم عمل أليبس مائل 
وربط ميلة بشارع علي الأرض بأعلي الصورة
وكأنه يتكون مع الشارع..من بعض
ووضع بداخله مبنيين مربعيين
وجزيرتين في الامام و الخلف...أليبسين

ووضع مواقف السيارات....تنتشر حول الأليبس...وتأخذ جزء منه...أو تتفرع منه و بتقسيمات متناغمة مع منحنيات الاليبس


*​











أرضي شبه منحرف...أي مستطيل بضلع مائل... صممها المعماري...
بشكل أليبس مائل بها...يقطعه خطين متباعدين... كطريق...والعمودي عليها

وأضاف أشكال أورجانك كبحيرات
وحولها المباني تتفاعل مع البحيرات ومحاور وأليبس التصميم














ثم قسم المباني بداخل كتل مودل التصميم

متألق المربع المائل....عن خطي الشارع بالداخل...وعلاقتهما معا 
وكذلك المربعات أوالمستطيلات علي الحدود الخارجية للأرض







اللاندسكيبات السابقة ...مدرسة لي وليك من أبداع المصمم​


----------



## م. أمة الرحمن (27 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله بسعيكم ..


----------



## أنا معماري (27 فبراير 2014)

امال... قال:


> بارك الله بسعيكم ..



سعيد بتشجيعكي ...ودعائكي...ربنا يكرمكي ويوفقكي
ويرزقني الاخلاص و التوفيق


----------



## أنا معماري (27 فبراير 2014)

*3 صور*

هل الاليبس ellipse له جمال مع المربع؟


*اليبس اللاندسكيب...وتأثيره مع مربع المبني

**
*
اليبس اللاندسكيب...حول المبني المربع...والمصمم وضع عنصر مائي أمام المبني
والخلفي مستويين بهم حشائش نجيلة
وممرات أليبس حولهم بأنحناءها..وانحناء وضع الشجر حولها

ومستطيل أسفل المبني يقطع الاليبس ببروز...ويتفاعل مع الكتل ....بوظيفتين...كعنصر للمبني واللاندسكيب معا













المبني الزجاجي المكعب...أو المربع البلان
يرتكز علي الأرضية المستطيلة ببروزها المستطيل... و كذلك اللاندسكيب من الخلف

وفي كرنر الأليبس مبني أخر بحرف L
وتفاعل التصميم و المستطيل...معه














جمال حركة منحني الاليبس...كممر و زرع حوله
والعنصر المائي....وشلال ينزل من من حرف الكتلة المستطيلة
وتألق الاعمدة الأسطوانية المسلوبة...التي تحمل الكتلة الزجاجية

تضاد جمالي... جمع بين زوايا المربع والمستطيل بجدية شخصيتهما...والدوران المنحني بدلع
علي صوت خرير شلال الماء 

والأعمدة الأسطوانية تراقب العلاقة باندهاش



 



تصحيح

ازاي ممكن اكتب الهمزة تحت الألف؟؟
حتدوس shift + غ
فتصبح إليبس...كنت بكتبها غلط أليبس


حأهتم أكثر بالهمزة​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 فبراير 2014)

9 صور

هل المبني الإليبس ellipse له جمال؟

الإليبس...كمبني

فيلا دورين من الزجاج واعمدة أسطوانية معدنية فضي...والبلكونات خرسانة بلون أبيض
ودروة البلكونات زجاج أيضا وهاندرل أسطوانة معدنية بلون فضي
والسقف مائل لأعلي عند المقدمة












جمال أنحناءات الإليبس...كخرسانة بيضاء..وكزجاج












الزجاج واللون الأبيض..يندمجان بين الطبيعة
ودرجات خشب محاولة من المصمم للدمج مع الطبيعة
وكأن سلالم الخشب تقول للشجر..أحنا عائلة واحدة..أحنا من نفس العائلة














المبني زجاجي ببلان إليبس كبير...نوع في ألوان زجاج الواجهة كشرائط طولية ...
ألواح زجاج ب4 درجات بين الابيض والأزرق 
يخرج منه العنصر الرأسي...قد يكون سلم...أيضا كإليبس 
معدني فضي بشرائح رأسية
وبينهم 3 ممر او كوبري بلاطة وزجاج 













صمم المبني زجاج غالبا من الداخل...مغطي ب Louvers رأسية
ككسرات شمس..أو لغرض وظيفي
وفرغ ال louvers عند المدخل

حتي الأليبس اللlouvers لها جمال

مش عارف ..لما لا نستخدم عندنا الlouvers بأي أشكال معدنية ..خرسانية...للتقليل من أشعة شمس الصيف
وتوفر في أستهلاك التكييفات












المبني كتلة إليبس زجاج قد يكون بها إنحناء ككل...وبتشكيلات ميتل طولية...بتقاطعات شكل معين أو سمبوكسة
وبلاطات الأدوار تظهر من خلف الزجاج












الإليبس
وجمال الإرتدادات 
علي مستويين..لتشكل ثلاث كتل

فريمات الألمونيوم الأسود الطولية بين ألواح الزجاج
وأستخدمات فريمات ألمنيوم أفقية...واحدة فقط عند البلاطة كل دور كفواصل للزجاج

جمال البلاطات والاعمدة بلونها الأبيض تظهر من خلف الزجاج وأستخدم 4 louver أعلي كل دور 
عند الأنحناء الأقصي للإليبس..ككسرات شمس..وكتشكيل للمبني... وفي نهاية المبني أرتداد مصمت يعلو المبني












جمال..الإليبس كمبنيين..وتألقهما
وهما في أتجاهين مختلفين

بلاطات الأدوار البيضاء تظهر خارج الكتلة الزجاج...أو كبلكونات متكررة بالأدوار
وبالغ في الأدوار العليا
بظهورالأعمدة لعدة أدوار داخل بلكونات طويلة

وأطلق كتلتين زجاج الإليبس بأعلي دورين
خارج نطاق حدود بلاطات الخرسانات 

ستائر بيضاء داخل شقق الأدوار تغيير من أشكال ألوان الزجاج 
وتشارك في تشكيل المبني



 









جمال الإليبسات كتجمع أبراج
7 أبراج متألقة
5 أبراج إليبس بأقطار مختلفة.... كتل زجاج بمسقط أفقي إليبس...وإليبس بالسطح أقل قطر..وأعمدة رأسية خرسانة بيضاء 
تتلاقي مع إليبس السطح
وبلاطات الأدوار تظهر خارج الكتل الزجاج..مع مبالغة في سمكها كل عدة ادوار

و2 برج...كل برج بإليبسين عرضيين يربط بينهم منحنيات


أشكال اورجانك كلاندسكيب تتفاعل مع خطوط المباني الإليبسات
وصمم 3 إليبسات بالأدوار الأولي للخدمات الترفيهية







لاحظ...برج كبير و 2 أصغر في أتجاه...
وبأتجاة زاوية مختلفة قليلا باقي الأبراج 4


​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 فبراير 2014)

كيف تفكر كـ معماري .. للمعماري الرائع Barry Berkus
عملية تطوير التصميم ...أضغط هنا
​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 فبراير 2014)

فيديو..ونعود

رائع
عالم الديكور..ليس كله غالي أصلي...بل هناك التقليد المقارب و بقروش قليلة

عمل حائط حجري صخري ببروزات....تقليد
*Decorative Concrete Overlays

أستمتع*

الفيديو...أضغط هنا
4 دقائق





​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 فبراير 2014)

5 صور

هل الإليبس ellipse وتداخله مع كتلة فلات في المبني له جمال؟
​
كتلة الإليبس...مع كتلة فلات

مبني شكله مستطيل ...فرغ منه الكورنر ليضع كتلة متألقة الإليبس
وربط بين طرفي الإليبس و الكتلة الفلات
غير واضحة باللقطة

وحد تناغم الشبابيك كوحدات طولية.. في الإليبس والفلات
وكأنها تربط بينهما

ووضع بلاطة بارزة...تغطي وتبرز عن الإليبس...ووجود أرتداد زجاجي جميل بينهما
مييز المداخل الأرضي..بأرشات في الإليبس













أنطلق المصمم بخياله...فوضع كتلة إليبس قد تكون لسلم ومصاعد كبرج عمود
لتحمل كتلة إليبس كبيرة مع المبني الفلات...المترابط معها
وتفريغ تحت كتلة الإليبس كفراغ مدخل المبني

الفلات الابيض بشبابيكة المتكررة...وبعض مسطحات زجاج دبل هايت
تربط بكمر مع الإليبس
وشكل الإليبس بجلسة شبابيك...أعلاها مسطحات زجاج مستطيلة رأسية بفريماتها
والبرج الإليبس جمع بين الزجاج void رأسي و مصمت رأسي...
ليأكد رأسيته و علوه
​











فالواقع

الفلات والإليبس..والربط بينهم بكمر ببلاطات بيضاء اللون
وجمال دوران الإليبس وخروجه...من حضن الفلات وأنامله البيضاء
في علاقة مشروعة...بل يعلن عن وجودها البرج الإليبس

​












تألق المصمم بعلاقه الإليبس العرضي...وكتلة الزجاج الفلات بالقلب...وكتلة المصمت الفلات البارزة
وكتلة زجاج القلب تنزل للأدوار السفلي لتكمل دورانات زجاجها بفريماتها السوداء بجمال
ربط بين الزجاج وفوقها بلكونات الأدوار بدرواتها بيضاء البلاطات

والنخيل يرفرف بأوراقه بأنعكاس علي زجاج


​










تصميم مشابه التألق

جمال..المصمت مع الvoid
جمال..المنحني مع الفلات
والأزرق الزجاج..مع أبيض الخرسانة

وبالكونات تدور مع إليبسها بدوران فردي و دبل هايت
أو بدرون louvers

والزجاج دبل هايت بأعمدته في الأرض..شارك معهم

وتأكيدات الدبل هايت بزرع نباتات مرتفعة بالبلكونات



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 مارس 2014)

7 صور​
هل الإليبس ellipse وتداخله مع كتلة فلات في المبني له جمال؟

​
كتلة الإليبس...مع كتلة فلات


أنحناء كتلة الإليبس الزجاج الأزرق...وتلاقيها مع الكتلة الفلات...لم ينتهي تشطيبها
وأستخدم فريمات طولية بيضاء..وفريمات مائلة لتشكيل واجهة الإليبس الزجاج
وأسفلها ردود بالواجهة بلكونة زجاج... داخلها ألواح زجاج طولية...وتظهر الأعمدة الدائرية بالداخل
والأدوار الأولي زجاج عناصر طولية...يقطعها كمرة عريضة وحائط طولي جانبي مصمت داكن













كتلتي بمقطع إليبس يظهر منها بلاطات الأدوار...تحتضن بداخلها كتل مستطيلة بتشكيلات اخري كمرة كل دورين أعرض
وإنهائها بسقف منحني بارز كبرجولة للداخل
ويغطي البلكونات النصف دائرية بجدار بمنتصفها












اللون الsilver ميتل يشكل الواجهة

وصمم للأدوار الأولي الأربعة بلاتفورم مستطيل...بكتل مستطيلة بارزة...شكلها بفريمات وبانوهات ميتل الفضي والزجاج
وبروز بأجزاء كانوبي للخارج بعد الدور الثاني
وليشكل فوق الكانوبي مربعات...مثل المستطيل الطولي البارز...أي فضي ميتل و زجاج












أسطوانة silver ميتل للمدخل












كرر وحدة الشبابيك الأربعة بالأدوار الاولي...علي جانبي البرجين الفلات ولكن بscale أقل













كتلتين إليبس ...يحتضنا الكتلة الفلات الغاطسة كجيب داخلهما
بزاوية أقل من القائمة

وشكل زجاج وجهات اللإليبسات...بفريمات بيضاء... طولية..وعرضية أليبس ومائلة مختلفة
لتشكل بجمال الواجهة

والأدوار الستة الاولي زجاج..يقطعه كمرة عريضة سوداء و كمر رفيع... كتجاري
ويعلوه بلكونة زجاج...وحوائط زجاج بأرتداد للداخل
 












تنفيذ الموقع





​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 مارس 2014)

7 صور​
​​
إليبس...وتشكيل

أحجار بيضاء و بيج ورصاصي...تشكل إليبس فوق النجيلة
وجمال الأبيض مع الأخضر

الأحجار بعضها أفقي و بعضها رأسي قائم












أحجار ...تشكل إليبس فوق صالة باركية خشب 
عنصر طبيعي..فوق عنصر طبيعي












أحجار مستطيلات الاحجام...تشكل إليبس.... فوق صالة باركية خشب 





​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 مارس 2014)

5 صور

​
​
الإليبس...والإضاءات



مقطع الإضاءة إليبس...وحتي الحديد الفرفورجية أشكال أجزاء من إليبس​











 إضاءة ...والحديد الفرفورجية وتشكيلات إليبسات​
​











ابليك إضاءاة معدنية أسود...وشكل زجاج إليبس ..بشكل رخام












أبليك إضاءة أسود معدني












أباليك رمادي غامق مثل لون الباب..قد تكون أجزاء من إليبس بواجهة مستطيلة..وتفريغ مستطيل بالوسط
وإضاءات في الأتجاهين...علوي وسفلي
فإيناء الزرع ..رمادي بدرجة أخف..بداخله حصي أبيض..مثل أسفل حوض الزرع الجانبي
وأخف درجات الرمادي للحوائط...بعراميس أفقية داكنة
حتي الارضية..بلاطات أبيض رمادي خفيف

الباب ..لأنه باب لاندسكيب...فمصمم بشرائح خشب أفقية بينها فرغات مثل الشيش




​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 مارس 2014)

7 صور​
 الإليبس ellipse...وتشكيل فراغ الداخل

​​


التغطية..شكلها إليبس...وبداخلها كمرة إليبس أقل...













كمرة إليبس بفريمات معدنية أفقية..بينها ألواح الزجاج
ويحملهم...فريمات معدنية منحينة بينها أيضا زجاج













بلكونات البارزة في فراغ الإلييبس...أيضا إليبس الشكل
أستخدم البرامق و الأكتاف الجبس او حجرية لسور دروة الدور












التغطية..شكلها إليبس...وبداخلها كمرة إليبس بمستويين...وسلالم تدور لأعلي مع الأنحناء إليبس 
ورخام بالأرضية وحتي الحوائط...وعمود أسطواني جزء ميتل و الباقي رخام













دروة السلم و الأول...مادتها غير واضحة..بتشكيلات طبيعية بها علي شكل إليبسات












أجزاء الإليبس يشكل الفراغ الداخلي للسقف بجمال...لتنتهي مع الحوائط المصمته
وحائط غرفة يقطع..بفتحاته..ودروة زجاج في الأول













إنحناء الكورنيشة مع فريمات ميتل الزجاج..والأرضية الرخام بجزء من إليبس
أضاءة خفية بالسقف...مع إضاءات إسبوتس




​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 مارس 2014)

7 صور​
الإليبس ellipse...وتشكيل فراغ الداخل

​​
المبني أليبس...والسقف جزء إليبس..والأرضية جزء إليبس...حتي الأثاث أدخل عليه إليبسات..وحتي الإطباق
وجمال الإانحناءات مع بعضها












...حائط مصمت ..جميل أكمل العراميس علي أمتداد فريمات الزجاج الأفقية وفكرة جديدة...وجزء الإليبس فراغ إضاءة طبيعية
وإضاءة صالة حمام سباحة














...قد تكون لنفس المشروع السابق...وجمال الزجاج الفلات...والزجاج أعلي الجزء الإليبس و إضاءة من السقف















الإليبس يشكل فراغ الباثيو...من الخارج...ومن الداخل














والعكس ... فراغ الداخل يشكل بداخله مبني إليبس















حتي السلالم الإليبس...لها جمال وتلقائية















وأخيرا...صمم نصف إليبس للسقف..بتشطيب للخارج تجليد خشب
وأحتار في التسمية... فسماه إليبس كافية



 



تمت
 الرحلة التي حلقنا فيها مع نسور العمارة و الديكور...
 و فن الإليبس



​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 مارس 2014)

2 صور​
إستراحة ....فنية...ونعود​​​.....

















​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 مارس 2014)

5 صور​
الأسقف...وجمال تشكيلها... بالإضاءات والأسقف المعلقة



وحدات إضاءة دائرية علي مستويات...بفريمات دائرية خشب
وزجاج ملون وبداخلها الإضاءات
ووحدة أخري ..ديكور خشب دائرية بفرغات دائرية

أفتكر الواحدات القادمة ممكن تتصنع...مع حد بيشتغل و بيصنع النجف والإضاءات












فريمات ميتل دائرية بأقطار مختلفة...مثبته بأسلاك من السقف...وينزل منها مواسير تحمل الإضاءات الإسطوانية
وتأثيرها علي صالة المعرض
وجمال أنعكاسات الإضاءات علي الأرضية و السقف













صممت الإضاءت إسطوانية بأرتفاعات وأقطار مختلفة
وجمال كثرتها بتنوع 
ولون ذهبي الإضاءة يخرج منها وبتأثير ألوانها












صممت بأشكال وأحجام مختلفة
وجميلة بتنوعها و بأختلاف ألوانها
تعطي بهجة بالمكان













صممت بأشكال مستطيلات ومربعات ... بإرتفاعات وأضلاع مختلفة و متنوعة
من الخشب والزجاج
تعطي جدية و جمال للأستخدام المكتبي

وجمال إنعكاسها علي ألواح الزجاج الأسود



​


...
​​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 مارس 2014)

6 صور​
الأسقف...وجمال تشكيلها... بالإضاءات والأسقف المعلقة

وإبتكارات تصميميه


وحدات إضاءة فريمات خشبية مستطيلة علي مستويات...متنوعة المساحات و الاتجاة المتعامد
كأنها علب بجوانب و ظهر...وبداخلها الإسبوتس..ومعلقة بأسلاك معدنية بالسقف الخرساني

ويمكن عمل تأثيرات للمستطيلات أيضا علي الحوائط والأثاث



​









​

أسقف معلقة مستطيلات متنوعة المساحات والأتجاهات المتعامدة
وجمال الإضاءة المخفية بداخلها 

جمال تنوع الألوان بين الإبيض ...الأسود...والرصاصي
والناعم و الخشن















نفس الفكرة السابقة...ولكن مربعات بنصفها إسبوتس...ومربع كبير يحويهم
والإضاءات الخفية المتألقة تعرب عن نفسها
كأن يفضل المصمم يكرر الوحدات السقف المعلق المربعة...أو يطور بيها بأشكال دائرية حول العمود الإسطواني

الأعمدة الإسطوانية تغازل الطاولات الدائرية الخشب
بنفس مادتها و ألونها 














تصميم السقف المعلق بأشكال منحنية كموجات بمستويات مختلفة...والإضاءة الخفية تتلألأ بينها و بين السقف وجمال درجات ألوان الأبيض...والرصاصي..ولون اخر بين الرصاصي والأخضر للستائر و كرسومات علي الفرش















تشكيلات قد تكون خشبية...بأقطار مختلفة يربط بينها أجزاء غاطسة
والتشكيلات علي أشكال دائرية و أشكال أوراق شجر بأرتفاعات مختلفة
كشافات إضاءة تظهر بينها














أنزل من السقف أسطوانات متنوعة الأقطار و الإرتفاعات بتمييز
وبينها إسبوتس الإضاءات تمييز التصميم بتجانس ألوان
الأبيض..والرصاصي...والنبيتي
بجمال

وتنوع النبيتي بين الجدار التجليد و مقعده...وبعض المقاعد الفوتية الأخري 
وكذلك الرصاصي بدرجاته حتي الإسود اللامعة وحوائط الرصاصي الفاتحة الأخري







...


​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 مارس 2014)

أسرع و أحسن الطرق...للوصول لصور او رسومات عن مشروع ما 

كتير من موضوعاتي بوصلها بنفس الطريقة
​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مارس 2014)

D’Residences Medini﻿


الإليبس كعنصر مائي ...وأستخدم أجزاء من إليبس في اللاندسكيب..في عدة أماكن بالتصميم
وهناك خط طولي للأبراج العالية و كأنه يقطع الإليبس المائي والتصميم الي نصفيين



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مارس 2014)

كلما زاد قراءتك لفكرة أي تصميم...كلما إزداد مستوي تصميماتك
فما بالك بأفضل التصاميم العالمية

أستمر...لا...بل أنطلق







​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مارس 2014)

*D’Residences Medini﻿*​*
*​
*لاحظ ...شكل كل شارع داخلي في التصميم...الطولية و العرضية
كلها بها أنحناءات خفيفة...كأنها موجه

لاحظ المباني المرصوصة علي إليبس...علي اليسار

والمبني المتدرج علي اليمين...كجزء من إليبس...واللاند سكيب حوله كذلك
بعتبر بأفتراض...أن شكل ورقة الشجر إليبس..أي القوسين المتقاطعين

عناصر المياة امام وحول المباني الخارجية في الكورنر

*​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مارس 2014)

*





2 صورة 


**تصميم به منحني طويل...ووضع عليه 9 أبراج
وهذا المنحني يشكل في أطرافه أشكال إليبس...أو كأوراق شجر
وكأنه يريد التصميم عنصر طبيعي أورجانك**
*











*وكأنه حتي تصميم البرج...مقسم بأطراف منحنية..وأجزاء بلكونات مستقيمة
ولكن تشكيله الخارجي ككل...كانه 2 أوراق شجر إليبس ...وربط بالوسط بينهما

مييز أعلي المباني من فوق ببرجوله بفريم و كمر طولي ميتل silver..وكانها أسلاك شبك داخل الفريم...مائلة لأعلي عند الوسط..
وتنزل لأسفل في الأطراف

وفرغ دور من الأدوار...ووضع زرع وشجيرات به...ممكن يكون دور ترفيهي
*




​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مارس 2014)

*





4 صور
*
*كل ما أحاول أغير موضوع الإليبس...ألاقي تصاميم إليبس 
رائعة


ومنوعات إليبسية

**الأرض مستطيلة...صمم بها اللاندسكيب بإليبس مائل بين الحرفين المتقابلين وحول الإليبس شارع إليبس
و قطع دوران بالداخل بعنصر مائي...ودوائر تتقاطع معه....وبرجي المشروع بأرضيتهما الإليبس
وإليبس مبني أخر قد يكون ترفيهي او خدمات

أما البرجين...فشكلهم بقي إليبسات...بدوران بلكوناتهم...ما بين زجاج وبين مصمت...ومفرغ...لتنويع الشكل
وانهاء البرج بإليبسات بأرتدادات ومستويات
وبرجولة بكمرة عريضة نصف إليبس
يحملها اعمدة بميول ما

*


*








**فقط إليبس يتألق بأنوار أدوارة...ما بين زجاج .. ومصمت كمر جلسة الأدوار
وزاوية التلاقي بلا منحني...بل حادة الشخصية
تخلاف دلع الأنحناءات

*

*
*







الإليبس المائل في اللاندسكيب له تلقائية ما للاندسكيب كخضره ...شارع...حمامات السباحة 5 المتقاطعة إليبس وحتي لوضعيه الفيلات
وتدرج ظهورها للماشي ولسائق السيارة













*
أرض مستطيلة تقريبا...صمم بها إليبس مائل قليل ...لصحن المسجد
*أما المسجد نفسه فإليبس متعامد علي الصحن
وبقبة إليبس موازية للصحن وبفكرة ما

ومييز التصميم بأربعة مأذن مسلوبة لأعلي كإنسيبابية التصميم
ووضع هلالين...قبل المدخل وفي الصحن
والهلال عموما و هنا
يدل علي إتجاة القبلة






*
*​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 مارس 2014)

*





5 صور*

*فن ... ديكورات المحلات

**
جميل الأبتكار في التصميم...مجرد جدار فلات.... و تفريغ وزيادة بأشكال نصف كرة..ووضع بداخلها علامة ما
جايز للماركة...التفريغ ده ممكن يتعمل بأشكال و بطرق برضه
مختلفة...مثلثات...مربعات..مثمنات..إليبسات... 

كرر برضه تفريغات كمستطيلات ومربعات...ووضع فيها إضاءات إسبوتس و المعروضات
وعمل للأشكال إطار خارجي رفيع

هناك دوران في السقف...وفراغ للسقف المعلق...وإسبوتس تدور مع إنحناء السقف المعلق بجمال

*​

 
*







**نوع في الفتحات الغاطسة المستطيلة و المربعة...ومنها الأشكال الطويلة
**
*

*
*​*








أنطلق المصمم بفكرة الشرائط في أرجاء المحل...سقف وحوائط و أرضيات
حافظ علي نفس العرض
وكأنها بكرة فلتت لتشكل المحل

وما بين السقف و الحوائط...كان هناك أنحناء و دورانات للشرائط كحرية تشكيل لها
والإسبوتس بوسطها

إستخدم درجتي ألوان بين بيج و البني...والشرائط لونها أبيض والأثاث رصاصي


*

*











**حتي الأثاث كأنها شرائط بتخانات و عروض مختلفة
تعبرية الديكور أصبحت رائعة*



*









**الشرائط لها تخانات **متشابهة **..وطريقة وضعها علي الحائط و السقف...غالبا جبسية *
*وأستخدمها كمان في تشكيل الرفوف
معتقدش الجبس يستحمل...يبقي ممكن GRC..خرسانة بألياف الصوف الزجاجي
وإسبوتس صغيرة ببطن الشرائط لإضاءة المعروضات

وتفصيلة اكثر للمقاعد

*

*

*​


----------



## صلاح 2014 (4 مارس 2014)

مجهود جميل وتصميمات خيالية 

تسلم إيديك


----------



## أنا معماري (4 مارس 2014)

الله يبارك لك..أخي صلاح


----------



## أنا معماري (4 مارس 2014)

*





9 صور
*
*فن ... ديكور المطابخ العالمية

أو ثوابت تصميم المطابخ العالمية
**
*

1- appliances...اللي هي الثلاجة...البوتاجاز بالفرن...غسالة الأطباق..الميكرو ويف....الشفاط او المدخنة....كلها أستنلستيل silver

2- تصميم رخامة أو جرانييت واضحة كبيرة و يشترط سميكة بجودة عالية...للكونتر ..ولطاولة المنتصف أو بيسموها جزيرة المطبخ...أو بتصميم بار بالكراسي

3- الأضاءات...بتكون نزلة ..غالبا ثلاثية....وكتير بيفضلها زجاج...ويفضل بشكل السهاريج أضاءة زمان...أو نجف كريستال للمستوي الاعلي

4- الكراسي بأرجل خشبية مربعة مسلوبة...وتنجيد قماش أبيض أو أسود جلد بمسامير silver...حسب ألوان المطبخ

5- الميل لتصميم ضلف المطبخ متشابهة...من عائلة واحدة....وبيميلوا للبساطة...فتلاقي سطح الضلفة فلات...لكن من خشب بجودة عالية quality...بدون تفاصيل....ولو في...بيكون خفيف تفريزه صغيرة..أو بروز صغيرة...أو فريم رفيع...الميل للبساطة بفخامة

6- الأوكر و المقابض الضلف..وأي عنصر ميتل أو عنصر ديكور..بيكون ستنلستيل silver ...زي أجهزة المطبخ appliances...وغالبا بتكون مقابض طولية زي الخط السميك...وبدون تفاصيل..ببساطة
وساعات قليلة بتكون nope زي قريبة من الكرة أو الإليبس
*
*7- غالبا الحوائط و السقف أبيض اللون...ماعدا حائط خلف البوتجاز ...قد يكون سيراميك...بلاطات...أو مثل الفسيفساء...أو يبتكر بمادة اخري

8- ألوان المطبخ...الأبيض...ودرجات ألوان الخشب وبيفضل الداكن...أو الفاتح ليبان تجازيع الخشب...أو الأسود
*

*لاحظ الكلام ده...في الصور القادمة...وقارن بينهم



كل المطبخ القادمة..الضلف بفريم بنفس العرض بارز للضلفة...كورنيشة خفيفة أعلي المطبخ...أستخدم إضاءتين بشكل مخروطين ناقص..
silver مثل appliances

الكراسي جلد أسود..ليربطها مع كراسي الطعام...وأرجل وطاولة جزيرة المطبخ..خشب داكن...ليربطها مع طربيزة الطعام













الضلف نفس عرض البروز..ببعض التفاصيل...وكرنيشة اكبر أعلي المطبخ...تتماشي مع كورنيشة المطبخ
وأضاءات سهاريج زجاج...عودة للماضي

كل الميتل...silver..حتي مسامير جلد الكرسي ...وأكسسوارات ديكور المطبخ














نفس الضلف..بتقسمات مختلفة....وأربعة كراسي قماش تنجيد أبيض..وأرجل خشب بني داكن.. 

أثاث المطبخ أبيض من فوق..خشب داكن من أسفل 















مادة الخلفية ...مش معروفة...بخطوط تلقائية أبيض ورصاصي...جميلة

ستائر بين بني والرصاصي خفيف














سيراميك خلف البوتجاز...أبيض و رمادي قريب من silver....و أرضية خشب باركية طولي














سيراميك درجة بين البني و الرصاصي....

وأرجل الكراسي silver.... مثل appliances أي الثلاجة و البوتجاز و غسالة الأطباق والمايكروويف و الشفاط














أرجل الكراسي silver...وثلاثة إضاءات silver وزجاج 

أضاف زجاج الي الضلف..أعلي جانبي البوتجاز















خلفية جميلة و متألقة...ممكن رخام أسود بتجازيع بيضاء..أو مادة تقليد

2 إضاءت زجاج و silver إسطوانية...و 3 كراسي














أستخدم حائط الخلفية..مادة فضي طولية رفيعة...مش عارف مادتها...جميلة

وأنزل ثلاث إضاءات زجاجية وميتل....مثل النجافة...وكأنها إضاءة من عصر قديم
 





​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 مارس 2014)

*

دورة مهمة...التفاصيل الكاملة لدورة تدريب المهندسين على التنفيذ ...للمهندس الاستشارى حسن قنديل*​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 مارس 2014)

*





8 صور*

مشروع سكني ...أبراج
الهند

Unitech Grande Noida, India
*
جمال ... إليبس اللاندسكيب والأبراج حولها
*​
​
صمم الأرض القريبة من شكل المستطيل بضلع كبير...الي 5 إليبس متجاورة وبعضها ملتصق
وفي أتجاة واحد...وبزوايا مختلفة قليلا..
​











علي مدي الخمس إليبس...نوع في أشكال الأبراج بعضها بنهاية برجولة معدنية علي شكل حرف L وبكرنر منحني
وبعضها 3 إسطوانات ملتصقة كبرج و بعضها كانه بوكس وعلي أطرافة كتل مصممته و بلكونات بالتبادل...وغيرهم

لاحظ شكل اللاند سكيب بالقلب...أورجانك....بخطوطه المنحنية و صمم به بحيرات صغيرة
كأن الأليبس تحضن اللاندسكيب فيما بينها













الأبراج و اللاندسكيب...من زاوية أخري








سنقترب أكثر لتفاصيل لشكل الأبراج













تصميم الأبراج العالية...يتيح مساحات اكثر للخضرة واللاندسكيب بما فيه البحيرات وتأثير شكل نهايات الأبراج وكتلها علي الفرغات والskyline...جميل أيضا التدرج في الأرتفاعات












شكل لل site plan مقرب ويظهر 3 أبراج مرتبطة بكباري أو ممرات












قسم واجهات الابراج الي شرائح طولية...مصمت ...أو بلكونات بينها زجاج ...أو مصمت بشبابيك
وربط الأبراج بكباري ممرات...بلاطات و زجاج...شكلت فتحات ضخمة فرغات بين المباني
لتمميزها...مع التغطية البرجولة

تدرج في أرتفاعات الأبراج للتغيير و التنوع و الجذب











تنوع في تصميم الأبراج...وتقارب نوعا ما في وضع الأبراج و الربط
أستخدم في التصميم الاخر علي اليسار...البلاطات بتكرر...وأحيانا تفريغها ليفاجأ بالدبل هايت 
كأن الأبراج فريم بوكسات مجوف ....بينها البلكونات العرضية
وأنهائها بدروة سطح كبيرة





​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 مارس 2014)

......​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 مارس 2014)

انا لا أعترف بالأهداف الغير مكتوبة ..

هدف غير مكتوب يعنى أمنية ، يقول " براين تريسى " فى كتابه ( فلسفة تحقيق الأهداف ) يقول :- بالقلم والورقة يبدأ كل شىء !!

- فببساطة عندما تحتضن القلم بأناملك تكون قد استدعيت عاملين قويين ( أحدهما البدنى، والآخر العقلى )

من هنا أقول :- قم أنت أيضاً بتحقيق أهدافك ، واعمل بجدية على تحقيقها ، وحاول أن تزرع دائماً بداخلك أهداف قوية براقه ،

واعمل جهدك فى تحقيقها ، وأحذر أن تكون أهدافك مجرد أمنيات أو رغبات فتلك بضاعة الفقراء

د. إبراهيم الفقى - " رحمه الله" -


من كتاب سيطر على حياتك




​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 مارس 2014)

*






9 صور*

مشروع سكني ...أبراج
الهند

Unitech Grande Noida, India
​​*
جمال ... إليبس اللاندسكيب والأبراج حولها
*

الإليبسات ال 5...يوجد أيضا 2 إليبس بقطر أصغر بينهم ...حتلاقيها في الsite plan اللي فوق
وجمال تأثير الإضاءات ليلا...بتكرار أشكلها الهندسية المنحنية.... وأرد المصمم مزيد
من التلقائية باللاندسكيب الاورجانك organic بقلب الإليبسات

تلاحظ الإليبسات دلعت وضعية العمارت بالأرض...بتموجاتها..وحققت عناصر المفاجاة....من أي زاوية في المشروع... والبعد قليلا
عن صندقية المباني المستطية في صندوقية اللاندسكيب 

تلاحظ أيضا ان فن العمارة و الديكور العالمي الأن ...يبعد عن هذة القوالب...والتحرر...والإنطلاقات
بخطوط أنسيابية ... مبتكرة لطريقة و فكر تواجدها

ونحن معهم نحاول إستكشاف و إدراك و التحرر... لإمكانيات العقل ومواهبه 
من القوالب التي فرضت علينا...











ربط الأبراج مع بعضها بكوبري ممر ...بلاطة والباقي كله زجاج...للشفافية
وتأثير بجمال المصمت و ال void
وتصميم فرغات مستطيلة كبيرة بينهما....وكانها بوابات الشرق الأقصي

إدرس بنفسك المصمت و ال void في العلاقات بالأبراج
قوة العنصر الطولي الحائط المصمت ...​
لاحظ جمال إتجاهات البرجولة الميتل الفضي...في إتجاهات مختلفة متعمدة...وكأنها عائلة وكل واحد ينظر في جهة
برأسه

تدرج في إرتفاعات الأبراج...للتغيير...والمفاجأة...ورسم ال skyline

جمال ...النخيل والأشجار في مدعبة بين المباني و النجيلة...الحشائش













تبادل المصمت و الزجاج ال void ...في البلكونات...بنغمة تبادل
وجمال عنصر مصمت طويل بنصف البرج...وكأنه يحمل جانبي البرج ويأكده
وزرع السطح ثم برجولة حرف L بتشكيل منحني الكورنر و مائل...وجمال الزجاج بين البرجولة وحائط المبني












نفس الشئ..بطول ضلع اكبر....وإستخدم أيضا الكباري الممر..البلاطة و الزجاج للربط
وعمل فرغات ...مثل التصميمات النماذج الأخري












أستخدم في التصميم ...البلاطات بتكرر...وأحيانا تفريغها ليفاجأ بالدبل هايت 
كأن الأبراج فريم بوكسات مجوف ....بينها البلكونات كاملة أو متقاطعة
وأنهائها بدروة سطح كبيرة

فريم بوكس...ببلكونات كعناصر أفقية داخل البوكس بتقطع
والتحرر داخل المقفول...وجمال التضاد...كفي البلاغة يقوي المعني و يأكده












عن قرب...والبلكونات الأفقية بعضها متقطع
وجمال تأثيرها 
لتكون فراغات فخمة...ومفاجأت بالأدوار

انتشرت في التصاميم العالمية...تلك البلكونات الكاملة و المتقطعة..لتكون فرغات

وزادها جمال هنا زجاج الدروة بشفافيته...خشب الأرضية بطبيعيته...وعمود لثلاث ادوار لينزل علي كورنر حمام لسباحة
حمام السباحة موضوع في مكان مميز...والعمود يحمل بلكونة المنحنية بأعلي...وزجاج الدبل او تريبل هايت يتألق من خلفهم

بيحبوا في سنغافورة...حمامات السباحة حول الفيلات..لاصقة فيها...ويعدوا علي كوبري ممر فوق الماء...أو حتي الأبراج بتكون الأعمدة دبل هايت أو اكثر...وتكون اما نزله جوه حمام السباحة او علي حافته بالأرضي وحول المدخل.... جديدة...وكأنها paradise

لقيت المشروع في الهند...مش سنغافورة...












إضافة خيالية للمشروع...بمبالغة في بروز البلكونة...كمرة والباقي زجاج بطرف منحني..وإليبس حمام سباحة وأكد جمال التصميم بأرتفاعات زجاج لعدة ادوار يطل منها علي فراغ حمام السباحة ببلكونات أصغر...بلاطة وزجاج أيضا

مش عارف بيحملوا الكانتليفر الكابولي ازاي...أشتغلت مشاريع مع انشائيين كتيير...كان بيبقي في مشاكل علي بروز 3 متر..
لاا...وكمان شايل حمل حمام السباحة












مبني تجاري او خدمات ترفيهية

مميز بإنسيابية تتماشي مع التصميم...أول ما يلفت النظر ...به جدار مصمت منحني كبير ...واكده بإرتفاعه
ويكمل باقي المبني void زجاج كموجة ...ثم نزل علي اليمين بتدرج بجزء منحني زجاج



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مارس 2014)

How To Think Like An Architect: Designing From Nature
كيف تفكر كمعماري... بتصميم من الطبيعة

للمعماري...باري بيركز

فيديو...يتيوب
أضغط هنا






​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مارس 2014)

*5 صور*

*هل...أستخدام العناصرالطبيعية بتأثيرات قوية...لها جمال في التصميم؟*

*تأثيرات طبيعية في التصميم*

*في نافورة شلال المياة ودرجاته...المصمم وضع أسماك كبيرة لامعة بيج..بحركة ما وتجمع لها...وكأن مجموعة تسبح ...ومجموعة أخري الصورة لا توضح حركتها
وتأثير طبيعي او من الطبيعة...بتأثير قوي علي اللاندسكيب
*
*

*








مجسم كرة أرضية..فضي لامع...وقسمع بخطوط طولية و عرضية غاطسة جميلة
والطيور تحلق حول الكرة ...بتأثير وتعبيرات تدل علي الحرية و الأنطلاق
داخل حوض زرع بأطار حجري رخامي رصاصي
وصمم أعمدة علي شكل رأس طائر بداخلها الإضاءة
وسور علي البحر..بفريم أسطواني مستطيل منحني الكورنر...وزجاج













مول تجاري من الداخل...بتغطية قبو زجاجي...وأعمدة أسطوانية ظاهرة واضحة...أو وضعها بين كتل بوكسات الزجاج
وصمم مجموعة من الطيور بتجمعها..وأحتلاف حركة أجنحتها...بمستويات تحليقها المختلفة
وتأثير طبيعي قوي..في فراغ التصميم
يعطي راحة ووود للمكان...وحرية الحركة و الشراء

*

*








مصمم المحل وضع مجموعة من أجنحة الطيور..التي تتميز بفخامة الشكل وبألونها الذهبية
وريشها الناعم الطويل الثري...تحلق في أجواء الحوائط سماوية التأثير بلون أزرق أسبونش معتق
بعض ريش الطيور يقع ليشكل قبعات التماثيل
يريد يربط بطريقة ما بين الطيور و المنتج
أو يريد ان يقول للمشترية...أنتي طاووسة...أنتي نعامة...أنتي فخمة
إشتري..وإدفعي...ولا يهمك

فخامة..شراسة..ونعومة الريش

والسقف بيج بتقسمات كمر أبيض مستطيلات...وإيبوتس إضاءات
والأرضية خشب دافئة في الأجواء السماوية المفتوحة

*

*








في الحديقة الجانبية للبيت...وبجوار الحائط الحجري الخشن البيج...وفتحات شبابيكة الكبيرة الزجاجية
صمم عنصر طبيعي ليمتع الساكن
عنصر مائي به أسماك زينة كبيرة ملونة...ووضع بلاطات للقفز علي الماء...بلاطات رخام أنعم كالأرضية
وكشافات تضئ الفراغ...ونجفة سهاريج إضاءة

لتضئ العنصر المائي ..ومستويين أحواض الزرع وأعمدة بألوان تصميم ما بين البيج والحجر الأسود الرفيع...وإنسدال الزرع علي السور
وإستخدام قوي لتأثيرات طبيعية

*

*



​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 مارس 2014)

قد يشتت العقل أو القلب أو اللسان هنا و هناك...كلنا كذلك...بما هو ضار للشخص قبل الأخريين...سلبي...وبالأنشغال بما يفيد وقد يكون محبب نوعا ما...فبهذا الأنشغال...يقل التشتت والسلبية...وتزيد الأيجابية

فنسور العمارة...تدرجوا بهذا...من الانشغال في الكلام عن الناس...أو في المشاكل...أو السرحان في الهموم و الألام والماضي...وده زعلني وده عمل كده ...بالتركيز أكثر فأكثر... وكلما مشوا في هذا أكثر...كلما كان نجاحهم واضح ومضمون وفعال وأسرع وأمتع

فأصبح الذين لا يفرقون عنا الكثيير...بهذا...نسور للعمارة...بل لهم بصمات عالمية

فالأنسان يزيد فيما يركز فيه...أذا كان الكلام عن الناس فيزيد...وأذا كان تضييع الوقت فيزيد...وأذا كان التعلم فيزيد...وأذا كان نجاح فيزيد...ونحن كلنا بأمكاننا نقلل هذا ونزيد هذا...​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 مارس 2014)

متابعة

الحل الإنشائي...هنا باللينك
بمساعدة القسم الإنشائي

باللينك...يوجد عدة حلول في الأول...في أخر الموضوع يوجد الحل الغالب أو المقترح





​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 مارس 2014)

*4 صور*

*هل...أستخدام العناصرالطبيعية بتأثيرات قوية...لها جمال وراحة و تلقائية في التصميم؟*

*تأثيرات طبيعية قوية في التصميم
**
*​*أحدي الفيلات...وأستخدم شجرة موجودة في الموقع...داخل بوكس زجاجي..وبفتحات من البدروم وإلي السقف المفتوح علي السماء
تصميم بسيط لباثيو صغير...ربما مصمم اخر كان قطع الشجرة ...ولكنه حل بسيط و ممتع**


*

 








وضع شجيرات زرع...طويلة...وأغصان رفيعة...داخل مربع حصي بألوان مختلفة...وفريم بلاطات حجر
وتأثير طبيعي ساحر وقوي...علي الأرضية الخشب الدافئة الطبيعية
وفتحات زجاج كبيرة...تضئ المكان و تتفاعل مع الشجرات وتغذيها

والخشب ينتشر ليملاء المكان....الدرجات والفريمات الشباك...والوزرة
وصورة خضراء طبيعية بالحائط...وكأن المصمم يقول الصورة و الأصل في مكان واحد

وخلفها بهدوء يجلس علي الأريكة السوداء بمخداتها سوداء بفضي....وانتقل للأريكة في المعيشة.....والأسود كأجناب السلم
أنها البساطة و الجمال و التلقائية جمعها المصمم في مكان واحد





*







فقط تأثيرات طبيعية قوية...كزرع ونباتات صبارات مدببة...وزرع انواع اخري...وحصي رمادي
وأضاءات سواء كانت من تحت السلم او الأرضية
*











​*باب ضلفتين...خشب داكن...واستخدم رسومات غاطسة بتدرج...بمنحنياتها
وخطوطها..وحول الباب الخشب الطبيعي الي نحت تشكيلي طبيعي


*



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 مارس 2014)

*4 صور*

*هل...أستخدام العناصرالطبيعية بتأثيرات قوية...لها جمال أو تلقائية في التصميم الداخلي ؟*

*تأثيرات طبيعية قوية في التصميم
**
كمجتمعات مختلفة...جمعت بيننا حب أستخدام الأجهزة بأنوعها في كل غرف البيت...أشعرت الناس وخصوصا من يتطلع أكثر للراحة و الرفاهية...الي العودة للطبيعة بطريقة ما...وإدخالها في البيت بإشكال وأنواع مختلفة...لتخفف وتريح الساكن
وتعيدوه ولو جزئيا لإحتياجه للطبيعة


*تأثيرات طبيعية من الخشب ... بتعبيرات قوية
وكثرة تفاصيلها...سواء كفريم عريض..أو الفروع وتفاصيلها
كخلفية للصالون..بمبني كبير
وخلفية حائط ابيض بعراميس....لأظهار شكل الخشب أمامه













أستخدم شكل الشجرة البني...بكثرة تفاصيلها...وغالبا أستيكر...وبالغ بجمال بوضعها حتي فوق الكورنيشة و السقف...ليؤكد التجسيم
وأندمج اكثر مع تصميمه....ووضع شجيرة مماثلة الفروع أمام الشباك
الأصل و الصورة معا
وكراسي بيضاء خشب بني...وستائر حمراء بلون ظاهر...والكنبة رصاصي لامع ومخدات بني بأبيض مربعات
والسجادة جمعت بين ألوانهم...كأحتفال بنهاية فرش تصميم الصالون​











فقط حائط أبيض بيج...كلوحة

ومبالغة طبيعية قوية...بأستخدام الخشب بتخانات علي الجدار
أو جبس ودهان بني كالخشب

وكرر تأثير الخشب أيضا في السقف...بعروقة البنية الداكنة













سرير بأرجله الأربعة...وتستمر كشجيرات بفروعها وأوراقها
وأختار من محل المفروشات ...لحاف غطاء أبيض برسومات طبيعية وورق وأزهار
وطلب من الدهان أو النقاش...رسمها علي الجدار كخلفية أو كستيكر
ووضع رأس هذا الوعل... بفروة كرانيش قماش,,وتستمر أمام السرير

فلا نلومه...أنها فقط جنون حب الطبيعة
والعوده إليها
بعيد عن اللابتوب
والأجهزة






​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 مارس 2014)

​*فيديو يتيوب...إضغط هنا
ممكن تقلل او تلغي الصوت...وتجري المشاهدة حسب أختيارك

*

​​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 مارس 2014)

​*5 صور
*
​*هل...أستخدام العناصرالطبيعية بتأثيرات قوية...لها جمال وراحة و إستمتاع و تلقائية في التصميم الداخلي ؟*​​​​*تأثيرات طبيعية مبتكرة و قوية في التصميم
*


​*لوحة جدارية جبسية من الأشجار بيضاء بين البابين علي الجانبين...وأرضية باركية خشب داكن يعاكس بياض اللوحة
وحتي الأبواب فريم خشب داكن لتظهر بياض اللوحة

وإسبوتس إضاءة فوق اللوحة الجبس ليؤكدها و يظهر جمالها التلقائي

*

 
*








اللوحات التشكيلية الخشبية..بأشكالها الأرجانك دائما متألقة بخشبها الداكن مع بياض الحائط
فيحولا الفراغ لشئ جميل

في شئ بسيط ...بس بيفرق
لو ضعت اللوحة مباشرة علي الحائط...أو بمسافة سيكون هناك فرق
وهو البعد الرابع و الظلال وتأثيرها

*

*








**صمم أرجل طاولة الطعام علي شكل حرف x بتشكيل أورجانك من الخشب الداكن
تألق فكر المصمم بينعكس علي المكان...ليس لساعة بل لسنوات
يحس بها الساكن ويتفاعل بها و يتأثر بها 

ووضع لوح زجاج ليشف ويصف جمال التكوين وأرجل الكراسي الخشب تتفاعل مع الطاولة
و الجلد الأسود الفخم ووضع فوق الباركية الفاتح....سجادة بشكل الموكيت ببيج لونها...لتظهر غمق لون الخشب فوقها 

ووضع فازة زرع إسطوانية مسلوبة..بأورقها الخضراء وورود بيضاء...مثل لوحة الجدار
ليصنع..الأصل والصورة

هناك الكثيير من يقلدوون...ولكن قليل من يريدون الإبتكار...رغم أنه ممكن ومتاح
فقط 
أن تقول قبل بدء أول التصميم أريد أن أبتكر...فتبتكر


*


*








حائط أبيض...به جزء غاطس ووضع به لوحة جدارية... صنعت من الأسمنت أو الجبس والألوان...وكانها جزء حجري جبلي
وكرر غاطس المستطيل أيضا بالسقف
وليكتمل التصميم وضع عدة سيقان نباتات...بألوان بيج وبني
وأستخدم ألوان ميتل غرفة الطعام كراسي وأرجل الطاولة و الشمعدان و النجفة...
بلون بين الفضي والأسود لامع ليضفي غموض ويتجانس مع العناصر الطبيعية الأخري
لأنه لو أستخدم الفضي العادي اللامع...حيشتت تجانس تأثير التصميم

والإضاءات والإسبوتس ...أكملت تأثير التصميم وفوق اللوحة الجدارية بتألق انه لا يريد أن يصمم أثاث...
أنه يريد ان يحكي قصة بموادها وينقل المستخدم الي عالم أخر...
يستمتع به


*










صمم ... البانيو في المنتصف الحمام الكبير...بجوار الحائط
وأرد ان يبتكر فوضع جزع شجرتين بجانبي البانيو...يريد ان يضفي عليه شعور انه ببحيرة و أشجار
واكمل إبتكره بجزوع الشجر الخشب ككمر متقاطع بجمال بالسقف

لا أدري..هل هذا جزوع شجر حقيقي...أو تقليد بطريقة ما

وصمم أثاث الحمام...من خشب مقارب الشكل واللون..وكانه يريد ان يقول صنعتها من نفس الشجرة
ثم وضع رخامة بألوانها الببج و البني تتناسب مع باقي الألوان
والأرضية بلاطات بأشكال و ألوان حجرية بيج و بني
وألوان حوائط بيج يهدء الألوان ويظهر أشكال الخشب

ووضع أباليك و إضاءات متشابهة..بالإضافة لإسبوتس السقف فوق البانيو
ولم ينسي وضع لوحة...وكأن هذة الجزوع قطعت من ذلك المكان داخل اللوحة
أو صورة مكان نشاءتها..بجوار العائلة والجدود

وإبتكار مصمم






​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 مارس 2014)

هناك معماري يشاهد مشروع في اليوم...وأخر لا يشاهد شئ أطلاقا...وأخر يشاهد صورة واحدة في اليوم...واخر مشروعين...وأخر 10 مشروعات في اليوم...ولفترة سنة أو عدة سنوات
فهل يتساوون...في المستوي..وفي التصميم..أو في ثقة العمل
!!
​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 مارس 2014)

طريقة تثبيت عمود ديكور... بمقطع مربع أو مستطيل...داخلي او خارجي
فيظهر كأنه قطعة او عرق خشب واحد
*Outdoor Living Experience: Decorative Column Wrap Assembly*

فيديو يتيوب...إضغط هنا

​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 مارس 2014)

في الفيديو السابق...

1- وضع دعمات قطع خشب صغيرة...لسبب ما....

2- وعلي حافتي الألواح الطولية...عمل قطع 45 لتلاقي اللوحين...حتي لا يظهر تخانة العمود من الجنب...فيظهر وكأنه كتلة خشب واحدة من شجرة

3- ورفع الألواح عن الغطاء الحجري للكتلة التكسية الحجر...بمسافة حتي لا يؤثر الماء علي الخشب ويسبب أنتفاخة و يؤثر علي كفاءته...ووضع في تلك المسافة الصغيرة...سيلكون بأستخدام مسدس يدوي لأنبوبه السيلكون

4- وضع التمديدات الكهربائية من مواسير pvc داخل صندوق ألواح الخشب

5- أستخدام كتابة طريقة الترقيم الأعداد في الخلف (حتي لا تظهر)...للألواح أو يمكنك حتي لأي مادة او قطع مستخدمة...لعدم اللخبطة عند التجميع

6- أستخدم clamps نجارين المسلح بيسموها قمط...مش عارف نجارين الأعمدة بيسموها أيه... لربط الألواح في مكانها الصحيح...قبل أستخدام مسدس المسامير ب 200$...وأستخدمه بالمسامير عند تلاقي اللوحين ....أي في مسافة 45 المشطوفة


----------



## أنا معماري (10 مارس 2014)

الطابع المعماري

​هو تصميم يعبر عن أحتياجات ومشاعر الناس و أتجاهات تفكيرهم في تلك الفترة...وأفتكر أحنا ممكن نكون في فترة أنتقال بين حضارات...فعندنا لخبطة في أختيار الطابع المعماري...ما بين فرعوني و روماني وإسلامي بأنواعه زي الأيوبي و العباسي والفاطمي وغيره ...و بالأضافة الي المودرن و الغربي...تشتت...سيستمر حتي ظهور الحضارة الجديدة...لتعبر عن طابعها و اتجاهاتها بقوة و تأثير ودون الحاجة للتمسح في الحضارات الأخري


----------



## أنا معماري (10 مارس 2014)

*





3 صور ... 3 أسكتشات*


*سنعود للديكور...بعد هذا المشروع
للمعماري
نورمان فوستر
*









*برج فيفالدي...أمستردام...هولندا
*
*Vivaldi Tower*

*
24 دور

راعي في التصميم...أدخال أكبر قدر ممكن من أشعة الشمس والأضاءة الطبيعية بمسطحات الزجاج

واجهات زجاجية ...وأستخدم علامات x ميتل فضي لتشكيل الواجهات...وكررها أيضا في عدة أبراج من تصميمه

*​











أستخدم 4 x فوق بعض...أي x الواحدة تغطي 6 أدوار أستخدمها للجانبين...وجانبي الداخل وخالف في الأمامية و الخلفية بمسطحات زجاج نفس درجتي الألوان التي كررها في مشروع برج إداري بلندن علي نهر....الازرق الفاتح والغامق 

عمل فريم من الميتل الفضي في الحروف...وتظهر بوضوح في الواجهة الامامية...كان المبني داخل بوكس ميتل مصمت...وفي أخر 3 ادوار ميل الواجهة للداخل من اسفل ليصنع فراغ بلكونة ربط بين الواجهات...بعرضي الكمر الأفقية الميتل الفضي في نهايات x
أي كل 6 أدوار وتقسيمات الزجاج أيضا مستمرة في الامامية و الجانبية












في هذا الأسكتش لتصميم فوستر ... وكيف أراد التعبير بخطوط بسيطة من تصميمه رؤية مبناه
مجموعة x كأنها ستارة و من خلفها خطوط أفقية لتقسيمات الزجاج بدرجتي الأزرق
وعمل كتلة أفقية طويلة بالأرضي...ثم قارنها بالتنفيذ بالصورة 










عبر عن كتلتين المبني و شفت shift الحركة بينهما ....












غير في تصميم الواجهة الأمامية بخطوطها الأفقية ... والواجهة غاطسة داخل الفريم ... والجانبيتين بعناصر أخري مخالفة












مسطح الزجاج المائل للداخل 3 أدوار ليصنع البلكونة
وتعبير معماري جيد يتقنه المصمم

هناك الكثير من التصاميم يستخدمون الخشب أو مادة مشابهة لأرضيات البلكونات








​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 مارس 2014)

*





2 صور قطاعين ... 3 رسومات أسكتشات
*

الموقع العام

وبه الكتلتين...والحركة بينهما...وكتلة المنتصف بينهما... بجيوب علي الجانبين
 














*مسقط الدور الأرضي ...وبطارية المصاعد والسلم...في كتلة المنتصف
وكتلة طويلة بالأرضي ملاصقة و بباقي الموقع


*

 









الدور المتكرر

والبطارية بالمنتصف...أفتكر المعماري ده...ممكن يكون بيحب يعطي خصوصية في حلوله وإلتزام ...لحمامات الرجال و النساء
والفصل بينهم.... في الكوريدور علي جنبي كتلة المصاعد

ترك مسطحات الداخل بدون أعمدة...لحرية التقسيم للفرش....والاعمدة بالجدار الخارجي
عبارة عن أعمدة مكونة من عمودين متجاورين...
أحتمال...يكون مقطع لل x علي أرتفاع 80 او 90 سم من الأرض
مش عارف هل هو أستخدم الx اللي في الواجهات...في التحميل الانشائي...زي ما هو متعود في تصاميمه ولا لأ
حنشوف



 









القطاع...وعلاقة الx الأربعة بالبلاطات...كل 6 أدوار

حركة تغطيس واجهة الأدوار الثلاثة الأخيرة بميل لأسفل للداخل...علي الجانبين...لتكوين فراغ للبلكونة
وتأثيرها علي الداخل و الخارج
في الداخل عمل ...زي دبل هيت
ووضع أشخاص عشان يحسس المشاهد بالفراغات وعلاقاتها و نسبها

حكمل شرح القطاع...أسفله













تكمله القطاع..
وكرر حركة الميل أيضا هنا في الأدوار الأولي...وكون بها فراغ داخلي تريبل هايت...وبرضه وضع أشخاص للتعبير
وعلي اليمين ..المبني الأرضي الطويل المرتفع...بباكياته و مواقف سيارات خارجية
وجراج بالبدروم دورين 



القطاع الثاني

في بطارية المصاعد
وفي نهاية المبني عمل فرغات بين الكتلة الوسطي و الكتلتين الاخريتين
لتتماشي مع جيوب الواجهات
كرر في مشروع سابق تأكيد بطارية السلالم و المصاعد...بالبروز عن المبني
وكأنها لعب بين المعماري وخرسانة بطارية الأنشائي وكتلهم
هنا عملها بالجيوب او الفرغات








​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 مارس 2014)

* 5 صور
*


جزء بطارية المصاعد...والكوريدور ...وتكسية الحوائط بزجاج أسود فيمية
وفراغ للدور الأسفل..ودروة زجاج وهاندريل ميتل فضي

وفراغ الجيب علي جانب من بروز الكتلة الوسطي كما بالمسقط المتكرر...أو الاول

وال X الظاهر هو لواجهة الكتلة الوسطي من الجنب









كعادته ... تنزل أعمدة الواجهة في الأدوار الأولي لتحمل المبني ... بعد أن أنهت تشكيل الواجهات
وغزل معماري إنشائي
ولتحمل أيضا سقف الدور الميزانين








الفضي الSILVER بدرجاته الفاتح الامع و الغامق
وأثر أيضا علي الأثاث بلونه الرمادي

وأرد ان يدلع المكان بعد تأثير الرمادي الجادي ... بسجادة نبيتي ... ويماثلها صالون كراسي في الخلف أيضا نبيتي
وأبجورات لتضيف دفء ووود للجلوس و الحديث ... بعد تأثيرات الفضي والزجاج بأحجامهم وجديتهم








أضاف إضاءات مودرن تتماشي مع حداثة التصميم
بأشكالها الطويلة
وتقسيماتها الداخلية المربعة ... بداخل السقف المعلق









الواجهة الجانبية الأخري..ووضع اللوجو في الركن العلوي
ممكن حسب الرؤية المناسبة من زوايا الشوارع 

ومفاجاة المبني الزجاجي بين الأشجار







​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 مارس 2014)

توقفت كذا مرة لدقائق بسيطة... أمام التفصيلة دي

في الأول...أستغربت ان ال x مش بارزة عن الحائط الزجاج...زي الواجهات
وفي المرة الأخيرة

لقيت انه رسمها...وراسم خطوط الأسقاط الواجهة ....اللي هي الكمرات الأفقية
يمكن عشان مرسمش خطوط خفيفة وخطوط تخانات سميكة

يعني المسقط الأفقي الأول اللي تحت... قطع علي بعد من أرضية الدور 90 سم مثلا...قطع في الزجاج و I-Beams المقطع الحديد لل X
وأسقاط الكمرة الأفقية اللي تحت

وأحتمال المسقط الأفقي السفلي...أنه قطع في الكمرة الأفقية
لا..برضه...لأن الكمرة الأفقية بتتقاطع مع ال2 x...في نقطة واحدة... وهو راسم في المسقط 2 X بينهم مسافة كبيرة
أحتمال يكون الزجاج الأزرق الغامق في الواجهات خلفه حائط ...يعني مش كله زجاج للدور
وفعلا..ده يأكده خطوط المقطع الرأسي علي اليمين


حتلاقي أمام الجزء الزجاج الأزرق الغامق بالواجهة..وهو شريطين أفقيين...يقابله في القطاع علامة العزل الحراري ووراءه كمرة I-Beam وبلاطة الدور




​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 مارس 2014)

*





4 صور*


أستخدم أعمدة بسقف أمام كتلة الزجاج الأرضي...كبواكي
دائما البواكي...لها تأثير جميل بالتصميم...سنره في الصورة القادمة

مش عارف هل ده تجمع مياه مطر...أو هو قصد ذلك عنصر مائي
يوجد كتل طولية زي البردورة...هل هي مواقف سيارت...زي ما هي واضحة بالقطاع الطولي...ولكن مش شايف Ramp أو طريق للوصول ليها

ربط بين الكتلة الطولية بالأرضي وباقي المبني...بسقف مائل حنشوفه في الصور الأخري












خلال أعباء العمل...والكتل الضخمة للمبني....أراد المصمم وضع كوريدور...يستريح فيه مستخدمي المبني من مواظفين
حتي يرتاحوا و يتحدثوا... من خلال بساطة الكوريدور بأعمدته المربعة
وينظروا للطبيعة في الخارج من سماء و أشجار عالية و طبيعة مريحة

وربط بين الأثاث والمبني...بفريمات silver للطاولات و الكراسي...و سطح خشبي للطاولة...وكراسي بتقسيمات خشبية مفرغة
أستخدم الخشب فيها للربط بين الأثاث والطبيعة
وكأنها تقول ... أستريح ... أنا أيضا من نفس شجر الطبيعة التي تنظر إليها
واحتمال الفرغات بين خشب الكراسي من أحتمال دخول المطر فوقها...فتتسرب

وإضاءات أسطوانية سوداء...تطل من خلال السقف الأبيض












جزء السقف المائل بين المباني...وأستخدم أسفله سلالم داخل فراغ ...
وتظهر علي جانبه الxات...التي تظهر بالمبني 
ثم تظهر بالأسفل لتحمل المبني و الميزانيين













تقسيمات الواجهة الأمامية من زجاج و فريمات ألمنيوم

وأستخدم كراسي مبتكره فوتيهات..ووضع دوائر سجاجيد علي الموكيت....تعبير جديد للمرونة الدائرية
وأرضية الموكيت مريح أيضا بعد جدية الرخام
في معظم جلسات صالونات مبني...ركز علي الراحة والأسترخاء و الأطلال علي الطبيعة
بعيدا عن جدية المبني
وتمييز بذلك ان يفكر في أحتياجات المستخدم و متطلباته
النفسية







​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 مارس 2014)

3 صور

في الموكيت أجاد إستخدام مواد الموكيت...التي تعبر وتظهر المبني...حتي لو إستخدمها أغمق عن التصميم الواقعي
من شرائح بلاستيك شفاف بين الرصاصي والأسود...والبلاستيك اللامع الفضي

وإستخدم الأشجار الكثيرة...التي تظهر الموقع والمبني بين الطبيعة
































تمت


مع المعماري
نورمان فوستر​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 مارس 2014)

الموكيت السابق..أفتكر لون الزجاج الرصاصي الغامق..كأن الأفضل يكون بدرجتي زجاج المشروع ...الازرق الفاتح والغامق

لنفرض أن حد منا...كلف بعمل مثل هذا الموكيت....فالمطلوب...

1- إدراك نوعية الخامات المناسبة
2- القدرة علي اختيارها من بين المعروض للبيع
3- معرفة نوعية أرضية الموكيت
4- معرفة أساليب تقطيعها حسب الرسومات
5- معرفة طريقة لصقها و تجميعها مع بعض
6- وضع التشطيبات اللأندسكيب...من أشجار و سيارات...أو أشخاص


لو عرفنا من المشروع السابق 1 و 2....يبقي فاضل الباقي 3 و4 و5 و6
جايز بإذن الله تيجي في طريقنا باقي الخطوات


----------



## أنا معماري (13 مارس 2014)

15 صور

إستراحة

وبعض الاعمال الفنية...التي تشكل جمال للحوائط...
وعدة لوحات تشكل لوحة واحدة مع بعضها




شمس دائرة التصميم...وتدرجات ألوان الحائط الذهبية البنية وكأنها شمس بلوحة








تدرج ألوان الحائط يتناسب مع اللوحات








البيج ...والرصاصي الغامق
ويخرج من قلب اللوحة ألوان مضيئة بذهبيتها








الأحمر...والرصاصي الغامق







ربط بين تكوين اللوحات والأثاث...فقط وضع مخدة حمراء من ألوان اللوحة
وكأنها سقطت من داخل اللوحة علي الكنبة
وكذلك سقطت من اللوحة ألوان الإباجورة و الإناء وباقي ألوان المخدات
لتشكل أبيض الأثاث والحائط







الوردي يعانق الرصاصي...عناق بين متفائل و حزين
لتعطي لوحة منسجمة ... لتقول أن الحياة بين درجاتهم 
أو 
أن وسط الحزن ممكن ان ينبت التفائل








ربط بين رصاصي الجدار البارز الرصاصي..والأرضية الرصاصي الغامق
ورصاصي يبرز جمال اللوحات بألوانها الأبيض و البيج








أختار للجدار لون أخف من لون رصاصي اللوحة ليأكده ويربط بين الحائط واللوحات
وكأن الحائط يكون التشكيل الجمالي معهم

الأصفر ينسجم ويغازل الرصاصي









ربط الوان الحائط بدرجاته الرصاصي...مع الأرضية الرصاصي الغامق
وأختار الرصاصي لتضي اللوحات المكان







ستنسجمي وتتفاعلي مع أثاث خشبي واضح التجازيع وباركية الأرضية
لتعودي الي منشاءك و طبيعتك










الرصاصي...وداخل الأبيض..وداخله رصاصي أقل
وتعبير متفاءل بألوانه





تفاعلت اللوحات هنا مع ألوان الفرش...الأخضر و الرصاصي

وفكرة وجود خلفية بارزة...مثل خلفيات السرير... بتشكل للمكان كوحدة ديكور واحدة...يخرج منها المدفئة...ويعكسها وجود غطسان في جزء سقف الصالون

فن ربط ألوان و كتل...السقف بالحائط...ثم الحائط بالأثاث...ثم الأثاث بالأرض
مثل أثاث الترابيزة الخشب بلون ومادة الباركية
















يمكن شراء تلك اللوحات من النت...وبأسعار جيدة... بالبحث
​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 مارس 2014)

حلق بجناحيك ... وأكتشف العالم و العمارة و الفن ... وتحرر وأكتشف نفسك ... وإدرك طبيعتك .... مستقبلك...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 مارس 2014)

4 صور

تأثيرات جديدة في تشكيل الحوائط


الحائط الخارجي...يتكون من حائط تم تثبيت عليه علب ميتل مفرغة ...بميول في أتجاهات مختلفة
أحتمال برضه تكون بانوهات زي الألوح مثبت بها العلب ومثبته بالحائط

جرأة معمارية

​











الحائط الداخلي...حوائط بيضاء ملساء... ماعدا بعض منها....تم عمل مربعات جبسية ببروزات مختلفة
تقف قبل السقف بجزء مثل عرض المربع
غاطس للداخل لوضع إضاءات خفية
وعجبته الفكره....فكررها بالأرضية...وربطها بالكونتر
وأستخدام الأضاءة الخفية للربط

حسن إستخدام مكان المربعات البارزة بين فراغ الكونتر...وظهور فراغ أخر خلف الزجاج
لأن المربعات البارزة تأثريها قوي...ويحتاج تدرج نفسي وفرغات

​











الجدار العمود...وتشكيله بمجموعة مثلثات بالجبس بميول مختلفة ومساحات مختلفة...غاطسة وبارزة
والعمود أبيض...مع وحدة سقف معلق أبيض ببعد بفراغ وداخلها فراغ أسود...ليشكلا معا وحدة... داخل بنيات اللون

الأسود أيضا للمقاعد...وجانب الكونتر...والإضاءات المخورطية الناقصة...ليتفاعل مع السقف
ظهر الكونتر خشب متشابهة بقشرته الطولية
والستارة وباقس السقف والحوائط والموكيت...درجات بين البيج و البني
و3 مقاعد لأشكال مبتكرة بيجات

والسجادة تربط بين الأبيض والالوان الغامقة بمستطيلاتها التي تتشابه مع مستطيلات السقف
وأيضا بيجات ورصاصي للربط












تم تصميم الجدار بمجموعة من العروق الخشب الرأسية ... اللي في الغرب بيتكون منها الجدار الخشب بدل من الطوب عندنا
طبعا أختار عروق بنوعية خشب عالية ممكن ماهوجني....بلون بني غامق
وبينها ألواح زجاج
وثبيت عليها مجموعة من الكمر بيضاء بتموجات مختلفة السماكة 
حتي كمرة السقف...وسفل الأرضية بجزء غاطس ميتل silver

أفتكر أنه صنع العلب الخشب دي الأول بتموجاتها...وعمل فتحات بها لمرور العروق الخشب
ثم أدخلها بالعروق...وثبتها من أسفل العلب بالعروق






​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 مارس 2014)

كلام لي ... ولك

وتبدء غالبا فقط ... بالكتابة عنها...






 


فلنسعي إذا... لرؤية بعمل

plan


​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 مارس 2014)

5 صور


texture ...تأثيرات جديدة في نسيج ورق الحوائط 

تأثيرات طبيعية بارزة



​texture ... ورود نباتات بارزة ... بين البيج والرصاصي












texture ... ورود نباتات بارزة ... بين البيج و البني













texture ... ورود بارزة... بين البيج والأورنج













textures ... خطوط أشبه بأسلاك معدنية طولية...بألوانها












عروض إسعارها...وأشكالها و ألوانها
أضغط هنا




​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 مارس 2014)

6 صور

فن...الإسكتشات

لقيت عدة إسكتشات بأحدي صفحات الفيسبوك المعمارية

في ناس كتيير..بتهرب منها...وأنا منهم...مع إن في المرات القليلة اللي عملت فيها إسكتشات النتيجة كانت كويسة و أكثر مما توقعت...وفي وقت قصير..ورغم ذلك مازال الإسكتشات..في zone الصعب...نحاول الان نسهلها علي نفسنا مع الإسكتشات أو فن الإسكتشات

الإسكتشات...مهمه مثلا للطالب في أمتحانات التصميم المحدده الوقت...أو حتي خلال مروره بالأفكار الاولي لمشروعه...ورغبته في أظهار المشروع قبل عرضه علي الدكتور

عرفت مؤخرا...أن الدكترة و المعيدين ....دول متخصصين...فما بالك بغير المتخصصين...الشخص العادي...بيتأثروا كثيرا بالألوان و الإظهار ووضع الأشجار والزرع
يعني ممكن مشروع عادي بأظهار مميز...يكون احسن من مشروع جيد بإظهار عادي

الإسكتشات...مهمه ساعات في وقت الإحتياج لها... لإظهر فكره سريعة للعميل...او صاحب العمل


نشوف عملها إزاي...

مبناه عبارة عن خطوط قليلة بسيطة مختصرة...وأكثرالأشجار حول تصميمه كأنها كور بأحجام مختلفة...ووضع في بعضها بعض الخطوط المنحنية

كتل المشروع تون بيج خفيف...ماعدا أكد زجاج المشروع بلونه الأزرق

أعطي تون لون رمادي للشارع..وبني لمواقف السيارات...وبيج للأرصفة..ووضع حتي خطوط أشارة المرور البيضاء
أظهر السيارات بطريقة مضحكة بسيطة وجميلة

والخلفية مجرد خطوط رأسية وأفقية...مختصرة مباني الخلفية....وبتون خفيف رمادي وبيج













تونات أبيض رصاصي للمبني...أزرق للزجاج

تونات الاخضر..للشجر والنجيلة...وتونات بيج للأرصفة....وبني لمواقف السيارات

الخلفية وكأنها أنصاف مستطيلات بينها الشجر وتونات خفيفة














الشجر ملء المشروع بجمال...وتنوع درجات تونات الأخضر














طريقة عمله للمواقف بتونات الرمادي والسيارات....والخلفية وتدرج أختفائها والخط الأخير













ممكن الواحد بيفكر في التفاصيل أكثر...بس الإسكتش من غير تفاصيل... 
عناصره كتيره وبسيطة.. .. وبتشتت النظر...ألا الألمام بالفكره












المبني كتل...و خطوط زجاج...وأسقف بخطوط بسيطة








الإسكتش القادم...أفتح صور الأسكتشات جنبك...وحاول تقليدها...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 مارس 2014)

*





3 صور


هل الفن المعماري واحد ...يربط بينه شئ ما...في المبني...في الداخل...في الديكور ؟

قارن الثلاثة صور لمشاريع مختلفة



مبني خارجي
*












*مبني من الداخل

*











*ديكور داخلي

*

 



*علاقة ساحرة..ربط درجات الرصاصي اللامع للأسود...مع النبيتي اللامع المتألق




*​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 مارس 2014)

*





3 صور*
*

هل الستائر لها تأثير جمالي...علي التصميم الداخلي؟

الستائر وتأثيرها ...وكانها خلفية للربط و التاكيد علي ألوان الديكور الداخلي

قوة تأثير الستائر


أستخدم الستارة الستان بلونها النبفسجي الرومنسي الحزين ...مع ستائر بيضاء شفافة
ليأكد ويتفاعل مع ألوان التصميم البنفسجي

وأستخدم مخدات بنفسجي غامق ستان...فوق المخدات البيضاء الاكبر حجم
وفرش السرير رصاصي برسومات بنفسجي

أستخدم ألوان الرصاصي الغامق لصندوق و تنجيد ظهر السرير
أما خلفية السرير...جميلة...غاطسة...ألواح خشب بتجزيعها و لون بين الرصاصي والأسود

أستخدم سجادة بيضاء فضي لامعة فروة...وأصبحت منتشرة في تصاميم الديكور
ولونها هنا للربط والتخفيف...بين الالوان التصميم الداكنة والأرضية الخشب البني الداكن
أي داكن...سجادة لون خفيف...داكن

والأباجورات مثل غامقة مثل لون خلفية السرير

وربط بين النجفة الكريستال و كرستال الأبجورات

*










تعاشق ألوان التصميم..الرصاصي والوردي

فأستخدم الوردي البينك للستائر و الرصاصي لفرش الصالون
والتعاشق بين ألوان ورق الحائط والمخدات بألوانها الرصاصي والوردي
فربط الاثاث والحوائط

وأستخدم سجادة للربط بين الأرضية البيضاء بالصالون
بألوانها رسمات الرصاصي بأبيض سن فيل (أبيض بدرجة رصاصي)














أنها عائلات ألوان ...منسجمة و مترابطة

عائلة البيج...الستائر...فرش كنب الصالون...السجادة 
عائلة البنفسجي...فرش الكراسي...وغطاء إضاءة النجف
عائلة الأبيض...الستائر الشفافة...غطاء الأباجورات..مع السقف والكرانيش
عائلة الخشب البني الداكن...الأرضية...تربيزة الصالون...فريم اللوحة

وشاركت المخدات في الربط ...بجانب مشاركة العائلات في اماكن مختلفة...بالحوائط ...بالأرضيات ...والفرش

وللتغيير والتأثير...أستخدم لوحة فنية كبيرة طولية بدرجات البيج والبني....فوق دهان بني خفيف






​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 مارس 2014)

*





2 صورة*
*

*جمال تعبير...الحائط المصمت بفتحات زجاج...أمام كتلة الزجاج الvoid المنطلقة في السماء ... إستخدم للحائط المصمت...الطوب حتي أخر دورين فأستخدم الحجر...وكان الدورين كورنيشة ...وإستخدم بانوهات حجر بزخارف للربط بين الكتل... الحجر والطوب

وإستخدم أيضا كمرة ببروز بين الحجر و الطوب
ووضع علي الكمرة كشافات إضاءة كبيرة فوق الأكتاف العريضة...لتعطي إضاءة رائعة للمصمت ليلا

وتمييز الحائط الكتف بين الشبابيك بعروض مختلفة وأنهائها بتاج ليثبت انه عمود
والكورنيشة تقفل الوجهة المصمت















الجدار الزجاج...مقسم مديول فريمات زجاج طولية...ووضع فريمات ببانوهات رصاصي أمام البلاطة الخرسانية

وكإنه دمج بين القديم المصمت والحديث الزجاج المنطلق



 



أنها فقط العمارة...فدعوها تعبر كيفما تشاء



​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 مارس 2014)

*





4 صور*
*

عمارة سكنية

جمال...الإليبس وعناصر أخري

*جمال..تلاقي الإليبس مع الفلات...وتمييز بفكرة عمل برج زجاج أسطواتي في طرف الإليبس
ببروزات طولية وكمر عريض بين الأدوار...وبلاطة بارزة دائرية في نهايته

وميزها أيضا بربط إسطوانة الإليبس بكمر علي أنحناء الإليبس...لتحمل بلكونات مميزة دائرية 
وعمل أول بلكونة من الإليبس لتنفرد عن البلكونات الأخري

وفي أخر كمرة إليبس...عمل بها برجولة




*








*عايز تقول يعني عندك بلكونات دائرية...كالقمر...ماشي

عمل دور يربط بين السكني و التجاري..مصمت أكثر...بفتحاته المربعة...ميزة ب 3 مواسير معدنية للتشكيل

لاحظ أنحناء كورنر الفلات كعنصر بطول السكني .... وتأثيرة علي باقي المبني




*









*التجاري الدبل هايت...وأعمدته الرخام الأورنج المتقطعة عن بداية السكني ...وفي انصاف الأدوار التجاري
بشكلها الإليبس وبها انحناء للخارج لأعلي

أجاد وضع الأشخاص في اللقطة...حتي قرش غرفة النوم...والإضاءة علي الرصيف




*









*المدخل ميزة أيضا دبل هايت...و منحني للداخل عكس الإليبس

أجاد وضع الشجر فوق...والزرع بالورد تحت السور



*



جميل ... إجادة عمل زوايا لقطات المناظير



*​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 مارس 2014)

*





4 صور*
*


هل التأثيرات الطبيعية القوية...لها جمال علي المبني؟

جمال ... التأثيرات الطبيعية علي المبني
**أن عين الانسان ترتاح لأي تعبير طبيعي في المبني أو خارجه...
*


وهنا وضع تصميم بجوار المدخل لوحة ضخمة أعلي من المبني 
تتفاعل مع تصميم الواجهة كفريم عريض ببلاطات سوداء بداخلة الواجهة الزجاج...وعمودي عليه شرائح ألواح زجاج وأبواب المداخل و كانوبي بروز التغطية كأنها تخترق شفافية الزجاج ووضع باقي طرف الكانوبي علي اللوحة للربط

ورقم 6 ... أحدي مداخل المولات...أو المعارض
وجمال اللوحة نابع من إنها رسمه طبيعية لورق شجرة....وأيضا المبالغة في حجمها
واللون الأصفر والخلفية الرصاصي يندمجا مع أسود الواجهه

ووضع سفل عريض حجر أسود...وترك فرغات في نهايات الخطوط الصفراء للتحرر














كرر نفس الشئ مع بوابة 5 .... بلون بين البني والأسود...وخلفية بيج
وهنا اللوحة كتلة بيج جميل 

وفكرة أستخدام لوحات طبيعية كجزء من تكوين واجهة محل او معرض او مداخل مول
وبأي تشكيل طبيعي او رسمه شعار














ربما لنفس المشروع أو غيره

وأستخدام التشكيل الطبيعي الأورجانك لتقسيم ورقة الشجر كتعبير ثلاثي الأبعاد كتكوين مع صندوق الأبيض لمصعد الزجاج
وبسفل أيضا حجر وأعلاه لوح فريم خشب
وعوارض خشب كخلفية لدروة سور الدور الاول .... تتفاعل مع تكوينه














أستخدم أشكال الأورجانك والإليبس لتصميم البلكونات ببلاطة بيضاء بارزة بدروة زجاج ...
وخارجة من البوكس الزجاج






​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 مارس 2014)

*





4 صور*
*

هل التأثيرات الطبيعية كالخشب...لها جمال علي المبني؟

جمال ... التأثيرات الطبيعية للخشب علي المبني


ومكتب رمجيم ... RMJM

ومشروع نسيج السكني...البحرين...**NASEEJ AFFORDABLE HOUSING, BAHRAIN*


فاز بالمشروع في مسابقة عالمية...تمييز أستخدام التكونولوجي الحديثة في المباني البحرينية التقليدية...وصديق للبيئة...والجودة العالية...وتمييز بقابليتة للتوسيع في المستقبل


الموقع ...وتقسيمه لمجموعة من المستطيلات تضم الفيلات و حديقة كبيرة في المنتصف....وأستخدم المربع كلاندسكيب بقلب المشروع...وعلي شكل رسومات فن إسلامي بتشكيل مميز
بين البلاطات البيضاء و النجيلة و النخيل














إجاد إستخدام العمارة العربية...
البحرينية الحوائط البيضاء...بكتل مختلفة...أبراج من مادة بيج قد تكون حجر....العناصر الخشبية كأجزاء مشربيات...وبوابات الفيلات وتأثير ؟إستخدام النخيل في اللاندسكيب














التصميم بسيط...
إستخدم العنصر الخشبي بالواجهات...فوق المدخل كمشربية أو أجزاء منها...وكذلك فوق الكورنر البارز...وأعمدة وبرجولة السطح














تأثير العنصر الخشبي...وبتكشيل شبيه بالمشربية....فوق المدخل الخلفي...وأضفاء الطابع العربي داخل المعيشة المفتوحة للدور الأول وجمال تأثيرها مع الحوائط البيضاء الداخلية و الأثاث الأبيض و النجفة
وأرضية بلاطات بني غامقة تضاد الأبيض

سور دروة الاول زجاج...وزجاج الواجهة الخلفية...وحشائش امام الفناء الخلفي تظهر من المعيشة






​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 مارس 2014)

*





5 صور*
*

هل التأثيرات الطبيعية كالخشب...لها جمال علي المبني؟

جمال ... التأثيرات الطبيعية للخشب علي المبني


ومكتب رمجيم ... RMJM
مصنف من احدي أحسن المكاتب المعمارية في العالم

ومشروع شانجهي رنجي هبين السكني...الصين...**SHANGHAI RENJIE HEBIN GARDEN PHASE II*



*جميل ... عندما يعرف المعماري كيف يتعامل مع مواد مبناه وتوظيفها
العنصري الخشب...أو مثيل مشابهه...كورنر طويل بجوار الشباك الطويل وبداخل فراغ رائع للكتلة البارزة 
الغاطس البارز
*



*







*
*تدرج في الواجهة...وأنهائها بغاطس الشباك والكونر الخشب...وبروز كتف

وفي الاعلي زجاج الدروة القصير بهندريل أسود...مع فريمات الشبابيك السوداء...تضاد الابيض...وتبرز الخشب

*

 








*الشيش ال louvers...مفضل إستخدامه في العمارة الأسيوية...ممكن لأسباب تراثية...و كسر أشعة شمس الصيف
فأصبح الشيش الخشب...والزرع المبالغ فيه من سمات العمارة هناك

نموذج سكني أخر...وإستمر بالأبيض الناعم...وزجاج الدروات البلكونات الأدوار و السطح ...ونوع بدروات مصمته
ودرجات رصاصي فاتح و غامق
الرصاصي الغامق...قد يكون أيضا خشب أو حصيرة

وأكد فكرته الlouvers في البلكونات...وأيضا عناصر طولية بروزات *












*كمل نسيج عناصره الخشب... مقطعة...وطولية...وأنهاء مبناه ببرجولات منها
**والأكتاف تستمر علي الجانبين
والأبيض يحتضن الرصاصي الأسود...وعناصره البني ...قد تكون فيبرجلاس وليست خشب


إستخدم إبهار الدبل هايت أخر دورين

*

*










**المبني ككل للعمارة....وتناسج و أنسجام نماذج الفيلات و الدبليكسات و العمارات للمشروع
كأنها عائلة واحدة بأطوال مختلفة
بعناصرها...الخشب الLouvers...الرصاصي الأسود...**الدروات الزجاج.**...الأكتاف....التدرجات*
*

وتأثير العنصر الطولي الخشبي...علي تكرار أدوار المبني ومنها تكرار الخشبي المتقطع
والبرجوات الخشب تشارك من اعلي مبناه
لتقول بعرضيتها ...أنا معاهم

*

 



جميل ...تعبير بعض المعماريين العالميين ببساطة وتلقائية مبانيهم...بعيد عن التشنجات المعمارية




​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 مارس 2014)

أذا لم تستطع الطيران...فأجري
وأذا لم تستطع الجري...فأمشي
وأذا لم تستطع المشي...فأزحف

ولكن ما عليك فعله...أن تظل مستمر للتحرك للأمام


زعيم تحرير السود الأمريكي
مارتين لوثر كينج

​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 مارس 2014)

شهادة الميلاد...شهادة التخرج...بحبك...تتجوزيني...حامل...شهادة الوفاة....كلمات...كلمة
ما أفرحنا...كلمة
ما أحزنا...كلمة
ما أسعدنا ...كلمة
ما أغمنا...كلمة

قرأت عبارة جميلة...الكلمة داء...والكلمة دواء

فالقراءة...هي..كلمة دواء لكلمة داء



والكلمات و العمارة والديكور​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 مارس 2014)

7 صور

الكلمات و العمارة و الديكور
وجمالها


جمال تأثيرها
كعنوان او ديكور بحروفها البيضاء الناعمة...صباحا..أو الإضاءة عليها ليلا


لوحة عنوان للمبني













بيضاء جميلة ناعمة....ومعبرة













متألقة ليلا...بإضاءات تظهر بياض لونها













متألقة ببياضها نهارا...وسط الخضرة والسيارات...معبرة عن ضخامتها



 









مبهجة .... ببياضها نهارا













ومتألقة ليلا...يتصورون بجوارها













عشوائية...قائمة... ونائمة.... و مائلة
بألون أورنج مبتهجة... وscale أكبر من الأشخاص








​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 مارس 2014)

أعلان...ونعود


"منهل الحبوبي ينتزع من زها حديد تصميم الأمانة العامة لمجلس الوزراء في العراق" موضوعى الجديد فى العدد الرابع والعشرين 24 من مجله انا معمارى عدد شهر مارس قريبا...


www.facebook.com/Ana.Me3mary




 



​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 مارس 2014)

6 صور


الكلمات و العمارة و الديكور
وجمالها


جمال تأثيرها
منوعات...كعنوان او ديكور بحروفها 


أسم المنتج او الماركة بحروفه يشكل المبني













كديكور ما لمنتج... ديكور داخلي .... Life Good













ديكور فاترينة...SALE ...أوكازيون













أسم الكافي شوب...حروف أعلي السقف














ديكور داخلي ....يافطة من الحروف المعلقة علي لوح خشب...بمواسير مثبته بالسقف
والكتابتات بين اللونين الأبيض و الأحمر












أسم المنتج او الشركة ....حروف ...ولوجو 
بحروفه باررزة عن الحائط ترمي ظلال
وجمال ألوانها رصاصي الغامق مع بيج الحائط



 




تمت​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 مارس 2014)

ساعات بيكون في صوت من النفس أو الغير...بيقول أيه لازمه ده ....هو انت حتقدر تعمل الشغل ده... 
هو أنت ممكن يجيلك شغل زي ده...هو أنت ممكن تتعامل مع مستويات زي ده ... 
طيب لما يبقي ييجي نبقي ندور ...بعدين نبقي نشوف... والغريب...
أنا الصوت ده بيختفي لما يجيلك شغل من نفس النوع...ومتقدرش تعمله أو مبتظهرش 
لمن يتعامل معك مقدرتك الكافية....فتفقده أو تظهر دون المستوي ...والصوت بيختفي 
و حتي ما بيقولش أنا كنت غلطان...أو حتي معلش...أو حقك علي

هذا الصوت...هو العدو الاول لنا...فأحذره...وتجنبه

لأنه قد يضيع علي الشخص...أبداع...أو تمييز...أو منصب...أو مال...أو فرصة...أو أمل...أو.....أو
أو كلهم جميعا



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 مارس 2014)

*



5 **صور*


*هل البرجولة....لها جمال في التصميم الخارجي واللاندسكيب؟*

*جمال البرجولة....وتأثيرها علي عناصر الاندسكيب
**

كتيير منا...عنده المقدرة علي تصميم البرجولة بنفسه من الخيال ... ولكن بحاول هنا أوسع نطاق خيالنا بالنسبة للبرجولات و تأثيرها و أشكالها 
لأن ساعات في حاجات بتتنسي ...برغم جمال تاثيرها*






*4 أعمدة...تتكون من 4 ألواح مجمعة...واضح من جنب اللوح في الصورة...ولم يشطف اللوح 45 كما فعل بفيديو سابق
هنا...فيظهر العمود ككتلة واحدة....ووضع لوحين ككمرة في الجانبين...محملة علي ألواح العمود الرأسية الجانبية
و ثبت فوقهم بمسافة overlap...بتفريغ فتحات للألواح العلوية....ثم وضع 5 ألواح في الاتجاة العمودي بنفس الطريقة

وكراسي وطاولة بلون خشب مقارب...علي أرضية بلاطات كبيرة خرسانة 
*









*مشابه للسابق...ولكن أستخدم براغي للتثبيت ألواح الكمر الرئيسي بالعمود...ودكمه خشب بالوسط...و 4 قواعد مكعبه خشب وحمل مباشرة فوقها الألواح العمودية...ثم دكم طولية عمودية في الاعلي 

وكراسي و طاولات حديد فورفورجية وشبك سلك لمطر الشتاء ..متواجدة ورخيصة السعر
*









نوعية الخشب هنا جيدة 
طريقة التصميم مثل الصورة الثانية...ولكن الكمر العلوي عمل به فرغات تعشيق..مع الكمر الرئيسي السفلي 
وزاد بأركان للتثبيت اللي لفت نظري للصورة دي....الطريقة المميزة اللي حدد بيها أماكن الزرع في الخلف 
وإستخدامه أفرع الشجر بشكل x و قوائم ونايمة أو هندريل
بشكل مميز









نوعية الخشب هنا جيدة
قريبة لحل الصورة الثانية....ولكن بأعمدة و طول أكبر ...وأجواء كورنر للربط في الأركان 
إستخدم الطوب كسور منخفض داير يحدد الجلسة...والأرضية بلاطات مشابهة لمادة طوب السور











جودة خشب اعلي...بلونه البني الداكن....وتصميم أخر...وكان ألواحها متقاطعة علي نفس المستوي 
بأتجاة العنصر المائي...وكمر داير حول المربع الخارجي فوق الاعمدة

السور دهان أبيض..يظهر جمال جودة الخشب ...وخضره الزرع...وزرق لون العنصر المائي أستخدم خشب بلون أفتح للأثاث...
مع شلت و مخدات يسهل وضعها ورفعها حسب الموسم



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 مارس 2014)

*




4 **صور*


*هل البرجولة....لها جمال في التصميم الخارجي واللاندسكيب؟ وما هي طرق وضعها ؟*

*جمال البرجولة....وتأثيرها علي عناصر الاندسكيب
وطرق وضعها 



*هنا...صمم الثلاثة اعمدة كورنر...بجوار سور تحديد منخفض ...تجليد خشب










جميل أستخدام الخشب...وبرجولاته وبمقاعد...في اللاندسكيب...كبوابات محددة للمبني خصوصا في التجمعات السكنية...
 وهنا عليها رقم المبني
داخل التجمع سكني

أستخدم ثلاث انوع و ألوان للخشب
البرجولة متألقة بين الزرع











صمم البرجولة بجور مبناه السكني....وأستخدم نفس أعمدة الأرضي الخشبية
ليقولا لبعضهم نحن من نفس العائلة... نحن من نفس العائلة



 







صمم البرجولة ملاصقة لحائط خلفية البيت...لتوفير الاعمدة...وتظليل الخلفية من الشمس






​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 مارس 2014)

*





6 **صور*


*هل البرجولة....لها جمال حالم في التصميم الخارجي واللاندسكيب؟ *
​
​*جمال البرجولة الحالم....وتأثيرها علي عناصر الاندسكيب



*​*فقط هي قطع قماش...ولكنها تفعل الكثير...الجمال الحالم



البرجولة هنا حديد فورفورجية....بأعمدة مواسير أو زوايا رأسية
كنت أفضل الاعمدة وقماش حولها أعرض

*​









جميلة بل ساحرة...أنها كستائر...ممكن قماش جبلان او كتان...
تأكد الارضية خشب مرتفعة درجة

أستخدم شلت في الأرضية...وطبلية
ومقطف دائري نازل من الكمرة الخشب

جميله تدرج الاسطونات الخرسانية...والكور الزرع...والكور الخرسانية مدهونة للمعان...أو رخام












متألقة ودفئة ليلا بجور الشوي البربكيوي ...وإضاءت أسلاك بلمضات صغيرة متألقة و زادتها جمالا
وتصميم بقواعد اعمدة












رائعة أمام شالية علي البحر ...خشب بني داكن و قماش ستائر أبيض
وأرضية خشب الواح....وتشكيلات جبسية












صممها ... جلسة و مرجحة












حتي و ان كانت فقط شمسية ...خشب بني و قماش أبيض
فهي جميلة 






​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 مارس 2014)

*





8 صور*​

​*هل البرجولة....لها جمال في التصميم الخارجي واللاندسكيب مع أعمدة أخري؟ *

​

​جمال البرجولة....وتأثيرها علي عناصر الاندسكيب...مع أعمدة أخري


بتكون جميلة و مؤثرة....وخصوصا إذا كانت أعمدة البرجولة...مأخوذة من نفس ستايل style أعمدة المبني



​أعمدة GRC او جبس....بيضاء بباقي البرجولة ...مع أرضية بلاطة خرسانية دائرية













أعمدة دائرية كلاسيك بقطر اكبر...بيضاء و باقي البرجولة خشب بني داكن












أعمدة رومانية بيضاء...و خشب البرجولة البني الداكن بقطاعات أضخم












جلسة خاصة...بأعمدتها الرومانية...والخشب بقطاعات
ودروة قصيرة تحدد الجلسة بأعمدتها و المدفئة...بتدرجات حجر بيج ...ومن أعلي حجر أبيض بيج













الأعمدة من ستايل المبني ...والبرجولة الخشب البني...والمرجيحة معلقة بسلاسل












أعمدة دائرية مسلوبة متألقة بقطر كبير...جميلة كجزء من المبني...لتغطية جلسة الارضي












اعمدة خشب بني غامق مربعة ...وقواعد حجر مربعة 
إستخدم سهاريج إضاءة منوعة بين أعمدة و أباليك و علي الأرضية فرفورجية بلون أسود
كالكراسي و الطاولة بلونها الأسود...خرزان...مش فاكر











أعمدة خشب مربعة مسلوبة بقواعد حجر






​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 مارس 2014)

*





7 صور

سنعود للبرجولات...بعد هذا المشروع

هل التأثيرات الطبيعية كالخشب...لها جمال علي المبني؟

جمال ... التأثيرات الطبيعية للخشب علي المبني


ومكتب رمجيم ... RMJM
مصنف من احدي أحسن المكاتب المعمارية في العالم

ومشروع يانلورد بنينسيلا السكني...الصين... *YANLORD PENINSULA, SUZHOU, CHINA*
*
فاز بالمشروع في مسابقة عالمية...تمييز أستخدام التكونولوجي الحديثة في المباني ...وصديق للبيئة...والجودة العالية...




أنطلق بتصميمه...بكتل تكعيبية..وكأنها صناديق تحوي أجزاء الواجهات 
وتميزت بأطلالها من ركن البيت...وبزوايا مختلفة من البيوت علي البحيرة 
وكأنها اعين مختلفة تطل لتري البحيرة












جميل فريم الخرسانة البوكس للكورنر...وبوكس دبل هايت للمدخل...وفريم بوكس خشبي
وتنوع بمواد وأرتفاعات و أرتفاعات مختلفة

وبتربيط بينهم فالبوكس الفريم التجليد الخشب...يتفاعل مع مثيله العمود الخشبي بالكورنر
والفريمات الخرسانة البوكس البيضاء الثلاثة...تتفاعل مع بعضها بأختلاف أرتفاعاتها و إتجاهاتها 
وأيضا الخشب والأبيض يتفاعلا
أنها علاقات متفاعلة مع بعضها بجمال تألقها












حتي زجاج الأرضي يتفاعل مع الزجاج داخل بوكس الكورنر...وكأنه اخترق البوكس الكورنر الأبيض
وبين بروز كل البوكسات يوجد أجزاء غاطسة












بوكسات المداخل البيضاء المفرغة....وفي الاعلي بوكسات التجليد الخشب تبرز و تعلو عن البوكسات البيضاء
والكل يطل علي العنصر المائي بالزراعات ...وكلاهما منتشريين في العمارة الأسيوية
وبدءت في الانتشار أيضا في الخليج ...وحتي منتجعات سكنية بمصر
ولكن قد تكون بداءتها الدول الأسيوية وخصوصا سنغافورة

حتي البوكسات أيضا أستخدمها في لاندسكيب الأرضيات...ولربط الأستيل الحوائط بالأرضيات
وتقسيمات ميتل ألومنيوم البروز الكانتليفر...يتناغم مع تقسمات الميتل الطولب لسور البلكونة 

أنها فقط مستويات مناسيب للواجهة...وكذلك لأرضيات اللاندسكيب












أنها فقط واجهة عادية...ثلاث أدوار...بوكس زجاج...بكمرات عريضة رصاصي...وبروز للسقف
ولكنه وضع تصميمه المتألقة بألواح خشبية أو شبيهه 
متراصة كمجموعات بميول قليلة...وكأنها louvers رفيعة او ستارة...التي أيضا تمييز العمارة الاسيوية
وأجاد بذلك ربط مبناه الاجتماعي الترفيههي غالبا 
مع العناصر الخشبية بالواجهات و style ستايل المشروع

الناس دي عرفه بتعمل ايه












وحبهم للعناصر المائية والكباري....التي تتميز بها عمارتهم....وضع تشكيلات دكم خشب طولية لزيادة تلقائية المشروع
وربطه تشكيليا













وفي النهاية تودع البرجولة الخشب الداكن....العناصر الخشبية الاخري بقلب البوكسات
وتخليق بيئة ومناخ خاص و معين منفرد فقط بهذا المشروع 

دكم الخشب بين أعمدة البرجولة...تتناغم مع تقسيم حديد دروة السور







تمت
مع RMJM...المتألق بجمال بساطته

​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 مارس 2014)

9 صور



​​*هل البرجولة....لها تصاميم أخري؟*

​​
​​جمال البرجولة....وتأثيرها علي عناصر الاندسكيب...وتصاميم أخري






صممها...بأستبدال كل عمود..بكتف عبارة عن عمودين بينهم تقسمات خشب
إستخدم 2 أرشات خشب...لتنسجم مع تصميم الأثاث وأرشاته​​










تصميمها لمداخل المشاريع...هنا...كمدخل خلفي للفيلا












بمناسيب أرتفاعات مختلفة
متألقة....مجرد اعمدة وألواح خشب كمر رئيسي و ثانوي
كتيير بيكون اللاندسكيب...يصعب وضع عنصر فيه...البرجولات بأشكلها وتصميمها تساعد في ذلك











العمود الواحد...يتكون من عمود به أربع أعمدة في الكورنر محمعة...وأستخدم الالواح ككمر رئيسي وثانوي متعامد 
وللسقف خشب ألواح بفتحات كربعة 

وأستراحة امام حمام السباحة











جميلة متألقة فخمة...بجودة الخشب...وأستخدم أعمدة بألواح عريضة مجمعة..وكمر ألواح مجمعة ضخم ومتقاطع
بينهم ألواح أصغر كسرات اشعة شمس وأستخدم إضاءة السهاريج الحديد و الزجاج...
وإضاءات أسطوانية مودرن
وأرضية ألواح خشب أيضا بجودة عالية

وتأثير البرجولة كبلكونة خلفية للفيلا











رائع الخشب البني للبرجولة مع أبيض المبني...ما لفت نظري
جمال الزلع الفخار وتأثيرها علي التصميم 
وتشكيل حديد الفروفورجية الدائري في الكمرة الدائرية البارزة












تصميمها...أعمدة رومانية كلاسيك بكرانيش....والسقف خشب متقاطع بفتحات مربعة 
وتتناسب البرجولة مع تصميم مبني بنفس الstyle










متألقة ... أيضا البرجولات الحديد الفرفورجية...وهنا بأعمدة فريم عريض حديد بتشكيل 
والسقف حديد بميول يحمل قماش البرجولة











برجولة كانتليفر ...أعمدة بكورنر مربعة...وكمر الكنتليفر ألواح خشب مائلة
وأستخدم كورنر أرش للتحميل





​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 مارس 2014)

7 صور​

​​​*هل البرجولة....الدائرية أو الارش لها جمال؟*
​​​
​​​جمال البرجولة....الدائرية والأرش...وتصاميم أخري


في مشاريع كثيرة...بيكون فيها مسطحات خضراء كثيرة....البرجولات سواء خشبية او معدنية
بيساعد كعنصر....كجلسات....محدد للفرغات... للتوجية ... خلق فرغات ... للمداخل والمخارج وخدمات اللاندسكيب
فيساعد في التصميم بجوار العناصر الاخري




​​​لاندسكيب...وشكل إليبس لحمام السباحة... وفرغات البرجولات كأجزاء إليبس حولها وبجورا المبني













في مسطحات اللاندسكيب الكبيرة....البرجولات بأعمدة خرسانية...و كمر دائري او للمركز...كدائرة أو جزء منها
والجلسات بداخلها
بيكون لها تمييز وخصوصية
ويسهل تصميم أشكال متعددة ومختلفة منها












جزء من دائرة...والاعمدة في المركز وعلي حدود الدائرة
والكمر فوقها....وأشكال دائرية دكم خشب
تغطي جزء من دائرة اللاندسكيب وتزداد جمال إذا تكررت ..في أماكن اخري بأجزاء دائرية أخري و بقطر أكبر وأصغر.....
وبأرتفاعات مختلفة












برجولة خشب...أعمدة و حائط...وأرشات كمر...وتصميم اخر












كموجات رأسية بأرتفاعات مختلفة...والكمر يصل بينها...كمظلات لمنطقة ملاعب...بتجمع سكني
والعنصر المائي يتفاعل بموجاته معها












يمكن أستخدامها كمحددة وموجهة للفرغات....وللتشكيل
معدنية بكمر رئيسي بينها...
وألواح بسيطة العرض.... مشعة في أتجاة مركز دائرتها












البرجولة المحددة الموجهة...وإضاءتها ليلا...








تمت البرجولات


​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 مارس 2014)

*





3 صور


مشروع عمارة سكني...مكاتب

ومكتب زيدلار الكندي ... zeidler
مصنف من إحدي أحسن 100 مكتب معماري في العالم
*










أجاد المصمم...إستخدام المودرن مع الكلاسيك...بتعاشق أو تعشيق
فأستخدام واجهات تقليدية طوب...ببروزات بيضاء بشبابيكها المستطيلة الطويلة و بلكوناتها الصغيرة...بشكل تقليدي معتاد
وأنهائها بكتلة البلات فورم الأولي...بموجات بارزة بيضاء جميلة...بمديول يتفق مع البروزات و المبني
لاحظ الموجات والكتل البررزة...وجمال بياضها معا...مخالف لبني الطوب

حتي وضعه فاصل أبيض كتف بين البلكونات بأعلي الكتل البيضاء ...مميز
وكذلك خصص كتلة المدخل الملاصقة للطوب...بلون أبيض ناعم...مضاد لخشونة الطوب

وليشكل بهم جمال و تلقائية و مودرن للمبني












من أعلي و تمييز و انفراد بمبناه ....
تكرار البروزات البيضاء بالأدوار الاولي....ثم ردود...وبروزات بيضاء متقاطعة و بروزات أكبر بحجر أو طوب و شبابيكها
وبينهم غاطسة او جيوب
وإنهاء المبني بردود بيضاء متدرجة بشبابيكها

وأراد ان يؤكد مودرن الموجات...بشئ ملفت و جذاب للمبني...فصمم الجزاء الزجاج void
ليرد علي تقليدية المبني و يتفاعل معها













لاحظ تفاعلات الكتل البيضاء الصغيرة بالأدوار الأولي...مع كتلة الأبيض الطويلة بجوار كتلة الزجاج
ولاحظ سور الزجاج بجنب الموجات...وتأثيرة مع كتلة الزجاج الطولية

الزجاج و عائلته
الأبيض و عائلته
الطوب و عائلته



 



فتعطي مبني جميل منسجم...

تمت

​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 مارس 2014)

*





**صورة...ومبني
**
مطعم أو كافي شوب

بلاطة خرسانية موجة ببروز بالأجناب و يزداد بكانتليفر للأمام ....وأرتداد ببلاطة موجة اخري ببروز بالأجناب و يؤاكد أزدياد كانتليفر الأمام
وبروز الخلفية بفتحات بالكانتليفر
وألواح زجاج خارجية...
*





​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 مارس 2014)

صورة ...وتعليق

ما هو المطبخ؟

كان في الماضي القريب...المطبخ هو مكان لطبخ الوجبات والطبخات الشهية الدسمة...وتستغرق سيدة البيت... الأم أوقات طويلة داخل جدران هذا المكان...ولكن كان هناك اوقات طويلة خارج هذة الجدران...تجلس الأسرة وتتكلم...وتأكل مع بعضها...وتشاهد التلفزيون وتتكلم مع بعضها

ومع مرور الأيام ودخول عصر الأنترنيت...والأيباد ...وسرعة العصر...تغيرت تلك السيدة...وأصبحت من الممكن ان تعمل ...تشتغل بجانب
وظيفتها الأساسية...فقل كلامها مع أفراد أسرتها...ولم يعد هناك وقت كما كان بالماضي

ومن هنا تغيير تفكير مهندس الديكور او المعماري...ليحل هذة العلاقة المفقودة
وجاءت فكرة المطابخ المفتوحة وقد نقلت من الغرب...الذي عان نفس المشكلة...وحلها كان بمطبخ مفتوح وبار ومقاعد...يأتي الأبن أو الأبنة أو الزوج...خلال أنشغال سيدة البيت في المطبخ والتنظيف...ليتكلما و يفضفضا...أو يشكي...أو يتصالحا

فالمطبخ أصبح ... هو غرفة أجتماعات....بجانب وظيفة الطبخ والتنظيف ...أي له وظيفة إجتماعية أسرية...





​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 مارس 2014)

4 صور


هل المبالغة في بروز الكانتليفر له جمال؟

جمال .... بروز الكانتليفر في المبني وتألقه 



الكانتليفر...بروز في بلاطة الدور الثاني...بمبالغة في البروز...تغطي بلكونة شكل L...وتشكل المبني 
والدور الأرضي بوكس يحوي الحوائط ...ومظلة حمام السباحة بتشكيل مشابه 

وجمال الأبيض و تقائيته مع إضاءات إسبوتس السقف












جمال .... مبالغة بروز الكانتليفر في المبني وتألقة ...مع تصميم فتحة أورجانك للسماء
وتألق إضاءة إسبوتس السقف

أستخدم مستطيلات في اللاندسكيب وحمام السباحة وبلكونة الاول...مكملة لمستطيلية تصميم السقف
وأسود الفريمات الشبابيك يتفاعل مع الأبيض

وفيلا أخري من بعيد ترد علي التصميم












جمال .... بروز الكانتليفر في المبني وتألقة ...بفتحة مربعة للسماء
وفضي silver الفريمات هنا من يتفاعل مع أبيض الفيلا













جمال .... بروز الكانتليفر في المبني وتألقة..في نهاية المبني
بعد أنطلاقة بعد العمود الأسطواني الطويل..والأعمدة الأسطوانية القصيرة..بفرغات
والحائط المنحني الحجر...بشبابيكة المستطيلة

لينهي المبني الكلاسيك بتأثير مودرن



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 مارس 2014)

أستراحة...ونعود


[URL="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUfGVRepuZo"]فيديو رائع رسم العنب بألالوان الزيتيه[/URL]




​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 مارس 2014)

أنتِ “ رائعة ”
كلمة قد تجعل امراة عادية تسير كالطاوؤس بين حشد من النساء الفاتنات


أنت ” غبي”
كلمة قد تكسر همة طفل نبيه وتقفل أبواب عقله عن الاستيعاب ..


​أنت “ ساذج ”
كلمة قد تحول أنسان طيب القلب الى انسان شرس يقسو حتى يغسل كل سمات الطيبة من شخصه ..


أنت ” قادر ”
كلمة قد تحرض معوق على كسر حدود الاعاقة بما يعجز عنه أصحاء البدنهي ” كلمة ” واحدة او ” كلمات “ عديدةقد تشكل فارقاً كبيراً !



فأحرصَ على انتقآءَ كلمآتكَ
فالإنسان الأنيق في تعامله وحديثـه : يقتحـم أعماق كل من يقابله ... ويحظى بإحترام الجميع بطريقته .. كن بسيطاً تكن أجمل !




د. إبراهيم الفقي رحمه الله .​​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 مارس 2014)

يقولون ... العمارة أم الفنون

فن الأعلان

هل يحتاج المعماري لفن الدعاية والأعلان...وهل ممكن أن يتعلمه...أو يطوره؟

طيب لية..وأية السبب... ممكن يحتاج في أيه...ينسق مشروعه علي الشاسيهات لو طالب...أو علي لوحات أو صور لو بيشتغل أو بيصمم أو بيعرض علي عميل

كمان لو بيصمم برشور Brochure 
فلايرز flyers
موقع ألكتروني website
بوربوينت powerرpoint
كروت شخصية carts

حتي لو بيعمل بحث...أو تقرير...أو مقال...أو أي شئ علي الورق...أو أي شاشات
​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 مارس 2014)

صورة

فن الإعلان



هل يحتاج المعماري لفن الدعاية والإعلان...وهل ممكن أن يتعلمه...أو يطوره؟

كتير منا..لما يشوف مجلة معمارية أو ديكور...بيتفرج...ممكن حاجة تعجبه هنا ...هناك...أو حتي يحس بملل
المهم لو ركزت شوية حتشوف أن المجلة فيها كذا صفحة أعلانات
وفيهم 3 او 4 مميزين

تعال نشوف

أولا الإعلان...نقول مثلا حيبقي في صفحة...بيتكون من...

صورة أو أكثر
كلمات txt
ممكن تصميم داخل عليه...زي موجة..خطوط...أو أي تأثيرات



الإعلان الاول

الصورة جودتها عالية...شفها...موجودة تحت الكتابة

وضع شعار الشركة Jayman جوة مستطيل أبيض شفاف شوية...وكأنه الشركة تتفاعل مع تصميمها للمطبخ

عنوان المجلة NEW HOME GUIDE
غير ألوانه عشان تتماشي مع الصورة....الsilver أجهزة المطبخ ...خلاه رصاصي...NEW....GUIDE
ولون خشب المطبخ ...خلاله غامق ... في HOME

أستخدم نفس الألوان...في الكتابات ...داخل الصورة...والكتابات الصغيرة...فوق وتحت الصورة
وإضاف لون أبيض للكتابة

عائلة الغامق ...الكتابات..اللي فوق الكبيرة والصغيرة ...والكتابات في الصورة..والصغيرة أسفل الصورة
عائلة الرصاصي...الكتابة الكبيرة فوق...والخلفية الخفيفة اللي فوق
عائلة الأبيض..الكتابة علي الصورة...والشعار...وخلفية كعب الصورة

جمال عناصر الصورة

التغيير بين حجم الكتابات في الأعلان...والتغيير بين الألوان الغامق والرصاصي والأبيض المستوحاة من الصورة
...والتأثير بفكرة الشعار الشفاف...تدرج في الخلفية الرصاصي الفاتح أعلي الصفحة
نوع في نوع الخط و تخانة الخطوط

​

 



وبهذا يستحق... أن يكون ... المصمم المميز في المجلة
​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 مارس 2014)

صورة

الإعلان الثاني...

أراد المصمم أن ينطلق مع فكرته و أبداعته...وحلمه ان يكون من المصممين المميزين ...بل الأفضل في المجلة

فأختار من المقالات...أحدي الصور المميزة...مطبخ...بألوان خشبه الأبيض...وخلفية وراء البوتجاز الرخام الأسود بتجازيع رصاصي
فأخذ اللون الاسود من الخلفية....ووضعه أعلي وأسفل الصفحة

وأستخدام باقي ألوان المطبخ...الأبيض والرصاصي...في NEW HOME GUIDE
وباقي الكتابات فوق وتحت الصغيرة....وعلي الصورة 

ولكن لم يكفيه هذا أراد 
عنصر يلون بيه الصورة الأسود والأبيض والرصاصي فكان الإعلان المستطيل الأحمر...بكتاباته البيضاء
ليتألق بلونه بينهم



​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 مارس 2014)

صورة

إستكمال ...الإعلان الثاني...

رقمتها هنا كخطوات...وفي الصورة 

1-عندما أختار المصمم الصورة ....ضبطها بالقص...لتصبح مربعة لو وضعت صباع الإبهام الشمال علي x الأصفر...وصباع السبابة علي طرف الصورة حتلاقيها بترسم curve...ربع دائرة...أي مربعة 

2- قارن نسب الحرف N في العنوان الرئيسي..حتلاقي العرض نصف ...طول الحرف...تقريبا
فالكتابة هنا مضغوطة و ممطوطة لأعلي
سماكه حرف N...تقريبا ثلث عرض الحرف...أنظر أعلي الحرف N
والمسافة بين الحروف...تقريبا ثلث عرض الحرف

3 و4 - تقريبا أستخدم 3 أحجام فقط لخطوط الصفحة

5- قارن بين عرضي الشريط الأسود العلوي...والسفلي....تقريبا النسبة 4\1... الربع

نسب الموديول...تحس بيها العين ...في المعماري....وحتي في الإعلان
ممكن إستخدام الموديول او sense الأحساس...أو الأثنين sense في الأول حتي لا يفقد الأبداع ثم التظبيط بالموديول



​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 مارس 2014)

9 صور


تصميم صفحة الإعلان الثاني...
وإدخال اللون الأحمر علي الأسود والرصاصي والأبيض

شبيه بإدخال اللون الأحمر أو حتي النبيتي أو البمبي pink
بهذة التصميمات...سواء مجتمعين...أو لون واحد فقط منهم


ولأن الفن والألوان ...هي عنصر واحد سواء تصميم
صفحة...أو مبني...أو ديكور داخلي...أو أي تصميم



جميل..خروج كبير للكتف الحجر...وكمر البلكونات والسقف الأسود...يلاقي رصاصي المبني
والنبيتي يبرز بكتلة...والأسود بكتلة اخري....وزجاج المبني











العمود الفريم الخرساني الضخم الفج...هدء منه بلون الفوشيا....يحمل كتلة الجسر السوداء...وأسود فريمات الزجاج أو إدخال اللون الفوشيا علي التصميم اللون الأسود











تشكيلات خرسانية...الكتلة النبيتي تأخذ حرف ك U بطول...والكتلة الرصاصي البوكس L بميل ضلعها وبروز سقفها وفراغ زجاج بينها وبين الكتلة النبيتي
وإدخال النبيتي علي كتل الأبيض والرصاصي وكتلة أسود السور













المخدات والاكسسوارت والشموع... النبيتي...والبنفسجي...والسيمون الغامق
يشكلون ديكور الأبيض بتألق
حتي الكتاب الأحمر علي الرف...يشارك












كأن التصميم..لوحة بيضاء ...السقف والحوائط والأثاث
وأدخال عليه فرشة ألوان...البمبني pink للسجادة بأحمر...والسيمون الغامق للمخدات
وأضاف الأخضر والأزرق والتركواز كألوان اخري للكراسي













كثيير من التصميمات الخارجية للمبني و الداخلية والديكور...المصممين يميلون لنقاء اللون الابيض
والراحة لهذا اللون
ثم يضعون لمسات بألوان اخري
وهنا أحمر الفرش..وأحمر المخدات و كنار السجدة وكرسي المرايا
يشكلون الأبيض













رغم التصميم عادي ومش مميز ...بس أحمر الكرسي و كتف الحائط وراء التلفزيون
يشكلون أبيض و أسود ورصاصي التصميم











السجادة هي باليتة الألوان palette وأدخال اللون النبيتي و البني ...بالسجادة و المخدات
علي أبيض و رصاصي وأسود ... التصميم











مطبخ المصمم أبيض رصاصي..أو سن فيل...والسقف بجزء رصاصي أغمق في المنتصف...وطاولة جزيرة المطبخ من الخشب أضاف 
اللون الأحمر اللامع لخلفية المطبخ 
وقد تكون اللمعة من عنصر شفاف أمام الخلفية...مش عارف نوع المادة أو اللون








أنه أتجاه أختاره مصممين عالميين أو محليين مشهورين
وتمييز أدخال الألوان المفرحة كالأحمر أو النبتي أوالبمبي
علي
تصميماتهم البيضاء أو سوداء اللون او الرصاصي...أو مجتمعين
بتألق


تمت

​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 مارس 2014)

سؤال...ورد...علي يالفيسبوك





هيحصل ايه لو كلمت المهندس على تصميم وقالى تمام مش محتاج تعديل للمره الميه وخمسين هل هيتعب نفسيا؟؟


أتعودت أسال الزبون علي طلباته قبل التصميم...عايز مودرن ولا كلاسيك...يحب سلالم دائرية ولا لأ...يحب شغل معماري عالي...ولا شغل عادي بسيط...وهكذا...النقاشات دي بتوفر وقت كتيير ومجهود​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 مارس 2014)

صورة


تصميم داخلي...وتعليق...علي الفيسبوك





التصميم الرصاصي...أحسنهم...يعني الأباجورة الميتل هايلة مع الكراسي الميتل بفرش أسود...أستخدام الرصاصي والأسود والأبيض في التصميم...منسجم ومتجانس....أفتكر لم يعجبني المبالغة في تخانات بروزات السقف...حلوة حركة الموجة...يمكن كانت عايزه برضه تشكيلات موجات أكبر في النصف أو أنحناءات بتصميم ما...ممكن بالذات فوق السجادة المربعة...حتي تربط بين الأرضية والسقف...ممكن برضه التخانات تزيد الي المركز وتقل كلما بعدت





​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 مارس 2014)

3 صور


لتصميم داخلي...و التعليق علي 3 صور...علي الفيسبوك


باقي المناظير...الأثاث المستخدم...رغم ألوانه تتجانس نوعا ما مع الحوائط...ألا ان تصميمه أو أختياره ضعيف...ممكن عشان مش مودرن...أو الأرجل مش خشب. في بعضه ..في النهاية المصمم لازم يربط بين السقف والأرضية و الحوائط والأثاث...كمواد وألوان و خامات وأيضا كتصميم...عموما المحاولات هي طريق التطوير...وكمان في مستويات للمصممين...وهذة التصاميم جيدة ...لا بأس بها... 









السقف مميز ..برغم مبالغة التخانات...لو تقل يكون أحسن 
أفتكر الأرضية أكثر حاجة أثرت سلبا في التصميم...ممكن لو خشب بدرجة لون ما حيكون أحسن...أو حتي رخام أبيض تربيع كبيرة
ممكن بعد التعديلات...يكون وضح أكثر لتعديل أخر











مثل السابق













مثل السابق 
البني جميل في الحوائط والأثاث...والأرضيات برضه مميزة
ممكن أختيار نوع الأثاث مش مودرن...ولا قديم...لأن السقف مودرن...الأفضل يكمل مودرن ....بفرش مودرن



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 مارس 2014)

صورة


تصميم داخلي...وتعليق...علي الفيسبوك



حلو تضاد...المربعات المتكررة الجادة...و تلقائية ودلع المنحنيات الموجة في السقف والأثاث...فنان



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 مارس 2014)

صورة


تصميم داخلي...وتعليق...علي الفيسبوك
Ahmed Elleithy من اعمال


فنان...عناصر ألوان و textures ومواد وأشكال كتيرة و مختلفة........و لكن منسجمة...من أحسن تصاميم غرفة نوم ذات العناصر والألوان المتداخلة شفتها...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 مارس 2014)

صورة


​تصميم داخلي...وتعليق...علي الفيسبوك



​تصميمى لمطبخ اليوم




الضلف اللي فوق..عايزه زجاج...زي الباقي...مش عارف متشبسه ليه بالأرضية المقاس و اللون والنوع ده...بس هنا موفقة عشان درجتها موجودة في السيراميك الصغير






​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 مارس 2014)

9 صور


معرض أوكلاند للفنون
Auckland Art Gallery


المعماري
فرنسيز جون مودرن ثورب...أستراليا
*Francis-Jones Morehen Thorp (FJMT) Sydney*



يتمييز التصميم بالتكيف مع المباني التراثية المحيطة...أستخدم الشفافية والزجاج للأطلالة علي الحديقة المجاورة....
وأيضا لتشكل دعوة لمن بالخارج لزيارة المعرض



جمال..تقسيم السقف لموديول مربع...لطريقة التغطية بالعمود...المتسوحاة من الطبيعة من شكل شجرة pohutukawa وهي الشجيرة الحمراء أمام المعرض...ولكن لا أجد تشابه ما...من قريب أو بعيد....
وأن كان وحدة العمود بالتغطية تعطي أيحاء بأنها مستوحاة من الشجرة عموما

بيفكرني يمكن المشروع ده...بطريقة ما... بمداخل أرض المعارض بمدينة نصر..القاهرة 
ولكن الثاني شكله يعطي علي زهرة اللوتس أكثر












عمل فواصل ما بين الواحدات المريعة....يمكن تجميع للمطر..حنشوف













الكلاسيك الأبيض...والمودرن خشب وزجاج و silver ميتل فضي












علي طرف هرم المربع الخارجي...وضع تدرجات...حنشوفها في صورة أخري 
والكلاسيك الأبيض والمودرن










جميلع علاقات الحوائط الرصاصي الحجر... بتعامدها و الفرغات بينها...ومستويات أرتفاعها بالسلالم ونسبه بعدها عن مظلة السقف المربعات
وزجاج الخلفية 
حتي الاعمدة الكلاسيك البيضاء بكرانيشها
وأحواض الزرع السوداء قد تكون رخام أسود..والأسطوانات القصيرة لتحديد الرصيف
وتمكن المعماري من مواده وألوانها ونسبها وفرغاتها وتأثيراتها مع بعض...مدرسة












رشاقة نسبة العمود الاسطواني...حتي تأثيره المسلوب بنسب جميلة...وجمال تكرار مربعات الهرمية للسقف وأنعكاستها علي الزجاج
والورود الحمراء للشجرة التي أقتبس منها فكرته 
وتأثير السفل الرخام الأسود..والفريمات الsilver













فواصل مربعات السقف silver...وكذلك مواسير الإضاءات الكشافات
وعلاقة جميلة تربط بين الخشب والزجاج والsilver
وأنعكاساتها علي الزجاج













العمود الأسطواني المسلوب من أسفل و اعلي...ووحدات السقف المربع...وبينها فواصل ميتل و تجليد بقشرة خشب
بطريقة تجازيع طولية بالعمود ... ودائرية مقسمة للمركز في وحدات السقف بأتجهاتها الأربعة











فواصل بين مربعات السقف...وأستخدم ايضا مواسير ميتل silver تحمل كشافات إضاءة



 

​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 مارس 2014)

إستكمال ... 10 صور


معرض أوكلاند للفنون
Auckland Art Gallery


المعماري
فرنسيز جون مودرن ثورب...أستراليا
*Francis-Jones Morehen Thorp (FJMT) Sydney*



الأعمدة الإسطوانية المسلوبة....ومستويات المربعات الخشب...بل أستطالة التغطية المربعة لتلاقي زجاج الواجهة بشكل مستطيل
والجدار الحجر الرصاصي...والزجاج











ملء الفرغات بين التغطية و الحائط الحجر الرمادي....بألواح زجاج...وشفافية علي الخارج
وكتابة أسم المعرض علي الحائط...وتنوع في الحائط بشرائح حجر رمادي فاتح













الكلاسيك القديم....والمودرن المبني ...والزجاج... يربط الداخل بالخارج













مستويات الأدوار تطل من داخل زجاج الواجهة...وشطفة في بلاطة الدور












المسقط الأفقي...لم يوضح الكثير...ألا اعمدة المدخل ...واعمدة الداخل...وشكل التقسمات الامامية الكلاسيك..بأجزاء بكتل بارزة
وتصميم المبني بشبكة موديول في إتجاهين

مش عارف ...فين باقي الاعمدة؟!...واعمدة الواجهة الخلفية...ممكن في مستويات للقطاع؟












القطاع...ومستويات الادوار...ومربعات التغطية في الأعلي... 
















الأعمدة الإسطوانية المسلوبة....ومستويات المربعات الخشب...والجدار الحجر الرصاصي...والزجاج













إطلالة خشب المشروع من أعمدة وتغطية ...وتلاقيه مع خشب أشجار الحديقة










تدرج بروز شرائح من التغطية...أعتقد لأبعاد مياة الأمطار عن زجاج الواجهة الخلفية












إطلالة خشب المشروع من أعمدة وتغطية ...وتلاقيه مع خشب أشجار الحديقة
وكافيتريا إستراحة 





​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 مارس 2014)

لمتابعة و لمشاهدة....موضوعات سابقة .... في....تصميمات أعجبتني...
علي صفحة فيسبوك


* 
Architecture Around The World *

أضغط هنا
​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 مارس 2014)

6 صور



هل صور الحائط لها تأثير جمالي علي التصميم الداخلي؟
​وهل لها طرق و فن خاص بها

​جمال...صور الحائط علي التصميم الداخلي ...و قبل أن ننطلق مع الصور وطريقة عرضها علي الحائط...
تخيل أنك من تقوم بهذا العمل ...من اختيار فريم الصورة....والصورة نفسها...ومكان التعليق...ومسافات بين الصور



بفضل وضع الصور علي مسافات متساوية...وخصوصا لو في مكان العمل....وعلي حائط كبير...يمكن وضع مثلا المشاريع
علي مسافات متساوية...بتعطي قوة و جمال للأعمال
أو حتي في أي نشاط أخر لشركة أو لمكتب...وحتي في البيت



فمثلا هنا الفريم أسود بتخانة رفيعة مستطيل طولي...والصورة ملصوقة علي لوحة بيضاء...لتترك مسافة بيضاء بين الفريم الإسود والصورة
وهذا المسافة البيضاء تعطي نقاء وتلقائية و تركيز للصورة
وتضاد إسود اللون...ورمادي الصورة
حتي هنا علي حائط سلم البيت مثلا...شيك وراقية وهادئة...

وفي الصورة الاخري الفريم أبيض...وتدرج وضعية الصورة مع طلوع درجات السلم...بتكوين مجمع للصور
وكأن الصغيرة تحتضن الصور الكبيرة المربعة ومرة مستطيلة
بمسافات بينهم صغيرة والصور معظمها طولية



​








مثل الصور الأولي...ولكن عرضية...بمسافات ثابتة...ووضعها متدرجة مع درجات السلم












فريمات بيضاء رفيعة...مستطيلة طولية وصور عرضية صغيرة...وخلفية بيضاء كبيرة
ومسافات متساوية بين الصور...لتشكل صفيين خلف الطاولات
جميلة وراقية وهادئة











أكثر ما عجبني في هذا الفراغ الكبير للكوريدور...أنارته...وطريقة وضع الزرع بقلبه علي الجدار
وفضل وضع صور بفريمات بيضاء صغيرة...طولية و عرضية
بترتيب ما...ورسمه هندسية لصورة ... وبرغم عدم تحمسي كتييرا لشكل الصور...ولكن الفكرة مميزة













بدون فريم....خلفية سوداء مستطيلة....ولقطات رائعة مختلفة لنوعية زهرة
وعلاقة رقيقة تربط بين اللون الأحمر ... للشيزلونج و الطفاية ولون أحمر بالزهرة












فريمات سوداء رفيعة...وخلفية بيضاء كبيرة....وصورة..وكل بنسب مربعة
وجمع بين 3 صور اللون البنفسجي للزهور
لتشكل معا علاقة ما









ممكن أيضا تصميم وضعية الصور وفرغاتها و مسافاتها و أشكالها علي الورق كواجهات داخلية
قبل تنفيذها للتأكد من تمييزها في الفراغ​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 أبريل 2014)

ما زال الفن العربي الإسلامي...تشتاق اليه العيون و القلوب





​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أبريل 2014)

5 صور

سنستكمل موضوع الصور...بعد هذا المشروع

5-5
أبراج سكنية....الصين
Top of City, Shanghai, China

جمال...تدرج الكتل
وأنطلاق بكتل الزجاج أعلي المبني




























​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أبريل 2014)

الظاهر كان في عطل فني في الموقع...فلم أستطع تعديل المشروع السابق​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أبريل 2014)

صورة و تعليق



أستخدام المصمم الخشب...بتألق في تصميم برجولة بتصميم خاص بstyle المشروع...وتمييز الخشب كبرجولة
وسور مدرج بميول كسور يحدد وحدات الدوبلوكسات وأيضا كأرضية متألقة لحمام السباحة
وأجزاء بداخل البيت
وجمال عناصر المبني من خشب و دهان أبيض و زجاج




​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أبريل 2014)

صورة و تعليق​
​لم أري...تصميم صالون بشياكة النبيتي و الذهبي...وأي منهما يشكل الرسومات
وهنا الرسومات بالذهبي ...وأستخدم المخدات
ذهبي ستان...أو بنيتي بخطوط ذهبي
وأنسجمت معهم الستائر النبيتي بخطوط عريضة دبل ذهبي
والخشب البني الفخم و الجلد البني العالي الجودة يشارك في هذة الرفاهية

ولم ينسي أن يكون لون الأرضية و الحوائط بيج قريب من الذهبي مطفي...ليظهر باقي العناصر الغامقة
من خشب و جلد و نبيتي
​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أبريل 2014)

صورة و تعليق


​أستخدم المصمم للحوائط نبيتي قريب للوردي...مع نقشات ذهبي للحوائط
والسقف نبيتي
والكرانيش ذهبي و أبيض
والسجادة أختارها نبيتي بوردي...وبأجزاء بيج وبني و ذهبي للتجانس مع باقي الألوان

وسره السقف ذهبية...وكذلك النجفة ذهبي و كريستال
وخشب الطاولة و الدولاب بني بتعتيق 



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أبريل 2014)

صورة و تعليق


​​المعماري...ممكن يصمم أثاث ليتناسب مع الفراغ والأستخدام وتصميم المبني أفضل 
من مهندس الديكور...أذا عرف أدوات تصميمه

التصميم هنا جزء دائري لقرص المكتب...وبانوهات بالجزء الدائري...بينها بروزات بنحت جسم أسد
وربط هذا الجزء بباقي المكتب من ضلف بها بانوهات...وعمودين بينهم مكتب للكومبيوتر
وجودة عالية لخشب المكتب

ولم ينسي المصمم وضع سقف دائري معلق ومفرغ بدائرة..فوق دائري المكتب
ليشكلا وحده واحدة مميزة
خشب الأرضية بلون أفتح ليظهر خشب المكتب الغامق والمصمم كان جرئ ليكون لون الحوائط بني أفتح قليلا من لون خشب الأثاث
والسقف الأبيض يهدئ من الموقف




​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أبريل 2014)

صورة و تعليق


​​خلفية السرير مربعة...بفريم خشب و مقسمه الي 4 مربعات بجلد أسود رصاصي...
ونفس اللون للمخدات الستان...والأسود لأجزاء من الحوائط وفرش السرير مع الأبيض
ودرجة لون الحائط بين الرصاصي و البني
وأستخدام جيد للكومودينو و كرسي السرير..بخشب فلات مع السرير وكانه قطعة واحدة
والأرضية الخشب بنفس اللون وبتجزيعات خشب واضحة




​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أبريل 2014)

صورة و تعليق

​
جماليات التصميم هي...بالترتيب
السقف المعلق وغطسان الجزء الدائري و إسبوتس الإضاءة
وضع السرير بالكومودينو 2 داخل تجويف وحوله الاعمدة و بانوهات
أستمر في موضوع الغاطس..بالحائط المقابل...بقطعتي أثاث ولوحة وزهرية و إسبوتس أضاءة
بروز كتلة حائط الدفاية والتلفزيون وكانه جدار حجري أو تعتيق إسبونش
وتعتيق أيضا الحوائط الغاطسة..وباقي الحوائط أبيض كريمي
وأرضية خشب داكنه تخالف بياض الحوائط والأثاث



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2014)

صورة و تعليق

​​كما أنه جميل أي باكيات بالواجهات الخارجية...فـأن أستخدامها بالداخل بالمساحات الكبيرة
أيضا جميل و يحدد الأستخدامات
وهنا فصل الكرويدور الممر عن فراغ الصالون...بتألق وجمال
من خلال اعمدة وأرشات وبكيتات خشب حول الفتحات...وكرنرات مع كرنيشة السقف
ودهانات حائط مبهجة...بلونها الأصفر الكناري و البيج والأبيض
والفازة واللوحة الفنية والاباجورة بنفس درجات الألوان
ليفتحوا ألوان الغامق لباركية الأرضية الخشب الغامق....وجلد الصالون الفخم البني
والشبابيك ال3 من الخلف بأرشاتها الدائرية و بإضاءتها
لتشع تفاءل داخل الفراغ...وعندما يتفاعل المعماري مع الديكور...لا ينتج ألا جمالا



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2014)

صورة و تعليق

​​أحسن إستخدام الرصاصي الغامق مع الأحمر الرصاصي الغامق للستائر و خلفية السرير قد تكون خشب بفواصل 
وسجادة الأرضية جمعت ألوان الحوائط الأبيض والتصميم الرصاصي والسرير والمخدات أحمر 
وباقي الألوان أبيض وأوجد علاقة بين الكومودينو وكرسي السرير من حيث تصميم فلات الخشب و تخانته 
وألوان الأدراج البيضاء مثل كرسي السرير



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2014)

صورة و تعليق

​​اللبني...السماوي...لون الأصالة و السكون










أستخدم اللبني للحوائط وبانوهات وفريمات الأبواب بيضاء 
وكذلك الحائط بالغرفة الأخري وبعض الأثاث...الكرسي هناك والفازة بالكوريدور
وأنطلق أكثر مع اللبني حتي في كمر سيراميك الأرضية
فيحقق مع اللون اللبني
الأصالة والسكون وفخامة البانوهات



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2014)

صورة و تعليق



​​تأثيرات علي الحوائط...وهنا أستخدم الدوائر بتخانات بارزة عن الحائط و بأحجام مختلفة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2014)

صورة و تعليق



​​السقف المعلق بمستوياته ال 3 ...كدوائر لغرفة الطعام و الصالة...وكبروزات 3 مستويات بشكل موجة
وسيراميك الأرضية يشكل أيضا موجة مع باركية الخشب...لتشكل مع موجة السقف
وحدة واحدة
واعجبت المصمم الأرشات..وانحناءتها..فوضع رف سور خشب منحني...وأنحناء أخر ولكن رأسي ببزجاج الملون بباكتة خشب
وأحسن أستخدام الذهبي وغطاء أسود للإضاءات و النجف
لتخالف أبيض السقف و البانوهات....وبيج الحوائط و سراميك الأرضية بجمال و تألق



​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أبريل 2014)

موضوعى فى العدد الرابع والعشرين من مجلة انا معمارى عن 
الهارد سكيب والسوفت سكيب

أميرة أحمد


لتحميل المقال
http://www.4shared.com/rar/FhjkvW9_ce/__online.html













​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أبريل 2014)

صورة و تعليق


​​مازالت العمارة العربية الإسلامية...تؤثر بمبانيها..سبق أن عرضنا هذا المشروع 
وهنا لقطة اخري للمبنيين البرجين...بجمال قبابها الضخمة والأربعة في الكورنر الأصغر حجم وعناصرها من أرشات 
وجمال فن العمارة اللإسلامية بأرتفاع مبني 



​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أبريل 2014)

صورة و تعليق


​​أراد المعماري في تصميمه التمرد علي المألوف...بتصميمات مائلة 
فوضع أكتاف الأعمدة بين الشبابيك بعضها رأسي...
وبعضها مائل وأخرج كتلة مثلثة كبروز من المبني في بعض الأدوار
وأكمل التصميم برتداد يخرج من الواجهة بميل ...فكرة جديدة
و دبل هايت للأرتداد



​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أبريل 2014)

صورة و تعليق


​​صمم المعماري مبني علي شكل إليبس بتألقة
مستخدما ثلاث عناصر مواد...الحجر و الميتل الفضي....والزجاج الازرق

جميل التدرج في الحجر في كورنر الإليبس والدوائر الثلاثة كشبابيك تشكل الواجهة
أما الميتل الفضي ...شارك في البرجولة الإليبس بأعمدتها الرفيعة المائلة..وشارك أيضا في اعمدة الإسطوانية بالأرضي
ومدخل بشكله المنحني الدبل هايت...مرتفع أيضا عن الكمرة او الكورنيشة الفضي بأرتداد
وبروز به فراغ دائرة تتفاعل مع باقي الدوائر



​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أبريل 2014)

صورة و تعليق



​​جمال الدبل هايت...بالتصميم الداخلي ...والسلم المنحني وجمال أستخدام البانوهات
وماهي ألا باكتات خشب بيضاء علي الحائط البيج ولكن لها تأثير جمالي في التصميم 
وجمال السجادة الرخام بالأرضية بوسط الفراغ... والترابيزة و النجفة..كوحدة واحدة بقلب الفراغ

وأجاد المصمم لعناصر الحديد المشغول..الفرفورجية وتفاعلها مع بعض وهي 
حديد السلم و التربيزة و النجفة و الأباليك الإضاءة وحديد الباب
بتألق و جمال وبساطة 
وأخيرا خشب الباب مع خشب هاندريل السلم



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 أبريل 2014)

*





د.أحمد عمارة - على القهوة - الأهداف وكيفية الوصول إليها*


لي و لك ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YKujROh3xw




​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 أبريل 2014)

*





صورة و تعليق


*عمارة سكنية تورنتو...
تدرج الأرتدادات ...من مستطيل فلات...الي مشطوف منحني...ثم الأرتداد النهائي بسطحات زجاج اكبر
أجاد استخدام الاعمدة و الكمر الاستبل الفضي كبرجولات خصوصا في الأرتداد الاخير
ونصف العمارة الخلف يستقبل الأرتداد الأخير بتألق







​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 أبريل 2014)

*
صورة و تعليق


*المبني جزء منحني بvoid زجاج بتقسمات عناصر أفقية..يندمج ويتعاشق مع جزء فلات solid بعناصر رأسية
وبينهم جيب...ببلكونات صغيرة
وأضاف بروز مبالغ للكتلة الفلات...وفراغ واعمدة بأحدي ادوار الكتلة المنحنية
وبالغ في دروة السطح لهذا الجزء



​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 أبريل 2014)

*
صورة و تعليق


*تصميم كلاسيك روماني...وجمال أستخدام الاعمدة وتبدء من أعلي الكتلة بالأرضي...
وجميل الفراغ وراء الأعمدة و بلكونات الأدوار الأعلي تفتح عليه
وتألق الكورنيشة الضخمة للسقف بالكتلة المثلثة الرومانية
وأستخدام الأرشات النصف دائرية للفتحات و الشبابيك



​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 أبريل 2014)

*




صورة و تعليق


*تفاعل كمر فتحة السقف المعلق بشكل موجات وإضاءتها الخفية
وفتحة النصف أرش الكبير
و أستخدان تشكيلات كموجات حديد مشغول فرفورجية مع صور و قطع زجاج بالأشكال الرباعية
وأيضا النجفة و الشمعدان إستخدم معها اشكال نصف دائرية

أحسن أختيار جدار حجر...مع ألوان الحوائط و السقف البيج والأبيض
الأرضية...أختيار لونها جميل..ولكنها كسيراميك ببلاطات صغيرة...لا تتناسب مع فخامة التصميم







​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 أبريل 2014)

*
صورة و تعليق


جميل من المصمم ...تشكيل المبني بمجموعة من البوكسات...في أتجاهات بعضها مختلف
وجعل الشبابيك بفريمات سوداء غاطسة للداخل....ليؤكد فكرته
ووربط بين البوكسات بجلسات وعتب عريض للشبابيك الغاطسة
بجمال حتي عمود الإضاءة حديد أسود كفريمات الشبابيك
وأستخدم سفل متدرج حجر رفيع بني وبيجات ويقطعه او يعلوه فتحات شبابيك
وأحاط فراغ المزروع بين المبني بتشكيل خشب بني

*

​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أبريل 2014)

*صورة و تعليق


*وضع المصمم في نصف مستطيل أرض اللاندسكيب...دوائر...منطقة للعب ...وأسيجة...وممرات
وأدخل أيضا أليبس...منطقة خضراء وأسيجة
ويخرج من تماس الدائرة مجموعة من الممرات المنحنية..كممرات...و لتكمل تقسيم باقي أرض اللاندسكيب

تتألق تصميمات الدوائر و الأيبس دائما كلاندسيب إذا أحسن تصميمها



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أبريل 2014)

*صورة و تعليق


*أستحوذ نقاء اللون الأبيض علي كثير من تصميمات الديكور الداخلي
وهنا في غرفة ثانوية...اللون الأبيض لألوان حوائط و سقف و أثاث وفرش الغرفة
مع بيج موكيت الأرضية
وميزها بخلفية خضراء اورجانك .... تتفاعل مع أخضر الزرع في داخل و خارج الغرفة...






​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أبريل 2014)

*صورة و تعليق


*جميل أختيار اللون البني مع البيج في التصميم
وأدخال العناصر الطبيعة...من خشب بني ..الطاولات والكراسي وأثاث المطبخ
والحجر البيجات...للأرض الكبير بالعمودين...وأرش وأكتاف بروز فوق البوتجاز
وهذة الأرشات تنسجم مع أرشات النصف دائرية للشبابيك الصغيرة
وأرد سيطرة أكثر للون البني...فأختاره لكرانيش السقف الدائرية و المستطيل 
وباقي ألوان من... الحوائط والسقف والأرضية بيج خفيف







​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 أبريل 2014)

*صورة و تعليق*


*أختيار نفس القماش البيج للستائر ...وأيضا لستائر السرير..في الأركان و كنار فوق السرير نازل من السقف*
*وأيضا نفس القماش لفرش غطاء السرير

ستائر السرير أعطت style جديد و مختلف لغرفة النوم
وأستخدم أيضا سجادة بيج خشنة..فوق الأرضية الخشب الباركية 

أجاد هنا...اللعب بملمس..أو نعومة و خشونة المواد...ويظهر كثير أمام الدفاية...أرضيتها الرخام بملمس ما...والأضية الباركية بملمس أخر...
والموكيت الخشن بملمس أخر...والفروة البيضاء الناعمة بملمس أخر...وحتي كرسي الغرفة مش عارف أسمه مادته... قش...وأكثر خشونة
حتي برواز المراية دخل في لعبة الملمس ....الأكثر خشونة

أحسن إدخال اللون الأسود بالدفاية وأرضيتها و فريمات الشبابيك وقطعة الأثاث...وتعاشق الإسود مع البيج
*
*





*​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 أبريل 2014)

5 صور

*تم الأصلاح الفني بالمنتدي...بأذن الله نرجع للموضوعات ثاني*
*مع*

*فن تفريغ وتشكيل فتحات بالحوائط ....وجمال تأثيرها*
*علي الديكور الداخلي
*بالصالونات و المعيشة




أستخدم المصمم الأجزاء الغاطسة بالجدار recess ...تجويفات بشكل
أرشات وبأعلها إسبوتس إضاءة
إحداها بها الدفاية و الأخري بها مكتبة من الخشب ..ضلف و أرفف
أستخدم النبيتي والذهبي لتشكيل الفرش والستائر 
وأخذ من الذهبي درجة لون كناري للحوائط










برز بالدفاية...وصمم علي الجانبين التجاويف بالأرشات النصف دائرية
وضلفتين وأرفف وأسبوتس إضاءات أعلاها










برز بالدفاية الحجر الطبيعي بتألق مع جلسة حجر عريضة أسفلهم 
وفوق الجلسة أيضا...التجويفات
بأرفف عليها تحف و إسبوتس إضاءات
ووضع داخل إحداهما التلفزيون
وتألق بأستمرار الجدار الحجر لأعلي...وفوق سقف التجاويف كرر وضع الزرع












برز بفريمات مصمت ...لتشكل تجويفين علي الجانبين...وتجويف حجر للدفاية برف خشب بالمنتصف
ووضع علي الجانبين دولابين خشب غمق ...وفوقها تحف و زرع وإسبوتس الإضاءات من أعلي










الدفاية تبرز ببلاطات رخام رماديات أو بيج .... تاركة علي الجانبيين
تجاويف بلون أسود...بداخلها ضلفتين و أرفف أسود
لتحمل كتب و لوحات وزرع 

والأسود يشارك أيضا في خشب الأثاث...الكراسي و الطاولات
ليدمج بين الحوائط واثاث غرفتها...ولو بمادة خشبها ولونها الأسود

والبيجات و الرصاصيات تشارك في ألوان الستائر والفرش و السجادة أو الموكيت











المعماري...يمكنه وضع تلك اللمسات بسهولة خلال مراحل تصميمه النهائية




​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 أبريل 2014)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 أبريل 2014)

3 صور
​​​*فن تفريغ وتشكيل فتحات بالحوائط ....وجمال تأثيرها*
*علي الديكور الداخلي
*بالصالونات و المعيشة​



​أستخدم المصمم الأجزاء الغاطسة...هنا في منتصف الجدارين ليضع عليها تحفة و الزرع وبعض الكتب 
والإسبوتس ساعدت علي تألق الجدار​









​تمييز بتصميم الوحدة الدائرية للسقف المعلق والأرضية الباركية الخشب...بتعدد دوائر السقف المعلق وبروز المنتصف ومادة لامعة قد تكون لوح بلاستيك شفاف...حتي الكريستال يخرج بشكل دائري وكور من الجزء المعدني الدائري
وخشب الأرضية الدائري بأجزاء ألوانه الداكنة و الخفيفة... والسجادة الدائرية
وكمرة دائرية تشكل تجويف جزء دائري للحائط به التلفزيون
وتجويف أخر بأشكال منحنية أورجانك من جهه وأنهائها برفوف...والجهه الأخري جادة بتجويفاتها المستطيلة 
كأرفف وللدفاية
أحتمال الجزء البارز بالسقف المعلق إليبس..ليتفاعل مع إليبس ترابيزة الصالون
وجميل الأباجورة بشكلها الجزء كروي الفضي

وألوان الأبيض و البيج و البني

​







​تجويف مستطيل بالحائط الحجري ...و يرد عليه بتجويف دائري بالسقف المعلق وتألق العمود الدائري
وتألق أكثر من الإضاءات الخفية بالحائط و السقف ...وفوق الحائط الحجري

وجميل تفاعلات ألوان الرصاصي بالتصميم...من الحائط الحجر و السجادة 
وبلاطات سيراميك الأرضية
حتي كراسي الأثاث تفاعلت معه 
​




​​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 أبريل 2014)

صورة





التشكيلات البارزة أمام زجاج المرايا...ما لفت نظري لهذا...اكثر من التجويفات في الحائط




​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 أبريل 2014)

صورة و تعليق





تمميز ...ببروزات البلكونات وحتي حوائط الكورنر داخل البلكونات ...وأكد تصميمه 
بخروج كتلة أخري للخارج بلكونات وحوائط الكورنر أيضا بتدرج
مش عارف الحل الإنشائي لها حيكون أزاي ....ممكن بلاطات الهوردي



​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 أبريل 2014)

صورة و تعليق




جميل ...سلم بفراغ شكل أليبس...وصمم الدرجات زجاج مصنفر
ولكن حتي تتناسب معنا...يتم سد فراغ الدرجات القائمة أيضا بزجاج مصنفر



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أبريل 2014)

صورة و تعليق





المصمم...وضع لمسه طبيعية من خلال المواد المستخدمه
فأكدها بعروق الخشب الغامق ...والحوائط البيضاء البيج معتقة سبونش وأكد الstyle بعمل فتحات أرشات 
ووضع طوب حول الفتحات بدهان أبيض
ثم أكد style بأرضيات باركية خشب غامق 
وبلاطات وكأنها حجرية بألوان بنيات وبيج

لاحظ الأباليك و الأباجورات بنفس شكل الغطاء الأبيض

الستائر بها ألوان الفرش...من أحمر يميل للبرتقالي...وبيج..وذهبي
مثل ألوان فرش الصالونات

والسجادة بها لون قريب من الاحمر البرتقالي و البيج و أضاف الرصاصي
مثل رصاصي البووف تحت الطاولة...و رصاصي الزهرية فوق المكعب الحجري

حسن أستخدام زرع طويل ورفيع بالداخل...ويطل علي زرع أيضا من الخارج



​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 أبريل 2014)

3 صور



هل رفوف معروضات المحلات...لها فن خاص بها ؟


فن تصميم...رفوف معروضات المحلات 
وأبتكارات الديكور الداخلي







حب أن يضيف للتصميم عناصر وكانها طبيعية...فحول العمود لعنصر حجري 
وأبتكر أسطوانات معدنية بأفطار مختلفة و بلون بني غامق وأرضية باركية خشب لتناسب التصميم 
وأبتكر طاولات داخل المحل من الزجاج...وأرجل خشبية أسطوانية من فروع الشجر
حتي الإضاءة لم يرد إلا ان يضيف لها الجديد فصممها بأشكال ربعية ...
ليصبح المحل له ال style الخاص به













هنا صمم ...الأرفف داخل بوكسات بكورنرات منحنية...بعضها مستطيلات بعروض مختلفة أو مربع
بتألق و جمال












البوكسات المستطيلات و المربعات....عن قرب
وممكن مزيد من أبتكار أشكال دائرية و مثلثة و شبه منحرفة....ومسدسة و مثمنه 
علي شكل بوكسات للمعروضات



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أبريل 2014)

6 صور

قرأت تعليق في صفحة فيسبوك 
Architecture for human
لل 
‎Arch_Mahaâ

" العمارة الإسلامية لا تعني المفردات بقدر ما هي روح تسري في المكان " 
للمعماري عبد الواحد الوكيل

وأفتكرت عندما كنت بشتغل في جدة ....ولما بروح الكورنيش بلاقي مساجد رائعة من تصميمه بتظهر علي طول كورنيش جدة
بتعطي روح إسلامية و دفء 

مجلة البناء ...عملت عدد مخصوص عن المساجد .... تصميم عبد الحميد الوكيل ... منذ سنوات
لو في فرصة ربنا يسهل ... حنحاول ندرس بعض منها



مسجد الجزيرة ...... The Island Mosque















مسجد الكورنيش...corniche Mosque

















*مسجد أبرج .... The Abraj *














*مسجد بن لادن ... Binladen Mosque*










مسجد الرويس .... Al-Ruwais Mosque 



















*مسجد الجفالي ... JUFFALI MOSQUE*







​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أبريل 2014)

يقولون ... العمارة أم الفنون

فن الأعلان

هل يحتاج المعماري لفن الدعاية والأعلان...وهل ممكن أن يتعلمه...أو يطوره؟

طيب لية..وأية السبب... ممكن يحتاج في أيه...ينسق مشروعه علي الشاسيهات لو طالب...أو علي لوحات أو صور لو بيشتغل أو بيصمم أو بيعرض علي عميل

كمان لو بيصمم برشور Brochure 
فلايرز flyers
موقع ألكتروني website
بوربوينت power point
كروت شخصية carts

حتي لو بيعمل بحث...أو تقرير...أو مقال...أو أي شئ علي الورق...أو أي شاشات


​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أبريل 2014)

صورة

فن الإعلان



هل يحتاج المعماري لفن الدعاية والإعلان...وهل ممكن أن يتعلمه...أو يطوره؟

كتير منا..لما يشوف مجلة معمارية أو ديكور...بيتفرج...ممكن حاجة تعجبه هنا ...هناك...أو حتي يحس بملل
المهم لو ركزت شوية حتشوف أن المجلة فيها كذا صفحة أعلانات
وفيهم 3 او 4 مميزين

تعال نشوف

أولا الإعلان...نقول مثلا حيبقي في صفحة...بيتكون من...

صورة أو أكثر
كلمات txt
ممكن تصميم داخل عليه...زي موجة..خطوط...أو أي تأثيرات



نعرض الأن ... الإعلان الثالث

لغلاف عدد مجلة عقارات

الصورة جودتها عالية...حتلاقيها...موجودة تحت الكتابة

أخذ تصميم غلاف هذا العدد من ألوان لوجو Logo أحدي المشاريع
بعنوان UPTOWN ويحتوي علي لونين الاخضر الفاتح و الأزرق

عنوان المجلة NEW HOME GUIDE
غير ألوانه عشان تتماشي مع اللوجو....الأزرق...NEW....GUIDE
ولون الأبيض يخالف أسود اللوجو... في HOME
ولون الأخضر الخفيف للخلفية بأعلي و أسفل الصفحة

أستخدم نفس الألوان الازرق...في الكتابات ... فوق وتحت الصورة
وإضاف أيضا لون أبيض للكتابة

ولأهمية أعلان عن عدد 2 و 3 غرف نوم.... تون هوس...بسعر كذا... وضعها فوق الصورة
 بداخل مستطيل نفس درجة الازرق
 و كتابات بيضاء

ترك لون البنفسجي باللوجو...الوحيد البنفسجي...ليلفت نظر القارئ للوجو الاعلان

أعتقد أختيار مكان الأمريكن كيتشن....المفتوح علي الصالة living
مفضل لدي الزبون وسيدة المنزل .... وأحتمال برضه لأنه أغلي جزء في السكن

جمال عناصر الصورة

التغيير بين حجم الكتابات في الأعلان...والتغيير بين الألوان الأزرق والاخضر والأبيض المستوحاة من اللوجو
نوع في نوع الخط و تخانة الخطوط



 


الصورة غالبا مربعة الشكل

 قارن بين عرضي الشريط الأخضر الخلفية العلوي...والسفلي....تقريبا النسبة 4\1... الربع
​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أبريل 2014)

صورة




تصميم اللوجو 

أدخل عناصر مفضلة ...و محبوبة... في اللوجو 

مثل الأشجار ...2 شجرة..بلون السماء
عنصر المياة..بحيرة...
تلة خضراء..
أفتكر ممكن تكون مثلث gable السقف
والباقي قد تكون رمز لمنطقة لعب الأطفال زحليقة
 
والكل علي شكل موجة

وكلمة مؤثرة ...الحياة تبدء هنا...Life Starts Here



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أبريل 2014)

صورة

مكتب
B+H Architects

مشروع سكني ... Oasis Lakeside
*شنغهاي...الصين*




تصميم المبني نصف دائري كمسقط أفقي....وأضاف جزء كطتبة نصف دائرة كواجهة مدخل
والمميز بالمبني الواجهات بها silver كمرالبلاطات وقوائم بالواجهة
وأستمر بهيكل الأنشائي ال silver للسطح كبرجولة

أنظر الي المبنيين علي الجانبيين...أسطوانيين و أعمدة إسطوانية أيضا silver
وتشكيل بواكي في الأدوار الاولي...وخروج بلكونات و بوكسات في الأدوار الاولي













أستخدم في تصميم المباني...الدائرة و النصف دائرة كمساقط
أما اللاندسكيب .... فأنطلق مع عالم الأليبسات
فحول السيارة الحمراء...تشكيل دائري لنافورة...و حولها إليبس كبير مقتطع
ويتقاطع معه علي يمين الصورة..إليبس أخر...ودائرتين بلاطة أرضيات البرجين الأسطوانيتين

عمل بحيرتين نوافير علي الجانبين...وتشكيل بلاطات بشكل أمواج فوق الأليبس...ثم يستمر ويغطس بالبحيرتين بجمال التواصل
وأبتكر مقاعد خرسانة بيضاء علي ممرات البلاطات الرصاصي













علي اليمين..أحواض زرع كبيرة..إليبس
ثم ممر موجة
ثم خروج إليبسات بنوافير من داخلها بجمال و تألق
حتي النخل وضعها داخل أحوائ إليبسات

ولم يكون امامه ألا ان يصمم مبني زجاج...جلسة أثناء مطر الشتاء...بتغطية إليبس












الإليبسات ...والممرات الموجة....والمقاعد
ودرجات السلم
حول البحيرة...في صورة واقعية أثناء صيانتها وتنظيفها



 




كم رائع و جميل كتصميم ...الدوائر كلاندسكيب مع الأليبس...وتقاطعها مع المباني الدائرية



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أبريل 2014)

صورة و مشروع و تعليق







التعليق : جرئ..

الرد : يعني حلو ولا وحش؟


التعليق : الفكرة مميزة...التدرجات في الكتلة المثلثة...ووضع زخارف أسلامية كبيرة كبانوهات...ولكن لي ملاحظتين علي 
التصميم...الكتل المدرجة علي الأضلاع القصيرة للمثلت ...كنت أفضلها كتل واضحة لتأكد و توضح الفكرة....الشئ الثاني العمودين بالنصف أرش والزخارف ....لم يرق لي أدخال القديم بتفاصيلة علي الحديث بتدرجاته وتشكيله....كنت أفضل أن يكون العمودين والأرش مودرن يعبر عن الماضي...عموما عندك جراءة في التعبير عن مبناك...​
الرد : متشكر جدا ورأيك يؤخذ ف الاعتبار ويُحترم 




​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أبريل 2014)

أعلان

موضوع تصميمات اعجبتني....محتاج أرشفة وتصنيف ... سيتم علي مرحلتين...صور فقط... وصور وتعليق
بحيث يكون مثلا غرف الصالون لوحدها....المطابخ لوحدها....غرف النوم....العمارات...الفيلات....مشاريع طلبة....وهكذا
وسيتم نشر هذة المكتبة علي النت مصنفة...فأذا كان لديك الرغبة في الانضمام لهذا العمل
فقط أرسل لي رسالة... او رد هنا ... مشكور​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أبريل 2014)

5 صور

مكتب
B+H Architects

لاندسكيب لمشروع فندق
Jiecheng International Plaza and Renaissance Hotel
*شنغهاي...الصين






ممر يؤدي الي عنصر تشكيلي ...شبه المسلة ببرجولة بطراز صيني...ممكن تتعمل بطراز أخر يتناسب معنا
وموجودة علي أرضية قد تكون بشكل نجمة

المميز علي الجانبين عناصر مائية منخفضة العمق ... وأحواض دائرية وداخلها أشجار
وصمم مربعات تشكيل داخل العنصر المائي
وبعضها وضع عليه أحواض زهور
ومكعبات عليها تماثيل طيور

وكلهم يشكلون لاندسكيب باثيو المكان

*












البلاطات المربعة ...تحمل أواني الزهور ...قد تكون GRC
وصمم أيضا اواني بأشكال الاواني الفخارية كنوافير موضوعة علي مكعبات
جميل كأفكار متألقة للأندسكيب














باثيو ملاصق للمبني...ومسطحات زجاج كبيرة مستطيلة لعدة أدوار 
تشكل الواجهة مع وحدات الشبابيك المستطيلة المتكررة ويفضلون أستخدام تشكيلات خشب ال Louvers 

أما لاند سكيب الباثيو...فمدرجات أحواض زرع كبيرة...بها أسيجة و أشجر












صمم مستويات دائرية ...بأرتفاعات مختلفة عن الأرضية
وتنوعات أستخداماتها...بين احواض نجيلة يعلوها تشكيل نحتي ...أو بلاطات ومقاعد جزء من دائرة

وفي الخلف جزء من دائرة كجداؤ يحضن تدرجات حجر أسود كشلالات مياة
بتألق أستخدم أحواض زرع و زهورمستطيلة داخل البلاطات المستطيلة 














*الإضاءة ليلا...وتأثيرها
مع شلالات المياة من الأواني الفخارية....وتماثيل الطيور
ومنسوب أخر لجدار دائري..بتشطيب خشن وكأنه حائط كهف
ومخارج ماء الي القوارير...الموضوعة علي الحصي

*

​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أبريل 2014)

5 صور

مكتب
B+H Architects

مشروع جامعي طبي ... University Health​
​*كندا...ترونتو








الأعمدة الأسطوانية البيضاء...أنسيابية أمام المحلات
تحمل سقف معلق...وإضاءات خفية...وإسبوتس...و عنوان السنتر حروف حرة ...فوق السقف المعلق
والإضاءة خلفه وفوقه بتصميم مميز

وتجليد خشب فاتح لجدار ...وفواصل معدنية بين ألواح خشب التجليد

*













*الإعمدة الإسطوانية بين زجاج المحلات...وفي الممر

والأرضية تشكيلات من القنال تكس بألوان مختلفة
الأزرق ..والبرتقالي ...والأصفر ....والأبيض
وتشكيل نصف دائري مع المستطيلات

*













*رائع الزجاج يغلف العمود وبينهم فراغ...بمسامير تثبيت
وقلوب...قد تكون رسومات جبس بارزة علي العمود الأبيض

وقلوب أخري...علي السور الزجاج...قد تكون من فريم خشب وسلك شبك بألوان أبيض

ودوائر وأضاءات خفية ...بالسقف المعلق الأبيض

وبلاطات الأرضية الرصاصي و الإسود.... تعاكس الألوان الدهان الأبيض

وتجليد الكونتر ...بتجليد خشب مماثل لتجليد الحوائط...وأكسسوارات ومواسير و سفل silver 
مثل فواصل الحوائط

*













*القنال تكس ...ألوانه بالأرضية تشكيل و توجية للمدخل
بألوان الأزرق و الابيض ....مع البيج
ومسطح شكل موجة وشرائط

*













*حائط موجة تجليد خشب بفواصل ... وتميز التصميم بموجة اخري ولكن في السقف المعلق
يخالف بلاطات السقف المعلق المربعة .... وتشكيل أخر دائري بارز
كوحدة مع دائرية أجزاء قنال تكس الأرضية الملون بدرجات الازرق و البيج والأبيض

حتي الشباك العريض...جزء دائري وموجات زجاج مصنفر مع زجاج شفاف

تصميم مريح وبسيط وإنسيابي و جميل

*

 




التصاميم دي...بتساعد عندما تعمل في تصميم و تشكيل
مسطحات كبيرة





​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أبريل 2014)

إعلان

موضوع تصميمات اعجبتني....محتاج أرشفة وتصنيف لأن الصور إختفت من بعض الصفحات ولكن الحمد لله رجعت... لهذا فالموضوع محتاج لأرشفة و تصنيف... 

سيتم علي مرحلتين...صور فقط... وصور وتعليق
بحيث يكون مثلا غرف الصالون لوحدها....المطابخ لوحدها....غرف النوم....العمارات...الفيلات....مشاريع طلبة....وهكذا

وسيتم نشر هذة المكتبة علي النت مصنفة... يوجد حوالي 70 صفحة...والصفحة بها حوالي 30 صورة
يعني حيحتاج من شخص او أثنين....لفترة شهر أو شهرين..تقريبا نصف ساعة الي ساعة في اليوم

فإذا كان لديك الرغبة في الانضمام لهذا العمل
فقط إرسل لي رسالة من خلال رسائل الأعضاء ... او رد هنا ... مشكور​

​​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أبريل 2014)

6 صور
​

هل الأشجار لها تأثير علي التصميم المعماري ؟
​*
بعض تأثيرات الأشجار علي التصميم المعماري







فتحة دائرية في الأرضية ....واخري دائرية أكبر في السقف
وتفاعل الشجرة مع سقف الممر البارز

*


*








**مربع في الأرضية....وأخر في سقف المدخل...لمرور جزع شجر كبيرة
تشكل جمال للمبني...وتقدير للطبيعة

*


*








**المبني هنا يتفاعل مع الشجرة...كدائرية اللاندسكيب حول الشجرة
و curve بروز سقف المبني
وخروج عنصر خرساني أوجانك حول الشجرة و يشكل المدخل والمبني

ظهر موضوع الرغبة في ...ربط بين الأرضية والحوائط والأسقف بطريقة ما...سواء خارجيا او داخليا
وكأنها تشكل البعد الرابع 

*


*








**حتي السور شارك بفتحة دائرية لمرور جزع الشجرة
فتزيد السور جمالا

*


*








**الشجيرات الطويلة مثبتة في الجدران البيضاء
وأرضية حجرية رصاصي خشتة وملساء بتشكيلات طولية
تشكل بهدوء وجمال و أنسجام.... الممرات 
وسهاريج الإضاءة حديد وزجاج

ممكن أيضا تتعمل ...في الممرات الداخلية وبثيوهات المشاريع الكبيرة والسكنية و القري السياحية

*


*








**الشجيرات الرفيعة ... مع حجر أوألوان الجدران البيج...والاواني الفخارية
تشكل الأزقة الداخلية

**ممكن أيضا تتعمل ...في الممرات الداخلية وبثيوهات المشاريع السكنية و القري السياحية*
*
*

*









**بيت ريفي...وتصميم للبلكونات بها فتحات لجزع النخلة

*

​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 أبريل 2014)

صورتين




هل الأشجار لها تأثير علي التصميم المعماري ؟
​​*
بعض تأثيرات الأشجار علي التصميم المعماري
*


*




خصص باثيو بين أجزاء البيت
شبه مغطي ...شجرة..وفتحات مربعة أعلي الشجر...وفتحات اخري
ونجيلة حشائش بالأرضية
تناسب تصاميم بيوت المناطق الحرة او ذات المناخ غير المعتدل
*



*










**
*تشكيل من الخرسانة بتجليد ألواح الخشب كممر فوق العنصر المائي و تصميم أرضية ومقعد 
وفتحة مربعة وتصميم يلتف حول للشجرة ....مع الزرع والنجيلة
ليشكل اللاندسكيب ويضيف طبيعية للمكان تتفاعل 
مع حجر البنتيات والأبيض للحوائط ...والمادة البني البارزة... نوعها مش واضح



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 أبريل 2014)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 أبريل 2014)

*5 صور


*
​تأثيرات و تعبيرات مبتكرة....في اللاندسكيب​*
بعض التأثيرات المبتكرة 
*


*




*العناصر المكبرة او المصغرة ....لها تأثير مفاجْئ وجديد
أصابع اليد حول الشجرة












منحدر باللاندسكيب...وإضافة بعض الدرجات.... وسط الحشائش














إستخدام قطع بأقطار مختلفة لجزوع الشجر .... كعناصر للممرات














إستبدال البلاطات المصمته.....بأحواض نفس الشكل مربعة حشائش نجيلة
وسبق في أحدي العمارات أستخدم المثلثات...أو ممكن كمان الدوائر...أو أي أشكال تتشابه البلاطات مع شكل الحشائش
أو حتي جميلة النجمة الإسلامية بلاطات و حشائش



 









أشكال متعددة أجتمعت لتشكل شكل ورقة شجر
بتألق وجمال العناصر الطبيعية
ومفاجأة تكبير الscale لورقة الشجرة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أبريل 2014)

*لي ولك.... مهم*

*كثيير منا المعماريين...نعاني من تقوس الظهر...أتب...والرأس منخفضة..فالتنفس بيكون غير صحيح...ومبيغذيش الجسم مضبوط*
*حاول تقارن عدة أيام ...بين رفع الرأس...حتي وأنت جالس يكون ذقنك مرفوع قليلا*

*لاحظت ...أن الرأس لما تكون منخفضة لأسفل ....بيكون التفكير مش إيجابي...في الماضي أو في مشاكل...والتنفس مخنوق نوعا ما*
*وبيوحي بعدم الثقة...وعدم التفاءل*

*بينما لما الرأس بيكون مرفوع قليلا لأعلي..والذقن بعيدة قليلا عن الرقبة... بيساعد علي التفكير الأيجابي...والإنطلاق*
*والأمل ...والثقة...والتنفس والتغدية الصحيحة للجسم*



*الرياضة...كمان بتساعد علي تشكيل الجسم بشكل أحسن...وأصح...وتنفس أحسن...وبتعطي أمل و تفاءل* 

*المشكلة اللي بتخللي كتيير منا مايحبش...أو ميكملش الرياضة ....بيرجع غالبا لثلاثة أسباب*

*ربط الرياضة دي بشخص ما... أي بيتشعبط في شخص*
*إتباع الحماس الزائد في الأول*
*المقارنة بحد فوق القدرة*

*لو عايز تحب الرياضة...وتنتظم فيها بسهولة*
*سواء مشي ...جري...جيم*




*المفتاح هو تحبيب النفس في الشئ ده....النفس ساعات بتكون زي الطفل الصغير...ممكن تخليها تحب و تعشق الشئ ده*

*الحماس...لا تتبع الحماس اللي في الأول....يعني مثلا لو تقدر في الجيم تشيل 60 كيلو...أبتدء ب 30...ثم بعد كذا يوم 40....ثم 50...ده للجيم...و نفس الشئ في الجري أو المشئ...أبتدء ب50% من اللي تقدر عليه... حأكمل الجيم كمثال وأنت طبقه علي أي رياضة*
*التدرج و ليس حماس البداية*



*المقارنة....لم تبتدء ما تقرنش نفسك بأرنولد شيولزينجر...أو أقوي واحد في الصالة...ممكن تتمني توصل زيه...بس مش مقارنة*
*قارن نفسك بنفسك....قول أمبارح كنت بدرب بشيل 0 ...مفيش*
*والنهاردة 30....وبعد 3 أيام 40....التدرج والزيادة القليلة ده هو اللي حيحبب النفس...بل حيفرحها للرجوع
*

*الشعور....قارن بين شعورك قبل...وبعد....ممارسة الرياضة....الجسم بيفرز....هرمون بيحسن الحالة المزجية...والنفسية*
*وحتي الجنسية للمتزوجين....وأتساع الصدر و تنفس أحسن....الموضوع بيأخذ مرات قليلة للوصول لنتائج جيدة...تذكر شعورك بعد ممارسة الرياضة لأنه شعور جميل لا يوصف....وحأول تفتكره ...وأول لما تبدء تفكر للذهاب للرياضة تاني يوم...متفكرش في التعب ومتضغطش علي النفس.....بل فكر في الشعور أياه...بعد ممارسة الرياضة*
*حتلاقي نفسك..... بتترجاءك تنزل للرياضة
*


*التفكير...أثناء ممارسة الرياضة...كالمشي أو الجري أو حتي الجيم.... متفكرش في الماضي أو المشاكل...انظر للسماء والأشجار...رأسك مرفوعه بيساعد علي التأمل للمسقبل و الأمل...فكر للأمام...وليس للخلف...مرن نفسك أيضا علي رفع الرأس قليلا
*

*الخلاصة...التدرج والأستمتاع بالزيادة...التمرين علي الرأس المرفوعة قليلا...الأحساس بجمال فرز الهرمون....التأمل بأيجابية للمستقبل... حتخلي النفس...تتمني وقت الرياضة ييجئ عشان تنزل..
*

*حاجة أخيرة...لما تمشي أو تجري...تذكر أنك بتضغط علي بطن القدم ....فبتعمل مساج لكل مراكز الجسم....فبيحسن اداء أجهزة الجسم


**من موضوع سابق....حافظ علي المشي

*

 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=289604​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أبريل 2014)

4 صور


مشروع سكني....دبي








تمميز التصميم...
1- بوجود شريطين...أو كتلتين زجاج أزرق بطول الواجهات الأمامية
2- حسن أستخدام المصمم للأرتدادات
3 -أكثر ما يميز التصميم...أسنخدام نهايات للأبراج...وحدة كتلة زجاج بإضاءتها البيضاء كأنها بوابات مضيئة
والأبراج الأعلي أستخدم كمر يتلاقي بشكل شبه القباب وبدخله إضاءات
4- البلات فورم للأدوار الأولي..وأيضا أرتداد به



 












يوجد سميترية في تصميم الأبراج ...وإن إختلفت في تصميمم الأدوار الاولي
الشرايطين أو الكتلتين الزجاج الأزرق في الواجهات الأمامية 
مميزة بالكتل
ونهايات الأبراج المميزة و المتألقة التي أنفرد المعماري بتصميمه بها















النافورة...بشكل النجمة الأسلامية ....أو نجمتين
وإستخدام الدوائر في اللاندسكيب وأقتطاع أجزاء من الدائرة...مرة للدرج ومرة كأحواض زهور بنفسجية 
ومرة كأحواض للنخل مع حصي أبيض بالإرضية
والتبليطات الرصاصي بكنارات أو شرائط بيج قد تشكل أيضا نجمات 


والصورة الاخري... وتأثير النخلة مع المعماري ....واللون اللبني مميز للشبابيك و الشمسيات...قد يكون أستخدم نجمات إسلامية في تشكيل الشكل الخشبي
و درجة الأحمر رائعة للكراسي..أضافت بهجة للتصميم



 














النافورة....والجلسات الدائرية..والإضاءات إسفل مخارج المياة...التكونولوجي عندما يعمل مع التصميم



​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 أبريل 2014)

3 صور


مشروع مبني مكاتب....أوتو..كندا
معماري... B+H Architects











مبني...تصميم بانوهات قد تكون معدنية أمام البلاطات...وزجاج أزرق
الواجهة الجانبية المطلة علي الساحة...إبتكر فيها بشكل منحني للداخل
والدور الأرضي والأول...إستخدم الخرسانات كأعمدة و كمر
والمدخل دائري بارز...بأعمدة حديد ...وبلكونة بالأول


















جميل خروج كتلة الأعمدة من المبني...لتكمل كبواكي ...من الأعمدة و الكمر الحديد
وتحتضن بمنحناها الساحة

















الواجهة الأمامية علي الشارع....أستخدم الsolid مع ال void الزجاج وبواكي أيضا أول دورين من أعمدة خرسانة و رخام
و الواجهة كتلتين زجاج بينهم كتلة مصمته بشبابيك...قد تكون منحنية...لاحظ أعلي المبني
وخروج منحني البواكي من الواجهة الجانبية يلتف حول الساحة...بشبابيك عيره 
وتقسيم بلاطات الساحة الي مربع و مستطيلات...قد تكون من نفس مادة تشطيب الواجهات



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أبريل 2014)

صورة إعلان و تعليق



أحنا حللنا اللوجو ده من أيام قليلة
أختار المصمم من اللوجو من نفس درجاته...مستطيلين بنفسجي و تركواز
ليكملا مع 3 صورة للديكور الداخلي للبيت ...شكل مربع...وبينهم فراغات بيضاء رفيعة

البنفسجي...لعبارة يحبها الزبون...ready to move in....وكذلك بنفسجي كروكي خريطة الموقع للمصدقية والتأكيد
والتركواز...عدد الغرف مع سعر البيت والمساحة

وضع أسم موقع الإلكتروني للمشروع بكتابة بيضاء ... داخل مستطيل لون رصاصي غامق من ألوان صور أثاث البيت
وضع نمرة تليفون المبيعات بحجم كبيرة 



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أبريل 2014)

صورة صفحات المجلة و تعليق






أختار من لون التصميم...الذي يغلب علية اللبني و اللوحة بها الأزرق
فأختار منهم درجات اللبني الغامق مع الأسود لكتابة البرجرافات

مييز كلام الشخص بالموضوع....بخط مائل لبني

بتفيد في تصميم المجلات...التقارير...flyers...brochures




​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أبريل 2014)

صورة إعلان و تعليق



أختار صورة كبيرة للواجهة...و صورة صغيرة للمعيشة

وضع تحتهم موجتين بينهم مسافة صغيرة ...لتشكيل التصميم ...وب texture بلون بني من درجات الصورة..وبتأثير ظلال عليها

المميز وضع كعب الإعلان ...شريط عريض بني فاتح.. إيضا من ألوان دهان الواجهة...وبتاثير ظلال من أعلي
وحتي كروكي الخريطة بنفس اللون

حجم الكتابة كبير...للسعر...لأسم المشروع... وزوروا معرضنا...والعبارة الموثرة أعلي الإعلان هي الأكبر حجم بعنوان
حتناسب توقعاتك ....elevate your expectation



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أبريل 2014)

صورة إعلان و تعليق



أخذ من رصاصي الرخام و أجهزة المطبخ...الخلفية الرصاصي الداكنة أسفل الصورة
ومن اللوحة الزرقاء التحفة...لون أعلي الصفحة العريض...وأسفل الصفحة أقل في العرض
وأبيض الحوائط للكتابات

أنه عشق وحب الألوان ....فلا نلومه علي هذا
عشق أنتقل من القلب الي الورق
وشهد عليه باقة الورد الزرقاء بجوار الشباك



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أبريل 2014)

صورة إعلان و تعليق



وضع صورة مشروعه
بخضار أشجارها و حشائشها
ولتنتقل معه الي إعلانه...أعلي بعرض وأقل أسفل بالصفحة
مع بياض بالمنتصف

أما الكتابات...ففي الأخضر....كتابات أبيض ...لعنوان المشروع...وأميل المشروع
والمنتصف باقي المعلومات بلون أخضر الشجر الغامق

وليصبح أعلانه مميز...يتناسب مع مشروعه...ويعبر عن أبداعاته البسيطة...
أنه حلم يداعب خياله



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أبريل 2014)

صورة إعلان و تعليق



المصمم...أنطلق مع فكرته...أراد أن يربط بين مبناه
وبين الموقع من حوله
يريد أن يحول مستطيليه مبناه الي تفاعل مع طبيعة موقعه
فتهور... بتصميم فتحات كهفية...كباثيوهات
بعضها من أعلي للسماء...وبعضها يبدء من الأرضي...مغطي
وزاد أبداعه الجديد المنطلق....مع حمامات سباحة بالسقف ترد وتتفاعل وكانها كهف مائي
وأستمر تفاعلاته داخل الكتلة المستطيلة البيضاء ذات الشبابيك المتكررة
ولتستمر مع برجه السكني بنفس الأنطلاقه







كهوف تصميمه...أعلي و أسفل المبني الأبيض...وحتي داخل الgable للسقف المثلث للبيت
جميل عندما يتحرر المعماري...وينطلق بجديد
فلا يجد محدد لأبداعه

بأن يترك مبناه الأبيض...بتفاعل الأخضر داخل و خارج مبناه



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أبريل 2014)

صورتين


مبني مكاتب... جزيرة فانكوفر...كندا







المبني كتلتين بينهما المدخل
وأستخدم المصمم...أكثر عنصريين معماريين ... أنتشار
العنصر الأول..السقف البارز بجزءين منحنيين...هنا منحني لأعلي..وجزء أصغر بأنحناء..ولكن هنا فلات
والعنصر الثاني...أعمدة المدخل...كعمودين شكل v ..من الجانبين بعلوهما سقف بارز
وجدد بأستخدام بروز نصف إليبس

جميل الشجر ده ...لو أتعمل في الواجهات ...تلوين يدوي















وضع كمر بارز أسفل السقف...وبنهايات مسلوبة
كون فرغات البلكونات علي الجانيين بالثاني...تتفاعل مع زجاج و أعمدة الأرضي
وباقي المصمت يشكل المبني بفتحاته المربعة
بتألق

أما المدخل...حكاية...كورنر زجاج دبل هايت رائع...أنقص منه مكعب الباب....ليتفاعل المدخل المنقوص مع البلكونات المنقوصة






​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أبريل 2014)

صورتين




برجين سكني توأم هليكس...أبو دهبي
بالقرب من الشاطئ

بأرتفاع 31 دور ...4 أدوار مواقف سيارات...يعلوه حديقة








تمميز التصميم بشكل إليبسين ...في أتجاهين مختلفين
ليكونا حركة أو تكون مختلف من زوايا مختلفة

البلكونات تدور حول الواجهه بطريقة حلزونية ..... وذلك بتكرار كل ثلاث أدوار
أخر دورين بتصميم بانوهات زجاج مخالف...ليشكل الدروة













البلكونات بشكل حلزوني حوا إليبسين الواجهة
والحديقة بسقف 4 أدوار مواقف السيارات
والكتلة المنحنية بين البرجين ...فوق السطح
قد تكون مدخل بهو المبني بالصالونات



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أبريل 2014)

برج زجاجي .. أنظر مدخله بأول دورين







وكأنه بيت دفء دخل في تكوين البرج الزجاجي الصارم الشكل والأرتفاع 
بأعمدته الكلاسيكية 
وتنوعها تحت الشكل المكعب و الإسطواني والكورنيشة العريضة
حتي الإضاءة صفراء مختلفة 
وأحسن التداخل مع الخلفية ...louvers الشرائح...والجزء المصمت بنهاية مثلثة 
وعلي أرتفاع بروز كبير لمظلة خرسانة للمدخل 
وفي الجنب عمل تشكيلات جميلة بالبلاطات البيضاء الخرسانية البارزة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أبريل 2014)

صورة




أستخدم للتلوين.. قد تكون ألوان خشب...وحسن إستخدام اللون النبيتي والبيج
ورمي الظلال بالواجهة...وتفاصيل الشبابيك
حتي أحسن إختيار شجرة الإظهار



​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أبريل 2014)

صورة وتعليق

فن الإعلان



هل يحتاج المعماري لفن الدعاية والإعلان...وهل ممكن أن يتعلمه...أو يطوره؟

*عندما بدء مصمم الإعلان في تصميمه...أخذ يقلب في لوجو المشروع SouthBrook
فوجد باللوجو...موجتين لونهما لموني
فأختار صورة فيها صورة عائلة...وطفل يشرب عصير لمون ...بنفس اللون
لتؤثر علي عاطفة المشتري

وباقي الأعلان جعله بلون أسود....مع أخذ اللون اللموني و الموجة من اللوجو
لعمل موجة تفصل الصورة عن اللون الأسود

ووضع صورة للبيت من الداخل و الخارج...وخريطة لموني برضه ... 
وأختار العبارات الهامة مثل السعر... حياة أفضل...والمعرض...أيضا بخط كبير لموني اللون
مع باقي الكتابات البيضاء**
*


​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أبريل 2014)

صورة وتعليق

فن الإعلان



أختار المصمم...صورة من صالونات المشروع

وأخذ منها اللون الأسود من أستاند الابجورات
والرصاصي من الأثاث
والنبيتي من زهور النباتات 

وأستخدم طريقة في الفوتوشوب...لتنعيم الصورة وأختفائها مع باقي الصفحة البيضاء
وأستخدم الالوان الثلاثة في الكتابات

والرصاصي والنبيتي...بتميزهما في التصميم...أيضا في شريط كعب الصفحة بتألق وجمال ونعومة
والنبيتي أيضا ...لكتابات الهامة...مثل...تمتع....الأسترخاء والراحة...موقع ألكتروني الشركة



 

الكتابات الصغيرة الحجم ...في الأعلانات...بتعطي نعومة...ودقة في جودة التصميم...
و إستخدام بعض اللوجوهات بتعطي شياكة ومصدقية للمشروع


​


----------



## تنوب قنوى (26 أبريل 2014)

بعد كل هذا الجهد المبذول....لايسعنا الا أن نرفع لك كل الشكر والتقدير الذي تستحقه
شكرا لك


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أبريل 2014)

تنوب قنوى قال:


> بعد كل هذا الجهد المبذول....لايسعنا الا أن نرفع لك كل الشكر والتقدير الذي تستحقه
> شكرا لك



الله يكرمك... ويبارك لك...


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أبريل 2014)

مشروعات ...تصميمات أعجبتني ...السابقة في ثوب جديد







بعد نجاح مسلسل مطار سنغافورة...يتم عرض الأن مسلسل قصير 
..مبني مكاتب...أيرلندا

تمتع بالمشاهدة

فقط علي شاشة صفحتنا جميعا.....Architecture Around The World

مش حتقدر تغمض عنييك...

​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أبريل 2014)

4 صور

من علي أرض الرياض...الملكة العربية السعودية

كانت


كانت شركة السعودية للصناعات الأساسية (سابك ) تعاني من فقدان الموظفين بسبب عدم وجود سكن تنافسية مناسبة

فقررت عمل مسابقة لتصميم...مجتمع سكني جديد ...بخدماته



وفازت شركة Stantec ... ستانتك العالمية ...





أعتمدت علي الخبرات اللي عندهم...لفهم الطبيعة الإقليمية للمنطقة هناك والحساسية الثقافية







شكل التخطيط...فراغ صحراوي منخفض في المنتصف....وحوله تشكيلات وضع البيوت علي شكل موجتين كبيرتين
حول فراغ المنتصف
بطريقة مميزة
















مبهر أختيار لون حوائط ملائم للطبيعة الصحراوية...وكأنه من نفس بيئة وطبيعة الأرض... ونسج معه البرجولات الخشبية
بجمال مستوياتها... بالأرضي والاول ..وزاد ببروزات عروق الاخشاب من دروات جدار البيوت
ليشكل وينسج تصميم يتلائم مع طبيعة وثقافة المنطقة 
ودون أن يشز عنها















حتي المنطقة الخدمية ...أسواق....و المسجد...أستمر بنفس النسيج الصحراوي....وبنفس ألوانه ومفردات عناصره
وقببه...حتي النخيل تتفاعل مع طبيعة المباني
ولون الحوائط البيج الصحراوي...والخشب الداكن...والحجر 
وكأن حجر المباني أخذ من منطقة الفراغ الوسطي ...مش عارف المنطقة الوسطي شكلها طبيعي كده ولاا مصنعة
الغالب طبيعية

حتي دروة السطح...كأنها من تراث المنطقة
















رغم بساطه التصميم...ولكن مبهر بأندماجة مع الموقع
مبني مستطيل...يعلوه ثلاث قباب بأحجام مختلفة...موضوعة فوق مربع
ومفتوح بجهاتها الأربعة أبواب...وشبابيك
أستخدم الحجر كأجزاء للمسجد ....لتندمج مع المبني البيج الصحراوي اللون 
في المدخل وغرفة في السطح..وجزء من المأذنة...أما الخشب الداكن فغلف به حائط خرساني عالي
من المأذنة وبفتحة بشكل هلال ...مع خشب برجولة الاول...وعروق بارزة ومزاريب مياة خشب داكن من دروة السطح
النخيل رائع مع المباني






الناس دي...صممت كأنهم من سكان المنطقة...ويفهمون إحتياجتها وطبيعتها​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أبريل 2014)

6 صور



شرائط خشبية مقيدة














وشرائط ورق حرة

















وشرائط خشبية ديكور...منطلقة من فكر المصمم

هل سيطلقها المعماري... حرة...لتصمم أيضا المبني من الخارج....مع جدرانه البيضاء .... وجزء من البوابة الخارجية و الأعمدة

















لا...أكتفي بالديكور
وحصرها..... هذا الجمال داخل جدارين رخام بيج بفواصل أفقية... ورخام رصاصي غامق...
والرخام الرصاصي و البيج...للحوائط والأرضية

وجمال إضاءاتة الكور الزجاج ...من حامل معدني SILVER بالسقف

وأحسن اختيار المقاعد النبيتي...مميزة الشكل ... يمكن صعبة في الجلوس...أو سند الظهر













بالواجهات ... لم يأتي بجديد..ألا الأعمدة بالدور الغاطس...يفصل بين كتل الادوار الزجاج بفريمات مستطيلاتها المعدنية
ويشكل بها برجولات بالسطح ومصمت
وزجاج الأدوار الاولي














بالمشروع...قد تكون الواجهات الخلفية ....أو مبني أخر ...لا لأن فريمات الواجهة الامامية تظهر من الجنب...فأستخدم الفريمات
كبنوهه أمامي للواجهة الامامية

عموما ربط بين مصمت الأدوار الاولي بفتحاتها الزجاجية المستطيلة والأرشات 
و بين أرتداد الدور الاخير بنفس لون المصمت 

والزجاج يتفاعل بينهما لعدة ادوار و بزراق ألوانه...أمام البحيرة أو حمام السباحة
وربطت البلاطات الخرسانية البيضاء في الوسط...بين الكتلة الزجاج وباقي المبني



 


كنا مع عمل أخر من تصميم



Stantec ... ستانتك العالمية ...





ومشروع مبني تجاري مكاتب .... جيبيل علي ...دبي ...الأمارات​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أبريل 2014)

7 صور


في المدينة المنورة




كثيير من المباني حول الحرم ... يغلب عليها طابع بلاطات الرخام الأبيض ... والشبابيك والمشربيات بشكل خشبي بالواجهات


اللهم صلي علي النبي


















مع

مبني سكني....مكاتب
تصميم SOM ...العالمية












فكان من المصمم...أن يتفاعل مع طبيعة المباني بالمدينة المنورة...من خلال الرخام الأبيض بتجزيعاته...في تشكيل المبني
ولما أن العمارة الحديثة لها أتجاه في تشكيل بوكسات بالتصميم
فتفاعل المصمم...ليخرج تشكيل رائع ومميز من البوكسات كمستطيلات رأسية خصوصا بالأدوار الاولي وبوكسات أفقية و مربعة
وأختلاف بروزاتها...وتمييز بالتدرجات في الكتل في الجانبيين

لنري واحد من أكثر المباني السكنية في تشكيل الكتل البوكسات...ولتشكل فن معماري مع بعضها
أو فن تشكيلي بحجم مبني













حتي أحواض الزرع...بوكسات مستطيلة ... ليتفاعل المبني ...مع العناصر الأرضية
وجمال الأشجار مع خلفية المبني البيضاء












أستفاد بالبوكسات في تشكيل بلكونات دبل هايت...للوحدات...وبعضها دور واحد وأستخدم بانوهات قد تكون معدنية 
بتشكيلات مماثلة لشكل البوكسات من مربعات و مستطيلات...وتتشابه وكأنها مشربيات... الفن الإسلامي مع الأختلاف
ولها فائدة ككسرات أشعة الشمس

أستخدم لدروة البلكونات...الزجاج فقط...كالأتجاهات الحديثة في التصميم















وحب المصمم...أن يضيف خصائص العمارة الخضراء....من زراعة الأسقف كتمتع وزيادة العزل و تقليل فاقد طاقة المكيفات الهواء
والأستفادة من تصميم برجولات خشبية فريمات مع فريمات خرسانية بيضاء ...
ليمتع الساكن بالسقف ...والمنظر من أعلي ...و خصوصية للجالسين
وتدرجات علي المستويين الرأسي و الأفقي...لمستويات السقف














المساقط الأفقية لنموذج فيلا داخلية 
3 غرف بالعلوي 
و معيشة بالسفلي














حتي المطبخ ...صممه بوكسات كواجهة المبني....ومربعات...ومستطيلات الضلف...الخشب



 








وكذلك الحمام...مع أستخدام ترابيع رخام مجزع كبيرة
لتغطية معظم جدران الحمام



​


----------



## Nefzaoui (27 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبير السودان (27 أبريل 2014)

الله الله روووووعه تسلم الايادى


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أبريل 2014)

عبير السودان قال:


> الله الله روووووعه تسلم الايادى



الله يبارك لكي ...


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أبريل 2014)

Nefzaoui قال:


> بارك الله فيك



الله يكرمك...ومرحبا معانا في الموقع


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أبريل 2014)

يتم عرض الأن 
مسلسل...
العمارة سكنية
FOZ

تمتع بالمشاهدة

فقط علي شاشة صفحتنا جميعا..... Architecture Around The World
مش حتقدر تغمض عنييك...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أبريل 2014)

صورة وتعليق

فن الإعلان



تصميم اللوجو ... 

المصمم أختار شكل الهرم أو المثلث .... وقسمه الي curves ...حتي يعطي أحساس كانها أوراق شجر
بألوان الاخضر ودرجاتها...وتدرج ألوانها من الغامق للخفيف
وليصبح لوجو...لشركة lakewood .... أو البحيرة الخشب 
واللوجو و أسم الشركة...الأثنين مستوحيين من حب الطبيعة

ووضع وكأنه خط توقيع يدوي...ليضيف مصدقيه للقارئ...وعبارة روح الحياة
ثم وضع كل هذا علي ورقة بيضاء ... أو إعلانه

وأضاف أليه ... 4 أعلانات لمشاريع شركته ...كل مشروع باللوجو الخاص به ... وبتصميم بألوان مختلفة
بعضها مستوحي من لوجو الشركة
ووضع شريط فوق كل مشروع من نفس لوجو لون المشروع....يتكلم عن طبيعة المشروع

والكعب الورقة الإعلان...شريط من نفس لون درجة أخضر من لوجو الشركة...لموقع إلكتروني الشركة
رائع و طبيعي و بسيط ومعبر ومريح .... وليصبح من المصممين المميزين بالمجلة



 

أبعاد الحروف بالضغط علي مفتاح مسافة space بين الحروف ... بيعطي جمال للكتابة
مثل
L A K E W O O D . C A
S P O H I S T E C A T E D E S I G N


​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أبريل 2014)

فيديو ... 2 صورة له




أحدي طرق تثبيت ألواح حجر طبيعي مصنعة
*NextStone Installation Demo*
أضغط هنا



 


الورق الأسود ...عازل رطوبة للمباني الخشب...فلا يستعمل مع الحوائط الطوب أو الخرسانة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أبريل 2014)

هناك ...عبارات بتييجي في فكر الواحد...زي بعدين لما ييجي المشروع ...أو شغل زي ده ....أو مفتكرش حأعمل شغل زي ده .... و منها عبارات كتيير 
أقهرها... مش بقاهر العطش ... وأنما بأنك تشوفها دلوقتي مرة أو مرتين ... ولما تحتاجها تشوفها مرات
فتبني في عقلك معلومات كثيرة من كل مجال 
فتنفتح لها الأبواب

أنت مثلا لو صاحب شركة ولااا شغل...وجالك أثنيين...واحد عنده معلومات كتيرة عن التصميم و التخطيط و الاعلان و التشطيبات...
وواحد مستغرب مما تتكلم عنه...حتختار مين ؟!
أنت أختار ....أنت والمعلومات ...أو أنت من غيرها

أرجع شوف الفيديو ... مطنش​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أبريل 2014)

*
صورة و تعليق







الدبل هايت...أينما كان...بيعطي راحة و فخامة للمبني سواء كان من الداخل...أو كما هنا بالخارج
وطبعا في وجودعمودين...أو كما هنا ستة ...وأبهار أكثر للتصميم...وزاده الكورنيشة العريضة فوق الأعمدة
وبلكونتين من داخل وحديد فرفورجية

وجاء لون السقف القرميد الأزرق بهذه الدرجة مع الجدران البيضاء متألقين ...القرميد الأزرق بأحس إنه أرق ألون القرميد...عن الأحمر و الأخضر
مع ان الأحمر في تصاميم بيكون برضه له بهجة لونه

ويأتي النخيل ليضفي تأثيره ...بجمال علي التصاميم
وخصوصا النخيل والزرع والنجيلة وتأثيرهم علي الأبيض

ويكتمل التصميم...بالشبابيك الكلاسيكية...المستطيلة طولية ...وفريماتها البارزة بكورنيشة
وتقسيم الزجاج ببكتات لتعطي تقسيمات كثيرة مربعات أو قريبة من المربعات
وهذة التقسيمات الكثيرة المربعات بتعطي تألق للشباك

لم يبقي إلا الباب...وإختار أفضل الأبواب شكلا...الزجاج بضلفة و شراعيين علي الجانبيين وأعلي والخشب يشارك الزجاج 
في صنع الباب

هذة العناصر مع أي تصميم ...وخصوصا لو في بعض التدريجات في البلان .... أو دورانات...أو إسطوانات
لا يعطي إلا مبني مريح ...مبهر...وراقي ...وبدون تعب من المصمم
*


​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أبريل 2014)

*صورة و تعليق







الدبل هايت ...أينما كان...بيعطي راحة و فخامة للمبني سواء كان من الداخل...أو بالخارج
هنا الأرتفاع مرة ونصف للمدخل....ومرتين ونصف لكتلة المثمن فوق باب المدخل....غالبا البهو و السلم
**
والمدخل به أربعة أعمدة.... مربعات كبيرة...وأبهار أكثر للتصميم...وزاده الكورنيشة العريضة فوق الأعمدة
والأرشات 

تدرج أرتفاعات المبني كواجهة ....وتدرج بالمبني...زاده تألق و جمال

وجاء لون السقف القرميد الأزرق بهذه الدرجة مع الجدران البيضاء متألقين 
ويأتي الشجر ليضفي تأثيره ...بجمال علي التصاميم
وخصوصا الشجر والزرع والنجيلة وتأثيرهم علي الأبيض

ويكتمل التصميم...بالشبابيك الكلاسيكية...المستطيلة طولية ...وأرشاتها والاعمدة النصف دائرية في بعضها وفريماتها البارزة بكورنيشة
وتنوعها بين نصف دائري ...وثلاثية بنفس الأرتفاع بأرشاتها وعمدين...وثلاثية بعمودين و أرشات مختلفة العرض والأرتفاع
وفردية بأرشات
وتقسيم الزجاج ببكتات لتعطي تقسيمات كثيرة مربعات أو قريبة من المربعات
وهذة التقسيمات الكثيرة المربعات بتعطي تألق للشباك

لم يبقي إلا الباب...وإختار أفضل الأبواب شكلا...الخشب والزجاج بضلفتين بداخلهما زجاج و فرفورجية و شراعة علوية نصف دائرية بحديد فرفورجية

هذة العناصر مع أي تصميم ...
لا يعطي إلا مبني مريح ...مبهر...وراقي ...و بأستمتاع من المصمم
*


​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أبريل 2014)

*د. ابراهيم الفقى يستضيف الداعيه مصطفى حسني**
*أضغط هنا









​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أبريل 2014)

*
صورة و تعليق







الدبل هايت ...أينما كان...بيعطي راحة و فخامة للمبني سواء كان من الداخل...أو بالخارج

هنا الدبل هايت للمدخل...وعمودين رفيعين...و كتلة مماثلة في الجانب الأخر من الواجهة بباب أرش نصف دائري و بلكونه حديد فورفورجية
فوق 3 شبابيك نصف أرشات بعروض قليل ...بعرض البلكونة

تدرج بالكتل في البلان ... كتلة رئيسية مستطيلة...يخرج منها كتل اخري....فكتل البرجين 
وتدرج كذلك في الواجهات ..بين الكتلة الرئيسية...وكتلة البرجين العالية...وكتل دور واحد...وجميلة كتلة الجراج من الجنب
بأرشاتها الكبيرة

ونوع في الشبابيك ...بالأضافة الي ما سبق...شبابيك مربعة ....وشبابيك مستطيلة مضاف أليها ضلف شيش خشب مثبته في الجدار
وهناك فتحات أرشات بواكي...فنوع في الأشكال والعروض

وصمم ميدان خاص بالبيت...لسهولة لف السيارات... ونوع من الفخامة

الأشجار والزرع و الحشائش تتفاعل مع أبيض لون المبني...وسقفه الرصاصي الغامق يتفاعل مع الأبيض
وتمييز تبليط الأرضية...بالبيج والرصاصي بدرجات
*


​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أبريل 2014)

*
صورة و تعليق







الدبل هايت ...أينما كان...بيعطي راحة و فخامة للمبني سواء كان من الداخل...أو بالخارج
إسطوانة بهو المدخل والسلم...مميزة 
شكلت التصميم وأعطته حركة ....وتفاعل بتضاد مع الكتل الفلات
تميز باب البيت بثلاث شرعات زجاج و حديد فورفورجية ...ضلفتين وعليا نصف دائرية بجمال داخل تجويف أيضا نصف دائري مع الفتحة العلوية للباب

تنوعت شبابيك وفتحات البيت...بين مستطيلات و بعضها بنهايات نصف دائرية...وتقسيم الزجاج ببكيتات مربعة
أو قريبة من المربعات الصغيرة زادت تألق الفتحات

البلكونات الحديد الفورفورجية بتكرار منحنياتها .... بين عموديين ... وبجوار الأسطوانة

خشب أبواب الجراجات ...بتصميمه فواصل ألواحه الرأسية المتعددة المميزة ...وتقاطع **الألواح **الأفقي الغامقة معها*
*والكورنرات وكمر السقف الخشب الداكن ....وسهاريج الإضاءة المتألقة
والنخيل و الزرع والخضرة....مع الأبيض ...والسقف الرصاصي ...والأرضية الحجرية 
وجود شجيرات طويلة ملاصقة لأبيض الحوائط رائعة
*


 

دع عين الساكن تقع علي جمال عناصر تصميمك كل لحظة​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أبريل 2014)

*صورة و تعليق





أنه ليس تصميم...وأنما مدرسة للديكور الداخلي

*بما أننا بنتكلم في الشبابيك الأرشات ....مع تصميم متميز و مبتكر لديكور داخلي لمطعم
صمم الشبابيك الصغيرة المستطيلة الطولية بنهايتها نصف أرش ...وضع كل شباكين بداخل بانوة بأرش نصف دائرة كبير
وبدهان رصاصي غامق قريب من الأسود

ورائع من المصمم أن وضع باكتات خشب تعلوها كورنيشة فلات و جزء نصف دائري كstyle الشباك
ودهن هذا التشكيل الخشبي و جدار العمود بنفس درجة لون رصاصي أخف من الجزء العلوي للعمود
وممكن هذة الفكرة توحي بالعديد من الأفكار الأخري ... بطريقة مشابهة وبألوان أخري....في البيت او المكتب أو المداخل عموما
أي حسن أستخدام التشكيلات الخشب بألوان ...ومخالفتها مع ألوان أخري
فتزيد من مستوي فن البانوهات لدي الواحد منا





​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أبريل 2014)

*صورة و تعليق*
*




أنه ليس تصميم...وأنما مدرسة للديكور الداخلي

وضع أيضا فوق العمود عند السقف ...كورنيشة خشب او جبس بنفس لون الجزء الرصاص الأفتح ....و الجزء الرصاصي الأسود محصور بينهم ...وكانهما غلاف له
أو كانه خراج من قلب الجزء السفلي ليطل علينا

قسم السقف المعلق الي مربعات وكمر عريض بينها ...ووضع الإسبوتس الكبيرة في كلا منهما
وكورنيشة رصاصي أسود حول المربع ...ليتألق السقف

ما يميز التصميم....تواجد العلاقات ...الأشكال....وعلاقات الألوان
يعني ألوان الأرضية الأبيض البيج و الرصاصي المربعات....تتفاعل مع أبيض و أسود السقف و مربعاته
وتتفاعل مع رصاصيات العمود
حتي تقسيمه الشباك الباكيتات الخشب للزجاج...أعتقد انها مربعة كالسقف والأرضية

أختار أجزاء الأبيض للسقف والأرضية ...لتخفيف حدة الألوان الغامقة...بالأضافة لفواتح ألوان الأثاث...وأبيض الستائر...كنوع من توازن للألوان

*

​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أبريل 2014)

*صورة و تعليق*
*




أنه ليس تصميم...وأنما مدرسة للديكور الداخلي

عند تصميمه لمقاعد المطعم .... وضع الطاولات الصغيرة وكراسيها في أطرف الصالة بجوار الشبابيك
ووضع الكنب وطاولاته و كراسيه في فراغ المنتصف بجوار الأعمدة
لتنوع القعدات في المطعم

وحسن أختيار كنبة بيضاء بها منحنيات أفقية في المسند ... الأبيض ليخفف ألوان الغمقاء
ومنحنيات الكنبة...مع منحنيات إليبس الطاولة ...وحتي الكراسي ....يشكلوا ديناميكية أو دلع ... علي جادية المربعات و المستطيلات

وأختار خشب بني داكن بجودة لفخامة المكان
وقماش رصاصي للكراسي تتفاعل مع رصاصيات التصميم

ولم ينسي أن يضع علي بياض الكنبة...مخدتين 
وحدة رصاصي ربطت بين رصاصيات التصميم
ووحدة حمراء ...لأضفاء لون ساحر فرح ...في وسط شجون الألوان الغامقة

ووضع كاسات الكريستال و زرع و الزهور ....ليكتمل التصميم....قبل التصوير

*


 


تمت


​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 مايو 2014)

صورة وتعليق بالفيسبوك



من صفحة 
*انا معمارى *





في معماري ...ممكن يقول الأرضي والشارع حتبوظ التصميم...وفي معماري بيعملها إبداع بشكل موجة





​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 مايو 2014)

هناك من يريء أن هذة شجرة





















وهناك من يريء أن هذة عدة أشجار



















وهناك من يندمج معها ... ويقرر طباعتها






















ثم يطبقها






















ثم يطبقها أكثر كمكعب...أو L




















وهناك من يستوحي منها مبناه




















لتصبح تصميم مبناه ....ويعطيها أسم .... TOD'S

نوع بين فروع مبناه ...بعروض مختلفة ...وبميول مختلفة
وحتي العروض بالأرضي أكبر...وجعلها في الكورنر حتي تري من الواجهتين....و تقل عروض الفروع كلما زاد الأرتفاع .

وبين الفروع...مسطحات الزجاج غاطسة للداخل...بإضاءتها المشرقة مساءا

ولم ينسي أن يصور شجرة مبناه...وأن يزرع شجرة التي أستوحي منها فكرته
ليصورهما معا
























وفرح بتصوير شجرة مبناه بجوار الشجرة...من عدة جهات
المبني علي شكل حرف L ...وبين بعض الفروع في باقي الوجهة...بانوهات بيضاء مصمته




​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مايو 2014)

الحوائط الداخلية للمعرض.... وفروع الشجرة البيضاء...وبينها ألواح الزجاج
وجمال الفكرة يؤثر علي الداخل ويسهل من تصميم الديكور الداخلي
لأن الفكرة مميزة ...فلم يكون امامه ألا ان يضع ألواح الأرضية خشب أيضا من الشجرة...باركية 
و الفتارين خشب وزجاج ....و الرفوف نفس درجة نوع الخشب...وبعض إسبوتس إضاءة باسقف الأبيض




















يمكنه تعديل فروع الشجر مع السلم ...أثناء التصميم ليتناسبا وينتجا فتحات مناسبة للخارج والداخل 
فيتطابق الداخل...مع فكرة التصميم





















صالة الأجتماعات ... وتأثير فتحات الشبابيك علي فراغ الصالة ....وعمل تجليد خشب لبعض الجدران الداخلية 
وطاولة الأجتماعات خشب وأرجل معدنية
والأرضية باركية خشب 
والكراسي بيضاء تتماشي مع السقف والحوائط البيضاء



















علي ما يبدو أنه الدور الاخير...من علو المبني من الشبابيك .... وعرض فروع الشجر البيضاء ....أقل 
و أيضا أستمر مع أرضية خشب بنفس اللون .... 
وسقف أبيض مع أستربس سوداء ....وإسبوتس إضاءة 
الفروع مشرقة في تصميم الدور


و مساقط الأدوار الأفقية



 
















وقد يضع شخص أخر .... التصميم كموضوع في فهرس ....الموضوع التاسع
TOYO ITO #

الترقيم و أسماء المعماريين ...ورقم الصفحة بخط أبيض كبير
وأسماء المشروعات بخط أسود أقل



















داخل كتاب ....
JP
Architecture in Japan
العمارة في اليابان

















وخلفية الكتاب...علم بلده
اليابان



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مايو 2014)

4 صور



مدرسة ثانوي....تكساس
Birdville Independent School District 


والمكتب المعماري الأمريكي
hksinc














أرتداد داخلي للمدخل....مع خروج ممر من الأعمدة مسقوفة

أستخدم المديول المستطيل ....لتقسيم فريمات مسطحات الزجاج ...للكتل المختلفة للمبني
















تناغم المديول ... في الأعمدة الأسطوانية المعدنية
وتقسيم فريمات الشبابيك المستطيلة
أستخدم Louvers بأعلي الأعمدة ...لتقي من أشعة الشمس ككسرات
وأيضا تتناغم بمديولل ...بشكل أيضا مستطيل ....
والأعمدة و louvers و فريمات الشبابيك و معدن اطار السقف من نفس الميتل و اللون

الحائط الحجري بعراميسة ...يتفاعل كمصمت بتضاد مع void مسطح الزجاج
ومبالغة بروز السقف البارز الميتل
وجمال الأعمدة الأسطوانية الميتل

















جماليات التصميم هنا...في عدة مفاجأت
الكتل... كتل طولية دور واحد ...مع كتلة رأسية ...كأنها رمز منارة للعلم
وأستخدم شخشيخة أذا صح التسمية...لإضاءة الفراغ من أعلي ...قد يكون فراغ سلم

ومفاجأة اللون النبيتي....بجوار الألوان الطوب الرصاصي...والحجر....والزجاج

ومفاجأة تقسيم النبيتي ...تقسيمات عاميس و كأنها طوب ضخم ...وإستخدام إسلوب
التضخيم و التصغير يعتبر من المؤثرات المهمة في العمارة العالمية....للأبهار
لما ييجي مرة ثانية...حقولك عليه




















تعدد عناصر مواد وتشطيبات الواجهات وتجانسها وتأكيد المدخل
بممر وعدة اعمدة طوب ونهايات أعمدة مربعة معدنية والسقف المعدني المضلع
حوض الزرع من نفس نوع الطوب
وإستخدم كشافات إضاءة صفين....مع أباليك علي الحائط الحجري

والصورة الأخري....جمال الكيرتين وول المرتفع ....curtain wall
ال void مع الجدار المصمت






​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مايو 2014)

أستكمال
3 رسومات ...أسكتشات


فكرة المصمم

المدرسة الثانوية هي مكان للتحول ...مكان يمكن أن يصبح رغبةو توجية تفكير الطالب ...واضح وأنسيابي 
بحيثوا يحقق الطلبة الأستفادة القصوي من تعليمهم الثانوي

أن الطلاب يحتاجون الي توافر فصول معاصرة
فيصبح الطلاب يتعاونون لأيجاد الأجوبة التي يبحثون عنها

فكان من هنا التوسع في المدرسة القديمة الي الحل الجديد الذي 
يضم ألعاب القوى وأجنحة الفنون ... ويرتبط بعضها ببعض من خلال سلسلة من مسارات التعلم التي تتألف منها "صالة حفلات" - مكان للتعلم العام 
مقسومة الي باحات التعلم في الهواء الطلق التي تضفي شعور يشبه الحرم الجامعي 












جميل هنا....منظور الموقع العام...يمكن عمل الكتل الرئيسية وبعض مواقف السيارات والشوارع بالكومبيوتر 
و باقي تقسيم السيارات والزرع وبعض المباني تستكمل يدوي
مع تونات ألوان بنيات و أخضريات














أسرع برنامج لمثل هذة الأسكتشات وسهل التعلم و الفهم و الأستخدام Sketchup
ممكن تتعلمه وكمان ترسم به مشروعك في أسبوع....مع الرندر ...والأنيميشن
سبق عرضه بالمنتدي ... أضغط هنا

ترسم الأعمدة والكمر و السقف ...الرئيسيات بالكومبيوتر....وممكن تكمل الباقي يدوي زي رخام الأرضية
















Sketchup .... الأسكتشاب ممكن يخرج مشروعك بالمستوي ده و في وقت قليل ...بالظلال



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 مايو 2014)

أستكمال
3 صور


الرؤية للمشروع 


كانت الرؤية للتحديث تماما وإعادة أقدم مدرسة ثانوية في حي الي حيوية و حداثة


وكان المبني الأصلي بني في أواخر 1950s، والفصول الدراسية صغيرة، ضعف الدورة الدموية الهواء، والممرات الضيقة، والمسائل المتعلقة بإمكانية الوصول على مستوى ضخم، وجميعها تحتاج إلى معالجة مع العلامة التجارية الجديدة وتصميم جديد. 


وكانت الخدمات المطلوبة ...القضاء علي الأشياء المعقدة والحرجة من رؤية المشروع، واستغرق بناء المكان خلال دورات المدرسة
أجري عملية التصميم ندوات واسعة تشمل أعضاء مجلس الإدارة، ومديري المناطق، الموظفين في الموقع، وكالات المدينة، وممثلي المجتمع المحلي وممثلين عن الطلاب لضمان نجاح هذه الرؤية.











مناظير المشروع قبل التنفيذ...
في كثير من الدول ... بيفضلوا شغل المناظير اليدوي و التلوين الخشب و المائي....عن مناظير الكومبيوتر
أو بتكون برامج كومبيوتر بتقدر تعمل ده .... الأدوبي فوتوشوب كان بيعمل تحويل الصورة أو المنظور الي 
شكل أسكتش او مثل النقش علي الحجر 
لكن مش متأكد بالنسبة للتلوين المائي ...


عموما ممكن تتعمل 3D sketchup وتتكمل تلوين يدوي للمناظير الثلاثة القادمة



جميل...منارة البرج ...والممر ...و المنحني الحجر بسقفه
الأشجار ودرجات ألوانها بين الأخضر والأصفر

















الموقع العام....ويظهر فيه المنارة البرج ....و 4 شخشيخة للأنارة بكتل بارزة


















الكوردور الداخلية للمبني ....وتظهر الاعمدة الأسطوانية ....كالخارج
وتكرار اللون النبيتي في الداخل ...كانها ديكور مظلة تحمل العلامة التجارية لمحلات الأكل السريع



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 مايو 2014)

أستكمال
5 صور​

​الرؤية للمشروع 
​
الأعمدة في الكوريدر ...مثل الأعمدة الخارجية...وتماثل الداخل مع الخارج
الظاهر مادتها مش ميتل....ممكن تكون خرسانة...و دهانات باللون الرصاصي

صمم السقف كبلاطات مربعة ...بداخل بلاطة كبيرة منقوصة الأركان...لمرور العمود...وهناك أيضا فراغات بين البلاطات

سفل الحائط رصاصي...والأرضية القنال تكس...أبيض ورصاصي

مييز المداخل العريقة للأقسام مث الأدارة ....بأسقف بلون أحمر ...وتكاثل هذا اللون في الداخل و الخارج
وشريط أزرق أعلي سيراميك الحائط...وجيد أستخدام سيراميك لحوائط المدرسة فيسهل غسلها وتنظيفها .... 

والشبابيك المستطيلة بتقسيمات فريماتها في الأعلي
​

















أستخدم ألوان الأحمر والأزرق ... وشبك بداخل فريم معدني رصاصي فاتح...لكتابة شئ ما بالكوريدور

الشابيك المستطيلة من الحائط للسقف...وكمرة بالمنتصف
والأرضية ...القنال تكس ...أبيض ورصاصي

كشافات إضاءة قوية و كبيرة


















جميل بروز الجدار الأحمر خلف السلم

وبروز مماثل بالسقف ..سقف ساقط أملس...من بين بلاطات السقف الساقط مستوي أخر

وكشافات إضاءة قوية و كبيرة
















الحائط دهان إستريبس عريض بيج وأبيض

والأرضية مستطيلات أبيض و رصاصي متبادلة
قنال تكس

الأبواب كبيرة ضلفتين..خشب فاتح و زجاج











الصورة اللي كانت عن لوحة أحمر و كتابات زرقاء ...وفريم وشبك رصاصي
وطريقة مميز لكتابة و تثبيت الحروف

ودهان الجدار بستريبس عريض بيج بين الأبيض



 



تمت



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 مايو 2014)

5 صور





عندما طلب من المصمم السفر بالطائرة الي تلك المدينة الصينية






نظر من أعلي الطائرة فوجد الجبال بخطوطها الأنسيابية ...فقرر أن يأخذ منها تلك الأنسيابية في التصميم

​


​







ثم غادر المطار....وقرر ينزل للأسواق للتبضع
وهناك وجد أقمشة لطراز المدينة .... بتصميمات ورسومات معينة...قرر أن يستوحي منها
رسومات سقف مبناه....المطار
​









​مطار أورومتشي الدولي ... الصين


Urumqi International Airport , CHINA

والمكتب المعماري الأمريكي
hksinc
​















المطار من أعلي ....يقترب الشكل من حرف H .....لا ...مش هليكوبتر ....ممكن Here 
















وسقفه الذي يشبه خطوط أنسيابية جبال المنطقة

حتي وضع شكل المثلثات في اللاندسكيب ...قد تكون أنارة طبيعية لدور البدروم



​












مدخل بوابات المطار... وتصميم مظلة فوق شارع المدخل..
وأستخدام المثلثات في تقسيم السقف
وتدرج المثلثات من فتحات كبيرة....الي المصمت...بتدرج جميل
من المثلث الأكبر..فالأصغر بدخل مثلث...فالأصغر...فالمصمت

وأبتكر شكل أربعة أعمدة مستقيمة ثم منحنية مسلوبة للخارج ...بتميز شكلها

​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 مايو 2014)

إستكمال
5 صور 





مطار أورومتشي الدولي ... الصين

Urumqi International Airport , CHINA










إنحناءت سقف المطار المتموجة...المستوحاة من خطوط نهايات الجبال وحتي إضاءات السقف بالداخل..
من بين تموجات تلك الأسقف ...بعروض شبابيك معينة تنسحب بإنسيابية حتي تصل الي الصفر 
وكأنه حدود الشبابيك العلوية موجتين متراقصتين

وخروج كوريدور زجاج ببلاطات من تحت السقف ...وبإسقف مماثلة لسقف المطار 
وكأنها أزرع لها 
بتألق وجمال
















أتقن تصميم وحدة السقف المثلثةالزجاجية ...الت تتناقص تدريجيا حتي المصمت
ووحدة العمود الرباعي المستقيم فمائل مسلوب
ثم أرتاح بتكرار جمالهم لملء أرض المطار


















نفس الشئ للسقف و الأعمدة....مع الكيرتين وول Curtain wall....الحائط الزجاجي بكامل الجدار بتألق
بتقسيمات مستطيلة ...وكمرة بالنصف...ومصمت معدني مستطيلات بأعلي صف




















المثلثات بفتحاتها في الوسط وتقل بالجانبين ...لتصل للمصمت
ممكن مصمم أخر يستخدم مربعات ...أو أخر دوائر ...أو أي شكل متكرر
طريقة تصمميه للشبابيك العلوية بين الأسقف 
والأعمدة ... مع صمم هنا عمود مائل كبير يختق السقف الأول ليحمل الثاني الأعلي
ويتقابل مع عمود أخر أرفع يحمل معه السقف الأول
وتكرر العمودين



 












حب المعماري المصمم ...أن يودعنا بلقطة أخيرة ...شكل H إنسيابي
وخالف طبيعة الشكل الحرف المختار بأنسيابية جزء قريب من المثلث بذيل
وجمال الشكل الإليبس وتقسيماته في اللاندسكيب
وحتي هناك أجزاء من أليبسات في شكل تحمعات فتحات السقف



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مايو 2014)

4 صور




​مستشفي نساء 
​BATON ROUGE, LOUISIANA




والمكتب المعماري الأمريكي
hksinc














الموقع العام...يبدو من هنا أنه مربع بالقلب...وصمم 4 كتل مثلثات بزوايا بينها 90 درجة ودورنات أطراف المثلثات 
ويتلاقي كل مثلثين في تقاطع خط واحد ....وأبراج السلالم واضحة مرتفعة في كل كتلة
وكأنها تقول من هنا



















*سيمترية التصميم من هذا الجانب...أي اليمين مثل الشمال

*
















*أحدي المداخل....يظهر برج غالبا السلم عالي في الكتلة
الشبابيك المربعة مميزة

*















*دورانات أحرف الكتل المثلثة...زجاجية وعند تلاقي كتلتي المثلثين أيضا شريط زجاجي 
ليشكلوا زاوية 90 درجة 
وجميل الجدران المصمت البني المتكررة...وكانها حائط صد أمام مبني زجاجي 
وفتحات الطويلة كانها دبل هايت بأول دورين ...فأقل أرتفاع...فأقل أرتفاع 
بتدرج جميل كأنها جمل معمارية
*





​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 مايو 2014)

4 صور

أستكمال 









تنوع كتل الواجهة...وكأنها من اليسار...مصمت... فزجاج...فمصمت...فزجاج curtian wall للمدخل...فمصت
أي تنوعها

حافظ علي شكل الشبابيك الطويلة في الكتلتين ..يمين و يسار الصورة
جميل الحائط المصمت الcurve للداخل في المنتصف... وشابيكه...حرف أثنين وشابيبك مربعة من أسفل
وعلاقة الشابيك مع بعضها

تمييز أعمدة المدخل ال silver ببرجولتين silver ....واحدة بالأعلي
والأخري بالأرضي...أقصر ليظهر عمودين دبل هايت بجمال















علي اليمين...العمدة المربعة امام ال curtain wall .... وخروج مظلة كابولي منها بجزء فلات وطرف مائل لأعلي 
والصورة باليسار الحائط curtain wall ....curve
بتصميم جميل و شكله ...من تحت المظلة التي تحملها الأعمدة
والمظلة و الاعمدة silver
















 فراغ الدبل هايت والاعمدة ال silver دبل هايت والأرضية تتفاعل مع سقف الدور الثاني المعلق الإليبس 
بدورانات رخام أيضا إليبس رصاصي فاتح...قطعها ممر رخام أبيض وكأنه يحدد الأتجاه للمرور 
ويكمل رخام أسود أمام كونتر الإستعلامات وكأنه يفصل الأستخدامات بالرخام الأرضية

وتجاليد الخشب بعراميسها...سواء للحوائط أو وراء الكونتر ...تعزف سنفونية خشبية
مع عروق او ألواح خشب السقف المعلق
بدرجة ألوان خشب واحدة بجمال















الصورة علي اليمين ... السقف المعلق الإليبس ...وعمل بداخله إليبس أخر ......بينهما فريم بيج 
وبالدخل درجة من اللون الأزرق ...بأستربس أبيض وكشافات أسطوانية زجاج طويلة بمواسير silver من السقف 

والسور زجاجي علي شكل موجة ...التي أصبحت من مفردات العمارة وأعمدة أسطوانية طويلة دبل هايت
و وراءها curtin wall ....الحائط الزجاج ...من الأرض للسقف 
تشكيلات موكيت الأرضية مستطيلات ومربعات ...بدرجات الرصاصي بعكس الأدور الأرضي رخام بيج 
والكراسي جلد أسود بدون مسند أعلي...وكنب جلد أسود بالأسفل 

الصورة الأخري 
جميل...درجة البيج للحوائط و مساند الكراسي وتنوع الجلسات...بين طاولات و فوتيهات 
وفراغ بين السقف المعلق والحائط الزجاجي 
لتشكيل الواجهة ....وخدمت أيضا لتشكيل الديكور الداخلي



​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 مايو 2014)

صورة وتعليق 







جميل أن تضع وسط ألوان الديكور الداخلي للمبني ... الأبيض و الخشب والرخام الأرضية...يعني الألوان العادية
لون جدار منفصل...وكانه كتلة منفصل بشخصيتها...وبلون مفرح كالأحمر
وأكمل المصمم أبداعه بأن أستخدم تقنية معمارية جديدة ....وهي ربط الحوائط بالسقف بفكرة ما...وهنا وكأنها حرف L ....مع إضاءات إستربس نزلة من السقف...
ويزيد المبني جمالا...إذا أستخدم المصمم بوكسات أو كتلة مشابهة للكتلة الحمراء بتصميم ما بكتل المبني بالخارج




​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 مايو 2014)

صورة و تعليق 








تألق الcurve بشكل ال و
بالسقف المعلق وإضاءة مخفية
وأنزل النجفة من دائرة ال و



​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 مايو 2014)

صورة و تعليق 








من جماليات التصميم ..أستخدام مادتي تشطيب ...الغامق مع الفاتح ...وتضادهما
وهنا الحجر بدرجتي مختلفتين وأن كان الفرق بينهما ليس بكبير ...لنعومة يقصدها المصمم ...مع اللون الأبيض الناعم ...يضاد خشونة الحجر

أستخدم عمود دبل هايت يحمل كورنر البلكونة البارزة من الثاني ...عمود بقاعدة كبيرة و طويلة ....وعمود أخر خلفه ...يحمب كونر بروز بلكونة وكتلة خارجة بالأول .....وعمود أخر كبير مشابة بالخلف .....أختلاف الأعمدة بين الكبير و الأصغر...بتعطي جمال برفق نسبهما ...وكأنهم عائلة من الأعمدة بأحجامها

تمميز بشكل حائط منحني ....به مسطح زجاج كبير مقسم وفريم أبيض بارز ...وجمال تضاد المصمت مع void الزجاج ......

ثم خص الحائط المنحني وكذلك برج بارز كمدفاءة أو تشكيل ....بالحجر الاغمق ....عن الحجر الفاتح للمبني

تشابه بروز دروة السطح فوق المدخل ....مثل بلكونة الثاني ...كعناصر أفقية...لتضاد رأسية العمود بتألق

تكرار وحدة الشبابيك بشكل مربع و أرش نصف دائري ...وفريم كرانيش حوله ببروز و مفتاح الأرش....

من جمال مباني كثيرة التكرار ليعود النظر ويهدءه....ثم يفاجأ بعناصر مختلفة....مثل من يتكلم بهدوء ثم يعلو بنبره صوته...





​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 مايو 2014)

صورة و تعليق








مبناه مستطيل....فقرر وضع برج إسطواني عالي بكرنر المبني ....فيتضاد منحني الإسطوانة مع فلات المستطيل..
ثم وضع أربع اعمدة مستطيلة ...بفريم بارز في أطرافها ...لشخصية الأعمدة ....ووضع بينها شبابيك الإسطوانة ...ثم قرر وضع بكونات دائرية بأدوار الأسطوانة ....تضاد فلات بلكونات الجانبين...
عمل أرتداد بالدور الأخير ....ووضع اعمدة و برجولات خشب بكمر خرسانة أبيض....

في الوجهة الطويلة علي الشارع...قسمها ببرجين مصمت أبيض بارزتين بشبابيكها...تضاد ككتلة بارزة وأبيض لونها ...لون المبني البيج

ثم أنهي الجزء التصميم ...بأربعة أعمدة وكمرة بقطر أكبر...حول الإسطوانة بالأرضي...تضاد...أعمدة وكمر فلات الجانبين

أستخدم ثلاثة ألوان تشطيب...الأبيض ..والبيج ...والبني الفاتح....تنوع وتضاد الألوان تعطي جمالا مع عناصرها




​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 مايو 2014)

صورة و تعليق






من صفحة معمارية... تاج المهندسين الاحرار
ساعات كتير لما يأتي لنا تصاميم مدارس تفكيرنا بيروح لمدارسنا التقيلدية و نتقوقع حولها في التصميم...
ولكن المصمم هنا منطلق بعناصر العمارة الحديثة المودرن....

-أمواج فوق الأسقف ...ثلاث رقائق موجات.....
-اللعب بال void مسطحات الزجاج الكبيرة.....و المصمت بشبابيكة
- أدخال جمال الإيبس بديناميكيته أي حركته بدلع...المتضاد بجمال مع المستطيلات الثلاثة المتكررة....ومستطيل أخر للمدخل

- تنوع مسطحات الزجاج بأشكالها...الفلات....الإليبس...جزء مخروطي ...وعلاقاتها الجميلة
- أجاد أستخدام البرجولة...بطريقتين
الأليبس بأعمدتها و كمرتها المنحنية
والفلات مستطيل بشطفة...أعمدة و بلاطة...وفتحة دائرية كانها تنسجم و تعاكس الأليبس ...وفتحة أخري مثل شكل البلاطة

- الكباري الزجاج 2 أو أكثر ...ببلاطات خرسانية...وكانها كتل زجاج بين المباني
- جميلة...البواكي أو البرجولة بالأرضي بأعمدتها و زجاج بنفس اللون الأزرق الجميل....تتفاعل و تعاكس باقي زجاج المشروع...وتضاد الكتل الفلات بجمال
- أبتكر في السلم..جدار بلاطة خرسانية حرف L...لتضم و تحضن بداخلها السلم الظاهر المجرد
حتي السلم الأخر...أبتكره بحرف رأسي u وبسطات أفقية متعامدة مع الراسي تحمل الدرج
أنه أبداع...فلا نلومه علي هذا حب الأبداع
نتعلم منه...لنكرره و نغزل أبداعته بأسلوبنا.... في مشروعاتنا
 نستمتع ....ونتمتع ....ونمتع


أدعم وشارك وأستفيد من كل المواقع و الصفحات المعمارية العربية
https://www.facebook.com/tag.elmohandseen




​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 مايو 2014)

صورة و تعليق






عندما تتألق الأعمدة في تصميم المدخل....وفي الدور الأول أمام الشبابيك لتحمل كورنيشة ضخمة...وكبلكونة تحمل كورنيشة السقف...وجمال اللون الأبيض في التصميم...وتدرج مميز لأحواض زرع السور بمستويات وإباليك إضاءات...وتفاعل لون أخضر الزرع مع أبيض المبني​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 مايو 2014)

أزاي توصل لأمتياز المشروع ؟...أية هي الخطوات؟

أقهر...أهزم..
سنقهر معا التقديرات الضعيفة .... ونحلق معا في أفاق أعلي
بالموضوع هنا تصميمات أعجبتني .... بنرحب
بمستوي تقدير 
C , D

و الوصول الي مستوي أفضل....و حتي الوصول
 بأذن الله ....لتقدير أحسن ...
 A للأمتياز


أعرض مشروعك...لو محرج ...ممكن تشيل الدرجة....او التقدير....أو حتي نعرضها بدون الأسم و الجامعة ....ونتناقش أزاي نحسن المستوي

بس أكتب ده في رسالتك للصفحة مع شغلك...يعني قول عايز تحط الأسم و التقدير...والجامعة...ولاه لا

علي فكرة انا كنت متخصص
C 
بأنوعها في الكلية بجامعة عين شمس
ومرتين أخذت صدمة
ال D 
فلا تقلق
​




















العشر خطوات ...حتي لو كنت من أصحاب تقدير
C , D














أزاي توصل لأمتياز المشروع ؟...أية هي الخطوات؟
العشر خطوات ...حتي لو كنت من أصحاب تقدير
C , D



1- أبحث في النت وخصوصا google images ....والمواقع مشاريع مماثلة زي ما بحتنا في 2 post السابقين ...في كل صورة وأتوكاد...لمشاريع طلاب ....وأيضا المشاريع العالمية ...مهما كان عدده....
علي فكرة الدكاترة بينبهروا بالمشاريع العالمية وبيأخذوا منها أفكار زييينا
2- يفضل ان أطبع كل مشروع منهم بالكامل....A3 أو A4
لو الماديات مش متاحة...يبقي تحفظها بجهاز الكومبيوتر عندك....مرتبة و مصنفة...كل مشروع في Folder



3- أدرس كل مشروع لوحده مميزاته أية ...متقلقش ركز وحتييجي...ولو حتدرس كل مشروع بهدوء ولو لمدة ساعة
4- أغلق كل ده ..ثم أقراء درسات المشروع اللي عملتاها للكلية ...



5- قول بداخلك نفسك برغبة..عايز أعمل مشروع في فكرة حلوة...فكرة أمتياز...وذكر نفسك و تخيل خلال العمل بالمشروع ...حتي لو كنت بتعاني في المجهود...
6- أطلق للنفس العنان للأنطلاق بالتصميم ...سيكون في معانة ..ولكنها ستخرج بفكرة المشروع...متقلقش علي الوقت ...أو التأخير...لأن كلما كنت مبسوط و مقتنع بالفكرة...ستزيدك حماس غريب وتدفعك دفع للعمل بها...أتوماتيك...يفضل تضع بعد أو مع الفكرة 4 أو 5 أو أكثر... عناصر جذابة بالمشروع...ودي سهل تلاقيها معانا في مشاريع عالمية...يعني شكل مسطحات زجاج بتقسمات معينة...شكل أعمدة مميز....طريقة موجة معينة...يعني الجماليات اللي بنفصصها مع كل مشروع عالمي,,,أضع 5 أو 6 منساجمين..للأبهار



7-يفضل أخذ أراء الكاترة و المعيدين و أصحاب الخبرات والطلاب المتعاونين في المشروع وتفاصيلة...
8- بعد رسم تصميم ورسم المشروع بالكامل

9- أستخدم نفس طريقة البحث google iamges..لطرق الأخراج من مشاريع طلاب وأيضا مشاريع عالمية...وأشوف أية اللي يناسب مشروعي وأعملها....وخصوصا موضوع التشجير الملائم لمشروعي...والألوان
10- خلال مراحل العمل بالمشروع و خصوصا الأخراج...أخذ الأراء ...ولكن مع الحفاظ علي مفاجأت المشروع ...ولو أجزاء معينة أو الأخراج


بس..مفيش طالب أمتياز مبيعملش كده...وبينقل ويأخذ من هنا وهنا...سواء مشاريع الطلاب وخصوصا أيضا المشاريع العالمية ..اللي هي كنز للأفكار​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 مايو 2014)

لعمل نهر و نجيلة حشائش
بأحترافيه بالماكيت

للوصول لمستوي عالي...ويقترب من الأحتراف ...
youtube أقصر الطرق... قبل شراء او تنفذ الماكيت
بيشرح خطوة خطوة ....أزاي تعمل تأثرات الشغل اللي عيزها
هنا بيشرح أزاي في ماكيت كبير...تعمل عنصر مائي...نهر...
بأستخدام درجات ألوان فوق بعضها....وعمل حجارة من الفوم بالنهر....وأستخدام سيليكون لعمل تأثير جيل بلون لبني للنهر
وأستخدم لون أخضر لدهان قاعدة الماكيت..ومصفاة البيت لحسن توزيع بودرة النجيلة علي المسطح ...والأسبراي للتثبيت
يفضل تجرب الأول بره...علي قطعة صغيرة للتأكد...قبل التنفيذ
الفيديوهات..دي بتدي خبرة و بتجرئ الواحد وتحببه علي عمل الماكيتات
...و أحترافها... و بسهولة و متعة...

youtube.com/watch?v=W8LU9p6tJco




​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 مايو 2014)

للرد علي سؤال..ما هي شكل ماكينة الليزر الروتر لقص الماكيتات....وكيف تعمل .....و أشكال دقة قصها


----------



## أنا معماري (18 مايو 2014)

فيديو أخر...يسهل و يحبب عمل ماكيت من الكارتون 
لمراحل التصميم المختلفة 
من كرتون البقال اللي جنبك

s




​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 مايو 2014)

إنْوِ الخير فإنك لا تزال بخير ما نويت الخير...​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 مايو 2014)

فيديو...يسهل أفكار و تنفيذ ماكيت من الكارتون





​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 مايو 2014)

صورتين و تعليق



هذا التصميم في أمريكا...أستخدم تفاصيل فن الإسلامي و النجمة الإسلامي...ب مقياس كبير في الواجهة....مع تغيير بحركة في تفاصيل النجمة خلال الواجهة بزيادة التخانات لرسمه التفصيلة او ترفيعها...للتغيير ولفت الأنتباة للمار
وتأثيرها بالداخل يزيد جمالا عن الخارج...ويعطي أيحاءات للمصمم الديكور الداخلي للأبتكار









​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 مايو 2014)

صورة و تعليق 







جميل ربط خشب الأعمدة...بتشكيل خشبي بالسقف كمربعات بداخل السقف المعلق...
وحرف L من الجدار للسقف..... والباقي ألوان فاتحة تخفف من غمق لون الخشب...
.مميز تصميم بلاطات الرخام بتدرجها علي الحائط
​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 مايو 2014)

صورة و تعليق





فيين الألوان دي من تصميماتنا...!!


​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 مايو 2014)

صورة و تعليق 









جميل التشكيلات اللي عملها بالبني...وأختيار بيج ورصاصي الحجر....
وتصميم جزء الدورين...بدرجات من التصميم البني و الرصاصي...
وأضاف الأورنج....لو في صورة ثانية كبيرة للعمارة كلها كان يبقي أحسن










​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 مايو 2014)

​صورة و تعليق










مميز وراقي...ولكن لم أستحسن كثرة التجازيع بالأرضية....
والبلاطات المموجة البيج بالحائط....حاسس أن جودته أقل من رقي التصميم...
أعتراضي مش علي اللون...وأنما علي Texture
​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 مايو 2014)

سحر و جمال المعرب
شموع الصهاريج...والبرجولة...بستائرها البيضاء المنسدلة
ونخلة من بعيد




​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 مايو 2014)

صورة...وتحليل







في تطور في مستوي شغلك...ولكن للوصول لمستوي أحسن...معلش حيكون تحليل للتصميم صعب...أستخدمت في أساس تصميمك اللون الأخضر الفاتح القريب من اللبني...بحس أن هذا اللون غيور...ولون صعب...هادئ ...وليس من السهل وضع ألوان بجواره......لكنك وضعت أخضريات بدرجات لا تتناسق معه...ولون غطاء السرير لبني ظاهر....التصميم محتاج تنعيم و تناسق عناصره ....الأرضية كانت تفضل أن تكون رخام أبيض بتجازيع نعمه قليله...الكراسي تقليديه ...السرير مودرن تجريدي....جبس السقف مودرن صارخ....الطاولة ال silver مودرن صارخ في أتجاه اخر...أي كل واحد فيهم له style بنفسه....وجمعتهم تحت سقف واحد​






​​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 مايو 2014)

صورة...وتحليل






هايل وراقي..بس تغيير لون بمبي السجادة لنبيتي مثل الحائط الطولي أو درجاته...أما حائط التلفزيون بمستطيه المائل...لو تركته أبيض فقط حيكون هايل...أو أضاءات مخفية طولية بالجانبين بداخل وضع كتفيين بالأمام....هل عند أستعداد نشتغل في التعديل ده ... فقط نجرب ؟...عموما من أحسن تصميماتك




​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 مايو 2014)

اليمن - دار الهجار ..
الناس دي عابرة في العمارة




​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 مايو 2014)

كارتون الصناديق الفارغة ....وماكيتات
و فن...التكاليف البسيطة 
لمشاريع مختلفة











































​


----------



## waool111 (21 مايو 2014)

افكار وصور رائعة تشكر عليها


----------



## أنا معماري (21 مايو 2014)

waool111 قال:


> افكار وصور رائعة تشكر عليها



سعيد بمشاركتك و كلماتك..


----------



## أنا معماري (22 مايو 2014)

14 صورة






St Lawrence Market North
مبانى الهاى تك لريتشارد روجرز

مشروع جميل ومميز...وفي أفكار معمارية كتيير..والتأثر بالعوامل البيئة في التصميم....ياريت لو يبقي في تفاصيل أكثر للموضوع...أو شرح للدرسات الموجودة....وأفتكر ممكن يكون من المباني العمارة الخضراء...خسارة ان يعدي كده​

































جميل الأسلوب ده في أخراج الموقع العام
































أنفتاح التصميم علي الداخل...ورؤية قبة المبني القديم...
بأستخدام مسطحات زجاج كبيرة بالوجهة الخلفية..














































فراغ المنتصف ...وأنفتاح الداخل علي الفراغ....
وعلي الخارج....بمسطحات زجاج...بالجانبين...وإضاءات بالسقف












طريقة مميزة..لأظهار الأضاءة المباشرة....والغير مباشرة
داخل المبني
مش فاكر الزاوية كام...قد تكون 45 درجة
ممكن تعملها خطوط تهشير أو تون































​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 مايو 2014)

9 صورة

أستكمال














الاخراج جميل...الخطوط...وتونات ألوان المباني....والشحر خطوط ودرجتي أخضر






















































أتجاه حركة التهوية بأسهم رفيعة ... من خلال الفتحات الشبابيك بالحائط الخارج للأجناب ...
فالأستخدمات...ففراغ منتصف المبني ...فصعمود الهواء لأعلي للخروج من فتحات صممها بالسقف....
وقد تكون هي من لها شكل مميز بالسقف










لاهمية البرج المجاور للتصميم...عمل له hidden line...









​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 مايو 2014)

9 صورة

أستكمال










السهم الأزرق يشير الي أمكانية رؤية محور بصري خلال فراغ منتصف المبني ...
لقبة المبني المقابل....يبدو انه قديم وله قيمة










طريقة أظهار دخول و خروج السيارات من دور بدروم ...
مواقف السيارات...والشارع أتجاه واحد






































































​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 مايو 2014)

صورة و تعليق





جميلة تكرار المربعات الفرحة بألونها الاورنج و جادة بشخصية الشكل المربع...
بتضاد مع منحنيات البلكونات بدلع بالواجهة والعكس بألوان جادة رخام أخضر وأبيض... 
في تعبير جديد



​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 مايو 2014)

صورتين

تصميم و تعليق






رائع....اللعب بالعناصر المعمارية الإسلامي...بطريقة مودرن.....اللوحات الجبس في الغطسات و شطفة المبني...والدوران بداخل الكتل المربعة....والأعمدة تشكل بوبات للمداخل والواجهات بتفاصيل وشبابيك تزيدها طولا وفخامة....والأجمال أعمدة الدائري بالدور الأخير بكورنيشتها لتتوج التصميم.....وحسن أستخدم مواد الواجهة...من حجر و أبيض..وخشب فريمات...وذهبي للفخامة...في هدوء و جمال













​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 مايو 2014)

صورة و تحليل

التصميم المعماري...بيأثر في الخارج و الداخل
الطراز الكلاسيك بأعمدته ...وشبابيكة الطويلة ...المقسمة ببكتات خشب للزجاج تقسمات مربعة...تعطي فخامة
وشكل الشراعة النصف دائري بتقسمات الباكتات....وشكل العتب المميز بفرنتونته المثلثة والأكتاف...والأعمدة المستطيلة مفرغة الأركان...وتيجانها....
وشياكة أختيار النجف...شبه الأباليك...وقريب من الأبجورات...بألونهم الذهبي....مع الزجاج أو غطاء الأبجوارت الأبيض...
ومن أحسن و أشيك ألوان الفرش...الذهبي و النبيتي..معا بنقوشاتهم و مخداتهم
وأيضا الفرش الأسود المنقوش من نفس لونه....ومخدات ذهبي....والسجادة جمعت ألوان التصميم...النبيتي و الذهبي و الأسود و البيج....برقي و جمال

​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 مايو 2014)

6 صور





الحروف و الأرقام الأنجليزية ...قد تشكل الموقع العام
فمشاريع اليوم بها حروف..
مثل A ....ومشروع 8
ومن أسبوع شفنا مطار حرف H جميل
طبعا مش حرف صرف...مع التغيير في بعض التشكيل...
ربما هي الأستفادة من ان الحرف أو الرقم ...مألوف الشكل....مع عمل بعض التغييرات والتشكيل...لصرف الأنتباه عن شكله المعتاد








































​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 مايو 2014)

صورة و تعليق


تحيا الشمال الافريقى... تحيا غرداية الجزائر ...

رأيك أيه في هذا الطراز البيئي؟



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 مايو 2014)

صورة و تعليق


رجل في الخليل في فلسطين احترم الطبيعة وأعطى لهذه النخلة حيزا من بيته لتنمو في سلام ...

كل الإحترام والتقدير



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 مايو 2014)

صورة و تعليق





بيت رائع ...أوتا...أمريكا

من أحسن الامثلة علي علاقة void الزجاج...ب solid المصمت 
بين زجاج الإسطوانة الكبيرة و مصمت الكتلة الإليبس الصغيرة...وحتي مصمت بروز دروة الإسطوانة الكبير..
ومصمت الدور الأرضي بفتحاته بها
جميل تداخل كتلتي الإسطوانتين الكبيرة و الصغيرة... او قد تكون إليبس
وجميل دلع الإسطوانة والإليبس وتضاده مع جادية الكتل المستطيلة

ومتألق الوحدات الشبابيك الثلاثة بأعتابها الغاطسة...بداخل اكتاف عريضة وكمرة الدور الأرض للإسطوانة
والأجمل شفافية الزجاج ودروانه وتضاده معهم

وحتي كشافات إضاءة الأرضي..إسطوانية تؤاكد مصمت الأكتاف و الدوران...

لاحظ الشبابيك المربعة الصغيرة بالإليبس وحتي أكمل بها الواجهة الخلفية...وراء الزجاج الدائري...وجمال مسطحات الزجاج المربع الكبيرة بالكتلة الفلات

وفي النهاية رفض إلا أن يكون اللاندسكيب من حمام سباحة و ممر...بخطوط أورجانك منحنية تغازل الكتل الإسطوانية ....

البيت فيه عناصر كتيير...ممكن تتكرر في مشاريع إسطوانية





​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 مايو 2014)

صورة تصميم cover وتعليق




فنان اللي صمم الcover ده...وأستخدام العناصر المحببه المودرن...الإليبس و الخشب...وتضاد المربع الجاد مع أنحناء الإليبس.....والفاتح الأبيض الرصاصي...والغامق البنييات...وكتابات التخصصات مثل ما توضع علي الزجاج المصنفر في التصاميم الداخلية ...وضع جماليات كثيرة مبهرة ...بتصميم ناعم راقي...​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 مايو 2014)

صورة و تعليق




المخدات كما في غرف النوم...تنوعت أحجامها لتشكل راحة و جمال لربط عناصر التصميم...فمخدات بدرجات رصاصي اللون ربطت بين النجفة و الكنبة....والمخدات درجات الاحمر ربطت بينها السجادة و اللوحة المميزة...حتي ألوان الأخضر باللوحة ربطت بينها وبين السجادة... طبعا مع تناسق تلك الألوان و حركة تجانسها باللوحة... مع الوقت و المشاهدة حنتعلم اكثر تجانس الألوان و درجاتها...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 مايو 2014)

رأي في نقاش عن الطالب والمعماري...العربي​



المعماري العربي وخصوصا المصري....بيحصلوا نوع غريب ....مش تطور ولكن مش عارف أسميه أيه....وهو....وهو طالب بيكون محلق في خيالات العمارة بدون رغبة كبيرة بربطها بالتفاصيل الواقعية....وعند التخرج والاصتدام بأخلاقيات السوق و العمل...ينقلب للعكس....يهتم بالتفاصيل ...ويحاول معرفتها وبالمقابل يفقد ملكاته التصميمية....عدم أتزان....وعلاجها بطريقة التعليم...أنها تربط بين التصميم و الرسومات التنفيذية و التنفيذ....


----------



## أنا معماري (26 مايو 2014)

قبل التصميم...بيكون أحسن أن الواحد يعمل دراسة...أو الشعور بحالة المبني


يعني صاحب المشروع ..أيه اللي في دماغه...طلباته أيه...بيحلم بيه...اللي يتمناه من المبني....هل في حاجة شفها و أتأثر بيها...أسمع له...وخليه يشاركك في حلم تصميم المبني....وأنطلق معه كأنه مبني ملكك...أو كأنك بتستكشف أحلام وأماني صاحب المشروع....ولو كان متجوز ممكن يكون لتأثير العائله علي القرار والتصميم كبير.....حاول تسأله عايز المبني مميزمعماريا...ولأ عادي...ومستوي التكلفة مقصدش الأرقام....لو كنت بتشتغل في مكتب أو شركه...الحديث ده حيشكل طريقة التصميم و البداية ويختصر وقتك و تعبك...حتي ساعات كنت بسأل عايز السلم دائري ولا عادي ....عايز دبل هايت..أعمدة عالية في المدخل...لو في دورانات في الوجهة...أسئلة أقدر أعرف تحرر وفكر و القدرة المالية للمالك...أو تقدر تقول قياس الحد الأقصي المعماري لتقبل المالك....أو المالك ده يقدر ينطلق معاك لحد فين....شجعه لأخرحدود أمكانيته...

وحتي لو هو عايز تصميم عادي....ممكن الواحد يحط بصمه متواضعة ومؤثرة...ويقدر الواحد يحتفظ بالتصميم من أعماله...المهم الواحد يحاول يضع أكبر قدر ممكن من الفكر و الخيال والقدرات المعمارية في كل فكرة....أذا تناقصت لظروف مش مشكلة...بس مازلت هناك بصمة متروكه




​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 مايو 2014)

صورة و تعليق 

تصميم رائع لمبني سكني في براغ - جمهورية التشيك...
كتلة إسطوانية في الكونر...وكتلة أخرج قد تكون فلات مستطيلة...
كرر وحدة الشبابيك بفريمها الرصاصي...مع وضع الشرعتين الثابتتين مرة فوق الشباك و مرة تحته الشباك ...بداخل الفريم
ولذا نري الشباك يصعد و يهبط في حركة وكانها موجات...
عمل تموجات بتخانات جميلة بالواجهة الإسطوانية و الفلات المستطيلة...
أستخدم الاعمدة الإسطوانية الضخمة ...دبل هايت تحت الكتلة الكورنر الإسطوانية...وعمودين بالدور الأرضي...وخلفهم زجاج التجاري بفريماته

هل تعتقد الخطوط المتموجة بالوجهة...هل هي بارزة؟ أم متزايدة البروز؟





​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 مايو 2014)

10 صور




أستخدم السقف المعلق...بتلاقي بطريقة أشعاعية...وإضاءات خفية...
تصميم مميز...وإن كان يفضل لمكتب..أو معرض...أو محل

 لأنه إستعراضي أكثر منه أضفاء راحة علي المسكن














































​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مايو 2014)

صورة و تعليق


جمال وفخامة وراحة
المدخل الدبل هايت ..بأعمدة مزدوجة و أرشات....وتدرج كتل سقف البيت
وبروز كتلة المدخنة من أعلي
مع بعض الفتحات من شبابيك و أبواب ...بأرشات مختلفة
ما بين نصف دائرية و جزء من دائرة...ومستطيلة
جمال البواكي في جنب المبني
مش من الصعب تصميم فيلا فخمة...كلاسيك




​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مايو 2014)

صورة و تعليق





قد نحتار في فيلات التدرج في الكونتور
ولكنها تصبح فرصة لأظهار تمييز التصميم
هنا المصمم....عمل RAMP للجزء العلوي بالاندسكيب...ومدخل بأربعة أعمدة
وتشكيلات خشبية نصف دائرية رائعة فوق الاعمدة...و نصف دائرية من زجاج وخشب فوق باب المدخل
وفي المنطفة المنخفضة..بالبدروم ...عمل كتلة متعامده علي المدخل كفريم أو بوكس أو كأنها عمودين ضخمين...تنتهي بفرنتونه....وفصلها عن المبني بمسطح زجاج رأسي جميل...
وبلكونات مختلفة البروز في الادوار...بين زجاج و برامق.....
وبرز بكتلة BAY WAINDOW....كأنها مشربية من الرخام و الخشب بجمال
ووضع سور أيضا برامق عند المدخل...
ولأكتمال التصميم....وضع كتلة المدخنة المرتفعة....والسقف المائلة في نهاية المبني





​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مايو 2014)

صورة و تعليق







جميل الحوائط الخرسانات المنحنية و متدرجة الأرتفاعات
وكتلة المنتصف...وعناصر أخر حائط مصمت ...وكتل جانبية
وكلها فلات....تضاد المنحنيةالثلاثة
وبينهم مسطحات الزجاج...
هذا الشكل....تشكيل للكتل....ووظيفة للإضاءة من الجنب و السقف وككاسرات شمس...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مايو 2014)

صورة و تعليق








جمال المباني الإليبس و تشكيلها...مستخدم البلكونات المتكررة بأفقيتها...والعناصر الرأسية القوية ....
وخالف بتميز نهاية المبني بدور أرتداد زجاج...وسقف مائل للأمام و لأعلي....وكأنها ورقة شجر...أو رمز قطرة ماء
والبرجين في أتجاهين مختلفين بينهم قد تكون 45 درجة




​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مايو 2014)

صورة و تعليق






المشاريع التراثية...أعتقد فندق بالامارات
حياة رجينسي


جمالها في تكرار عناصر الواجهات وكانها وحدات متكررة
وتمييز التصميم بجمال المبالغة في أرتفاع الأبراج بأعلي المبني
أضافت تراثية حضارية للمبني وتألق
وأكدها بإضاءات داخلية لأعلي 





​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مايو 2014)

اظهار الوان فلوماستر
تعليم اظهار وتلوين مسقط افقى لفيلا 
الفرقه :أولى 
القسم : عمارة
د.م/ منى عوض أبو العنين الوزير
مدرس العمارة
قسم الهندسة المعمارية -- كلية الهندسة -- جامعة المنصورة







ممكن الواحد يطبع بلان....ويلون ...ويتدرب


​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 مايو 2014)

2 صورة و تعليق





جميل المبالغة في أرتفاع الدور الأخير....أو بالأصح عدم وجود بلكونات بالأخير....وحسن أختيار 3 ألوان أو مواد...الرصاصي بتقسماته والغاطسي النبيتي...والأبيض الخارج بكتلوه و بلكوناتوه من القلب النبتي اللون و الرصاصي... وحسن التعبير بين الكتل و الألوان...وكأن الأبيض عائلة البلكونات و البروزات...
وخروج كتلة في الأدوار الأولي كبلكونات ...بتأثير تشكيل خشبي..
وتألق في أختلاف توجيه المبني في عدة اتجاهات...أحدثت حركة ديناميكية في تصميم المبني...












​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 مايو 2014)

4 صور






تحليل و نقد مشروع...
لطالبة ثانية عمارة

​





يفضل المشروع الجاي....وأنتي بتلوني تفتحي جنبك مشروع مميز مماثل ...من مشاريع الطلاب علي النت ...او هنا بالموقع...وتحولي تقلدي أسلوبه في التلوين...فيطور ده معاكي

الألوان أختيار درجاتها كويسة...ولكن ينقصها الجراءة في التلوين بثقة...والتدرج بأستخدام الغامق حتي الفاتح...للمسطحات الكبيرة....مياة حمام السباحة......والمسطحات الخضراء....يعني الشكل الأورجنك في المنتصف...لو كان فيه نخيل حول الcurve حيعطي شكل أحسن كتيير....أشجار ونخيل المشروع كان يفضل تكون أكبر شوية...وتنغيم أشكالها و أحجمها و ألوانها أكثر.... المشروع ينقصه الظلال لأنها تعطي تأثير أحسن...حتي الشجر ممكن يكون له ظلال....

الواجهة مميز فيها الكتلة الزجاج بخطوطها المنكسرة.....وأنكسرات بالواجهة جميلة...وأن كانت ليست بجرأة الكتلة الزجاج....عرفه لو كان الجهة الاخري من الواجهة بها جزء كتلة زجاج من كتلة المصممت بنفس الخطوط الزجاج المنكسرة..كان أفضل...الواجهة عموما جميلة....أشجار الواجهة ممكن يكون أحسن من كده....​








أستخدمتي عناصر كويسة كالإيبسات و الدوائر...والأشكال الأورجانك...ومربعات المباني...عناصر مميزة...ولكن مازال بينمو عندك ترابط تلك الأشكال مع بعضها..وده بييجي من كثرة مشاهدة المشاريع عالية المستوي....محلية و عالمية... وكثرة التصميمات و المشاريع....مثلا لو كنتي عملتي عنصر ما يربط تلك العناصر مع بعض كلهم يبقي كويس....زي أية مثلا الخطوط المنحنية في كورنر المشروع...لو كانت أستمرت لتكمل كل المشروع كان يبقي أفضل للتربيط...أو أستخدام دئرة أو أليبس كبيرة تحتوي المشروع ولو أنها تكون مش كملة الشكل...أو دائرة كبيرة و دوائر صغيرة ترد عليها....





























النافورة جيدة...ولكن الحوائط اللي عملتيها حول المياة غطت علي شكل النافورة..



​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 يونيو 2014)

قبل أمتحانات نظري عمارة بخمس دقائق : 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=967642323265459&set=vb.438348756194821&type=2&theater
​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 يونيو 2014)

أبتكار لمدخل محطة مترو أنفاق !!
_

_

​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 يونيو 2014)

تعليق علي تلوين مشروع

السلام عليكم 
بكرة تسليم مشروع الديزين بتاعى 
أنا في فى اولى عمارة 
جامعه قناه السويس بالاسماعيليه
هو عن تصميم مدرسة ابتدائى 
انا عايزة نصيحة للألوان انا مبعرفش استخدم الالوان كويس وانى اوفق بينهم صعب جدا
انا فكرت انى اسلمو من غير الوان بس صعبان عليا اخسر درجات 
فياريت اى نصيحة لو سمحتم

أشتغللي براحة ...وبتدرج...رسم شجر البلانات و الموقع العام كما بالفيديو نوعين ثلاثة.....ثم رسم شجر الواجهات و القطاع....ثم تلوين الأشجار بدرجتي لونين خشب أخضريات لكا الأشجار....ثم تلوين المسطحات الخضراء...ثم تلوين تونات البلانات بيجات وبنيتات ودرجاتهم حسب الأستخدام....ثم تلوين الواجهات بألوان مثل البلانات الحجر الاول....ثم الكتل المميزة و البارزة....عندك الكتابات مميزة...أعطيها تون لون...بس سلام 
​التلوين حيرفع و يأكد المشروع....عشان الخوف من لخبطة الالوان....علاجها....بطريقتين بسيطة....أولا :فتح مشروع مميز في تلوينه ومبهر...وتقليده....ثانيا: تجربه بعض الألوان و علاقاتها بتلوين أجزاء صغيرة في ورقة كانسون أي ورقة خارجية ....يعني بروفة صغيرة​











بعد التلوين...وتأثير زوقها في الألوان علي المشروع 
والفرق بين قبل.... و بعد التلوين

أختارت ألوان منوعة لانها مدرسة أبتدائي 
ألوان تتناسب مع للأطفال








​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 يونيو 2014)

صورة و تعليق




جميل شطفه مبني الكورنر 45...لمدخل دبل هايت...قبل الكتلة المنحنية فوقة...بكنلة بيضاء...وبرجولة سوداء من أعلي....
وتممسز بكتبة مجاورة بتشطيباتها البنية البيج بدرجاتها...وأنحناءات رأسية...عكس أفقية منحني المدخل
وبكوسات بنفس المادة وبتشكيل معين...تحضن بدخلها الأبيض الغاطس و ال LOUVERS الشرائح
وكتبة سوداء مربعة في الجانب الأخر بسمطحات زجاج كبيرة...
وعناصر أخر بنفس المادة البنية...برجولة..وكمرة..وفريم بالأرض
في تألق و أنسجام بكتل التصميم





​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 يونيو 2014)

صورة و تعليق




جميل فريم البوكس الأبيض...والمبالغة في أرتفاعه...وكأنه 4 أعمدة أرتفعت لتكون برجوله...
ويحوي البوكس الأبيض بداخله... شكل + أسود زجاجي ...وعلي جانبية بلكونات صغيره.......أو كتل مصمته بيج
وتكرار وحدة المبني بجمال في الموقع ... بحشائشها و أشجارها و سيارتها.....وتأثير ظلالها





​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 يونيو 2014)

صورة وتعليق 





قد يكون مكتب مسئول عن تجارة او أستيراد القهوة...
فأختار المصمم...اللوجو ليكون في مقدمة و خلف كونتر الأستقبال...وبألوان القهوي البني...مع لون الخشب الفاتح...ليخالف درجتي البني الغامق..ويفتح لون التصميم
أستخدم شريحة طولية بكمرة وإضاءات خلف المكتب للوجو...
وصمم الكونتر شكل حرف L ..مع حرف L أخر مرفوع بثلاث إسطوانات معدنية للتثبيت....
وأدخل البني و البيج في لتشكيل عنصري التصميم
جميل رف الحائط الزجزاج المستطيل
أستخدم أرضية خشب باركية لمينيت ...وموكيت بيج...مع طقم جلدبني فاخر....





​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 يونيو 2014)

صورة و تعليق






جميل أدخال الأعمدة بطريقة الأشجار سوء في الواجهة او تصميم داخلي...خمس اعمدة خشبية ...جرأة من المصمم...ومسافات ينهم تتناقص كلما أتجهت للحائط
وأختار لوحة أبيض و أسود...بتشكيل أورجانك واعشاب...وكانها أسفل الشجر...

الإضاءات شبه الطربوش الذي أصبح ميتخدم كثيرا كغطاء إضاءات... أسود وبلون مبهج اورنج من الداخل....حتي قموش الكراسي أخضر ليموني مبهج...ليخفف من قوة تأثير الأعمدة الأخشاب و الأسود ....ولم ينسي وضع زجاج شمعدنات وزهرية صغيرة...بلون أيضا أخضريات تكمل مع أخضر ليموني قماش الكراسي...

وأختار سجادة بيج بخطوط أسود رصاصي ....وكأنها تنقل درجة أسود التصميم الي بيج خشب الأرضية بسلام






​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 يونيو 2014)

صورة و تعليق




التخيل وظلالها أستخدامها مؤتر و متفاعل مع التصميم المتألق
أستخدام الأبيض و عناصر خشبية بجمال
وعلب أطراف التصميم وضع أبراج بأرتفاع وكأنه دبل هايت للشبابيك بكمرو تشكيلات الخشب الغاطسة بالكتلة...ومن اعلي وكأنها شخشية زجاج بقوائم اعمد خشب داكنة...وبلاطة مربعة...وجمال تكرارها وبزوايا مختلفة 45 درجة...
الزرع بخضاؤه و الأبيض و الخشب الداكن...عناصر ساحرة بجمالها أينما كانت...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 يونيو 2014)

صورة و تعليق






مصر الجديدة... أصل الأصالة و التحضر و الرقي.... و فنون العمارة.... علشان تواكب عصور علي مرور الزمان 
​



فعلا...مليانة تفاصيل جميلة و نسبها أجمل و متجانسة...الأرشات...الاعمدة بيتجانها...
الشبابيك المربعة وجمال المربعات....الأنتقال البصري بتدرج من أسفل حتي أعلي البرج...
جمال البارز و الغاطس...والمصمت و الفتحات...والنقوش و الزخارف



​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 يونيو 2014)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 يونيو 2014)

3 صور و تعليق


مشاريع طلاب عمارة
مميزة في التلوين...مانيول...
ممكن الواحد يحتفظ بها ...بتعطي درجات ألوان و أفكار للأخراج



مميز بدرجات الأخضريات حتي البيج...تنسجم مع الأشجار
و تونات خفيفة بالبلانات و القطاعات....والموقع العام
السماء بدرجات لبني بأرزق خفيف ,..وألوان الدرسات المبهجة...خففت تأثير الألوان الغامقة












جمال درجات بين البيج والبنيات...والأزرقيات بلبتي للزجاج...جميل
جميال تأثير السماء...وكأنه بحر بتدرج درجات الأزرق حتي البني بجمال














درجات البيج و البني بتألق.....
وأرزق تونات الشبابيك و القطاعات....
وفكرة تقسيم الشاسية الي مربعات...بأطار عريض حول اللوحات..وخط أرض للقطاعات جميلة....مشروع مميز ومبهج بدرجات ألوانه...









​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 يونيو 2014)

صورة و تعليق 





شارع موجة يخترق بدلع ...قلب التصميم المربع ومستطيلات الجاد



​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 يونيو 2014)

مشروع و تعليق






مشروع تخرج عمارة
تصميم مجمع ترفيهي...
صمم بقلب أرضه القريبه الشكل من مستطيل...في المنتصف...عنصر مائي علي شكل موجة بأنحناءات قليلة...
وتمر بمركز دائرة وإليبس التصميم...
أما باقي الأرض...فأستخدم دائرة صغيرة أعلي الإليبس...لمبني موجة بأسطوانة...
وأستخدم تقسيمات لاندسكيب أشعاعية من مراكز الإليبس و الدائرة...
ثم ممرات بزاوية 45 درجة بمبانيها المربعة و المستطيلة علي اليسار...


جميل ومتألق ...التنوع في أستخدام درجات المسطحات الخضراء...ممكن 4 درجات أخضر
والتنوع في الشجر و النخيل....
وجمال تأثير ظلال المباني في الوقع العام....
وجمال و بهجة ألوان الأحمر....


جميل تنوع الموقع ...بين خطوط الكونتور بعشوائيتها الأورجانك في اليمين...ودلع المنحنيات للأليبس و الدائرية...وجدية شطفات 45 و المربعات و المستطيلات علي اليسار....يتألق علي أرض التصميم



​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 يونيو 2014)

صورة و تعليق 





وضع إسطوانة زجاج في كورنر مستطيل مبناه...وبنهاية تاج للإسطوانة..بفريمات معدنية أعمدة تحمل طبق دائري معدني كأنه برجولة...
وأسفل الإسطوانة فرغ جزء منها...وأستخدم البلكونات الدائرية تقطع صفاء الإسطوانة بأفقيتها...
وفي الجنب...عمل تدرج في الواجهة بأربعه فيريمات كبيرة تحمل كمرة عريضة...وبينها بلكونات منحنية للأدوار
وعلي الجانب الاخر كتل رأسية تظهر و تختفي لتظهر مكانها ثلاث أعمدة...وينهي الكتلة بتدرج جميل وخروج الاعمدة لتحمل بروز مميز...وهناك حائط عالي مصمت بجوارها..
وكتلة الإفقية في المنتصف زجاجية تتقاطع مع الأسطوانة

عناصر متعددة تمييز تصميمه



​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 يونيو 2014)

تصميم تحويل شقتين صغيرتين ...لشقة كبيرة


انا ياجماعه محتاجة رئيكوا انا واخده شقتين والمفروض افتحهم على بعض فمحتاجه افكاركوا لانى مهندسه مدنى وحاولت بس مش عارفه اوصل فقولت اكيد عمارة وتخطيط هيفيدونى 
شكرا







​الحل المقترح


المطبخ مفتوح...ببار...ويمكن عمل باب سحاب داخل الجدار...أو اكورديون لفصل المطبخ عن الصالة و الصالون 

باب الشقة الاخر...التي أصبحت غرفة نوم رئيسية بحمام....ممكن يقفل تمام ...بحائط...أو بمفتاح
وممكن يضع أمامه برتيشن يعزل...كطرقة صغير و يستخدم في حالة الخروج أضافي عند الحاجة

ملف الأتوكاد المعدل في المرفقات








مزيد من التعليقات علي التصميم


علاقه ال مطبخ المفتووح ببقيه الشقه سيئه للغايه 
اقصد لو الواحد عاوز يخش لغرف النوم هيعدي من ادام ال مطبخ المفتوح وهيتضايق من ضغر المسافه 
الحل الامثل : عمل المطبخ المفتووح بطول المنور وجعله مفتووح مع وجود حائط وفوقه رخامه علي ارتفاع 1.20 مثلا ويكون المطبخ اخره علي امتداد حمام غرفتيين النوم العاديين 
راي 


كلام جميل بس كنت عايز أعمل curve ينفع بار ....وكراسي ممكن تتحرك تحت البار لتوسيع المسافة....عموما الفكر متروك للديكور أو لمن يرغب في وضع مزيد من الجهد في التصميم....لانهااخذت معايا بالرسم فقط نصف ساعة....فحاولت اعبر فيها عما أحسه مهم للتصميم فقط...شكرا




​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 يونيو 2014)

مشروع و تعليق





الشكل الإليبس البيضاوي....ومميز كتلة خرسانية بيضاء المدخل ترتفع مع انحناء السقف الزجاج البيضاوي...لتشكل علاقة بين المصمت و الvoid الزجاج
والمسرح المكشوف جزء أيضا من إليبس يقتطع مصمت الإليبس...ببرجولة معدنية إليبس
جميل شرائح Louver بالشبابيك الأستربيس العرضية في الأليبس....وشبابيك طولية مستطيلة في الخلفية...
وأختيار شجرتين طويلتين تتفاعل وتشكل مع المبني

حتي الخلفية السوداء للوحة...إظهرت المناظير و الواجهات كمفاجأة...وأصبح اللون الأسود...وكذلك الرصاصيات...مفضلة في كثير من تصاميم المواقع الإلكترونية....ووضع ألوان مبهجة كالأصفر الأحمر كخطوط و كتابات...بتنوع..حتي كلمة مناظير و ذعها طولية الحروف....ميزت أخراج المشروع و أظهرته





​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 يونيو 2014)

مشروع و تعليق






كم جميل في أي مشروع كان... الزوايا المختلفة للمديول...هنا 45 درجة...
أنها تحترم من المشاهد للمشروع...مش عارف ليه....بل تبهره...
المهم هو حل تقاطع الزاويتبن....هنا حلها بزاوية قائمة مميزة للمدخل...

جميل عندما تربط مشروعك بفكرة....تبهر وتحمس بها نفسك للتعاطف بحماس مع مشروعك...
وهذا الشعور يحسه كذلك دكاتره القسم....لأنهم بشر...وليس كما نتخيلهم أحيانا....
وهنا انظر الي النجمة الأسلامية .المحببة...وأخذ منها فكرة المشروع...
كان يحتاج المشروع فقط مزيد من النخيل والأشجار الخضراء بدرجاتها...
في الواجهات و القطاع...وحول البلان والمنظور والموقع العام....
أي تخضير الشاسية ... مميز ربط خطوط المنظور المهربة بالبلان وباقي المشروع



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يونيو 2014)

19 صورة...موزعة علي مشاركتين

المستويين...والإخفاء والظهور
​فن...بأي مادتين
زجاج و خرسانة....أو خرسانة وزجاج.....أو عباية و عيون....louver و زجاج.....أو زجاج و louvers...أو خشب و خلفه زجاج...أو زجاج و خلفه خشب...أو أي مستويين واحد خلف الأخر

لاحظت حاجة...أي جزء من مشروع...فيه ظهور مستويين وراء بعض....بيشكل إبداع في المشروع لا حدود له....سواء بأستخدام الزجاج...التشكيلات بالخرسانة أو الجبس ...أو ستارة خلف زجاج...أو تشكيلات جبسية خلف زجاج....أو زجاج خلف تشكيلات جبسية...المهم أي مادتين وراء بعض...بتوهه العين في جمالها....أنها مثل العيون الجميلة خلف البرقع...وتبهر أكثر لو أختلفت الألوان...مثل الأبيض و البمبي...الازرق و الأبيض....الأبيض و الأخضر...الرصاصي و الوردي...أنه فقط إبداع فوق اللوحة​

​















سأترككم تتخيلون التصاميم












































































الصورة العليا....لاحظ جمال الأرقام و الحروف...مع قمر 14..

















































​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يونيو 2014)

إستكمال

المستويين...والإخفاء والظهور


فن...بأي مادتين
زجاج و خرسانة....أو خرسانة وزجاج.....أو عباية و عيون....louver و زجاج.....أو زجاج و louvers...أو خشب و خلفه زجاج...أو زجاج و خلفه خشب...أو أي مستويين واحد خلف الأخر

لاحظت حاجة...أي جزء من مشروع...فيه ظهور مستويين وراء بعض....بيشكل إبداع في المشروع لا حدود له....سواء بأستخدام الزجاج...التشكيلات بالخرسانة أو الجبس ...أو ستارة خلف زجاج...أو تشكيلات جبسية خلف زجاج....أو زجاج خلف تشكيلات جبسية...المهم أي مادتين وراء بعض...بتوهه العين في جمالها....أنها مثل العيون الجميلة خلف البرقع...وتبهر أكثر لو أختلفت الألوان...مثل الأبيض و البمبي...الازرق و الأبيض....الأبيض و الأخضر...الرصاصي و الوردي...أنه فقط إبداع فوق اللوحة​

​
















سأترككم .... تتخيلون باقي التصاميم




شرائح louvers ....و زجاج














شرائح louvers ....و زجاج














شرائح louvers ....و زجاج













شرائح louvers ....و زجاج











شرائح louvers ....و زجاج













شرائح louvers خشب ....و زجاج














تشكيلات أعمدة كمر خرسانة ....والحائط







​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يونيو 2014)

صورة تعليق






تعليق علي تصميم بالفيس بوك
اللون الأبيض علي الجدار...مزغلل هدوء التصميم...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يونيو 2014)

صورة تعليق







​تعليق علي تصميم بالفيس بوك
​
​أفتكر لو الكومودينو و شيفونيرة...لو خشب بلون خفيف كخشب السقف و الأرضية ...حيكون أفضل






​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 يونيو 2014)

صورة و تعليق





راقي.....ياريت أي ميتل في الغرفة يكون ذهبي فقط أو فضي فقط ....
مثل برواز الصورة ذهبي والأباجورة فضي ...الفضي قد يكون أجمل...

جميل تكرار واحدات رسومات وكأنها فروع شجر....علي الحائط فوق أو مع الزجاج...وفي السقف مع زجاج مصنفر الإضاءة






​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2014)

صورة و تعليق




دلع الإيبسات للصالون...والتربيزة...وحتي السقف ...تضاد المستطيل الجاد للمساحة ومميز الحائط الحجري كبرتشن للفصل ليكون مدخل...
بفتحاته المستطيلة مختلفة الأطوال بفريم أبيض وكانها تشكل وحدة مع السقف....
ورفوف تحمل تحف





​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2014)

صورة و تعليق





...موجات لممرات .... إليبسات...دوائر ..شكل الكليه ....عناصر مياة....تنوع أنواع الشجر وتنوع أخضريات اللون.... 
عناصر جميلة لتشكيل أي موقع عام ولاندسكيب مميز...إذا أحسن تصميم العلاقة بينهم...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2014)

صورة و تعليق








تأثير ...أستخدام الشجر في البلان و الموقع العام و الواجهات...
واللبني للسماء و الزجاج .....والعنصر المائي
وأضاف اللون الأحمر المبهج...للكنبة بالقطاع ...وللسيارة...وبعض ألوان الاورنج و البيجات لحجر الأرضي




​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2014)

صورة و تعليق








المعرض السنوي لقسم الهندسة المعمارية - جامعة ذمار -اليمن


مميز المستوي ده...خصوصا ان الطلبه تشترك في مشروع واحد مجمع...وكل واحد بيشتغل تصميم المبني منهم بنفسه...بتصميم مختلف ولكن متجانس كمجموعة...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2014)

صورة و تعليق






القطاع مميز وجميل بمستويات أختلاف المناسيب....ولكن التشجير بأختلاف أحجامه و اطواله...
فعل الكثير لتمييز القطاع و التعبير عنه....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2014)

صورة و تعليق






من مشاريع الفرقه الاولى عماره جامعه بنى سويف 
المستوي تطور...شغل عالي كأولي عمارة
عرضته لجمال تأثير اللون الأحمر النبيتي في بهجة ألوان المشروع كقبب لمبني مع تونات البيجات و البرتقالي المبهج...
وحسن تشجير المشروع...نخل و شجر في كل لقطة ورسمه....تخضير الشاسية 
أما البلان فتونات الألوان بدرجات مشرقة من البيج والبرتقالي و الاحمر و الأزرق...والليموني
بالأضافة الي حل التصميم المميز للبلان...من 4 أشكال شبه مثمنة بضلعين أطول...وكتل بارزة...واجاد حل الزوايا و التقاطعات ...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2014)

3 صور


ساعات لما ييجي مشروع لاندسكيب بمسطحات كبيرة...بيكون في حيرة في ملء هذه الفرغات...
فأختارت هذا المشروع لمبني ...
ولكن يعطي أفكر لحسن تصميم فرغات اللاندسكيب مع وجود مناسيب...
فالمميز هنا....أستخدام حوائط خرسانة بيضاء بين المناسيب...وبأشكال موجات منحنية رأسية و أفقية ....
خصوصا بين المناسيب المختلفة...
أستخدام نوعين من ألوان الحشائش ...الأخضر الفاتح و الغامق....
أوجد عناصر مائية بين موجات الحشائش...موجهه أيضا... ويصبح اجمل لو في نخيل
أو أشجار بظلالها























​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2014)

صورة و تعليق






الأبيض و الخشب الغامق
حوائط بيضاء بشكل منحني...ميزها بأعمدة خشب غامق....كعنصر رأسي...

 ويضادها أعتاب بارزة خشب غامق فوق الفتحات ويعلوها شرائح خشب louvers.... 

وأضاف عنصرين اخرين مميزين....الإليبس النجيلة الحشائش بشجيرات تتناسب مع الفراغ...
وعنصر مائي رفيع بجوار الحائط المصمت والسلالم...وأناء زرع بنفس نوع الشجيرات



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2014)

صورة و تعليق







جميل أستخدام كتل المبني طولية جادة بتدرج في البلان...
ويضادها دلع أنحناء تدرج البلكونات بحمامات سبحة و شجيرات



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2014)

صورة و تعليق






مميز أختيار كولسترا بيضاء أمام زجاج المبني...
والأجمل تكبيرها و أستخدامها كمسطحات زجاج كبيرة...
فيصبح لعب المصمم بالعنصر الكبير الصغير...
ليحدث مفأجات للعين من أبداعه
أن أستخدام أي عنصر...عمود...تفصيلة...بروز...أي...بحجمين مختلفين ....يعطي تمييز للمشروع 
...وكلما زادت المبالغة زاد الأبداع





​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 يونيو 2014)

3 صور





caltrava
هيكل عظمي لكائن ما....


































جميلة الشارع والممر خلال بواكي الهيكل العظمي لكائن المبني..



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 يونيو 2014)

2 صورة








دبي...تألق الأبراج... فوق رمال الصحراء 
















أمواج رصيف الكورنيش....خلقت مسطحات أكبر للأطلالة علي عنصر المياة
وتنوع في المنظر
وخصوصية للأبراج...والشارع من خلفها بجمال



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 يونيو 2014)

صورة و تعليق








مميز...المدخل والبوكس بالثلاث أعمدة و السقف البارز...وألوان الرمادي الغامق بعرميسها أو الرمادي الفاتح...والكتلة فوق المدخل...واللون الاورنجي البني قريب من الوان الخشب....وكذلك في السور بكتلة أفقية ....ومميز الشباك الكورنر الطويل في الكتلة الطويلة بالجنب....الشئ الذي لم يعجبني...التعبير ببرجولة أعلي الكتلة الطويلة ...يفضل أما تلغي أو تستبدل بأعمدة أخري طويلة وبروز فوقها...مثل الواجهة الامامية...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 يونيو 2014)

إعلان






موقع عربي مميز
لتعليم
3dmax 9
جرب الأن مشاهدة الفيديو لمعرفة مستوي الشرح...
واحتفظ بلينك الموقع بجهازك ...لحين الأستعداد للمتابعة
http://www.freelearn110.com/baseArtecles/3dsmax9.html

ياريت اللي يجرب الفيديوهات...يقول رأيه فيها لباقي الفانز






هناك أيضا فيديوهات شرح لبرامج معمارية اخري...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 يونيو 2014)

3 صورة 







بحس أن في كسل معماري من رجال الاعمال للبدء في عمل الأبراج بمصر....بس لما يبتدء واحد ...حيتنافس الباقي وحتصبح موضة....زي القري السياحية كانت فكرة غير معتادة....أصبحت تملء شواطئ مصر...أو المولات...كانت بيدايتها متواضعة...وأصبحت منتشرة... فمن سيكسر هذا الكسل .... ومتي ؟! يفضل أيصال تلك النقاشات لرجال الاعمال....لأنها ستفتح باب للمهندسين المصممين و التنفيذيين للنقاش و التفعيل....وأنعاش السوق العقاري و 70 صناعة أخري خلف العمل المعماري.... فلا تدري كم عدد مشاهير العالم...يتمني أمتلاك عقار علي رؤية بعيدة للأهرامات....أو أي معبد مثل ابو سنبل....ولو من بعيد حتي لا يؤثر علي نطاق منظقة الأثار... أن مليارات الدولارات يمكن تتدفق علي مصر...وفتح ألالاف من أبواب الرزق لمثل هذة المشروعات.... بجانب تنشيط للسياحة.... وجلب مستثمرين لمصر .....ياريت المجلات المعمارية ....والأعلام يفعل الكلام عنها





















​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 يونيو 2014)

صورة و تعليق







أنسيابية الأنحناء الإسطواني...من زجاج وكمرتين.... وكرنيشة السطح
والأعمدة الإسطوانية البيضاء تنطلق بدورانها من الأرضي لتلاقي كورنيشة السطح بإسبوتات الإضاءة يجعلها متألقة ليلا....
والزجاج من خلفها غاطس للداخل..ويطهر علي أستحياء....وستائر

مميز الكتلة الفلات..وتضادهها مع الأنحناء الأسطواني
حتي الشجر النخيل مميز في أختيار نوعيته




​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 يونيو 2014)

صورة و تعليق





التصميم الأبيض كصفحة بيضاء ...واختيار ألوان مخدات بدرجات ألوان متألقة مبهجة...
من الاحمر و الأورنج و السيمون 
جميلة أن كانت في أثاث ....أو حوائط وكمر و أسقف ديكور...أو واجهة خارجية.... 
أو حتي درجات تلوين شاسية المشروع 
أنه الفن بجماله و أطلاله أينما كان .... 




​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 يونيو 2014)

2 صورة 






أصبحت من سمات أي صفات العمارة الحديثة....البوكسات
وهنا عبر عنها كبلكونات...بعروض و أطول مختلفة...مع تنويع بروز أحدي اركان البوكس للخارج ...عن باقي أضلاعه...
جميل البلوكانات في الواجهة الجانبية بوكسات أيضا...وأستفاد بتشطيب جنب البوكس الجاتبي تشطيب حجري خشن...
والدور الأرضي ...المدخل مدرج في البلان ...دبل هايت مميز











مميزة من زوايا متعددة....مجسمات الكومبيوتر 3D بتساعد كتيير المصمم...في تخيل و تشكيل مبناه ..ومن زواياه المحتلفة..
خصوصا برنامج زي أسكتشب...SKETCHUP



​


----------



## medkamel (13 يونيو 2014)

meeeeeeeerci


----------



## أنا معماري (13 يونيو 2014)

medkamel قال:


> meeeeeeeerci


you are welcome


----------



## أنا معماري (13 يونيو 2014)

2 صورة




أستخدام عروق الأخشاب في الأسقف...بيعطي جمال ودفء وراحة...طبيعية للمكان
ممكن يكون عروق طبيعية...او علبه مفرغة...وساعات بيكون جبس ... بتأثير دهان خشب....
أستخدم ثلاث مخروط زجاج ناقص...كغطاء إضاءات...وتعليقها بسلالسل حديد...فوق بار أو تربيزة المطبخ...شكلت مع الديكور أحساس المكان



 








أختارأرضية باركية خشب داكن...و تربيزة المطبخ كذلك...وعروق السقف
وهدء الألوان الغامق...بأبيض الحوائط و أثاث المطبخ



​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 يونيو 2014)

صورة و تعليق





فقط.. شارع بشكل موجة بدلع الأنحناءات....وحولها مربعات و مستطيلات التقسيم بجديه شخصيته عكس دلع الانحناءات
تعطي جمالا للموقع العام...وللاندسكيب



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يونيو 2014)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يونيو 2014)

صورة و تعليق









أنحناء curve بطول المبني ...من الأرض حتي يشكل دروة السطح بدلع...يضاد جدية تكرار الادوار بين عناصر رأسية و أفقية
​ 


​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يونيو 2014)

صورة و تعليق









ياتري ما هو جماليات تصميم هذا كافي شوب...
أرضية باركية تعطي المكان فخامة..
أستخدم لوحات مربعة كبيرة ...صور لكوبيات أو حبوب البن...بألوان بنيات القهوة...وكتابات بيضاء مميزة مع البني...بخط كتابة غير متكلف...مألوف
أما الحائط ففضل أن يكون أورنج غامق....مع بعض ألوان الأصفر الكناري و البني ...متمييز
طاولات صغيرة بعمود ..وفوتيهات صغيرة مريحة لفخامة المكان..
أما الإضاءات في علي الطاولة صغيرة زجاجية مخروط ناقص ...تشبه إضاءه السقف




​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يونيو 2014)

صورة و تعليق








جمال أرتدادات...الانحناءات او الدورانات ببروزات فوق الزجاج...2 أفقيين...الأرضي ألأكثر بروز...الأخير بارزة بدروة و أعمدة رأسية مائلة للخارج....وبينهم تعبير جديد بأنحناء مائل...تلاقي كتلتين...بني علي الشمال...وكتلة طولية مصمته بأنحناء رأسي زجاج 

مميزة لوحة عنوان المبني...أقصي أرتفاع بوان بني خشت ككتلة الدور الاول
اما أضاءات الخارجية....أختارها مميزة تتفاعل مع المبني بجمال



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يونيو 2014)

صورة و تعليق









جميل ومميز ...في تطور في شغلك ...بس الأثاث مش مناسب كألوان و تصميم.. أنت محتاج مجهود للبحث عن مكتبات فرش مميزة...اوتشتريها...أصرف شوية...حتفرق معاك...لأن عندك موهبة

انا للاسف حاولت اشوف مكتبة موديلات احسن من كده لكن اضطريت اضيف ده عشان التصميم يخرج

كلنا بنمر بموضوعات مجهود الحصول علي مكتبات فرش 3D... كنت اعرف ناس في مصر..بيبعوا CD يكون عيها أنواع كثيرة من الفرش أو 3d عموما....أسأل المهندسة سمر....وأبحث في النت كثير عربي و أنجليزي لحد ما تلاقي..




​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يونيو 2014)

صورة و تعليق






مييز الطرقة بإضاءات...كنهر موجتين في جبس معلق ...
تعطي و تطلق الخيال لأفكار جديدة
قطعها 3 مستطيلات مستقيمة
و 3 بروز خفيف بتدرج كأطارات حول مستطيل الكوريدور



​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 يونيو 2014)

2 صورة و ملاحظات








قبل وبعد التعديل

الكلام ده قبل التعديل الأول
حنعمل محاولات لتطوير التصميم ده...ونقارن بين قبل وبعد...
وهكذا حتي نوصل لمستوي تصميم أفضل
ملاحظات علي التصميم:
* شغل السقف والجبس أنت مميز فيه...ويعتبر أحسن عنصر في التصميم....ياريت نحاول نقلل قليلا في سمك الجبس...
الأثاث كان يفضل يكون مودرن...حاجة ميتل زي الطاولة..ومريات خلفيه...وتضع بعض الكتب و 2 أباجورة فضي ...و ممكن كتب ..تحف صغيرة
*الباب خليه أبيض بدل الخشب
*الأرضية تكون رخام أبيض..بتجازيع رفيعة رصاصي
* نجرب رسمه السجادة الأسود ...تكون اخضر كغامق الستائر أو أغمق
*فرش السرير....الأزرقيات...تتغير بدرجتي الستائر..
*نستخدم مخدات كثيرة 4 و4 بدل من 1و1 
علي أن تدرج في الاحجام و تكون منفوشة....وبدرجات أبيض الاول ثم بعضها بدرجة الستائر الغامق فقط و الفاتح فقط بقماش ستان...ووحدة كنقوشات فرش السرير بدرجتي لون...
فوتيهات الكراسي...خليها مش أخضر..خليها بدرجات الأبيض و درجتي الستائر...
لوحات خلف السرير...فريمها فضي...ومساحتها تكبر الضعف...وقرب من بعضها...برسومات فروع شجر أخضريات... و أناء زرع في الأرض يكون بيه زرع مشابهه قدر الامكان لرسومات اللوحة
ياريت تضع علي التربيزة فازة زجاج بلون أخضر زجاج..بيها نبات...
ونشوف النتيجة ازاي ...ونقارن ...حنستفيد بالمقارنة....ونوصل لحل احسن بأذن الله



التصميم الاول 








 التعديل الاول 



​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 يونيو 2014)

مشروع و تعليق








مميز..بس كان عايز تشجير أكثر حول البلانات...والواجهات...
حل البلان مميز بفراغ باثيو أو ساحة المنتصف....
الواجهات كانت تفضل مودرن بأفكار حديثة...






​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 يونيو 2014)

فيديو رائع ... ياريت الواحد يبقي كده مع نفسه....وحكمنا يبقوا كده​​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 يونيو 2014)

صورة و تعليق








هو فقط لف بالمتكرر 90 درجة....بزوايا متقسمة علي الأدوار...
 لينضم مبناه لقائمة Twist buildings...المباني التويست ... 
فيصبح مبني بأبداع مصمم...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 يونيو 2014)

المتعة المفقودة...






مساعدة الأخريين...متعة قد يظن البعض أنها متعبة....ولكنها في بعض أو كثير من الاحيان بتكون متعة....بل أمتع المتع...وسعادة داخلية تملء الكيان...
ربما في الأول قد تبدو صعبة...ولكن بعد قرار البداية تفتح أبواب الأمل و الحرية والأنطلاق...وهواء منعش فريش يملء الشخص..
كل واحد فينا لديه الكثير من العلم ليعطي...حتي لو هو ظن غير ذلك...حتي لو كان الأخير في دفعته...فتمتع بالعطاء...بأبتسامة...بشكر...بتعليق...بمشاركة...بتشجيع...بنقد بناء...بضحكة جميلة...بأمل...بملف أو مكتبة مميزة تمتلكها...بنسخة برنامج نظيفة تفيد الأخرين...بشرح لمشروعك قد يفيد ناس كتيير ودفعات كتيير بعدك...سواء بنشره هنا بالكتابة ...أو فيديو قصير...أو أي قدرات مميزة لديك...أو أنجليزيتك التي تقدر أن تترجم لنا كنوز النت...
فلا تبخل علي و علي نفسك وعلي الاخريين...فربما نكون بنشارك في بناء حضارة معمارية عربية تقترب منا ....خطوة خطوة ...دون أن ندري بها





السعادة ليست نتيجة لما أخذت ... وأنما السعادة نتيجة بما اعطيت
بن كارسون


​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2014)

صورة و تعليق








أستيل الإضاءات شبه الطاولات...كلون و دورنات بها....حتي الفوتيهات دائرية...وكمل المدخل دائري بلون بني لينسج علاقات التصميم... 
والتنوع في أنواع وأشكال وألوان الخشب...أرضية باركية..وخشب رأسي وأفقي بالحوائط وكنار أغمق... حتي خشب بالسقف
مدرسة للديكور


مكنتش فاكر البمبي أو الفوشيا حلو كده مع البني...





​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يونيو 2014)

صورة و تعليق​






أخضريات المطبخ الألوان الفقعة المودرن...لا تتناسب مع ألوان أخضر المعيشة الهادئة الكلاسيك







​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يونيو 2014)

صورة و تعليق







مميز يامحمد...بس النجفة عايزة تبقي أكبر..وياريت بتفاصيل أكثر..تصميم هادئ وناعم...


ياريت بس تعمل محاولة لتغيير فريم المستطيلات للزجاج وللوحة...
الي شغل جبس بانوهات بتشكيل مثل ما عملت بالسقف....او بتشكيل جبس أخر...
وتشوف النتيجة ياريت تحاول معاه بتغيير تفاصيل الكورنيشة الي لون ذهبي هادئ
كلون فرش الصالون وتغيير لون خلفية اللوحة الرصاصي الي نفس درجة لون الصالون بدرجته 
والأبيض الي درجة اخري ذهبي أغمق... 
متحمس أن أشوف التعديلات دي...وهل حيكون له تأثير مع تصميمك المميز....


​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 يونيو 2014)

تصميم ديكور غرفة نوم ...الحل الأول و التعديل الثاني
وملاحظات







محتطش أناء الزرع بين الكورسيين...حتفر قكتيير...خصوصا لو أخذت نفس نبات الفازة...وكبرته 3 أو 4 مرات...في الاناء

الأرضية حلوة ياريت تبان خطوط خفيفة لترابيع رخام كبيرة...اللي هي التقسيمات المربعة بس تكون خطوط خفيفة علي الأخر..

التصميم مودرن...خصوصا شكل السقف الجبس والطاولة بشكلها المائل الفضي...نحاول نلغي الخشب...للسرير...وتصميم السرير ده ينفع يكون ميتل فضي...وتضع مراية عبارة عن مستطيل في الخلفية أقل من الخلفية 5 سم....بنحاول أن السرير يمشي أستايله مع التربيزة...لو طلع مش كويس ممكن نرجع للخشب...

لسه زجاج الفازة مش شفاف...الشفاف حيفرق كتيير في التصميم...خصوصا لما تشوف خطوط قماش الفوتيه من خلاله ....والزرع حلو بس لو أخترت النوع ده....عايز يكتر حوالي 5 أو 6 وتدرج أحجمهم ...خللي الأثنين دول و كبر الباقي شوية...

جميل أباليك الإضاءات الفضي...ياريت تخليها فوق الأباجورتين بالضبط..وتضبط الصور في النصف

التعديل الثاني



 



​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 يونيو 2014)

صورة و تعليق







جميلة...تصميم بجزءه الفلات...يلاقيه أجزاء منحنية ثلاثة متدرجة ..تقل للخارج... أجزاء من كرة ....وبينها زجاج...أستغلت بجمال في الإضاءة...أي الأجزاء المنحنية تشكيل و كاسرات شمس في نفس الوقت و تضاد الفلات بجمال



​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 يونيو 2014)

ذكريات امتحان التصميم المعماري ..




للأسف هتكون ذكرياتي مختلفة عن الفكرة السائدة عن امتحات التصميم .. فأنا بصراحة كنت بحب امتحات التصميم المعماري جداً ) .. وكان بالنسبة لي .. مسابقة تصميم ليوم واحد .. كل واحد وامكانياته .. يعني .. مفيش حد هيجيب صحابه . يشتغلوا معاه .. ولا واحد .. يتفق مع مكتب يساعدوه في المشروع ... او حتى يعملوا المنظور .. ولا واحده تستغل خطيبها .. يساعدها ويعملها كل حاجه .. فكان الامتحان بالنسبه ليا اكتر تقييم عادل للمستوى الحقيقي لينا في التصميم ..


وطبعا ً الفترة اللي كانت قبل امتحان التصميم كنت بعمل فيها حاجات مهمة جداً .. باكل وانام ) وقبل الامتحان على طول اركز بقى .. واشرب كمية كافية من الكافيين .. بصراحة لا كنت احب اتفرج على تصميمات ولا على اي حاجة .. وكنت باعتبرها فرصة ان الواحد يتعرف على نفسه بجد (وعلى صحابه كمان ) .. فقط .. ارتب ادواتي واجربها كويس .. الالوان بقى والاقلام والاساتيك الناعمة والخشنة .. وكل حاجة ..
في وقت الامتحان بقى .. الاستراتيجية مختلفة ..


أول حاجة .. كنتب بقسم وقت الامتحان لثلاث أجزاء بالتساوي .. جزء للفكرة التصميمة .. و الثاني لتطوير الفكرة في صورة مساقط وبلانات وقطاعات والجزء الثالث لاخراج الفكرة والمنظور .. يعني لو أول جزء قرب ينتهي ولسه معنديش فكرة راضي عنها بنسبة 100 % .. فانا هوقف تفكير وهختار أفضل الافكار اللي جاتلي حتى لو كانت فكرة وظيفية خالصة وابدأ أطورها .. وهكذا ..


أول 3 ساعات .. لا كنت بحب اشوف الناس عاملين ايه ولا واصلين لحد فين .. ولا بحب حد يشوف انا بعمل ايه .. ( كنت بكون منفصل عن العالم )
في الامتحان مفيش رفاهية تجريب أساليب الاخراج والالوان .. ولا حتى اشتري الوان من أنواع جديده .. الاخراج يكون بالطريقة اللي انا عارف اني كويس فيها .. وبالالوان اللي انا جربتها كذا مرة وكانت ناجحة لحد ما ..


كنت باشتغل في أكتر من مسقط في نفس الوقت و حتى مستوى تقفيل الشغل لجميع المساقط بيكون في نفس المرحلة .. بمعنى اني مينفعشي ابدأ في تحبير وتلوين المسقط الافقي وانا لسه معنديش سكشن ولا واجهة ..علشان كده تقسيم المراحل مهم جدا ً ..
كنت قبل ما ابدأ في الرسم على اللوحة .. اقوم بتقسيمها طبقاً للمقاسات اللي حسبتها على الشفافات .. واحدد على الورقة مكان كل مسقط والعلاقه بينهم .. ومش لازم يكون كل الشغل على الشفافة .. ممكن الاساسيات بس وأكمل على اللوحة مباشرة لتوفير الوقت .. وكنت باحاول ان الواجهات تكون مسقطة من المساقط الافقية علشان تسهلي التخيل و العلاقات ..


كنت ..دايماً تكون بدايتي بالموقع العام .. ومعاه سكشن أو واجهة .. بس الموقع العام كان أساس في بداية التفكير ..
يا سلام بقى لو في كرسي زيادة في اللجنة احط عليه أدواتي .. بتبقي حاجة كويسة جداً .. ولو مفيش .. الارض بتشيل كتيير برضه ..
كنت باخد بريك .. اصلي واغسل وشي .. واشرب حاجة ..


المسطرة ال التي و المثلث الكبير 30 - 60 .. بيظهروا في الكلية في يوم الامتحان .. فقط بسهلوا في الاسقاط و تقسيم اللوحة والخطوط الرئيسية .. لكن كنت بعد كده باعتمد على الفري هاند بصراحة ..
( فاضل نص ساعة ) .. جملة بتفوق عليها .. وكأن في حد ضربك على دماغك .. أه .. يبقى لازم نقفل .. طيب ايه اللي فاضل .. يا نهار ابيض .. فاضل المنظور و الاخراج .. يبقى لازم يخلصوا في نص ساعة .. وهنا تظهر اهمية اليوكن الرمادي الشفاف في رمي الظل السريع طبعاً بالسنس بس على فكرة بيكون صح بنسبة 85% مش زي ناس مش عارفه أيدها اليمين من الشمال والالوان الباستيل .. نرمي بيها شويت سما .. وجرين في الموقع العام .. والمنظور بيترسم في 10 دقايق ابيض واسود وبيكون اقرب شوية للايزومتري ..


(كل واحد يفك اللوحة ) .. هنا يبدأ الجاليري .. وهنبدأ نتفرج على نتيجة المسابقة .. حسام .. وريني ... ) زكريا .. ورينا اللوحة اللي انت مخبيها دي .. اه ده ؟ .. امير لون واتر كلر .. وعز عمل شغل جامد .. كويس ممدوح مش هينافسنا المرة دي ..
طبعاً مكنشي في كاميرات في الموبايلات .. بس لا ازال احتفظ بشفافات الاربع امتحانات تصميم معماري حتى الآن )
أكييييد .. بيكون في خروجة جامدة بعد امتحان التصميم .. )
ذكريات فعلاً كانت جميلة .. واجمل مافيها اننا كنا بنستمتع بيها .. 
بالتوفيق يا جماعة .. وعودة للاحباط )

By Dr. Ayman Assem​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 يونيو 2014)

صورة و تعليق







أختار أرضية باركية غامقة تضاد بجمال الأرضية البيضاء...قد تكون رخام أو ممكن موكيت...حسن اختيار لون العمود النحاسي مشابه للكمرة المنحنية...ومحسورين بين لونين فاتحين سواء للأرضية البيضاء أو السقف الرصاصي المعتق...


تمييز بأبتكار العمودين بشكل جديد...بفريم قد يكون معدني...وأضاءه داخل اعلي العمود...أستخدم تدريجات تشبه درجات السلم الدائري لربط التصميم...تمييز بأستخدام مواد طبيعية كحجر الحوائط...وتجليد خشب الحوائط و الأرضية الباركية...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 يونيو 2014)

صورة و تعليق







جمال الأرشات... لفراغ المدخل
عمل سجادة رخام في الأرضية دائرية ...
وسقف معلق دائري وحتي نجفة السقف دائرية وكانهم وحدة واحدة...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 يونيو 2014)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 يونيو 2014)

6 صور


من صفحة معمارية
Architecture for human
Abdelaziz Nagaty



#zaha_hadid

مسرح صيني من قوائم البط واجنحة الفَرَاش 

لا أحد يمكنه إنكار غنى ثقافة وحضارة الصين, وحين يأتي الأمر إلى بناء مسرح على شبه جزيرة اصطناعية في الصين, تكون مصادر الإلهام أكثر من أن تحصى.

لكن المشروع الفائز في المسابقة العالمية التي أقيمت في الصين لبناء مسرح ووكسي غراند Wuxi Grand) ) في غرب شنغهاي الصينية لديه رأي آخر.

حيث يقول المصممون أن الطبيعة الفلّندية والثلج والبحيرات كانت مصدر إلهامهم, الأمر الذي يثير الاستغراب؛ فمع مصدر إلهام كحضارة وثقافة الصين أن يكون الإلهام من غيرها.

وقد قام فريق المعمارين الفائز في الـ2008 PES-Architects)) بتصميم المسرح حول فكرة تعتمد على موقعه المميز على شبه الجزيرة الاصطناعية في الساحل الشمالي من بحيرة تايهو بجوار الجسر الكبير, مما يذكّر مباشرةً بموقع أوبرا سيدني في أستراليا.

ولكن يؤخذ على الفريق المصمم, مع الشبه الواضح بين موقع المشروع ووقع أوبرا سيدني, أن يأتي المشروع على ذات النسق وبطابع مشابه جداً, مما يمكن يأتي كترسيخ للصورة النمطية المأخوذة عن الصينيين بأنهم يقلّدون كل شيء, ويقومون بصناعة نسخ عن الأشياء الناجحة والرائجة في العالم.

ومع موقع مميزٍ كهذا لابد للتصميم أن يخلق مبنى معلماً وليس مجرد أي مبنى.

لذلك تم تصميم المسرح بارتفاع 50 متر كمنحوتة كبيرة تسقفها ثمانية أجنحة معدنية من الفولاذ والمغطاة من الأسفل بألواح من الألمنيوم المثقب, كما أنها تحتوي داخلها آلاف أجهزة الإنارة من مادة الـLED, وهكذا سينفذ الضوء وسيكون من الممكن التحكم بلون الأجنحة المعدنية بحسب شخصية الأداء المزمع إقامته في الداخل.

ويتميز المبنى بـ "غابة" من أعمدة الإنارة طول كل منها 9 أمتار, تبدأ من المدخل الرئيسي وتدعم سقف البهو المركزي, وتستمر نحو الخارج عبر المدخل من جانب البحيرة باتجاه البحيرة نفسها.

ولكن في محاولة من المصممين لإضافة "لمسة الصينية" إلى جوار الطابع الحديث؛ فالبامبو كمادة معروفٌ استخدامها في البناء, وهذا ما لم يغفله المصممون حيث استخدموه بشكل واسع, خصوصاً أن طريقة انتاج و استخدام البامبو مؤخراً قد سمحت للمصممين بتغطية مسرح الأوبرا الرئيسي بأكثر من 15 ألف قطعة بامبو.

لكنهم مع ذلك لم ينسوا "الشخصية الفلندية", حيث استخدموا مادةٍ شائعة في بلادهم وهي الطوب الزجاجي.

الذي اسُتخدم منه أكثر من 20 ألف قطعة على القوس المنحني من جدار ذات القاعة من الجهة المطلة على البحيرة.

فهل هذا المشروع الذي احتار المتحدثون عنه في تشبيهه؛ فمنهم من شبهه بمجموعة من أقدام البط, ومنهم من نسب لأجنحته تأثير الفراشة, هل هو النسخة الصينية لأوبرا سيدني؟ هل فعلاً لا يوجد من المليار ونصف صيني من يمكنه أن يصمم مشروعاً معلماً لبلده. على الأقل ما كان ليستلهم من فلندا وأستراليا!
























رأي من Sarah Ma'ad : مشفت شبه بينهم ... بس الغريب كان الالهام مو من صين !! مع اسف






التعليق: حلو ربط العلاقة بين المبنيين ده ...التداخلات بأحجام مختلفة..بتغطية عالية عن المبني الفلات...في كلاهما
​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 يونيو 2014)

28 صورة






البوبات...فرغات قلب المبني
فن يبتكره المعماري....فيعشقة ويستأنس به من يري المبني
هل هو الرغبة بالأحتواء...بوابة علي السماء... تحتوي الفرد منا
أم هي رغبة لرؤية السماء ...من خلال شباك كبير او فتحة كبيرة ...
وكأنها رؤية جديدة للعالم
.
.
.
مع 17 مبني...ل 28 صورة​
​

































 











































































​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 يونيو 2014)

صورة و تعليق










بحب اللون ده ..وأستخدمته بتمييز في الدهان و بانوهات الزخارف و لون قماش الأثاث الكنبة...
وظهر الكنبة الاخري و النقشات بها...وحتي ببعض نقوشات السجادة... 
زاوية اللقطة غير موفقة ..الأفضل تكون لأسفل...
او الاثات ال scale بتاعة مش مضبوط....الكنب صغيرة و البوفية....
البوفية يفضل يكون خشب بقشرة أبيض...كخشب الكنبة...وحيلائم التصميم أكثر
الأباجورتين عايزة تكون اطول مرتين للجزء الذهبي و النجفة حجمها يكبر مرة و نصف....
والستائر تنزل للأرض..عموما تصميم كلاسيك مميز ..




​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 يونيو 2014)

صورة و تعليق





حلو الصخور بين النجيلة و مياة حمام السباحة...
بتنوع أحجامها الكبيرة و الصغيرة...وتنوع ألونها...
لو رفعت من الصورة لأختلف جمال التصميم...



​


----------



## أبو تاشفين (22 يونيو 2014)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بارك الله فيك على هذه التصاميم 
إلا أنني من المناسب أن أسجل ملاحظتين:
الأولى: بالنسبة لتصميم مشروع توسعة الحرم فإنه أقرب إلى الملعب الكبير منه إلى تصميم مسجد ، حيث أن واضع هذا التصميم ركز على الإنسيابة في الحركة و على الشكل الجمالي و نسي أن للمساجد طابعها الخاص المستمد من شريعتنا السمحة و الذي يجعلها تحافظ على جوهرها مهما تغيرت الأزمنة
الثانية: الرجاء حذف صور النساء العاريات و المتكشفات من التصاميم، فهي من جهة تخالف تعاليم ديننا الحنيف، و من جهة ثانية ليس لها أي دور و ظيفي أو جمالي في التصميم


----------



## أنا معماري (23 يونيو 2014)

وحدهم المعماريين يمكنهم رؤية هذا



​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 يونيو 2014)

فانوس رمضان من وجهه نظر كل معماري



​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 يونيو 2014)

صورة و تعليق







فن رائع...مجسمات لأجزاء أحصنة بشكل تجريدي
تخرج من بانوهات مستطيلة بخلفية بني فاتح معتقة
رائعة بمدخل شركة أو جهة لها علاقة بالأحصنة أو ممكن تعبر عن الحركة
كالنقل...أو الشحن
أو حتي اللوجو به شكل حصان...





​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يونيو 2014)

صورة و تعليق






االلون لأبيض ...وجمال تأثير أستخدام Louver الشيش الخشب بلونه البني...بأحجام مختلفة بين مستطيلة طولية و مستطيلة عرضية وشرائح طولية... كما يوجد أمكانية لتحريك ظلف louvers علي مجري...
أصبح أستخدام الخشب في الواجهات سمة في العمارة الحديثة
وكرر أستخدامه أيضا في أرضية الأرضي...
والأشجار و النخيل من حولها كان خشب المبني أقتطع من الطبيعة التي حوله 



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يونيو 2014)

صورة و تعليق







اللون الأبيض...و البني...والرصاصي
صمم المبني بعناصر عرضية وأكدها ببروز الدور الاول...وفراغ غاطس به...والأبواب و الشبابيك بنسب مربعة
والعناصر العرضية..تضاد العناصر الطولية التي أكدها بنفس الطريقة ببروز كتلة عن الاخري...أما عن طريق louvers و برجولة وباب داخل فريم
أو عن طريق فريم L يحوي غاطس الأبيض فغاطس مسطح الزجاج الكبير



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يونيو 2014)

صورة و تعليق







أستخدم past modern ...
بجمال الأبراج...ونوع في أرتفاعاتها...بين البرجين العاليين علي جانبي المبني...وبرجي دور واحد علي جانبي المدخل...
مستخدم القباب في أعلي الأبراج...وأرش إسلامي ومشربيات وشبابيك طولية رفيعة بأرشات...
وأستمر بتكرار أرشات المدخل بعقودها الإسلامية...

تضاد تكرار باقي المبني




​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يونيو 2014)

صورة و تعليق







تصميم مميز...يمكن فقط الكنار الأسود اللي فوق غمق المدخل...
يمكن لو اتعمل بداخله مريات بنفس تشكيل المراية المستطيلة
حيفتح المدخل




​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يونيو 2014)

​.....​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يونيو 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1014896938539997




​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يونيو 2014)

صورة و تعليق





جمال المباني البيضاء علي البحر وفوق الصخور....
وجمال تدرجات خطوط الكونتور و المستويات
وأكد مبالغة اللون الأبيض...بجماله حتي السلالم و الأرضية حول حمام السباحة...وأستخدم أسوار من الحجر وكانها مأخوذة من صخور الموقع...و حالة فريدة لتعايش المعماري قبل التصميم مع الموقع...أو عشق المكان و التصميم
وزاد في المباني البيضاء قبوات لكل مبني سكني...وأبراج..برج لكل مبني أشبه بأبراج الحمام الأبيض....جميل وصافي وناعم ومريح ويساعد علي التأمل وليس مجرد سكن




​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يونيو 2014)

صورة و تعليق




من أسرار الجماليات المعمارية...
المبالغة
في أي عنصر معماري
وهنا فريمات ضخمة واكدها بأزدياد طولها لبعد دروة السطح
...حوائط الفريمات الرئسية جزء من حوائط جدران المبني..
أما باقي المبني فهو فقط تكرارات...لتظهر المفاجأة





​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 يونيو 2014)

2 صورة و تعليق





فن اللوجو ...Logo
4 مباني جمع بينهم المصمم..بأختلاف كتلهم بين أسطوانة و وكتل مستطيلة...جمعت علي curve
فبسطها في اللوجو الي خطوطا مختلفة الألوان...أي لكا مبني لونه و شخصيته و كيانه....ولكن جمع بينهما ...أو تحتهم موجة...وعنوان المشروع 
خطوط تصميم مباني اللوجو...تشجع علي الشراء...وكأنها لفافات تسوق...وبفنط خط مألوف و مشجع 








​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 يونيو 2014)

صورة و تعليق




عايز رايك فى التقسيم بعد التعديل هل كده كويس ولا محتاج تتظبط شوية




الرد: الحل الأول...الطولي مش كويس
والحل الثاني النعيشة مش منورة...والطرقة باب الشقة حرف L مش كويسة

رأيي حاول تحرك المعيشة...ألغي الكوريدور...وخليها ملاصقة للمطبح
والحمام....ثم أعمل منور كبير للمطبخ و المعيشة ..في منتصف الشقة....وحيكون الكوريدور المدخل ملاصق لحيطة الجار اليسري...وضبط البلان و أبعتهولي نكمل....ماشي





​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 يونيو 2014)

كل سنة و انتم طيبين 
رمضان كريم




​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 يونيو 2014)

صورة و تعليق




التصميم و تأثيره علي الداخل ....والخارج
فتحات الأبواب و الشبابيك بكبر مساحتها...وتقسيماتها الي أبواب و شبابيك و شرعات...أو ضلف زجاج ثابتة
والأجمل هنا مدي تإثيرتقسيمات الباكيتات مستطيلة او مربعة....بمساحات متساوية
ومدي تأثرها علي إضاءه المكان...وإنفتاح الداخل مع الخارج
خصوصا لو كانت واجهة بعيدة عن الشمس القوية...أووجود بروز بالواجهة ككاسرات أشعة الشمس...


تمييزالتصميم بأختيار ألوان الأنتريه...البيج يتوافق أيضا مع السجادة المربعات بألوان أيضا بيج....وكنبه وكأنها تنقل تأثير الخارج من خضره..بألوانها الخضراء و رسومات الزرع الملونة...
وكانها وقعت تلك الزرع و الأزهار من أناء الزرع و الأزهار علي الطاولة جنب الكنبة....


وأختار الإضاءات بين نجفة فورفورجيه وغطاءات مخروطات ناقصة بني تنسجم مع خطوط الأنترية البني....وحتي الأباجورة بتصميم مشابهة للنجفة
كل هذا بجوار فخامة خشب الطاولة و التربيزة و البوفيه...بخشبها البني عالي الجودة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 يونيو 2014)

صورة و تعليق





جميلة المستويات الأفقية البيضاء
للسطح و بلكونة الاول وزجاج شفاف الدروة
أقتطعها رأسية...الأعمدة الضخمة...الحجر و الخشب البني
بأحجام مختلف...سواء لدور ..او تخترق لدوريين بجمال



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 يونيو 2014)

صورة و تعليق




جميل تصميم style ل cafe shop
من أعمدة أسطوانية بتعتيق بشكل قديم أثري...والجدار الطوب والأبيض واماممه بانواهات عريضة كمر و أعمدة خشب
وتنوع الأضاءات..الذهبية لأعلي...و الأباليك..
والأرضية الباركية الخشب الداكن...والمقاعد و الطاولات الخشب الغامق و الرخام
والأريكة البني...والجلد
أعطت أحساس دافء للمكان



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 يونيو 2014)

صورة و تعليق






تصمم cafe shop


الكونتر ...أستخدام ألوان بيج ببانوهات باكتات خشب بيج بمستويين...والكونتر خشب بني
وسقف الكونتر تشكيل منحني أيضا بيج بأضاءات إسبوتس...
الطاولات دائرية بيج أيضا..وأعمدة إسطوانية
حتي الإضاءاة تجانست بأسطوانية زجاج..
وألوان الحوائط بيجات تميل للذهبي....وخشب باركية الأرضية هنا فاتح



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يونيو 2014)

صورة و تعليق





صورت هذه الواجهه بمنطقه سموحه. مصممه عل الطراز الحديث 
اعطانى التصميم احساس بانها مائله




التعليق : جميل مفاجأة مسطح الزجاج المنحني بتقسماته لأربع أدوار...
تضاد تكرارية و تقليدية المبني
​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يونيو 2014)

صورة و تعليق










حلول معمارية جيدة...للمدن المزدحمة في مدننا العربية والتي تعاني من قلة الحدائق و مناطق الترفيه...بخلق مسطحات وفرغات...مكونة فيلات بحدائق...
وظلال لمناطقنا الحارة ككاسرات أشعة شمس...وحركة للهواء و رياح أشبه بفكرة ملاقف الهواء
وممكن أن تتم في تصميمات أبراج عالية...ويسهل حاليا زراعة الأسطح بنباتات و الأشجار بعد أستخدام طرق العزل و صرف المياة المناسبة







​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 يوليو 2014)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 يوليو 2014)

رصفة اسمنتية لكن مع نقوش لتظهر كأنها Interlock

جودة العمل واختصار الوقت والمال في فكرة!


وممكن تتعمل بأي نقوشات...حتي نقوشات فن إسلامي..النجمة الإسلامية



​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 يوليو 2014)

صورة و تعليق







كنا من يومين ...عرضنا عمارة بها فن المبالغة كفريم
وهنا أيضا مبالغة بفريم كبير علي الجانبين..وبمادة مخالفة نبيتي بعرميس بيضاء أفقية
تخترق كتلة التصميم الزجاجية و البلكونات
كتلة زجاجية مربعة او مستطيلة...و في الاعلي أدوار أجزاء إليبس بتدرج
والبلكونات تتكرر بالأدوار مماثلة لبروز الإليبس
وتاركة كورنر الكتلة الزجاج تظهر بجمالها



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يوليو 2014)

صدق الله تعالى حين قال : " وإن تصوموا خير لكم " :84:


​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يوليو 2014)

صورة و تعليق




الخطوط الديناميكية المنموجة
لم تعد فقط بالواجهات
ولكنها أنتقلي أيضا للجبس بالأسقف...وهنا بارتتيشن خشب متموج..بتنوع بحركة خفيفة..و حركة متغيرة مكونة أشكال ثلاثية الأبعاد منحنية بجمال



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يوليو 2014)

صورة و تعليق




أستخدام الخشب الداكن عالي الجودة في الأرضية الباركية...وكعروق بالسقف ...وفريم بالحائط بداخلة إضاءة
حتي الطاولة مربعة بلون أفتح
مع الأثاث والحوائط والسقف البيضاء لتفتح ألوان التصميم ...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 يوليو 2014)

4 صور



Crowne Plaza
دبي ...الأمارات


























​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 يوليو 2014)

صورة و تعليق







جميلة و جرئية أن يعمل برجولة خشب...
يؤكد بها كوريدور أو ممر فراغي في أتجاه البحر
وقسم بها الفراغ الرئسي الدبل هايت الي أرتفاع عادي بجوار الدبل هايت....
أستخدم كمر خشب وأعمدة و دواليب....كلهم بلونين خشب داكن و فاتح...وحتي السقف العلوي.....
مع الحوائط والأرضية البيج

جميل تفاعل طاولة الطعام بكراسيها ودرجتي لوني الخشب أيضا لتتفاعل مع لوني خشب وتصميم البرجولة...
وأول برجولة داخلية...أو تداخل الخارج مع الداخل ....والبحر
هل يريد إحساس الساكن بالبحر ....وكأنه منزل ساحلي ترفيهي...؟!

حتي طقم الأنترية مستخدم غالبا بالخارج...وفنان بوضعه طاولة إسطوانية....تغازل إسطوانية الإضاءات البرجولة
تضاد و تخفف جادية الخطوط المستقيمة بالتصميم




​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 يوليو 2014)

صورة و تعليق




ليس مجرد خطوط رسم... كان لديه منظر جميل علي بحؤ أو بحيرة...فأرد ان يضع المغطس مطل عليها من خلال شباك كبير يظهر عمودي و سور البلكونة....وكان عمودي البلكونة فتحة كبيرة للأطلالة بكلاسيكية المكان التي أكدها بستارة بتصميمها و ألواناه تنسجم مع ألوان التصميم....
وشباكين في الجنب صغيرين؟؟؟
و المغطس بداخل سقف قبو...
وعلي الجانبين و بالداخل حوضين برخامة...أستخدمها أيضا لتصميم حول المغطس والشبابيك...وبانوهات و نصف إسطوانة


وخشب تحت رخامة الأحواض أيضا بتأثير قديم معتق كالحوائط البيج....
والمرايات أكدت الكلاسيكية....مع إضاءة نجفة أستيل السقف ...تنسجم مع برواز المرايات...وخطوطها أيضا منحنية
وحتي أكسسوارات الاحواض و المغطس؟؟؟والتحف وكأنها أنتيك ....أنتيكات
وعندما يعيش المصمم التصميم...وليس مجرد خطوط



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يوليو 2014)

صورة و تعليق




الأبيض للحوائط و السقف... والخشب البني الداكن للأرضيات و السلالم...
وأصبح الزجاج كدروة وهاندريل لوحدة فقط من سمات العمارة الحديثة...
وما اعجبني في التصميم عمل أنارة من السقف بكمر خرسانة بيضاء وفتحات زجاج...علي منطقة الدبل هايت بجمال مودرن...والكمر يعمل أيضا ككسرات شمس

أستخدم ميتل silver طولي بالإضاءات بسقف الكوريدور....وتتماشي مع silver مفصلات التي تربط زجاج الدروة
حتي أجاد في أختيار زرع شبه النخلة يصل للدور الأول ويتفاعل مع باقي أناءات الزرع في الداخل و حتي الخارج...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يوليو 2014)

صورة و تعليق




ممكن أن يكون تصميم المبني بحجم تحفة ...
وهنا السلم الداخلي بحجم تحفة داخلية
سلم دائري سوستة





​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يوليو 2014)

صورة و تعليق




جميلة أبتكار الإضاءات الثلاثة...بغطاء قماشها المكسر...وكأنها أباجورات كبيرة بالسقف....
وأباليك الحائط تتفاعل معها بشكل مقارب...
وأستخدام بانوهات مربعة و مستطيلة بالأبواب
وكرر المربع أيضا برخام الأرضية بجمال مربعاته و الكنار...ولونه البني بدرجات المميز..والبيج
ومقاعد و بوفيه خشب بني داكن لتغميق والظهور وسط الأبيض...ويتفاعل مع لون الأرضية




​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يوليو 2014)

صورة و تعليق







كم جميل هذا التعبير...والربط
بين برج الدفاية الحجري...ثم ممر وسط الحشائش...برضه من الأحجار المنفصلة والحشائش بينها....لتنتهي بجلسة حجرية والصخور والكراسي الخشب حول منتصف الموقد



​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 يوليو 2014)

صورة و تعليق








أصبحت أحد الأتجاهات المعمارية....المبني البوكس ...والبلكونات البيضاء تبرز للخارج و تنتهي بنقطة بالمبني...
وتشكل نهايات جوانب البلكونات موجات وتشكيلات بقلب واجهة البرج



​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 يوليو 2014)

صورة و تعليق





جميل أخذ رموز من أرض التصميم...و أعتقد التصميم من دولة خليجية...الامارات أو قطر
وأخذ شكل الهلال كرمز لتشكيل برج التصميم وأختار نوعين من الزجاج....ذهبي لامع...وكأنه هلال المسجد الذهبي...ويخرج من الهلال كتل زجاج أزرق...وفي القلب فتحة علي السماء كأنها بوابة ضخمة...لتزيد من أبهار و جمال المبني...
وأرد أن يستكمل فكرته...فكرر فكرة المأذنة هذة المرة...في البرج الأعلي وهو علي شكل مقطع إليبس...وأنهائه بنهاية مائلة إليبس...وكرر فكرة الذهبي والأزرق للزجاج....
جميل و خارجة من أرض التصميم



​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 يوليو 2014)

صورة و تعليق







أبتكار داخلي بشكل بيضاوي...
مصمت من جانب...ورفوف بفرغات في الجانب الأخر
جميل تكسية الدوران المنحني بالخشب مثل الوزرة السفل...
وكذلك الأرفف
الخطوط المنحنية curves ....متستمرة معه في النجف...في تشكيلات بانوهات الحائط قد تكون رسومات او حديد فورفورجية
حتي أنحناءات الكنبة...وأنحناءات تصميم الألاضية الخشب الفاتح
التصميم أعطي ديناميكية حركة بالديكور الداخلي...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 يوليو 2014)

صورة و تعليق




جميل هذا التعبير المعماري...بتشكيلات الواجهة
وتقسيمها الي خطوط مستقيمة عراميس ...
تنتج أشكال رباعية مصمته غاطسة...أو فتحات شبابيك
وخرسانات بارزة بعروض وميول مختلفة كأعمدة
وأتجاه معماري ممكن الواحد يكرره في أي مشروع بأسلوبه


جميل الكتلة المستطيلة أمام المبني تحمل حروف النشاط التجاري بأحرف زرقاء كبيرة .... 



​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 يوليو 2014)

صورة و تعليق






حوائط بيضاء ...وأثاث كنبة وبانوهات خشب تحتج الشباك بيضاء
أختار سجادة جميلة بألوانها المتعددة
التي جمعت أيضا ألوان التصميم من
كرسي ..وكرسي صغير بلون احمر
والدفاية الرخام الرصاصي
وألوان المزركشة لمخدات الكنبية
ولم ينسي لوحة كبيرة بألوان متعددة أيضا...داخل فريم أبيض كبير
والنجفة الميتل مثل تصميم السجادة في أشعاعيتها ال random


وتصميم بهدوء و رقي وجمال



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 يوليو 2014)

صورة و تعليق









أي مادة تري من وراءها مادة أخري...فهي مبهرة
فما بالك بأستخدام أشكال أورجانك و الاحمر و الفضي...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 يوليو 2014)

صورة و تعليق










جمال تضاد الفلات مع المتدرج المنحني




​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 يوليو 2014)

صورة و تعليق















تجريد شكل السمكة في reality أفضل من شكلها
في الاول



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 يوليو 2014)

صورة و تعليق










مبني بوكس زجاج...
وتحويل الكمر من حوله كأنها قصاصات ورق
تقترب وتبتعد وتنكسر




​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 يوليو 2014)

صور و تعليق
وتطوير للعمل من المصممة


​


محتاجة عناصر....تخفف شغل الخشب.....مثل مريات...ولو مستطيلات البني تكون مريات برسومات عليها...

السقف مودرن ....والفرش كلاسيك...والستائر و الحوائط بسيطة الشكل...بالنسبة للفرش ...تناقدات ...
برغم جمال حسن أختيار درجات الألوان
يفتقد التصميم لأناء زرع














كده أحسن...











راقي و متجانس...فعلا المحاولات تأتي بالأحسن



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 يوليو 2014)

صورة و تعليق









نعم .....الأرتدادت أيضا لها جمال



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 يوليو 2014)

صورة و تعليق








أيوة... الكانتليفرز المتكررة لها جمال
وتدرج معها بدرجات ألوان PINKأو السيمون الغامق ....الي الفاتح
مع دلع الأنحناءات الأورجانك



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 يوليو 2014)

صورة و تعليق









عجبتني فكرة تصميم حمام السباحة وشلال منه الي بوكس لأبيض لجزء معلق
علي الحائط الحجري
أمام شاطئ البحر



​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 يوليو 2014)

صورة و تعليق







جمال curves الأليبس 
كسقف ...وبلكونات
مع تضاد فلات بوكس المبني المتدرج في البلان
والحائط بين البلكونتيين...
مميز



​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 يوليو 2014)

صورة و تعليق











الخطوط الأورجانك في اللاندسكيب كممرات وحشائش
جميلة و مسلية



​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 يوليو 2014)

صورة و تعليق








جمال الأبيض...كديكور داخلي لمنور السلم و الادوار
والأجمل وضع مراية علي الحائط كبانوهات و فريمات بكتات خشب حولها وفوقها
وعلي الحوائط...زادت من شياكة وراحة السلم
والحديد الفورفورجيه الأسود تضاد بجمال مع الأبيض
حتي النجف فزرفزرجية و زجاج....كصهاريج
ولم يبقي ألا وضع لوحات صغير...حول فراغ غاطس بالحائط...ووضع تمثال صغير به
والسلالم أيضا رخام أبيض
بجمال و شياكة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 يوليو 2014)

2 صورة و تعليق







فوق بوكس البلتفورم...المستطيل 
البرج بتشكيل الأليبس ...ببلكوناته وأرتدادات الادوار الأربعة العلوية....والعناصر الرأسية الحجر
التي تتماشي مع حجر الكتلة بالأدوار الأرضية....
والكتلة الأليبس الحجر مصمتة كعمود فقري وتشكيل للبرج
وزاده جمال
المدخل النصف إليبس...بالمبني الإليبس







​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 يوليو 2014)

صورة و تعليق







السقف ما هو لوحة فنية.... بحجم سقف
سقف معلق ....مستويين...ووضع كمرتين + وفي المنتصف أسطوانة
وتشكيلات من الخرسانة و الجبس
ووضع كمرات ثانوية كتشكيل حرف x

ولم يبقي ألا نجفة فاخرة تنزل من الأسطوانة....وأربع فتحات أرشات عالية قد تكون دبل هايت...
بستائر وأثاث فاخم....بين البيج والأبيض
والأرضية الرخام البيج



​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 يوليو 2014)

صورة و تعليق







جمال الأبيض والأسود...
وجمال بلاطات الأبيض و مسحطات الأيود
و جمال المبالغة في البروز الكانتليفر
وجمال شفافية الزجاج في التعبير كدروة بلكونة...والزجاج كورنر و بكامل الجدار....
وجمال اللعب بالكتل المتعامدة...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 يوليو 2014)

صورة و تعليق








تعبير جديد انه يصمم فريمات متكررة ... 
كممر للمدخل بقلب الكتلة بشكل حرف U...
ومادة الحوائط جديدة... بالفرغات المستطيلة الأفقية التي بها...
تعطي خشونة للحائط ...تضاد الأبيض الاملس بجمال



​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 يوليو 2014)

:7:

تصاميم التخرج على قبعات كل خريج...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 يوليو 2014)

تمتع بعمل موقع خاص شخصي أو للعمل أو لل CV ...مجانا و مجرب 
منذ 3 سنوات
 
Create Your Own Website

http://www.wix.com/htmlsites/-click-here

It's Free!



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2014)

صورة و تعليق






تعبير معماري جديد...الحائط الأبيض بفتحاته الغاطسة...و منحنيات أركانها...
ثم الحائط يعلو العمود المائل ليغطي كتلة حجر بني غامق خلفة...ويرتفع ليكون بوابة المدخل المفتوحة للسماء...
ويشكل عمود مائل و زاوية بالحائط ليظهر بجمال كورنر البوكس الزجاج



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2014)

صورة و تعليق






جميل الأبتكار....فهو جديد و متفائل
الأبيض...وأستخدم عروق خشب كدرجات
والخشب يستمر معه للأبواب وفريمات الشبابيك و بالسقف
خشب طبيعي ...وحوض زرع كبير وشجيرات و صخور
وأستخدام العناصر الطبيعية في التصميم يعطيي راحة و تلقائية داخل السكن



​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 يوليو 2014)

صورة و تعليق








جمال المبالغة...وتشكيل خرسانة بيضاء فريم نصف نجمة أسلامي....علي مستويين للمدخل...
وتعاشقها مع الزجاج
وكذلك في السقف
وتأكيد المبالغة بتفاصيل صغيرة في أركان البوكس الزجاج وربطها بالواجهه الزجاج بخطوط أفقية




​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 يوليو 2014)

صورة و تعليق







أستخدم في تصميم المطعم restaurant
عناصر طولية بالواجهة..حوائط مصمته بينها فتحات الزجاج
وأكد العناصر المصمته الطولية
بأضاءات بوكس سوداء متألقة لأعلي و لأسفل



​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 يوليو 2014)

8 صور

The University of Queensland
جامعة...أستراليا

تصميم HASSELL
التكلفة $32 مليون دولار








واجهة المبني....كتلة تعلو الفراغ
ومصمت به فتحات شبابيك
وباقي الواجهة بوكس زجاج واجزاء مصمت
أمامها كاسرات أشعة شمس
بفريمات بانوهات منحنية ميتل















جمال تنوع العناصر الخشبية في التصميم بين مقاعد ....
وعمود أسطواني طويل دبل هايت...و شرائح Louvers السقف والدرج
وأندماجها و تفاعلها مع الزجاج و الميتل بالتصميم














خشب السلالم يتفاعل مع شرائح louver السقف
ويعطي دفء و ألفة للمكان
وأستخدم سقف فريمات حديد وزجاج للأنارة الداخلية الطبيعية













عناصر خشبية للمقعد ..والحائط والعمود...و شرائح Louvers السقف 
والدرج
تعطي دفء و إلفة للمكان
وأستخدام عناصر بيضاء ...للتنوع و أظهار للخشب
والأرضية هنا موكيت رصاصي














الأرضية باركية خشب شرائح طولية 
بدرجات ألوان مختلفة....ومقاعد بيضاء صممت بطريقة مودرن
تلفت النظر
وفرغات كبيرة ...أوجد بها الأعمدة الأسطوانية














الاعمدة الأسطوانية ميزت التصميم...علي شكل خشبي من الأسفل وباقي العمود حديد
يلتقي مع السقف
بأربعة قضبان من الحديد
تحمل فريمات السقف بألواحها الزجاج















واجهة زجاج ومصمت...ووضع أمامها كاسرات شمس عبارة عن عمود
يحمل بانوهات ميتل معدنية بفريمات منحنية
بها نقوشات















الفيريمات البانوهات المعدنية بنقوشاتها
وأشكالها المنحنية و الفلات
أمام واجهة المبني
لتعمل كتشكيل و كسرات أشعة الشمس



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يوليو 2014)

4 صور

Newcastle University
جامعة...أستراليا

تصميم HASSELL









الأدوار الاولي والأرضي زجاج وأعمدة
وتمميز التصميم بالحائط قد يكون من الطوب المصمت
وتمميز بفتحاته الكبيرة المربعة صف واحد
ثم فتحات مربعة أصغر صفين
ثم فتحات أصغر 4 صفوف
ليستمر المصمت كدروة السطح المرتفعة بتألقها 
بعد المربعات المختلفة


















































​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يوليو 2014)

مبادئ التنفيذ
لاي مهندس لسه نازل موقع 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?
v=ecniUtLitjo&index=2&list=PLUmD5wQ2FYzkNU54xwNyRA p0_RASlOPye



​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 يوليو 2014)

صمم موقعك الشخصي...العمل...للCV
ضع فيها حتي لو مشاريعك... أوتصميماتك...أعمالك...أو حتي صور المواقع التي أشرفت عليها...ونمي موقعك الألكتروني
مجانا
فيديوهات...شات...أسئلة ورد في ساعات قليلة...نشر علي النت لحظة بلحظة فورا
مجانا

Create Your Own Website

Create Your Free Website | Wix.com

It's Free!

موقع مجرب منذ 3 سنوات




​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 يوليو 2014)

ما أسبب بطء أو عدم تحقيق الأحلام ....أو الأهداف
الكثيير منا....يتهم الأخريين السبب....أو يقول ده قلة حظ....أو أنا أتخلقت كده
أو يعلق علي أي سبب....أو يتعلق بمثل أو عبارة عن قله الحظ
برغم أن في نفس تلك الظروف ....تجد من يسعي ويحقق أحلامه وطموحاته....ويمضي في الحياة
طيب الحل أيه؟...
الحل يأتي مع القدر...أزاي؟
كل ما يحدث لك خلال اليوم او الأيام السابقة أو أي فترة ماضية...ما هو إلا قدر
يتكون بفكرة من العقل الواعي...وبتخيل من العقل الباطن (العقل الباطن هو مخزن أفكار العقل الواعي في حياتك السابقة)
يعني أذا أردت ان تذهب لشراء أشياء من مكتبة الهندسة جنب كليتك...ماهو إلا فكرة من العقل الواعي....ثم يصحبها تخيل للمكان و الأدوات المطلوب شراءها و دفع الفلوس للكاشير ....يعني تخيل حدوثها 
أي أن القدر بيحصل....عندما يتم الموافقة بين العقل الواعي و الباطن.... أي بين الفكرة و تخيلها والموافقة عليها داخليا...وأي حدث في حياة الواحد منا....كان بسبب هذة الموافقة الداخلية بينهما...
يعني دخولك كلية الهندسة مثلا...وقسم عمارة....أو أي حدث ماضي كان بسبب هذة الموافقة
وسبب عدم تحقيق الاحلام او الأهداف....معلومات خطء سابقة وضعت وتم الموفقة عليها....من خلال رائ قراته أو نصيحة...أو كلام الناس....أو...أو
يعني واحد يسمع كلمة ....لا يتم التعيين بشركة أو مكتب كذا ألا بوسطة...فيتم الموافقة عليها داخليا ....وقد يكون بدون أن ندركها بشكل كافي
فتوضع و يتم التصديق عليها كفكرة أو كبرنامج بالعقل الباطن ويتم تنفيذها
أو يقراء البلد مفهاش شغل...فيتم الموافقة و التصديق و التخزين ...بل و التنفيذ بالعقل الباطن
ولكن يمكن تغيير تلك المعلومات الخاطئة...
أنتظرونا غدا أو بعد غد لأستكمال الباقي
_





_​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 يوليو 2014)

فرص للتمييز ....

البوست مش للمهندسين الأنشائيين بس
يا بشمهندس ياللى لسة فى الكلية
يا بشمهندس ياللى لسة متخرج
يا بشمهندس يا أبو خبرة 5 سنين


سمى الله كدة و إقرأ كويس علشان هتفضل تتعلم طول عمرك و لو إنت اللى مطلبتش العلم محدش هيديك العلم بمعلقة علم نفسك بنفسك و Online و من غير ماتدفع ولا مليم فيه كنز إنت مش واخد بالك منه يلا نفتحه :



1- لو عاوز تتعلم ديزاين إنشائى مش هتلاقى أحسن من دورة المهندس عمر عبد العزيز هيعيش معاك فى 17 فيديو من أول تصميم القواعد حتى حصر الكميات إتفضل اللينك أهو
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9aU...5LvCaeI1Xe9iiR


2- طب لو إنت لسة أصلا مش عارف أوتوكاد و عاوز تبقى محترف مفيش أحسن من المهندس محمد فتحى و أدى اللينك أهو
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6vpp1Esc9U&list=PLrfA1yrcCE3_uuqmal-6s1Kpjb2l1K78K


3- نيجى بقى على دراعك اليمين اللى متعرفش تعيش من غيره "الساب" 25 فيديو للمهندس محمود زغلل
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfR3...cZ_v93gf7tNwkp


4- إنت بقى واد محترف فى الديزاين و عاوز تحلل القواعد و البلاطات بالسيف إتفضل يا فندم خش برجلك اليمين
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVj36ihri3c&index=1&list=PLqO3GI692LXm4X-OEC3gc8k3OKuBSDQA0


6- عندنا برج و عاوزين ناخد فى إعتبارنا الرياح و الزلازل يبقى لازم تتعلم إيتابس دوس هنا
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZuS...PLtfI3&index=1


7- ساعات الواحد مننا برضه بيبقى عاوز يعمل excel sheet علشان الحصر أو علشان الديزاين تعالى إتعلم اللى هينفعك فى الإكسيل من هنا
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPAKDFLNVy8


8- طب لو هتشغل فى الخليج يبقى لازم يبقى معاك ريفيت علشان تبقى من علية القوم إتفضل هذا اللينك
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pa3O...UaEFpwgWgu_EsQ


9- طب لو إنت بتاع planning يبقى مش هتستفيد بكل اللى فوق ده إنت عاوز تتعلم بريمافيرا طب متزعلش و إخبط دى
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0Qh...GnUtn3yxgItp7X


10- ياعم أنا أصلا مش ديزاين أنا مهندس تنفيذى . خلاص ياكبير متزعلش نفسك دى دورة المهندس محمد سنبل فيها 32 فيديو بيشرح بالتفصيل المميت كل شىء فى تنفيذ المبنى و إستلامه
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dMn...HnmV5EHxUSEZGy


11- إشتغلت مكتب فنى و عاوز تنجز فى الحصر
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qd3mxAEfIQ0


12- إنت بقى مش شغال فى كل ده و شغال فى التشطيبات و أهو كله هندسة خش على اللينك ده و الدورة لسة شغالة
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60Ek...TODBV2e7ixHEh6

منقووووووووووووووووووووول للافادة من بشمهندس محمود خطاب


[video=youtube;K9aUQ_Jt6Nc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PLA6O3UnM1-iZKILghuz5LvCaeI1Xe9iiR&v=K9aUQ_Jt6Nc[/video]



وكده المعماري يقدر يكون متمكن في عمله...كأشراف
أو حتي وهو بيصمم رسومات تنفيذية و تفاصيلها...
أو بيناقش المهندس الأنشائي بفهم و جراءة
أو حتي يرسم مشروع معماري و أنشائي ....

​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 يوليو 2014)

صورة و تعليق






حلوة فرغات التصميم...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 يوليو 2014)

حتي عشر سنوات....لم نكون نجد حتي الورق ليساعدنا للتطوير....الان يوجد صور و فيديوهات منتشرة...وضمير بالشرح...ورد علي الأسئلة....بسهولة ويسر..
الجيل الحالي جيل محظوظ...وأفتكر الفرصة أمامه كبيرة للوصول لحضارة عربية قوية جديدة ...كل السبل ميسرة للأنطلاق للريادة والتمييز
سوء علي المستوي الفردي أو الجماعي
​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يوليو 2014)

أستكمال للموضوع السابق...حول ....ما أسبب بطء أو عدم تحقيق الأحلام ....أو الأهداف

كنت قرأت كتاب قوة العقل الباطن...وأتوزع منه ملايين في العالم حول الموضوع ده...وكمان د.أبراهيم الفقي ...الله يرحمه...و د. أحمد عمارة.. بيتكلموا في نفس الأتجاهده....حتي الحمد لله في الأسلام موجود بيسمي باليقين
....اللي هو توقع أو تخيل أو حلم بحدوث ما نتمني حدوثه... يعني لما نفسك يحصلك شئ ما بتتمناه.... بتتخيله كقصة تحدث في خيالك بتفاصيلها وكلما كانت بسلاسة و براحة ...كلما كان حدوثها لك أقرب و أسرع....بس يفضل بدون ضغط منا علي التخيل....أي براحة و قبول و سلاسة...
لدرجة في الكتاب ده...بيقول ان في رجال أعمال عالميين بيقعد علي كرسيه يتخيل مشروع كامل كحفر أبار وأتنقيب عن شئ....ليتم حدوثه معه تماما بالواقع....فهو مدرب علي التوافق والأنسجام بين العقل الواعي (بمقدمه الرأس...ويسمي بالناصية) و العقل الباطن (مخزن أفكار و معتقدات العقل الوعي طوال حياتك)

حأعرض الأن فيديو قصير بالأجنبي 5 دقائق ....واخر لمدرب مصري 
بيعرضوا طرق التدريب علي هذا الأنسجام....لتحقيق أهدافك
الفيديو الاول....8 دقائق

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYn0XE7_wIQ&list=WL&index=16
​

الفيديو الثاني....9 دقائق ...هو مفيد جدا...ومجرب...بس حاول تطبقه كذا مرة خلال أيام ...و خلال اليوم...حتي تتعود علي هذا التدريب...وعلي فكرة بيعطي طاقة ونشاط وتفاءل كبير بعد الجلسة التأمل والتخيل....يعني لو مثلا عملتها وأنت متشائم أو متضايق أو متعب في العمل أو...أو...حتعطيك أن شاء الله طاقة كبيرة..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7E5PtL27ELM​


كلما كنت منسجم مع التخيل ...وكلما تكرر تخيله...يقال 7 أيام أو 14 يوم أو21 يوم....حسب أنسجام التخيل ....كلما كان توقع حدوثه بأذن الله ...أكثر و أسرع...سوء وظيفة ...جواز...تغيير طباع....ممكن تبدء بحاجات صغيرة....حتلاقيها أسهل....
لو زهقت منها وتوقفت....أرجعها لها تاني خلال أيام....بحماس
وبكرة أو بعدوا نكمل الموضوع بأذن الله
سلام​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يوليو 2014)

صورة و تعليق





حلو للشقق اللي مفهش غرف طعام
مطبخ...بشكل غرفة طعام



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يوليو 2014)

صورة و تعليق




جميل حل المبني علي زاويتين...45
وأستخدام مواد تشطيبات متنوعة...وكل لون او مادة ...لها شكل و علاقة مع بعضها...ومع الألوان و المواد الاخري..
فأستخدام الأبيض كأطار فريم..دروة و أعمدة..وتشكيلها من الأرضي حتي السطح..
وجميل تضافر اللون الأبيض مع الأستخدامات الحديثة أعقتد انها للخشب في الواجهات...
وترد عليها بزاوية ...45 فريم بخطوط أفقية كعمود أيضا من الأرضي ويستمر كبلاطة و حائط بالواجهة
وكتلة البني البوكسات المستطيلة...بفتحاتها الغاطسة...
ورائع العمودين الأبيض و العمود المخطط ببلاطاتهم يشكلون فراغ لكتلة المدخل



​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 يوليو 2014)

صورة و تعليق









جيدة...ولكن فيها حاجة نقصه...يمكن الجبس فوق السرير الأبيض حاد...
كان عايز حاجة منحنية شوية....زي شكل curve السرير اللي كررته فوق الشباك....
وأندمج أيضا معاهم الكرسيين....وأكدتها خطوط الرسومات المنخنية بالحائط
 الأرضية عايزة سجادة تمشي مع التصميم



​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 يوليو 2014)

صورة و تعليق



جميلة الألون و تناسقها ....الرمادي مع درجة الأصفر الكناري...
ومودرن السقف و الحوائط ماشي مع أستيل الفرش...
وخطوط السقف المائلة الزاوية جميلة
حتي أختيار الستاير مع أستيل التصميم...مميز
يمكن فقط التربيزة الخشب المربع كانت عايزة خشب أخر يدمجها بالتصميم...
زي مثلا خشب باسقف أو جزء بالحوائط



​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 يوليو 2014)

صورة و تعليق







السجادة أختيارها رائع...بدوائرها متعددة الالوان البرتقالية و البيج وكانها تغازل دوائر السقف الجبس...
والستائر متجانسة مع السجادة....
مع أن ينقصها لون برتقالي تضاف كستارة layer أخر عريضة لتعطي فخامة...
والأرضية الرخام البيج اللامع مميزة...وحائط التلفزيون بلونه البني و فريم الخشب علي الجانبين....
والخطوط الأفقية البيضاء وتكررارها في الجانب الاخر جميلة....
السقف ..تموجات الأطراف والأورجانك مميز...الدوائر...ينقصها شئ ما...
جايز زيادة سماكة الدائرة الأضاءة أو تكبير قطرها لتندمج مع الدائرة الاخري...
الرندر ينقصه النباتات الخضراء و أكسسورات فازات و زجاج لتعطي حياة للتصميم وتكمله...
عموما تصميم رائع



​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 يوليو 2014)

كلمات


إنت تقدر تتعلم من كل الناس.
فيه ناس تتعلم منهم لأنهم قدوة، مثل أعلى، قمة فالأخلاق والعلم والأدب والريادة.
وفيه ناس تتعلم إيه بظبط إللي ميتعملش. ازاي لازم تساعد، لازم تدي الحق لمن يستحقه، ازاي تشكر ربنا واللي ساعدوك بعديه عشان توصل وتحقق ولو جزء من أحلامك.
حاول دايماً تفتكر مين اتصرف معاك بسوء عشان متبقاش زيه.
مهما كان شخص مؤذي، هتتعلم منه ازاي تبقى أفضل وأرقى.
أوعى تكرر الظلم، إنت لازم تكون أحسن منه. افتكر إنت كنت بتفكر فيه بسوء ازاي، وبدل ميطبع عليك حول السلبيات لإيجابيات بذكاءك.
ربنا هيعوضك عن الظلم كده كده، فخليك إنت الأفضل في كل الأحوال.
متخليش حد يملك قدرة إنه يعقدك، لأنه هو أو هي ميستحقش فكرك أو وقتك.
Dr:Tarek Rakha​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 يوليو 2014)

4 صور



جميل تنوع الموقع العام ....القريب من شكل المثلث...
ليملء بمباني بين أشكال دائرية...وأشكال إليبس كبيرة...وصغيرة 
ومباني مستطيلة في تجمعات أيضا مستطيلة فلات...ومستطيلة مائلة...ودائرية...
جميلة التجمعات للمباني المستطيلة الدائرية بتتفاعل مع المباني الدائرية.... 
وأختتمها بممرات موجات للبحر ليزيد مشروعه جمال و تلقائية..... 
ولم ينسي وضع موجات علي حدود الشكل...لأستخدامات ما



 














موجة وكأنها شاردة من البحر...
















فريمات متكررة و متتالية...توجه الماشي و تجعله يتفاعل مع المباني الرياضية....
وتشعره أنه في مزمار كالمسابقين...فيزداد تعلق بالرياضة و الرياضيين ....
قسم الممر أو الشارع الموجات....
الي حارات اورجنك جميلة جمعت بين الأبيض و البني....ليكمل فكرة المزمار الرياضي للسبق....
حتي حوض زرع الأشجار دائري...وكأنه مأخوذ من الدوائر الألومبية...

[URL=http://s1332.photobucket.com/user/sheir67/media/10414520_796530960392238_7913406212837415292_n_zps454bcf77.jpg.html]

[/URL]












ربما وضع بالواجهات أجزاء معدنية أشبه بمثلثات مائلة...
لتعطي أحساس الحركة و الرياضة و الديناميكية ....
وتطايرت لتستقر فوق مزمار الممرات...بألوان كأنها أعلام...
وملء فرغات الساحات الرياضية بأمل وتفاءل...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 يوليو 2014)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 يوليو 2014)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 يوليو 2014)

صورة
و نقاش... أقترحات





 أجمل العناصر
الحائط الامامي الأبيض بخطوطه الأرجنك..تحفة
الأسود علس الاجناب برضه ماشي
الموف مع لون موف الستائر الخفيف هايل...مع الأبيض و الأسود...ولون الكنب
الصور حلوة ,.,طبيعية بيضاء بفريم أسود...بس نسبها مش حلوة...
عايزة تكون متهيألي مربعة ...والمسافات بنها أضيق
ألوان خشل أرجل التربيزات و الأرفف ..نفس نوع الخشب الفاتح ...كويس برضه
السجاجيد الدائرية مثل جزء السقف بألوانها الأسود و الرصاصي مثل الفرش....هايل


أما الأقتراحات
رصرصه الكنب...مش حلوة
ممكن كنبتين مختلفتين و كرسي...رصاصي...ويسلام لو تضع كرسي أو أثنين أصفر أو أحمر بميتل
المكان مستطيل مش مربع ....والكنب خلوها عمله زي الطرقة
الستاير لونها حلو....بس شكلها م عارف ليه مكرر بملل
ياريت تضيف أجزاء ستاير لها لون ثاني وراءها...حاول مع ألون أصفر او أحمر..بس المهم الدرجة اللي تمشي معاهم
السقف حلو الجزء الدائري...والأسود يعني بس برضه مش واضح ومش مؤكد....
الزاوية الحادة مش مفهومة لأنها لوحدها في الشكل
فخلت الشكل كله في خلل
بينقص الفازات الزجاج الفخمة بالزرع أو الورد....والنباتات...بتبقي مهمة
الستاير برضه مملة عشان منسدلة...مش منفوخة شوية
صغر حجم التربيزتين شوية...يعني 25% أقل
وياريت لو تغير نسب الغرفة لو تخليها أعرض قليلا
والسقف لو يبقي دائرتين كبيرة وصغيرة ممكن يكون احسن
أو السقف يبقي مستطيل...وكانه بيخرج من الحائط الامامي
أو يأخذ من أشكال السجادة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 يوليو 2014)

الله يبارك لكي...م. بنار أسيا​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 يوليو 2014)

5 صور






مشروع تخرج
مشروع : كلية فنون بالاسكندرية
دفعة 2014
أكاديمية القاهرة الجديدة - هندسة قسم العمارة
ناريمان سعد


من الأتجاهات المعمارية...,.أدخال الحروف في التصميم 
لانها مألوفة و معتادة ....مريحة للعين
ولكن بطريقة غير مباشرة...بتغيير بعض شكلها 
أو دمجها بأشكال أخري
وهنا أحرف CH

مميز...تعدد أتجاهات موديول المشروع...بترابط
































​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 يوليو 2014)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2014)

صورة و تعليق
​







رائعة أرشات الفتحات بضخامتها...بتعطي رحب المكان واتساعه...
وحسن الإستقبال وتفاصيل البانوهات المختلفة طولية وعرضية بسماكات بلون بني فاتح...
إستخدام تلك العناصر في تصميممبني... سيكون متألق وجميل





​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2014)

كل عام وانتم بخير
حصريا لأول مرة مجموعة 3d walls بهل ضخامة والحلاوة 
البلوكات من عند الاستاذ Ismael Ibrahim الله يجزيه الخير 
رابط التحميل من المنتدى :
http://forum.5dstudio.net/index.php?topic=446.0 


روابط التحميل

http://www.mediafire.com/download/ab358blezvzmudt/3d+walls.part1.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/download/bfcq7ria7pu2smx/3d+walls.part2.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/download/8ulppbd4kb0i9gt/3d+walls.part3.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/download/sbmmumnpngf7k32/3d+walls.part4.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/download/kf16zn36x1zb2vh/3d_walls.part5.rar




​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2014)

صورة و تعليق








جميلة و جديدة...دي ممكن تتعمل بأي مادة...جبس !؟!




​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2014)

صورة و تعليق








مازالت البوكسات تجتاح العمارة العالمية....بتعبيرات وألوان وتصميمات مختلفة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2014)

صورة و تعليق





تعبير إلبسات بفرغات إلبسات ...وأشكال أورجنك
جميل تحرر المصمم...و جميل رؤية السماء من خلال خطوط تصميمه المنحنية بتلقائية



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2014)

صورة و تعليق






جميلة الأرشات النصف دائرية تتقاطع لتعطي فتحات شبابيك وبانوهات بأرش مدبب...
اللون البنفسجي الفاتح مع الأزرق الزهري الغامق رائع....لماذا لا نستخدمه في مبانيينا....






​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2014)

ربنا كريم معاك 
اكتبها و تذكرها....يعني مثلا
 تمنييت كلية الهندسة و دخلتها؟
تمنيت قسم عمارة و دخلتها؟
تمنييت أيه ثاني و حصلك؟
لك أب....أو كان لك؟
لك أم...أو كانت لك؟
وهل شكرت ؟
اللهم أجعلني و أياكم من الشاكرين في الدنيا و الاخرة




​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2014)

مشروع فيلا سكنية 
تصميم
د.أحمد حسني رضوان

حأكتب التعليق بأذن الله.... هنا ....لاحقا






































​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2014)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 يوليو 2014)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 يوليو 2014)

صورة و تعليق







رائع اختيار االحجر..وألوان البياض القريبة من الحجري....
وألوان درجة الاحمر النبيتي أضافت فخامة للتصميم...مع الاعمدة و الارشات...
ودوران الاسطوانة الذي يضاد الفلات....لو الواحد استفاد من التصميم حتي من درجتي اللونين ...فيكفي...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 يوليو 2014)

صورة و تعليق







نعومة درجة اللون البنفسجي...وربط ألوان الحوائط بلون الفرش...وعمل بانوهات... 
خلف السرير بين المرأياتين...وخلف التسريحة نقاشات طبيعية وبنفس اللون المتألق....
والسقف المعلق بالشكل الدائري يتفاعل مع دائرية المرأة....والأرضي الخشب الباركية...
وضعت عليها سجادة بيضاء فرو لتنقل التفاعل الأرضية بالتصميم سريعا....
والمرأيتين الرأسيتين تتفاعل و تغازل المراية الدائرية بجمال....
والأباليك تتفق وتتوافق مع النجفة في التصميم...
حتي الأبجورتين تنسجم مع التسريحة في التصميم و اللون و الأنسيابية و التخانة و تلقائية التصميم.....
الصورة مدرسة لتعلم التصميم و الديكور



​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 يوليو 2014)

_
لما نقول مجتمع معمارى معناه ان كل واحد فينا بيدعم غيره بالى يعرفه ويقدر عليه .... المعلومة البسيطة ممكن تكون ليها اهمية كبيرة بالنسبة لغيرك وتأثر على حياته ... متبخلش بيها عليه 

#Zonaak
__



_​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 يوليو 2014)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 يوليو 2014)

صورة و تعليق







مملكة الخيال...
عندما يتألق المصمم...لينقل مستخدم التصميم لعالم الخيال و الأحلام....بوحدة دائرية بدرجة سلم بباطن قائمتها أضاءة خفية...وتكتمل الواحدة بالسقف المعلق الدائري بمستويين ...ومرورا بلوحة طبيعية...بدرجات التصميم درجة النبفسجي الزهري....وستائر علي الجانبين لتأكيد مملكة التصميم...وللتفاعل بجمال ورقي مع ستائر الشباك البيضاء و درجة البنفسجي الاخف....والأرضية الباركية الخشب الفاتح...والسقف الأبيض يشهدا علي جمالهم...والفرش يشارك برسومات نقشات بنفسجي فاتح لتعزف معهم هذا الحلم التصميمي....








​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 أغسطس 2014)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق


التدرجات...
قد تكون بالألوان...وقد تكون بالكتل....وقد تكون كما هنا
مثلثات غاطسة كبيرة...فصغيرة....في أتجاه التلاشي
فن هادئ و مؤثر,,,





​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق








تعبيرات طبيعية...
بلون أبيض علي الحائط الرصاصي
قد تكون من الخشب أو الجبس...
وجميل أستمرارها لتختفي خلف السقف المعلق ...حيث إضاءة السقف...
ولم ينسي وضعها علي المخدات الرصاصي الستان....وأختيار ستائر سنات رصاصي...


ربما تشكيلات الحائط الاخر غير ملائمه... لهدوء التصميم




​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 أغسطس 2014)

من صفحة Visual Architecture


لتحميل البلوكات الجاهزة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
صح عيدكم وكل عام وانتم بخير

وبمناسبة العيد اهدي لكم هذه المجموعة الضخمة
ومن تجميعي لمختلف المواقع الاقوى
لتحميل البلوكات الجاهزة والتي يتعب الاغلب في البحث عنها
وفي البحث عن بعض البلوكات المعينة
اليوم وداعا مع هذه المجموعة يمكنك الاستغناء كليا عن البحث
وايجاد كل ماتريد
وبدون اطالة اترككم مع المواقع ارجوا الدعاء لي ........


http://3dsky.org/
http://gfxpeers.net/torrents-details.php?id=11520
http://www.3dxia.com/3dmoxing/
http://www.archidom.net/
http://www.crazy3dfree.com/

http://www.3d66.com/model_1_5.html



​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 أغسطس 2014)

6 صور







مشروع تخرج

Heba Mohsen
New Cairo Academy
2014




أصبحت الأشكال الدائرية...بما فيها من خطوط منحنية تجدد زوايا النظر للمبني
من أي أتجاة ومن أي زاوية فتبعد عن الملل....
وتزيده ديناميكية و حركة وكأنها تتوافق مع سرعة العصر...
التي تزيد معها التوتر فتتطلب الحاجة للأشكال الطبيعية لتعيد الهدوء لذواتنا.....
مثل أوراق الشجر أو إليبسات وكانها سقطت مكبرة
وفي اتجاهات متعددة من شجر الموقع علي أرضية الموقع العام للتفاعل مع الأشكال الدائرية
و لتعبر عن طبيعة مبني الأحياء المائية...وتناثر 
أوراق الأشجار علي ضفاف مياهه




































​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق






لو شيلنا الدفاية السوداء الدائرية....
جميل ألوان التصميم الأبيض ....ولون الأخضر السماوي....روقان
ستائره....وسجادته الدائرية مع اختيار شكل يناسبنا
والرائع عمل بالسقف تشكيلات دائرية وفلات....وأكملها أيضا في القاعدة الدائرية المنحنية...المصمته من الجدار ....
ممكن تتعمل خشب ....او بلوك....وتوضع الشيلت والمخدات....وقاعدة مريحة...
أظن أسمها built -up
أعرف واحد عمل بالشالية بتاعه أسرته في الساحل الشمالي...كل السراير و المقاعد مصمته من الطوب...ومراتب..و شيلت



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق





المداخل الدبل هايت...بتأكد المدخل وبتعطية شياكة ....وحسن أستقبال
أستخدم الحائط الرصاصي بعراميس أفقية...في الحائط الطولي ...وكذلك نصف الحائط اليمين...وعلي جانبي حائط أسفل البلكونة....مع درجة لون بيج جميلة مع الرصاصي...


أستخدام مسطحات الزجاج كبيرة و بكثرة...فوق الباب...والشباك الكبير


خالف الفلات والعناصر الطولية....بسقف منحني بارز


ولم ينسي بلاطات مربعة بين الحشائش




​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق








الديكور الحديث...يريد ان يزيد من راحة المستخدم النفسية...
مع اللون الأبيض بأتساعه في المكان ونقاء لونه...


وانتشرت السجادة الفرو...وأرد هنا فقط أن يلون حياة المستخدم....بدرجة من اللون الأصفر المسطردي للمخدات و السجادة
والأحمر فوشيا للكرسي المعدني و للفازة الزجاج و لقطعة الشطرنج


والأرضية الرخام بتجزيعات بدرجات رصاصي بيج






​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق





هل أستخدام المعماريين في العالم...للأشكال الثلاثية هي ربط بطريقة ما...هل ربط عقلي بعظيم.... بالأهرامات
ربما


ربما بلانات المبني إليبسات...كتل زجاج...أظهر المصمم بلاطات الأدوار البيضاء منها
ووضع حائط علي جنب المبني...وكأنه يغلف كتلة الزجاج بفتحات شبابيكة المربعة و المستطيلة بتنوع و تناغم....وبأستخدام أشكال منحنية لأطراف الحائط
تتفاعل مع منحنيات الحائط الأبيض الغلاف



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق










فوق الأرضية الباركية الخشب..والسجادة التقليدية الفاخمة
رغب المصمم أستخدام تكنولوجيا الإضاءات الحديثة لتعبر عن تصميمه....
فأستخدم الكشافات في أركان التصميم...لتعطي أضاءات متنوعة وتأثيرات علي أركان الغرفة
وأختار نجفة ميتل وتظهر الإضاءات منها كبلونات...وكأنه يحتفل بتصميمه
وأخنار أباجورات مودرن وجديدة...ليستمر في تنوعه
مستخدما حائط غامق بجراءة.... وخففها بأبيض السقف و الأريكة
ولون تصميمه بمجموعة من المخدات و اللوحات بطريقة تقليدية و مودرن...ولكنها تترابط بأثارة بهدوء للمستخدم

فأراد بتصميمه ربط التقليدي بالمودرن...تحت إضاءات مبتكرة​
​​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق











أستخدم الألوان الفاتحة لحائط وأرضية الغرفة الضيقة
ألوان بيجات


والستارة و فرش السرير...ستان ذهبي بيج و بني
وأبجورتين pink متألقتين
وورق حائط الخلفية و صور الحائط...بتفاصيل وحجم رقيقة و صغيرة...تناسب حجم الغرفة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق








تنوع التصميم الداخلي
بألوان الأبيض وصفاءه....مع أزرق مسطحات الزجاج الكبيرة...
بشكل جزء سداسي شبابيك للواجهات....
وتفاعل السقف المعلق بشكل سداسي متدرج العمق....
خلال الدبل هايت الداخلي...الذي أعطي التصميم راحة و أتساع....
وبروز كورنر الزجاجالأزرق برسوماته و كمرته...حدد فرغات الأستخدام ونوعها
وأستخدام بلاطات رخام للأرضيات...مع سجادة رخام...وكنار رخام بني وأبيض حول السلم...أعطؤ فخامة وبهاء بياض وانعكاس لونه...مع أيضا درجات السلالم...
حتي أختيار حديد فورفورجية دروة السلالم موفقة بلونها الأبيض....
وكأن التصميم لوحة بيضاء...لتظهر جمال محتواها



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق





حائطين الجار المرتفعين....
ضما جمال تصميمه....بتكوينات منحنية وفلات وأجزاء بوكسات
للقلب...
وأستخدام ألوان.... الأبيض و الأسود موزيكو أو ممكن رخام...مع درجة لون بيج بياض

تداخلات و تعاشق الأسود بالتصميم....بين الكتلة الجزء بوكس...والبلكونة...وأعمدة البواية....وبوكس السور

جميلة أستخدام louvers بيضاء ككسرات أشعة شمس...وأكتملها بشرائح louvers أعرض ميتل أو خشب...للبوابة و السور






​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق







المصمم أستخدم عناصر قوية واضحة لتاكيد فكرته
الجزء الدائري...والمربع ....والإليبس
الجزء الدائري...برجولة ربطت بين مباني الموقع...منها الدائري و الفلات
وربط بينها وبين المبني المربع...بلينكات مباتي مستطيلة...
فزادت المسطحات الخارجية للأنارة....وكونت فرغات باثيوهات داخلية خارجية

فكرة...وضع عدد من الملاعب المتنوعة...داخل مزمار الجري... لتوفير المسطحات


​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أغسطس 2014)

لكل معماري...
للوصول لمستويات عالية من الطاقة و النشاط ... ويصحبها أبدعات وحب التعلم و التعليم و العمل




يسألني الكثير عن الثقة بالنفس ، وزادت أسئلة من يعانون من عدم ثقتهم بأنفسهم ، فأقول لهم دائما : لا تحاول أن تثق بنفسك ، لأن هذا يعتبر أحد علامات الكبر والإيجو ، لكن ثق بربك وهذا ما أفضله دائما .

في الحقيقة منذ سنوات كثيرة وأنا أحاول تغيير هذا المسمى عند الناس من "الثقة بالنفس" إلى "الثقة بالله" التي هي في الدين "الإيمان بالله" ، فلو آمنت بالله حق الإيمان سيكون لديك الثقة في أن تفعل أي شيء في الدنيا ، مهما كان ومهما ظننته مستحيلا ، وكلما قل إيمانك بالله كلما قلت الثقة داخلك ، فنفسك لا تساوي شيء من الأساس مالم تربطها بالله سبحانه وتعالى

أختلف مع علماء النفس في تسميتها "الثقة بالنفس" ، لكن أضعها في العناوين كي ينتبه لها من يتبنى هذا المصطلح .

عندما تقابلك عقبة ، سيقفز شيطانك فورا ليقول لك : هل أنت قادر على تخطيها ؟ عندها ستنظر لنفسك ثم ستنظر إلى العقبة وسيكون القرار العقلي في الغالب أنك لا تستطيع ! لأنه سيقارن العقبة بنفسك التي سيصورها العقل ضعيفة واهنة ، هنا تنهار نفسيتك . 

لذا أسميت الكورس المتخصص في هذا الموضوع "مفجرات الثقة" وليس الثقة في النفس ، ففيه ستتفجر ثقتك بأن تفعل ما كنت تظنه يوما مستحيلا . وبعدها ستجد نفسك تلقائيا بدلا من أن تقارن العقبة بقدراتك البشرية ، سوف تقارن العقبة بقدرات الله ، فستتفجر داخلك طاقات مهولة تقودك لفعل ما كنت تظنه مستحيلا 

تحدثت في ذلك منذ سنتين تقريبا في حلقة على قناة النهار في هذا الموضوع فاستمع إليها بروقان وتركيز _
_
تسريبة للأحبة من كورس "مفجرات الثقة
_
_
وللوصول أو زيادة الأيمان بالله
بالدعاء...وهو ليس قاصر للصالحين...بل هو مخصوص للمذنبين...
أدعي ما تتمناه خلال سجودك....ولو خمس دقائق...فستحببك في الصلاة....


وأجعل كل طلب دعوة في نهايتها تخيل حدوثها...أو الأستبشار وكانها حدثت و أنت فرح بها و تشكر الله لحدوثها...
وأثناء الدعاء تخيل أن خزائن ما تممناه موجودة في السماء...وفي السماء رزقكم و ماتوعدون
فلو تتمني مال...تخيل خزائن المال بالسماء...التي رزقت البنوك و رزقت كل غني علي الأرض...

وأذا كان لديك طلب أو رغبة عند انسان...فما أنا و انت و هو و هي....سواء حبيبة...أو أستاذ...أو حاكم...فما نحن إلا نطفة...في خزائن السموات....
أكثر هذة التعريفات لنفسك....كيفما تريد ..يوميا ..كل ساعة....فلها تأثير....مثل ما تعيد تعريف البرامج بالكومبيوتر


<font color="#333333"><span style="font-family: lucida grande"><em>


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أغسطس 2014)

....​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق






تصميم بالدوائر......و جمال التضاد..
...تضاد الدوائر....الغاطسة و البارزة....
...وتضاد الدوائر...الكبيرة و الصغيرة
وتضاد الإضاءات .....الأسبوتس الظاهرة و الإضاءات الخفية


وترك فراغ حول حدود السقف المعلق...في تعبير رائع....لتمر الحوائط بجمال تأثير texture...والستائر .... كلاهما من خلفها




والأباجورة أخترها أيضا دائرية أسطوانية...كالسقف



​


----------



## galalhamadto (4 أغسطس 2014)

مشكور ياباشمهندس على هذا الموضوع الضخم .... اجمل موضوع رأيته فى منتدى معمارى .. والتعليقات والنصائح ولا اجمل


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أغسطس 2014)

galalhamadto قال:


> مشكور ياباشمهندس على هذا الموضوع الضخم .... اجمل موضوع رأيته فى منتدى معمارى .. والتعليقات والنصائح ولا اجمل



سعيد برأيك ... الله يبارك لك galalhamadto ...
الشكر والتشجيع...بيحمس للمزيد

​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أغسطس 2014)

المكتبة المعمارية الضخمة 
مكتبة مفيده جدا 
مشاريع - كتب - مجلات - ملفات اوتوكاد - ابحاث - ورش عمل - دروس 

http://www.mediafire.com/?pt304s24l5yg2


كل الشكر لصاحب المكتبة ومن قام بتجميعها الزميله | سمر فؤاد






​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أغسطس 2014)

3 صور







Incheon International Airport
Incheon, Korea

ثاني مطار .... شكله مستوحي من راحة و اعتياد و تألف مع شكل الحروف
وهنا حرف
H








مطار أورومتشي الدولي ... الصين
Urumqi International Airport , CHINA












​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق







Dubai International Financial Centre
Dubai, UAE

جمال تضاد تصميم الإسطونات المنحنية.....مع الأجزاء الفلات
وأكدها بخطوط البلاطات البارزة عن كتل الزجاج...لتمر بكلاهما
.... وتنوع في أرتفاع الكتل الفلات ..... والإسطوانية 
....وجمال خروج جوانب مصمت من قلب الكتل الزجاج ال void



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق







كتلة المبني ما بين فلات و منحنية في المنتصف...ووضعها داخل بوكس بتشطيب ميتل
و بجوانب مائلة و كونر منحني...
مع بروز الاجناب بنفس الشكل...
وعكس الميل و الأنحناء لأعلي....عند المدخل
في تعبيير تصميمي جديد...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أغسطس 2014)

4 صور








أستخدم بلاطات مربعة قد تكون رخام رمادي...والأسود الرخام للكمر و سفل الأعمدة....
والحجر بدرجات ألوانه المختلفة...

النخيل لها تأثير علي أظهار و تجميل المبني
وجديد طريقة الإضاءة بين بروز الرخام و الحجر...مخفي ببطن البروز...
















تدرجات الأليبسات بالسقف المعلق...تنسجم مع شكل أليبس فراغ الأدوار...
وكنار إليبس رخام حول إليبس الفراغ

أستخدام باكتات خشب كبانوهات للعمود و كمرة الفراغ...أعطت فخامة للتصميم....

















جميل أستخدام وحدات أسطوانية ...وبها زجاج و إضاءات خفية
...وكذلك الفتارين الإليبسات...مع الفلات
والزجاج العادي الشفاف...و المصنفر...

ومييز التصميم بالفازات الزجاج او البلاستيك الأسطوانية الشفافة....مع نباتات جافة صناعية...بلون pink تتماشي مع ألوان المكياج....
















الأرشات النصف دائرية ...بألواان البيج الرخام...والأسود رخام أو زجاج....
أضاف كلاسيكية و فخامة وقوة 
لتصميم المحل التجاري...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أغسطس 2014)

2 صور








University of Michigan 
C.S. Mott Children’s Hospital and 
Von Voigtlander Women’s Hospital



ومكتب HKS


 الكتل المنحنية بدلع ...وعلاقتها بتضاد الفلات الجادة
وتجديد بظهور الاعمدة الإسطوانية و أختفائها بقلب المبني









​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أغسطس 2014)

3 صور

قد سبق عرض هذا المشروع هنا


أنها أسلوب معماري جديد
عمارة الخيال

جمال....الأعمدة الطويلة...والبلاطات البيضاء تشكل فرغات
داخلية... وخارجية للوحدة داخلية للعمارة ...وخارجية للعمارة

بيروت....لبنان

فرغات ببلاطات الأدوار...جميلة في شكلها ووظيفتها
ودروة سور البلكونات...فقط زجاج












وأيضا هذا المشروع


ومن نفس مدرسة التصميم ...مستشفي...سنغافورة
Community Hospital.... Yishun... Singapore

معماري
Gensler ....USA

المبني خيالي...ومن أجمل التصميمات...وأرقها
ومن عناصر بسيطة...متاحة للجميع...أستطاع أن يكون بها هذا الفن الجميل

الأعمدة الدائرية الطويلة... والفراغ الذي كونه فوق الأدوار الأولي للمدخل..خيالية
بأستخدامه بلاطات أصغر

وتغطية المشروع ككل ببلاطة السطح....مغطية علي الأعمدة المتألقة بفراغ في الدور الأخير 

المشروع ككل ...يوجد الأمل للمرضي...بلونه الأبيض وفرغات وتكوينات البلاطات فوق المدخل








من أجمل التصميمات وأقربها لنا ...خصوصا كأبراج و عمارات أومباني عالية....
لخلق فرغات يمكن تستخدم كحدائق خاصة بالفيلات بالأدوار...وخصوصا في المدن المزدحمة.... والأراض مرتفعة السعر.....

والجميل في هذة الفرغات ستكون مظللة...
بفعل كاسرات الشمس الناتجة من بروزات البلاطات فوقها....كما يمكن ان تسبب تهوية جيدة أكثر للسكن نتيجة ذلك التجويف الذي يسمح بمرور الهواء....

بجانب جمال التصميم في الداخل و في الخارج....يمكن أن يضاف اليه أو يصمم بعناصر تجريدية من العمارة العربية...
أو يدمج معه أفكار و عناصر و مفردات مثل التي هي موجودة مثلا ببيت السحيمي...
وهي ليست أقحام أو أدخال...وأنما روح و أنسجام في كلاهما...









​


----------



## بنار اسيا (5 أغسطس 2014)

ماشاء الله سررت لما وجدت الموضوع فتح :67:من جديد لوضع ردود الشكر من المتابعين لمستجداتكم الراقيه
جعلتموها موسوعة ضخمة لرصيد قسم العمارة والتخطيط و صممتم ان تدخلو اعجاب كل من يتابعكم 
ويتصفح مسلسل انتقائكم اليومي 
بارككم الله من جديد وشكرا لفتح الموضوع للنقاش حتى اني تفاجات لما وجدت رد الاخ الفاضل اعلاه فقلت هل فتح الموضوع ؟
حقيقه تصميمات اعجبتني ايضا وتوضيحاتكم وتعقيباتكم التحليليه للمشاريع ايضا هادفه ولها فائدة كبيرة
متابعين ان شاء الله للموضوع النشط 
بوركتم من جديد مشرفنا المميز .


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أغسطس 2014)

سعيد بمشاركتكي و رأيكي ... وبرغم قلة المشاركات
الحمد لله ....تعودت حتي الأستمرار في العمل بدون المشاركات
و لكن أكيد أنها بتزيد الحماس و بتشجع للأكثر

الشئ اللي يمكن مهم...هو هل هناك طلبات معينة...لو في الأستطاعة نركز أكثر فيها

وكنت بتمني الاقي من يحب أن يشارك في تقسيم
الموضوعات هنا بتصميمات أعجبتني .... لنشرها بالملتقي مقسمة...
في موضوعات منفصلة...ونشرها في النت عموما

الفيلات لوحدها...والعمارات...والفنادق...والأبراج....والمستشفيات...المطارات ...وهكذا...كل منهم لوحده
وغرف الطعام....وغرف النوم...والمطابخ...كل لوحده...وهكذا

بحيث لما يكون مثلا طالب عنده مشروع عن المستشفيات....يلاقيها متجمعه...وهكذا
أو حد يحب يصمم مطابخ...يلاقيها متجمعه مع بعض

عموما الحمد لله...ربنا يسهل ... للي يحب يستفيد ويفيد في تجميع
و نشر العلم...هو عمل سهل...

مشكورة م. بنار اسيا ... جزاكي الله كل خير علي مشاركاتكي التي تسعدني

و تقبل الله منا جميعا


​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق







ألوان البيجات...جميلة
تدرج الكتل بالبلان ....ومنها كتلة جزء المثمن و تدرج الأرتفاعات
الجراج و المدخل و باقي الفيلا...
والسور يشترك و ينسجم معهم
وحتي المدفأة في أعلي البيت
و أستيل الشبابيك...شباك الضلفة و الشباك الضلفتين

النخيل ...والزرع و تأثيره في المنظور 
لتعطي تصميم بسيط و هادئ ومميز



​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق





برغم هجر الكثيير ....من المصريين لبيوت الريف
المصنوعة من الطين و القش و الحصير .... 
ألا أن لها تأثير في النفوس ...وراحة و حنين
هل لأن الأنسان أصله من طين؟
هنا...بيت من الطوب...وبياض يتقارب مع لون الأرض....
و بواكي البلكونة المدخل...جلسة هادئة
من جزوع الأشجار...أعمدة و كمر...
وحصير لتغطية سقف المداخل الجلسة
وكسور ....


جميل أستخدمها..في القري السياحية....الأستراحات....والأراضي الجديدة


لو جاءت فرصة.... احب أن اعرف كم تكلفة أستراحة صغيرة ...مثل هذة
ولو غرفة صالة وحمام و مطبخ....أستوديو
 للعلم بالشئ 



​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق










ألوان الاحمر الاورنجي المضئ...وسجادة أشبه بسجاجيد اليدوية لبدو سيناء...
تنسجم مع أخشاب التصميم باسقف و الباب و درج السلم و الهاندريل....وتنسجم مع أبيض الحوائط...
وأبيض الكورسيين الميتل الذين أصبحوا من مفردات الديكور المودرن....والطاولة أيضا بيضاء....

ولم ينسي وضع سجادة فرو أبيض....





​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق






جميلة البانوهات المربعة البارزة بالحاط...وأكتفي لوحتين مربعتين أيضا...

وجميل اختيار درجة الأصفر...تتفاعل مع الأسود وأبيض....وتدخلاتهم مع بعض....
هل هو أنسجام...أم عشق...أم فن؟




​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق




جمال التعبير بخطوط...أو رسومات ...أو تشكيلات
بين الزجاج الشفاف...والمصنفر
بالفتارين الخارحية....أو بارتيشن زجاج داخلية في المكاتب
يضفي روح و جمال علي التصميم
وأصبح وسيلة أعلام وتواصل ..... بكلمات....




​


----------



## إيمان بروق (7 أغسطس 2014)

تصميم رررررروعه


----------



## أنا معماري (7 أغسطس 2014)

إيمان بروق قال:


> تصميم رررررروعه



سعيد بالمشاركة...متشكر


----------



## أنا معماري (7 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق







التصميم في حاجات جميلة كتيير...

الملفت الانترية الأبيض...الكنبة و الكورسيين
وأستخدم مخدات أحمر فوشيا ستان....وتركواز ستان
وكأنهما سقطا من ألوان اللوحة الزيتية...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 أغسطس 2014)

فكرة .. 



​


----------



## بنار اسيا (8 أغسطس 2014)

ماشاء الله على منتقياتكم حقيقه متحمسين دوما لتصفح الصفحة الاكثر شعبيه ..ماشاء الله
اعجبتني ايضا تحليلاتكم التي نتعلم منها مشرفنا الفاضل خصوصا في الديكور والافكار وموديلات جديده 
احببت الالوان الابيض والبيج والاحمر في الديكور احببت اللمسات الفنيه المستجده ..تحفة 
مرورنا متسدام ان شاء الله لمسلسل اضافاتكم الفائقة المجهود
بوركتم


----------



## أنا معماري (8 أغسطس 2014)

بنار اسيا قال:


> ماشاء الله على منتقياتكم حقيقه متحمسين دوما لتصفح الصفحة الاكثر شعبيه ..ماشاء الله
> اعجبتني ايضا تحليلاتكم التي نتعلم منها مشرفنا الفاضل خصوصا في الديكور والافكار وموديلات جديده
> احببت الالوان الابيض والبيج والاحمر في الديكور احببت اللمسات الفنيه المستجده ..تحفة
> مرورنا متسدام ان شاء الله لمسلسل اضافاتكم الفائقة المجهود
> بوركتم



سعيد أن التصميمات بتفيدني و بتعلم منها .... وكمان أنها بتفيدكم بتسعدني أكثر... ربنا يسهل و نوصل كلنا لمستويات أحسن و نحقق تصميمات مميزة نفخر ونسمتع بيها...وتخللي حياتنا أحسن...وننافس بيها مستويات الغرب ...
هو الموضوع فقط.... خبرة تعلم.... في التصميم.... وفي المواد... وفي رسمهم بتفاصيلهم ... وفي التنفيذ
لتنطلق الأفكاروالتصميمات لعالم التنفيذ و الأبتكار و المنافسة...
فنتواجد للعمل و المشاركة..... في مكاتب و شركات عالمية ببلدنا....و بالخليج...يعني الدول العربية...وبره بالغرب كمان

الله يبارك لكي م. بنار اسيا ويجزيكي خير...وأيانا جميعا​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق









جميل ....الكتفيين العمودين و كمرة بالأرش الكلاسيك حول الباب...
ويقابله نفس التصميم علي الحائط ب scale أكبر حول الدفاية...

الدبل هايت و أتساعة في التصميم ... وأمكانية أعطاء فرصة لتصميم الأرشات الكلاسيك بأعمدتها...
وأمكانية عمل أطلالة من الدور العلوي...

الانترية الدائري الأبيض...والكورسيين والشيزلونج الشطرنجي رصاصي و أسود...
وتبادل المخدات بين الشيزلونج و الأنترية الدائري بتألق



​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق





الأبتكارت في تصاميم المحلات ...و انطلاق لخيال المصمم


وهنا أستخدم الفتاريين المستطيلة بتشكيلات قد تكون زجاج أو ألواح بلاستيك بدرجة لون أصفر...وإضاءات بالداخل
تتفاعل مع أصفر بدرجة أخف في أبتكار لمجموعة من اغطية إسطوانية للإضاءات بالسقف


وأضاف لماكيت بيج الأرضية...تشكيلات أسود أو بني كلاسيك ...تتماشي مع التصميم وتبرزة ...وأعطت شياكة أكثر للمحل



​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و خبر







شركة ألمانية تنتج ملعب ذو أرضية ألكترونية، تتغير أرضية الملعب بضغطة واحدة لتلائم أغلب الألعاب.







​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق







بيت السحيمي .... القاهرة القديمة


هدوء و سكينة....وخصوصية....مع الشبابيك المشربية... 
والفرغات المفتوحة للداخل والأستمتاع بظلالها و الفناء بزرعه...








​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق









تعبيرات معمارية جديدة...مستخدم البوكسات...والكمرة الموجة
وأنهاء المبني ببرجولة خرسانة بفتحات دائرية تمييز المبني
مسطحات الزجاج الكبيرة ...وفريمات المباني الخرسانية بألوانها تشكل التصميم...





​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق









بوكس جزئي حرف L خرسانة...ميزت المبني وخلقت فراغ دبل هايت للمدخل...
وربطها يحائط السور وبه بانوهات للزرع


وبوكس في الواجهة الجانبية بمستطيلة البارز والعالي عن الدروة


وبوكسات المبني تحوي التشكيلات الخشبية وكأنها مشربيات و أيضا louvers....

وتنوع المربعات بالوجهة...بين مربعات كبيرة لبرجولة السقف...ومربعات صغيرة....
وشبابيك مربعة....ومربعات أصغر في السقف....
حتي بعض الإضاءات مربعة....ميزت الواجهة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق






التصميم يحتوي علي توافقات و أنسجمات....


المقعد الدائري كشيزلونج يتوافق مع الشكل الدائري بالسقف المعلق


وأختار لوحة فنية كبيرة فوق السرير....بدرجات ألوان البني للأفتح حتي السيمون و اللون الأفتح المضئ منها....واللوحة الفنية بها حركة و تموج...يتوافق مع التصميم الدائري
لتتفاعل مع ألوان متوافقة ومشابهة بالمقعد و الكرسي...ولون خشب الغرقة....
ولم يبقي ألا الحوائط و السقف بلون بيج خفيف....والأبيض للفرش و الستائر


والأرضية رخام بيج بتجزيعات بيجات أغمق...وسجادة فرو بيج غامق




​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق






من أعمال مهندس ديكور .... م/ محمد طاهر


التصميم يحوي هدوء الألوان و حركة .بأنسيابية رقيقة..
فأختار خلفية السرير بتموجاتها..وبها بعض الخطوط بجوار و أيضا خطوط بداخل التموجات...لتعطي مزيد من الحركة و الأنسيابية الرقيقة....واستمرت حتي من خلف السقف المعلق...وأضاف إضاءات خفية فوقها...وبداخل كنار السقف المعلق....وحدد التموجات بكتفين حائط مصمت أبيض


أختار لوحتين فنيتيين طوليتين بمبالغة لتاكيدهما كوحدة مع الكنبة....وبحدود بيضاء عريضة...وزجاج فوق اللوحتين....وألوانها بين البيج و البني...أي ألوان التصميم
لزيادة مزيد من الانسجام بين عناصر تصميمه


وفرش السرير ...بين الأبيض..والبيج و البني كدرجات الكنبة و اللوح الفنية...والستائر البنية


أختار نجفة دائرية فرفورجية خفيف و لمبات و كريستال...ودائريتها تتفاعل مع دائرية السجادة البيج....ودائرية زجاج الطاولة....
ولم ينسي دائرية أباجورة السرير و دائرية مخروظ ناقص أباجورة الكنبة





​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق







تشكيلات الأبيض...مستخدم البلكونات وكتل بارزة...ومقتطعة....ودبل هايت...
وكورنر حاد الزاوية ببروز أكبر للمبني للخارج عند الكورنر....
وبلكونة مخلفة بلون رصاصي


وفي القلب تضم جدار أسود رخام.....وأيضا الأرضي
تعبير معماري رائع جديد...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق










"Naza Tower"
Tallest Building in Iraq and the Region...
اعلى برج في العراق
 خروج أعمدة الواجهات البيضاء لتتلاقيمن الجهات الأربعة لتشكل أرش أعلي المبني
بتمييز







​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 أغسطس 2014)

10 صور





تصميم رائع _
The Royal Museum of Yangzhou
_​​




جميل عندما يحول المصمم كتلة مبناه الي تحفه...بداخله المتحف....
أضاف الغموض لمبناه الذي يشبه الخاتم وبلونه الذهبي المشغول ليضيف غموض
و تألق وبريق الذهب...و دورانات منحنياته ورفع التشكيل عن الأرض...
وكانه قطعه أثريه أو مصباح علاء الدين...





بدء الخاتم الذهبي لكتلة المتحف...بمربع لتلف بشكل دائري لولبي
حتي النهاية العليا بشكل مستطيل أفقي....












فخامة و ضخامة ساحة المدخل و تدرجها بأشكال أليبس و مستطيلين علي الجانبين...
ودائرة اللاندسكيل الكبيرة...تحتوي علي دوائر مختلفة الأقطار تحوي مجسمات ...
وتكرار عناصر الاتندسكيب الأوزرجانك...وبها تدرجات مختلفة لعناصر مائية قد تكون شلالات...
وتكررها لتأكيد فقط المبني و أبرازه













حسن أستخدام الألوان بالمنظور...مباني الجار بألوان أبيض أو رصاصي....
لتظهر المشروع











تنوع مباني الجار ....وتشكيلها حسب الموجود بالموقع...
وأظهارها باللون الابيض....
ليظهر جمال المبني الذهبي للمتحف ....













جمال الاندسكيب...وتفاعل مربع الأرض مع دائرة التصميم...
وبأشكال أورجنك متكرره...ليظهر التكرار تمييز المبني الذهبي بدوائره...













تمييز المربع و المستطيل البوكسات....بالواجهات....
مع تلقائية الشكل المنحني لولبي المضلع....






































أستغلال شكل قبة السماوية للمبني لأظهار عناصر المتحف بداخل الفراغ الدائري بالقلب...
وتشكيله الفراغ و إضاءته من الداخل...
وأظهر بكمرته بالقبة أيضا نفس تأثيرات مواد تشطيب الواجهة الذهبي المشغولة....
لتوافق الدخل مع الخارج....و أصبحت سمه للمباني العالمية

















تمت



​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق




الواجهة قصيرة....
فأرد المصمم أن يدمجها بعناصر طولية متعددة...
فصمم البوكس الحجري دوريين ببلكونة....والبوكس الرصاصي دورين ببلكونة...وبوكس أبيض أكبر يحوي بوكس أبيض ببلكونة..والرصاصي...وlouvers عرضية بشكل طولي...وخشب رأسي ليشكل لوحة أسم المبني
وlouvers عرضية بشكل طولي...
أي أكثر اكتاف طولية و تكوينات بوكسات طولية....فجعل الواجهة متناسبة وعالج قصرها.... حتي بوابات الأرضي قصيرة و تجليد خشب كأعلي المبني لتواصل عناصر المبني
وتفخيمه...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق






بما أننا نتكلم عن العناصر الطولية وتأثيرها في التصميم
فهنا صمم برج كتلة بوكس وبداخلها زجاج لثلاث أدوار بفريمات مميزة لتقسيم الزجاج...وسقف قرميد مائل وبينهم زجاج غاطس زاد الكتلة تمييز...
وكتلة أخري أقل طولا...مصمت حجر 
وبينهم وعلي الجانب...كتل بيضاء غاطسة كبلكونات...وتمييزت ببروزات بفتحات للخارج....
وتنوع بارات دروة البلكونات و السطح المتماثلة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق








نوع أخر من مباني الفتحات علي السماء....
وهنا برج أداري....برج زجاجي...وأمامه كتلة زجاجية أخري أفقية بها أنجراف....
وجمال رؤية علامات X التي أصيحت مستخدمة في كثير من المباني....وتظهر بجمال هنا من خلف الزجاج....
وقد تكلمنا سابقا عن جمال رؤية مادة خلف مادة...
وكررها ككتلة رأسية ب X الخاصة بها فجعلها أشبه بعمود مبالغ فيه....
وأضاف أعمدة أو كتل أخري مصمته بفتحات رأسية كنوع من تنوع لتشكيل المبني أو تنوع الأستخدام الداخلي....
فلا نلومه






​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق







مبني مستطيل بوكس...
به البارز و الغاطس
به بروزات بوكسات متنوعة الأحجام ....كشبابيك...وكبلكونات
به غاطس بلكونات متنوعة العروض
به بروزات زجاج أمام الشبابيك...بشكل جديد

والملفت تجانس اللون النبيتي ببنك pink مع الرصاصي
ألوان لا نستخدمها في مبانينا رغم تنوعها ببهجة و تجديد



​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق





العمارة العربية....؟!!
في بعض الأحيان لما أرسم أي أرش من العمارة العربية الأسلامية....أعتمد علي أحساسي بالنسب والأطوال و 
العروض و الأقطار و التخانات...فهل تفعل ذلك؟ ....أم أنك ترجع الي نسب ما؟
وهل هناك شئ ما يمكن الرجوع اليه عند الحاجة....لأي نسب للعمارة الأسلامية...مثلا لموقع ....لكتاب...ل website...؟!
ولماذا لا يوجد من يقوم بجمع هذا التراث بصورة سهلة ميسرة سلسة شيقة يسهل التعامل معها ....
ولو علي سبيل المثال مجموعة كتب...كل كتاب عن عمارة معينة...يجمع فيها عناصر من أرشاتها وفتحاتها....وأبوابها وشبابيكها...ونماذج مميزة بها....مثل كتاب عن العمارة الأيوبية...واخر للعمارة الفاطمية ....و العباسية....و الأندلسية....ويسميها بالمجموعة الذهبية...

أنا لا أقصد تجميع حشو ...بصور و كلام....للمط و التطويل...وأنما أحساس بكل صورة و بكل رسمه وبكل تفصيلة وبكل أخراج....لأيصالها بأسهل و أيسر وأبسط وسيلة شيقة ...ولا أقصد فقط للدارس للهندسة ولكن لمستوي الأنسان العادي البسيط...لتصبح مثل نيفرت العمارة الأسلامية...

و بحيث ييمكنني من مفردات العمارة العربية الأسلامية بعلمه....عند الحاجة اليها...
ولا نطلب مستحيل...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق










رائع التجويفات الغاطسة بالسلم بأشكال أرشاتها...وجميل الحائط البيج كlayer...وأمامه layer أخر حجر...مميز
واللون الاخضر الغمق الخشن بدرجته...نوع مع بيجات الحجر و البياض...وسجادة الرخام
بتألق



​


----------



## arch.jehad (11 أغسطس 2014)

ماشاء الله مباني قمة في الروعة مشكورين جدا على هذه الموضوع .


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أغسطس 2014)

سعيد بمشاركتك arch.jehad


----------



## أنا معماري (13 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق








حمام صغير ولكن لا أدري لماذا لا ننطلق في التصميم
من قيوده المعتادة والتحرر للأبداع و التمييز
هنا
أستخدم جزء من الحمام...وقام بتشجيره و حصي بالأرضية...وأستخدم جانب texture مقارب للحجر الطبيعي
لأضفاء مزيد من الطبيعة للتصميم
وكذلك الخشب المميز بالفريم الدائري المتنوع القطر للمرايات
وخشب الكمرة بالسقف
وتصميم متألق للحمامات الصغيرة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق









تصمم هادئ ومميز...بس كان عايز فازة زجاج احمر...تلون التصميم وقطع أخري أحمر



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق






مبني إليبسين بجمال الزوايا المختلفة.... تلاقي علي curve قد تكون دائرة أو جزء منها...
إليبس صممه بكمرات البلاطات الأفقية البارزة مع دروة عالية بشعار المبني...
وكمرة عريضة في الأسفل بشبابيك مربعة...والإليبس الأخر أستخدم عناصر رأسية أعمدة...
والبلاطات بارزة...وفجأ بالعناصر الدبل هايت المربعة في الادوار الاخيرة...
وكذلك نفس الشئ مع البرج الدائري...






​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق




عدة أبراج...9 أبراج
ميزه التصميم بالفريم البوكس المفرغ الأبيض ...أعطت المشروع أستيل خاص به....
وأستخدم كتل في المنتصف سوداء لتضاد أبيض الفريمات وقد تكون رخام.....علي شكل +...
وبينها وبين الفريمات البيضاء أما بلكونات رصاصي غاطسة....
أو كتل بيج أورنج بارزة




​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أغسطس 2014)

صورة وتعليق




أستخدم النباتات الزرع و التشجير يؤثر علي جمال و تألق المبني...
هنا أستخدم ثلاث layers...الأشجار العالية في الخلف حول البرج الدائري الدبل هايت....
ثم الشجرات الصغيرة....ثم الأسيجة...
وعلي الجنب زرع نباتات بزهور جهنمية حمراء....والمبني يتألق من خلفهم ببياض لونه الصافي..وبرجة الدائري...
وفتحاته بأرشات...والأرضية أستخدم كينار رخام ببلاطات مربعة بيضاء و بلاطات رصاصي




​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق




علي ما يبدو مع هذا المصمم المتألق في أعماله....قد طلب منه المالك أن يكون تصميمه مميز بأستيل ما...
بالأضافة الي تنوع كتل مبناه....بين فلات و منحني...وأسطواني و أبراج....
ميزه أيضا بأعمده دبل هايت ليشكل فراغ بواكي يعطي فرصة للأستظلال تحته والأستمتاع بالعنصر المائي و الحديقة...
التصميم العلوي قد يكون طراز هندي بتفاصيله...والسفلي بعناصر العمارة الفرعونية من قواعد 
و تيجان الاعمدة و الكتلة المائلة بالجنب



​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق







غرفة ضيقة...أستخدم ألوان الأبيض للحوائط...والتائر والفرش الرصاصي....
والخشب مميز معهم سواء بالأرضية أو التربيزة أو louvers الشباك...
مميز فريمات لوحات الحائط السوداء الرفيعة و سمك عريض...
وجعل حواف بيضاء عريضة والصور بداخلها



​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق







الأبيض و درجات الأخضر

تصميم مودرن...بأدخال المنحنيات بالسقف...والموجات بالحائط و الكمرة...بتضاد
بمنحنياتها و دلعها ...جادية البوكسات المستطيلة و المربعة بإضاءات أسبوتس متألقة
التصميم مميز...ماعدا لون المخدات كان يفضل انه يقترب من درجة لون الستائر سواء أفتح او أعمق

متألقة النجفة الكور الكرستال ...أصبحت منتشرة...والسجادة الفرو الأبيض



​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أغسطس 2014)

الأخراج وفنونه...

في حد كان عارض لينك لمجلات معمارية عالمية...وكان عندي فضول وأنا بتصفحها لرؤية أسلوبهم في الاخراج...
فطريقة الحروف متدرجة التخانات...جميلة...سواء بخلفية بيضاء أو فوق صورة....​​
ممكن تفيد حتي الواحد بيعمل بحث....تقرير...مقال...مجلة....أخراج مشروع
تصميم برشور فلاير....كارت...موقع ألكتروني





​









الصورة كاملة الصفحة....أو جزء من صفحة من ألوان تصميم الcover 
أو اللون الأسود....
مؤثرة ...ولتهدءه القارئ...وتنوع العرض...​















تدرج أحجام الصورة بين الكبير و الصغير...للمفاجأة و التغيير...
وحسب الأهمية و التركيز...
حتي أستخدم الأبيض و الأسود مع الألوان...للأبهار بالتضاد...




















تهيئة القاري للموضوع...بصفحة مقدمة المقال...
قد تكون بالكامل صورة...
أو نصف صورة و نصف خلفية عليها عنوان المقال و مختصر عنه...


















أستخدام تأثير الأبيض و أسود للكتابة....مع تأثير فقاعي ...
ممكن عمله بالفوتوشوب....بالألوان...
وجمال تضاد اللون مع الكتابة الأسود....
والكتابة فوقه أبيض...















تنوع أخر لأحجام الصورة....حسب تأثيرها و أهميتها...والقليل المختصر من الكلام



















أستخدام textures ....مؤثرات مواد بخشونة ونعومة...
وشكل ولون...وبريق...لتتألف مع مواد الواقع وتأثيراتها

















مسافات متساوية بين الصور...أفقي و رأسي

















الظلال معروفة...وجمال تأثيرها...
















شرائح الصور الطولية و العرضية..... 
وبدء كتابة المقال بحرف مكبر لأول كلمة...و تكبيره لعدة أسطر...








​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق









ألوان المخدات المتعددة مش ماشية مع تصميم الأزرق و الرصاصي و الأبيض....
يفضل تكون درجات من التصميم ..مع درجات أزرق فواتح....

الزهورية الافضل تكون زجاج فاتح شفاف بشكل أنسيابي...الستارة اللي وراء قللت من جودة التصميم...
بنتقد الشغل من ناحية جودة المحترفين...الألوان زعقة في التصميم...

وأخراج الأكسسوارات علي التربيزات غير راقية مزدحمة وعلافتها بالتصميم مش شيك...خطوط العراميس والمستطيلات حلوة ولكن جادة و كثيرة....لم يخففها منحنيات النقشات و الرسومات وميتل الأباجورة المنحني....

رأيي الحاجات دي لو أتعدلت ممكن تطور التصميم لمستوي أرقي لأنه مميز بعد التعديل...






​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أغسطس 2014)

بالأسفل ...صورة مقال منشور بالفيس ....وردي عليه





كلمة حلوة ومشجعة ....كان في بعض الأراء الدينية المتطرفة...
تري أن الاهتمام بالديكور و الجمال المعماري بعد عن صحيح الدين و البساطة والأتجاة للزخارف وزينة الدنيا....
بس لاحظت حاجة...الزهور مش كلها لون واحد...دي ألوان بالالاف والملايين...وأشكال وجمال ...
حتي ربنا يمتعنا بنعمة...النساء خلقت بأشكال و جمال...حتي الحيونات و الطيور....
سبحان الله الخالق...أبداع...

وأصبح المصممين.... كل اللي بيعملوه هو محاولة بشرية لتقليد والاخذ
من الطبيعة...



 

​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق







بحس أحيانا أن العمارة الأسلامية حلوة في وقتها...
يعني المشربية مناسبة لشكل برقع رأس السيدة ....
وكأن بينهم علاقة وبين أخلاقيات الناس أو طباعهم في الفترة دي...
ولكن الان ....المشربية أصبحت شئ جمالي وفن أسلامي ...أكثر منها أسلوب حياة....





​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أغسطس 2014)

صورة مشروع تخرج....وتعليق








أختار خلفية لمشروع التخرج...بألوان درجات رصاصي مكبرة لأحدي المناظير....
بعد تحويلها بالأدوبي فوتوشوب لألوان رصاصي
وخطوط البلانات الأسود مع قليل من الأشجار...
ليظهر المناظير و الواجهات بينهم بشكل أفضل..
وحسن توزيع مشروعه....



​


----------



## hanykamal (16 أغسطس 2014)

اللة ينور عليك فينك بقالى عش سنين مشفتكش اية اخبارك ان م هانى جيزان مكتب غازى فاكرنى ولا لأ


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أغسطس 2014)

مش ممكن...أزيك يا م. هاني وحشني كتيير...وبتيجوا في بالي ...عامل أيه وأزاي م.علي و م.فراس
و م.طارق صابيا...أبعتلي أكونتك علي الفيس بوك ونعمل شات هناك​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أغسطس 2014)

فيديو يوتيوب



أفكار غالية....بقروش قليلة


لعمل شكل صخور طبيعية بحديقة وشلال....من أجزاء حوائط طوب...
أو حتي كسر قديم لخرسانة مسلحة


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق









رائع ....في فرق عن اللي فات...يمكن الدولاب بس مبفضلوش في الكورنر.... مواده منسجمة مع التصميم....ممكن زهورية الطاولة الزجاج تطولها شوية للضعف شوية ....ألوان و texture التصميم هايلة... ممكن الأبيض زاد شوية ولكنه رائع مع الخرسانة​




​


----------



## مسك الطفولة (16 أغسطس 2014)

جميله جدا هذه التصميمات لا بل رائعه


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق



تصميم راقي ومتجانس...وجميل أدخال لون الأخضر الزاهي للأثاث في السقف بشكل منحني...
وجميل تضاد textures الناعم و الخشن...والأجزاء المنحنية الأفقية بالجبس...
وجميل أتزان وعلاقات السقف المعلق المنحني بدلع... مع خطوط الحوائط الجادة
أي اتزان بين المنحني و المستقيم 
يمكن فقط لم يعجبني الحائط اللي في خطوط بالطول ...النقشات اللي فيه مش حلو...
ممكن لو أبيض ساده مع الخطوط الرأسية حيكون أحسن...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق



حلوة الألوان و النقوشات...فيها عفوية وأبداع ببساطة...ياريت تتكرر في قري مصر...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أغسطس 2014)

في حد يحب يشترك معايا...في عرض الموضوعات هنا 
عشان نقدر نعرض مشاريع و أفكار أكثر
وتحليل و نقد أحسن
ونقوم برضه بنشره 
بصفحات ومواقع أخري

اللي يحب يشارك...حيقوم حتي بوضوع صورالموضوعات المحددة او المتفق عليها ورفعها وترتيبها
ولو يحب يشارك بالتحليل...ممكن ...لو مش عايز...عايزة
أقوم أنا به...حنشوف...أيه رأيك؟ ​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أغسطس 2014)

13 صورة







مبني أداري
Kaffee Partner Headquarters | 3deluxe
جمال و صغر أسكيل خشب شبابيك الأرض....وسفل أبيض...وظهور نفس الشئ في الدور الاول والرابع
بخطوطهم الفلات...
مع ضخامة و أنطلاق ال CURVES بدورانتها البيضاء باتهاالجميلة...
وكأنها تحرر من قيد البوكس....
تنطلق لتبدي عن تعبيراتها...واختلاف أتجهات دورانتها...لتشكل الفراغ الخارجي للمبني...
بل لتشكل أحساس المشاهد للمبني











بروزات....فلات و منحني...
والخشب....و LOUVERS الشيش الخشب














الأرتدادت المنحنية ببروزات و اتجاهات مختلفة... شكلت جمال المبني
وكورنر الأدوار الفلات الخشب و الزجاج...تتفاعل مع المنحني













جعل لون المبني الأبيض و الخشب ....هم فقط ما يعبرون عن المبني.....
والزجاج يعكس هذا الجمال














جمال و صغر أسكيل خشب شبابيك الأرض....وسفل أبيض...
وظهور نفس الشئ في الدور الاول والرابع
بخطوطهم الفلات...
مع ضخامة و أنظللاق ال CURVES بدورانتها البيضاء باتها الجميلة...
وكأنها تحرر من قيد البوكس....
تنطلق لتبدي عن تعبيراتها...واختلاف أتجهات دورانتها...لتشكل الفراغ الخارجي للمبني...
بل لتشكل أحساس المشاهد للمبني
















الأختلاف الدائري...يصنع جمال


















الهاندريل ...شكله المميز...















الديكور الداخلي...ما هو إلا أنعكاس للخارج....وبنفس المواد...وهذا سمه بالعمارة الحديثة
الأبيض...و الخشب
وتشكيل الكونتر بأنسيابية وخطوط كالخارج.... جمعت بين الفلات و المنحني...وانحناءات رأسية و أفقية
وجديد عمل بانوهات غاطسة بتشكيلات فلات و منحنية وبلون داخلي بيج ذهبي فاتح....وإسبوتس و إضاءات خفية















البانوهات العاطسة....بلونها البيج....ونوع ظهور و اختفاء الإضاءة الداخلية الخفية....
فتظهر وكأنها تدرج لوني...
والمقاعد و الطاولات...تشكل منحنيات أفقية....
تغازل منحنيات البنوهات الرأسية















بجانب بروز المنحنيات للخارج وبأقطار مختلفة....
حب أن ينوع....بتغيير أنحناءتها الرأسية كذلك...















الانحناءات الرأسية...في المبني..وفي أمتداده
وكأنها شلالات موجات....ولكن معمارية















الانحناءات الرأسية...في المبني..وفي أمتداده
وكأنها شلالات موجات....ولكن معمارية













قطاع...ويطهر فيه بروزات البلكونات....وأرتدادها مع الحوائط...وصغر الشبابيك الخشبية....
والكتل الفلات بالأعلي












أرقام الأستخدامات بجوار البلان...





​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أغسطس 2014)

مسك الطفولة قال:


> جميله جدا هذه التصميمات لا بل رائعه



سعيد بمشركتكي...ربنا يسهل في المزيد من المشاريع العالمية المتألقة


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أغسطس 2014)

صورة مشروع تخرج..... و تعليق

أبتكر في أخراج المشروع...بوضع العلامة الموسيقية
شبه حرف الواو معكوسة لأعلي
مأخوذة كرمز لان المشروع كلية فنون موسيقية


وأستخدمها لتوزيع الرسومات 
فالمناظير مرتبطة بها كدوائر
وجميل تركه لمساحة بيضاء وبها الرسومات الأفقية التحبير
والموقع العام

أخراج المشروع المميز بيأثر علي تقدير المشروع




​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق




الشكل النصف مثمن....بأرتفاع المبني السكني
وتغير منتصفه حجر...وبياض بيج
وجمال تضاد الخشن و الناعم
وجميل الزجاج كشرائط طولية


وخالف في الباب ضلفتين بلون غامق أسود....


مبني بسيط ومميز



​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق









ألوان المخدات المتعددة مش ماشية مع تصميم الأزرق و الرصاصي و الأبيض....
يفضل تكون درجات من التصميم ..مع درجات أزرق فواتح....

الزهورية الافضل تكون زجاج فاتح شفاف بشكل أنسيابي...الستارة اللي وراء قللت من جودة التصميم...
بنتقد الشغل من ناحية جودة المحترفين...الألوان زعقة في التصميم...

وأخراج الأكسسوارات علي التربيزات غير راقية مزدحمة وعلافتها بالتصميم مش شيك...خطوط العراميس والمستطيلات حلوة ولكن جادة و كثيرة....لم يخففها منحنيات النقشات و الرسومات وميتل الأباجورة المنحني....

رأيي الحاجات دي لو أتعدلت ممكن تطور التصميم لمستوي أرقي لأنه مميز بعد التعديل...


​


​




​التصميم بعد التعديل

والتعليق

رائع و متألق و متجانس...وبسيط ...




​​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أغسطس 2014)

*ما ينقص العمارة العربية ....تحليل و أرشفه تفصيلة المادة المميزة المستخدمة بكل مشروع عالمي*




​
موضوع بصفحة بالفيس....والرد

شده العمود الدائري 

يوجد 3 انواع 
1-فورمه استيل وبتكون جاهزه عند شركات المقاولات وده الشغل النضيف 
2-فورمه خشب ودي بنجيب لوح خشب كونتر مثلا ونرسم عليه دائره حسب قطر العمود بالاضافه الي تخانه التجليد وبتكون نصفين وبعدين بيجمع الخشب اللتزانه او البغدادي
3-من غير فومه وبتتعمل في الموقع عن طريق بيجيب كانه حديد قطرها اقل من قطر العمود بقيمه قطر الكانه وبيضعها مكان العمود بالنسبه للاكسات ويلف الخشب بتاعه حولها 
***التقويه بتكون احزمه كل 40 سم بواسطه اسياخ 8مم 
الصور توضح المطلوب
#محمد_البطراوى





تفصيلة لخبرة ... ياريت كل خبرات التنفيذ تختصر في صورة أو فيديو لو لزم ....للأسف طالب العمارة يفضل يشتغل رسومات تنفيذية معظمها لشئ لم يراه او يلمسه....ويتخرج بالقليل عن التنفيذي ....وتأثيرها علي أمكانيات تصميمه بالواقع....حتي المشاريع العالمية التي تبهرنا....بدون محاولات كافية لتصوير وتحليل نوعية مادة المشروع المتكرره به وطريقة تركيبها وتنفيذها...فنظل بعيدين عن العمارة العالمية لذلك السبب....حتي لو وجدنها أمامنا بالشركات الكبري كعمل بدول الخليج !!!



ما ينقص العمارة العربية ....تحليل و أرشفه تفصيلة المادة المميزة المستخدمة بكل مشروع عالمي

أين أصحاب الخبرات منا كمهندسين...أين المميزين في التفاصيل وفي اللغة الانجليزية
أين هيئات التدريس في جامعاتنا العربية....أين المعيدين...و الدكاترة...ورؤساء الأقسام
....أين دارسي الماجستير و الدكتوراه وتوجيههم لأرشفة و تحليل ما يفيدنا
بمختصر مفيد من صور و فيديهات و تحليل لمواد تنفيذ 
المشروعات العالمية



مثلا...ما مادة تشطيب مشروع زهي حديد ...ماهي مادته المتكررة بالمبني و طريقة تنفيذها
بالصور و يفضل فيديوهات...
حتي يستمتع الطالب بعمل الرسومات التنفيذية وهو طالب...وحتي كخريج ويسهل عليه التعامل معها
كتصميم و تنفيذ بمواقع الشركات الأجنبية عند تخرجه

الشركات الاجنبية العالمية....والمشاريع العالمية...ليست بعبع



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 أغسطس 2014)

11 صورة


*تعلم عمل المجسم المعماري Study Model*

 من ‫#‏محمد_البطراوى‬


من المصدر: موقع عالم الهندسة المعمارية 
http://woarch.blogspot.com/2014/04/study-model.html#ixzz3AsyQ12T6








  المجسم المعماري STUDY MODEL








*ماهو Study Model
*
* هو عبارة عن مجسم صغير يوضح فكرة المشروع*
*وهنا سوف نتعلم عمل مجسم دراسة باقل التكاليف وبسرعة اكبر
*
*المكونات*

*ورق مقوى*
*نعناع [حلوى]*
*صمغ*
*وورق اشعة ازرق لعمل فتحات الزجاج*


*الان يمكن ان نرى كيفية عمل المجسم*
*اولا نقطع اجزاى الورقة كما في المسقط الافقي وبعدد الادوار او ضعفها او على حسب الشغل
*











بعدها نأتي بالنعناع ونلصقه على الورقة



















ونتم المجسم والشكل الخارجي
​






ونكمل الاجزاء الطولية مرة واحدة وتجميعا طبعا مع عمل اماكنها مسبقا
















ونرى هنا الشكل بعد وضع اماكن الشبابيك بورق الاشعة الازرق الشفاف









وهنا تكون فكرة عمل الموديل لديكم جاهزة ويمكن تطبيقها على اي مشروع وبسرعة ولن تأخذ وقت كبير



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 أغسطس 2014)

4 صور


زهي حديد...
أستمرارية عناصر مبانيها...كحوائط و أسقف...و للمدخل
وأنتشار وحدة المبني وتأثيره بالداخل و الخارج


هي محاولة للأقتراب فقط من مشاريع زهي حديد من علي بعد....ولو جزء من المبني





Sunrise Tower In Kuala Lumpur / Zaha Hadid

أستمراية العناصر في ممر المدخل كسقف و حوائط
بتشكيلات وحدة مبناها...وبينها زجاج
ويظهر برج المبني لأعلي من الداخل










Sunrise Tower In Kuala Lumpur / Zaha Hadid

الحوائط الخارجية تتشكل بوحدة المبني بشكلها الأورجنك...وتستمر بالسقف المعلق الدائري









Zaha Hadid's Library and Learning Center

أستمرار كمر السقف الميتل ال
silver
ككمر بالسقف...ورأسي وأفقي بالواجهة











dubai financial market zaha hadid

مدخل...وعناصر الميتل تشكل بخطوطها في الأتجاهين لسقف المدخل....وتستمر أيضا بعناصر مشابهة رأسية بالمبني





​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 أغسطس 2014)

"فيه ناس تقعد معاهم وتصاحبهم يكونوا دافع ليك للأفضل ويأثروا فى حياتك ويدفعوك لقدام يكونوا هما الطاقه اللى بتدفعك لقدام وناس تانيه تهدك مش تبنيك ودايما تحبط وتكره نجاحك الفرق بين الاتنين دول كبير جدا لدرجه انك بتبقى مبسوط جدا مع النوع الاول ودايما عندك أمل فى بكره أنه أفضل بإذن الله ربنا يحقق لنا أمانينا"

Abdelaziz Nagaty








فعلا البعد عن الناس كثيرة الشكوي .... نعمة...
والأقتراب من الناجحين المتفاءلين بيشجع علي النجاح....
قل لي من تصاحب أقل لك من أنت... 
حتي الأستماع لمثل د.أبراهيم الفقي و د. أحمد عمارة ....
والشخصيات العامة المميزة سواء محلية أو عالمية بتعطي حماس وتفاءل وبتأثر ....






​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 أغسطس 2014)

هناك معماري يشاهد مشروع في اليوم...وأخر لا يشاهد شئ أطلاقا...وأخر يشاهد صورة واحدة في اليوم...واخر مشروعين...وأخر 10 مشروعات في اليوم...ولفترة سنة أو عدة سنوات
فهل يتساوون...في المستوي..وفي التصميم..أو في ثقة العمل
!!


​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أغسطس 2014)

العطلة الصيفية... عايز تستفيد منها



هناك الان مجموعة مميزة ...سهلة وبسيطة لخبرة التنفيذ ... فيديوهات يوتيوب 
فقط في نصف ساعة ستتعلم الكثير...خبرات أيام و أشهر بل سنين من محترفي مواقع التنفيذ
لتبني خبرات لك و تمكنك في العمل ...
يفضل بعد المشاهدات...تحاول البحث عن موقع فعلي للتطبيق...ولو مواقع مختلفة




م احمد داوود 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHsE...AVGi2MbhCJHzTY
أبحث...يوجد عديد من الفيديوهات له بقناته باليوتيوب...


م عبد الغنى الجند 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6c...tlp6os1L5Y_f0Q


م محمد سنبل 
محاضرات علي اليوتيوب رااااااااائعه
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLUmD5wQ2FYzkNU54xwNyRAp0_RASlOPye


من موقع المهندسين العرب...قسم الهندسة المدنية







​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أغسطس 2014)

2 صورة بالفيس....و الرد





جميل وراقي...خصوصا الجراءة في أستخدام الحروف و الكلمات العربية...
عملت قبل كده موضوع مقال عن فن الحروف وتأثيره في التصميم سواء في اللاندسكيب أو كعنوان للمباني....
ولقيت معظمها حروف أنجليزي...وقلت لماذا لا نصمم حروف عربي...
حتكون اجمل لتأثير الحروف و الكلمات علينا....

فقط كنت أفضل اللون الأبيض للحروف...شغل مميز


المعمارية داليا السعدني​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أغسطس 2014)

أخراج مشروع....و تعليق






فقط أقتبس فكرة الأخراج....من تصميم مبناه
ال curves المتعددة المتدرجة
الموجة..كما لأحدي مبناه
zones ..زونات مناظير
zone.... وزون خفيفة خلفية للبلانات التحبير
وزون بالجنب رفيع للتفاصيل

وبالأعلي خلفية أسود للظهور ...عنوان المشروع
تمييز في الاخراج يتوافق مع تمييز المشروع
و ينسجم معه



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق








التدرج...

هنا تدرج بفريمات المبني ...تسمي نهايتها المثلثة gable
المسافات بين الفريمات تقل الناحية الاخري
لمبني green house

وضع موجة... ولكن في هذا التصميم ... رأسي بالواجهة
موجة بالمبني تحمله الأعمدة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق



أخرج بوكسات للشبابيك الكبيرة,,,لتصبح بلكونات
بنفس مقاس الشبابيك
وليشكل الواجهة بالبوكسات...سمة العمارة الحديثة
وللتجديد زاد بروز كورنرين متقابلين للبوكس بأختلاف
بسيط و جديد
وتعطي ظلال بالواجهة ككسرات لأشعة الشمس



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق





برفان...بتصميم مبتكر
وإدخال أشكال ثلاثية الأبعاد للشرائح louvers
غالبا خشب
ولكن كيف يمكن تنفيذها؟
طبعا بأخذ مقاسات لكل شريحة بالكومبيوتر...كرسمه
هل عندك فكرة أخري لتنفيذها؟



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق





مغطس...ببوابة دائرية
وبرتشين قد يكون فيبر جلاس بأشكال هندسية
تتفاعل مع تصميم الأرضية التي تحمل نفس الأشكال ب scale
أكبر
وألوان الأبيض و الرصاصي بالتصميم...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق




مفاجأة الفراغ بقلب المبني البوكس...وتغطيته ببرجولة بفتحات مربعات ضخمة...رائعة
وأستخدام بوكسات بارزة في الواجهة الجانبية كمربعات و طولية...
وكررها بداخل الفراغ بنفس اللون الرائع و بأشكال أخري....


أستخدم البياض الخشن الرصاصي ك strips شرائح و البياض الأبيض الناعم ... وكأنها أباليق أسلامي..
وتدرج الكتل رأسي و أفقي علي يمين الواجهة
أما جزء منتصف فوق المدخل...فمسطحات زجاج كبيرة


جماليات معمارية كثيرة بالمبني



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أغسطس 2014)

زها حديد


دار الفنون...الملك عبد الله الثاني
الأردن

تحفة....الفراغ الداخلي للمبني...و فتحات المبني...وعلاقة الداخل بالخارج


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أغسطس 2014)

*التعشيش واسبابه وحلوله فى الخرسانة*











​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق


جماليات ورقي التصميم

تضاد الناعم و الخشن...الناعم البياض الأبيض و الخشن لحجر بحائط واحد فقط بالتصميم

تضاد ألوان الفاتح و الغامق...الأبيض مع البني و الرصاصي

تضاد الفلات و المنحني....الفلات الخطوط المستقيمة الرأسية كالأعمدة البني..والأفقية كخطوط الباب
وخطوط المنحنية كتثيرة منها الدوائر و الامواج...في السقف والأرضية و أجزاء الديكور الأثاث

تفاعل أمواج ودوائر السقف المعلق مع مايماثلها في الأرضية كأنها وحدة واحدة... تتفاعل معهم وأسطوانة عمود الكونتر ...والنجفة المخروط الناقص..
حتي المراءة الدائرية تغازلهم من علي بعد

ثم انهاءالتصميم بما يحب المصمم....من أضافة اللون الأصفر الذهبي ببريقة ولمعانه في أعماله
من خلال الإضاءات الخفية وغالبا بالسقف المعلق و أغطية الأباجورات بقماش يعكس هذا اللون 
المضئ بأحساس راقي للتصميم





​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أغسطس 2014)

صورتين و تعليق



تصاميم راقية ...و مستوي محترفين...وعلاقات أكثر نضج و دفء...
لتختفي بدرجات ألوانها و لتندمج بصعوبة تحليلها...
وتذوب بين تفصيلها





​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق


أجرام ...تصميمي
التفاصيل تتمرد بفن...مرة تنساب من الحائط للسقف...ومرة من السقف للحائط...ومرة من السقف للأرضية
وهنا
من الحائط للأثاث...أو من الأثاث للحائط

دمجها في التصميم بتغطيس التفاصيل داخل الأثاث
فتعطي ظلال
وكأنها تريد ان تعود لمثيلتها علي الحائط
ليكملا بعض






​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أغسطس 2014)

9 صور






برج مكاتب O-14 ....دبي
التي صممها ريزر + Umemoto 
في موضوع سابق ...عرضت مجموعة من المباني التي شكلت بظهور مادة خلف مادة أخري... لتشكل جمال المبني من الداخل و الخارج
وهنا صمم الحائط الخرساني بفتحاته المربعة قريبة من الأشكل الدائرية بأقطار مختلفة...
وخلفها تظهر غاطسة فتحات الزجاج الأزرق وكأنها كتلة زجاج بداخل الستارة البيضاء الخرسانية ...
بتألق و جمال







جمال مادة خلف مادة..
الحائط الخرساني الأبيض ووراءه الكتلة الزجاج














تنوع الفتحات بأحجام مختلفة...مربعة بشكل قريب للدائري














وضع الفتحات بزاوية 45 في أتجاه واحد...

أركان المبني أسطوانية

صمم دروة السطح أمتداد لحائط الواجهة بأرتفاع عالي...
وبنفس تكيل الفتحات














أمتداد المبني و كأنه يخرج من الفتحات













متألق من الداخل...وأعطي شكل خاص للمبني 
من الداخل و الخارج















هناك فتحات مشتركة بين الادوار...والحائط الخرساني
مترابط بخرسانة الادوار














جميل وجديد تنوع و شكل الفتحات في الداخل














طبع الفتحات علي رسومات....وتصميم أصطمبات مقاسها...قد تكون فوم مقوي ...أو خشب...
وتسليح الحائط الخرساني















حائط دروة السطح...أمتداد للحائط الخرساني بتألق



​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق


مبني يظهر تضاد المصمت الحوائط الطوب و ال void الزجاج
وميزة ببرج الساعة الزجاج....بأعمدته و كمراته و فواصله الحديد 
بتألق و جمال


هناك تدرج مميز بالكورنر الحديد و الزجاج



​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق



رؤية مادة خلف مادة...و تميزها
بتشكيلات ورسومات بلونها الأبيض...وخلفها تظهر بجمال الشبابيك
و الحائط الأزرق ب texture أخر مميز



​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق




أختلاف وتضاد الألوان و الملمس....الطوب و البيج و الأبيض الناعم
وتضاد القديم و الحديث
وتضاد الفلات و المنحني
ميزت التصميم



​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق




مسكن عربي...وجمال الأبراج
زادته تألق
وحتي النخل لها تأثير...وأن كنت أفضله نخل عربي



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق







تصاميم دائرية للسرير و المراية فوق السرير و الابجورات
والإليبس للكومودينو
ودرجات الأحمر المنسجمة للفرش و المخدات...ومأخودة من ألوان الحائط
وحتي السجادة الصغيرة الفرو تشارك باللون الاحمر...
والبني يتفاعل مع الاحمر ...للأرضية الخشب الباركية و السرير وبعض المخدات وورق الحائط 
لتندمج الألوان و الأشكال بجمال...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق






غزل بين الطاولة الدائرية و المراية الدائرية 
بفريمها الخشب الغامق كالطاولة...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق







رائعة الباثيوهات الداخلية...
هنا بمساحات مختلفة
وجمال تأثيرها من شجر وزرع وإضاءات غير مباشرة...
وممكن تكون كمنور مغلق أو مفتوح علي الخارج كجيب


لا نستخدمها في تصميماتنا...رغم العمارة العربية مشهورة بالفناءات الداخلية



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق







الكورنرات الزجاج لها جمال خاص و شفافية
في السكن أو المحلات ...وخصوصا بدون فريمات


وهنا جمال تشكيل الزجاج مع الخرسانات ببروزاتها...والخشب يشارك معهم
أمام حمام السباحة


في الدور الثاني وضع شبابيك صغيرة ... بين بروزات الخرسانة ككمرة و سقف
يمكن رؤيتها بالداخل ... دير داير 

ومبالغة بروز البلاطتين بأرتفاعهم عن باقي المبني...وجمال علاقتهم بالبلاطة الأخري و البلكونة




​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق






ماكيت مشروع طالب




مبنيين....موجة...وإليبس

وأختلاف دورانهم و أقطارهم...وميولهم... لتصميم فتحات المبني
بجمال الأبيض و الازرق بأنسيابية





​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق








الأبراج متألقة دائما مع أي أستيل ....وأي حضارة...وأي بلد
ومبالغة في بروز سقفها
والجدار الطولي الطوب أكد طولها وأبرز تصميمها
وكأنه عنصر مساعد يمكن اللجوء اليه في التصميم



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق






الجزء النصف أسطواني يخرج من الكتلة ..ليضاد المنحني الفلات
وجميل أيضا تضاد و أتزان البارز الأسطواني و الجزء الغاطس

كمر الادوار المتكرر...ودروة البلات فورم و دروة المبني الLOUVERS...
كلها عناصر أفقية تضاد أرتفاع الكتلة الاسطوانية المؤكده بالتصميم...

وبين كمر الأدوار مربعات بيضاء و رصاصي و شبابيك 



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق







البوكسات الفريم الخارجية...
سواء المائلة علي اليسار بفتحاتها المربعة مختلفة المساحات...
أو الفلات بالادوار العالي الفلات ...ببروزاتها
تشكيل للمبني...وقد تفيد في تغطية الواجهة الجنوبية من أشعة الشمس المباشرة....ككاسرة أشعة شمس
وربما كملقف للهواء لأجزاء المبني بداخلها

وبالداخل مميز الاعمدة بأختلاف أرتفاعتهاو أماكنها... وتشكيلات بوكسات مربعة و مستطيلة أفقية ورأسية 

مبني مميز و متزن و معبر...







​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق






تضاد الأسطواني المنحني و الفلات....
جميل عندما يجتمع المشروع علي لون موحد...بلون الطوب...


الجديد...عمل ما أشبه بالفراغات أو بالجيوب بقلب الكتل...وظهور كتل الزجاج بداخلها... 
وهذة الفرغات شكلت المبني مع البلكونات والشبابيك العرضية الغاطسة...
مع الأرتدادات



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق






الشبابيك...مساحتها و تفاصيلها تؤثر علي الداخل و الخارج



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق









مبني رائع بأرشات فتحاته....وبروزات أجزاء الواجهة بأشكال وتدرج منحني..
وفضول لرؤية باقي المناظير و البلانات







​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق






المباني التراثية العربية...بما فيها من قباب و قبوات
وفتحات....وكولسترات جبس
وأبراج ...وتدرج دروتها

بلونها الأبيض...صفاء و راحة و أحتواء





​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أغسطس 2014)

4 صور




مركز style life 
سكني و متعدد الأستخدامات
بكين ...الصين





الأبراج السكني الزجاج...وتظهر خلفها بلاطات الادوار

صمم ميل قليل بسقف الأبراح..وخطوط أعمدة بيضاء في كورنرات الأبراج...
تنزل من القمة المائلة ثم تنساب بميل وبتقسيما رأسية
لتلاقي بجمال و تلقائية خطوط أسقف الجزء متعدد الأستخدامات بخطوط المنحنية أقرب للأمواج
ولتربط الأبراج بباقي التصميم
بطريقة جديدة و مبتكرة














الخطوط المائلة بتقسمات بشرائط بيضاء من الأبراج...يوجد تحتها أيضا وكانها كتلة مثلثة للأبراج ..كما بجنب الأبراج

وكرر الشرائط ولكن بأفقية في أنحناءات لتتفاعل بجمال مع الشرائط الأخري....












الفراغ الداخلي الواسع الدائري
بتدرج في الدروات الهاندريلات للأدوار

وجميل خروج أجزاء أورجنك تقطع دائرية الادوار

بتلقائية و أنسيابية و جمال
واللون الاحمر بتألق درجاته تلمع من خلف الزجاج

أنتشرت شكل الألوان بهذة الطريقة ...في المطابخ الملونة..وحتي في الأسقف الفرنسية...وهنا خلف الزجاج

لا أعرف مادتها بالنسبة للواجهات...ولكن سأنشر فيديو للأسقف الفرنسية اليوم...
















تلاقي الشرائح المائلة مع الدائرية للسقف حول الفراغ
وبعض الدروات ...الهاندريلات بها تدرج لأسفل لتتفاعل مع الشرائط في عروضها و حرية حركتها و أنطلاقتها

وتنوع في الدروات زجاج...ومصمت...ومدرج

وأشكال دروات فلات مدرجة...وامواج....ودائرة صغيرة تقطع الدائرة الكبيرة للفراغ



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أغسطس 2014)

لو الطالب المعماري...قال مش تبعي المبني ده لانه صورة مش منظور....
ومش تبعي التفصيلة أو الفيديو ده لاني طالب مش محتاجه...
ومش محتاج فيدو التنفيذي ده... لو الواحد عمل كده....
وممكن يكون الموضوع فقط 5 دقائق للمشاهدة....

حيأثر معاه علي الرسومات التنفيذية و حيحتاج سنوات أخري بعد التخرج لبناء ما تغاضي عنه... 
في الوقت اللي ممكن واحد اخر يهتم و يتفاعل و يؤثر و يتعلم... فتفرق معاه قبل وبعد التخرج

لو أنت صاحب عمل ...صاحب شركة أو مدير...حتختار مين فيهم؟




​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أغسطس 2014)

مشروع طالبة .... وتعليق




جامعة بورسعيد..قسم عمارة
دعاء كامل ندا


قوة المربع...وجمال تأثيره..وهنا مربعين متداخلين بزاوية 45



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أغسطس 2014)

مشروع طالبة...وتعليق





جامعة بورسعيد
قسم عمارة
أسماء نجيب محمد



علاقات جميلة متداخلة بين الإليبسات المنفصلة مختلفة الحجم ...وأنعكاس الإليبسات أيضا علي اللاندسكيب بأجزاء منها...أو دوائر...


تدرجات في الأدوار ببروزات...وببنها الزجاج 


رأيي...مشروع مميز ...فقط لم يعجبني المبالغة في أنحناءات تشكيل الأدوار بالواجهات..



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أغسطس 2014)

تعليم برنامج الماكس باليوتيوب .... و التعليق



م. Yahia Mattar


من الحجات الى انا فعلا بشكر ربنا عليها و بفخر بيها ان ورشة التصميم الداخلى بتاعتى اتبعتلى على الرسائل الخاصة و على الجروب بتاع الورشه واتعملى تاج على اكثر من 10000 تطبيق عليها 
بجد حاجه فى منتهى السعاده ...يارب اجعل لنا صدقة جاريه ناجر عليها

الرد مني...

عمل مميز...شفت طريقة الشرح...مبدئيا سهلة و بسيطة ومحترفة ...مستني ألاقي برنامج ماكس و أنزله للتطبيق و التعلم ...





لينك الورشة التصميم الداخلي


https://www.facebook.com/yahiamattardesigns/photos/a.529043720461505.128681.5289663904
69238/669966826369193/?type=1







ورشة تصميم داخلى مكونه من 4 دروس تشرح عمل تصميم داخلى من البدايه حتى النهايه 

ارجو ان تستفيدو منه ... و رجاء عمل شير ...وساعد فى تعليم الاخرين

ملحوظه هامه ( ان لم تتنفع انت به فلعل غيرك فى حاجه اليه )

وجزاكم الله خيرا

الجزء الاول :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pi7DHQIiWyY&feature=c4-overview&list=UUZH5QIw5hVOXzuFnD-nQgnQ




الجزء الثانى :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Y2JQxk6Lbc&feature=c4-overview&list=UUZH5QIw5hVOXzuFnD-nQgnQ




الجزء الثالث :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqS1MPN9fzk&feature=c4-overview&list=UUZH5QIw5hVOXzuFnD-nQgnQ




الجزء الرابع والاخير :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7EE_pBiepY






​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أغسطس 2014)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق






الحجر و الزجاج...تضاد دائما مؤثر
الحجر بدفءه و حنين مادته وكانه من التراث...والزجاج بحداثته


أستخدمهما المصمم...بتموجات و كتل كبيرة و صغيرة...وأظوال شبابيك صغيرة غاطسة...وبأطوال مختلفة
ربما أراد ان يعطيي غموض مع انحناءات الحجر...وأنحناءات الشبابيك الغاطسة غير أنحناءات ما فوقها الاعتاب الحجر 
وغموض دوران المصمت الكورنر الكبير...فتتسأل ما هذا المبني؟
وحتي مدخله
 وكأنه حفر غاطس بكتل الحجر...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق








تصميم راقي ومميز...درجة الأصفر الهادئ مع الرصاصي...والبيج...رأيي ... النجفة مختلفة...
والكرسي أمام الشباك لو يتغير أو يلغي حيكون التصميم أحسن...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق








الأنحناءات لدروة أو مراية الدور...شكلت المبني
...وأختلاف نوع زجاج الواجهة و تقسيماته الطولية...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أغسطس 2014)

2 صورة ... وتعليق







برج سكني
وكأنه يشكل كهف بجدار المبني...في قلب البرج
ليبهر بتشكيله..وسط تكرارات بالمبني











​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق




فقط....موجتين من الأنوار



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أغسطس 2014)

*
صورة و تعليق






*

*أحيانا كثيرة....اللاندسكيب هو من يعطي المبني جمالا*






​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق






جمال القطاعات ال 3d
لتبين فكرة بعض التصميمات
وعلاقات الفرغات بداخلها



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق









تفاعل الداخل مع الخارج....وأنسجامهما

فتحات الشبابيك المربعة و المستطيلة العرضية و الطولية....وتتفاعل معها فتحلت لأخري بالداخل كأرفف

ولم يكتفي المصمم بذلك....فجعل فتح السقف المعلق الغاطسة البارزة...ومستطيل أو مربع ... ودرجة
تتفاعل مع فتحات الجدار الخارجي...


وحتي حائط وراء السرير...برزة بتمميز مع درجة الأرضية...وفتحات غاطسة بلإضاءات للإضهار الكتلة...


وحب يخفف جادية المستطيلات...فلجاء لدلع المنحنيات و 
الدوائر....كرسومات بالسقف المعلق....والطاولة الإليبس...وأنحناءات حتي بالكراسي


وبين الألوانات الأبيض والرمادي...أظهر الأحمر الستان اللامع...لأظهار التصميم




​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أغسطس 2014)

8 صور






فيلا...
وأدخال الشجرة عنصر في التصميم...




التصميمات الجديدة
وخصوصا السكنية بتميل لبساطة خطوط التصميم
مستطيلية حمام السباحة...والسور الأبيض....والممر بفتحة مربعة لمرور الشجرة....واللون الرصاص الغامق















وكان خشب الأرضية يقول للشجرة...نحن من نفس العائلة...














الأبيض....والباقي رصاصي غامق حتي فريمات الأبواب و الشبابيك...
وتكوين فرغات مظللة حول مستطيل النجيلة الخضراء

















بساطة التصميم و ترك الطبيعة بجمالها تنسج جمال التصميم
والباقي فقط بلكونة...وأعمدة مقسمة رأسيا لأربعة ألواح خشب...والأبواب الكبيرة المنزلقة....
وسقف المدخل مقسم الي مستطيلات بها حصي رصاصي ولكن فاتح...















السور و دروة البلكونة...بسيط بقوائم حديد طولي ....













وكرر في السطح نفس العناصر...مع النجيلة





























​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق








من مميزات تدرجات بلان المبني...
أنها تعطي فرصة للخصوصية بين البلكونات...والمداخل
وحتي خصوصية الكتلة
وأيضا كتشكيل للكتل



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق








درجتي البيج و الأورنج...


والاعمدة الدبل هايت بأرشاتها الضخمة....
وتنوعها علي اليمين لحمل البلكونات....واليسار لبلكونات و أرشات الكتلة الإسطوانية


وتنوع و اختلاف الكتل بين إسطوانية و منحنية و فلات...


يعطي مسكن مميز الشكل..وينعكس بداخل البلكونات...و بداخل المبني بكتله المختلفة...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق






لم أري بواكي إلا جميلة...وبها راحة و هدوء
سواء بالأرضي...بداخل و خارج المبني
او حتي مرتفعة في أحدي الادوار


فما بالك أذا كان بها أرشات...وزخارف عربية أسلامية...
وبرج بشبابيك صغيرة بأرشات....
وأمام حمام سباحة من ناحية وجبال خضراء من أخري...
ونخيل...


يريد أن يأخذ كنبة ويمدد تحت البواكي...ويحس بنسمات الهواء المنعش...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أغسطس 2014)

بنتعلم من كل لقطة حاجة او أثنين....وبمرور الأيام سيكون رصيدنا ألالاف الأفكار و التصميمات....تنسجم لتعطي فن معماري مميز...نستمتع به....ونمتع الاخريين ...​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أغسطس 2014)

طبيعة ... تخرج ... من الطبيعة







​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق






وضعه بوكس بلات فورم تحت الأبراج
لأظهار جمال تضاد أبراجه الشبه إسطوانية ....وبوكس الأدوار الأولي...

بداخل البوكس...عمل تدرجات بروزات بين الزجاج و كمر الواجهة...مع وجود أنكسارات أو امواج...وأشكال مخروطية زجاج لتتفاعل مع الأبراج...

ربط بين الأبراج ببعض منحنيات الأدوار و لتشكل أيضا جمال فرغات البوابات...

لم يرد للأبراج أن تكون إسطوانية فقط...فصممها إيبلسات مع تغيير في مساحتها و أتجاهها في بعض الادوار.....لمزيد من إظهار الكتل....

وحب يغازل...فوضع مع هذه الحداثة بعض الزجزاج الحجر لتضاد حداثة الأشكال و الزجاج....وربما كان غزل أكبر مع زجزاج علم قطر...ووضع العلم فوقه للأعلان عن الغزل...
فلا نلومه ...أنه معماري





​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق








الشعب المصرى بطبيعته بيحب يفرش حيزه بكل الامكانيات المتاحه وبيشعر بالامان فى مكان ممتلئ بالاثاث هذه حقيقه
محتاجه رايكم فى فرش صاله استقبال لشقه عاديه جدا ايه الى ممكن يتحسن او يطور فى هذا التصميم​
‫#‏سمرفؤاد‬



تصميم مميز...مستوي التصميمات أرتفع لمستوي أعلي...
فقط الستارة بالقلوب والسيديهات اللي علي الحائط أثرت علي رقي التصميم...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أغسطس 2014)

صورة تصميم .....علي الفيسبوك
 و تعليق

م. امل رضا







تصميمات تشبه التاج .... مميزة ...بعدما ربطت دائرية السقف البنفسجي بدائرية الجائط....
والكمرة البارزة تستمر أيضا بالحائط ليكون تشكيل السقف متفاعل و مكمل للحائط....
وباقي السقف المعلق يكمل الدائرية....
واكتمال تفاعل البنفسجي أيضا مع أجزاء الفرش و المخدات ...

مميز شغل الخشب...خصوصا أمام المراية...وجمال ظهور مادة خلف مادة...يمكن تفاصيل رسومات بخشب ظهر السرير...
كانت يفضل أن تكون مشابهة بتفاصيل خشب المراية....كما شئ ما في الخشب ربما التخانة ...درجة اللون...
أظهرته غير عالي الجودة...و النحفة تتفاعل مع الأباجورات بنفس التشكيل...

أضافات الزرع بسيط الملائم للتصميم وبعض الأكسسوارات زي فازة زجاج شفاف بتضيف أكثر للتصميم....تصميم مميز وراقي...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أغسطس 2014)

2 صورة

تصميم ديكور شقة... المرة دي بتفاصيل أكثر


تصميم جميل.... الأبيض ساحر مع الأسود...
وخطوط الميتل الاطسة بالجدار الأسود...وأختيار اللوحات و طولها و فريماتها و المساحات البيضاء بها....
وتفاعل أصفر ذهبي اللوحات مع الإضاءات من الإسبوتس بالفرغات بداخل الجزء الخشب البني....جميل


حتي السجادتين وخطوطهم ...zibra...الأسود و البيج....
و أختيار انواع ورق الزرع المناسب و امكانه بالتصميم...وجوده مكتبات الطعام...
يمكن الأرضية كان يفضل انها تكون رخام بتجازيع بيج....
والستارة بالقلوب و الستارة الشفاف قللوا من جودة و رقي التصميم....






​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق







فتحة بالمبني ...أو بوابة للسماء...ودائما متألقة
الموديل المستخدم زاد المبني تألق....والشبابيك المربعة ...والمصمت بينها أفقيا ورأسيا نفس الموديل 
تدرج ببلان البرج....وكانه بوابات متلاصقة...ثم خروج بجزء منحني فوق أعلي تدرجين
وفي القلب البوابة الأرش غاطسة وبها أيضا تدرج وتقسمات فريمات حرف x...وكررها أعلي البرج بالجزء المنحني
ولمزيد من الأبهار اجزاء مائلة بالأدوار الاولي....
ومبني أربع ادوار بنفس موديول البرج



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق







تضاد الجزء الفلات البوكس...يحوي الواجهة الزجاج وبلاطات الادوار
...ويضاد باقي المبني المنحني و به نفس تقسيمات الزجاج و البلاطات...
وللتغير شكل بأجزاء مصمت وكأنها أجزاء شريطية أفقية متلاصقة....
ونوع للتغير بأحواض الزرع الطويلة وفي تغيير أماكنها...
وهذين العنصرين أثرا علي تناغم الواجهة و كسر الملل...

وانهاءها بمنحني بلاطة خرسانة موجة خفيقة وبأنحناء بالسقف وبه فرغات دائرية...
وللأبهار وضع نخل خلال الفتحات
الدائرية مختلفة القطر...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق








جمال تضاد الناعم و الخشن
وتضاد....الأبيض و الحجر و أزرق الزجاج
وجمال الدبل هايت من فخامة و أرتفاع
وجمال تقسمات فريمات الزجاج

والمميز بروز السقف كبرجوله بقتحات مربعة و مستطيلة
لتكون فراغ حول المبني
وظلال فتحاتها علي الحائط الحجر

مميز....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق








جميل و مميز خروج البوكسات التي أصبحت سمة في العمارة الحديثة....
بأشكال و مساحات مختلفة بتنوع ملفت
المربعة و المستطيلة الطولية و العرضية
وجمال اللون الأبيض مع أزرق الزجاج
وتضاد منحني كونر المبني و جزءه الفلات





​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق








جمال تضاد الجزء المنحني...بالفلات
وتضاد الأبيض...مع لون البيج بالأرضي
وجمال تضاد الأدوار بأرتفاعها...والدور الاخير الدبل هايت

أجاد أستخدام الكرانيش بأشكال مختلفة لتقسم المبني أجزاء أربعة....وأستخدام الأرشات والاعمدة و التيجان...

لتعطي جمالا



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق







تشكيلات رائعة للاندسكيب
تشحن الخيال للأنطلاق الي ...أشكال و تصميمات تحمل تعبيرات طبيعية وتشكل جمال يعطي سحر اللحظة وأبدعاتها


أشجار تجريدي مكررة...لتنتقل وكأنها برجولة محملة علي أعمدة رفيعة...أو كأغضان نباتات....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق






كثرت المبالغة المعمارية بعناصر المبني...
بمبالغة تكبير العنصر....أو تصغيره ....للأبهار


وهنا بالغ في المزراب...واكده باللون الاحمر...يحمله عمودين أبيض اللون...
وجعل المزراب شلال مياة لحمام السباحة...
فيصبح شكل و وظيفة ..


أنه المعماري



​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 أغسطس 2014)

صورة .... و تعليق بالفيس









تصميم كويس....باقي السجادة و إضاءة للنجفة وزرع






​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق






الأبيض متألق دائما وخصوصا للتصميمات المميزة

وجمال تضاد المنحني مع الفلات
وخروج كتلة رفيعة ...أستخدمها أزاي في الداخل؟
وأجاد اللعب بالمربعات ... بأحجمها الثلاثة 
الكبيرة و المتوسطة و الصغيرة
وبنغمة ....مربع فتحة...مربع مصمت...وهكذا
وحتي باب البيت مربع
والشباك فوقه مربع

خروح كمرة تحملها 3 أعمدة 

والنخيل و الاندسكيب شاركت
لتصميم هادئ و مريح ومتألق



​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق علي الفيس









جميل..والألوان فخمة و ناعمة
يفضل تربيزة الرسيفر تكون برضه خشب أبيض...وإضاءات الأباجورات



​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق علي الفيس








المنظور جودة المواد عالية وتقترب من الصورة....وأنسجام الألوان هايل...
يمكن السجادة والأرضية مش ملائمة...ومبالغة عرض خلفية السرير...
لو تقل شوية أفتكر حتكون أنسب..وعمل أضاءات للأباجورات...
وللأضاءات الأسبوتس علي الخلفية..



​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق





يبقي الطراز النوبي مصدر لراحه النفس واطمئنان الروح 




​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 أغسطس 2014)

صورة و تعليق







تفاصيل كثتيرة ودقيقة...الكنبة لو لون واحد سماوي 
مثل البوف كنت تبقي أجمل و لو بدرجة أغمق....عن الشرائط الطولية

أختيار موفق وجميل للأباجورات بلونها الأبيض وشكلها البصلي
مستوحاة من دوائر التفاصيل خلفها...ومن لون الأبيض فيها
والرائع الزجاجة السماوي الشفافة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 أغسطس 2014)

وضعت سؤال بالقسم الأنشائي



تفتكر أيه المادة المستخدمة في الديكور الداخلي؟ 

خشب...جبس وهل يمكن الجبس يتشكل كده
GRC

أو ممكن يكون السؤال هل يوجد مادة يسهل تشكيلها لتعطي الامكانية
بهذة المنحنيات ؟ وما هي ؟ وكيف تصنع في قوالب ...هل مثل الفيبر؟
مهم السؤال ده
لان الخشب غالي وصعب التشكيل...والجبس أعتقد انه لا يقدر علي عمل مثل تلك البروزات الكبيرة

ومنتظر الرد




​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 أغسطس 2014)

موضوع و تعليق.... من الفيسبوك



معندوش لا محل ولا حتى كشك صغير يرسم فية مع انة فنان بس طموحة خلاة يقعد بكرسى فى الشارع بالادوات بتاعتة وحاطط لوحة العظيمة على الرصيف لما شفت جمال رسمة وقد اية فنان استأذنتة اصورة وهو بيرسم قد اية فرح اوى وقالى ابقى تعالى ديما لوجى كلها هتعجبك والمرة الجاية انا ناوية اروح افرحة اكتر واشترى من عندة لوحة واديلة الصورة دى )
يارب قدرنا نفرح الناس ولو بضحكة بسيطة وربنا يرزقة على قد تعبة 
#شارع_المعز

Abdelaziz Nagaty





تبقي تحفة لو رسم لوحتين كبار بالطول أو ثلاثة....وأتحطوا قريب من بعض في الصالون او المعيشة...فنان


الفنان بشارع المعز




‎​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 سبتمبر 2014)

من الفيسبوك
من...
Abdelaziz Nagaty



الجدران الخضراء العشبية

الآن في عام 2014 فإن المعماريين حول العالم يتنافسون في الطريقة التي سيضيفون بها هذه الجدران إلى تصميماتهم،
على أمل أي يربحوا جائزة معمارية قيمة تدخلهم عالم المشاهير


.لكن ما الذي يجب أن تعرفه عن هذه الجدران ؟

!!ما هي الجدران الخضراء؟هي عبارة عن نباتات حية تعيش على ألواح مخصصة لها تستند على الجدران الخارجية أو الداخلية للمبنى مشكلة ما يعرف بالجدار الأخضر.

و لها مسميات أخرى مثل الحدائق الشاقولية أو الجدران الحية أو الجدران البيئية ...


ما هي فوائد الجدران الخضراء؟!
بعيداً عن المنظر الجمالي الرائع الذي تضيفه الجدران الخضراء للمبنى
فإنها تحمي المبنى من مياه الأمطار
و من درجات الحرارة المتقلبة في الخارج
فتشكل بذلك عازلا طبيعيا عن عوامل الجو الخارجية. 
و تعمل كذلك على تخفيف الضجيج الداخل للمبنى و فائدتها للبيئة التي تعطيها أفضلية جيدة في المجموع البيئي للمبنى.

هل نستطيع رسم تصاميم مختلفة بالجدران الخضراء؟
لا داعي للإجابة فقط تابع الصور في الأسفل.هل هي مكلفة؟تختلف حسب نوعها و حسب طرقة تركيبها ... فستكون تكلفتها منخفضة في حال تم زراعتها في الموقع مباشرة.

أما في حال احضارها جاهزة فان ذلك سيزيد من التكاليف.هل يمكن استخدامها لزراعة الخضار و الفواكه؟لم يتم ذلك حتى الآن، لكن من الممكن نظرياً زراعة بعض أنواع الفاكهة و الخضار عليها.صيانتها صعبة أم سهلة ؟!!للأسف صعبة


ماذا عن تأثرها بالطقس؟
يتم اختيار أنواع من النباتات مخصصة لهذه الجدران لا تتأثر بالفصول و تبقى خضراء دائماً.​​












​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 سبتمبر 2014)

4 صور




ورشة عمل بكلية بفيتنام
وأستخدام الكرتون








بيشتروا الكارتون لوحات كبيرة ... ويقصوا منها الأشكال 







بيصمموا أسطوانات كرتون و يلزقوها مع بعض 
كأنها أساسات لتعلية الماكيت








الطالب المعماري يفضل يكون عارف طريقة الأنشائي
اللي حيستخدمها في الماكيت






 عمل الماكيتات لمباني صعبة
وبامكانيات قليلة
يوجد باليتيوب فيديوهات تساعد علي
عمل الماكيتات
الكارتون

هل الكارتون ده يباع كلوحات بالمكتبات ... أو حتي مصانع الكارتون ؟


​


----------



## ::السفير:: (3 سبتمبر 2014)

موضوع مفيد صفحآته مليئة بآلآبدآع و بآلصور آلي نحتآجهآ من آفكآر و من آذوآق
مشكورين جميعاً و ع الرأس صآحب آلموضوع


----------



## أنا معماري (3 سبتمبر 2014)

::السفير:: قال:


> موضوع مفيد صفحآته مليئة بآلآبدآع و بآلصور آلي نحتآجهآ من آفكآر و من آذوآق
> مشكورين جميعاً و ع الرأس صآحب آلموضوع



مشكور علي كلاماتك و تشجيعك ....جزاك الله خير


----------



## أنا معماري (3 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق




البوكسات أصبحت من سمات العمارة الحديثة
والمصمم هنا حب يخالف البوكس المتعارف عليه بشكل حرف G
بأسقف مائلة والبلكونة تكمل باقي حرف G
وبروز البوكس الفريم الأبيض

وصمم كتل بروزات من الخشب برضه أصبح الخشب بالواجهات سمه في العمارة الحديثة..
وقواطيع مادة بيضاء
وبينهم الزجاج غاطس
بتألق و جمال




​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





جميل تصميم خلفية أثاث المطبخ 
بتأثير الحجارة الزلط
مش عارف نفذها ازاي 
هل هي زلط حقيقي ام بلاطات مصممة بالشكل ده
بس الزلط باين بروزاته علي الحافة

جميلة ومتألقة .... أي تأثيرات طبيعية في الديكور

وممكن يستخدم حتي في حائط بالمعيشة...أو من ضمن ديكور محل



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





جميل الأبيض في الغرفة ككل...ويأتي الأزرق السماوي بدرجاته
مع الأصفر الذهبي

والزجاج الشفاف السماوي أيضا ليكمل التصميم



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق








متهيألي لوحطيت زجاج أزرق شفاف حول الحديد  وأضاءات داخله حيكون أحسن... 
وحتي في المنحنيات الحديد علي اليسار...
أستخدام الزجاج الملون مع كل curv منهم بلونه المختلف...
حتعطي مفاجأة وحركة وبهجة في التصميم...





​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق






البواكي...دائما متألقة 
سواء في الأرضي...أو بالأول
بأرشاتها...وظلال جلساتها

النخل مميز ....ملاصق بأحواض مربعات كجزء من حمام السباحة




​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق






كشرائط الورق....جميلة فكرة كمر الأدوار
وأيجاد حركة سواء للخارج او ميل ..أنكسار للخارج
متألقة كتشكيل و ممكن تكون مفيدة ككسرات لأشعة الشمس



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق







برج الأسطوانة عالية ...
وتضاد الفلات بأنحناءها
والبوكس يظهر هنا بلون أخر ليؤكده البمبي pink
بميل للخارج لأعلي ...ويضاد ميل الزجاج بالواجهة الأخري
ويخرج منه البلكونات
وربط اللون البمبي بببعض عناصر المبني
ليعطي مبني مميز





​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق




جميل فكرة ...
أن تشترك الدفعة في تصميم مثل منطقة او حي كامل
وكل طالب يصمم مبني واحد منها
برسوماته
ويشارك في الماكيت الجماعي للدفعة بمبناه
روح الجماعة ما نفتقده في أعمالنا



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق









تدرج بروز للخشب
وتدرج من الانحناء الي الرأسي
وغزل معماري

​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق







جمال وتألق مادة خلف مادة...
وهنا بأشكال ثلاثية منحنية ... بأحجام و أتجاهات مختلفة
ووراءها الأدوار التقليدية بلاطة و زجاج
وهنا درجة من الأصفر و البني تنسجم مع الهيكل الخارجي

كثرت هذة الهياكل الخارجية بشكل دوائر و أشكال ثلاثية هنا ..ومرة مستطيلات شرائط طولية...ومرة مثلثات...

ربما المعماري يريد أن يوقظ العيون علي فن الجديد ....فلا نلومه







​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





مميز الأخراج ... عندما يستوحي من التصميم
أستخدم ألوان الرصاصي لأحدي المناظير كخلفية
وأحسن توزيع المناظير ...والواجهات بالأسفل
والبلانات أسود...وتشجير حول الأرضي ....
فمميز جمال تصميمه ....بنفس الاخراج



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق



كثيرا لا نلاقي عناصر للاندسكيب المسطحات الكبيرة...
أبتكر بربع إليبسات ...وفي نهايتها curve...ومصطفة في curve
ووضع بين الكمر الربط...أو مواسير بين الإليبسات...زرع به ورود
ليخرج جمال الطبيعة منسجم مع تصميمه






​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





مميزة الاعمدة الثلاثة البيضاء في الدور الاول فوق الفريم
ومميزة انها بيضاء أمام التشطيب المشابهة للخشب
وأكملها ببروز الكتلة الخشب فوق المدخل
وخلفها كتلة من الجانبين بعراميس أفقية رصاصي
بشبابيك طولية
وفي الجنب كتلة طويلة بيضاء ببرجولة خارجة من بلاطة السطح بفتحات مستطيلة


ومميز الشباك الكورنر الطولي
والسور العرضي شبة الواجهة الخشبي وكانه يغازلها



​


----------



## a2233 (5 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أنا معماري (6 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





مش عارف لي معندناش جرأة نعمل كده...مع انه مش وحش
خصوصا لتجاري يتعامل مع الألوان دي....




​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق






مش عارف فكرة الإضاءات المخروط الناقص مأخوذة منين...هل من شكل جردل المطبخ ؟! جايز

أرضية بجودة خشب باركية غامق عالية...
وأظهارها بأبيض الكونتر العريض..أو جزيرة المطبخ
والحوائط وبعض الأثاث المطبخ الأبيض...

مع درجة خشب أخري...لأسفل جزيرة المطبخ و ضلف المطبخ
والميتل للكراسي مثل الثلاجة و أكسسوارات حنفية المطبخ

جميل مستويات أسبوتس المطبخ...تحت الكمرات...وتحت الضلف اللي فوق...و أضاءات السقف

كلما تعايشنا للحظات نتأمل جماليات التصميم بصورة...كلما أصبح التصميم المتميز عمل سهل وممتع ...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق






جميل ...تحويل أرضية المول 
للوحة فنية
بأشكال و درجات ألوان الأرضية...الأزرق و اللبني و الأبيض
من القنال تكس

وخصوصا لما يكون التصميم الخارجي للمبني غير عادي و به فكرة ما




​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 سبتمبر 2014)

3 صورة لمقال ..... و تعليق
















موضوع جيد لل م.عبد العزيز نجاتي... رغم أنني لم أكن من المعجبيين بالبرج ده...هو... 
وبرج لندن لنورمان فوستر...بسبب شكل البرجيين ...
ولكن عندما قر أت المقال...وتصمميه من الخارج بما يشبه المشربيات ... وكأنها طبقات...ككسرات لأشعة الشمس ...وصممت الواجهة الخارجية لتقلل جهد التكييف الداخلي
فالبرج كمعالجة من الداخل و الخارج...مميز...
وأظهرته طريقة العرض المميزة








​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق








الأباليق ...متألقة دائما في المباني سواء أبراج...أو سكني 
بدرجتي شرائطها البيج الغامق و الفاتح...أو بأي ألوان أخري
ويظهر جمالها أكثر...مع الاعمدة و الأرشات ...
و أستمر بدرجتي الالوان فوق العتب الأرش...وفي تاج العمود كنجمة إسلامية....
وفي الاعمدة ..خالف بشرائط طولية


والبرجولة الخشب و جمال النخيل...والعنصر المائي يكملون مع الإضاءات سحر المكان




​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق







أستغل شكل المخروط الزجاجي الطولي ....
ليؤكد الارتفاع....ويضاد بالزجاج...مصمت بلون خرساني الادوار المتنوعة بين غاطس وبارز


ونوع ليؤكد التضاد بينهما أيضا بأستغلال ميل المخروط ...وأستخدامة أيضا لميل بروزات الواجهة بنفس الزاوية


وفوق المخروط الناقص...أوجد برجولة أفقية...تضاد البرجولات الرأسية بالسطح



​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق








أستخدم البوكسات ...سمة العمارة الحديثة...
بتضاد في اللون البيج و الابيض...وبتضاد الارتفاعات ...دور و دبل هايت
والزجاج يغطس بداخل البوكسات سواء في الكتلة الدبل هايت بزجاج دبل هايت أيضا...أو في البلكونات البارزة

وهذة التنوعات أعطت المبني تمييز




​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 سبتمبر 2014)

6 صور










جمال التدرجات...والأستفادة منها في الإضاءات العلوية
ولتشكيل المبني وكأنها اجنحة فرشات....
بأحجام مختلفة

وتنوع بين الخطوط المستقيمة و المنحنية و المائلة...سواء رأسيا أو أفقيا

جميل بروزات الأسقف أعطت ظلال علي الواجهات

جميل ظهور مربعات الفتحات....من خلف أعمدة الأسقف
















تدرج الأسقف و أختلافات بروزاتها...
وجميل أختلاف مادة الواجهة بينها
وبين كتلة المبني البيضاء المصمتة المتدرجة















لا...انه صمم ستارة أمام الواحهات ككسارت أشعة الشمس
بشكل يماثل ال space trace للأسقف

والخطوط الافقية بالواجهات كفتحات ساحرة
وكذلك الفرغات بين الكتل و الأسقف البارزة بتدرج

وأنهاء التصميم بالأعمدة الطولية الإسطوانية لتزيد المكان سحرا وروعة















موقع عام علي البحر....كأجنحة الفرشات...
تستعد لترفرف وتطير















تشكيل structural التغطيات
الاعمدة في الوسط...و الستارة أمام الكتل...
شاركوا في حمل الأسقف





​








هذا المبني بيفكرني نوعا ما ....
ويمكن أن يكون مستوحي من أوبرا سيدني...
في الموقع وتمييزه...وفي التدرجات وتنوع بروزاتها..
.حتي في تشابه وتضاد الكتل بألارضي مع الأسقف والفرغات او الغواطس بينهما








​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





الأدوار الأولي مصمتة بعد زجاج الفتارين الأرضي....بجمال أختلاف عروضها....
بين louverl..صم كمرة عريضة بها أسماء المحلات...
ثم كمر عرضي فوق الشبابيك....وأستغل الكمرة الأخيرة...
لتشكل بوابة الفراغ بالوسط....


وأستمر في هذا الأستيل في البرج الأسطواني ...
بتدرج بروزات بعض كمر الادوار الأسطواني...
سواء في البرج الإسطواني....
أو في بروز كتلة كبيرة زجاج اخري....


او بمفاجأة الإدوار الاخيرة....من خروج الكمر الإسطواني..
أو أقتطاع جزء من البرج الزجاج


حتي المدخل علي اليمين...
خروج كتلة زجاج إسطوانية علي الاعمدة...
لتشكل جمال المدخل


جميل تجانس و أنسجام أجزاء المبني



​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق







المبني كانه كتلة بوكس بأطار بارز ....من سمات العمارة الحديثة...

وجميل خروج كتلتين كعموديين ضخميين بأركانهم المنحنية ...ليحملا البوكس..أحداهما يتوقف بالأرضي...والأخر يخترق البوكس المثلث وكأنه يفتخر بشاهق أرتفاعه....
والبلوكة تخرج كوظيفة ولتربط بين العمود الكتلة و البوكس المثلث

والبلكونة الاخري...كقاعدة المثلث....بجوار وظيفتها...وتستمر كتغطية لمواقف سيارات المسكن

لم تعد العناصر المعمارية....تؤدي وظيفتها فقط....بل انطلقت لتشكل وتتجانس و تتناغم مع أجزاء أخري من المبني

بأنسيابية و انطلاق خطوطها...معربة عن جمال بياضها





​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق بالفيسبوك








مدخل صاله استقبال مفتوحه بفيلا من تصميمى ... رايكم البناء طبعا مطلوب 
#سمرفؤاد



مميز النجف ...شبه حركة السلم...
ومراية قلب السلم كويسة...جايز ده مصعد...
بروزات الخشب مأصرة علي نعومة التصميم....
ولكنه يبقي تصميم مميز. ليكي..




​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق بالفيسبوك








مدخل صاله استقبال مفتوحه بفي
مدخل صاله استقبال مفتوحه بفيلا من تصميمى ... رايكم البناء طبعا مطلوب 
— withSamar Fouad and 4 others.





شغل جميل و مميز ....
التصميم حالم....وناعم..
ولكن شغل الخشب وخصوصا بروزاته أثرت علي نعومة التصميم ...





​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق







كتلة flat...بنهاية منحنية في ال plan...
وأظهرها بخروج أجزاء من الامام في عدة ادوار....لتضاد الانحناء...أما أن تكون خروج مربع لدورين...
أو مدبب بزاوبة لخمس ادوار
أو خروج علي جانبي الكتلة لدور....في الادوار الاولي


ومميز المبني بحائط بطول المبني ويعلو عليه....زاد المبني تألق وتضاد مع الاجزاء المنحنية



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق بالفيس






what is your opinion about it ??




كل عنصر كويس لوحده...ولكن العلاقات بين عناصر التصميم دون المستوي
...
فقط المميز ....علاقة الحوائط بالأرضية....واللوحة الجدارية يالحائط خلفها البيجات...
واللون البنفسجي للأثاث و الحائط....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق






البوكس...سمه العمارة الحديثة
أطار خرساني بتصميم جديد.... أحدي أضلعه الأرضية الرخام الأسود
وسقفه به إضاءات إسبوتس
وفرغات بينه وبين البوكس الغاطس بداخله
وبينهم أعمدة...أمتداد للاعمدة الإسطوانية الداخلية
وبلكونه تخرج بارزة من البوكس الداخلي
بدروة زجاج وهاندريل ميتل

هذا الإستيل...صريح هادئ معبر ... له جماله الخاص




​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق







تعبير أخر للبوكس...
يبالغ في البروز....ليظهر جماله
ويحوي بداخله...الزجاج الغاطس...وكتل مصمته...ودروة زجاج


وحتي سور المبني حب ان يتفاعل مع التصميم بأرتفاعه...ويمتد ليصل للدور الاول من الجنب


بجمال المبني الأبيض...اللون المتألق في التصميمات المميزة





​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





كتل بارزة خشب...مميزة
سمه في العمارة الحديثة
ونسجها...أيضا كدروة بين الشبابيك...
خرج بكتل مثلثات من الواجهة لمزيد من التشكيل و الإنارة...
أستخدم مع الخشب و الأبيض المنسجمين دائما....اللون الازرق كبانوهات بالواجهة


واختار لقطة قريبة من المغرب...ليذوب أزرق الواجهة مع السماء



​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





هذا التصميم...
وكأن المصمم يقول لنا
نعم
الحديد المشغول يمكن تشكيله ليفعل سحر خاص به...
بما يتناسب مع أستايل التصميم ...
فهناك الألاف من الرسومات و التصميمات...التي تعبر عن أحساس المعماري...سواء فن إسلامي او مودرن ....


والجميل هنا جمال مادة أمام مادة...
والحديد المشغول أمام الحائط الأبيض...
يعطي جمال خاص بالفراغ بينهما
ويمكن أيضا إضافة إضاءة لترمي ظلال...
تزيد التصميم تألق و جمال



​


----------



## SheplElaslam25 (11 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أنا معماري (11 سبتمبر 2014)

SheplElaslam25 قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير



الله يبارك لك...


----------



## أنا معماري (20 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق بالفيس






ايه رأيكم فى التصميم ال لسه مخلصش ده 

الرد

أيه نوع المبني ؟...مميز وأن كان فيه مبالغة في التخانات والسقف



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق







تنوع أستخدام عناصر الأعمدة البيضاء...
كمظلة طويلة محمل نهايتها علي أربعة أعمدة ....بفراغ مربع بينها
في الوسط تدرج في اعمدة مختلفة الأطوال بكمر...
في اليمين تنوع عروض الأعمدة التي تحمل البلكونة...وتشكل فرغ تحتها...
نوع بالقبو الدائري بالسقف ...وبروز كتلة مستطيلة للشبابيك في الوسط...


أي أنها تنوعات كونت فرغات...أو تشكيل بكتلة المبني



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





جميل عندما يتحرر المعماري....
البوكس الأطار الأبيض البارز...بأضلاع منحرفة...
والlouvers الشرائح الخشب هنا مموجة...أفقيا و عناصر طولية....
وخالف هذا البوكس المنحرف... بعنصر طولي...من العمود بشكل أيضا منحرف والزجاج من حوله يقفل فراغ الدبل هايت مع الحائط الجانبي...مع كمر ميتل أفقي منحرف أيضا....


أستخدم الرخام البيج المجزع أفقيا...كعنصر طولي بالجنب ليظهر ويأكد باقي أنحرافات الزوايا...
وكرره كأجزاء طوليه منحرفة تحت بوكس الشرائح الخشب



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 سبتمبر 2014)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق







اللون الأبيض....وأستخدام البروزات المبالغ فيها...وفي أتجهات مختلفة...كمضلات للبلكونات
والزجاج الشفاف كدروة للبلكونات بدون هندريل...
والأرضية ألواح الخشب...


وبالغ بكتلة جميلة طولية كبوابة....وبلون مخالف بني غامق....و أعمدة أستيل بني....


عناصر ساحرة مع بعضها



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق






بوكس مربع مميز وقوي..... بأطار أبيض بارز....
وحواف داخلية مشطوفة
وبروز بلاطة الدور ككمرة بداخل البوكس
وتستمر لتغطية المدخل
بلونها الميتل الرصاصي مع القطوع الرأسي...


أستخدم عناصر أخري مميزة...كالميدة الرصاصي حوض زرع...ورفرفة بلاطة البلكونة الخشب....


وبروز حوض زرع أبيض وفاصل عن المدخل...


أما المدخل فكتلة الحجر الرصاصي المميزة لتضاد أبيض البوكس....والألاضية أيضا رصاصي غامق


لفت النظر معماريا بكتل بسيطة تتحدث بأختلاف موادها و ألوانها و ملمسها.....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 سبتمبر 2014)




----------



## أنا معماري (20 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





جميل....أنحراف كتلتين المستطيلين
تشكلا فراغ ....
يخرج منه كتلة مربعة بني خشب متألقة




​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق بالفيس






لقطه عبقريه
وكاله الغوري شارع المعز 


الرد
رائعة.... مع الأباليق الذهبي و الأسود...وعناق الخشب و الحجر....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق




​ما الذي يمنعنا....أن ينتشر هذا الأحساس ...
بشوارع و حواري بلدنا
بالقري...
هل التكلفة...طيب ما البيوت عندنا من المسلح بتكاليف أغلي...
طيب هل هي عقلية المجتمع....ما النوبيين عندهم ما هو شبه هذا و أجمل منه....
هل هي طبيعة الأرض...القري عندنا الأرض سمراء خصبة...
غالبا هو كسل...كسل ساعة يكون يمنع بعده تمتع وراحة لسنوات ومشاركة من أبناء القرية


منذ سنوات طويلة مضت وانا طالب بسيط...كانت عمارتنا من الستينات...شكلها من الداخل بقي قديم ومتسخ....حاولت... حسيت محدش عايز يعمل حاجة....أنا مش دايما وخصوصا وقتها ببقي بالنشاط ده ... ولكن حسيت واحنا الدور الاخير ....أنا باقي الأدوار مش مهتمة....المهم كتبت ورقة بعدد الشقق 7 في دورنا....وخبط علي كل شقة و عرضت الموضوع....وأبتدءت بالناس الميسرة و اللي تحب التجديد....لقيت ترحيب أكبر مما هو متوقع ...بل من هو عرض أن يدفع أضعاف...وأحضرت عامل يجلي الموزييك نصف السفلي للحوائط...فأصبح ناصع...وبيضت بالجير باقي الحائط لرخص التكلقة...وأصبح الدور منور ومتألق لسنوات....بأسعار بسيطة
الغريب والمضحك والذي أسعدني ....وبقيت أبتسم و أضحك و أنا امر بالأدوار... لاني لاقيت بعدها بأيام و أسابيع باقي الأدوار...قلدت...في أدوار ساكنيها مبيحبوش الدفع....أخذوا بواقي البياض الجير اللي تركته بالسطح و كملوا بيه دورهم...وهناك دور أخر معظمة من الميسورين...أحضروا بتاع دهانات معلم و عملوا دهان زيت غالي متألق....وكانوا بيفكروا يغيروا الموزييك بالرخام....وبعضهم أكتفي بتجليد حول باب شقته برخام جرانييت فاخر...والعمارة خمس أدوار بقيت فلة...العمارة من السيتينات بمصر الجديدة...القاهرة


فالناس عندنا...عايزة طريقة معينة لتنشيطها و تحفيذها....بمستوياتهم العلمية و المادية و بطبيعتهم المختلفة......فتعلمت...حاجات منهم...أبدء بالذي يتقبل الفكرة و الميسور....والمتعلم....وسهل التعامل.....طنش الباقي....وأعمل....حتلاقي العجب...


فهل من يحب أن يبدء




​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 سبتمبر 2014)

حوار بالفيس حول موضوع سابق...في الصفحة 115 هنا
كتبت


جميل عندما يتحرر المعماري....
البوكس الأطار الأبيض البارز...بأضلاع منحرفة...
والlouvers الشرائح الخشب هنا مموجة...أفقيا و عناصر طولية....
وخالف هذا البوكس المنحرف... بعنصر طولي...من العمود بشكل أيضا منحرف والزجاج من حوله يقفل فراغ الدبل هايت مع الحائط الجانبي...مع كمر ميتل أفقي منحرف أيضا....


أستخدم الرخام البيج المجزع أفقيا...كعنصر طولي بالجنب ليظهر ويأكد باقي أنحرافات الزوايا...
وكرره كأجزاء طوليه منحرفة تحت بوكس الشرائح الخشب







الحوار بالفيس حول الموضوع



 
​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق






البوكسات...مستمرة في تألقها
وهنا مربع...ومستطيل...في تنوع و أستعراض
في بيت متعدد المناسيب
وكل بوكس يحوي شبابيك و بلكونات دورين...وميز البوكسات بإضاءات إسبوتس...
والبوكس المستطيل...فوق باب المدخل...وكأنه بروز يشكل فراغ المدخل


زجاج البلكونات مصنفر ... جديد ...
أحسن أستخدام الخشب الغامق البني...مع اللون البني الأستاكو stacoo


وميز الجزء بين البوكسين...بدبل هايت زجاج...يخفف و يظهر تمييز البوكسات



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





تألق البوكسات....العمارة الحديثة
تورنتو
البوكسات هنا مربعة و مستطيلة ...وتدرج في ظهورها
وكانها كتل متراصة .... كفريمات تحوي زجاج وشبابيك ما بداخلها....


جميل الظهور و التراجع....يشكل فرغات...بالداخل و الخارج ويعطي مساحة اكبر للأستمتاع بالأنارة الطبيعية....


وتألق بكتلة مربعة بطول المبني و تزيد...برج الدفايات بالادوار....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





وكأن كل مادة تريد أن تعبر في مبناه عن نفسها....
بتفردها و بتجمعها....
فترك لهم العنان للتعبير
من الارض السمراء....لأحجار متراصة كتل....
يخرج من مادتها حجر ألواح عرضية كخطوط أفقية ....بينها غاطس رصاصي القوائم....وإضاءات بها.....


المداخل عبر عن نفسه ببريق الزجاج ....وفريم خشب الباب به....


وأعمدة مستطيلة رصاصي تخترق المبني لتحمل السقف الرصاصي المعدني ....


وخروج كتلة الدور ....ليس خروج فقط...وأنما خروج مادة...أو كتلة خشب ...بسقفها و ألواحها وواجهتها و بلكوناتها....معبرة عن تألقها وتظهر ما فوقها و ما تحتها....


وأشجار الخريف الجافة العالية....تتمايل بدلع مع المبني


أنه قصة وليس مبني....تحكي للساكن و المشاهد...عن حكايتها كلما مر بها...او خلالها...وكأنها تهزة حتي يدرك الطبيعة...ويدرك أنه أنسان يسكن ويتمتع...ويحس بالمواد...بطبيعتها بملمسها ولونها...وبريقها وسط الطبيعة...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق







تألق البوكسات...
الدور الثاني يخرج كبوكس مستطيل.....كانتليفر ليكون فرغ المدخل والجلسة الامامية.....


ويخرج من بوكس خلفي ولكن طولي...
البوكس العرضي يتفاعل و يخرج من الخلفي الطولي....أنها عائلة...تسكن...وبوكسات تتفاعل وتسكن معهم...


والأشجار العالية تغطي بسكون الليل...وأقطعت منها أخشاب كواجهة أسفل الشبابيك ببوكس...أو حواف داخلية بالأخر...أو حول باب المدخل....
أو تجليد ميدة بلكونة المدخل....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق

من صفحة [h=5]*Visual Architecture*[/h]






متحف السيرة النبوية الشريفة 

فكرة التصميم : 
المبني عبارة عن طابق واحد ارضي يعطي شكل من صفوف الجيوش الاسلامية ولباسها الابيض.
يتمركز وسطه سنتر على شكل عقرب الساعة ومحور العقرب هذا هو القبة وسلسلة الصفوف القيادية القريبة من القائد العام للمسلمين .. هذا هو الشكل الخارجي.
اما الداخل يكون عاى شكل صالة كبيرة تجمع كل الاقسام لهذا المتحف الاسلامي ببساطتة القليلة الارتفاع ...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق




كقطرات ماء....أو ورقات ورد...
بأحجام مختلفة غاطسة وسط الأبيض للحوائط و السقف و الأثاث...وبلون أزرق....وجوانب الرفوف أيضا أزرق....


وأستمر الشكل ولالون بالمخدات وأيضا خفيف بالفرش.....


وأرد تحرر أكثر...فأطلق حائط الخلفية لاعلي خلف السقف...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق






أفكر للاندسكيب....
تقسيمات مربعات تلال ....وبها تجويفات أشكال دائرية...نصف كروية مفرغة
وخالف بجمال في الأعلي بكتلة بارزة دائرية مخروط ناقص...


هل هي تشكيلات جبس...ربما
قد تكون دائرية كما هنا...أو مثلثة ...أو مربعة....أو أشكال هندسية...
أو نجمة إسلامية....أنطلق بما تريد ان تعبر به



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق




جمال المبني في ....
التباين... بين الكتل....أخرج كتل طولية...سواء بعرض غرفة او غرفتين....وبينها البلكونات...وخروج كتلة مفاجأة مربعة ومرتفعة...فأستخدم أختلاف الأحجام في تمميز مبناه....
ولم يكتفي بها فأرد ان يضيف جماليات اخري...لتحير العين...للبحث والتفتيش عن الجمال بها


فأستخدم مادة أخري بني..سواء حجر ..طوب...خشب...وهي متدرجة الظهور بين الأبراج و كمر البلكونات....
فتأكد الأبراج و تظهرها في المبني....وتنوع جمال الواجهات بين الغامق و الفاتح..والخشن و الناعم...

أستخدام قفل النهايات...بقفل نهاية المبني بدور وبروز بلاطتي السطح و الدور....وكذلك يروز سطح البرج المربع....بفن قفل النهايات

ولم يكفيه هذا...فذهب الي تحويل البرج المربع...الي بانوهات زجاج شفاف ومعتم أو بانوة مادة اخري....
لتحيير العين في جمال اخر...بخطوط فريمات شبابيكها....بين المربع كالبرج....
ومستطيلة ككل المبني....و تخالف بتقسماتها باقي عناصر المبني....

عناصر االمبني ....أجتمعت تتألف و تتضاد ...لتعبر عن جمالها
​


----------



## مايا 20 (21 سبتمبر 2014)

رائعه جدا


----------



## أنا معماري (21 سبتمبر 2014)

مايا 20 قال:


> رائعه جدا



مشكورة ...


----------



## أنا معماري (21 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق






كنت كتبت في الموضوع ده...وهو يستحق تكرار الكلام فيه


أستفاد بفرغات بين كتل الأدوار...لخلق فرغات تهوية و أنارة طبيعية...وخلق ظلال يستمتع بها الساكن....فوق ظهر الكتل أستخدم الزرع والأشجار ليكون حدائق خاصة
فهي حلول جيدة في المدن المزدحمة....أو مدن التي بها حرارة عالية ....


ولو تخصصت شركة ... في المباني الجاهزة....في تصنيع تلك الكتل كبلوكات جاهزة...سواء لدور أو أثنين أو ثلاثة....وتتجمع كقوالب الطوب المتراصة... في تدرجات لتعطي جمال....وتنوع واجهاتها....أو أختلاف أتجهاتها بزوية ما...


ولو حد حب يدرس الموضوع...ويبحث فيه كتكلفة من شركات المباني الجاهزة...ويضع تصميمات لها...ويدخل فيها عناصر أخري جديدة....ولتكن من العمارة العربية...مشربيات ولو فيبر...أو أرشات بطريقة ما...او تنوع الأرتفاعات الكتل....أو ككولسترات ضخمة تشكل بغلاف الكتل...ويظهر خلفها الزجاج او المصمت..ستكون دراسة ممتعة و مفيدة....حتي لو وضع فيها سنة للدراسة....سيتعلم و يستفيد الكثيير.....وقد تجد لها مكان مع من يقدرها من رجال الأعمال و البناء....









​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق




جمال مادة خلف مادة....
هنا صمم هيكل من louvers الشرائح الأفقية...بأنحناءتها...والطولية المموجة


بفتحات أورجانك في التشكيل و في الحواف...ما بين أنها بعمق عرضها...وبين أنها تكون موازية للهيكل...


والمبني بالداخل بمصمته و زجاجه...وإضاءاته


والأسم يتألق ببريق النيون....


ما هي المادة المستخدمة للهيكل...هل هي نوع من اللدائن المعالجة؟...يسهل تشكيلها وتثبيتها...والتحكم فيها....
وأزاي تثبيتها ؟...وهل يوجد لقطات أخري؟

فمجرد معرفة نوعها و أسعارها و طريقتها....ستكون رائعة لتجاري....أو كبرج سكني...وغالبا رغم الخوف من الأقتراب من تلك المباني إلا انها قد تكون من مادة ليست خيالية السعر أو يصعب الوصول أليها...أو أستخدامها....فالأنسان عدو ما يجهل...
فهل من باحث في النت عنها؟




​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق







ما بين خروج بوكسات من الواجهة الزجاج...
وبروز تغطية السقف محملة علي أعمدة الدور الاخير....
لأستخدام ما بالسطح....
ويقابلها مظلة المدخل بأعمدتها



​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق







فخامة الالوان الغامقة للحوائط الخارجية...وحتي السقف
وتضادها و اظهارها للحجر....
وأستخدمة كأعمدة بشكل مربع مائل...ولحائط أيضا الواجهة و الدفاية من اعلي....بتمميز مبناة بعناصر طبيعية...
وأكدها بخشب البلكونة...
وخشب الاعمدة السوداء المتقاربة فوق الاعمدة الحجر....في تعبير منتشر..... ومتألق




​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 سبتمبر 2014)

3 صور





معماري...حل شكل الخلايا الشمسية
كموجة ببروز
فوق مبناه
فزادت المبني جمالا....
















​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 سبتمبر 2014)

خط سماء تورنتو....والبط



​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق






جميلة تشكيلات نقاشات السراميك الطبيعة...والورود وخشونتها....
و الأكسسوارات و طقم الحمام و المراية مميز 

ورندر عالي مميز....

محتار في الإضاءات الطبيعية و الصناعية...الستارة ضعيفة ورخيصة برغم لونها الوردي...والشباك ..

انا بحب مسطحات الانارة الطبيعة الكبيرة في الحمام....ولكن الخوف من التلصص عندنا....مش عارف حل المعماري أيه...هل الزجاج المراية يكفي...متهيألي حسب مستوي السكن...

فلو فيلا جنب سور....ممكن نلجاء لتقفيل السقف الخارجي بشبك....أي أستغلال المسافة بين السور و جدار الحمام...بحصي ...وتشجير معين...صبارات....أو شجر وكأنه غابة....

أو أنواع معينة ولو تمشي مع الديكور هنا....ورود....برغم فخامة التصميم و الرندر...إلا اننا كمصممين يجب أن نتأثر بالطبيعة وادخلها في التصميم بعناصرها الكثيرة....الخشب...الحصي...الأشجار و النباتات...لان بدونها التصميم بيبقي جاف وناشف...
وللأسف بيحس بالموضوع ده المستخدم

مبيقدرش بتمتع بالحمام بالشكل الكافي... الموضوع عايز دراسة ونقاشات مننا لمستويات الحمامات المختلفة... وأزاي نقدر نبتكرحلول لتحقيق الراحة جنب جمال التصميم

..مثال...زي دكتات زجاج صغيرة يزرع فيها...أو يكون بها أحواض صغيرة رفيعة..بأمتداد العمارة او السكن....علي أن يراعي امكانية فتح الزجاج و تنظيفها و الأهتمام بها...وحمايتها من أعلي من الحشرات أو ما شابه
ولا مانع من أحتواء الدكتات دي علي مواسير الصحي....أو بديل للدكت الموجود



​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة وتعليق





جمال مادة خلف مادة...


أشكال أورجانك كأنها فروع أشجار او نباتات...والاجانبية فتحات مربعة و مستطيلة...
وفي القلب المبني الزجاج
تناسب أجواءنا الحارة...فأنها ترمي ظلال داخلية...وتقلل فاقد أستهلاك المكيفات....وربما تسبب خلخلة للهواء وتهوية ....من تسرب الرياح و الهواء خلال فتحات الواجهة...
بجانب جمال تشكيلها



​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق



جميل تواجد عناصر طبيعية في الحمامات....
فتوحي بالراحة و الهدوء و الأستمتاع
ولذا لجاء المصممين في الغرب...في صنع دواليب و ضلف و أدراج من الخشب الداكن تحت الاحواض...
لأن الخشب يعطي هذه الراحة...حتي قيل من علماء النفس أنه يمتص الطاقة السلبية من الجسم....وحتي مجرد النظر اليه يعطي راحة....
بجانب شياكة و جودة الخشب

وكرر خشب أيضا للأباليك فوق مراية الحمام...
ويحبون هناك في وضع إضاءات كثيرة فوق المراءة...مثل النجوم...و لأظهار تفاصيل للوجه لمكياج المرأة...أو شعر وجه الرجل و العناية به ....

جميل وضع الصورة بفريم أسود رفيع....وإطار أبيض ليهدء العين قبل رؤية صورة طبيعية خضراء....
وقيل أيضا من علماء أن اللون الأخضر سواء لزرع أو لون...
طبيعي أو حتي صناعي يعطي طاقة إيجابية....
نحن في حاجة أليها







​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق



عجبني أستطالة الضلف العليا لقطع أثاث المطبخ...بوضع أجزاء مصمته بينها وبين السقف...وامتداد لها...وكررها بعنصر مستطيل للفرن و الميكرويف....وأيضا فوق الثلاجة...
فيفكرني بعناصر المباني الطويلة...زي الدبل هايت...


وأستخدم ميتل فضي...للأجهزة و المقابض و أرجل الكراسي لتتناغم مع بعضها البعض....


وكذلك لإضاءات المطبخ الثلاثة...بأجزاءها الزجاج ككبايات الكريستال...وكررها فوق طاولة الطعام


المطبخ بخشب الغامق وجودة....و أرضية باركية خشب أفتح اللون لتهدءه الالوان الغامقة مع لون أبيض السقف و الحوائط



​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





الفكرة كويسة....والمربعات والاحواض البيضاء...المزراب المربع...والإضاءاة البيضاء المربعة...
تجانس جميل بين هذة العناصر...والزهرية الزرقاء البنفسجي رأئعة...
وكذلك الخشب السور الألواح...
عناصر مميزة....ولكن الباقي ينقصه شئ ما...ربما الحجر البنيات غير متجانس...ربما لوكانت بتجليد خشب كألواح حتي لو مادة أخري... و الزرع غير منسجم....

ربما كان يفضل الحوش الحجر السفلي يكون علي شكل موجة....تخفف من حده الخطوط الصريحة...او ربما تبليط ولو صف بلاطة واحد بنفس لون الزهرية البنفسجي وكانها عنصر واحد



​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق




بالأضافة إن خشب أثاث الحمام يعطي راحة في الشكل....إلا أن الدراسات أثبتت ان مع كل فلش أستخدام لخزان التواليت المرحاض...
تنبعث ملايين الجراثيم ...
تتناثر علي أدوات وفرش الاسنان و علي أي فوط و ملابس....


فيفضلون في وضعها بداخل أرفف قبل وبعد الاستخدام...وفرش الأسنان و أي أدوات داخل رف 
وغالبا بيكون أرفف سرية خلف المراءة يسهل فتحها



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 سبتمبر 2014)

شعور جديد في تصميم هذا المبني
ماذا يريد المعماري أن يوصله....خصوصا ان مشاريعه مميزة...وأنا بحب أذا كان أمام المعماري فرصة لجعل مبناه ....مبني بحجم تحفة ...فما المانع في ذلك..مبني سيراه الناس و يسكنه المستخدم...فلما لا أوفر فيه جماليات ....تحقق صياغة المبني بأسلوب جديد...بعيد عن التكرار و الرتابة....فالعين تتمتع برؤيته...و العقل يتساءل عن مصادر جماله...ويعمل تجديد للشعور

أو كما قال فرنك جاري عن مشاريع زها حديد....جاءت لتوقظنا وتقول لنا أن هناك فكر معماري أخر وأتجاهات جديدة...

أنها لسيت فلسفة فقط....ولكننا كبشر نحتاج الي الأنشغال.... بأبداع او عمل او علم أو أي شئ يعطي قيمة....ويقلل و يبعدنا عن الانشغال بما هو سلبي أو غير جيد

ولما لا...وخلق الله الكون من حولنا....مللئ بالألوان والأشكال بتنوع كبيير..فلا هو بلون واحد...ولا بملمس واحد....ولا بمادة واحدة...وشكل واحده....أنما تنوع يساعد النفس علي التسريه والأنشغال بتأملها ....أو تتلامس حواسنا وتتدرب وربما قد تستمتع معها.... فلما نتقوقع في المحدود...وعدم الابحار في أتجاهات قد نتمتع بالتفكير فيها و الأستمتاع بها ....أو التشبه بها...أو الانطلاق بالطاقة في العمل بها....فيصبح الانشغال علم و فن وأستفادة




​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق







جمال الدبل هايت ...
يعطي فخامة للمدخل و راحة الأتساع
وهنا تمميز بأعمدته المربعة الطويلة و متنوعه الارتفاعات للتناغم...

وأينما كانت البواكي....فهي مصدر للظلال و الجلسات...لما فيها من احتواء..فلا تفصل الجالس كما بالداخل...ولا في العراء كما بالخارج


جميل تكرار البلكونات بأعمدتها و السقف الأخضر الميتل....وسور البلكونات ...في مستويات مختلفة وبواحدة منها سلم


وأستخدم الحديد الفورفورجية الابيض....لسور البلكونات و أيضا للأبواب والشبابيك قد تكون ألمونيوم أبيض


ولم يكتفي بهذا الجمال.....بلا أرد المزيد لمبناه
فصمم حمام سباحة أورجانك علي مستويين...وبينهما حائط حجري من الطببيعة...كشلال للمياة...
وأحسن استخدام عناصر النخيل الطويلة و القصيرة....في أحواض وكانها جزر أورجانك حول الحمام الاورجانك....بتنوع بينها وبين الأسطواني و الحائط الحجري....وخطوط المبني الفلات....في تضاد و تجانس و أنسجام




​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق



تون هاوس...مجموعة من البيوت المتلاصقة...
و هنا صممها بتدرج و أرتدادادت حتي في سقفها...لكسر طول الواجهة... وتحقيق خصوصية الساكن ... ورغبته في تفرد مسكنه بلون خاص به...أو مدخل بأعمدة وسقف ببروز...بما يميزه


وتنوع مواد الواجهة بين خشب...وطوب...وتنوع الشبابيك
حتي أختيار الشجر أمام التون هوس...متنوع بين شجر أخضر طويل وأشجارمتوسطة الطول و أشجار بأوراق pink.... 
وأهتمام بتطابق لاندسكيب المنظور مع الموقع حتي في الشجر



​


----------



## khalid010 (24 سبتمبر 2014)

اختيار ممتاز وتصماميم روعة


----------



## أنا معماري (24 سبتمبر 2014)

khalid010 قال:


> اختيار ممتاز وتصماميم روعة


جزاك الله خير...


----------



## أنا معماري (24 سبتمبر 2014)

أوقات كثيرة...
عندما نري صورة تصميم...هنا أو هناك...
نقول حلوة...في لحظة و نمر...


أستمريت هكذا لسنوات...فلا أخذ منها غير رشفة سريعة...
ربما لوجود صوت بداخلي يقول...لن اعمل مثل هذا التصميم...أو لن يعرض علي هذا النوع من العمل
أو كلمات أخري كثيرة
فتترك الصورة...ولكنك لا تتركها...أنما تترك معها أمال و طموحات و أحلام و أنطلاقات لا تتخيل حدودها...



فمنذ شهور قررت أن أقراء بالصور ما أري فيه تمييز...
فهي طاقة مجهود و انطلاقه مصمم...ربما محلي او عالمي
يحمل طاقة أيجابية في عمله...أعكسها علي لمسات تصميمه
فأدع حواسك تقراء ما بها من جماليات...وعلاقات...
حتي لو شئ واحد...فكرة واحدة....أو تأثير أو علاقة واحدة
أو حتي ما وراء التصميم...أو كأني أفكر مع المصمم ...أشاركه العمل والتصميم....أنطلاق معه
أو أتزوق طاقات التصميم....



فتتجمع بداخلي...شئ فشئ...ويوم فيوم...وصوة وأخري...فتنادي علي مثيلاتها
فتتجمع حولك التصميمات...الطاقات...والأعمال العالمية
هذا يكفي....
ولكنه ليس كذلك...لأنها ستأتي معها أشياء ستبهرك
الي ما وراء ما تتخيل



ربما أشخاص عاديين...فأكثر تخصص...فأكثر تخصص...فمحليين...فأكثر شهرة...فأكثر


ويصاحبها عمل عادي...فأكثر تألق...فاكثر شهرة...فأكثر تأثير....


لا تهتم بهذا....وبدرجاته....ولا تدعها تشغلك عن....


رؤية الصورة و ما وراءها...فمنها ومعها ...كانت البداية....وكان التزوق....وكان مشاركة المصمم...والتأثر به...وبخطوطه و لمساته ....


دع أحساسيك المعمارية و الديكورية ...لها وبها و معها...وهذا يكفي



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق



نري كثيرا...بيوت بالطوب
هنا المصمم...أراد ان يستخدمه بأسلوبه
ويعيد صياغة معمارية جديدة ....للطوب
وكانه يريد ان يعيد لمادة ما مكانتها...
أو حسن توظيفها...
ليري المار...أن حتي الطوب إذا أحسن ترتيبه
يعطي جمال...وخصوصية و تألق

وهنا....أستخدم كتلة كبيرة مسدسة الشكل...ببلكوناتها
وأخري أصغر مصمته...وكأنها تضادها..وتعاكسها لتبرز جمالها....

لم ينسي ان يضع حواف علي الجانبين للمبني....من الطوب المصمت...يريد ان يحدد جمال تصميمه
ويقول هنا يبدء ويقف...هذا الجمال

تدرج بمبناه من اليمين لليسار ..تدرج في أتجاه للداخل....

ماميز تصميمه....أستخدام تشكيلات وكانها من الكوليسترا...الطوب
مرة في الامام...ومرة في الحنب الأيمن....ومرة في الجنب الأيسر...تناغم و تنوع ...ليخدم وظيفة الخصوصية...
فلا يري الجار جاره...ويستمتع بالخصوصية


والسؤال هنا...هل أستخدم نوع طوب خاص بالكولسترا أم وضعت رأسية علي سيفها؟
في الصورة في منها الفلات...و المشطوف




​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 سبتمبر 2014)

4 صور

لفيلا ....والتعليق...
بالفيس


تعبير جديد...بهذة الاقواس الأفقية والرأسية....وكأنها تحتوي منظر البجر....
مع الأبيض و الزجاج...
ولكن كيف يتعامل مع الشمس...أو مع الستائر ليلا....أم نوع الزجاج يعالج هذا !!


​

























​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 سبتمبر 2014)

موضوع مهم .... و التعليق
بالفيس


Dr : Tarek Naga
التعليم المعمارى ... بين نظام الخمس سنوات و الاربع سنوات و اعدادى عام هندسة 
----------------------------

أحبذ بشدة بأن تكون الدراسة الاكاديمية للعمارة للحصول على بكالوريوس العمارة كمؤهل لممارسة المهنة خمس سنوات على الأقل فى قسم عمارة و ليست اربع سنوات و سنة اعدادى عام كما هو متبع فى اقسام العمارة بكليات الهندسة ......

حيث ان 4 سنوات فقط من دراسة المواد الاساسية للتعليم المعمارى، كالتصميم المعمارى و اصول و طرق البناء و الرسومات التنفيذية و التشكيل المرئي و غيرها، غير كافية لتأهيل و تأسيس الطالبة و الطالب المعمارى .....

بالطبع بعض المواد فى اعدادى عام هندسة جوهرية و هامة، مثل الوصفية و الرسم الهندسي و الهندسة الفراغية و الفيزياء و فروع من الرياضيات و يمكن تدريسها بالتوازى مع المواد المعمارية الاساسية فى السنة الاولى.

ادعو الزملاء الاكاديميين و اساتذة العمارة فى مصر البدء فى التمهيد للعودة لمنظومة الخمس سنوات كما هو مازال متبعا فى اقسام العمارة فى كليات الفنون الجميلة ...

و لقد بدأت بالفعل عدة فعاليات بين اتحاد المعماريين الدولى و اليونسكو بتوصيات فى هذا الاتجاه كمنظومة موحدة لكل اعضاء الاتحاد الدولى و مصر احد الاعضاء المؤسسين 



التعليق بالفيس

خصوصا أعدادي هندسة...هي تكرار لثانوية عامة...مع ضغط أكبر...بدون إستفادة....إلا مثلا من الرسم الهندسي.....ولكن الفيزياء و الكيمياء و الرياضة...تكرار... ولكن بحس أنهم كانوا مفهمين شوية في ثانوية عامة....ليضيع هذا الفهم تماما بأعدادي هندسة....

أما الوصفيةعدد الناس اللي فهمتها في الدفعه واحد او أثنين....ربنا يديهم الصحة .....

أما العمارة محتاجة علم اكثر خصوصا أنها أمتدت السنوات الماضية...وأصبح بها أتجاهات كثيرة....ومواد اكثر...فمثلا دخلت الماكيتات الليزر...والكارتون..ومحتاجين وقت وفلوس....لإستخدامهم....بجانب برامج الكومبيوتر الكثيرة...التي حلت محل القلم و الحبر و الألوان....فمتي سيتعلم الطالب كل ده....

حتي هيئات التدريس...تخفف علي الطلاب شوية....بتسهيل عرض العلم....وعمل short cut للمعلومة....فبدل ما أن يقراء الطالب خمس صفحات ليفهم فقط جزء...فلما لاتختصر الصفحات في أجزاء بسيطة.....ولما لا تعرض المواد و أستخدامها و تثبيتها و مشاكلها و معالجاتها...في صور و فيديوهات مختصرة.....تختصر الوقت و المجهود...وتوصل الطالب لأعتاب العمارة العالمية....بهدوء و تمتع وهدف​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 سبتمبر 2014)

عندها سمات المعمارية من صغرها 

_





_​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 سبتمبر 2014)

2 صورة و تعليق
بالفيس


شغل مميز...كنت احب أشوف لقطة من فوق ...عند تلاقيه مع الادوار...
الهاندريل بس فيه مشكله أن الزرع مغطية...فكرة أحواض الزرع رائعة مع دوران السلم...
واللون الأبيض و الخشب.....يعطي راحة و متنفس و جمال










​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 سبتمبر 2014)

من صفحة بالفيس بوك
م.سمر فؤاد



للناس اللى داخلة هندسة جديد
 
............

- ﻣﺎﺗﺮﻭﺣﺶ ﺍﻟﻜﻠﻴﻪ ﺍﻭﻝ ﻳﻮﻡ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﻪ 8 ﺍﻧﺖ ﻣﺶ ﺭﺍﻳﺢ ﺗﺒﻴﻊ ﻟﺒﻦ
- ﻣﺎﺗﺮﻭﺣﺶ ﺍﻭﻝ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺴﻄﺮﻩ - ﻭﻻ ﺍﻭﻝ ﺍﺳﺒﻮﻉ - ﻭﻣﺎﺗﺠﻴﺒﺶ ﻣﺴﻄﺮﻩ 120 ﺳﻢ ﺗﻤﺸﻰ ﺗﺘﻜﻌﺒﻞ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ...صدقنى 80 ﺳﻢ ﻫﺘﻜﻔﻰ ﺍﻟﻐﺮﺽ ﻭﺯﻳﺎﺩﻩ
- ﻣﺎﺗﺸﺘﺮﻳﺶ ﻃﻘﻢ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺍﺟﻞ ﺍﺑﻮ 160 ﺟﻨﻴﻪ ﻭﺭﺣﻤﻪ ﺍﺑﻮﻳﺎ ﻣﺶ ﻫﺘﺴﺘﺨﺪﻣﻪ .. ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺟﻞ ﺍﺑﻮ 2 ﻭﻧﺺ
ﻫﻴﻜﻤﻞ ﻣﻌﺎﻙ ﻃﻮﻝ ﻣﺎﻧﺖ ﻑ ﻫﻨﺪﺳﻪ ﻭﻣﻔﻴﺪ ﺍﻛﺘﺮ ﺑﻜﺘﻴﻴﻴﺮ
- ﻣﺎﺗﻀﺎﻳﻘﺶ ﻟﻮ ﻟﻘﻴﺖ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﻌﺎﺕ ﺍﻷﻛﺒﺮ ﻣﻨﻚ ﺑﻴﺘﺮﻳﻘﻮﺍ ﻋﻠﻴﻚ .. ﻏﺎﻟﺒﺎ ﺍﻧﺖ ﻟﻤﺎ ﺗﺒﻘﻰ ﻣﻜﺎﻧﻬﻢ ﻫﺘﺘﺮﻳﻖ ﺑﺮﺿﻪ ﻉ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﻌﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪﻩ .. ﻛﺎﺱ ﻭﺩﺍﺍﺍﻳﺮ
- ﻟﻤﺎ ﺣﺪ ﻳﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﻋﻠﻴﻚ ﻳﺎ ﺑﺎﺷﻤﻬﻨﺪﺱ ﺩﻩ ﻣﺶ ﻣﻌﻨﺎﻫﺎ ﺍﻧﻪ ﺑﻴﺤﺘﺮﻣﻚ .. ﻫﻮ ﻏﺎﻟﺒﺎ ﻣﺶ ﻋﺎﺭﻑ ﺍﺳﻤﻚ ..
ﻭﻟﻮ ﺍﺗﻘﺎﻟﺖ ﻣﻦ ﺩﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﻳﺒﻘﻰ ﻣﻌﻨﺎﻫﺎ ﺍﻧﻚ ﻋﻤﻠﺖ ﺣﺎﺟﻪ ﻏﻠﻂ ﻭﻟﻴﻠﺘﻚ ﻣﺶ ﻓﺎﻳﺘﻪ
- ﻣﺎ ﺗﺘﻌﻮﺩﺵ ﺗﺎﺧﺪ ﺻﻮﺭ ﻛﺘﻴﺮ ﻭﺍﻧﺖ ﻓﻰ ﺳﻨﻪ ﺍﻭﻟﻰ ، ﺻﺪﻗﻨﻰ ﺩﻩ ﻟﻤﺼﻠﺤﺘﻚ ﺍﻟﺼﻮﺭ ﺩﻯ ﺍﺣﺘﻤﺎﻝ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﺗﺘﻤﺴﻚ ﻋﻠﻴﻚ ﺫﻟّﻪ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻛﺪﻩ ﻭﻣﺶ ﺑﻌﻴﺪ ﺗﺘﺤﺴﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﺍﺀﻩ ﺍﻟﻠﻰ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ
- ﻣﺎﺗﺪﺧﻠﺶ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺟﺮﻭﺏ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﻌﻪ
- ﻣﻔﻴﺶ ﺑﻨﺖ ﻑ ﻫﻨﺪﺳﻪ ﺑﺘﺎﻛﻞ ﻣﻦ ﻛﻼﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﻬﻮﻛﻪ ﺩﻩ .. ﺍﻭ ﻣﻤﻜﻦ ﻟﻮ ﺭﺣﺖ ﻗﻮﻟﺘﻠﻬﺎ ﺍﻧﺎ ﻣﻌﺠﺐ ﺑﻴﻜﻰ ﻳﻐﻤﻰ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ ( سيبك من الجو بتاع الافلام ده )
.. ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﻮﺣﻴﺪﻩ ﺍﻟﻠﻰ ﺑﺘﺘﺄﺛﺮ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻟﻮ ﻓﻮﺗﺖ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻧﻔﺴﻬﺎ ﺩﺭﺟﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺒﻮﻧﺺ ﻑ
ﺍﻟﺴﻴﻜﺸﻦ


- ﻣﺎ ﺗﺮﻭﺣﺶ ﺷﺆﻭﻥ ﺍﻟﻄﻠﺒﺔ .. ﺍﻭﻋﻰ ﺍﻭﻋﻰ ﺍﻭﻋﻰ ﺇﻻ ﻟﻮ ﺣﺎﻟﺔ ﻃﺎﺭﺋﺔ ﺗﺴﺘﺪﻋﻲ .. ﺣﺪ ﺑﻴﻤﻮﺕ ﻣﺜﻼً !
- ﺷﻴﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺩﻣﺎﻏﻚ ﺑﻘﻰ ﺟﻮ ﺍﻧﺎ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﻜﻠﻴﻪ ﻋﻠﺸﺎﻥ ﺍﺑﻘﻰ ﺣﺎﺟﻪ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﻩ ﻟﻤﺎ ﺍﺗﺨﺮﺝ ﻭﺍﺧﺘﺮﻉ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻮ ﺩﻩ ..
ﻭﻻ ﺍﻭﻋﻰ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﻋﻠﺸﺎﻥ ﺗﺸﺘﻐﻞ ﻭﺗﺒﻘﻰ ﻏﻨﻰ ﻣﺜﻼ !!!
- ﻣﺎﺗﺤﻄﺶ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﺳﻤﻚ Eng ﻋﻠﻰ ﻓﻴﺴﺒﻮﻙ ﻋﻠﺸﺎﻥ ﻫﻴﺘﺴﻒ ﻋﻠﻴﻚ ﻣﻦ ﻋﻴﻞ ﻟﺰﺝ ﻫﻴﺪﺧﻞ ﻳﻘﻮﻟﻚ
ﻫﺎﻯ ﺍﻧﺠﻰ ﺍﻧﺎ ﻣﻌﺠﺐ ﺟﺪﺍ ﺑﺸﺨﺼﻴﺘﻚ ..
- ﺍﺗﻌﻠﻤﻠﻚ ﺻﻨﻌﻪ ﺣﻠﻮﻩ .. ﻫﻰ ﺩﻯ ﺍﻟﻠﻰ ﻫﺘﺒﻘﺎﻟﻚ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻣﺎﺗﺘﺨﺮﺝ .
- ﻭﺍﺧﻴﺮﺍﺍﺍﺍ ﻳﺎﺭﻳﺖ ﺗﺤﻮﻝ ﺗﺠﺎﺭﻩ .. ﺗﺠﺎﺭﻩ ﺣﻠﻮﻩ
.....
م.ن.ق.و.ل




​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و سؤال و رد
بالفيس


هل المبني ده غير كافي الأتزان في عناصره...أم متوازن
أو هل هو محتاج أضافة ما
ما رأيك...وماذا يحتاج لو أعطي لك كعمل..... لتطويره؟





حاسس أن مفاجاة التصميم بالبلاطات البارزة كبلكونات و الفريمات المستطيلة....
أن الفريمات المستطبلة كثرت و بأستطالتها في الواجهة الطويلة...
أثرت علي مفاجأة التصميم و جعلته أقل تأثير ...أو أكثر ملل..
أو أفقدت المبني أرتفاعة...بعكس الواجهة القصيرة مميزة و معبرة...


حلها

ممكن في عناصر طولية ما بالواجهة الطويلة...أو كسر طول الفريمات 
ببلاطات أفقية أخري بارزة فيما بينها
​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 سبتمبر 2014)

بأختصار

أذا كنت تبحث عن ردود محترفين

وإذا كان لديك سؤال او عندك شغل ضروري علي برنامج وتريد رد سريع لمشكلة ما...مثلا مشكلة ما في الإضاءة في الماكس
فيمكنك

أذا كان البحث سريع... فيكون اليوتيوب ...فهو يغطي كفيديوهات منتشرة لأشخاص مختلفين أجزاء أي برنامج...فيغطي الماكس و غيره
ويمكن البحث بالانجليزي أفضل و اكثر...وكذلك العربي

أما أذا كان لديك ساعات او أيام بسيطة 
فأفضل حل...هو الدخول في الشات الاجنبي للبرنامج...ويفضل الشات الأصلي للبرنامج
مثلا أسكتشب...او autocad
أو Revit او الماكس
ففي كل شات برنامج من تلك البرامج....يوجد محترفين أجانب هواياتهم الردود علي الأسئلة بسرعة و أتقان
وساعات منافسة للردود....و متابعة وهناك guru...مشرفين أكثر احتراف
فبادر في التجربة...وستجد متعة خاصة و جديدة في التعامل مع عالم جديد محترف
ويفضل أخذ صورة للمشكلة بأستخدام زرار print screen
وغالبا الرد يكون خلال ساعة الي ساعات قليلة...ويمكن السؤال في أكثر من شات للسرعة وتنوع الردود

لا تقلق .....من أنجليزيتك البسيطة
فيمكن الأستفادة من google translate
للترجمة عربي أنجليزي ...و انجليزي عربي
للسؤال و الردود



أذا كان هناك فرصة قريبا ...بأذن الله...سنحاول عمل تجربة معا للسؤال في تلك.... شات البرامج










​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





جميلة لانها فكرة جديدة...وأن كانت تحتاج حجم مفاجاة مساوي لما بدء به ...
في خروج الكتل باختلاف أرتفاعها من الvoid الزجاج...
وإمواج نهايات الزجاج المختلفة كالسحاب
كمثلا خروج أحدي تلك الوحدات البارزة الي أعلي مخترقة سحب الامواج....ولتأكد المفاجاة
ولكنه مازال متألق بفكرة جديدة من خياله


اول دورين...محلات زجاج
ثم دورين بني غامق بفتحات رفيعة
ثم وحداته مختلفة الارتفاعات....وميزها بتضاد الفلات مع المنحني...وعلو المنحني من اعلي


مميز...عندمل يكون المبني بحجم تحفة
فتصبح الخرسانات والزجاج ...عناصر تلك التحفة
لتمتع المار و الساكن




​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق






علي صفحات المياة...
تخرج الاشجار بكثرة
حول مبني

تمييز بالتدرجات المختلفة في الارتفاعات و تنوعها
وبأحجام مختلفة...بنهايات أسقفها القرميد

ولكن تلك الكتل وتدرجاتها هل هي لمبني واحد...وما هو شكل قطاعها...
وهل إذا كانت مبني واحد فكيف خرج بتلك الكتل كلها...أم هي false فيه كنهايات
سواء هذا أو ذاك...
إلا انه أخرج حلم معماري بعناصر مبناه



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





رغم أن لعمارة العربية تاريخها واحد....ألا أن المغرب و سوريا 
أحتفظتا بأكبر قدر من العمارة العربية
بداخلها عن باقي الدول العربية...هل هناك سبب لذلك؟
ولماذا اندثرت بمصر...ولا اتكلم علي التاريخي منها...بل القريب من الحديث



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق








دائرية السقف المعلق....بإضاءته الخفية
والستائر بيضاء شفافة تمتد من خلفه
ودرجات البني الغامق والأفتح للحوائط
والكراسي أبيض بيج
وأرضية بلاطات بيضاء سيراميك
والخشب نفس الدرجة للباب أو المرايا أو النيش هناك...والمنضدة و أرجل الكراسي بنفس الدرجة
و اللوحتين بمساحة بياض كبيرة لصور بنيات...تتفاعل مع أبيض الستائر 

تصميم ودرجات ألوان مميزة متفقة بين درجاتها و علاقاتها


انزل من السقف المعلق ميتل لمستطيل يحمل 4 أسطوانات ميتل إضاءات
جميلة ولكني لا افضل المستطيل المعدني بها فأنه يحجب جمال دوران السقف المعلق....
كان يفضل ان يكون ماسورة معدنية تربط و تحمل الأسطوانات الاربعة للإضاءات
فقط



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة وتعليق





تكرارية الأدوار ببلكوناتها
وعناصر زجاج طولية 
وفي الاعلي أرتدادات الزجاج وبروز سقفه الخرسانيا بتألق


ولكن مفاجاة فراغ الجزء الدبل هايت بأعمدته
جعلت مبناه أكثر تألق



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة وتعليق







فن التبادل بين الواجهات....
عندما يتبادل السقف المثلث gable...بين كتلة بالواجهة و خروج بالسقف بالواجهة الاخري...
وعندما يتبادل الحجر بواجهة...وأيضا كقواعد الاعمدة الخشب بواجهة اخري....
فعندها يصبح فن...يتذوق



​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق







الأستطالة...
وهنا عبر عنها بأرتفاع الحائط الرمادي لأعلي قدر ممكن...
تاركا الباقي بينه و بين السقف
للبيج و الشبابيك الزجاج
متألق...ويكون اكثر تألق أذا وصل لنسب أضيق...
للمربع




​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق




التجاويف....في الجدار
فن يعطي فرصة و انطلاق لمهندس الديكور
ويسهل أذا أبتدء المعماري به ....خلال رسوماته...وما بعد الفكرة
وخلال البلان
وتستغل في أي مكان بالبيت أو التجاري او المكاتب
و وضع عنصر مميز به...تمثال ..لوحة...كتب
وإضاءات قد تكون مخفية أو إسبوتس





​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





ماذا فعل مهندس الديكور....سمير حالايقة
في هذا التصميم...

بعد دائرة كبيرة للسقف المعلق...
ضهرت دوائر اخري
ربما كما نرمي صخره علي سطح المياة ليصنع دوائر كبيرة فأصغر...
وهنا بين تجاويفها الثلاثة الأسود بنفس القطر
وأخري تجويف أبيض...لتنزل منه نجفة إسطوانية
بفتحات إليبس...
وإليبس أخر غاطس عند الباب يخرج منه نجفة كريستال

ثم تنسدل الحوائط بيضاء...إلا من رسومات رمادي ناعمة...

والباب أسود يتفاعل مع باقي الأسود....وترك الأبيض و الذهبي...ليكملا تصميمه في هدوء..




​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





الرصاصي..يصعب علي مهندس الديكور أستخدامه
إلا انه تجانس هنا بجمال مع البني..
للحوائط...وبعض الفرش...والسجادة الموضة القطيفة....ولم ينسي كفنان...ان يضع درجته الرمادي أيضا في أوراق شجر اللوحات بمقاسات المربع و مقاسات اكبر....بخلفية بيضاء...لتخفف و تتفاعل مع الرمادي...وبالسقف و الكرانيش و باقي فرش السرير و غطاء الاباجورة...

حتي أختيار المخدة بتشكيلات الرمادي و الابيض.....لها معني بتصميمه

ثم تركا البني ليشكل تأثيره...بين الخشب و الجلد الفخم بخلفية السرير
وفرش السرير وخشب الأباجورة الكلاسيك...وفريم اللوحات

فأمتزجت درجات الأبيض و البني و الرمادي...أو عائلاتهم في صورة واحدة




​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 سبتمبر 2014)

جامعاتنا.....و أعتاب العمارة العالمية



من سمات العمارة الحديثة
الزجاج الحر... كدروة...للبلكونات و السطح بدون قيود الفريمات الألمونيوم او الحديد أو الخشب.....
التي تقيد تحرر الزجاج و انطلاقة في التصميم

فكيف يتم تركيب هذا النوع من الزجاج...في دقيقتين ....في عرض بسيط ولكن غني
وسأضع في comment صور لبعض تصميمات هذا النوع

بتجميع تلك الانواع من التفاصيل و التركيبات....تسهل العمل في الرسومات التنفيذية وفهمها...أو في الموقع....أو حتي التصميم....
ولكن جامعاتنا و كلياتنا المعمارية لازلت مقيدة...
لتضع الطالب و الخريج في متاهات....بدل من وضع علي أعتاب العمارة العالمية
بقيد هيئات التدريس....والوسائل....والأدوات....
كفرد بها...سوء معيد أو دكتور او أستاذ.....أو هيئة بأكملها

فماذا يحدث لو ان شغل المعيد....بأعداد المئات و الالاف من تلك التفاصيل التي تغطي أجزاء و مواد المستخدمة حاليا في المشاريع المحلية و العالمية....كصور و فيديوهات....
وبالنسبة للدكتور....وعلي ما يشرف علي رسالات ماجستير و دكتورة و بحوث .....نهايتها حبيسة الأدراج .....وأستبدالها بما ينفع و يفيد ...بتكلبفهم بتلك النوعية من العمل....ونشرها
ولا مانع من تناسق وتعاون أكبر.....بين صاحب رسالة الماجستير المعماري...وبين مماثله ولكن في الدعاية والاخراج ...من كلية أخري....ليتعاونا و يخرجا عمل مشترك لتخصصات مختلفة

أو حتي تكليف الدفعة المعمارية....بأن كل طالب يتولي تفصيلة ...دراستها و أخراجها....ذلك ببرنامج مبسط ولو بالأسكتشب...تحت أشراف الهيئة التدريس... وتجمع و تعرض

لينتفع بها المعماري العربي...وبدل من يشتت أمام تلك التفاصيل كلوحات تنفيذ ومشروعات....سواء بالشركات الكبري الدولية او بمصر....أو بالخارج....وبدلا من ان يصبح محدود العلم ....والوظائف....
ينطلق لمستويات أعلي و منافسات أكبر...

>



​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق




أذا توفر لدي المصمم الفرصة...للدبل هايت و فخامته
وهنا بهدوء و جمال مع الستائر البيضاء....

وتفاعل السجاد الدائرية مع السقف الدائري بكرانيشه كوحدة واحدة...وشاركهما دائرية النجفة و الطاولة الزجاج وأرجل خشب

وأستمر بهدوء و ملائكتيه اللون الابيض....حتي الكراسي و الكنب
مع مخدات نبيتي من درجات السجادة....

واختيار موفق للنبات الداخلي العالي يوافق أرتفاع التصميم
ويكسبه خياليه مع منظر الباك جروند الخارجي




​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق






خلال درجات سلم مدخله بدرجاتها الكثيرة....
أطلق عمودين المدخل ليحمل بلكونة الدور الثاني
وتعمل أيضا كمظلة للمدخل

في تعبير معماري جديد من المصمم



​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق




أرتفاعات الاعمدة الدبل هايت
الثلاثة لتحمل البلكونة و يستمروا لكمرة السقف
أو الكلاسيك الروماني الاثنين للمدخل

وأراد أيضا دبل هايت بداخل المدخل...ووضع شبابيك علي جانبي وفوق الباب...

أدمج أشكال أجزاء المثمنات الحجر لتصميم

وتناغم السشبابيك الثلاثة مع الاعمدة الثلاثة

ويستمر بالسقف الازرق ليندمج بدرجاته مع السماء و خصوصا ليلا..




​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق




أستخدم الحجر الطبيعي...
في الأجزاء السفلي و برج الدفاية و علي جانبي الجزء بالوسط...

تمييز بفخامةالأبراج اما المثمنة...أو القريبة من نصف المسدس...
أو للدفايات الثلاثة
وتنوع أرتفاعاتهم
مميز الأسقف القرميد الزرقاء....
والبرامق متألقة ببياضها في البلكونات وفوق السلالم

وأستخدم أيضا نفس الحجر علي حواف حمام السباحة...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق 
من الفيس

منقول من م.محمد البطراوي



وده كان حل العمارة ال LCD اللى كانت محيرة ناس كتيرة..نتيجه منطقية للتناغم بين المهندس المعماري والمدني

_





_​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





جمال مادة خلف مادة...


ال louvers الشيش...الخشب 
يكسر أشعة الشمس...ويلقي ظلال مريحة علي الواجهة
ويشكلها...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق






تداخلات الكتل....
بغض النظر عن نوع التداخل ...أرتفاعه...عمقة...
وبعض النظر عم مادته...خشب ...زجاج...مصمت ....void...برجوله
بغض النظر عن أي كتلة تؤثر علي الاخري
إلا أن يسهل أخراج منهم ...جمال وتضاد وعلاقة








​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 سبتمبر 2014)

7 صورة




المبني قد يكون مبني أداري ....أو عام
أستخدم كتل كبيرة....بينها جيوب للأستفادة من الإضاءاة الطبيعية
مع louvers الشرائح ....وهذا الحل المعماري يفيد في المناطق الحارة 
يعطي ظلال وككسر بالكتل و louvers لأشعة الشمس المباشرة

وميز الكتل بتموجات المثلثات لتكسر شكل الواجهة
وتعطي طابع خاص للمبني 
نهارا مع أشعة الشمس
وليلا مع إضاءات من أسفل من الأرضية...لتظهر جمال تكسر سطحها

أستخدم أيضا إضاءات إسطوانية بيه الأسود و الزجاج المعتم 

ننسي كمعماريين فائدة الإضاءات الليلية وتأثيرها علي المبني

النخل شارك مع التصميم....أمام الجيوب وأخري عالية كالبرج








يجب دراسة أشعة الشمس علي الواجهة...
للأستفادة من تصميم الكتل و الجيوب بالواجهات









في أجزاء أخري 
أستخدم أيضا ال louvers الشرائح الأفقية
لوحدها
ككسرات شمس أمام زجاج الواجهة
و إضاءات كشافات من أعلي








النخل مع أبيض المبني لاحظ حركة الزجزاج 

ونقاطه علي خط أمامي و خط خلفي









إضاءات
داخلية من وراء ال louvers
من أسفل و الأنعكاسات
الإسطوانية السوداء المضيئة

والقمر








جميل ...بديناميكيته و إضاءاته









حركة أنكسار سطح الكتل....


​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 سبتمبر 2014)

إستكمال 
3 رسومات و 5 صور



حلول البلان
والأستفادة من الإضاءاة الطبيعية الغير مباشرة
للداخل
وجمال أنعكاسها علي الخارج














علي اليسار الأنحدار....و louvers فقط بهذا الجزء
كما بصورة سابقة











قطاع يوضح ماذا حدث للجيوب في الاعلي ....أستمرت
لتشكل الكتل ولكنها مغطي










عائلة ال louvers
كبيرة بالواجهة اليسار....بين الكتل بالجيوب....
وحتي طولية بالسور

أراد حائط مصمت أسود يعاكس أبيض المبني
وأسود الإضاءات الإسطوانية
ويعاكس بأنكسار رأسي..أنكسار الكتل المثلثات













الأسود و الأبيض و louvers













العمارة العالمية...ورغبة أنعكاس الداخل مع الخارج
بين الأبيض و الأسود
كحائط رخام و بين الدرجات

حتي يوجد تشكيل أنكسارات بسقف الداخل....لتشابه الخارج










الأسود للفرش ...كما بأسود التصميم
و أبيض أيضا الأرضية الرخام
وانعكاسات داخلية و خارجية
بجمال و هدوء

حيث كثرت لدينا ان التشنجات المعمارية هي التي تعطي جمال...ولكن بساطة التجانس بجمالها كنت كافية لمعماريين عالميين....















تمت


​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق



البحرين ....المنامة
وزارة الاوقاف تطلق مشروع "المسجد الذكي" يشيد في يوم واحد

تصميم هذا المسجد سيكون نموذجياً من كل النواحي الفنية والهندسية، إذ أنّ أبعاد حجمه النموذجي الأولي ستكون سبعة أمتار في سبعة أمتار قابلة للزيادة حسب الحاجة الى سعة أكبر بما يتناسب مع متطلبات الحاجة الملحة للمساجد الصغيرة و القريبة من المتوسطة، والمسجد مكوّن من طابقين بفن معماري هندسي إسلامي متميز ويتسع لمائة مصل تقريباً، ويصنّع من قوالب جاهزة ويشيد في يوم واحد".

مع المحافظة على الطابع البحريني الأصيل المعروف والذي أعطى للشكل العام للمسجد الارتباط الوثيق بين عمارة المسجد والرسم الهندسي للمناطق المحيطة ذات التراث التقليدي.






مساحته 7 في 7 متر. ...وممكن يزيد...يعني بديل للزوايا اللي عندنا....وبأستايل البلد

​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق




مشروع تيجان لشركة مدينة نصر للإسكان والتعمير (تاج سلطان)

المنحني و الفلات
ربما الشارع منحني كشبه إليبس أو قطرة ماء....والتقسيمات المضلعة الفلات
في تضاد جميل ....
أيضا بالتخطيط


​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





التفاصيل رفيعة و دقيقة...مثل سنسنه الأرش..أو نسب العمود التاج و القاعدة و القطر...
أو تفاصيل الرسومات....وكانها فقط وظيفتها تتشكل لتظهر في النهاية....فقط الأرش ونسبه




​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق 
من الفيس



what do you think of my work of this bathroom ???
i choose a weird looking sink as a change it's not practical i know also i used golden mosaic tiles 
3D MAX 2014
+
V- RAY 3.000
+
PHOTOSHOP CS5
for the fog and the presentation 


الرد



مستوي راقي....وأنك تقتحمي مستوي تصميم قطع الحمام نفسها...وخيال التصمم...مميز....
حاولي تكمل أكثر مع الحوض و التوليت...والحوائط....
ولا مانع ترسليها الي لملاك ومديري شركات السيراميك ..



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق






جميلة تفاصيل العمارة الأسلامية....
وهنا الأبراج مربعة كبيرة..
ويخرج منها مثمن أصغر في المساحة
وحولة برجولة خشب بأعمدتها


وجمال الإضاءات الليلية التي لا نهتم بها في التصميم
رغم جمال تأثيرها علي المبني 
وغالبا تكون من أسفل لتبيين فخامة المبني أو الطراز
أو هنا في المساجد تكون دليل للمسجد



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق






نهايات الأبراج...
أبرز طرق التصميم...لأظهار البرج
وهنا برجولة معدنية بأعمدة رفيعة ميتل مائلة
في كذا أتجاة


أثرت علي شكل البرج و تكرار ادواره



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق




الأبيض ...مع تجاليد خشب بيج وباركية الأرضية
والكرسي أبيض....
وألوان السماوي و الأزرق....كأمواج البحر 
بين السماوب الفاتح للكنبة L
والمخدات...والأزرق و السماوي المتموج لبعض المخدات
أعطت للمعيشة حياة و بهجة


والطاولة البيضاء المربعة في المنتصف....
ربما كان يفضل وضع سجادة فرو أبيض أو بيج



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق







أمواج ....وإسطوانات


صمم أمواج تشكل خلفية الكونتر من الخشب 
وأنطلق بامواج بالسقف المعلق وإضاءته الخفية


جميل أستخدام الخلفيات الحوائط...بتأثيرات طبيعية حجر....واللوحة التركواز المتألقة


والأعمدة الأسطوانية...تخترق السقف المعلق بإضاءه خفية و من أسفل غاطسة وسط الحصي ..في تعبير جديد وكانها تخرج من الأرض....


ولم يبقي إلا الأضاءات الأسطوانية بأرتفاعتها


حاول أستخدام عناصر طبيعية...الخشب...الحصي...الحوائط الحجر



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





البوكسات...


وخروج الكتل مساوية سطح الواجهة الجانبية
وكرر نفس الشئ في أرتداد السطح ...بأنه ترك أجزاء مساوية للواجهة...أو تمتد للسطح


وخروج الكتل البوكسات لدور أو دورين....مع تنوع الشبابيك المربعة والمستطيلة بفريماتها السوداء


زجاج تجاري الأرضي يضاد مصمت ما يعلوه



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 سبتمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق




عناصر الأستطالة جميلة...


الحائط الأسود بدرجات اخف...قد يكون حجر او سيراميك
وخروج فريمات خرسانة لبوكسين ...أحدهما بأرتفاع دبل هايت زجاج ويحوي حائط أيضا أسود..والأخر كبلوكانة من الدور الثاني ومعاكسة للبوكس الاول...


ووضع بعض الاعمدة بكمر فريمات حرف L
وبرجولة سوداء


الزجاج بتقسمات فريماتةالسوداء....شكلا مع الحواءئك السوداء و الأبيض...جمال الفيلا


والسور يشركهما الأبيض...وأعمدة سوداء و حديد بتقسيماته الافقية



​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 أكتوبر 2014)

4 صور



من الفيس بوك
م. Urbano_Heba AmIn
رائع الجلسات المصاطب دي...علي النيل....أو بحر أسكندرية






















​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





الأنحناءات الامواج...والدوائر
لتقسم أستخدامات اللاندسكيب
ما بين نجيلة وأحواض و تبليطات
وربما تتدرج كجلسات بمناسيب
لتشكل فراغ الخارج 
حول المبني



​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق






الإنحناءات و الدوائر
عندما تدخل المطبخ
لتعيد تشكيله
و جزيرة المطبخ



​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق




وسط الأجهزة و الألكترونيات
أصبح حاجة الساكن لطبيعيية المواد
من خشب ...حجر....زرع
لتخفف من حدتها

هنا الباب وتشكيل شجري ..خشب و زجاج
وممكن يتكرر أمام حائط أبيض كتشكيل



​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





معرض
فجوات الحائط للمعروضات بمستطيليية
وأضفاء وقار للمعروض....بدوائر السقف بإضاءتها الذهبي....وفراغ الأجناب بإضاءتها البيضاء النيون
والشباك المربع



​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 أكتوبر 2014)

3 صور





لما يتوقف المعماري و الديكوريست
في المحدود او المتكرر
ولما لا يطلق عنان تفكيره بأشكال و خطوط ....طبيعية
علي الزجاج....كرسومات....أو مصنفر
أو زخارف طولية ورسومات علي ميتل أو خشب البارفانات
أو مادة خلف مادة وظلال الإضاءات













​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





كان لديه فراغ صالة البيت
فأختار سجادة رخام دائرية في الأسفل
ويقابلها دائرية كورنيشة بين الأبيض و الذهبي في الاعلي
كوحدة واحدة
والنجفة الميتل تشارك بدائريتها و أنحناءات فروعها ودورانات أزهارها....
وبين الدائريات...أدخل فلات ليضادها...بجمال التضاد
كفتحات بالسقف الرباعية...وكأعمدة كلاسيك بتقسيماتها الطولية...
وبعض البانوهات مستطيلات..وبها زخارف ذهبي
وأباليك
والحوائط بيضاء لتظهر جمال الكلاسيك
ثم الكرسي المذهب و الزرع




​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة وتعليق





Moh. Sheir
الأورجانك في حمام السباحة
والحجر
وكأنها بحيرة طبيعية
وإنهاءها بشلال متدرج من الصخور
وجميل فكرة زحليقة الأطفال من بين الصخور و الزرع
الأرضية أيضا حجر رخام
ولم ينسي أن يضع حجر أيضا بالواجهة
لتشارك طبيعيية المكان




​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





ألوان...
ألوان الرسومات و عكسها...
في غرفة السكن...الحائط به رسومات بلون وخلفيتها بلون أخر.....وحائط أخر عسكها



​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة وتعليق




جميلة ألتفاف الكنب بهذا الشكل الأقرب لحرف U
كجلسة حول التلفزيون

والتربيزة و الزجاج محملة علي تحفة ميتل فضي...ويكفيها سجادة صغيرة بيضاء تتماشي مع لون الكنب و الحوائط....والمخدات بين الأبيض و البيج

والستائر علي بعد بلونها الغامق لتظهر بياض الأثاث 

والإضاءات الخفية فوق كورنيشة السقف



​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق




جمال
تضاد بين الأبيض و الأسود
في السقف ..وفي أجزاء الحوائط الطولية
وتضاد بين الدائرية و الفلات
وخطوط منكسرة في السقف و كتقسيمات بالأسود

وحائط غاطس أورنج كانه بلوكات....أنسجمت وتكررت مع الستائر مع أبيض الستائر

وأختارها أيضا لتنعكس علي الفرش بلونها الذهبي وأيضا علي السجادة

زادت تأثيرها...فخففها بأبيض الأثاث و الحوائط....

كنت أفضل الحوائط الأسود تكون فقط بيج كالأجزاء الغاطسة بالسقف...ليصفو التصميم أكثر




​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق




جميل تأثير السقف المنحي كقبو بتأثيرة الخشب
والإضاءة الخفية فيه
ثم يختار لون غامق زتوني 
منوع بالحوائط كدهان و تجليد خشب
وأواني زرع مميزة بشكلها وتأثير مادتها الخشبي البيج
بزرعها الصناعي الجاف..
ليختار من خطوط نباتها..لوحة الحائط النصف كرة الفضي وحولها عشوائية النباتات
ليعطي الكوريدور الممر أستايل خاص به

ممكن تكرر في المكاتب أو حتي في السكن
أو أمام المصاعد..




​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق






بين الارضية السيراميك او الرخام
والحوائط الحجر الرخام البيجات
بأستطالة صمم فتريناتبن ....الواحدة منهم طولية 
ومن الخشب والزجاج وبها كنارات ...
من أعلي و أسفل ذهبية ميتل لأوراق الشجر

وضع الباب بداخل فراغ مربع ...غالبا يظهر جانبي الفترينتين
وسجادة رخام بالأرضية المربعة

وخلال فريمات الخشب ..الزجاج ومن خلالة الباب

أسم المتجر بحروف بارزة ذهبي

ترك فراغ خلف المدخل... يظهر تجاليد الخشب وتقسيماتها












أرضية المحل....خشب باركية داكن جودة عالية...والمنتصف ماكيت....
جميلة البارفان لأوراقة الذهبية....تتماشي مع تصميم مدخل المحل بكنارت الورق الذهبي هناك....











صممم فرغات للمجوهرات داخل فرغات وكانها شبابيك بقريمات خشب...بداخل كرنيشتين أبيض...
وعراميس التجليد الحائط تتماشي مع عرض فتحات الفترينة....











حروف أسم المحل بارز من الأثاث....ميتل



​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





النجفة أسود فورفورجية وكريستال
الأسود قوي في التصميم
وخففه بألوان ناعمة
من الpink و السماوي
حتي الحوائط سماوي 
والأبيض شارك في التصميم كمخدات و فرش كرسي السرير



​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق



تكعيبيه التصميم
بين الكتلة بمادة خشبية رأسية طولية كبرج يربط المبني
وتتكرر بأفقية كبروز مدخل

وكتلة حجر رخام بأخضريات ألوانه...تغطي جمال الكورنر الزجاج للبيت...ولكنها تعوض الناظر بشلال و إضاءاة داخلية

وفي الحائط البيج....الشباك المستطيل وبنفس العرض يعلوه المربع...

ثم يترك اللأندسكيب لتكعبيات المستطيلات الاحواض الزرع و مربعاتها و تدرجاتهم

والشجر في الخلفية




​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 أكتوبر 2014)

5 صور






من بعيد

علي شاطئ الدوحة قطر
...وإضاءات مباني الشاطئ
تعبر بعناصر فن إسلامي مودرن
لتعطي الشاطئ طابعه 
وتألقه 












وكأنها 
تدرج الناظر للشاطئ و أبراجه
بمباني أقل أرتفاع و تعبر عن طابع ....قبل أن يختفي










تدرج ظهور القباب و الابراج...
وبواكي و أرشات تجاري الأرضي
والنخيل
جمال و صفاء و تألق...











الأرشات و البواكي
في الأرضي..والأدوار و المرتفع
بتنوع جمالها











جميلة مودرن فن أسلامي العناصر ...
بأبراجها وقبابها
والاعمدة و الأرشات
والكولسترات
وبعض التفاصيل
وأشكال المثمنات
في أتجاهات و أرتفاعات ومناسيب و أرتدادات مختلفة






​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 أكتوبر 2014)

5 صور





تموجات البلكونات البيضاء
تصنع ديناميكية و حركة و جمال الواجهة 


تموجات البلكونات ببلاطتها البارزة البيضاء 
والدروة الزجاج ....
وفقط تقسيمات طولية لفريمات زجاج الواجهة

واختار أشجار طويلة ....وتخيل













حركة الواجهة....والنخيل ...وفلات أعمدة كتل المدخل...
وتغطية البارزة للمدخل















تموج الدور الاول....يظهر عند المشي علي الأرضية الخشب
بالأرضي علي حمامات السباحة













زاوبة أخري علي البحر














الكتلة ككل...قد تبدو غير مميزة...
ولكن يكفيها حركة التموجات الديناميكة بها....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 أكتوبر 2014)

How does Zaha Hadid Office operate 
?

طريقة العمل بمكتب زها حديد


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أكتوبر 2014)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أكتوبر 2014)

8 صور








عندما يكون هناك معرض....كمشروع
يكون هناك حيرة في البداية و الفكرة و الفراغات و أستعملاتها
ولكن المصمم هنا لم يتردد طويلا
وانما انطلق بفكرة أعتلاء سطح المبني كأستخدام
مدرجات ومعرض فني مفتوح
أصبحت موضة معمارية...فعلتها زها حديد مرتين... في متحف...ومشروع سكني
وتكررت في مشروعات أخري
















العمود الانشائي بلون مخالف ....ومسطحات الزجاج الغاطسة تحت السقف....وممرات مشاة بأسفلها

والنهر أمام المدرجات....أو ممكن يصمم امام بحر او حديقة
















مسطحات الزجاج حول الصالة....
وأنخفاض السقف أو الحائط ساعد كخلفية المسرح...أو المنصة

















كتلة بالمنتصف مصمته ...او كأستخدام..ووضع اللوح علي حوائطها...تنوع السقف بأنحناءه وتأثيره علي تشكيل الفتحات
والتنوع


















الصورتين السابقتين و هذة...
يعرضون تنوع أستخدامات تلك الصالة....ممكن معرض...متحف فنون...او أمسيات للجمهور

إضاءات السقف ...خطوط فقط أفقية



















عرض اخر لأستخدام الصالة....
















الدرسات
أنشائي المبني..
مش عارف الأستدامة...أو أتجاه الشمس مع المبني
مرونة التصميم...و فتحات الزجاج المحيطة بالمبني والمطلة علي الخارج



















برنامج الإستخدامات...
مسطح للفنون بالسطح الخراجي و المدجات...
التوجية....والمدرجات تطل علي مسطح مياة النهر



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق
ونقاش
من الفيسبوك









أحد الوحدات السكنية في روسيا، لها أكثر من 26 مدخل!!
ما رأيك في هذا الحل؟ 
وما مميزاته... وعيوبه....
وهل لو أعطي لك لتعديله.... ماذا ستفعل؟









حلوة الفكرة وبوجود حديقة في مركز الدائرة ، وأشجار ممكن للحفاظ على الخصوصية ،
كواجهه : ممكن تداخل و أضافة ألوان أو حتى كتل غاطسة وبارزة حتى لا تكون الواجهه مملة ،
كثرة المداخل و مخارج طوارئ شي أكيد حتى لا يتسبب زحام





فعلا .....الحديقة الداخلية جميلة وفيها خصوصية لسكان المبني للكبار 
و للأطفال كمكان امن لهم خدمات ترفيهية مشتركة
زي الجيم او طاولات تنس وبالياردو..و حمامات سباحة ... 
وعمل الفكرة الدائرية قدر يضع اكبر تجمع سكني في مساحة واحدة....وأتفق معكي برضه في الغاطس و البارزة...
وأستخدام الالوان مختلفة بين العمارات ...وبعضها ممكن يكون برضه مسطحات زجاج....







​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أكتوبر 2014)

6 صور










The master plan for Karamay, China
Energy City of the Future
nbbj .... مكتب الأمريكي
صمم منطقة الأبراج و التجاري و الخدمات...
في المنتصف مستطيل و بها مناطق خضراء...
وباقي التصميم مناطق شريطية موجات




















منطقة وسط المدينة...كمستطيل... 
يقطعة موجات شرائط الاقل أرتفاع....
بينها شرائط امواج الحدائق


















ممرات تخرج كموجات ...لتجعل الساكن يمشي وعلي الجانبيين مياة البحيرة ...
كانها لسان بتموجاتها...

وضع شريط حدائق بالقرب من البحيرة أو عنصر المياة ....



















نماذح لأبراج منطقة التخطيط...
وساحة للناس امامها
























منطقة الأبراج بالمنتصف المستطيلة....
بأبراجها وحدائقها



















التخطيط ككل..,موجات تقطع المستطيل بامتداده

















منطقة المستطيل ...
وشرائط الامواج السكنية العريضة
و بينها شرائط حدائق




​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق








جامعة ولاية ميشجن الامريكية...تتوصل الي أمكانية
عمل وحدات شبابيك خلايا ضوئية ..وهي تحت التجارب
وأذا تم الانتهاء منها ستغيير في هذا المجال بالعالم
كمصدر للطاقة المتوافقة مع العمارة الخضراء





​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق









عايشه كافي تصميم مشترك .
سمير حلايقه ودزاين هاوس
رام الله

تصميم مميز...أستخدام تأثير الخشب في الواجهة...
كبوكسات و برجولات ...
في مستويات الأدوار المختلفة...
ودبل هايت المدخل ببرجولات خشبية...
وتغطيات الجلسات بنفس المادة بجوار السور


​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق










هل هو مبني...ام سيقان نباتات
تحمل أوراقها
بمستويات





​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق 
من الفيسبوك









حل جيد للسلم بصبه كأجزاء و تجميعه...


Chaine Winners : فكرة جميلة وعبقرية
لتحكم في المساحات الصغيرة وتسريع مدة الإنجاز​​

مشاركة من المهندس #Ibrahimo_Vich
سلم خرساني مركب

​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





خيال المعماري
خارج المحدود
مداعبا خياله بتحويل بدل من قرميد وسقف المبني
الي تغطية زجاج لتظهر خشب جمالون السقف الخشب
علي شاطئ البحر
ووضع جلسات متنوعة
بأشكال إسطوانية و داشرية و منحنية وفلات
وتصميم جديد لأضاءات وكأنها بداخل كولسترا أورجانك
والأعمدة الإسطوانية للأرضي
وزجاج الواجهات وكرنر زجاج....ليتفاعلوا مع زجاج السقف
وإضاءات بألوان تناسب تصميمه من الأصفر الذهبي و الأرزق وبداخل زجاج السقف




​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق









مبالغات لدروة مصمت السطح لتبرز الvoid الزجاج
بأعمدته الإسطوانية و الكمر و الزجاج والداخل
تضاد الفلات و الإسطواني...
وأمتداد الداخل مع الخارج...عن طريق النخل الخارجي و الداخلي
علي حمام السباحة حول البيت
وكان البيت جزء من جزيرة بالمياة.... بممر ضيق حولها



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق 









جمال تضاد
الحجر الخشن البيج...والأبيض الاملس
والدائري ...والفلات
والمصمت solid و ال void لبرج الإسطواني للمدخل
بجانب التدرجات



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





تكعيبيه التصميم
بين الكتلة بمادة خشبية رأسية طولية كبرج يربط المبني
وتتكرر بأفقية كبروز مدخل

وكتلة حجر رخام بأخضريات ألوانه...تغطي جمال الكورنر الزجاج الغاطس للبيت...ولكنها تعوض الناظر بشلال و إضاءاة داخلية

وفي الحائط البيج....الشباك المستطيل وبنفس العرض يعلوه المربع...

ثم يترك اللأندسكيب لتكعبيات المستطيلات الاحواض الزرع و مربعاتها و تدرجاتهم

والشجر في الخلفية




​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق






قسم الواجهة الي 3 أجزاء وف منتصفها برز بها كسوكة..
وفي الاجناب أجزاء طولية كاملة...
غالبا حجر بيج
ووحدات الشبابيك السوداء بدروة صغيرة زجاج...
متنوعة بالواجهة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق










مع العناصر الطولية للعمارة...
أستخدم نسب المربع
بين تقسيمات الكمر البني ..وأيضا للشبابيك
وربما لفراغ البلكونات...
وفي الواجهة الجانبية أيضا
نسب المربعات جميلة و مقروءة ...
يسهل قراءتها للعين







​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أكتوبر 2014)

4 صور





جمال مادة خلف مادة
وهنا تشكيلات خرسانة والزجاج
لتري مادة خلف مادة وجمال تأثيرها من الخارج و الداخل
وأستخدم تقسيمات فريمات الزجاج وكأنها مستطيلات بلوك....لتضاد
بجمال أنحناءات الخرسانة بأشكالها الأورجانك
تضاد الفلات و المنحني 



























​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق






بين مصمت حوائط الجانبين...بخطوطهم العريضة أو الأباليك الأسلامي
خرج بمنحنيين زجاج الواجهة الامامية
وربما منحني أكبر من الاخر
وأرد بعض مفاجأت بها ...
فأستخدم المصمت في بعض الأجزاء ليضاد ال void الزجاج
أي جمال تضاد المصمت و الزجاج
وأيضا جمال التدرج في أنحناءات الكمر المصمت الدائري
تدرج في الظهور و الاختفاء

ولم ينسي أستخدام مربعات الفتحات و جمال نسب المربع و تأثيرة

أما أسفل المنحنيين....فتناغم أختلاف أول كمرة بكل منهما

وانهاء المبني بالبرجولات




​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و نقاش 
بالفيسبوك





ما أكثر ما يعجبك في هذا التصميم؟



Abdelrahman Gaber Aser :
قوة التناسب بشكل عام .. بين العناصر المكونة للمبنى فالواجهة 
focal point متمثل من خلال المكعب البارز 
تأكيد شكل المشربية من خلال تكرارها بشكل أفقي ورأسي



أفتكر....المربع....حاول المصمم ان يجانس نسب المستطيلات في الواجهات...
ويحاولها بعناصر تقسمها الي مربعات....أي خلف مربعات من المستطيلات...
وأجتهاد في ذلك...من خلا الستارة المربعة الكبيرة علي اليسار 
وتقسمها الي عدد كبير من المربعات...

وعلي الجانب الاخر من مستطيل الواجهة عمل فراغ غاطس مربع ...
يحلقه عدة غطسات للداخل و يبرز بمربعه الابيض...ليرمز لما يقوم به.... 
حتي فريم الخائط الخرساني في الكورنر...قسمه الي عراميس مربعة....
والبروزات البيضاء من وراءه بالواجهة الأخري مربعات......
وربما تقاسيم الزجاج في نهاية الواجهة مربعات....

فالمربع نسبه قوية ومميزة و بها اتزان....
أخفاها بين عناصر التصميم....
لتبحث عن جمالها



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق










الزرع و الأشجار....الشريك الأساسي مع المبني
سواء نخيل او أشجار طويلة في الخلف...أو قصيرة.... او نباتات
أو متسلقات لم تاخذ حظها معنا بعد...

فتخفف من غلظة الخرسانات و المصمت....بتلطيف أخضر أشكالها



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 أكتوبر 2014)

الربيع...

قد نبحث عن الربيع في شخص...في مسئول....فهل الربيع هناك

أم الربيع بنا ...
الربيع في من يسجل فيديوهات تعليم برنامج و ينشرها في النت باليوتيوب....الربيع في من يجد معلومة سهلة فينشرها هنا و هناك....الربيع في نقاشاتنا....في تجمعاتنا...الربيع في من لديه شئ مفيد ...ولو ملف يسهل لنا به محهوده ببرنامج ما...الربيع بمكتبة مميزة قرر أن ينشرها ولو كلفته لتجميعها الكثيير...الربيع بكلمة شكر تشجع....الربيع أنه مشغول باليوتيوب بأشياء أخري ويقرر البحث عن ولو فيديو واحد يفيد المعماري ...فيجده و ينشره...ويجد نفسه بعد أيام يبحث عن أكثر فأكثر....الربيع في شخص قرر أن يبحث عن مادة و تفصيلة مبني عالمي فقرر أن يسأل ولو معيد بالكلية ...الربيع ولو يطلب من ولو من احد في هئية التدريس شئ يطبق بالجامعات الأجنبية لتسهيل العلم.....ولو بوضعه صورة أو كاريكاتير أو ما يراه ينتقد و يحفذ.... الربيع أنه يقرأ و ينقل و ينشر بتلقائية وسهولة نقاشات معمارية مهمة بمواقع الشات الاجنبي..... ويفيد نفسه و الأخريين...

الربيع موجود وينتشر....بي وبك....أو بدوننا....

فتتجمع المعلومات....وتتراص...وتتصنف....وتترتب....وتعطي ....وتأخذ...وتجمع حولها الأفراد....وتلم....وتفيد....وتستفيد....وتتمكن...وتمكن....وتجمع

وربما يكون هذا هو الربيع العربي الذي نبحث عنه....أو بداياته




​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 أكتوبر 2014)

من الصفحة الأنشائية المميز حتي للمعماريين
ببساطة و سهولة طريقة عرض 
المعلومة

المكتبة الانشائية للمهندس المدنى




تحياتي لكل المهندسين الاشبااااااال والاسود ...
بالعلم نسابق الزمن ...... بالدراسه والعلم واكتساب الخبرات
لا تتوقف عند قراءة كتب واحد وعلي تنفيذ مشروع واحد
بال ابحث دائمن عن ماهو جديد لو كل يوم معلومه .............. 
لا خير في كاتم العلم


[URL=http://s67.photobucket.com/user/mostafa104/media/mostafa104049/10593228_718239201600950_7485932897345926911_n.jpg.html]


[/URL]​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 أكتوبر 2014)

معماري صغير...









​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 أكتوبر 2014)

3 صور




تضادات
كتلة المصمت البارزة...فوق كتلة الزجاج 
الأنحناء بجزء منها ليلاقي الزجاج....وتضاد مع الكتل الرأسية و الافقية المستطيلة
تضاد أو ظهور المربع...من بين مستطيليية العراميس و الفتحات الزجاج





خطوط الكتلة نفسها....هي مابين المربع و المستطيل
أي يمكننا رسم كذا مربع من خطوط الواجهة....

وأكدها بالشبابيك المتكررة المربعة
وتقسيمات الزجاج المربعة...وأيضا المستطيلة...















الكرنر المصمت فوق الزجاج
وتأثير المربعات يملاء الواجهتين....من بين المستطيلات














عراميس المصمت بمحاذة قريمات الزجاج
وجمال الدوران يظهر من عدة زوايا من بين الفلات



​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق




تدرجات الكتل..
في البلان...و الواجهات
وخالف المدخل بلون نبيتي فاتح...باقي المبني

نوع المربعات....في الشبابيك و في فتحات الدروة
وميز المبني دائرية الشباك فوق المدخل...وعند الكورنر
بتقسيمات فريمات خشبية مميزة...ومربعات
بتعبير معماري جديد..




​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة من الفيسبوك


islamic art 


_[URL=http://s67.photobucket.com/user/mostafa104/media/mostafa104054/10411176_835331609845506_5279454685365083500_n1.jpg.html]


[/URL]_​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 أكتوبر 2014)

2 صورة 



مشروعين مختلفين جمع بينهم....
العناصر الطولية المصمته...والطولية الزجاج....وجمال التضاد
وجمال أستخدام القريمات الخرسانة البيضاء ....لتشكيل الواجهات الزجاج....

وجمال تكرار لعناصر...ليفاجأ بعناصر أخري
والبرجولات العالية و بروزها لها نصيب في التصميم




حل جيد لمبني تعليمي...بأستخدام الكتل المستطيلة
لتهوية جيدة للفصول و الكوردرات بينها
بمسطحات خضراء كبيرة بين الكتل
تشكيل الكتل....في أتجاهين....بتنوع و عمل فرغات بينها
تنوع المصمت الطوب أو الحجر....بجمال البرج...وكمر دائري علي الكورنر بمستويات...

تشكيل التصميم ببرجولات مظلات ومنها البارز....ومنها المنحني
ومنها الأرضي بالاندسكيب

عناصر تعطي مبني مميز












المبني الواجهة....موضة معمارية
تنوع المصمت الاورنج الطوبي و الزجاج
تشكيلات الفريم الخرساني الأبيض بالزجاج
البرجولة البارزة بفتحات كموجة مثل المبني....ومحملة علي أعمدة أسطوانية صغيرة بفرعات عن الكتل ...دائما مميزة و متناغة مع المبني بمعدنها

الأبراج تخترق بتنوع أشكالها...الزجاجي...والمصمت....والجدار

عناصر تعطي تمييز لأي مشروع





​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق







كنت تكلمت عن هذا المشروع...
ولكن مازال جميل تضاد الفلات و الدائري
وفرغات بأجزاء المباني
في مشروع واحد



​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق






جميل علاقة الكورنر....
بين فريم البوكس الأبيض بميل حائطه. الدبل هايت...
وبين الأعمدة البني خلفة حاملة بلاطة بالسقف

وكرر فريمات البوكسات البيضاء ....تغازل وتضاد
الكتل الرمادي الطولية بفتحات شبابيكها بفريم بوكسات أيضا

والسور لم يسلم من علاقته بالمبني....ومن تفاعلات أعمدته البوكسات البيضاء

المربعات يسهل قراءتها بأي تصميم...وهنا بعضها
كنت أفضل أنه يكررها لشبابيك الوجهة الجانبية أن تكون مربعة




​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 أكتوبر 2014)

من الفيسبوك 
Architecture for human
م. عبد العزيز نجاتي



بعض الزخارف الاتوكاد
الاستخدام
-تستخدم في عمليات الزخرفه الخارجية للمباني 
-تستخدم في الزخرفة الداخلية (التصاميم الداخلية )
-تستخدم في في بعض تصاميم الفوتوشوب 
الحجم 4 ميجا فقط

لينك التحميل 
.
.
http://adf.ly/sgIaC

والله ولي التوفيق




​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 أكتوبر 2014)

4 صور





مبني محاكم...
USA

كما نعلم....أن تصاميم المحاكم...تعتمد علي مدخل بها سلالم بطول المبني لتعطي للجميع حرية اللجوء للعدل.....
وأعمدة ضخمة بها اتزان...مشابه لأتزان الحكم...وان الجميع سواسية كاعمدة بالخارج أو كأشخاص بالداخل أمام القانون

أستخدم الاعمدة الرومانية ..قد تكون طراز قوطي...جميلة ومميزة الأكتاف علي الجانبين بأعمدتهم...والكورنيشة الضخمة فوق الاعمدة

والشابيك المربعة المتكررة...












أذا أحسست انه غربي....فيمكنك فقط ازالة السقف العلوي...

تكرار الشبابيك المربعة بالادوار....والمبني غالبا 
أيضا مربع

الكرانيش وأستخدامها في الدور فوق الاعمدة.....قبل البرج...
ثم بالادوار العليا...ليمميز شكل البرج

والأرشات بالأعلي...وأكتاف بين الشبابيك...وأرتدادات













السجادة الزرقاء الفخمة...وبها شعار الولايات ...او رمز المحاكم...

جميل السقف بتقسيمات مربعة أيضا...كشبابيك في الخارج و الداخل...وزخارف السقف ...أشبه بزخارف الجبس بالمساجد...

والإضاءات أسبوتس بالسقف....و4 نجفات كبيرة نصف كرة...

الحوائط و الأثاث ..والخشب الداكن الفخم...وأستخدام البانوهات الواضحة بدون زخارف....والاكتاف حول الشبابيك...وأعمدة بدورانها النصف دائري الواضج كالحكم.....حول الشبابيك والباب....

ودائرية طاولة القضاة....















السجادة الزرقاء الفخمة...وبها شعار الولايات ...او رمز المحاكم...

جميل السقف بقسيمات مربعة أيضا...كشبابيك في الخارج و الداخل...وزخارف السقف ...أشبه بزخارف الجبس بالمساجد...

والإضاءات أسبوتس بالسقف....و4 نجفات كبيرة نصف كرة...

الحوائط و الأثاث ..والخشب الداكن الفخم...وأستخدام البانوهات الواضحة بدون زخارف....والاكتاف حول الشبابيك...وأعمدة بدورانها النصف دائري الواضج كالحكم.....حول الشبابيك والباب.... وأتزان وتكرار الأرشات بتفاصيلها....



 


​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





جمال التضاد...بين البوكس الزجاج بفريمات الخرسانة وخطوطها....
وكررها قصيرة أسفل الكتلة أيضا
وكتلة المبني الأبيض المصمتة ...بمسطحات زجاج كبيرة وقليلة...
والكتلة وكأنها تخترق البوكس الزجاج وتمر من خلفه...

وممر مفتوح أسفل الكتلة...وبين البوكسين الزجاج



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق




مجمع محاكم ...
الخرطوم..السودان
ياتري ماذا أستوحي المعماري فكرة المبني...
هل هي من العمه السودانية البيضاء ....فوق الرأس
بلفافتها بقطعة قماش أبيض...رمز الحكمة كمبني محكمة
ويقال أنها كفن أبيض للشخص....
ربما
بخطوطها الكمر البيضاء و إلتفافها حول الكتلة الزجاج
وبضخامة كتلتها من أسفل....لتلتف لتقل لأعلي...
وأستخدام فريم خرساني منحني رأسي يشكل المبني....مع البرج الزجاجي بالأعلي

مبني مميز....بشكل جديد

التحليل طلع خطاء...أقراء التعليقات






التعليقات








​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





البرج...
مقسم لإليبسات مصمته ككتلتين....
وبروز مميز لبعض بلكونات الأدوار بنفس الشكل

وشبابيك متنوعة...بين مستطيل عرضي....وطولي ...ودبل هايت...ومربعة
والمميز فرغات مثلثة بالكتل.....دبل هايت...وخروج بلكونة صغيرة بالداخل...وكررها

وبين البرجين...يوجد كتلة زجاج و حديد...ربما للسلم او المصاعد

للأسف لايوجد صور أخري...

لقطة رائع وغير معتادة للبرج...لتظهر جمال عناصره ...عن قرب وبعد...في لقطة واحدة




​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق




ما المميز في هذا التصميم؟

تضاد القديم مع المودرن الحديث
الطوب....وتأثير معدني ذهبي بالواجهات
بروز البوكس الضخم الطولي....بشرائحه الطولية كفواصل أو قد تكون كاسرات أشعة شمس

وتكرارها بالمبني المجاور بأنحناءاته...وشبابيكه الزجاج الأزرق الطولية...بتنوع وضعها حتي الدروة...أو حتي الأرضي...أو عادية

وتكرارها كفريمات مزدوجة في الأدوار العالية بالمبني أمام الزجاج وفي تضاد مع القديم. السفلي..

أختيار ألواح الزجاج لتغطي دوران و كتلة السلم

حتي الأرضية بين المباني مميزة بشرائح أو بكنارات سوداء و وبلاطات رمادي







​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





عندما يتزاوج القديم مع المودرن الحديث
في مبني واحد

البوكسات...فريم بوكس عرضي كمدخل...غاطس زجاج و خشب و إسبوتس إضاءات
يعلوه
فريم بوكس رأسي دبل هايت...بتقسمات الزجاج الغاطس




​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق






مركز الفنون الأدائية فرانك جيري في جراوند زيرو رفض بعد أكثر من عقد...
جميلة عمارة التكعيبية...وأختلاف توجيه كتل مبناه....وتنوعها بين الشفاف الزجاج و الخشبي الموضة....
كماكيت ....أحب أعرف أيه هي مادة الزجاجي الشفاف المستخدمة

أستخدم لونين من الأشجار...وأضاءة من اعلي بجنب...ترمي ظلال جميلة للمبني وللأشجار



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة من الفيسبوك

م.سمر فؤاد
Visual Architecture

طرق جمالية لأظهار الأشجار فوق الأرصفة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





الحائط المميز..
بوحدات أجزاءه البارزة بميول و اطوال مختلفة...ك texture خشن مميز مع باقي أبيض ناعم الحوائط و السقف

يعطي متسع للمصمم ....مع باقي الأثاث



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أكتوبر 2014)

أذا أختفت الصور...فمن موقع الصور...ولكن ستظهر أن شاء الله
قريبا...
ربما يوم أو اكثر​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق






لم يتحير كثيرا أمام لاندسكيب مبناه...

بممر دائرة ...أقتطع جزء منه كجلسات...والباقي كبحيرة
بممر أخر موجات...ومربعات جلسات

والأشجار و الشجيرات موزعة بتمييز في التصميم

وأحواض مثلثة في الخلف



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق








الأبيض الرخام و الخشب...يتضادان بمادتيهما

والكولسترات مشغولة ...تعبر بجمال تفصيلها...أمام المراءة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق






جمال الإستطالة...
ليس فقط بالتصميم الخارجي....
عندما تنتقل للداخل ...هنا مع المصمم
الستائر بدرجة البنفسجي المتوسطة...والأبيض كلوحة بيضاء
يرسم فيها أبدعات تصميمه
الستائر البيضاء خلفية..وأبيض السقف المعلق مفرغ الجوانب..ليعطي أمتداد و أستطالة أكثر وغموض الأختفاء

وكرر أستطالته بأختيار أضاءات بتشكيل فورفورجية أبيض...وغطاء الإضاءات الإسطوانية...إارد بها أن تكون العنصر الذي يربط بين المنحني و الفلات في التصميم..

مع دورانات اخري التربيزة العالية...وظهر الكراسي الإيبسات...وجمال تضاد الفلات و المنحني...في الداخل أيضا

وكرر موضة حرف L ....ولكنه جدد بها لتكون كأرضية و ديكور للحائط كوحدة

وإضاءات خفية بمستطيل السقف المعلق..ومستطبل حائط الديكور...وعلاقة أخري

أختلف معه قليلا... فقط في أختيار معلقة الحائط المستطيلات....ربما لو كانت شئ دائري أو إليبسات ...و أقل عرض..ممكن تكون أفضل

وتصميم مميز جديد للمصمم...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أكتوبر 2014)

4 صور







أجمل التصميم...عندما

يتحرر المصمم من المنتج المصنع...ليضع بصمة تصميمه علي المكان
منطلق بأحاسيسه عن المكان...والأشخاص ...وأستعماله..حتي رائحه و شكل المنتج...
تاركا المكرر ...والمألوف ....والمعتاد....

وهنا من حبات البن...أستوحي إضاءة المقهي...بتجمعات تشكيل خشبي و إضاءات بداخلها وزجاج مصنفر



وأندمج المصمم من أبتكار إضاءته

ويستمر بالخشب وعروقها بالسقف











تنوع الاتجاهات للإضاءات....

والسقف بني فاتح...
والحوائط أيضا يشكل جزاء منها بخطوط أورجانك خشب أفتح...
للتحكم في درجات ألوان التصميم












أختار الحروف تنزل من كمرة المقهي....
بلون texture خشبي فاتح و علامة فنجان القهوة بدل من o

وبعض الُاثاث من نفس لون مادة الخشب الفاتح
ليفتح ألوان التصميم بالداخل











المقاعد و الأرضية البيح....

والطاولات و أرجل الكراسي كخشب إضاءات السقف البني الداكن عالي الجودة...












​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





ساعات في التصميم 
بيقابل المصمم مسطحات لاندسكيب بيحتار في ملاءها

المصم هنا...أستخدم البلاطات و النجيلة بطريقة الشطرنج...
وممكن تكون بطريقة مثلثه...أو حتي دوائر....او نجمة إسلامي
بالطريقة التي تعبر عن التصميم وتربطه به...


​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





الحائط المنحني ببياض خشن أسبنش معتق
بدء منه التصميم
بدائرية السقف المعلق
ودائريةالسجادة
كوحدة ديكور واحدة
وأنضمت المقاعد و البوف للتصميم

بألوان الاحمر والبني الفاتح و الغامق و الأبيض للمقاعد و المخدات
مع الرصاصي

من أكثر العناصر تأثير في الصالونات و المعيشة و غرف النوم....المخدات بتنوع احجامها و أشكالها

حتي أختيارة للطاولات فإليبس...ودائرية ميتل




​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق






مجرد قطع خشب...
قد تغيير من معالم الغرفة وتضيف سحر الشرق بها
بجمال تفاصيل رسوماتها و النجمة الفن الإسلامي
بأرش و فريم مستطيل
خلف السرير العادي...

وربط المخدات الستان الكثيرة يمختلف الأحجام..بدرجة الحائط الخشن

وأختيار جيد للأباجورتين و كرسي السرير

فقط كنت أفضل سرير أفضل لهذا التصميم المميز




​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق






السقف المعلق بلونة البنفسجي بتشكيل الأورجانك المبهج وكأنه شريط طائر حول العمود الإسطواني ويستمر حول النجفة وإضاءات مخفية علي الجانبين
...وكرر اللون للجدار الجانبي و الستاءر بدوائر بيضاء

والأحمر للستارة...وبتشكيل أيضا أورجانك مع الأسود بسجادة الأرضية...

وربط بين البنفسجي و الاحمر...بتونات خفيفة برسومات ألوانها ودرجاتها علي العمود و الحائط بتعبير مميز جديد...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 أكتوبر 2014)

[URL=http://s1332.photobucket.com/user/sheir67/media/weqeqwexc111_zps1c6a3846.jpg.html]

[/URL]​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 أكتوبر 2014)

لا يفوتك...


----------



## Yaser Ibrahim (11 أكتوبر 2014)

إنه موضوع في شكل موسوعة جميلة وشيقة, مشكور جزاك الله خيراً :20:


----------



## أنا معماري (11 أكتوبر 2014)

Yaser Ibrahim قال:


> إنه موضوع في شكل موسوعة جميلة وشيقة, مشكور جزاك الله خيراً :20:



جزاك الله خير م. Yaser Ibrahim ....سعيد بمشاركتك


----------



## أنا معماري (11 أكتوبر 2014)

2 صورة و تعليق




عروق الخشب 
تعطي ألفة و دفء وتراثية للمكان
مع أبيض الحوائط و السقف الذي يظهرها

وأختار المصمم سهاريج إضاءات زجاجية مميزة معلقة بسلاسل.... أكملت أحساس المكان
كبيت ريفي...أو أستراحة
ممكن ان تكون عروق خشب طبيعية....أو هناك خرسانة بتأثيرات خشب علي اليوتيوب














​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق




ربما بدايات جيدة ... لطالب عمارة
البنيات و البيجات وما بينهم
ودرجات اللبني



​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 أكتوبر 2014)

2 صورة




حتي إذا كانت الواجهات مملة...وليس بها ما يؤثر
خرج المعماري بالبوكسات.... الموضة باحجام و بروزات مختلفة وكبلكونات صغيرة
ولون مميز برتقالي عن الحوائط البني الفاتح

ليشكل تنوع و جمال بالواجهات







​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





أتزان التفريغ و البروز.....وكانه يخرج جزء من فراغ المبني ليبرز به خارجه....
وجعله فلات منحني يضاد فلات البوكس ..
وكلهم كتل زجاج البارز وفراغ الغاطس

والبوكس الحجر...وربط الزجاج مع بأشرطه حجر في أتجاهات مختلفه... حتي لا تهرب منه ...وكان المصمت يجتزبها أليه...

ولم ينسي رفع البوكس بميل كمدخل...في تعبير جديد



​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق




يقال عليها مسكن...
حيث قرر المعماري ان يضع عائلة من ال gables الاسقف المنحنية كعائلة لهذا المسكن...
بعضها حجر....وبعضها stucco 

عائلة في الداخل....واخري معمارية في الخارج



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





مبني بوكس زجاج...
وبرز بقطاعات حوائط عمودية عي الواجهة...بعمق كبير
بتشكيلات مربعات و مستطيلات أفقية و رأسية ودبل هايت
وبعض حوافة مائلة علي الواجهة
ليشكل بها واجهة مبناه..وحل جيد ككاسرات شمس



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أكتوبر 2014)

3 صور




الأستطالة...
خرج بكتلة المنتصف ....وعناصر الشبابيك الزجاج الطولية
وحجر بجوانب الكتلة...وكرانيش و بلكونة صغيرة ..وتنوع الفتحات ما بين فلات..ونصف دائري و أرش نهاية المبني وتردج كورنيشته...ثم خالف باقي الكتل بلون بيج...

مكون برج للمبني.. ثم











ثم كرره كوحدات مميزة لمبني عمارته السكنية....بكلاسيكية
والباقي علي الجانبين أكثر مودرن...

لتضاديهما وبروز البرج ككتلة و كلون و قديم وكحجر....











ثم كرره كوحدات مميزة لمبني عمارته السكنية....بكلاسيكية
والباقي علي الجانبين أكثر مودرن...

لتضاديهما وبروز البرج ككتلة و كلون و قديم وكحجر....

ونوع بأستخدام مسطحات الزجاج الشبابيك الكبيرة في الكورنرات وفي بعض قلب العمارة







​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أكتوبر 2014)

معماري صغير...






​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أكتوبر 2014)

3 صور


تضادات
كتلة المصمت البارزة...فوق كتلة الزجاج 
الأنحناء بجزء منها ليلاقي الزجاج....وتضاد مع الكتل الرأسية و الافقية المستطيلة
تضاد أو ظهور المربع...من بين مستطيليية العراميس و الفتحات الزجاج




خطوط الكتلة نفسها....هي مابين المربع و المستطيل
أي يمكننا رسم كذا مربع من خطوط الواجهة....

وأكدها بالشبابيك المتكررة المربعة
وتقسيمات الزجاج المربعة...وأيضا المستطيلة
كأن المصمم يريد أن نبحث عن المربعات عند النظر للميني

وتضاد المصمت مع الزجاج ال void

والعراميس أستمرت بخطوطها مع فريمات الزجاج
مستخدما تأثير جمال المديول

بروز حائط عالي لشعر الشركة بالأرضي...














الكرنر المصمت فوق الزجاج
وتأثير المربعات يملاء الواجهتين....من بين المستطيلات











عراميس المصمت بمحاذة قريمات الزجاج

وجمال الدوران يظهر من عدة زوايا من بين الفلات



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





تدرجات الكتل..
في البلان...و الواجهات
وخالف المدخل بلون نبيتي فاتح...باقي المبني

نوع المربعات....في الشبابيك و في فتحات الدروة
وميز المبني دائرية الشباك فوق المدخل...وعند الكورنر
بتقسيمات فريمات خشبية مميزة...ومربعات
بتعبير معماري جديد..



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة جميلة لتمثال في فنلندا بعنوان "اقرأ حتى وإن كنت تغرق"!! 
القراءة سر تقدم الأمم ورقي الشعوب !!







​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق




تقسيمات السقف هنا....
صنعت الكثيير لفراغ المعيشة
بتضاد الدائرة مع الفلات الكمر
وبانوهات بينها بلون ازرق لبني غامق...

لتتفاعل مع لبني الفرش...وأيضا بعض التتشات البني البسيطة بالسجادة
المصمم أستخدام السجادة كعنصر ربط....بين اللبني و البيج للستائر والحوائط و البني للفرش...

كان يفضل ذلك السقف في فراغ أكثر أرتفاع من هنا....واختلف معه في درجة لبني السقف





​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق




تقسيمات السقف...
ببانوهات مضلعة بالجبس...
وتشكيلات بدورنات و 2 صرة جبس....تشكل فوق طاولة طعام السفرة...

وتقسيمات الرخام ألونها...راعي أن يصممها حول السجادة لتظهر....وهنا إدراك المصمم للأبعاد
وقسم الحوائط لوحدات طولية كشبابيك بستائرها....وكمريات..بأعمدة أكتاف وبانوهات علوية بينها...

والمدخل عمودين إسطواني...وجمال العراميس العريضة 
والقواعد بنقوشاتها...

عنصر متعددة مدروسة ...أثناء الرسم و التصميم و قبل التنفيذ...لتصنع فراغ مميز





​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة وتعليق



تقسيمات السقف....
وهنا بهذا الموزع العريض...دائرية مختلفة الأقطار
وأستخدام الأسقف الفرنسية الحمراء النبيتي...شكلت الفراغ بجمال
مع السقف المعلق مفرغ الحروف للإضاءات الخفية...

وأضاف بعض خطوط الموجات الرصاصي لسيراميك الأرضية...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة وتعليق





السلم الشرفي من الجهتين...
بأنحناءتهم....
والكمر يقسم السقف الي مربعات لتشكيل ووظيفة بالسقف

وفراغ التمثال فوق فتحة المرور العريضة...

والعمودين يستمرين من أسفل لأعلي للكمر...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





تقسيمات السقف الدائري....وتفاعله مع السلم الدائري...وفراغ القبة....ببانوهات جبس....وأستخدام في فراغ التقسيمات....زجاج مصنفر بتموجات....وإضاءات داخلية

ومميز الثلاث فرغات بأرش نصف دائري ....بالحائط الدائري للسلم
ووضع تحف فيها....وإضاءات داخلية





​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق




تقسيمات السقف...
المصمم أستخدم السقف المعلق...بتقسيمات مستطيلة و دائرية مقسمة....
تفاعلت مع السلم بدورانه...كوحدة
وكانها تقسم أستخدام الفراغ ...هنا السلم...وهنا الجلسات....

مميز الإسبوتس...واختلاف ألوان التقسيمات بالسقف...بين البني و البيج



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أكتوبر 2014)

3 صور و تعليق





تصميم أورجانك مميز
ولكن

فقد من المصمم بساطته و تلقائيته ....
ربما لو خفف ما بالداخل....أو وضع زجاج أزرق بداخل البروز بإضاءات 
كان سيصبح أكثر جمالا و تاثير












​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة وتعليق






عندما يشكل الزجاج المبني 
بأشكال إسطوانية....ومستطيلة طولية و عرضية...
وتشاركة الخرسانات البيضاء
بخدودها الرأسية و الأفقية و المنحنية للبلكونات
وعندما يتدرج نهايات الادوار
وعندما تظهر و تختفي الاعمدة الإسطوانية بين الزجاج لتحمل البرجولة...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق



عمارة تكعيبية....
بوكسات مختلفة العروض و الأرتفاعات و الاماكن
تحوي بداخلها الزجاج
وكتل الحجر و الخشب تشكل معها الفرغات..

والممر الممشي منحتي من حولها....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق




جميل أختراق الكوبري ببلطة خرسانية و دروة زجاج
لكتلة المبني الزجاج
قادمة من مبني متموج بارتدادات و بروزات منحنية

ويلاقي المبني الاخر بعدة ممرات طائرة مميزة...
للماشي فوق الممرات....أو الفرغات تحتها ...ما بين المبنيين



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق



تعبيرات جديدة للباثيو
بطبيعية الأرض و الشجرة....
لتعلو من خلال فتحة قطرة الماء....
وأستمر بعناصر طبيعية...الباركية الغامق....وحمام السباحة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أكتوبر 2014)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق


تلقائية خطوط وأخراج المشروع
طالب 
اولي عمارة









​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أكتوبر 2014)

دبي أول مدينة في العالم تطلق «مؤشر السعادة»: هدفنا راحة الناس




«هدفنا سعادة وراحة الناس».. بهذه الكلمات لخص الشيخ محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم، نائب رئيس الدولة رئيس مجلس الوزراء حاكم دبي، لحظة تدشين دبي لـ«مؤشر السعادة»، صباح السبت، سعيًا لتطوير خدماتها المقدمة إلى سكانها وزوارها.
وأوضح آل مكتوم، في حسابه على موقع «تويتر»: «أطلقنا اليوم (مؤشر السعادة) لتكون دبي المدينة الأولى عالميًا، التي تقيس سعادة سكانها وزوارها وسياحها بشكل يومي تفاعلي».
وأضاف: «هدفنا أن يعطي سكان دبي وزوارها وسياحها رأيهم في خدماتها بشكل يومي لأن تطوير الخدمات سيسهم بشكل حقيقي في سعادة وراحة الناس».
ولفت إلى أن «مؤشر السعادة هو مشروع لقياس رضا الناس وسعادتهم عن الخدمات المقدمة لهم بشكل فوري وعبر نظام وشبكة ذكية».
وشرح آل مكتوم لمتابعيه في الإمارات كيفية عمل «مؤشر السعادة»، موضحًا: «عند كل نقطة خدمة سيختار المواطن أو الزائر عبر شاشة تفاعلية وبلمسة واحدة مدى رضاه عن الخدمة، وستصلنا تقارير يومية بأداء جميع المراكز».
و«مؤشر السعادة» أحد مبادرات مشروع مدينة دبي الذكية، الذي دشنه آل مكتوم، عام 2013.
وقال آل مكتوم: «ستتبعها مبادرات أخرى وصولًا لهدفنا أن تكون دبي الأذكى عالميًا»






​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق



مبني دائري أو إليبس
مييزة بأمامية العنصر الطولي الزجاج
بقريماته الطولية و الجدار الطولي 
وحوله الكتل الدائرية في تدرج ..وتفريغ
وحوائط وفريمات طولية..وبرجوله السقف

وجمال تصاد المنحني مع الفلات...في تدرج و تفريغ
وحسن أستخدام البلكونات المفرغة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق



واجهة موجة...
وربط تكرار بعض الادوار بأربعة فريمات حجر أغمق...
وكمرة وبرجولة السقف في بروز منحني عكس الموجة...
لتجعل عمارته متألقه حيثما كانت...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق



انه المعماري....
حتي ولو لم يجد أشجار...
يمكنه تصميم اعمدة تحمل نباتات كالأشجار
لترمي بظلالها ....وتشكل مع المبني
أفكاره و تخيلاته...

وتجلس الناس لتستمتع بظلالها و جمال تشكيلاتها...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق






من لون موج البحر....السماوي و الأبيض
بلوحه تصميمه

أنتقلت لألوان الأثاث....بدرجاتها الفاتحة من السماوي و البيج 
وتشابه تصميم القطع الكنبة و الكرسيين و القطعة الأخري ...

ودائرية الأثاث و الطاولة ...مشابهة لدارية المد و الجزر باللوحة
والموكيت اللبني بأفتح درجاته

وأختيار أباجورات معدنية بشكل مخروط ناقص أبيض

وأختيار تحف ديكور بإضاءتها و شكلها المسلوب الطولي....مشابهه لtexture الحائط فوق الدفاية

والزرع بأختلاف أوراقه أكمل التصميم....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أكتوبر 2014)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





ما سبب تلك البهجة و الحياة في هذا التصميم؟

هل هو نوعية و أختيار تلك النباتات بأوراقها....
هل اللوحة الزيتية ...بدرجات ألوانها الذي ضمت مميزات التصميم...
من نباتات و من ألوان سماوي و نبيتي الموجودة بالمخدات ..علي الانترية الأبيض البيج.....

هل هي الشابيك علي يمين و شمال اللوحة...بوحدتين
وتجميعهم بشباك عريض هناك...

هل هي الإضاءات الطبيعية من خلال ال louvers غير مباشرة....وإضاءات الأباجورات الدافئة
وتشابه النجفة مع الأباجورات

هل هو جودة الخشب البني الدفء...وجلد كراسي السفرة...والنيش الخشب وزجاج

هل هو دفء و نعومة الموكيت عندما تمشي حافي القدمين عليه وتحس بملمس خيوطه

أم كلهم معا...

أنه فقط مصمم عاش لحظة تصميم مع المكان...بتفاصيله...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





مستطيل كتلة أثاث التلفزيون....
رف للكتب
وضلف علوية....لا أفضلها في المعيشة...لأنها تشبه ضلف المطبخ....
ولكن وجودها هنا في التصميم لا بأس به....
والحائط خلفية ورق حائط بتأثير خرساني...

الكراسي الموضه الميتل و الجلد الأورنج

والأرضية الرخام الأسود اللامعة...
وظهور الأباجورة الموضة الميتل المائلة...وأختار غطاء إسطواني أسود يتفق مع الأرضية و رمادي الحوائط و الأبيض 

وموضة الخطوط السوداء الغاطسة في السقف المعلق الابيض
والإضاءات تلمع من خلالها...عين القطط

أختلف معاه في أختيار السجادة




​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق




انتشرت تلك النجفة الكرة بإضاءتها المتعددة

مكونة وحدة ديكور واحدة بنفسها....
بين الحوائط البيضاء و التربية المستطيلو البيضاء....
وبيج رخام الأرضية و بيج جلد الانترية...
وخشب تجليد الحوائط و السلم
وزجاج شفاف دروة السلم

تتألق لوحدها بينهم....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أكتوبر 2014)

4 صور و تعليق







في أحدي الحدائق المميزة بقطع الفنون....
تورونتو....كندا

أن المصمم يفتح الطريق....لأفكار ديكور لاندسكيب كثيرة
مستخدم الأشكال المعدنية كهيكل
والمشمع...او الزجاج...أو الخشب...
و يشع منها .....إضاءات داخلية 
























​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة من الفيسبوك
م.سمر فؤاد



رائع و بسيط...





​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 أكتوبر 2014)

ماتنساش تنقي لون الجاكت لون مشروعك 
فعلتها زها حديد
وفعلها كريم رشيد
والدور عليك 










​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق



الي أين تنساب تلك الكمرات الثانوية...
هل توجه الناس من فراغ الي فراغ أخر...
وتضئ فيما بينها لهم...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق



أستطاله
مدخله الدبل هايت
بأعمدته الأربعة
بتنوع شبابيكة النصف دائرية المتكررة الرفيعة بأطوالها...
والستائر تتموج من خلف الزجاج..

عناصر كانت كافية لجمال وهدوء مبناه...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق



حتي بواكي الخارج لها جمال....وهدوء و سكينة...
فموسيقي العمارة ممكن أن تطلق بأي وطن
وتحت أي سماء



​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





مربعات مصمت حجر الجانبين المربعة و شبابيكها المربعة...لتظهر و تعلن عن..
نصف أسطوانة حجر ترتفع لأعلي بفتحاتها بالسقف...
تضاد وتعاكس إسطوانات البلكونات
الدائرية كالقمر



​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق






فراغ داخلي...
louvers خلف زجاج الواجهة بأنحناءته ...أفقي وبعض الرأسي
وجمال مادة خلف مادة...

جميل 2 فريمات الرخام الأخضر ....تحوي أبواب المدخل وتقسيمات زجاج أخري...

والكونتر الأستعلامات الدائري....بإضاءاته الدائرية العالية مثبته بالعمود الأسطواني...

تعبيرات معمارية كثيرة ...جمعت بجمال الفراغ




​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 أكتوبر 2014)

تراث أسبانيا الإسلامية ...






​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق







رائع
بطبيعيته الحجر...
وطرفه المثمن...والمظلة الخشب الأسود بدعامتها
تأكد مثمنه و تمكن رؤيته اكثر وربطه مع الحجر

واطلق الحجر في نهايته..أعمدة بأطوال مختلفة
لتحمل أعمدة خشب البرجولة و السقف العلولي...

وتكرار الفتحات الأبواب و الشبابيك السوداء الفريمات الخشب
وإضاءات أمام الاكتاف الحجر

واللون النبيتي يربط بين الحجر و أملس البيج...ويربط المبني بالعمارات السكنية حوله كمشروع واحد

أنه المعماري ...اينما كان يترك بصمته




​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة وتعليق








مباني قليلة ...تحب رؤيتها كثيرا...
عندما تتحول الاعمدة الي شجيرات تحمل السقف البارز
ووتساقط أوراقها الملونة علي الواجهة الجانبية
أمام الواجهة الموجة الزجاج...







​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق






قلعة مودرن...

أرشات فتحة المدخل المتكررة..داخل كتلة وفي نهايتها بلكونة ببرجي مراقبة...
وكتلة الإسطوانة و كتلة المسدسة علي الجانبين بأقل أرتفاع
والباقي علي الجانبيين بتدرج أقل أرتفاع

ولم ينسي ينوع بين الحجر والبياض الفاتح....
والإضاءات و النخيل...
فيسمي أبداع...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 أكتوبر 2014)

*Architecture for human*

Abdelaziz Nagaty


الحلم
الحلم يعنى بكرة يعنى امل وعمل وكفاح وخيال وتوفيق من عند ربنا
يوفقك فى ناس تساعدك وتاكد موهبتك
احلم واوعى تخلى للحلم حدود . احلم بنجوم السما والنجاح والشهره والمجد وعلى قد ماحلمك يكبر تتعب علشان يتحقق . احلم مين عارف جايز حلمك يبقى حقيقة ​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أكتوبر 2014)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق



نوع الطاولة الميتل والزجاج...كان يفضل لها سجادة... ترابيزة السفرة أسكلها متهيألي أقل من المفروض بالنسبة للكنب....الإضاءات و السقف مميزة...ياريت تجرب الرندر بعد تعديل لون الفرش و الستائر...لدرجة أهدء وفيها لون كناري مع ألوان أخري...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة





معروض بمتحف لندن تصميم زها حديد






​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق






كانت تكفية صناديق الزجاج بألوانها وفريماتها السوداء مختلفة الاحجام
كإضاءات مع الخفية بالكونتر البار
ولوحة الخلفية بتموجاتها التي تضاد الخطوط الفلات
وبالوانها الأبيض و الأسود و الاحمر...ألوان التصميم

كانت تكفيه لتصميم فراغ المكان



​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق



خلال رؤية السقف.... تموجات بدرجات السماوي...
والكنب متنوع بنفس الدرجات...
ولوحة الخلفية تربط عناصر التصميم...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة وتعليق





مبالغة أستطالة المراية الإليبس
تغازل فخامة الأثاث الخشب و الجلد
والطاولة الدائرية

وفرفورجية حديد الشباك ...يتفاعل مع تشكيل النجفة الفرفورجية




​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق




عندما تصبح البلكونات....
لها ضلف بنباتات فريماتها و الزجاج..
تشكل بروعة ديكور الداخل و الخارج



​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق






تموجات السقف المعلق...
وتموجات الستائر البنفسجي...
مع مخدارت بنفسجي...
والأبيض و البيج للحوائط و الاثاث ....فقط ليظهروا جمالهم



​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





الإضاءة الطبيعية حل سحري يمنح المكان إحساسا بالرحابة

استخدام نافذة كبيرة الحجم تعكس علي المكان ضوء واتساع .. لاحظ السيميترية في استخدام النافذة حيث أن تلك الفكرة منحت الغرفة الصغيرة بعض الرحابة .. لمسات من الأخشاب في المرأة والاباجورة والكرسي وأيضا الطاولة زاد من الإحساس بالطبيعة في المكان.

من مجلة البيت....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق






تقسيمات السقف هنا....
صنعت الكثيير لفراغ المعيشة
بتضاد الدائرة مع الفلات الكمر
وبانوهات بينها بلون ازرق لبني غامق...

لتتفاعل مع لبني الفرش...وأيضا بعض التتشات البني البسيطة بالسجادة
المصمم أستخدام السجادة كعنصر ربط....بين اللبني و البيج للستائر والحوائط و البني للفرش...

كان يفضل ذلك السقف في فراغ أكثر أرتفاع من هنا....واختلف معه في درجة لبني السقف



​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





تقسيمات السقف...
ببانوهات مضلعة بالجبس...
وتشكيلات بدورنات و 2 صرة جبس....تشكل فوق طاولة طعام السفرة...

وتقسيمات الرخام ألونها...راعي أن يصممها حول السجادة لتظهر....وهنا إدراك المصمم للأبعاد
وقسم الحوائط لوحدات طولية كشبابيك بستائرها....وكمريات..بأعمدة أكتاف وبانوهات علوية بينها...

والمدخل عمودين إسطواني...وجمال العراميس العريضة 
والقواعد بنقوشاتها...

عنصر متعددة مدروسة ...أثناء الرسم و التصميم و قبل التنفيذ...لتصنع فراغ مميز




​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





تقسيمات السقف....
وهنا بهذا الموزع العريض...دائرية مختلفة الأقطار
وأستخدام الأسقف الفرنسية الحمراء النبيتي...شكلت الفراغ بجمال
مع السقف المعلق مفرغ الحروف للإضاءات الخفية...

وأضاف بعض خطوط الموجات الرصاصي لسيراميك الأرضية...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق






السلم الشرفي من الجهتين...
بأنحناءتهم....
والكمر يقسم السقف الي مربعات لتشكيل ووظيفة بالسقف

وفراغ التمثال فوق فتحة المرور العريضة...

والعمودين يستمرين من أسفل لأعلي للكمر...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق




تقسيمات السقف الدائري....وتفاعله مع السلم الدائري...وفراغ القبة....ببانوهات جبس....وأستخدام في فراغ التقسيمات....زجاج مصنفر بتموجات....وإضاءات داخلية

ومميز الثلاث فرغات بأرش نصف دائري ....بالحائط الدائري للسلم
ووضع تحف فيها....وإضاءات داخلية

والسلم يتفاعل معهم ومع القبة.... بشكله وبسطته كانهم موجة من أسفل.....

والعمود الدبل هايت بأرشه النصف دائري...عناصر جمالية في لقطة واحدة





​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق







تصميم مميز ...
خصوصا تفاصيل العمارة الإسلامية بالسقف و الأرضية...
وحسن أختيار لون الاثاث بدرجة الأزرق المموجة الموجودة بالستائر و الطغولات...
كنت أفضل الذهبي يكون ناعم اكثر و أخف...
.حسيت انها بتتصارع بفخامة كلاسيكيتها مع الإسلامي الهادئ ...
وتغيير شكل اكتاف المفاعد...
عموما الشغل رائع



​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





تشكيلات فريمات السطح الزجاج...
أثرت علي شكلو تقسيمات العمود الأبيض و الأسود البوكسات....

وبروز المظلة ال canopy ال louvers أثر علي louvers دورة السطح

والأباليق الكنارات الصفراء بفتحاتها الدبل هايت تربط الفرغات...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق






تنوع الالوان و المواد والنهايات...
وخروج البلكونات بفريماتها و أختلاف أرتفاعتها
حل لطول الواجهة...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





شفافية المودرن...
بلاطات بيضاء طائرة...
والكتف الحائط الحجر يربط الطائر و الشفافية و الفرغات...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق







قسم مبناه لكتلتين الأجناب
بينهم تقسيمات طولية بينها جدران طولية
بمسطحات زجاج مربعة و ومستطيلة بتنوع...

ومييز مبناه للربط بموجة مظلة canopy بلون مميز...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أكتوبر 2014)

3 صور و تعليق






حلول جيدة لمبناه
بتموجات سقفه البارز... ويقل الي اليسار
بيفكرني بسقف متحف زها حديد بلندن

وهنا الداخل زجاج بفريماته...وخروج كتلة خشب بفتحاتها من القلب
وفتحات الوجهة الجانبية كبواكي وشبابيك تتفاعل مع الحل
والسقف يستمر بمادته للحوائط الجانبية



جميلة تقسيمات فريمات الزجاج...
وكانها تحير الناظر بين انها فريمات أو louvers...

والأشجار في اماكنها المتفاعل مع المبني....هل نقلت للموقع أم هو صمم المبني عليها










أستمر بكتلة الخشب بالواجهة الامامية لتستمر بالجانبية
خلف البواكي










متحف زها حديد بلندن





​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أكتوبر 2014)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق







بياض بيج...حجر
زلع علي درجات 
برجولة خشبية
تدرجات مناسيب مختلفة ..وأشجار طويلة ...و شمسية علي حمام السباحة
وأرضية شبه الحجر

عناصر جميلة كثيرة في مساحة ليست كبيرة....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أكتوبر 2014)

جميل ويقراء بكذا طريقة...منير...يقراء فن ....شخص مستلقي...







​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أكتوبر 2014)

مع اكثر جملة معبرة عن معنى المنزل
_ 



_​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق






عند تصميم المبني
الفرغات الداخلية الدبل هايت
والبواكي الدبل هايت بأعمدتها و أرشاتها الخارجية
تشكل الفراغات الداخلية و الخارجية
وهنا الستائر الطولية زادتها جمال
وفتحة أرش أخري عرضية بالداخل تعاكس الخارجية المرتفعة

وأختار فرش أثاث أبيض ...والكرسيين بنقوشاتها الرصاصي تغازل السجادة الرصاصي و الحائط الرصاصي بتألق



​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق




السقف المعلق المستطيل لأنهاياته النصف دائرية...
وفتحات مربعة من حوله...بالكرانيش والإضاءات الخفية...
والسجادة تتفاعل معها

والنجفة الدائرية الزجاج الكرستال....
والحجر والبانوهات

عناصر تعطي تألق لأي فراغ وخصوصا السكني....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق







أستخدام الزاجاج المصنفر في سقف التجاري
يعطي فضول و فخامة للفراغ بإضاءاته
وزاده تألق الإضاءات الخفية بفرغات الحائط أرفف عرضية
وإضاءات الأرفف المتنوعة الاورنج...بخلفية بانوهات أبيض و حائط أسود
وترك الباقي أبيض للأرضية و الأثاث لتظهر تألق الباقي



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق






سهاريج الزجاج و الفرفورجية...
جميلة في المطابخ
وكأنها تربط بين دفء ماضي ما....ومودرن



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق






مبني شرطة
بولاية امريكية
حب المصمم أن يشابهه بالجبال و المباني التاريخية الموجودة في المدينة الصغيرة ..
وأن يجعل فتحاته..بمسطحات زجاج كبيرة ...ليربطها بالحرية






​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أكتوبر 2014)

صورتين و تعليق





البوكس الميتل للمبني بشبابيكة المربعة...
واختراق بوكسات لتطلع علي الخارج
ب texture خشبي
وتنوع أحجامها و ميولها
وكأنها تعبر عن الناظر من البلكونات...ليري المنظر يمين و شمال


موبلات مختلفة لتوجيه البلكونات البوكس الخشب
وأستخدام louvers لتشكيل بلكوناتها....
تتألق ومن خلفها بوكس المبني الرئيش الميتل الفضي...وعناصر طولية زجاج










ويستمر ببوكساته الخشب حتي بعض الأرضي....وفوق مدخله
بتنوع أحجامها





​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





ال bay window
في دورين فوق فوق الشباك العرضي
بأعمدة وكورنيشة الشبابيك و دروة السطح
وتدرج النهايات.....وتدرج الألوان...وتدرج الأرض



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق







جمال الحجر
وتشكيلات البرجولة الخشب بمبالغة أعمدتها الطويلة المائلة
تشكل تألق ال restaurant
بطبيعيية و جمال

  


​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق






مفاجأة خروج كتلة بوكس من الزجاج
والفريم البوكس الأسود بحائطه المائل ليظهر مفأجاة اخري ...المدخل
ويضاد أبيض الحجر لباقي المبني



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





البوكسات بإطارتها البارزة العرضية بمبالغة....
وتضادها...بتقسيمات فريمات الزجاج الرأسية
ورأسية بوكس المدخل
والحوائط و القواطيع الرأسية
لتخفف من العرضية



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق




علاقات الالوان...والكتل جميلة..والإضاءات...وأختيار اللوحات كويس...
كنت أفضل نقوشات اللوحات تكون غاطسة أكثر







​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق




أستطالة
وحدات شبابيكة المكررة الخضراء...الطولية وبينها الإكتاف الطوب وكمراتها الملساء البيج.....مميزة
ومن بين تلك التكرارات
جاء بمفاجأة البرج الساعة فوق المدخل من الطوب
وبأكتاف مثل الكمر
وفتحات مستطيلة قبل السقف
السقف ممكن أن يكون بأستايل أخر يناسب البلد و التصميم و الموقع و الوظيفة




​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة وتعليق





المسطحات الكبيرة قد تشعر بكثير من الملل...
ولكن المصمم لم يحتار كثيرا
وأستخدام تدرجات أنكسارات السقف المعلق وكانها إليبسات...
وعلي الأجناب إمتداد الحوائط و إضاءات خفية

ونوع في تدرج أيضا سلالم ....
وحائط أسود زجاجي....وحائط حجر بإضاءات من إسفل
يتمييز






​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أكتوبر 2014)

3 صور و تعليق




جمل معمارية كثيرة
ميزت سكني مبناة

المداخل الدبل هايت بالعمودين
الكتلة الإسطوانة الزجاج الكورنر
أختلاف توجيةالمبني
الشباك الزجاج الدبل هايت
مبالغة بروز السقف القرميد
الحجر بالواجهات مع بروزات
تدرج الكتل
















​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أكتوبر 2014)

3 صور و تعليق






النخيل القزمي...جميل في اللاندسكيب
و المعماري يشكل من حوله مبناه بالرخام البيج المجزع
بأعمدنه المربعة المنتشرة ...كمدخل...وبوابة...و أكتاف المبني
ومن بينها مستطيلات و كورنر الزجاج بفريماته السوداء...

وأحواض الزرع تستقطع بدروانها أستمرارية الرخام















​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق






أستطالة....
دبل هايت المدخل بأعمدته...وعراميس الأرش والكورنيشة التاج
دبل هايت زجاج الدائري..بأعمدته و أستطالة التاج الكورنيشة يستمر بدورانه
وكذلك في باقي تردجات الكتل...

والكنار البني بالفيلا و الفيلا المجاورة...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق






أستطالة اطار البوكس الأبيض...
وكتلة مستطيلة بني بداخله
من أمام الزجاج



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أكتوبر 2014)

6 صور و تعليق






تصميم كتلة ما لتناسب فراغ التجاري من الداخل..
وتحويلها لفن تشكيلي
بالمثلثات ....
بفرغات طولية زجاج متنوعة العروض وبعضها مثلث طولية تظهر تشكيل المثلثات...وتعطي غموض لكتلها
وفضول لم في الداخل
ولم ينسي باب المدخل ...تفريغ مثلث 





























​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق



تعبير جديد منتشر ...كاتجاه
تحريك الكتل لتظهر الفتحات....
والعودة لفكر الكهوف و المغارات....والأهرامات
بتعبير الحجر



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق




الكورنرات....
يهتم بها المعماري ليظهر زاويا مبناه..
وهنا فضل أبراج المثمنات بأرشاتها....
كدورين...و طولية في كورنر أخر..
أو تراسات بدور الاخير و ممر طائر في الخلف...
وبرز ببرج السلم عالي بالجنب مع زجاج طولي...
الأبراج تتفاعل من بين الفلات



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أكتوبر 2014)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أكتوبر 2014)

2 صورة و تعليق




أنواع كثيرة من الإضاءات في الأسواق وبأسعار متنوعة
تساعد مهندس الديكور علي الأنطلاق بأفكار ورغبات أفضل للساكن
أو المستخدم







​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق




جميلة أستغلال كورنر الحائط...بتقسمات الخشب و التحف...وفي نفس الوقت فاصل برتيشن عن الأستخدام الاخر ... و امتداد بصري لمساحات اكبر....
وقسمه بعوارض خشب مثل درج السلم
والأبيض خلفية جميلة لهما...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق






دفء الخشب في الحمام
وفرصة لضلف وأدراج لوضع الفوط ... و أغراض الحمام
والتوليت وكانه مزوي بالجنب

ومراية كبيرة...مع إضاءات إسطوانية



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق






كأنها صورة أبيض و اسود...والاحمر يظهر باللوحة و الستائر والفرش...حلوة




​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق




البواكي و الباثيو ... من العمارة الإسلامية
جمال و راحة....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أكتوبر 2014)

صورتين و تعليق




دائرية المراية...مع التربيزة و دائرية زجاجها







​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق






.ممكن لو ضعت أشخاص حيبقي أفضل... وضبط إضاءات السقف الخفية.....
وإضاءات أسبوتس للسقف المعلق...وممكن تحت بعض الأرفف...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق




العمارة العربية...والنخيل العالي
وتنوع أرتفاعات الأبراج بحروفها البيضاء
وحوائطها الحجر
وشبابيكها الأرشات و الكوليسترات
حتي السور يشارك مع المباني بتفاصيل منها....

مييز الكورنر ببرجين مصمت...قبل الانتشار بتفاصيل باقي المبني




​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





مبالغة العناصر المعمارية...
أحدي طرق التمييز
بأرشه العالي البيج
من امام كتله البرج شبه إليبس
وحوله تدرجات كتل أقل

وألتفاف الكمرة العريضة الملتوية

والقاعدة بتدرجاتها و جمال نسب فتحاتها بين المستطيلات الطولية و العرضية بتنوع مميز

جرأة وتمييز من المصمم




​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق




الزجاج البرتيشن بين الأستخدامات
بأشكال أشجار بيضاء
تتفاعل وكانها من خشب الباركية
وألوان الأبيض البيج للحوائط
ممكن ان تتكرر في أحدي الحوائط بألوان أخري بني



​


----------



## محمد_فيصل (17 أكتوبر 2014)

سبحان الله


----------



## محمد_فيصل (17 أكتوبر 2014)

الحمد لله


----------



## محمد_فيصل (17 أكتوبر 2014)

الله اكبر


----------



## محمد_فيصل (17 أكتوبر 2014)

لا اله الا الله


----------



## محمد_فيصل (17 أكتوبر 2014)

تصاميم جميله


----------



## محمد_فيصل (17 أكتوبر 2014)

لقد اعجبتني جدا


----------



## محمد_فيصل (17 أكتوبر 2014)

ليت لي مثلها في الدار


----------



## محمد_فيصل (17 أكتوبر 2014)

صارت معي


----------



## محمد_فيصل (17 أكتوبر 2014)

من اجمل ما رايت


----------



## محمد_فيصل (17 أكتوبر 2014)

يا الله يا الله


----------



## محمد_فيصل (17 أكتوبر 2014)

لو عندي


----------



## محمد_فيصل (17 أكتوبر 2014)

عجائب الكون


----------



## محمد_فيصل (17 أكتوبر 2014)

ما شاء الله


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة من الفيسبوك



بتشكيل أورجانك كأشجار علي مستوي الحائط
والسقف المائل

ال plywood 
هو خامة خشب مصنعة من رقائق الخشب ويتم لصق تلك الرقائق ، لتعطى بعد ذلك مرونة عالية في التشكيل ، ومقاسات الالواح الشائعة هي 1.20*2.40 م. وهذه بعض امثلة على استخداماته ..



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق






مواقف سيارات مضللة قبل المدخل....
بأعمدتها و مظلتها الخرسانة بأنحناء للمدخل....
وتطية زجاج فيما بينها

جميلة الدوائر بتنوع أقطارها....كرسومات علي الزجاج أو فرغات به...
ومن بين السياج الحائط النبات بفراغات رائعة بالسياج....

وعلاقات السياج بفرغات دوائرة....مع الزجاج المنحني بدوائره



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق



بأستطاله...
louvers شريك البوكسات الأبيض...في عمارة المودرن
دبل هايت
وشبابيك معاكسة عرضية ضيقة طويلة.....مع أنحناء الحائط كمظلة للشبابيك...

والسور يتفاعل مع أبيض المبني بتكسيراته
ليدع الشجيرات والنباتات تنمو بها....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





العنصر الطولي الأسود بمربعاته...
من بين بوكسات المصمت و الشبابيك البيضاء
علي الجانبيين...
البوكسات ارتفاع دور و دروين...وبرجوله تحضن الأسود



​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





شرائط الواجهات البيضاء...فلات و بعضها بتدرج
وخلفها صور خلفية....ربما مبني مجمع سينيمات مع تجاري...
وخروج كتل زجاج إليبسات
أحداهما علي أعمدة إسطوانية مائلة لفراغ المدخل



​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





جديدة
بوكس البوابة....والأبواب louvers ....والمدخل بجوار الزرع
وبوكس أخر خشب طولي
وميول بعمودي الاجناب...واحد ككتف يحمل مظلة 
و الاخر يحمل حائط مائل والبلكونة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أكتوبر 2014)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق


مشروع مستشفى ...
منقول من post
# محمد _ البطراوى


رغم أن في الأول مكنش عجبني الألوان و الكتل كمستشفي...حسيت انها أكثر لمول...
ولكن ربما قصد المعماري...اللون الرصاصي gray رمز للحزن و والألم....
ووضع ألوان الاخضريات greens يرمز للشفاء و الأمل...قد يكون معني فلسفي للمبني...
Moh. Sheir




 





​


----------



## radfan1004 (18 أكتوبر 2014)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t368010.html
http://


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أكتوبر 2014)

مشروع جميل ياريت ...
تشارك معانا في تحليل المشاريع الطلاب و المحلية و العالمية
هنا بالموضوع ...وبموضوعات اخري بالملتقي المعماري​


radfan1004 قال:


> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t368010.html
> http://


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق
بالفيس



المساحة ضيقة لعدد ده من الفرش....ممكن كفاية كرسي واحد او كنبة صغيرة في النهاية...
وكرسي و كنبة في الجنب اليمين
ممكن توسع شوية بالمساحة بعمل 
خلف اللوحة الجدارية الخشب مراية... بتقسيمات أكثر للخشب...

في ديفلكشن في زاوية الكاميرا اليمين...
وممكن تضيف مخدات بدرجات سماوي مختلفة بتعطي تنوع و ربط بلون الحوائط ...
عموما مستوي كويس من الشغل....
الأفضل تعرضلنا العمل بعد التعديلات







​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أكتوبر 2014)

الله يبارك لكي م. بنار أسيا...علي دعمكي و تشجيعكي للموضوع 
وما فيه
جزاكي الله خير

​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق 
بالفيس





معظم الشبابيك دي بتكون حلوة...
ومريحة يمكن مأخوذة من جلسات المشربيات....
وممكن تتصمم ك bay window...بروز الشبابك في الحائط الخارجي...
بتعطي راحة و هدوء وأستمتاع بخلفية الشباك 
وممكن أرفف منهم تكون برضه شباك رفيع...
والاخر للكتب..






​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق
بالفيس




تصمم حلو وعلاقاته كويسة ومنسجمة....
ولكن الألوان محتاجة تضبيط


​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق
بالفيس





جميلة المواد و علاقاتها و ألوانها....النسب بس مستطيلة للفراغ....
وكان عايز مثلما عملت في الأبواب الشبابيك علي اليمين....الناحية اليسار للجدار...
تكون فيها أستطالات ولو بانوهات....او حتي لوح فنية طولية...عموما مميز....
والسقف هايل...كان يفضل فراغ بينه وبين الكورنيشة البني و إضاءات خفية....
اللقطات العادية و المنخفضة...بتخللي التصميم أكثر فخامة...
عشان كده مبيصوروش المسئولين من فوق...بتكون صور منخفضة...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق
بالفيس


Hi All 
This is my last personal project
KeeP CalM
I'm
Designer 
software :3D MAX_Vray_Ps 


جميلة العلاقات الطبيعية بالتصميم...والخشب من الأرضية للأثاث...
لعلاقات المربعات كلوحة جدارية....
والرف الخشب....وأنعكست علي تقائية أستخدام مواد بطبيعتها الطوب و الخرسانة...
وأستخدام المودرن النحاسي الذهبي و الفضي..... 
مميز

بس عايزين نتعدي ده...ويدخل حد شغال في ديكورات الخشب ...
ويقولنا طرق تثبيت و تنفيذ اللوحة الخشب الجدارية....والرف....
سواء مهندس او فني....أو شركة أو مهندس ديكور...
المهم نربط بين التصميمات و التنفيذ....


رد أخر من م.
Amin Amin


قى ماكينه اسمها سى ان سى لتشكيل والحفر على الخشب اى شكل
واى مقاس واى عمق ...
ام التبيث على الحائط هناك اشياء كتيرة موجوده من الصمغ الخاص
بالخشب والخرسانه ...بس ياريت كان التحليل الاول يخصك 
وليس لشخص اخر ؟؟؟؟



​ 







​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أكتوبر 2014)

4 صور و تعليق





هناك فلسفة ....
يطبقها المعماريين العالميين في مشاريعهم...
بأن الداخل ينعكس مع الخارج
وهي مأخوذة من طبيعة الأنسان...ومحاولاته بأن يتطابق الداخل مع الخارج
لانها تكون مصدر أكثر لراحته النفسية
والمعماري يحاول أن يساعد الأنسان بعلاقات ولو حتي في المواد و الكتل و الفرغات
لراحته النفسية و العقلية

وهنا أنعكاس الخارج علي الداخل
بقواطيع الحوائط بفرغاتها الرصاصي و الحوائط البيضاء....مشابهة لحوائط الخارج
حتي خشب المطبخ و علاقاته مأخودة و متأثرة بالخارج
فكلما كان المشروع متجانس ومنسجم وأقرب للعالمية...كلما كان هناك تلك العلاقة ببساطتها و تلقاءيتها ...







الحوائط الرصاصي gray
texture خشب و أملس
حتي انها أنعكست بدرجات علي الفرش و المخدات و البار...













سبق شرحنا هذا التصميم من الخارج و العلاقات....


















وأنعكست أيضا علي الحائط بالمطيخ الأخر
وخشب الخارج و الداخل بدرجة اللون

غالبا هذة الصورة لنفس المشروع....لوجود مطبخ كونتر بالصالة ؟
عموما الفكرة موجودة...







​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





رايكم بالتصميم ...؟؟؟؟


ممكن الاول نعرف التصميم كام دور....واحد ولاه اكثر...وهل في احتمال تعلية مستقبلا؟......والمنطقة فين؟....لان دي بتأثر علي التصميم و الفرغات....


فمثلا...لو شلت الجدار بين المطبخ و الأستقبال حيكون أفضل...خصوصا لو عملته أمريكن كيتشن....وممكن تضيف باب ضلف للفصل عند الحاجة...المناور صغيرة خصوصا مع الأرتفاع..ولكن لو دور أو دروين ممكن...










​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق



الدروة الخشب ككتلة....
تتفاعل مع السور الخشب
وشفافية الزجاج والأبيض والرصاصي بينهما






​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





الإليبسات الزجاج في مستويين...
وأطار البوكس االأبيض لبارز الإليبس يحوي أحداهما وفوق الاخر....

ولم ينسي قوائم الخشب الرأسية حول الزجاج فوق الميدة البارزة البيضاء...







​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 أكتوبر 2014)

بلوكات 3d فرش رائعة وعالية الجودة حتطور من شغلك كتيير...
من Mostafa Msh

اعمل اكونت و نزل 3 بلوكات يوميا , عاوزه تنزل ملفات كتير اعمل 10 اكونتات تنزي 30 اوبجكت 

http://3dsky.org/3dmodels/category/divani?style=classic...

ياريت حد جدع ينزل البلوكات كلها ....ويرفعها هنا في ملف مضغوط...أو عن طريق موقع sendspace.com 
بيقبل تحميل حتي 300M








​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أكتوبر 2014)

2 صورة و تعليق






اول مشاركة لي
بعض أعمالي 
محاولة محاكاة لبعض الأعمال المميزة اول مشاركة لي
اتمني آرائكم
Mahmoud Naguib

جميلة درجة أخضر الفرش و ألوان التصميم...وشغل الكلاسيك.....مميز...
برغم أي شئ فقد أوجدت أحساس المكان وجو خاص للتصميم...
في مكان تحب التواجد فيه....وهذا الغرض من التصميم...













​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أكتوبر 2014)

4 صور





أشكال خشبية خماسية متراصة متلاصقة بأنحراف...
بداخل البوكس الزجاج...
جمال مادة خلف مادة

ممكن أن تستخدم ككانتليفر لمدخل مبني....أو بسقف restaurant بإضاءتها...
كنت شاهدت طلبه يجمعون كراتين بنفس التشكيل كأرش ضخم لاندسكيب

أستخدم 3 أعمدة وزوايا كمر حديد للتثبيت من اعلي...بجانب براغي ما بين الخشب وبعضه وبين الخشب و الزجاج

في تشكيل رائع ومميز...ك project
























​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أكتوبر 2014)

7 صور و تعليق



أحسن ادخال البواكي بأشكالها و أعمدتها
وأدخالها لتصبح جزء من تصميم مبناه وأسلوبه المميز
وقد يكون الأدخال علي شكل حرف واو
والمعماري موشيه صفدي
لرؤية تشابه أسلوبه لمشروعات مختلفة له...بالداخل بالصور 















مكتبة عامة....فانكوفر كندا



































​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق




جميلة تشكيل البانوهات المعدنية
وجمال مادة خلف مادة...
بأشكالها الأورجانك



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أكتوبر 2014)

2 صورة و تعليق




جمال البواكي...
بأعمدتها و أرشاتها و ظلالها...
والأسقف الخشبية
والفناء الداخلي..

عناصر العمارة الإسلامية ...التي
أختارها المكتب الامريكي.... perkins eastman
لمشروعه
أكاديمية .... بالسعودية



الفناء الداخلي....والبرجولات الخشب...والأبراج...
والأرشات
والحجر و النخيل...








فناء داخلي ببواكي مظللة.....
والأسقف الخشبية...والأرشات







​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق



Modern "Autumn Dew" Livingroom
3dsmax+vray+ps
hope u like it
Basma E. Farid

رايق...حلو علاقات الألوان مع بعض...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق




الرصاصي والأصفر
وأبيض الحوائط و السقف يتركون لهم التعبير 

واللوحات الثلاثة الكبيرة بفريماتها الرفيعة و الرصاصي حولها ....وبألوان الرصاصي و الأصفر....

وهناك موضة بترك تعليق اللوحات و المريات بالديكور ...وتركها علي الأرض...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أكتوبر 2014)

3 صور




أحدي معارض الموسيقي أستخدم إضاءت كبيرة مثل الطربوش...بلونها النبيتي...
وبداخلها معلومات عن موسيقيي ما...
ولكنها كفكرة ممكن أن تصمم لتمييز تجاري ما أو restaurant ...فوق الطاولات وممكن التحكم في أرتفاعها من خلال الحبل...

وممكن ان تكون ضخمه بنفس الفكرة لأعطاء خصوصية ...والطاولات دائرية أيضا....وتكون بأحجام أو بأرتفاعات مختلفة ....وبداخلها الإضاءات...

مجرد 3 صور لتلك الأعمال تعطي أفكار كثيرة...حتي في علاقة الرصاصي الفاتح و الغامق و النبيتي و ألوان الأرضية الموف.....



















​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة



الأبيض للحوائط...وتقسيمات خلف السرير
جميلة بأضاءتها البيضاء الخفية 
وإضاءات الأبادورات بلونها الأصفر تتميز مخالفة للإضاءات الخلفية
والسجادة البيضاء مثل الموكيت

والنبيتي يتمييز من بين الأبيض....للفرش و الكرسي و حتي الزهور الصناعية بجمال...






​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة 



الصور الصغيرة علي الحائط بفريمها
الأبيض
لتختفي....وتظهر ألوان متعددة للصور....و لانها صور صغيرة...فأكثر منها...
والحائط الامامي بتفاصيل رسومات طبيعة بيضاء 

حتي الطاولات زجاج تشف ما تحتها...والإضاءات الخفي للسقف المعلق

وأختار من بين الأبيض....اللون الاحمر للتمميز في أجزاء تصميمه



​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أكتوبر 2014)

2 صورة 



من المشاريع الجميلة ... التي يمكن رؤيتها كثيرا
بأبداع المصمم...بخياله وتحويله لخطوط وكتل
برغم أن المبني مستطيل طويل...ألا ان الفكرة و اللاندسكيب 
تعاشقا وعزفا معا جو خاص وحاله خاصه 
من الخيال الواقعي....
بوضع الكتلة ومن حولها العنصر المائي...والكباري الصغيرة كممرات
وازاح المداخل كأنه ستار لداخل المبني

واللاندسكيب يتموج ليغازل الكتلة. مكون فرغات...ومسطحات خضراء....وفوق الماء

فقط يمكن المصمم أن يفعل ذلك عندما يبدء في الفكرة....بأنه يعيش خيال اللحظة ورغبة الانطلاق...










​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة



الأعمدة...
مكونة بالسقف بواكي الجلسات 
سواء في الأرضي أو بالعلوي
فتعطي جلسات مميزة...وكاسرات للأشعة الشمس للمبني


تمييز بالبرجولة الخشب الهرمية المتألقة
مع الأبراج الأهرام الناقصة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة 





الأرشات مختلفة الأحجام
أستخدام الطوب و شبيه للخشب
البرج العالب فوق المدخل...
ومربعات الفتحات الزجاج و المصمت بالجانبية

عناصر أكتفي بها المصمم لمبناه...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أكتوبر 2014)

جبروت المصري - وتلاقيه عاوز يفتح فى الارضى مول






​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة



الاطار البوكس...
واجاد تفريغة كجلسة رائعة....
وبداخله تشكيل الأحجار كمغارة
سواء من الحائط أو الحجر المتراص كعمود ....

او حتي من حجر الأرضية الأورجانك
وفوق البوكس...
أنحناءات العلوي بوتضادها مع الفلات البوكس ...بدروة عالية بارزة فوق الزجاج
المطل من تلة لأسفل....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة 





فخامة زاوية الكاميرا من أسفل لأعلي...عين نملة
خصوصا مع الكلاسيك أو المباني الفخمة

المصمم اختار لكلاسيكية مبناه

الاعمدة و الاكتاف...والبرامق...والدبل هايت للمدخل...وللكتلة المجاورة مكون بواكي جلسات
وجمال التدرجات الأرتداد

وأستخدام ألوان البنيات والبيجات لتأكد ثراء كلاسيكية مبناه




​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة 





التشجير والاخضر....
تلوين اللبني....للسماء والزجاج
كتل مبناه...إليبس زجاج ..نصف قبة زجاج...كتل منحنية بارزة مصمت

عناصر مييزت مشروعة كطالب...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة





Urban_planning
لما يكون عندى كمباوند كله مباني سكنية وعاوز اخلق فراغ عمرانى جوة يبقى متفسح للناس الى موجودة .... ده مثال رائع .... اعتقد انا شخصيا هبقى عاوزة اقعد جنب المسطح المائي ده 
#Heba_AmIn





​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة


في الكورنر....بجوار سور البيت...يمكن تصميم مصاطب من الطوب....
ثم شيلت ومخدات
في جلسة تطل علي الأشجار و الحديقة





​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة 




جميل ومميز
أن المصمم يكون فراغ في منتصف البيت...علي شكل حرف u
ثم يخرج 6 أعمدة مع عمودين بالحائط لتحمل بلكونة العلوي...
ومكونة بواكي جلسة رائعة...
وفراغين مفتوحين علي الأجناب للنخيل...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة





جميل 
مبالغة الأرش النصف دائري...وكرره كمدخل بالواجهة الجانبية
ومميز اختلاف ألوان ومواد الدورين...البيج الغامق و الرخام بالعارميس....

والمربعات العلوية...وأكتاف البلكونات...وأستخدام الخشب بالمبني كبرجولات و مع سور البلكونة و حتي في اللاندسكيب كجلسة....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة





أستطالة العناصر الطولية....في المبنيين
سواء بألونها...أو بأطار البوكسات

والأبيض الخرساني يبرز دبل هايت للتجاري...كبروز فريمات أو بواكي...لم تظهر في الصورة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة 




ربما فقط عمود وكمرتين ...
يبعدا عن كتلة المبني
بتفريغ فتحة السقف
وإسبوتس إضاءات
تأثر بالكثير في مبني المصمم....وتعطيه المودرن والتشكيل والاحتواء...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة




بجوار مبناه الإليبس الزجاج ....وضعه بداخل بوكس مصمت مفرغ من أعلي...
وتفاعل الحائط المصمت بالأرضي مع مصمت البوكس ومصمت جزء من الزجاج..
وربط بينهما بالمربعات أيضا...وببمستطيل الشبابيك

وبلاطات الأدوار تظهر بارزة...وكانه يريد يعبر عن أستطالة أعمدته في الادوار الاولي

والمدخل بوكس أسود معاكس لأبيض المبني ...ليظهره ويأكده

وباقي المبني في زاية اخري...






​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أكتوبر 2014)

3 صور




حلو الحجر...
وتدرجات الكتل...
والاعمدة و الأرشات..
والمدخل الدبل هايت...

حاول تغيير كده شغل الخشب لدرجة بني مثل الباب أو اخف...حتفرق

















​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة





رغم انه مبني اداري ما ...
ألا انه لم يتحير لأختيار سجادة درجة من الاحمر الغامق...
مع لوحة فنية تعبر بخطوطها بألوان متوهجة ومن ضمنها ألوان التصميم وخضوضا الاحمر..

والباقي هادئ ليخفف من حيوية و بهجة الاحمر والألوان
....بالرصاصيي و الأسود الرصاصي ...
ولكن بأشكال مودرن إليبسات و دورنات

ليعطي جلسة مريحة مبهجة وسط جادية المبني....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة





تبادل الرصاصي والكاروهات...بين الكرسي وصغيرة بالمخدات..
فوق الكنبة الرصاصي

وأستخدم نقشه رصاصي أخف للحائط




​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة




رائعة الربط بين حرف L الحائط و السقف
وربطه بفراغ مشابه بالسقف المعلق
وألوانه الذهبية المتوهجة للأصفر

والربط كذلك بكلوسترا رسومات أورجانك للحائط L و السقف...

وتشكيل ضخم ميتل نحاسي
وألوان الأرضية و الحوائط البيج

وحسن أختيار الأثاث و الأباجورات و السجادة التي تناسب
أستيل التصميم...وألوانه

يفضل في غير المعيشة...في الصالون ....أو أستقبال الفنادق ...المكان التي لاتطلب جلوس ساعات طويلة....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة





أستخدم الجيب الزجاجي...كباثيو زرع وأضاءة طبيعية
من خلال الزجاج 
أضاف طبيعية لسكني مبناه...
مع أستخدامه الخشب للحوائط والأرضية و السقف
بتألق و طبيعية



​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة





بين الأبيض للحوائط و السقف المعلق بتدرجات الكورنيشة بإضاءتها الخفية....
أستخدم المصمم ألوان البنفسجي...كستائر و خلفيةوصندوق وكرسي السرير...وخلفية للمراية مشابه لخلفية السرير
وحتي غطاء نجف السقف...

والمراية خلفية السرير ..... برسوماتها الأورجانك


​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة




البانوهات الغاطسة....

بمساحات مختلفة الكبيرة و الصغيرة...و بروز رسوماتها..وإضاءات خفية...وفريم مميز أبيض وبني لامع

مميزة برغم عدم وجود لوحات......







​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة



MY modest WORK "THE FIRST ONE IN INTERIOR DESIGN"

التصميم مميز...الزاوية عايزة تظبيط



​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة



جميل و هادئ...فين خلفية الحائط أو السرير



​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة



تضادات
المتدرج المائل بعموده
والفلات
والأبيض الاملس......والرصاصي المضلع الطولي

ولم ينسي الربط...بين بعض الأبيض بين الكتلة الرصاصي...
وبعض الرصاصي المضلع الطولي بالأرضي...
للتعاشق و التبادل والاحتواء
بين عناصر مبناه

وستائر خضراء بين بلكونات أدواره ....البارزة




​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة




من فترة مشفتش مشروع بهذا التمييز
بأدخال في بوكس مبناه وعمود الكونر المتدرج
كتل متنوعه
ما بين فلات بزاوية 45
وكتله إليبس
وكتلهأليبس منحنية 
وأحسن التغيير في الكتل مع الأدوار

وربط الكتلة 45 و الفلات البوكس بالشبابيك المربع....
وبالكتل المنحنية الإليبس بمسطحات الزجاج الكبيرة والكمر المصمت

ومقاجأة الزجاج الغاطس بأعمدته المصمته البارزة بين الإليبسات

ومفأجاة الأرضي المرتفع الدبل هايت بمداخلة المصمت من بين الزجاج....

والعناصر الطولية في الجنب المصمته والزجاج....وحتي العمود الكونر
لتضاد المنحنيات والكتل الأفقية

وعناصر كثيرة جمع بينها الأتزان و الأنسجام والتألق





​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة






متهيألي الظلال عايزة تكون أغمق....
وممكن تضيف ظلال شجر علي جزء من الواجهة....

نوعيه الفريمات حول الشبابيك منتشرة بمكاتب الصغيرة بالسعودية وهي للأسف مش مميزة...
حتي لو لغتها و أكتفيت بالشباك الأرش حتكون أجمل و أروق....

ممكن تلغي بلكونة الاول وتعمل المدخل دبل هايت...
حيحسن التصميم مع الحاجات اللي فاتت...
كلنا بنتدرجات في المستويات سوء للتصميم أو الاخراج....






​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة




تضاد الفلات و المنحتي...
وجمال الاعمدة البيضاء أمام مسطحات الزجاج وبداخل أطار بوكس الكتلة...
متألقة الكمرات الصغيرة كبيرة العمق في أعلي العمود

والاعمدة المربعة الضخمة في الأرضي مع الكمرة....

وأنحراف الحائط مع الحائط الفلات.... و زجاج المنحني مع الفلات بمسطحات كبيرة

حتي الكنارات الرصاصي كخطوط...تقطع الرخام البيج
بتألق و جمال....

في تصاميم بتكون مدرسة تعلمنا التصميم... وخصوصا من معماريين عالميين...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة


جمال مادة خلف مادة
وتشكيلات الخشب البني أمام المصمت الأبيض
أي تشكيلات تكون رائعة....

ثم جاوره بمصمت الخشب بدرجات الغامقة
ودرجات أخف بالأرضيةو السرير

والأصفر الاورنج للفرش....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة




الزجاج في الكونر له تأثير خاص
سواء تجاري 
أو هنا في السكني
بأختلاف أرتفاعاته...
وتدرجات رأسة و أفقية
وأسود الفريمات...يضاد الأبيض ويظهر الزجاج
وتألق تضاد الزجاج ال void مع الحجر المصمت...
وكتل رأسية يقطعها أفقيات البروز 
بجمال وتضاد و تألق




​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة 



كتل الإليبسات ال 6 الزجاج
وكتلة إليبس أخري سابعة تعاكسهم و تضادهم
بمصمت كمراتها المنحنية

و اللاندسكيب اورجانك يهرب بتقسيمات أشعاعية من المركز
ليمييز مشروع تخرجه..



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة




كلاسيكية مبناه...لم تنسيه المودرن
فقرر أن يجعل السقف زجاج مفتوح علي السماء
وليري الماشي قبة مبناه الأثري القديم

في دمج بين القديم و المودرن الحديث....وتضادهما يستلذ لها مستخدم المبني

ولم ينسي الإضاءان المودرن كإسبوتس مصطفة في السقف وكأنها تحيي أهمية المبني
والإضاءات الخفية




​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة






أدرك المصم أنحناءه حائط تصميمه و أطلاله المنظر
وأعمدة وزجاج و كمر الخارج

فأقتبس من أنحناءتها...أستمرارها في التصميم الداخلي
بإليبسات ظهر الكراس ...ودائرية النجف الكريستال و دائرية أطباق النجف...ودائرية خطوط السقف

حتي أستمرت معه في دائرية وأليبسات أطباق الأكل

مستخدما ألوان الرصاصي و الميتل الفضي اللامع
في سقف وحوائط بمواد لامعه...وعاكسة..لعناصر تصميمه وأضاءتها

ثم تتشات أخضر الزرع ليبهج و احياء لمودرن المكان....





​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة 




عندما يمازج المعماري الديكور....
ليعطي جو خاص للساكن
من أرتفاع مسكنه
شفافية الأطلال من أعلي 
ويقطعها حوائط خارجية مصمته بتقسيمات أفيقة للتجليد الخشب
لتضاد شفافية الزجاج...وتعطي رغبة وتمتع وأدراك الساكن للخارج...للسماء والأشجار

ويكملها أيضا في السقف بألواح التجليد الغاطسة....
ووسط هذا الداكن الخشب...كان يجب أن يملاء الباقي بالأبيض للفرش و الأرضية و السقف

في جلسات مريحة أمام التلفزيون و الدفاية....
وطاولات مربعة تماثل رباعية الكتل الخشب...
وزجاج فوقها يكمل شفافية زجاج الخارج...

حتي قمر زجاج الداخل يشابه قمر الخارج ....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة






جميل فرغات الحائط والأرفف ووضعية المراية...والمستويين
وأختيار السيراميك



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أكتوبر 2014)

صورتين





شغل ومستوي مميز.... 
الكراسي والكنب والسجادة تكررت... 
كان يفضل تنوعها ولو ببيجات أو الأبيض...










​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة



من بين أسود جلد الانتريه...والحجر الرصاصي للدفاية
وشفافية الزجاج

والأبيض يخفف الغوامق..بستارته و الأرفف و غطاء الإضاءة الأسطواني



أختار سجادة لبني بدوائرها لتنعم التصميم جاد الألوان والحواف....
ويستمر باللبني للمخدات و الشال و التحف 
ليلون به تصميمه...





​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة




خلال حوائطه البيضاء كلوحه
أنطلق بخطوط سوداء لتقسم صفاء الأبيض
وتقسم تصميم دواليبه وضلفها
ويضع علي خطوطها الإضاءات...

وأيضا الأبيض للأرضية
وسجادة لتلون تصميمه بألوان متعددة

في تعبير ديكور جديد




​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة




دائرية السقف تكونت من أبيض السقف وحرف و
بألوانها الخشبية

ثم أستمر بالمادة كراسية يخرج منها دوائر متنوعة...
وكررها أيضا في طرقة الغرف مستطيلة

والباقي من حولها أبيض ليظهرها و يترك لها التأثير
أبيض الحوائط و السقف و الفرش

مع سجادة فرو سوداء و سنائر بيج وطبيعية الزرع

في تصميم مميز منسجم...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أكتوبر 2014)

صورتين




اللون البني في الرخام كتيير و جامد...ياريت تستبدل بلون أهدئ...
البانوهات الرأسية والعرضيه فوق ...جميلة....
بس كنارات الرخام العرضية قطعت صفاء التصميم ....
يغضل تلغيها مع تكرار تقسيمات البانوهات ولو بعضها بدون تفاصيل او بلون بيج فقط....
والاعمدة خليها ملساء حتي تخفف تأثير كثرة الخطوط والألوان.....










​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة




في فراغ الدبل الهايت أمام السلم...
أكده بجمال دائرية السقف المعلق بتدرج كرانيشة....
وفراغ فتحة بالحائط الدائري...
والحديد الفرفورجية الأسود يضاد بجمال الأبيض من حوله....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق





قسم سقف المعيشة الي كمر مربعات و كرانيش....
وأختار البيج لتنسج تصميمه بالفرش بين الناعم و الخشن....والرسومات....حتي الحوائط و الموكيت....

وأختار لوحته بدرجاتها اللبني مع الأزرق ليكونا اللونين المشاركين للتصميم...وشملا ألوان الطاولة اللبني....والمخدرات الزرقاء...وحتي التحف الزجاج ...

والسماوي اللبني من أكثر الألوان أستخدام في الديكورت
كموضة ....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أكتوبر 2014)

فيديو مميز







​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة 





الأستطالة
ليست فقط في خارج المبني....ولكن جمالها مؤثر أيضا بالديكور الداخلي
وهنا أستطالة الشبابيك و العمودين بنسبهم الرفيعة الطويلة
وأعمدة اخري بالحائط
مع عراميس الحجر الأفقية
حتي الستائر الخضراء الغامقة لها أستطالة....ولون..منسجم بدرجة من فسيفساء الجدران البيج و الأخضريات الفاتح و الغامق بجوار الأبيض

ثم يزيد المصمم بمزيد من الأبهارات والتمييز بتشكيلات رخام الأرضية ولم يخفيها بسجادة....فأنه يعرف محتويات و عناصر تصميمه...وغالبا أثناء الرسم وقبل لتنفيذ

وأختيار نجفة كريستال تتفق مع التصميم...والأباليك السهاريج الزجاج و السلاسل لتضيف للمسة العربية للفن الأسلامي...بجوار الفسيفساء للحوائط

وعندما يضع المصمم عناصر جمالية كثيرة متفقة ومتجانسة





​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة





فوق بوكس الادوار الاولي واكده بجوانب وكمر رخام أسود....كتجاري
واطلق خياله بأبراج الادوار بتشكيلات إسطوانية متدرجة الارتفاعات بين زجاجية و بلكونات بيضاء...وأبراج بعناصر الأسود وربط بين تلك الأبراج بدورنات بعضها بلكونات منحنية ...

بتنوع وتضاد جمال الأبيض و الأسود
والبروز و الغاطس
وتنوع جميل لبرجولات السطح بين كمر امواج وبين دائرية فوق الإسطوانات




​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة





فريم أبيض يحوي المبني وينحني قبل الكونر
وعمود الفريم 
يخفي فرغات داخل المبني وربما باثيو مفتوح
وفريم بيج أخر أصغر لأول دورين

وكمر الادوار بلون مخالف اغمق...
في علاقة جميلة بالفريمات ...والزجاج



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة




العمارات البوكسات الزجاج...
ويبرز منها فريمات بيج فاتح و غامق...ليقسم مسطحات زجاج المباني...

حتي بوكسات مختلفة الالوان والمواد تقسم حواف العنصر المائي...وبعضها يكون أحواض للزرع و النخيل

في علاقات مميزة للمباني واللاندسكيب




​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة





أجاد المصمم تقسيم فريمات زجاج مبناه التجاري...
ما بين مسطحات طولية من أسفل بأرتفاع الباب...حتي أنه أستخدمها كعراميس رخام المبني...ثم تقسيمات مستطيلات و مربعات ..

وتستمر فريمات الزجاج حتي الرأسية في تقسيم عراميس طولية الكمرات...

ففريمات الزجاج عنصر جمال المبني....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة





بين درجات الرصاصي الفاتح ...للغامق...
وبين عراميس الميتل الأفقية و الطوب و الخشب الرأسي
وبين المنحني و الفلات
وبين تدرجات الكتل....
أوجد عناصر مبناه...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة




أكتفي المصمم بدائرية السقف المعلق
بمساحة غير معتادة....
مع أسطوانية اعمدته وبينها الزجاج....

وحائط مصمت الفراغ بفتحات المربعة ال9
وميزها بلونها الاصفر...
جميلة الفرغات الملونة...

واكمل الدوران بنصف جدار...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة




بفخامة الفرغات...
أوجد علاقات بين الأعمدة الإسطوانية بالأرضي...وأعمدة الأرضي...وأعمدة العلوي
وأرش الأرضي..وأرش العلوي...
ودائرية السلم
ودائرية السقف المعلق بدائرية عرق الخشب بداخله ....
وبين خشب الباب و الهانرديل و السقف

بألوان بيجات التصميم...
بعلاقات كثيرة ومنسجمة...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة 





خروج الكتلة الزجاج النصف دائرية
والأعمدة البيضاء أمام زجاجها
والستائر بالداخل...تألق بالداخل والخارج

تظهر من بين أكتاف المباني و عراميسها الأفقية الغاطسة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة





فقط بروز أعمدة و كمر عروق خشب
وأمامها الشرائح الخشب louvers
فعل الكثير في تصميم سكني مبناه



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة





درجتي ألوان التصميم..
الطوبي ودرجة البيج الفاتح و الغامق....
وحجر حوائطه
والاعمدة الكلاسيك تبدء فوق كتل الأرضي...

وأدخل مودرن بالوسط بمسطحات الزجاج و مائل الأعمدة الطوب 
وأدخال الحديد الفورفوجية وخلفه الزجاج الازرق في كلاسيكية دروة السطح...
رائع مع البرامق...

القديم والحديث....من العناصر المتألقة معا




​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة





في كل تصميم أو صورة له ما يميزه 

وهنا الاندسكيب الحجر
ودائرية المركز..وتبليطات أشعاعية من المركز بلونين عامق و فاتح....

وعمل حوائط اكتاف بشكل دائري أو جزء منه...والشلالات تنساب من أعلي بلاطته...مع نوافير من العنصر المائي...

وزجاج المبني وبه علامة أبل أو أي منتج تجاري بلون زجاج أفتح...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة





كتل المبني البيضاء...
وبرجولات خشب بيضاء بالأرضي...
واخري خشبية بني ببروز...في السطح
وعنصر رأسي طولي بينهما...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة




البلاتفورم...أسفل الأبراج
كتجاري محلات دروين....زجاج و برجولات و أعمدة خشب بالأرضي بجلسات علي الاندسكيب
وتأثر الاندسكيب بشكل أليبس فراغ المبنيين...

وتألق المصمم...بشارع منحني بأشجار علي الجانبين...
وتألق بتقسيمات باقي الإليبس ....

بممرات متنوعة العروض والزوايا لتقسم المسطحات الخضراء



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أكتوبر 2014)

2 صورة




البرجولات الخشبية تتألق في اللاندسكيب
وهنا كأرشات متقاطعة...بتكرار وبأستطاله اعمدتها...
وأستخدم أخري أصغر ....عليها لوحة أرشادات....










​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة




الكوريدور الدائري....ومربعات فريمات الزجاج المربعة المتميزة
وبعضها مربعات أكبر ....
ومستطيلات السفل
ووضع أسبوتس إضاءة أمام كل مربع....
حتي الإرضية فضلها مربعات صغيرة بلاط ..



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة




كلاسيكية تصميم فتارين المحل التجاري...
بدواليب كرنيشة كبيرة من اعلي....وتحوي بداخلها أرفف زجاج
للمعروضات ...ومريات داخلية
والبنش...به بانوهات باكتات خشب 
ليجمل المعروضات...أوزجاج المعروضات...

والرخام الأبيض المجزع بعطي الفرصة لباقي التصميم بالظهور
ومن بين الرخام دائرية بني رخام أسم التجاري...ومن فوقه النجفة....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة





من بين درجاتي الحائط البيج الغامق والفاتح...كالأباليق...
أستخدم تجليدات خشب مربعة بفواصل بينها
وإضاءات أسبوتس خفية لتسقط علي الحائط الخشبي
بتألق...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة




السقف المعلق الدائري السميك...وفراغ ودائرة اخري بداخله...
وكنارات دائرية رفيعة بالأرضية الرخام...
وحائط المدخل منحني دائري....
وفضل المصمم تمييزة بخشب أو تعتيق نبيتي...وكذالك الفرش قطيفة نبيتي ببروز رسوماتها...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة





ربما عنصر كالإضاءات يتألق في مدخل مشروعه...
بأشكالها المسلوبة الدائرية....
والحجر كقاعدة لباقي العمود الخشب....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة




layers...طبقات أو نسيج الواجهة المنحنية
ببوكس زجاج
ففريمات الأسود
يتخللها البلكونات البني
وكتلة فلات وغاطس لتضاد الكتلة المنحني

ثم فجأ بميل الكتلة المربعة بقلب المنحني.....وبميل بلكونات الفلات
ليفاجأ ويربط بينهم...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أكتوبر 2014)

9 صور




الخطوط الأورجانك كخطوط لل skyline
مكونه تموج وفرغات بينها ..فتشكل تدرجات البلكونات...
بجانب فتحات للسماء خلال الكتل وبعضها بوابة من الارضي ....وكتلة عمودية 

وأيضا كتل إليبسات متعددة...أقل أرتفاع....لتهدئ أورجانك التصميم بالإليبسات المألوفة
المعتادة


الماكيت









تدرجات البلكونات ....في مستويات بزرع و نخيل وحمامات سباحة
وإطار الاورجان يتموج ويعلو كدروة للسكني

والبوابات الاورجانك من الأرضي
وإليبسات و دوائر اللندسكيب








وكأن الإليبسات وضعت لتدرج أرتفاع المباني....
وتهيأ المار للمشروع ومفاجأته

وبوابة للسماء صغيرة فوق شارع للمرور

وفوق التجاي بلاتفورم للمشروع ...بأخضر الحشائش و الاشجار و النخيل المتألقة بين أبيض المشروع








مبني يشكل ساحل المدينة....بخط ال skyline
وفتحاته









الإليبسات ببروز بلكوناتها بتدرج تهيأ للمشروع...

والإطار الأبيض يشكل نهاية المشروع بكمرة عريضة....وكمر عمود بين الواجهتين
وتشكيل أروجانك البلاتفورم فوق التجاري














تألق زوايا المشروع....



















تكرار تقسيمات الغرف ببلاطات وحوائط فلات مستمرة...
لتهدئ وتضاد بجمال الكمر الاورجانك

وتشكل دروة تعلو عن السطح















​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة




الأورجانك الفضي بخطوطه يشكل المبني
أمام البوكس الاحمر
وجمال مادة امام مادة

وينطلق فوق الكتلة كبرجولة او دروة أيضا للسقف
بعلاقة بين البوكس الفلات و المنحني

ويعطي رغبة للمار بالمبني لتأمل اللون الاحمر اللامع و السماء من بين الخطوط الاورجانك....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة






الاورجانك الملتوي المتموج الأبيض
يشكل أخضر الاندسكيب
ويكون فرغات كجلسات
بجوار ممرات المشاة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة





أستخدام فرق مستويات السقف في الإضاءات الطبيعية
بسقف مائل....كمر وزجاج

وعمودين بكمرة منحنية بعمق....تشكل الفراغ 
بفرغات مميزة بينها...
والبلكونات تطل من مستويات الادوار علي الفراغ....

وحائط الخلفية الحجر يضفي طبيعيية مع الأرضية الحجر
وخشب الأثاث..

وأستخدام عناصر متنوعة.....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة





دجلة بالمز....
الأستطالة....
أنطلق المصمم من خلالها بأبراج مبناه السكني...
بأبراج طويلة مع أرتدادات للخلف...لأظهار كتل أستطالة الابراج...


مع الاعتماد علي تعدد توجيه الكتل بزوايا مختلفة....
وأختيار ألون السيمون وخصوصا للجزء السفلي مع الأبيض...وكمرة كورنيشة تفصل بينهما
والأصفر في العمق للتنوع...

وجميل مفاجاة الفريم الأرش....والأرش النصف دائري بأستطالته...​​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أكتوبر 2014)

4 صور





وكانه اطلق ادوار الزجاج الاخيرة بأرتدادها للداخل....الي السماء
بتحرر الكتلة....
من داخل الجدران الحجر بشبابيكها المستطيلة المتكررة...وقصد المعماري هذا التكرار...لانه لا يريد ان يلفت نظر المشاهد إلا لجمال ومفاجأة انطلاق خطوط مبناه...وتحررها

ولم ينسي المصمم ....تدرجات بالبلان و الواجهة...أي تدرجات أفقية ورأسية...و إنكسار حروف كورنراتها...

في تصميم متألق لمبناه...الباقي بالداخل 


حتي مفاجاة التجاري الزجاج المصنفر .......يقتطع الواجهة الحجر











مفاجأة جميلة...دبل هايت البرج...وترجات من حوله...
وحتي خط البلاطة....والأرتدادات...











المودرن و القديم...
وأن كان المودرن قريب من القديم هنا....
ولكنها أصبحت موضة و اتجاة معماري












البرج...
التدرجات...
التكرار...
عناصر جمال المبني







​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة




بيت بطابع حديث من اعمالي والحمد الله تم نشر التصميم على صفحة Architecture & Engineering العالميه سابقا 
تصميم سمير حلايقه



Moh. Sheir
عندما ينطلق المصمم في عالم جديد مستخدما نفس الادوات والعناصر التي نستخدمها...
ولكنه أراد أن يعيد صياغتها بأسلوبه و تخيله
ليظهر مبني يتألق بعالمية بساطه مادته....وبساطه فهمه...وبساطه تكوينه....وأنسجام عناصره وتوافقها...
تاركا التكرار والرتابة...بعناق بين الخيال و العقل....

هناك من يعتقد ان العمارة تعقيد أو تشنجات معمارية.....ولكن كلما كان المعماري متمكن كلما جعل مبناه أكثر بساطه....

وهنا الخشب المودرن يعانق الأبيض....بالأرض وبارز في الاول...ونسجه وسط الابيض...
وعناصر رأسية طولية بيضاء...تضاد بجمال البلكونة البيضاء الأفقية...
وحديد الهاندريل بين الاول وجزء من السطح...
وفن الانكسارات طالت مبناه بميولها بدلع سواء راأسية او أفقية....وكانها تضاد بدلعها العناصر الحادة الفلات...
واللاندسكيب يستجيب معه بنفس الدلع...دلع الانكسار
وكانه يريد أن ينضم الي المبني ولو من بعيد

والتشجير والصخور وميول الخضرة....تتفاعل مع تصميمه بتألق
من أحسن ما صمم هذا المصمم للعمارة الخارجية...

لينضم بمبناه لمستوي متمييز يلامس العالمية و يتفاعل معها....
في نحت معماري جديد...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة





جميل عمل ممشي تجاري ككورنيش بأبوظبي
والسكني بكتل تنحرف لتكون فراغ داخلي ...بحمام سباحة للمشروع.....

برغم أنسابية الممشي التجراي للكورنيش...وتواصلها...
إلا أنني كنت أفضل تواصل الفراغ الداخلي للسكني هنا مع شاطئ البحر....ولو ببعض الاعمدة و المداخل الطويلة...ولا مانع أن تجمع بين رؤية البحر وبين أجزاء محلات صغيرة
أو حتي زجاجية يمكن روية البحر من خلالها...
فما هو رأيك؟



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2014)

Architecture for human
Abdelaziz Nagaty


مجموعة كتب للتصميم المعماري و منهجيته و كذلك تطور التيارات المعمارية و هي كتب باللغة العربية و الانجليزية من الاستاذ المهندس ياسر محجوب

1 _ http://issuu.com/ymahg…/…/architectural_research_book_arabic
2 _ http://issuu.com/ymahgoub/…/architectural_design_book_arabic
3 _ http://issuu.com/ymah…/…/1-qu-sp-architectural_programming_l
4 _ http://issuu.com/…/1-qu-sp-architectural_programming_l_fef7…

5 _ http://issuu.com/ymahgoub/docs/design_lecture_-_styles
6 _ http://issuu.com/ymahgoub/docs/site_analysis-ym
7 _ http://issuu.com/ymahgoub/docs/design_lecture_-_concept
8 _ http://issuu.com/ymahgoub/docs/based_design_method
9 _ http://issuu.com/ymah…/…/introduction_to_architectural_desig
10_ http://issuu.com/ymah…/…/design_1_2010_design_lecture_1_-_in






​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة



الاعمدة المائلة وكانها تتراقص
حامله سقف التجاري
بفراغ دائري بمنتصفها
وأبيض و أسود الأعمدة

واكمل الابيض حروف 3d لأسم التجاري



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2014)

2 صورة




طريقة للفت نظر المار للمعروض
بأسطوانات متنوعة الأقطار
بجوار أعمدة مائلة التجاري بالأرضي

ملفته...وممكن يكرر بعضها بداخل التجاري لوضع معروضات التجاري....












​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة




جميل تضاد المنحني الإليبس من بين فلات الادوار الاول المستطيلة بميل فراغ ممر المدخل...
ويعكسها المصمم بكتلة نصف دائرية يخرج منها كتل مستطيلة فلات بقلبها...وكتلة اخري تعلو فلات...

واكمل باقي اللاندسيكيب بباقي دائرة ...ليتفاعل الاندسكيب مع المباني....والباقي خطوط الزرع رأسية أو مهربة من المركز....

علاقات جميلة لتصميم مميز



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة




تنوع أرشات مبناه بعروضها و أطوالها وأستطالتها وجمال تقسيمات فريماتها...

يصاحبه تنوع الأعمدة باختلاف أطوالها وجمال أستطالتها

ما بين المنحني والفلات وتضادهما
وعراميس السكني الأبيض....
ورسومات فرفورجية باب المدخل الأسود...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة





اللون ده للحوائط من الألوان الجميلة المعتقة الأسبونش...
تجمع بين البيج و يقترب من البرتقالي....
وراحة ودفء أستخدام الخشب كأثاث...وككمر ..
ولكنه هنا وضع الكمر بمسافة من السقف....
وتقن أستخدام و اختيار النجف و الأباليك...المتشابه...وكأن أيضا زجاجها معتق مصنفر...

والنبيتي و الذهبي البيج الخفيف...للستائر و الفرش و السجادة..
وكأن المكتب الخشبي والإضاءات و الحائط وراءه والكمر...وحده واحدة

والكرسيين و الاباجورة و الأدراج الخشبية....وحده أخري

وربط بينهم بالكرسي الاخر و السجادة و الستارة.....

فقط لم يرق أختيار اللوحة الفنية ...و أختيار فريمها ..غير منسجم مع التصميم الرائع الدفء....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة





من بين فلات واجهة مبناه وانحرافها
برز بإليبس...وتشكيل فراغها بال louvers...كتشكيل
ولكسر أشعة الشمس...
والفراغ الداخلي ما بين شكل الإليبس و الفلات....

ثم وضع عنصر المياة....الذي أصبح وظيفته أكثر بجوار السكن لراحة المدخل والجلسة....وكحمام سباحة أيضا
لان المصممين وجدوا أستخدامه كعنصر حول الجلسات و لراحة و جمال المدخل....اكثر من أستخدامه كحمام سباحة....



 











​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة




قسم تخطيط مشروعه
الي zones
شبه مربعات وبكل واحد منها اللاندسكيب بالمنتصف
وفي منطقة المنتصف وضع المبني الرئيسي ...يدورانات و أنحناءات اللاندسكيب تضاد الفلات المربع...
وزاد بنحراف الزاوية 45 عن باقي التخطيط
مع وضع أشكال نصف كروية كعناصر أبهار تضاد المباني الفلات...بجمال



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة






جميل كونسبت التخطيط 
عندما يحوي كتل رباعية مستطيلات...أو مستطيلات بأضلع منحرفة...مضلعة
واللاندسكيب الترفيهي كأبراج...بجزيرة المنتصف من حول العنصر المائي....
والشوارع متهربة من مركزية الجزيرة
أو بتماس معها....






​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة





البوكسات...
متنوعه بين مربعات و مستطيلات طولية و عرضية...
ببروزاتها ككسرات لأشعة الشمس 
وتشكيل للمبني
وتعلو لتظهر الزجاج والسماء من خلفها...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة





من بين التكرارات 
قرر المصمم عمل برج طولي...
ببوكس زجاج النهاية الكورنر..
وفرغات مبالغة البلكونات بأعمدتها الاسطوانية
ويبدء البوكس بتشكيل التجاري...
ليميز بها مبناه
وربط بينه وبين باقي المبني
بكمرة متموجه في نهاية المبني.....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2014)

3 صور





المصمم .....
أحس برغبه في نهاية ألتفاف السلم الدائري الحلزوني
بوجود عنصر اخر...دائري متفرع
وكانه يشكل حرف واو
فكان الإضاءات بأبتكار شكلها بداخل تفرعاتيها.... الدائرية

ليكمل جمال الخشب والأبيض وعلاقاتهم....ما بين درج وتجليد حائط وسفل سلم وإضاءات...

هناك مصمم يعطي خامات ليصنع جمال وتألق وحياة في الفراغ.....وهناك من يعمل copy , paste

















​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة



الأبراج....
وتتألق بلقطة من أسفل لأعلي
بمصمتها وفرغات بينها
تشكل بميتل أعطاها أحساس انها مثلثة الغاطس.....
والزجاج وراء الميتل....

وقبل بروز السقف...جمال ال void
يضاد المصمت...






​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة




لونين من الزجاج...
بين طولية الفريمات...وعرضيتها

وأدخال الخرسانات كفريمات طويلة بالأرضي...
وكمر برجوله السقف بميلها و بأعمدتها....وبروزها







​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة






استغلال مواقف السيارات لتوليد الطاقة الشمسية في أوروبا وأمريكا ,,, عقبالنا لما نشوف حاجة زى كدا





​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2014)

صورتين
نقاش بالفيس


كل شئ يمكن تنفيذه كل مانحتاج اليه هو العقول المستثمره الناجحه والثقافه المعماريه اللازمه لفهم اهميه العماره الخضراء والتطور اليها فى كل مبنى يتم انشاؤه وتصميمه

​الرد

خصوصا عندنا...مفيش خضرة...المهندسين العرب لازم يغييروا من نمط السكان و العمارة العربية....بالتفاصيل دي ...والناس حتحبها وتتقبلها....لان السيطرة علي الطرق و الحدائق العامة صعب عندنا....فيكون البديل هو من داخل المشاريع الخاصة .....والتغيير​






​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة



الإضاءات رائعة بتأثيراتها.....والسقف والنجفة والأباليك جميلة ومنسجمة....
حتي الأباجورة كلون مع لون الصالون....بنفسجيات بدرجات.....
ولكن الستارة لونها والأجزاء المدلية من اعلي مش حاسس 
أنها منسجمة مع لون الفرش البنفسجي.........
ولكن خشب الصالون مش بجودة زخارف السقف...والسجادة مش برقي الكلاسيك....
ولاه الزهرية بلون الورد....
وفضي المخدات مش متجانس مع ذهبي الكلاسيك....

حاولي الستائر تكون بدرجة بنفسجة منسجمة ولو أفتح وبدون اللون العلوي...
أي لون واحد....وأوراق الزرع بتضيف للتصميم خصوصا الطويلة العريضة....
مع التغيرات السابقة...ومحاولات تبيض ذهبي التاج والبانوهات...
عموما عمل مميز و شغل عالي...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة





جميل الكرسيين النبيتي بذهبي...ورسومات الأبواب....والإضاءة المشرقة المتألقة....
لكن أختيار اللوحة كانت عايزة أكثر كلاسيكية و رسومات سجادة رخام الأرضية مش متضبطه مع الكرسين و مع النجفة....
تاركه فراغ في التصميم

مستوي شغل كلاسيكك ورندر عالي....رغم أني مش ميال للكلاسيكية المودرن...
إلا لو المصمم قدر ينقل أحساس تراثية معينة في العمل....وكانها من زمن أخر.....
او بمعني....يقدر يصنع حاله معينة من الديكور بتشكل مع بعضها راحة وتوازن و أنسجام....
عموما اللقطة دي أقتربت من ذلك....يمكن تأثير بعض درجة المذهب بلمعانه هو من أبعد التصميم عن هذا....
زي تاج العمود وفريم البانوه الجبس حول الصورة....أفتكر لو يبقي جبس أبيض أو بيج معتق...
أنا عايز أقترب من المعني.... ساعات كتثير بالنسبة لي لما بعمل كلاسيك 
بأنشغل برصرصة العناصر الكلاسيكية في التصميم لانها جديدة علي...وبتحتاج مجهود ومكتبة للتفاصيلها...
النتيجة غير أكيده...غير لما أصمم وأكون متخيل التصميم وتأثيراته و علاقاته مع بعض....

فالتفاصيل هنا رائعة...ولكن ربما الزرع مثلا حجمه أقل وتأثير أوراقه كانت تفضل 
انها تكون أطول و أرفع مثل خطوط الباب....وحجمه يفضل أكبر... 
ومثل شغل الزجاج التحف الكريستال علي الطاولة رائع....
ماعدا الزهرية و أختيار زهورها مش متناسقة كحجم ولون....
حتي ستارة الشباك وخامته و الإضاءة منه غير متجانسة مع التصميم ....
كان يفضل ستارة مثل الكراسي نبيتي و ذهبي...
مثلا تجازيع رخام الأرضية قريب..يفضل أنه يكون أبعد و أرفع واطول....
التصميم يحوي عناصر قوية جميلة متألقة....وعناصر اخري أقل أجتمعا في عمل مميز...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة



جميلة مستويات الإضاءات والبانوهات والسقف....والنجفة والمراية....واللقطة




​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة




بروزات كتل للخارج بتدرج
بالواجهة الجانبية ...وبـسلحه طولية....مثل كتلة الواجهة الأمامية فوق الأعمدة...
وترك مسافة لشباك صغير....مكون تشكيلات لجانب الكتل الجانبية...قبل ان يبدء بمفاجأة
الجدارات المصمتة التي تميل عن كتل المدخل...وبفرغات صغيرة بينها كبلكونات ....
وبروز كتلة ضخمه بجوار المدخل...
في علاقات جميلة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة



فنون العمارة الأسلامية
مازالت برغم قلة أستخدمها....
لها راحة و طبيعية و بساطه
بقبابها....والبواكي ...والأرشات...والاعمدة
والأبراج
والمشربيات
وتدرجات ألوانها المميزة البيجات و البني....
والساحات...بتقسيماتها...المربعات و رسومات من الفن الجميل...
والنخيل...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة




جميل هذا الأليبس كلاندسكيب
بممراته حرف x منحنيه 
و في المنتصف



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أكتوبر 2014)

أمتي نشوف بيوت بتتجمع بشخصيين فقط....عندنا ....
الصين دخلت في كل حاجة...لماذا لم تبدء صناعة وتجميع وتصديرالبيوت
أو حتي يتصنع عندنا ببلدنا...
ويكون موفر للطاقة....وبمساحة صغيرة قابلة للأمتداد...
​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أكتوبر 2014)

5 صور


فراغات مفتوحة لبيئة حضرية

مركز” أرتا ” هو مفهوم جديد للمراكز الحضرية والفنية والذي تميز بتصميمه الحديث 
والمنفتح من مكتب الهندسي “NL” ويقع مركز “ARTA ” في هولندا في مدينة أزنهيم على ضفاف نهر ريهاين . 
تعتمد فكرة المشروع على انشاء مبنى بمدرجات خضراء 
وفراغات مفتوحة داخلية حيث يعمل التصميم على ربط البيئة الداخلية بالخارجية من مناظر طبيعية. 
ويتميز المشروع بواجهاته الزجاجية المطلة على النهر . 
يتكون المشروع من صالات عرض مفتوحة ومترابطة لعرض القطع الفنية بالإضافة 
إلى وجود تجويفات داخلية خاصة لقاعات السينما والمؤتمرات.

من مجلة البناء






























​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة




الأبيض من الالوان الجميلة المريحة بالسكني
ونسب المربع الكبير
بال louvers به....ومنزلق أمام زجاج الكورنر...

ولم ينسي شريك الأبيض...الخشب الداكن بألواحه...
أمام الاشجار

هدوء وراحة...وبساطة







​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة




نقل حياة من الداخل...للخارج
بجلسات متنوعة أمام حمام السباحة
أمام الجلسات والبيت...ويجمل المدخل بجوار درجاته
فلم يعد حمام السباحة البعيد المنفصل كوظيفة....
بل أصبحت له أستخدامات اهم من وظيفته...كمدخل و راحة رؤية الماء ..وللجلسات الملاصقة للبيت...أو تحت البواكي

تدرج هنا بكورنرات البلان...وكون بدروة السطح والتدرجات
فرغات توصل المتدرجات...وفراغ جلسات تحتها
من الابيض...وتشكيل بالخشب

ولم ينسي وضع بلاطات مستطيلة بيضاء بين الحشائش....
بجمال....وممكن تكون بأي أشكال دائرية ...مثلثة....نجمة فن أسلامي....

وحوض السباحة علي يمين الدرجات و حوض الورود والنخلة لقزمية وزجاج الداخل بالجهة الاخري...

وحائط الخشبي للدفاية و التلفزيون يطل بالخارج




​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة






البواكي الدبل هايت...
وهنا مربعات الاعمدة...وفرغات كمر الأسقف
تعطي جلسات وظلال مريحة للسكن
أمام حمام السباحة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة






أصيحت عملية ووظيفة المبني أكثر تأثيرا علي المعماري
بداخل بوكس المبني بأطاره الابيض
أستخدم المطبخ للداخل وكونتر للخارج....
لكثرة جلسات الخارج خصوصا في الصيف...وممكن ان تكون في خلفية حديقة السكن
سواء للأكل بالحديقة ..أو مشويات....أو مشروبات في جلسة عائلية ليلا...
والكونتر رخام ...بضلف زجاج تنزلق او تنفرد...
ف راحة الساكن أصبحت رغبة للمصمم بأفكاره...







​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة





ومازال أعتلاء أسطح المباني....
أحدي اتجاهات العمارة الحديثة....مع تشجير سطحها
لتصبح حديقة
فتشكل المبني...بأنحناءات او ميول بلاطة سطحه عن باقي التصميم...
وأستغلال السطح و المساحات خصوصا للمدن المزدحمة...كحدائق
بجانب انه يوفر في الطاقة المستخدمة للتكيفات...كعازل حراري للمبني...








​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أكتوبر 2014)

في الوقت لحالي
ومع سرعة الحياة و الأجهزة....أصبح التعليم في حاجة الي أن يتحرر و يتمرد علي طبيعته و طريقته...فالأجيال الحالية معظمها تحتاج للمعلومة المختصرة ....ويفضل المرئية لزيادة أدراكه بها وتمكنه منها.....خصوصا مع اجيال قد أعتمدت علي الملخصات والتبسيط في التعليم

ولا أدري لماذا لا يزال الحشو هو عنصر موجود بالكتب والمؤلفات....عن الاختصار ....فأصبح الكتاب مهمش في حياة الواحد منا...

فممكن للوصول لمعلومة جيدة...قراءه عدة صفحات....ممكن اختصارها في برجراف صغير....وبجواره صوره....أو حتي فيديو...

متي سيصبح التعليم بأنواعه....شئ ممتع وشيق وفعال....ومن الأخر
ولماذا الاكثر تعليم و تخصص...يلتزمون بأستخدام المصطلحات الكبيرة و التشدق بالكلمات...أو كأن الشخص ينقل ويترجم ...بدون أضفاء روح و حياة بين الكلمات...والمعاني

لقد كثرت علينا البرامج و العلوم و التفاصيل والمواد الجديدة و القديمة...من حولنا
فأصبحنا في حاجة اكثر للأختصارات و تراص المعلومات لتكمل بعضها....والنت طريق لهذا الأتجاه....
ولكن يحتاج الي مشاركات أكثر....وجهود متنوعة مننا كلنا...ولو كل واحد بجزء ....لتكمل ما ينقصنا ....وما نحتاجه....لصناعة جديدة منا و بنا....وهي العلم المعماري بأجزاءه المختلفة.....وتفاصيله المبسطة....








​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة





في المطابخ متوسطة المساحة...
مميز وضع طاولة عالية بكراسي مربعة جلد وخشب
متعددة الأستخدامات...لأعمال المطبخ او الأكل...او تناول مشروب
ولا تحتاج مساحات كبيرة...






​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة



أجاد أستخدام المربعات...وتنوعها
بين أحواض زرع...وتبليطات....وألوان حشائش......وتشجيرات ..ونوافير

وممشي ببلاطات مستطيلة مموجة ....بين الحشائش
بين النخيل و الأشجار






​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة



علي شاطئ البحر المتموج
صممم تموج اخر للطريق... مميز لتهدئة السائق للتمتع بالتصميم...وان كان يفضل تخفيف الألتواء...
وأستخدام عناصر فن العمارة الإسلامي بجمال...بين القباب و الشبابيك الخشب المربعة...والأباليق...وتدرجات خطوط دروة السطح...

والشجر و النخيل.....والممشي علي البحر بمستطيلات تقسيماته مع البيج ...ومسطحات النجيلة الحشائش....

عناصر بها راحة للساكن و الماشي و الزائر ببساطة العمارة الأسلامية وتلقائيتها







​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة




أبتكر المصمم...موضة الربط بين السقف والحائط
وهنا بوردة..وبارز اوراقها بالسقف بالإضاءات الخفية
والنبيتي المميز بالحوائط....

بين ألوان الأبيض ليظهره







​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة




طبيعية التكوينات الخشب المربعات....الستة
كطاولات....يستخدمها بعض مهندسي الديكور
لأضفاء طبيعيية وراحة بتصميماتهم
والزجزاج اللأزرق الغامق والابيض....موضة...كمخدات و بوف..
مع الفرش الأبيض للكنبه والكراسي....
وتنوع المخدات بين الازرق والأبيض و الرصاصي....والسادة و الرسومات...

والحائط الطولي الحجر ....ليضيف طبيعيية مع الخشب...
والسجادة المنسوجة .....







​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة





أتخذ النبيتي لمييز االتصميم الداخلي....
وليظهره ويخففه....أستخدام الحوائط والسقف والأرضية الفواتح الألوان....بين الابيض و البيج والرخام...
وخشب الغرفة أيضا خشب فاتح بيج....بين الباب المنزلق والسرير و الكومودينو...
ونسج النبيتي بالبيج للفرش...والسجاد

النبيتي مفرح مبهج بالتصميم...بتتشات خفيفة







​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أكتوبر 2014)

صورة



المصمم أبتكر من بين بياض السقف وبعض العناصر...
أن تنساب سجادة حمراء غالبا لمدخل فندقي...
وأبتكر في أنه انساب بها من حائطه...وبمراية بالسقف لتنعكس عليها...و أستمراية بنفس المادة
وربطها بالأرضي ببعض البوف الجلسات النبيتي
وألوان الاورانج و الاخضر الخفيف
وكانها ازهار....

والخطوط الأفقية الكنارات للرخام الرصاصي العريض والأبيض...
وlouvers المنحنية لتشكيل الكونتر بإضاءات داخلية
ويستمر بنفس التشكيل للإضاءات
كروية و إليبسات.........
لينوع الالوان و لمسات الجمال بمبناه










تدرجات جميل بالإضاءات وفكرتها القريبة للكونتر
....
والسجادة التشريف المنعكسة....والبوف النبيتي....







​


----------



## lolyeng (31 أكتوبر 2014)

ما شاء الله جميل جداا ...جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## أنا معماري (31 أكتوبر 2014)

lolyeng قال:


> ما شاء الله جميل جداا ...جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس


متشكر...وسعيد بالمشاركة


----------



## أنا معماري (1 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة






جميل عندما يصمم المعماري...
يستشعر المبني واللاندسكيب وكأنه سيستعمله هو...
فيستشعر أين الممرات...واين الجلوس....وأين تجمع الناس

وهنا حول العنصر المائي والصخور....مدرجات منحنية بتنوع موادها...لتساعد وتدل المستخدم علي الأستخدام
هنا الجلوس.....وهنا ممرات المشي....هنا الدرجات البني للنزول و الصعود...
بتشكيل جمالي بالمواد..ووظيفة و توجيه وتسهيل للمستخدم...

حتي ولو كان مشروع طالب....فبمجرد وضعه منظور كهذا يدل علي دراسته للأستخدامات...وليس عمل الاندسكيب في أخر المشروع عشان يخلص من المشروع....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة





من بين خشب و ألوان البيج الأورنج...والبيجات
أبتكر عنصر جميل بالبيت وكانه باثيو
بقتحة سقف البيت...واعمدة و كمر أرشات...وحشائش و شجيرة
في تعبير معماري بسيط ليعطي انتعاش و روح بداخل البيت



​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة






الأستطالة...
بعنصر void الزجاج الغاطس من بين أطار فريم البوكس
بميل جوانب الاطار...
و canopy مظلة زجاج تفصل و تربط...من خلالها...
وأستخدام أحدي جوانب البوكس ...كعمود لزجاج الأرضي...

ومن بين الغاطس...بروز مستطيل الزجاج...
ومميزه بروز الكتابة من عنصر الواجهة

وباقي الواجهة غاطسة...بمادة حجر أغمق....وبزجاج أيضا طولي...

المصمم أستخدم عناصر بسيطة...بعلاقات قوية...
و بتأثير مبناه

و الأشخاص أمام التجاري بأختلافهم...ليجتذب المارة




​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة





متجانس الالوان...في تصميم مودرن مميز...بعناصر مترابطه...
فلون موف الحوائط مربوط مع غاطس السقف....والمخدات
ولون الأرضية...مع بعض المخدات و الشال
والأثاث والسقف أبيض....ليعطي لباقي الألوان حرية التعبيير

كنت أفضل مربعات الحوائط تكون أقل وبنفس عرض مربعات السقف...لتكون موازية لها....وتخفيف ألوان المربعات الأخضر 







​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة




نتعلم من كل تصميم و من كل صورة

الحائط الحجر.....والاعمدة البيضاء
وأضاف أعلي زجاجها...louvers خشب..وكانها ستارة
ثم أطلق تكوينات الخشب ككمر..وكانتليفر يحمل السقف...ويحمل أيضا louvers أخري بيضاء

الكمر الخشب فريمات علي شكل حرف y...
وجميل ظلال السقف و louvers علس الأرض

وجمال العناصر الطبيعيية وهدوء تصميمها....برغم التشكيل




​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة





ليس كل الديكور غالي...
ربما بساطه مبني أبيض
وبألوان متعددة بعناصر طبيعية...
من الفخاريات...بأحجامها و الوانها...وألوان البرجولات و سور السلم...براحة وجمال وبساطة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 نوفمبر 2014)

اليابان تطلق لاب توب يشحن بالماء !!!

قام إثنين من المصممين الرائعين وهما Seunggi Baek و Kim Hyerim بعمل تصميما رائعا لحاسب آلى وهو عبارة عن لوحين من الزجاج الرقيق و التى من الواضح أنها تتعاون مع نفسها فى دائرة لوحة المفاتيح العاملة باللمس​و عرضها بشكل غير مرئى تماما و شفاف ، إلى جانب الإسطوانة التى تعمل كمفصل ما بين الطابقين و بها حالة البطارية و بعض الأشياء الأخرى .

شرح مصممو ذلك الجهاز كيفية عمله حيث إن النظام يستخدم خزان المياه الخارجية وهو يعتبر بطارية ذلك الجهاز، والجميع يعلم أن المياه عنصراها هما الهيدروجين والأكسجين ، وهما بالتحديد مولد الطاقة لذلك الجهاز، فما إن يتم وضع البطارية التي هي خزان الجهاز في كوب المياه يقوم ذلك الخزان بامتصاص المياه، وبعد وضعه وتركيبه في الجهاز يقوم بتوليد الطاقة من خلال صمام خاص بالجهاز عن طريق الأكسجين والهيدروجين و تفاعلهما داخل ذلك الصمام.

وفي الصور توضح لكم البطارية أو خزان المياه الذي يخزن المياه بداخله ويمكنك من خلال الشريط الأخضر المضئ فوقه التعرف ما إذا كان الخزان قد امتلئ أم لا .
​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة






كم جميلة العناصر الطبيعية
الاورجانك ...
كبرتيشن خشبي...
بين عناصر التصميم ... أو أمام حائط







​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة 





الأضاءات مفتاح التصميم هنا...
بأبتكار أشكالها الخشبية
بالشكل المخروطي الموضه
والإضاءات بداخلها....
تتشابه خطوط خشب الإضاءات مع خطوط تصميم خشب المقاعد...
ودائريتها مع أليبس طاولة الطعام

ربما أشكال كراسي الطعام...لا تتناسب معانا....ولكن تظل الفكرة بالعلاقات موجودة ....ولو بتصميم او بأخر.....







​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة




الأبتكارات في الإضاءة 
من مفاتيح التصميم المتألق....وبادخال مواد كالخشب
أو تشكيل ما....يتفق مع باقي عناصر التصميم
كشكل أو كمادة

وتألق الخشب بأبتكار فريمه الكروي... 







​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 نوفمبر 2014)

7 صور




أستخدم الكتل المصمت البلوك الفلات بأختلاف التوجيه 45 ....
وفرغ شكل حرف L مميز
والفتحة أليبس بجمال شكلها المنحني....المضاد للفلات
كمفأجاة المدخل


ليثبت ان العمارة راحة و بساطة و جمال....وليس تشنجات تشكيليه...


منحني إليبس المدخل ....وسط البلوك المصمت الفلات....











ربما يكون نسبه الشباك مماثل لنسبة الحائط المستطيل...
والإليبس المنحني
و L البارز في الخلف...









في الزاوية 135
و أليبس المدخل....واخر بالحائط الخلفي....
والأبيض أمام المدخل و دوائر بين الحشائش....








وكأن أبيض أرضية المدخل تستمر ولو بمادة أخري قنال تكس....
وكتل المطبخ والإليبس و السلم خشب....
مع الأبيض







أليبس الطاولة و إليبسات الفتحات 
حتي دائرية إضاءة النجفة....مع الخفية و الإسبوتس 
وتوزيع الخشب مميز كأثاث و حوائط....
راحة و طبيعييية و جمال وهدوء....







ستائر تغلق وتغطي فتحة الإليبس بستائر بني فاتح...
والسلم شبه العمود الفقري ...للبيت
بجمال خشبة ودائريته
بتفحة دائرية أيضا للسقف....
وكان البيت لوحة بيضاء ....رسم عليها عناصره الخشبية









أستمر باخشب لكتل الحوائط
وأثاث الجلسة المعيشة جلد بني...عنصر أخر طبيعيي من جلد الحيوانات...طبيعيية التصميم
بين اللوحة البيضاء للبيت...

مدرسة أخري من المصمم...نتعلم فيها البساطة و الراحة و الجمال










​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة





من داخل مستطيل أرض تصميمه
أنطلاق بتصميم مبانيه بكتل مستطيله بالخارج
ومنحنية ببروز بلكوناتها البيضاء بتدرجات و تموجات مميزة

وفي الدور السابع ربط بين بلكوناتي الدور في مبنيين الكورنر
ليكونا بوابة مفتوحة....ويربطا المباني

ويستمر بفكرة الربط بأنحناءات البلاتفورم....لتشكل الادوار الاولي...وبوابة ....و ساحة بداخلها...


وأحدي الأسطح كحديقة تترابط مع حدائق أسطخ مبانيه...

والسور الفلات والواجهة الفلات...تضاد المنحني وتعاكسه...






​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 نوفمبر 2014)

2 صورة




كنا عرضنا من يومين....علاقة الاندسكيب بالمبني
لتصميم مميز لسمير حلايقة...

وهنا المصمم تفاعل بميول مبناه السقف بميل في أتجاهين
كبلاطة سقف و بلاطة الاول

واللاندسكيب أبا أن لا يشارك المبني ميوله...بأتجاهات








التصميم المميز لسمير حلايقة...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة





عناصر الفن الإسلامي....
ممكن يعاد صياغتها...
كلندسكيب...بالخارج....وبالداخل

يعطي ويطلق الأفكار لتصميمات أخري

كنافورة و مدرجات للجلوس...أو شلالات
ومستويات تفاصيل هذا الفن...كبلاطات و أحواض زرع متنوعة
والماء حولها...
أنتعاش للمكان....وروح فن جميل...









​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة




تصميم لأحدي المكاتب..
ما رأيك في هذا التصميم؟
وماذا تفعل لو أعطي لك لتعديله؟


الرد

الاول...نوصف التصميم....شغل مميز الكتلة البرج المصمته....
واعمدة المداخل بالفرنتورة (مش متاكد من الأسم) او المثلث الروماني...وعمود اخر في الكورنر....
وعراميس المصمت....وضاد بال void الإسطوانة والقبة الزجاج....العناصر والمواد جميلة ومميزة...
أضطر يغيير من عموديين المدخل الجانبي بحل غير منسجم مع الكتل 
وهو عمود مسلوب وحوائط منحنية مدرجة....لان مفيش عناصر ربط بينهم وبين عناصر الكتل....
وفي مشكلة نوعا ما وهي عدم ربط الكتل وكأنهم فقط متراصين جنب بعض....
والحل يكون في ربط الأسطوانة الزجاج بالكتلة المصمته خلفها...عن طريق عمل مسطحات زجاج في الكتلة...
ثم قفل بين أخر عمود و الحائط أيضا بزجاج...لتصبح الأسطوانة وكانها مع الكتلة او منها....
وممكن الزجاج يعلو قليلا بجوار القبة سواء منحني او تدرج حسب أحساس التصميم....
أو حتي أدخال تدرج حائط مثل المدخل الجانبي...فيصبح المدخل مربوط بالكتل...
أو أيضا تكرار المدخل الجانبي مكان الامامي...ولو بأستطالة





​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة





عناصر تراثية تاريخية....
جميلة أذا أدخلت في اللاندسكيب...أو حتي بتصميم

بنسبها المربعة و اعمدتها و كورنيشتها وقاعدتها الحجر.....
وحتي المسافة بين القواعد مربعة...






​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة





وضع ألعاب الأطفال في دائرة بالداخل بعيد قليلا عن الشارع
وتحديدها ب zone و ممرات
وممر منحني يؤدي لها...



​


----------



## رضوان بدوى (2 نوفمبر 2014)

جميل


----------



## رضوان بدوى (2 نوفمبر 2014)

عناصر الفن الإسلامي


----------



## مروه سيف (2 نوفمبر 2014)

تصاميم رائعة ترفع لها القبعة ^_^


----------



## مروه سيف (2 نوفمبر 2014)

تصاميم رائعة ترفع لها القبعة ^_^ :75:


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2014)

2 صورة



الكمرات المائلة تشكل فرغات البلكونات البيضاء....و مسطحات الزجاج الزرقاء
وكمر بمقطع اصغر يكمل التشكيلات

وبوابة للسماء تربط بين جزئي مبناه...وتألق ببساطة وجمال مبناه

عناصر كهذة كافية لمشروع تخرج اومبني واقعي .....لتمييزه








​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة



من لقطة زاوية الكاميرا المنخفضة...
لتعطي فخامة لقطة مبناه

الكتل و التدرجات...ومسطحات الزجاج الكبيرة
وشفافية الزجاج
وألوان البيجات...وإضاءات الإسبوتس المنتشرة
بتنوع مصادر الإضاءات

عناصر مميزة ببساطة و جمال....





​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة





جميل تضاد الأبيض بملمسه الناعم....والحجر الطبيعي بملمسه الخشن بدرجاته البيجات....
الحجر عمود و كمرة منحنية
وأضاءة السقف المائل...

لقطة واحدة....ولكن بها أبداع المعماري ودراسته للمواد و تأثيراتها...والشمس وتأثيرها...والظلال...







​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 نوفمبر 2014)

*الدكتور ابراهيم الفقى *


----------



## أنا معماري (5 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة





الخشب في الحمام...دفء وراحة وطبعيية
بلونه الداكن
و الأستفادة من الادراج و الضلف...للفوط و اغراض الحمام
وفريم المراية الخشبي العريض 

جميل اللوحات باطارها الخشبي الرفيه...وكبير أبيض حوافها...بتشابة علاقات ألوانها الطبعيية...

فالخشب يخفف من صلابة شكل السيراميك...بهدوء ودفء و جمال




​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة





مجرد باكتة خشب...كبروز بالحائط
و بانوهات
تفعل الكثير في التصميم....
أختار واحدة من البانوهات تكون مراية

جميلة الطاولة الإليبس بخشبها الفاتح و أرجلها المتصلة الخشب الغامق



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة





جمال الخشب وجودته...
الباركية الخشب...وطاولة طعام الخشب الغامق....
وحسن اختيار اللوحات الفنية بألوانها البنيات و الاحمر...واطار خشب غامق ثم أطار أخر أبيض للتخفيف...
وباقي اللوحات بنفس الالوان...والسجادة أيضا
حتي الفرش البني و المخدات الحمراء....

ثم التخفيف بأختيار درجة من الوردي الفاتح القريب للأبيض...
مع ابيض فريمات الفتحات...

اللوحات العنصر الاكثر تأثير في التصميم مع السجادة




​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة






بعناصر بسيطة تألق بكوريدور مبناه
قطع زجاج بتشكيلات مضلعة...وخلفها إضاءات خفية

ممكن تتكرر بأي تشكيل ...مربعات متنوعة الأحجام..دوائر....نجمات أسلامية...مثلثات متنوعة...حسب تصميم مبناك الخارجي....ليتفاعل الداخل مع الخارج...

وخالف هنا الإضاءات البيضاء....بإضاءات زرقاء خفية وكانها ليزر...من اعلي

حميلة الإضاءات البيضاء فوق الحائط الخرساني الخشن...
وفي السقف الغامق ...أنزل سقف معلق قطع جبس مستطيلة بإضاءات وتشكيلات إسطوانية متنوعة الاحجام ومغطاة بقماش أبيض...بأفكار جديدة بسيطة مبتكرة









​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة





النجف الكروي ...من الموضة
ودائرية الطاولة تتفاعل كوحدة واحدة مع النجفة...والطاولة الاخري تتفاعل معهم... 
والكنبة و الكرسي أسود ورصاصي بنفس القماشة...بمخدات رصاصي غامق..ورصاصي نقشات...
والستائر بيضاء لتخفف الالوان الغامقة و تظهرها


بساطة و جمال






​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة






اللوحات المربعة...بفريمها الخشبي...والحواف البيضاء
وتأثير مع الفرش ...وتأثير في الفراغ



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة




الأسقف الفرنسية...لها ألوان جميلة...تساعد المصمم
بنعكاس سطحها...وكأنه زجاج...وبألوان يمكن تتفاعل مع ألوان تصميمه
وبتكلفه معقولة...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة






جميل عندما يحول سلمه الحلزوني الدائري....
بألتفاف شرائح الخشب

ياتري هل هي خشب فقط....لا اعتقد قد تكون حديد بنجليد حشب
عليها أحمال.....حملها وحمل الدرج و المستخدم








​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة






البرجولات الخشب....ولون البيج للمباني بأرشاتها و قبابها....وأيضا تفاصيل الفن الإسلامي بالإضاءات
أضافت الكثير لتراثية الكورنيش...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة






فنون العمارة الأسلامية....
مازالت عناصرها مميزة بجمالها و نسبها وتفاصيلها 
وبساطتها...والراحة بالداخل والخارج...بجانب غني التصميم

مستخدما المصمم...القباب بالحربة في نهايتها...لأضفاء مزيد تراثية للمبني...وخطوط حجر الأباليق الحجر بدرجتي الوان متوسطة وفاتحة...وكرر الاعمدة الركنية بغاطس منتصفها...ومبالغة نسبها و نهايتها شبة نصف كرة ...وتدرجات...وتنوع الأرشات بأكتافها والاعمدة علي الجانبين....والبني للأعمدة ليظهرها مع السنائر البني وإضاءات الداخل...

الإضاءات قد صنعت جزء كبير من سحر المكان...بأسبوتس بطن بروز الواجهات...أو إضاءات من أسفل سواء بالأرضي...أو من اعلي بروز المدخل....او من أسفل القبب ...ليظهرها وكانه مبني تراثي تاريخي...








​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة







أطلق برجولات ...بفتحاتها في الثاني..
وبفتحات و بلكونة بالاول..
متموجة من حول الأسطوانة بفتحات أخري ولكن بالدروة...مربعات جميلة...

وبرج المنتصف بلون بني أو خشب مماثل للسور



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة




تموجات متنوعة لمبناه
ببلاطات أدواره البيضاء...
وأستطالات عناصر الشبابيك بتكرارها

بجوار مفاجات أختفاء بلاطة الدور الاخير للداخل..لتظهر مسطحات زجاج الدبل هايت....

او مقاجأت فرغات بالمبني بغاطس للداخل لعدة ادوار....
او فرغات كبوابة مفتوحة 

فوق بلاتفورم وممشي تجاري..فوق محلات الدورين بالأرضي




​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة




التدرجات لم تطل فقط المباني....
ولكن أنتقلت للندسكيب ليشارك المبني...
وهنا تدرجات الدرج...وتشكيل أحواض بها...وتصميم أيضا مقاعد منها

دراسة الاندسكيب و تشكيلها ووظيفة بها .....من مؤثرات المشروع



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة





الكثيير من المعماريين ف العالم
يحاولون الربط بين الحوائط و الأرضيات....أو الحوائط و السقف
أو الثلاثة معا
كنوع من جذب المستخدم والمار بمبناه

وهنا ربط مربعات غاطس السقف بمربعات غاطس الحوائط....
ساعدت برامج الكومبيوتر في حل هذة العلاقات...

لدرجة زها حديد لديها فريق معماري كبير العدد....فقط لدراسة تلك الأشكال وعلاقاتها...وأستيحائها من الطبيعة...

وهنا وكان تقسيمات المصمت المربعة....تتضاد مع void تقاسيمات الزجاج داخل البوكس




​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة ونقاشات





ما رأيك في هذا التصميم واللاندسكيب
هل الكتل متجانسة؟
وهل البرجولات مفيدة في التصميم؟
أذا كان مشروعك فما ستفعله كأضافة أو تعديل؟














​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 نوفمبر 2014)

4 صور






عند تصميم أحدي المكاتب العالمية....لمشروع صحي أو مستشفي بمنطقة بالسودان

فتكون الدراسة مهمة....انا عارف كلمة دراسة ....كلمة مش مريحة بسبب تعليمنا الجامعي... اللي تسبب في فهمنا لها بطريقة غير صحية

عموما...دراسة حالة الناس اللي حتظلل في المبني....وحتجلس في المبني...و طبيعتهم....وعادتهم....وأيةالمواد اللي بيحبوها و بيرتاحوا معها....



اللون الأبيض ...
مريح كمبني صحي....وأيضا لطبيعة المنطقة 
حسن تهوية المكان و جلسات مفتوحة لطبيعة الجو....
بأعمدتها الإسطوانية....الطويلة...louvers بالسقف والحوائط....
وفتحات دائرية مختلفة الأقطار

ربما العناصر دي بساعد أيضا لتحريك الهواء...











لم ينحرج المكتب العالمي...بتصميم مقاعد ميتل و خشب ...
بسيط و عملي لمستحدم المبني....
بهدوء أعمدته الطويلة البيضاء....في الجلسات المفتوحة
والحصير الخوص....بالسقف تظليل و تهوية....ومادة مألوفة للمستخدم










اللون الأبيض الهادئ....وفتحات مربعة...
و أسره كثيرة تتناسب مع أقتصادية المنطقة

فقط وضع تشكيلات مائلة بدرجات ألوان السقف الأزرق...للتسريه المريحة...وكأنه السماء...










بعناصر بسيطة حاول المصمم...أن يوجد مكان متنفس لراحة للأطباء
قد يكون بالبدروم




​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة





بغض النظر عن المصمم...
لكنه أضاف...بلمساته وبفكره.....بالجديد
ليحول مبني و أموال كثيرة توضع فيه...لشئ جديد وعملي وتشكيلي ووظيفة....وجمالي
فيرفه عن المستخدم للمبني ....والزائر....والمار بجوار المبني

وهنا ببرجولات بلونها الرمادي وادخالها بالتصميم كعنصر منه....بفتحاتها المتغيرة لتنساب مع خطوط المبني

أو فتحات لمرور النخيل من خلالها...تعبير منتشر حديث....
واستمر بالبرجوله الفتحات للتلاشي بأطوال المبني وكانها تحتضنه....

وكررها بالجزء الأخر بأنحناءات رأسية و أفقية...و louvers بلون اخر

وأبت مواقف السيارات ألا أن تستمر بنفس الأستيل
وكنها مثلثات مائلة تحتظن بعضها.....
تاركا باقي الحوائط أبيض ليخفف من بني البرجولات

وحتي برجولة مدخل المشروع أو مظلة ...بنفس الأستيل

والنخيل تتراقص بوجودها لتحيي مع الحشائش التصميم








​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة





كورنرات المباني والمداخل....
مفاتيح لتصميم المباني
وهنا الاعمدة الأريعة المربعة الميتل بكمراتها الكانتليفر
وأسطوانية الميتل الكمرة بخطوطها....

والجديد انه أستمر بالأعمدة ...وبشرائح بيضاء أسطوانية
لتدل علي المدخل و تأكده...وتجمله
وربما تضئ ليلا كنيون خطوط

أمام كتلة زجاج التجاري....

أنه المعماري يضع بصماته وفكره أينما حل....







​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة





حتي البواكي ...
لها جمال بالداخل...
بأعمدتها و أرشاتها...ربما هنا ليست بواكي وانما ديكور بالحائط
والزرع الشريك مع جمال الأبيض

والأباجور الميتل المودرن [انحناءتها و غطاءها الأسطواني و سجادة بشكلها الطبيعي وخطوها السوداء الأرجانك









​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة





kid's room #interiordesign #decor #modern of my design it's still work in progress
if you have any comment's that will help me improve
it just tell me what to improve .. thank you in advance
i used
3DS MAX 2014
سمرفؤاد
V RAY 3.000
PHOTOSHOP CS5

الرد:

عناصر كويسة...بس كتيير....ممكن تخف بألغاء أزرق الدوائر....وتحويل خطوط النجفة لكتلة زجاج...خطوط فرش السرير كالوان كتيير...اللوحة أختيارها جميل في التصميم....





​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 نوفمبر 2014)

4 صور





أحدي مساجد الرياض...
أرد المصمم تصميم 4 أعمدة الداخل بتشكيل رباعي شجري
لتحمل كورنرات أهرامات الزجاج بكمراتها و السقف
التي تضئ المسجد نهارا....و مصدر أضاءات أسبوتس وشريطية نبون ليلا
وكرر النيون بالحوائط وفرغاتها مع السقف...

أفكار بسيطة ولكن تضيف راحة للمبني 




















​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة



من علي سطح بلاتفورم مبناه....
أو ختي من أي لاندسكيب....
مجرد تصميمه لمحموعة اعمدة بكمرة...مابين فلات ونصف دائرية
وعناصر مياة شكل L ومثلث
وسط المسطحات الخضراء و الأشجار بداخل سطوانات خشب مميزة

أعطي تعبير ساحر و جميل كراحة لمستخدمي المبني 
أذا كان أداري....وقت الراحة اوشكل جمالي طبيعي من زجاج المبني....

واعمدة أسطوانية طاويلة خلف الزجاج تغازل أعمدة الخارج....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 نوفمبر 2014)

4 صور



مبني الفرع الرئيسي بشركة بترول ...أبو ظبي
تصميم HOK

أنطلق المصمم مع فكرة البرج....بتصميمه بداخل أطار بوكس أبيض ....بمبالغة الأستطالة
ليتعدي الأطار المبني الزجاج وينطلق أعلي تاركا فتحة ...اوبوابة للسماء

وكرر وحدة شبابيكة بتشكيل فريمات خرسانية ...أعمدة و كمر بنفس العرض....
وبلكونات غاطسة قليلا في الجانبين




الأطار البوكس الخرساني 
وميالغة الأستطالة حول البوكس الزجاج
تاركا فراغ مميز للسماء...







المدخل مميز بشكله المثلث وتشكيلات فرغاتة أحتمال تكون أيضا مثلثات...سنري في الصورة الاخري...

ومبني اخر منحني أقرب للإليبس...متدرج زجاجي...
وحوله قشريات حوائط خرسانية مميزة منحنية و متدرجة و تعلو فوق نهايته...

والاندسكيب يتفاعل معها بأنحناءات لونين من الاخضر الحشائش....
ولنخيل المميز بالمنطقة....

جميل المبني الفلات وتضاده مع المنحني...
وجميل ومميز ترك فراغ بسقف كبلاتفورم للأجوار الأرضية الأولي...ويظهر غالبا مأذنه وقبة مسجد للمشروع...في تعبير بأهمية العنصر الديني للمشروع...

وسقف البلاتفوم...يغطي شارع بالمشروع بينه وبين المسجد..ليفصل و يصل أستخدام المسجد للمشروع....أحتمال انه أرد أن يقول المسجد للجميع ومفصول عن المشروع....ولكنه أيضا يتبع المبني و المشروع
في تعبير جديد







المدخل المثلثات...بأعمدة قد تكون مساوية ومع أعمدة شبابيك البرج...
ومثلث التغطية بتشكيلات الفراغات المثلثة وزجاج السقف بينها....وعمود ميتل يرتفع من مصدر مياة مستطيل...

بالداخل أستخدم فريمات ميتل عمودية لتثبيت الزجاج...







من الداخل....
أراد المصمم يشابه الداخل بالخارج...من خلال شفافية الزجاج
ومن خلال عنصر مياة داخلي مشابه للخارجي......
بمستطيل ومربع شلال..ومستطيليية حوض الأشجار

والكونتر الحجر والخشب لمريد من الراحة و الطبيعية
بجانب الحوائط الرخام الحجر....








​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة





تصميم مبذول فيه مجهود....وبه تمميز ما
ولكن ماذا تفعل لو أعطي لك كعمل....
لتطويره؟












​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة




الجمال المعماري...لا ينتهي
عندما يترك المصمم عنان خياله ليضع بصمته ولو بفراغ الديكور الداخلي...
الحوائط الرخام او الحجر بدرجاتها البيج...لتعاشق مع شريكها الطبيعي الخشب...وكانه louvers شرائح رأسية....
وزادها جمال اللعب بالإضاءات الخفية...مرة من الخشب الأعلي لأسفل علي الحجر...والعكس بالحائط المقابل...من أسفل الحجر لأعلي الخشب..او من فتحات السقف...

أو إضاءات طبيعية من الزجاج...من بين عروق الخشب...لتتفاعل مع باقي الخشب....

وترك الأرضية رخام بلونه العاكس...

في عمل أخر....بل مدرسة في الديكور








​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 نوفمبر 2014)

موضوع مهم





الفن ...رخيص السعر
ليس كل المميز الفخم.....هو الغالي 

في جنوب أمريكا ....بمونة الأسمنت....بأسطمبات مطاط.....وبلون أو بدون
أعطوا تأثيرات متعددة لحوائط تصميمهم....ممكن ان تحولها لتحفة معمارية

بأشكال عروق خشب...وحجر...ورخام....وصخور....زلط كبير....وتاثيرات مختلفة بتصميمات متألقة

تخيل لو قرية بالأرياف أو بالصعيد بأكملها.... بشوية مونة أسمنت....وأسطمبات رخيصة
بعدد من عمال المحارة اللياسة....ومصمم معهم....فريق
ممكن ان تحول القرية لتحفة معمارية
وممكن تكون مصدر دخل مادي معقول لهم....

متي سيتحرك المعماريين...مهندسي الديكور.....الفنيين...بالتأثير علي بيئتهم؟
لقد قهر هؤلاء بجنوب أمريكا ....الأمكانيات
فمتي نبدء نحن؟!

لينك الفيديو

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=747328375318427&set=vb.129002960484308


كثير من فيديوهات اليوتيوب...سألت ناس عملها ....عن بعض التفاصيل...أو السعر ...او مكان المصنع او البيع...وغالبا بيكون في أستجابة كويسة للرد والفايدة...والشراء من النت أصبح أسهل و اسرع وله مواقع تضمن عملية الشراء و البيع 
وقد يكون السعر أرخص من سعر السوق بمدينتك





8 صور






































​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة



د. Faisal Nuaimi

عمارة تبعث البهجة في النفس..
بساطة وجمال.. وهيية.. 
ارادها الرئيس (ميتران) ان تكون قوس نصر حديث ووضعها على نفس محور قوس النصر في وسط باريس
عند الوقوف عند قمة سلالم المينى وتنضر باتجاه المحور جنوباً (الصورة) ترى قوس نصر "نابوليون" في الافق
المبنى: له دفنس - باريس
المعمار: جون اوتو سبركلسن 
تصوير: فيصل نعيمي





​


----------



## lolyta (8 نوفمبر 2014)

رائع


----------



## أنا معماري (8 نوفمبر 2014)

انظروا تحت أرجلكم .. تجدوا تراب خمسة عصور وبقايا خمس مدن وآثار خمس حضارات تحت تراب القاهرة ..

حضارة فرعونية وحضارة إغريقية وحضارة فارسية وحضارة رومانية وحضارة إسلامية ..

وربما تحت أقدامكم الآن بقايا درع مكسورة كان يلبسها فارس مغوار وبقايا مكحلة كانت تكتحل بها أميرة تمشي في موكب فخم ، وأكاد أسمع أصوات المواكب ونفير الجيوش تحت التراب .. والعرس وضيوفه والقاتل والقتيل والظالم والمظلوم في حفرة واحدة قد استووا ترابا .

لا شيء في الدنيا يساوي أن نكذب أو نخون أو نظلم .

لا شيء يدعونا لأن نخاف .. والخائف سوف يتمدد إلى جوار الذي يخاف منه بعد قليل ، والجبان لن ينجو من الموت والرعديد سوف يسبق الشجاع إلى حتفه ..

وسوف تتفكك هذه البنايات وتنهار تلك العمائر الجميلة كأنها ديكور من ورق اللعب ، وسوف تزول هذه الزخارف كأنها نقش على الماء .. ولن تبقى إلا شواهد قبور .. ثم تغور الشواهد في التراب أو الرمال .. ثم لا يبقى اسم ولا رسم .

والذي يعي هذا جيداً سوف يُقبـِل على الدنيا بجسارة وسوف يخوض أحداثها بقلب من حديد ، وسوف يقول الحق لا يخشى فيه لومة لائم ، وسوف يبسط يده بالخير لا يخاف فقراً ، وسوف يواجه البأس لا تزلزله الزلازل ولا تحركه النوازل .

وهؤلاء هم أهل الإحسان الذين يعبدون الله كأنهم يرونه ويتعاملون مع الموت كأنه رفيق حاضر وصاحب مصاحب منذ الميلاد .

فاجتهدوا أن تكونوا من هؤلاء لتدين لكم الدنيا وتسلم لكم الآخرة وقولوا الحق يرحمكم الله .

~~

من كتاب / الإسلام في خندق​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة
من الفيس


لما احب اعمل ممر مشاة بين مبانى ويكون محور قوى للحركة واخلق فراغ للناس تقعد فيه وفراغ اخضر .... استخدامه لل Pattern فى الارض بلون رصاصى لكن مش لون واحد اكتر من لون بدرجات عشان الناس متحسش بالملل من طول الممر ده .... السور الى لونه مميز ده عشان الناس تقدر تقعد عليه 

كل لمسة فى الفراغ ده ليها معنى واحساس خاص بيها  
#Urban_Design
#Heba_AmIn


حلو الأسلوب ده...للمزيد...











​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة





أستطالة الفتحات و الاكتاف و البوكسات
بالأبيض
مع الشجر و النخيل....وظلال الشجر بجمالها علي الأبيض
لها تألق و جمال....







​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة







أضافة حروف للكتل....او للبروزات الخرسانة 
قد يجعل المبني مألوف ومقبول و معتاد الشكل
وهنا حرف S بالأبيض
وترك الخشب و الزجاج ليشكلا البارز و الغاطس....وجنب المبني



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة






أجاد اللعب بالبروزات....ككتل بني من بين الأبيض
بتنوعها ما بين كورنر...ومربعة و مستطيلة...وبختلاف أماكنها في الوجهتين...

وأجاد تصميم الكورنر الأبيض الرصاصي... ببروزات كمراته وعمود الكونر الأكتاف الغاطس...
وحتي أستطالة فتحات الأري من بين الأكتاف والاعمدة...وبغطسان العتب و الجلسة...

حتي في الجنب الكورنر ....أجاد الفتحات الغاطسة....

عناصر متعددة للبروزات و الغاطس...تعطي أفكار لمباني وتصميمات جديدة




​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة





عندما يتضاد المنحني الأفقي...مع المنحي الرأسي بجمال
ويتضاد الأبيض و الرمادي
وتضاد الزجاج بشبكة فريماته الخشنه...مع المصمت الناعم

وجديد التعاشق بينهم...وكأنها مسنسنه...مكون غالبا بلكونات
والاعمدة تحمل الأسطواني...وتفاجأ بالظهور بتفريغ في نصف الكتلة
بتألق و جمال



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة






علاقات جميلة
الكتلة المنحنية تضاد بجمال الكتلة الفلات
وتشكيل بفريم خرساني منحني لفرغات البلكونات عن مسطحات الزجاج
كشبكة مستطيلات بخطوطها الأفية و الرأسية
وأكتاف المدخل الرأسية...
وجمال الكابولي للمدخل المنحني يربط بين الكتل ويؤكد المدخل



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة





البوكس ...
بأطار عميق يحوي جانب مبناه...
ومحمل من أسفل بأعمده
وأضاف LOUVERS المودرن... بخطوطها الأفقية وبعض القوائم...وجدد هنا بوضعها فقط امام الشبابيك بارزه...

ثم اخرج البلاطات من داخل البوكس منحنية امام مسطح الزجاج...ولتقف أمام أستطالة المصمت

المداخل دبل هايت مميز بتقسيمات زجاجه و حائط المائل و الكمرة أعلاه...ومخعرثقس أعلاه

وأختار كتلة رأسية منحنية زجاج تضاد البوكس...لم تعجبني رفعها ككتلة..كان يفضل أن تكون علي الأقل ضعف العرض...

وكتلة عادية مصمته في الخلف




​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 نوفمبر 2014)

فيديو





رغم انه معماري عالمي...لكنه بيستخدم شفافة صغيرة علي قد الأسكتش الديجرام
وبيدرس وضعيات الغرف مع البحر ومع اتجاه الشمس

وزي ماقال ....بيحاول يفكر.... بالتفكير مع الرسم باليد

البساطه..مع الراحة



ازاى تفكر كمعمارى حقيقى  .... استمتعوا بالفيديو ويلا نتعلم ​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة





أوقات بييجي وقت لتصميم معرض أو متحف...

فقط وفر المعماري البيئة المنسبة لعرض اللوحات....فوجد ان انسبها
الحوائط البيضاء الصافية لتساعد في أظهر ما بلوحات
والإضاءات المناسبة ....بماسورة كهرباء ولكنها هنا كمرة سوداء معلقة بعيدة عن الحائط وكشافات منها لظهور واضح لمحتويات اللوحات

مقعد في المنتصف الصالة....

وأرضية باركية مريحة للزائر....وانيقة






​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة




أدخل المصمم....كمرة بأطار بوكس مع الجدران الجانبية
كبوابة للسماء 
أمام مبناه الزجاجي البوكس بكمراته البارزة ...بنهايات الادوار المنحنية

ويحوي أطار بوكسه...كتلة مصمته تضاد ال void
وغالبا الكتلة المنحنية الزجاج أليبس تكمل كمصمت باقي المبني من الجنب....

ثم أعجبته فكره البوكسات الأطار البارزة....فكررها بارزة 
لتجاري أرضي مبناه...لتضاد كمرته الضخمة في الاعلي...







​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة





لا يضر المعماري السقف الجمالون الحديدي...
ربما يدهنه بالأسود....ويسقط منه كشافات ضخمة
وكأنه يظهر النور من بين ضلام الأسود...
فيعطي غموض السقف بجمال...

ومن خلال ممره الضيق الدبل هايت الزجاج الممل
أدخل عناصر دلع....وليخفف من الاون الأسود و الممر...
بكمرة متموجة بيضاء
وحائط زجاجي مائل...بفريمات مربعات خشبية
وكرر وحداته المربعة الخشبية المائلة ...مصمت أو بداخلها زجاج...وقبل الكمرة المتموجة زجاج بأعمدة إسطوانية 

و بروز كنتليفر مظلة تشكيل لتأكيد باب المدخل

ليصمم فراغ غامض...منطلق....متفاءل من بين الأسود
وكأنه يصنع مشكلة و يحلها....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة




من بين أنكسارات كتل مبناه بعريض كمراتها
أخرج كتلة المنتصف زجاج..مقسمة فريمات مستطيلة ميتل
بأستطالة.....اعمدة أكتاف ...
وأظهر كتلة خشبية التأثير....بداخل الزجاج
بجمال مادة وراء مادة

وإضاءات بينهم لزيادة التأثير و أظهار غموض مفاجأة ظهور الخشب....
وكأنه يفاجأ بالمودرن من بين العادي....






​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 نوفمبر 2014)

فيديو






مع نفس معماري أمبارح بشفافته الصغيرة 


امبارح كان الفيديو عن ازاى تفكر عشان تصمم  .... النهاردة باذن الله هنتعرف علي حاجة جديدة بقي  .... هي ازاي نطور التصميم بتاعنا بقى ونشتغل عليه اكتر عشان يبقى افضل  .... يلا نتعلم ونستمتع سوا







​


----------



## حسين صالح بامقيشم (9 نوفمبر 2014)

من أروع ما رأيت ......تسلم الله يحفظك


----------



## أنا معماري (9 نوفمبر 2014)

حسين صالح بامقيشم قال:


> من أروع ما رأيت ......تسلم الله يحفظك



تسلم كلماتك....
بارك الله فيك ورزقك خيرا الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## أنا معماري (9 نوفمبر 2014)

2 صورة






ربط عناصر اعمده السور
بأستطالة عمودين الواجهة...











​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة





عناصر جميلة
بلاطة عريضة بارزة....وأخري أقل
ومربعة أطار بوكس
وكتلة الحائط بتأثير خشبي بينهم



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة
وتعليق من الفيس






البساطة مع استخدام نمط معين للفراغ وخلق منه اكثر من استخدام ... يعنى شوفنا ازاى استخدم نمط البلاطة الكبيرة دى وخلق منها اماكن الجلوس وفى مرحلة تانية كان مكان الزرع واستخدم الوان بدرجات لكنها كلها رصاصي واسود وابيض مع استخدام الخشب فى اماكن الجلوس 

ببساطة الفراغ واننا نحاول يكون مناسب لاكتر من استخدام ويكون حر لكن مع ذلك كان فيه pattern واحد ثابت بنعرف نستخدمه امتى وفين دى كانت الميزة الى اتعلمناها 

مع بعض بنتعلم لمسات بسيطة فى شغل اللاندسكيب و urban
#Urban_Design
#Heba_AmIn





​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة





جميل الحجر...يضيف تراثية و أصالة للمبني
بجانب عناصر فن العمارة الإسلامية العربية..
أستمر بالأكتاف الاعمدة فوق كتلة الأرضي....لدورين ...أحداهما مصمت والاخر شبابيك بأرشات نصف دائرية خشب...

ثم بروز كمرتين بينهما زخارف...وكررها بعرض أكبر في الدروة و أيضا للمأذنتين...
وفوق الأرش الكبير...شباكين صغيرين يضادا الأرض...نصف دائريين...وكرر نفس عرض الساكيين في البرجين...
مع برجولة بفتحات أفتكر نفس العرض أيضا مثمنه...
حتي الدروة بروزات مثل الشباك..مصمته...

وكرر فكرة الاكتاف والأرش الكبير...للمدخل...
والكولسترات المربعة و المصمته و المفرغة....

الحجر و الخشب يتعاشقان بين أصالة فنون العمارة الأسلامية.....

هناك تصميم يعطي لمعماري ليضيع الاموال فيه بأشكل غريبة ....وهناك من يحولها الي فن يتزوق ويري للساكن و الماشي و الزائر....ليتمتع به ولو كلما نظر اليه...
وهنا نبدء كمعماريين...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة





برغم عصرية ومودن التصميم...
يحاول المعماري أن يدخل عناصر من فن عمارته الإسلامية...العربية....
ربما ليحس بجزوره و رغبه بأضافه تراثية و قيمة لها

التدرجات و الأبراج المتنوعة...والأرشات الدائرية المتنوعة الأرتفاعات و الأشكال.....
والقبب في أرتفاعات و احجام مختلفة...

جميل الكتلة المربعة في قلب المشروع ...بأرشها ودرجات البيج و البني...والقبة برسوماتها و دروة سطح الكتلة....

لم ينسي أستطالة المسطحات الزجاج....وأستطالة الكتل البلكونات والشبابيك...بنهايات مختلفة....وأرش في نهاياتها...أو قبة أيضا في نهاية كتلته...

اللقطة هنا جميلة...ولكنها ستكون أروع من اللاندسكيب لأعلي....ولم ينسي النخيل ...بين بواكي الدور الارضي...

برغم حداثة المكان...إلا انها تطل ببعض التراثية المودرن...








​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 نوفمبر 2014)

اللهم قرب لنا ....مراسى أحلامنا وأمانينا
والعمارة و التصميمات...ممكن أن تكون حلم وواقع قريب... تضع به بصماتك
فبالأستمرار.... العمارة تجتذبنا ...ونحن نجتذبها إلينا
كأحلام...ثم...كأفكار...كورق...كرسومات...فواقع...فحلم لللساكن...فواقع





​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة




المدخل الدبل هايت...سواء ببلكونة خلفه ام لا...
وأستكمال المدخل بأرشي دائري كولسترا خشب غامق....

ولم يتوقف المصمم عند هذا...بل أكمل الكولسترا كدروات للبلكونات....
و لون البياض البيج....وسهاريج إضاءات لتكمل أستايل مبناه...





​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة






الفن المعماري و الديكور....يفهم بأي لغة وبأي زخارف
وهنا تاج العمود...وأستطالة جميلة لزخارف أورق الشجر بتكرارها للأعمدة ولونها البيج...

ومقاعد خشبية أمام الدفاية ....






​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة





أنتشرت في الفترة الاخيرة....أستخدام وحدات مثلثة...ودائرية..ومربعة...وبتشكيلات متعددة
وهي تترجح بين المصمت و المفرغ...أو تتدرج بينهم بغاطس يزداد
كديكور داخلي...او بالمبني بالخارج

ولكن المصمم حب أن يتمييز بوحدة ميدول مبناه المربعة....
ما بين مصمته..ومفرغة لتشكل ياقي المبني كوحدات دروة و وتدرج لتقل من خمس وحدات لوحدتين...وتنزل كعمودين للمدخل

تعطي أفكار رائعة لتكرر في مشروعات اخري...وحتي بسكيل المشاريع الكبيرة....لعدة مباني تربط بينها كبرجولات...وبوابات...بجمال مربعاتها المفرغة او المصمته...

أو قد تتكرر بشكل مثلثات...أو مربع و دائره....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة




الكورنر الزجاج...في جانب بجلسة قصيرة...وجلسة اكبر في الجانب الأيمن ونصف كونر زجاج...

louvers أسود...بأستطالة في جانب...عن الاخر....
وتنوع بالكتل البني من الجانب و دروة وبوكس....
وكذلك الابيض بين الجلسات و كتلة و دروة ببروز ومظل المدخل و عمود...

تنوع بتكرار المواد والالوان..وبين المصمت و الزجاج...
حتي نخيل الواجهة له تأثير...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة 
من الفيسبوك





د. Faisal Nuaimi

بين فترة واخرى ارى تصميم لمشروع يحاول ان يقلد
بناية ادارة التلفزيون الصينية في بيجين..(CCTV)..
ومع الاحترام الواجب للمصممين ..وانا لا اعتب عليهم اطلاقاً.. 
بل اعتب على التدريس المعماري.. فكل المعرفة المعمارية 
(تناسق المحيط الحضري / وهوية المكان / واصناف الابنية
وعلاقتها بالغة المعمارية المستخدمة / والموروث المعماري.. و..و..و..و)
التي يجب ان تكون هي الاساس في استوديو التصميم المعماري، 

اختزلت بعباراة مثل (قدم رؤيتك المعمارية "الفنية" .. او ابحث عن فكرة غريبة)، 
وهذه البناية غريبة ومحيرة للمشاهد... ولكن تقليد هذه البناية
وهي للمعمار الشهير كولهاس هو امر غريب اذ انها ببساطة فاشلة بكل المعايير .. 
وبقدر ما مجدت هذه البناية في المجلات المعمارية فقد كتب عن فشلها في الكتابات (الجادة).. 
وبعض المعماريين مع الاسف لا يقرأون ما يكتب عن الابنية فقط يتصفحون الكتب المصورة .. 
وكثير كتب عن فشل تلك البناية القبيحة .. 
وقد مررت جنب تلك البناية عدة مرات وعرفت لماذا الصينيين يسمونها (التنين) ..
وعند الوقوف تحتها تشعرك البناية بعدم الراحة ولا تريد ان تقف هناك ابداً.. 
وحاول تصويرها وكل صورة اقبح من الاخرى وهنا بعض هذه الصور.. .




​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة







مجرد نظر للموقع العام...
يمكن معرفة مدي تمييز المشروع
لأي من دكاترة القسم...والمعيدين....ومحترفي العمارة

فمفتاح المشاريع حاليا...هو منظور الموقع العام
لانه يوضح ترابط و فكرة المشروع
وجودة اللاندسكيب
مما يكون القرار هو امتياز المشروع...بسهولة و تلقائية

فعند معرفة نوع المشروع...والمطلوب فيه
يفضل عمل عملية بحث ...في النت.....وخصوصا 
google....و .....google images 
بحث بالعربي ....وأيضا بالأنجليزي....لكل المشاريع المقاربة له...سواء مشاريع محلية ...عالمية...طلبة
ثم تصنيفها في folders
أوطباعة المهم فيها لو في أمكانيات....

ثم غلق كل ده...والبدء في أطلاق التفكير و التخيل...

ولو واحد مميز ....ممكن يبدء عملية تصنيف المشاريع المميزة...من الأن
في folders...بحيث تزداد كلما يشاهد هنا و هناك في الصفحات المعمارية و المواقع و البحث...ولان ربما منظور موقع عام لمشروع اخر...يعطي فكرة الانطلاق و التمميز...

ويفضل عدم نقل بالضبط للفكرة....ولكن تجميع عدة أفكار...وإضافة لمسات شخصية
أو ينوي الشخص عمل فكرة مميزة من البداية...لأن تفكير البداية هو من يحدد المستوي الذي تطلبه في مشروعك...






​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 نوفمبر 2014)

3 صور






عندما تتراقص الاعمدة الإسطوانية حاملة بروز السقف المنحني
برقصة معمارية مشروعة علي صفحات مياة حمام السباحة
لتمتع الساكن
















​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة






ممكن أن يحتوي لاندسكيب مشروعك علي عنصر مميز ظاهر....
قد يكون مبالغة حجم شئ ما
أو تصغير لحجم شئ ما
أو ظهور و اختفاء ....مثل هذا التصميم



​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة






توجية كتل المبني في كذا اتجاه
يمييز المبني بالتغيير 
سواء من الداخل أو للماشي بالخارج
مع جمال الفتحات بأرشاتها و تكراراتها

ولم ينسي البرجولات ...والبلكونات كولسترات خشب
والأبراج و تدرجها

انه صمم تراثيه لمباني جديدة بأحساس قديم
تضاد الأبراج المودن العالية في الخلف...وتهدئ الساكن علي صفحات مياة حمام سباحته




​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة





المصمم أضاف عناصر الخشب البيج ليعطي غموض
ما خلف السقف العروق الخشب
وأستمر بلون الخشب للحائط ...ليكونا كتلة الفراغ

والإضاءات الذهبية ساحرة من بين العروق ببريق لضاءاتها علي الحائط

أنه يعلم مواد تصميمه و تأثيرها...حتي المراية وضعيتها هنا مميز

جميل أيضا أذا أدخل في التصميم الخارجي عروق الخشب ال louvers 
لينعكس الداخل مع الخارج




​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة





المعماري أجاد وتمميز بأدخال عناصر جديدة و متألقة في مبناه
واحسن التداخل و العلاقات بينهم

الإسطوانية وتفريغها كمدخل دبل هايت...
والمظلة العليا البارزة الدائرية تغازل السور الفريم الدائري
وخروج عمود دبل هايت بأنحناء من الكتلة الإسطوانية
عناصر كلها متألقة بعلاقات بينها...

أستخدم حرف H لكتل باقي المبني....
وصمم كباري طائرة....بفكرة مميزة لأنارة الأدوار السفلي الغاطسة...و في نفس الوقت تعطي تألق ومفاجأة الكباري الطائرة....

مع تضاد الأسطواني والفلات H....حب أيضا يدخل المنكسر
للتنوع يخرج من الإسطواني...وللتخفيف للمنكسر...عمل باثيو ...تشكيل ووظيفة للعناصر بالأسفل
وربط بين الإسطواني و المنكسر بتشابه واجهته الشرائط المستطيله البيضاء...

واللاندسكيب يتفاعل مع التصميم بأنكسار مواقف السيارات....أو خطوط الحشائش المائلة مختلفة ألوان الاخضر...

أدرك المصمم وضع أكثر من عناصر مميزة و التفاعل بينها احدي أنطلاقات المعماري...







​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة







داخل بوكس مبناه الرصاصي
وهنا البوكس بالأعمدة الاكتاف الضخمة
التي تحوي ما بداخلها....لحاجة الانسان للأحتواء
لقلة الاحتواء في عالمنا المادي الحالي....
فيعبر المعماري عن حاجة الأنسان

والأبيض والزجاج للداخل و السقف...
ومن بين شبابيك الجنب الغاطسة...عاكسها ببروزات بوكسات أخري
ليؤكد فكرته.....

نجح المصمم في تكوين فرغات مميزة متألقة مريحة بالداخل
ككجلسة دبل هايت...

ولكن تضاد الرصاصي مع الزجاج....جميل و لكن ضخم الرصاصي أكثر من اللازم...

والسور الرصاصي يكمل بأستمرارية وكأنه جزء ينطلق من المبني....







​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة






مجرد نظر للموقع العام...
يمكن معرفة مدي تمييز المشروع
لأي من دكاترة القسم...والمعيدين....ومحترفي العمارة

فمفتاح المشاريع حاليا...هو منظور الموقع العام
لانه يوضح ترابط و فكرة المشروع
وجودة اللاندسكيب
مما يكون القرار هو امتياز المشروع...بسهولة و تلقائية

فعند معرفة نوع المشروع...والمطلوب فيه
يفضل عمل عملية بحث ...في النت.....وخصوصا 
google....و .....google images 
بحث بالعربي ....وأيضا بالأنجليزي....لكل المشاريع المقاربة له...سواء مشاريع محلية ...عالمية...طلبة
ثم تصنيفها في folders
أوطباعة المهم فيها لو في أمكانيات....

ثم غلق كل ده...والبدء في أطلاق التفكير و التخيل...

ولو واحد متميز ....ممكن يبدء عملية تصنيف المشاريع المميزة...من الأن
في folders...بحيث تزداد كلما يشاهد هنا و هناك في الصفحات المعمارية و المواقع و البحث...

ولان ربما منظور موقع عام لمشروع أستخدام اخر...يعطي فكرة الانطلاق و التمميز لمشروعك
ويفضل عدم نقل بالضبط للفكرة....ولكن تجميع عدة أفكار...وإضافة لمسات شخصية
أو ينوي الشخص عمل فكرة مميزة من البداية...لأن نية تفكير البداية هو من يحدد المستوي الذي تطلبه في مشروعك...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة




جميل الكباري...والبلاطات التي تخرج من الكتل بتشكيل منها...
كبوابات مفتوحة للسماء...وتغطية للساحة الداخلية
وتظليل لها ولو جزئي
تربط المشروع.....وتشكيل ....ووظيفة
وجمال
زها حديد



​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 نوفمبر 2014)

3 صور






خلال كتله مبناه...
فرغ اجزاء منها بفراغ إليبس بيضاوي
من اعلي كباثيو ومن أسفل كمدخل....
بفكر جديد















​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة



البوكس الابيض وكانه مسرح يحوي عرض لأبداع المعماري
حتفرجنا علي أيه النهارده....
علي بوكس أخر خشبي...
واعمدة أسطوانية بأرتفاعات مختلفة...
وحدة تحمل البوكس الخشبي...والعمود الثاني ينزل حر ليظهر بداخل بوكس اخر زجاج
وخيال أختراق الزجاج للخرسانة 

وتكوين فرغ متألق للمدخل الجانبي






​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة





الزجاج الأسطواني المنحني يضاد الفلات ...
وجميلة البلاطة الخرسانية تبرز من فوق الفلات لتكون فرغات
وتضاد بمادتها الزجاج...
وأرتداد مصمت أسطواني يحمل جزء أسطواني ولكن أفقي
لم يعجبني false الجزء الاخير

أنكسارات كتل حول الزجاج بأستطالة في الواجهة الجانبية...بتكرار مميز



​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 نوفمبر 2014)

......​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 نوفمبر 2014)

ما يواجهنا كمعماريين...قله معرفة المواد وخصوصا الحديثة
وطرق تثبيتها و الأحساس بالمادة....
فمثلا الخشب بالواجهات...فمنه ميتل بتأثيرات الخشب بسطحه
وفي الديكور الداخلي الخشب بيكون من البلاستيك...الصلد...بتأثير الخشب
ولكن أصبح الحاجة في فهم أمكانية تثبيت كل مادة

فعناصر المعماري هي
أفكار التصميم...وطريقة رسمها والتعبير عنها...ثم التفاصيل وتثبيتها....و كل العوامل المؤثرة في المبني...

فأذا عرف المعماري تلك العناصر السابقة...وكلما زادت معرفته بيها كلما كان أكثر تمكن.....في التصميم و في العمل بالشركات الكبري العالمية بمصر و الخليج و الخارج

وكلما قلت و أنحصرت معرفته كلما كانت فرصه أقل...وكلما كان معماريته أقل....وتواجده ضعيف...وتأثيره في مكان العمل قليل....

أي أنها فقط عناصر بسيطة...يمكنه الالمام بها خطوة خطوة....ويوم مع يوم...وصورة مع الأخري....وتفصيلة تجري الاخري....ومشروع وراء الاخر....

ليصبح معماري متمكن متقن من ادواته....ومعماريته....
فمتي ستساعد معنا بتفصيلة مفهومه...بسيطة...وليست حشو كلام او حشو معلومات غير مدروسة ولا مقروءة....أنما منقوله من هنا لهناك....او مترجمة بدون أحساس الكلمة و الفهم...

ينقصنا يوميا عشرات المعلومات و التفاصيل و عوامل المؤثرة في المشروع...فتصبح عشرات المعلومات يوميا....تتحول لألاف المعلومات في فقط سنة...لتضعك انت وانا والأخرين في مستوي معماري اخر....مميز...متقن...محترف...محب للعمارة وتفاصيلها....فما الذي ستخسره؟!

متي سيذهب منكم من يحضر لنا الأسباب المؤثرة لمشروع محلي او عالمي...من النت او بسؤال دكتور أو معيد.... او صورة او فيديو

الكثيير شارك في ثورة هنا او هناك.....ولكن هذة هي الثورة الحقيقة....او التفاعل الحقيقي...فأين دورك؟!

وما فعلت لنهوض الأمة ؟!

تعبان....كلنا بنا ما بنا....ليس منا من هو لا يعاني من أشياء في حياته....وفي ماضية ....أبدء بخطوة واحدة فقط وستري بتلقائية لخطوات اخري....فالمعلومة ستجتذب الأخري و الصورة ستجتذب الاخري...والفيديو سيجتذب الاخر

فقط البداية....

ضع يدك في أيدينا...وقلبك مع قلوبنا....وفكرك مع فكرنا.....ولنبدء






​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة




علم المصمم...جمال تضاد الكتل الفلات و المنحنية..نصف لإليبس فأستخدمها....بزاوية مائلة ليكون فراغ باثيو داخلي و خارجي...
وأستخدم هنا جمال الأباليق مثل المسجد السابق...بتدرجات اللونيين...وحتي أستمر بهما بالواجهة الداخلية
وفاجأ بفراغ البوابة الضخم ..قد يكون بها كتلة دور للمدخل...

والجميل أدخل الابراج أيضا ككتل مصمته...وتضاد الكباري الممرات الزجاج...
ووضع كتلة مميزة مربعة بني بالداخل...

وأستمر بالتبليطات المربعة في اللاندسكيب كحشائش وتبليطات ....المميزة في العمارة الأسلامية وكانها ساحة...







​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة



المعماري ممكن ان يقتبس عناصر من التراث...


​فمثلا الجامع هنا...جمال الأباليق ...وهي تدرجات كينارات الالوان الفاتح و الغامق الأفقية....وجمالها في الأرتفاعات


فممكن أقتبسها في مبني...مثلا سكني من الحجر...
وما المانع أيضا في أقتباس البوابة الدبل هايت...ولو بدون مقرنصات...
والشبابيك بأرشاتها و خشبها المشابه للمشربية و لو مربعات فقط من الخشب...وأيضا الشبابيك الدائرية...

وأذا أخذنا أيضا القبة بأسكيل أصغر و تبسيط فوق السكني الفيلا....سيكون تصميم متألق تراثي غني و بسيط

حتي بروزات الاكتاف في الواجهة مميز...وأيضا جمال الدروة...

ومريح اكثر من المودرن الغربي...
وممكن الأستفادة حتي من وضعية الإضاءات و تنوعها من أسفل...بجمال أختفاءها​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة



تدرجات البلان...ثم أرتدادها للداخل
ثم الدبل هايت زجاج الفتحات والمدخل بأرشاتها
وتقسيمات الفتحات...خشب مربعات علي الاجناب....

والكمر يستمر ككورنيشة عريضة ثم بين الفتحات....
جميل ومميز أستخدام الطوب مع الأبيض الجبس....

وبلاطات الابيض كممرات بين الحشائش...







​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة





من بين بوكس مبناه الزجاج بفريم خرسانة...
يخرج بكتل مائلة 45
برج إليبس... وكتل موازية أقل

جميل العمودين اللي أن يبدءا من الأرضي فريم ثم يكملا ميتل لأعلي...فوق الكتلة الأليبس..

وكتلة المصمت علي اليمين بعراميسها التي تستمر مع الزجاج...

وتموجات ب louvers الواجهة....وبتشكيل ألوانها مع بروز قوائم...

مبني مميز و جميل...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة
​





العمارة العربية الإسلامية....فن يعلو علي فنون العمارة... 
ببساطته و راحه وجمال عناصره...
هو فن العمارة الإسلامية 
أو الفن المهجور معماريا





​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة




عمارة البوكسات...حتي الديكور الداخلي
بأنحنات جداره...وفتحة عريضة بوابة
وتألق كمر الخشب بنفس التشكيل
ويخرج بدائرية محمولة علي أعمدة سوداء...وزجاج فاميه أسود
بلاطة بيضاء ...
ولتحمل أسم المكان...

ثم ينقل الأرضية الرخام لجلسة خشب باركيه....يتفاعل مع خشب البوكس

الذي حقق التشكيل و الأحتواء

والرائع البلاطات المستطيلة المتقاطعة ....تظهر من بينها غموظ الجمالون الحديد الأسود و التمديدات....
ويأكد الغموض بمفاجأة سقوط كشافات الإضاءات الضخمة...

وأبيض السقف الفلات....يتفاعل مع أبيض أنحناءات التجاري
وخشب الفريم يتفاعل مع عناصر خشب أخري داخليه
وأخضر فاتح الأثاث مع لون الحائط
لترابط العلاقات...بألون تزيد البهجة







​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة





يخرج من كتل مبناه الإليبس المنحني
4 كتل فلات...تضاد وتأكد الإليبس
هل هي عناصر أتصال رأسي...سلالم و مصاعد؟
وبرجولة أعمدة و كمرة إليبس...وقبة دائرية

واللاندسكيب يتفاعل مع المبني بإليبسات اخري
ومن بعيد موجة برجولة فريمات وزجاج

وموجة اخري حائط يرتفع من الأرض...وتموج ربما لأنحدار الأرض..
والحجر مادة جداره...بشلالات مياة لتجمل و تعطي خصوصية لمشروعه






​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة





جميل...انه يخرج من البوكس ...منكسر زجاج واجهته
ومن بين الحوائط المصمته البيضاء الجانبية

بروز بوكس أخر بمبالغة البروز
ويسدل من نهايته louvers خشب تظلل و تجمل البوكس
مع زجاج البلكونة كجزء من البوكس

ثم يستمر بالخشب للسقف...وللمطبخ
ليقول أن الأبيض و الخشب ينعكس بالداخل...
وخارجه مثل داخله
صافي الأبيض....دافئ الخشب







​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2014)

صورتين





*Architecture for human*
Posted by Abdelaziz Nagaty

* presentation Manual urban planning cairo university 

جميلة البيجات مع البنيات

*







​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة




ثلاث اعمدة للبواكي...الجلسة
وثلاث شبابيك
وجمال الأبيض من بين باقي المواد....
والزرع






​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة




أنه فقط المعماري
عندما يزيح الستار عن مبناه
فأصبح الستار البني ال louvers وبداخله المبني الأبيض....هو مبناه



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة





ظهرت مجموعة من المباني
مجرد بوكس بشكل ما....وبه فرغات او شقوق....أو أجزاء ظاهرة مخفية
تلفت نظر المشاهد للمبني
وتفاصيله...
وهنا تغطس بزاوية للداخل
واكدها بلون اخر....من بين الزجاج






​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة





بداخل مربع مبناه
يصمم كتل مستطيلة و متكرره بفتحاتها

وأستطالة إليبس مميزة كإطار باثيو
وأستمر ببعض الكتل المستطيلة بداخله

وخطوط الواجهة الامامية تتفاعل بأنحناء مع الإليبس
لمبني بسيط....ومميز
في علاقة مشروعة بين المربع الجاد ودلع الإليبس







​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة






خلقت الالوان لتبهج الأنسان في الحياة....
فأسعد بها ساكني تصميمك....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2014)

برنامج مجاني لعرض الصور....عن طريق google

سهل التحميل....اللينك
http://picasa.google.com/



بعد التحميل ...سيقوم البرنامج اتوماتيك بتحميل كل صور جهازك مصنفة حسب ال folder....أضغط ctrl + 5 لتظهر لك طريقة مرنة وجميلة للعرض



​
​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة






بجانب عناصر التصميم المعروفة المميزة....أضفت لمسات أبتكارية....
فقط ملاحظة المادة المتموجة كثير من مهندسي الديكور بيستخدموها ...
بس أنا بشفها هي مادة رخيصة زي متكون بلاستيك...
برغم جمال شكلها كتموجات....
ياريت تكون حتي كجبس علي الحائط وليس بلاستيك....ب
تفلل من قيمة التصميم المتألق...جميل الخلفية وسقف كانه فراشة...والإضاءات...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة








جديد و مبتكر...خصوصا ادخال الأسود والرمادي....بأنسابية مع البيجات و البني



​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة






محاوله مبدايه لغرفه نوم سيتم التعديل على التصميم بشكل كامل ولكن رايكم طبعا يزيد من تطوير التصميم 
شكرالكم مقدما
#سمرفؤاد

شغلك بيتطور بشكل سريع...جميل بأحتراف




​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة






الراحة و البساطة
لا تتطلب زحام الأثاث....فقط حائط أبيض بيج
ولوحات طبيعية بدون فريم.....
يصاحبها تأثيرات طبيعية بالنباتات الزرع وكأنها خرجت برة الصورة...

ودائرية الطاولات بجودة الخشب...وفريمات يد الكنب والكراسي وكراسي الطعام متشابهة بنفس الخطوط
لمزيد من ربط المعيشة بالطعام
والابيض البيج للفرش والمخدات....معدا مخدة سقطت أيضا من لوحة الزرع....
وسجادة شبه الحصيرة
فوق جودة الباركية

الإضاءات أسبوتس متعددة...وأباجورة من الخشب للترابط

وكانهم عائلة الأخضر...وعائلة الخشب الدائري....وعائلة الخشب الفريمات....وعائلة الأبيض...وعائلة الإضاءات

ثم يترك المصمم....أهل السكن والعائلات للراحة و التمتع و الاسترخاء

ليقال عنه....مصمم عالمي




​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة



جمال الابيض اللامع كأثاث للمطبخ....
والرخام بتجزيعاته الرصاصي..وكحرف u ...ونف مادته أيضا خلفية وراء الحوض...
وال silver المعدني لل appliances ....ولميتل الكراسي و لدوائر النجف...
واختيار ميتل دائري شبه دائرية أرضية الكرسي...

والأرضية باركية خشب...مميز و جميل...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة











جميل عندما يحاكي البانوه الموف البنفسجي....لون غطاء الأباجورة و الورود....وورود السجادة الموف
والمخدات بلدرجات الموف و الازرق مع الابيض...

وسط ألوان البيج....






​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة





عندما يحاكي لبني لون الحائط...لبني السجادة....ولبني الكرسي...
والمخدات....ولبني التحف والزجاج

وسط الأبيض و البيج...بسحر خاص



​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة





جميل أن يستبدل بلاطات الأرضية...بإضاءات
نفس المساحة...

تخيله حتي في أرضية مثمنات...مربعات..نجمة فن إسلامي...برضه حتكون جميلة ومتألقة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة





مبالغة أطار فريم المبني ......أعطي خيالية للتصميم
بمفاجاة الادوار الاخيرة الغاطسة بميل
واجاد التعبير بالبلاطات و بروزاتها
والكولسترات الرأسية أمام الزجاج

وخيالية اخري في قاعدة المبني التجاري...زجاج بأركان اكتاف مصمت فقط...بخيالية حمل المبني

وحتي العمودين الإسطوانيين...

جرأة و قوة المعماري في التعبير عن خياله...وواقعه




​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة






Architecture for human
Abdelaziz Nagaty
_
احترام الطبيعة __

_



_
_​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 نوفمبر 2014)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة






كائن معماري يبدء من الأرضي ليرتفع ليشكل المبني بموجة و تشكل المدخل

وكتل باقي المبني تشكل بمنحني مقابل لأنحناء موجة المبني

بفكرة أعتلاء السطح و الأستفادة منه كحديقة وتموجات ممراته وانكسارها... 
و تلطيف جو بداخل المبني وتقليل أستهلاك التكييف

وخيالية تدرجات بلاطات المبني و أستغلالها كشلالات المياة بتعبير جديد






​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة 






جميلة...الفرغات المثلثة في المبني
بأختلاف أطوالها بين أستطالة من الأرضي ...ومربعة

وتنوع المصمت والشبابيك بأختلاف عروضها...وتستمر لأعلي كدروة بفتحات للسماء...

عناصر رائعة أذا أضيفت لمشروع...





​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة





أستطالة الجدار الحجر الرصاصي...
تداعب كتل البوكسات boxes البيضاء
أحداهما طائرة تحمل البلكونة و كبروز للمدخل
والاخري دبل هايت للمعيشة

وجدار اخري يحتضن بشرائح أفقية
وفريمات بيضاء بالواجهة الجانبية

فنان...حتي في فريمات الزجاج وعلاقة الفريمين المقتربين في المنتصف و كأنهم خطيين يدور ليربط الزجاج مع بعض...

ومزيد من الربط البرجولة الخشب مظلة وفوق المدخل وبين الفريمات البيضاء...

عناصر مميزة أجتمعت في سكني مبناه







​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة





الشرائح الخشب ....louvers
تأثيرها جميل بالداخل و الخارج
مع الأرضية الباركية

والسقف الأبيض...جمال و دفء و طبيعيية






​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة





من وراء شفافية الزجاج...
يظهر عناصر مبناه....الفريمات ....الأعمدة الأسطوانية
وبروز السقف الميتل بمالغة الكورنر بأنحراف
ليأكده ويؤكد جمال الكونر الزجاج....
وانكسار أخر في الحائط ولكن رأسي القادم من اسفل
يحاكي و يتفاعل مع أنكسار أفقي الكتلة الزجاج و اأنكسار السقف







​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة






لم ينسي في دوران مبناه...
أن يبالغ بمفأجاة المربع الكبير و الصغير الأبيض
ولم ينسي وضع ال louvers بأشكال و مواضع مختلفة
و مفاجاة كتلة الحجر و استطالتها 
والاستطالات العرضية للرصاصي من حول الأبيض....
والاظهار و الاخفاء...والغاطس

عناصر مميزة و متالقة لمبناه



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة





الحجر...بدرجات البيج
مع الابيض...ولو في خشب بني داكن
وكونرات الزجاج للشبابيك
والنخيل القزمية وأسفلها صخور

عناصر جميلة في المبني



​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 نوفمبر 2014)

صورتين





التصميمين مميزين...فقط حسيت أن الأنتريه في المعيشة مش مناسب 
مع باقي التصميم كلون و كخامة...













​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة





الحوائط المنحنية...قليل ما نستخدمها برغم جمال تأثيرها
وهنا مع تضادها بجمال مع الحوائط الغاطسة الفلات....
وتضادها مع شفافية الزجاج
للبلكونات و للأرضي...

وبرز بالحوائط المنحنية ليأكد التضادات....ويأكد الحائط نفسه

وعبر بكتلة خشب لدروة البلكونة...وبروز غريب ل 3 عروق
هل هي مزراب؟ أم تشكيل فقط؟




​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة





مبالغة بروز الكتلة الزجاج ببلاطتها البيضاء
لتأكد البروز عن الكتلة الزجاج الفلات

ويستمر بمودرن خطوط تشكيلات فريمات الخرسانة المنكسرة....لتقسم الزجاج وتمييز مبناه
ما بين فريمات منكسرة كبيرة القطاع و صغيرة.....وكأنها تتضافر...أو تنسج المبني

والعمودين الأبيض...يحملا السلالم المدخل البيضاء لأعلي....بالبلاطة البيضاء

فالزجاج المنكسر يتضاد بجمال ويتأكد بمخالفته للزجاج المستطيلات المتكررة برتابة...
سواء لمبني واحد....او بمشروعك متعدد المباني




​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة







كتلة مستطيلة فلات flat تضاد أنحناء كتلة المدخل 
ويكمل أنحناءها ببرجولة زجاج وميتل إليبس
تشابه زجاج وميتل تغطية الباثيو....

حتي تضاد الأبيض و الرصاصي له تأثير بالموقع العام ....مع الكتلة الرصاصي وسط الأبيض...قد تكون سلم



​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة






كلما أقترب المعماري من مشاريع عالمية...
محاولا التعايش مع فكر و أبتكارات المعماريين الأخريين
ينعكس ذلك علي شغله...

أستطالة زجاج المعيشة ....بداخل غالبا بوكس box....
غاطس العمود....والسقف البارز الخشب...
وأستمر كحائط و أيضا الباب و حائط الكتف....

العمارة المودرن وصراحتها في التعبير....عن الكتل المستطيلات البوكسات...و صراحة و تأكيد المواد

فهنا وكان ظهر من المبني بوكس البلكونة الرصاصي...وبوكس رأسي رصاصي...من وسط الخشب و الزجاج

الأسبوتس أيضا بتأكد التصميم و المستويات و البروز...

وحتي اللاندسكيب يتناغم و يتجانس مع المبني...
بمستطيلات كأحواض زرع و بلاطات وبينها التربة....

لم تعد العمارة كما كانت سابقا....حائط وبيه فتحات شبابيك و أبواب...وأنما كتل وبوكسات ومواد و تشكيلات 
ولاندسكيب ينسجم وكانه قطعه من التصميم





​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة






مبناه الأبيض
الذي قسمه الي كتلتين بينهما غاطس....ليظهر أستطاله بالمبني
وأنطلق بأعمدة أسطوانية في الدور الثانية 
والفريم البني يؤكد الأستطالة ....وينسج بالواجهات بين شباك مربع و بطن السقف البارز بنسبته القريب للمربع...
والكتلة الزرقاء بفتحتها المربعة و مربعات صغيرة ..تنسج مع البني الواجهة...
وكرر نسب الشبابيك المربعة...أو بمبالغ الأستطالات في تنوع و جمال

عناصر رائعة جمع بينهم الأنسجام والتناسج



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة





​

جمال تضاد الأسطواني الزجاج مع الفلات المصمت
وجميلة نهايتها الكمرة البيضاء....وكانها ننفاعل مع عناصر السور...
وأستحدم أستطاله بعض الجدران الرأسية و الافقية
سواء الطوب ...بكتلة طولية و أخري عرضية
أو الرخام بعراميس

وال louvers لنهاية الشباك ....و أيضا دروة للسور

مميز أستخدام 3 أو 4 مواد و اللعب بتشكيل كتلهم...







​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة





دائرية الأحواض....من التصميمات المودرن
وخشب الحمام...مع الراحة و الدفء


وأضاف لمساته كمصمم باللوحات بدرجات تدرج من بني الخشب للأورنج 


والزجاج الاحمر الملون...بأعواد نبات جاف....



​


----------



## mohammed khatim (22 نوفمبر 2014)

رائع:20:


----------



## أنا معماري (23 نوفمبر 2014)

mohammed khatim قال:


> رائع:20:



مشكور علي الرد ....


----------



## أنا معماري (25 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة






أستطالة كتل الزجاج....
ما بين البروز...وبين بلكونات الفرغات بينها....
وحسن أختيار الألوان ما بين الأخضر بأزرق....للكرانيش الخشب...وحلوق الزجا...وحتي الزجاج نفسه
والبيج بعراميس علي منسوب فريمات الزجاج الافقية.....

ونوع ببرجين مختلفي الأرتفاعات في الجانبين....بشطفات
وتقسيمات فريمات زجاج مربعة...

وتنزل حتب التجاري بالأرضي...

فن المواد و الألوان....







​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة







البواكي...
بكل لغات العالم
راحة ..وظلال ...وجلسة....واعمدة....ومظلة
لفن معماري

وأستطالة الحائط الكتلة ....الحجر
وتكرارة كقواعد الأعمدة...وحتي تدرجات احواض الزرع
ودرجات البيجات الغامق و البني الفاتح...
وأستطالة فالشبابيك بجمال




​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة






الأخفاء و الظهور
لغة معمارية مبتكرة لمن يجيدها...
كتل الخشب البوكس تظهر و تختفي كجزءمن فتحات البوكسات البيضاء أومن وراءها
حتي الزجاج شارك بكتل معهم في الظهور و الاختفاء....

وجميلة تعبيرات البلكونات البلاطة البيضاء و الدروة الزجاج....مرة فوق تظهر بصعوبة...ثم بالاول تطهر من بين الفريم الأبيض.....وفي الامام تظهر ظهور كامل....
وكتلة زجاج الأرضي وكانها تتفاعل و تتحدث معهم.....

ولم ينسي ال louvers الخشب ....مع المصمت

فن و أبداع....






​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة
وتعليق من الفيسبوك




يعنى ايه تعمل ممشى على مسطح مائي  .... 
باختصار يعنى ازاى تخلى الانسان يمشى وهو مستمتع وحاسس بجمال المكان .... 
استخدم الخطوط المنحنية عشان ميحسش بالملل وهو ماشى لا يحس انه بيتفسح ...
كمان حاول يكون عندك اماكن خضراء ...

الناس بتحب تقعد قدام الماية فهو هنا استخدم السلالم دى كأنها اماكن جلوس والناس تقعد عليها 

ربط المكان بالجزء التانى الى مش ظاهر حاليا قدامنا 

الماية ليها احساسها القوى فى نفسية الانسان فحاول تعمل ممشى ممتع عليها 
#Urban_Design
#Heba_AmIn





​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة


من الفيسبوك




فراغ زى ده بسيط جداااااا .... ممكن يكون داخل مبنى او خارجه هكذا او ممكن يكون اكبر ويكون بربط اكتر من مبنى فى فراغ واحد 

استحدم مسطح مائى بسيط جدا وعمل عليه اماكن جلوس واهتم فيها بالخصوصية بحيث ان الناس متقعدتش شايفة بعض واستخدم فيها عنصر اخضر عشان يضيف على المكان حيوية وارتياح _ 

#Urban_Design


_



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 نوفمبر 2014)

صورة و تعليق
من الفيسبوك


فيلا السيدعبد الرحمن مناصره (الطويل)-ضاحية صباح الخير جنين -تصميم سمير حلايقه


مبني تقليدي يرغب في أن يصبح مودرن...يوجد عناصر جميلة و فرغات جيدة....ولكن تجمع تلك العناصر مع المبني التقليدي ...لم يرق لي....ربما الكتلة التقليدية كانت تحتاج تشكييل أخر ينسجم مع المودرن التفكيكي...ورؤية التكسية الحجرية الكثيرة...كانت تحتاج لمزيد من الأبيض الاملس ولو بكتلة أو جدار ...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 ديسمبر 2014)

صورة من الفيسبوك


من كلية العمارة في برشلونه _ 
ورشة العمل وبعض المشاريع والماكيتات

#محمد_البطراوى_



​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 ديسمبر 2014)

صورة من الفيسبوك

من كلية العمارة في برشلونه _ 
ورشة العمل وبعض المشاريع والماكيتات

#محمد_البطراوى





_​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 ديسمبر 2014)

صورة من الفيسبوك


صورت هذا المبنى اليوم بمنطقه ستانلي الإسكندرية لا أعرف عن ذوقك فى هذه الواجهه لكنى أراها غير مناسبه لهذا المكان فامام هذا المبنى مباشره كوبرى ستانلى بشكله الكلاسيكى المميز ثم البحر المفتوح امامه .... هذا المبنى يعطى ايحاء بانه مبنى لشركه او مبنى ادارى وليس فيه روح السكن او السياحه او المصيف بالوانه المرحه الصيفيه التى تقابل امواج البحر انا لااوافق على اختيارات الالوان ولا على خامات الواجهه هذه وجهه نظرى 
#سمر_فؤاد



 





​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 ديسمبر 2014)

صورة


أيه الجمال ده؟....تدرج وأختلاف احجام الأبراج في الكورنر المباني و تحت المأذن و اختلاف الأبيض مع الحجر البيج...وتدرج المأذن الأربعة...والبواكي بأعمدتها و فرغاتها بالأرضي بين الأبراج...والبارز و الغاطس بتنوع......وتنوع ألوان الساحة العربية بين درجات النبيتي و البمبي الفاتح بشكل أورجانك موجة وكذلك مواقف السيارات ....بشكل أورجانك مضاد لشكل flat المباني...أو بوكسات المباني



​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 ديسمبر 2014)

صورة من الفيسبوك



أصبح التصميم المستدام (العمارة الخضراء) مؤخرا من الاتجاهات المعمارية، وأصبحت له معان جمالية إضافة لفوائده العملية.
مدينة #مصدر في أبو ظبي من المشاريع الرائدة في هذا الاتجاه، للمعماري #نورمان_فوستر .
#العمارة_المعاصرة

Abdelaziz Nagaty



​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 ديسمبر 2014)

صورة من الفيسبوك


الله علي الجماااااال 
اهو مكان زي ده كفيل بتغيير حاجات كتير  

حلو...درجات البنفسجي و السيمون...وأمامهم الورد




​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 ديسمبر 2014)

صورتين من الفيسبوك



لندن تنشئ حديقة على شكل جسر في نهر تيمز
حصل مشروع تشييد حديقة على شكل جسر على نهر تيمز على الضوء الأخضر الأخير 
من بلدية لندن التي كشفت أن الأعمال ستبدأ في العام 2015.
ونشرت البلدية بيانا على موقعها الإلكتروني جاء فيه أنه "يمكن لتشييد حديقة على شكل جسر، على نهر تيمز أن يبدأ العام المقبل بعد حصول المشروع على الضوء الأخضر من بلدية لندن".

وسيضم الجسر فسحة عامة وحديقة مع 270 شجرة وشجيرة ونباتا متسلقا وورود". وستفتح الحديقة أبوابها بالمجان من السادسة صباحا حتى منتصف الليل ويمكن الوصول إليه بالمصعد.

وقال رئيس بلدية لندن بوريس جونسون إن هذه الحديقة "ستشكل معلما جديدا رائعا في لندن،
هي ستكون واحة من الهدوء في قلب المدينة وتحفز المبادرة الرامية إلى تشجيع المشي" في العاصمة البريطانية.
وتقدر كلفة هذا المشروع بـ 175 مليون جنيه استرليني (222 مليون يورو).

ولا يلقى هذا المشروع استحسان الجميع بأنتُقاد على كلفته وموقعه.أحمـد مسـعود








​​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 ديسمبر 2014)

صورة



أمواج مياة....و أمواج معمارية




​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2014)

​خسارة....الموضوع وصل مشاهداته الي أكثر 120 ألف وأكثر


ده لو كل واحد منا وضع موضوع واحد فقط بحب ورغبة وتركيز.....
موضوع متخصص في جزء ما....هو بيتقنه و بيجد نفسه فيه
بتلخيص
ولو مرة في الشهر
كان زمانا بنافس اليابان في العمارة
الكلام ده حقيقي مش وهم
لأن موهبنا و أمكانيتنا و أهتماماتنا بتكمل بعض
للوصول لما نبحث عنه

الحلم ممكن يتحقق بأجتماع هدف عشر أفراد ...فما بالك بألف...أو عشرة...أو مائة ألف
ده مش ممكن يتحقق بس....ده كمان يجبر الاخريين علي أحترامه
حتي لو نظام دولة... أو نظام مهنة.... أو أستثمارات ما

.....
أبدء بنفسك
في أي موضوع ...في أي صفحة....في أي موقع








​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2014)

Architect's...think Deferent.. think green!


[URL=http://s1332.photobucket.com/user/sheir67/media/10885086_876986535680013_7408456687934151469_n1_zpsaf7e3965.jpg.html]


[/URL]​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2014)

5 صور من الفيسبوك


Casa Atlântica by Zaha Hadid Architects

Location: Rio de Janeiro, Brazil
Architect: Zaha Hadid Architects
Design: Zaha Hadid and Patrik Schumacher
Project Director & Designer: Saffet Kaya Bekiroglu
Project Team: Clara Martins, Armando Bussey Chien-Shuo Father, Natassa Lianou
Year: 2014
Client: Omar Peres

Article by Marco R

Posted by Abdelaziz Nagaty


ده فقط لما زها حديد ...تكسل في فكرة مشروع












تكرار حركة البلكونات بالأدوار
بين أنحناء المصمت ....والزجاج
ثم النزول بأنسيابية لدبل هايت المدخل
بأعمدته











تألف بأنسجام وتشابه الكونتر مع الدبل هايت لصالة المدخل
مع البلكونات الخارجية





​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2014)

صورة من الفيسبوك 
والرد





جميل ....بس خللي الضلف اللي فوق بعضها زجاج...بتقسيمات فريمات مربعة خشب..
تعطي أتساع اكثر للمطبخ





​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2014)

زهــــــــــا حديــــــــــد .. أول معمارية عراقية تتوجّها الملكة اليزابيث بأرفع لقب بريطاني .. صورة من لحظات تسلمها للجائزة ​_ ...
Zaha Hadid


_

​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2014)

مشروع تصميم بنك  بالمنصورة
_ 
post from
#محمد_الطراوى
_
أخراج بالرصاص



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2014)

مبادئ العمارة الخضراء

1- الحفاظ علي الطاقة
2- التكيف مع المناخ
3- التقليل من استخدام الموارد الجديدة
4- احترام الموقع
5- احترام العاملين والمستعملين
6- التصميم الشامل

أحمد مسعود


​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2014)

*الأسس العامة لتصميم المباني الخضراء
*
1- المحافظة على الصحة العامة للسكان والمحيط وعلى الكرة الأرضية بشكل عام.

2- المحافظة على الطاقة والمياه والمصادر الطبيعية الاخرى.

3- تحقيق مفهوم الإستدامة (sustainability) في المباني والإقتصاد في إنشاء وصيانة هذه المساكن.

4- استعمال المواد التي ليس لها تأثير سلبي على البيئة سواءً في إنتاجها او استعمالها او صيانتها أو التخلص منها.

5- التخلص من المخلفات بشكل لا يترتب عليه تأثير سلبي على البيئة ومعالجة المخلفات بما يخدم النظام البيئي.

أحمد مسعود








​


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (28 ديسمبر 2014)

محمد احمد شعير قال:


> Casa Atlântica by Zaha Hadid Architects
> 
> ده فقط لما زها حديد ...تكسل في فكرة مشروع
> 
> ...




السلام عليكم

موضوع مميز جدا .. ومجهود تحمد عليه ..

والموضوع يحوى العديد من الابداعات الفنية ولا اروع

شكرا م / محمد على هذا الجهد المميز


----------



## أنا معماري (28 ديسمبر 2014)

الألوان جميلة ملفتة لكن مريحة ،، و التفاوت في البروز رائع !!!
Eman Mohammad

والأجمل أنه يخرج عن المألوف...يبتكر






​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 ديسمبر 2014)

طلعت محمد علي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> موضوع مميز جدا .. ومجهود تحمد عليه ..
> 
> ...



الله يبارك لك...سعيد بردك


----------



## أنا معماري (28 ديسمبر 2014)

صورتين



جميل ...بجانب حجر مبناه بسقفه القرميد
يضيف تأثير المنحني الزجاجي بتقسيماته
بجوار المدخنة العالية الحجر أيضا


ثم يأتي بمفاجأة البلكونات الإليبسات بأعمدتها و أرشاتها و دروتها البرامق...بتفكرني ببرج بيزا المائل الأيطالي
وأعطت تراث للفيلا


وأستمر بالبرامق بالسلم الدائري الحجري....وسور حول حمام السباحة بنفس وحدة البرمق


ولم ينسي تأثير الأشجار و أسيجة النباتات و المتسلقات لتكمل جمال المبني وتمييز تصميمه



 


برج بيزا المائل...أيطاليا..


​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 ديسمبر 2014)

موضوع و مقال رائع
لل م.عبد العزيز نجاتي


مقال رشيق ....وجذاب....متألق دائما م.عبد العزيز.....حسن أختيار الصور و الزوايا....وأظهار مستوي المصمم....ونقاشات المعماريين وأرائهم حول المشروع...ورغم أن لم يعجبني رد فعل فرنك غيري في الرد علي الصحفي...كشخصية رمزية للعمارة....ولكنه عمل رائع


أذا كانت الكتابة او الصورة مش واضحة​أضغط ctrl و + للتكبير​ctrl و - للتصغير

​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 ديسمبر 2014)

صورة


خشب باركية الأرضية
وخشب الطولات الدائرية و الكراسي

وصور تذكرية لأصولهم العائلية و للشجرة الجد
وصغار النباتات الحية حولهم
​


من اجمل التصميمات ...

أنه فقط عندما يعيش مهندس الديكوراللحظة....
فتجد الراحة والفن والحياة والامل.... ببساطة...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 ديسمبر 2014)

صورة





حلو...ودافئ شغل الخشب...فنان



​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 يناير 2015)

للتخلص من خدوش الأثاث الخشبي نهائيا
​
أنت بحاجة إلى :
- حبة من الجوز .
- قطعة من القماش الناعم .
الطريقة :
- اكسرحبة الجوز إلى جزئين .
- قوم بدعك مكان الخدش بشكل دائريّ بنصف حبة الجوز، حتى يمتصّ الزيت الموجود في داخل الجوز .​- جفّف مكان الخدش بقطعة من القماش الناعم، بعد دقيقتين . وبذلك يكون قد اختفى مكان الخدش كلياً .
​

​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 يناير 2015)

صورة





جميل المبني الزجاجي بأنكسارات وتقسيمات سطحه
والأجمل تضاده كحديث مع القديم
تاركا فراغ مفاجأة مزروع بين جيليين المباني....
وكأنه حوار بين القديم و الحديث
أو تعانقهما معا ليعطيا أنطباع خيالي ما

أنه المعماري ...أينما كان يترك بصمته....ولكنها بصمه كبيرة شوية
بصمة بحجم مبني ....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 يناير 2015)

صورة



تنوع الكتل البوكسات....boxes
بين ثلاثة للمبني ....ووحدة للمدخل...وللجراج
بأختلاف أحجامها و أرتفاعاتها
و أختلاف درجات البيج

والقبة...وأرشات الفتحات...وشغل الخشب الكولسترا
والنخيل يكمل الصورة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 يناير 2015)

صورة



جزء من جدار ال restaurant
حجر...بتقسيمات خشب ثلاثة للسقف
بالرفوف و الأسبوتس الإضاءات

وتنعكس علي الطاولات و أرجل الكراسي
وبعض الكراسي جمعت بين درجات البيج و البني...والبعض قطيفة بنفسجي.....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 يناير 2015)

مراحل تشطيب الشقة


يحتاج أي منزل أو شقة بعد بنائها إلى عدة مراحل لتصبح جاهزة للسكنى تمامًا، وهذه هي مراحل الإعداد:

1- التأسيس
في هذه المرحلة يجري القيام بـ 3 أعمال إما بالتوازي أي معًا في الوقت نفسه أو كل عمل يلي الآخر وهذه الأعمال هي تأسيس السباكة أي تركيب المواسير وتأسيس الكهرباء أي تركيب الأنابيب والأسلاك في الحوائط والجدران وتركيب الحلوق أي الأطر الخاصة بالأبواب والنوافذ.

2- المحارة
في هذه المرحلة يبدأ دهان الحوائط بمادة أشبه بالإسمنت ولونها رمادي وهي بطانة للحوائط والجدران

3- الأرضيات
وفي هذه المرحلة يبدأ تركيب السيراميك أو الرخام أو الباركيه وغير ذلك حسب اختيارك
وفيها يجري تركيب السيراميك الخاص بالحمام وأدوات الحمام والصنابير المختلفة وغيرها

4- النقاشة
وهي مرحلة الدهان إذ يعمل العمال على وضع طبقتين من المعجون ثم طبقة دهان أساسية ثم يأتي الدهان الأخير حسب اللون المختار وهي المرحلة التي تختارين فيها أشكال مختلفة من الألوان والأشكال والدهانات

5- تركيب اللمسات النهائية
وهي مرحلة تركيب النجف والمصابيح المختلفة وتركيب السباكة مثل تغيير شكل الصنابير وغيرها أو تكون هذه قد انتهت وقت مرحلة الأرضيات، وكذلك تركيب الأبواب النهائية ومقابض الأبواب وكذلك تركيب المطبخ وغير ذلك.

6- الفرش
وهي مرحلة فرش الأثاث والستائر وغيرها

*Posted by **AhmEd HaSan MaSoud
*


​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 يناير 2015)

صورة و تعليق من الفيسبوك



يعنى ايه مجاورة سكنية ؟؟؟؟؟؟

المجاوره السكنيه هى بيئه عمرانيه تعلم الام ان ابنها الصغير لن يعبر شارعا عند ذهابه الى المدرسه 
سيرا على قدميه فى حدود مسافه مناسبه من المنزل 
كما تسير ربة البيت ايضا مسافه مناسبه الى المركز التجارى حيث تشت
رى احتياجاتها اليوميه 
ويجد رب البيت وسيلة مواصلات مريحه الى عمله 

ويوجد بالمجاوره السكنيه بيئه عمرانيه مجهزه بساحه او ملعب قريب من المسكن حيث يلعب الاطفال بأمن مع اصدقائهم . 
وتوفر به خدمات ترفيهيه لتنمية الصحه السليمه لعقول وروح الاطفال 

ووحدة القياس لهذا المجتمع الصغير هو الانسان والعامل المشترك فى ترتيب المساحه (الفراغ) هى الاسره . 

تعريف المجاورة السكنية ::::::::: هي تجمع مكاني يشمل كل العناصر اللازمة لتحقيقي المعيشة المناسبة للسكان 
وتهيئة الظروف الملائمة بما يخدم التقدم الحضاري.
وهي عبارة عن إطار سليم لإعادة بناء المدن الحالية والضواحي الجديدة وذلك عن طريق إنشاء بيئات سكنية بمرافقها العامة
وخدماتها الضرورية وحتى تحافظ المجاورة على وحدتها يجب أن تعتمد على نفسها في إحتياجاتها اليومية
إلا أنها من ناحية أخرى يجب أن تعتمد على المجتمع الأكبر
وهو مجتمع المدينة ككل والتي هي جزء منه

#Heba_AmIn
#Urban_Planning




تناول مميز وسهل لمواضيع التخطيط ..... 
التعليم ممكن أن يصبح فن يتزوق و يحب....
أو يصبح مادة صعية معقدة....فبالأسلوب يمكن تغيير الكثير....

​​



​


----------



## سماء معتز (2 يناير 2015)

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يناير 2015)

صورة


تكرارية اللوحات...
بفريمها الإسود الرفيع....و مسطح الأبيض
والمسافات بين اللوحات المتساوية
رأسيا و أفقيا


لها تأثير قوي علي ديكور المكان

سواء غرفة...أو صالة...أو حائط السلم...أو هنا بالمكتب





​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يناير 2015)

صورة



خلال سلم مبناه....ببسطة المنتصف
أنطلق بعمودين يحملا بروز لبلكونة الدور الثالث
في مبالغة معمارية
أراد بها فخامة مدخله....
وبلكونة رائعة بأطلالتها من أعلي...





​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يناير 2015)

صورة



البواكي
رائعة أينما كانت....في أي عصر...وأي مدرسة....وأي طراز
الاعمدة بأرشاتها وتسمي"البواكي" .....
بوظائفها المتعددة....
تكوون الجلسات
وكممرات
وكبلكونات
وكاسرات لأشعة الشمس علي الحائط 


وتألقت هنا بدائريتها كبرج بالكورنر....والمدخل
تؤكد الطراز المستخدم...وتزيد المبني جمال وتألق


وأستخدم بتضاد لها.....فتحات الزجاج الكبيرة....و الصغيرة المربعة بالأعلي


ودرجات السلالم المنحنية بالماء...وفوق الماء...تغازل الأرشات العلوية...






​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يناير 2015)

صورة




الحجر...والأبيض
في علاقة فريدة و جديدة
وكأن الأعمدة البيضاء تنسكب من السقف...

وأكمل جمال اللقطة و التصميم....الخشب البني الغامق للأثاث
والأفتح للأرضية

وروعة الإضاءات...وخصوصا من أسفل علي الحوائط الحجرية
أعطي لها أحساس الأماكن التاريخية... وغموضها...
أنه الفنان...أو مصمم الديكور



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يناير 2015)

صورة


قد نحتاج في حياتنا...
لتراث الماضي....فيه أصالة....ودفء...وتاريخ....وأحساس سابق
لناس ادركوا....نسب جمال...
الاعمدة بنسبها و طولها....و سطحها المضلع...
ونسب الكورنيشة الضخمة...وتاج العمود....وتفاصيل الكورنيشة...درجات السلالم المنحنية....وإنحناءات الكونيشة....


جميلة بجزء من مبني....او مدخل مرتفع....او عنصر لاندسكيب





​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يناير 2015)

صورة




الحائط الخشبي...او حتي البلوك
بتقسيمات باكتات خشب....كفريمات...او بانوهات
فعلت الكثير بجوار الستائر الرمادية البنية


والارضية الرخام الأسود
وخلال تلك الألوان الداكنة
وضع الجلسة L البيضاء ....ساقطا مخدتين من ألوان الستائر...الأسود و البني


ولم ينسي الأشكال الزجاجية...والشموع....ونجفة ميتل ناعمة التصميم لتخفف او تتألق بذهبيتها بين الرماديات






​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 يناير 2015)

3 صور


من المشاريع الرائعة
الماكيت...وجودته
وأختيار مواده

الاعمدة الخشب...ميولها و تنوع أطوالها ...دبل هايت وبين البلاطة المدخل و السقف...وكممرات

كتل الموقع العام و أنسيابية خطوطها....رائعة بعلاقاتها الفلات و المنحنية

طريقة أنفصال كتلة المدخل...لتعلو مكونة فراغ المدخل​​






حتي أختيار الإضاءة بلونها المائل للأزرق...
واختيار الأشجار و الأشخاص

من اكثر الماكيتات الأقرب للواقع







حسن اختيار زوايا تصوير...وكأنها واقعية



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 يناير 2015)

صورة


بوكس..box
مفرغ...بتألق
بعمود مدخله الدبل هايت
ال louvers ....وخشب الواجهة فوق الزجاج


لتصميم مميز...متألق







​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 يناير 2015)

صورة

أحدي التأثيرات الرائعة للبوسترات 
وتأثيرها علي الديكور الداخلي
بتأثير ثلاثي الأبعاد
وألوان الأثاث الرمادي تتفاعل مع ألوان البوستر



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 يناير 2015)

صورة



الألوان الناعمة الهادئة للحوائط و الموكيت والفرش....
ثم تأثير الخشب الداكن بالأثاث
وفريمات اللوحات....
ويترك اللوحات الفنية وكأنها معرض
لتعبر عن التصميم ....متجانسه مع ألوان الفرش

ببساطة و هدوء و جمال






​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يناير 2015)

صورة


تضاد البلكونات الدائرية مع كورنر المبني الفلات
وأكملها العمود الكلاسيك الدبل هايت





​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يناير 2015)

صورة من الفيسوك





​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يناير 2015)

صورة




إذا تسألنا ما أجمل عنصر مؤثر في الديكور بالتوالي


سيكون أختيار اللوحتين الفنيتين ...رأسية و عرضية...بقريماتهم الخشبية الداكنة العريضة


صم تأثير أختيار النباتات وخصوصا في يسار الصورة...وأكمل باقي النباتات تتلائم مع هذا النبات كشكل...


ثم أستخدام الأثاث الخشبي الفاتح اللون بنفس الدرجة...وجاء عاليا برفوف في الكورنر بطبق زخارف مميز
وكأنه أيضا يتفاعل مع فازة بتربيزة المنتصف...


حتي أختيار شباكيين طوليين وبينهم اللوحة الطولية بالمنتصف مؤثر


كل هذا بجانب نعومة ألوان الأرضية و السقف 

ببساطة و هدوء و جمال






​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يناير 2015)

صورة


بهجة اللون البرتقالي ....
بين الفرش القطيفة...ومعه البيج


وبين درجة البرتقالي الزاهية للفتحات الغاطسة المتكررة 





​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يناير 2015)

صورة



الشكل الإليبس للمبني
وتفريغات بالقلب و الأجناب

وكتلة فلات تضاد المنحني
بين تضاد الزجاج والرخام

واللاندسكيب يكمل بأشكاله الأورجانك



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يناير 2015)

صورة





الأباليق....وجمالها
مع الأرشات و الاعمدة
بأي طراز ....
لا أدري ما سر سحرها؟! ...فما هي إلا خطوط عريضة
ولكنها لها مقدره أن تضيف لأي مكان ....أحساس خاص به
سواء بيت...مطعم...مبني ديني....مبني أداري
سواء بالداخل أو الخارج




​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 يناير 2015)

صورة



مبالغة حجم عمود الكورنر ..بالكمرتين​كانت كافية له لتحقق فكرة مبناه 








​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 يناير 2015)

صورة



درجة جميلة للون الزتوني
مع أخضر فاتح بالأرضية و بيج الرخام و الخشب
والأجمل اللوحات برسومات النباتات بدرجاتي أغمق وبيج فاتح كالأرضية
مريحة و بسيطة




​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 يناير 2015)

صورة



تألق تضاد الحجر الرخام مع الزجاج
تضاد المصمت مع الزجاج void
تضاد البروزات الأفقية البلكونات مع الرأسية في الخلف
تضاد الفلات للكتلة علي اليمين مع الكتلتين المنحنيتين
تضاد الطويل مع القصير
تضاد البارز بجمال ككتلة زجاج مع غاطس المدخل

التضاد يأكد المعني في البلاغة..... بالشعر
أما هنا فبلاغة المعماري....​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 يناير 2015)

صورة



تتألق الفتحات المثلثة المختلفة المساحات
بإضاءتها الداخلية
وجديد تصميمها

وأسفل المبني يتجه للداخل بأسطح مائله مكون فرغات ومكون المدخل

وحتي أوجة الحوائط بها عراميس تقسمها مثلثين
وتكسات حجر بأتجاهت مائلة
لتأكد تصميمه وفكرته...​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 يناير 2015)

صورة




أكثر ما أعجبني في هذا المشروع
تنوع الأبراج بأختلاف أطوالها...ما بين برج طويل و أخر أقصر 
مع تغيير في توجية الابراج...فتتنوع إطلالات الشقق
وكذاك أوجد حركة في المباني و اللاندسكيب

والكباري الممرات بين الأبراج وكانها بوبات مفتوحة للسماء
بتألقها...

والرائع أكمال المبني بمفاجأة الجمالونات الحديد
وكأنه أراد بها أنطلاق أقل شفافية وأنسيابية للسماء من المصمت....

وفي كل برج عمود فقري رأسي ...مبني أبيض...يضاد انحناء البرج و يأكده

أنه ليس مشروع...وأنما مدرسة معمارية...متألقة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 يناير 2015)

صورة



رائع الحائط الطولي المنكسر بأستطالته
ليأكد الأرتفاع
وينطلق من أعلي بدوران البرجولة بفرغ السطح
تاركا باقي دوران الحائط الحجر البيج...ولتقطعه البلكونات الفلات

وحسن نسج البيج الحجر و البني وحتي البرتقالي...





​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 يناير 2015)

صورة



جميل القبة الداخلية لغرفة النوم الرئيسية ببيت كبير

ورائع لون وحطوط الستائر و تشابهها مع النجفة

ولكن لم يعجبني البنفسجي للصالون...مخالف وغير منسجم مع بطانية السرير
كان الأفضل النبيتي...أو الأحمر الغامق

ولم يعجبني التربيزة الأستيل الذهبي والزجاج المودرن ومخالفتها للمراية بفريمها الخشب الداكن العريض الكلاسيك....







​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 يناير 2015)

صورة




الكمر الخشب الطائر الداكن...
يحدد فراغ ما...ويطلق المساحات المفتوحة
ويأكد كلاسيكية التصميم
ودفء الخشب

ولم ينسي المصمم الخشب للأثاث بلونه الداكن....والأرضية الباركية الخشب...والرخام...والإضاءات الصهاريج لتأكيد الكلاسيكية والطبيعية



​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 يناير 2015)

صورة



تكرارية عناصر مبناه
ولكن بمفاجأة فرق الأسكيل بين الكتل الكبيرة المرصوصة يرأسية 
والكتل الأخري المرصوصة أفقيا بأزاحة او حتي بميل

ولم ينسي العمارة الحديثة بفريمات بوكساتها البيضاء...boxes

التكرارية و فرق الأسكيل...ومفاجأة الازاحة
كونت تألق مبناة و جماله...

حتي الزجاج في الكورنر لعدة أدوار .... رائع



​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 يناير 2015)

صورة


الإليبسات... بدلع أنحناءتها 
بين الأفقية ...والمائلة كسقف زجاج
وحوائط زجاج
لسلالم مترو الانفاق



​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 يناير 2015)

صورة




الأبراج الإسطوانية لغرف أو بلكونات الكورنر 
بنهاياتها المميزة
وأرشات شبابيك الدور الأخير
تشكل المبني






​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 يناير 2015)

صورة




قوة تأثير الأرتدادات بتدرجاتها
في أعلي مبناه
وكأنها جبل

ويربط بينها...تكرارية الشبابيك بمديول ما

والجميل .....معماريين مصممي المباني المجاورة تأثروا وتماشوا مع هذا التصميم بتأثرات مختلفة...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 يناير 2015)

صورة



مرت فكرة لمصمم ديكور عالمي
لتحويل حائط التلفزيون ....الي مسرح
أو كأنها خشبة للمسرح او السينما....بأستطاله خشبتها المستطيلة 
ليصبح الساكن له خصوصيته وتميزه...

فأنتشرت الفكرة لتكون مصدر لمصممي الديكور....
لتكرر في تصميماتهم المتألقة 
بألوان و لمسات مختلفة

ويظل حق الأبتكار للمصمم صاحب الفكرة....مستمرا​​​​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 يناير 2015)

صورة





رائع فكرة نبيتي فرش كراسي السفرة....
ثم انعكسها كخطوط بفرش كرسي المعيشة...وسط الأبيض ليظهر تلك العلاقة....
وأدخل درجات السماوي الهادئة في التكوين الفني لألوان الديكور....

فكرة النبيتي ممكن نكررها في أعمال كثيرة و بألوان مختلفة...في الداخل و أيضا بالخارج

​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 يناير 2015)

صورة



من الديكورات المنتشرة
للمعيشة
محاولة تقسيمات غاطسة حول التلفزيون
بإضاءاتها الخفية
وهنا بلونها الأبيض تتناسب مع أبيض الأثاث و الفرش


والرصاصي للحوائط ....وسقط كمخدات صريحة...أو كخطوط لمخدات الفرش


حتي تقسمات كمر خشب أبيض السقف....منسجمة مع تقسيمات غاطس الحائط


وكأنهم وحدة واحدة للربط والأنسجام


حتي أختيار مكان الزرع وشكله و طوله....له تأثير رائع بالديكور





​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 يناير 2015)

صورة



تشكيلات رخام الأرضية
بين الأبيض و الرصاصي
رائعة
مع الأرشات



​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 يناير 2015)

صورة





حتي في فراغ الطعام
الصور بمسافاتها المتساوية
وتكررها...
لها تأثير في الديكور






​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 يناير 2015)

صورة



صهاريج الإضاءات ...متألقة دائما بالمطبخ
لتعود بنا لعصر ما...أو زمن ما
بدفء خشب الأرضية الباركية ...وبعض ضلف أثاث المطبخ
وخشب داكن الكراسي

والنباتات تشارك بتشابهها...لأكمال جمال التصميم




​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 يناير 2015)

صورة





جمال الدبل هايت...بفخامته
شاركت فيه أستطالة الستائر البيضاء...
وجوانبها الغامقة

والنجفة بغطاء إضاءاتها البيج تغازل بيج الإباليك ...من عائلتها
وحتي درجة لون الحوائط والأرضية



​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 يناير 2015)

صورة




غزل بين نجفة الطعام و نجفة المطبخ
وبين الخشب الغامق لطاولة و كراسي الطعام والخشب الغامق طاولة جزيرة المطبخ....island...

وترك باقي أثاث المطبخ فاتح اللون ....للتخفيف




​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يناير 2015)

صورة

أي صورة ....أنها ليست صورة
أنما محاولة قوية للمصمم...قد صرف عليها الألاف أو الملايين
لتوضع أمامك ....لتكسبك خبرة
أناس...أشخاص....ملاك....مصممين...فنيين....عمال
في لحظات


بدل أن يتكلف كل واحد منا عناء المحاولات....وتكلفتها....

فتصقل الفكر
وتدمج الأفكار....وتطلق الخيال





​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يناير 2015)

صورة



برغم أنه فقط مربع
بتقسمات خماسية ميتل
ووراء الزجاج ستارة بيضاء

وجمال مادة وراء مادة
أو مادتين وراء مادة

والشجر فرح بخضاره و بالحشائش....وربما بالتصميم



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يناير 2015)

صورة



جسر الشيخ زايد والذي قامت بتصميمه المهندسة المعمارية العراقية البريطانية زها حديد ، يعتبر تحفة فنية ومعمارية ، فعلى حسب مقاييس الكفاءة الزمنية والتحمل بقدر عمره الإفتراضي بنحو 120 عاماً بالكفاءة والأمان والفاعلية نفسها .

كما أنه يتميز بثلاثة أقواس فولاذية متموجة في رمزية للكثبان الرملية بإمارة أبو ظبي وتتصل هذه الأقواس غير المتساوية في أحجامها بأكتاف خراسانية وذلك بواسطة مثبتات معلقة من الفولاذ المضغوط
وعارضات متقاطعة مشدودة صُممت لتتحمل الرياح والتي تصل سرعتها إلى 160 كيلو متر في الساعة

كما تأخذ المعالم الفنية للجسر بعين الإعتبار أهمية إنسجامه مع المحيط البيئي المحلي الجميل .
#Mai_Gamal
​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يناير 2015)

من الفيسبوك

مع الاستعانة بالله و الصبر و الاصرار علي النجاح 
و تحدي كل العقبات ان شاء الله النجاح 
بعد التعب ليه طعم تاني و احساس جميل اوي بالفخر و القوة.

 



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يناير 2015)

صورة



في حاجات كتيير ممكن تتلف...
السجادة
لوحات الشفافات
الجرائد

لكن مبني...!!
يبدء من الأرضية ليلتف مكون الحوائط و السقف
كان لابد له ان تكون واجهاته زجاجية للإضاءات الطبيعية بالداخل
بجانب بعض الفتحات بالحوائط السقف
الملفوفة....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يناير 2015)

صورة





لماذا خطوط تصميماتنا مقيدة
فهل نترك لها العنان
لتشكل باثيو أورجنك زجاج مفتوح للسماء
مكونة فراغ رائع بالداخل
بي طاقة امل لمستخدمي المبني


أم هو حلم؟!

​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يناير 2015)

صورة





هل التصميم القديم يغلف الجديد المودرن؟
أم
المودرن الزجاج ينطلق من القديم؟
بعلاقة تضاد قوية و مؤثرة....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يناير 2015)

صورة





الموجة... بأنحناء خطوطها
بمفاجأة فراغ القلب

يقابلها شبابيك مائلة بأتجاهات مختلفة لأطلاله مميزة
ولتصميم ساحر ...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يناير 2015)

صورة




ألوان البيج الناعمة
تمييز البرج الإسطواني بين الكتل الفلات
وبغاطس بينهم للمدخل

والاعمدة الإسطوانية التخينة.... بالأرضي ....كبلكونات أرضية
وبالاعلي تحمل بلكونة البرجولة...

البرج..بسفله الحجر و شبابيكة المتدرجة....وأرشات كورنيشته....و السقف المخروطي...أعطي تراثية للمبني السكني

https://www.facebook.com/arch4human...2725/890172251028108/?type=1&relevant_count=1








​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يناير 2015)

4 صور




أراد المصمم ان تكون الاعمدة السوداء بفريماتها 
ما تمييز مبني برجه

بمبالغة أرتفاعها بالأدوار الاولي ...وفراغها... مكونة المدخل
و كستارة تشكل أمام تكرار البلكونات .....فريمات متعددة بتشكيلات مختلفة

ولم يكتفي بهذا....بل أضاف جزء اخر قديم لعدة أدوار.....يضاد به حديث مبناه

أدوات جميلة و متألقة....















​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يناير 2015)

صورة



دائرية الإسطوانة
ينطلق منها الكتلة الموجة
بمفاجأت البروزات المتغيرة

وجمال الإحساس بحركة الخطوط المعمارية....

https://www.facebook.com/arch4human...2725/889042984474368/?type=1&relevant_count=1




​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يناير 2015)

صورة





أتعبتهم المدنية...
فحان للمعماري أن يعيد المستخدم
لطبيعيته...لسكن الكهوف العصرية
حيث الحجر...والخشب....والصخور...والشجيرات
بالخارج
وبالداخل
ليستريح من عناء الأجهزة...والخرسانة






​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يناير 2015)

صورة




البوكسات boxes بإطارتها الرصاصي...
وجمال الخشب 
بالواجهات

وجمال التدرجات بالكتل البيضاء و أستخدمها للتشجير

وكان المعماري يريد أن يقول....خشب الواجهات ومصدره الشجيرات
ووضعها بداخل الأبيض...نقاء الفكرة و الربط
بداخل غموض الرصاصي ليؤكد الباقي

قوة في التعبير من المعماري....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يناير 2015)

صورة





الجدران الاكتاف البيضاء...بتشكيلها المتكرر بين الوحدات
وصفاء الأبيض
ليظهر طبيعية الكتل الخشبية
أو الأسوار الفواصل الحجر

ولكن هل هذة الفواصل فقط تشكيل للمبني أم ككسرات لأشعة الشمس.....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يناير 2015)

صورة




أنكسارات بلاطات الأدوار رأسية و أفقية....بصفاء لونها الابيض
ويظهر من داخلها جمال الزجاج الازرق بدرجته
ما بين رؤية عريضة او رفيعة او منكسرة كزجزاج
إجاد التعبير بها
ولم يكتفي...كررها بأسلوب اخر في المبني البرج
ثم اخر مفأجاة الكورنر الخشب الطبيعي
وربما بجوار المدخل


والأشجار و أماكنها و فروعها ونوعها....هي التي صنعت جمال المبني....إذا تخيلت إختفاءها

وكانها برأسيتها تقيس مدي إنكسار البلاطات البيضاء....وتظهرها



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يناير 2015)

صورة


​عندما يتعدي الفكر المعماري الحدود...
من خلال سور مشروعه...مستخدما فكرة تكسية المنحدرات المرتفعة
بشبك بداخله زلط كبير بألوانه....
وهنا بالسور
معبرا معه بوابه السور.....وكانها أسياخ حديد تسليح بأتجاهات مختلفة....وللتخفيف جعلها نافذة
ومنسجما مع خطوط تصميم باقي المبني
وكانها ألواح معدنية لمبني تحت الانشاء بخطوطها العرضية و الطولية الخفيفة من وراءها
ثم خفف تأثيرها بمسطحات زجاج كبيرة حالمة
وكتلة بيضاء لصفاء اللون... أمام الأسود

أنه يعرف كيف يزعج الناظر ثم يعالج ....بتضاد
معطيا مبني مميز و مبتكر بجرأة معمارية​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يناير 2015)

صورة





أفتكر النصف كرة ..مغطاة بالحشائش
ممكن تعطي أفكار للاندسكيب رائعة
أذا تم تشكيل كور أو نصف كور...او أي أشكال بأحجام مختلفة...
سواء بارزة أو غاطسة كتشكيل
وممكن ان تكون من الجبس...ويتم تغطيتها بشبك و تغطي بتربة بالحشائش كلفائف...رولات...
أو حتي فيبرجلاس...أو أن تكون شفافة بداخلها إضاءات

ستكون رائعة....وليست صعبة ولا مكلفة...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 يناير 2015)

صورة





الأسود الرصاصي....من الالوان القوية التي يصعب السيطرة عليها...
ألا أذا كان التصميم له تعبير خاص...
وفكر جديد

فمن خلال حوائطه و أرضيته البيضاء ....أنطلق بخطوط تصميم مطبخه مع المعيشة....

وكان وحدة المطبخ فريم وبالقلب أيضا أبيض للتخفيف...ولأمتداد اللون....وتعبير أقوي بأسود غطاء النجف النصف كروي و الكراسي...
ودائريتهما ننتقل لسجاد المعيشة الرصاصيات للربط

وهدء التصميم باللوحة الزرقاء السماوي....وقليل الزرع...



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 يناير 2015)

صورة




ربما خلال باثيو
أو بلكونة...

لمكتب تصميمه الأداري
أنطلق بتصميم أحواض زرع موجتين خشب...رائعة
وتصلح كجلسات...وديكور كعلاقي بين الداخل الأبيض والخارج المتوح و الخشب...
من خلال شفافية الزجاج
وأستمر بتألقة بألواح الخشب....
ولأنها بلكونة غير عادية فهي خلال كمر و أعمدة وفتحات علي السماء...

تعطي أفكار حتي للاندسكيب....أو تعيد أيضا مفهوم ووظيفة البلكونات...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 يناير 2015)

صورة




في فراغ الدبل هايت الكبير....
لم يري المصمم إلا لوحة كبيرة بدرجاتها الحمراء
بتأثيرها علي الماكن الذي يغلب عليه الأبيض البيج

لا مانع لدي إذا كان لمبني غير سكني....لأنه اكثر تحديدا أو اكثر مبالغة جذب كسكني....

جميلة الكنبة الطويلة البيضاء أسفل اللوحة..زوكأنها امتداد للون الحوائط...
واختيار موفق للسجادة الفروة ولباقي حرف L الكنب الازرق القطيفة...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 يناير 2015)

صورة 




الأسقف الفرنسية المشدودة
بألوانها و أستيكاراتها
زادت من مساحة خيال مصمم الديكور 
بمزيد من الأفكار...والالوان و الأشكال و التعبير
والأنعكاسات والشفافية واللمعان



​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 يناير 2015)

4 صور





أطلق شرائط سقفه المضيئة الملونة المتطايرة
بألوانها
ليعطي بهجة خافتة و شعور ما بالمكان
وفضل الألوان والإضاءات الهادئة

ربما كان سقفه مجرد فلات....




الكنبة الطويلة الخشب و الجلد و القماش الببنيات الداكنة
والمخدان اللامعة للسهرة
مثل فساتين السهرة

وفضل مراية الحائط المقسمة...لتزيد من عرض المكان






اللمبات تتساقط من السقف بأسلاك لتشكل المكان

ناخذ ما يفيدنا من المكان والتصميم 
ونترك الباقي

​

​











​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 يناير 2015)

صورة




الأشكال الطبيعية 
حتي بداخل غرف النوم
ولو بتعبير رسم تشكيلي من خلال أستيكر الحائط
بالأشجار الرصاصي بدرجاتها
وكأنها تحتفل برس السنة الجديدة مع الساكن

ثم انطلقت بألوانها للستائر بين الأسود و الفضي
وفرش السرير
وفضل الشرايط الغامقة الطولية للغطاء و المخدات كالستائر...أو كأفرع الشجر

و ظهر السرير الأبيض الأورجانك الراقصة
وكانها خرجت من اللوحة
وأكمل بأورجانك مشابه للنجفة

حتي الأباجورات شاركت بكورها الذهبية في الأحتفال

علي الأرضية الخشب الباركية الداكنة...

تألق و جمال ...وأنطلاق فكر و خيال



​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 يناير 2015)

صورة




الستائر البرتقالي الطويلة....بلونها المبهج
ومن حولها إضاءات الشبابيك
أعطيت كلاسيكية و شياكة للصالون؟؟؟
واختار موفق للوحتين الكبار...لمناظر طبيعية

والنجف الكلاسيك كريستال...وأستخدم الجبس الدائري ككمر...بلونة الرصاصي...أكد به الكلاسيكية...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 يناير 2015)

صورة




جمال البواكي...
جلسات وظلال....سواء بالأرضي او الاول
وزاد بالعنصر المائي و النخيل
​
​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 يناير 2015)

صورة




الرسومات الأستيكر...الطبيعية
شجر او نباتات
مع خلفية لون أبيض الحوائط
كانت تكفي لتصميم مميز... وبسيط

وأمامها تموجات متكررة لرف التلفزيون والكمرة...أعطت ديناميكية و أنسيابية مودرن للأبيض....بجانب النجفة الكرة

والباقي خشب داكن يظهر فخامة الأثاث... وباركية الأرضية أفتح...





​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 يناير 2015)

صورة



لماذا لا نريد ان نعرف أنواع الشجر و الأسيجة و النباتات
الداخلية و الخارجية

كم عددها 10....20 أم 30
هل هو كسل معماري
ولماذا لا نستطيع أن نفرضها كجزء من الرسومات و التصميم


يلتزم بها المقاول
فإذا كان المقاول لا يريد....فيمكننا أن نصل الفكرة للمالك
لراحته و متعته و سكون بيته....

لا تترك أهم عناصر أدواتك.....وأكثرها تأثير
والتي تتفاعل مع مبناك

حتي عندما تصور مبناك مستقبلا....الصورة تطلع حلوة 
_




_​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 يناير 2015)

صورة​



مرت فكرة لمصمم ديكور عالمي
لتحويل حائط التلفزيون ....الي مسرح
أو كأنها خشبة للمسرح او السينما....بأستطاله خشبتها المستطيلة 
ليصبح الساكن له خصوصيته وتميزه...

فأنتشرت الفكرة لتكون مصدر لمصممي الديكور....
لتكرر في تصميماتهم المتألقة 
بألوان و لمسات مختلفة

ويظل حق الأبتكار للمصمم صاحب الفكرة....مستمرا

​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 يناير 2015)

صورة




عندما يتقن المعماري بفكرته
فيصف مبناه ....متماشيا مع خطوط المبنيين المجاوريين
في اليمين و الشمال

فكمر عنوان كريستين ديور ...موازي للمبني الييمين
وجلسات شبابيك تتساوي مع مبني اليسار...

فالراجلده قبل مايبدء...كان قدامه واجهات المباني المجاوره....وكان دارس لطرازها القديم وخطوطها....

ثم اطلق فكرته كمبني زجاجي مودرن ..يضاد القديم
تضاد يجذب المار بالشارع للمبني...

وتألق مبناه بانكسارات وجهاته للداخل بكتلتين...
وظهور أرتداد لأجزاء لباقي المبني بأسطح منكسره...مع أستمرار واجهه جزء منه...

والكل يستمر كبرج واحد...في تشكيل رائع

مع الحفاظ علي مديول التقسيم للزجاج والأكتاف...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 يناير 2015)

صورة




علاقات الحجر رائعة
بين قواعد العمود....والحائط الطولي
كبرج...وأكتاف....

وأستكملها بطبيعية العروق الخشب الداكنة....وتجليد الخشب ببكتاته.....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 يناير 2015)

صورة




تشكيلات رائعة من الخرسانات علي البحر
أو من GRC
تشبه السمكة المجردة داخل نصف دائرية

ولوحة اعلانات أخري....علي شكل أمواج متوازية

والسيمون بين الرصاصي....كتلوين اجزاء لصورة أبيض و أسود

فقط أحسست ان التشكيلات زادت.....أو ربما نحتاج رؤية اللقطات الأخري...​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 يناير 2015)

صورة




التأثيرات...
كل لقطة....وكل عنصر في المبني يعطي تأثير ما
أستشعره
من الخارج و من الداخل
مادته....وتأثيرها .....
لونها ....مسافاتها....نسبها....بروزها

فهنا....الشيش...هل له تأثير علي الخارج...فما هو؟
وهل له تأثير علي الداخل....فما هو؟
هل تستشعره كمستخدم....كساكن

حتي الإضاءة النازلة من السقف فوق الكومودينو....هل تأثير وعلاقة مع التصميم....

هل الأرضية الخرسانة...لها تأثير مع الشيش louvers...ومع درجة لونها ولمعانهاوخشونتها....
ومع الحشائش...هل نوع الحشائش ولمعانه وزهو لونه له تأثير
علي نفسية الجالس....علي تفكيره...أحلامه...يومه...تناول وجبته في هذا المكان....

هل البروز بالسقف له تأثير عليه...وما هو؟....كمشاعر...ووصف

والشجر و أنواعه....وأوراقه...وفروعه...

كلما كان المصمم مستشعر...متخيل...مختزن لأعمال 
له ولغيره....ولعالميين أكثر أشراقا

كلما أصبح التصميم ....عالم ما....عالمه.....بتفصيلها....وعلاقاتها
تشغله...وينشغل بها

انها لحظات يعيشها معها....ولا يهمه ان كانت خيال ام واقع...فهو يصنعها
ويحس بها ويدركها...فتظهر من بين خطوط رسوماته...ورندر منظوره..وواقع مبناه

لا يهمه معاناته....او ألامه.....ولكن يريد تلك اللحظات التخيليه لأجزاء وعناصر مبناه وعلاقاتها في حياته...فهو يحب أن يدراكها....وكذلك يحبها معه المالك و الساكن و حتي الماشي ...فلا أدري لماذا يحبون له أن يتعايشها....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 يناير 2015)

صورتين






ما الفرق بين الصورتين....؟!!
تخطيط مدينة....وتخطيط طبيعي لشجرة بالمدينة

هل يوجد علاقة بين اللحاء...وشبكة طرق المدينة....أو علاقة بين تلك الشقوق بقطاع الشجرة ....وبين شبكة طرق المدينة

ربما....

ما أعرفه...أن المدينة أو الحي...به ناس ..خلايا حية...تعيش وتتحرك حسب أحتياجاتها...

وبالشجرة...يوجد أيضا خلايا...ويوجد حركة للتغدية....وحركة للمياة

فأنسيابية تقسيمات الحركات و الممرات بالشجرة....ممكن تصبح أنسيابية أيضا لتخطيط مدينة أو حي.....

الموضوع عايز دراسة أكثر لطبيعة الشجرة و الحركة و التقسيمات بها....









​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 يناير 2015)

صورة





هذة العلاقات ممكن أن تصبح مشروع تخرج مميز...أو مشروع تنفيذ
في بلد النبات...

هناك من ضد الأقتباس من الاخريين
ولكنها كلها ما هي إلا إقتباسات من الطبيعة
أو بأجزاء من الاخريين...
فلا يوجد منا....من اخترع العمود....أو الأرش...أو الشباك ...او الباب
أوالنجمة.....أو...........

ولكن الفرق عند الأخذ من الطبيعة ... يكون لها طبيعتها و طاقتها و خطوطها
فهناك فريق يعمل مع زها حديد...للبحث عن تلك الأشكال الطبيعية الأورجانك 
ودراسة علاقتها و رسمها.وخطوطها...وتأثيرها
فهم يدرسون بتفاصيل أكثر تخصص منا....وأكثر عمق و تركيز

وقالت انها أستمرت عشرات السنين في دراسة تلك العلاقات...أو الأشكال الهندسية....ثلاثية الأبعاد و حركتها...

والسؤال الأن كيف تبدء...وكيف تحس بفهمها....هل هي موهبة ....تزيد بكثرة التفاعل معها....أم دراسة تحتاج لمزيد من التركيز في دراستها....لا أعرف!









من علاقات التصميم المأخوذة من الطبيعة....الملتوية و المضفرة....والعمود الفقري كاكوبري...​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 يناير 2015)

صورة






هناك كثير من المباني...
مجرد أضافة المصمم لعناصر جديد وقد تكون ليست بوظيفة مباشرة
كهذا العمود و الكمر....
وربطها بنفس اللون الاسود لكمرة السطح....ليقوي وجودها
والحائط الحجر يربط بينهما
ووظيفتها هنا تشكيل فراغ ما...حول حمام السباحة

قد تتوه عن كثير منا التعبير بها في مشروعاته...وربما كبرجولة...أو عمود طائر دبل هايت بكمراته...أو مبني فلات مستطيل يعلوه إليبس كبرجولة ضخمة ككسرات أشعة شمس و ...و تكون أيضا فرغات...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 يناير 2015)

صورة





أطلق برج اخر بجواره...
ب void أكثر....وربما مثله ولكنها زاوية المنظور.....مع أختلاف بينهما في الأطوال
وترك الكباري تربط بينهما
وتشكل فتحات كبوبات للسماء
بتألق أشكالها
مكونة باثيو الداخل.....

وجواتب البرجين...متدرجة أو زجزاج...جيوب..لرؤية اكثر للغرف... للواجهات الرئيسية للبرجين...
ولكن زجاج البرج وخطوط البلاطات و فلات و انحناءتها
شغلتنا ككتل...عن تلك الوظيفة
وفي النهاية أطلق برج فلات...أو بطارية مصاعد وسلالم غالبا
لتترك للناظر لماذا وجودها....
ولتخرجه عن التمسك بعلاقة البرجين...بعلاقة اخري

علاقات...تعبير عن حاله المصمم....وعن تعابير لحظات التصميم و ما يرد أخراجه المصمم...
فعندما يحس المصمم هذا الشعور...ينتقل لمبناه...ومبناه ينقله للمشاهد سواء دارس أم لا....
سواء فاهم عمارة ام لا...
لان المبني يحمل طاقة المصمم...طاقة أبداع المصمم...وطاقة أيجابيته وحتي سلبيته....

ففوستر له طاقة....وزها حديد لها طاقتها المختلفة...وغيرهم...وأنا....وأنت

وحتي بناه الاهرامات كانت لهم طاقات أخري...ومشاعر ما....وتأثير أخر ما....ينال المشاهد ولو حتي لمسافات....وأميال​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يناير 2015)

صورة




مشروع تخرج

بجمال تداخلات وعلاقات بين...

موجات و إليبسات و تدرجات

بموجات خفيفة التموج بالأول....وعميقة التموج بالعلوي...بتضاد
ويكملها بتشكيل إليبسات وباثيوهات ثلاثة فيما بينها...2 باثيو عنصر مياة..وأخر باثيو زرع...بعلاقات متداخلة جديدة مبتكرة

وفي الاعلي الإليبسات تشكل خدامات المبني الذي قد يكون ترفيهي
من حمام سباحة مفتوح...وإليبس اخر قد يكون صالة مغطة

والرائع التموج يظهر علي الشارع الرئيسي بتقسيمات زجاجه ولكن اكثر رأسية...بعلاقات تموج الزجاج وكذلك البلاطة البارزة بتموج اخر يغازل الاول...تاركين الإليبسين بزاوية مائلة علي الشارع كمفاجأة

حتي اللاندسكيب الخلفي...أستمر بجزئي أليبسين الأرضي...ليكملا بتموج أخضر الاندسكيب

كم جميل عندما يوجد المصمم علاقات بين الاندسكيب و المبني....ليكملا بعض...
أو حتي ليخرج بكابولي منحني مطل علي البحر ...وكأنه أمتداد موازي للإليبس...وكأن طفل ألقي بحجره في المياة لتعطي دوائر بأقطر كبيرة فاكثر كبر...

هذا المصمم لم يترك مكان بالمشروع إلا أثبت فيه تمكن خطوط تصميمه....
أنه ليس مشروع....ولكن قطعة موسيقي بصرية...وحتي أخراجه لا يقل عن الباقي...ولكنه نغمة أخري...بل هو بعد اخر....
وكأن المشروع يريد ان يخرج من حدود الورق...لحدود أخري​​
https://www.facebook.com/Ana.Me3mar...1109/871186346236278/?type=1&relevant_count=1




​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يناير 2015)

صورة





لماذا لا نستخدم في الساحات....
تلك البلاطات التي بها مبالغة في تكبير اشكال الفن الإسلامي
وربما من النجمة الأسلامية

وجمع هنا المباني والسور الإليبس يربط بينهم
​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يناير 2015)

صورة





البوكسات...
بيضاء بارزة أفقيا للشارع...وتحوي بداخها الخشب و الزجاج
وأخري بوكس box برج...والجديد به بوكسات زجاج بالكونر
الطويلة و القصيرة بتضاد

حتي السور يابئ إلا ان يكون أيضا بوكسات متجاورة

وتنوع أستخدام مواد التشطيبات بين الابيض والبلاطات...والبارز ة الغاطس...وتنوع لوانها

​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يناير 2015)

صورة





عمارة البوكسات...boxes
أمتداد للعمارة التكعيبية
بكتلها الصريحة الواضحة...
وهنا بأختلاف أحجامها و توجيهها
وترك هنا غاطس بينها لإضاءات مودن متألقة

ووضع louvers خشب بالكورنر الخلف...
وحتي سور السكني وكانه أيضا louvers بطريقة اخري






​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يناير 2015)

صورتين




حب المخطط...أن يختار الإليبسات المتوازية
وأشعاعتها من المركز

ليخطط به منطقة تخطيطه
جمال بمألوف الشكل وبساطته









​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يناير 2015)

إستراحة فنية




​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 يناير 2015)

يواجه طالب العمارة تحديات كثيرة.....

ولا أدري لماذا تتواجد كلها وتتجمع مع بعض ....في المشروع....
فيجب عليه ان يتعلم رسم الأسكتشات للمشروع.....ويتعلم المناظير في المشروع....
ويتعلم الماكيتات في المشروع.....ويتعلم التلوين في المشروع....هذا كتيير ولا يحتمل....
و الغريب أنه لا يطلق الحرية في الأبداع بسبب الخوف من تبويظ الشغل....

فلماذا لا تكون هناك سكاشن مختلفة....للتعليم و التعلم بدون درجات....او توتر...أو منافسات....
وفرصة لمعرفة المواد مثلا المستخدمه في الماكيتات....والتدرب عليها وكيف صنعها....
بمواد بسيطة و غير مكلفة....من الكارتون....من بواقي المصانع الخشب والبلاستيك و الكرتون....
او تجربة أي مادة.....فتح فرصة للبحث كمجموعات في النت...للأجود الأرخص...
أو حتي الاشتراك كمجموعات في التلوين بألوان مختلفة و بطرق مختلفة....
بتكلفة مادية مشتركة للمجموعة...مما يقلل أعباء الطالب المادية و التعليمية

أنقلوا أعباءكم المادية ....وعبروا عنها لهيئات التدريس....
ليبتكروا طرق جديدة...بهم ....او بكم....للوصول اليها...ولو بورقة أعلان للرأي....
اوكاريكاتير....أو كلمة مباشرة

أرفعوا الخوف و القلق و التوتر و المعانات المادية و المنافسات......
عن الطلاب حتي يبتكروا و يحبوا هذا الفن الجميل...

وبما انه كل هذا يأخذ وقت في المطالبة و الأستجابة....فقد يكون هناك من لديه 
رغبة في المحاولة و التجربة.....والتجميع و العرض للأخرين....
للأجود والأرخص والمتوفر











​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 يناير 2015)

صورة



من خلال شرفته ...
تدرجات أدوار...ككتل متراصة ...بزجاج دروتها

وظهور متألق رائع وحالم...لباقي المبني
ببرج يغلب علية الزجاج ومنحرف بزاوية
يحمل كتلة اخر مماثلة أفقية ...
ويكونا فراغ للسماء كبوابة

جمع بين الكتل كلها تأثير فريمات الخرسانة حول الشبابيك كمديول 

ولم ينسي المصمم زرع الأسطح بالأشجار لمزيد من التأثير
ومستخدما لظهور الكتل المثلثة لمزيد من التشجر
بمستويات​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 يناير 2015)

صورتين



ربما تمشي في شوارع المدينة
وحدك..
وتريد ان تري بعض المباني التي تعبر عن شئ ما
عن جديد
عن الغير معتاد...الغير مألوف المكرر
فتجد معماري أراد بتصميمه هذا الشعور

ولو بمبنيين فوقهم مبني منحرف
ليكونوا بوابة للسماء.....وفراغ جميل أسفله والأعمدة الإسطوانية الرفيعة المتعددة المتألقة
بحمام سباحة
أو حتي شارع يمر من قلب الكتل..والمبني المنحرف اعلي الشارع

عندها تحس بنسيم يداعب وجهك...وأنك اكتفيت بالمشي
وتريد ان تعود للبيت










​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يناير 2015)

4 صور


العماره صديقة البيئه . عمارة الريف المصرى .. البساطه و الرقى فى ريف مصر

موضوع متألق م. Osman Talaat ....فعلا اكثر عمارة فيها راحة....هي عمارة الريف بالطين...















​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يناير 2015)

صورة


القديم و الحديث
أحدي الاتجاهات المعمارية....
التي تبهر العين بالتضاد القوي بينهما
وهنا البرج الزجاج العالي من بين المبني الحجري
حتي ليلا سيكون رائع ...بإضاءات متألقة من داخل البرج الزجاج....تضاد الإضاءات من أسفل للجدران الحجرية​
​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يناير 2015)

صورة




حتي البواكي في الدورانات رائعة

وهنا حجرية في الدور الاول

صمم عمودين من الاعمدة مربعين حجر بالأرضي
بينهم بار حمام السباحة...
والحجر يكمل تألقة من بين البيج وخطوط البني....ككتف بالداخل....وكحائط كبير مصمت

https://www.facebook.com/arch4human...2725/892054697506530/?type=1&relevant_count=1




​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يناير 2015)

صورة





جميل المربعات حتي لو كانت مستطيلات ...و تكرارها...في الحجر
ومفاجاة الحائط الحجر امام كتلة الزجاج
وعلاقة الحائط الطولي الحجر بشبابيكة المكررة....مع نفس وحدة شبابيك كورنر المبني
علاقات جميلة..بتكرار وحدات المديول
مع مفاجأت الغاطس و البارز....والمصمت و void
وحتي الفلات الحجر الرخام ....والمنحني
​ 


​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يناير 2015)

صورة




خضرة التدرجات...والجلسات



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يناير 2015)

صورة



لنتعلم معاً فن الحدائق الاسلامية ... روعة !

#المغرب 

#أحمد_مسعود


3 مربعات متداخلة...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يناير 2015)

صورة




concept 

sketch by Arch osman talaat 

_فنان....جديدة...ياريت توسع ما بين الخطوة 2 و3....بخطوة او خطوات أخري




_​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يناير 2015)

صورة





Sketch By Sameh F. Fareed







​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يناير 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يناير 2015)

صورة




مجرد برجولة ميتل بأعمدتها الرفيعة
وتقسمات كمراتها
وتعدد أتجاهاتها
لها تأثير علي البرج و نهايته

https://www.facebook.com/arch4human...2725/893697357342264/?type=1&relevant_count=1

​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يناير 2015)

صورة

​


سلم و مدرج جلسات 
وشكل إليبس...يسقط من دائرة

وظيفة و جمال و دلع...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يناير 2015)

صورة





تعدد أتجاهات الأبراج الإليبسات المتشابهة...
وأستطاله خطوطها الرأسية ....اعمدة...وشبابيك

والأجمال....مبالغة دروة السطح...
بمبالغة فرغات فتحات بجزءها العلوي

ولكن هل لهذة الدروة الضخمة...أستخدامات؟!....هل بها زجاج؟!






​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يناير 2015)

صورة





جمال الغاطس...وظلاله
سواء بالأرضي...أو للسطح

ومبالغة البلاطة الطائرة فوق الزجاج....
راحة و جمال

وتضاد المدخل الأسود...مع أبيض الرخام
تأكيد للمدخل...وتشكيل

والأشجار الطويلة بظلالها علي المبني...هي التي تصنع الجمال لها....وله




​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يناير 2015)

صورة





جميلة تلك الموجات ك texture بالحائط
لا اميل للنوعية المقسمة لبلاطات...أو التي تعطي أحساس بأنها من مادة بلاستيك
إذا كانت جبس ...أو grc....أو ماشابهه
حيكون تأثيرها ناعم وأقرب للطبيعية...

وهنا المصمم أطلق لوح زجاج بدرجة من أصفر اللموني
جميلة بتأثير الإضاءات
والزرع يعبر معه عن فكرته بأعواده الطويله

والإضاءات الخفية بأختيار درجتها البيضاء من أسفل...

حتي الخشب والحجر الزلط كحوض زرع ومقعد...

عناصر رائعة...تحس...
لتظهر في معيشة....أو مطعم بتشكيل أخر...أو جدار لمدخل وبه شعار الشركة...

_فاللمسات الجميلة لها طاقة...
يمكن ان تظهر في أعمالك الرائعة القادمة_


_


_​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يناير 2015)

صورة

​


القديم و الحديث
بعلاقة أخري
بين الحجر القديم....والزجاج المودرن
وتكرارية الموديل...في الأثنين

وبروز كتلة زجاج من الجنب...
لم ترق لي بروزات الكانوبي من السطح...
ربما سببها وظيفي...لا أعرف









 

​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يناير 2015)

صورة




الجميل من بين الأبيض وصفاءه
والبناء المريح وكانه من الطين
ودرجات سلمه المرتفعة في قلبه واحدة
وراحة ونسيم الظلال وتأثيرها...علي نفسها و علي الجدار

هو أنطلاق كولسترا خشب داكن كدروة بالأعلي....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يناير 2015)

صورة


​


البواكي...
حجر بالأرضي...وخرسانة وأرشات ميتل بالأول
بأستطالتها
فخامة وتراثية و غموض...

شاركه وخفف منه....النخلة القزمية....وموجة العنصر المائي

​


https://www.facebook.com/arch4human...2725/895108913867775/?type=1&relevant_count=1
​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يناير 2015)

صورة





التدرجات في الكتل...
علي منحني..
يخفف من تكرارها.....بتغير زاوية خطوات الماشي

وهنا ال louvers ...ستارة الخشب المودرن ....المتألقة
تقوم بدورين....solid و void
بجمال مادة خلف مادة...
وتكون فرغات بالأرضي....فرغات المداخل والممرات

وربما تتدرج بالزجاج ....فلها...فللكتل المصمت
بتدرج بصري...

أو كانها تقول لبعضها ...التي أمام زجاج الأرضي...أو كستارة بالأول...نحن من عائلة واحدة...
نحن نكوون ونحدد الفرغات....نحن ال louvers ...

وانكسر السقف...يخفف من التكرارية و الفلات....علي دلع المنحني و ممراته....
​​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يناير 2015)

صورة


​


حتي التراث القديم
أدرك ان الكتل المنحنية تتضاد بجمال مع الفلات..
وجمال الأبراج...بأرتفاعها الشاهق بالخلف...
وأيضا كتلة برج السلم...
وجمال أختلاف توجية الكتل...
وتدرج كتل المدخل

و امتداد تأثير شباك الأرضي مع الاول....وكانهما واحدة واحدة
بعمودين و نسب الزجاج والعروض...
وتكرارية المديول....

​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يناير 2015)

صورة


​


ساعات بيكون قدام الواحد فرصة لتصميم معرض ...
أو متحف....سواء في الدراسة او في الشغل

وبيحتار في عناصر إظهار المنتجات او المعروضات
أو الأفكار اللي ينطلق منها
ويقدر يكووون أفكار أخري متوازية....أو منسجمة

وهنا عرض بأبداع المصمم ....بكتله و اختلاف توجيهاته
ومستوياته

وحتي يمكن أستخدامها... لفكرة مبني سكني متألق....

أو حتي لفكرة تحف بالاندسكيب ....لحديقة...أو علي البحر

فالفكرة لا تقف عند فقط حدها..... بل تنطلق بطاقاتها و جمالها وأنسيابيتها

وعلاقاتها المتدفقة....التي تحمل فكر المصمم...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يناير 2015)

صورة





مشروع ينضم لسلسة المباني التي بها أنشقاق
بمادة أخري بالداخل
مما يزيد فضول أو أنجذاب لرؤية ما بالداخل

وأستخدام ال louvers الخشب بأنكساراتها ...كستارة امام الزجاج
بجمال مادة أمام مادة
وقد تكون فريماتها أستيل بتجليد خشب

وكأن المبني بأجزاءه الأربعة يشكلون باثيو داخلي لهم...
والحائط الخارجي أعتقد انه رخام...مصمت 
لان به فتحات قليلة ...​​




أحدي الردود للتصحيح : الفناء مش louvers خشب الأصفر 
ولكن تمت هيكلة مركز هذا الفراغ ومن الداخل بقشرة من شفرات النحاس والكساء الخارجي خرسانة بيضاء مش رخام
الموضوع كامل وتفصيلي بالصور

http://www.archdaily.com/.../kaputts-proposal-for-the.../

​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 يناير 2015)

صورة




مابين غاطس مستطيلات جانبي التلفزيون...
أحسن المصمم وضعهما بالسقف و كانهما علامة " 2 فصلة
في حالة أحتواء لهما وللمشاهد في أتجاه رؤية التلفزيون
وأيضا غاطسين

وإضاءات بيضاء مخفية...والفريمات السوداء و للباب وللطاولة
تضاد الإضاءة وأبيض الحائط

وورق حائط أو بروزات الحائط بدرجته وتموجاته كالسقف...جميلة​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 يناير 2015)

صورة






تداخلات الكتل...
وكانها كتلة زجاج الباب و رفيعة لأعلي حتي دروة السطح...
وكتلة باقي المبني المصمت وبشباكه الكونر
وكتلة الحائط
وكتلة الدروة العلوية فوق المدخل

في علاقة جديدة...وفي مكان ضيق....للمبني الغير عريض

الحجر بدرجاته الرمادي....وفريمات الشبابيك بمسطحات كبيرة وفريمها الأسود
حتي كشاف الإضاءه له تأثير

تداخلات الكتل بعلاقة قوية بين المصمت و ال void...
خفف من هذة العلاقة...أو جعلها متقبلة معماريا
ترابط الشباك الكورنر مع الشباك الطويل...للتخفيف من أحتضان المصمت​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 يناير 2015)

صورة



فرغات البوكسات...boxes
تحوي تقسيمات الزجاج...والخشب
بتأثير رأسي و أفقي
بتضاد
والحائط بعريييض فريمه الرأسي...والأفقي ككمر ودروه سطح

وكتلة أخري كبيرة بالخلف خشب أو لون...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 يناير 2015)

صورة
​



تأثير جديد كفراغ من فراغ

جميل كجزء من مبني....سواء سكني
أو بمعرض... او جزء من رسبشن مبني

يخصها....بأرفف مستطيلات بتكرارها الرأسي و الأفقي 
ومسافاتها المتساوية...
والحائط المقابل بعراميسه الرفيعه...ولوحاته الثلاثة الفنية بدرجات أغمق و أفتح....منه

والأرضية الباركية...وعروق الخشب فاتح اللون
وحاول ان يستمر بالمواد الطبيعية التي بدءها...ليستمر بالاثاث كجلد ...وخوص من نباتات
​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 يناير 2015)

صورة





جمال تضاد الأرضي الحجر الخشن المصمت....
ثم يأتي كبلاتفورم ببلكوناته
وحوائطه الزجاج واملس الدهان وخشب السقف ليضادوا حجر الأرضي

الإضاءات المنتشرة بأعلي...والموزعة في أحواض الزرع 
لهاتأثير مع التصميم


الفريم البارز الحجر بالأرضي...يضاد الفريم الأملس بالأول


​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 يناير 2015)

خيال المعماري ....
والواقع 
:84:

_





_​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 يناير 2015)

صورة



الحجر و الشيش louvers
مواد طبيعية...وعلاقة طبيعية بالمبني
أو حتي بالسور...





​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 يناير 2015)

صورة



مشروع طالب...

حركة مربع من مربع بزاوية 45
مكون الفرق بينهم باثيو
علاقة جميلة في البلان و الموقع العام...
ولكن الواجهات رأيي انها لم تعبر بقوة الموقع العام...

https://www.facebook.com/arch4human...2725/895203517191648/?type=1&relevant_count=1



​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 يناير 2015)

صورة





الزجاج في ضلف المطبخ....
بتقسيمات فريماتها الخشب

جمال و أتساع ....للمطبخ
وعرض ما بالداخل

وحسن أختيار الرخام بلونه ودرجاته ونوعه...للحائط وكذلك لرخامات المطبخ كونتر...


https://www.facebook.com/visual.arc...5671/802763226470877/?type=1&relevant_count=1

​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 يناير 2015)

صورة




جميل الطبيعية في الحمام ده
الخشب و الزلط الكبير...وشفافية زجاج الدش... shower
واختار نوعية سيراميك مشابهه للحجر..

رغم ان الناس صعب تتقبله...ولكن يظل به 
راحة وجمال وهدوء و أسترخاء 
أكثر من حمامات أخري



​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 يناير 2015)

صورة




هل نفسك أن ترسم علي جدار جبس...أو تشف عليه رسمه من لوحة
ثم تتعلم بتقليد للصورة كيف تنحت الأشكال
حسب عمقها
لتبرزها

هل هو فن صعب...و ما هو الادوات؟....
جميل و مؤثر كديكور

وخصوصا الإسبوتس تظهره و تعطيه أهميته....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 يناير 2015)

صورة





الأبيض وصفاءه...كلوحة رسم للمصمم

ليترك التعبير للطبيعة...بلوحاتها الثلاثة و ألوانها التي سقطت كمخدات.....أو يتركها للعناصر الطبيعية أيضا كالحجر و الخشب....
وربما هي تصميم جمع بين الطبيعية الحالمة بألوانها....والواقعية بموادها

ومزيد من الطاولات الزجاج.....للشفافية



​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 يناير 2015)

لقيت المقطع ده....للنحت علي الجبس
بمسطحات كبيرة 

!تفتكر ممكن انك تختار رسمه وتعملها بنفسك؟
في حاجات بنفتكر أنها صعبة ولكن مع المحاولة بتبقي معقولة 

من الفيديوهات...بيستخدموا أزميل....أو الفيديو ده حاجة زي مقورة المحشي






​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 يناير 2015)

صورة




النقوشات....
الغرفة كلها بي الغامق ونوقشات فاتحة.....
و حائط واحد العكس
فاتحة و نقوشات غامقة

مثل تلك التفاحة...

أو حتي تنفذ بكنب الصالون....وفرشه
سواء أختلاف في الكنب....أو اختلاف في المخدات
و بنفس الفكرة​​






​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 يناير 2015)

صورة





لتصميم حمام ....وليكون لمطعم أو تجاري ما
او حتي بمسكن كبير
بطراز مودرن بلمسة عربية...
بروز بفريم أرش إسلامي...
وأختار إضاءات مخروطية أورنج غامق اللون
وتأثير الخشب أسفل الأحواض ككتلة وخلفية للمرايا

وفي بداية الحمام كديكور...بموجات بإضاءة مخفية 
داخل بروز الخشب

بروز الأرشات بفريمتها البيضاء بين الاحواض...أعطي
خصوصية لمستخدم الحوض الواحد

جميل تضادات وملمس...كل من...الخشب الفاتح و الداكن...والأبيض..والأوراج للإضاءات

نتعلم أفكار بسيط .... لفكر عالي
تأثر علي المكان....فلا تجعله فقط وظيفة 
بل تنطلق الي عالم خاص به
ولمسة تذكر...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 يناير 2015)

فيديو
​


جميل الجبس 
بروزه ...
واللون السماوي بدرجاته
مع الذهبي
والخلفية الرمادي







​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 يناير 2015)

صورة





مش مستحيل
أن المصمم المعماري...او الديكور
يصمم نجفة....أو أثاث
أو أكره....أو قطع الحمام

هي فقط رغبة داخلية....وتركيز...وقليل من الوقت
وستكون النتيجة أجمل من الجاهز
لأنها من فكره
الذي يناسب باقي التصميم



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 يناير 2015)

صورة



مما جاءت الخيالية
مفاجأة الدبل هايت الزجاج هنا
هل من تكرار الادوار بالمبني....فأنفراج المفاجاة
هل هي تكرار البلكونات الادوار....كالأيام
ثم مفاجاة الزجاج...أو حدث جديد بحياة الأنسان المتكررة
العمارة مختلطة بمشاعر المصمم
أو مشاعر الأنسان



​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 يناير 2015)

صورة






عندما تتجمع عناصر جمالية في أطار صورة واحد....فيصعب علي العين تحديد سبب جمالها وتألقها...

الشبابيك بأستطالتها المبالغ فيها ....وستائرها تشاركها الأستطالة 
ما بين لونها وخامتها الداكنة....
والشفافة لتظهر جمال تقسيمات فريمات الشبابيك..ولتدخل الأنارة الطبيعية

ثم الزخارف الفن الإسلامي بالأرضية...بمبالغة تفاصيلها بكبرها...
ودرجات رخامها البيج والبني...

الذي انتقل للحوائط الحجر وفريماتها...بعراميسها الأفقية لتهدئ 
وتضاد الأستطالات بالشبابيك و أعمدتها...

ثم ترك مستويات الإضاءت المختلفة...بين إسبوتس و نجف و أباليك و أباجورات...
بأربع مستويات إضاءات تتعاشق مع الإضاءة الطبيعية...

وما بين الأستطالات و الأضاءات وتفاصيل الرخام الكبيرة....أراد ان يضادهم بتفاصيل صغيرة...تعاكسها وتنسجم معها
فكانت الفسيفساء المغربية...وتفاصيل السجادة الدائرية....

وأراد عنصر مؤثر في قلب المنتصف...فكانت النجمة الإسلامية بجمال تحف خشبها....

تراثية و جمال......وأحساس






​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 يناير 2015)

صورة



​​​تصميم مميز....
ولكن لي بعض الملاحظات عليه....

اللوحة الطولية...حسيت أنها زيادة عن التصميم...وبدونها سيكون أوضح في علاقاته...
وفي تعبير كل بانوة بصوره...و كتلته ولونه...

الستارة لونها جيد...ولكنها ضخمة العرض....ربما لو قسمت الي لونين بدرجة أخري ...
هذة و الأخري ستان سادة من درجات ألوانها...حتكون أرشق

النجفة....برغم كنت أفضل لها أن تبقي أكثرذهبي ....تنسجم اكثر مع شغل ميتل الحائط....
كما أن حجمها قليل في الفراغ...يفضل تزيد 1.3 مرة....

الكنبةأو الأثنين....لم يرق لي شكل الخشب السادة...وحركته....
تحس أنه مخالفة للتصميم....ربما القماش...و الخشب...
ربما يحتاج ذهبي كتأثير مذهب الجدار....
طقم الانترية في الخلف أكثر تألق و أنسجام مع التصميم....

رما لو كانت الطاولة بزجاج إليبس وأرجل ذهبية اكثر...ستنسج اكثر مع أكسسوارت الحائط....

أفتكر لا داعي لأستخدام الرخام واللون الأسود للأبجوارات في الوسط...
فعلاقات ألوان التصميم البني حتي البيج....والنبتي....
ربما النبيتي أوحتي البني الفاتح كان يكفي

تصميم وعناصر رائعة....فقط تلك الملاحظات ربما تزيد من تألقها و أنسجامها....​​​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يناير 2015)

من الخبرات....حتي تتجنب الأحراجات
لا تسلم أي لوحة لعميل قبل مراجعاتها جيدا...لن تأخذ 5 دقائق أو حتي 10
فقط أغلق شاشة الجهاز....وركز في المراجعة

سواء عميل...أو مدير....أو مهندس بيراجع
ستجعلك أكثر مهنية وتخصص وتقدير


وتبعد عنك الكلام...

بسبب 5 دقائق
أفضل مراجعة مش علي الجهاز فقط...ولكن
أطبعها علي ورق A3 أو أكبر....ويكون معاك قلم أحمر....يفضل شبه الفلومستر بسن رفيع
وتحاول تعيش في دور مصحح...وكأنك تصحح لشخص أقل خبرة
وأبعد عنك وجع الدماغ

_



_​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يناير 2015)

صورة





الحجر بالأرضي...يعلوه باقي المبني بالأبيض المتألق
مع دائرية الكورنر

https://www.facebook.com/Ana.Me3mar...1109/875665612455018/?type=1&relevant_count=1




​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 يناير 2015)

صورة



التشكيل ببلاطات البلكونات البيضاء
خارج كتلة الزجاج

لتشكل دوائر بارزة...
يوجد كثير من تلك التصميمات التي تظهر اللعب بالبلاطات
علي شواطئ البحر 

وكأنها تلعب علي الشاطئ



​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 يناير 2015)

صورتين



ربما الجمال في أتجاه واحد لا يكفي....
لان قد يكون كثيير
وقد يحتاج الي لفته ما
مثل أحدي العناصر ....واحده او اكثر تكون من الجبس الأبيض
تلفت النظر لها ولجمال الأخر وتأكده
أوتتضاد معه...








​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 يناير 2015)

3 صور


في غياب العاطفة...
ادرك المعماري و مهندس الديكور ذلك
فما كان منهم إلا أن يتفاعلوا ليصمموا
عمارة الاحتواء
تحتوي الساكن والمستخدم ببوكساتها .....boxes
في الداخل وفي الخارج
وكانها تحتضنه لتعوض شعور ما....














​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 يناير 2015)

4 صور



ربما كان مشروع يطل من زاويه ما علي بحر... في الكورنر
فوجه اليه كل المبني بتدرجات...
مستغلها كبلكونات
وجلسات كبيرة
وبخطوط فلات ومنحنية و منكسرة....لينوع ويشكل الإطلالات...
وربط بينها بسلالم كثيرة...وكان الأدوار بسطات للسلم في تجرد للكتل....
وزجاج الادوار يغطس بداخل كاسرات الشمس البارزة

ثم مفاجأة المشروع بأطلاق الكتلة الزجاج المستطيلة المبالغة ببلاطه سطحها
و بكتلة مرتفعه بكامل المشروع
وطائرة في أتجاه البحر ....أو النهر....أو مصدر أطلاله















​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 فبراير 2015)

3 صور



عناصر اللاندسكيب
في السكني...أو حتي في مباني خدمات اللاندسكيب عموما
سواء محلات...حمامات

والحائط الكتلة الحجر بأستطالته والأعمدة الخشب...بطييعبتهم.....والبلاطات البيضاء بأفقيتها تقطع الحجر بمستويات











​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 فبراير 2015)

صورة




علي ناصية المشروع
تطل الكتل بتوجيهاتها المختلفة
وأكده...بمسطحات الزجاج و إضاءاتها ليلا....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 فبراير 2015)

صورة



الحجر والخشب
طبيعية وجمال ودفء



​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 فبراير 2015)

صورة




جمال ...التباين في حجم الكتابات
مابين Architecture
و zoo
ثم أختيار أول حرف ليكون بيج فيهما....
مثل لون الظرافات
واختيار انوع مميزه من الكتابات....حتي أحس انها رفيعه رشيقة أيضا مثل الظرافات

الكتابات...وفن الإظهار



​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 فبراير 2015)

صورة





قد ننسي أن إستخدام كمرة وعمود
من تكوين التصميم...
وهنا من البلكونه كفريم دبل هايت بفتحاته حتي السور
بوابة دبل هايت
وللربط و أندماجها مع الكتل...أطلق برج ليمر بها....و لتكون فراغ رائع

وربط أيضا بالرخام البيج و البياض الأزرق...

إضافة بسيطة للتصميم. ومن التصميم. وليست دخيلة.....فعلت الكثير
لو تخيلت التصميم بدونها ...تحس بالفرق​​






​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 فبراير 2015)

صورة




الديكور يتفاعل مع طبيعة المناخ....
وسمات بلد التصميم
فهنا السجادة الفرو ...وكانها الثليج يغطي الأرضية الباركية الداكنة التي تظهرها وتاكدها....
و طاولة الطعام كشجرة في الخارج
تنسدل منها أوراقها النجف..أو زينتها

وهنا يعيش المصمم مع البيئة فتؤثر علي تصميمه و علي مشاعره.....فلا يكون امامه إلا أبتكار يستمر و يعيش مع الساكن.....

https://www.facebook.com/visual.arc...5671/805594499521083/?type=1&relevant_count=1




​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 فبراير 2015)

مصباح علاء الدين

أفتكر....يصبح العلم سهلا إذا كان شارحه...يصل للطريقة التي فكر بها منفذه أو مبتكره أو مصممه...
وأسوء أسلوب هو الإلتفاف...والنقل المجرد....والترجمة الصماء... والإستقطاعات او قص الأفكار أي عدم تسلل الفكر بالمنطق و إخفاء جزء غالبا بعدم ادراك من الشارح....فيفقد المتابع له حماس تسلسل المفكر او المصمم.... 
والكلام ده للتصميمات والمواد والتفاصيل....الحديثة و القديمة

مثلا لو تكلمنا عن القديم..
العمارات الإسلامية القديمة....وليكن العمارة الفاطمية...إذا توغل الشارح لعقلية تفكير مصممين تلك العمارة....سيجد ترابط ما بين عناصرها....يعني نسب الباب...والشباك ....والقبب...والقبوات....والأعمدة...وسيكون قادر علي إيجاد علاقات تربط بين عناصرها...ليحللها ويفصصها كعلم....

والدليل علي ذلك....هناك روابط ما بين عناصر الحضارة الواحدة منهم كالفاطمية....أو مدرسة الفاطمية ...هناك أشياء ما تربط بين نسبها وتصميماتها...فما هي؟...ولماذا لا تظهر واضحة جلية للطالب و المعماري و المحب و الخريج....والجميع

اعلم أن هناك ألاف ومئات البحوث....والدرسات....والمشاريع....و الرسالات العليا...ولكن أين أنصهرت بعلومها و فنونها....أو حتي تسلسل تطورها...أين؟!

فبحب دراستها... كعناصر.....ثم كوحدات اكبر....ثم كمباني...ومقارنه بين مباني مشاريعها
بين عمارة المساجد...وعمارة المساكن....والحمامات....وخلافه....للوصول لتلك العلاقات....
وبقليل من الإظهار .....ونماذج المباني من ذلك العصر...
يمكن ان يكون كتاب من ضمن سلسة كتب .....المجموعة الذهبية للعمارة الإسلامية.....ومنها كتاب العمارة الفاطمية

يتصفحه الطالب فيفهم صوره و محتواه....وعلاقات تفاصيلة وسبب ربط المصمم بينها....وبين نسبها....ويجدها سهلة ميسرة مفصصة....وكأنه حلل تلك العمارة....تحليل مسبب لتفكير مصمميها...أو أووجد حل لغزها

وعندها لن تقف تلك السلسة المجموعة الذهبية عندنا بمصر...ولا بالعالم العربي....بل سيتصفحها وينقل منها...ويتمتع بها مصممين اخرين من باقي العالم....فيتأمل الفرنسي كتاب الحضارة الأيوبية....ويتمتع المصمم الياباني بكتاب العمارة الفاطمية.....ويدرك الالماني تفاصيل من كتاب الحضارة العباسية....

سياتي يوم من يريد ... كشخص أو أفراد ....ان يفرك أفكار تلك العمارات الإسلامية.....ويربط بينها...ليخرج منها سحر حضارات إسلامية سابقة...أو إكتشاف ذلك الكنز ...تاركا أخر سلسلة من المجموعة ... لكتاب !....كتاب الحضارة الإسلامية الجديدة القادمة....


​






​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 فبراير 2015)

صورة




فريمات المصمت الأورنج.....المشطوفة
وكأنها تقسم الكتل الي مثلثات
وكتلة زجاج اخري أقل أرتفاع تؤكد المثلثات
أخذه معها عناصر أخري أقل للفريمات الأورنج....

وكتلة بالأدور الأولي...تضاد كتل البرج

وكتلة زجاج بالأدوار الأولي...تضاد المصمت

بتعاشق بين المصمت وال void

​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 فبراير 2015)

صورة



التباين...بالظهور و الاخفاء الجزئي
فن التشويق

وزجاج الواجهة ينطلق للسماء...تاركا مبناه



​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 فبراير 2015)

صورة




حركة السقف الأورجانك
وكأن الأغصان الأعمدة الخشب المتمايلة تحمله
وكأن الرياح أثرت علي حركة المبني....السقف والأغصان فجعلتهم يتمايلون....

الأغصان ومن وراءها الزجاج بجمال إضاءتها​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 فبراير 2015)

صورتين




إبتكار إستخدام الخرسانة بشكلها الأورجانك الشجري
للأعمدة بجزعها و فروعها الأربعة
وتستمر لتشكل السقف بفتحاته
بالتأثر بطبيعة الأشجار

والزجاج للحوائط والسقف يشارك في التصميم

يكفي كأبتكار لأي مشروع







​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 فبراير 2015)

3 صور





رغم أني لا أميل للطوب الزجاجي
ولكن المصمم هنا أجاده كعنصر مؤثر بتصميم دبل هايت الفراغ
بتأثيره ...من نفاذ الإضاءات الطبيعية
مع خصوصية المكان


أفتكر ممكن أيضا يستخدم في الحمامات للإنارة مع الخصوصية














​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 فبراير 2015)

4 صور




أراد أن تعبر الساعة الشباك الدائري بضخامتها
علي النهر أو حتي البحر

لتعطي تأثير بالداخل والخارج....وأهمية لمبناه السكني


















​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 فبراير 2015)

صورة



كم هو غريب...أن نورمان فوستر
يدرس عناصر العمارة الإسلامية...ويفهمها
ثم يبسطها...ويستخدمها في عماراتنا العربية

ولما لا نقوم نحن بذلك....فهذا ليس بمستحيل
مجرد الواحد يقرر تبسيط عناصر فن عمارة الإسلامية

ويعيد صياغتها
حتي لو كانت مقرنصات....ملاقف.....ساحات...تفاصيل....شبابيك...فتحات....مشربيات
ثم يترك الباقي لجمال طبيعيية الخشب
لتعبر عن نفسها

وهنا عمل تباين بين فتحات المشربيات بين فتحات كبيرة و صغيرة...للتنوع
وكذلك التصاد بين مصمت الخشب و المشربية الفتحات....
ووظيفية لطبيعة بلد التصميم بالخليج
للتخفيف من أشعة الشمس
وربما يكون لها تأثير حركة الهواء و التهوية

وفتحات السقف ترمي ظلالها وتمرر أشعة الشمس

حتي فوستر لم يترك فن تفاصيل النحمة الأسلامية والزجاج الملون....
من فنون العمارة الأسلامية..ليعيد صياغتها بمفهوم عصري جديد...
مكبرة فوق المدخل...

ليصميم فراغ تحب الجلوس تحته في تلك المدينة....




​



​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 فبراير 2015)

صورة




عندما يحاكي المعماري الطبيعة
ويغازلها

بأستطالة وتدرج مبناه....مستخدما الخشب في أجزاءه
قبل الأسقف المثلثة..Gable
ويزيد بلون مبناه البني القريب من لون الخشب....


وكأن خشب مبناه بتعدد توجيهات زوايا مبناه....يلاغي خشب الأشجار
مصدره ومنشأه

أنه مصمم يعشق الطبيعة و يفهمها...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 فبراير 2015)

صورة



جميلة علاقة مدرجات السطح...مع اللاندسكيب
وكأنها يكملوا بعضهما كإليبس
سواء كموقع عام....
وممكن أن يستشعرها الجالس في المدرجات


ثم أطلق إليبسات أخري خضراء...لمزيد من التفاعل

​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 فبراير 2015)

صورة



تشكيل إليبس مائل للخدمات ...مناطق خضراء والطرق وممرات
بقلب الشكل القريب للرباعي

وحل المباني فيما بينهم...بلونها الرصاصي

تضاد الرباعي مع الإليبس حتي بالتخطيط....يعطي حركة بالتصميم وتضاد...





​​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 فبراير 2015)

صورة



تخطيط الحي السكني...
حل دائري ...يؤدي الي إليبس بطرق أشعاعية من المركز

وربط بينهم بحدائق و عناصر مائية بالمنتصف....كخدمات






​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 فبراير 2015)

صورة




أمام كتل الزجاج المبني
كتل المصمت البني بفتحاتها كجزء أمام الزجاج

والسقف البراز بتألق
فوق خيالية الاعمدة





​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 فبراير 2015)

صورة




الأعمدة العالية الدبل هايت
مكونة فرغات الجلسات تحت السقف
وأمام حمام السباحة

ولم ينسي تشكيلات السقف بين كمر خرساة و خشب

والجلسات المكشوفة تتفاعل بمواد مماثلة من جلسات بيضاء خرسانة أو طوب
وحتي الطاولة خشب تتفاعل مغ خشب السقف

​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 فبراير 2015)

صورة




الخرسانة كفريمات.....
والطوب كواجهة جانبية....و louvers أكتاف راسية
وحتي كأرضية بلاطات طوب
و louvers كمرات أفقية
مع الكمرات الميتل
حتي أختيار نوع الشجيرة يتناسب مع المواد و التصميم

في تعبير جديد بالمواد



​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 فبراير 2015)

صورة




مفاجأة الفريم بأستطالته....بمبالغة
وكتل الاجناب...بينها جيوب للداخل
أكد غموضها بخيالية... ببعض الكمر والأعمدة
أعطت مبناه تعبير جديد علينا...



أنها مدرسة من المصمم...
لا مانع لدي أن اجلس تلميذ في صفوف خيالته المعمارية...لأتعلم

لوحبيت أسميها فسيكون...
مبالغة الإستطالات.....و خيالية الإستقطاعات

​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 فبراير 2015)

صورة




الزجاج يعبر عن شفافيته
ليصف الأنوار بداخله
بكبير مسطحاته

داخل بوكسات الأبيض والأسود العريييضة...بتضادهما
كلونين..وكفرق حركة بينهما
​وربما يضيف المصمم حرف ك E ... متألف للتقريب و التعود 

ومفاجأة بروز كتلة البلكونة فوق المدخل...
ببلاطتها وزجاجها...

بساطة و قوة في التعبير....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 فبراير 2015)

صورة



علاقة جمعت بين
الفلات و المنحني
وبين المصمت و ال void

من خلال مفاجأة الفريم الحجر الضخم...والحائط الخلفي بضخامته
يقطعوا الكتلة المنحنية الزجاج
والبلاطات البيضاء ببروزها تقطع الحجر والزجاج

ولم ينسي ظهور أخر للمصمت للسطح فوق الكتلة الزجاج



​


----------



## كينج خوليو (4 فبراير 2015)

فى غاية الجمال والروعة....بارك الله فيك :7::7::7:


----------



## أنا معماري (5 فبراير 2015)

كينج خوليو قال:


> فى غاية الجمال والروعة....بارك الله فيك :7::7::7:



الله يبارك لك...


----------



## أنا معماري (5 فبراير 2015)

صورة
​



مشروع طالب...
جميل درجة النبيتي في تلوين المشروع.....مع البيجات



​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 فبراير 2015)

صورة




أباليق بالداخل...جميل كخلفية للتفزيون
وغامق لونها للمخدات....

https://www.facebook.com/visual.arc...5671/808933789187154/?type=1&relevant_count=1




​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 فبراير 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 فبراير 2015)

صورة

​



طبيعية الصخور والزلط بألوانه البيجات
وإضاءات زرقاء كاليزر بالأجناب
من تحت شفافية الزجاج
وأختيار الرخام الحجري للحوائط و الأرضية...والأحواض تشبه الحجر

أظهرت طبيعية المواد بخيالية الإضاءات



​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 فبراير 2015)

صورة



أرد بطبيعية الخشب و جودته
أن تؤثر علي تصميمه
كبانوهات حوائط و أجزاء السقف
وبالغ بسقوط الخشب البلاطة ليؤكد الفكرة

والأبيض يتفاعل مع الخشب بجمال


وينعكس الخشب علي مسطبة الجلسات والطاولة بتألقه


​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 فبراير 2015)

صورة




تأثير texture بلونه الأزرق الزهري
رائع للحائط

وينعكس علي الفرش بدرجات الأزرق واللبني
وعلي الزهرية والتحف والمخدات
بتشكيلات الأزرق واللبني الرائعة

أعطت أمتداد وتفاءل للتصميم

والأبيض background خلفية يساعد باقي الألوان للظهور و التمييز

ولم ينسي النباتات الجافة التي تكمل فكرته



​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 فبراير 2015)

صورة




الممرات كثيرة...
ولكن وضع بلاطات بين الحصي في منتصف الممر المتموج
بأسيجة وشجيرات كروية علي الجانبين
بين أفرع الشجر

للجمال من يجيدونه ....مستفيدين من الطبيعة

https://www.facebook.com/visual.arc...5671/807401449340388/?type=1&relevant_count=1




​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 فبراير 2015)

صورتين




تكرارية فريمات الصور...ومسافاتها المتساوية
وفريماتها و المسطحات البيضاء حول الصورة

تعطي تأثير للفراغ...سواء معرض....منزل...مكتب 
يؤثر علي تصميم المكان

​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 فبراير 2015)

صورة




جاء مصمم ديكور يوما
فقرر أن يصمم طاولة للتلفزيون...كخشبة مسرح أو سينما
فأنطلق بها
وأصبح من بعد تصميمه
يتداولها مصممي العالم
فقط كانت فكرة أبتكار....لحقتها فن التقليد والأقتباس....بمعاني مختلفة
لتقف لدينا هنا....






​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 فبراير 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 فبراير 2015)

صورة





حتي الان...نحن لا نعرف كيف نستمتع بالحمام
لاننا الأن لسنا أصحاب حضارة
فلا نعرف نعيش رفهيات الحضارة
فتجد من لديه حمام رائع....وبانيو
ويأخذ الدش واقف...ولا يستخدمه للأسترخاء

واضعا شامبو بالبانيو...وشموع...وحتي بخور 
أو شموع بالبخور
لنصف ساعة ....أو اكثر
لتذهب هموم اليوم...أو الأيام

عندما كانت لدينا حضارات إسلامية عريقة....كان يوجد حمامات عامة
...والأغنياء لديهم حمامات بقصورهم مغلقة ....للأسترخاء...والأستمتاع
بالمياة...وقد كان لديهم حمامات بخار أيضا
فهي علاج نفسي وروحي وبدني....

حتي في الغرب لانهم أصحاب حضارات الأن...فيوجد الكثيير ممن يجييد الأستمتاع بهذا....
ويتهافتون علي شراء الشموع و الروائح والبخور والشامبوهات الخاصة بالأستحمام جلوسا....
حتي بيربطوا ده بالعلاقات الزوجية... أو بتهئية الجو لذلك...و الأسترخاء النفسي

فمتي تجد نفسك تفعل ذلك...تدرك بأنك علي مشارف حضارة جديدة
أو أنك أكتسبت صفة من صفات الحضارة....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 فبراير 2015)

صورة




أراد المصمم اللعب بالمربعات
المصمته و الشبابيك
وتنوع أتجاهات الكتل بزوايا 45

وتنوع المواد بملمسها ولونها
الأبيض و السيمون الغامق و الحجر و الأبيض

وخشونة الحجر ونعومة الأبيض
وديل هايت الزجاج في تضاد مع مربعة الشباك

فقط اختلف معه في درجة السيمون الغامق.....كانت تفضل درجة أهدء

اترك بصمتمك في كل مبني تصميمه...حتي ولو كانت الأمكان
بسيطة....مع المالك

وأحتفظ بأي عمل أو تصميم أو أشراف.....من صور و رسومات....حتي ولو كان أشراف موقع او مشاريع كلية...أو حتي تصميم غرفة....فهذة خبرات حياتك تزيد مع الأيام....لتصبح تاريخك



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 فبراير 2015)

صورة




الحجر و الخشب و الأبيض
في تعبير جديد
بأستطالة المدخل وبروزه عن الاكتاف الحجر
ونوع في أطوالها
والخشب للأرضية و السقف و ال louvers بالبلكونات


وترك الباقي للزجاج بفريماته الخشبية





​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 فبراير 2015)

4 صور





أنشقاق المبني
في زاوية أنكساره
تاركا فراغ للسماء...
ولتأكيد الأنشقاق وتقديره ....جعل البلكونات متكرره بوحدتها
متكرره في تعبيرها
كانها مجموعة من فريمات البوكسات boxes


















​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 فبراير 2015)

صورة




فن المعارض...وتصميمها من الداخل
ما بين غاطس المعروضات
وبارزة
وكتل حرة من الزجاج .... بتنوع

والكل أبيض رصاصي حتي السقف بخطوطه الغاطسة الغامقة و إضاءات إسبوتس
والأرضية الباركية الخشب تعطي إصالة ودفء للمعروضات
عندما يمشي عليها الزائر يحسها بقدميه

​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 فبراير 2015)

دعونا نحتفل....!!

قد تذهب لمعرفة نتيجتك في نهاية السنة....وتضع يدك علي قلبك و انت تقراءها من بين السطور....

ثم قد تحتفل بها....

أما أأأن ...أن نحتفل بالمثل بنتيجة جامعاتنا...بين جامعات العالم
فلنحتفل بترتيبها المصنف بها بين باقي الجامعات
أحتفال طلابي ...مع البالونات...وترتيب جامعتنا كل سنة
حتي ولو كان ترتيبها 500
حتي يراها الأساتذة و العميد و المعيدين.....

فندرك أين نحن...؟!!
أو يدركنا الأخريين...!!



​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 فبراير 2015)

صورة



مازال الخشب يحتل المرتبة الأولي في التصميمات العالمية
بجمال ظهوره و طبيعيته مع غالبا أبيض التصميم
وهنا ما بين السقف المائل و الأعمدة الخشب الرفيعة
وتنوعها بين العادية و الدبل هايت
وحتي فريمات الشبابيك
وتضاد المصمت مع الزجاج
والأشجار بخشبها تتفاعل مع الخشب المعماري


​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 فبراير 2015)

صورة


​


أدخال المثمنات و المسدسات في الكتل الرئيسية
تضفي حركة بالمساقط و الواجهات
وأيضا بالطبع تعطي خصوصية الأطلال من الداخل
وخصوصية الفراغ الداخلي وتأكيده...وحتي فرشه

وهنا ما بين تنوعها في الشبابيك الفردية و الدبل هايت...
وتنوعها في الأرتفاعات

والحجر الصخور تنتشر بالموقع وحول العنصر المائي و الخضرة الحشائش
وكأنه أخذ منها وأكمل بها تشطيب سفل الواجهات
وأخذ من درجة لون البيج كبياض بيج اللون للواجهات

وأبراج الدفايات من الحجر وجزء من الكتلة

لابد أن تعطي هذا...... الجمال و التألق للمسكن





​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 فبراير 2015)

صورة



لم أدرك...
أن مجرد تغيير بروزات كورنرات البلكونات
قد يعطي هذا الأحساس
لحركة و ديناميكية مبناه

ورأسية التجليد الخشب ...تثبت المبني من تأثير حركه بلكونات المبني
مع تطاير البلكونات...كان في حاجة للتثبيت

مع قواطيع الحوائط السوداء بالأرضي....








​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 فبراير 2015)

صورة




جميل عندم يدرك المعماري
الجار....الشارع...موقع مبناه
ويتخيل الخضرة
وشكل أعمدة الانارة
وقد تكون مشابهة و تناسب أستايل style مبناه

فيدركها المار...الماشي....الجار...الراكب
واضعا بصمته



​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 فبراير 2015)

صورة



الأرشات وجمالها
بالداخل و الخارج
سحر...وتراثية... و خيالية

أنه المصمم
عنده المقدر يحولها حتي الي خيالية ألف ليلة وليلة.....





​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 فبراير 2015)

صورة





مستويات الخطوط البلاطات البيضاء
الأفقية.... والفريمات البوكس box
وبوكس أخر louvers شرائح خشب
والحجر كأكتاف بالأرضي و بجوار المدخل و احوض الزرع

والبوابة ربما خشب او ميتل بشرائح أفقية

وفتحات البلاطات البيضاء بالأول و الأرضي

في تصميم مميز بأستخدام المواد الطبيعية في التصميم



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 فبراير 2015)

صورة



جمال تضاد الأبيض بصفاءه و حركته
كأنحناءات تمثل المودرن
ويقابله الطوب بتشكيلات عادية و بارزة أرشات...ومتعمدة 
والخرساتات الاعمدة و الكرانيش والطوب يمثلون القديم

في تضاد رائع للقديم و المودرن
والسور الزجاج المودرن
بشففيته

​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 فبراير 2015)

صورة



تصميم مميز لأستخدام الطوب
كأكتاف زجزاج....بداخل الفريمات الدبل هايت الخرسانة
أو بالدور الثاني بين الشبابيك...العريضة و الرفيعة
أو منحنية للتغطية 
لسبب ما أمام المدخل

حتي مباني الخرسانة و الطوب....ممكن تصمم بجمال
لم يرق لي تصميمات الأبنية التعليمية بالخرسانةو الطوب
لماذا لا يتعلمون المصممين من تلك الأبنية
وعناصر جديدة
لتلك المباني!!





​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 فبراير 2015)

أول خطوة في فشلك .. خوفك من الفشل


----------



## أنا معماري (12 فبراير 2015)

خيالية الأخراج...









​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 فبراير 2015)

فيديو و صورة
​
عندما يتفاعل المصمم مع بيئة مشروعه
مطار سنغافورة
والأمطار الغزيرة

فأثرت علي المعماري بأن جعل الأعمدة أشجار و بالسقف ورق أشجار 
وأثرت علي مصمم الديكور فصمم حركة للأمطار

الأبتكار...ينطلق عندما تطرق بابه
وفاز بأحسن مطارات في العالم... 









الأشجار المعمارية....والأوراق مستطيلات بتجريدية...وحتي أنعكست علي رخام الأرضية وكانها ظلال











​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 فبراير 2015)

من الخبرات....حتي تتجنب الأحراجات
لا تسلم أي لوحة لعميل قبل مراجعاتها جيدا...لن تأخذ 5 دقائق أو حتي 10
فقط أغلق شاشة الجهاز....وركز في المراجعة

سواء عميل...أو مدير....أو مهندس بيراجع
حتي لو كان في عشم بينكم ....
ستجعلك أكثر مهنية وتخصص وتقدير
وتبعد عنك الكلام...

بسبب 5 دقائق
أفضل مراجعة مش علي الجهاز فقط...ولكن
أطبعها علي ورق A3 أو أكبر....ويكون معاك قلم أحمر....يفضل شبه الفلومستر بسن رفيع
وتحاول تعيش في دور مصحح...وكأنك تصحح لشخص أقل خبرة
وأبعد عنك وجع الدماغ
_





_​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 فبراير 2015)

صورة
​



الأباجورة الموف....كان يفضل لها شئ أخر...
تصميم جميل...
ضع ستائر بيضاء شفافة جنب البيج



​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 فبراير 2015)

4 صور








ياريت كان أستمر بالقماش النمري....لباقي الصالون....
ولو حتي الستائر....أو البني و البيج عموما

عموما تصميم مميز...















​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 فبراير 2015)

صورة




لماذا عندما نبدء في التفكير في التصميم
نحاول أن نستدعي أفكار ماضية
أو تصاميم الصندوق
أو تكرارية الموجود
ربما لو تركنا خيالنا حر....لكان فيه أنطلاق و تحرر 
للأفضل....بموهبة و أبداع

وهنا خيالية الإضاءات ....التي ربطت خلفية السرير بالأباجورات.... بأنطلاق
وتضاد معها الفريمات الخشب الأربعة بتكراريتها



​​


----------



## رمزة الزبير (15 فبراير 2015)




----------



## رمزة الزبير (15 فبراير 2015)

شكراً لك أخي محمد للمرة الثانية مجهود كبير ورائع ويحس به كل من يتذوق الجمال..


----------



## أنا معماري (15 فبراير 2015)

سعيد بمشاركتكي وتشجعيكي ....أختنا رمزة الزبير...
الله يبارك لكي​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 فبراير 2015)

صورة




من وسط خطوط ممراته المنحنية
ميزها بتقسماتها
بألوانها وموادها
ورائع قليل عرض الزلط ....
ليمتع الماشي بالتنوع
وسط الأشجار و الأسيجة و الشجيرات



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 فبراير 2015)

صورة




الاحساس بتأثير اجزاء المبني
حتي ولو مظلة ممر
أو دوائر بها
وظلالها
و الإضاءات من خلال فتحاتها
وعلاقاتها بباقي مواد المبني
الخرسانة والخشب ونوع الأرضية



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 فبراير 2015)

صورة





سماع صوت الماء
خرير الماء....راحة و أسترخاء وجمال
نفتقده



​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 فبراير 2015)

​4 صور





مكتبه جامعه تايباى .......تايوان
اصبحت العماره ماده لدنه فى يد المصمم يصنع منها مايتخيل

سمر فؤاد


جميل ....بل رائع
هل أخذ فكرتها من حركة صفحات الكتاب​​​​​






















​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 فبراير 2015)

صورة




أنحناءات تشكيلات الرخام
بمبالغة حجم تفاصيلها
داخل الجدران الفلات
تعطي أنطلاق و حركة وجمال....بالأرضية

​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 فبراير 2015)

صورة




غاطس بسيط....بداخل الجدار الرخام
بخلفية تضاد ببنيات رخام غامقة 
وإضاءة إسبوتس
والزهرية
بسيطة و جميلة....في أي مكان بالبيت ولو كوريدور
لسكني او حتي مكاتب



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 فبراير 2015)

صورة




جمال و خيالية 
الأرش الكبير
القطيفة الناعم....
كخلفية للسرير
ولم يرد لون بياض يزعجة
فأختار درجة بياض بنفس الدرجة
مع فريم أفتح ليمييز بينهما....مع إضاءات خفية


وذهبية المخدة بنقوشاتها مع ذهبية الكومودينو 
أكملت التصميم


لا أتفق معه في الأضاءة الزرقاء بالنجفة....
كانت في حاجة الي إضاءة بيضاء مع الكور..لتعطي أحساس اللؤلؤ




​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 فبراير 2015)

صورة





للمتعطشين لراحة...وجمال الفنون الإسلامي....
بحضاراتها ودفءها....ومعانيها

لا تتركوها بعيدة....أعيدوها إلينا

​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 فبراير 2015)

صورة




سحر الطراز الإسلامي
بأرشاته المتنوعة
والأباليق بخطوط ألوانها حول الفتحات
والكورنيشة الخشب بجمال تفاصيلها
تظهر من بين الإضاءات و اللون الذهبي





​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 فبراير 2015)

صورة



تنوع المرايات الدائرية
بأختلاف أقطارها​​​​​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 فبراير 2015)

صورة




الفراغ أسفل السلم....
وأستخدامه في التصميم
بدائريته الرخام...وحسن أختيار نباتات الظلال والشجيرات الرفيعة
شبه جريد النخيل
وجمال الأرضيية الخشب الباركية مع خشب السلالم
والأبيض وشفافية الزجاج ...

رائع في الدبل هايت



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 فبراير 2015)

صورة





جميل تبليطات كسر الحجر...
بعشوائيتها و أختلاف مساحتها...
تتفاعل مع الشجر والخضرة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 فبراير 2015)

صورة




الزجاج في ضلف المطبخ....
بتقسيمات فريماتها الخشب
جمال و أتساع ....للمطبخ
وعرض ما بالداخل
وحسن أختيار الرخام بلونه ودرجاته ونوعه...للحائط وكذلك لرخامات المطبخ كونتر...



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 فبراير 2015)

صورة




الأبيض بصفاءه
والاحمر النبيتي اللامع...
قد يكون من مادة مشابهة للأسقف الفرنسية المشدودة....أو الفيبر....ياريت لو حد عنده تاكيد لها
والشكل الأورجانك ك Ireland .....طاولة جزيرة لمطبخ واسع
و الكراسي يمكن وضعها حول البار....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 فبراير 2015)

صورة




بوابات للسماء
دائما جميلة 
سواء مودرن أو كلاسيك

كانها ترحب بالمستخدم....والماشي...والسائق

وهنا رائع ويظهر منها الجبال الخضراء....وتكرارية موديول مبناة
وسط تشكيلات الكلاسيك 
من كرانيش و أعمدة و أبراج و بروزات

لماذا لا نراها في تصميمات مدننا...






​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 فبراير 2015)

صورة




لم يعجب المصمم
طبيعة مدينة نيويورك وزحمتها
فقرر نقل أرض مشروعة
لمستوي أعلي
واحة خاصة به

واوجد عليها برجي مبناه

ياتري أستخدم كتل أسفل واحته...في أي أستخدام!!
وخصوصا المائلة

فكرني ببرج أفتكر بسنغافورة اللي عمل حمام سباحة ضخم فوق أبراج فندقه الثلاثة
ححاول أرفعها بالتعليقات....

​

 


​
أبراج فندق بسنغافورة....وحمام السباحة واحة أعلاه​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 فبراير 2015)

4 صور



أختار لمشروع مبناه ...بفلوريد 
الاعمدة الزجزاج
كبروز لبوكس زجاج المبني
وتستمر بنفس الزجزاج 
لتحمل مبناه

​














​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 فبراير 2015)

2 فيديو...علي مشاركتين





​
ماكينة لف كانات اتوماتيك

ممكن حد يشتريها ويعملها مشروع ورشة ....للتوريد....أو حتي مجموعة

المقاول يعطية رسومات انشائي الأعمدة
والورشة تخرج كل كانات الاعمدة

حسب الاعمدة
وحسب الأدوار

تحت دعاية
أعطيني رسومات أعمدتك...أوردلك الكانات جاهزة....وفر وقت وجهد و خامات
​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 فبراير 2015)

فيديو



أو حتي يبدء بماكينة نصف أتوماتيك كبداية ...

​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 فبراير 2015)

صورة




الحجر و الخشب
يعبران بطبيعتيهما بالخارج و الداخل
بفخامة...وحنان






​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 فبراير 2015)

لماذا ليس عندنا رغبة 
في معرفة أسعار مواد وعناصر البناء
ولو حتي تكون فكرة عن حدود السعر
فتكون رأي بأستخدام تلك المادة أو بديل...أو الأرخص
أو حتي الاغلي في حالة قدرة المالك

فعندما يأتي أليك عمل....لن ينتظر تجميع كل تلك الخبرات...

فهنا الزجاج الملون ....ما المانع عند مروري علي محل أو مركز بيع...أن ألقي نظرة وأخذ فكرة....ولو تقريبية....عن الموجود بالسوق...والأسعار
وحتي بالبحث عن البديل بالنت....في دقائق....وهل يستحق....وسعر الشحن.....

هل تخجل من البائع..أو صاحب المعرض....فقط قل له ان طالب او معماري أو مصمم...وبكون فكره عن أسعار منتجات البناء....ربما يعرض عليك عمل او تعمله تصميم مبني...فلا تخجل...أقتحم يامااان 

أذا فعلت ذلك بهواية وحب....خلال فترة ما سيبني رصيد مميز....وخبرة....و ربما أثناء ذلك تكون تلك سبب لحضور الاعمال...والعلاقات

أو ربما أختار فقط شباك صغير من الزجاج الملون في مقدمة تصميمك أو مبني تصميمك....لتخفيض التكلفة....

العمارة حب يبني....بخطوات....بألوانها....وأنحناءتها....وتضاد موادها...
مثل ما تحب زوجتك...أو ستحبها



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 فبراير 2015)

صورة




ربما أدخال مظلة في التصميم
وربطها بتشابهها مع السقف البارز
واعمدتها الدبل هايت..مشابهة لأعمدة باقي المبني

قد ربطت عناصر مبناه من كتل
وأكدت المدخل

وظلال
وأستراحة
وجمال

وحتي الكولسترا الجدار لها...دور وتأثير بالداخل و الخارج...

وسط تكرارية مديول فتحات الشبابيك و كاسرات 
الشمس...المتشابهة في مبناة




​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 فبراير 2015)

4 صور



تحويل سطح الحائط الساند الخرساني
أو حتي للأسوار
لمادة إظهار لسطحها

















​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 فبراير 2015)

صورة




كلمه سيراميك مقترنه بالحمامات و المطابخ....
وكانها أحد القوالب او الصناديق 
تحد ما نريده ...

فقط هنا الطبيعيية....ووسط الحجر و الخشب....
راحة و أستمتاع بالحمام....

ودفء الطبيعة بموادها

وليست جافة صلدة قاسية .....كالسيراميك
فيستريح المستخدم علي المرحاض....أو جالس في البانيو....أو يفرك أسنانه علي الحوض....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 فبراير 2015)

صورة




رائع و اكثر من رائع...
الباثيوهات....أو الحوش المفتوح للسماء
متنفس بداخل المبني و بالحوش نفسه
وخصوصية نبعة مننا
ودلع الزرع و الخضرة ....وربما صوت الماء او شكله

وهنا عبر بأستخدامات الخشب لمزيد من الطبيعييية في مبناه
بتنوعها
ما بين بوكس الحائط...وفريمات للزجاج العريضة
و خطوط خشب السلم

بألونهم الداكنة....وسط الأبيض و البيج
وبعض بلاطات الأرضيات أيضا تشارك بداكنها
بين الأبيض...

سواء كانت الأحواش أو الباثيوهات مفتوحة....أو مغلقة
ولكن تتدفق منها الحياة....
بأشجارها

وبعد ان ينتهي المصمم منها....ربما يجلس علي أحد الكراسي....ليستشعر مفردات جمال وراحة مبناه...
قبل أن ينطلق الي حلم او عمل أخر



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 فبراير 2015)

صورة




ماذا ينقص!!

هل محاولة الواحد منا للوصول الي جديد في العمارة و البناء
شئ صعب أو مزعج .... يمكن عشان الخوف من التكاليف....
أو الخوف من المحاولات...أو الخوف من أتعاب النفس

لماذا دائما هناك خوق ما....أو قلق ما.....
مع ان أنطلاق الخيال و الفكر....وأستشعار النتائج...له طعم رائع خاص به فقط

أفتكر لكسر تلك المشاعر...ممكن محاولة تكوين مجموعات....أو من يشاركك حلمك ويتفاعل معه....كفكر ...وخيال.....ومال
وهنا تفتح الأبواب....وكلما زاد الحماس و الخطوات....كلما أتسعت الدوائر و العلاقات و النتائج....

ربما واحد او اكثر....قرروا دراسة موضوعات عن العمارة الفاطمية...ووضعها في كتاب فاخر مميز....بها دراسات حقيقية ملموسة لأيجاد المفقود...وتبيين المطموس حتي الأن....بدراسة العلاقات بين عناصرها المعمارية

وفي طريقهم للبحث....سيحتكوا برسومات....وأستكتشات...وبعض صفحات الكتب....و وواقع المباني الموجود....والأجمل الأحتكاك بمحترفين في هذا المجال....زي مثلا تلاميذ حسن فتحي....أو معيد درس أو يدرس في المجال ده...أو....أو حتي هاوي هنا أو هناك

هذا الأتساع هو ما يصنع الأنطلاق...والتحرر....والنجاح....والحماس...وقول كل اللي أنت عايزه

ولا يحتاج منا ان ننتظر أحد....أو ننتظر واقع يتغير....لا....بل نحن ما نفعله

كمثال....أذا وضعت بعض الأرشات في هذة العمارة....ودرست نسبها...والكومبوتر والاتوكاد يساعد اكثر....مما قبل في عصور مضت.....علي ذلك....

او دراسة لما هذا الطراز مريح...وبه انشراح....هل أحساس المصمم...هل احساس الحضارة....وكيف أنتقل الي عناصر مبناه

تخيل ماذا كان يستشعر مصمم هذا المبني في ذلك الوقت...عيش معاه تفاصيل مشاعره...هل كان يشعر بفخر الحضارة وعزتها....هل كان يريد أن يستشعر مستخدم المبني لشعور مصاحبه لأحتياجات ما...تكلم معه....أستمع لصوت تفاصيله.....تذوقها....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 فبراير 2015)

ماذا نحتاج من مهندسي المواقع....!!!

بالنسبة للناس اللي شغالة في مشاريع لشركات كبري.....محتاجين عرض تفصيلة كرسمه باللوحات....ثم أيضاحها بالصور و الفيديو لطريقة تنفيذها....فتصبح لها أرشيف بالصفحات المعمارية....وتفيد الكثيير من المعماريين و ا
لطلاب....

لان هناك علاقة مفقودة....في أذهان كثيير منا....بين التفصيلة الرسمة...والواقع...ويمكنك ملاء هذا المفقود...

فقط...كل ده تفعله أثناء عملك...وخلال مبايلك....صور...وأبعت....ونحن نعرض لك
يعني مش مستحيل....وياريت فقط تكون جاهز لو حد حب يسألك....برضه


الصورة المنشورة ليس لها علاقة بتفاصيل مشروعك....ولكن لها علاقة باهتمامك



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 فبراير 2015)

3 صور



​


مبالغة الvoid الزجاج الأخضر الأرش
وسط تشكيلات الخرسانة البيضاء و مصمت الأركان

كنت أفضل أن يكون هناك فراغ مفتوح للسماء...بين كتلة القلب و الأرش
ولو بعرض قليل













​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 فبراير 2015)

صورة




مفاجاة تربل هايت بقلب المبني
بأعمدته الإسطوانية الضخمة
...وحمام السباحة البرج


خياليية و جمال...





​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 فبراير 2015)

صورة




الكتلة الرأسية تؤكد حركة الكتلة الأسطوانية...
وزاد المبني تألق بديناميكية أكثر بمنحني البلكونات


وبروز برجولة المدخل الدبل هايت تربط بين الكتلتين





​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 فبراير 2015)

sketch by
Arch osman talaat






​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 فبراير 2015)

لا تفعل بنا هذا أيها المعماري
قلوبنا لا تحتمل

أنك تصرخ بمبناك فتقول....
هكذا كانت حضارتنا....وهذا ما يجب عليه أن تكون
فلا تدع احد يوقفك....حتي ولو بسلطته او ماله....


وعندما تتعب
فقط أجلس تحت برج مبناي لتستريح....
والنخل من حولك....
ينتظر قامتك...
فقم...

​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 فبراير 2015)

صورة




لم يمنعه الرصيف الضيق من المبني
من وضع حوض زرع رفيع
مع شجيرات عالية
لها تأثير بالخارج و الداخل
والمار....

مع شجيرات في الاحواض الزرع الأرضية بالرصيف....والضيقة أيضا

جمال الخضرة....الخضراء
وأخضر الزجاج بدرجاته....او بدرجة الستارة البيضاء خلفه





​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 فبراير 2015)

صورة




لا يمنع من أستخدام التعبيرية
خصوصا مع المباني المتخصصة....






​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 فبراير 2015)

صورة




لم أري أجمل تأثير معماري
مثل تأثير الزرع بأنوعه
النخل..الأشجار...والشجيرات.....الأسيجة.....المتسلقات....النجيلة
مع أبيض المبني

ادخال جمال الطبيعة ونسجها مع المبني

وكأن الطبيعة تعطي من جمالها للمبني
أو المبني خلفية بيضاء....لتفت أنتباهنا لجمال الطبيعة

الشبابيك المربعة المتألقة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2015)

صورة




نسج رأسية و أفقية عناصر المبني
بأختلاف موادها و ألوانها وبروزها
بداخل أطار او فريم بوكس box مبناه

تاركا اللعب بدروة السطح بين الفلات و المنحتي الواسع
وخروج عناصر أخري بيضاء تشكل أعلي السطح


وكأنها فلتت من بوكس مبناه





​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2015)

صورة



أنطلاق الدور الاخير بين بلاطتين بارزتين
وسقفها الخشب
تؤكد أفقية المبني من أعلي
تاركا عناصر رأسية ...بالأدوار الأولي
للتصاد
سواء رأسية تكرار البلكونات.... وأعمدتها...او رأسية الأبراج




​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2015)

صورة



التحرر المعماري....


من بين مصمت مادة واجهته المميز...
مش عارف نوع المادة...هل هي سيراميك؟!
خرج ببوكسات زجاج كورنر
متنوعة العروض و الأرتفاعات

بين دور ...او دورين

وزجاجها بين بلاطتين بيضاء

واطلق الجزء الأمامي للسطح ببرجولة مميزة
لتخفف من نهاية البوكسات قبل نهاية المبني





​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2015)

صورة



أضاءات بواكي المبني
بالأرضي
في الليل
غموض...وجلسات...وهمس ...ونسيم
ببساطة و جمال المواد الطبيعية
خشب الأعمدة
كأستراحة





​


----------



## حنان الحارثي (21 فبراير 2015)

التصااميم ررووعه ، كل واحد احلا من الثاني


----------



## أنا معماري (22 فبراير 2015)

حنان الحارثي قال:


> التصااميم ررووعه ، كل واحد احلا من الثاني



سعيد بتشجيعك....


----------



## أنا معماري (22 فبراير 2015)

صورتين




عمارة الأحتواء ...البوكسات boxes
بفريمها الخشبي الداكن سواء مصمت أو شرائح louvers ....تحتوي بفراغ البوكس الأبيض لباقي المبني

الفراغ رائع بينهما...و الأستفادة منه لتأكيد المدخل...بتألق

والنخلة و حجر السور يشاركان بتألق التصميم

يمكننا أدخال عناصر من المشربية في الفكرة...مع تنوع في الكتل في مبني أكبر حجم...سواء بكتل أبيض و حجر....وانعكاس ذلك علي مواد الداخل...وعلي الباثيو الداخلي







​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 فبراير 2015)

صورة




بروز السقف...ليغطي البلكونة ويرمي ظلال
بفتحات مربعة مميزة
وتضاد بالخشب الغامق للأعمدة و فريمات الزجاج العريضة....وهندريل البلكونات....وطبانة السطح....

أنكسار أو انحرف المبني 45...أوجد حركة و توجية للمبني

والنباتات المتسلقة شاركت التصميم

وبلاطات الأرضيات والسلم ...أضافت طبيعية مع الخشب لأبيض المبني






​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 فبراير 2015)

صورة



عمارة الأحتواء
بفريمات البوكسات ...تحوي مسطحات الزجاج الكبيرة
وهنا كانت بتشكيل السقف و كمراته والحوائط الجانبية
كحرف u
والأعمدة الرفيعة المودرن المائلة

وأكد المدخل بأستطالته وفريمه الجدار و السقف المائل
وبارتفاعه عن باقي المبني



​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 فبراير 2015)

صورة



من دائرة القلب..تتفرع الي موجتين...
لتنقل ديناميكية وحركة الماء و التصميم الي 
باقي التصميم

والباقي فقط يتفاعل كمستطيلات قائمة او مائلة....حول العنصر المائي

هناك علاقة ساحرة بين الدائرة....والمربع...أو المستطيلات...أو التربيعات

​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 فبراير 2015)

صورة




لماذا الخوف من الألوان الغامقة
الرصاصي الغامق و الفاتح
سواء بالداخل او الخارج

مادام سيستخدم معه الأحمر النبيتي بدرجته المتألق
ليضيف حياة للألوان ككل

بل أضاف أثارة للمشروع

مييز اللون الأحمر للكتل البارزة
والحائط الحجر الرأسي الغامق...
ومسطحات الزجاج الكبيرة.سواء الرأسية او المربعة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 فبراير 2015)

صورة




أضاف منحنيين...بقلب المشروع
أضافت حركة و ديناميكية 
للتصميم
للشوارع....للماشي...والسائق





​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 فبراير 2015)

صورة



بدء بكتلة مبناه
وتدرج بكتل متراصة تقل...للشارع
واخرها الجراج
مستخدما الأبيض و البيج
والقبة
والأرشات

ولم ينسي النخل...لتكمل تصميمه

​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 فبراير 2015)

صورتين




أقتباس أخر من الطبيعة 
بتأثير جديد مودرن
بروز رائع ولكن ليس بالسطح فقط...ولكن بالدور الأخير بالكامل
ليكوون فراغ رائع أمام المدخل
خلال شطفه كونر المبني
ولم يكتفي بالعمود....ولكن صممه شجرة تجريدية
مع تأثير مماثل لتشكيلات أعمدة الدور الاخير
والسقف خشبي ليؤكد فكرتهوالزجاج المودرن لباقي المبنيمع المدخل البارز من تحت الفراغ...تاركا فراغ ...وباثيو فوقهليؤكد المدخل....و يبين فرق تفاوت scale بين المدخل و المبني








​​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 فبراير 2015)

4 صور




حب العودة للطبيعة
أثرت علي المصمم
بشجر علي مايبدو طبيعي...وكذلك الأرضية..باركية خشب بدرجتي لون مختلفين
حتي الأثاث خشب بلون فاتح ليظهر عن الباقي
والخشب يظهر و يتفاعل مع الأبيض
والانارة من الشبابيك ...وزدها أكثر من السقف
وكروية نجفة السقف البيضاء تتفاعل مع كروية سياج النبات الخارجي
نعم...قصدها المصمم
















​​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 فبراير 2015)

صورة




حاجة الأنسان للعودة للطبيعة
بعيدا عن التكنولوجي
أو العودة للكهوف البدئية
حيث الحجر العشوائي وخروج رائع لبعض المكعبات بتجليد رخام .....ووضع عليه ديكور
الحجر و الخشب
وأرضية shower حصي مملوء بالأسمنت...أو بلاطاتبجانب شفافية الزجاج واختيار رخام طبيعي أو السيراميك المشابه للرخام
ولمسات المودرنراحة ودفء

​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 فبراير 2015)

صورة 



مزج المصمم
المودرن...ببروزات بوكساته....وأنحرافات فريم الشبابيك...
بمواد الطوب و الخشب...
أحواض الزرع و الزهور أثرت علي التصميم
وال louvers الخشب
وبروزات الطوب أسفل الصورة
وألوان الخشب الفاتح...والغامق
خصوصا لطبانة السطح...والرأسي كشيش رأسي بالشبابيك
مميز​​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 فبراير 2015)

صورة




هل مجرد دعاية أم فكرة...أم لمشروع؟
لا أعلم
من خلال البلاطات البيضاء الأفقية
تخرج منها تنوع الكتل بموادها و ألوانها في تضاد...بميل زاوية خروجها
لتترك فراغات فيما بينها
ولا يجمع بينهم إلا البلاطات



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 فبراير 2015)

صورتين




مشروع طالب
مميز الشكل الدائري و أدخال معه الشكل المثلث و المستطيلات تكون جيوب فيما بينها
في تضاد بين الفلات و المنحني
مصحوب بتداخل الكتل والأشكال
واللاندسكيب يكمل خطوط الكتل...

​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 فبراير 2015)

صورة



هل تعلم أن المخترع الألماني أرتور فيشر قد سجل أكثر من 1100 براءة اختراع حتى الآن؟!! ويعتبر المسمار البلاستيكي الرمادي المستعمل في تثبيت البراغي المعدنية في الحائط

(مسمار فيشر) من أشهر اختراعاته المستعملة في جميع أنحاء العالم، 

ورغم بلوغه سن الأربعة وتسعين عاماً لا ينوي فيشر التوقف عن شغفه للإختراع، 
وقد حاز أرتور فيشر على جائزة أوسكار المخترعين للعام الحالي!
​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 فبراير 2015)

صورة



الأرشات وجمالها
بالداخل و الخارج
سحر...وتراثية... و خيالية
أنه المصمم
عنده المقدر يحولها حتي الي خيالية ألف ليلة وليلة.....
وانت كذلك...



​


----------



## بنار اسيا (6 مارس 2015)

تبارك الله على جهودكم مشرف قسمنا المتميز
ماشاء الله نوركم الله مثل ما تحملونه الينا من مقتطفاتكم النيرة..متابعين لكم بعد غيابنا عن القسم والملتقى
لاحرمكم الله خير الجزاء والثواب ان شاء الله


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مارس 2015)

بنار اسيا قال:


> تبارك الله على جهودكم مشرف قسمنا المتميز
> ماشاء الله نوركم الله مثل ما تحملونه الينا من مقتطفاتكم النيرة..متابعين لكم بعد غيابنا عن القسم والملتقى
> لاحرمكم الله خير الجزاء والثواب ان شاء الله



الله يبارك لكي أختنا بنار اسيا...علي دعاءكي وتشجيعكي....اللهم تقبل منا جميعا


----------



## أنا معماري (8 مارس 2015)

صورة



تكسيات حوائط

​​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 مارس 2015)

مدونة حوحو للمعلوميات
الدرس : كسر المدة التجريبية لأي برنامج واستعماله مدى الحياة بطريقة سهلة
http://www.igli5.com/2012/10/blog-post_2423.html
إخواني البرنامج ينفع مع البرامج التي لم تنتهي بعد المدة التجريبية لها



​​









​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 مارس 2015)

6 صور



لا تنسي ....
عند تصميم مبني كتل منحنية...أو منكسرة
أن تضع خطوط ...لتساعد العين علي أدراك الأنحناءت أو الأنكسارات
سواء عراميس (فواصل بين البلاطات)...أو خطوط..أو نتواءات....أو حتي فتحات كولسترا...
سواء مربعات ....مستطيلات...مثلثات...دوائرلأن لو تركنا الكتل بيضاء....لصعب الأحساس بها
من أعمال زهي حديد​​​​​













 











​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 مارس 2015)

صورة




السلالم الخشب رائعة...
وهنا حلها رائع مع المصمت
يقلل من أستخدام الخشب و تكلفته
ويضاد بين الخشب و الأبيض...الهانرديل و السقف يتفاعلا مع خشب السلم بدرجات لون أفتح
حتي أختيار النجفة رائع بمودرن....ويعيد شكل الأبيض بخلفية السقف الخشب






​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 مارس 2015)

صورة


سحر و مفاجأة الفتحات الغاطسة
خصوصا مع اللون الأبيض
ومع أنحناء الكوريدورضعها في أثناء تصميمك و رسومات....لتضيف الكثير من التألق و التمييز لها​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 مارس 2015)

صورة



الأعمدة الإسطوانية الأربعة....و البروز الخرساني فوقها
كلها مضافة للكتل الرئيسية
لتضيف خصوصية للمدخل و المبني
وفراغ رائع تحتها...وتحقق أحتواء البوكس الخارجي...لعناصر المبني
أي أنها زائدة....ولكن لها وظيفة...وتفاعل مع المبني
يمكن أن تضيفها بأي طريقة تناسب تصميم مشروعك




​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 مارس 2015)

صورة



حقق مودرن البوكس boxes
مستخدما أيه كسقف أيضا
والزجاج غاطس
بتقسيماته المربعات و المستطيلات

​​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 مارس 2015)

صورة




جميل بروز الكولسترا بتفاصيلها أي كانت....بيضاء
منحنية...وترمي ظلالها 
علي واجهة التجاري






​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 مارس 2015)

صورة


ربما يكون لديك في التصميم...أو التعديل
طرقة أو مكان ضيق
بجاور الشباك...مكتبة و جلسة بسيطة ومريحة...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 مارس 2015)

صورة




تنوع المناسيب في اللاندسكيب...
وأستغلها المصمم ...كحمامين سباحة دائريين بشلال
وسماع صوت المياة... وكوبري خشب
وتدرج سلالم مناسيب احواض الزرع
وبرجولات جلسات خشب...بمقاعد و متسلقات زرع...
ومربعات أختلاف النجيلة
وممرات موجة...تكفي كعناصر لاندسكيب لأي مشروع سكني...مميز



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 مارس 2015)

صورة




قد لا يزور المصمم الموقع..
فلا يعرف حتي مكان الشجر او النخيل أو الجار في الموقع...
فلا يعرف أين يفتح زجاج نافذته...ومساحتها
هنا المصمم أبتكر نجفة بحلاقات خشب دائرية...تسقط من منتصفها إسطوانة غلاف الإضاءة
لتتفاعل مع دائرية زجاج طاولة الطعام
ومصمم طاولة او قاعدة عمود بنفس أسطوانية حلاقات النجفة.....ونوع كراسي الطعام بين كراسي....ومقاعد مشطوفة مع الزجاج...تنوع مريح ودرجتي البيج مع الخشب كألوان
​​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 مارس 2015)

صورة



جميل...عندما يدرك المصمم جمال الشجرة
ويدخلها في وسط الصالة
كباثيو زجاج مفتوح
بإضاءات ...تكون رائعة نهارا و ليلا...
وزجاج الخارج...وزجاج النجفة يتفاعلوا مع زجاج الباثيو...

​​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 مارس 2015)

4 صور




تتلاقي حضارات العالم الحالية....في تشابه ما
فالأيباد...والموبيل....واللابتوب....والفيسبوك
أصبح واحد
وانتقلت في تعبيرية العمارة
شفافية الزجاج...وخلفها ظهور للأع
مدة المائلة 
في تلاقي للأفكار
والعناصر المعمارية
في عدة دول....
وكانها لغة واحدة....















​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 مارس 2015)

4 صور

في واحد متخصص نت ....هو مغربي ..عايش بأسبانيا
بصفحته حتلاقي معلومات رهيبة حتفيدك
في الحصول علي تطبيقات وبرامج و حماية و حفظ ......والكثييير
عن الفيسبوك......تأمين جهازك
وتسريع الجهاز...ومنع الهكرز والتجسس علي جهازك


والمئات من أسرار الأنترنيت فعلا مفيدة وعملية وبسيطة....
مثل ألغاء الأعلانات الجانبية بالفيسبوك
أسم الموقع... حوحو للمعلوماتية














​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 مارس 2015)

صورة




أستخدمات متعددة...للجلسة بجوار الشباك...
وكسرير....وركن للقراءة...في المساحات الضيقة....وكأنها غرفة اخري...ووظيفة معيشية
سواء كانت من الخشب أو الطوب....وعليها
المرتبة او الشلتة....والمخدات وأكملها باللوحة...والأباجورة 
وزهرية الورود 

هي مش قصر...ولكن قد تكون أحلي....​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 مارس 2015)

صورة




كنا عرضنا بالأمس....أربع أعمدة و بروز فوقها زائد ويشكل المبني
وهنا تكرار بإسلوب معماري أخر....
ما بين الاعمدة و الكمر الخر
ساني..والإسطواني المعدني
ليشكلوا فريمات منطلقة حرة....تشكل وتترابط مع المبنيدبل هايت...
و كأنها بوابة من الواجهة الجانبية...علي اليمين
والكتلة الزجاج الإسطوانية تضاد الفلات وتاكد المبني بتألق...

وتنوع الاعمدة الإسطوانية حولها بأختلاف أرتفاعها....
وأضاف عنصر متألق أخر...الكتلة فوق كتلتي الإسطوانة و الكتلة المستطيلة...
لتشكل فراغ باثيو رائع بالقلب...وبوابة للمرور أليها....
لأستكشاف ما بالداخل وفريمات الزجاج 
و تشكيل الواجهات معدنية فضي تتفق مع باقي المواد



​
​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 مارس 2015)

صورة




تعبير معماري بإسلوب المصمم
الحائط الحجر الرصاصيات الكبير....
والبوكسات المودرن...boxes
وهنا كجراج بإسلوب جديد...
ويعلوه البوكس الاول الأبيض...ليحوي الزجاج و الخشب....
وتضاد الشبابيك ال رأسية مع الأفقية...للربط بين الكتل
وربط ألوان الرصاصيات كلون...وكحجر...
وخشب الباب مع الكتلة الخشب...لربط عناصر المبني

الحجر و الخشب و الأبيض و الرصاصي...
عناصر تجتاح العمارة العالمية.... 



​

​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 مارس 2015)

6 صور



كيف يكون عندنا الاهرامات...
والمغارات...مغارة علي بابا :34:_
وتخرج من غيرنا عمارة الكهوف؟!!_

_

_




















​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 مارس 2015)

صورة



الإطار البوكس box الأبيض
يحوي بداخله فريمات الزجاج غاطسة
وفراغ رائع للسماء...
المودرن ببساطة تعبيرة...مباشر...وكتل صريحة
وخشب الأرضية حول حمام السباحة
يتفاعل مع خشب فريمات الزحاج
والأشجار كمصدر ......وحتي الأثاث الخارجي....أبيض أيضا​​​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 مارس 2015)

صورة





جميل التصميمات التي تفتح طريق
لأبتكاارت و أفكار أخري مشابهة
برائعة فكرته من بين الأبيض ...
بتشكيلات النجمات الخشب والإضاءات من مركزها
التي تشكل مع الأرضية الرخام...
تحديد لفراغ الممر
ممكن تكرر بطرق أخري لكوريدور سكني....أو حتي تجاري نجمات بداخل مربع كبير...جميلة....​​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 مارس 2015)

صورة



خطوط الغاطس بالإضاءات الخفية
في السقف المعلق
بتصميم مودرن بميولها و تقاطعاتها





​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 مارس 2015)

صورة





جميلة الكتل دي...
متراصة بميل فيما بينها..وبروزات....
وأنهاءها بمفاجأة و إنطلاق الزجاج...
يمكن إستخدامها في عمارة المغارات و الكهوف...
مع بعض الزخارف الفرعونية...ومحاولة إيجاد طريقة للإضاءة فيما بين حركتها ..أو ميلها ...




​

​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 مارس 2015)

صورة



حركة الشمس والرياح وتأثيرهم علي المبني 
من ناحية الاضاءه والتهويه الطبيعيه
حركة الرياح شمالية غربية 
حركة الشمس شرقية جنوبية وغربية


الشمال المحبب له الاستقبال والمعيشة والنوم ( بالترتيب )
القبلى ( الخدمات ( مطبخ _ حمام _مخزن _سلم )
الشرق المحبب له النوم ثم النوم ثم النوم 
الغرب ممكن اى حاجة من اللى فوق يتحط فيه ..

اه نسيت اقولكم تحاولو ميكنش الحمام ف اتجاه القبلة (ولو اجبرت انك تضعه ف هذا المكان ) 
يبقى تغير فرش الحمام ( القاعدة )



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 مارس 2015)

http://www.astucestopo.net/2014/08/blog-post_5.html#.VQzCf_nF9Lo



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 مارس 2015)

صورة




البوكسات boxes....البيضاء المودرن
الأفقي والرأسي....بتضاد
وكل منهما يحوي غاطس الخشب و الزجاج
الرأسي ...الخشب و الزجاج بأستطالتهما
​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 مارس 2015)

3 صور



شغلك مميز ... و أستخدام الكتبابات العربي البارزة...وشغل الخشب.... 
وتغيير توجية السقف....
ولكن الألوان باهتة....عايزة محاولات أكثر ....تحاول تغمق الألوان....
أو تستخدم ألوان كالأزرق أو الاحمر...أو ألوان تعطي شخصية للتصميم....

اللوحة الفنية أختيارها ضعيف للتصميم...وكذلك مكتبات الفرش...
كالكنب و الطاولة الدائرية الخشب....
حاول مع طاولة زجاج دائري شفاف....الأضاءات أثرت سلب علي التصميم...
عايزه محاولات أكثر لإضاءات نهارية و ليلية....حتي الوصول لمستويات أحسن...حاول وضع زهريات ورد بألوان زجاج شفاف ملون ... وكتر الزرع....

حاول تغمق الخشب لخشب داكن....حاول وضع إضاءات للكتابات البارزة....أختيار السجاجيد باهت....حاول مع سجاجيد بيج فروة....نموذج شغل مميز....ويستحق محاولات أكثر...إذا كان لك رغبة في عمل التعديلات...إعملها وسننشر لك مقارنات بين محاولات التعديلات....للوصول معا لمستويات أحسن....والإستفادة للجميع​​










​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 مارس 2015)

صورة



ربط مباني موقعه...بالتغطية و الاعمدة بالأرضي...
بشكل Curve منحني....
مع أنحناءات مبني مخالف إليبس.....
وحتي اللاندسكيب أبت إلا أن تشارك في هذة العلاقة والربط....
بمنحناها و إضاءاتها المتألقة....
تضاد المنحني و الفلات...في المباني....وفي الاندسكيب....وفي التغطية



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 مارس 2015)

من أكثر الأسئلة...وخصوصا من طلبة العمارة
أزي ألاقي معلومات لمشروعي...بحث...صور ...مناظير لمشروع...تصميم


الموضوع بسيط...أفتح google images
أبحث بالعربي ...وبرضه بال English
عشان تضمن معلومات ومشاريع مشابه وفرص للتمييز
وكل صورة تحس أنها مناسبة...أضغط عليها و أفتحها...عشان توصل لصفحتها الأصلية 
حتلاقي معلومات وصور و رسومات كتيييرة
أختار اللي ينسبك....

لو المعلومات ال English مضايقك...أستخدم google translate...عربي أنجليزي بيساعد كتيير في الترجمة للصفحة بأكملها....

يفضل تعمل folder في جهازك...وتوزع الصور و المشروعات والرسومات...
يعني تصنفها...وتتفرج عليها كويس...تعمل بحثك

وبعد أسبوع أقفل الكلام ده...وأبدء صمم بأسلوبك...حتلاقي عقلك الباطن بيستفيد مما درسته بالبحث...كان في أخ سأل عن تصميم حدائق حيوان.....
هنا كمثال

https://www.google.com/search…​​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 مارس 2015)

صورة




فريمات البوكس البيضاء
وكأنها متدرجة...لتشكل المبني
وخالف بباقي المبني بلون غامق...ليظهرا بعضهما...ويتضادا



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 مارس 2015)

صورة




ممكن المعماري عندما يصمم الديكور...الأثاث
يقدر يبتكر....بما ينسب تصميمه
وبما يخرج عن المألوف
ويحقق راحة أكبر للمستخدم
وتصميم الأثاث ليس بالأمر الصعب...خصوصا لما يعرف مبادئ التركيب و التثبيت والقطع و المسامير .....لهاإذا جاءت فرصة ححاول ربنا يسهل....أشوف أثاث وهو بيتجمع
في اليوتيوب



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 مارس 2015)

صورة 




نهاية المبني الإسطوانية ....تضاد الفلات
والإرتداد في نهاية المبني
بعد تكرار الأدوار
و حتي الإسطوانة ....الي زجاجية بكمر يشكل نهايتها...
الأشكال المنحنية هنا...بفراغ مع الفلات...وخروجها من خلف الفلات
بظلال....ونهاية البرج.....الكرانيش المصمت...والكمر المنحني...تتشابه وتتضاد



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 مارس 2015)

صورة




أي ثلاث مباني متجاورة...بنسب مختلفة
بتلاقي أرتياح وقبول...
وجايز يكون لها علاقة بالأهرامات الثلاثة
الغريب....كلما تكلمت مع أي أجنبي من أي دولة...يقولي حلمي أشوف الأهرامات
لما تيجي فرصة...ححاول أجمع المشاريع

اللي أتكرر فيها المباني الثلاثية





​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 مارس 2015)

صورة



جميل أختلاف نسب أعمدة الكلاسيك للمبني
من أعمدة ضخمة...الي متوسطة....الي أقل في الدور العلوي....
ومفاجاة الفرنتوره المثلثة فوق أعمدة المدخل...وتفريغ ربع كرة منها....بتقسيماتها بكمرات....ثم تكرار المثلث بسكيل أخر أقل بجزء الأيسر بالواجهة الأمامية...

​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 مارس 2015)

طلاب عمارة بتسأل كثيير عن أزاي يوصل لأمتياز....
أو بحث لمشروعه...أو الفكرة....
الموضوع بسيط وشرحتها كذا مرة....
أبحث في google images....حتلاقي كل صور النت هناك....أبحث عن موضوع مشروعك....أبحث بكذا طريقة ....
أبحث بالعربي و بالأنجليزي
أبحث في كذا دولة....
أبحث برضه بجوار أسم الأتوكاد أو رسومات....فمثلا لو مشروعك صالة ألعاب أو به جزء صالة ألعاب
طبعا الكلام ده ينفع يطبق علي أي مشروع....
مثلا رسومات صالة ألعاب....أتوكاد صالة ألعاب...بحث صالة ألعاب....معماري صالة ألعاب....مشروع طالب صالة ألعاب.... ......مشروع تخرج صالة ألعاب...
صالة ألعاب بأمريكا....
صالة ألعاب زهي حديد....صالة ألعاب نورمان فوستر.....
أثاث صالة ألعاب...
gym autocad..... autocad gym ....رسومات صالة جيم....gym drawing....
gym USA.....gym England....
وانت لو فكرت حتلاقي كلمات بحث أكثر بكثير مما سبق....
كل وحدة من الطرق دي حتعطيك صور مختلفة....وفي برضه متشابهة....
الأنجليزي حتلاقية منظم و مرتب أكثر....
بس العربي ساعات بيكون مناسب لينا وفيه بحوث.....لو الأنجليزي تعبك....
بسيطة أستخدم Google translate....
وترجم الصفحة كلها مع بعض..أو علي أجزاء.......copy & pasteالمهم الصورة اللي تحس أنها مناسبة....أفتح موضوعها الأصلي... 
وخذ المعلومات و الرسومات و الصور و المناظير اللي عايزها...أو حتي أفتحهم كلهم...
يعني حتأخذ منك كام يوم..أثنين ....ثالثة...أسبوع !!!حاول تصنف المشاريع اللي عجبك علي جهازك...وشفها بتأمل علي قد متقدر...
حاول تطبعهم لو في أمكانيانات...اللي يصعب عليك... سيبه.....بعد كده أقفل كل الكلام ده...و أبدء صمم بأسلوبك...وطريقتك.....
وعقلك الباطن عيسعدك بأفكار متجانسة مما سبق شاهدته هنا أو قبل ذلك...ححاول ومش لازم تستجيب لأول فكرة....شفافة وراء الأخري....ساعات بتحتاج كذا جلسة مختلفة زي مثلا عشرة مرات عشرين....
حتي الأحساس بالفكرة المقنعة....
مع شوية إظهار بنفس الطريقة بالبحث 
في نفس المكان عن أخراج مميز....لطالب ....لمعماري عالمي...محلي...
الدكاتره والمعيدين...هو ده مصدر معلومتهم الوحيد....
خبرات المشاريع العالمية و المحلية....مع القليل من إسلوبهم و طريقتهم...
طبعا مع الكتب و المجلات اللي ممكن حتي تلاقي بعض موضوعاتها هنا....
متتخضش....ببسيط الأفكار مع بعض بأنسجام وأضافتك أنت تكفي..
فقط أبدء من نفس المصدر...فلا يكون أمام الدكتور إلا الأمتياز....
.
حتلاقي في اللينكات اللي تحت موضوع به معظم الأفكار اللي لو أخترت منها فكرة أو عدة أفكار منسجمين
حتفرق في مشروعك....
..
وأخيرا مبروك عليك الأمتياز....أو حتي جيد جد......المهم تعمل مشروع نابع منك و من أفكارك....ومقتنع بيه...مش مهم الدرجات و الدكاتره ....
فقط أبدء.....أيضا من الحاجات اللي بحبها وأعتقد بتعجب المعماريين والدكاتره عموما.....هي فكرة المشروع تكون مستوحاة فمثلا من عادت وطبع أهل المنطقة....زي المعماري العالمي اللي أختار لتصميم المطار نسيج قماش مشهور لأهل المدينة... او بشئ مميز بالمدينة أو البلد اللي فيها المشروع زي اللي قدر يدخل السواقي في تصميم بالفيوم أو عمارة المعابد بتصميم مبني بالأقصر.....أو متأثره بعنصر المطلة عليه مثلا بحر أو نهر أو جبال.....زي مثلا مشروع قوارب سيدني أتاثرت بالمحيط....أو مشروع برج العرب اللي يشبه شراع القارب في قلب الخليج العربيوأيضا يفضل أن كل كل كل مسقط أفقي وكل قطاع و كل واجهة وكل منظور داخلي أو كل خارجي والاهم منظور الموقع العام....أن كل منهم يكون مميز وكتله متزنه ومؤثرة ولها تذوق مع بعضها ومع اللاندسكيب.....
وغالبا بيكون مميز في أي لقطة أو زاوية من كاميرا رندر المشروع....مهما كان عدد اللزوايا و اللقطات
وياسلام لو كان هناك أختلاف ( مهم قوي كلمة أختلاف دي ) وترابط وأنسجام وتمييز في نفس الوقت .... بين كل مسقط ومنظور منهم....يبقي كده أنت خبط الامتياز في أعلي درجاته...والشخص اللي يقدر يعمل كده هو فقط من يركز في مستوي ورقي الفكرة والكونسبت من الأول قبل بدء رسم المشروع.....الكلام اللي فات ده.....ده واحد من موضوعات تصميمات أعجبتني...عدد الموضوعات أكثر من 5000 موضوع وصورة
https://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=374822&page=508وأختصرته مركز ومرتب مع رائعة أفكار التصاميم المميزة للمشروعات العالمية و المحلية في موضوع
فين تلاقي معلومات عن مشروعك...بحثك...دراساتك..مرجع شامل
https://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php…

​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 مارس 2015)

صورة



مييز تصميمه...
بأختلاف توجية الكتل.... زاويتين
الشكل الإسطواني الدائري..يضاد فلات الكتل...
تنوع الكتل الدائرية...ما بين الكتلة الأسطوانية...وقبة المسجد 
أستخدام الزجاج الأزرق و تنوعه من بين تدرجات الكتل
الأستفادة من قوة المربعات....مربعة المسجد...مربعات بعض كتل السلالم...
مربعات الاندسكيب الخضراء بسطح الدور الأرضي....
مربعات تشكيل فريمات الزجاج 45...​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 مارس 2015)

صورة



المعماري....
مهما صمم مبني صغير أو كبير
مهما كانت التكاليف
يمكن أن يفرق مبناه عن الأخر
بتحويله الي تحفة بحجم مبني....

تحفة كبيرة....
بأي مدرسة...بأي إسلوب...بأي عصر....
بأي مفردات و عناصر معمارية





​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 مارس 2015)

صورة



قوة السقف الفلات ...وأيضا بوكس جزئي L
والكتل تلعب وتتشكل...تحت ظلال بروز سقفه
وحمايته
ما بين تنوع تشكيلها...إسطواني بتضاد للفلات...
بأنطلاق نهايتها للسماء...
أو تشكيلات خرسانة بوحدات متكررة موديول 
بظلال ال louvers الستائروالأعمدة الإسطوانية بإستطالتها تشكل المدخل هناك...
أو بالداخل خلف الزجاج

قصة معمارية لمبني معبر



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 مارس 2015)

صورة


​


جميل تأثير اللون الأخضر كإضاءات من وسط الزرع...
مع الأبيض يشع من خلفها



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 مارس 2015)

صورة


البوابات...منحنية هنا
ببلاطات أسمنت بدرجتين رمادي
غامق و فاتح
وجميل بروز الرسومات الجبس....​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 مارس 2015)

صورة



جميل تدرج الفريمات المنحنية بعمودين
والنافورة الدائرية بتدرج أيضا لعمل شلال...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 مارس 2015)

صورة



تخطيط مميز...يصعب شرح مابه
ولكن منطقة التخطيط علي منحني...ومنحني أخر أصغر موازي له بالداخل...
يحد منطقة الوسط الخضراءأما باقي الشوارع فهي إشعاعية من المركز....قوي المربع الأصفر....وجميلة تشكيلات المباني الرباعية مكونة فراغ أخضر فيما بينها....المنطقة الزرقاء....أشكال مباني رباعية ....دور...ومن حولها مباني أكثر أرتفاع...يوجد وسط الشوارع المنحنية بدلع....شارع مستقيم جاد صريح...وكأنه محور للتصميم...



​

​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 مارس 2015)

صورة



في وسط تخطيطه...موجتين متقاطعتين
كشوارع...
مرونة وديناميكية وحركة للتصميم
وللشوارع....للسائق و الماشي و الساكن
والمباني تتفاعل بزاوية توجيهها مع الموجتيين​​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 مارس 2015)

صورة




عندنا حضارات....لم يستطع العالم أن يأتي بمثلها
حضرموت....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 مارس 2015)

صورة






الحلول لتجمع الفيلل في zoon مغلق...
خصوصية....وأمان للعب الأطفال....وأمان للمنازل...
بعيد عن حركة السيارات....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 مارس 2015)

صورة



وكأنه حل التخطيط بشكل قريب لمثلثين,,,
وفي القلب ....أبراج المشروع
ولم ينسي عمل حركة كأمواج أو أنكسارات بخط الوتر...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 مارس 2015)

صورة




حتي التخطيط ....ممكن يتحل في تعدد أتجاهات.....
كمشاريع تصميم المباني ...وفي الوسط تلاقي الزوايا....المنطقة الخضراء و الخدمات​​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 مارس 2015)

مكتبة ضخمة للكتب الإلكترونية يضم أكثر من 255 مليون كتاب مجانا


http://www.astucestopo.net/2015/02/255.html#.VRIYUPnF9Lo


عندما يكون موضوع قد يفيد مستقبلا...
فأحتفظ به علي جهازك...والأفضل أيضا ترسله لنفسك كأميل email....فقد تحتاج اليه​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 مارس 2015)

سؤال من Taher Hafez

السﻻم عليكم.... باﻹذن طبعا ... معلش هتعبك ... عندي بعض الاستفسارات انا طالب قسم عمارة مستوى تاني ... حابب استفسر عن البرامج الهندسية المهمة في مجالي ؟؟ تاني حاجة بالنسبة للديزاين ... ازاي اطور مستواي فيييه .. حاسس بصعوبة بعض الشيء ؟؟
الرد : في برامج كومبيوتر كتيير....أهمها في السوق الأن
Revit....Autocad...3dMax....Sketchup...photoshop

لتطوير التصميم....
في صفحات معمارية بالفيس بوك....متبعتها وقراءه كل بوست يوميا....حتوصلك لمستويات رائعة....ومنها

انا معمارى
Architecture for human
Visual Architecture​​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2015)

صورة




الستارات الزرقاء المنكسرة بالواجهتين....
لتكشف عن بروز بلكونات الأدوار
والباقي أبراج فلات بتنوع إلوانها....
وكأنها تتفرج علي باقي المبني وتترك له لتعبير
من عمارة التشويق....




​​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2015)

صورتين




تتهتك إطارات فريمات الخرسانة الخارجية للمبني...
لتظهر عما في قلبها...
زجاجها الإسطواني....المنطلق للسماء
من عمارة التشويق....








​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2015)

صورة



أحدي السفارات بالمجر...
وتكرارية البروزات المنحنية...لأعلي وأكثر بروز
تحملها تدرجات الأعمدة الإسطوانية..
هل يقصد رقي ما للبلد؟...وتدرجه؟!



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2015)

صورتين



أدخل المخطط في حله...
نفس مستطيليه المباني مثل القديم
ولكن الامتداد....بتجديد ....نصف إليبس ...half ellipse







​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2015)

مدونة حوحو للمعلوميات

تصفح المواقع بشكل سريع مع إضافة Data Saver الجديدة من شركة غوغلhttp://www.igli5.com/2015/03/data-saver.html



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2015)

صورة



طريقة جميلة للتشجير الفري هاند....
درجتين ألوان أخضر...خفيف و غامق
وخطوط في الأسفل...
حول تقلدها ولو بألوان خشب...لو معندكش ماركر أو مياه...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2015)

صورتين



وتراثية الحجر و التشكيل....
ويفضل إذا كان قريب من تراث البلد







​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2015)

صورة



تنوع عناصر البوابة للمشروع...
ما بين الفريمات الفلات flat
وبين المنحنية بأعمدتها الإسطوانية
بتضاد....وتضاد أخر ف فرق الأرتفاعات واللون
أعطي غموض للمدخللينتظر القادم...ما سيكون تأثيرهما علي المباني الداخلية....




​

​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2015)

صورة



البوكسات boxes....البيضاء البارزة
و ال lLouvers الخشب
مناسبة للعمارة العربية....كشكل ووظيفة
ككسرات أشعة الشمس و ظلال
علي الواجهات الزجاج و الشبابيك 
وتلطف من درجة حرارة سطح الزجاج و تقلل أستهلاك الكهرباء و التكييف


وحتي نحن بنفضل اللون الأبيض...وهو منتشر في دول الخليج....


وخروج خيالي للبلكونات البيضاء البارزة و الزجاجمن بين الخشب



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2015)

صورة



أنحراف أجزاء المبني 45...
له تأثيرات جميلة...وحركة بالواجهات



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2015)

صورة




مدخل...أو ممكن كجراج .....موجة
محمل بفريمات حديد..علي الإعمدة الأسطوانية​​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2015)

صورة



بوكسات الأبيض....تحوي بداخلها فريمات و زجاج أسود
بتضاد في اللون
وفي الكتل....ما بين الأفقية الصريحة...والرأسية
بتأكيد الغاطس...أو حوائطها الرأسية بالبوكسات
واللعب بقرغات البلكونات...بين الغاطس منها...أو البارز الأبيض من زجاجها الفيمية الأسود​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2015)

صورة



التدرجات في خطوط البلان....تأكيد لأرش و الكتلة لأمامية...
وضخامة لأرش....بأعلي
ومثله بالأرضي..
مييز المبني




​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2015)

صورتين



أستفاد المصمم من تضاد القديم و المودرن...
في أمتداد المبني...
و البرج الطوب له تأثير خاص أمام البرج الزجاج
يعطي للمشاهد أستعجاب وجودهما معا....
أيه اللي جاب ده ....لده









​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2015)

صورة



دبي...
الفندق....الموجة
بفتحاته للسماء....
وسطحها كحدائق مفتوحة....
الحلول بالشكل ده...هي الأنسب لمناخنا و أرتفاع سعر الأراضي....لأيجاد متنفس وحدائق خاصة للسكان....



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2015)

صورة



كل مدينة....من الجميل أن تحتول علي عدة أبراج
التي بها فتحات للسماء
أو بوابات....
وكلما زاد أرتفاعها كلما كانت مصدر للشموخ...
وخصوصا أذا كان الماشي و الراكب
يمر من تحتها....وهنا وكانهما برجيين يشكلا مبني....
وشطفات المبني مع بروز أحيانا للبلاطات من بين الزجاج...
وأنحناءات نهايات البرجين بشكل مختلف...
أعطت تشكيل غير مقروء مميز للمبني ....



​

​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2015)

لو واجهتك مشكلة في أي برنامج....زي مثلا كنت شغال علي ال 3dmax..
وكنت محتاج أزاي أعمل حركة الكاميرات....أو إضاءاة ...أو ماتريل... 
وكل الكلام ده لقيت له أجابات علي اليوتيوب...كل سؤال لوحده....


ده ممكت تتعلم البرنامج كله بالطريقة دي....هو المنظور لأي برنامج..
ما هو إلا.... مادة....خلفية....إضاءة....كاميرا...ورندر...بس
حتي الأسكتشب أتعلمته في 10 أيام....
في زنقة مشروع أبتدائي كفكرة...


وكذلك لباقي البرامج.... والأنجليزي بيكون أحسن في الشرح و التنوع و البحث....
ومش محتاج أنجليزي عالي...
لأن الواحد ممكن يفهم من خطوات اللي بيشرح....



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2015)

صورتين


قوة تأثير مربعات الصور وتجميعها بمسافات متساوية. لتشكل مربع ايضا....









​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2015)

صورتين


الجدار الخشب الكوليسترا... النجمة الاسلامية...واستكمال خطوطها الراسية والأفقية و الماءلة









​​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2015)

صورة



البوكسات boxes... الخشب ال Louvres.... جديدة مع ابيض المبني...



​​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2015)

صورة



جميلة تاثيرات تقسيمات النجيلة الحشائش الخضراء..... مع ابيض المبني والممرات...​​​​​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2015)

صورة




جميل تأثير المثلثات بتقسيم منحني....او تخرج منحنية من دايرة لاندسكيبه.... 
ودائرة اخري بلاندسكيب القلب

وفريمات متموجة لممر المدخل


كنت أفضل لون اخر غير الرصاصي للمبني



​​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2015)

صورة



بروز بوكس box المبني...وتأكيده بعمود المدخل .... الدبل هاييت .... 
ولم ينسي تاثيرات البوكس الخشب الداكن...و الحجر.... والشرائح ال Louvrrs



​​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2015)

صورة


الحجر و الخشب... بكتلهم ... وان كنت أفضل تاكيد رأسيتهما حتي الأرضي....



​​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2015)

صورة



يمكنك التقاط أفكار من المجلات المعمارية العالمية....
حتي لو أعلان
وتضعه لمشروعك...
فهنا مجرد خط عريض و رفيع بدرجة رائعة من لأخضر....
فعلت الكثيير للبرشور....الفلاير...الإعلان


أو مشروعك...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2015)

صورة


كيف يتم قطع خشب الأشجار لكي يتم استغلاله بشكل كامل !​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2015)

صورة



أحدي المشاريع بالرياض...
وأدخال التراث في التصميم....
من خلال السور المبني المنحني....وكأنه أحدي القلاع أو الحصون التراثية...
والاعمدة البوابات....ودائرية الأسطوانة تتفاعل مع السور أو البوابة العريضة المنحنية...والمباني في الجزء الاخر....بتنوع أبراجها...وتوجيهها...والفتحات الضيقة....والأسوار العريضة..
والساحات المزروعة بداخلها
وأستخدام قوة المربعات في الحلول....
وأعطاء لون واحد للمشروع قريب من البيج الذهبي....أكدت تراثية المشروع و هويته...





​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2015)

صورة



حل جزء من التخطيط بزاوية أنحراف 45....
أعطيت ديناميكية للحل....
وتوجية أخر للمباني...
وأكدها بمنطقة مستطيلة خضراء في الوسط
أحدثت تغيير في مستطيلية زونات المباني حولها
لمشطوفة...45




​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2015)

صورة




كسر رتابة التصميم
بتغيير الزاوية 45 ....مع أنحناءات بعض المباني 

والملاعب في منطقة المنتصف
حيث هدوء و خصوصية و أطلاله عليها



​​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2015)

صورة



الحل الدئري المركزي...وأشعاعات الشوارع
من المركز
​​






​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2015)

صورة



موضة أعتلاء الأسطح الخضراء...مستمرة
من الأرض لسطح المبني الدور الواحد
بأختلاف تدرجات أرتفاعاته
ربما كتجاري أو خدمات
علي العنصر المائي الرائع المتموج...متنفس للحي السكني​​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2015)

صورة


وسط جدية مستطيلات المباني...ومستطيلات النجيلة الحشائش
خطوط العنصر المائي المنحنية
بتضاد و دلع...





​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2015)

صورة



جميل في هذا التخطيط
أختفاء مناسيب المباني
بين النجيلة الحشائش
بمستوياتها
بالأسطح
والأرضي....
وأبيض المباني يطل من بينها....بأنكسار خطوطهاأو كما وصفه...Basm Silver....
بتعبير أدق....
دمج أطار المبني مع المحيط البيئي​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2015)

صورة



هناك محاولات دائمة من المعماري
لربط المبني بالاندسكيب بالأرض...
وهنا تمميز ببروزه المثلث...وزجاج مائل بفريمات
وربما كان أن يكون شلال مياة....
وخيال المعماري في الأبتكار​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2015)

صورة


كيف يكون مشروع عربي و بلا نخيل...



​​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2015)

منقول من صفحة.... العماره المرئيه Visual Architecture
دورة التصميم الداخلي الشاملة للماكس
دروس للمهندس Mahmoud Ouf
دورة التصميم الداخلي الشاملة على اليوتيوب .
يمكنكم مشاهدتها من هنا ..
جاري رفع باقي المحاضرات
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6BFz6brIByUwrcyUQfzvTg
إذا رأيت أنها قد تفيد غيرك ، لا تتردد في نشرها



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2015)




----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2015)

مشروع طالب ....Mastara Studio
فكرة مشروع...وتطويرها
الموضوع أحساس....ولو من بعيد...أو حتي غير متشابه
بس المصمم ده تعبيره...



العلبة دي فيها أيه...فيها فيل ​​​_
قوة التعبيرية...تحرر و فكر

_






​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2015)

صورة


جميل تبليطات الساحات...بهذة التقسيمات
الأبيض و الرصاصي الغامق....مع الخرسانة
خصوصا للمساحات الكبيرة
وأحواض الزرع





​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2015)

ربما ....عند وضع دراسات لمشروع....يتردد البعض...محاولا الوصول لأقصي درجات الجادية و الرغبة 
أن تمثل شئ هام لمشروعه....مع أن الدراسات حالة و شعور للمشروع....
فضع ما تحب أن تضعه...لو شئ فقط يوحي بتفصيل بالمشروع....
أو تطور الفكره....او تقارب لشعور ما...

فلا أحد يقرأ تلك الدرسات....ولكن الناقد او المصحح يستشعر العلاقات....
والترابط وممكن وضع رسومات او صور او مناظير....من النت ...لدراسات مشروعك...
أو تقريب لفكرة بمشروعك....
أي تجميع أكبر قدر من الدرسات و الصور و المناظير ولو من النت....المتربطة بمشروعك...
أفضل أحيانا من التزمت وراء تفاصيل ودراسات بعينها...

فحكام المشاريع...ينظروا للمشروع من باب الفكرة...والعلاقات...والحالة المعمارية ككل....
فيكونوا صورة عن المشروع...في ثواني أو دقائق...فقط ...لتعطي أحساس المشروع ....
وعليه يتم تقدير مستواهأملاء المشروع بالتفاصيل و الدراسات والأشجار و الألوان....
ولا تضيع وقتك في تردد...لا يهتم به أحد....
غيركفي واحد ممكن يضيع وقته و تركيزه...

في الأسقاطات...و لازم كل مسقط يكون مضبوط 100% من الموقع العام و الواجهات و القطاعات...
وحتي الفرش...والزرع يتوخي الحدز في أسقاطه و ظلاله....
وكأنها رسومات تنفيذية....فهذا لا يهم المصحح

وغالبا الشخص ده...بيكرر البلانات ...الموقع العام 10 مرات...وكل بلان في دراسه...مضحك 
أهو الدكتور لم يشوف 10 بلانات أياها ...بيكون وراها ال c المتينة....

عن اخر....أحسن أختيار الفكره....وعبر عنها بحرية....وبعلاقات من هنا و هناك....
ليظهر تمكنه المعماري كمصمم....وحسن اختياره...وطريقة اخراجه و عرضه للمشروع....
انظر لمشاريع أمتياز و اتعلم....أو مشاريع المعماريين الكبار و أتعلم...وده من اهم أسباب هؤلاء المتشبثين....بيكونوا تقديرتهم C , D......

عن أخر منطلق بحرية و تعبير عن مشروعه...تحرر...في فكره مشروعك...في دراساته...في أخراجه... ده مشروعك أنتالمشروع المعروض...ليس من الضروري أن يكون له علاقة بالموضوع...​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2015)

صورة


مميز ...بل ساحر
أن تضع مبناك وسط كتل مباني الجار بكتل مصمت بيضاء...
سواء بإضاءة نهارية أو ليلية بإضاءتها....



​​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2015)

صورة


تشكيلات الخشب...لا تقف فقط بالخارج...
ولكنها هنا المصمم ...يفتح بأب أخر لفوائدها وجمالها
بالداخل
من بين غاطس سقف المعلق لريسبشن المدخل....
بتكراره فريماتها و أنحناءتها و لونها الداكن من بين الأبيض
بأنحناء.....وحتي السجادة تتفاعل بخطوطها ....معها​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2015)

صورة


حلول المصمم للأبراج بالخلف....ما بين الكتلة الفلات ببوكساتها البيضاء boxes...
والبرج الدائري....بنفس الأستاييل

وفي الأمام أستخدم الألوان بجراة وقوة.....بتنوع
جميل وجودها في مشروع ما بحي..... أو منطقة ما



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2015)

صورة


أدخل الخشب بلونه الغامق...سواء كبرجولة 
أو جلسة للشباك....أو بدروة السطح
أضاف طراز للمبني و تراثية وفخامة
للمشروع السكني...​​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2015)

صورة



مفاجاة نهاية المبني....الأرتداد
من مصمت لزجاج...
بجانب تضاد الإسطوانة مع الفلات flat
وتأكيد رأسية الحوائط الرأسية والاعمدة....كعناصر رأسية قوية....
يضادها كمرت الأدوار..و البلكونات غاطسة....جميلة​​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2015)

صورة


الاعمدة الكلاسيك الدبل هاييت...رائعة
بطرازها الروماني..وتيجانتها
وبروز السقف...​​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2015)

صورة



جميل البرجولات الخشب...والمشربية
أضافت طابع وتراث للسكن...
وممكن أن تكون من الخشب
أو نوع من أنواع اللدائن....​​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2015)

صورة



الأعمدة الكلاسيك تبدء من الدور الثاني....
بتألق تكرارها وأستطالتها وأنحناءها
في نهاية المبني...
وفراغ بينها وبين شبابيك الدوران النصف إسطواني....








​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2015)

صورة



الأبراج بتنوع أتجاهاتها...وبروز التغطية
و الزجاج بنهايتها...مميزة في المشروع السكني....في الامارات
ولكن ما هي أستخدامها في المشروع؟!!



​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2015)

فيديو....3 صور
2 رسمه


تتشابه طرق تثبيت الحجر و الرخام ....علي الجدران بالواجهات
وبيسموها بالطريقة الميكانيكية
... بتعتمد علي عمل فتحات
بالحجر أو الرخام....حسب نوع البراغي
أستمتع بمشاهدة الفيديو...والصور و الرسومات
























​​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2015)

صورة


الأباليق...من فن العمارة الإسلامية....القديم...بألوان شرائطها.....

والحائط الأمامي بمربعات فتحاته....و جمال تكرارها...
وأعتبرها ربط بين القديم و المودرن...

والكتلة البوكس الزجاج بأستطالتها....يشكلوا المودرن
بتضاد بين القديم و المودرن...والحائط المربعات ربطت بينهما

مميز أستطالات الفتحات...بمبالغة مفتعلة من المصمم...وموجوده أيضا بالثلاثة....للربط 

كنت أفضل وجود صور أخري توضح حلول حائط الفتحات المربعة في التصميم...من الداخل...
هل هي كاسرات أشعة شمس فقط...أم زجاج المبني خلف معظمها...

النخلة أكملت جمال التراثي القديم.....​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2015)

صورة



مباني مستطيلة ...وحديقة مستطيلة
ولكن أنحناءات الممرات...وكأنها تشكل إليبس
وأخر منحني مسلوب العرض بتقسيمات الأحواض الزرع و الحصي
أعطت حركة و ديناميكية للتصميم...بتصميم مميز للاندسكيب....حتي لو كان بوكس



​

​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2015)

صورة



تموجات وانحناءات كمر الواجهة. 
حول المبني و امام استطالة الزجاج الأزرق. وتنسجم مع ميل السقف و انكساراته. 
نووع في ألوان الزجاج بمسطحات كبيرة تضاد المصمت



​​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2015)

صورة



جمال الفتحات المربعة في الجدار. مع التحف الزجاج الملون ازرق. 
وسط صفاء الأبيض و تدرجات السلم​​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2015)

صورة



قوة المربعات مع الدائرة في التصميم و تكرارها.... حتي الباثيو مربع. 
وتضاد الفلات flat مع المنحني.



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2015)

5 صور


فروق مناسيب اللاندسكيب...
أحدي عناصر تمييز المشروع....
قد تكون عائق لمصمم....وقد تكون مييزه لأخر...فيشكلها
ليصنع منها أبتكار ...يعتز به في مشروعه
و يصنع لها لقطة توضح تمييزها ودراستها للمشاهد...
من ضمن لقطات الدراسية لمشروعه
فالفرق بين مشروع مميز....وغير مميز
هو عدد الدراسات لأجزاء المشروع....وأنسجامها مع بعض.....وكانها عائلة واحدة....
وقد تكون متشابهة نوعا معا....وممكن ان تكون متضاده لتأكد بعضهاربما يعجبني أحدي اللقطات....وأستطيع بسهولة تحويلها من أنحناءات لأنكسارات...كتجديد لها
أوة أحولها من أشكال مربعة الي دائرية أو مثلثة أو إليبسات .....أو العكس...حسب تجانسها و أنسجامها بمشروعي...او أغير من مادتها الي زجاج أو خشب أو خرسانة بيضاء .....أو العكسده مشروعي وأنا حر فيه.....ألعب في عناصره و أجمعه كيفما أشاء....بما يحقق فكرتي​​


















​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2015)

صورة



هناك من يهاجم الأقتباس بدون سبب....إلا ليثبت أنه فهلوي
ولكن هل أي مصمم هو من أخترع الشباك...أو الباب ....أو الأرش..أو القبة....أو الزجاج....

ما كل العناصر المعمارية في أي عمل أي معماري حتي أستاذك في الجامعة....أو معماري عالمي.....
ما هي إلا عناصر مقتبسة متجمعة في مشروع واحد....

الأتقان والتمييز يأتي في تجميعهم.....أو ربما يخترع المصمم فكرة أو فكرتين بس....ويبقي عمل عالمي

فمثلا لو أحب أنا ان أستفيد في هذة الحائط بمشروعي....ممكن أغير شوية الحجر في الحائط ده....
الي خرسانة بلون أبيض....أو أبيض مع خشب غامق.....أو أبيض مع زجاج....أو زجاج مع خشب....أو كلهم....
أو أضيف شلال بسيط في النصف....أو أضيف شوية مدرجات في الحائط....أو أضيف عناصر طولية ما...خشب مثلا....وهكذا

ثم أضعها كلقطة...دراسة لأحدي حوائط المشروع...تربط فراغيين علوي بالسفليفالفكرة الواحدة...المبتكرة....ممكن أن تنقسم وتتلون ويعاد تفعيلها....بأشكال أخري....
وهذا تمييز وتجديد مطلوب منا....عن النقل بالمسطرة....وأن كان لا مانع للطالب أن ينقل بالمسطرة فهو يتعلم....
فالدول الأسيوية نقلت بالمسطرة من الأختراعات والأجهزة الغربية لسنوات ....
ثم أضافت قليلا....ثم طورت قليلا...حتي أصبحوا لهم لمستهم الخاصة....وتصميمهم الخاص بهم​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2015)

المقارنة واضحة ! 
_ 
Abdelaziz Nagaty

_

​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2015)

صورة



Hamdy Samy....أرسل لنا هذه الصورة
بالنظر الي المبني البعيد...
- جمال البرج و أستطالته في المبني وخروج عصي خشب من جنباته....تراثي
- أختلاف توجيات كتل المبني 45
-جمال درجة لون تشطيب المبني ....تراثي قديم
- جمال فتحات المبني الرفيعة وتدرجها
أجتمعت لجمال المبني.....بترثية و أصالة...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2015)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152865242033043


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2015)

3 صور




لم أتوقع أختلاف التفصيلات...للفن الإسلامي
بهذة الكثافة...والأختلاف 
قد تعطي هذا الجمال
ربما اللون الأبيض جمع بينها...
والأرشات....والقبة والإضاءة لطبيعية تنفذ من خلالها ...مسببة ظلال رائعة علي الجدار...
وجمال الأخضر الطبيعي....وسط الأبيضوان لم يعجبني التعبير الغير قوي...للتشكيلات المعدنية الرفيعة لتلك التفاصيل....كبانوهات بين الأرشات...فوق الأعمدة
وكانها كانت بحاجة الي تأكيد أكثر لها....بتخنات أعرض...ولكنه عمل ممييز جرئ...ومحاولة لأعادة مفاهيم العمارة الإسلامية....بفكر مودرن جديد​​











​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2015)

3 صور






ربما بعض البرجولات الخشب الغامق....
بأختلاف الأرتفاعات
مع فريمات الشبابيك الخشب.... وخروج بعض الدكم الخشب من بلاطة السطح
مع ألوانات البيجات....
وخروج البلكونات بأعمدتها المربعة الضخمة....
تعطي لمسات لتكرارية سكني مشروعك











​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2015)

2 صورة



تغطية ال space trass
يعلو فوق المباني ليظلها بفرغات رائعة
ويعطي إضاءات من خلاله
متألق في المشاريع الكبيرة
ويحمله...اعمدة متفرعة كالشجرة
وباقي الأعمدة مائلة أيضا وكأنها عائلة واحدة
القصير لدور...والدبل هايت ...والشجرة التي تحمل التغطية
وميز الاعمدة بالأبيض بالخارج ...وأيضا بالداخل
والكتل خشب...لتظهر متألقة من بين الأبيض
بواجهتها المائلة...وخطوطها...
​​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2015)

أحصل على نسختك من ألارشيكاد مفعلة لمدة سنة
http://goo.gl/gUexiq



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2015)

طلبه كتير فى قسم العماره بالذات الى فى السنوات الاولى ليهم فى القسم مش فاهمين او عارفين يعنى ايه كونسبت 
انا لقيت كتاب شارح الكونسبت وانواعه كلهااااااااااااا 
بدون اى كلام بالرسم التوضيحى الى هو اساس العماره ولغتها يارب ينفعكم


http://www.mediafire.com/…/a-20vocabulary-20of-20architectu…



كنت فين لما كنت فى الكليه
تقدروا تسجلوا وتحملوا الكتاب باكونت لينكدين


http://www.slideshare.net/…/a-vocabulary-of-architectural-f…


‫#‏سمرفؤاد‬




​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2015)

صورة



حتي مع اللون الغامق....
جاءت اللوحات البيضاء بمسافاتها المتسوية
وخشب الباب الفاتح
وزجاج الكونتر الرائع

ليخففوا من قتامة اللون....
وكأن المصمم يفتعل مشكلة...ويحلها....ويخففها...ويعالجها

وكانه يتشبه بمعاناة الأنسان....ويدخلها في تعبيرية تصميمه







​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2015)

صورة


بفضل الزجاج للضلف العليا للمطبخ...
وخصوصا الضيقة....بتعطي جمال و أتساع
وخصوصا لو فيها إضاءات.....

وهنا الأستانل ستيل أعطي تأثير رائع بالمطيخ



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2015)

صورة


تنوع مقاسات اللوحات بالجنب جميل. ثم خالف بلوحات نفس المقاس فوق السرير

​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2015)

صورة


مبني بتشكيل أورجانك...بباثيو المنتصف
وأحواض بتنوع أشكالها....ما بين عناصر مياة و خضرة و رمل إلعاب خارجية....

تشكيل تلك الأحواض ....خففت من قوة شكل المبني.....وميزته من بينهم



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2015)

صورة


الكمرات الخرسانيه المتقاطعه من مركز المؤتمرات بمكتبه الاسكندريه من تصويرى
م/سمرفؤاد

​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2015)

صورة



من الجميل....ان يكون حائط التلفزيون...مفهوش تفاصيل كثيرة
صفاء الأبيض...ناعم...مريح للعين
وهنا كبوكس أبيض.....فاصل بين المعيشة و لكوريدر أو أستخدامات اخري...
ويعاكسه غاطس مستطيلات السقف المعلق بإضاءته 
والسجادة الفروة...الفوتيهات...المريحة بمخداتها...واللوحة بأستطالتها ولونها يتفاعل مع الفرش و السجادة...كتأثيراتوالستائر تنسدل بأبيضها الشفاف...أو فضي لونها....



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2015)

صورة


المصمم ممكن أن يضع بصمته بتصميم الإضاءات...
وخصوصا إذا كانت لها علاقة بينها وبين التصميم الخارجي
أو الداخلي عموما....​​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2015)

صورة

الإليبس في مدخل الفندق
فوق الكونتر....بإضاءته الخفية و الظاهرة...
وخطوط skyline بالحوائط و الموكيت....والكونتر



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2015)

صورة



لقطة من أكبر مول في دبي....
وأسقف زجاج منحنية ...بتقسيماتها
والمحلات كانها أحياء سكنية...بكلاسيكية تصميمها.... 
فالمصمم أراد ان ينقل حياة بداخل المول.....بعيد عن حرارة الجو هناك....

​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2015)

صورة


استخدام جيد للدرج .... بجانب جمال الأبيض و الخشب. 
ونعومة وانحناء الحائط الأبيض يضاد الحجر الخشن. و الإضاءات زادت التصميم جمالا...​​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2015)

صورة



حاول بالجديد في تصميمه... برفع المطبخ درجة..... مع إضاءات بها... 
واضاءات خفية بالارفف الأمامية مشابهة لمستطيلات السقف المعلق باضاءته.... 
وانزل أسطوانات اضاءة تضاد حجم و مصمت اسطانات الجبس..... اتقن التصميم بالاضاءات...

​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2015)

صورة



جمال الفن الإسلامي...لا ينتهي
بروز جبس كالوردة
يزداد للخارج....
بصفاء الأبيض



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2015)

صورة



المصممين يبحثون عن الطبيعة في أعمالهم...
في الخشب كالباركية و حول الشبابيك و الدفاية و الكرانيش...
في الجلد...
في رسومات الأسماك علي الحائط
في الزرع بالداخل و الخارج

أو حتي في أنعكاس لون الحائط علي Zebra المخدات








​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2015)

صورتين





إنارة الحمامات....مهمة وصحية
حتي لو كان بزجاج مصنفر ....
والنباتات الخضراء تضفي حياة وطبيعية
وجمال....







​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2015)

صورة


صفاء و بهاء الأبيض
خصوصا في خشب فريمات الباب المربعات....
وفي الحائط العريض.... ببكتات بانوهات الفتحة الأرش



​​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2015)

3 صور



شغل بلمسات فنان....يضيف بعد اخر للديكور

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100006333043178














​​






​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2015)

11 صورة
3 بلانات


وكأنها جزيرة معمارية....أترككم مع الصور و التعليق

‎أبراج جزرية الشكل في مبنى جامعة NTU من تصميم Thomas Heatherwick‎.

أكمل المصمم البريطاني توماس هيثيرويك Thomas Heatherwick مبنى جامعةNTU في سنغافورة المؤلف من 12 برج تبدو مثل مجموعة من الجزر الأبيض.
وكان هيثيرويك قد تعاون مع الشركة المحلية CPG Consultants على تصميم وبناء هذه المنشأة التعليمية الجديدة المسماة Learning Hub ضمن حرم جامعة نانيانغ التقنية Nanyang Technological University.
"لأجل تجنب وجود أميال من الممرات لتصل غرف محاضرات صندوقية" تم تصميم المبنى كتجمع عنقودي من الأبراج المتزايدة الحجم باتجاه الاعلى بحيث تحيط بفراغٍ مركزي في الداخل.
وكانت الفكرة هي جمع الفعاليات التعليمية مع الفراغات الاجتماعية بما في ذلك الشرفات والحدائق والممات المفتوحة على الهواء الطلق من أجل تشجيع فرص متعددة فريق العمل في الجامعة والطلاب ليتفاعلوا مع بعضهم البعض بقدر الإمكان."لقد قدم أول مبنى جديد ضخم لأستوديو هيثيرويك في آسيا فرصةً غير اعتيادية لإعادة التفكير بمبنى الجامعة التقليدية. ففي عصر المعلومات يكون أهم ما في حرم الجامعة الفراغ الاجتماعي من أجل التلاقي والمصادفة والتعلم مع الآخرين." على حد تعبير توماس هيثيرويك.
تضم الأبراج الاثنا عشر ذات الطوابق الثمانية والتي تتسع باتجاه الأعلى 56 صفاً بيضوياً وبحسب المعماريين فإن الشكل المدور الخالي من الزوايا سيشجع أكثر على التعلم التعاوني.تمت تغطية الأبراج بألواح إسمنتية منحنية مع وجود شرائط أفقية محززة تم تنفيذها بواسطة 10 طوابق سيليكونية قابلة للتعديل. مما أعطى للمبنى مظهراً يوحي بالنباتات الدرنية بالرغم من تفضيل المعماريين تشبيهه بالطين الرطب.
كذلك تم خلق شرفات داخلية مطلة على الميزانين المركزي على مدار الممرات الداخلية المؤطرة للمبنى من الداخل حيث تتم تهوية الفراغ طبيعياً وتتوفر الإطلالات على كامل اجزاء المبنى."إن مبنى Learning Hub هو مجموعة من الأبراج الإسمنتية المصنوعة يدوياً التي تحيط بفراغٍ مركزي يقرب الناس من بعضها البعض تتخلله زوايا وشرفات وحدائق للتعلم الجمعي غير الرسمي." بحسب المصمم.
تم رفع الأبراج عن الارض على 61 عمود إسمنتي ذات سطوح مطوية بشكل متكسر وتحيط بأغلبها أحواض نباتية.
بينما تم إكساء بيوت الدرج والمصاعد الموجودة ما بين الأبراج بأكثر من 700 رسم ريلييف لصور من العلم والفن والأدب.يشكل المشروع جزءاً من مشروع إعادة تطوير أكبر لكامل الحرم الجامعي الذي أمه أكثر من 3 ألف طالب لتكون إحدى أكبر جامعات سنغافورة.
والجدير بالذكر أن هم من يقود عملية الإنشاء بينما يتولى هيثيرويك التصميم والذي مع أنه درس وتخرج كمصمم منتجات إلا أنه يستلم مشاريع معمارية بشكل متزايد في السنوات الأخيرة.Abdelaziz Nagaty





برغم البروزات الأوجانك...إلا انه أخرج من بينها البلكونات الغاطسة...





















البلكونات من بين الكتل الأورجانك





الجميل برغم كبر حجم المبني...إلا ان الفارغ الداخلي رائع
بإضاءته للسماء
أوجد حياة بالداخل برغم صغر مساحته....



























رائعة دائم النقوشات بالجدران في أي عصر...فرعوني ...إسلامي...أو من أي حضارة
بلون جداره القريب من الرمل...



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2015)

صورة



يمكنك التقاط أفكار من المجلات المعمارية العالمية....
حتي لو أعلان
وتضعه لمشروعك...
فهنا مجرد خط عريض و رفيع بدرجة رائعة من لأخضر....
فعلت الكثيير للبرشور....الفلاير...الإعلان

أو مشروعك...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2015)

سؤال من.....Mǽ Eagle

تمام تعبت حضرتك معايا ..استفسار تانى صعير ومش هصدعك تانى انا ايديا مش حلوة
فى الفرى هاند يعنى بيبئا فى دماغى فكرة ومش بعرف اعملها اسكتش 
ممكن ادرب نفسى ازاى ؟

الرد....احنا كلنا فينا مواهب كثييرة...مش حتظهر إلا بالمحاولات....وحب الشئ ده....
للوصول للكلام ده....بيكون بالتدرج....يعني ممكن أبدء في الأول أرسم مكعبات بزوايا مختلفة....عين طائر....عين نملة....عين بني أدم....وهكذا

بعد لما أحس أني رسمت كتييييير منهم...وبقيت متمكن 
أبدء أرسم مكعب بسقف و شباك وباب...برضه بزوايا مختلفة وبعد عشرات المحاولات و التمكن....أبدء عمل كتلتين....مربعات مستطيلات...وبعدين أحاول أقلد أي أسكتش بسيط....كذا مرة و كذا رسمه....لو صعب ممكن .....

أحاول في الأول أشف بالشفاف الأسكتش المكعب....ثم بعدة عدة رسمات....أحاول أرسمه وهو قدامي....
بعد عدة أسكتشات....أرسم المكعب من الخيال...التدرج حيخليك تتمتع و تتمكن....
بعد هذا التمكن....أحاول أقلد رسمه أسكتشات لأسطوانة مبني....
ثم التدرج حتقوللي أجيب الأسكتشات دي منين...حقولك ب google images.....في كل صور النت ومن ضمنها كا الأسكتشات....ححاول أبحث تحت beginner architectural sketchلقيت فيه....الأسكتش ده....تفتكر ده يأخذ منك كام دقيقة للرسم.......بعد محاولات المكعبات اللي قولنا عليه لمدة شهر....أفتكر مش حيأخذ أكثر من نصف ساعة

لو عملت أسكتش واحد في الأسبوع....حتنافس الأول في الدفعة في الأسكتشات.....بسيطةوعشان نشجعك....أرسم و أبعت لينا محاولات.....اللينك...ل....
أبحث تحت

beginner architectural sketchhttps://www.google.com/search…



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2015)

صورة



ممكن المعماري عندما يصمم الديكور...الأثاث
يقدر يبتكر....بما ينسب تصميمه
وبما يخرج عن المألوف
ويحقق راحة أكبر للمستخدم
وتصميم الأثاث ليس بالأمر الصعب...خصوصا لما يعرف مبادئ التركيب و التثبيت والقطع و المسامير .....لها

إذا جاءت فرصة ححاول ربنا يسهل....أشوف أثاث وهو بيتجمع
في اليوتيوب



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2015)

مصر بخير....طول ما فيها الناس دي

اللي بتعلم بالسعر ده...بترقب و حرص
واللي فيها ناس عايزه تتعلم بالحرص ده
ورشة الاظهار المعمارى و الفرى هاند لطلبة هندسة و تخطيط و فنون جميله و تطبيقية ,,,,
محتوى الورشة:
-فرى هاند
-اظهار بالوان المياه و الرصاص و التحبير
مدة الورشة 6 محاضرات
مدة المحاضرة من 3 ل 4 ساعات
رسوم الورشة : فقط 350 جنيه بدلا من 500 جنيه
فرع مدينة نصر
تبدأ الورشه يوم السبت 21/3/2015 فى تمام الساعه 5 مساءا
للحجز يرجى ملأ الاستماره:
http://goo.gl/forms/Mf0vX6dYRc
العنوان: 
10 ش أحمد محمد كمال متفرع من عمر لطفى , خلف شركة مصر للطيران , عباس العقاد , مدينة نصر
للحجز و الاستفسار:
01098665766
01115211188
مواعيد الاتصال من 10 صباحا الي 10 مساءا ......
بادر بسرعة الحجز فالأماكن محدوده




























​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2015)

إستراحة فنية 

ريف مصر....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أبريل 2015)

صورة



mall and hotel facade design of my latest work 
‪#‎summer_fouad‬
تصميم واجهات مول تجارى وفندق من اخر اعمالى


حلو التصميم...بس كان يفضل كتل دروة السطح يكون فيها أختلافات و حركة أكثر



​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أبريل 2015)

صورة


الفتحات الغاطسة بإضاءتها
متألقة في السقف
أو حتي في الجدارسواء مربعات او مستطيلات....حسب التصميم



​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أبريل 2015)

10 صور


لا تنسي ....
عند تصميم مبني كتلة منحنية...أو منكسرة
أن تضع خطوط ...لتساعد العين علي أدراك الأنحناءت أو الأنكسارات
سواء عراميس (فواصل بين البلاطات)...أو خطوط..أو نتواءات....أو حتي فتحات كولسترا...
سواء مربعات ....مستطيلات...مثلثات...دوائر
لأن لو تركنا الكتل بيضاء....لصعب الأحساس بها
من أعمال زهي حديد







































​​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أبريل 2015)

صورة




جرئ المصمم انه يضع زجاج بهذا اللون البنفسجي....
أكيد رائع ليلا أيضاوجمال المصمت أيضا الزجاج ....في الأدوار الأولي البيضاء
بتكرارية فتحاته الجميلة و لحائط المصمت
وتكرارية الأعمدة الإسطوانية



​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أبريل 2015)

صورة


في كورنر تجاري مبناه....
الأعمدة...كل عمودين بتيجاناتها ...رائعة أما الزجاج
والكورنيشة العريضة و القبة الدائرية
لكتية دائرية لتضاد
المبني الفلات خلفها...فيظهرا بعضهما
بتقسمات الزجاج...مستطيلات...ودائرية تنعكس من الكتلة الدائرية
كنت أفضل الكتابات لأسم المبني...تكون بيضاء و اكثر تخانة
للتجسيم​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أبريل 2015)

صورتين


التضادات... لا تنتهي 
بجماليتها
المنحني و الفلات
الأرتفاعات المختلفة...
البارز و الغاطس..
الأبيض و الرصاصي
المصمت و الزجاج
الردود و البلكونات البارزة








​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أبريل 2015)

صورة


منحني مفتوح بخطوط مستقيمة....
وكل مجموعة كتل تتجمع في اتجاه ما واحد....
حول العنصر المائي لمنحني...​​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أبريل 2015)

صورة




جميل أن يجمع منحني.....
بألتفاف من حوله المباني و الملعب....
ربما كان ممشي...أو برجولة
هذا المنحني...أو جزء من إليبس



​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أبريل 2015)

صورة



طبواغرفيا الموقع
يجب ان تحترم فى البناء والتصميم ...
ليتناسب المبنى مع الطبيعة




​
​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أبريل 2015)

من أسئلة ...للصفحة..من Riozaky Zain

السلام عليكم 
عاوزا استفسر عن شي اي افضل قسم هندسه بالنسبه للبنات ويكون سهل الاقي شغل بعد التخرج بسرعه...

الرد:
أدرسي..الحاجة اللي نفسك بتحبها...راجعي حياتك...وشوفي أنتي كنتي بتحبي أيه أكثر....
ونفسك بتكون فرحانه أكثر وأنت بتعمليها...في واحد كده في الحساب...
وواحد في العلوم...وواحد كان بيحب الرسم...
أو الألوان....وواحد في اللغات....وواحد بيحب النجارة....وواحد بيحب الكلام بلباقة مع الناس....
وواحد عنده حاجتين أو ثلاثة.....
جمعيهم وشوفي القسم الأقرب منهم....وبحبك ونجاحك....
حتعملي اللي أنتي عايزه بأذن الله






​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أبريل 2015)

من أسئلة للصفحة...
اناعندي تصميم مسجد وياريت لو ترفعوا تصميمات للمساجد
الرد: المسجد هنا في التصميم ده بيتمييز بالقباب و تنوع أحجامها...ومستوياتها....
بجانب تشكيلها بالكمرات...وكولسترا القبة


كل المشاريع سواء مسجد او أي مشروع.... بصورها و مناظيرها و برضه رسومات....
بالبحث في google images....ممكن تبحث تحت مساجد....أو ....تصميم مساجد....رسومات مساجد....
أتوكاد مساجد...مشروع مسجد....مشروع طالب مسجد....mosque....masjid......وهكذا



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أبريل 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أبريل 2015)

صورة


مبني بتشكيل أورجانك...بباثيو المنتصف
وأحواض بتنوع أشكالها....ما بين عناصر مياة و خضرة و رمل إلعاب خارجية....تشكيل تلك الأحواض ....خففت من قوة شكل المبني.....وميزته من بينهم​​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أبريل 2015)

صورة



جلسة والمقعد بين الخشب و الأبيض
وظهر المقعد مشترك بتموج أنحناءات السور...
جميلة لامواج بين الأبيض و الخضرة
والجلسة في حضن الانحناء...بعيد قليلا عن الماشي...كخصوصية
والخشب من تجميع أجزاء الخشب...وكرره في الأرضية بمستوي أخر ...للتنوع



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أبريل 2015)

صورة


تضاد الشارع المنحني الموجة....مع المباني الفلات....
و شكل إليبس لتجمع المباني يوازي أنحناء الموجة....
وهناك محور بصري شارع....يشق منتصف الإليبس
والمباني حول الموجة الممشي الشارع....تتأثر وتغيير من أتجاه ميلها....
عن باقي المباني المتعمدة مع الشوارع الخارجية....
موجة و إليبس....فعلت الكثير من الديناميكية و الجمال



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أبريل 2015)

صورة


الممشي...اللسان
مميز بشكله الدائري....ربط بين عناصر المشروع بإضاءته المتألقة
في دبي الأمارات....
وتمييز المصمم بربط عناصر مباني مشروعه....بعده تصميمات منها...
- الأسقف الموجات وتكرارها....البيضاء
- الأسقف المتطايرة قليلا عن المبني....الرصاصي
- نهايات المباني الكتل الزجاج وكأنها تتشارك في نهايتها بمستوي منحني....يشكل نهايتها....البنفسجي مع ربط نجيلة حشائش المشروع بخطوط بيضاء منحنية بعشوائية

عناصر رائعة جمعت لتتفاعل و تمييز مشروعه بسهولة....



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أبريل 2015)

صورة 



جميل أن أشكل لعب و أشكال ....من النجيلة الحشائش...
والخطوط البيضاء كتلال بسيطة....
خصوصا إذا كان المشروع به كونتور....
وحتي لو لم يكن هناك عنصر مائي....
وبأي أشكال دائرية...إليبسات...مربعات...أورجانك
او مع جلسات... اطلق خيالك





​​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أبريل 2015)

صورة




عشوائية الخطوط....أنتشرت في بعض تصميمات الواجهات...
بيضاء أمام الزجاج
ولكن جديد أن أراها كبرجولة خشب....بدائرية فريم الجلسة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أبريل 2015)

جميل أن يكون شعار المشروع...
كشراع المركب...كفكرة تصميم المبني
عندما يتعاشق فن التصميم...مع فن الكتابة وفن تصميم الشعار​​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أبريل 2015)

صورة





...تضاد رائع للفلات...مع المنحني النصف دائري...
بكتلة الأربعة و أمتداد المنحني...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أبريل 2015)

3 صور


جميل دوران و ألتفاف المباني...
حول المسجد...تاكيد لأهميته ولدوره
في تدرج للكتل...
علي مستويين...الأول بقبب...ثم لأبراج....
ووضع المسجد في كورنر المشروع....للأستفادة لساكني المشروع....ولخارج المشروعورائع العناصر المتموجة البيضاء بحديقة المنتصف....
هل هي أحواض زرع؟!...غير واضحة​​










​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أبريل 2015)

صورة



هناك من يهاجم الأقتباس بدون سبب....إلا ليثبت أنه فهلوي
ولكن هل أي مصمم هو من أخترع الشباك...أو الباب ....أو الأرش..أو القبة....أو الزجاج....
ما كل العناصر المعمارية في أي عمل أي معماري حتي أستاذك في الجامعة....أو معماري عالمي.....ما هي إلا عناصر مقتبسة متجمعة في مشروع واحد....
الأتقان والتمييز يأتي في تجميعهم.....أو ربما يخترع المصمم فكرة أو فكرتين بس....ويبقي عمل عالميفمثلا لو أحب أنا ان أستفيد في هذة الحائط بمشروعي....ممكن أغير شوية الحجر في الحائط ده....الي خرسانة بلون أبيض....أو أبيض مع خشب غامق.....أو أبيض مع زجاج....أو زجاج مع خشب....أو كلهم....
أو أضيف شلال بسيط في النصف....أو أضيف شوية مدرجات في الحائط....أو أضيف عناصر طولية ما...خشب مثلا....وهكذا
ثم أضعها كلقطة...دراسة لأحدي حوائط المشروع...تربط فراغيين علوي بالسفلي
فالفكرة الواحدة...المبتكرة....ممكن أن تنقسم وتتلون ويعاد تفعيلها....بأشكال أخري....وهذا تمييز وتجديد مطلوب منا....عن النقل بالمسطرة....وأن كان لا مانع للطالب أن ينقل بالمسطرة فهو يتعلم....
فالدول الأسيوية نقلت بالمسطرة من الأختراعات والأجهزة الغربية لسنوات ....ثم أضافت قليلا....ثم طورت قليلا...حتي أصبحوا لهم لمستهم الخاصة....وتصميمهم الخاص بهم




​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 أبريل 2015)

مجرب ......برنامج يتوفر على ل 68 نظام حماية مشهور لفحص حاسوبك 
لإزالة أصعب الفيروسات وبرامج التجسس
http://www.igli5.com/2014/01/68.html

​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 أبريل 2015)

صورة



مفاجأة الفرغات الضخمة....
فراغ الكتلة الرصاصي...
بشطفه الكورنر....وبالواجهة الأخري 
ثم بروزات أبيض كتل الزجاج و البلكونات 
ثم مميزها بأحواض زرع بيضاء ...
ممكن أن تمميز مشروعك...إذا تكررت في كتل المشروع...بأختلاف الأعماق....وأرتفاعات أبيض الداخل
وتنوع شطفات الغاطس....
والدور الأخير يقفل الفراغ...ويحتويه بجمال​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 أبريل 2015)

صورة


جمال تضاد الفلات مع الأبيض المنحني...
محاولا المصمم أدخال الموجة الكمرة بالعمود بجوار المدخل
وعلاقة جميلة بين الحائط الحجر الرصاصي...وأبيض الكمر
والإسطوانة الحجر فوق المدخل الجانبي...
والدبل هايت الزجاج الكورنر...يضاد المصمت من حوله فيظهر بجمال لونه الأزرق​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 أبريل 2015)

3 صور



الموجة التغطية....لبعض المباني
لتشكل فراغ رائع وخصوصية لمشروعه
فوق العنصر المائي....
ليعطي أحساس طبيعي وخيالية بالمشروع ....و وسط مبانيه











​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 أبريل 2015)

صورة


الإليبس الصغير بتخطيطه...
وإليبس أخر أكبر ....مع شفت shift.....أوجد حركة بالتصميم
والموجة تخترق مركزها....
والمباني تتفاعل مع خطوط و إنحناءات التصميم....
الإليبسين علي محور واحد...elippses



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 أبريل 2015)

صورة


الأعمدة الإسطوانية الرفيعة المائلة
تحمل السقف البارز..
وتضاد وظلال
بين المصمت الأبيض للسقف و البلكونات...ومسطح الزجاج الأزرق
وتضاد بين المنحني و الفلات....بتألقووضع شرائح louvers أفقية منحنية أمام الستارة الزجاج...مودرن وتشكيل للواجهة​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 أبريل 2015)

صورة





تجمعات كتل...فيشكل نصف دائري
حول العنصر المائي
والمحاور البصرية تتجه نحو المركز



​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 أبريل 2015)

صورة


دائرية الكورنر وألتفاف وحدات المشروع حولها




​​​​​​​






​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 أبريل 2015)

صورة


شكل جزء الإليبس....والمنطقة الخضراء بالقلب



​​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أبريل 2015)

صورة



المعماريين المبتكرين.....
لهم جمال أعمالهم الخاص....عن الاخريين
تستمتع....وتتعلم
أنهم يفتحون أفاق جديدة....وطاقات متدفقة
يغييرون القوالب المعمارية....المكررة لسنيين
واضعين بصماتهم....ببساطة و تلقائية و جمالليقولوا لنا العمارة....ليست تشنجات....و لا مباني تتخانق مع بعضها...وهنا الكهوف المنحنية الأورجانك...في الأرضي دبل هايت...
وحمامات سباحة بالسطح....والباثيو المفتوح بالسطح الأورجانك.....وليأكد هذا الجمال....أختار له اللون الأبيض....وكرر الشبابيك المربعات لكي لا تظهر إلا كهوفه....



​

​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أبريل 2015)

صورة



جميل المبني الزجاج الإسطواني ....بال louvers
والأعمدة الإسطوانية المسلوبة...
وسط المباني الفلات flat



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أبريل 2015)

صورة



ربط المباني بالأرض....من الموضات المعمارية
بتعطي قوة للمبني و التصميم بالأرض....
وهنا البرج....بأنكسارات و أنحناءات
ليشكل البرج بالممر بمرسي القوارب
والأبيض و الأزرق يتعانقان.....في وداعة وهدوء الأبداع​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أبريل 2015)

العمارة....الفن الجميل



​​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أبريل 2015)

صورة


رغم الفيلا بسيطة و متوضعة....وجميلة
إلا ما لفت نظري لهذا التألق من المصمم...
بمصباح الخشبي...و ألواح البلاستيك تتألق الإضاءات من خلفها...
ليعطي لنا باب جديد...للكثير من الأفكار...ممكن أن تتولد من هذة لفكرة....
في اللاندسكيب...بأشكال و أحجام مختلفة
أو حتي لمنارة مأذنة لمسجد.....



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أبريل 2015)

اسكتش :34:_..
منقول من...

‫#‏محمد_البطراوى‬

_

_
_​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أبريل 2015)

5 صور


الفن المعماري...لا ينتهي
برغم بساطة الفكرة و تكرارها...كوحدة...بتدرج
بوكسات boxes...بطريقة جديدة
ومادة جديدة
وفراغ البلكونة بين بوكسين رأسي...وأفقي
بسور زجاج....متكرر



















​​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أبريل 2015)

صورة


تضاد بين الأفقي و الرأسي.....
والمربعات كشبابيك بأعلي المبني و أعلي التجاري....ومربعات فريمات الزجاج​​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أبريل 2015)

صورة


الفريمات المبالغة بضخامتها....وتعلو فوق المبني
وجمال الأباليق .....الخطوط العرضية بالواجهات



​​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أبريل 2015)

4 صور



تركيب الرخام في الواجهات
بالبراغي و فتحات في أعلي و أسفل حواف الرخام
وتسمي بالطريقة الميكانيكية
















​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أبريل 2015)

صورة



مجرد فتحة في الجدار بأرش...وتحفة
والحائط منحني مستويين....رف لوضع التحف
تحول المبني بجمال لونه البيجات....
لشئ أخر



​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أبريل 2015)

صورة



ع سكني مكاتب تجاري....
والأبرج تلتف حول فراغ اللامدسكيب فيما بينها...من أخضر و عنصر مائي...
وكأنها أوراق شجر....وأكدها برزاعه السطح وتشكيل دروة السطح ...
مع الحفاظ علي شكلها الرباعي المنحرف....لسهولة الحلول الداخلية للتصميم...
و لتلتف مغيرة زوايا الرؤية و الأطلال للمشروع...
ومحدثة حركة ديناميكية للأبرج و التصميم
وعاكسها ببعض المباني الخدامات الفلات FLAT....
لتأكد الديناميكية المنحنية للأبراج و لموجات اللاندسكيب

وممكن نستفيد من الفكرة....حتي في تصميم مدرسة بأجنحتها...أو مشروع به مباني متعددة....بأسلوب وطريقة أخري...وبنفس الفكرة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أبريل 2015)

أحدي اللوحات القديمة....من عصر محمد علي
وبداية مجري العيون...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أبريل 2015)

صورة



منحني curve ....الجرانيت أو الرخام....
بأستطالات فتحاته....وتأكيد المدخل بالمظلة الكانوبي...
قضبان حديد وهيكل حديد وزجاج....

وأطلق أخر فتحة مكررة....حرة ....بعيد عن شطفه الحائط الزجاج...
وفوقها الشعار الأسم...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أبريل 2015)

صورة


أذا كانت مشاريع زها حديد ...تشكل صعوبة بكثرة أنحناءاتها....:34:
فعل الأقل....
ممكن نبدء نستفيد بدرجة ألوان أرضية الأستقبال الأبيض...ودرجة الأزرق
بأشكالها الأورجانك المنحنية...

وطريقة كتابة الأسم بخطين بدرجتي لون رصاصي....وبخطوط الكتابات الصغيرة....وكانها خطوط مستقيمة






​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أبريل 2015)

صورة



حل أخر مشابهة للسابق....ولكن الأداراة و الخدمات بالقلب المنحني
وأجنحة الفصول تتفرع من المركز....
مكونة فراغات بينها




​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أبريل 2015)

صورة


مدرسة...وألتفاف أجنحة الفصول 
ككتل حول قلب اللاندسكيب الأخضر الدائري
وممر اخر دائري يحضن الكتل و مواقف السيارات....

وتظهر كتل السلالم...لكل جناح فصول عالية قليلا....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أبريل 2015)

3 صور



الاعمدة البيج المربعة القوية....
تكون فرغات بينها ولبين الجدار.....
وبوكسات boxes الكتل المختلفة.....

وأستطالات فتحات الزجاج....في المصمت...

والكرانيش بمختلف أشكالها كدروة لسطح الكتل














​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أبريل 2015)

صورة



أليبس في منتصف فراغ مقتوح للمبني...
عنصر مائي...وأماكن لجلسات فيه...
وبلاطات ممشي فوق سطح المياة....
والتشجير 



​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أبريل 2015)

صورة


وسط الرخام البيج اللامع....والحوائط البيج
أنطلق بالأعمدة الدائرية و ellipses الخشب
وشعبها كشجرات....لتقسم السقف الي مربعات خشب....فلات...
ومنحنية بإنحناء السقف....

وأكما بباقي الأثاث البيج في هدوء....لتعطي الخشب تأثيرة في التصميم



​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أبريل 2015)

صورة



تألق مفاجأة الأعمدة الإسطوانية بأرتفاعاتها...لتشكل منحني
والسطح و البلكونات الدائرية تقسمها....
أو تغطس بداخلها محملة عليها بكمر ....

ورد بمفاجأة أخري لتكمل معه...أيضا بأبيض اللون
الأرش الدبل هايت...وخروج البلكونة الدائرية بعد أستقامتها ....منها

وفتحات دائرية للربط بين الواجهتين....وباقي الكتل حجر بخطوط عراميسه الأفقية...

الدروة الدئرية بالسطح الزجاج...تضيف مودرن مع وجود قرميد السقف....

وأخراج الشجر ف كورنر الصورة....لتقفلها و تتم جمالها....بجانب أشجار الخلفية....ونباتات و حشائش المقدمة.....









​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أبريل 2015)

صورة


كنا عرضنا منذ أيام....
هذا البرج وربطه بالممر و مرفأ المراكب

وهذا الصورة....توضح ان المصمم أخذ جانبي البرج...
كبلاطة أسفل و أعلي لسطح الدور الأرضي....

وأستمر بالشرائح كاسرات الشمس louvers
أمام زجاج الأرضي...

ليربط البرج بالأرضي...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أبريل 2015)

صورة



اللوحات بالحمامات بتكون جميلة...
بمسافاتها المتساوية ....وبياض فريمها
وهنا مستوحاة من الشواطئ...والأصداف
وأختيار لون شاطئ البحر والسماء......اللبني
مع نبات اخضر
لأعطاء راحة و جمال ببساطة للحمام....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أبريل 2015)

صورة




الكمرات المتقاطعة في السقف....
تزيد من جمال الفراغ....
بمربعاتها أو مستطيلاتها ....بكلاسيكية الكرانيش....
وألوان الأبيض الرصاصي...





​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أبريل 2015)

4 صور



أنتشرت أستخدام كاسرات الشمس....
ولكنها لم تعد تقليدية كما كانت....
بل هي أيضا أنطلقت بتشكيلات....وتموجات فيما بينها....
وأيضا أفقية تضاد المتموجة....أمام مسطحات زجاج التجاري
وأيضا مائلة فوق السطح ببروزها
تقلل أشعة الشمس....وتوفر طاقة التكيفات.....ويترك بعضها بدون كاسرات....
فقط الزجاج الأزرق.....وتشكيل رائع للمبني

والنخيل بشموخه...يداعب الأبيض و الأزرق
















​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أبريل 2015)

صورة



ينقصنا الكثيير..لمعرفة أستخدام الأشكال و طرق تثبيت
المواد
وهنا الخشب...ما هي أنواع و طرق التثبييت....وحصرها حصر كامل...
ولماذا عندما تدرس ....ده لو درست فعلا....تكون هاشة بمجرد رسومات لا تعبر عن الواقع بشكل يساعد علي أدراكها....
فلا يراها الطالب و لا يلمسها...ولا يجربها...ولا يربط بينها كتفصيلة وبين العمل ككل في المبني....أو أين تستخدم

لمجرد كسل من يقوم بالتعليم....لتصوير أو عمل فيديوهات....لتلك المواد و تثبيتها
والطالب كانه يغوص في دوامه الدراسة....ولا يريد أن يطالب بشئ...

فيتخرج و يذهب ليعمل في شركة كبري بمصر أو الخليج....
ويحس أنه لم يتعلم الكثير....وعليه أن يبدء من جديد
بألالام التعلم والبحث خلال العمل....وتلقي الأحراجات.....
ماسأة تعليمية....
لكسل التعليم...وكسل المطالبة بالتعليم....

فنضطر أن نهمل الاف الأفكار....لعدم ألمامنا بها و تفاصيلها....وأسرارها
وفي النهاية نتعجب من قلة الوظائف....







​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أبريل 2015)

4 صور



المعماري يدرك...حب الأنسان
للبوابات...و الفتحات....والأرشات
ربما لها علاقة بأنفتاح الفرج.....أو باب الكنز.....أو أبواب الجنة
كلها معاني واحدة....
وبكل العصور و العمارات....كان هناك تألق البوابات....حتي في مصر الإسلامية ....هناك الكثير من البوابات...باب زويلة المشهور...وباب الفتوح....وباب النصر....وغيرهم
حتي عندما عمل مجري مائي من النيل الي قصر محمد علي....عمل علي هئية فتحات بوبات....مجري العيون...
وقد تكون البوابات عموما....وظيفية للحماية....أو رمز للمدينة....أو مجسم جمالي....فلن تنتهي البوابات ولا تألقها علي مر العصور....وحتي القادمة















​​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أبريل 2015)

صورة


غالبا ربط الأبراج بكتل الأرضي...
بيكون بعناصر متشابهة...منحنية...وخطوط منكسرة
أو ربما يربطها بالعكس..... بتضاد بينهم.....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أبريل 2015)

مشروع طالب



الكتلة الإليبس الزجاج....والقبة الزجاج....والكتلة المنحنية
وربطهم مع بعض...
بجرأة طالب في السنوات الأولي....لأقتحام تنوع الكتل بأشكالها و علاقاتها....
وأكمل تمييزه بتنوع الخضرة و الأشجار حول مشروعه.....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أبريل 2015)

صورة




تألق الحروف علي الشاطئ....
سواء أنجليزية....أو عربي
بلونها الأبيض



​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أبريل 2015)

صورة



تألق السقف الأبيض بفتحاته....
بعد الأرضية الرخام البيج...وبيج الأعمدة الحجر الكلاسيك....
وبيج الستائر....
البيج يترك التأثيير....لجمال وصفاء الأبيض
علي أنغام البيانو....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أبريل 2015)

صورة



لامانع و أن تضع التشجير الأخضر لمشروعك.....
مثل هنا بين الأبيض و الحجر....
وأن تضع بعض الورود أو الثمار الحمراء...
لتضيف تألق بجوار الأخضر الزرع....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أبريل 2015)

صورة



أستغل المصمم....الثلاث تلال ....بأشكال أليبسات علي الشاطئ
بخطوطها الطولية الرصاصي والأبيض....
والخضرة تأخذ نصفها بشرائطها الطولية أيضا...
والممرات المنحنية بأعلي التلال وسط الشجار...
تعبيرية.... ببساطة التصميم​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أبريل 2015)

صورة



أن تجمع المباني السكنية حول القلب الدائري....ممكن
ولكن بالطريقة الشريطية الطويلة دي....
تممكن من المصمم....
والكتل الشريطية و كأنها علي أمتدد الأخري...
والكتل الأقصر تلتف حول القلب المركز الأخضر
والأبيض...والاخضر....والممرات الأورجانك المتموجة و المنحنية...​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أبريل 2015)

صورة


ساعات الواحد ممكن يجيله شغل معارض ويحتار



​​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أبريل 2015)

3 صور




عمارة الخيال...
شطف الكتلة الزجاج والخروج ببروز مثلث يرتكز علي عمود
بمفاجأة المدخل الدبل هايت و فراغه الرائعوخروج الكتلة الصفراء لترتكز علي حائط العمود....وتستمر لداخل المبني
أور ربما للجهة الأخري...
وفي الكورنر شباك بمسطح زجاج...بمفاجأةوأستخدم اللون الأحمر أيضا لينوع من أستخدام الألوان.....المصمت يداعب الزجاج....
وأستخدم أنعكاس الخارج للداخل....بل يمكن أن تري الأنعكاس في الجهتين في نفس الوقت....وربما هي الشفافيةليفتح الباب....لأفكار كثيرة ممكن ان تخرج من هذه الفكرة بأسلوب أخر.....بأسلوبك











​
​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أبريل 2015)

صورة


أختلاف نسب البلاطات المستطيلة...بتفاوت
مع أختلاف اللون الأبيض...والرصاصي....
تنوع ألوان الأخضر للشجر و النباتات...يعطي تنوع وجمال....عن الاخضر ذو الدرجة الواحدة....
والساحة البعيدة بخطوطها الأورجانك...بين الأبيض و الرصاصي



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أبريل 2015)

صورة


الكتلة الخشب رائعة....في الكورنر
ومع الأبيض
وان كان يفضل وجود كتل...
والنخيل الأفرنجي..والنباتات
والإضاءات بدخلهم....تعطي تأثير جميل للمكان​​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أبريل 2015)

صورة


كيف تعدل هذا لمبني أو تطور ؟!
لو طلب منك ذلك!!
ما رأيك؟



​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أبريل 2015)

صورة


جميل عندما يوجد فريم بأعمدته حول المبني....
وكأنهما مبنيين متداخليين.....
سواء المبني الداخلي زجاج....أو كما هو موجود
فقط....كان محتاج يأكد الفريم الخارجي...بعروض كمر و أعمدة بعروض أكبر...وكانت تفضل أعمدة إسطوانية
والحجر غير فعال...وكانه فقط ملصوق بالواجهات
....فكر جميل....



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أبريل 2015)

صورة




في وجود تغيير في توجيه البلانات....45
و في نهايات أبراجه....
غييير اللون للبني و وضع فريم أبيض بارز أمامه
وردود في جزء....
لتبدو كالأبراج.....فوق الأبراج



​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أبريل 2015)

صورة





جمال المستويات بغرفة النوم.....من الخشب بإنحناءها
وكذلك خلفية السرير بنفس درجة لون الخشب
وكذلك خشب الغرفة
كعلاقة ووحدة واحدة لفراغ السرير...
وسط الأبيض..



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 أبريل 2015)

صورة




رائع جلسات الاعمدة الخشب....والباب بمستوي اعلي...وشغل أورجانك الخشب بالسقف
بإنحناءاتها....وسط تفاصيل الكلاسيك البيضاء
تمميز مشروعك...وخصوصا إذا كان هناك أنعكاس أيضا بالخشب 
علي التصميم الخارجي





​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 أبريل 2015)

صورة



قوة المربع...حتي في التخطيط
وهنا مربع بداخل مربع....وبجاوره منطقة أخري مربع اخر
وموجة تربط بينهم....
وممرات مشجرة curves .....منحنية
تنساب خلال جدية المربع



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 أبريل 2015)

صورة



برج الراجحى
من تصميمى الانشائى م. نزار عاصم 
التصميم المعمارى - مهندس جمال عثمان - مصر
م.نزار عاصم ...الانشائي....هو مؤسس الصفحة الرائعة....بمعلوماتها و نقاشات مهندسيها المفيدة

المكتبة الانشائية للمهندس المدنى

https://www.facebook.com/groups/NAZARASSEM/655845967847819/?notif_t=group_comment_reply



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 أبريل 2015)

صورة




هناك فاصل خفيف....يربط بين الأقتناع بفكر مميز للمشروع....أو التشبث بالفكرة لمجرد وجودها....والتعب عليها....
فعندما يعدل الدكتور ...أو الدكاتره...فكرة المشروع
يصاب الشخص بنوع من الأحباط ليوم او أثنين.....او ثلاثة

بسبب تشبثه بالفكرة وهذا فقط يخف...كلما أزداد خبرة....ومع المشروعات....والصدمات...تصبح الفكرة سهلة التغيير ....بدرجة كبيرة....

وهناك نقطة اخري....أن أقتناعك و أيمانك بجودة الفكرة ....والتصميم...يؤثر علي الورق و الرسومات و كلامك....وعرضك للمشروع....حتي ولو لم يراك أحد...فيمكن أن يحس بذلك

فالثقة مطلوبة.....ولكن كيف تواجدها؟....كيف تتواجد في الشغل؟....بالبحث وسط ألالاف الأفكار....لتختصر في عدد بسيط منها....خمسة أو ستة منسجمين 
ليشكلوا مشروعك....وأخذين طاقة من شغلهم السابق....

ساعات يسأل الطالب... هل الدكتور حيحب الممرات للربط....هل حيجب الكولسترات بالواجهات....هل حيحب التغطيات الخيامية....هل سيحب الكيرتن وول و ال space trusses ....هل حيحب المودرن .....أو الإسلامي.....

الأنسان والمصحح المحترف...يحب العمارة بأي ألوانها....المهم أتقان الأتجاة الذي أخترته...

وأحسن حاجة لمعماريتك و لنفسك....أن تكون أنت من تختار ماتريد...وإذا طلب التعديل....أن تقتنع به...وتفعل التعديل الذي تريده أيضا....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 أبريل 2015)

صورة



الدروة البيضاء البارزة العريضة تقفل نهاية المبني الكتلتين الزجاج الأزرق....
وبفتحات بالباثيو بين الكتل الزجاج
ولم يكتفي فأراد مزيد من الربط بين الأبيض و الأزرق....
بأعمدته الإسطوانية البيضاء....وكمرات حول الأدوار الأولي..
وفي الكورنر حائط أبيض خرساني....ليكمل البوكس box

جميل أختراق الأعمدة الإسطوانية البيضاء....للكتلة الزجاج لتشاهد من خلاله بالداخل...
وتظهر لنا مرة أخري بأرتداد الزجاج بالدور الأخير .....

وختمها بالتخيل...شموخ النخيل....وشموخ فكره المعماري يعلو ويكملا بعضهما....



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 أبريل 2015)

صورة


من أعمال المعماري المميزة.....أفتكر أنها بحديقة الأزهر...
الحجر البيج بمادته التراثية...
وأدخل الاعمال الخشبية..... كفتحات شبابيك بأرشات
وبالدروة بأعلي....
وهي عبارة عن فريمات خشب رأسي و أفقي....وفي الوسط كولسترا خشب متعامد و 45...فقط
والبوست الأعمدة الخشب posts...بنهايتها الكروية....وتكرارها بمستويات محتلفة...مع تدرجات الحجر وبروز الأنف.....
ثم صهاريج الإضاءات
جميل لو وظفتها في مبني سكني....فيلا أو عمارة سكنية.......ولا زال بعضنا يحتار كيف يبدء تصميم مبناه....تصحيح .....من Shadi Fadel
انها حديقة الحوض المرصود للفنان والمعماري العظيم عبدالحليم ابراهيم أعشق أسلوبه في العمارة وفي رأيي أنه يأتي بعد المعماري حسن فتحي



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 أبريل 2015)

صورة


القديم والمودرن
بالأدوار الأولي بالحجر....وأجزاء من تصاميم القلاع....
والبرج المودرن...بعناصره الرأسية بأستطالتها..
وأفقيات البلاطات البيضاء الرفيعة و البلكونات تضاد الرأسي
والزجاج الأزرق يأكد المودرن....
رد من.... Mohammed Halim Tohamy
يعني برج زي دا... من اساب تميزه والكونسبت بتاعه..
انه امتداد رأسي وكرتن وال ازرق يبقي كدا مودرن وبيأكده كمان...
للمعرفة فيه مشاريع كتير جدااااا بتتعمل مبيكنش ليها اي فكره تصميمية او حاجه... مجرد بتتبني لتؤدي غرض وظيفي لا اكثر ولا اقل... والمبني دا واحد من المباني دي...



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 أبريل 2015)

صورة


نصف دائرة لتجمع البيوت في المنتصف...مع موجة من المباني
حولها.....
ومبني خدمات في الكورنر حوله منحنيين من البيوت....
لتعطي تصميم ديناميكي...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 أبريل 2015)

صورة



جزء من دائرة ...بقلب تصميم تخطيطه....
لتشكله....وكانها ميدان إسطوانة....بالمنتصف من الفيلات
وباقي التخطيط يتفاعل معها



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 أبريل 2015)

صورة



نحن مبتكرين بالفطرة...
ونختلف عن العالم كله...بأننا أصحاب حضارات بعمارت لم يأتي بأحد بمثلها...
الفرعونية...فالقبطية...فالإسلامية بأنواعها الغنية....فالكلاسيكية بأنوعها أتي بها الأحتلالات الجنبية....فالمودرن
لا يوجد في العالم من تعايش ودرس وشاهد....تلك العمارات
لا ينقصنا إلا أعطاء الفرصة لأنفسنا أن نستخرجها بأسلوبنا و بطريقتنا
لنصنع حضارة معمارية خاصة بنا.....
ونتمميز عن الأخريين...أو نعيد حضارة ماضينا
فلا نستكين الي قوالب فرضت علينا...أو نضع أنفسنا في مشكلات وضغوط الأخريين...سواء من معلميين ....و أصحاب المهن المحتك بهم...
فقط نطلقها حرة....لتجوب العالم....ولتصنع نفسها....



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أبريل 2015)

صورة



التغطية الرائعة للمشروع....
بأختلاف درجة أنحناءاتها...فوق الكتلتين
وهي فقط...اعمدة رفيعة إسطوانية مسلوية...تحمل الكمرات الخشبية....والتي تحمل التغطية....بفريماتها و زجاجهاوممر كوبري يربط بين الكتلتين...بالأرضي...وبأعلي....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أبريل 2015)

5 صور



الكولسترات الستارة البيضاء...
أمام الزجاج ككسرات أشعة شمس....وتشكيل للمبني
بمبالغة حجم تفاصيلها...........
والزجاج من خلفها ...بجمال مادة خلف مادة
وأضاف الأعمدة silver الفضي المودرن المائلة الدبل هايت.....
تأكد المدخل...وتكون فرغات مع الأرضي....



















​​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أبريل 2015)

صورة



الأشجار بطبيعتها تدخل في التصميمات
حتي السور الحديد الفورفورجية....
لتضيف شئ ما للتصميم....​​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أبريل 2015)

صورة


الطوب الأبيض الرصاصي....والأسود
كبوكسات boxes....بأرتداد
و shift للكتل....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أبريل 2015)

صورة



إليبس ellipse اللاندسكيب
وأمامه العنصر المائي...
ويتفرغ من مركزه ممرات المشاة الرئيسية....
لتقسم باقي اللاندسكيب الي مثلثات...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أبريل 2015)

صورة




المباني لتلتف بدائرية...حول أسطوانة الميدان....
ودائرية أخري للشارع والمباني أيضا تتفاعل معه....
في علاقة رائعة بين الميدان و الشوارع و الكتل و الفرغات....
في تكوين تخطيطي واحد



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أبريل 2015)

صورة



أخرج من نفس أستاييل التصميم الإليبس الخرساني
بالأعلي...
منحني ليغطي فراغ المدخل 
وليحمل علي حائط كتابة أسم المبني
بلون أخر...الأصفر
وأعمدة وكمرة عريضة...بنباتاتها المتسلقات كخلفية ووظيفة لحمل المظلة..
وعنصر جمالي رائع



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أبريل 2015)

صورة


مييز مبناه...
بأنحراف للكتل 45
وتضاد الزجاج و المصمت بفتحاته الضيقة....
ودوران إليبس للكتلة الزجاج
في تضادات كثيرة...والكتل المصمته...تتيح فيما بينها فراغ المدخل الدبل هايت...



​

​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أبريل 2015)

صورة




أعمدة كلاسيكية خرسانة....مربعة قوية ....بعروضها وموديولها
لتحمل بروز البوكس box الزجاج...بتضاد
وليكمل المبني بتضاد أخر كيرتين وول زجاج منحني....
يفرغ منه فراغ المدخل



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أبريل 2015)

صورة


الكتل الزجاج....كيرتين وول
بتشكيل غاطسها....وكأنه نوع أخر من تفاصيل أو لون الزجاج
وتتطاير داخل الغاطس..تشكيل للبلكونات البيضاء

وتشكيل الواجهة السمبوكسة...المتقاطعة البيضاء
مألوفة للعين...لتعالج غرابة شكل الغاطس وقوة نسبه...
من خلفها...









​
​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أبريل 2015)

صورة


التركيز أصبح نحو...بوكس box تلفزيون المعيشة...
الخشبي أو البيج هنا بخلفية سوداء.... كمسرح
لينطلق من السقف اورجانك أبيض منحني كأوراق شجر
وإضاءات إسبوتس فلات flat متراصة....
والنجفة كروية بيضاء....
من السقف المعلق



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أبريل 2015)

صورتين



الفن الإسلامي...الفن الجميل
مهرجان مراكش....
الكولسترات كخلفية بأأعمدتها...
flat فلات...ومنحنية حول دائرية المركز
حتي السقف.... 
وتدرج حوائط بيج ...خفيفة....و ممكن حجر
والأسود كخلفية يظهر جمالهايمكن أستخدامها للديكور الداخلي....أو للاندسكيب....أو للمعارض..او امام زجاج واجهاتك....المنحنية و الفلات....أو حتي تصمم كوشة عروس...
بتعدد تفاصيلها
فن لا ينتهي....._

_






​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أبريل 2015)

صورة




من قال أن العمارة الإسلامية بزخارفها ونقوشاتها....
فن محدود لعصر....أو ماضي
برائعة تصميمه بدرجات الأبيض و الرصاصي الغامق و الفاتح للحائط....
وعتق الخشب.....والشلت و المخدات
سواء رصاصيات...أو درجات اللبني اللون....أو درجات النبتي....​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أبريل 2015)

صورة




أحدي المباني التعليمية...جايز أكاديمية
وعناصر الأتصال الرأسي....السلالم
وتأكيدها بأشكالها الإسطوانية...ومربعتها السيمون
وسط الأبيض...
وأستخدام الكولسترات بتشكيلاتها كمظلات في فراغات المشروع ...
لتحتوي الفراغات من تحتها...
وأيصا كعناصر رأسية لتشكيل الواجهات...
وأيضا لتأكيد المداخل من تحتها....
وهي مميزة سواء أمام الكتل البيضاء أو مسطحات الزجاج الزرقاء...والنخيل....ومسطحات الخضراء المستطيلة المنكسرة كالمباني...متوازية مع الممر الرئيسي بين الكتل...



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أبريل 2015)

صورة


أحدي المباني التعليمية..أكاديمية
وتأكيد المدخل بعمود إسطواني ضخم...
ومبالغة التغطية الخشب...محملة علي الهيكل المعدني
وسلالم المدخل
لتكون فراغ رائع تحتها....وتأكد المدخل....



​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أبريل 2015)

صورتين



المصمم المميز....يوجد علاقات بين مسطح شبابيك المبني....
بتقسيماته باكيتات خشب مربعة ....بالخارج....
وكذلك لأبواب الداخل...وأيضا أثاث مطبخه من أعلي....
مربعات بداخل مربع
أنها عائلة من الزجاج المربع....للمبني..الذي به عائلة أخري من البشر....
وسط الأبيض و البيج و الخشب والرخام.....







​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أبريل 2015)

صورة


قد نتفق أو نختلف حول التصميم...
ولكن المصمم.....أراد مبالغة عالية....الرأسي للمدخل الزجاج ليأكده..
وأفقيات باب الجراج الخشبي...وفريم الخرسانة البوكسBOX....يشكل الأفقية و الرأسية....
المبني كان محتاج شئ أخر ما....مثل أستبدال الشباك الدائري بمسطح زجاج...أو مبالغة أخري في أرتفاع دروة السطح أو أحداث شئ ما بها مثل الزجاج....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أبريل 2015)

صورة



التجديد من سمات العمارة....والأنسان
وهنا اللعب بأستخدام الأعمدة الإسطوانية....
لتعلو علي البلاطات البيضاء الخرسانية...
أو هي الخيام الخرسانية...بأوتدها
وتضاد الفلات FLAT مع المنكسر 

كأفقي...وكرأسي أيضا
وتضاد مسطح الزجاج مع المصمت...والأبيض مع مادة الرصاصي بتقسيماتها الرأسية و الأفقية....






​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أبريل 2015)

صورة




هي أحدي المباني التعليمية....
محلولة علي شكل منحني....مع خروج بعض الفصول من المنحني...
لزيادة الإضاءة الطبيعية..وأحداث فراغ فيما بينها للخصوصية والصوت....
ويستفاد منها في اللاندسكيب....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أبريل 2015)

صورة



وكأن الكتلة الخلفية ببروزها....تلتف وتحضن
كتل البوكسات boxes.....بمختلف توجيهها..ومختلف موادها 
زجاج او خرسانة....
وبروز بكتل الأرضي...التجاري
وتأخذ نفس تشكيل الأنكسار العلوي....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أبريل 2015)

صورتين



فن المبالغات....
بالأرش الضخم الدائري بالأدوار الأولي....بالأرضي
وكذلك عند نهايات الأبراج بالفتحات الدبل هاييت...أو متعددة الأدوار
أظهارها....وسط تكرارات الأدوار...







​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أبريل 2015)

صورة





فريمات لخرسانة البيضاء....كبوكس box
وأراد تأكيد السقف بتقسيمه الكمر لمربعات
وخروج كتلة...لتأكد المدخل....وتكون فراغ تحتها...ببروزها المثلث....
وربط بينها وبين البوكس الرئيسي...بأستخدامه لنفس عناصر الفريم البيضاء...وزاد بتشابه سقفه المثلث....مع سقف البوكس المربع...وبنفس طريقة الإضاءات
وشفافية الزجاج ....للحوائط...ولسور البلكونة






​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أبريل 2015)

صورة




رغم أن عرض اللاندسكيب يقل بين المبنيين....
ألا أن المصمم أختار الممر المتموج...
ليحوي بين دخول موجاته...دوائر أحواض الزرع
تقل أقطارها مع قله العرض....
وعلاجها بخطوط خضرة فلات...تضاد وتقلل من قوة الانحناءات



​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أبريل 2015)

صورة

أختلاف ألوان الأدوار...بكونترست...contrast
أو بالعربي تضاد

بين البني ...والأبيض
وأستطالة شباك الواجهة يربط بين الدورين
وكذلك عمودين المدخل بلونيهما



​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 أبريل 2015)

صورة

هذا المصمم له الكثيير من الأعمال المميزة...
وإذا تأملنا معا....أسباب التمميز هنا

فمن خلال حوائط البيج الأسبونش المعتقة....وضع شغل الجبس الأبيض...
ناصع واضح بين البيج الغامق...وأكده بتفاصيل الكلاسيك
من جلسات للأعمدة مع سفل الحوائط...

وتيجان الأعمدة المميزة بأشكالها وبأختلاف أرتفاعاتها
وزاد بالأرضات النصف دائرية ومفتاح العقد الكورنيشة

واختيار رائع لزخارف بالسقف المنحنية بتقسماتها
وإضاءاتها الخفية
والنجف والأباليك الكريستال

وأختيار أيضا بيج بخطوط بني للستائر ولفريم الصورة

وأدرك المصمم أن الأثاث من كنب ومقاعد وحتي السجاجيد
أن الذهبي و النبييتي معا من الجميلة الفخمة
للصالونات



​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 أبريل 2015)

الفرص الضائعة

تمر علينا الكثيير من الفرص و تفوت....بسبب
عدم رغبتنا او تأجيلها...لحين أن تأتي الفرص ثم أقوم بالبحث
ولكن شتان بين من هو مستعد لها ومتمكن منها....
ومن لا يعرف عنها شئ وسيبدء بالبحث... فتمر بجوارنا ولا تدركنا الفرص
برغم أنها ممكن أن تفتح باب من الأبواب....

ريما يأتي لك شغل معرض...ولكنني لست مستعد
أو شغل كلاسيك لفيلا...ولكن لست مستعد له
أو شغل لعمل محل...ولكن لست مستعد له
أو ديكور لمكان...سياحي...ولكن لست مستعد له
أو برامج لعمل منظور عالي الجودة...ولكن لست مستعد له
أو مطلوب عمل ماكيت غالي فخم....برضه مش مستعد له
أو حصر كميات و مواصفات أو مقايسة لمشروع....برضه مش مستعد له
أو..او..أو


من أحسن الأوقات للأستعداد...أن تكون قبل الفرص بوقت
​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 أبريل 2015)

صورة



قد يطلب تصميم لحمام سباحة ....وجلسات حوله
وهنا التصميم...بأستخدام تأثيرات البوكسات boxes
فأوجد مظلة وتخصيص لمكان مقاعد حمام السباحة...فريم بوكس خشب كالأرضية الخشب
أمام شجيرات النباتات التي تغطس السور...أو حتي كأسيجة وكانها تعزل أستخدام فراغ
عن اخر....بإضاءاتها الخفية
وبوكسات زرع أخري أمامها حول حمام السباحة...

وحتي حمام السباحة بوكس مستطيل....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 أبريل 2015)

صورة


تأثير الشبابيك...بشكلها و عددها...علي الخارج
والداخل...علي أنارة المعيشة

واختيار اللون الخشب الغامق...لفريمات الشبابيك و برواز الصور و الأثاث والأرضية
من نفس درجة لون الخشب
وحتي لون كموني بيج...الحوائط

وعالج الألوان الغامقة ....بأبيض الصالون من مقاعد و كنب
وفرو السجادة
وحتي حائط التلفزيون



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أبريل 2015)

صورة



أختيار التبلوه بدرجات ألوانه الأحمر و الأورنج.....ومساحته
له تأثير كخلفية لحجرة النوم
وتفاعل مع بني ألوانها....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أبريل 2015)

صورة


الجميع وسط الأبيض...بخطوط تصميمه...
وغامق الخشب يظهر من بين الأبيض...للمطبخ ولأرضية الباركية...
رائع شغل رسومات السقف...والسقف المعلق بخطوطه الأورجانك و إضاءته الخفيه...
وأختيار النجفة الرائع...وأختلاف مستويات الإضاءات في التصميم...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أبريل 2015)

لوحة جدارية...جبس​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أبريل 2015)

صورة


اللعب بين الأبيض...والخشب
الخشب بقوائمه الأعمدة...من بين الكمرات البيضاء بإضاءتها
وكمراته الأفقية بالسقف بنفس العروض...
وتجليد لدرجات السلالم البيضاء...
والأرضية الباركية بنفس درجة لون الخشب...
ومزيد من الطبيعية مع الخشب....بالحوائط الحجر....والزرعوخلال الخطوط الفلات للتصميم الكثيرة...خففها ببعض الدورانات الكروية....لأضاءات السلم...وكروية الزرع...و وكروية الكراسي المعلقة....



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أبريل 2015)

صورة



جميلة دوائر السقف البيضاء البارزة...من خلفية سوداء
ومنها الإضاءات الدائرية
وأكملها بدائرية خشب الأرضية
وأبتكار لكونتر الأستقبال المدرج بأنحناءات تستند علي كتله المكتب الأبيض
و تضاد ...حائطه الخشبي للشعار و الأسم
والباقي أثاث أبيض مع الستائر البيضاء.....



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أبريل 2015)

صورة


​


الضلف الزجاج في المطبخ ....بتقسماتها مربعات
تمييز المطبخ بمزاق خاص....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أبريل 2015)

صورة



المعماري يمكن أن يصممم الأثاث ليناسب تصميمه...
وبالأشكال التي يريدها...
وهذا ما يفعله كبار المعماريين.....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أبريل 2015)

صورة



إذا لم يكون لديك أثاث خشبي في الحمام....
فيمكن عمل حائط تجليد خشب
يعطي راحة و بساطة ودفء...
بجانب الأبيض







​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أبريل 2015)

صورة



الأليبسات الغاطسة....بإضاءتها الخفية
في كوريدور التجاري







​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أبريل 2015)

صورة


تصميم مميز للعرض التجاري...
بوكسات مختلفة العروض....بمنحني عند الكورنر



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أبريل 2015)

صورة



جميل السيراميك بدرجات اللبني....الغاطس بإضاءاته
بداخل البوكس box فوق الحوض...
و بوكس أخر لجزيرة المطبخ....البار

والأستانل ستيل... ينعكس في التصميم حتي مع المقاعد



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أبريل 2015)

صورة



أحساس المادة...
أحساس الحجر و خشونته....ولونه البيج
أحساس الزجاج المصنفر ودرجه الصنفره و شكلها...وفريم الزجاج..
أحساس الإضاءات و تأثيرها....وأتجاه ضوئها...وظلالها...
أحساس المواد الأخري...الخشب ودرجة لونه...وملمسههي التي تصنع مصمم ديكور موهوب.....





​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أبريل 2015)

صورة



جميلة تموجات خطوط البيج وسط لأرضية البيضاء....
قادمة من منطقتي الجنب البيج....

والنخل يشق لأعلي بشماخة بداخل الباثيوهات المضاءة...وقد تكون إضاءة طبيعية....





​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أبريل 2015)

صورتين


التشكيلات الحديد..أمام مسطحات الزجاج
وهنا بأشكالها الورقية من الطبيعة....
معماري اخر أستخدم الزخارف الإسلامية للحديد في الكثير من مباني سفارات السعودية....
عندما تستخدم الستائر الفورفورجية الحديد....
لخدمة الفكر المعماري....ولتحقق خصوصية
وتأثير ما بالمبني







​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أبريل 2015)

صورة


غابة معمارية..من سيقان الأعمدة 
بمبالغة أرتفاعاتها....
كأعواد قصب...
وبروز السقف ....والفتحة الدائرية
أمام الواجهة الزجاج....بأنعكاساتها
أنها أدوات المعماري....الضخمة
لصنع مبناه....

​​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أبريل 2015)

صورة





قوي تأثير الدائرة...وبجوارها المربع كبلكونات غاطسة..
وفريم لمبني
والفريمات المربعة
أمام الزجاج....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أبريل 2015)

صورة




وكأن المبنيين المتجاوريين....الموجة
بتدرجاتهما
والساحة بينهما...
يستعدا لتأثير أرتفع البرج



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أبريل 2015)

صورة


سوني الخليج.....يختلف
بتأثيرات عربية....مستخدم مسطحات الزجاج المودرن....
وتأثيرات الخشب بالواجة....وبروز السقف
​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أبريل 2015)

صورة


​


أستغل المصمم المناسيب ....وفرق الأدوار....والسلالم و المنحدر....
وفراغ لاندسكيب رائع...
أمام بلاتفورم الأبرج....
فتصبح متنفس للسكني و التجاري....وفي نفس الوقت تظهر منه شاهقة أرتفاعات أدوار الأبراج.....
ومنظر طبيعي من أدوار البرج



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أبريل 2015)

صورة


​


حتي التخطيط....
يزداد جمال..بتغيير توجيه المباني....45



​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أبريل 2015)

صورة




في الأدوار الأولي....لبرج السكني...
ربما كتجاري أو خدمات.....
صمم مدرجات كجلسات مظللة...و أيضا درجات سلالم
بالأبيض و تجليد خشب كمقاعد ....
بفتحاتها الدائرية للسماء...
ليستمتع الجالس بالخضرة بالخارج من مسطحات الزجاج...
وبالسماء ....وتدل علي الدراسة و الأهتمام براحة و أستراحة المستخدم.....خلال أستخدامه للمبني...أو لمشروعك...​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أبريل 2015)

صورة




ممر بلاطة خرسانية ....
وأعمدة إسطوانية.....
تحمل الهيكل الفريم الحديدي...
وتغطية جزء منها...بالزجاج
ربما ككاسرات لأشعة الشمس....وظلال علي الواجهة الزجاج



​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أبريل 2015)

صورة



زها حديد...تحب الأبتكار....حتي
في أليبسات جلسات اللاندسيكب
بين الخضرة...و حول العنصر المائي
لتتيح للمستخدم الأستمتاع والجلوس أو التمدد...
والتمتع بعناصر مشروعها
سواء أليبسات أو دائرية...بأختلاف تخاناتها و أرتفاعاتها....
والممرات وفرغات الاندسكيب المثلثة بحروف منحنية...

أو حتي مبناها الخدمي بالأرضي....أمام البرج
بأعمدته المميزة....وأنحناءته وفلاته....وبسطحه الأخضر....

مدرسة....زها حديد
نجلس...ونشاهد...ونستمتع....ونتعلم



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أبريل 2015)

صورة

​



تكررت في عدة مشاريع...وعرضنها أيضا في دبي...
تصميم مباني تخطيطه.....وكانها كتل تتجانس و تشكل مع بعضها....
مستوي تموج لأعلي واحد...
بتعطي هارموني للتصميم....
وممكن أن لا تكون فقط مستوي واحد منحني...ممكن أن تشكل موجة
أو موجات.....حسب التخطيط



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أبريل 2015)

صورة



أستخدام وحدات الكولسترا الفن الإسلامي....بين وحدات السور....
ومكبرة أمام مسطح زجاج الشباك...
بأرتدادات الكتل...
لتنتهي بجمال القبب...
لفن إسلامي لا ينتهي....

​​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أبريل 2015)

صورة





عندما يريد المصمم...أن يعبر بالخشب
بتصميم مودرن....
بفريمات البوكسات...
ومسطحات المصمت المستطيلة...و الرأسية و الأفقية...
ومسطحات الزجاج



​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أبريل 2015)

صورة



الأعمدة الإسطوانية...تظهر عن نفسها بأختلاف أرتفاعاتها.....
في الأدوار المختلفة...
أو بين مسطح الزجاج الرأسي و الأرش....
والبلكونات تتنوع مختلفة....منحنية مرة...ومنكسرة مرة....وغاطسة مربعة مرة....
وكأنها تقول لكل ساكن....أنا سكنك المختلف عن الجار....أنا خصوصيتك...



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أبريل 2015)

التوازن
بين قوة الملمس من الناعم الي الخشن ينعكس علي المستخدمين ف اختيار مواد البناء وسبل التعامل معها .
أحمد مسعود



​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أبريل 2015)

7 صور مشاريع
دور حضانة



دى مجموعة مشروعات لحضانة الناس كانت طلبتها مننا .. بس خلينا متفقين ان المشاريع دى اجتهادات طلبة .. احنا بس حبينا نشيرها عشان تساعدكوا فى مرحلة الفكرة وتطوير المشروع 
شير عشان غيرك يستفيد

















كان في سؤال عن المشروع ده...

هو المشرووع دا مخرج ازااي من فضلكم


يمكن عمله بالكومبيوتر كامل....وطبعه ثم لون تونات ألوان باليد...











​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أبريل 2015)

7 صور مشاريع أخري....
دور حضانة



دى مجموعة مشروعات لحضانة الناس كانت طلبتها مننا .. بس خلينا متفقين ان المشاريع دى اجتهادات طلبة .. احنا بس حبينا نشيرها عشان تساعدكوا فى مرحلة الفكرة وتطوير المشروع 
شير عشان غيرك يستفيد






























​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أبريل 2015)

صورة




برغم أن الكتل متشابهه و مقتربة الأحجام...ككتل زجاج
بفريمات خرسانة كشرائط طولية حوله....وظهور أفقيات البلاطات خلفها
إلا أن ما يميزها حركة وتوجيات الأبراج مع بعضها....
وكأنها أيضا شريط متطاير...
وينساب مع إنسيابية اللاندسكيب الأورجانك....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أبريل 2015)

صورة




غاطس الحوائط من مربعات و مستطيلات عرضية
أما كشبابيك ....أو كرفوف

وغاطس السرير الفريم...يتفاعل معهم...
وكذلك غاطس السقف المربع



​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أبريل 2015)

صورة



شوفنا قبل كده موجات اللاندسكيب و احواض زرع دوائر
في الجزء الغاطس منها....
وهنا أحواض الزرع و الورود..كإليبس في قلب غاطس الموجات....
حتي ممكن الأستفادة منها في مباني الموجات....
بكتلة اخري أقل أرتفاع كبلكونات....أو مزروعة...



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أبريل 2015)

صورة


ما رأيك في هذا المبني؟
نسب الخرسانات و عروضها...؟!
والكتل و التصميم و البروزات؟!
هل هناك تعديل تفضله علي التصميم؟!

عموما رأيي...نسب العرض ضخمة...أفتكر لو قلت قليلا حتكون أحسن....وكتلة الداخل يفضل تكون كلها زجاج....ولا يوجد بها أي مصمت....



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أبريل 2015)

3 صور



تأثير لأشكال طبيعية أورجانك...
بأوراق أشجارها...وسيقان النبات تنحني
بخطها لتشكل الكتل...
والبلكونات تتفاعل بنفس الأستاييل
لتفتح الطريق لألهامات من نفس المستوي....أو من مستويات أخري...
وخصوصا لو أدخل عليها تشكيلات زجاج بمسطحاته....











​​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أبريل 2015)

3 صور


أحدي الطرق...لعمل فتحات أورجانك في الحائط الخرساني....
بأستخدام أسطمبات مقاساتها من الرسومات...وشكلها من الفوم المقوي....
أو الفيبرجلاس....
سواء لخرسانة الداخل...والداخل











​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أبريل 2015)

صورة




جميل أن يستبدل المصمم...
الكتلة المستقطعة من تجويف الكتلة...
ليضعها ككتل بمزيد من الادوار و الأرتفاعات
لموجة المبني ككل....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أبريل 2015)

صورة



معلومة في صوره ,,,,,,,,,,,,,, انواع الخرسانة كثير ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, السؤال ماهي مكونات الخرسانة البيضاء?

أحدي الردود :
الفرق الوحيد هو استخدام اسمنت ابيض بدلا من الاسود و بالنسبة للسعر فهي فعلا سعرها عالي جدا 
و بتستخدم في الاماكن اللي مش هيدخل عليها تشطيب مجرد بس بتتجلخ و تتلمع
و ممكن لو حد دور علي صور ليها هيلاقيها بعد التلميع نفس منظر الرخام 
فالغرض الاساسي منها متعلق بالتشطيب ملهاش احتياج انشائي




​
​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أبريل 2015)

صورة




حتي الأباليق.....الخطوط العريضة الذهبي
بسيطة و جميلة بالديكور الداخلي لشقة....





​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أبريل 2015)

صورة





الكمرة المنحنية الأرش الضخمة....تتفرع لكمرات أصغر
لتحمل التغطية بفتحاتها الدائرية فوق كتلة الخدمات أو مواقف المنتصف...
لترمي عليها ظلالها...
وسط النخيل و الأشجار 



​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أبريل 2015)

صورة




قوة البوكسات boxes...
البيضاء 
و قوة المربع....بمبالغة البروز
ويساطة التعبير....ومع الأرضية الخشب
والزجاج الغاطس...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أبريل 2015)

صورة




وحتي السقف بخطوطه البيضاء الضخمة المنكسرة....
ويحتوي غاطس أسود بإضاءت ضخمة أسبوتس....
وحوض الزرع بسفله الأبيض المائل يكمل تفاصيل الكولسترات 
و يتفاعل معها....​​










​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أبريل 2015)

صورة

​


لا مانع ...ان أدخل بعض تفاصيل لأستيل معين في سكني مشروعي....
سواء كانت مأخوذة من عمارة حسن فتحي....أو عمارة الوادي الجديد
وألوان البيضاء مع الخشب وألوان البيج...
بتفاصيها المثلثة ككولسترات...
وأرشاتها...وفوق الشبابيك....وكدروة للسطح...
فيصبح المشروع له أستاييل خاص به...
​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أبريل 2015)

صورتين
​

أمام كتلة الزجاج...void
أستخدم المصمم الكتل المصمت...solid
أو فريمات خرسانة بفتحتها...
كستارة أمام الزجاج
contrast تضاد...
للمبني الأفقي..وكذلك للبرج برأسيته
لنفس المشروع....







​​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أبريل 2015)

صورة





خلال خطوطه المنحنية ....للأخضر
علي التل المطل علي النهر
جميلة المقاعد المنحنية بإضاءتها من تحتها...
وشجيرات حولها



​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أبريل 2015)

صورة



جميل ان يكون حمام السباحة ملاصق للفيلا....
وأستغلال المصمم ذلك...لجمال المنظر و ليكون أقرب ما يكون 
للرؤيا من مسطحات زجاج للأرضي...
ثم خروج فريمات خشب لجلسات ملاصقة للفيلا...بكراسي حمام السباحة...رائع وقريب
وكذلك خروج كتلة المثلث ... 45 عن المبني



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أبريل 2015)

صورة




تأثير الكولسترات في تشكيل الواجهات...
كجزء...
أو حول البمني ككل.....
وتأثير الحروف لأسم المبني...سواء عربي أو انجليزي...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أبريل 2015)

صورتين




إذا وضعت مباني ثلاثية...في مشروع
فأنها تأخذ طاقة وقوة من فكرة الأهرامات....
وتكررت فكرة المباني الثلاثية....في كثييير من المشروعات...
فيكون وراءها قوة غير محسوسة....
وخصوصا لو كانت مختلفة الكتل...







​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أبريل 2015)

صورة




ما رأيك في هذا التصميم؟
هل تري فيه تمييز؟!
وما هو؟!



​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أبريل 2015)

الفرص الضائعة

تمر علينا الكثيير من الفرص و تفوت....بسبب
عدم رغبتنا او تأجيلها...لحين أن تأتي الفرص ثم أقوم بالبحث
ولكن شتان بين من هو مستعد لها ومتمكن منها....
ومن لا يعرف عنها شئ وسيبدء بالبحث... فتمر بجوارنا ولا تدركنا الفرص
برغم أنها ممكن أن تفتح باب من الأبواب....
ريما يأتي لك شغل معرض...ولكنني لست مستعد
أو شغل كلاسيك لفيلا...ولكن لست مستعد له
أو شغل لعمل محل...ولكن لست مستعد له
أو ديكور لمكان...سياحي...ولكن لست مستعد له
أو برامج لعمل منظور عالي الجودة...ولكن لست مستعد له
أو مطلوب عمل ماكيت غالي فخم....برضه مش مستعد له
أو حصر كميات و مواصفات أو مقايسة لمشروع....برضه مش مستعد له
أو..او..أومن أحسن الأوقات للأستعداد...أن تكون قبل الفرص بوقت



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أبريل 2015)

...ربع ساعة...بس بتوسع مفهوم التخطيط أكثر
وأحتياجاتنا الحالية في تخطيط الشوارع....
مش كتيير ربع ساعة.....


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أبريل 2015)

5 صور


تضاد رائع 
بين الكتلة الفلات البيضاء للدور الأخير....
وخالفها بأورجانك الأدوار البني...برأسية مادتها و خطوطها....قد تكون louvers خشب...
وبروزها وغاطسها....بشكل أورجانك
ككتلتين مختلفتين تحت الأبيض....
وفصل بينهما بغطاطس الزجاج ليظهرهما....ووظيفية للمسطح الزجاج...والأطلالة من الأدورا المختلفة.....وكأن لابد ان يدعم الكتلة الأفقية البيضاء و يقويها....مع باقي المبني الكتلة الرأسية....وأن يبالغ في تكرارية اجزاء منها ....شبابيكهالتظهر ديناميكية و مادة الكتلتين الأورجانك....وعكس مواد الواجهات و ديناميكيتها...علي التصميم الداخلي ....شفافية....وأمتداد
الخارجي للداخلي

قد يكون مبني مسارح وصالات مجمعة... لزها حديد....غير متأكد؟!أنها سمفونية معمارية عزفت من المصمم...ومازلت موجودة ....بألوانها الأبيض و الخشبي و الزجاج....بجمال تضاد نغماتها الناعمة و القوية....الرنانة و المكتومة....المشدودة و المتراخية...سمفونية لا تنتهي....

بل تسمع وتشاهد كلما أقترب منها حد....أو شاهدها حد ....من الناس
المشاربع العالمية بها تجانس عالي وراقي ورفيع....وهذا ما يبحث عنه مصحح مشروعك...أو متزوق الفن المعماري....لأي مدي يمكن أن تحدثه معماريتك...هل لها بريق و صوت....
هل لها أنعكاس....هل أنت خائف متردد...أو متعلق محب...
هل مشروعك يظل عالق بالأذهان...كلما سمعنا وشاهدنا هذا الفن....كلما تعلقنا و أندمجنا معه....ومع عازفيه المعماريين....وربما كانت تدرج عروض شبابيك الدور الأخير....هو تدرج موسيقي... ربما



















​​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 مايو 2015)

3 صور




هذة الطاولات بأشكال حيونات...بمستويات خشبها الأفقي....وأعمدة بداخلها
لتحمل مستويات الخشب....
ربما يمكن الواحد يأخذ منها فكرة مبني.....
أو حتي فكرة عمل ماكيت فكرة لمبني...ممكن من الفوم والأعمدة عصي خشب أو مواسير كهرباء رفيعة....
او ممكن من الكرتون بس حيأخذ وقت أطول...وشغل أفضل....جرب ...أحنا بينقصنا أننا نجرب كتيير....لحد منوصل للأفضل.....
وبالتجربة بنستفيد للمرات القادمة بيكون في خبرة....مختزنة....
وأحساس بالمواد وطريقة تجميعها و تثبيتها و لصقها....أحساس بالفوم....بالفللل....أحساس بالكرتون....أحساس بالبلاستيك الرفيع.....والأتخن....
أحساس بمواد اللصق و التثبيت.....فتكون الخبرة

​​









​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 مايو 2015)

صورة



أنسيابية خطوط لاند مارك لميدان....بالأمارات
كموجة...وأنحناءات
وربط بينها بخيوط معدنية متقاطعة كستارةهل يمكنك أدخال هذا التكوين في مبني....أو هل يمكن أن يشكل نفسه مبني؟!

من التعليقات ....

الا إذا أجريت عليه بعض التعديلات
ويمكن أن يكون برجا دوارا
إذا أردت أن تعرف ذلك فعرضه لنفق الرياح الأختباري
إذا نظرت إليه من أعلي (site plan)
فإنه أشبه بزعنفة المحرك "المروحة"
لذا في هذا التصميم ترك المصمم فراغات داخلية لمرور الرياح عبرها والا سقط بعامل 
الرياح في المستقبل.



​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 مايو 2015)

3 صور



اللون الأبيض....بصفاءه
والقباب الزرقاء السماوي
والستائر البيضاء تظهر من خلف الزجاج
وفتحات مربعة غاطسة بالجدار
وتأثير النخيل بكثرة...وحتي بداخل العنصر المائي بداخل أحواض زرع مربعة
هناك تأثير جميل...من أستخدام مربعات صغيرة في أرضية حمام السباحة وفي القبب الزرقاء....بدرجتي لون أزرق ....فاتح وغامق
لمزيد من حركة اللونين....أو كانهم مادة الفسيفساء....











​​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 مايو 2015)

صورة




لا مانع,...ان الواحد يستخدم العصي بدل الأشجار
خصوصا في بدايات المشروع
لتجريدية الشغل....قبل الدخول في التفاصيل
ولتبسيط التعامل مع الفكرة
لكل وقت ما يناسبه...
تجريدية يحترمها المتخصصين....
وحتي يكون هناك فرق بين التجربة في مراحل المشروع....والمشروع بشكله النهائي
فلا تحرق المشروع....
مثل المحلات بتغطي واجهة العمل ......وخلال العمل بالتشطيبات...و قبل الأفتتاح



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 مايو 2015)

صورة



مشروع....Noor Noor
فما هو رأيك؟!....
السلام عليكم بعد اذنكم كنت حابة اعرف اراءكم بمشروع مبنى اداري (تسليمة مبدأية) ايه رايكم في استخدام مدرسة الميتابوليزم في التصميم ؟ هل واضح في الرسم ؟ و كيف اقنع الدكتور بالفكرة ؟

التصميم فيه بروزات ...وديناميكية في المساقط و الموقع العام و القطاع.....
تتناسب مع ديناميكية طبيعة المبني للبرمجيات....أفتكر تكرار البروزات في المنظور...
لو أضفتي عناصر دبل هايت أو تريبل هايت....حتقلل من تكرارية البروزات....
بمفاجأة الأرتفاعات...وأضافة تشجير حول الموقع العام و المساقط.....
جميل جزء من كرة الزجاجي...أعلي المبني...هل أستخدمتيه لأنارة السلم؟!

اي نعم استخدمت جزء من الكرة الزجاجية لانارة السلم و كور الحركة الرأسي كله .. 
لما جيت ناقشت مع الدكتور اعترض على حجم التغطية الزجاجية و اخبرني بانها شاذة عن المبنى!! 
و علق على مكان السلم و المصاعد و تعجب من وجودهم في المنتصف 
(كان يريدها محلوله بجزء جانبي من الكور) و قاال لي هل رأيتي مصاعد او سلالم هكذا ؟! ـ 
لكن لم استطع الرد!،ربما لاني لم اظهر كيف هي العناصر الانشائية التي تحمل عليها االمصاعد و السلالم؟! 
وعلق ايضا على ان الكتلة لا توحي كثيرا بما في المسقط الافقي
و انه كان لابد لي ان اظهر مزيدا من عناصر الانشاء في المبنى و الاعمدة بالذات في المنتصف(الكور)






بأقترح تخللي الفراغ في المنتصف باثيو مفتوح بين الأدوار....دائري ...والسلم ممكن يكون عنصر رأسي بالواجهة.زجاج...وممكن يتربط برضه بالتغطية الزجاج بالسطح

فكرة كويسة جدا .. هحاول انفذها كمان هحاول ان شاء الله اعدل الوحدات 
بحيث تكون مش متكررة و يكون فيها تنوع في الارتفاعات 
كما نصحتني لكن اخشى ان تكون الوحدات غير متناسقة .. 
لكن لا بأس بالمحاولة .. جزاكم الله خيراا



 
​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 مايو 2015)

3 صور




رغم قساوة مصمت المدخل....بضيقة
وسقفه المنحني لأعلي...
وضاده ب contrast...أخر أنحناءات دورانات بالواجهة...برأسيتهما
وبينهما الزجاجثم أطلق مفاجأته بالسقف المبالغ في بروزه...وكانه يبرز ليغطي الأول و الأرضي...والحديقة...وحمام السباحة
بسقفه الخشب ....الماثل لسقف المدخل ....للربط بينهما
ومفاجاة بجرأة غير متوقعه و غير مألوفة من المصمم....بفريمات الأعمدة بشكله المثلث الخشبي...
وبقواعدها الخرسانة المربعة بالأرضي...

أنها علاقة بين الأبيض بصفاءه....والخشب بطبيعته
وظهرت حتي بين باب الجانبي الخشب للسور....والسور الأبيض....
وأخضر النباتات امامه....











​
​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 مايو 2015)

صورة




قد يتشابه التخطيط ...بإسلوب تصميم مبني
وهنا أنحناء تجمع المباني....وخروج أربع أجنحة او تجمعات مباني
كانها أربع كتل
بنحرافات....ليضع فيما بينها مناطق خضراء
فكر و ووظيفة....وجمال



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 مايو 2015)

صورة





جزء من إليبس مائل....يخرج منه بعض أنحناءات
لتشكل ممرات اللاندسكيب
من بين مستطيلية و أستقامة الشوارع حولها
في تضاد....contrast



​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 مايو 2015)

صورتين



جميل فريمات الاعمدة البيضاء الملساء
بفرغاتها لتشكل الممرات....
وتحوي أجزاء المبني..بنفس اللون ولكن ب texture خشن
رسومات و تقوشات...
تتناسب مع وظيفة و لغة أرض التصميم....
وحتي فتحات بسقف الفريم.....والسور
تحمل نفس النقوشاتوالخضرة من حولها كمستلقات و أشجار و شجيرات و حشائش....والعنصر المائي







​​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 مايو 2015)

صورتين





فريمات حديد...نصفي إسطوانة
لتثبت مع بعضهما...
لتشكل خرسانة .....لا تحتاج لتشطيب
أو يمكن تشطيبها....







​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 مايو 2015)

صورة


المقاول المتذاكى
مكسل تشيل الرمل و تنزل الجاك لتحت !!!
متخافش يا مهندس انا مسئول عن الشدة ؟؟
المهندس / و ده اصرفها فين لما السقف ينهار ؟؟؟تحب اوقعلك يا مهندس على تقرير انى مسئول ؟؟لا اعمل اللى بقولك عليه و بس فاهم و لا اعيد تانىو فى هذه الحالة اكتب فى التقرير غير مسموح بالصب الا بعد اتمام الملاحظات و الحصول على اذن كتابى منا بذلك



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 مايو 2015)

صورة​

​من المشاهد المؤسفه فى التنفيذ
مصيبة قد تحدث للمبني مستقبلا.....​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 مايو 2015)

صورة




تأثير المباني الثلاثية...
وقوتها المستمدة بطريقة غير مباشرة من الأهرامات....
وتصميم الأبراج بكتل زجاج....وحائط فريم أبيضو بأنكساره لأعلي....ثم يحضن أمامه كتلة زجاج أخري....
مميز ....عائلة الأبراج بأختلاف أرتفاعها...وأختلاف أتجهاتها...وتشابههاممكن تعمل save للصورة علي جهازك....حتي تستطيع تعمل zoom أوضح للمشروع....وياريت أي تعليقات...أو تحليل أكثر للمشروع.......



​

​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 مايو 2015)

صورة




كتلتين متجاورتين للبرجين بأنحناءتهما
ب contrast....تضاد بينهم
الزجاج ال void...مع المصمت بفتحاته المربعة الصغيرةوالمصمت يعلو....حاملا علم البلد...بمحني رأسي...وتغيير الشبابيك بشرائط رأسية و عرضية زجاج....كمفاجأت بأعلي البرج...​​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 مايو 2015)

صورة




البوكسات boxes...المربعات
وقوتها و تأثيرها في المبنيوالأجمل أختلاف أماكنها....حسب الأدواروتخرج فريمات خرسانة أخري حرف L.....
يضادها كتل مباني حرف L أيضا...والحجر أو السفل البيج....ربما كان يفضل وجود contrast void....زجاج طولي معهم​​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 مايو 2015)

صورتين



السقف 
هعالج ازاي و ب ايه ؟
.
.
؟
سيكا توب افضل مادة معالجة لهذه المشاكل السطحية ﻻن اجهادها بيوصل 600 كيلوا جرام 
باﻻضافة لترابطها القوى بالخرسانة حتى ولو سماكتها وصلت 1 سم فتقوم بدورها

​​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 مايو 2015)

صورة




ماكينة ليزر لضبط منسوب الارضيات الخرسانية 
معاها جهاز توتال استيشن بتظبط الماكينة على المنسوب 
اللى عايزه فى الصب .. تستخدم فى ارضيات المصانع .. 

انا بستخدمها فى الصورة لعمل سكريد يتم لصق السيراميك فوقه مباشره ..
لذلك مطلوب ضبط منسوب الارضية الخرسانية جيدا .. 
وبعد ما الخرسانة تشك يتم تقطيع الفواصل بالليزر








​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 مايو 2015)

لعمل مقدمة احترافية فيديو...قبل الأنيميشن....أو بموقعك الألكتروني

[video=youtube;it1Kq7ZO8xI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=397&v=it1Kq7ZO8xI[/video]​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 مايو 2015)

صورة



دائرية التصميم...وربطة بالقبة الزجاجية بالقلب...
وإستكمال باقي المبني...بكتل فلات flat
ما بين كتلة رباعية...كمدخل ومقابل لميدان التصميم
وكتلة أخري مستطيلة علي اليميين تتعامد مع كتلة اليسار...
contrast....المنحني مع الفلات
ومصمت مع الزجاج....



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 مايو 2015)

صورتين وفيديو




عندما يتألق المهندس المدني والمعماري فندق البحر دبي ,,,,,,,,,, 
الستاره المتحركه علي وجهات البرج علي والنوافذ اثناء الدوران مع اتجاه الشمس
طيب في أسئلة...هل بتقفل أتوماتيك مع الشمس....مع اليدوي....
وهل هي نصف شفافة أم معتمة لما وراءها؟!.....نشوف!!


----------



## أنا معماري (2 مايو 2015)

صورة



مستويين تنفيذ بدون سند جوانب الحفر بينهما!؟
.
.
.
أعتقد لان التربه صخريه ومش محتاجه سند جوانب الحفر​​






​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 مايو 2015)

صورة



أقتباسات الطبيعة....تؤثر في أعمال المعماريين
وهنا الستارة من louvers....ككاسرات أشعة الشمس...
بأختلاف ميولها لتشكل المبني....أمام الزجاج
وبخطوطها بينها طولية متموجة في الأتجاهين
لأعلي و للداخل....
محدثة ديناميكية....بتفوت في العروض و الميول و التموج.....
وخصوصا...تزداد غلق للمصمت في المنتصف....عموما الأنسان عدو ما يجهل....الواحد ممكن يقلق يشوف الجديد وقد يري من يفعله علماء....
ثم مرحلة يقلق بعمله في مشروعة الجديد....ثم يعمله ببعض القلق....ثم يعتاده ويصبح متممكن منه....
كأنه هو من أخترعه....سنن العمارةأفضل شئ .....أعمله مهما كانت النتائج.... هذا لوحده نتيجة تكفي.....



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 مايو 2015)

صورة


التصميم فيه عنصريين رائعين....
أولا:خط القطاع.....المتغير
فيمكنه أضافة خط قطاع بالتكسيرات التي تريدها ....خصوصا مشروع فيه كونتور ....أو لم يذكر ذلك
ثانيا: الخطوط الفلات و المنحنية بالموقع العام....وبالطبع المساقط
وانعكاسها في التصميم في الواجهات ....



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 مايو 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 مايو 2015)

7 صور




مكتبة عامة باستكهولم....
المصمم عندما رأء كونتور بالأرض ....بكثرة خطوطها و أورجانك أشكالها....
قرر أن يكون مبناه أيضا....كونتور....كونتور معماري
بتدرج مستوياته.....
بين الأدور...وأن يربط بينها بمنحدرات ramps....منحنية...لتاكد فكرته
وان تكون جوانب مبناه زجاج فلات .....كيرتن وول
وأن يصمم مبني أخر solid ....
contrast....يضاد المبني الكونتور الزجاج....
ويضاد أنسيابيه خطوطه المنحنية ....
بكتلة مربعة قوية...وكتله إسطوانة تعلوه....بتصميمها التقليدي وفتحاتها التقليدية
تضاد....المودرن...والمشروع يتفاعل بجمال مع الكونتور الطبيعي بالأرض....





























​​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 مايو 2015)

2 صورة



الأستفادة من الأوتار....
لعمل تعدد توجيهات للمبني....
وكان تخطيهما أصبح كمثلثين...
وأتجاهات المباني عمودي و موازي للوتر....وعمودي و موازي للشارع
وميادين في منتصف الوتر....







​​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 مايو 2015)

ماكينة لربط أسياخ الحديد


----------



## أنا معماري (2 مايو 2015)

صورة


تصميم الكايسك....للمعرض
أو للكونترات.....
من خلاله تصميمه....وللخروج بأفكار أخري....قريبة​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 مايو 2015)

صورة



التجاري في كورنر المشروع....وتدرج 
مميز في أرتفاعات الكتل
ولاندسكيب من خضرة و عنصر مائي
بالمنتصف.....



​


----------



## قاسم عبد (2 مايو 2015)

غايه الروعه الله عل الهندسه


----------



## أنا معماري (2 مايو 2015)

قاسم عبد قال:


> غايه الروعه الله عل الهندسه


الله يبارك لك....


----------



## أنا معماري (2 مايو 2015)

صورة


بوابة مدخل...بأرتفاع اعمدتها
المربعة....
ونهاية مربعات..بين الكمر و السقف البارز....وتقسيمها مثلثات
سواء كانت بتشطيب ألواح خشب...أو بيضاء خرسانة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 مايو 2015)

صورة




مايكل جريفز....
وحبه للأشكال الصريحة من الإسطوانات....والمربعات
كشبابيك و كاعمدة و فرغات مربعة فيما بينها....
و بتعدد ألونها....
هو من صمم قرية الجونة السياحية....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مايو 2015)

صورة



تبادل الأنحراف....
بين زاويه الزجاج void
في تضاد مع المصمت من خلفه...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مايو 2015)

صورة



الفلات flat.....والمنحني
للكتل في تضاد...contrast
وللشبابيك البارزة بفريمها.....
وحتي التجاري الزجاج مع السكني المصمت
مميز العمود الإسطواني المسلوب ....
وأرتداد المنحني في الدور الاخير....ليأكده







​​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مايو 2015)

فيديو

ياريت شرح كل التنفيذي بتفاصيله يكون مثل هذا الفيديو....كان التعليم بقي متعة ووضوح
وسهل وميسر...

ياريت المعيدين والدكاترة ورؤساء الأقسام يهتموا بإساليب التعليم وتسهيله
بدل ما بيكون مصير مجهود طلبه دفعات الخمس سنوات و طلبه ماجستير ودكتوره

حبيس الأدراج ...ممكن يتوجهه الي فايدة العملية التعليمية والجامعات والاجيال....

متعة التفاصيل....
curtain wall.....أحدي طرق لعمل مسطح زجاج كبير
ببرج بدبي...





​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مايو 2015)

صورة



زها حديد....
وثلاثيه بالصين...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مايو 2015)

2 صورة





أشكال رباعية و مثلثات...
تشكل اللاندسكيب
بتنوعها بين ...جلسات....وحشائش...والشجيرات...وعنصر المائي...
وممر رئيسي مائل....بأنكسارات أخري...







​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مايو 2015)

2 صورة


​


مبنى إدارى وبنك 
تانية عمارة جامعة المنصورة ...
Yaseen Gabr








​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مايو 2015)

9 صور



رائع....تكرار فتحات المربعة بستارة الواجهة....
ثم أنفتاح الإليبسات الحرة المنطلقة....لأسفل المبني
ولأعلي المبني
وكأنه يقول بمبني مكتبة جامعة....نمطية الكتب.....تفتح بوابات العلم وثماره
وتأثير الأليبس علي التصميم الداخلي...لأنارة أدوار الداخل
وحتي منور أو باثيو المنتصف أيضا إليبس ellipse....
لأنكعاس تصميم الخارج علي الداخل.....




































​​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مايو 2015)

صورة



الإليبس .... جميل بخارج المبني الفلات flat
ونفس الشئ بداخل المبني...
بالتصميم الداخلي....
بتضاده مع لحائط الفلات flat ....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مايو 2015)

صورة



ماكيت يوحي بتصميم مميز...
من خلال contrast...
الأسود و الأبيض
والمصمت و التقسيمات المتفاطعة الغاطسةتوحي بفكرة مبني....زجاج أسود و بلكونات غاطسة بتقاطعات فريماتها.....



​

​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مايو 2015)

صورة


تبادل غير مباشر للكتل....
بمواده و ألوانها....وبوكسهاتها....
وزجاج الأدوار غاطس بين الكتل....
أو بداخل البوكسات​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مايو 2015)

صورة



عند تصميم مبني ما.....الاطلاع علي المشاريع المشابهة...له تأثير
حتي علي الفرش وطريقة وضع الأثاث....وتنوعة....وربما يأثر علي التصميم الداخلي نفسه...وعلي المساقط وبالتالي علي الكتل الخارجية...
وده بيحصل بالأقتناع ومشاهده...مشاريع من نفس النوع....و تجميع كل ما هو مميز....ومؤثر علي المشروع
وهنا طريقة فرش مكتبة عامة....أو مكتبة بجامعة....وتنوع الرفوف بأشكالها و جلسات القراءة..بدائريتها.....وحتي الكونتر



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مايو 2015)

صورة




الإسطواني و المنحني يعلو ويرتفع ليضاد باقي الكتل الفلات....
ككتل و تأثير في قطاع....والواجهات
وتضاد void , solid
في الموقع لعام...
وفي الواجهات...
ولكن بيزداد تأثير void.....أكثر




​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مايو 2015)

صورة



هناك طالب يري التفاعل هنا بين القديم و الحديث....
بتضاد...contrastفيقرر لاحقا....أن يفعله بمشروعه الذي يقترب من الفكرة....
ولكنه يفعله بأن يمعن النظر في الكتلة و خطوطها وتأثيراتها...مع بعض....والفراغات و النسب.....والأتجاهات...والمسافات
والطبقات....ماذا خلفها....
وربما يحتاج أن يبحث عن أسم المشروع....ويبحث عن صور أخري له...تمكنه من الألمام ولو قليلا عنه....من google images
أو أي مصدر مناسب.....
ويطبقه في مشروعه.....بعد قراءه القليل هنا و هناك عن هذا الأستاييل.....حتي ولو ملم به 50%....حتي ولو يعبر عنه فقط بخطوط الفكرة...دون التفاصيل
وان كان معرفة بعض التفاصيل أصبحت ممكنه في النت....ومواقع الشات العالمية...المعمارية
فيؤثر كمعماري علي مشروعه....وينظر اليه بتقدير من المصحح أو صاحب المشروع......أو المطلعيين عليه....

وهناك من يري أنه بعبع....لا يجب الأقتراب منه بأي شكل....إلا في حاله الفهم الكامل المتكامل.....
الذي غالبا صعب أو مستحيل الحدوث....فيفضل أن يكون في المضمون....أو في اللا فكرة....
فيحدد مستواه ويحدد تطوير أفكاره و تصميماته....وغالبا لا يحب أن يعمل ماكيت....
لنفس درجة الخوف....ولا الألوان برضه....ويصبح مشروعه صحراء جرداء.....
وغالبا لا يجد تفاعل من المصحح و صاحب المشروع بالدرجة الكافية.....

ويلوم في أسباب عدم حصوله علي التقدير.....

تعليق من ....Khaoula Stiti....عن أسم المبني ومكانةMilitary History Museum - Dresden, Germany
DANIEL LIBESKIND



​

​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مايو 2015)

صورة




مراجعة استقامة توزيع قوائم الدرج الرخام
بأستخدام القدة الألمونيوم...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مايو 2015)

صورتين


هل فكرت في الحصول علي شهادة من شركة أتودسك
في أحد من برامجها....مثل
في...الاتوكاد...ريفيت...مايا....ثري دي ماكس....
وهناك مستويات ....مستخدم...محترف....ومستوي أخر 
عموما هنا اللينك للشركة...
وبها انواع الشهادات....ومراكزهم ببلدك و مدينتك...
http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/index…
وفي الصور...أماكنهم بمصر....وأنواع الشهادات.....
وأرقام تليفونتهم....ربما تفتح أبواب جديدة للعمل....حاليا أو مستقبلا ....بمصر ...بالخليج....بشركة أجنبية بهم....إذا تصلت بالتليفون بهم...أكتب ما تعرفه من معلومات لنا....عن السعر....أو شئ يفيد







​​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مايو 2015)

صورة




العماره الخضراء ماهي الاضرار الناتجه علي المنشأه الخرسانه نتيجة الرطوبه وماهي الاحتياطات الازمه قبل الزراعه ?!
أحدي الردود....عوامل كثيرة اخطرها تأكسد الحديد وتعرضه للصدا 
وهنا يجب قبل عمل منشاة خضراء خطوات كثيرة جدا 
لعل اهمها استعمال اسمنت ملائم وحديد تسليح ذو نوعيه جيده وطلاء الحديد بايبوكسي مضاد للتاكسد
اوووو هناك طريقه حديثه باستخدام الكهرباء بجعل المنشاة منفرة وطارده للماء وهذا باب طويل جدا ومعقد ويحتاج لدراساتولكن اسهل طريقه والارخص هي باستعمال عازل مائي في احواض الزرع 
ويفضل ان يعمل مجاري تصريف لاحواض الزرع 
ويكون العازل المائي من النوع المرن حتى يتحمل تغيراا مناخيه 
باعتبار ان احواض زرع مكشوفه للهواء خارجي وشمس وحرارة



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مايو 2015)

3 صور




الصورة لأولي....استلام اللياسه تربيع زواية الغرف
الصورة الثانية....استلام الياسه بالقده الامنيوم طول وعرض والافضل يكون 
في ميزان مياه علي القده الرائيسي

المفروض يتم استلام الزاويه مع البؤج وليس الان لان لو مش مظبوطه ما الحل ولكن لا مانع من التشييك

من صفحة ...المكتبة الانشائية للمهندس المدنىهناك صورة و معلومات مفيدة بالتعليقات comment







التأكد من تربيع الزواية ,, ثم التأكد من لياسة الحائط باالقدة الامنيوم
والافضل لا تقل طول القدة عن 3 متر في الحوائط الكبيره









في دول الخليج تسمي اللياسة حوائط اسمنتي ,, وفي مصر تسمي محاره او بياض اسمنتي
كما بالصورة....فوق الطوب



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مايو 2015)

صورة

​


انترلوك في الارصفه او الاحواش تركيب بدون مواد اسمنتي
.
.
الانترلوك يركب بدون مونه اسمنتيه وكذلك يسقي بالرمل
.
.
الانترلوك في الممرات ﻻ ينفذ بمواد اسمنتيه بيكون على رمل متساوي على مواسير حديد ومرشوش مياه وبعد اﻻنتهاء يتحط فوقه رمل ناعم ويتدك برصاصه بليت صغيره



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مايو 2015)

2 صورة


تويوتا...في تصميات أحدي فروعها
ورغبة المصمم في البوكس box....المودرن
بجوانبة وسقف وأرضيته
ليحوي داخله فريمات زجاج المعرض...وعلامة الشركة بجمال علي جدار البوكس ليأكده بعضهما....


وفراغ للسماء بين الزجاج و البوكس....أو بين ال void و ال solidوفي الخلفية الكتلة الأطول ....لخدمات اخري...بلون مادتها الرصاصي...contrast مع الأبيض....



​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مايو 2015)

الي أي مدي وصل تكنولوجيا الكهرباء و الإضاءات....
وبحركة لأرضيات.... بالماكيت....
حد عنده فكره ....في تصنيعها....و إضاءتها....ولو بقليل منها؟!!
يقدر يفيدنا





​​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مايو 2015)

صورة


الوصلات الميكانيكيه او ماتسمى بالكابلر ..
تستخدم فى حالتين :-
- للربط بين سيخين حديد من نفس القطر ويتم وصل حديد التسليح دون الحاجة لعمل الاوفر لاب او الاشاير وبيوفر بالحديد
- عندما يخطئ الحداد ويقص الحديد ولا يترك طول كافى للربط (الاشاير) ...



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مايو 2015)

صورتين




ما اسم هذا النوع من التسليح و فيما يستخدم ؟
.
.
إسمه Wiremish ... تسليح خفيف
يستخدم فى تسليح الارضيات و اسفل ارضيات البلاط للارصفه







​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مايو 2015)

صورة


في فراغ ساحة لاندسكيبه المستطيلة.....
أطلق الممرات البيضاء الطويلة بأنكسارات....وأحواض الزرع تتفاعل معها بتشكيلات منكسرة
تاركا مسطح بالمنتصف للخضرة وشجيرات ....بشكلها الرباعي...
تصميم أحدث حركة بالمستطيل....اللاندسكيب



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مايو 2015)

صورة





تبادل الكتل...
إعتلاء الكتل...
بوكس فريم خرساني...box.....يحوي زجاج الواجهة...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مايو 2015)

صورة



​في كثير من المطاعم بالأماكن المفتوحة و النوادي....
وعلي النيلوبالقري السياحية
بفكرة بسيطة أطلقها المصمم....بالشموع.....
بإضاءات رخيصة و غطاء إسطواني لها ...
بلونها الذهبيوربطها بالإضاءات علي الطاولات....من الزجاج والشموع....
بتأثيرهم الساحر علي المكان مع أبيض الفرش....بين النخيل و الأشجار....



​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مايو 2015)

صورة



تأثيير توجية كتلة عن الأخري....
وربط بين البروزات الرأسية بالأدوار العليا للكتلتين....
وربطهما بنفس البروزات
بالأدوار الأولي بالأرضي...البارزة الكتل عن الكتلتين ببلكونة بسطحها....
وأنكسارات البروزات بينهما....
وادخال مصمت بفتحات دائرية في موضعيين بين الأنكسارات...للتغييروعمود بالأرضي يحمل أنكسارات بلاطة دور تتفاعل مع أنكسارات البروزات وكأنه يربطها بالأنشائي و بالتصميم الداخلي لتزيد قوة و تفاعل...أطلق زجاج الاخير كدروة زجج حرة....عناصر رائعة جمعت بينهم...لتعطي تمميز للمبني....من قريب...أجمل من بعيد...أحتمال بسبب في أنكسار زياده...أو في خطاء وعندم أنسجام في درجة ميله.....
وغالبا للأنسكاره المعاكسه ......



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مايو 2015)

صورة



مشروع تخرج....
متحف للحضارة المصرية...
جميل و قوي المربع الكبير بالموقع العام....وتوجيه لمربع أخر بسطح زجاجي مائل يعلوه ....
وهناك هرم متدرج ....مش عارف أستخدمه في أيه في التصميم.....ولكنه مميز مع الكتل و الواجهات....هناك ممر كتلة مستطيلة يخرج من أرضية المربع العلوي....مميز وبارزتأثير أنكسارات الكتل واحجامها وتنوعها بالواجهات رائعة..وكأنها من حجاره الماضي مميزة....أستمد الإضاءات من الأسطح بزجاجها...ليعطي الكتل غموضها وكتلتها المصمته بالواجهات...وغاطس المداخل بالأرضي...تحت الكتل...بظلالها ...أعطي غموض و قوة وشموخ ....وكانها كهوف
كان يفضل تعليقات عن الفكرة من المصمم....
إذا كان لك ملاحظة عن المشروع.....أعرضها بال comment



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مايو 2015)

صورتين



تصميم مميز ...حاول المصمم التغلب علي الحوائط التقليدية الفلات...flat
بفريمات خرسانة بأعمدته و كمرتها....في أدوار متبادله
وتحوي بداخلها louvers الشرائح الخشب...وكتل الزجاج
حتي عندما برز ببعض الحوائط للخارج....أكملها بسقف أو جوانب....
louvers خشب....أو زجاج 

وأظهر الكورنرات العلوية للمبني بفرغات ...بشجيرات ....ودبل هايت...وفتحات للسقف
جميل ظهور و اختفاء ال louvers الخشب بين الأدوار و بين الأبيض
وأخضر الشجر....جمال التصميم أيضا في أعطاء ظلال أكثر كبروز....
و ك louvers خشب....مدرسة من المصمم.....​​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مايو 2015)

فيديو


علي sheet االبلاستيك الشفاف..الرسم بالحفر....بأداه حادة....
لرسم تقسيمات فريمات الزجاج...الكيرتيين وول





​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مايو 2015)

صورة




الفرش الصحيح للاجهزة الصحية. ..
اتجاه فتحة الباب يكون علي الضلع الاصغر
ضلفة الباب يفضل عند فتحها....تغطي وراءها المرحاض...
اللون الأزرق للمرحاض و البيدية هو الأفضل....واللون الاحمر لهم غير جيد
وكذلك للحوض...هناك ...ملاحظة و تعديل علي الأسكتش من ....د Shawkat Elkady S



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مايو 2015)

صورة



contrast....تضاد
الكتل البيضاء المصمتة...
و الزجاج void....بتقسيماته...
تضاد مميز...وأظهار اللكتل...
وسطح الكتلة الزجاج يتفاعل مع تشكيل تقسيمات الزجاج ...بنفس الأستاييل ببروز لأعلي...
ولالاندسيكب ..بتقسماته الرباعية للحشائش و العنصر المائي...
وكأنها في علاقة مع تقسيمات الزجاج
وترك ساحة لمستخدمي المبني امام المدخل للشارع....
فكرة ممكن ان يتولد منها عشرات الأفكار....لمشاريع اخري




​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 مايو 2015)

صورة


​


( كسر الرخام)
طبقة إسمنتية ملونة مقاومة للماء ذات التصاق عالي لتكسية واجهات المباني. 

(الاستخدامات )
لديكورات الواجهات الخارجيّة وحمايتها من العوامل الجوية. 

( الميزات )

1/ مقاوم للماء والرطوبة والأبخرة والأمطار. 
2/التصاق جيّد على الجدران التّقليديّة
مثل الطوب, القوالب الخرسانيّة الجاهزة و اللياسة التقليدية. 
3/اقتصاديّ جدا 
عند مقارنته باللياسة والدهان اللذان يحتاجان إلى صيانة مستمرة أما عند مقارنته بالحجر أو الرخام فانه يتفوق عليهم بالسعر والمرونة في التعديل وسهولة التنفيذ والخيارات المتعددة بالألوان . 
4/حيث انه منتج بعناية فائقة وخاصة عملية خلط الألوان فانه يتمتع بلون متجانس لجميع أجزاء العمل وبذلك يتفوق على الخرسانة المسبقة الصب ( بري كاست) والتي غالبا ما تكون ألوان واجهات المبنى الواحد متدرجة وغبر متناسقة. 
5/ مرونة التشكيل والتغيير والنحت بالشكل الذي يريده الحرفيّ بما يتناسب مع متطلبات وطبيعة المبنى..
6/ عازل طبيعي للحرارة.​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 مايو 2015)

صورتين



قرية الجونة....مصر
وتشابه مدرسة مايكل جريفز....
من تعدد الألوان
والكتل الإسطوانية....يعلوها أسطوانة صغيرة...
والشبابيك الدائرية .....
والسقف المربع البارز المحمول علي أعمدة خشبية مائلة....وهنا الشبابيك الرفيعة الطويلة .....ونهايته الأرش الدائري...
تكررت في كثيير من مشروعاته...







​
​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 مايو 2015)

صورة



حتي الأرفف...دخلت بيها الموجات....​​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 مايو 2015)

صورة


ديكور سقف كوريدور....
وتماس الإسطوانة البارزة بداخل لمفرغة
وإضاءتهم....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 مايو 2015)

3 صور



أنحناءات أورجانك السقف المعلق....
أختيارها كان جميل مع اللوحة الفنية للعمود
تتفاعل معه....ومع الفراغ....ومع الأثاث
وأوجد حركة في التصميم....وديناميكية
لمسات بسيطة ولكنها هي ما تحدد .....مستوي فن الديكور











​​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 مايو 2015)

صورتين




التأثيرات الطبيعية الشجرية...
تستلهم مصممين الديكور
وهنا علي الجدار كأرفف....بغرفة السكني
وبفكرة أخري بتعدد أشجار بأرتفاعاتها....ممكن تصبح كفكرة لتجاري محل....أو معرض
حسب نوع المعروضات....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 مايو 2015)

صورة


هي ديكور داخلي لمكتبة....
بتقسيمات الأرفف لمربعات....وديكور اللون السيمون 
يتموج اعلها كشريط ....ويستمر بالرضية كلون... بلقنالتكس الأرضية
ربما كانت فكرة لتجاري محل...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 مايو 2015)

صورة



رائع هذا التجانس.....والعلاقة التي تربط
المصمت البيج ككتل...مع بلاطات الأدوار البارزة...وزجاجها 
الغاطس
حتي لم يكتفي ببلاطات الأدوار فزاد ببلاطة أخري بالسطح...
وبلاطة قد تكون كمرة في وسط احدي الأدوار...
والأعمدة الخضراء المربعة خلف الزجاج...
واعمدة وراءها حوائط زجاج في الأدوار الأولي....



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 مايو 2015)

صورة



كوريدور قد يكون بمطار....
ملفت وجميل اللون السيمون....واللوحات الطبيعية الكبيرة بفريمتها الخشب الغامق....
والعراميس الرأسية بالحائط فصلتها الي مربعات...
بغض النظر عن نوع الكوريدر....أو المكان
ولكنها متألقة وسط الرصاصيات



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 مايو 2015)

صورة



طول الاشاره!!
من الردود:
زي الشاطر روح هات ايبوكسي ودريل وخرم وازرع اشاير جديده اذا ما كانش الشغل الباقي ستيل استركشر
.
.
دي رقاب اعمده .....القواعد باينه اهي يعني لسا فاضل جسور ارضيه و10 ارضيه و20 سم سراميك ... وحتى لو دور واحد الاشاير دي ما تنفعش . المفروض تخترق البلاطه و50 فاي على الاقل . وانا مش شايف انها بتحقق الشروط دي .





​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 مايو 2015)

صورة




مواسير تمر بكمره
من الاخطاء الكثيرة المستخدمة...وخصوصا في الخليج



​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 مايو 2015)

صورة



تجليد الخشب الغامق....يزيد تألق التجاري
بين درجات البيجات والذهبي للحوائط و رخام الأرضية....
مع ذهبي الإضاءات و الألوان....
و بارزة و غاطس الأجزاء الخشب ....رائعة ككورنيشة....
مع أختيار النجفة بحلاقاته الدائرية وزجاج غطاء إضاءاتها....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 مايو 2015)

صورة


مايكل جريفز....
أيضا يخرج بإسطوانة في طرف المبني
لتضاد الكتلة الفلات flat...
ولم ينسي شبابيكه المربعات....بتكراراها
وأضاف للتصميم عمودين إسطوانينن حديد....أمام كل مصمت....وكمرات حديد تلتف بكل دوريين...
وأنطلق بفتحات بدروة السطح...
وأعمده وكمر حديد بمبالغة أرتفاعها....وللتفاعل مع مبالغة تشكيلات الواجهه الرئيسي للمبني...عناصر جميلة ...تعتمد علي التكرار و المفاجأة....
وتجانس الألوان والمواد بين درجة أخضر الحديد و الحجر البيجات



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 مايو 2015)

صورة



إستطالة زجاج و أعمدة الإسطوانة...
وأرتفاعها
لتضاد باقي فلات المبني...​​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مايو 2015)

14 صورة علي مرحلتين
7 صور الأولي



جامعة للتكنولوجيا .....ماليزيا
كأحدي
....أفتكر أن الجو في ماليزيا ....كأحدي دول أسيا حار بالصيف...مع أمطار كثيرة....
مما جعل المصمم عند تصميم تلك الجامعة أن يصمم
مظلة وكانها كوريدور باعمدتها الطويلة الرفيعة....وتغطيتها المميزة بأنحناءاتها
لتمر بجانب وفوق لتربط بين عناصرالمباني الشريطية
وربما كانت المظلة تأخذ لشكل الأورجانك الطبيعي .....لطبيعة ماليزيا الخضراء....
وكانها أحدي أوراق الزرع الطويلةمن أحسن المباني التي أفضلها....تلك التصميمات....التي تكسر أشعة الشمس.....تقلل التكيفات...تهوية مناسبة للمباني والفرغات....تكون فرغات رائعة تحتها مظللة.....أو عند الرغبة يمكن الجلوس تحت شمس فتحاتها....فلنري ماذا صمم لمعماري في مشروعه الضخم.....
Petronas University of Technology Malaysia


المباني شرائط زجاجية....تنفذ ضوء الشمس بعد أنكسار أشعته الحارة....
وإسطوانية أعمدة المبني تتفاعل مع إسطوانية أعمدة المظلة...






المبني الإسطواني الرئيسي....
والكتل الشريطية للمبني وكأنها تتجهه نحة مركز ما....هو أيضا مركز أنحناء المظلة...​





الأعمدة الإسطوانية الخرسانة وكانها عواد البامبو....
واعمدة الكيؤتن وول....​​




فضل كما أن يضع بصمته بأعمدة البامبو الخرسانية....
أن يضع بصمته
بأعمدة إضاءات المشروع....بنفس الأستاييل

وجدار خارجي أجاد فيه وضع نقوشات رسمات غاطسة...ربما من التراث هناك....مثل الرسومات الفن الإسلامي عندنا....​





خارج أنحناء المظلة....في طرفها
كانتليفرز معدنية 
وربما زجاج أعلها​





الجلسات و الدرجات معا منحنية وفلات flat
وخلفها ما تكلمنا عنه سابقا....​



​​

المبني وربما مدرج أسطواني بزجاج فيميه أسود...
وحتي الوصول للبدروم...بفتحات دائرية...
وجلسات دائرية








​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مايو 2015)

7 صور أخري


فراغ المكتبة .....بأعمدته و ادواره
وأنحناءهم ليكون فراغ الأستقبال و الكونترات بالأرضي...







المظلة تغطي بين مبنيين ...
وتضاد الأبيض مع الأسود....

وفتحات المظلة....أعطت الإضاءات الكافية للساحات وللمباني....












أعمدة رباعية مائلة....تحمل المظلة...عند المرور فوق الأسطح...







أفتكر عمل إضاءات صناعية منحنية من نهايات الإضاءات الطبيعية بالمظلة...كأمتداد لها

والشراءط الزجاجية للمباني....والطبيعة الرائعة تظهر فيما بين المباني...كخلفية






العلاقات الرائعة التي تربط المظلة بالمباني.....وتكوين فرغات فيما بينهم...
سواء أعلي السطح....أو بالبلكونات....أو في الساحات المشجرة الخضراء بالأرضي....












​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مايو 2015)

صورة





عمارات سكنية تطل علي مركزها...
خدماتها بالمركز...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مايو 2015)

صورة





علاقة المسقط القريب من المربع...وأن كان يفضل مربع
مع الدائري...
وباثيو الداخل...بتشجيره



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مايو 2015)

صورة


Posted by Abdelaziz Nagaty
Nice Architectural Sketch Concept 
ماركر واكوريل



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مايو 2015)

صورة



طول أرض مشروعه....يصعب معها عمل ترابط في تشكيل المباني...
ولكن المصمم هنا.....أستطاع أن يوجد علاقات بين المباني
أما بأنكسار المباني وتدرج أطوالها وكأنها نحو مركز....
والجهة الاخري تدرج أطوال وألتفاف وتدرج كونتور نحو مركز.......
وفي المنتصف علاقة أخري تربط بينهم....وكانها كماشة او حرف x بأنحناءات وفلات تشكيلها.....



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مايو 2015)

صورة



فن النحت....
لا يبعد عن العمارة
بل قد تكون فكرة المبني....ما هي إلا نحت 
بحجم مبني....
فهنك تحف بحجم فازة....أو طاولة....أو تمثال...
ولكن المبني سيكون أكثر تأثير....بسبب حجم المبني...ورؤيته من زوايا مختلفة....
فيكون تأثيره أقويجميل عندما يدرك المصمم ....المبني...ويقلب فيه بيديه.....
كأنه يقلب نحته الصلصال....ويتسأل كيف يجعله مؤثر...متوازن...أنسيابي....متجانس...
مؤثر من جميع الزوايا....أو كما قيل لنا في الجامعة....
أن المبني ينحت خط السماء....أو يشكل خط السماء

ساعدت كثيرا البرامج...أبسطها الأسكتشب...و برامج 3دي ماكس.....وغيره
في تقليب المعماري لمبناه و تأمله....
مع zoom in....zoom out
, Rotate

أو الأسكتشات اليدوي لمحترفينها...أو الخيال للبعض كل واحد حسب مبناه و نوعه و أستخداماته....ومهاراته....وقدراته....ربما يختار شئ ليعوض شئ أخر....



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مايو 2015)

صورة 



أحدي المكتبات العامة....
مستخدم الأبيض بفراغ هائل..والممر بالسلالم الخشب
الأبيض و الخشب
وانكسارات في مسقط السلم الممر...وخدمات أسفل السلم
وفتحات دائرية للإضاءة الطبيعة...وتأثير أشعة الشمس
والظلال داخل الفراغ



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مايو 2015)

صورة



ربما يأتي مشروع مكتبة....كدراسة أو في الشغل...
ويحتار الواحد فيينا في كيف فرشها....وكيف يبدء
المصمم ينطلق بخطوطه المستقيمة و المنحنية الرزرقاء الزهري
ليشكل الأثاث و الكونتر ...وبالسقف....والكمر
من بين تأثير مادة الخرسانة الرصاصي....​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مايو 2015)

صورة


هو مبني مكتبة....
مش عارف السبب في عمله للأبراج دي وخصوصا نهايتها!!
ولكن علاقة ميل الأبراج الأربعة مع الواجهة....
والبرج الامامي بأنكساره زاويته
أوجدت تعبير ما....وكذلك علاقة الأبراج المربعة....
والشبابيك المربعات بتنوع مسطحاتها....
​


واضح جدا إنها مستخدمة في التهوية و فكرتها مستوحاة من البراجيل
اللي كانت مستخدمة قديما في الخليج



​

​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مايو 2015)

صورة


الدوائر من عائلة الإليبسات...ellipses...أو عائلة المنحنيات
سواء بالاندسكيب....
وحتي هنا كأرفف و كونتر و إضاءات.....
بالأبيض و الخشبي....المميز حاليا عالميا
وأستفاد من أعمدة الأنشائي مع الفرش....لتقسيم الفرغات...وأوجد لون مبهج كالبرتقالي....
ألون تفتح النفس للتجديد عند القراءة...
وأضاءات طبيعية و صناعية....لتهييء المكان كمكتبة
ولوحة برضه من البرتقالي و الكموني و البني....من أوراق الشجر
فن....ببساطة ورحة و طبيعية...



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مايو 2015)

صورة



جرأة المصممين...
في تعاملهم حتي مع الأسقف ....
فهو قد لايخفي دكتات التكييف و مواسير الصرف و الكهرباء...
بل يدهنها بلون أسود.....من بين الحوائط البيضاء
ويسقط من الأسود إسبوتس كبيرة للإضاءات
أو كما هنا....يدهنها بلون أخضر شبه فوسفوري ....متوهج
وكانه يربطها بلون الزرع الأخضر بالخارج....
فوق الكوريدور ليأكده....ويمييزه



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مايو 2015)

صورة



​


هي مكتبة بتقسيمات أرفف خشبها....
وربما كانت فكرة لواجهة مبني..



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مايو 2015)

3 صور


مكتبة عامة بسنغافورة....
وضع المصم الفريمات الأنشائية بخارج المبني
لتظهر بلاطاتها و اعمدتها واضحة متقاطعة....
بجانب أنحناءات وتموج واجهات مبناه...
ومفاجأة الباثيوهات الغاطسة خلف الفريمات
فيظهر زجاج المبني خلفها....ويختفي بفراغ الباثيوهات
التي أستخدمها في الإضاءات الطبيعية بالداخل...لم يعجبني....كتلة أعلي المبني....ربما كترفيهي أو مسرح .....











​​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مايو 2015)

3 صور


by 
‪#‎Mai_Gamal‬











​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مايو 2015)

صورة





معادله أكسيل نستطيع من خلالها نقل أى بيانات من الأكسيل الى الاوتوكاد فى أقل من 5 ثوانى
http://goo.gl/uZUYjQ




​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مايو 2015)

صورة


مسرح تدمر ...
بُني على طراز المسارح الرومانية بشكل نصف دائرة قطرها /20/سم، ويتألف من منصة وأوركسترا ومدرج بقي منه/13/ صفاً من المقاعد. كان يستخدم للاحتفالات العامة وصراع الوحوش. ويعود لمطلع القرن الثاني الميلادي. وإن تدمر هي إحدى مواقع التراث العالمي منذ عام 1980م.
أحمد مسعود



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مايو 2015)

صورتين




جميل السقف المعلق للممر الكوريدور...بتموجاته
ويتعامد عليها فريمات معدنية.....وممكن تكون بكتات خشب 
تعبير جديد من المصمم....







​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مايو 2015)

صورة




الحائط المصمت الموجة الخفيفة...
والبلكونة و الكمرة تتفاعل معها بأنحناءاتها....
وسط غاطس الزجاج الازرق بخطوطه الطويلة....
وبوكسات boxes....العناصر
والأبيض و البيج



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مايو 2015)

صورة




منحني المبني....
يعلوه بروز السقف بمنحني يزداد ...
وقوائم رأسية....وحتي هي تزداد بروز عند الكورنر
والمدخل مخالف بمسطحات زجاج.....ليأكده



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مايو 2015)

صورتين



علاقات المصمت مع الزجاج void
وأرد المصمم الخروج بمظلة بمبالغة بروزها...
وفتحات بين كمراتها....
وأختار عمودين مائلين للتثبيت...ولأحتواء الفراغ للمدخل...في الأول لم يعجبني العمودين فقط في أحدي الصورتين...
ولكن وضعهما علي يمين المدخل....جعلهما مقبولين نوعا ما.....
بدونهما ستصبح المظلة غير مقبول بروزها.....طريقة ربط المظلة بكتل المبني....رئعة
من ناحية تستمر ككمرة ثم دروة سطح فوق مسطحات الزجاج حتي تلتحم بمصمت الجانب....وفي الجهة الاخري....تنكسر وتتلاقي مع دروة السطح ثم كتلة مكعبة فوق الكورنر....بهذة العلاقات ربط المبني في كيان واحد....بدبل هايت زجاج المدخل تحت المظلة...







​
​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مايو 2015)

صورة




تأكبد خشبة مسرح الصالة...
بمجرد ألواح خشب...وتثبيتها بشدات معدنية
أوجدت تركيز علي المسرح...واحتواء لفراغه...
وبنوهات أعلي الحائط......زجاج...بقريمات خشب متقاطعة شكل X....
عناصر بسيطة ولكن تفعل الكثيير.....بدونها لأصبح فراغ المكان قاسي وممل.....

واختار لون غامق للسقف يظهر من خلال أبيض الحوائط...وإسبوتس الإضاءات....
حتي سيراميك الأرضيات....واللعب بالون البيج و الزهري...
ينسجم مع ألوان التصميم وأستاييل خطوطه....



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مايو 2015)

صورة


المصمم أكد مدخله...
بالعنصر الطولي الحجر...كبرج
تشكل مع مصمت الطوب و بروزات الكتل الزجاج الواجهة...
والمدخل البارز الخرساني...

وأجزاء ستارة معدنية بتداخلها و انكسارها....
تحمل حروف أسم مبناه....

مشاركة علي الموضوع:
ارى بان المبنى استخدم به عناصرراسية بجميع الواجهة . 
مما اعطاه استطالة اكثر من اللازم .ولم يكسره بشئ ..افقي فاحدث خلل عند الناظر !

الرد: أختلف معكي....المصمم كسره بأفقية بروز مظلة المدخل....وأفقيات فريمات الزجاج البيضاء الأفقية.....
وأرتفاع المبني ليس كبير....فيتقلبل أي نوع من الأستطالات....وهي وجهات نظر....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مايو 2015)

صورة



مبني بأتزان رائع في كتله....
وتنوعها....
بين مصمت الطوب الأعمدة بمختلف عروضها...
المنحني مع الفلات flat....
نسج المصمت مع الزجاج...مع المصمت الأبيض...
قوة علاقات أختلاف توجيه الكتل....وتداخلها....
وأختلاف أرتفاعاتها
وكأن المصمم أراد أن يصمم فريمات طوب بلونها...تضاد فريمات الأبيض الرفيعة....أستطالة زجاج كتلة المدخل في الظهور من بين كتل الأعمدة الطوب...تدرجات رائعة....تدرج حائطين الطوب العريضيين...يتناغم مع تدرج الكتل أيض.....لمبني قوي...بتأثيره
وأدخال عناصر معمارية وأفكار كثيرة متناغمة مع بعضها......​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مايو 2015)

صورتين



لمبني تعليمي....
زجاج القلب بمسطحاته...وقربه من شكل المربع
فوق أعمدة المدخل...
وكمر الأدوار يبرز بطول عناصرهما.....
ودبل هايت زجاج.....يحاكي زجاج المدخل...







​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مايو 2015)

صورة




المصمم....عندما يبتكر في أعمدة الأنارة
بتدرج عرض فتحاتها...
ليمميز مشروعه...
ويكسبه لمسه خاصة به.....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مايو 2015)

صورة



‪#‎Mai_Gamal‬

خطوط الكتل راائعة...













​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 مايو 2015)

صورتين





جميل...ربط لون الحوائط بنفس لون السقف المعلق....
بخطوطة المنحنية....الأورجانك
المتموجة.....







​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 مايو 2015)

صورتين



عندما تتفاعل رسومات السقف الذهبية....مع ذهبي النجفة و خطوطها....​​













​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 مايو 2015)

صورة





لاند مارك لمشروعك....السكني أو التجاري من الطوب أو حتي الحجر..
وحروف بارزة معدنية مثبته علي مسافة من الحائط...سواء أبيض أو بني...
وسواء بتشيكل للحوائط أو لا....
ولكنها تثبيت انك وضعت بصمتك ....عند مدخل المشروع
من نفس أستاييل المشروع....
لتقول أنها أحدي عناصر المشروع....والداله عليه
والجواب يبان من عنوانه....
حتي ولو لم يطلب منك.....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 مايو 2015)

صورة


خروج كتل الغرف بارزة...ومنطلقة
للخارج بتفاوت بروزاتها
وزجاج مسطحها
من الكتلة الأصلية الطويلة الزجاج...
ومحمله بفريمات ....عمودين أحداهما عريض وكمرة
لتعطي بواكي ممرات بالأرض....بفرغاتهاوكأنها تتفاعل مع كمرات السطح البرجولة....محملة علي الحائط الزجاج المنطلق تاركا مبناه للسماء والكمرة المعدنية
غالبا محملة علي أعمدة...في الأجناب و تعبير جديد من المصمم...

أحدي لمشاركات:
بس لو كان البروز اكثر كانت احلى

الرد: أتفق معاكي.....أحتمال باقي المشروع بلقطاته....ممكن يجاوب علي الموضوع ده...​​

​​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 مايو 2015)

صورتين


من التصميمات المضمونة....
الكلاسيك الأبيض...بأعمدته و كرانيشه....و فريم الحائطين و كمرة و الكرنيشة....وسط الأرشات والطوب....وكأن الأبيض مميز للمدخل...ثم يستمر بخطوطه المنحنية و الفلات flat
وسط كتل المباني الطوب الاحمر......الكلاسيك....أو اللعب في المضمون
لنتيجة شييك... وسهلة و بسيطة

​​تقسيمات الزجاج الي مستطيلات أو حتي مربعات....بتزيد من جمال الشباك....
الأبواب الغاطسة بفريماتها البيضاء ...وسط مسطحات الزجاج
المربعات البيضاء في المبني الطوب أو الحجر البني...
تتفاعل مع الشبابيك الطولية بنفس الموديول...
أستمراية الكورنيشة فول الكتلة البيضاء....وكورنيشة أيضا للمباني الحجر أو الطوب...بأختلاف مكانها






أن اللعب في المضمون...
بتصميم بسيط ونتائجة مضمونه....
أنه الكلاسيك....
لا ندري كلنا نحس بشياكته و أناقة عناصره...





​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 مايو 2015)

صورة



تجمع سكني لعمارات....
والمصمم يوجد علاقات بين أنحناء كتلها بجزاء من دائرتين....و flat
وموازية لواجهة الشارع....
لتكون فراغات خضراء بممرات أورجانك ......



​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 مايو 2015)

فيديو 


عندما نشاهد طريقة عمل الصنيعي ....الفني
سيمكنا من معرفة أستلام الأعمال
تقدير الوقت اللازم
تقدير ما يحتاجة العمل من أشخاص...سواء عمال صنعييه أو مساعدين
وربما تقدير الأدوات المستخدمة


----------



## أنا معماري (9 مايو 2015)

صورة 

ممكن الصب بهذه الطريقه
.
.
.
برجاء رفض الصب بالجردل نهائيا و ذلك لحدوث انفصال حبيبي عند الصب من ارتفاع عالي و لأن الخرسانة المستخدمة تكون بها نسبة مياه عالية جدا لسهولة اخذها بالجردل مما يقلل من مقاومة الخرسانة.​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 مايو 2015)

صورة



مجرد ربط عناصر مبانيه...
بكمرة فلات flat....وأخري منحنيىة نصف أرش
فوق الشارع او الممر بينهما
لها تأثيير وربط بين عناصر التخطيط السكني....
وتتفاعل مع نصف الدائرة المفتوحة كبلكونة بالدور الاخير للمبني....



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 مايو 2015)

صورة



أبتكار محطة وقوف باصات...
بشكلهل المتوحي من الشجرة....وتغطيتها الزجاجية أو بلاستيك مقوي شفاف...​​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 مايو 2015)

صورة



تأثير الأبراج في أي عصر معماري....
بعنصره الطويل البارز في المبني
ونهايته بأعمدته البيضاء بتضاد لمادتها الطوب
وتغطيته القرميد....
وتأثير الأبيض البارز ...من بين الجدران الطوب للبرج وكتل المبني
بتأثيره مميز..



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 مايو 2015)

3 صور

أستخدام ستارة كسرات أشعة الشمس
بشكلها المتقاطع x....المتقطع مع البلاطات البارزة
وتشكيل للواجهات أمام الزجاج
وجمال مادة أمام مادة
وأخذ منها أيضا بالأرضي كأعمدة ...للخدمات او التجاري
بنفس الإستاييلوالمبني ككل...أستخدم البوكسات boxes حول الستارة....وحول رأسية مسطح الزجاج الطويلة في الجنب











​​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 مايو 2015)

5 صور





الوافل سلاب
.
.
من التعليقات المهمة....
.

خليهم ينظفوا اثار الاسبراى من على الحديد بسرعة
.
.
البلوكات السوداء هذه فرم بلاستيكية يتم نزعها بعد الصب لتعطى شكل البلاطة الموضح من اسفل
.
.
تماما كما هى بلاطات hollow blocks اللي هو الطوب المفرغ او الهوردى كما يطلق عليه و الفارق هو ان الهوردى يبقى فيه البلوكات بعد الصب أما الوافل يتم نزع الفرم التى هى بمثابة البلوكات
.
.
استخداماته مثل سقف hollow blocks تمام يغطى مساحات واسعة و افضل منه لأنه يتم الإستغناء عن البلوك داخل السقف و بالتالى يصبح و زنه اخف و يغطى مساحات اوسع من الهوردى او hollow blocks
.
.
تسليحه مثل الهوردى تماما
.
.
زيه ... ولكن العصب أعمق والبلوكات يتم نزعها لتعطي شكل اجمل
.
.
الوافل سلاب تستخدم في حالة المساحات الكبيرة بين الاعمدة ... أما بالنسبة لقاعة المحاضرات فالسطح الداخلي يكون (مستوي) بميول معينة لعكس الصوت للمستمعين























​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 مايو 2015)

صورة



ركز فى العمود المشار اليه
.
.
من الردود....
أولا العمود السفلي مال نتيجة الوزن الخاطئ للعمود أو نتيجة ميل العمود أثناء الصب
بسبب ضعف التدعيم والتقوية وهذا ما ارجحه ،ثانيا كيف تم تجاهل هذا الميل وتم صب العمود العلوي فوقه ???!!!! 
على. الرغم أن الميل واضح جدا ،المشكلة الكبرى ان الانحراف
دا سبب لامركزية عالية الأحمال إللي فوق العمود السفلي وهذا ربما ينظر بانهيار هذا العمود والاعمده التي تعلوه
،والحل من وجهة نظري هو تكسير العمود العلوي والسفلي وإعادة الصب من جديد 
مع التأكيد على تحميل باكية العمودعلي شدة خشبية قبل التكسير حتى لا يحدث لها انهيار
.
.
أعتقد إن العامود لم يحدث له buckling حيث لا يوجد عليه أحمال غيروزنه طبعا. 
وطبعا لا داعى لتكسيره إلا إذا تعنت الإستشارى وطلب ذلك فلن يقف أمامه أحد وهذا حقه الطبيعى.
ولا توجد دواعى إنشائية ملحة لنحت الجزء الزائد إلا إذا أثر ذلك على فتجات الشبابيك. 
ولكن يتبقى سؤال هام هل تقاعس النجار ومهندس الموقع سيمر بغير حساب؟ أشك فى هذا 
والا أصبح الموضوع بدون رقابة وإهتمام وعلى الجميع الجلوس
فى المنزل وشرب الشاى ودمتم.



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 مايو 2015)

صورة




الحلول المتدرجة...الزجزاج
مميزتها أنها توجد خصوصية و مسطحات خضراء في الجهتين...
كما أنها توجد وجهات متغيرة علي الشارع...ديناميكية
كما أنها تغيير توجيه زاويا كتل المشروع....
أدخل بالكتل...الأبراج...المربعة بأعمدتها و القرميد....
أو الإسطوانية....
بجانب الباثيوهات بداخل الكتل....



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 مايو 2015)

صورتين


حلول منحية دائرية....لتجمعات مباني







​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 مايو 2015)

فيديو



ماذا قال فوستر و روميرو
عن مطار المكسيك الدولي الجديد
أسرار عن فكرة وتفاصيل المطار






​
​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 مايو 2015)

3 صور


ماكيت مشروع التخرج...هاني أبو عسله
جامعة دمشق
مجمع دور سينما...
ياريت يكون من هيئات التدريس عندنا....الفرصة لعمل ماكيت مميز....لمشروع التخرج
علي أن يكون هناك وقت لذلك....ووجود ما يساعد مثل ماكينات قص الليزر بالكليات ....بسعر أرخص من الخارج....
وتدرج في التعليم في الماكيتات....من غرفة بشباك وباب صغيرة... تدرج حتي المشاريع الكبيرة....
وأستعراض طرق قص ولزق وتجميع الماكيت....وعمل عنصر مائي.....وأبتكارات التشجير و الأشخاص و السيارات وخلافه....











​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 مايو 2015)

صورة





ظهرت فجأة تلك المباني....
التي تحوي تصيممها بداخل جدران أو برواز
ما رأيك في هذة النوعية من التصميمات؟
وهل ممكن تحب تصمم بذلك الأسلوب ولو لمرة؟

عن نفسي رغم جمال تداخل التصاميم...ولكن هذة النوعية من المبني لا أستسيغها....
أحس أنها مقيدة في حيز ما...محصورة....أو المباني المحبوسة معماريا




​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 مايو 2015)

صورة




أنحناء الكورنر الزاجاج بأستطالة
مسطحات الزجاج...
وليأكد مزيد من الإستطالة....زود عمودين يقسم مسطح الزجاج
والشبابيك المربعة المتكررة لتأكد الكورنر الزجاج....
بتضاد المصمت مع ال void
ومفاجأت الفتحات بالدور الأخير.....مفاجاة ضخامة وأرتفاع كورنيشة الكورنر....
ومفاجأة تقسيم الدور الأرضي الدبل هايت بكمرة تقطع مسطح الزجاج لتأكد المدخل...عناصر بسيطة ...جميلة​​








​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 مايو 2015)

صورة


أسطوانية زجاج المبني وتدرج التغطيات...
لتخرج ببروز بسكلها الأورجانك...
وكانها ورقة شجر
وتحوي باثيو بالداخل
هل التغطية يوجد بينها فتحات زجاج؟!.....
السكشن ممكن يبين ذلك...ولكن دي الصورة الوحيده...اللاندسكيب يخرج مستطيلات مشعة من المركز....المشروع ده فكرني بأستاد زها حديد....



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 مايو 2015)

صورة



مبني أكاديمي...
كتل علي الجانبين....
وخدمات المبني و أستقباله كانها لينك بالوسط
وفكرة....نصف إليبس..ellipse....مماس مع دائرة......لاندسكيب الأمام







​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 مايو 2015)




----------



## أنا معماري (11 مايو 2015)




----------



## أنا معماري (11 مايو 2015)

صورة



رغم أن الشقة مسحتها صغيرة جدا....
إلا ان المصمم أستغل المساحات بشكل رائع....
وكثير من السكني في الغرب كذلك....كأستوديو
لشخصين...
فما هو رأيك....؟!



 


اعتقد كان ممكن يحققوا حاجه احسن من اللي عملوها

تصميم شقه 35 متر تقدروا تشوفوها في معرض ايكيا







استخدام فرش متعدد الاستخدام يسمح بتوفير مساحه واستغلالها في هذه الحالات




​​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 مايو 2015)

صورة



لاندسكيب بالشارع....موجة
و علي الجانبين بالتبادل....إليبسين
في منطقتي داخل حضن الموجة
ووضع الابراج في منطقة الأليبسين...أو حولها
وشارع رئيسي للبرج الأمامي...
في تخطيط مميز متألق....
​​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 مايو 2015)

صورة




أحدي المشاريع السكنية بالسعودية....
وثلاث موجات شوارع ولاندسكيب أخضر....
تتقاطع مع فلات flat....الكتل



​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 مايو 2015)

صورة



جميل المكعب الزجاج ويخرج منه مكعب أخر فريمات معدنية ....frames
بأختلاف زاوية 45 لأعلي....
وتكرر في كورنر الأرض بالمصمت....بين مكعبين
ومميز الممر الزجاج المحمل علي أعمدة ليربط بين الكتلتين....كموجة...
كتل الواجهات و الحركة....ونسب الأحجام...أثرت ومييزت الواجهات الأربعةيمكنك حفظها علي الجهاز...وأستعمال zoom لرؤية أفضل....



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 مايو 2015)

صورة



مشروع كلية فنون....
المصمم اوجد تجمعات للكتل علي شكل حرف و
لمزيد لأقتراب لشكل مألوف....
وفي القلب الكتلة المخروط الناقص بالقبة....
وسقف الكتل يلتف بمنحني لأعلي حول القبة.....
واللاندسكيب بممرات إشعاعية من دائرة الوسط....



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 مايو 2015)

صورة



تموجات مختلفة للأدوار ....​​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 مايو 2015)

صورة




أكثر ما أعجبني في هذا التصميم...
رائعة فكرة الستائر حول العموديين الإسطوانيين....
وطريقة أضاءتهما من أعلي و أسفل...
فد تكون إضاءة بداخل الستارة الذهبي...بالعمود
والشئ الاخر أختيار الموكيت بدرجات البنفسجي اللامع و البارز و القاتم بدرجات وتشكيل......
والموكيت غاطس وسط الرخام البيجات...
ليظهر منطقة معينة من الجلسات....في المسطحات الكبيرة ثم يلي ذلك بعض الإستطالات بالحوائط مع الاعمدة....لتأكد الدبل هايت...
رائع ....

​​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 مايو 2015)

صورة




عندما تكون اللوحات....فن تشكيلي بالحوائط البيضاء....
سواء أختيارها...أو حتي بتخانة بروزها
وطريقة ترتيبة منتطمة بالمعيشة...و بتشكيل أخر بالناحية الاخري...بالطعام
والاعمدة الثلاثة البيضاء ....وكانها ستارة تفصل وتصل
الفرغات...
واللوحة الكبيرة هي باليته الألوان الأسود و الرصاصي...للتصميم



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 مايو 2015)

صورة




جميل الفتحات الغاطسة المربعات....بمسافاتها المتساوية
وأضاءتها الإسبوتس....
سواء لتجاري...أو مدخل شركة او مكتب....أو حتي بالسكني
ولو بالكوريدور....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 مايو 2015)

صورة



عندما أدر ك المصصم...الحائط الطولي بين الشبابيك....
فأختار له لوحة كبيرة مؤثرة بنيات الألوان....
ولتعكس ألوانها علي التصميم....من بني فاتح و أورجانك أبيض للسجادة....وألوان الأباجورة....والطاولة الخشب الغامق...
والأريكة البيج ....تترك التأثير للبنيات في هدوء



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 مايو 2015)

صورة




ديار قطر....
مشروع أبراج....مميز
بمديوله...وأنتظام صفوفه...عروض الاعمدة والاكتاف متساوية في الأبراج وحتي في البرج الإسطوانة...
فلاحظ الأعمدة ومسطح الزجاج وتقسيماته في المبني علي اليمين....وفي الإسطوانة....وحتي البلكونات....نفس العروض...
تضاد الإسطونة بأنحناءها مع فلات flat باقي المباني....وعمل عدة مفاجأت بالكتل....بجانب أنتظامها المتكرر....
مثلالأرشات الأرضي بأشكالها ومبالغه أستطالتها...
نهاية البرج الإسطواني بأرتدادات وأنحناءات الأعمدة لقطر دائري أقل....
مفاجأة أستطالة شبابيك البرج خلف الإسطوانة....بعد تكرار الشبابيك المربعات....وكذلك البرج علي اليمين...شبابيك مربعات علي الجانبين...ثم مسطحات زجاج شبابيك....
ثم مفاجأة أستطالات بلكونات دبل هايت مفرغة غاطسة...
ثم فتحات فوق المبني للسماء...ومفاجأة خروج البوكس box الزجاج من قلب برج الوسط....مشابه لخروج بوكسات بالأدوار الأولي....بنفس البرجالمشروع ....عبارة عن مربعات...مستطيلات طولية وعرضية...بتنوعها وتشكيلها...وأتزان الموديل بها...



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 مايو 2015)

صورة




لقطات أخري لنفس المشروع.....
كتل أبراجة السكني....
أراد ان تكون بين ملمسيين....الزجاجي الناعم....
والخشن ببروزات خرسانية أو حجر بينها الشبابيك....
ومفاجأة البوكسات boxes البارزة بلونها الأحمر.....







​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 مايو 2015)

صورة



تنوع تصميم منطقة سكنية....
بتنوع المباني المربعات....والشريطية المنكسرة
والشريطية بأنسكار برجولة السطح وفتحات للشجيرات
والإسطوانية...بإقتطاع باثيو مفتوح للخارج
وربط بين المباني ببروز أو تغطية ...كممر ....أو تجاري....



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 مايو 2015)

صورة



المربع البوكس...box
الأبيض يبرز بالدور الثاني....
من بين مسطحات الزجاج....
ليحوي زجاج دبل هايت...
والحوائط الطوب تتفاعل معه....



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 مايو 2015)

صورة



برز بالكتلتين ليظهر الكتلة الزجاج وكانها من قلب التصميم....
ومن قلب المبني....
لترتفع لتكون الكتلة الزجاجية أعلي المبني
بتدرج جانبي النهايات....للأنهاء
ولمزيد من المفاجاة بالمبني عمل أرش بها
والمباني تضد الأرش...بالغطس بأنحناء معاكس....ولربط المباني...صمم كتلة زجاج بكورنر المبني الطويل....
والمدخل ببروزه....وتغطيته الزجاج...
من نفس أستاييل ولون الزجاج
وفريماته....



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 مايو 2015)

فيديو



طريقة تركيب الرخام بدون اسمنت فقط بالبراغي ....تركيب الرخام بالطريقه الميكانيكيه ...

[video=youtube;vmppRYWoPFA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=64&v=vmppRYWoPFA[/video]​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 مايو 2015)

صورة




اللعب بالدوائر الغاطسة....مميز حتي بالسكني...
بتفاوت أقطارها....
ويغطس بدائرة أعمق بالوسط....بقلب المربع بالمنحني
مع الإضاءات الإسبوتس....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 مايو 2015)

صورة


رائع...تبادل البمبي والأبيض و الرصاصي...
كفرش ومخدات....والإضاءات الكريستال المنسدله....تناسب التصميم
مع السجادة الفرو الأبيض...​​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 مايو 2015)

صورة


الغاطس الأسود بين السقف المعلق الأبيض....
وإضاءات الإسبوتس ....كعيون القطط في الظلام



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 مايو 2015)

صورة



لم أتخيل درجات الرصاصي....تتماشي مع الذهبي و البيج..
وكانها لون بفيلم أبيض و أسود
تجزيعات رخام الأرضية يشبع تجزيعات الخشب...
والإضاءات الحديد والزجاج....صهاريج
متألق



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 مايو 2015)

صورة



تجزيعات الأورجانك الطبيعية...
لورق الحائط او البوستر
تتفاعل مع الأبيض للفرش...
ومخدات والستائر النبيتي
واختيار إضاءات مميز ينسدل بطبيعية تتماشي مع البوستر...



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 مايو 2015)

صورة


جميل تصميم الأورجانك بفتحاته....
لمحل حريمي...والبمبي الفاتح و الغامق....
يمكن صنعة من فيبرجلاس..
ووضع شماعة المعروضات بالفتحات...
والسقف الدائري البيجات...يتفاعل مع التصميم...



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 مايو 2015)

التدرج....
فن بالماجات...وفن بالعمارة و الديكور








​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 مايو 2015)

صورة



معلومه في صوره ,,,,,,,,,,, تأسيس علب الكهرباء ,,,,,,,,,, اولا تحديد شيرب التشطيب ونقل النقاط الي منسوب علب وافياش والتليفزيون والانترنت لا يزيد الارتفاع عن 40,سم من منسوب تشطيب بلاط الارضية ,, وارتفاع مفاتيح الكهرباء لايزيد عن 1,30سم من منسوب سطح البلاط ,,,,,,,,, السؤال انت كيف يتم تحديد الشيرب في الدور منع من فرق مناسيب الابواب والاعمال الصحي والكهرباء وتفادي ارتفاعات في خرسانه السقف في بعض الاماكن من الدور

اجابة السؤال الشيرب يا اما من الصدفة بتاعت السلم او من بلاعة الحمام بعد اضافة سمك التشطيب فوقها . 
​العلب يجب أن تركب بعد الطرطشه والبؤج علشان نحترم وش البؤج يكون ماشي 
مع وش العلبة لكى لانحتاج إلى مسمار تطويل أو تكون العلبه عاليه عن المحاره​​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 مايو 2015)

صورة





​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 مايو 2015)

صورة



3000 ريال حتي 500 ريال
بدون طلقات ومسامير ومن اى وكيل لهيلتى



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 مايو 2015)

صورة








​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 مايو 2015)

صورتين




رائعة الشرائط المنكسرة الطولية....
حول الأبراج و حول كتل التجاري الزجاج void
في تنوع و ديناميكية حركته.....وتدرج حركة الميل أو الانكسار
خصوصا في الجنب بالكتلة التجاري....
ككاسرات أشعة شمس...وتشكيل للمبني...رائع الفرغات بينها وبين كتل الزجاج....
كنت أريد ان أري صور لها من الداخل وكيف سيكون شكل الشرائط بالخارج!!ولكن كيف أستطاع تثبيتها بطول البرج....هكذا
وبدون ربطها بأنشائي البرج!!سأضع هذا السؤال بصفحة المكتبة الانشائية للمهندس المدنى....لنسمع الرد







​​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 مايو 2015)

صورة


الشارع الدائري....أو إليبس
وبه بلات فورم المحلات بالأرضي....
والأبراج و الكتل اعلي البلاتفورم الدائري....
يأختلاف توجيهاتها....flat و أسطوني ونصف إسطواني
في تنوع...وحمام السباحة....
ربما تكون في تخطيط منطقة سكنية....في مشروعك



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 مايو 2015)

صورة


الفن الإسلامي....
بسيط وجميل و مريح
حتي لو كان فقط رسومات جبسية برزة بالسقف ....
والإضاءات الخفية من جوانب السقف المعلق....حتي لو لم تضف الجزء الدائري...حسب مساحة الصالة...وتصميمها



​

​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 مايو 2015)

صورتين




قوة المربعات....في الحائط المنحنية للبرج
كشبابيك و كبلكونات....
والمربعات الصغيرة بالميزانيين تتفاعل مع المربعات الاكبر....
وقوة المصمت علي الجانبين ودروة للسطح
وتأثير الشبابيك المربعات بدبل هايت الداخل







​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 مايو 2015)

صورة


أطلق سقفه المنحني كنصف إليبسات...ellipses
بشرائحه تكسر أشعة الشمس...وتمرر الضوء للداخل
وتشكل التغطية فراغ هائل...
بين الكتل الزجاج ال void
ويعلو الأسطح قبل التغطية...تشجير السطح
والعنصر المائي يجري من بين المباني وتحت التغطية
بخيالية.....هذة المباني تلائم منطقتنا الحارة ....أكثر من غيرها...



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 مايو 2015)

صورة


مميز إليسين المعيشة و الصالون....
وألوان الأخضريات الهادئة مع البيج
والستائر ترتفع من خلف السقف المعلق المستطيل
من الأبحاث...ألوان الاخضر بدرجاتها....تعطي طاقة للأنسان
سواء هنا من النباتات...أو من الدهانات



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 مايو 2015)

صورة




جميل الزراعين الكتل في الأمام....
وبينهما قبة زجاج المدخل
أمام الميدان....الإسطوانة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 مايو 2015)

3 صور



الأبراج المنحنية 
في البلان...
وفي نهايتها....
لتكون هيكل معدني....مفتوح للسماء 
وحديقة للسطح...











​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 مايو 2015)

صورة


تتراص الكتل بأستطالتها....ومربعاتها
وتدرجاتها بالبلان و الواجهة...
وأختلاف ألوانها وموادها...
ليغير تأثير سكني مبناه...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 مايو 2015)

مجمع_تجاري_ترفيهي
post by 
‫#‏محمد_البطراوى‬ .



​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 مايو 2015)

الخرسانه المطبوعه



​​









​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 مايو 2015)

صورة



فراغ الدبل هايت.....ودوران أثاث المطبخ
موازي لدوران سور الميزانين من أعلي....​​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 مايو 2015)

صورة



عندما تتناغم الكتل لتشكل الموقع العام...
ما بين إليبسات...و منحنية مع فلات ....وموجة
وبعضها تتبادل....مثل الموجتين وفلات flat بالأعلي...والأربعة في الوسط....
والأثنين بالأمام ليشكلا المدخل...بأنكسار بهما....
وأستخدم المثلثات ...بفتحات الأسطح...سواء خرسانة...أو أسطح مزروعة....وروعة الأظهار بنقاطة الضوئية تشكل الشوارع و الممرات....والأضاءات الداخلية المنعكسة علي الزجاج و الحشائش...مستوي رائع....



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 مايو 2015)

صورة



ممكن تأسيس الاعمال الكهربائيه قبل البؤج و الاوتار
من الردود:
نعم يمكن التاسيس وﻻكنها تكون غير دقيقه فى وزن العلب الداخليه وياتى بعد ذلك تركيب الوجه الخارجى للكهرباء اى اﻻكسسورات ﻻخفاء اى خطاء يظهر
.
.
المفروض العلب على وش المحارة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 مايو 2015)

من الأشياء أو الأساليب التي توفر كثييير من الوقت و المجهود......وتعطي للرسومات دقة اكثر وتوافر المعلومات....

عندما تبدء رسم مشروع ما ...في مكتب او شركة...أو حتي كطالب
أن تفتح مشروع مشابه من مشاريع المكان الذي تعمل به....أو من النت كطالب....
فمثلا لو فيلا فتح ملف سابق لفيلا....ولو عمارة أفتح ملف عمارة....ولو مول تجاري أفتح ملف مول تجاري سابق....ولو مبني أداري فتح مبني أداري سابق....

وتعمل saveas للملف بأسم جديد 
فيكون كل شئ متضبط....الأبعاد متضبطة.....مقياس الرسم متضبط.....الخرطوشة او برواز بيانات اللوحة متضبطة....الكتابات متضبطة....

والرسومات المشروع المشابه بجوارك في نفس الملف.... لتاخذ منها ما تريد ....
فمثلا لو مدرسة....يمكن أخذ copy & paste ....ممكن للسلم....لوحدة شباك أو باب...أو الحمامات.....وقد تحتاج لبعض التعديل حسب تصميمك...
وممكن تاخذ مقاسات الفصول....مقاسات الكوريدور....مقاسات المعامل وفرشها...وفرش الفصول....وفرش غرف الأدارة...ونسخ الملاعب بمقساتها....والأشجار....والزرع....وهكذا

وممكن كرسومات تنفيذية...انقل المحاور ولو محور البداية و المحور العمودي عليه....وبعض تفاصيل الأبواب و الشبابيك....ولوح التفاصيل عموما...وترك الغير مشترك مع المشروع الجديد....وهكذا
دي من احسن الأساليب اللي جعلت شغلي مميز و سريع.....ونتائجة دقيقة...وتتشابه مع أسلوب وطريقة المكتب أو الشركة... ويحسها صاحب العمل أو المدير.....وتوفر أكثر 50% من الوقت....أو أكثر ....من البدايات والأرتجالات....

من الأسئلة:
ياريت ترفع اللوحات اوتكات عشان نستفيد ونحملهم احنا لس طلاب
الرد:
أكتب.......أتوكاد مدرسة...أتوكاد فندق....أو أي مشروع عايزه....في google images



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 مايو 2015)

صورة




ركز جيدا فى البيبه فين الخطأ
.
.
البيبة متمشيش مع صرف مخلفات الحمام، تمشي مع صرف المياه او المطبخ
عشان الريحة ....أو الرائحة
.
.
المفروض انة يركب جاليتراب معلق لصرف البيبة وميتجمعش على خط القاعدة الا فى نظام one pipe system




​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 مايو 2015)

صورة





جميل أدخال عناصر الخشب أو بديله له كالفيبرجلاس...
سواء كوحدات بنوهات مشربيات...أمام الشبابيك و بوابات السور...
والخشب بالرجولات....
مع درجات ألوان البيجات للبياض
بلون سادة و كسر رخام متنوع الألون البيج



​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 مايو 2015)

صورة




الأباليق...بخطوطها العريضة....بدرجات الأخضر الفاتح و الغامق ....
وامامها مصمت بارز بدرجة الأخضر الفاتح...الفزدقي....
والمشربيات بأختلاف أحجمها...
بالدور الاخير
مع ألوان البيجات بالواجهة.....والحجر
والنخيل...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 مايو 2015)

صورة




الإسطوانة الكتلة السلم...تضاد فلات flat المبني
وتدرج فتحات الشبابيك الرفيعة...بأرش arch الدائري بنهايتها
وبروز المدخل وفوقه البلكونة
بعمق الأرش حتي أرش الباب....
والخشب والبيج الغامق



​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 مايو 2015)

صورتين





ترميم سقف....
.
.
احسنت..شد حيلك وورينا هتغطي الاسياخ دي ازاي..هل نظفت الصدأ...هل دهنتها ايبوكسي مانع للصدأ
.
.
هيغطى الاسياخ دى ازاى دى بسيطةعن طريق الخرسانة المقذوفة بس السؤال هل دخول السيخ 2 او 3سم فى الكمرة هيشل البلاطة ...؟
.
.
اكيد داخله مسافة اطول بنطة شنييور








​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 مايو 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 مايو 2015)

صورة


​


أختار لتخطيط قريته السياحية....
الإليبس المائلة....وشارعين مائلين بجانبها.....
وتموج وحدات الشاليهات بتموج خفيف....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 مايو 2015)

صورة




أبراج غالبا السلالم....
بفتحات شبابيكها الطويلة الضيقة
أضافت أستاييل لوحدات سكني مشروعه...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 مايو 2015)

3 صور




التشكيلات الشجرية بالواجهات
بتأثيرها و لونها الطبيعي
باتت تستهوي كثيير من لمعماريين....
وتأثير ظلالها علي الفراغ خلفها...




​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 مايو 2015)

صورة



السقفين المائلين بتبادل....
يتلاقوا مع زجاج الواجهة...
محملين علي أعمدة مربعة....
بنهايات أقل.معدنية إسطوانية...
مكونة فراغ مميز تحت الأسقف....
ومربعات شبابيك الواجهة بتأثيرها....
تقطع VOID الزجاج.....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 مايو 2015)

....​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 مايو 2015)

3 صور


الضفدعه كده تمام
.
.
مش شايف أي ضفادع











​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 مايو 2015)

صورتين



ليه صب الاعمده بعد اعمال المبنى غير مقبول
الأسباب....







​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 مايو 2015)

4 صور



48-جمال الحاج حمد
سنة تانية من فلسطين مدينة نابلس
جامعة النجاح الوطنيه

الماكيت....من الكرتون المقوى ... ملزق عليه ورق كانسون ملون


















​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 مايو 2015)

صورة




كتلتين .....طولية....وعرضية...
وكل كتلة سقفها متموج ....بتضاد في الأتجهات...
والكورنرات corners كتلة زجاج تضاد المصمت يالأجناب....
وما بين الكتلة الطولية و السقف المتموج....زجاج لأنارة المبني من أعلي...
عناصر مميزة إذا أضغتها في مشروع....بإسلوبي و طريقتي










​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 مايو 2015)

صورة



مجرد كوريدور ممر....متموج السقف
ومحمل علي أعمدة معدنية
ظلال و فرغ تحته....
وجلسات متنوعة...ومباني زجاجية مظللة....وسراميك بدركات الأخضر....
وفتحات دائرية بالسقف
ممكن أستخدامها للربط بين مباني المشروع.....
وديناميكيه تناسب حياتنا



​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 مايو 2015)

صورتين


ما رأيك في هذا المبني....
فيه أجزاء مميزة...
ولكن ماذا تراه يحتاج تعديل......ليزداد تمييز؟







وجهة نظري 

مميز...هي فعلا لمشكلة في كتلة الكورنر كانت عايز حل أخر.....






​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 مايو 2015)

صورة



 سلم سن المنشار



​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 مايو 2015)

صورتين



الخرسانة المقزوفة بحمامات السباحة













​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 مايو 2015)

15 كتاب فى العمارة يخلوك معمارى شاطر " شير وبقوّة عشان غيرك يستفيد :34:" 
...........................................................................

القراية فى مجال العمارة حاجة فى منتهى الأهمية .. 
متقلش أهمية عن انك تبقى شاطر فى الديزاين او انك تكون بتجيب تقديرات عالية ..لان القراية بتخليك معمارى عندك شخصية ورأى وبتعرفك طول الوقت على حاجات كتير جدا وتفاصيل مش هتعدى عليك فى مناهج الجامعة
والكتب الموجودة فى مجال العمارة كتير جدا واحنا حاولنا نجمّع فى البوست دا أهم الكتب المعمارية اللى المفروض نبدأ نقراها :


1- "The Architecture of Happiness" تحليل رائع صغير لملامح العمارة اللى ممكن تحقق السعادة لحياتنا.
2- " Medium to Object to Concept to Art " كتاب رائع بيتكلم عن النحت المعمارى وعلاقة الفن المباشرة بالتشكيل المعمارى
3- "Fletcher’s A History of Architecture" دراسة للتاريخ الأسبق للعمارة الغربية مع الرسومات التوضيحية وهيساعدك تفهم تفاصيل معمارية كتير
4- " A Pattern Language: Towns, Buildings, Construction" : كتاب مهم بيناقش انماط تشكيل المدن والمبنى والطرز المعمارية وبينقدها وكمان بيتكلم عن نظم الانشاء
5- from Bauhaus to Our House : كتاب بيناقش تطور اشكال العمارة الحديثة


6- "The Details of Modern Architecture " دا كتاب جزئين برضه بيناقش وبيحلل تفاصيل الاستايلات المعمارية الحديثة باسكتشات حلوة جدا
7- Design with Nature : كتاب جيد جدا عن محاكاة وتوافق المبانى مع اللاندسكيب والطبيعة المحيطة
8- Architecture Now : سلسلة من الكتب عن كاتولجات أساسية لأفضل الأعمال عالمياً من مكاتب العالم التصميمية.
9- Why Architecture Matters : كتاب بيتكلم عن النسب والمقياس والفراغ والملمس والمواد والأشكال والضوء وهكذا ..
10 - 101Things I Learned in Architecture School : كتاب حلو جدا واسلوبه مبسط وموجه لطلاب العمارة تحديدا
ودول 5 كتب العربى عشان لو اللغة بعافية 


_11- كتاب الرسومات التنفيدية للدكتور هشام حسن : نبذة مختصرة عن مواد تشطيبات المباني-المساقط الافقية التنفيذية-الواجهات التنفيذية_
_12- تحليل الموقع العام لدكتور طارق ابوعوف_
_13- دليل المهندس من شركة المقاولين العرب : ودى سلسلة كتب اكتر من رائعه هتساعدكوا كتير اوى_
_14- موسوعة الهندسية لـ د. عبداللطيف البقرى_
_15- كتاب الإنشاء المعمارى لـ د. محمد عبدلله_
_

طيب الكتب دى متاحة فين ؟؟ 
.................................................. 
- على الانترنت 
- مكتبة الانجلو بوسط البلد 
- سور الازبكية 
- مكتبة جامعة القاهرة 
- AUC bookstore_
​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 مايو 2015)

لتحميل الصورة بجودة افضل

https://www.mediafire.com/?bi5gzylrzc87180



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 مايو 2015)

صورة



أعمال معدنية لسور حديقة طول السور 2كيلو
.
.
تكلفة المتر الطولى كام
.
.
علي حسب كل شركة وسعره بس الشركة الا بتنفذه واخده بـ150ريال توريد وتركيب أعمال معدنية
(شبك امريكى للسور )
حسب ماهو موجود بالمخططات




​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 مايو 2015)

صورة





63-اسلام محمد نصر
تانيه عماره مودرن اكاديمي



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 مايو 2015)

صورة



المشكلة نتيجة اية .؟؟؟
.
.
عدوم وجود بسكوت وهز
.
.
العمود ده لازم يتكسر ويعاد صبه
.
.
أيا كانت الأسباب ،، الأهم النتيجه وتجنب خطر شد السقف علي الوضع ده



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 مايو 2015)

صورة



جميل عندما يكون السقف خشبي
بالداخل ويمتد للخارج بنفس المدة...
بإنعكاس الداخل بالخارج...وتواصل
وشفافية الزجاج من سمحت بذلك....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 مايو 2015)

صورة



الاعمدة وكرنيشة تعلوهم وتصل بينهم....
رائعة تتألق كلاندسكيب....
أو هي بوابات تري العالم من خلالها....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 مايو 2015)

صورة


جميل إختلاف إلوان المقاعد عن ظهر الكرسي والكنبة
بأنجسام الأزرق الزهري ودرجة البيج....
وإلاتفافهم حول السجادة الدائرية....صحيح...في هارموني في التصميم...والموجات دخلت حتي في الأثاث
والأرضية الباركية الخشب وكأنها تتفاعل مع التصميم



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 مايو 2015)

صورة





معالجة الاعمده
.
.
الخيش علشان يحتفظ بالمياه لاطول فتره ممكنه للمعالجه
والنايلون يمنع تبخر الماء من الخيش المبلول
وديه افضل معالجه للاعمده لمده اسبوع علي الاقل
.
.
الفائدة في حبس المياه على العمود لمنع التبخر السريع خاصة في المناطق الحارة و ذلك ليحافظ على درجة الحرارة المتولدة نتيجة التفاعل




​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 مايو 2015)

صورة



مشروع مدرسة....Manar Khalil
جميل ان الواحد يعمل ماكيت أمام مشروعه.....
حتي ولو لم يطلب منه ذلك...
مشروعي وأنا حر فيه....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 مايو 2015)

صورة




البوابة ....تستقبل الي داخل المشروع...
وحتي المباني و اللاندسكيب
تصطف لتعد المستخدم قبل الدخول لساحة البرج...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 مايو 2015)

صورة



الكورنر الشطفة الزجاج...والتغطية البيضاء البارزة....
ومصمت الجانبين بشبابيكها المربعة....
وبروز الكتل بكمراتها الأفقية تتصل 
بكمرات أفقية المبني الرئيسي...
لتتصل و لتفاعل معه
ومع عناصره....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 مايو 2015)

صورة



المصمم عاشق للفن الإسلامي....
والنجمة الإسلامية بتصميم مودرن...وادخال عليه خطوط أخري...
مع الدوائر
لتقسمها الي عناصر خضراء...ومياة و ممرات.....
والمبني الزجاجي بلفظ الجلالة.....
وكأنها جزء من مصباح زجاج ملون....
ستكون رائعة صباحا..مساءا بإضاءتها
وبدرجات الألوان البيج للبني.....
علي مسطح المياة....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 مايو 2015)

صورة



للمهندس المصمم والمنفذ.
شارك برأيك :-
ما فائدة وضع هذا السيخ فى سطح الخرسانة العادية ؟
وما اسمه العلمى ؟
وما طريقة تصميمه ؟
.
.
عندما تصبح طبقة الخرسانة العادية تحت اللبشة سميكة بما يزيد عن 20 سم
ولتأمين التمسك بين الخرسانة المسلحة والعادية توضع اسياخ قطر 12 مم بمسافة 80-120 سم

ويفضل ان تكون متناوبة التوضع كي لاتعيق فرش شبكة الأسياخ السفلية والعلوية
وغالبا" مايستفاد من هذه الطريقة عند الترب الضعيفة ولمباني عالية حيث يستبدل الاحلال بالخرسانة العادية مما يجعلها تساهم بشكل واضح في توزيع الضغوط وتخفيف تأثيرها على التربة



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 مايو 2015)

4 صور




مبني الأتحاد الأفريقي بالجابون....
أشبه بقرص الشمس...في تناول أخر
مستخدما عنصر من عناصر الطبيعة الأفريقية
من باثيوهات مفتوحة للشمس و السماء
مليئة بالطبيعة الأفريقية من أشجار ونباتات
وشلال مياة
مستخدما من عناصرها ....الخشب من أشجارها
كفريمات منحنية....وفتحات أورجانك طبيعية ..وأرشات
في مشروع فريد بطبيعته....
يتناغم و ينسجم مع الطبيعة الأفريقية....وربما اخذ فكرته من بعض الأكواخ السكنية الأفريقية....



















​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 مايو 2015)

4 صور





هناك مشاريع علي ضفاف النهر...أو صفحات مياة البحر
لها طبيعة خاصة
ربما عنصر جمالي....بجانب طبيعتها الوظيفية
أستخدم التشكيل المثلثة...بأنكسار إسطحها
وأعكسها أيضا علي شبابيك المشروع...
وزجاج البلكونات بلون المياة الصافية....
أو غاطسة مفتوحة للسماء في سطحها المبني المائل...
في جراءة وقوة من المعماري في التعبير عن فكره...
















​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 مايو 2015)

3 صور



مميز تقسمات فريمات الزجاج...
وبمسافات أقل في أعلي الزجاج
من الخارج و الداخل....











​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 مايو 2015)

صورة



المبني الزجاجي الكيرتين وول
والحوائط المصمتة بفتحاتها المتكررة بارزة أمام الزجاج
جرانييت بني....وبيج
وفتحات مسطحات زجاج كبيرة بقلبها.....بإستطالتهاتكراريه شكل الشبابيك تربط بين الكتل...وفريماتها المعدنية أيضا
وبروز الاعمدة أو الأسلحة تربط الحوائط المصمته بنهاية المبني....وتنزل حتي تلامس القلب الزجاج....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 مايو 2015)

صورة



ما ريك في هذا التصميم اللاندسكيب....
الاعمدة الروماني....
أفتكر لو كان عمل كورنيشة كمرة عريضة...ربطت الإعمدة مع بعضها
ومفتوحة من جه....
كانت حتبقي أفضل....عارف درجة اللون وجودة أختيار الأعمدة و تفاصيلها....أو النسب....فيه شئ غلط...
كتيير من تصميمات مجسمات الشوارع بمصر...بحس المقاول هو من قام بالتصميم.....ولم يستعينوا بمحترف.....





​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 مايو 2015)

صورة




هتصب مساحه كبيره اوكى ايه اهم حاجه لازم تفكر فيها
.
.
أماكن وقوف المضخة 
كمية الصب اليومى
أماكن فاصل الصب
.
.
توفير عمالة زيادة توفير هزازات احتياط توفير اكثر من مضخة
.
.
ومن اكتر الحاجات المهمه وضع علامات حاكمه لسمك الخرسانه علشان متزيدش او تقل لان 1 سم فرق في المسطحات الكبيره هيكعب كتير جدا
.
.
لو هنشتغل بليل اكون مجهز الاناره
.
.
الفواصل الانشائية
.
.
تاخد سندوتشات كتير وازازة حاجة ساقعة ٢ لتر ...... بهزر
.
.
لا دي قصة كبيرة 
اولا لازم تعرف معدل الصب أد ايه و قدرة توريد المحطة أد ايه 
عشان تعرف هتستخدم كم مضخة و كم عربيه و هتبتدي امتى و هتنتهي امتي عشان في اوقات ممنوع سير العربيات في الشوارع ( ده قبل الصب)
اثناء الصب بقي لازم تعرف تبتدي منين المساحة المخصصة لكل مضخة لتجنب حدوث ال cold joint ، و ضروري لو سمك الرافت كبير لازم تعرف هتعمل تبريد للخرسانة ازاي
.
.
مساحات الصب الكبيرة مشكلتها انها مبتديش فرصة للحرسانة انها تتخلص من درجة حرارة الاماه الي بتتولد نتيجة تفاعل الاسمنت مع الميا ودة بيخلي مياة الخلط تتبخر بسرعة شديدة فمهم جدا ان يراعي عملية تبريد الخرسانه عن طريق - وضع مياة بارده في الخلطة الخرسانية - عمل مواسير تبريد داخل الخرسانة يتم مرور من خلالها مياة باردة -و في بعض الحلات المعينة يمكن صب علي طبقات مع مراعة التماسك بين الطبقة القديمة و الطبقة الجديدة
.
.
اولا ترتيبات قبل مباشرة الصب
* يجب حساب الكمية المطلوب صبها و على اساس ان البامب الواحد بيضخ لك 60 م3 فى الساعة نقدر نقول 50 نقسم الكميات على 50 يعطيك عدد الساعات المطلوبه لنهو الصب و من عدد الساعات نعمل حساب عدد البامب اللى انت محتاجة و ان كانت الفواصل بعيدة بالنسبة للكميات و معدلاتها
فان كان عدد البامب اكثر من 3 بامب يجب وضع بامب اضافى للطوارئ لاحتمال تعطل واحده .

* يجب دراسة الموقع العام و تحديد اماكن وقفات البامب علشان تسهل الواقفه و تحدد مسار دخول و خروج سيارات الميكسر و تكون مجهز بالموقع اضافات الخرسانه الخاصة باللحام بين الخرسانه الجديدة و الخرسانه التى شكت ابتدائيا 

* مراجعه البؤج و الاوتار التى على اساسها حاتحدد سمك الصبة و منسوبها لكى يسهل التسوية

* و طبقا لكميات الخرسانه و اماكن الصب حاتحدد عدد الهزازات المطلوبة و تزيد عليها 2 هزاز لو تجاوز العدد المطلوب 3 هزازات كاحتياطى و اذا كان عدد الساعات المطلوبة لنهو الصب كبير يعنى الليل حايدخل عليك لازم تجهز الاضاءة الكافية و مولد كهرباء احتياطى كذلك يكون معاك كشاف يدوى قوى و بالضرورة على الاقل فيه سيارة مياه موجوده احتياطى *تجهيز اعداد العمالة الكافية و تقسيمهم لورديات كل 3 ساعات افضل ثانيا اثناء الصب السيطرة الكاملة على الوقع و تحديد وسيلة الاتصال السريع و تحديد المسؤليات على جهاز الاشراف و الطوارئ

*مراقبة العمل جيدا و الزا كل مسؤل بمكانه طالما الصب مستمر .




​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 مايو 2015)

صورة


المعماري....مش لازم يكون محدود في التصميم....
ممكن حتي يصمم أثاث بما يناسب المستخدم.....
ويفهم أحتياجاته و أحتياجات المكان أكثر من أي مصمم أخر...غير معماري
هنا جمع 3 سراير أطفال...في عرض الغرفة والدولاب....

بطريقة مفرحة للأطفالوممكن يرسم تفاصيله....وممكن لو يحب يشتري الخشب والأدوت ويعمله بنفسه....واليوتيوب بيشرح تفاصيل تجميع الخشب...
هي مش قصة...

والفلوس اللي حيدفعها للصنيعي....حيشتري بيها أدوات وأجهزة شغله و يحتفظ بيها.....وحيحس بسعادة شخصية له وللأسرة حوله....
انقل الملاهى لغرفة اولادك 
_
وممكن السلم دة بدل ماهو متدرج يكون ramp زحليقة_
_بدل ماكل شوية يقولك عايز اروح الملاهى 

_


​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 مايو 2015)

صورة


بلدورات وفواصل وبلاط مضيئ
للتواصل
[email protected]
تركيا انقرة
https://www.facebook.com/muntejat?ref=hl​​​​​​










​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 مايو 2015)

صورة



هل المعماري....هو شاهد مشفش حاجة..... :34:
للأسف في حلقات ناقصة كثيير للمعماريين لوصولهم للمستوي المطلوب.....هناك فجوة معلوماتية
الجامعات بها تقصير للربط بين الطالب و الورشة و المصنع و مناخ العمل بالمواقع....فلا يقموا بدورهم علي الوجه المطلوب....

وهناك فجوة بين الرسومات التنفيذية وفهمها....والأحساس بها و بالمواد وطرق الربط.........والتثبييت
مع أن كل هذا ما هي إلا معلومات بسيطة ميسرة....يمكن عرضها ببساطة....ومهنية و أحتراف
وربما يتخرج المعماري....ومع الأيام يصبح لديه خبرة ما....ولكنها غير مبلورة متكاملة
تجعله في حاله رفض للتعامل مع الجديد ....ليس إلا أنه فقط لا يعلمهافلم يفهم الخشب....ولم يلمسه...ولم يدرك تفاصيلة...كل تفاصيلة....
وكيف تثبيته....وكيف تحميله....وتصميمه

ولم يفهم الحديد....ولا طرق تثبيته و تجميعه....ولم يلمسه ....ولم يشاهدهه في كليته....ولم يجرب عمل تلك التثبيتات
بنفسه....

ولم يفهم القطاعات الألمونيوم ....ومبسط لطرق تجميعها وتثبيتها.....ولماذا تأخذ تلك أشكال القطاعات.....
لا أحد يكلمك عن الأسباب ...لماذا.....حتي تفهم السببب....فتستطيع أن تصمم أي تفصيلة من الذاكرة
فالمعماري يدرس حاجات كثيرة...كل حاجة لوحدها...فلا يربطها.....فهم....ولا أحساس....ولا مواد......ولا تجربة.....ولا إحتكاك...

كانهم لا يريدون أن يوصولوا بالمعماري....للمستوي المطلوب....ليتخبط مستقبلا....بين المقاولين و الفنيين.....والعمالة....ويشاهد مشاكلها أثناء العمل.....
هل المعماري....هو شاهد مشفش حاجة.....:34:
ربما.....حتي إشعار تعليمي جامعي أخر

مبنى من الخشب 7 ادوار
يعنى لا تقولى الخرسانة سرها باتع ولا دياولو 



​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 مايو 2015)

صورة



هذا العمل مرفوض بسبب الجرح الافقي للتمديدات الشبكة الداخلية الذي يأثر سلباً في قوة التحمل الرأسي للعمود
واقع مرير
كوارث بالجملة
جهل بأخلاقيات و مبادئ المهنة
آنعدام الضمير
غياب المراقبة و المحاسبة
و مع ذلك نتسائل : لماذا كثر سقوط البنايات حتى صار كسقوط الأمطار في فصل الشتاء ؟
لعل الأمل و الفرج قادم مع هذا الجيل الجديد من المهندسين و التقنيين و الخبراء الشباب بعقلية راقية و نظيفة تسعى للجودة قبل الربح .



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 مايو 2015)

4 صور



م.حسن فؤاد...
Book matching ما هو ال 
هى طريقه تجميع العروق في الرخام او الاخشاب الطبيعيه _

من المعروف ان الرخام يخرج من المحجر عباره عن مكعبات تصل ابعادها احيانا الى 2×2×3متر
يتم نشرها الى طاولات سمك 2 سم 

عندما نريد عمل ما يسمى عند المقاولين بالبؤجه من عروق الرخام الطبيعيه يتم اختيار 4 طاولات او طاولتين حسب الشكل المراد تنفيذه على ان تكون هذه الطاولات على التوالى في التسلسل 

بمعني لو بلوك الرخام تم نشره الى 40 طاوله
يتم اختيار طاولات رقم 4و5و6و7 او طاولات رقم 22و23و24و25 
ثم يتم ثقل وتلميع طاولتين على الوش وطاولتين على الظهر وعند التركيب ال 4 طاولات 
يظهر شكل التجميع يكون مركزه تلاقى ذوايا ال4 طاولات

ملحوظة : البوك ماتشينج او book matching هو عبارة عن مطابقة لسطحين من الخشب او الرخام لاعطاء احساس الكتاب المفتوح



​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 مايو 2015)




----------



## أنا معماري (31 مايو 2015)

من وحي الخيال المعماري.....
لا من شاف ولا من دري....
قرار مسئولين التعليم....بالأجتماع مع عميد الكلية...وأساتذة القسم المعماري...وهيئة التدريس....وبناء علي طلبهم

عمل حفل بالكلية....وحضور كبار رجال أعمال الصناعة و التشييد و المقاولات والبناء...وأصحاب المصانع التي لها علاقة بالبناء...وأصحاب المكاتب المعمارية المشهورة...

لبحث الأتي....
عمل لقاءت أسبوعية بين أحدي الشخصيات منهم مع الطلاب ولو بعد اليوم الدراسي...لبحث سبل الأحتكاك بين الطالب والشركة أو المصنع التي يدريها....
سواء بزيارات أسبوعية....أو في العطلات الصيفية 

دراسة تبرع الشركة للكلية....سواء بمواد عينية ونماذج ومواد تساعد فهم الطالب .....أو تبرع....تحديد عدد من الدفعة.... يتم تعينهم بوظائف بعد التخرج....ولو حتي 3 وظائف للدفعة....من كل مؤسسة...

تكريم الشخصية الضيف....من قبل الكلية....علي نجاحته....ولقاءه بالطلاب ...للرد علي الأسئلة بخصوص العمل...أو أحتياجات ومهام الوظائف المعمارية لديه.....أو متطلبات عمل بدايات بيزنس بعد التخرج....

وبناء علي هذا القرار....خلال العام الدراسي...تم تعرف الطلاب علي جميع أصحاب شركات البناء ومكاتب التصميم..وأصحاب المصانع الكبري....في البلد....وساهم ذلك لأتاحة عشرات الوظائف للتصميم و المواقع و المصانع والورش لدفعة التخرج...

ساهم كل منهم ...بالتبرع بنماذج و عينات المواد المستخدمة وأسعارها بالسوق....وأسعار تركيبها...ومدوا الكلية بالصور و الفيديوهات....لمشاريع تنفذ بمراحلها....تساعد الطالب علي فهم المناهج....بطريقة عملية....من المشاريع الواقعية.....ومن زيارتهم للمواقع و المصانع و الورش....

.وتبرع منهم بأمداد الطلبة بمواد ماكيتات و ألوان....بالمجان كهدية من الشركة و المكتب....لعمل ورش ماكيتات في الهواء الطلق.....كل شهر
في أحتفال معماري....

شكرا لهم ....وشكرا لأعضاء هيئات التدريس و عميد الكلية....لأهتمامهم بإحتياجات الطلاب....ومطالبهم...ومستقبلهم المشرق....

الصورة المعروضة...ليس له علاقة بالموضوع....وان كان يفضل مستقبلا ان يكون لها علاقة.....

ممكن تطالب بذلك....وإذا لم تستطع....ممكن تسأل....وإذا لم تستطع...ممكن ترسلها مطبوعة أو من تحت فتحة باب....العميد وأعضاء هئية التدريس....
لا يضيع حق وراءه مطالب....
تم...مع لا من شاف ولا من دري....



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 مايو 2015)

مشروع و مادة....

وحدات بانوهات خرسانة جاهزة...مكررة
Concrete - Nieto Sobejano Arquitectos. Contemporary Art Centre Cَrdoba



​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 مايو 2015)

الضفدعة.....الموقع​​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 مايو 2015)

صورة




اللاندسكيب شريك لأضافة جمال للمبني مع التصميم....
بتنوع أشجاره...ونباتاته و أسيجته...والنجيلة
والمتسلقات...
وأواني الزرع...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 مايو 2015)

صورة




قوس معدني حديد...بجمال إضاءته...
وبساطه تصميمه



​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 مايو 2015)

مادة و مشروع...


3مم ألواح ألومونيوم مؤكسده...
مركبة في بانوه ويمكن تغيير إتجاهها الي 4 أتجاهات
لتعطي إضاءة و ظلال مختلفة.....3 mm anodised aluminium sheet panels - ALLIES & MORISSON. Detail of Arundel Gate car park in central Sheffield. Designed using one style of rainscreen panel that can be orientated in 4 configurations creatint differing textures of shadow & light




​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 مايو 2015)

بالإسكندرية
تم تحويل 4 اعمدة رومانية إلى عمدان ناموسية، بنجاح !!!



​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 مايو 2015)

صورة



معالجة الاعمده
.
.
الخيش علشان يحتفظ بالمياه لاطول فتره ممكنه للمعالجه
والنايلون يمنع تبخر الماء من الخيش المبلول
وديه افضل معالجه للاعمده لمده اسبوع علي الاقل
.
.
الفائدة في حبس المياه على العمود لمنع التبخر السريع خاصة في المناطق الحارة و ذلك ليحافظ على درجة الحرارة المتولدة نتيجة التفاعل




​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 مايو 2015)

صورة



م. Mostafa Mohamed...
التثبيت بالرخام من الجنب و أعلي



​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 مايو 2015)

صورة






م.احمد ابراهيم
اختبار المكعبات الخرسانيه
ابعاد المكعب 15*15*15 سم
لابد من تنظيف المكعب قبل استخدامه
يتم اخذ 6 مكعبات لكل 100 م3 خرسانه
يتم اخذ 6 مكعبات عن كل يوم صب اذا قلت الكميه عن 100 م3 خرسانه
يتم تكسير 3 مكعبات بعد 7 ايام من تاريخ الصب و لابد من تحقيق 75% من مقاومة الخرسانه
يتم تكسير المكعبات الثلاثه الآخرى بعد 28 يوم من تاريخ الصب و لابد من تحقيق 100% من مقاومة الخرسانه
اذا فشلت المكعبات بعد 28 يوم من تاريخ الصب يجرى اختبار الكور تست بعد 56 يوم من تاريخ الصب
اذا فشل اختبار الكور تست لابد من حلول تصميميه
اذا فشلت الحلول التصميميه يزال الجزء المصبوب




​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 مايو 2015)

صورتين 




​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 مايو 2015)

صورة



ركز جيدا فى طريقة الصب
.
.
لا طريقة غلط طبعا هيحدث انفصال حبيبي والمفروض يبقي فية مزراب
المزراب يكون ميله 1/2 والبراويطه تكون تحت تاخر منه وتوزع



​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 مايو 2015)

صورة




لى البامب رأسى
.
.
أولآ : لا يوجد بأمب أفقي في حاله الخرسانه المسلحه للسقوفات
#‏فقط في حاله الخرسانه الرغويه #‏أو الخرسانه المقذوفه 

.ثانيآ : البامب الرأسي يساعد في عمليه طرد جزئيات الهواء داخل الخلطه 
#‏أيضآيمثل دمك ذاتي للخرسانه .. 
(و الله أعلم) سؤالك رائع l




​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 مايو 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 مايو 2015)

صورة





استلام الشدات
مراجعة التقويات و المحاور و الوزنات و المناسيب



​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 يونيو 2015)

صورة



دهان علي الطوب مباشرا.....
ون شوت من كيم ارت بدون محاره للوجهات 
نتشرف بحضرتك للتعارف علی منتج الون شوت هو جيل جديد من عالم الدهانات هو منتج علی الطوب مباشر بدون محاره 
1- اسهل فی عمليه الفرد 
2-اسرع فی الوقت 
3-توفير كبير بمقارنه المحاره والضهاره (الفطيسه)
4-توفير 2 سكينه معجون 
5-لا يحتاج الا المياه فقط 

6-نفس مصنعيه المحاره التقليديه 
7-خفيف علی المبانی 
8-يتميز بالالوان وهو ليس الابيض فقط لانه (جميع الالوان الفواتح )
9-بديل الاسمنت والرمله و الضهاره و الفطيسه و المصيص 
10-منتج علی الطوب مباشر وداعآ للمحاره التقليديه 

11-المنتج متوفر لجميع المحافظات 
12-ضمان علی المنتج 3 سنوات من كيم ارت للدهانات 
13-توفير جهد كبير للصنايعی و للعميل 
14-وهو داخلی للشقق والمناور والسلالم 
15-وخارجی للوجهات المبانی 

16-عازل للرطوبه _عازل للحراره _عازل للصوت الی حد ما 
17-توفير 50 % عند المحاره والضهاره والتشوين والمصناعيه 
18-ون شوت هو المستقبل ويوجد تسهيل كبير للمشاريع المبانی (حكوميه _خاص) 
19-هو انتاج مصری وجميع الخامات مصريه 
وهو منتج فخر مصر لانه اول مره فی الشرق الاوسط ينفذ فی مصر وبشباب مصر .

ونشكر كل شخص محترم يساعد فی اظهار هذا المنتج للنور ونحن نستخدم ابسط وسائل الدعايه والاعلان 
للاستفسار برجاء الاتصال علی الارقام ( المصنع ) /01227775670 
0101 406 6878
01144511361
معدل فرد الطن 90 . 100 م مربع


https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1579106662372516
الصفحه الرسمية للشركه











​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 يونيو 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 يونيو 2015)

صورة




مدة فك الشدات
العناصر الرأسيه ( رقاب اعمده و اعمده و حوائط و جوانب القواعد و جوانب اللبشه )
يتم الفك في اليوم التالى للصب ( يفضل بعد 48 ساعه )
السقف و الكمرات
ضعف البحر الأصغر + يومان
من ( 7 الى 28 يوم )
الكابولى
4 أضعاف البروز + يومان
من ( 7 الى 28 يوم )




​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 يونيو 2015)

صورة


#‏الهزاز

 جهاز يستخدم لدمك الخرسانه و تفريغ جزيئات الهواء . 
كما يجب مراعاة بعض النقاط عند إستخدام الهزاز 

و هي:- أولآ: وضعيه الهزاز لابد أن تكون 

#‏رأسية
. 
ثانيآ: مده الدمك لا تزيد عن 7 sec ، لان زياده الهز تؤدي إلي إنفصال حبيبي .
ثالثآ: عدم ملامسه رأس الهزاز لأعمال الحداده و النجاره لأن ذلك يؤدي إلي تلف الهزاز ..!



​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 يونيو 2015)

صورة



صب فرشة نظافه
.
.
المفروض تتحط طبقة من النايلون أو البلاستيك علشان التربة ما تمتصش الميه بتاع الخرسانة
.
.
الأفضل يتعمل بؤج موزونة بميزان القامة علشان يتقد ويتساوي عليها منسوب خرسانة النضافة
للمحافظة علي إستواء المنسوب



​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 يونيو 2015)

5 صور




تفاعل أنحناءات وموجات كتل المباني
لتنساب مع بعضها في الموقع العام....
مع الإليبساتووحدات الشبابيك المكررة بأختلاف مواضعها....وأختيار لونين بين درجات الأخضر و اللبني....
في تكوين معماري رائع





تم تقسيم الواجهات...بمديول
لوحدات متساوية حتي الشبابيك
وحدتين أو 4وحدات



















​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 يونيو 2015)

صورة




أختلاف بروزات أنحناءات البلكونات العريضة
خصوصا عند كورنر المبني...
بونها الأبيض المطفي...
لتترك غموض غاطس و ظلال الحوائط و الزجاج....بلونها القاتم.....
ويترك أكتاف الحوائط تبرز وتتفاعل تموجات البلكونات
ولكن بتموج رأسي...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 يونيو 2015)

صورة



تكرارية موديول الشبابيك....
وبروز الاكتاف و البلاطات بنفس العرض...
لتشكل باترن pattern....بتكراره
ولكن فلات و إنحناء وتموج الواجهة...
واختلاف الكتلة الامامية عن الاخري في الموقع العام.....
واعمدة الأرضي وفرغات الأول...مع اللون الاحمر
كان كافي كمفاجأت بالتصميم....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 يونيو 2015)

صورة



عدم عزل الحمامات بصورة جيدة
تكون النتيجة تهريب المياه و حدوث صدأ لحديد التسليح
.
.
بسبب وصول الرطوبة إلى الحديد من الفراغات في الخرسانة يفضل العزل أما بالقار أو بمواد أخرى مثل kimapoxy
.
.
وما الحل؟
الحل انه تنزل كل اللي يقع بسهوله من الخرسانه وتكشف الحديد 
وتصنفره كويس جدااا بالرماله (الفرشاه السلك مش هتكون مجديه في الحاله دي )))
وبعدها ادهن ايبوكسي كويس ثم اعمل خرسانه بسن صغير صفر 
وضيف عليها اديبوند من انتاج الكيماويات الحديثه وابدء ضخ خرسانه الي ان يكتمل للغطاء الخرسانه 

وقبل كل دا يهد تشطيب الحمام ويعزله كويس بالخيش ويرفعه 15 سم من كل جانب ..
بس لو الحديد غير قابل لتحمل اي احمال يعني الصدء وصله حتي المركز وقل قطره بمقدار واضح 
في الحالة دي هتنزل البلاطه افضل 
وتصبها تاني مع عمل تسليح جديد شبكه




​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 يونيو 2015)

صورة



صب اللبشه العاديه
صب فرشة نظافه
.
.
لو عاوز تحافظ ع المنسوب لازم تعمل بؤج في الأرض موزونة بميزن القامة زي كدا









​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 يونيو 2015)

صورة



الشارع بفلات و أنحناء...
وتوزيع السكني به يضاد الفلات flat
وينوع التصميم
ويعطيه ديناميكية...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 يونيو 2015)

3 صور





تغطية شجرية....
أمام مدخل فندق ماريوت...
بأعمدتها و تجزيعاتها
وفريماتها المييتل والزجاج....











​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 يونيو 2015)

3 صور




تتفاعل مباني الموقع العام
مع بعضها....بشكلها الإليبسات ellipses
وأشعاعية الممرات من المركز
كأنها نباتات تتفرغ من فروعها....
وإختلاف أحجامها و أرتفاعاتها....











​​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 يونيو 2015)

صورة



السلم الدائري ...سوسته
بلونه الأبيض ينطلق في الفراغ....
بدرجاته الخشبية غامقة اللون....
وكريستال النجفة المنسدلة المودرن.....عند المركز



​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 يونيو 2015)

في فجوة بين المعماري المصمم....والمادة
سببها طرق التدريس ...وعدم أندماجها مع العملي التنفيذي
وسبب أخر هو أنفصال المصمم عن الفنيين و العمال
و أنفصاله عن الورشة والتصنيع و سوق بيع مواد وخامات البناء
وأسعارها و أسعار العمالة...
معتقد أن لما ييجي الشغل في ده...نبقي نسأل
أو
أنا لسه طالب عمارة....ومش حتفرقولكن تتراص المعلومات يوميا و أسبوعيا أمامنا....لتشكل خبرة تضاف الي الخبرات الأخري....فلنحاول سوا هنا....أن نتدرج للوصول لأحساس أكثر بالمادة....والتنفيذ....وكل معلومة ميسرة لذلك...إذا كان لديك أي معلومة ....أرسلها لنا post في الرسائل...
حتي يستفيد الجميع...حتي لو صفحة او موقع مميز أو فيديو....أو المعلومة المتوفرة لديك....



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 يونيو 2015)

مميز و جربته....كأنه سكرتيرك الخاص
تملييه فيكتب.....
موقع لكتابة أي نص تريده بصوتك

http://www.igli5.com/2013/12/blog-post_750.html



​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 يونيو 2015)

صورتين





خطا ...
انه يتعمل قواعد مسلحة ع تربة طينية فيها مية.
هو خطء في شغل الأهالي....وممكن يسبب سقوط المبني عند التعليه زيادة الأدوار مستقبلا....
.
.
لازم يتم الحفر حتى الوصول إلى التربة الثابتة وإذا لم توجد يتم الإحلال ...
.
.
المالك كان عايز يوفر عايز يعمل قواعد مسلحة ع تربة طينية مباشرة من غير احلال ومن غير زفرة او خرسانة عادية
.
.
الصح يتم عمل جسات للتربه وعلى تقرير التربه يتم حديد عمق التاسيس وقدره تحمل التربه (bearing capacity ) فمن الوارد ان يتم التاسيس على طبقات ردم او تكون طبقه التربه ضعيفه وهنا تاتي المشكله عاوزين ننشر العمل الهندسي الصحيح فكم تساوي سعر الجسه بجانب المبنى اذا حدثت مشكله واذا اصر المالك على ذلك فهذا يدل على التخلف الذي تعيشه مصر في شتى المجالات
.
.









​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 يونيو 2015)

4 صور





ده مشروع أبراج نقابة الأطباء بالمنيا
اللعب بالأبراج والبروزات والقبب علي ضفاف النيل....















​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 يونيو 2015)

صورة




مشكلة لابد من علاجها

التفريغ بكامل ابعاد العمود و بعمق الرقبة
العلاج ؟؟
1 - لابد من تدعيم السقف كامل فى المنطقة المحيطة بالعمود
2 - عدم البدء فى اى اعمال اعلى السقف الا بعد اتمام المعالجة
3 - تفريع المنطقة المشار اليها بالكامل مع عدم احداث اى ضرر بحديد التسليح
4 - معالجة و دهان حديد التسليح بمادة لمقاومة الصدأ
5 - استخدام مادة من انتاج احد الشركات المعروفة مثل فوسرك او سيكا او DCP على ان تحتوى المادة على سن صغير micro concrete
6 - طريقة التنفيذ فى الموقع تعتمد على مدى امكانية استخدام الماده سواء بعمل فتحة فى السقف او استخدام مضخة للحقن او ....
لا خير فى كاتم العلم




​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 يونيو 2015)

9 صور


طريقة لاعمار غزة...أو صحراء مصر....أو الدول العربية النامية.....

فيمكن أن تستخدم في الأراض الصحراوية و المدن الجديدة...والأراضي رخيصة السعر....و الإستراحات....و المصايف في الصفوف البعيدة بعد المدن السياحية علي البحر.....و مخازن الغلال....وغيره...
بأستخدام أكياس البلاستيك ...والرمال....

وهي أفضل من فكرة بلاستيك المياة المعدنية و الرمال.....

نريد أن نسمع قريبا عن عشر شباب مهندسين...أشتروا قطعة أرض بسعر رخيص....وأقاموا الفكرة بمنطقة ما....أو تناقشوا بها وقرروا التنفيذ....فأرسلوا لنا التفاصيل و الصور أو حتي التخطيط....والتنفيذ....

أو قام معماري أخر بتصميم ودماج طراز حسن فتحي مع تلك الفكرة و تطويرها...
دي ممكن تكون مصدر رزق .....لمجموعة أو فريق عمل.....لو أشتروا قطعة أرض في الساحل الشمالي....علي شمال الطريق....بتكون أرض سعرها رخيص...أو أي مكان أخر مناسب.....ويتم بناء عدة مباني زي دي....وبيعها حتحقق لهم مكاسب جيدة....

نترككم مع القصة ....

كان مخيمات غزة تعاني من المطر و الرياح....
حتي قرأء مهندس معماري ....عن جائرة الأغاخان لمهندس معماري أيراني عمل فكرة البناء بالرمال....
وقام المعماري الإيراني....بعمل نماذج تصميم لبيوت من أكياس الرمال...
وبين كل صف و أخر يضع أسلاك شائكة للربط بينها...كما تفعل المونة مع الطوب....
ويكتمل البناء بقبة أو قبو، 

ويمكن تنويع المبني 
بإضافة حجرة دائرية إلي حجرة أخري وإقامة تكوينات متناغمة،
وأثبتت كفاءة حرارية عالية، وقدرة إنشائية عالية. 

وفي حالات معينة، يمكن أن تضاف طبقة من الطين والحصي
علي الحوائط المكونة من هذه الأكياس الرملية، بروابطها 
من الأسلاك الشائكة إذا أريد تحويل «المأوي» إلي «مسكن».

الغريب...انه مقاوم للزلازل و الأعاصير و الامطار و الحريق...
ورخيص السعر ويمكن للساكنيين ينفذوه بأنفسهم....
وكذلك يمكن كسوته من الخارج بالطين وكذلك من الداخل ويمكن الطلاء بالجير والماء كما هو الحال قديما مع المبانى التى بنيت بالطوب اللبن اوحتى بالجبس والمصيص ...

وقال....نستطيع بناء منزل يتكون من غرفتين وصالة وحمام فى 24 ساعة فى حالة توافر المجهود وعدد من المخلصين من الشباب
منقول...مع التعديل.....




















وكذلك يمكن كسوته من الخارج بالطين وكذلك من الداخل ويمكن الطلاء بالجير والماء 
كما هو الحال قديما مع المبانى التى بنيت بالطوب اللبن اوحتى بالجبس والمصيص ...















تم فرش الارضية ودكها جيدا بالرم وعمل مواسير حديد هى مركز الدوائر وكذلك ترون اتساع الغرف فقد يتراوع قطرها ما بين 3 الى 4 متر ويعتمد بالدرجة الاول على مدى الرصات الاولى وتسويتها ووزنها جيدا وكذلك دمك الاكياس جيدا حتى لا تنزلق الطبقات الاخرى التالية ويمكن استخدام الطين كمادة ربط ولحام بديلا عن الاسمنت ولعلم الجميع ان الاسمنت اصلا من مشتقات التربة .







​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 يونيو 2015)

15 صورة



من وسط رمال المملكة.....


مشروع حدائق الملك عبد الله....
بتصميم صحرواي بالرياض...
علي واحة من المياة و النخيل....لو حد يحب يبحث في المشروع....ويرسلنا حلول الشاليهات المدرجة كتلال....
قطاعها ومساقطها....حتفرق....



































































​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 يونيو 2015)

صورة




الارضيات الايبوكسيه بعد الانتهاء من الارضيات الخرسانيه
.
.
ده دهان يا جماعة بعد صب الخرسانة الارضية وتسويتها بالهليكوبتر ! وله اسماء كتير من شركات كتير , أنا استخدمت منها شخصيا من شركة يوتن وكان قوي جدا ومتحمل جدا بس غالي جدا !! كانت العبوة ال 4 لتر تقريبا بحوالي 500 جنيه !! من سنتين !! مش عارف بكام دلوقتي ,, وممكن اضافة مادة اسمها ( هاردنر) بعدها لزيادة الصلابة والصقل !
.
.
خطوات دهان الايبوكسي خطوات العمل 1 -يتم عمل ميزانيه للسطح وذلك لتسويه السطح 2- يتم عمل معجون خاص في الاماكن المنخفضه 3-عمل surface preparation للسطح 4- يتم دهان طبقه من ماده الايبوكسي بالروله ويتم التلقيط بالمعجون 5-يتم دهان الوجه الاخير من ماده الايبوكس تاتي في ثلاث مكونات (color+hardener+base )
.
.
كلام ممتاز -- ءاسمحوا لي أضيف الآتي : ( epoxy coating ) عباره عن جزء epoxide وا جزء polymine hardener عموما بيستعمل في تغطية أراضي الجراجات ( garages ) لانه بيحمي الخرسانه من ال ( chipping) و الكيماويات وا ال ( stain ) وا يعتبر ( anti- dust ) لانه بيعمل كا ( sealer ) للأرض الخرسانيه وا يعتبر طبقه عازله للرطوبة زايد ءان منظره نضيف وجميل . ممكن ترش عليه ( flakes) علشان يدي منظر اجمل وا ممكن تضيف عليه حصي صغير علشان يعطيله ( anti- skid) يمنع الزحلقة
.
.
يجب استخدام مادة السلير لكشف عيوب الاراضيه ومعالجتها قبل البدء ف مرحله الايبوكسى




​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 يونيو 2015)

عندما دخلنا كلية الهندسة...وجدنا شئ لطيف لأول مرة
وهو معامل الكيمياء..
وتجربة كل طالب لمعظم التجارب بنفسه....
عما كان عليه...في المدرسة....فالمعلم هو فقط من يعمل التجربة....والتلاميذ يشاهدونها
وده فرق كبير بين الأثنين....

برغم عدم فهمي لمادة كيمياء أعدادي.....ربما لأن علومها مستقطعة بدون إسترسال أو بها إستقطعات للأفكار...
وعدم وضوح علاقات المواد....ولكن العملي كان معقول....رغم عدم معرفة بتأثيرها التجاري كمواد بالسوق والمصنع.....إلا خلطها كيمياءيا كان له تأثيير لوني ودخان التفاعل أو الرائحة......

وبرضه في أعدادي هندسة دخلنا الورش المختلفة.....لأيام معدودة....الورش....وجودها مميز....
ولكن العاملين بيها....لديهم ربما عدم تقدير من الجامعة...ولا ربط بهيئات التدريسكان هناك تقرير....
أو مجموعة ورق بها رسومات ....نوع الورشة....وده برضه كويس....
ولكنه هذة الورش بطريقة التدريس....وتدرج المعلومات....وتفاعل المدرس و الفنيين.....مع الطلاب....
ومع التكنولوجي البناء الحديثة...ينقصها الكثييير....
مما تتحول في الاخر لمجموعة تقرير ينقلها الطلاب...منذ إبان عهد الاحتلال البريطاني

وربما يسأل الطالب نفسه....في هذا الجو .....الغير صحي علميا وتعليميا....لماذا ندرس تلك الأشياء المنقرضة.....ويعتقد أنها كسل منه أو أنعدام رغبة تعليمية....ولكنها هي منظومة تعليمية غير صحية...لا شكلا ولا موضوعا.....
.
.
والغريب....تختفي تلك الورش مع التخصص....المعماري وربما المدني....لتصبح من الأثار القديمة....
أو لتصبح متحف الكلية...كلية الهندسة بها إلالاف الطلاب....من كل التخصصات....
والناس دي هي من ستبني و تعمر البلد....والبلدان القريبة منا
إلا تستحق نظره عطف....من المسئوليين عليها....وعلي هؤلاء الطلاب.....

وأين أتحادات الطلاب و أهتماماتهم؟!.....من ذلك......

ربما لم يهتم....أحد بذلك...أو لم يكن الاهتمام كافي وموصل.....

ولو حتي بطلب تبرع من شركات ومصانع وورش الكبري بالبلد.....لدعم العملية التعليمية....
بجوار ميزانية الكلية المحدودة....وإذا لم تجد....فعلي الأقل إحتكاك الطلاب
بمشاريع تنفيذ تلك الشركات و المصانع.....
سواء بالنزول إليها مع هئيات التدريس....أو بالفيديوهات المختصرة...والصور....

أو حتي كلمه أسف...فقد تكفي.....

...وأين تواجد الدراسات العليا.....من العملية التعليمية....طلاب الماجستير و الدكتوره....بأعدادهم الرهيبة....هل دراساتهم و أبحاثهم .....وتعبهم وسهرهم...والماديات التي تكبدوها.....

هل تصب في العملية التعليمية بشئ ما...ام هي مجرد أوراق حبيسة الأدراج...
فهل تم توجيه ولو جزء منها....كيف ستخدم مهندسي المستقبل....كيف تيسر لهم التفاصيل و الرسومات.....كيف ستربطهم بالتنفيذ و التفاصيل.....كيف تحلل المشاريع الكبري المحلية و العالمية....
بموادها...بتفاصيلها....بربط الرسمه التفصيلة بخطوات التنفيذ....مختصرة مفيدة.....

ممكن تطالب بذلك....وإذا لم تستطع....ممكن تسأل....وإذا لم تستطع...ممكن ترسلها مطبوعة أو من تحت فتحة باب....العميد وأعضاء هئية التدريس....
لا يضيع حق وراءه مطالب....برغم تقديرنا وأحترمنا لأعضاء هئيات التدريس و لأساتذتنا...وكل من يفوقنا علما ودراسة....ولكل العاملين بكليات الهندسة....

إلا أن هناك معاناة منا كطلاب....فخرجيين....فمهندسين....معاناة متراكمة....أثرت علي حياة المهندس بالكامل.......

فهو ليس نقد للنقد....وانما وضعت الحلول بجوار النقد.....ومن حقنا أن نعرف الأسباب....فربما كانت أسباب وجيه....ومقنعة....ونطالب بالحلول...ربما كانت سهلة وميسرة.....

فالتغيير ليس يبدء فقط برأس الهرم....ولكن يبدء أيضا بقاعدة الهرم.....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2015)

فيديو



مركز الأمير سلطان الطبي والحضاريوالذي قدرت تكافته بأكثر من 1.6 مليار دولار (ستة مليارات ريال) ..\و يضم المشروع الكثير من الخدمات والمرافق السكنية والصحية والترفيهية.عندما يري الواحد منا تلك المشاريع... في حاجات كثيرة ممكن يحسها و يتعلمها....فبجانب التصميم و التخطيط....
في طرق الأظهار و الاخرج...
وحتي حركة الكاميرة ممكن تفيد مستقبلا لو عمل أنيميشين...
ممكن حد يقول بس أنا معملتش أنيميشن....مستقبلا ممكن تحتاج تعمل أنيميشن....
وحتتشابه حركة كميرتك....مع من 
سبق شاهدته و أختزانته بدون أن تشعر...كذلك طريقة عرض الصور و تحريكها....
وشريط العناونين بأسفل الشاشة ليذكر نوع نشاط و أستخدام المباني...
لاحظ شكل الكليتين المتعاكستين في التخطيط...بالصورة وفي المنتصف المجري المائي...
سبق عرضنا هنا لنصف كورة ...مسرح وصالة متعددة الأغراض الذهبية....
ينساب منها شلال علي البحيرة...
المنطقة السكنية بها أبراج مرتفعة تتشابه مع مشروع لأبراج بدبي....
أحتمال غدا أن شاء الله نعرض بعض صور المشروع....
أترككم مع الفيديو





​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2015)

صورتين



تغطية ال space trass
يعلو فوق المباني ليظلها بفرغات رائعة
ويعطي إضاءات من خلاله
متألق في المشاريع الكبيرة
ويحمله...اعمدة متفرعة كالشجرة
وباقي الأعمدة مائلة أيضا وكأنها عائلة واحدة
القصير لدور...والدبل هايت ...والشجرة التي تحمل التغطية
وميز الاعمدة بالأبيض بالخارج ...وأيضا بالداخل
والكتل خشب...لتظهر متألقة من بين الأبيض
بواجهتها المائلة...وخطوطها...






​​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2015)

3 صور





ربما بعض البرجولات الخشب الغامق....
بأختلاف الأرتفاعات
مع فريمات الشبابيك الخشب.... وخروج بعض الدكم الخشب من بلاطة السطح
مع ألوانات البيجات....
وخروج البلكونات بأعمدتها المربعة الضخمة....
تعطي لمسات لتكرارية سكني مشروعك













​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2015)

صورة



فريمات البوكس البيضاء
وكأنها متدرجة...لتشكل المبني
وخالف بباقي المبني بلون غامق...ليظهرا بعضهما...ويتضادا​​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2015)

صورة


من أعمال المعماري المميزة.....أفتكر أنها بحديقة الأزهر...
الحجر البيج بمادته التراثية...
وأدخل الاعمال الخشبية..... كفتحات شبابيك بأرشات
وبالدروة بأعلي....
وهي عبارة عن فريمات خشب رأسي و أفقي....وفي الوسط كولسترا خشب متعامد و 45...فقط
والبوست الأعمدة الخشب posts...بنهايتها الكروية....وتكرارها بمستويات محتلفة...مع تدرجات الحجر وبروز الأنف.....
ثم صهاريج الإضاءات
جميل لو وظفتها في مبني سكني....فيلا أو عمارة سكنية.......ولا زال بعضنا يحتار كيف يبدء تصميم مبناه....تصحيح .....من Shadi Fadel
انها حديقة الحوض المرصود للفنان والمعماري العظيم عبدالحليم ابراهيم أعشق أسلوبه في العمارة وفي رأيي أنه يأتي بعد المعماري حسن فتحي



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2015)

صورتين




عندما يتفاعل المصمم...مع العناصر الطبيعية
ليدمجها في تصميمه....
لتغطي فراغ منتصف مبناه ....بتغطية زجاج ملون...
وليخرج عناصر كتله 
كوريقات متدرجة بأختلاف أرتفاعاتها....










​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2015)

وجدت فيديو عن عمل كونتور بأستخدام ألواح الكارتون...وصمم عليه مبناه السكني....





​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2015)

3 صور



اوتيل خمس نجوم .. 
تصميم عمر داود. .
#‏محمد_البطراوى














​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2015)

صورة



ايه اقصى ارتفاع للبناء بالطوب فى يوم واحد
.
.
دي كانت الأراء المهمة في النقاش:
أقصى إرتفاع حسب الكود هو 2 م تمنع حدوث تكريش أو ميل في الحائط 
و يتم عمل طرف رباط أو سكينه عند أول و آخر المدماك ﻹستقبال باقي المباني تاني يوم
.
.
الصف الواحد من البلك اسمه مدماك
.
.
الجدار لازم يجى على مرتين اللى بيتراوح فى رنج من 3الى 4 متر 
وبتختلف حسب الباكيه نفسها وطبيعة البناء
.
.
في المبني داخل البناء بيقفل الجدار وخاصه لو بلك اما في الاسوار علشان الهوا وعلشان
بعض الاعمده بتتقفل علي المباني ف 7 مداميك كفايه ويكمل تاني يوم






8 مدماك او 8 صفوف بيكون ارتفاعهم تقريبا من 165 الى. 170 سم. الصوره من اعنالى







​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2015)

رسمه



أحدي طرق تصميم ....
لحل صالة 12 *12 متر بفتحة فى المنتصف
.
.
اوﻻ الفتحه الجسر المقلوب واعمدة الفتحه المزروعه ﻻتوجد ثانيا يفضل ان تكون اﻻعصاب الخارجيه 
موازية للجسور الرئيسيه ثالثا سماكة اﻻعمده ضعيفه ﻻن في عزوم قويه على اﻻعمده
.
.
ممكن عمل السقف ووفل اسلاب لتخفيف الأوزان...
.
.
باشمهندس رسم اللوحة جميل ورائع لكن للأسف مش هوه ده الشكل اللى ح نشوفه فى الطبيعة 
وأعتقد أنك تملك من الأفكار ماهو أفضل من اللجؤ إلى حل الهوردى لأسباب كثيرة أبسطها 
أن الكمرات ال 45*140 شغلت ما يزيد على 40 % من مسطح السقفب
بخلاف الكمرات ال 30*80 وهذا يعنى ان هذه الكمرات وحدها تغطى السقف بخرسانة سمكها يزيد عن 25 سم
بخلاف أننا لو رسمنا الاعصاب وقوالب الهوردى على الافقى لاكتشفنا أن حدود الكمرات أصبحت مسننة
لأننا لن نستطيع وضع ما هو أقل من قالب هوردى وسنضطر إلى صبه خرسانة بكامل الإرتفاع
وهذا هو السبب الرئيسى الذى جعل كثير من الزملاء يفضلون أن تكون الأعصاب موازية للكمرات ... 

بصراحة كده يعنى سقف ثقيل كما اللبشة المسلحة وكنت أفضل أن تلجاء إلى حل البنلد بيم متفادية 
فتحة النصف أو فرنديل جردر أو فريمات (عدد 2 فريم فى اتجاه x أوy حول الفتحة تحمل كمرات ثانوية)
خاصة أنه من المفهوم أنها صالة لا يعلوها شيئ. ... تحياتى



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2015)

أنواع قطاعات الخرسانة سابقة التصنيع وسابقة الاجهاد المعروفة.......​​











​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2015)

أنواع الوصلات الحديدية بالأعمدة الحديدية...
أحتفظ بالصورة علي جهازك...حتي يمكن عمل zoom لها



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2015)

صورة





ركز فى عتب النجاره المعماريه
.
.
الرفرفه لازم تكون ف كل اتجاه مش اقل من ربع طول العتبه او خمس طول العتبه كحد ادنى لكن ف الصوره مفيش رفرفه خالص تقريبا العتبه مش هتحمل ومعرضه للانهيار وده بيسمى مسافة الركوب
.
.
اعتاب جاهزة الصب بيتم شراءها من موردي المون ، لكن التي بالصورة يبدو انها ليست على استقامه واحدة ، مبحرة في الوسط ، والله اعلم




​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2015)

صورة




أحدي المشروعات بالأمارات
مباني جديدة بهوية عربية.....وطرز فن إسلامي
برؤية عصرية مودرن...
وكان الجديد يبحث عن هويته...
من خلال الساحات والأفنية المفتوحة العريقة...
ونسب المربعات...والقباب النصف كروية تعلوي المثمنات و الأبراج المربعة...
الأبراج المربعة و الدائرية كالقلاع...
والفتحات باختلاف أشكالها و أرتفاعاتها و نسبها...لتشكل الشبابيك الفتحات....والبواكي الداخلية و الخارجية والظلال والفرغات من تحتها....
أختلاف توجيه زوايا التصميم...وتدرج الأرتفاعات والأرتددات بالأفقي المسقط...وبالواجهات....
وتألق البوبات الضخمة...والأقبية المصمته و الزجاجية...
علي مياة الخليج....العمارة الإسلامية لا يوجد من يضاهيها في البساطة والراحة و الرقي والجمال.....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2015)

صورتين



القبة الزرقاء ...يعلوه كتابات دينية
والقبة تغطي المسجد....
والمأذنتين بتفكرني بمأذنة مسجد أحمد بن طولون
هل القبة زجاج...لا أعتقد لحرارة الجو هناك...أم فقط مادة بلون أزرق سماوي...او زجاج عاكس لأشعة الشمس.....
المسجد أفتكر انه بدولة خليجية....
الخطوط التي تغطي القبة....أمتداد من الكتابات الدينية....
كم هي رائعة الحروف العربية عموما....ككولسترا للمباني...جميلة الأعمدة الأسطوانية بالمدخل...تتفاعل ربما مع إسطوانية المأذنتين....ومسطح دوران زجاج الواجهة....​
​










​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2015)

صورة




تمرير خراطيم الكهرباء خلال الاعمدة . مرفوض
.
.
الحل فادي المرور بداخل العمود حتي لو عملت الخرطوم بانحناء يمين او شمال من خارج العمود
.
.
عامة عند توزيع الخراطيم فى اى جزء انشائى لا يتم تجميعها كحزمة واحدة متلاصقة و انما يترك مسافات بين المواسير تسمح بمرور الخرسانه وتغليف المواسير - لا تقل هذه المسافة عن 5سم




​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2015)

صورة


حديد كمرتين
.
.
وضعية الحديد صحيحة حيث أن الجسر الرئيسي يجب أن يكون حامل للجسر الثانوي أو الفرعي و بالتالي حديد الثانوي يجب أن يركب على حديد الرئيسي، و لكن في حال كون العمل منتهي في الصورة فهناك نقص في الأساور أو الكانات لحديد الجسر الثانوي عند عقدة الاتصال بينهما و في بداية الجائز الثانوي.
.
.
ياباشا الحمل بتاع الكمره ممكن الخرسانه تشيله مفيش مشكله اولا بيكون غالبيه الحمل ضغط و بعدين انت بتعامل قطاع الكمره كوحده متكامله خرسانه مع حديد بمعني ان سواء انا حملت حديد الثانويه فوق حديد الرئيسيه او تحته الكمره الرئيسيه هتشيل
.
.
اهم حاجه الحديد السفلي الي فيه tension
يبقا بتاع الكمرة الرئيسيه تحت الثانويةالعلوي مش هتفرق كتير compression area
.
.
حديد الكمرة المتشالة لازم يوصل لنهاية عرض الكمرة الشايلة



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2015)

صورة




شايف تجليد السلم ده ازاى
.
.
يتم تقسيم أرتفاع الدرج....من منسوب تشطيب الدور...للدور الأخر الأعلي...علي أن يقسم الأرتفاع بالتساوي علي عدد القوائم للدرج....(القائمة هنا لونها بني....والنائمة رخام بيج فاتح)
.
.
تجليد السلم دائما من تحت لفوق وضبط المنسوب بيكون قبل تقطيع القوائم بحيث يتم تقسيط القوائم صحيخ لتنهي السلم عند المنسوب الصحيح بس من فوق لتحت اول مره اسمع عنها وبعدين كمان القائم دائما بيركب على النائمة فازاي يركب من فوق لتحت اللي بيقول كده يراريت يراجع نفسه تاني
.
.
التركيب صحيح بس لازم يتشد خيط على ميول السلم ملامس لخط الانوف لضمان ضبط مقاس عرض الدرجة فى القلبة
.
.
المفروض يتم عمل طبقة حماية من الجبس على السلم لحين الانتهاء منه
.
.




​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2015)

صورة




انا عاوز اعرف حالا دا ايه لا مؤاخذه دا ازاى
.
.
الموضوع ده عادي جدا و بيحصل كتير في الخليج
طالما الحجم اللي فيه الماسورة زيادة عن حجم العمود الفعلي ( المحسوب) و زيادة مقدارها مساحة مقطع الماسورة مفيش منها خوف و لا قلق و لا اي مشكلة
و انا اول مرة شوفتها قومت الدنيا و قلبتها لغاية ما كلمني مهندس كبير و من انجح المدراء اللي قابلتهم في حياتي و اقنعني بيها و لما قولتله علي موضوع الصيانة للماسورة قالي مش هتحتاج تصاين لان اثناء صب الخرسانة طالما مهزوزة كويس الخرسانة هتبقي زي الفير فيس حول الماسورة نتيجة نعومة سطح الماسورة و هتعمل كمان زي طبقة عازلة حول الماسورة
.
.
أيه وضع العمود ده ممكن يكون شمعه فقط انه يدفن فيه الماسوره وليس عليه اى احمال ونزلت قبل كداا موقع كان فيه كذا وحده كده وليس عليهم اى احمال نهائى ديكور فقط .
.
.




​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2015)

صورتين




صمم بالكمر الخشب...تموجات مختلفة لديكور سقف التجاري...
المطعم...
وانزل أضاءات إسطوانية من السقف...
ودرجات رائعة لألوان الأخضر والأصفر للوحات الفنية...وورق الحائط برسوماته الطبيعية...
ودرجة لون كمرة عتب مسطح الزجاج....












​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2015)

صورة



تعايش المصمم مع طبيعة الأرض و المناخ...
وتعبيره غالبا بالفوم الأبيض...وقد يكون أستخدم مادة أخري فوقه تعطي تأثير الثلوج....
وأستخدام ألواح الخشب بالماكيت.....
ورائعة الإضاءة بلونها الأصفر الذهبي من الأسفل بالأرضية ....أعطت تأثير وقوة لماكيت مشروعه...
اليوتيوب فيه الكثيير من الفيديوهات...وخصوصا الأجنبية...تساعد للوصول لمستوي مميز بالماكيت....
علي أن يكون البحث بطرق مختلفة....بحث عن كيف عمل الإضاءة بالماكيت...
بحث كيف عمل الأشجار...بحث عن كيف عمل تلوج أوكونتر خضره حشائش نجيلة...
أو تأثير تلال رملية و جبال......وهناك الكثيير من الأفكار العملية قليلة التكلفة....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2015)

صورة



الدرس : برنامج لاستخراج ملفاتك وصورك من قرص معطوب وتالف
http://www.igli5.com/2013/06/blog-post_29.html



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2015)

3 صور





مشروع سكني...مكاتب....مستشفي..خدمات
كأنما أراد أن تكون المبني بمعزوفة مواد واحدة وهي البيج الذهبي و الزجاج الأزرق....
بخطوط فلات و منحنية....وقد يكون اللون البيج أعمدة أو بروزات منحنية وتموج علي الواجهات....
أو هي ققطع بانوهات مستطيلة تتبادل مع زجاج كفتحات بأختلاف عروضه....
أو هي كبلاطات أفقية تدرج مع الأدوار الزجاج....أو هي تعلو فوق المبني كدروة عالية جامحة للسماء....
أو تدرج كأبانوهات أكبر لتقل وتختفي مع أرتفاع المبني.....أو تشكل مع الزجاج كتلة ما...
أنها معزوفة منسجمة بمبانيها....فهذا الحال من أعلي...فما هو ككاميرا عين بني أدم تتجول بالمشروع.....
أكيد ستكون زوايا وتشكيلات رائعة ...ومختلفة مع كل خطوة بالمشروع أو حوله....
.
تصميم المناطق و الاحياء السكنية.... في تخطيط واحد
يكون فيها تشكيل معماري متجانس للمباني....
دراسة الفرغات و الشوارع و الممرات....
حسن توزيع الخدمات بالتخطيط....
أيجاد حلول مشتركة للمستخدمين...لمثلا خدمات الانترنيت...التدفئة....التكييف....لو في أستغلال للطاقة الشمسية...
دراسة لمواقف السيارات العادية و تحت الأرض...
والكثيير من لعوامل المشتركة بين ساكنيها
عما يكون عليه...بدون تخطيط












​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2015)

صورة




مين قال ان الخرسانه سرها باتع ..... اكيد حلوانى
.
.
هو فعﻻ عيب كانات 
بس ممكن يكون عيب تربيط الكانات ف وقعت كلها تحت
.
.
شكل الانهيار ده بالتأكيد نتج عن زلزال 
لكن واضح أن التسليح كان غير سليم و مفيش تكثيف للكانات عن منطقة تقابل الكمرات مع الاعمدة و بالتالي الوصلة كانت brittle 
و لم تسمح بتكوين plastic hinge




​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2015)

صورة



جميل لقطة الممر الأبيض المتموج....
بأختلاف كونتور الأرض....
وبين الحشائش الخضراء....مجرد وجودها بين مشروعك....فهي دراسة و جمال...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2015)

صورتين




البواكي....رائعة بالداخل و الخارج...
بأرشاتها و اعمدتها...
وظلالها إذا كانت مفتوحة كأفنية و أحواش....
أو بها تغطيات سقف بفتحات زجاج....
وقد تكون ساحة بداخل المبني....لأنشطة ماوالأعمدة المزدوجة بالدور الأول..فوق عمود الأرضي العريض....








​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2015)

3 صور



فبحلول 2017 سينتصب حول الكعبة المشرفة أكبر فندق في العالم ضاماَ 10 آلاف غرفة
ليكون جزءاً من مشروع "تطوير" مختلط الاستخدامات تحت اسم Abraj Kudai
بكلفة 3.5 بليون دولار.وستقف الأبراج الاثنا عشر شبه المتلاصقة بارتفاع 44 طابق
فوق منصة بارتفاع عشرة طوابق في منطقة وسط مكة بحيث تبعد فقط 2.3 كم
جنوب المسجد الحرام.ستضم الأبراج 70 مطعماً ومنصات هبوط للمروحيات
وأسطح "ملكية" ومركز مؤتمرات.
كما سيقدم برجان من تلك الأبراج فعاليات خاصة خمسة نجوم، 
لتبقى الأبراج العشرة الباقية ذات أربعة نجوم.











​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2015)

صورة



ايه اقصى عدد اوجه لدهان الاساسات بيتومين مؤكسد على البارد او الساخن
.
.
في الاتجاة الطولي و العرضي و القطري
3 أوجه



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2015)

5 صور


م.حسن فؤاد
هل يوجد ماد اسمها دراى ميكس او سافيتو او جرفاياتو ؟
لا توجد ماده بهذه الاسماء ولكنها اسماء شركات تقوم بانتاج المونه الاسمنتيه الملونه وده اسمها المتعارف عليه بين الاستشاريين والمهندسين و لكن المقاولين يطلقون عليها (ماده) 
.
وهذه المونه الاسمنتيه الملونه تتكون من الاسمنت الابيض فى معظم الالوان واكاسيد للتلوين ورمل ناعم نقى وحصوه من 1 مم الى 3 مم وهى جيده للاستخدام الخرجى للوجهات لتحملها العوامل الجويه وبها مسامات تجعلها تتحمل الرطوبه الداخليه بخلاف الدهانات البلاستيكية
.
هذه الماده تأتى من المصنع جافه فى شكاير 25 كيلو ويضاف عليها الماء فقط 
الشيكاره تكفى لتغطيه من 8 الى 10 متر مربع 
.
يتم فردها على المحاره( بعد رشها جيدا بالماء) بالبروه ثم تسويتها بما يسمى الفورطاسه فى اتجاه واحد فقط من اعلى الى اسفل ويمنع التسويه الدائريه او العرضيه
يوجد منها خشن وناعم حسب الرغبه 
.
سعر الطن من 1400 ج الى 1800 حسب اللون المطلوب وكميه الاكاسيد المضافه






















​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2015)

صورة



فكرة رائعة لاستغلال المساحة اسفل السلم 
شكرا م يحيي Yehya Mohammad
.
.
بعد حل مشكلة الصرف و العمل....وحل الرائحة والتهوية....
أفتكر حتكون أفضل لو السلم جنب الحائط الخارجي.....فممكن يعمل شباك بدل المراية
.
.
الباشمهندسين اللى بيسألوا على التهوية
بيتعمل دكت مخفى فوق السقف المستعار بشفاط للسطح من اقرب منور
Hold
وعلى فكره عملى جدا وشغال كتير فى الخليج



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2015)

صورتين



جميل حلول الكتل الخارجية...
بإنكسارات أسطحها....وأشكال مسطحات الزجاج المثلثة...والمثلثات الغاطسة
وخطوط عراميس الحوائط المنكسرة الغاطسة....
حتي مظلة المدخل مثلثة بقراغ المدخل....










​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2015)

فيديو 1...لطريقة البناء بأكياس الرمال....أو 
Earthbag






​​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2015)

صورة



ميزة الشغل اللى بالصورة
دايما بيخلى لسانك عامر بالاستغفار
.
.
الله المستعان / لابد من ربط كل اشاره طالعه مع السيخ الجديد علشان نقل الاحمال وكمان لازم تكون المسافات البينيه بين الاسياخ متساويه علشان كدا احنا بنفضل نعمل كانه بعيون كل واحد متر علشان نحافظ علي تقسيط الاسياخ وراسية الاشاره



​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 يونيو 2015)

Watercolor Techniques ..




​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 يونيو 2015)

صورة



ورشة تصنيع دكتات التكييف الصاج بالموقع
.
.
هذي في جامعة نجران على ما اظن



​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 يونيو 2015)

صورتين و رسمه



ده تصميم سكن لحسن فتحي...
من الصور المتاحة ...الحل أربع وحدات...ثلاثة شبه مكررة ....والرابع دوريين....
ححاول مستقبلا إلاقي مسقط أوضح .... وندرسه بطريقة أوضح....و مفصلة
تمييز السكن...بالجدرن السميكة....فهي عازلة للصوت و الحرارة...سواء للخارج أو حتي بالداخل....كما ان أرتفاع الدور و القبب بالداخل تولد تهوية جيدة بالسكن...
وتمميز القباب....بنوعيها....نصف كروية و جزء من كرة مفطوسة...
وأستخدام الكولسترات بتقسيماتها المثلثات....
أمام الفتحات..لكسر أشعة الشمس....وتعطي ظلال بالداخل...
بجنب أمكانية الرؤية من خلال فتحاتها المثلثة للخارج....
وصعوبة رؤية الماشي بالخارج....للموجود بالدخل....
عمارة جمعت بين....الراحة و الجمال البسيط...والخصوصية...والتهوية الجيدة...والزل الحراري و الصوتي....والتراثية











​​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 يونيو 2015)

صورة



فيلا..مصممه بإسلوب حسن فتحي...
سكن ومحل أو مخزن....مفتوح للخارج....
وله باب للداخل ..



​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 يونيو 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 يونيو 2015)

موقع أون لاين لاستخراج أي نص مكتوب على الصور في ثواني

http://www.igli5.com/2013/11/blog-post_1428.html




​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 يونيو 2015)

صورة




تخطيط المدينة لمنورة....
وإليبس تتجمع حوله فنادق وسكني الأبراج
حول المسجد النبوي....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 يونيو 2015)

صورتين




لاند مارك... landmark
box بوكس خشب مفرغ
وتكوين شبه السلالم
وتقدير للأعمال الفنية....وبما تعبر عنه










​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 يونيو 2015)

4 صور




جمال تضاد الزجاج...كيرتين وول
بتضاد اللون الزجاج وتقسماته....اللبني و الرصاصي.....
وتضاد flat الكتلة الرأسية غالبا مصاعد....والكتلتين الجانبيتين الزجزاج
ومميز تلاقي نهاية الزجزاج مع رأسية المصاعد...وبروزه















​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 يونيو 2015)

بناي ذكي....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 يونيو 2015)

رسمه



حل مثلث...السلم في الزاوية الحادة....
ورائع الغرفتين بحمام..
وحتي مثلث تلفزيون الحائط المثلث .....للمعيشة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 يونيو 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 يونيو 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 يونيو 2015)

صورة




ما سبب الشروخ للي في المنهل
.
.
الواضح هو ان درجة الحرارة مرتفعة مما أدي الي هروب الماء في حالة تبخر سريع مما أدي الي تكون شقوق 
.
.
عدم معالجة جيدة في درجات الحرارة المرتفعة




​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 يونيو 2015)

صورة




دى خرسانه ذاتيه الدمك , وهو بيعملها slump test
.
.
وهي بها اضافات خاصة لزيادة السيولة والتشغيلية تستخدم في حالة الكثافة في حديد التسليح يقاس القوام لها بالقطر لا بالارتفاع
.
.
ده اختبار الانسياب للخرسانة ذاتية الدمك وهو جزئين الاول بتحدد قطر الانسياب وحدوده من 50 - 70 سم وثانيا بتحدد زمن وصول قطر الانسياب ل 50 سم وحدوه من 3 - 5 ثواني
.
.
دا اختبار السلمب تيست للخرسانة ذاتية الدمك وبيختلف الهبوط هنا عن الهبوط في الخرسان العاديه والتي بتكون ع ششكل مخروط وفي الخرسانه ذاتية الدمك يقاس الاختبار بالقطر وليس بالارتفاع كما هو في الخرسانه العاديه 
الخرسانه ذاتية الدمك جيده جدا في الاماكن اللي يتواجد فيها كثافة حديد عاليه جدا
.
.
ولا يقل عن 60-70 سم




​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 يونيو 2015)

صورة


Waffel slab
ويستخدم هذا النظام لتقليل حمل السقف من حديد و خرسانات
ويعطي تشكيل للسقف أسفله بفرغات البلوكات الزرقاء...
.
.
وافل و البلوكلت الزرقاء بتتشال بعد الصب
.
.
والأراء...أن البلوكات الزرقاء...أما بلاستيك أو فيبرجلاس....أو فليين...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 يونيو 2015)

صورة



هتستلم الشدة الدوران ازاي يا هندسة ؟
.
.
بنشيك من سنتر الدائرة بنصف القطر علي انتظام دوران التحطيط سواء بالمتر او التوتال ستيشن وبعد كده توزن راسيات الجدار بتعليق بلابل كل 1 متر.
.
.
أول حاجة بنشيك على ال shutters لوحده بعد تجميعه shutter shutter وقبل تركيبه بمكانه للتأكد من نصف قطر دورانه مزبوط....
بنطلب من المساح يحط نقط الحيطة نفسها بال Total Station وبرضه يحط نقط offset للحيطة على السلابة 50cm من الجهتين (من جوة الحيطة ومن بره) عشان التشييك....
بعد تركيب الشدة على نقط الحيطة.... بنشيك على ال offset بالمتر وبنشيك على الرأسية بالبلابل....
وبنقدر برضه نطلب من المساح يشيك على الرأسية برضه بال Total Station....
.
.




​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 يونيو 2015)

صورتين



حديقة مصممه بشكلها الأورجانك كانها ورده
في المنطقة السكنية...
لتحدث جمال و تأثير ....وسط العادي....







​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 يونيو 2015)

3 صور



مناسب لبيئتنا الصحراوية....
نظام انشائى اهو
بس محتاج مهندس مدنى بيفكر عشان يقدر يحله انشائى .....
ومنفذ في قصر ثقافة الفيوم
وكذلك بمبني وزاره الداخليه في الرياض
وسبب التصميم المعماري لهذه المباني في مدننا...
أن البيئه اللى فيها وزاره الداخليه السعوديه صحراء
فالمعمارى هنا عاوز يخفف من درجه حراره المبنى عشان يقلل من استخدام التكييف ويوفر استخدام الطاقه 
بأنه يزود الظل الذاتى على المبنى












​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 يونيو 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 يونيو 2015)

كل واحد منا له تأثير ما علي الاخر....
إذا زرعت شجرة....فغيرك يتأثر وربم يزرع شجرة يوما ما
إذا نشرت موضوع معماري ما...فغيرك سيفعل ذلك يوما ما
أذا بداءت بقوة لعمل مقهي معماري ونجح....فغيرك سيفعله يوما ما
إذا بدءت في عمل فكرة مبني بأكياس الرمال...فغيرك سيبدء يوما ما
إذا طالبت بتغيير طرق التدريس....فغيرك سييفعل يوما ما
إذا زرعت سطح منزلك أو بلكونة منزلك بالخضرة و الورود....فغيرك سيفعل يوما ماجزء ما فيينا...به جزء من التقليد والتكرار....و التشبه
فالقري السياحية لم تكن موجودة أطلاقا يوما ما.ببلدنا...وربما كانت فكرة جديدة و غريبة....ولكن هناك من بدءها ....وتكررت...لتملاء الشواطئ
وألوان الماركر لم تكون مستخدمه يوما ما....ولكن هناك من بدءها ....لتملاء كليات العمارة...
وفكرة السيبر لم تكون موجودة يوما ما....ولكن هناك من بدءها لتملاء شوارع المدينة....
حتي الفكرة المعمارية...ممكن ان تكون لها بداية.....فتتكرر
كبار المعماريين....فقط لديهم رغبة البدايات.....انهم يسألون أنفسهم دائما....ما الجديد....وما أفعله لتكون بداية جديدة لفكرة....
تكرار هذا السؤال مع بعض الخطوات...يدفع و يجذب غيرها....ويجذب من يساعدك....ويدعمك لذلك....و يجذب معها الأفكار و الأنطلاقات....
أنهم ليس كما نراهم أشخاص مستحيلة...ولكنهم وراءهم هذا السؤال....ما الجديد؟....يسألونه أكثر منا....
وبمجرد طرح تلك التسؤلات....تطلق خيال العقل الواعي و الباطن....لتساعد علي الأجابة...أنها توقظ الحواس و القدرات النائمة....
فقط هي البداية....بخطوات النجاح...فتعم لتملاء المكان....والزمان....
وربما كنت انت البداية لشئ ما....
ولكنك الوحيد الذي يعرف ماذا ومتي تبدء ....وما يستهويك...ويشغل بالك.....
ليس شرط أنت تكون تكرار...ولكن ممكن ان تكون البداية
ولماذا أتعب و أفعل ذلك....أنها رغبة بشرية....لأعمال العقل....وتطويره....والسعي...يصاحبها نشوة وفرح ورضا...ولو قليل....أفضل من صمت الركود




​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 يونيو 2015)

3 صور




فيلا....من وحدات مشروع الماسة السكنية.....مشروع عقاري
حلب ...سوريا
مربعين متداخلين....











​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 يونيو 2015)

صورة



م.وفاء الدنينى...
حول الفكرة التصميمية من دمار لاعمار !!
فكرة بس هل هى جميلة ؟













​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 يونيو 2015)

صورة




تصميم قصر ثقافة حسن فتحي بالأقصر....
الإليبس ellipse....والأنحناءات مع الفلات flat
بلون طمي الأرض...البني
جميلة البانوهات الغاطسة المستطيلات بالأرضي....والشبابيك الصغيرة بالواجهة....
وعلاقات خطوط الدورانات...بين الكتل



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 يونيو 2015)

صورة





تغيير أتجاه الكتل في الموقع العام...
ديناميكية وجمال للتصميم....
حتي تكون كتلة المبني المشطوفة تتوسط كورنر الأرض ....corner
وباقي الكتل تتفاعل معها وتتشكل....
مكونة فرغات وساحات فيما بينها...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 يونيو 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 يونيو 2015)

5 صور



مبنى وزارة الزراعة في قازان عاصمة تتارستان في روسيا الاتحاديةهو عمل رائع من العمارة انتقائي
مع شجرة حديدية ضخمة جميلة واستكمل بنائه قبل سنوات قليلة

م.أحمد مسعود

رائعة...قد تكون معدنية بـتأثيرها الخشبي كتفاصيل عن قرب....
وخصوصا من وراءها الزجاج المنعكس 
بدرجات السماء...






















​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 يونيو 2015)

صورة



مسرح تدمر ...
بُني على طراز المسارح الرومانية بشكل نصف دائرة قطرها /20/سم، 
ويتألف من منصة وأوركسترا ومدرج بقي منه/13/ صفاً من المقاعد.
كان يستخدم للاحتفالات العامة وصراع الوحوش. ويعود لمطلع القرن الثاني الميلادي. 
وإن تدمر هي إحدى مواقع التراث العالمي منذ عام 1980م.
أحمد مسعود








​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 يونيو 2015)

Concept

AhmEd MaSoud



​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 يونيو 2015)

فيديو 1...لطريقة العمل بأكياس الرمال....أو 
Earthbag






​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 يونيو 2015)

4 صور




حل أخر....دوبليكس...Duplex....من وحدات مشروع الماسة السكنية.....مشروع عقاري
حلب ...سوريا















​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 يونيو 2015)

صورة




برج بفتحته للسماء....أوبوابته لرؤية الخارج خلال مبناه...
بنسب رشيقة ربطت بين البرجيين
إليبس ELLIPSE...أو جزء كبير منه...
وعمل recess كفريم غاطس حوله ليأكده...
ويزيد من رشاقة نسب مبناه....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 يونيو 2015)

4 صور



البرجيين...إسطوانيين
بكتلتههم الزجاج
والكولسترا الضخمة بتشكيلها أمام الزجاج
وجمال مادة أمام مادة...
وربط بينهما بكتلة flat...
رائعة بغض النظر عن نوع تفاصيل الرسومات...هندسية...كتابات عربية...فن إسلامي....وباختلاف أرتفاع الأسطوانتين...أو يكون بها بها أجزاء مسطحات زجاج....فالكولسترا تشكيل للمبني....وكاسرات لأشعة الشمس....وتكون فرغات هواء بينها وبين زجاج الواجهة....















​​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 يونيو 2015)

صورة


الواحد لو رسم كام أسكتش من دوله...ويعلقها علي الحائط حوله
حيحس و تعطيله جو من الأبدع المعماري....





​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 يونيو 2015)

صورتين


#‎My_Project#‎College_Of_Arts_and_Architecture#‎Manual#‎Presentation#‎Free_Hamd#‎Water_Color#‎Marker#‎Alpha#‎Yoken#‎Color_Pencils#‎KR 
#‎Third_Year 
By me 
#‎Mai_Gamal



أيه المشاريع المميزة دي م.مي....ماشاء الله.....ياريت ورشة أو فيديو عن طرق إستخدام تونات الألوان......











​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 يونيو 2015)

صورة


قوة المربع...
أنقسم الي مثلثين....أظهرهم بفرق قليل في المستوي
والقبة الزجاج بالمنتصف....
أضاف عناصر أعمدة أو بروزات بالواجهة كنوع من تمميز شكل مشروعه....
وكررها بأرتفاعات مختلفة...وعكسها بالكتلة الأخري المدرجة المنحنية....
البوابات الأرشات والقبب....وصالة أستقبال أو صالونات دائرية
محاولا أن يجد بتصميمه لمسه عربية ...بتعبير مودرن



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 يونيو 2015)

3 صور



ليل شحادة
السلام عليكم ...ممكن مشاركة 
بمشروعي نادي معماري ...
جميل قوة المربعات....بتشكيلاتها
كتغطيات ومستطيلة أمام زجاج الواجهات 
وأختلاف توجية المربعين....
وتعاشق الأزرق مع الأبيض....















​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 يونيو 2015)

لو عاوز تعرف الأرضيات الـ #HDF بتتركب إزاي..
اتفرج على الفيديو ده..

الـ HDF:
هو عبارة عن ألواح مصنعة مكونة من عدة طبقات مضغوطة تعطي شكل الخشب الباركية و منها عشرات الأشكال و الألوان و يتم تثبيتها بدون أي لصق أو مسمار و لكن فقط بالتعشيق و تتميز بسرعة و سهولة التركيب
يتم تركيب الHDF أعلى سطح مستو من البلاط و يتم فرش طبقة رقيقة من الفلين أسفله
بعد إنهاء تركيب الأرضيه يتم تثبيت الوزرات في الحوائط عن طريق كلبسات تثبت في الحائط بمسامير و يثبت فيها الوزرات بالكبس

سمك الـ HDF
8 مم أو 10 مم أو 12 مم
يتراوح سعر المتر المربع (توريد و تركيب) من 60 ج و حتى 120 ج
يختلف السعر حسب الماركة و بلد المنشأ و السمك و معامل الخدش.
يوجد منه (صيني- ألماني- تركي.... الخ)
يحتاج عنايه خاصة في التنظيف
يتم تركيبه آخر بند في المبنى

https://www.facebook.com/bena2.academy/videos/vb.212050305641097/402273236618802/?type=2&theater​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 يونيو 2015)

24 صورة علي 3 مشاركات

8 صور


ما بين الحائط المصمت.........والحائط الشفاف أو المسطح الزجاجي void
يطل علينا بقوة تأثيرها في العمارة العالمية و العربية الخليجية....بكثرة
بأسماء قد تكون...فريمات أو هي أعمدة وكمرات متقاطعة أو مشربية ضخمة.....أو ستارة....أو برجولة
قد تكون حاملة انشائيا للمبني....وقد تكون فقط تشكيل للمبني....وقد تكون ستارة لكسر أشعة الشمس و اعطاء ظلال....
قد تكون لكل المبني...أو كتل فقط...أو جزء من الكتلة
قد تكون ..خلف الزجاج بالداخل..أو من ضمن المسطحات الزجاجية بنفس المستوي....أو بارزة قليلا...أو بارزة بمسافة عنه....
قد تكون بتشكيلات دائرية....او إليبسات....أو مثلثات....أو خطوط...أو انحناءات...مختلف أشكالها و اتجهاتها....أو أورجانك.....أو بتشكيل ثابت منتظم....وقد تكون عشوائية
قد تكون من عمارات بلد المبني...وطرزها...بنفسها....أو مجردة بمودرن...
قد تكون بيضاء أمام أو خلف الزجاج...بجمال مادة أمام مادة....أو خشب...أو مواد اخري معدنية فضية...أو كلهم....
قد تكون عادية....أو مبالغة احجامها...أو بصغر أحجامها.....او بتضاد وجود بعضها بحجم كبير و أجزاء أخري بحجم صغير....في أجزاء من المبني أو الكتل أو الكتلة الواحدة...
وقد تكون خلف بعضها بأختلاف أحجامها...
قد تكون من الفن الإسلامي....أو الفرعوني....أو القبطي....أو الروماني....أو ....أو
ولكنها أشرقت وتشرق علينا بالجديد...لتربط الجمال بالوظيفة.....لتربط الظلال بالتمتع بالشمس..لتربط المودن بالتراثي.....
أنها أحدي أدواتنا كمعماريين....بمشاريع الكلية....أو بمشاريع الواقع....أو بالمواقع....وحتي انها بالديكور الداخلي...وديكورات التجاري......وحتي يمكن ان تكون للأثاث...أو الفواصل....
فدعوها تنطلق في مشروعاتنا.....

متنوعة كستارة....أبيض خرساني ..حاملة أنشائيا...أو فقط تشكيل

خشبي أو أبيض.....






تتنوع أحجامها ...بمبالغة...بين الضخم و العناصر الصغيرة...






بمختلف مستطيلاتها الأفقية....الصغيرة و الكبيرة الفتحات






قد تشكل فقط كتلة بالمبني....
وتعلوه للسماء....






قد تغطي كل المبني ...ماعدا جزء لتظهره كمفاجأة 
بالداخل....
وتتكرر فتحاتها...لتأكد الفارغ المثلث...
وربما ليضاد الفلات و المائل...






قد تكون فقط بالأعمدة وبعض الكمر....






قد تكون جزء فقط من المبني.....وكانها تشكل المنحني مع الفلات flat....المائل






قد تكون لديكور دخلي....بأحجام مختلفة ...كبيرة و صغيرة 
خلف أو امام الزجاج...أو الزجاج فيما بينهم....













​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 يونيو 2015)

أستكمال...
8 صور


قد تكون فقط امام الشباك...او فترينة التجاري






قد تطلقها زها حديد كحلقات إليبسات....ellipses
حول مبانيها...







قد تكون ستارة ....حول المبني ككل....







قد تكون بتشكيلات خشبية ...ستارة أمام زجاج المبني كله....أو جزء....
كمشربية....أو مربعات متقاطعة تجريد لها....






قد يشكل بها المبني نفسه.....ببلكوناته....واعمدتها وكمراتها






قد تكون أشكال أورجانك كستارتين....






قد تكون بأشكال رباعية أو خماسية....وكانه تضاد المصمت....
وتظهر و تختفي....
أو تدرج بأحجامها من الفتحات الكبيرة لها ...الي المصمت

قد تكون بأشكال خلية النحل....المجردة






قد تكون متموجة....بموجات تشكل جزء أو كل من المبني



​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 يونيو 2015)

أستكمال....
8 صور



قد تكون منكسرة لتشكل رسومات ما....






قد تتظفر...كشرائط...تتداخل....
وتشكل الأعمدة....وترتفع لتشكل حرة بالسطح






قد تتزجزج بأكشال و احجام مختلفة أمام الزجاج....






هنا فقط مبالغة...الضخم ...والصغير
علي مستويين...أورجانك

وخلفهما أخري متكررة أفقية كحلقات...






قد تشكل الستارة شكل أو رسومات ...من أي طراز...إسلامي...قبطي...فرعوني....مودرن....أورجانك...






قد تكون فقط خشب متقاطع ...سمبوكسة أو x










هنا بالتصميم الداخلي التجاري....
بأخنلاف أحجامها....ومبالغة ضخماتها وسط العادي....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 يونيو 2015)

واحدة اخري
ومنها الفرعوني



​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 يونيو 2015)




----------



## أنا معماري (10 يونيو 2015)

ماكيت....مستواه النهائي كويس
غالبا أستخدم اللصق فقط للتثبيت....
!ولكن تفتكر نوع الخامة أية....كرتون مقوي ولاه خشب؟





​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 يونيو 2015)

صورة




وسط تكرارية الأدوار...حب المصمم
التغيير بمادة رخام البيج بالوسط....
وبنفس المادة الخروج كبلاطات بارزة 
ببعض الأدوار من وسط مسطح الزجاج الغامق....
.
فتبدو الكتل الرمادي و البيج....وكانها معلقة...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 يونيو 2015)

3 صور




الأبراج المنحنية 
في البلان...
وفي نهايتها....لتكون هيكل معدني....مفتوح للسماء 

وحديقة للسطح...











​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 يونيو 2015)

صورة


Alien - shining city
Abdelaziz Nagaty








​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 يونيو 2015)

3 صور



برج ماركو بولو السكني فى (هامبورغ، ألمانيا)
Abdelaziz Nagaty











​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 يونيو 2015)

فيديو



السلام عليكم
رجاءا ممكن تساعدوني في كيفية رسم الجبال والهضبات تكون تتخللها طريق للسيارات وكذالك رسم البحر والغابة وان امكن امثلة مشابهة وشكرااااا جزيلا مسبقا لاني احتاجها في رسم مخطط الموقعالرد: أبحث في اليوتيوب....بالأنجليزي
فمثلا....how draw architectural sea
و...how draw mountain 2d

وجدت...هذا








​






​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 يونيو 2015)

صورة




3_احمد عادل
تانية عمارة_ الجامعة الكندية
مشروع صالة مغطاالمصمم:
هو المشروع كان قرية اولمبية عبارة عن 3 مبانی صالة مغطاه و حمام سباحة مغطی و جيم اوليمبی و دة ال layout شامل المبانی الادارية و الفندق و المطاعم و مستشفی
(الموقع العام بالتعليقات)
بالنسبة لمبنی الصالة المغطاة هی الدراسات كلها عن المداخل و المخارج و ال english court..
ال english court فكرتة انة فراغ حول الbasement عشان يتهوا و مفتوح 5ية انفاق للعربيات و مماشی للعاملين 
و الجمهور بيوصل للمبنی عن طريق كباری فوق ال english court او الدرجة الثالثة من سلالم من فوق ال english court



​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 يونيو 2015)

portfolio 


يعنى إيه portfolio معمارى وإزاى أعمله
portfolio دا عبارة عن وسيلة توثيق لمشروعاتك/لوحاتك المهمة / شهاداتك /
workshops اشتركت فيها
والفايل دا بيتطلب منك ونت بتقدم على workshop او تدريب او شغل او منحة دراسية
يعنى بإختصار كدة بتعمل فايل وتجمّع فيه نماذج من شغلك على مدار الفترة اللى انت درستها فى القسم فى مشروعات ال(design - working - ..... ) 
واى شغل تانى انت عملته أثناء او بعد الكلية - بإختصار انت بتحاول تثبت انك برنس للشركة او المكان اللى انت بتبعتلهم البورتفوليو وبتقولهم انا أقدر أطلّع نفس الشغل دا عندكوا ودا المستوى اللى وصلت ليه لغاية دلوقتى
grin رمز تعبيري
الفايل دا عادة بعد ما بتجمّعه بيبقى بصيغة Pdf بحيث لما تبعته لأى شركة يقدروا يفتحوه بسهوله ويقروا محتوياته بشكل منظم ..
طيب بيترتب إزاى ؟؟
- غلاف مبتكر وشكله حلو عليه إسمك ورقم تلفونك والايميل ميضرش
grin رمز تعبيري
- فهرس فيه محتويات البورتفوليو بتاعك على حسب انت هتقسمه ازاى بس حاول تخليه مرتب بقدر الامكان وحاول تحط احسن شغل عندك فى الاول
- كل قسم ف البورتفوليو هتحط عينات من الشغل بس ولو الحاجات كتير اوى اختار احسن حاجات منها بحيث عدد الصفحات يبقى معقول .. احيانا المبالغة والصفحات الكتير بتخلى اللى هيقرا البورتفوليو يسترخمك
grin رمز تعبيري
-الصور والشغل دا انت ممكن تجمعه Photoshop او power point مفيش مشكلة وتخلى مقاسه A4 او A3
والمواقع دا هتلاقى عليها portfolios معمارية كتير عشان تفهم الموضوع أكتر



​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 يونيو 2015)

صورة



مشروع كليه عماره وفنون اكاديميه القاهره الجديده
عمرو خالد
95
الفرقه الثالثه عماره



​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 يونيو 2015)

صورتين



جميل تدرجات الكتل بارتدادات....وبتدرج علي الجانبين
بنفس موديول الشبابيك ووحدتها
وخالف بكتلة في المنتصف...بمصمت ومسطحات أكبر زجاج
وتمميز التغطسة المنحنية محملة علي أعمدة بالسطحThe Architectural Concept emphasizes the relation between The Buildings And Site topography 
( Form Follows Topography! ) , The Buildings unfolds out of the landscape with Green roofs and Courts , 
The most important mission of this design was to provide a Nile River view from every room of all 275 units.
Mostafa Ahmed Zakaria
Al-Azhar University - 3rd Year








​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 يونيو 2015)

....​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يونيو 2015)

صورة




مباني تصميمه تأخذ شكل الإليبس...ellipse المائل
وخطوط منحنية بمركز دائري واحد
ودائرة إسطوانة الشوارع
ليضادوا المباني الفلات flat علي الشوارع الخارجية.....
أحدثت ديناميكية و حركة بالتصميم




​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يونيو 2015)

صورة




مقترح تخطيط لأحدي المناطق السكنية ..فيلات
بليبيا
وحلول الشوارع الدائرية و الفلات flat و النصف دائرية
والفيلات علي الجانبين
لتكون فرغات خضراء فيما بينها....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يونيو 2015)

صورة




كرسي اللبشة المسلحة...
م.طارق سالم
كثير من الناس عند حساب ارتفاع الكرسى فى اللبشة أو التخانة Spacer فى الحوائط الخرسانية بينسى تخانة السيخ او ينسى الكفر 
مثال : لو عندك لبشة سمكها 1 متر خرسانة مسلحة والكفر السفلى 7 سم والعلوى 5 سم والحديد رقتين كل رقة قطر 16 مم فى الاتجاهين هيكون الكرسى ارتفاعة كام ؟؟؟؟
اولا تخصم الكفر 7+5=12 سم 
ثانيا تخصم تخانة الحديد بالرقة السفلية سيخين متعامدين فرش وغطاء وفى الرقة العلوية سيخين متعامدين فرش وغطاء = 4*1.6 = 6.4 سم 
وعلية يكون ارتفاع الكرسى من برة برة = 1-0.12-0.064 = 0.816 يعنى تقريبا 81.5 سم ومتنساش ان الكرسى بيركب عكس اتجاة السيخ الأخير من جوة اللبشة
.
.
الكرسي اللي هو فين في الصورة: لونه حديد غامق بني...
.
.
الوتر اللي هو فين في الصورة: الوتر اللى فوق الكرسى مباشره وده بيركب على الكراسي فى اتجاه عكس فرش الرقه العلويه...السيخ اللي لوحده في الصورة عمودي علي الأسياخ....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يونيو 2015)

صورة




هناك خطئيين...مرور مواسير الكهرباء داخل العمود....
وضع الطوب الأسمنتي بفتحاته لأعلي...ستجعل الخرسانة تدخل بالفتحات...
فيجب وضعه علي جانبه المصمت...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يونيو 2015)

صورة




م. طارق سالم
تربيط الحديد العلوي.....والحديد السفلي (السواقط)
بسلك ربط...لعدم تحركة عن مكانه عند الصب....من قوة أندفاع الخرسانة
أو من الهزاز....
.
.
الكمر مرفوع عشان الحداد يعرف يشتغل...وبعد كده بينزل الكمر في مكانه الساقط...
.
.
مفتاح الكانات تبادلي واحدة وواحدة....
.
.




​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يونيو 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يونيو 2015)

صورة




الحديد الفورفورجية...وإستخدامته المتعددة
وبإشكال أورجانك...أشجار و أوراق
وجمال ظلالها...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يونيو 2015)

صورة




جميل الفتحة المنكسرة الكبيرة...بجوار فتحات صغيرة
بلونها الأبيض....
ويظهر من خلالها باقي المبني....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يونيو 2015)

صورة



إليبسات ellipses....بمساحات مختلفة وأزاحات قليلة ...
لتغير من تقسيمات المسطحات و المباني...
مع الخطوط الأشعاعية...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يونيو 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يونيو 2015)

صورة




م. Nezar Asssem Albon
البسكويت
لا يقل الغطاء الخرسانى بالاعمدة عن 3 الي 4 سم
القواعد 5 سم
البلاطات 2 سم



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يونيو 2015)

صورة




ابداع فاق الخيال
مرفوض تحميل العناصر الانشائية على المبانى فى المبانى الهيكلية
الصورة لتحميل صدفة نصف الدور على المبانى



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يونيو 2015)

صورة



م.علي احمد عامر​​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يونيو 2015)

صورة




ما الحل في ميل العمود؟
.
.
ازالة ...مابني علي خطا فهو خطا بعدين هيكون لامركزىة في الاحمال المنتقلة للعمود وبالتالي هيتولد torsion علي العمود والعمود متصمم علي انه عليه axial force وهتكون متاهه ....ازالة
.
.
حسب الطابق الذي يتواجد قيه العمود ...
اذا كان طابق اخير مافي ضرر اما اذا كان في طوابق تحتاج ادراسة المقطع الفعال المتبقي الناتج عن الازاحة و التحقق هل هو كافي و محقق لشروط الامان وفق الكود المستخدم في البلد او ان يتم هدمه مباشرة في حال اكتشف الميلان كما في الصورة قبل صب الطابف الذي يليه



 
​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يونيو 2015)

Construction Engineering




​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يونيو 2015)

صورة


تنظيف فواصل البلاط من الأتربة قبل الترويب​​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يونيو 2015)

صورة



تردم الميدة على طبقتين مع الرش والدك لكل طبقة لمنع هبوط طبقة النظافة(تحت البلاط)مستقبلا بسبب انضغاط وانكماش التربة
.
.
Construction Engineering



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يونيو 2015)

صورة



ماهو الحل لميل أعلى العمود 7سم؟
علما أن:
إرتفاع العمود 4 متر
ابعاد العمود 20×60
تسليح العمود 8 قطر16
يحمل ثلاثة أسقف
.
.
زرع طبقة حديد على طول العمود وصب خرسانة ويزيد السماكة من 20 الى 30
.
.
* المشكلة ان طوله يتجاوز 3 متر يعني عليه عزم مش قليل ،
و العمود قطاعه و ابعاده الى حد ما ضعيف و صغيرة يعني احتمال حدوث تشوه او انبعاج واردة ..**يستحسن تهده و تعيد بنائه من جديد ، العمود فيه خطورة قيمة الميل تتجاوز ، 7 سنتيميتر كتيرة .
لو ما قدرتش يبقى واجب عليك (تدعيمه جيد جدا) و تكبير حجم القطاع شوية عن كدا و التأكد من وجود حديد مناسب في التدعيم . و تعمل قميص حديدي جيد يحزم الجوانب .
واتمنى برضو استشارة الأمر من استشاري ذو خبرة اكبر .




​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يونيو 2015)

صورة




عند وجود كثافة حديد(علوي او سفلي) في الجسور beams يتم رص الحديد على طبقات باستخدام ثخانات مما يسمح للخرسانة بالمرور ويقلل من إحتمال التعشيش







​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يونيو 2015)

صورة



اهمال معالجة تسريبات مياه الصرف الصحي يسبب انتشار الصدأ في المبنى
ونقص عمر المبنى الإفتراضي...
.
للأسف عمارات قديمة كثيرة بمصر تعاني من ذلك.....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2015)

صورة




إضافة ثلج للخرسانة لخفض درجة حرارتها
بحيث لا تتجاوز عند صبها 32 درجة مؤوية...حسب الكود
ويتم ذلك بإضافة قوالب الثلج الى خزان ماء ثانوي في مصنع الخرسانة لتبريد الماء الذي في الخزان
ثم تخلط الخرسانة داخل الخلاطات (الشاحنات) بماء بارد من هذا الخزان
.
.
من صفحة Construction Engineering



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2015)

صورة



مفاصل الصب ( المناطق التي يمكن ايقاف الصب عندها لضرورة القصوى)
من صفحة....Construction Engineerin








​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2015)

صورة



فرغات قلب المبني.....مازالت تشكل مفاجأة بالتصميم
مع كورنر المبني corner الإسطواني يضاد الفلات....flat
وتفريغ الكورنر بالأجوا الأولي...والثلاث أعمدة الإسطوانية...
جميل



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2015)

صورة




مفاجأة خروج البوكسات...boxes
ببروز من البرج...
بجانب تشكيلات بواجهة البرج....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2015)

صورة




الخرسانة ذاتية الدمك ( الرص ) يتم استخدامها كمادة البناء الأولى
لجميع التطبيقات في كثير من الأسواق العالمية 
و هي الخرسانة التي لها درجة عالية من السيولة والإنسياب Deformability
كما أن لها مقاومة عالية للإنفصال الحبيبي - ( High Segregation Resistance ( Good Stability
ويمكن صبها بنجاح في القطاعات الضيقة والمزدحمة بحديد التسليح Filling Capacity
بدون الإستعانة بأي وسيلة دمك خارجية.
الخواص المطلوب تحقيقها في الخرساتنة ذاتية الدمك ( الرص) :
أولاً : درجة انسياب وسيولة عالية - High Deformability
ويتحقق ذلك بالآتي :
١- زيادة سيولة العجينة --- باستخدام الملدنات الفائقة و/أو استخدام نسبة عالية من ماء الخلط.
٢- تقليل الاحتكاك الداخلي بين الحبيبات --- بتقليل نسبة الركام الكبير فى الخلطة و/أو استخدام نسبة من البودرة الناعمة المتدرجة.
ثانياً : درجة مقاومة عالية للإنفصال الحبيبي - ( High Segregation Resistance ( Good Stabilit
.
.
Construction Engineerin




​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2015)

صورة




معلومه هامه تركيب سيراميك الحوائط .............
يجب طرطشة الحوائط قبل تركيب السيراميك
منع من امتصاص مياه الاسمنت اثناء التركيب وتبليل السيراميك او القيشاني الفخار 
بالمياه بمدة كافية حوالى 24 ساعة لمنع من التطبيل
. 
.
بالنسبه للتجهيزات ماقبل السيراميك ..... اولا يتم التاكد من طريقه التركيب فهناك اكثر من طريقه
لتركيب السيراميك واشهرها طريقتان وهما **1** تركيب بالخلطه ... **2** تركيب بالماده او ( الغراء )
بالنسبه للطريقه الاولي يجب تجهيز السطح بعمل طرطشه مسماريه لضمان الربط بين الخلطه
والمباني القائم عليها العمل وبعد او قبل الطرطشه وكلاهما صحيح يتم عمل بؤج لوزن الجدار
حتي نضمن استقامه السيراميك وهذا شغل الخلطه باختصار ...... 

الطريقه الاخري او الثانيه وهي العمل بالغراء وهنا يجب ان يتم عمل طبقه لياسه علي الجدار
ووزنه جيدا ويتم تخشين الجدار تجهيزا لمرحله اللصق بالغراء ........ 
.
.
Construction Engineerin




​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2015)

صورة




المبني من الفلات flat...الي الموجة
ومدي تأثيرها علي الموقع العام...
من ديناميكية
و تكوين فراغ أخضر أمام المبني....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2015)

صورة




تتفاعل المباني مشعة من المركز....
بكتل مختلفة لتكون مع المباني الدائرية
حلول وكتل المباني
تاركة فراغ المنتصف الأخضر.....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2015)

صورة




خلال تدرج الكونتور
وخروج المظلة المطلة علي البحر
وأسقط من خلالها سطحها ..... سلالم 
ولتستمر بأعمدتها كمظلة من أسفل....وأطلاله علي البحر من اعلي.....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2015)

صورة



قوة المربع بالمنتصف....
وأيجاد علاقات بين النصف دائرة و الفلات flat...كمباني ولاندسكيب
أفقيا...علي اليمين
ثم كرره العلاقة السابقة رأسيا
وتدرجات المباني بتكرارها حتي الدائرة...بعلاقات قوية منسجمة و مختلفة في الموقع العام




​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2015)

صورة





اللاندسكيب....وتنوعه
بموجات....وحركة بين الحائط الخرساني الأبيض...والحشائش النجيلة.....
والتبليطات والخرسانة الأرضية



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2015)

Eng Ahmed Rabie
____عزيزى (((المهندس ))))______
....المهندس مش مجرد شخص جاب درجة حلوة فى ثانوى وبعد كدة دخل كلية الهندسة
وحفظ شوية معادلات وقوانين علشان يدلقهم فى الإمتحان وينجح
وخلاص ويتخرج يبقى مهندس ...((لا))
..المهندس عبارة عن أخلاق وأدب... ولما الكل يفقد أعصابه هو يكون أخر واحد يفقد أعصابه...
المهندس إنسان مثقف وواعى لأى حاجة بتحصل حواليه مش أول ما يخلص دراسة 
ما يعرفش يقول كلمتين على بعض..
...المهندس فن وتعامل..مش مجرد يا روح قلبى حافظ كلمتين إنجليزى فى التخصص بتاعه
ينزل يتعاظم ويتفاخر بيهم على الناس اللى حواليه..
...المهندس متواضع لأنه عارف إن هو اللى بيرفع من شأن العلم والهندسة مش العكس..
...الهندسة أكبر وأعظم من مجرد درجات وتقديرات وفلوس بتندفع وقوانين ومعادلات بتتحفظ وخلاص....
اللى شايلين شهادة الهندسة كتير أوى لكن اللى شايلين العلم نفسه يتعدوا على الصوابع
(((ما أقل المهندسين!!!! وما أحوج الهندسة للمهندسين!!!))



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2015)

صورة




التخطيط مع الاندسكيب....
وتغيره لطول الحديقة بين العمارات....
بتغيير عرضها....وتغير حركة الممر المائي...
أو بمربع 45....وبداخله مربعات متداخله....وبلاطات مربعات خضراء و خرسانة....
وشطفت المباني بإعمدتها تتفاعل معها....لتكون بواكي ممرات وربما كتجاري.....
وفي باقي التخطيط أدخل الشوارع الدائرية....و المنكسرة
لتغير حركة المشاة و السيارات و المباني مع الشوارع....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2015)

صورة




يرفع تسليح بلاطة التغطية من فوق الهوردي (فلين أوبلوك) بمقدار 2.5سم لدخول الخرسانة
تحت الحديد (لتوفير الغطاء الخرساني)
ويضع بسكوت أو حصي أو شئ يحقق تلك التخانة...
.
.
السبب طبعاً هو أن أكبر قياس للبحص (Aggregate) المستعمل في الخلطة الخرسانية
هو (2) سم ، ويزاد بـ (0.5) سم للمونة الأسمنتية فتكون التغطية (2.5) سم .



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2015)

Types of loading.






​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2015)

صورة





قبل البدء بأعمال الطرطشة (المسمار) او اعمال طبقتي البطانة او الظهارة للتلييس (البلاستر-القصارة) يتم رش الماء بكثافة لازالة الأتربة العالقة بالجدار ومنع الجدار من امتصاص ماء الخلطة الإسمنتية الجديدة
.
.
اكيد هذا كلام صحيح بس الاهم ملئ فراغات البناء بالاول ووضع الشبك عند فواصل البناء مع الخرسانات
.
.
Construction Engineering




​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2015)

وتر ستوب مفاصل التمدد في الخزانات​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2015)

صورة



تنظيف اشاير الاعمدة من لباني خرسانة السقف التي التصقت بها حتى لا تقلل من قوة تماسك خرسانة الاعمدة مع الاشاير
.
.
Construction Engineering



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2015)

صورة



 ماهى الحلول ..#‏محمد_البطراوى

يتم مراقبة المنطقة كم يوم ويتم احتساب كم شخص يمر من هدا الممر وذاك الممر 
ويتم اعاده تصميمه وهذا مايسمى inventory &analysu



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2015)

من ورشه الرسم الحر والمنظور النهارده....
منقول



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2015)

من ورشه الرسم الحر والمنظور

# ‎freehand#‎ workshop# ‎ink# ‎marker#‎ outing# ‎sketching

لو عايز تحضر الورشه الجايه كلمنا :01011205144
منقول



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2015)

قفل الكانة.....حسب الكود
.
.
اكيد حتى فى الكمرات تبادل قفل الكانات



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2015)

صورة



التكريش المقصود بيه ال buckling فى الاعمده و ال deflection فى الكمرات









​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2015)

صورة



م. علي احمد عامر
معلومه في صوره ,,,,,,,,,,,,, طبقة اسكريد لا تقل عن 5,سم تحت عزل الاسطح الممرين
يجب تنظيف بلاطة السقف جيدا من الشوائب
.
.
أيه فيديتها قبل الممبرين؟...هل لتسوية السطح؟ أم حفظ العازل؟
خرسانه رغويه اسفل العزل المائى وفايدتها عزل حرارى وعمل الميول اللازم للسطح باتجاه الجرجورى
.
.
مما تتكون الاسكريد يا باشمهندس علي احمد عامر؟
فوم كونكريت
أي اسمنت + حبيبات الفوم أم اسمنت +سيلتون
.
.
ولو هى فوم هل هتتحمل المشى عليها وحركة العمال أثناء عمل عزل الرطوبة. .
بتتحمل يا ريس بعد فترة المعالجه بتكون جامده 
وبعدين ممكن تعمل خرسانة ميول ثم طبقات عزل الرطوبه ثم عوالزل الحراره وطبقة الحماية ثم التشطيب او العكس وعلى حسب مكان طبقات عازل ازرطوبه بيتثبت الجرورجوري مع نفس مستوى طبقات عازل الرطوبه




​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2015)

صورة




م. علي أحمد عامر
لسهولة عمل الحداد المسلح....
معلومه ,, تربيط حديد الساقط في الكمرات العميقه والعريض ,, 
يجب علي النجار عدم تقفيل جانب الشده الا بعد انتهاء الحداد
من تربيط الساقط ونوزيع الكانات




​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2015)

صورة




م.علي أحمد عامر
معلومه ............. القواعد المنفصله , يجب شد خيط الاكسات قبل تركيب حديد تسليح القاعده 
منع من ترحيل قطاع العمود عن مركزية داخل القواعد
.
.
اولا هناك خرسانه عاديه (نظافه) قبل المسلحه ودي بتكون متثبته بناء علي المحاور الموجوده 
وبيكون هناك رفرفه لها طبقا للمخططات وعليها يتم تثبيت النجاره للمسلحه 
مع مراجعة المحاور واتجاهات الاعمده



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2015)

صورة



مطبخ متكامل 
للمساحات الضيقة...كسكن عازب أو أستراحة لمهندس....أو للدور الثاني في فيلا
م. وفاء الدنينى



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2015)

صورة




جمال و أنسيابية أنحناءات الشارع....
وحوله السكني علي البحر...
وإن كان الإنحناءات هنا كانت تحتاج دوران مرن أكثر.....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2015)

صورة



ماشاء الله من السرعه والانجاز مركبين قبل المبانى .. المفروض ان Hold fast
دى بتركب
كل 3 مداميك بلوك وبيتربطو بسلك مع Leader Mesh 
وبينضرب مسمار 
بمسدس بطلقات عشان التثبيت يكون كويس




​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2015)

صورة



مسجد بطراز حسن فتحي
القبوات بمستويتها...بجمالها و إضاءتها
والقباب فوق المثمنات
و مثمن المأذنة بتدرجاتها و بروزها ففتحات أرشات بداخل تراس المؤذن فمخروط منحني للنهاية
بناء بأستخدام الطوب...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2015)

صورة



حسن فتحي عمارة الفقراء في الريف المصري










​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2015)

صورة



نلاحظ زياده فى خرسانه العمود فوق نجارة بطنية سقف الفلات سلاب مرفوض ولا تعدى ؟!​.
.
المفروض يكون مابين 5سنتى وال2،5بس
.
.
يسمح بمقدار cover فقط واذا زاد يكسر




​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2015)

صورة



أسياخ مقاومة أنكماش الخرسانة......
حسب الكود ...في حاله اذا زاد العمق عن 60 سم 
توضع كل 30 سم
م. Adel Elareef




​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يونيو 2015)

صورة



جمال العمارة الإسلامية
من نسب وتشكيلات الكتل
المأذنة المربعات...بأرتدادتها
والكتلة الرئيسية المربعة ثم القبة تبدء مثمن فقبة
وحروف المثمن تستمر لتحضن وتتواصل مع القبةوالساحة الداخلية بخصوصيتها ونشاطات الداخل....
من....ماكيت مجموعة السلطان قلاوون . . بشارع المعز لدين الله الفاطمي . . القاهره الفاطمية




​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يونيو 2015)

اوعى ترضى بشغل اقل من كده ^ ^
ده شغل الطالبه شيماء فى 

#‎AS_Design



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يونيو 2015)

صورة




م. علي احمد عامر
معلومه ,,,,,,,,,,,,,, مواعيد فك الاسقف يجب عدم فك بلاطة السقف قبل الموعد المحدد له 
هو مقاس اصغر بحر وضرب في 2 + 2 يوم منع من الترخيم ,,,,, 
في الايام العاديه وتزيد المده الي 4 ايام في ايام البروده والبروزات ,,,,,,,,,,,,
ملحوظه وفي الباكيات الصغيره التي اقل ضلع من 3 متر لا يتم فك الشده قبل 8 ايام



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يونيو 2015)

صورة


كرسي الحديد يحصر بين رقتي (طبقتي) الحديد للبشة
ولا يسمح بوضعه على طبقة النظافة مباشرة بل يوضع فوق تسليح الرقة السفلى​​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يونيو 2015)

م. Mortaza Hussein 
نيفرت...neufert


http://www.mediafire.com/downlo…/5748il997wpa5if/Neufert.rar



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يونيو 2015)

صورة



يجب ألا تتعدى درجة حرارة المزيج الحرساني 35 درجة مؤوية وقت الصب 
- الكود السعودي
.
.
انا بشتغل مهندس ضبط جودة في مشروع في مكة المكرمة درجة الحرارة 
عندنا يجب ان لا تتجاوز ال 32 درجة مئوية وفقا لاتفاقية الجودة لدينا




​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يونيو 2015)

صورة



للأسف....لا نقترب من عمارة حسن فتحي
بالشكل الكافي و المشبع
وكأنها عمارة إصابها الغموض و النسيان....
فلم يبقي إلا الأسم...مقرون بالقباب و القبوات و الملاقف
وعمارة الفقراء....نحن معماريين...ولكننا لا نعرف بعد من هو الحاصل علي أحسن معماري في العالم....
لم نجد من يحسن تقديم حسن فتحي لنا بعد....
ولم يتحرك أحد منا....ليفتح باب هذا الكنز المدفون.......












​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يونيو 2015)

صورة




بجانب أخضريات الشجر و النخيل...بدرحات الأخضر
جميل في مشروعك....أن يكون هناك بعض الورود الحمراء​أوما تسمي بالجهنمية....وهي جميلة اللون سريعة لأنتشار.....
​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يونيو 2015)

صورة




ظهور الحديد من الاسفل ... ما الاسباب ؟
.
.
م. طارق سالم 
انفصال حبيبى لصب العامود من ارتفاع عالى
.
.
الهزاز عمره ماهينزل تحت كده
بنخلي العامل يدق اسفل الشده بخشبه او شاكوش عشان مايحصلش تعشيش




​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يونيو 2015)

صورة




برنامج لتعليم القرأءة على مسطرة الميزان 

http://www.4shared.com/…/TYe6J…/Level_E_Staff_Meter_V40.html

?
.
.

http://goo.gl/Ggt3vC



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يونيو 2015)

صورة




حسن فتحي قال...
أن الله قد خلق في كل بيئة ما يقوم مشكلاتها من مواد....
وذكاء المعماري هو في التعامل مع المواد الموجودة تحت قدميه
لأنها المواد التي تقاوم قسوة بيئة المكان....هل هذا الكلام له علاقة بي أكياس الرمل...أو كما يسميها مبتكر الفكرة
ومطبقها...أكياس الأرض...أو Earth bag
لأنها تملء من طبيعة الأرض التي سيقام عليه المبني
بغض النظر أذا كانت رملية...هشة....طمييه....أو أي نوع اخر...وحتي ممكن أن تملء بكسر المباني....
لي سؤال....إذا أتتك فرصة للمشاركة في تنفيذ مبني بتلك الفكرة.....
من واحد هنا بالصفحة...أو عرض من أي شخص ...لتصميمه وتنفيذه في أقل من أسبوع كتجربة....
لحساب التكلفة الأجمالية شاملة التصميم و البناء و التشطيب....و التمديدات المطلوبة صحية و كهربائية.....
في معسكر مجموعة عمل....في أقل من أسبوع...بإستضافتك خلالها....من أقامة و أكل و شرب....وربما مقابل بسيط....
هل توفق علي الأنضمام معهم؟!
وهل لو أنت لديك أرض وتريد ان تقيم عليها فكرة المبني.....والعكس...هل توافق علي أستضافة مجموعة العمل....وبعض المقابل المادي؟!
وهل يمكن أدخال عناصر من عمارة حسن فتحي في التصميم؟!
وهل يمكن أن تنفذ الفكرة علي دوريين في بعض الكتل؟!
وما هي فكرتك المقترحة بالنسبة لسقف الدور الأرضي في حالة الدوريين......ما هي الطريقة التي تناسب البناء و التكلفة المناسبة في رأيك؟!
وهل يمكن أن تضاف بعض الشبابيك الدائرية العلوية بالقبب أو بالقبوات...مع بعض رسومات الألوان عليها من الداخل للتجميل؟!
وهل هي أفضل من سكن العشش و الصفيح و العشوائيات؟!
وهل هنك ماكينة سعرها مناسب يمكن أستخدامها لضخ الرمال في الأكياس....في الأرتفاع الدوريين؟!
وهل لك رأي بالنسبة لمواصفات تلك الأكياس من واقع خبرتك؟!
أنا مشتاق أن أعرف تكلفة ذلك المبني بالكامل؟! ببلدنا.....
ساتركك مع بعض الفديوهات التي شارك بها المهندس المعماري الإيراني......وهو كبير في السن و المشاركين أيضا معظمهم سنهم أكبر من سن الشباب وأمرأة.....وقال يمكن تنفيذه في 24 ساعة عمل....برغم انهم بعضهم مهندسين و أمرأة وسنهم فوق سن الشباب؟!....
فيديوهات تشرح تكنييك فكرة المهندس الأيراني ....لمبني أكياس الأرض...ببساطة
فيديو 1 من 5
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sE86i8bPeY
فيديو 2 من 5
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nt6VIU9zZdE
فيديو 3 من 5 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nt6VIU9zZdE
فيديو 4 من 5
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72zwCJIzt6I
فيديو 5 من 5
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZ6heXavC4w
وبجانب تلك الفيديوهات هناك العديد من التطبيقات الأخري بدول مختلفة.....باليوتيوب




​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يونيو 2015)

صورة



معلومه ........... الخرسانة المسلحة بالألياف الزجاجية تتكون في صورتها المبسطة من الاسمنت والرمل بنسبة اسمنت عالية مضافا إليها الالياف الزجاجية المقاومة للتشققات بشكل خصلات يتراوح طولها ما بين (12مم-50مم). ,, السؤال في اي عنصر خرسانه تستخدم الالياف الزجاجيه
.
.
تستعمل للعناصر الخرسانية التي تتعرض للبري والاحتكاك والصدمات.حيث أنها تزيد مقاومة الخرسانة للصدمات بمقدار 2000 %.....لذلك تستخدم في ارضية المطارات والطرق والمصانع الحربية والعسكرية أحيانا.....وتستخدم في بعض أعمال الترميم.
.
.
(الخرسانة ذات الألياف)
*مكوناتها:- لزيادة السيولة بالقدر المسموح به.
*مميزات الخرسانة ذات الألياف:-
1-ألياف الصلب والفيبر جلاس.
2-زلط ورمل بنفس نسب الخلطة الخرسانية العادية ونفس التدرج.
3-نسبة عالية من الأسمنت.
-تقليل الشروخ الناتجة عن الأنكماش.
-زيادة مقاومة الأنحناء بنسبة 80%.
-تقليل الأنبعاج buckling الحادث بالكمرات.
-تصل مقاومة الشد ألى 100%.
-زيادة المقاومة المبكرة للخرسانة بنسبة قد تصل ألى 55%.
-زيادة المقاومة للصدمات بنسبة تصل ألى 2000%.
*أستخدامات الخرسانة ذات الألياف:-
1-الطبقات الخرسانية المعرضة للبري.
2-تغليف الأعمدة الحديدية لوقايتها من المؤثرات الخارجية.
3-تنفيذ الأبنية والمنشأت العسكرية.
4-أعادة ترميم الطرق وممرات المطارات وأرضيات المصانع.
5-عمل قمصان للأعمدة الخرسانية.
6-ملئ الشروخ بالعناصر الأنشائية المختلفة.
7-تنفيذ الأساسات المعرضة للأهتزازات والأحمال 
.
.
تستخدم الالياف الزجاجية فى مهابط الطائرات والكبارى والمنشآت الحربية كعناصر اساسية وتستخدم فى ملئ الشروخ فى الوحدات الخرسانية واعادة ترميم الطرق وارضيات المصانع كعناصر مكملة
.
.




​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يونيو 2015)

صورة



هل يمكن تسليح الحوائط الخرسانية وجدران الخزانات من طبقة تسليح واحدة فقط؟
.
.
إذا هو أقل من 20سم يتم تسليحة طبقة واحدة وفي المنتصف



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يونيو 2015)

رسمه


م.Mohamed Ashraf
مطلوب تغطية المساحة دى وغير مسموح بأعمدة غير على الاطراف ايه افضل نظام انشائي ممكن استخدمه ؟؟
.
.
دى تشتغلها frames والجزء المتقاطع heavy frames
.
.
اعمل كله فريمات والجزء المشترك٢٠*٢٠ اعمله بنلدبيم
.
.
اعملها ارش جردر افضل وأجمل في الشكل المعماري



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يونيو 2015)

صورة



الخط المنكسر له تأثير بالتصميم...
والخط الأفقي قسم التصميم
والرأسي بزاوية منفرجة...ليضم مركز الدائرتين الخضراء....القريبة و البعيدة علي أمتدادها.....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يونيو 2015)

فيديو



م. Basheir Darras
اكبر مشروع ICFs في الشرق الاوسط ( جمهورية مصر العربية ) 
تقنية المباني الحديثة , قناة تعرض العديد من مقاطع الفيدو لهذه التقنية الرائعة للبناء في العالم , 
مباني سريعة التنفيذ عازلة للحرارة والصوت صديقة للبيئة موفرة ...





​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 يونيو 2015)

صورة



م. Mohamed Ibrahim El Dsoky
تعليقاتكم عن سبب وضع حديد تسليح جانبى بهذه الطريقة و عن سبب وجود المياه و كيفية التعامل مع هذا الوضع !!!!!!
.
.
اعتقد انها أشاير حائط ساند من الخرسانه المسلحة لمنع أساسات الجار من الانهياربسبب الحفر لمنسوب اقل منه لعمل دور بدروم او جراج تحت سطح الارض اما المياه فهي اما جوفيه او متسربه من الصرف الصحي يمكن تحليلها ومعرفه مكوناتها لإمكان التعامل معها،





​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 يونيو 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 يونيو 2015)

صورة





المشروع بكتلة...يربط جانبي الطريق
وأنكسار الكتلة بباثيو داخلي وأمتدادها وكانها تعمل أوفرلاب
وخروج بمثلث عن الكتلة الموازية للطريق و امتداد للكتلة علي الجانب الاخر....
بروز الكورنرات كأبراج...مع بعض البروزات....
بواكي نصف دائرية بفتحاتها كمدخل للكتل....
في الأسطح هناك ميول بالأسقف ترد علي بعضها....علي جانبي الطريق




​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 يونيو 2015)

م. Hamad Elnile M. Ahmed​​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 يونيو 2015)

صورة



عند وصل العمود عند أي مقطع يشترط التحقق من .... --- ..؟
.
.
1-التحقق من طول الوصلة 65 مرة قطر السيخ 
2- تكثيف الكانات خلال منطقة الوصل
.
.
انت بتكسف الكانات فى اول متر من العمود وف آخر متر من العمود وفى النص بتوزع باقى العدد ......... 
طبقا للوحه الانشائيه ........ اما بالنسبه للوصله الاشاره الجديده بالقديمه
وطولها اد ايه ؟؟؟؟ ليها قانون
.
.
البعض بيلجا لعملية الوصل هذه لتوفير في الحديد او بمعني اصح التوفير في تهدير الحديد وهي غير مستحبه 
ولكنها انشائيا ليس بها خطوره




​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 يونيو 2015)

in our workshops _
#‎AS_Designs

_

​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 يونيو 2015)

صورة


جميل تفاعل الإليبس ellipse (يمكن مسرح مكشوف) مع كتلة الدائرة علي محور واحد مائل....
....والقباب الزجاج بأختلاف أحجمها.....
والمدخل المنحني بفتحاته كشبابيك مربعة و أبواب للمبني...أو للسماء...والمنحني الرمب 
والسلالم أبراج إسطوانية مشطوفة...

م. منصور حافظ
هذا مشروع مركز حضاري وجااري تنفيذه وانا احد المهندسين المشرفين على تنفيذه
.
.
الكلام دا فى المملكة العربية السعودية فى مشروع بنفس المكونات والعناصر بمدينة جيزان ( مركز الامير محمد بن ناصر الحضارى ) فى اللمسات الاخيره
.
.



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 يونيو 2015)

صورة



تضاد إسطوانة الكورنر مع الفلات flat.....
وتكرارية شبابيك الإسطوانة ميزها.....
وأختلاف أرتفاعات الأعمدة بالمبني



​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 يونيو 2015)

صورة



ديناميكية الكتل و حركه توجيهها...والربط بينها
سواء بالجدار المموج....أو المنحني



​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 يونيو 2015)

صورة




قم بإلتقاط صورة لغرفة ما ، بعدها تقوم بوضع و بتصميم الأثاث الذي يناسبها 
لتحميل تطبيق Autodesk HomeStyler لهواتف و لوحيات الأندرويد (مجانا – يتطلب أندرويد 3.0 فما فوق):

http://goo.gl/Xordik



​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 يونيو 2015)

صورة


Before & After – The Tung Fat Building In Hong Kong
AhmEd MaSoud



​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 يونيو 2015)

صورة




كتل مباني جمعت بينها كولسترا رسومات واجهاتها البيضاء...
وكولسترا أخري للممرات بينها برسومات وتفاصيل رصاصي



​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 يونيو 2015)

3 صور


Hollow core slab











​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 يونيو 2015)

Construction Engineering









​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 يونيو 2015)

4 صور



متحف اللوفر في أبوظبي تحفة معمارية وفنية متميزة، من المقرر أن يكتمل بناؤه بنهاية عام ٢٠١٥م
م. أحمد مسعود

















​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 يونيو 2015)

صورة




الايوان
------------
الإيوان هو قاعة مسقوفة بثلاثة جدران فقط والجهة الرابعة مفتوحة تماما للهواء الطلق
أو قد تكون مصفوفة بأعمدة أو يتقدمها رواق مفتوح وتطل على الصحن أو الفناء الداخلي.




​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 يونيو 2015)

كل واحد منا له تأثير ما علي الاخر....
إذا زرعت شجرة....فغيرك يتأثر وربم يزرع شجرة يوما ما
إذا نشرت موضوع معماري ما...فغيرك سيفعل ذلك يوما ما
أذا بداءت بقوة لعمل مقهي معماري ونجح....فغيرك سيفعله يوما ما
إذا بدءت في عمل فكرة مبني بأكياس الرمال...فغيرك سيبدء يوما ما
إذا طالبت بتغيير طرق التدريس....فغيرك سييفعل يوما ما
إذا زرعت سطح منزلك أو بلكونة منزلك بالخضرة و الورود....فغيرك سيفعل يوما ماجزء ما فيينا...به جزء من التقليد والتكرار....و التشبه
فالقري السياحية لم تكن موجودة أطلاقا يوما ما.ببلدنا...وربما كانت فكرة جديدة و غريبة....ولكن هناك من بدءها ....وتكررت...لتملاء الشواطئ
وألوان الماركر لم تكون مستخدمه يوما ما....ولكن هناك من بدءها ....لتملاء كليات العمارة...
وفكرة السيبر لم تكون موجودة يوما ما....ولكن هناك من بدءها لتملاء شوارع المدينة....
حتي الفكرة المعمارية...ممكن ان تكون لها بداية.....فتتكرر
كبار المعماريين....فقط لديهم رغبة البدايات.....انهم يسألون أنفسهم دائما....ما الجديد....وما أفعله لتكون بداية جديدة لفكرة....
تكرار هذا السؤال مع بعض الخطوات...يدفع و يجذب غيرها....ويجذب من يساعدك....ويدعمك لذلك....و يجذب معها الأفكار و الأنطلاقات....
أنهم ليس كما نراهم أشخاص مستحيلة...ولكنهم وراءهم هذا السؤال....ما الجديد؟....يسألونه أكثر منا....
وبمجرد طرح تلك التسؤلات....تطلق خيال العقل الواعي و الباطن....لتساعد علي الأجابة...أنها توقظ الحواس و القدرات النائمة....
فقط هي البداية....بخطوات النجاح...فتعم لتملاء المكان....والزمان....
وربما كنت انت البداية لشئ ما....
ولكنك الوحيد الذي يعرف ماذا ومتي تبدء ....وما يستهويك...ويشغل بالك.....
ليس شرط أنت تكون تكرار...ولكن ممكن ان تكون البداية
ولماذا أتعب و أفعل ذلك....أنها رغبة بشرية....لأعمال العقل....وتطويره....والسعي...يصاحبها نشوة وفرح ورضا...ولو قليل....أفضل من صمت الركود




​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 يونيو 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 يونيو 2015)

صورة



بنسب رشيقة ربطت بين البرجيين
إليبس ELLIPSE...أو جزء كبير منه...
وعمل recess كفريم غاطس حوله ليأكده...
ويزيد من رشاقة نسب مبناه....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 يونيو 2015)

من خبرات التصميم....
الحالة التي تحس بها ناحيه مشروعك كطالب....أو مشروع عميل...زبون...
هي ما سيحسه أي شخص أخر يراه....
لو انت شايف شغلك مميز.....سيره كذلك
وإذا كنت غير واثق من الحل....فسينعكس علي من يري المشروع....
فمع الأيام و تراكم الخبرات.....
أصبحت أحس برأي من سيري المشروع.....قبل أن يراه....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 يونيو 2015)

صورة



ماكيت من أحد الجامعات الصينية
أحمد مسعود



​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 يونيو 2015)

صورة


منارة مسجد سامراء .. العراق
أحمد مسعود



​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 يونيو 2015)

صورة



الأبيض...الخشب الغامق...
كولسترات الشبابيك الجبس....
البرجولات الخشب الغامق...
الفتحات الضيقة الطولية....
تفاصيل الدروة للسطح و البلكونات...
أرش البلكونات....
الأرتدادات وأستخدمها كبلكونات...
هي فقط عناصر...ولكن أحساس المصمم هو ما فعل هذا الجمال....



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 يونيو 2015)

صورة


Nermeen Sohil
مشروع تخطيط مجاورة سكنية 
ماهو تعليقكم ؟؟
هناك لقطات منظورية بالتعليقات للمجورة السكنية

موجة في المنتصف
​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 يونيو 2015)

صورة




مازال..أستخدام القبب...وبأبراجها
والغتحات المتكررة بالواجهات و الدروة للربط...
والعراميس (الخطوط الغاطسة بالبياض)...
والشبابيك الأرشات...العادية و الدبل هايت....
والأعمدة المزدوجة.........
لها تأثير خصوصا للعمارة العربية.....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 يونيو 2015)

صورة




كنا عرضنا مشروع في دبي...وتدرج ميل أسطح الكتل ....
وهنا أيضا الكتل تصطف مشعة حول مركز الدائرة...بنفس درجة ميل الأسطح
والبرج في المنتصف....
وكأنهم يشكلون مجموعة مباني منسجمة...كوحدة
واللاندسكيب حول البرج...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 يونيو 2015)

صورة



الإليبس..ellipse المائل في الأرض.....
وموازيات له...
وعلي حدود الأرض...كتل المباني موازية للحدود
والعنصر المائي بالمنتصف
تضاد المنحني و الفلات flat....
في تخطيطه السكني..



​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 يونيو 2015)

صورة



مشروع فيلا.....
ابرام جبل....
والحلول الدائرية...تلاقي ربع كورتين....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 يونيو 2015)

صورة



إذا كان لديك رسمه عجبتك....أو أسكتش رسمته....أو خريطة للأرض...أو أي رسمه تحب أضافتها لملفك الاتوكاد....
أو بأي برنامج أخر..ولا يوجد ملف للرسمه....أي فقط ورقة...

فكل ما عليك فعله عمل scan لهذه الرسمه كصورة مثلا jpg أو pdf أو أي نوع ملف للصورة يتقبله البرنامج المستخدم....

ثم ترسم فوقه بخطوط البرنامج ....وهناك أوامر تتقبل تثبيت الصورة مثلا في layer وتعمل 
lock لها حتي يمكنك أختيار الخطوط بسهولة التحكم بها...ويمكن عمل off للصورة عندما تريد....

وكذلك يمكن تغير scale للأثنين....أو أي أمر أخر تريده لربطها بالرسمه التي ستضيفها لها....

كذلك يمكن معرفة أي بعد في الصورة ..بحيث تضبط ال scale مع هذا البعد....

أستخدمتها في كثير من المشاريع في المكاتب....للبداية مثل عمل مسطح الأرض بالكروكي خصوصا
التي بها أنكسارات و أنحناءات....أو بداية لو في أستكتش للفكرة كبلان....
أو في حالة وضع المبني في التصوير الجوي ....

ولها أستخدامات كثيرة....عندما تتذكرها....مثل شف اللوجو...أو شف أي شئ تريده....
و ممكن تستخدمها في اللوحات التي تحتاج وضع صور للموقع....
أو حالة المبني....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 يونيو 2015)

3 صور



إستخدمت قوة تأثير المربعات و تأثيرها وتكرارها......
وتضد الفلات مع المنحني....
والمصمت يضاد الزجاج ال void...
وتأثير المنحني في المساقط و الواجهات و 3d....و
إستخدمت تأثير الألوان بين الأحمر الغامق النبيتي...والأزرق و البيج والبني....
وتوازن الكتل مع المنحنيات.....
حتي المسطحات الزجاج المنحنية أستخدمت معها المربعات لتظهرها...وتظهر تأثيرها بالكيرتين وول...







​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 يونيو 2015)

للتمييز في الدراسة ثم بعد التخرج كمهندس معماري
من الأن يجب متابعاتك .....ليس فقط للتصميمات القريبة للمشاريع الدراسية....
ولكن متابعة الديكور...والتخطيط...والتنفيذ...وحتي فكرة عن التصنيع...والتركيب بالموقع... بجانب الماكيتات....والمناظير....والتصميم
هي فقط دقائق علي النت...هنا وهناك....فتصبح تلك الدقائق...أكثر فأكثر.....وتزداد مع الأيام و السنوات.....
فبدلا من تبدء من جديد بعد التخرج.....
فتصبح رصيد ضخم...ربما يفتح باب منهم لك.....عن الاخر
الأتقان...بيفرق....والنت موجود....والأحتكاك بالمحترفين موجود
والصفحات و المواقع موجودة...ويوميا.....​​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 يونيو 2015)

صورة



الحائط المصمت الموجة الخفيفة...
والبلكونة و الكمرة تتفاعل معها بأنحناءاتها....
وسط غاطس الزجاج الازرق بخطوطه الطويلة....
وبوكسات boxes....العناصر
والأبيض و البيج



​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 يونيو 2015)

سنحلل العمارة العالمية....بإذن لله
عروة عروة حتي نـأتي بمزيد منها...
في أعمالنا....في لمساتنا....في تصميماتنا
في ثقة العمل بها....
حتي لو وقف أمامنا....عوائق المالك و المقال و العمل.....
سنرتوي منها.....سنجلس تحت أشجارها
ونستمتع بظلالها و ثمار معماريها....
ربما يأتي يوم قريب....أن نطلقها محلقة
فوق الأرض و تحت السماء....
بأسماءنا و طريقاتنا و إسلوبنا....كلنا




​


----------



## محمد حسن كعب (19 يونيو 2015)

جميل


----------



## أنا معماري (19 يونيو 2015)

صورة




تفاعل خطوط السقف بإضاءتها...مع خطوط الأرضية الخشبية
والأرفف بخطوطها البيضاء و أنكسارتها تضاد الخلفية الحجر الأسود
والفرش الأسود يتفاعل معهم
سواء كسكني....أو تجاري



​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 يونيو 2015)

صورتين




جمال تأثير....
العروق الخشب بالسقف..
الجلسة الغاطسة بالحائط....
الفتحات بأرشاتها و إضاءتها الخفية مع اللوحات و الطبق الفضي الدائري
والكولسترا برسومتها حول الحائط
وألوان درجت الأزرق و للبني....الفن الإسلامي بجماله و صفاءه بدفء و هدوء








​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 يونيو 2015)

صورة


وسط أبيض مبناه بالداخل
وتخصيص الخشب كتجليد
لكورنر الجلسة
 بتدرج البروز الخشبي...وغاطس الرف...
وأرضيته الباركية بنفس نوع الخشب....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 يونيو 2015)

صورة



أستغل المصمم ميل اللاندسكيب بأنحداره
يأخضر الحشائش النجيلة
والشجيرات...
رائعة وسط أبيض المبني....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 يونيو 2015)

صورة



وسط الأبيض...للحوائط و الأثاث
أختار لوحة بدرجاته الأحمر و البرتقالي.....
وليسقط منها ألوان الأحمر 
لفازات الزجاج الاحمر
وألوان المخدات الأحمر النبيتي و البيج....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 يونيو 2015)

صورة



السلم الدائري ...سوسته
بلونه الأبيض ينطلق في الفراغ....
بدرجاته الخشبية غامقة اللون....
وكريستال النجفة المنسدلة المودرن.....عند المركز



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 يونيو 2015)

صورة




الصوره ده لاول وهله جذبت طرف عينى فعنصر الجذب المتوسط للمشهد هى المكتبه البرتقاليه
على الحائط المقابل للاريكه البيضاء ثم اكمل الاتصال البصرى للون القوى فى ارضيه تربط المكتبه 
بكل مكونات الحيز ثم لم يثقل المشهد باكثر من بطل واحد وهو اللون البرتقالى
وجعل كل شئ اخر ابيض ناصع البياض وكان من الممكن
ان يكمل بوسادات تجامل اللون 
لبرتقالى على الاريكه ولكنه اكتفى بلونين للحيز باكمله
م/سمرفؤاد



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 يونيو 2015)

صورة



شغل بلدى
.
.
تحطيط القواعد غير جيد أين الخيط
م. Ashraf Said



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 يونيو 2015)

صورة




الغاطس الأسود بين السقف المعلق الأبيض....

وإضاءات الإسبوتس ....كعيون القطط في الظلام



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 يونيو 2015)

صورة




لم أتخيل درجات الرصاصي....تتماشي مع الذهبي و البيج..
تجزيعات رخام الأرضية يشبه تجزيعات الخشب...
والإضاءات الحديد والزجاج....صهاريج
متألق



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 يونيو 2015)

صورة




م. علي احمد عامر
معلومه بسيطه لكن ممكن تكون غير معروفه لبعض الناس ...............
حساب ارتفاع عمق الكمر الساقط تحت بلاطة السقف العمق = سمك السقف ,,,,,,,,,,, 
علي مثال عمق الكمر 70, سم وسمك البلاطه 20.سم سوف تكون عمق الكمره الساقط 
تحت شدة بلاطه السقف 50 ,سم + 20 = 70 سم اجمالي عمق الكمره





​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 يونيو 2015)

صورة



استخدام هذا الحائط خلف السرير بهذه الخامه وهذه الالوان مبدع فعلا
م. Samar Fouad



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يونيو 2015)

صورة




م. Adel Elareef
الدق علي الشده اثناء الصب منعا للتعشيش
.
.
خصوصا للأعماق التي لا يصل أليها الهزاز



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يونيو 2015)

صورة




م. Ahmed Abozahra
فكره بسيطه لتخزين الحديد بالموقع وتوفير مساحات اضافية



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يونيو 2015)

صورة



عندي بدرون عاوز اصب حول العمود وجزء من القاعده ينفع وﻻ ايه
.
.
ينفع كما بالصورة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يونيو 2015)

5 صور




القميص وسيله ازياده القطاع الخرسانى او ترميمه باضافه حديد وخرسانه جديده
.
.
اعتقد بتصب بالخرسانه المقذوفه
.

.






















​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يونيو 2015)

صورة



م. Mohamed Ahmed
هنا ترميم العمود بازالته بسبب عيب في الخرسانه ولتكبير القطاع في نفس الوقت
.
.
هنا دعم بالجاكات لحمل السقف ثم أزال العمود ....وعمل عمود جديد



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يونيو 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يونيو 2015)

صورة




ما هو الغرض من استخدام اختبار الهبوط
Slump Test
م. مصطفي أشرف.
.
.
لقياس قابلية التشغيل للخلطه الخرسانيه
.
.
لتحديد قابلية الخرسانه للتشكيل وتعريفه هو قالب من المعدن القطر السفلي٨بوصه والعلوي٤بوصه والارتفاع ١٢ 
٢_قضيب الغزغزه:صلب طوله ٢٤بوصه 
٣يتم اخذ العينه من الخرسانات الحديثه في الموقع قبل الصب مباشرة 
٤_يثبت القالب على قاعده معدنيه ثم يجرى ملي القالب على ثلاثة طبقات كل طبقه تغزغز٢٥مره بواسطه القضيب وتوزع الضربات بانتظام ٥- يرفع المخروط مباشرة ويتم رفعه ببطء في الاتجاه الراسي مما يؤدي الي هبوط الخرسانه
٦_يجرى قياس الهبوط بواسطه قياس الفرق بين ارتفاع القالب واعلي نقطة في الخرسانه بعد هبوطها
.
.
الاختبار ده ليس لمعرفة نسبة المياة في الخلطة لأنه في حالة اضافة الخلطات الحديثة (superplasticizer ) و مثيلاتها تعطي هبوط كبير و تشغيلية عالية مع نسبة مياة منخفضة 
هذا الاختبار لقياس مدى تشغيلية الخلطة الخرسانية
.
.
انتو عارفين ، لو ال slump جايب 7.5 سم زي ماهو مكتوب ، الخرسانة مش هتمشي في البمب أصلا
و الشغل كله هيعشش
مثلا في الخوازيق ال slump المطلوب 20
.
.




​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يونيو 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يونيو 2015)

صورة




من المشاريع الجميلة...المتحف الإسلامي بقطر








​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يونيو 2015)

صورة



الإسطوانة تضاد الفلات flat...
وجمال الHعمدة و خلفها الزجاج الازرق....
والقبة الزجاجية تغطي التراس العلوي.....
بوابة زجاج المدخل المرتفعة.....بأرش نصف دائري يتفاعل مع الإليبس العرضي....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يونيو 2015)

صورة




جمال الكلاسيك....بتفاصيله
من أرشات و دبل هايت وبرامق
وحتي الحديد المشغول بالسطح
وكورنر مسطحات الزجاج الكبيرة
مع الشبابيك الدائرية



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يونيو 2015)

صورة




م. علي احمد عامر
معلومه ............ تركيب سيراميك ارضيات بالخلطة الافضل استخدام رمل ناعم للمونه الاسمنت لتركيب السيراميك حتي لا يحدث طتبيل وانفصال
.
. 
القطع البلاستيك البيضاء بشكل +....للمحافطة علي مسافات اللحامات ثابتة....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يونيو 2015)

4 صور



السقف الموجات الأبيض...ليظهر من فوق الرصاصي....
وناحية من المبني بسهولة إنحناءها....يخالف الناحية الأخري حادة الزاوية
المحملة علي عمود بالأرضي ليظهرها....
والبلكونات تتفاعل مع التصميم بزاوياتها الحادة و أختلاف توجيهاتها...
واللون الأصفر بالأرضي يتفاعل مع الرصاصي
وجمال المبني في حرية خطوطه....وحرية تعبيرها















​​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يونيو 2015)

صورتين




عايز اعرف معايير الخلط للسيراميك ايه؟؟؟م.محمود بدر...
يتم تحديد شرب أو منسوب تشطيب الأرضيات للدور أو الطابق وعمل خلطه من الرمل والاسمنت
كما بالصورة الأولي وجعلها بالمنسوب المطلوب ثم تركها لتجف ثم يتم تركيب السيراميك
بأقل سمك للخلطه ولا يحدث أي تطبيل أو هبوط في الأرضيات والله أعلم .







​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يونيو 2015)

صورة




كيفية حساب حجم خزان المياة او الصرف 
م. أحمد ابراهيم



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يونيو 2015)

صورة




ما تقييمك للسقف اسباب المشكله والحل ؟
مطروح_للمناقشه
.
.
الواضح ان هناك ترخيم كبير بالبلاطة وهذا يدل على ان سمك الخرسانة اقل من اللازم وتعرضها للرطوبة الشديدة اصبح من غير المفضل الاعتماد عليها ... اما الحديد فمن الواضح ايضا ان هناك تآكل لمساحة كبيرة من القطاع ... ارى ان الافضل فى هذه الحالة تكسير البلاطه واعادة صبها بعد زرع حديد جديد
.
.
ازاله لوجود ترخيم كبير وايضا لصدا الحديد وايضا لعدم وجود كفر واي ترميم يعتبر حقنه مخدر مش اكتر
.
.
صدا حديد التسليح وسقوط الغطاء الخرسانی
يجب نظافه حديد التسليح جيدا ودهانه بماده مانعه للصداء ايبوكسی زنك ثم يتم دراسة حديد التسليح وهل يحتاج اضافة شبكه جديدة طبقا لنسبه الصداء وتضاف الشبكه الجيده مع عمل زراجين للربط مع الشبكه الاصليه باستخام الايبوكسی ثم دهان ماده رابطه واعاده الغطاء الخرسانی باستخدام مدفع الخرسانه




​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يونيو 2015)

صورة




الصورة لوزن البؤج بميزان الخيط....للتجهيز للمحارة أو للياسة....
.
.
معلومه ,,,,,,,,,,, تركيب البؤاج وتربيع الغرف مهم جدا من اجل تشطيب اسقف الجبس وبلاط الارضيات وفرش الاساس ,,,,,,,,,,,,, السؤال ماهي الاحتياطات الازمه عند انشاء المبني حتي لا يحدث عدم تربيع في المباني ونقول عدم تربيع المليس
.
.
اولا لابد من عمل بؤج والتشييك على تربيع الغرف والممرات ، ومن المعروف ان تربيع الغرف يأتى اولا من التأكد من محاور الاعمدة ( الحطات ) بالملم لتفادى وجود الأخطاء وعمل وزنة تأكيدية بعد الصب ، و التشييك على مدماك القد ضرورى جدا للطوب، 
وكل هذا لا يمنع من عمل بؤج وتربيع الغرف .
وكل عمل يتم التنفيذ طبقا للمواصفات المتفق عليها وعلى حجم المشروع .
ملاحظة : فى اعمال اللياسة ( التجارية ) يكون التنفيذ قدة فقط ولكن لا بد من تربيع الحمامات والمطابخ والموزع نظرا لتركيب السيراميك .
.
.
استلام تربيع الخرسانات واستلام تربيع المباني
.
.
من الاحتياطات الهامة 
أثناء استلام نجارة السقف يتم تربيع الباكيات والتأكد من ضبط الكمر على خيط ...
وأثناء استلام آد المباني يتم شد خيط على المحاور وزويها وتربيع الغرف والممرات ...
.
.
أوﻻ 
بداية من التصميم المعماري ﻻبد من تﻻفي اﻻنحرافات...و تربيع المبنى و ترحيل الشطرات إن وجدت ﻷماكن غير هامة 
ثانيا
عند التنفيذ تربيع الخنزيرة و المحاور والتأكد من ذلك عند تحطيط اﻷعمدة
ثالثا 
المبانى 
رابعا عمنا المليس (البياض)




​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يونيو 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يونيو 2015)

صورة




يستوحي فكره مبناه....من ميضأ مسجد أحمد بن طولون
رغم انه صيني أمريكي...
إلا أنه عايش المبني و التفصيلة.....وتذوقها
ووضع لمساته....ليعبر المبني عن عربيته
عن فنه الإسلامي ....من كل زاوية....من كل لقطة
سواء بخطوط الأبايق
وتدرجات الكتل البيضاء.....وتأثيرها بالداخل و الخارج
مبني فريد...لا يكفيه العالمية



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يونيو 2015)

صورة




أختلاف فتحات مبناه...بخطوطها المستقيمه و منحني تلاقيها
وبإختلاف مسطحها....
سواء الفتحة....شباك للدور...او يربط بين دورين...أو باب



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يونيو 2015)

صورة




أكياس الأرض..
كشاليهات... لفراغ واحد....غرفة 
والحجر يربط بينها كسيفل....وتشكيل الأرضية
بلمسات تربط المبني بطبيعة المكان 
وطرازه



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يونيو 2015)

صورة




أوجد علاقات تربط بين عناصر مباني تخطيطه....
الأبراج في الكورنرات الثلاثة مرتفعة لتحدد التخطيط
أو لتقول هنا يبدء....وهنا ينتهي....
وكانها لاندمارك للتخطيط...وتتجمع المباني في دائرية ومركزية....
حول المبني النصف دائري ...ربما خدمات تجاري.....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يونيو 2015)

صورة




الأرش الكبير للمبني الدبل هايت
فكرني بالنسب الذهبية لتاد محل....
والقبة.....
والأجناب الأبراج بمسطحاته الزجاج و القبب....
وأختلاف زوايا أنحرافه...
وكذلك أعمدة و قباب دور واحد بالأرضي باللاندسكيب....
وإختلاف توجيهها.....
وربطها بممرات بواكي بالمبني.....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يونيو 2015)

4 صور




مبني بفرنسا....
ولمسات الألوان...وأختلاف بسطات السلم الحديد
أضافت جمال للمبني .....
بل لما حولها.....
من صفحة....

العماره المرئيه Visual Architecture















​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يونيو 2015)

لتربيط أسياخ التسليح باستخدام البلاستيك المقوى
​
[video=youtube;f5ICX3nJH1w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=52&v=f5ICX3nJH1w[/video]​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 يونيو 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 يونيو 2015)

صورة


مؤثر أن يحتوي التجمعات السكنية....
في السعودية و هنا باليمن
المسجد والحديقة.....
بقلب حياة الساكن.....ونشاطاته



​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 يونيو 2015)

صورة



رغم ان القطاعات الحديدية...
بحس انها غليظة في التصميم المعماري
وبفضل تجنبها....
إلا ان المصمم هنا....أدخلها كأعمدة و فروع لها
وشبكة السقف البارز...
لتحمل تأثير و جمال ووظيفة كاسرة لأشعة الشمس
تظليل....
وقد تفيد في بعض التصميمات لمباني معينة.....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 يونيو 2015)

صورة




ارى ان دمك او دق الخرسانة بهذه الطريقة افضل بكثير من استخدام الهزاز 
لان هذه الطريقة تضمن دمك كامل المساحة 
وتضمن ايضا زيادة كثافة الخرسانة على السطح او بمعنى اخر تقليل المسافات البينية 
وبذلك نضمن عدم تسرب المياه من الخرسانة بشكل كبير



​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 يونيو 2015)

صورة



جهاز لكشف حديد التسليح والمواسير الحديد والاسلاك داخل الجدار جهاز بسيط 
لكنه رائع في اعمال الفحص والترميم والتدعيم للمباني



​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 يونيو 2015)

صورة



اهم ميزات ومساوئ البلايود
م.فرقان الحلو



​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 يونيو 2015)

من أسباب إنهيار المباني والمنشآت .

هناك أسباب عديدة ومختلفة قد تؤدي لانهيار المباني بشكل جزئ او كلي او تؤدي إلي تقصير عمرها الافتراضي بحيث يتوجب إخلائها في اقرب وقت لملاحظة هذه الأسباب والتي قد تشمل :

1) عدم اخذ الاحتياطات الفنية وإتباع المعايير الهندسية عند التأسيس
التأسيس علي تربه طفيلية دون عمل إحلال للتربة ودك جيد للتربة , وعدم الحيطة لوجود كيماويات في ألتربه قد تودي لتآكل وتفاعلات للخرسانة وحديد التسليح , يحدث هذا كلما قرب المبني من المصانع ومرامي النفايات .
في جميع الحالات المذكورة يجب التصميم واخذ الإحتياطات وفقا لكل حاله وعمل الاختبارات الضرورية واخذ المعلومات اللازمة لعمل تصميم مناسب .
إهمال عمل الجسات واختبارات إجهاد التربة عامل رئيس ومهم يتناساه الكثيرون لأسباب عديدة أهمها الرغبة في التوفير واستخراج التراخيص بطريقه صوريه وإسناد الأمر إلي غير أهله .
هناك أيضا مشكله التأسيس علي أنقاض ومناطق ردم أو أماكن أثريه حيث إن هذا يعني وجود طبقات ردم يجب إزالتها للوصول للأرض المناسبة للتأسيس وبموجب التقارير الفنية الواردة من المختصين .

2) إهمال تنفيذ واستلام الحفر
• إهمال في تحديد واستلام المنسوب
• عدم الالتزام بالدك والتسوية الجيدة
• عدم نزح المياه الراكدة أو المتراكمة علي التربة
• عدم أزاله جيده للشوائب والأملاح التي قد تكون في التربة
• عدم توسعه جوانب الحفر وتثبيت القواعد بطريقه خاطئه
• عدم الاهتمام بحماية جوانب الحفر من حدوث أي انهيار قد يحدث بعد الاستلام وقبل الصب للخرسانة

3) إهمال تنفيذ الردم
• إهمال عمل طبقات إحلال مناسبة
• الدك السيئ
• إحداث تلفيات للقواعد والأساسات بسبب المعدات
• الرقابة السيئة لأعمال الردم التي قد ينتج عنها أخطاء وتلاشي لمعالم المبني ومحاوره
4) البناء في مناطق معرضه للانهيار دون اخذ ذلك بالاعتبار إثناء التصميم
هناك مناطق قد تكون معرضه للهزات الأرضية حيث من المفترض أن يتم الأخذ بالاعتبار للزلازل والهزات عند تصميم الأعمال الخرسانية والمباني , حيث يتم حساب الجهد الذي يحدث نتيجة للزلازل طبقا للكود .

5) عدم ملائمة التصميم الإنشائي والمعماري
قد يحدث وان يهمل المالك أو المسئول عن التنفيذ أو المصمم عمل التصميم بشكل كلي أو جزئ مثل :
• إهمال في تصميم الخلطة الخرسانية mix design وعمل اختبارات الرمل والزلط والماء والإضافات الكيميائية
• عدم دقة التصميم الإنشائي والإهمال في الأخذ بالمعايير والكود وعمل حسابات خاطئه للأحمال بأنواعها المختلفة
• عدم الاستناد لتقارير جيده ومن مصادر موثوق بها بالنسبة لأعمال التربة و الأساسات
• عدم الاهتمام بعمل فواصل تمدد
• عدم مراعاة للظروف المحيطة بالمبني مثل المياه الجوفية ونحوها ..!!!
• تصميم إنشائي بطرق مخالفه وغير مناسبة مثل عدم التقييد بعمل شدات لقواعد الجار
• أخطاء رسم معماري ( كتابه أبعاد ..., أقطار تسليح ....., .......الخ )
• لا وجود لرسومات تنفيذية
• أعمال التكسير بسبب عدم توفر رسومات للكهرباء والميكانيكا


6) عدم التقيد بالمواصفات والمخططات إثناء التنفيذ 
فقدان الالتزام بالكود والإلمام بالمواصفات والمواد والمخططات التنفيذية كل هذا بالإضافة لعدم العناية بضبط ورقابه الجودة أثناء التنفيذ مسببات قد تودي لمشاكل للمبني أو انهياره مستقبلا لا سمح الله .
فعلي كل مهندس أن يتفهم كيفية الرقابة وضبط الجودة لكافة الخامات والمواد المستخدمة في مشروعه ومدي تأثيرها عليه .

7) استخدام مواد سيئة لا تصلح ولا تتوافق مع المواصفات
معظم المهندسين يكتفون بالمعاينة الظاهرية للمواد دون عمل الاختبارات لهذه المواد وهنا يجب الاهتمام بصوره اكبر للمواد التي تدخل في الخرسانة مثل الماء والرمل والزلط وحديد التسليح والإسمنت والإضافات
حيد التسليح يجب أن يستخدم وفقا لما ورد بالمخططات وإن لزم التعديل فيتوجب عمل الحسابات التصميمية الدقيقة له .
يجب استلام الحديد ومعاينته قبل شده وتنظيفه من الصدأ السطحي إن وجد ويتوجب عدم استخدام أي نوع من أنواع حديد التسليح يكون مجهول المصدر
وفي جميع الأحوال يجب التقيد بكود البناء المعمول به بكل بلد

8) أخطاء في التنفيذ و التصميم
هناك أخطاء عديدة قد ترتكب أثناء التنفيذ و التصميم منها علي سبيل المثال وليس الحصر :.
.عدم استخدام الكود الصحيح في التصميم
.عدم اخذ بعين الاعتبار تاثير الرياح و الزلازل
• عدم المتابعة الجيدة والاستلام الصحيح لحديد التسليح وقطاعاته
• عدم التأكد من التكسيح للحديد والبحور في الكمرات والبلاطات وكذلك في العزوم و الإنحناءت والكانات للكابولي
• حدوث انفصال للخرسانة أثناء الصب وتنتج بسبب تأخر عربات الخلط والمضخات مما قد يودي إلي تقليب أكثر من المطلوب لمكونات الخلطة الخرسانية حيث أن فترة التقليب تعتمد علي سرعة الخلاطه إضافة لاستخدام الهزازات بطريقه خاطئه ولمدة كبيرة
• تغيير قطاعات الحديد دون دراسة حيث يقوم المهندس أو المسئول بتغيير مقاس بمقاس سواء كان اكبر آو اصغر وهذا استبدال سيئ غير مدروس حيث إن هناك إجهاد للتماسك بين الحديد والخرسانة يجب أخذه بعين الاعتبار , فقد يحدث تعشيش أثناء الصب ناتج عن زيادة بالأقطار وعدم نفوذ الخرسانة
• إهمال في استخدام الشدات الخشبية والسفالات

9) الحوادث والصدمات
هناك بعض المباني والمنشآت التي قد تكون معرضه للصدمات والحوادث خصوصا ما كان منها قريب للشوارع الرئيسية والطرق السريعة لذلك من الأفضل عمل الاحتياطيات وحمايتها بما يتناسب مع موقعها وحالتها .
10) تعديلات وتغيير في الاستخدام للمباني
هناك اختلافات وفروق شاسعة للأحمال سواء الحية أو الميتة بين الأنشطة لكل نوع من أنواع ألابنيه فالمدرسة تختلف عن المكتبة والمستشفي يختلف عن المخزن والمصنع يختلف عن المعمل والسكن الخاص يختلف عن الفندق ... وهكذا فإن أي تغيير أو تعديل في نوع الأنشطة قد يحدث مشاكل للمبني تكبر كلما زاد الحمل عليه فليس من المعقول أن تحول فيلا صغيره مخصصه ومصممه لأحمال معينه إلي مدرسه تحوي أضعاف أضعاف ما كان معد لها بالتصميم .


11) المياه والرطوبة وإهمال العزل المائي والحراري
• قد تتعرض الأساسات للتآكل واختلاط مواد كيمائية مختلفة بسبب وجود مياه أسفل المبني تؤدي لتفاعلات مع الحديد والخرسانة ووجود الماء لوحده يسبب صدأ وتآكل الحديد , أضف إلي ذلك ما تسببه المياه الجوفية ومياه الصرف الصحي أو المياه الناتجة عن التسرب بسبب تلف بالتمديدات و البيارات القريبة .........الخ . لذلك من الواجب الاهتمام بحماية المباني من الأسفل بالبدرومات والأساسات وعمل نظام عزل جيد ومناسب لحماية المبني يضمن الحماية من كافة العوامل والظروف المحيطة بالمبني .
• تسرب مياه الأمطار من الأسطح الغير معزولة بطريقة جيده مما ينتج عنه فصل بين الحديد والخرسانة نتيجة تآكل للحديد بسبب الصدأ
• الإهمال في لياسة وتلبيس الواجهات مما يعرض الخرسانة للظروف الجوية دون حماية حيث أن بياض الواجهات ليس مقتصرا علي الناحية الجمالية بل هو لحماية الخرسانة أيضا من العوامل الجوية
• عدم الاهتمام بالخرسانة والعناية بها من الداخل بمعالجة تلفيات العزل وصرف الحمامات والسباكة بطرق سيئة فصرف الغسالات والمياه الناتجة من الحمامات لها تأثير سلبي بسبب ما تحوي من مواد كيمائية تؤثر علي الحديد والخرسانة إضافة لتسرب المياه نحو التمديدات الكهربائية في أسقف الحمامات والغرف . لذلك يجب أن تعزل الحمامات والمطابخ بنظام عزل مائي مناسب , وان يكون واضحا للمستخدمين طريقة الاستخدام وتلافي إتلاف العزل سواء للحمامات أو الأسطح بطرق مباشرة كالتكسير أو غي مباشرة كاستخدام المياه بكثرة وغمر الحوائط والأبواب مما يسهل نفوذ المياه حتى بوجود العزل الجيد .

12) الترميمات والتوسع دون دراسة
• ترميم غير مدروس واستخدام مواد تحدث تلفيات للحديد
• عمل دعائم إضافية بمقاسات لا تتحملها الأساسات أو التربة
• ترميم بفريق غير متخصص ومواد غير مناسبة
• عدم الأخذ بالاعتبار أثناء الترميم لأي اعتبار للوزن والإجهاد ومعامل الأمان .
• إحداث تكسير في الحوائط الحاملة
•زيادة ارتفاعات دون دراسة أو مراجعة لمختصين ودون تراخيص

13) إهمال في الصيانة
للأسف الشديد فإن مفهوم الصيانة مفقود بمجتمعنا العربي لأسباب كثيرة لا نستطيع أن نحصرها لكن أهما وأبرزها هو ما يدفع نظير القيام بأعمال الصيانة والتي لا تعتبر غريبة لو دفعت نظير صحة الفرد أو إصلاح سيارته أو جهازه بينما هي غريبة وغير منطقية من وجهة نظر الفرد في مجتمعنا بالنسبة للمبني الذي يسكن فيه وأجياله من بعده !!!!! , المجتمعات الغربية تعطي للصيانة أهمية قد تفوق أهمية إنشاء المبني .
الصيانة تعني الكشف الدوري علي كل عنصر من عناصر المبني واهم هذه العناصر هي العناصر الإنشائية بالأجهزة الحديثة والمتطورة لعلاج أي خلل في بدايته , كذلك الاهتمام بكل ما قد يؤثر علي المبني وسلامته .

14) تآكل الحديد والخرسانة
يحدث تآكل حديد التسليح والخرسانة لأحد الأسباب ألتاليه :
• قرب الأساسات من أماكن الصرف سواء للمصانع أو المخلفات البشرية
• تآكل بسبب إهمال الصيانة والمعالجات الفورية لتسرب المياه
• ارتفاع منسوب المياه الجوفية دون أخذه بعين الاعتبار إثناء التصميم والتنفيذ
• أحمال كبيرة أو معدات ثقيلة
• هزات وزلازل
• تغيير وتحول في الاستخدام
• أعمال حفر بجوار الأساسات دون الأخذ بالاحتياطات
• تسرب بالمياه سواء من الأمطار أو غيره وحدوث 
هبوط مفاجئ للتربة لهذا السبب
• درجات حرارة بسبب الحرائق المجاورة أو الجو وحدوث انفصال للحوائط

15) مشاكل للمباني المجاورة
قد يحدث انهيار لمبني مجاور سواء كان كليا أو جزئيا فقد يكون آيلا للسقوط ولذلك لابد من اخذ حالة المباني المجاورة بالحسبان سواء كان ذلك أثناء التصميم أو التنفيذ والصيانة وإجراء الترميمات​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 يونيو 2015)

البلاطة المعصبة في الاتجاهين (الهوردي)
اشتراطات الكود لهذا النوع من الاسقف
المقطع: 






يوجد اسفل المقطع شرح (كتابة) لهذه الاشتراطات​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 يونيو 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 يونيو 2015)

صورة



إستفسار من احد متابعي الصفحة 
اشاير الاعمدة لدي ارتفاعها 40سم من فوق الميدة
الحديد قطر 16مم سابك
مرفق بطاقة الحديد
هل يمكن لحام الاشاير ام تكثيف الكانات ام هناك حلول اخرى؟...
.
.
لا يااخي اللحام ممنوع 
هناك وصلات بيسموها الوصلات الميكانيكيه ولا انصح بزرع الاشاير في مناطق مثل هذه
بالوصلات الميكانيكيه هو الحل الافضب لمثل هذه الحالات
.
.
يمنع وضع اللحام ع الحديد لانه يغير من خصائصه 
الافضل اما نجف ال ٢٤ سم اللازمه للتشريك 
او تزريع الحديد بماده hilti Re500
.
.
الوصلات الميكانيكية حل جيد و لكنه مكلف و غير عملي للحالة اللي عندك و الاستشاري ازا بيفهم راح يطلب منك اختبار شد عالوصلات. الحل الافضل هو تزرع قضبان بالتاي بيم. عمق الحفر لقطر 16 مم هو 20 سم و قطر الهول 20 مم.( لو ما قدرت 15 سم منيح كتير). بعد ما بتحفر نضف الهول بالمي منيح و انتظر لينشف. بعدها بتجيب ايبوكسي و بتحقنه ليمتلي الهول و بتحط البار الجديد و بتضغطه منيح لينفر الايبوكسي. 
توكل على الله هي شغلة صغيرة ما بينحكى فيها.
.
.
زرع أشايرجديدة بجانب القديمة
مع تكثيف الكانات حول الأشاير



​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 يونيو 2015)

4 صور


هل الخطأ فى التصميم أم التنفيذ ؟
.
.
الخطا التصميمي في طول البرغي المغروس في الخرسانة )طول الارساء(...
والعمود كذلك بحاجة لصفيحة بينه وبين الخرسانة يستند عليها وتكون ملحومة عليه
 اما الخطا التنفيذي فيكون غالبا بتثبيت البراغي بحيث لم يتم ربطها مع حديد التسليح للخرسانة
.
.
الخطاء في تصميم الانكر بولت لم تكن بالشكل الصحصح (المعكوف) بدليل انها سحبت للخارج و لم تنقطع او تحطم القاعده. و قد تكون هناك ضروف خارجيه اخري اثناء انشاء الهيكل. والله اعلم
.
.
خطأ في التصميم طبعا 
المجازات بعيدة ولم يتم دراسة قاعدة العمود وقطر الانكور وطوله بالاضافة الى الرابط الطولي للمبنى فما الذي يربط اعمدة بهذه الحجم
.
.
يجب ان تكون هناك بلتات اسفل كل عمود مع اعتبار مساحة البلته واتجاها ايضا ويجب ان تكون الجوايط ذات عمق مناسب ونوع ودرجة جيدة لتحكم التثبيت
.
.
من حجم صفيحة القاعدة واضح انو المصمم درسها على اساس وصلة غير مقاومة للعزوم بس اثناء التنفيذ تولدت عزوم لسبب ما رياح قبل انتهاء التربيط الجانبي و هاي العزوم ما تحملتها البولتات
.
.
جميع المقاطع المستخدمه صغيرة نسبة لمساحة المبنى وهدا بهتبر خطا تصميمى

















​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 يونيو 2015)

3 صور


مشكلة منتشرة بكثرة 
التأسيس على الهاوية (القواعد المعلقة)
كيف يمكن حلها ؟
.
....
حلها بسيط
اعدام المقاول والمهندس
لو اجينا بالخطوة:-
اولا ان المبني يعتمد على نوعيه التربة وقدرة تحملها وبذلك يتم الانشاء الخرساني وكل خطوة تعتمد على اللي قبلها
واكبر جريمة ان يكون الهبوط تحت القاعدة لانو هادي القاعدة قد تؤدي الى انهيار مبنى بكامله حسب موقعها وحسب توزيع الاحمال لها
قد يكون هناك بعض الاراء بان يصب تحتها خرسانة او دعم من نوع فضائي من كوكب المريخ ولكنه حل مؤقت لايعطي نتيجه
من رايي الشخصي ازاله القاعدة واعادة التأسيس من حيث التربه والقاعدة والكلفه يتحملها المقاول والمهندس سواء
والله اعلم
.
.
ردم بالرمل و الماء
.
.















​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 يونيو 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 يونيو 2015)

صورة


يضاد الأبيض....
العمودين الأسطوانين في ظهور و أختفاء....
والكتلة الزجاج الكورنر...
تحتوي في frame .... وتضاد الفريم الأخر... تضادالشرائح الرأسية للواجهة و أفقية فوق التراس
 أستخدم عناصر كثيرة....بنعومة في التصميم و التداخل




​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 يونيو 2015)

صورة




تعبير جديد...
مبني موجة بكتلة إليبس ellipse
وتدرجات بسقف الاخري
ومبني إسطواني بقية في أحتواء الموجة.....
... ربط بين كتلتين الموجة...بخطوط الكمر و الزجاج الأفقية...
مع مسطج الزجاج الكبير للكتلة الإليبس مع شبابيك مربعات....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 يونيو 2015)

صورة


إنكسار شارعين بالوسط متوازيين....
لتغيير وديناميكية في الشوارع 
وتأثير علي أتجاهات المباني السكني علي جانبي الشوارع



​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 يونيو 2015)

مشكلة


مشكله # عندى السباك وهو بيركب اكسسوارات الحمام وبيخرم بالدريل خرم بايب الميه والحمام معمول جرانيت غالى وممكن ميكونش متوفر فيه حل تاتى غير تكسير الجرانيت
.
.
حاول تفتح و تصلح من الناحية التانيه من الحيطة
....
.
من غير تكسير ممكن تستعمل نوعية pex Pipes وهي عبارة عن مواسير رفيعة وشفافة ومرنة ولها التوصيلات أو fittings الخاصة بها بتتسحب داخل المواسير نفس فكرة سحب كابلات الكهرباء وصيانتها سهله جدا وبدونها تكسير وتتحمل درجة حرارة المياه السخنة وصحية ولا تتفاعل مع المياه السخنة
.
.
اقطع بالصاروخ قبل الخرم بشويه ركب جلب و الحم و بعدين شوف فضل الجرانيت و زملك بس عايزه صنايعيه بتفهم و تقف علي ايدهم
.
.
لو مواسير بولي اتصل بالشركة المصنعة هييجوا يحقنوها بمادة للشروخ والمفروض ان معاك شهادة ضمان بكدة
.
.
الحل التاني بدل ميكسر الجرانيت من داخل الحمام يكسر الياسه والمباني من الخارج ويعالج الماسوره ثم يتم الترميم
.
.
يوجد ماده تدعي ماستك لمعالجت الشروخ و التصدعات في الرخام ممكن تستعملها اذا الحاجه بسيطه​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يونيو 2015)

صورة



باالرغم من وجود خوازيق سانده ده حصل ..حد عنده تفسير
.
.
طول خازوق الستراوس المدفون غير كافى لمقاومة ضغط التربه الجانبى...
.
.
مع زياده الطول بقوم بوضع strutفى الاركان وكزلك فى المنتصف لتقليل الانبعاج الناسى من ضغط التربه
.
.
قطر الخازوق غير كافي ويجب مراعاة التنفيذ الجيد للخرسانة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يونيو 2015)

صورة


للأسف.... تفتكروا ايه السبب
.
.
ماعملش جسه



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يونيو 2015)

صورة


رأيك في رش الطوب بالماء قبل البناء 
وبعد البناء 
مفيد ام لا
.
....
الرش قبل بناء مفيد لتعويض مايمتصه الطوب من الاسمنت ومفيد بعد البناء لزياده مقاومة المون اللاصقه



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يونيو 2015)

دهان القالب الخشبي للخرسانة المسلحة بالزيت.
م.عبد الغني الجند.


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يونيو 2015)

جنش نهاية الحديد العلوي (على شكل خطاف او حرف L ) للجسور - الكمرات- المنتهية داخل الأعمدة الخارجية.
م.عبد الغني الجند.


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يونيو 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يونيو 2015)

القوى والعزوم المطبقة على العناصر الانشائية : قوى :
ضغط, شد , قص ,,,,,, عزوم انعطاف , فتل ,,,, قوى وعزوم مركبة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يونيو 2015)

صورة



هل ينفع عمل الـ overlap في وسط ارتفاع الاعمدة (لعدم التهدير في الحديد عندى) ولا لازم وضعها في الجزء السفلي للعامود أعلى البلاطة مباشرة ؟!
لو ينفع .. هل الاشتراطات ال فـ الصوره كافيه ولا فيه حاجه تانيه ؟
.
.
طبعا ينفع لان اشتراطات كود الزلازل بينص على الوصل فى نص الدور...
.
.
اشتراط يخص ذلاذل عمل الوصله ف اقل منطقه شير ف نصف عمود
.
.
و ف اماكن متفرقه لهدفين ان نسبه تسليح متعديش ماكس ومتكنش منطقه ضعف
.
.
في نفس النقطة ولكن اعملها 1.3*طول الوصلة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يونيو 2015)

صورة
ما هو العزل المائي، 
ولماذا ينبغي علينا عزل العناصر الخرسانية مائيا؟و
ما هى الطريقة الصحيحة فى التنفيذ.

العزل المائي هو تلك المواد المانعة لتسرب المياه واختراق الرطوبة لها، كالبيتومين ومشتقاته وأنواع الخلطات الكيميائية والطبيعية الأخرى؛ 
بعض هذه المواد مسلح بأنواع مختلفة من المواد الصناعية، كالفيبر والألياف الصناعية والبوليستر مثل الممبرين ويأتى على شكل رولات وذلك منعا لتشققها تحت الضغط وتفاوت درجة الحرارة وبعضها سائل مثل البيتومين العادى والمؤكسد سواء بارد او ساخن
وتأتي هذه المواد بسماكات مختلفة، منها ما هو بسماكة 3 ملم و4مم، بخلاف السائل فلة معدلات انتاج
كما توجد أحيانا طبقات على سطح المادة العازلة للماء لحمايتها من أشعة الشمس، كحال الذى يستخدم على السطوح.
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


وينصح أن يبدأ العازل من أسفل القواعد المسلحة والميدات ويستمر حولها ليغلف أسطح الخرسانة المدفونة بالكامل من قواعد وسملات ورقاب اعمدة وصولا إلى سطح الأرض وأعلى قليلا. كما ينصح بعزل أرضية الدور الأرضى بالكامل حيث يوفر الحماية التالية للبناء:-


1- يمنع العازل المائي للأساسات وخاصة أرضية الدور الأرضى صعود الرطوبة على شكل بخار ماء، وبخاصة في فصل الشتاء حيث تكون الأرض أكثر رطوبة فتنتقل الرطوبة من خلال الأرضيات غير المعزولة مائيا وتخترق الخرسانة والبلاط وتحللها إلى أكاسيد وكربونات بيضاء اللون تظهر على سطح البلاط كالرغوة البيضاء.
2- تمنع الطبقات العازلة للرطوبة الماء من الصعود في مسامات الجدران والقواطيع الداخلية لتظهر على أسطحها من الداخل والخارج وتؤدي إلى سقوط الدهانات وتطبيل المحارة بسبب تفتت طبقات المحارة وكلما كانت مسامات الخرسانة أدق كلما صعدت الرطوبة إلى مناسيب أعلى، كحال الأعمدة الخرسانية.
3- تحمي الطبقات العازلة للماء الخرسانة في الأساسات من التفكك بفعل تعرضها للأملاح والكبريتات الذائبة في التربة، كذلك تحمي حديد التسليح من الصدأ.
4- قد تؤدي الرطوبة الصاعدة في الجدران إلى الإضرار بالتمديدات الكهربائية والتمديدات الصحية فتعمل على صدئها وتسريبها للكهرباء أو الماء فيتعاظم الضرر......................


طريقة تنفيذ عزل السطح والحمامات )) ((
تحضر السطوح التي سيجري تنفيذ طبقة العزل عليها:- 
1-تنظيف السطح الخرسانى جيدا بحيث تكون خالية من الغبار والأتربة والشحوم والزيوت وخلافها وتسوية كافة النتوءات التي من شأنها إعاقة تنفيذ طبقة العزل بالشكل المطلوب وبما يؤثر على حسن التصاق مواد العزل بالسطح
- 2-يقوم بتركيب أعمال العزل والحماية عمال فنيون مهرة لهم خبرة في هذا المجال وبإشراف خبراء من الشركات الصانعة أو من يمثلها وعلى مسؤوليتها
ـ- 3-تحدد كافة أماكن اختراق التمديدات وما شابهها قبل البدء بأعمال العزل وذلك لمنع الضرر الحاصل عن قص وثقب طبقات العزل عند هذة الاماكن بعد تنفيذها مع مراعاة تقليل أماكن الاختراق هذه ما أمكن.
4-يجب أن تنفذ الطبقات المانعة للماء بدقة وعناية كبيرة بحيث لا يكون هنالك أية نقاط ضعف يتسرب منها الماء، ويجعل الطبقة عديمة الجدوى ويعنى بصورة خاصة بتأمين العزل التام عند فواصل التمدد وعند فوهات تصريف مياه الأمطار والبالوعات إذ يتضاعف عدد الطبقات حول هذه الأماكن ويؤمن تراكب هذه الطبقات على بعضها.
- 5-يتوجب إصلاح مناطق عدم الانتظام في استوائية السطح، وملء جميع الفراغات والثغرات باستخدام مونة أسمنتية وتنعيم مناطق الإصلاحات.


6-يتم قص جميع الأشاير غير المستمرة لعمق لا يقل عن (5 ملم) تحت منسوب السطح فى جالة عدم دفنها بالسقف الخرسانى أو لو كان هناك تعلية مستقبلية يتم عمل رقبة عامود من الخرسانة الخفيفة لهذة الاشاير بأرتفاع واحد متر لسهولة تكسيرها مستقبلا ويتم العزل فوقها ويتم تغطية أماكن القطع لهذة الاشاير وتنعيم السطح حسب الأصول وذلك قبل بدء تنفيذ الطبقات.
7-يحظر المباشرة بتنفيذ أعمال العزل قبل جفاف السطح تماماً.
- 8- يراعى أن يكون التراكب في طبقات العزل فى نفس اتجاه جريان الماء.
- 9-يتم تنفيذ طبقة أساس على السطح المراد عزله بمعدل 250 غ/م2 وحسب مواصفات الصانع وتترك لتجف مدة 24 ساعة ويراعى عدم تجميع المواد على السطح.
9-يتم تنفيذ الرولات فوق طبقة الأساس بحيث يتم فردها بشكل متوازي، ويتم تثبيتها بواسطة اللحام (الباشبورى) الذي يتم بواسطته تسليط النار على كامل سطح الرول حتى يلتحم بشكل كامل مع السطح المعزول 
10-يجب مراعاة المحافظة على التراكب بين الرولات بمعدل 10 سم على كامل طول الرول وتراكب 15 سم على عرض الرول ويجب مراعاة أن يبقى جزء من الرول خارج حدود السطح بحدود 35 سم وذلك من اجل تركيبه على الجدران واذا كان العزل طبقتين من الممبرين يفضل ان تكون الطبقة الثانية فى نفس اتجاة الطبقة الاولى وليست متعامدة عليها بحيث يكون اللحام بالطبقة الاولى فى منتصف الرول بالطبقة الثانية وذلك لتقليل نقاط تقاطع الطبقتين والتى تعتبر نقاط ضعف .


11- تنفذ جميع الفتحات التي يتطلبها العمل في الموقع مع عمل دروة حول هذة الفتحة اعلى من الوزرة 10 سم لتركيب وزرة العزل عليها 
12 يتم تنفيذ ( رقبة زجاجة ) انحناءات إسمنتية بزاوية مقدارها 45˚ درجة على كامل محيط الجدران لسهولة لصق العزل وحتى لا يتلف العزل من الزاوية القائمة بين الارضية والحائط .
13-يتم التركيب بطريقة التسخين باستعمال الباشبورى مع مراعاة عدم التسخين أكثر من اللازم لعدم الإضرار بألياف البوليستر ويراعى تقوية مناطق النعلات ( الوزرات ) وأية بروزات أخرى.
14-يتم تشكيل نعلات ( وزرات ) من العزل من نفس الرقائق وعلى كامل محيط السطح المعزول وبارتفاع 30 سم أو بالارتفاع المحدد في التفصيلات وتثبت على الجدران ميكانيكيا بواسطة مقطع خاص من الألمنيوم وتغلق نهايته بواسطة معجونة إسفلتية مرنة. 
15-ويجب أن يكون التصاق العزل على الجدران الرأسية التصاقا تاما لمنع دخول الماء خلفها. ويتم معالجة أية حوائط رأسية بنفس الطريقة المذكورة أعلاه. 


16- يجب اتخاذ الاحتياطات لمنع ثقب أو تخريب العزل وإذا حصل ذلك يجب معالجة الثقب بطريقة هندسية سليمة تجتاز اختبار التسريب والعناية بزوايا التقاء السطوح مع بعضها مع تدوير هذه الزوايا بمعجونة إسفلتية.
17- وعموماً يكون التركيب حسب تعليمات الشركة الصانعة وبأشرافها وبضماناتها 
18- بعد الانتهاء من عمليات التركيب يتم أختبار العزل بتعبئة المكان بالمياة لمدة 3 أيام وملاحظة التسرب أو الرشح من الدور أسفلة 
19- يتم فوراً تنفيذ طبقة الحماية وفق السماكات الواردة في التفصيلات المعمارية والتى تكون فى الغالب طبقة محارة 2.5 سم .
20- ملحوظة هامة جدا فى عزل الحمامات لابد ان يتم العزل فوق الخرسانة مباشرة وان تكون البلاعات وجميع التمديدات فوق العزل والاهتمام بالوزرة جيدا بحيث تكون اعلى من منسوب بلاط الارضية على الاقل 15 سم لعدم حدوث المشاكل وحاليا لتفادى مثل هذة المشكلات ولسهولة الصيانة يتم تنفيذ المواسير أسفل السقف ويتم عمل سقف ساقط بالحمامات لسهولة الصيانة ومعالجة التسريب ولابد من عمل حساب هذا السقف عند تصميم ارتفاع الدور



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يونيو 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يونيو 2015)

صورة



جرأة معمارية ...وقوة في التعبير
كفكر جديد....وخصوصا لمسجد
مستخدما مواد معدنية مودرن.....بلونها القصديري و الرصاصيات.....
وربما لها ناحية فلسفية...بوضوح و ظهور الداخل مع الخارج....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يونيو 2015)

صورة



تكرارية عمارات بحرف H
كتل الكورنر المصمته تحوي بينها بلكونات الأدوار...
من القلب يعلو الكتلة البيضاء ربما للسلم و ممر الشقق...
وميل بأسقف برجولة البلكونات بتضاد...
ميزت المبني.....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يونيو 2015)

صورة



تصميم ديكور....أوجد طبيعية و تأثير للمكان
بدرجات البنفسجي كالسحاب و رسمه الشجرة الجافة
وأنعكست علي باركية خشب الأرضية ببعض البنفسجي....
ودائرية السجادة مع دائرية الطاولة الزجاج...ودائرية النجفة
... السجادة بها رسومات نباتات بعلاقة مع الشجرة.....
وحتي الستارة تتفاعل معهم....
في تصميم معبر فريد...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يونيو 2015)

صورة


تداخلت كتل و ألوان الأبيض و البيج و الزجاج
ويشكل من كتل البلكونات أبراج...بلون مختلف وتغطيةهرمية....
مع تفاصيل الأرشات مختلة المقاسات و الأطوال....
أعطت تأثير للعمارة و للشارع....





​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يونيو 2015)

السلسله الثانيه من دروس الماكس المعمارى
لتصميم فيلا على الماكس_ الجزء الاول


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يونيو 2015)

6 صور



مسجد جامعه تبوك. 
‫#‏محمد_البطراوى


طريقة الإضاءة رائعة من السقف بدوائرها الإسطوانية...في أختلاف بين المنظور و التصميم و التنفيذ....
أو ربما سيركب الجزء الخشبي المنحني لاحقا.....

























​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يونيو 2015)

صورة


ده مقاول من اياهم بيكسر الميدة علشان يمرر مواسير الكهرباء و الحل
هو عمل حائط اضافي بجوار الميدة فوق صبة الارضية المسلحة 
يتم دفن مواسير الكهرباء بعيد عن الحائط .. 
و انت رأيك ايه؟





​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يونيو 2015)

عندى استفسار واتمنى استفيد من خبراتكم
بالنسبه للمهندس المدنى حديث التخرج ماهى البرامج والشهادات التى يجب ان يتقنها وتميزه فى سوق العمل؟
هل للتقدير التراكمى ثأثير فى سوق العمل؟
هل الدورات التنفيذيه هامه وهل شهادتها هتاثر عند التقديم لاى عمل؟ وشكرا
....
.
حقولك حاجه حتستعجب عليها وكل المهندسين بيهملوها فى الكليه وهى مادة الكميات والمواصفات هى هامه جدا جدا جدا وإذا ما أتقنت الكميات والمواصفات ستصبح مهندس شاطر أقرأ المواصفات المصريه جيدا إذا عملت داخل مصر والمواصفات الامريكيه مثل ال aci , ال astm إذا عملت فى أى مكان تانى فى الدنيا واهتم بالاعمال المساحيه وكيفية استخدام الميزان والقامه والتيودوليت ومش عايز أقولك ال total station لو اتقنت هذا اصبحت ممتاذا وربنا يوفقك .​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يونيو 2015)

صورة




مكعبات الكسر فشلت بعد ٧ ايام مفيش ولا واحد نجح 
ايه الحل ؟؟؟
.
.
تنتظر 28 يوم...
فعلا ما ينفعش تبدأ فى عنصر انشائى تانى غير بعد نتيجه 28 يوم لو نجحت تتجاهل ال 7 ايام ا
ما لو 28 فيها مشكله بتعمل اختبار المطرقه كدليل استرشادى وعليه حسب درجه سقوط النتايج بتحدد 
هنعمل كور تست لو اعمده او اساسات مثلا واحيانا بنعمل اختبار تحميل للسقف 
او لو تكرر الموضوع فى كذا عنصر بيطلبوا شهاده صلاحية منشأ من اى جامعه كل ده على حسب درجه فشل النتايج 
ورأى الاستشارى طبقا للكود
.
.
طيب انا الواد اللي عمل الاختبار كان المكعب جاف خالص يعني سابه اربع ساعات ف الشمس
ف لما عرفت انا اعرف ان المكعب لازم يكون رطب خالص .
.ده ممكن يكون سبب؟؟؟
طبعا المكعب لابد ان يغمر فى الماءبعد ان يشك ويتماسك فى حوض مائى ويؤخذمنه للتكسير بعد 7 ايام 
ويترك الباقى فى الحوض المائى حتى 28 يوم حيث يتم التكسير النهائى الذى يؤخذ بنتائجه .
.
.
تشوف تكسير المكعبات بعد 28 يوم إن فشلت عليك برفض هذه الصبه وتكسيرها فورا
.
.
فى اختبارات كتيره ممكن نعملها للخرسانه بعد فشل المكعبات مثل (إختبار القلب الخرسانى
وهذا الاختبار يعتبر من الاختبارات المتلفه للخرسانه ) ( اختبار مطرقة شميدت واختبار جهاز الترا سونك ) 
هو المفروض علينا كمهندسين اخر حاجه نفكر فيها هى التكسير (والله أعلم )
.
.
المفترض ان تصل مقاومة الخرسانة عند اختبارها على 7 ايام الى 75 % من مقاومة الخرسانة المطلوبة ... 
اذا لم تصل الى هذه النسبة فهذا يعني فشل الاختبار ... في هذه الحالة ننتظر نتيجة الـ 28 يوم 
اذا نجحت لا نأخذ فى الاعتبار نتيجة الـ 7 ايام وتكون الخرسانة ناجحة والعنصر الخرساني مقبول ...

اما اذا فشلت نتيجة الـ 28 يوم ايضا فهذا لا يعنى ان العنصر الخرساني يجب ازالته .. 
فى هذا الحالة يتم عمل اختبار الـ CORE TEST باخذ عينة اسطوانية من الخرسانة 
واختبارها وتحديد مقاومتها اذا نجحت فهذا يعني ان العنصر الخرساني جيد ولا حاجة لازالته ...
لكن ماذا اذا فشل الاختبار؟؟ هناك مخرج اخر وهو اعادة التصميم على اساس مقاومة الخرسانة 
التى تم تحديدها من خلا ل اختبار الـ CORE TEST فمثلا اذا كانت المقاومة الموصفه
بالمشروع هي 350 كجم/سم مربع وكانت نتيجة الاختبار 310 مثلا في هذه الحالة يعاد التصميم 
على المقاومة 310 والتحقق من ان القطاعات امنه بهذه المقاومة اذا لم تكن القطاعات امنه على
هذه المقاومة فهذا يعنى ضرورة ازالة العنصر الخرساني



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يونيو 2015)

صورة


السبب عدم استخدام ما يسمي بالبسكوت وهي قطع من البلاستيك تحافظ علي سمك الغطاء للحديد وتمنع التصاقه الشدات



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يونيو 2015)

صورة



بسبب هبوط الاساسات
.
.
سبب الشرخ هبوط للقاعدة يمين الحائط ... 
ولاصلاحة يجب عمل الاتي...
1- معرفة سبب الهبوط ومعالجته
2- التحقق من ان الهبوط قد توقف وذلك بعمل بؤج من الجبيس على الشرخ فاذا كان الهبوط مستمرا سيظهر الشرخ فى البؤج
3- بعد اصلاح سبب الهبوط وتوقفه يتم اصلاح الحائط وذلك بتفريغ الشرخ بعرض 2 سم على الاقل وتعبئتة باحدى المواد الاسمنتية المخصصة لمعالجة الشروخ
4 - تثبيت شبك معدني بعرض 10 سم على الاقل بحيث يتوسط الشرخ عرض الشبك
5 - توضع عجينة اسمنت على الشبك لتغطيته تماما ثم تسلخ هذه العجينة 
6 - يتم عمل المحارة




​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يونيو 2015)

صورة


استخدام الهزاز لدمك الخرسانة العادية
.
.
الاهم عند الجسور وعند التسليح الكثيف...
.
.
الهزاز ضروري في الاعمده والجسور لكن صبة الارضيه مو ضروري بس لضمان تجانس الخرسانه
.
.
علي إلا يزيد تواجده في مكان واحد عن 7 ثواني....أي للحظة.....






​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يونيو 2015)

صورة


أنواع الكمرات (الجسور beams)
كمرة مخفية....كمرة مقلوبة....كمرة ساقطة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 يونيو 2015)

صورة


معلومه ,,,,,,,,,,, الفاصل الرئسي في المباني يتم عمل الفاصل في المباني عند وجود فاصل انشائي في الخرسانه
لا يقل عن سمك 2,سم منع من حدوث تشقوقات في المباني



​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 يونيو 2015)

صورة


قبل صب الميدة (الجسور الأرضية) يتم الرش بكثافة داخل القالب لتنظيفه من الاتربة ومنع الخشب من امتصاص ماء الخرسانة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 يونيو 2015)

صورة


تصميم رائع _
من تصميم كريم رشيد 
‫#‏محمد_البطراوى



_​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 يونيو 2015)

صورة



سبب توزيع الحديد بالعتبه البسيطة
م.فرقان الحلو
1- الأسياخ العلوية ....لمقاومة الضغط 
2- الكانات...تقاوم قوة القص shear
3- الأسياخ الوسطية.... تقاوم قوي الألتواء...
4- الأسياخ السفلية ....تقاوم قوي الشد




​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 يونيو 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 يونيو 2015)

صورة



لمحبي أستخدام الكتل الخرسانية وتأثيرتها المعمارية.... 
فاتونييت لعمل تشطيبات بجودة للخرسانات
VETONIT Super Gloss Enamel Paint 
Has excellent gloss and color retention properties on exterior usage. Can be directly applied on VETONIT Universal Putty or Finish WR for interior walls and on VETONIT Exterior Filler or Finish WR EG on external walls. Intended for use on properly primed metallic and wooden substrates. May also be used on walls and ceilings. Is highly resistant to t...he weather conditions and can be used in any atmospheric conditions for both inside and outside.
 Technical Data:
Colors: Available in white, black and a variety of colors which may be intermixed.
Viscosity: 95 + 1-20 secs. No: Ford cup at 21. C. 
Flash Point: Over 100 degree F. 
Solids (weight): Approximately 65% (China white). 
Solids (volume): Approximately 47% (China white). 
Specific Gravity: Approximately 1.15 Kgs/liter (China white).
Dry Film Thickness: 1.2 Mils. Calculated 
Packing: Available in 18 liter drums.



​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 يونيو 2015)

صورة


ما هو السبب؟
.
.
م. Ammar Alsaqer
قبل البدء بأي حفر يجب دراسة الوضع عند جميع جوانب الحفر، فإذا كان الحفر قريب من مباني أو أسوار أو طرق أو مياه يجب تدعيم جوانب الحفر قبل البدء به وتسمى عملية التدعيم هذه ال shoring, أما إذا لم يكن هناك أية مباني أو مرافق مجاورة لعملية الحفر فيكتفى بالحفر بزاوية مائلة 45 درجة لمنع انهيار جوانب الحفر....
.
.
السبب هو وجود حائط ساند من الطوب الاسمنتي و ليس من الخرسانة المسلحة انهار بفعل تأثير الضغط الجانبي للتربة
وقد يكون سبب الضغط هو نتيجة اعمال حفر بالقكعة الجانبية احدث خلل في توازن ضغط التربة
.
.
الردميات خلف الجدار قد تكون غضارية تعرضت للانتفاخ بسبب الرطوبة ..وبكل الحالات تصميم الجدار غير مناسب..
.
.
حفر بدون تامين للجار من منسوب الحفر الذي تخطي منسوب قواعد السور ...... محاولة توفير الستائر الساندة و لكن العواقب وخيمة.
.
.
م. أحمد البوص
الأسباب كثيرة منها
( 1 ) عدم وجود شدادات رابطة بين السور والمبني
( 2 ) عدم وجود قواعد للسور فمن الواضح إنكسار الميدة والأعمدة معا
( 3 ) عدم الدك الجيد لردمية السور والأهم من ذلك عدم الحفر ووصول أساس السور للمنسوب المناسب على الأقل 1.5 متر في حالة قبول إختبار التربة ومقارنتها بالأحمال
( 4 ) من المفترض على يقوم بالحفر بجوار مبنى قائم الإبتعاد مسافة لا تقل عن 1 متر إلى 1.5 متر وبشكل مائل وعمل دعم للتربة
.
.
الحل: 
أفتكر حيزيل أجزاء حطام السور ....ثم يبني حائط ساند ....ويردم خلفها علي طبقات مع الدمك كل 30 سم من الرمل.....مع رشها بالماء....حتي الوصول لمنسوب الجار المطلوب.....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 يونيو 2015)

صورة


اقصى (أكبر) مسافة راسية بين الكانات لا تزيد عن 20سم



​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 يونيو 2015)

صورة



الكتلة المستطيلة للمبني....
ويضادها ويتفاعل معها أسطوانات
المصمت و الزجاج
واحدة تعلو.....وواحدة تظهر من قلب المبني
لتصنع غموض و مفاجاة...
وفراغات حولها بالداخل...
وحتي إسطوانة السلم.....
ودوائر السطح تتفاعل معهم.....دائرة فتحة النخلة....ودائرة إضاءة للسطح...
وهناك كتلة منحنية تتفاعل مع الأسطوانة بلونها الداكن ومع إسطوانة الأمام الغاطسة بنفس اللون.....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 يونيو 2015)

صورة



جميلة نسب الأعمدة و رشاقتها....
وسقفها المتقطع بخطوطه المنحنية...
وكذلك الحديد الفورفورجية....وبانوهات حوائط السلم بلونها الأخضر...
ودائرية السقف الساقط للسلم...بنزول نجفة صهريج زجاج
... وجمال الدبل هايت...وإطلاله بسطة العلوي علي هوول المعيشة....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 يونيو 2015)

صورة




لو حديد البلاطة 5 أسياخ/ متر
يبقى المسافة بين كل سيخين متتاليين 20 سم و لا 25 سم...؟
.
.
لازم تكون خمسة اسياخ لكن يتم قياس المتر من منتصف الفراغ الى منتصف الفراغ و بهذه الحالة بتكون المسافة من منتصفي سيخين متتاليين 20 سم و يجب ملاحظة ان يتم زيادة سيخ واحد على كامل عرض البلاطة اي اذا كان عرض البلاطة 4 م فيجب ان يكون عدد الاسياخ فيها 21 سيخ



​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 يونيو 2015)

صورة



التكلفه المبدئيه لاى مشروع أو يكون عندك شقه أو عماره تريد سريعا معرفة كمياتها بدون حصر
فلابد وأنت مهندس ان تكون حاضر الذهن سريع الرد سواء لمالك المشروع أو لزميلك أو لنفسك
ومن هذه المعدلات التى تم تقديرها بعد حصر العديد من المشاريع التى تم تنفيذها هى كالاتى :-​

1- اجمالى كميات مكعبات الخرسانه المسلحه المطلوبه للمبنى = 40 الى 50 % من اجمالى مسطح الادوار لهذا المبنى ويتوقف ذلك على نوع بلاطه الاسقف ونوع الاساسات...
مثال: عماره سكنيه بمسطح الدور = 300 م2 وعدد الادوار = 10 ادوار
اذن اجمالى مسطحات العماره = 300 * 10 = 3000 م2
اذن اجمالى مكعب الخرسانه المسلحه لهذه العماره من الاساسات للدور الاخير = 0.45* 3000 = 1350 متر مكعب
2- نسبة ووزن الحديد المسلح فى القواعد المسلحه المنفصله بدون وجود ميدات رابطه = 45 الى 60 كجم/م3 م3(للمتر المكعب)
3- نسبة ووزن الحديد المسلح فى القواعد المسلحه المنفصله مع وجود ميدات رابطه بين القواعد المسلحه = 90 الى 100 كجم / م3 م3(للمتر المكعب)
4- نسبة ووزن الحديد فى البلاطه العاديه solid slab من 90 الى 100 كجم /م3(للمتر المكعب)
يعنى مكعب السقف بالتقريب = مسطح الدور الواحد * 22 الى 25 سم
5- نسبة ووزن الحديد فى البلاطه الهوردى hollow block من 120 لى 130 كجم/ م3(للمتر المكعب) ( مع ملاحظة أن مكعب السقف شامل الطوب الهوردى)


6- نسبة ووزن الحديد فى البلاطه اللاكمريه flat slab = 130 الى 150 كجم/م3 (للمتر المكعب)
7- كمية مكعبات خرسانه الاعمده فى الدور الواحد = 15 الى 25 % من كمية مكعبات الخرسانه المسلحه لهذا الدور
8- نسبة ووزن الحديد فى الاعمده وحوائط القص = 180 الى 250 كجم/م3 (للمتر المكعب)
9-عدد الطوب المطلوب للبلاطه الهوردى للدور الواحد = مسطح الدور الواحد مضروبا فى 4 الى 5 طوبات مقاس 20 *40 * ارتفاع الطوبه المذكور فى اللوحات
مثال : سقف بمسطح أفقى = 300 م2 والسقف كله بلاطه هوردى يحتاج هذا السقف الى عدد طوب هوردى = 300 م2 * 4.5 طوبه = 1350 طوبه بمقاس 20 *40 * ارتفاع الطوبه المذكور فى اللوحات
10-عدد الطوب لعمل مبانى الدور الواحد مقاس 25*12*6 سم = 85 الى 95 طوبه للمتر المسطح الافقى من الدور الواحد
مثال : المسطح الافقى للدور المتكرر لعماره سكنيه = 300 م2 فان كمية الطوب المطلوبه بمقاس 25*12*6 سم لبناء هذا الدور = 300 * 90 =27000 طوبه اى سبعه وعشرون الف طوبه بالتقريب طبعا


11-عدد شكاير الاسمنت اللازمه لبناء الف طوبه مقاس 25*12*6 سم = 3.50 الى 4 شكاير
12- اجمالى مسطح المحاره الداخليه للدور الواحد أو للشقه على سبيل المثال= مسطح الدور أو مسطح الشقه مضروبا فى عدد= 2.70 الى 3.00 على حسب ارتفاع الدور
مثال : شقه بمسطح 150 م2 المسطحات التقريبيه للمحاره (اللياسه) الداخليه = 150 م2 *2.8 = 420 م2 تقريبا
13- معدل استهلاك معجون الدهانات للحوائط الداخليه عدد 3 سكينه = 1.50 الى 2.00 م2 لكل 1.00 كجم معجون
14- معدل استهلاك دهان البلاستك الداخلى عدد 3 اوجه = 6.00 الى 8.00 م2 لكل 1 لتر بلاستك
15- معدل استهلاك برميل البتومين الممتلى انتاج شركة الاسكندريه اللازم لعزل الخرسانه المسلحه بعدد 2 وجه = 60 الى 70 م2 لكل برميل

 م. خريجة معمارية للتصميم المعمارى





​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 يونيو 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يوليو 2015)

لو سمحتو ي باش مهندسين عندى استفسار 
انا عاوز اعمل سلم داخلى ف البيت يربط الدور التانى ب التالت دا ياثر ع المبنى لما اقص ف السقف وﻻ عادى
.
.
ممكن.......
بس لما تيجي تكسر فتحة السقف لا تقطع كامل الحديد وكسحه لفوق لعمل upstand بيقوي المنطقة المحيطة بالفتحة اللي انت احدثتها في البلاطة
.
.



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يوليو 2015)

صورة



ما هى نصيحتك للعازل فى الحمام ؟؟ ضروري أم لا
عفوا....لم أختر الصورة المناسبة للموضوع من google images
.
.
... لما تخلص شغل السباكة تفرش رمل مع خلطه باسمنت جاف وبعدين تعمل صبة بسيطة كده فوق الرمل وبعدين تعزله
.
.
العزل ما هو الا حماية للعنصر الخرساني المعرض للرطوبة وبالتالي يؤثر علي بلاطة السقف والاعمدة المحيطة بالبلاطة في صورة صدأ حديد مما يقلل من كفاءة المبني وعمره الافتراضي.... يعني لما تصرف علي حمام مبلغ وقدره تستخسر تصرف مبلغ زهيد في العزل ليه





​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يوليو 2015)

جرت هذه المحادثة أمامي:
في مشروع بناء غرفة اقترح مهندس المقاول على الاستشاري أن يقوم بصب الأعمدة مع الكمرات مع سقف الغرفة مرة واحدة 
لكن الاستشاري رفض بحجة أن هناك عناصر أفقية و عناصر شاقولية و أن انكماش الخرسانة سوف يتسبب بتشققات بين العناصر الإنشائية. فما رأيكم دام فضلكم؟
.
....
على فكرة أنا كان رأيي أنه لا مانع من ذلك لأنها ستصب ككتلة واحدة و هي مادة واحدة لها عامل انكماش واحد و طلبت منه إذا كان هناك دراسة علمية أو إشارة في أي كود على ذلك فليدلنا عليها عسى أن ننتفع بها و لكن لا يوجد أي رد منه حتى الآن
​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يوليو 2015)

صورة



بيت من أكياس الأرض أو الرمل.....Earthbag
بكاليفورنيا....أمريكا....
متي تبدء مبناك؟!
بحثت عن التكلفة بهذة الطريقة....فوجدتها
16 دولار لل SQ ft ...
إذا كانت العمالة مجانية....
وفي هذا الموقع في مقولة اخري....قد يكلف البيت الصغير 150 مترمربع
بحوالي 35000 جنية = 5000 دولار
 الرابط: http://www.earthbagbuilding.com/faqs/costs.htm
موقع أخر ....عامل حسابات التكلفة للبيت ....6 دولار لل SQ FT 
الرابط: http://www.naturalbuildingblog.com/cost-of-earthbag-houses/
http://www.permies.com/t/6832/earth-bag/Cheapest-earthbags





​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يوليو 2015)

صورة




من أسباب إنهيار المباني والمنشآت .
هناك أسباب عديدة ومختلفة قد تؤدي لانهيار المباني بشكل جزئ او كلي او تؤدي إلي تقصير عمرها الافتراضي بحيث يتوجب إخلائها في اقرب وقت لملاحظة هذه الأسباب والتي قد تشمل :

1) عدم اخذ الاحتياطات الفنية وإتباع المعايير الهندسية عند التأسيس
التأسيس علي تربه طفيلية دون عمل إحلال للتربة ودك جيد للتربة , وعدم الحيطة لوجود كيماويات في ألتربه قد تودي لتآكل وتفاعلات للخرسانة ...وحديد التسليح , يحدث هذا كلما قرب المبني من المصانع ومرامي النفايات .
في جميع الحالات المذكورة يجب التصميم واخذ الإحتياطات وفقا لكل حاله وعمل الاختبارات الضرورية واخذ المعلومات اللازمة لعمل تصميم مناسب .
إهمال عمل الجسات واختبارات إجهاد التربة عامل رئيس ومهم يتناساه الكثيرون لأسباب عديدة أهمها الرغبة في التوفير واستخراج التراخيص بطريقه صوريه وإسناد الأمر إلي غير أهله .
هناك أيضا مشكله التأسيس علي أنقاض ومناطق ردم أو أماكن أثريه حيث إن هذا يعني وجود طبقات ردم يجب إزالتها للوصول للأرض المناسبة للتأسيس وبموجب التقارير الفنية الواردة من المختصين .

2) إهمال تنفيذ واستلام الحفر
• إهمال في تحديد واستلام المنسوب
• عدم الالتزام بالدك والتسوية الجيدة
• عدم نزح المياه الراكدة أو المتراكمة علي التربة
• عدم أزاله جيده للشوائب والأملاح التي قد تكون في التربة
• عدم توسعه جوانب الحفر وتثبيت القواعد بطريقه خاطئه
• عدم الاهتمام بحماية جوانب الحفر من حدوث أي انهيار قد يحدث بعد الاستلام وقبل الصب للخرسانة

3) إهمال تنفيذ الردم
• إهمال عمل طبقات إحلال مناسبة
• الدك السيئ
• إحداث تلفيات للقواعد والأساسات بسبب المعدات
• الرقابة السيئة لأعمال الردم التي قد ينتج عنها أخطاء وتلاشي لمعالم المبني ومحاوره

4) البناء في مناطق معرضه للانهيار دون اخذ ذلك بالاعتبار إثناء التصميم
هناك مناطق قد تكون معرضه للهزات الأرضية حيث من المفترض أن يتم الأخذ بالاعتبار للزلازل والهزات عند تصميم الأعمال الخرسانية والمباني , حيث يتم حساب الجهد الذي يحدث نتيجة للزلازل طبقا للكود .

5) عدم ملائمة التصميم الإنشائي والمعماري
قد يحدث وان يهمل المالك أو المسئول عن التنفيذ أو المصمم عمل التصميم بشكل كلي أو جزئ مثل :
• إهمال في تصميم الخلطة الخرسانية mix design وعمل اختبارات الرمل والزلط والماء والإضافات الكيميائية
• عدم دقة التصميم الإنشائي والإهمال في الأخذ بالمعايير والكود وعمل حسابات خاطئه للأحمال بأنواعها المختلفة
• عدم الاستناد لتقارير جيده ومن مصادر موثوق بها بالنسبة لأعمال التربة و الأساسات
• عدم الاهتمام بعمل فواصل تمدد
• عدم مراعاة للظروف المحيطة بالمبني مثل المياه الجوفية ونحوها ..!!!
• تصميم إنشائي بطرق مخالفه وغير مناسبة مثل عدم التقييد بعمل شدات لقواعد الجار
• أخطاء رسم معماري ( كتابه أبعاد ..., أقطار تسليح ....., .......الخ )
• لا وجود لرسومات تنفيذية
• أعمال التكسير بسبب عدم توفر رسومات للكهرباء والميكانيكا


6) عدم التقيد بالمواصفات والمخططات إثناء التنفيذ 
فقدان الالتزام بالكود والإلمام بالمواصفات والمواد والمخططات التنفيذية كل هذا بالإضافة لعدم العناية بضبط ورقابه الجودة أثناء التنفيذ مسببات قد تودي لمشاكل للمبني أو انهياره مستقبلا لا سمح الله .
فعلي كل مهندس أن يتفهم كيفية الرقابة وضبط الجودة لكافة الخامات والمواد المستخدمة في مشروعه ومدي تأثيرها عليه .

7) استخدام مواد سيئة لا تصلح ولا تتوافق مع المواصفات
معظم المهندسين يكتفون بالمعاينة الظاهرية للمواد دون عمل الاختبارات لهذه المواد وهنا يجب الاهتمام بصوره اكبر للمواد التي تدخل في الخرسانة مثل الماء والرمل والزلط وحديد التسليح والإسمنت والإضافات
حيد التسليح يجب أن يستخدم وفقا لما ورد بالمخططات وإن لزم التعديل فيتوجب عمل الحسابات التصميمية الدقيقة له .
يجب استلام الحديد ومعاينته قبل شده وتنظيفه من الصدأ السطحي إن وجد ويتوجب عدم استخدام أي نوع من أنواع حديد التسليح يكون مجهول المصدر
وفي جميع الأحوال يجب التقيد بكود البناء المعمول به بكل بلد

8) أخطاء في التنفيذ و التصميم
هناك أخطاء عديدة قد ترتكب أثناء التنفيذ و التصميم منها علي سبيل المثال وليس الحصر :.
.عدم استخدام الكود الصحيح في التصميم
.عدم اخذ بعين الاعتبار تاثير الرياح و الزلازل
• عدم المتابعة الجيدة والاستلام الصحيح لحديد التسليح وقطاعاته
• عدم التأكد من التكسيح للحديد والبحور في الكمرات والبلاطات وكذلك في العزوم و الإنحناءت والكانات للكابولي
• حدوث انفصال للخرسانة أثناء الصب وتنتج بسبب تأخر عربات الخلط والمضخات مما قد يودي إلي تقليب أكثر من المطلوب لمكونات الخلطة الخرسانية حيث أن فترة التقليب تعتمد علي سرعة الخلاطه إضافة لاستخدام الهزازات بطريقه خاطئه ولمدة كبيرة
• تغيير قطاعات الحديد دون دراسة حيث يقوم المهندس أو المسئول بتغيير مقاس بمقاس سواء كان اكبر آو اصغر وهذا استبدال سيئ غير مدروس حيث إن هناك إجهاد للتماسك بين الحديد والخرسانة يجب أخذه بعين الاعتبار , فقد يحدث تعشيش أثناء الصب ناتج عن زيادة بالأقطار وعدم نفوذ الخرسانة
• إهمال في استخدام الشدات الخشبية والسفالات

9) الحوادث والصدمات
هناك بعض المباني والمنشآت التي قد تكون معرضه للصدمات والحوادث خصوصا ما كان منها قريب للشوارع الرئيسية والطرق السريعة لذلك من الأفضل عمل الاحتياطيات وحمايتها بما يتناسب مع موقعها وحالتها .

10) تعديلات وتغيير في الاستخدام للمباني
هناك اختلافات وفروق شاسعة للأحمال سواء الحية أو الميتة بين الأنشطة لكل نوع من أنواع ألابنيه فالمدرسة تختلف عن المكتبة والمستشفي يختلف عن المخزن والمصنع يختلف عن المعمل والسكن الخاص يختلف عن الفندق ... وهكذا فإن أي تغيير أو تعديل في نوع الأنشطة قد يحدث مشاكل للمبني تكبر كلما زاد الحمل عليه فليس من المعقول أن تحول فيلا صغيره مخصصه ومصممه لأحمال معينه إلي مدرسه تحوي أضعاف أضعاف ما كان معد لها بالتصميم .

11) المياه والرطوبة وإهمال العزل المائي والحراري
• قد تتعرض الأساسات للتآكل واختلاط مواد كيمائية مختلفة بسبب وجود مياه أسفل المبني تؤدي لتفاعلات مع الحديد والخرسانة ووجود الماء لوحده يسبب صدأ وتآكل الحديد , أضف إلي ذلك ما تسببه المياه الجوفية ومياه الصرف الصحي أو المياه الناتجة عن التسرب بسبب تلف بالتمديدات و البيارات القريبة .........الخ . لذلك من الواجب الاهتمام بحماية المباني من الأسفل بالبدرومات والأساسات وعمل نظام عزل جيد ومناسب لحماية المبني يضمن الحماية من كافة العوامل والظروف المحيطة بالمبني .
• تسرب مياه الأمطار من الأسطح الغير معزولة بطريقة جيده مما ينتج عنه فصل بين الحديد والخرسانة نتيجة تآكل للحديد بسبب الصدأ
• الإهمال في لياسة وتلبيس الواجهات مما يعرض الخرسانة للظروف الجوية دون حماية حيث أن بياض الواجهات ليس مقتصرا علي الناحية الجمالية بل هو لحماية الخرسانة أيضا من العوامل الجوية
• عدم الاهتمام بالخرسانة والعناية بها من الداخل بمعالجة تلفيات العزل وصرف الحمامات والسباكة بطرق سيئة فصرف الغسالات والمياه الناتجة من الحمامات لها تأثير سلبي بسبب ما تحوي من مواد كيمائية تؤثر علي الحديد والخرسانة إضافة لتسرب المياه نحو التمديدات الكهربائية في أسقف الحمامات والغرف . لذلك يجب أن تعزل الحمامات والمطابخ بنظام عزل مائي مناسب , وان يكون واضحا للمستخدمين طريقة الاستخدام وتلافي إتلاف العزل سواء للحمامات أو الأسطح بطرق مباشرة كالتكسير أو غي مباشرة كاستخدام المياه بكثرة وغمر الحوائط والأبواب مما يسهل نفوذ المياه حتى بوجود العزل الجيد .

12) الترميمات والتوسع دون دراسة
• ترميم غير مدروس واستخدام مواد تحدث تلفيات للحديد
• عمل دعائم إضافية بمقاسات لا تتحملها الأساسات أو التربة
• ترميم بفريق غير متخصص ومواد غير مناسبة
• عدم الأخذ بالاعتبار أثناء الترميم لأي اعتبار للوزن والإجهاد ومعامل الأمان .
• إحداث تكسير في الحوائط الحاملة
•زيادة ارتفاعات دون دراسة أو مراجعة لمختصين ودون تراخيص

13) إهمال في الصيانة
للأسف الشديد فإن مفهوم الصيانة مفقود بمجتمعنا العربي لأسباب كثيرة لا نستطيع أن نحصرها لكن أهما وأبرزها هو ما يدفع نظير القيام بأعمال الصيانة والتي لا تعتبر غريبة لو دفعت نظير صحة الفرد أو إصلاح سيارته أو جهازه بينما هي غريبة وغير منطقية من وجهة نظر الفرد في مجتمعنا بالنسبة للمبني الذي يسكن فيه وأجياله من بعده !!!!! , المجتمعات الغربية تعطي للصيانة أهمية قد تفوق أهمية إنشاء المبني .
الصيانة تعني الكشف الدوري علي كل عنصر من عناصر المبني واهم هذه العناصر هي العناصر الإنشائية بالأجهزة الحديثة والمتطورة لعلاج أي خلل في بدايته , كذلك الاهتمام بكل ما قد يؤثر علي المبني وسلامته .

14) تآكل الحديد والخرسانة
يحدث تآكل حديد التسليح والخرسانة لأحد الأسباب ألتاليه :
• قرب الأساسات من أماكن الصرف سواء للمصانع أو المخلفات البشرية
• تآكل بسبب إهمال الصيانة والمعالجات الفورية لتسرب المياه
• ارتفاع منسوب المياه الجوفية دون أخذه بعين الاعتبار إثناء التصميم والتنفيذ
• أحمال كبيرة أو معدات ثقيلة
• هزات وزلازل
• تغيير وتحول في الاستخدام
• أعمال حفر بجوار الأساسات دون الأخذ بالاحتياطات
• تسرب بالمياه سواء من الأمطار أو غيره وحدوث 
هبوط مفاجئ للتربة لهذا السبب
• درجات حرارة بسبب الحرائق المجاورة أو الجو وحدوث انفصال للحوائط

15) مشاكل للمباني المجاورة
قد يحدث انهيار لمبني مجاور سواء كان كليا أو جزئيا فقد يكون آيلا للسقوط ولذلك لابد من اخذ حالة المباني المجاورة بالحسبان سواء كان ذلك أثناء التصميم أو التنفيذ والصيانة وإجراء الترميمات




​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يوليو 2015)

صورة


تصميم رائع. 
‫


#‏محمد_البطراوى‬

رائع....علاقات الكتل المصمته بخطوطها المائلة الزجاجية كشبابيك....وتضاد المصمت مع الممرات الزجاجية.......
حجم الخطوط المائلة في الكتلتين...وتضادهم بمبالغة حجمها في الكتلة الكبيرة....
من وسط المصمت في الكتل الثلاثة...تظهر كتل زجاجية...لتلاقي الممرات الزجاجية بالكتلتين....وبالكورنر بأعلي بمبني المنتصف...وتبادلها كتلة زجاج بالأرضي....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يوليو 2015)

صورة


الطوب الاسمنتى غلبا ما يستخدم فى بناء الحوائط الداخلية للحمامات لاته يتحمل الرطوبة بنسبة عالية .... 
وهو ايضا ما يتم به عمل اوتار تحت اللبشة او الحصيرة المسلحة...
.
.
الطوب الاسمنتي مصنوع من الخرسانه والطوب الاحمر من الطين...
.
.
وفى المناصق التى تخشى من تسرب الرطوبة اليها أو حتى وجود مياه بها يستخدم الطوب الاسمنتى ...
مثل جدران الحمامات مناطق أسفل البدروم وهكذا ....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يوليو 2015)

صورة



من الملاحظات المهمة عند تنفيذ او استلام الكمرات أو الاعمدة الخرسانية بالنسبة للكانات ... 
أن يتم عمل قفل الكانة بطريقة تبادلية ....
لكيلا تكون المنطقة الضعيفة فى مكان واحد زى الوصلات كده ....
.
.
فيما يخص موضوع قفل الكانات التبادليه موضوع منتشر في الاوساط الهندسيه حتى ان بعض الحدادين 
واول مايباشر باعمال حداده الجسور يسأل المشرف هل تريدون تبادلي ام عادي...
والحقيقه من وجهه نظري الموضوع مهم في حاله الجسور المعرضه الى عزوم لي torqe شديده 
اما الجسور العاديه
اقصد التي كاناتها توضع لمقاومه القص فلا داعي لعمل تبادل بقفل الكانات
هذا ما تعلمته في حياتي وقد يقبل الصحه والخطأ



​


----------



## سدن الشوق (5 يوليو 2015)

رووووعه يعطيك الف عافيه لاختياراتك


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يوليو 2015)

صورة


من الملاحظات المهمة قبل القيام باعمال اللياسة :- 
( البياض – اللياسة – Plaster) 
تركيب شبك معدنى مجلفن(غير قابل للصدأ)" بين المبانى والعنصر الخرسانى والاماكن التى يخشى ظهوى التشققات او التنميلات فيها ...
بين الكمرات الساقطة والمبانى
بين الhغمدة الخرسانية والمبانى .......
شبك معدنى بعرض 20 سم (10سم العنصر الخرسانى +10سم المبانى )...
من التعليقات....م.Tarek Hamada
اساس تركيب سللك الفواصل هو اسلوب التركيب..التثبيت بمسمار فيشر ووردة بالخرسانة و
التثبيت بمسمار صلب ووردة بالمبانى ...ا
لتثبيت كل 60 سم من الجهتين على الا يكونا على خط واحد من اعلى واسفل










​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يوليو 2015)

صورة


من الاعمال المفضلة قبل القيام بتركيب الابواب وعند بناء حوائط الطوب ... عمل ما يسمى بلغة السوق محاكية ليتم تثبيت الباب فيها بدلا من تكسير خرسانة العمود وصعوبة ذلك ...
وبعض المهندسين يفضلون عمل الفتحات ملاصقة للأعمدة المسلحة ويفضلون أن يكون العمود المسلح أحد كتفي الفتحة..
مسألة تفضيل ...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يوليو 2015)

سدن الشوق قال:


> رووووعه يعطيك الف عافيه لاختياراتك


متشكر....جزاك الله خير....


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يوليو 2015)

صورة



فى بعض المشاريع او المشاريع الحكومية يطلب بعض المهندسين او الاستشاريين 
تركيب كانة بعين فى حديد الاعمدة الخرسانية ... 
* للحفاظ على راسية والتوزيع الجيد لاسياخ العمود ... 
وفى احيان اخرى لا يتم عمل هذه الكانة لانها كانة صعبة للحداد ....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يوليو 2015)

صورة



يفضل وضع خوابير خشب مع كسر طوب...إذا تواجدت مسافة لا تكفي لوضع صف مدماك طوب
بين الحائط والخرسانة سقف أو كمرة.....
وتسمي بالتشحيط...





​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 يوليو 2015)

اجعل هاتفك آلة لحساب مساحة الاراضي
http://goo.gl/SeSf3G




​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 يوليو 2015)

صورة

جهاز فريد تطرحه شركة بوش ضمن منتجاتها و يتمتل بجهاز ليزر تركيب البلاط 
http://goo.gl/Kngb09




​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 يوليو 2015)

صورة


اكبر مسافه بين قضبان التسليح وفق 
الكود المصري...... لايزيد عن 20 سم ولا عن ضعف سمك البلاطة
 الكود الامريكي.... لايزيد عن 45 سم ولا عن ثلاث أضعاف سمك البلاطة
م.فرقان الحلو



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 يوليو 2015)

صورتين


تكرارية عناصر الخشب بالأسقف المائلة...gable
في أرتفاعات مختلفة...
بالدبلكس...
ده من تصميمي....







​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 يوليو 2015)

3 صور


مكتبة الأسكندرية....
عندما يجتمع الأبداع المعماري مع الإنشائي
فكرة قرص الشمس المائل...علي شاطئ البحر
نقل قوة تأثير الشمس منذ عهد الفراعنة لتمر مع الزمن
خلال مبني واحد........
لتجمع الأفكار...وتعكسها كطبيعة الشمس بأضاءتها ولكن بفكر القراءة
بنظرة فلسفية....لنور العلم....
وأنشائي السقف بفتحاته المربعة...ومثلث غطائها الخشب ككاسر لأشعة الشمس... 
والأعمدة بنهايتها ميزت بطابع خاص يكمل المبني....
ومصاطب مستويات الرفوف و الجلسات....
لمبني يمثل رمز لمدينة....ويتعدي العالمية.....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 يوليو 2015)

صورة


فى بعض الاحيان يستخدم الطوب الخفاف الابيض فى اعمل البناء بالطوب اما لتخفيف الوزن او بعض التوفير...
ومما يجب ملاحظته انه لا يتم زيادة عدد المداميك عن ثلاثة ويستخدم الطوب الاحمر العادى لزيادة جساءة الحائط
.
....
وطبعا يجب بناء كتف المبانى طوب احمر ليتحمل الدق لتركيب الابواب الخشبية
وكذلك البلسقالة (جانبي الشباك) ليتحمل تركيب الشباك الخشبى






​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 يوليو 2015)

صورة



من المفضل استخدام المغسلة المعلقة بدل العادية
و خصوصا للحمامات الصغيرة...لسهولة التنظيف تحتها....وعدم الزحمة....
م.فرقان الحلو



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 يوليو 2015)

صورة


الحالة اللى وصل ليها السقف ناتجة عن تربية طيور لمدة لاتقل عن 30 سنة تقريبا مع الأهمال ويوجد ترخيم فى السقف مع وجود شروخ .. ايه الحل الإقتصادى للمعالجة .. النظام الانشائى الحوائط الحاملة 
وقد تحدث نفس الحالة لتجمعات المطر بالسطح....
.
.
لو كان سقف سطح يجب عمل عزل رطوبة له ثانيا تكسير البياض وإظهار الحديد والتأكد من أن قطاع الحديد لم يقل عن .67 من قطاعه الاصلى ثم تنطيفه بفرشه سلك ودهانه بماده ايبوكسى 131 وفى حالة نقص قطاع الحديد يتم عمل تدعيم للحديد وزرع حديد جديد وتنظيف اى خرس...انه مطبله
.
.
تكسير البلاطه وقص الحديد لانك هتلاقيه رفيع جدا بفعل الصدأ وزرع حديد والصب باستخدام الايبوكسي والاديبوند وكيماويات اخري
 البلاطه هتتكسر بسهوله جدا وهتكسرها لانها نفسها بقت ضعيفه



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 يوليو 2015)

صورة



سقف هوردى الأعصاب فى الأتجاهين
( 2way hollow bolck slabs)
تم استخدام البولسترين (الفليين) فى الأسقف لتخفيف الوزن
.
....
هذه اقرب الى المعصبة الووفل منها الى الهوردي 
بسبب استخدام الفلين والسمك كبير 
اضافة ان الاعصاب ذات ابعاد كبيرة
.
.
وكذلك يمنع حركة الفلين تماما
و نلاحظ ان ارتفاع البولسترين اكبر من ارتفاع الكمرات ؟
.
.
اعجبني فكرة البسكوت فوق الفلين (البولسترين) لرفع حديد بلاطة التغطية
.
.
ممتازة ، لكن يجب ملاحظة ان سماكة السقف لن تقل عن 40 سم على ما اتوقع ، وانه لابد من السقف المستعار مايعني ان تصل سماكة السقف من اسفل المستعار الى وجه البلاط الى متر تقريباً .
والفائدة رائعة ، بحور طويلة ولا كمرات ساقطة





​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 يوليو 2015)

صورة


تسليح عمود ثماني من تركيا
.
.
يجب ان يرعى الدقق في كيفية ربط حديد التسليح الرئيسي الاحزمم لانه ممكن رحمة او تشابك هذه الاحزمة قد تؤدي مشكلة عند الصب بحيث تعمل انفصال في مكونات الكونكريت
....
.

انت بس زود الميه شوية فى العمود ده و انت بتصب و انسى موضوع التعشيش خالص - و العمود هيطلع زى البسكويته - اشترى منى انا شوفت كتير
ومش ممكن يحصل تعشيش بعد كده 



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 يوليو 2015)

صورة



تسليح البلاطة المصمتة الكابولية



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 يوليو 2015)

صورة



الجسات
نحتاج الى جستين كل 300 م2 من مساحة المبنى و تكون فى الاركان
اذا زاد عدد الجسات عن اربعه يتم تنفيذ الاربعه الاولى فى الاركان و الباقى داخل مساحة المبنى
لا يقل عدد الجسات عن اثنين
تقرير الجسات يحدد قوة تحمل التربه و منه يتم تحديد النظام الانشائى قواعد او لبشه او خوازيق...
و يحدد منسوب الحفر
و يحدد ضرورة وجود احلال من عدمه
و يحدد منسوب المياه الجوفيه
و يحدد نوع الاسمنت فى الخرسانه اسفل الارض
و يحدد سمك الغطاء الخرسانى اسفل الارض 



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 يوليو 2015)

صورة



الطوب الأبيض الخفيف ...مميزاته:-

خفة وزن الطوب الخفيف يوفر 20-25% فى كمية الخرسانه بالهيكل ،
وأثناء عملية البناء يمكن حمل بلوك الطوب الخفيف بيد واحده مما يؤدى إلى إنتاجية متميزة .
....
.
بلوكات الطوب الخفيف تعطى مستوى عالى من العزل الحرارى عند إستخدامها فى الحوائط و فى البلاطات ذات الأعصاب مما يوفر فى إستهلاك كهرباء دون الحاجه إلى مواد عازله إضافية .
.
.
يمكن إستخدام بلوكات الطوب الخفيف فى مبانى الحوائط الحامله و الحوائط غير الحاامله نظرأ لأنها تتميز بمقاومه عاليه للضغط ( 40-50 كجم/سم ) .
.
.
تساعد خفية وزن الطوب الخفيف ( 600-650 كجم/م3 ) و مقاومته العالية للضغط على تقليل الأحمال و الإجهادات السيزماتيكية المؤثرة على هيكل المبنى عند تعرضه لزلزال .
.
.
لا شك أن الحوائط المبنية بإستخدام بلوكات الطوب الخفيف تعطى إحساس أكبر بالقوه و الأمان 
.
.
أداء الطوب الخفيف لا يتأثر بالعوامل الخارجية مثل الحشرات أو الحرارة أو الصقيع أو الرطوبه .
.
.
تعتبر بلوكات الطوب الخفيف ماده مقاومة للحريق و غير قابله للإشتعال طبقأ للمواصفات القياسية المصريه تقاوم بلوكات الطوب الخفيف الحريق لمدة ساعتان عند درجة حرارة 1200 درجة مئويه دون حدوث أى تغير فى مواصفاتها الفنية .
.
.
بلوكات الطوب الخفيف يمكن رصها بسهولة كما يمكن قطعها و نشرها و ثقبها بسهوله بإستخدام أدوات النجارة العاديه مما يؤدى إلى سهولة عمل مسارات مواسير الكهرباء و السباكة و الخدمات الأخرى . 




​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 يوليو 2015)

م. حازم شعبان
معلومات بسيطة جدا ولكنها مهمة 
المعيشة بالشمال لحسن التهوية ...رياح الشمال
الغرف بالشرق....لتستقبل شروق الشمس
الحمامات بالجنوب...حتي لا تتجه رائحة الحمام لداخل الشقة...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 يوليو 2015)

الطوبة الذكية...
وتحويل المبني الي لعبة ميكانو....
إسلوب جديد قيد التجربة و التنفيذ....
سيوفر التكلفة للنصف ....50%
http://goo.gl/kiBIxK








​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 يوليو 2015)

صورة



م. Muheeb Kassawat
أسكتش لمسجد...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 يوليو 2015)

4 صور


خطوات تنفيذ وتقوية واستلام الشدة الخشبية للسقف .
الشده البلدي دي اسهل شده في ظبط المناسيب















​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 يوليو 2015)

صورة


هل هذا تصرف صحيح؟
لم يتمكن المقاول من اخراج الخشب من تحت القاعدة (المعلقة) فقام بحرقه
.
.
الحرارة العالية تسبب تشهم وتفتت في البنية الخراسانية وان كانت حرارة احتراق الخشب اقل من الجرارة الاازمة الى تفتيت البنى الخرسانية ولكن هذا لايعني انها لاتضر بالهيكل وخاصة انا عملية الاحراق جرت على الطوابق السفلية اي الركائز والقواعد...
.
.
هذا خطأ كبير لأن درجة الحرارة العالية تسبب ضرر كبير على الخرسانة وحديد التسليح



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

دورة برنامج الإظهار السهل والبسيط " Lumion " اللي بتتكون من 7 درووس اون لاين _

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
تعريف البرنامج: البرنامج دة بيظهر اظهار معمارى كامل بما فيه من اشجار و هارد اسكيب و سوفت اسكيب و كمان خامات و ماتريال وكل ده سهل جداً انك توصله بعد الكورس ده ان شاء الله ...
الكورس مقدم من صفحة حياة معماري
ومتنسووش الشيير علشان تفيدوا الناس كلها والكل يتعلم 


الدرس الأول 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMDiceDkkQc&feature=youtu.be

الدرس الثاني 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=062DcwDGE88&feature=youtu.be

الدرس الثالث 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVv8P6c-EQc&feature=youtu.be

الدرس الرابع 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEFsQRnTOmg&feature=youtu.be

الدرس الخامس
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mhh2tNZ4Ko&feature=youtu.be

الدرس السادس
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pSOy8bmOT8&feature=youtu.be

الدرس السابع 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUu1AmEmnDw&feature=youtu.be


متنسووش تعملوا شيير كتييير علشان العلم يتعلم 

ونسألكم الدعاء



_

​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

صورة



برنامج مميز ممكن تتعلمه بسرعة... سهل جدا....لتحميل البرنامج و 7 دروس خفيفة لتعلم البرنامج كله....

العمارة و الفنون Archi_Arts

#كورسات_أون_لين...
كورسات للبرنامج البسيط جدا لوميون " Lumion "
مجموعة من الدروس اون لين 

-مميزات البرنامج :
- سهل التعامل جدا و بسيط 
- ممتاز في الاخراج 
- سرعة في عمليه الريندر 
- مكتبة من الاشجار و الاشخاص الرائعة 

عيوب البرنامج : 
- يحتاج الي امكانيات عاليه 
- لا يضاهي الفيراي و برامج اخري في الريندر لكنه يتميز بالسرعة


- ده بقي موقع للبرنامج فقط فيه اكتر من 200 فيديو من A-Z 


هيخرجك محترف ... 
http://lumion3d.com/tutorials


- سبع دروس لاحمد شرقاوي 
https://www.youtube.com/playlist…


- و ده سلسلة من 6 دروس لشرح البرنامج 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMDiceDkkQc&feature=youtu.be


معندكش البرنامج اصلا و عايز تحملوا ده لينك تحميل البرنامج 
http://kivesustommar.wix.com/softwareeditor#!lumoin4/c16fm

- 
ايه ده سمعت حد بيقول يا باشمهندس مبعرفش اسطب البرنامج خد يا عم الفيديوا هيعلمك ازي تسطب البرنامج 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hgcYITHRQg




​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

صورتين


م. Mahmoud Yousseif 
دا شغل دكتور تامر الجبلى مهندسى معمارى ودا دكتور معروف وليه شغله ف اﻻورجامى اركتكتشر







​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

مشروع التخرج ..
احفظ النصايح دي زي اسمكـ ...

بالأضافة من التعليقات...م. Ahmed Ibrahim
المهم من جواك تقتنع مليووووون المية بمشروعك ومؤمن بأهميتة
وكانه حيتنفذ....



عندي سؤال ازاي يكون المشروع مؤثر في الموقع ؟؟؟

في عوامل كثييرة....بس محتاجة تحليل...
زي تؤثر مع الشوارع في الدخول و الخروج ومواقف السيارات.....
زي المحاور البصرية للرؤية للمشروع يعني كيف سأري المبني من علي بعد بالشارع.....
في برضه لو علي شاطئ بحر او نهر فما هو مدي التفاعل بينهما من رؤية أطلاله....
.في برضه عناصر التصميم ممكن تتأثر بالمكان زي مثلا بناء بالقاهرة القديمة الأثرية 
يمكن أستخدام الأبراج و الساحات والقبب و القبوات والملاقف والأباليق.......




​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

صورتين


أعمال دمك التربة :-
دواعي استخدام طبقات الإحلال
1 - رفع منسوب التأسيس
2- زيادة قدرة تحمل التربة
3 - البعد عن منطقة تأثير المياه الجوفية أو حماية الأساسات من تأثيرها ...
و عادة ما تنفذ طبقات الإحلال بتربة أقوى من التربة الأصلية أو على الأقل مساوية لها 
و يتم تنفيذها على طبقات لا يتعدى سمك الطبقة 30 سم و تدمك جيدا مع الرش بالماء .
ويستخدم الهراس Compactor للمواقع الكبيرة والدكاك 
Vibratorللمواقع البسيطة
* منشا فى مصنع مكرونة ويستخدم الهراس








​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

صورة



الراجل دة بيقيس إية ؟؟؟؟
.
.
جهاز قياس سمك طبقة الدهان ويتم قياسها بالميكرون



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

صورة


م. Ahmed Ragab
وعند تنفيذ الهوردي :-
ترص اول صف من البلوكات ويوضع لوح خشب لتزانة عرض 10 سم يمثل عرض العصب ويرص الصف الثانى من البلوكات ... 
وهكذا
(لاحظ خشب اللتزانة سمك 2.5سم عرض 10سم أ
و 12.5سم طول (2.7م – 3م -3.3م وحسب الحاجة )



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

صورة



Hollow Block Ribs أعصاب البلاطات المفرغة :-

الاهمية :- الأعصاب تعمل ككمرات صغيرة مرتكزة على الكمرات الرئيسية
عند التصميم :-
عرض العصب غالبا ما يكون 10 سم طبقا للكود المصري وطبقا للصورة التالية:-



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

صورة



صورة توضيحية لتسليح عصب الهوردي ب2فاى 10مم ووكانات مفتوحة 5فاى8مم على المتر



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

صورة



من اعمال..د. أحمد ميتو
مجمع سكني بشكل إليبس مائل....وصف أخر موازي له للخارج
أحدثت ديناميكية و حركة و جمال بالأرض المستطيلة....
مباني طويلة منحنية كعمارات تشكل طرفي الأليبس وتحدد شكله...
وحتي في بداية ونهاية الصف الموازي.......
غرفة الأمن بالمدخل أيضا إليبس ولكن عرضي....

ونافورة دائرية عند المدخل و طرف الإليبس.....

يوجد فريمات بلون بني عالية....تشكل بأعمدتها العريضة و كمرتها المباني....وتربط بين تصميمها بجمال....


نقاش معماري مفيد بالتعليقات.....

سؤال : لو حد بيجرى فى الأليبس ده هيفاجئ بوجود حد قدامه مكانش شايفه علشان الكيرف؟!

على فكرة هو حاللها عن طريق الدوار اللى فى نهاية الاليبس من الناحيتين يعنى مفيش حد هيخش فى حد لانة هيضطر ياخد الدوار ويبقى مرئى من اللى جاى فى العكسى 



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

رسمه



لتوضيح عصب البلاطات المفرغة...الهوردي
اختيار تسليح العصب ب2فاى 10مم



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

صورة




مفتاح قياس عزم رباط المسامير بالمنشأت المعدنية Steel Structure
ما هى قيمة عزم الرباط فى المنشأ المعدنية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
.
.
حسب قطر المسمار



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

صورة



إستلام أعمال المباني

أ: إرشادات تنفيذ أعمال المباني :

1. يتم عمل منسوب أفقي ثابت (شرب) وتعليمه على الأعمدة الخرسانية قبل البدء في أعمال المباني....
2. يتم مراقبة نسب خلط مونة المباني.
3. يتم عمل مدماك أرضي بكامل الدور أو الوحدة مع :- 
3-1- إسترباع الغرف.
3-2- تحديد أماكن الفتحات .
3-3- وزن المباني أسفل الكمرات.
4. يتم وضع قوالب الطوب (أول مدماك) على فرشة كاملة من المونة.
5. يتم إستخدام قوالب سليمة بصفة دائمة والتأكد من عدم إستخدام كسور القوالب في البناء قدر الإمكان.
6. يتم تقسيط المداميك على إرتفاع الحوائط بحيث تكون جميع المداميك متساوية وكذلك العراميس.
7. يجب أن ترتفع حوائط المبني بإنتظام بحيث لا يزيد إرتفاع أي جزء عن الآخر بأكثر من 1.5 م في أي وقت ، وينتهي آخر مدماك في منسوب بطنيات الميدات وبلاطات الأسقف والأعتاب و لا تستعمل أجزاء الطوب.
8. يجب تفريغ العراميس بمقدار من 1-2 سم أولاً بأول حتى تساعد على تماسك البياض أو الكحلة .
9. ترش العراميس بالماء بعد تفريغ العراميس ثم تكحل بالمونة.
10. يجب عمل الكحلة من أعلى الحائط إلى أسفله خاصة العراميس الطولية .
11. في حالة البناء بالطوب المفرغ والخفاف يتم عمل 3 مداميك من الطوب المصمت أسفل وأعلى البلاطة المسلحة وكذلك عمل مدماكين في منسوب العتب من الطوب المصمت وأيضاً حول فتحات الشبابيك والأبواب.
12. في حالة الحوائط نصف طوبة تبني المحاكية بجوار العمود الخرسانة بمقاس لا يقل عن 20 سم أما إذا قل المقاس عن ذلك يجب صب المحاكية مع العمود.
13. يتم إستخدام ميزان خيط لمراجعة رأسية الحوائط كل ثلاثة مداميك.
14. في حالة مباني الحوائط الساندة بالطوب المفرغ يتم وضع أسياخ حديد رأسية على مسافات أفقية 1.2 م ويتم ملء البلوكات المار بها أسياخ الحديد بمونة أسمنتية.

ب: إرشادات إستلام أعمال المباني 

1. عدم إستعمال وحدات طوب تالفة .
2. ملأ العراميس الطولية والعرضية .
3. يتم إستخدام " قدة " ألمونيوم بطول 3.00 متر في جميع الإتجاهات لمراجعة إستواء السطح وضمان عدم وجود تربيات في البياض .
4. سمك اللحامات الرأسية والأفقية لا يزيد عن 2 سم .
5. يجب تفريغ لحامات المباني التى سيتم بياضها بعمق حوالي 1 سم.
6. مراجعة تشحيط المباني.
7. تربط قواطيع المباني مع الأعمدة الخرسانية بخوص عرضها لا يقل عن 2.5سم(كانات).
8. يتم طرطشة الأعمدة بعد فكها وتمام معالجتها وقبل بناء الحوائط الملاصقة بوقت كاف يكفي لتصلد الطرطشة .
9. يتم التأكد من تقسيط إرتفاع المباني بحيث لا يكون هناك فاصل يزيد عن 1 سم بين آخر مدماك مباني وبطنيات الكمرات أو بلاطات الأسقف. 



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

صورة




​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

صورة




Architecture presentation
متلونه بالظبط ف 8 دقايق _��
#Amany_salah_
بيعرضوا دورات تلوين و إظهار 
ممكن تلقي عنونهم و مكانهم بصفحتهم بالفيس بوك...ممكن تبحث تحت الأسم
أفتكر بمدينة نصر...القاهرة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

صورة



شرائح خشب الفليين.....
ورشة عمل الماكيت المعمارى بالاكاديمية الحديثة ( مرحلة أولى )
عندما يكون التعليم في أتجاة الصحيح....
فيطلق ملكات الطالب المعمارية بحرية و جرأة و إنطلاق
في التعبير ولو بمفردات بسيطة...
تؤدي لتكوينات رائعة...ولتصميمات أفضل مستقبلا.....
تاركه المحدودية و التقييد و التكرارية.....

وأليبسات ثلاثية الأبعاد...وثلاثية العدد
وتشكيلاتها مع الشرائح المنحنية الطائرة .... 



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

صورة


م. طارق سالم
إستلام حديد تسليح الأعمدة والحوائط الخرسانية
1. مراجعة نوعية الحديد المعتمد للمشروع ( اعتماد الموّرد )
2. التأكد من نظافة حديد التسليح وعدم وجود صدأ.
3. مراجعة أقطار حديد التسليح ومطابقتها للرسومات ...
4. مراجعة عدد الأسياخ فى العامود 
5. مراجعة توزيع الحديد الرئيسى والمسافات بين الاسياخ الرأسية حسب الرسومات
6. مراجعة عدد الكانات وتقسيط المسافات بين الكانات وشكل الكانة وتربيطها بالأسياخ تربيط سد.
7. التأكد من رأسية حديد التسليح الرأسي وأفقية الكانات.
8. مراجعة تركيب العدد الكافي من البسكوت بين الشدة الخشبية للعامود وحديد التسليح.
9. التأكد من نظافة أرضية العامود قبل التقفيل.
10- التأكد من طول السيخ



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

صورة



Eng-Fahmy Elsharkawy
الشرخ ده ماشي بطول الحائط وواصل للسيراميك بتاع الأرضيات وع فكره ظاهر في الحائط من الجانبين وكمان في البلاط
تفسيري الشخصي أنه حدث هبوط الأساسات ياريت لو ليكوا تفسير تاني!!!!!
.
....
م.Jwan Zen
ليس بالضرورة أن يكون هبوط تفاضلي . قد يكون لأسباب تتعلق بالتمدد و التقلص و تتعلق بمواد البناء. على العموم هناك حدود مقبولة للشقوق و هذه الشقوق مقبولة . 
وأعتقد أن الشقوق الناتجة عن الهبوط التفاضلي تكون شقوق قطرية .

يعني أيه كلمة تفاضلي؟!

يعني اختلاف في نسبة هبوط القواعد . يعني كل قاعدة تهبط بمقدار يختلف عن مقدار بقية القواعد.
مثلا : قاعدة تهبط 6 سم و أخرى مثلا 3 سم و أخرى 1 سم . 



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

صورتين



ما فكرة التصميم الأنشائى لهذة الأعمال المائلة ؟
.
.
اعمده ديكوريه خاصه بالواجهه.. ولو لاحظت الاعمده الداخليه مظبوطه.
....
.
اعتقد ان جميع هذه الأعمدة حليات معمارية ولاتدخل ضمن العناصر الإنشائية الحاملة للمبنی
.







​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

5 صور


أنواع الشروخ بالحوائط ( أسبابها وطرق علاجها )
من أهم الخطوات اللازمة لتلافى حدوث الشروخ مرة أخرى عمل الدراسة الإنشائية وتحديد أسباب الشرخ وبالتالى خطوات العلاج اللازمة. ولعلاج أى مشكلة يجب أن يتم أولاً إيقاف المصدر الأساسى الذى تسبب فى وجود هذه المشكلة فمن غير المنطقى أن يتم ترميم شرخ ومازال السبب الرئيسي لوجوده موجود
1- الشروخ الأفقية بالحوائط : -
تحدث هذة الشروخ في مناطق الالتقاء بين الكمرات الساقطة و جدران المباني 
و سبب هذة الشروخ هو فى الاصل يرجع الى ترك البنا مسافة بين الكمرة ونهاية الحائط من أعلى بدون تشحيط وتعبئة هذا الفراغ بالمونة السطحية نظرا لكون هذا الفراغ صغير لا يستوعب جزء من الطوبة وعند جفاف هذة المونة فانها تتقلص وتقل فى الحجم فيحدث الشرخ وكذلك التمدد والانكماش بسبب فرق معامل التمدد بين المادتين الخرسانة والطوب و هي تشققات غير خطرة لكنها معيبة ............
ويتم تلافى هذة المشكلة بالتشحيط ( قص قطع صغيرة من الطوب وتسديد هذا الفراغ وعدم ترك اى مسافة بين الكمرة ونهاية الحائط - عمل خوابير خشبية على شكل مثلث يتم تشحيطها بين نهاية الحائط والكمرة الخرسانية ) و قبل اعمال المحارة (اللياسة ) يتم دق سلك شبك بعرض 20 سم بحيث يكون 10 سم على الكمرة و10 سم على المبانى ويتم تثبيت الشبك السلك بالكمرة الخرسانية بمسامير صلب ومسدس الطلقات لأن الشاكوش العادى لا يستطيع تثبيت المسمار بالخرسانة المسلحة ) 
2- الشروخ الرأسية بالحوائط : -
تحدث في مناطق التقاء الأعمدة بالمباني و هي شروخ معيبة لكنها غير خطرة أيضاً وتحدث بسبب التمدد والانكماش بسبب فرق معامل التمدد بين المادتين الخرسانة والطوب وبسبب عدم وجود ترابط بين الاعمدة والحوائط .........
ويتم تلافى هذة المشكلة بعمل ربط بين الاعمدة الخرسانية والمبانى كل 40 الى 50 سم وذلك بواسطة زوايا معدنية تثبت بالعامود بمسامير صلب بواسطة مسدس الطلقات وتدخل بين مدماكين الطوبة ( كما بالصور ) و قبل اعمال المحارة (اللياسة ) يتم دق سلك شبك بعرض 20 سم بحيث يكون 10 سم على العامود و10 سم على المبانى بنفس الطريقة السابقة 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
فى حالة المبانى القائمة بالفعل ولم يتم مراعاة هذة الأصول وظهرت الشروخ ما هو الحل :-
إذا كانت الشروخ خفيفة مجرد تنميلات سطحية لا تتجاور طبقة المحارة ( اللياسة ) ومستقرة ولا تتزايد يمكن معالجتها وذلك بتفتيح هذة الشروخ وملء هذة التشققات بمعجونة خاصة لهذة الحالات من شركات متخصصة مثل كيماويات البناء الحديث او سيكا وخلافة مثل (معجون كيم كراك ) ويتم وضع تيب ( شريط يشبة الشاش الطبى ) فوق الشرخ وين اعادة الدهان ................
أما اذا كان الشرخ عميق يصل الى المبانى بين العامود والطوب ويكون ايضا مستقر ولا يتزايد فيتم عمل ثلاث مراحل حتى لا يعود الشرخ من جديد 1- تكسير طبقة المحارة وتفتيح الشرخ وملىء الشرخ بضفيرة من الكتان المغموس فى اسمنت لبانى 2- تزريع كلبسات حديد 6 مم تربط بين العامود والحائط كل 40 سم على شكل ] تزرع فى العامود بالتخريم مع مونة ايبوكسية وفى المبانى بالدق 3- وضع شبك سلك على الشرخ كما سبق شرحة وإعادة المحارة والدهانات ....................
وللتعرف على الشرخ إذا كان مستقر أو يتزايد يتم عمل بؤج جبسية على مسار الشرخ وراقبتها يوميا" إذا انكسرت البؤج وانفصلت عن بعضها يكون الشرخ فى تزايد أو بتدبيس ورق رقيق مثل ورق التنظيف الكلينكس فوق الشرخ تثبيت جيد ومراقبتة وإذا اتضح ان الشرخ يتزايد فهذا لة مجال أخر سوف نحاول ان شاء الله شرحة ...............
3- شروخ مائلة بزاوية 45 وهي شروخ في الغالب خطرة و لها أشكال كثيرة :-
أ – شروخ مائلة أعلى فتحات الأبواب والشبابيك : -
هذه الشروخ سببها نقص طول العتب الخرسانى للباب أو الشباك أو أن العتب غير موجود أصلاً .. وخاصة تحت ضربات الباب المتلاحقة وكذلك بسبب فرق الأحمال الواقعة على الطوب حيث ان الطوب اسفل نهاية العتب مباشرة ( كتف الباب ) يحمل حمل مركز والطوب بجوار العتب لا يحمل نفس الحمل فتحدث الشروخ لذلك من الافضل ان يكون تحميل العتب ( كتف الباب ) إما خرسانة أو طوب مصمت على الأقل ويكون العتب راكب المباني من الجهتين بمسافة طوبة كاملة على الاقل 25 سم 
يتم وضع اكسسوارات مبانى عبارة عن شبك حديد يوضع بين بلوكات المبانى وسط المونة كل 40 سم ارتفاع لمنع الشروخ وانفصال المبانى ( كما بالصور ) 
ب – شروخ مائلة اسفل الشبابيك غالبا ما تحدث بالأدوار الأرضية أكثر : 
شروخ خطرة سببها وجود هبوط في إحدى قواعد المبنى أو أكثر أو هبوط غير منتظم فى الجدار نفسة بسبب ترخيم السملات .. تتم عملية دراسة كاملة لتدعيم المبنى بشكل علمي
ج – شروخ مائلة بزاوية 45 تبدأ من الزاوية العلوية بين العامود والكمرة إلى منتصف السمل السفلي هذا شرخ خطر للغاية سببه وجود ضعف في الميدة السلفية أو الشداد الأرضي و غالباً ما يكون السمل مكسور بسبب مرور المعدات فوقة وقت الردم 
تتم عملية دراسة كاملة لتدعيم المبنى بشكل علمي .
د – شروخ مائلة بزاوية 45 تبدأ من الزاوية السفلية للعامود الى منتصف الكمرة العلوية- : 
يتم بسبب وجود هبوط في إحدى القواعد ( مكان انطلاق الشرخ ) و يتوافق عادة مع شروخ في أطراف النوافذ السفلية 
وفى بعض الحالات يحدث الشرخ لسوء مصنعية البنا بعدم البناء بطريقة قطع لحام ايدية وشناوى وجعل اللحامات رأسية فى بعض الاماكن مما يؤدى لحدوث الشرخ أو قص الحائط من السباك أو الكهربائى أو بوضع ماسورة صرف تفصل الجدار عن بعضة ولم يتم المعالجة بطريقة هندسية سليمة 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
يتم تلافى جميع الشروخ بوضع شبك معدنى مع المبانى يبدأ من العامود للعامود يدفت بالمونة بين المداميك على مسافات رأسية كل 40 سم ( كما بالصور ) ويوجد منة جميع العروض وربط الاعمدة بالمبانى كما سبق ايضاحة وفى حالة المبنى القائم نفس الطريقة السابق توضيحها اذا كان تنميل بسيط بالمعجون الخاص لذلك واذا كان عميق وفى المبانى يتم ازالة المحارة وتفتيح الشرخ وحشوة بالكتان المجدول المغموس فى اسمنت لبانى ثم التدبيس حول الشرخ بمسافات يفضل ان تكون قريبة بكلبسات حديد 6 مم ثم شبك قبل المحارة ثم اعادة المحارة والدهانات ( التدبيس بواسطة كلبسات 6 مم على شكل( ] ) )
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ملحوظة هامة : المنازل القريبة من الاراضى الزراعية والتى مازالت تقوم برى الأرض وزراعتها أكثر عرضة لهذة الشروخ وقد تؤدى لأكثر من ذلك بسبب زيادة المياة من الرى وسحبها وتكرار العملية يودى لعدم ثبات خواص التربة بسبب عدم ثبات نسبة الرطوبة بالتربة تحت المبانى والمجاورة للأرض الزراعية وكذلك زراعة الأشجار أمام المنازل قد تقوم بسحب المياة من التربة وتساعد على هبوط الاساسات وظهور الشروخ ..............
والله ولى التوفيق ( م/ طارق سالم )






















​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

صورة



يتم تسوية (ملج وتنعيم ) الخرسانة اولا بأول بمجرد انتهاء منطقة الصب

ويتم ايضا في المساحات الواسعة اعمال التسوية بواسطة الواح خشبية بطول 1م تقريبا



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

صورة


معلومه ......... يجب لا يقل مكعبات الاختبار عن عدد 5 لكل صب ,,,,, بمعني 5 مكعبات لكل 100 متر 3



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

صورة


عند ازالة القالب بالعتبة الناتئة (cantilever) البدء من المنطقة الحرة باتجاه الاعمدة
خاص بكروب وصفحة التنفيذ الهندسي للمبتدئين
م.فرقان الحلو
.
.
الشدة بالصورة غير مناسبة....المقصود فقط معلومة أتجاه الأزلة للشدة...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

صورة




Architecture presentation
ساره النهارده اتكتبلها على فلوس ..مش بس عشان راسمه وملونه حلو
لاء ساره مستواها فرق جدا عن اول مره جات فيها ..و كل مره بيفرق كتير عن المره اللى قبلها
‫#‏ورشه_الاظهار_والتلوين_المعمارى‬



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

7 صور



Architecture presentation
cool handwriting
#اقلام_الماركر
يا جماعه اللى حابب يشتغل ماركر ومش عارف يجيب ايه ..يشوف الدرجات دى 
اللى يعرف درجات تانيه حلوه انا ما قولتهاش يقولنا برضو عليها عشان كلنا نستفيد...
*سعر قلم alpha 
25 جنيه
*سعر قلم alwan
11 جنيه
*سعر قلم promarker 
25 جنيه 
#شير_ف_الخير
#amany_salah






سألت Arch. Amany Salah
ياريت تعرض لوحة متلونة بها تأثير الألوان دي ؟

الأجابة: تطبيقات تلك الالوان علي اللوحات الملونة .... 



























​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

4 صور


مركز الملك عبدالعزيز الثقافي العالمي.. إثراء للعقل وإلهام للخيال 
الافتتاح سيكون خلال منتصف 2016.. 
المشروع تصميم شركة سنوهيتا النروجية .للمشروع اهمية كبيرة حيث يقع على مقربة من اول بئر في الدمام تم اكتشافة عام 1938 في مدينة الظهران . السعودية . يتميز باسلوب التغطية الفريد والرائع . بالاضافة الى الافكار الفلسفة الهادفة .وهو معلم حضاري برئية مستقبلية ويمثل الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل والمستقبل هو الحلم والامل والاستدامة للاجيال القادمة يتالف المشروع من خمسة كتل (صخرية ) رمزية كل ...منها له وظيفة ثقافية مدروسة بعناية . مسرح . برج المعرفة . مختبر الافكار . المكتبة . يتالف الهيكل الانشائي من 1- الاطار الهيكلي الحامل 2- اكساء مع عازل ودواعم هيكلية للنظام الزجاجي و3 - واخير غلاف فولازي مقاوم للصدء من بايبات بقطر تقريبا 10 سم صنعت في المانيا وسحبت وتم حنيها في بلجيكا وتم تغليفها وارسالها بشكل قطع مرقمة حسب موقعها على سطح الكتل الخارجية . . للحديث بقية . مشروع حضاري وتقني وصرح يرمز لماضي المملكة وحاضرها ومستقبلها . صور مراحل الانشاء والتشطيب تم توثيقها اثناء الاشراف على بعض اجزائة وسيتم تجميعها وعرضها ليتسنى لطلابنا الاعزاء الاستفادة منها ومن هذا الصرح الحضاري الكبير . بالتوفيق فتحي ملاح
‫#‏محمد_البطراوى





























​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

4 صور



‫#‏شارك_بماكيت‬
mohamed abo eloyoon
الكتلة الأسطوانية يتلاقي معها إليبسات 
مختلفة الأطوال.......
أحدثت تنوع و ديناميكية من زوايا المشروع المختلفة....وأعطت موقع عام و مساقط مميزة....
والإسطوانة و الإليبسات....تتشكل من المصمت الأبيض و الزجاج الأزرق
وتفريغ الأليبس الكبير بالأرضي و تحميله بأعمدة 
تحدث فراغي مميز
 اللاندسكيب يتفاعل مع الكتل....بخطوطه الدائرية و المنحنية بجمال
 وتمميز خروج الممر الطائر الي كتلة ربما سلم وكتلة اخري



















​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

صورة


سؤال من DM Mohamed
طيب انا مشروع تخرجى مركز ثقافى وعند مناقشة اﻻسبوع ده ممكن اعرف ايه اﻻسئلة للجنة تحكيم ممكن تسئلها واناقش ازاى وجزاكم الله كل خير 
الموضوع هام وعاجل
.
. ...
أبحث عن ...العناصر المهمة سواء في مشاريع محلية او عالمية و مشاريع التخرج...
حول تربطها بمشروعك وتبحث عن تلك العناصر....
حاول تقرأ في رأس أي المشاريع الكبري...مثل اليوم عرضنا مشروع بالسعودية...حاول تأخذ منه لغة فكرة وفلسفة وعرض المشروع....بتساعد لغويا في العرض
 يفضل تسجل فيديو ليك كتمرينات و أنت بتجاوب ....عن الفكرة...أستخدام المشروع....ربطه بالموقع وتأثيرهما علي بعض.....طراز المستخدم في المشروع....المداخل و مواقف السيارات....حاول تدور علي نقاط اخري...

سجل كذا فيديو...حتلاقي بتنتقد نفسك لو الصوت ضعيف حتعليه...لو بتهز أديك بعصبية في المناقشة حتقللها...لو نظراتك مش محددة بتعدلها...بتكرار الفيديوهات ولو حتي عشر فيديوهات .....حتشجعك كثييير لو بتخجل من المناقشات....وخايف تخطاء أو يغمي عليك...حتلغي أو تخفف كتيير الرهبة دي....حتخليك منفتح ومتشجع ومحضر للأجابة.... بتفرق كتييير
 لو في أمكانيات .....حاول تلبس ملابس تكون فاخرة....ويفضل تكون بلون من ألوان المشروع.....جاكت بدرجة لون المشروع....
ياريت برضه لو في أي نقاط حد يحب يضيفها مؤثرة

اول شي التعريف على النفس 
وبعدها اسم المشروع ونوعه 
وبعده الفكره المشروع وشنو ربطه بالي سويته يعني تبينه واهم شي تفكر بكلام مقنع وسلس 
وبعدها نقاط القوه كامله بمشروع وتبينه عن طريق الدايغرامات اذا موجوده 
ومن ثم التحديات الواجهتك والسبب

بص مبدأيا لازم تكون فاهم مشروعك وفاهم فكرتك والهدف من مشروعك
وحاول علي قد ماتقدر ان محدش يسألك يعني انت غطي علي اللجنة 
اول حاجة ابدا بتعريف نغسك وبعد كدة اسم مشروعك وبعد كدة فكرتك وتحليلها
وعلاقتها بالمشروع والهدف من المشروع وعلاقتة بارض الواقع واهميتة 
وبعد كدة ابدا حلل بلاناتك واحدة واحدة مع النظر في الكتل وبعد كدة القطاعات
والموقع العام بس يكونو هما زهقو منك 

حاول اتحدث عن التحديات المعمارية التي واجهتك بالمشروع وكيف انت عالجتها
و اتحدث عن التحديات الإنشائية و الحلول الاوجدتها ايضا . 
اتحدث عن وسائل الحركة الافقية والرأسية وايضا توزيعك للكتل والفراغات لازم تتكلم عنها 
وليه انتا وضعتها في الاماكن اللي انت حدتها ليها ف المشروع

اول شي حيكون تعرف عن نفسك ممكن يكون في ضيوف خارج الجامعه .
بعدها تبدا تشرح الفكره المشروع من اين استحويتها وكيف طبقتها ع مشروعك 
والاهم تتكلم عن جهه المستفيده من هذا مشروع واهدافك شو ؟
وبعدين تنتقل ع plans توضح مداخل الرئيسيه للمشروع ولي عملتها
بهل مكان توضح سبب وحاول يكون فلسفيا مطابق مع رؤياك بالمشروع . 
وبعدها توضح 3Ds وعلاقتها مع مجاورات المشروع من مباني او صرح معروف 
وحول فكرتك مستقبليه حول مشروع كي يصبح ايقونه في مدينه اللي عامل فيها مشروع ،
واذا عندك تفاصيل حول مشروعك حاول تظهرها من مقاطع وواجهات 
واذا عندك فكره معينه ومحاكاه مع مجاورات لان هون راح توضح قوه مشروعك . 
وحاول مناقشه تبعك بيكون بصوت عالي واضح واثق شو عم تحكي 
ويفضل تتكلم بالانكليزي تكون افكارك واضحه وحدد شو راح تحكي 
لاتكون مشتت الفكر لان الاساتذه من بيشوفو شخص مرتبك بيهجموا عليه بالاسئله
وهون راح درجه تنقص لان راح تكون في وضع حرج .
حاول قدر امكان مايسالوك كون مرتب افكارك وطريقه عرض 
وانتقال تكون صحيحه معماريه ومرتبه .تحياتي





​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

فيديو



البلاطة المعصبة (الهوردي) في الاتجاهين المحددات والاشتراطات في الكود ومتى يتم استخدامها 
مهندس عبد الغني الجند


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

صورة



مهندس محمد معوض
يفضل عمل upstand لمنع ظهور شروخ على الواجهة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

4 صور



تثبيت الجوايط 
وهي مسامير تركيب قواعد الجمالونات المعدنية ....
.
.
وبعد صب القاعدة يتم تثبيت العمود بقطاعه المطلوب...
.
.
صورة عامة للقواعد والاعمدة لاحد مصلنع تصنيع مكرونة


تثبيت الجوايط 
وهي مسامير تركيب قواعد الجمالونات المعدنية ....











وبعد صب القاعدة يتم تثبيت العمود بقطاعه المطلوب






صورة عامة للقواعد والاعمدة لاحد مصلنع تصنيع مكرونة



 
​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

قيمة شغلك المعماري تساوي عدد ما تشاهده من أعمال
فتتأثر بها وتختزنها وتتفاعل مع بعضها
لتخرج أبداع بلمساتك 
بعد ذلك 
... أشبه بالنحلة التي تمتص رحيق الأزهار ...... لتخرج عسل
 يعني عسل أنا معماري  _....عالي الجودة....غذاء ملكات معماري 



_

​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

صورتين



شرائط الفلين....
تطلق أبداعات وخيالات طلاب عمارة
ورشة عمل الماكيت المعمارى بالاكاديمية الحديثة ( مرحلة أولى )
ياريت الناس اللي بتعمل دورات....تعمل ورشات زي دي....ولو بالفليين و الصلصال....تتواجد خامتها....يوم مفتوح أو في عدة ساعات........
ولو بالمرة 50 الي 100جنية....للطلاب الجدد و المحترفين وحتي كهواية....







​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

3 صور




مشروع جميل....ممكن معلومات عن الماكيت و سنة التخرج و الجامعة...والفكرة....وأي معلومات تفييد للنشر مع المشروع.....
تصميمي انا مهندس محمود الهندي هذا مشروع كان اعادة تأهيل منطقه سكنية عشوائيه باقتراح ممرات وطرق وخدمات تحيط بالمنطقه
 ممكن شرح منك للفكرة.....أو معلومات عن التصميم؟!...
ومواد الماكيت؟ و التكلفة؟
 جميل تأثير حل مودرن بتموجاته....وخطوطه لتغيير من طبيعة المناطق العشوائية وتضيف لها حياة....وربط أفضل....ياريت تقربنا بشرحك للتصميم ولو في بلان له....مع الشرح للخطوط الرئيسية....
التكلفة: التكلفه تقريبا خمسين دينار اردني فقط = حوالي 550 جنية فقط.....رائع وسعر بسيط لمستوي الماكيت
 تابع التحليل مع الصور.....


مميز البرجين العاليين...بتموجاتهم....






من هنا الموجات....واضح أنها كممر ....أو شارع
....
رائع.....






جميل تحويط العشوائي...بالموجات ....والتقسمات اعمدة و كمر بداخلها...
هل هي سكنية....أم فقط لاندسكيب للعرض....


​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

صورة




م.حازم شعبان
عزل الحمام يرتفع علي الحوائط بمقدار 30 سم او 20 من آخر سطح تشطيب 
مع مراعاة ارتفاعه بنفس المقدار من سطح البانيو ان وجد



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

صورة



م. Mostafa Mohsen Soliman
هل طريقة تحميل صدفة السلم علي العمود .....في شغل الاهالي هنا كافية؟
.
.
المفروض يكون في كمره...
بس ممكن نعتبر الحاله دي شبه الفلات سلاب

و لابد من عمل طبقتين حديد وليس كما هو وارد في الصوره

.
.
الاخوة الزملاء اللي بيقولوا ممكن ... الواضح من الصورة ان كل علاقه الصدفة بالعمود هي 3 اسياخ 12 مم ... 
فهل 3 اسياخ 12مم يكفى لحمل قلبتين سلم؟؟؟
.
.
فعلا عندك حق هو المفروض يكون الحديد مظبط عن اللي في الصوره وفي تعليقات فوق بتوضح كده
وعلي رأسها تعليق م طارق سالم
حرب صممها كمره ساقطه وشوف هاتطلع معاك كام هاتلاقيها كمره خفيفه وبعد كده جرب أعملها كمره مدفونه 
وشوف هاتطلع معاك كام وشيك علي الترخيم هاتلاقي الموضوع مش بعد عشان اصلا السلم صغير 
وانا شخصيا ممكن أعتبرها بلاطه فلات سلاب وبحط فواتير علويه وسفليه 
مع رقتين حديد
.
.
حتى لا يختلط الامر على البعض الحالة التى بالصورة ليست حالة عامة ولكنها حالة خاصة كون السلم صغير
قد لا يتعدى عرض القلبة 1م .. 
فمن الممكن ان نقول ان طريقة التحميل هذه يمكن ان تؤدي الغرض بعد التعديل بعمل رقة حديد علوية
وعمل فواتير علوية وسفلية ..
على الرغم من ان طريقة التحميل ليست صحيحة 100% الا انها الى حد ما ستؤدي الغرض في هذه الحالة ( حالة السلم الصغير )
اما اذا كان السلم كبير فلابد من عمل نظام انشائي واضح ايا كانت طريقة التحميل 
( كمرة بين العمودين - كابولي من العمودين وكمرة على اطراف الكوابيل وهذا حسب وضع السلم طبعا ... ) 
المهم ما اردت توضيحه الا يختلط الامر بين حالة التحميل هذه وغيرها لان هذه الحالة مناسبة لهذا السلم 
لكنها قد تسبب مشكلة كبيرة جدا في غيره 



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

صورة



ياريت الناس اللي بتعمل دورات....لو حد عنده أمكانيات لشراء أجهزة مساحية زي ميزان أو تيدوليت....ولو حتي total station
سواء شراء أو إيجار....
ويعمل دورات مساحية....بمشاريع مساحية كاملة لموقع....

عموما لقيت العرض الحلو ده.....في بنها....وأحتمال بفرعهم بالعتبة القاهرة...
تقديم خدمة متميزة للعاملين والمهتمين بمجال المساحة وجعلها قريبة منهم وفي متناول أيديهم. 
- تقديم كل ما هو جديد من أجهزة مساحية متطورة .
العنوان1: 7 شارع الجيش العتبه 
العنوان2: طوخ بنها القليوبيه
تليفون/ 01112839815

لهم فرع في العتبة.....
طيب حأروح بنها قليوب عشان دورة...متروح أيه المشكلة.....في بيسافر بلد تانية عشان دورة....











​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

صورة

شرح تفصيلي للعمل بجهاز الميزان من الصفر حتى الأحتراف 
 يعتبر جهاز الميزان "niveau de chantier" من الأجهزة الشائعة الاستخدام والضرورية للأعمال المساحية 
والمشاريع الحيوية حيت يعتمد علية المهندس والمساح في كثير من الأعمال. استخدامه سهل مقارنة بالأجهزة المساحية الأخرى .
تصنف أجهزة الميزان من حيث الدقة إلى ثلاثة أصناف:
1- أجهزة دقيقة: وفيها تكون فقاعة التسوية حساسة جدا كما تكون قوة التكبير عالية ويستخدم هذا النوع 
في أعمال المسح الجيوديسي والأعمال التي تتطلب دقة عالية....
2- أجهزة متوسطة الدقة: وهي أقل دقة من الصنف الأول ويغلب إستخدام هذا النوع في معظم المشاريع الهندسية.
3- أجهزة منخفضة الدقة: ويصنع هذا النوع من الأجهزة خصيصا لأغراض التسوية التقريبية
كما هو الحال في مشاريع الأبنية المحدودة ولحالات التسوية على مسافات قريبة.

و يتكون الجهاز من ثلاثة اجزاء
1-(راس الميزان)
2-(الحامل الثلاثى)
3-(القامه)
و غيرها من التفاصيل يمكنك التعرف عليها من خلال الروابط التي اقترحهاعليكم في شرح تفصيلي للعمل بجهاز الميزان من الصفر حتى الأحتراف و ذلك في كوكتيل متكامل من دروس متكاملة باللغة العربية و أيضا الفرنسية نتمنى أن تنال إعجابك
الرابط 1 
الرابط 2 
الرابط 3

http://www.astucestopo.net/2013/11/niveauchantier.html






​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

فيديو


خذ فكرة...من المواضيع المهمة جدا والتى انتشرت بكثرة حاليا فى مجال الإنشاءات
موضوع تسليح التربة Reinforced Soil بكل انواعه واغراضه ونظرا لظهور عدة أنظمة م
ن هذا النوع منها Keystone blocks with geogrid reinforcements 
او نظام Precast Panel Reinforced Earth Walls وغيرها الكثير .
ونظرا لأهمية الموضوع فسوف نكتفى بتوضيح تنفيذ النظام السائد فى الاستخدام 
فى معظم الدول الاوروبية والعربية وهو Precast Panel Reinforced Earth Walls
حيث يتم استخدام قطع خرسانية مسبقة الصنع في الواجهة الامامي...ة للجدار
ويكون شكل الخرسانة باشكال متعددة والوان مختلفة ويمتاز هذا النوع من الجدران
في القدرة العالية على تحمل الاوزان الثقيلة لذلك يكثر استخدامه في الجدران الاستنادية للجسور وسكك الحديد 
وفي الطرق عندما يكون ارتفاع الجدار الاستنادي أكبر من 6 م .
ولزيادة الفائدة فإن أفضل توضيح لتنفيذ هذه الطريقة يكون عن طريق الفيديوهات .
لذا يمكنكم التعرف أكثر حول طريقة التنفيذ لتلك الحوائط بعد مشاهدة هذا الفيديو الرائع .

Construction Engineering





​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

5 صور



اعمال المرمر بالطريقة الاعتيادية
ثانيا: تركيب ال B.R.C وتثبيته بشكل محكم باستخدام بسمار عصفوري او برغي وجوي
صفحة التنفيذ الهندسي للمبتدئين
م.فرقان الحلو
....
.
وجدت ب google images
.....صور لاعمل تركيب مرمر بمسجد بالصور ....بس معجبنيش اللون وتأثيره مع بعض....
أفتكر ممكن تضاف أفكار لضبطه مع التصميم.....
في بلاطات منه ألوانها عجبتني زي أول صورة.....واللون البني المجزع أبيض...بس برضه حسب تصميمه....






















​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

صورة




مبني للبصمات الجنائية....
وتأثير الفكرة و ال concept بالمبني
والتطبيق...
بشرائح وفريمات معدنية و زجاجية مكررة بالواجهات ككاسرات أشعة الشمس....وبروزات بالسقف بينها زجاج أيضا ككسرات لأشعة الشمس....
أجاد الفكرة و توظيفها بما يخدم المبني...وإضاءته....وينفرد بالتصميم
... بالأضافة لفن المبالغات المعمارية....بتضخيم الصغير...وتصغير الكبير...
فهو محبب للناس عموما....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

صورة


سؤال من Kamel Khelifi....
الألعاب التي نضعها في المساحات الخضراء للأطفال كيفية وضعها بال 2d 
من فضلكم
تقصد عايز مكتبة رسومات....2D لألعاب الأطفال
أيوة
... كل حاجة موجودة ب google images بس عايز شوية صبر في البحث.....والبحث بكذا عنوان...وبالعربي .....بالأنجليزي
وهنا ..بحث تحت عنوان أتوكاد 2D ألعاب أطفال.....
الطريقة....أنك تبحث تحت أسم....ألعاب أطفال أتوكاد.....أو ألعاب أطفال أتوكاد 3d...أو 2d.....أو بلوكات أتوكاد ألعاب أطفال....وممكن تبحث بالعربي...والانجليزي....حتضغط علي الصورة المناسبة.....حتفتح لينك الموضوع الرئيسي...وهناك حتلاقي طريقة تنزيل أو تحميل الأتوكاد.....طبعا عايزة محاولات بسيطة لكذا صورة و كذا لينك للوصول للنتجة المطلوبة ...بس حتوصل بأذن الله لما تبحث عنه

https://www.google.ca/search…

شكرا أخي أخوكم من الجزائر الله يوفقكم






​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

4 صور




ما هو الحل المناسب لهذة المشكلة ؟؟ نرجو الافاده
.
لحد علمى . المحاره تنزل ومحاره السقف تنزل وتتنضف كويس والحديد ياخد ماده . يدهن. ويومين كدا وتتطرطش وتتمحر
.
كلامك صح ...بس يلزم معلرفة سبب الفتحة بالسقف و تسرب الرطوبة اليها الأول.....ه
ل هي بلاطة السطح فسبب تجمغ الأمطار....فيعالج السطح ويعزل......
أو هي بلاطة سقف دور فيكون من تسرب بمواسير صحي الحمام فتستبدل .....
وذلك قبل معالجة البلاطة والحوائط وحتي لا تتكرر مستقبلا....















​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2015)

فيديو


لو عاوز تحول أرض أو حديقة مشروعك الي سنغافورة....
الكلام ده في مصر و الدول العربية عموما....يعني للأراضي الصحراوية
 كنت عرضت مشروع في دبي وفيه بحيرات صناعية و تشجير....وقلت أن المشاريع المعمارية ممكن التحكم في تصميمها أو في البيئة بتكاليف بسيطة....إذا كان لدينا رغبة ما في التطوير و الجديد....فالبحث ستجد المستحيل
... ووجدت منذ فترة هذة الفيديوهين لما يسمي بالشجرة المعجزة ....سبحان الله....لسرعه نموها و أنتشارها ....وعندما يتعاون المهندس المعماري مع المهندس الزراعي.....لتغيير بئية المشروع
 سوف أعرض خلال ساعات مشروع من سنغافورة ....وتأثير مشابه بالشجيرات و البحيرات بتجمع فيلات سكنية.....



وكمان زراعته بتحسن كفاءة الأرض الصحراوية لزراعيه مع الوقت....





​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 يوليو 2015)

فيديو


قد يحتاج المعماري.....في أرض ولاندسكيب مشروعه.....أن يعطي تأثير بها...حول المبني....
ويؤثر علي حياة المستخدم....
وخصوصا لو الأرض صحراية أو ليست بها أشجار و نباتات كافية....المعماري يتعامل حتي
مع المهندس الزراعي للوصول لمستويات أفضل.....
حتي يحاول المعماري و الطالب البحث عن أسعارها و تكلفتها....
وتكلفة و أسعار النخيل و أطوالها القصوي عند الشراء....
سواء لمشاريع سكنية من فيلات و عمارات....وحتي للمشاريع الأقتصادية....لتغيير البئية 





​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 يوليو 2015)

3 صور




بعض الصور لحمام سباحة اثناء عملية العزل باستخدام مادة 
fiber glass .طريقة التنفيذ:...
1)يتم التنظيف من اي اغبرة ومواد عائقة
2) معالجة التشققات.
3)معالجة كل الحواف الحادة الداخلية وجعلها بشكل مائل.
4) طلاء المادة الاساس.
5)عمل طبقتان او ثلاث طبقات من مادة الايبوكسي مسلح بمادة الفايبر كلاس وتترك كل طبقة لتجف على الاقل 6-10 ساعات قبل وضع الطبقة التالية.
ومن مزايا عزل المسابح بالفيبر (التبطين)
:1-يمنع تسرب المياه بشكل نهائي
2- يمكن صيانته بسهولة وفي دقائق معدودات
2-التوفير من دفع المبالغ الطائلة( غير مكلف)
3-يمكن تبطين المسابح بدون تكسير السيراميك أوالقيشاني مع الضمان.
4 مدة التنفيذ هي الأقل مقارنة بغيره ( طبعا بحسب الأحجام)
5- ضرورة أن تكون جميع المواد المستخدمة ذات جودة عالية ومن افضل الشركات لا تجارية
.
.
ومن مزايا تبطين المسابح والخزانات الأرضية( 2 ) الحفاظ على نقاوة المياه بمادة عازلة خالية 
 من المواد الضارة ( صحية )فلا ترسبات إسمنتية ولا خلافه بل هي مواد من الياف زجاجيةلا 
 تتفاعل مع معادلاات المواد الكيمائية التي في المسابح
.
.
الصيانة : هي الأقل بما يقارب 80%مقارنة بغيره ,لا تتكون طحالب وإن وجدت فهي قليلة وتزال بسهولة












​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 يوليو 2015)

فيديو


كيفية عمل شاسيه أو أخراج لمشروع التخرج بطريقة أحترافية....
‫#‏سؤال_وجواب‬ 
احد الاعضاء عندوا مشروع تخرج كمان 3 أيام و كان طالب بيسال عن ازي اعمل شاسيه مشروع التخرج 
وده الرد علي السؤال و ربنا يوفقك ...
Ǎḃd El-Řăĥmǎň Ŝălăĥ
العمارة و الفنون Archi_Arts


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (15 يوليو 2015)

أخي لا مانع في وضع معلومات بالموضوع....
ولكن مراعاة نقطتين....إلا يتعدي حجم الكتابات 4....ويفضل أن يكون في برجراف عدة أسطور قليلة
لأن هدف الموضوع هو تبسيط و تقليل حجم المعلومات للبوست الواحد....

وإذا كنت ستشارك في كثيير من الموضوعات فيفضل الأستعانة بالصور و الفيديوهات.....
وأن تقلل حجم صورة توقيعك الدعاء الي مكتوبة في سطر بسيط.....


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يوليو 2015)

صورة


التدعيم.....سواء للسقف او الاعمدة او البلاطة....
ممكن ان يكون بسبب ضعف وتأكل العنصر الخرساني قد يكون بسبب سوء الخرسانة أو الرطوبة.....وقد يكون هناك خطء في تصميم المقطع الخرساني ويحتاج تقوية وزيادة.....
.
.
يجب أن اعمل أسناد للعناصر الخرسانية....إذا كان هناك تكسيير بها لأظهار الحديد أو أزالة الخرسانة المتهالكة...أو لربط العمود المعالج بالكمر....وذلك بواسطة جاكات حديدية.......
.
.

دي صورة لأستخدام الخرسانة المقذوفة بعد التدعيم.
بالصورة










زرع اشاير






زرع اشاير






الصب فى التدعيم له طرق عديده مختلفه تتناسب مع كل حاله









​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يوليو 2015)

سلام عليكم 
 لو سمحتوا استشارة ... مبني كبير تم انشاؤه من طابقين وبعد الانتهاء منه اراد المالك عمل دور ثالث ... طبعا مفيش اشاير طالعة ..... هل ينفع تزريع اشاير لجميع للعمدان ام ان هنوك خطرة في التزريع ولو ينفع ما هي الاحتياطات اثناء التنفيذ ... بحور العمدان تقريبا من 4 ل 5 متر والمبني حوالي 800 متر مسطح .......
ولكم جزيل الشكر...
.
.
اذا كان المنشأ قادر ع تحمل احمال اضافيه يكون من الممكن زراعة اشاير بمقدار من ٧ الى ١٠ سم
.
.
يمكن البناء باستخدام الحوائط الحاملة دون الحاجة لزرع أشاير
​


----------



## saad_aljuboury (16 يوليو 2015)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يوليو 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يوليو 2015)

صورتين



استفسار من احد متابعي الصفحة
شروخ في السقف من أعلى بطول 16 متر 
ماهي الاسباب ؟ وهل هي خطرة؟
.
....
اذا كانت هذه الشقوق هي التي تلي عملية الصب مباشرة فهمي شقوق سطحية لا تمثل خطرا على المنشا ويمكن معالجتها بعمل مونة اسمنتية قوية وتشرب بها هذه الشقوق على اكثر من يوم .. اما اذا كانت هذا الشقوق هي شقوق مفصلية في جسم الشقف فهنا يجب معالجتها معالجة دقيقة حيث يم تنظيف السطح تنظيفا جيدا ثم يكشف على الشقوق ويتم حقنها بمواد عازلة ومن تم تترك مدة لتجف وبعدها تعمل طبقة اسمنيتة باتجاه ميول السقف
.
.
هذا الشق ليش شق سطحي وليس شق عادي حيث يحدث هذا الشق لعدد اسباب منها عدم توزيع القضبان بصوره صحيحه وخاصه في مناطق العزم وقلة عدد التسليح حيث يجب زياده القضبان في مناطق العزم الموجب والسالب بالاضافه الاعتناء بفحص الهطول للخلطه الكونكريتيه
.
.
أخوية أول شي الصور مو مقياس لعرض أو عمق الشرخ ... بألنسبة لعرض الشرخ تكدر تقيسة بأستخدام الفيرنيا و أذا طلع عرض الشرخ من 0.5 - 1 سم فأنت بمشكلة بصراحة .
هسة نجي لعمق الشرخ حاول تقيسة بأحد الطرق مثلا أستخدام عود طويل نحيف و خلي بداخل الشرخ و طلعة قيسة .. تكدر تستخدم الفيرنيا .
أو جيب ماء و شوف سرعة أختراق الماء خلال السقف أذا نفذ بسرعة عالية جدا من الشرخ هم عندك مشكلة طبعا في حالة كان القالب مفتوح حتى تلاحظ نزول الماء من اﻷسفل . 
نجي لخطورة السقف .. أذا تحققن عندك الحالتين أعلاه .. أنتبه أنتباه شديد ترة الحالة خطرة حيل . 
الصور ما واضحة هل الشرخ عمودي ع المسندين أم موازي ألهن ... أذا كان عمودي عألمسندين أو حتى لو موازي و حتى لو شرخ كبير نسبيا تكدر تعالجة بمضافات ( مضافات املائية ) .. و بألنسبة لحديد التسليح ما أتوقع بي مشكلة لدرجة كبيرة .




​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يوليو 2015)

فيديو

شجرة دي معجزة.....بتنمو بأرتفاع 3 متر خلال 10 أشهر...
وشحيحة للحاجة للماء...فيمكن زراعتها في الأراضي الصحراوية و أرض مشروعك.....
تخيل موقع تصميمك صحراوي....وخلال 10 شهور يصبح مشجر كحديقة رائعة ...
سبحان الله... تخيل أنها بتنقي مياة الشرب حول مكان زرعتها....حتي لو مجاري.....
بيستخرج منها زيت أحسن من زيت الزيتون....وفيتامينات أعلي مرات من اللبن...وفيتامينات أكثر من بعض الفاكهة.....
وهي صيدلية متكاملة....
بالأضافة مميزات رائعة بها....مش حتخسر حاجة انك تشاهد الفيديو
أسمها المورينجا....





​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يوليو 2015)

صورة


م. طارق سالم
شروخ الانكماش اللدن للخرسانة Plastic shrinkage cracks
تحدث شروخ الانكماش للخرسانة الطرية في السطح العلوي لخرسانة الأرضيات و الأسقف او للعناصر الأخرى 
التي بها مساحة سطح كبيرة عند تعرض خرسانة الأسطح لمعدل عالي من بخر الماء نتيجة 
لانخفاض نسبة الرطوبة الجوية او ارتفاع درجة حرارة الجو او تعرض الأسطح لتيارات الهواء الشديدة .

و تحدث شروخ الانكماش للخرسانة الطازجة بعد الصب مباشرة
و قبل البدء في عملية المعالجة عندما يكون معدل تبخر المياه أعلى من معدل خروج مياه النضج من ال...خرسانة 
مما يسبب انكماش الطبقة العليا من سطح الخرسانة و تولد اجهادات شد في هذه الطبقة
مما يؤدي الى حدوث شروخ في جميع الاتجاهات في سطح الخرسانة .
تتراوح طول هذه الشروخ من عدة سنتيمترات الى عدة أمتار و تتباعد عن بعضها بمسافات مختلفة 
قد تصل الى ثلاثة أمتار و أحيانا تتكون هذه الشروخ بالعمق الكامل للخرسانة

يمكن تجنب هذه الشروخ في الأجواء الحارة بالطرق الآتية :
♦ تغطية الخرسانة بعد صبها مباشرة بغطاء من البلاستيك .
♦ عمل مصدات لتقليل سرعة الرياح .
♦ استعمال مظلات لتجنب درجة حرارة الشمس .
♦ استعمال الإضافات التي تقلل انكماش الخرسانة .
♦ استعمال مواد الخرسانة الحديثة .



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يوليو 2015)

صورة




حمام سباحه الحوائط الساند من الزجاج
ياتري كم سعر المتر المسطح للزجاج؟!
حمامات السباحة بهذا الشكل أصبحت موضة عالمية...سواء تطل من أرتفاع علي منظر طبيعي ....أو بحر....أو حديقة
 من الجميل من أعضاء الصفحة...من يعمل search بالنت....ويجد و يرسلنا مثل معلومة سعر الزجاج الحائط الساند؟ التفاعل و المتابعة بتفرق كثير وبتعطي فكرة بالأسعار و السوق...سواء ببلادنا أو بالخارج......



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يوليو 2015)

صورتين


مشروع تصميم مبنى بلدية أبوعريش .....جازان - السعودية
هل هي مستوحاة من عمارة المكان....مش عارف
جميل الأبراج و أختلاف لونين الحائطين....والشبابيك الضيقة
والخطوط المائلة....
أعطت تراثية للمبني.....بقي أنها بتمثل حضارة المدينة







​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يوليو 2015)

3 صور




مشروع مستشفى خميس مشيط المركزي
كتل البانوهات باختلاف ألوانها و موادها....
تتفاعل وتتحرك فيما بينها...لتشكل كاسرات أشعة شمس للزجاج...
وتكون فرغات غاطسة
تعطي غموض وجمال للمبني....
... الاعمدة الإسطوانية الأستلستيل بمواسير تربط بينها كشرائح....لتعطي مودرن للتصميم مع مسطحات الزجاج الازرق....












​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يوليو 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يوليو 2015)

صورة


سبب أن تكلفتها عالية؟
.
لان الحديد فيها بيكون كتير وسمكها ممكن يكون اكبر من ال solid slab .. الحديد فيها بيكون رقتين كل رقه سفلي وعلوي





​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يوليو 2015)

صورة



المكتبة الإلكترونية بكليات العمارة الغربية.....
لحظت هناك بعض متابعي الصفحة ممن يدرسون بجامعات غربية...
هل ممكن يسعدونا في نسخ ملفات و folders
الخاصة برسومات المشاريع العالمية و دراساتها المختلفة ....معماري ...أنشائي و تفاصيل و دراسات و عوامل التصميم ....
ومواد الأستخدام....بالكامل...
مثل مشاريع نورمان فوستر....فرنك جاري...زها حديد...والمشاريع العالمية بدول الخليج....
ففمكن تنسخها من المكتبة الألكترونية بجامعتك ....وترسلها لنا....للأسستفادة منها ونشرها علي النت عندنا.....ربما تجد من البعض الرغبة في تحليها.....وفهم محتوياتها و دراساتها.... ونشرها
 بصيغة الملفات الموجودة...سواء cad....pdf....أو أي ex.
يمكنكم أحداث تطوير بالنواحي الدراسية بمنطقتنا....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يوليو 2015)

فيديو

مدينة الملك فيصل الطبية بأبها
أستمتع بحركة الكاميرا.....خلال التصميم
مع الأفكار الإخراجية و التصميمة للمشروع


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يوليو 2015)

فيديو


شجرة المورينجا....قد تصل معك الي أرتفاع 9 الي 15 متر أو أكثر
في وقت قصير...
أي بأرتفاع عمارة من 5 ادوار.....
لأنها أسرع شجرة في نموها بالعالم
عندما تتشكل الزراعة للتفاعل مع المباني........
أنه عالم من المتعة و الخضرة .....بتكلفة بسيطة
بوابة علمية يجب أن يتفاعل معها المعماري....لتطوير مكملات مبناه







​


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (16 يوليو 2015)

*عالم التنفيذ 2050 على الجولف*

*http://www.gulfup.com/fileuser&id=18940*


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يوليو 2015)

أخي
ahmedXPibrahimhأذا أحببت أن تعرض موضوعات.... فيجب التناغم مع مستوي ورشاقة المعروض....
فحجم الخط 4 ولا يزيد عن ذلك
يكون الخط رفيع و ليس غليظ
لا تعرض ما لم تقراءة...وما لم تحس منه بأستفادة
عند عرض لينك...يجب أن تطلع القارئ علي محتوياته...
وأخيرا قد طلبت منك...أستبدال صورة الدعاء....بكتابته...أسفل توقيعك.....

ومرحب بيك معنا بالموضوع...
موضوعات أعجبتني​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يوليو 2015)

صورة



اعمال تغليف الجدران بالمرمر بالطريقه العادية
تثبيت المرمر بالمواد اللاصقة مثل الستاف وربط السيم بالB.R.C
خاص بكروب وصفحة التنفيذ الهندسي للمبتدئين
م.فرقان الحلو
... مش عارف...هل المرمر....بتغطي كل انواع الرخام...ام نوعية فقط من الرخام ثقيل الوزن...وذو شكل خاص في تجزيعاته ....لان سبق عرضنا الطريقة الميكانيكية للتثبيت...
وهي أغلي ثمن من هذة الطريقة....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يوليو 2015)

صورة


اعمال تغليف الجدران بالمرمر بالطريقه العادية
تشريح المرمر ووضع سلك سميك خاص وويرفض سيم التسليح لربط المرمر
لكونه يصدأ فيما بعد ويسبب سقوط المرمر
م.فرقان الحلو



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يوليو 2015)

صورة


فن المبالغة.....
محبب للناس....سواء بتكبير العنصر بمبالغة....أو تصغيره بمبالغة
سواء كان عنصر أو كتلة واحدة من كتل المشروع....أو كل المبني
وهنا مكتبة بواجهات كتب ضخمة....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يوليو 2015)

صورة


فن التشجير...بأستخدام الحديد الفورفورجية
للهاندريل وفروع التفاصيل....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يوليو 2015)

صورة




من أعمال د.أحمد ميتو ....
وأستخدام الكولسترات الزخارف الإسلامية بالجدران و السقف
وحتي الأرضية بأحجام اكبر
مع الكتابات الدينية....
والاعمدة تتفاعل مع التصميم و زخارفها...
في أحدي المبني....وربما أنه مسجد
والإضاءات تأثيرها مميز من خلال الزحارف....

والخلفية البيج من وراء الكولسترا و الزخارف الجبس البيضاء.... 



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يوليو 2015)

صورة


أبتكار المصمم....حتي مع الشجيرات في اللاندسكيب
بجمال ألوانها....وفن المبالغة...كأقلام ألوان



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يوليو 2015)

صورة



بلادنا....بصحراءها
هل لنا مكان بها.....ليحمل منها و علي أرضها
فنون مبني أكياس الأرض أو أكياس الرمل....
بلونها الأبيض ....وخشب عناصر فتحاتها....
بكتلها التي تتغازل فوق الرمال... لرؤية المصمم.....أو المستخدم...
وربما كان حولها أشجار المورنجا الصحراوية سريعة النمو ....
أم لم يعد لنا مكان بها...... لا أدري
يكفي ان نحاول....ونحاول
 أنه الفن الغالي القيمة.... الرخيص السعر....
رحمه الله علي حسن فتحي.... الذي أطلق هذا الفن المهجور...كهجرة إبناءها
 لا أعتقد هذا المبني ....من تصميمه....هو إحدي مباني أكياس الأرض
 تم تنفيذه ببعض الدول....ومنها كلفورنيا بأمريكا.... 120 متر مربع...بتكلفة 5000$ = 35000 جنية....ياريت يكون هناك محاولة لتنفيذه عندنا لمعرفة التكاليف الفعلية في بلدنا....أعتقد ستكون مفاجأة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يوليو 2015)

صورة



المعماري لما يصيف .....علي البحر



 ​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يوليو 2015)

صورة


تعبيرات شجرية....من الخشب 
ديكور داخلي....



​


----------



## ahmedXPibrahim (16 يوليو 2015)

*لن اضيف مره آخرى*​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يوليو 2015)

3 صور



تموجات السقف ال silver المعدني....wire mesh
ديناميكية للفراغ ..... وربما يرتبط ببرنامج windows كشكل
إضافة لمسة للمكان و تفاعلت مع إستخداماته
وحتي مع الإجهزة.....
... وسقف المعدني يظهر من خلف الموجات....مع بريق الإضاءات













​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يوليو 2015)

3 صور



تموجات السقف ال silver المعدني....wire mesh
ديناميكية للفراغ ..... وربما يرتبط ببرنامج windows كشكل
إضافة لمسة للمكان و تفاعلت مع إستخداماته
وحتي مع الإجهزة.....
... وسقف المعدني يظهر من خلف الموجات....مع بريق الإضاءات











​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يوليو 2015)

صورة



مجرد خشب متقاطع في صالة إجتماعات.....بنسب و تساوي
ملئت الفراغ....وإعطته دفء
وتفاعلت مع باقي خشب الغرفة....
فقط نسبة طاولة الأجتماعات غير مناسبة لحجم الغرفة....

يمكن فعل ذلك بأي فراغ...وبتشكيلات مختلفة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يوليو 2015)

4 صور



كنا عرضنا فيديو للمشروع
مدينة الملك فيصل الطبية بأبها
 ما لفت نظري للمشروع شكله حرف H.....ودائرية حوله فقط تحددها الأخضر من نجيلة و أشجر و نخيل.....
فوق الرمال.....
... تفاعل المبني مع تراثية البلد مستخدم الخشب ككولسترات مظلات بزخارفها....
الحشائش النجيلة و النخيل
فوق الرمال
تطل عليها مسطحات زجاج المبني....
لتعطي حياة و انفتاح الداخل علي الخارج للمرضي.....
أنعكاس الداخل مع الخارج.....من خلال مسطحات الزجاج
ومن خلال خشب الداخل بزخارفة مع خشب الخارج
تفاعل تقسيمات ألواح الخشب بالسقف مع خطوط حوائط الرخام




ما لقت نظري للمشروع شكله حرف I .....ودائرية حوله فقط تحددها الأخضر من نجيلة و أشجر و نخيل.....
فوق الرمال






الحشائش النجيلة و النخيل
فوق الرمال
تطل عليها مسطحات زجاج المبني....
لتعطي حياة و انفتاح الداخل علي الخارج للمرضي.....






تفاعل المبني مع تراثية البلد مستخدم الخشب ككولسترات مظلات بزخارفها....






أنعكاس الداخل مع الخارج.....من خلال مسطحات الزجاج
ومن خلال خشب الداخل بزخارفة مع خشب الخارج
تفاعل تقسيمات ألواخ الخشب بالسقف مع خطوط حوائط الرخام




​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يوليو 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يوليو 2015)

4 صور


م. أحمد رجب
الخطوات لعزل الانسومات ..
1- تنظف السطح اولا من اى اتربة لاتمام عملية العزل
2- رش السطح بالبيتومين السائل على البارد.. ...
يتم لصق اللفائف بركوب 10 سم باستخدام النار وتسييل جزء الركوب لسهولة اللصق
3- يتم تجهيز اللفائف لفردها على السطح المراد عزله
ملاحظة اللفائف (غالبا عرض 1م وطول 10م)
4- بعد اتمام فرد الفائف وعمل ركوب 10 سم
5- يتم لصق الركوب بواسطة النار ...














[



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يوليو 2015)

فيديو


شاهد الخطوات التي ذكرنها في البوست السابق
في هذا الفيديو....لخطوات عزل الأنسومات
في مشروع لمحطة مياة شرب


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يوليو 2015)

أخي ahmedXPibrahim
إذا لم يعجبك أسلوب عرض الموضوع...الموجود
والمطلوب أن تتماشي معه

يمكنك طرح ما تريد في موضوع جديد خاص بك....
بالصفحة الرئيسية 

​


ahmedXPibrahim قال:


> لن اضيف مره آخرى​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يوليو 2015)

صورة



بحس أنه يحتاج نوع اخر من الحجر يدخل مع الحجر الخشن في التصميم ويتفاعل معه.....
مثل الحجر الأملس......ككتل...أو بالجوانب....أو حتي بياض أملس...









​


----------



## م / وليد (16 يوليو 2015)

شكرا جزيلا عمل كبير و مجهود مقدر باشمهندس محمد و اتمنى لك كل التوفيق فى نشر هذه الرسالة المعمارية للاجيال القادمة و هذا نهج تعليمى متميز يرسخ المعلومة بالذهن مع بساطة التعليق و عمقه و بالتوفيق مرة اخرى


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يوليو 2015)

م / وليد قال:


> شكرا جزيلا عمل كبير و مجهود مقدر باشمهندس محمد و اتمنى لك كل التوفيق فى نشر هذه الرسالة المعمارية للاجيال القادمة و هذا نهج تعليمى متميز يرسخ المعلومة بالذهن مع بساطة التعليق و عمقه و بالتوفيق مرة اخرى



الله يبارك لك....سعيد بتشجيعك....وللمزيد أن شاء الله....


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يوليو 2015)

عيد فطر مبارك....
تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال.....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 يوليو 2015)

صورة



استخدام الرسومات الكبيرة (الدوائر) فى غرفة ذات مساحة صغيرة 
تعطى احساس بوسع المكان ..




​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يوليو 2015)

صورة


الكتلة الزجاج....والكتل مصمت تتمايل وتلتف
لتشكل المبني....وككاسرات لأشعة الشمس
وتضاد المصمت مع الزجاج
 جميل فريم الكتلة الأمامي...وفتحاته كمظلة بالسطح...







​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يوليو 2015)

صورة




مبني جميل ومميز
ثلاث أبراج...مربوط بينها بممرات وتتشكل بأرشات منحنية
كبوابات او فتحات للسماء ....ليمر الناس تحتها باللاندسكيب....
ويكون فرغات خضراء بينها....
أو حتي يمر من تحتها السيارت....كشارع
... الكيرتين وول تجمعهم كمبني واحد....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يوليو 2015)

14 صورة



العمارة و الفنون Archi_Arts
فندق أدرير أميلال بواحة سيوة المصرية
في قلب صحراء ( سيوة ) المصرية شديدة الحرارة و برمالها الصفراء الرائعة يظهر هناك الفندق الرملي بتصميمه الجميل و الرائع الذي يرجع بمن يشاهده إلى العصور القديمة و التاريخ الجميل .
 ( أدرير أميلال ) هو اسم أول فندق رملي في مصر ، و الذي يعتبره فريدا في تصميمه و بنائه ، الفندق الذي تم بنائه من الرمال الصحراوية شكل مقصدا للسائحين الأجانب في قضاء متعة العيش في جو شرقي بديع ....
حيث يشارك صاحب الفندق و مصممه الفكرة التي اتت من بنائه لهذا الفندق بانه اراد ان يقوم ببناء فندق صديبق للبيئة لا سيما في منطقة تعتبر من المحميات الطبيعية .
الفندق الذي يعيش نزلائه على ضوء الشموع في ليل لعدم وجود تيار كهربائي بداخله ، كما لا يسمح لهم بإستخدام الهواتف النقالة لانها تسبب إشعاعات مضرة ، و يسمح لهم بإستخدامه داخل غرفهم فقط .
حيث عبر النزلاء بسعادتهم المطلقة في النوم وراء جدران رملية و بأثاث بسيط مستوحي من الفلكلور السيوي الصحراوي ، لا سيما و إن الأصناف الغذائية التي تقدم إليهم هي خضراوات و فواكه طازجة يتم قطفها مباشرة من حديقة الفندق المجاورة .
يمتاز فندق ( أدرير أميلال ) بقدرته على إمتصاص اشعة الشمس الحارقة طوال النهار دون ان يعكسها على الغرف بداخل الفندق ، حيث تتحول هذه الحرارة في ليل بعد ذلك كتدفئة في البرد القارس .
Ǎḃd El-Řăĥmǎň Ŝălăĥ


























































​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يوليو 2015)

فيديو


بعض الأخطاء شائعة في تنفيذ حدادة ونجارة أعمدة الخرسانة المسلحة 
م. عبد الغني الجند...


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يوليو 2015)

صورة


حدادة الأعمدة التي في الحوائط الخرسانية
للمهندسة ‫#‏ياسمين_عبد_القوي‬



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يوليو 2015)

صورتين


بسبب نتيجة الاختبار لخرسانة القواعد
سيتم إعادة صب قواعد جديدة بخرسانة وحديد جديدين فوق جميع القواعد السابقة
واعتبار القواعد السابقة طبقة نظافة

حصل بالفعل في مشروع كبير في الرياض أثناء صب لبشة ضخمة حدث فاصل صب أفقي قبل نهاية الصب نظرا لوجود عجز في الخرسانة الموردة فقام الاستشاري برفض اللبشة وقام المقاول باعتبارها طبقة نظافة وصب خرسانة جديدة فوقها بعد مشاورات ومجادلات مع الاستشاري على أعلى مستوى ولكن لا يصح الا الصحيح







​​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 يوليو 2015)

صور



اضافة خليط الاسمنت لملئ الفراغ بين الجدار والمرمر
م.فرقان الحلو




​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 يوليو 2015)

صورة




تغطى الخرسانة بنايلون مباشرة بعد الصب
لتقليل التبخر والمحافظة عليها رطبة بعيدا عن الرياح واشعة الشمس 
فتقل التشققات الشعرية الناتجة عن التقلص والانكماش وتزيد قوة الخرسانة 
ويفضل وضع خيش(شوالات) تحت النايلون مع الرش المستمر

من التعليقات م.George Homsy
ويوجد مواد يرش بها الخرسانة بعد فترة من الصب، تغني عن الخيش والنايلون.



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يوليو 2015)

صورة



من اعمال المهندس محمد طاهر


يمكن لو التقسيمات الطولية للخشب الغاطسة....تكون فقط مسطح أبيض بيج....
مع لوحتين فنيتين كبار.....حيبقي أفضل و أكثر راحة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يوليو 2015)

4 صور



ممكن يضع جزء من لفة عازل تحت البلاستيك....ويركب متور صغير رخيص لتجديد دورة المياة.....
وممكن تتعمل 2 أو 3 إطارات...علي مستويات مختلفة....
وممكن يتعمل معها بانيو قديم....بنفس الطريقة.....مستويين















​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يوليو 2015)

8 صور


الخرسانة المطبوعة
 خطوات عمل خرسانة مطبوعة :
​1- يتم عمل المناسيب و وضع شبك الحديد ثم صب الخرسانة و تسويتها
2-قبل أن تجف الخرسانة يتم وضع المواد الملونة للأرضيات
و هي كالرمال الناعمة أو البودرة . فعادة يكون هناك لونين متداخلين ...لون أساسي و
اخر متداخل يتم أولا نثر طبقة من مادة اللون الأساسي ثم بعد ذلك يتم اضافة مادة اللون الآخر (بودرة/سائل)....
و يمكن أن يكون للخرسانة المطبوعة لون واحد فقط و يتم عملها على مرحلتين أيضا....
3- نقوم باختيار شكل الأرضيات و نقوم بطباعتها واسطة "أختام" ودكها جيدا
4- تترك الأرضية مدة ثلاثة أيام على الأقل ثم نبدأ بالغسيل الجيد
5-أخيرا نقوم بوضع مادة الحماية و تلميع الخرسانة و مهمتها هي ابراز المظهر الجمالي
للأرضيات مع حماية الخرسانة من المياة و الزيوت و أشعة الشمس.
تستخدم الخرسانة المطبوعة في أعمال تنسيق المواقع في الممرات و حول حمامات السباحة
و الكافيتريات و الأسواق و المراكز التجارية و القرى السياحية


















 مميزاتها:
​1- سرعة عالية في التنفيذ
2- مقاومة عالية للبري و الإحتكاك و العوامل الجوية
3- يتوفر منها أشكال متنوعة مع سهولة التشكيل بين أنواع الختامات المختلفة
4- التنوع في الألوان حسب طلب العميل
5- أقل في التكلفة إذا ما قورنت بالبلاط و السيراميك و البورسلين و الرخام المستخدم في أعمال تنسيق المواقع ، 
و ذلك لأن هذه الأعمال يتم صب خرسانة عادية ثم وضع طبقة من الردم ثم يركب البلاط أو السيراميك و خلافه بالمونة.
أما في الخرسانة المطبوعة فنصب طبقة من الخرسانة العادية بسمك 10 سم 
و هي الطبقة التي نقوم بتلوينها و تختيمها بالشكل و اللون المطلوبين ، و بعد تمام الجفاف نقوم بتشطيبها
مما يعطي سرعة و توفير الوقت و الأعمال و التكاليف























​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يوليو 2015)

صورتين



حماية العزل بالاساسات....كحائط الجار...حوائط حمامات السباحة....حوائط البدروم
- بأستخدام ألواح البلوسترين (الفوم)
- بأستخدام لفائف الكارتونال يتم فردها وتثبيتها بالبشبورى فوق الميمبرين وهو من مادة كالصوف المبطن 
- بجدار مباني....
....
.
م.Tarek Hamada
ألواح البلوسترين (الفوم) يحدث لها نوع من العفن بسبب المياه ....ولانها قابلة للكسر ولعدم استواء سطح لفائف العزل الخارجى مهما كانت نظافة الخرسانة للخزان او حمام السباحة فان عملية لصق الفوم على الممبرين لن تكون كاملة وسيحتاج الفوم الى حماية.......ارفض الفكرة واجد حماية الممبرين بالمبانى هى الاصح



- بأستخدام لفائف الكارتونال يتم فردها وتثبيتها بالبشبورى 
 فوق الميمبرين وهو من مادة كالصوف المبطن







- بأستخدام ألواح البلوسترين (الفوم)




​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يوليو 2015)

صورة


أختبار الهبوط...للخرسانة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يوليو 2015)

4 صور



اعمال نجارة وحدادة وصب.....قبة
النظام الأنشائي.....دوم مرتكزه على رنج بيم 
.
.
تسليح القبه يقوم اساسا علي تسليح الكمر الحامل لها بالنسبه لقبب المساجد فيستخدم في الكمر اقطار حديد معظمها ١٨؛٢٢؛2٥مع وجود مكسحات ف الكمر اما تسليح القبه ذاتها لايكون كبيرا لان ليس عليها احمال ويكون دائما من الحديد ١٢مم بواقع ٦ف المتر فرش وغطاء ده بالنسبه لقبب المساجد لان هناك اشكال اخري من القبب تكون علي شكل نصف دائره فتحتاج لدراسه حسب قطر الدائره وارتفاعها والغرض المراد منها...
.
.
هى فعﻻ مبيكونش عليها اى احمال اﻻ الnormal forces وبتكون مش كبيره ... وتسليحها كدا فعﻻ بس فى مصممين بيأمنوا نفسهم وبيزودوا في الحديد وكمان سمك الدوم نفسها ...
.
.
تمام ....ساعات بنشوف تصميمات تسليحها ١٦مم فرش وغطاء وده ف الواقع مبالغ جدا فيه القبه بتتسيف باقل تسليح لحد ٥فاي ١٠مم بتتسيف بس كلمه المهندس بيأمن نفسه دي بتضايقني جدا لانها بتفرق كتير جدا ف التكلفه بدون داعي وبعدين الفيصل ف الموضوع (الكود) انما المهم جدا تسليح الكمر الحامل للقبه ده المهم فعلا لأن كل وزن القبه واقع عليها وبيكون مضاعف ف منتصف الكمره















​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يوليو 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يوليو 2015)

7 صور


أفضل أربعة مواقع لتحميل ملحقات تأثيرات وخطوط الفوتشوب
جاهزة.... للتعديل عليها
 قد تفيد في اخراج مشروعك....أو بورشور....أو صفحات موقعك الألكتروني
مثل تأثير الذهبي و الفضي.....والكتابات
... بعضها بالداخل ....بالصور



http://www.igli5.com/2015/03/blog-post_54.html





























​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يوليو 2015)

صورة



من ورشة عمل ماكيت...الأكاديمية الحديثة...
وإنطلاق خيال الطالب....مع شرائح الفلين



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يوليو 2015)

صورة


طبقة الحماية لجوانب الميدة (الجسورالارضية) التي ستلامس التربة يجب ان لا تقل عن 5سم ،
وجوانب الميدة التي لن تلامس التربة يمكن الاكتفاء بـ2.5سم



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يوليو 2015)

صورة



فقط بروزات مثل الاعمدة...
وبأسفلها إضاءات بمستويات..
تأثيرها جميل....لو في كوفي شوب....
أو تجاري ...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يوليو 2015)

صورة


ورشة الماكيتات...للعمارة الإسلامية
الاكاديمية الحديثة
وجمال الأباليق....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يوليو 2015)

صورة



من أعمال د. أحمد ميتو....
رائع الحائط الرأسي....وتضاده مع أنحناء كتلة الزجاج و الكوليسترا
وأنكسارهم
ليكونوا فراغ للمدخل بأرتفاع المبني
... عندما يصنع تأكيد المدخل وغموضه....جمال المبني





​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 يوليو 2015)

صورة



من أعمال عمرو البربري....
هناك خطوط أفقية منحنية للبلكونات والسطح....
تضاد فريم رأسي ضخم بأرتفاع المبني
يحوي كتلة الإسطوانة الزجاج....
أعطت قوة....ملفتة للمبني
... وجديد ان ترتفاع عمود البرجولة الخشب لدورين
لتتشكل فوق البلكونة السطح المثلثة البارزة....



​


----------



## fatema kandel (22 يوليو 2015)

رائع ..


----------



## أنا معماري (23 يوليو 2015)

fatema kandel قال:


> رائع ..


متشكر....


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يوليو 2015)

8 صور





م. Hassan Elattar 
فيلا في الهند
1-المعماري ركز ف الفراغ دة على متطلبات العيله اللي هتسكنة و قام بصياغتها
بشكل رائع من خلال خلق فراغ مفعم بالاضاءة ة التهوية الطبيعية بشكل كامل

2- اول حاجة تاخد عينك في فراغ المدخل ال MDF laser cut screen
و وظيفتها المباشرة حماية فراغ المعيشة بصريا من اي حد عند دخوله من الباب.
من جهة فراغ ال living بقا فهي متداخلة 
بشكل رائع مع وحدة built in بباب sliding للتليفزيون.

3- استغلال عنصر انشائي و وضعة في تشكيل مدروس مع وحدات التخزين فكرة عملية جدا

4- استغلال تاني لعنصر انشائي و استخدامه ك support لل counter bar 
وربط الحائط مع السقف مع ال counter bar
و استخدامه ف الاضاءة ف السقف و التخزين ع الحائط.

5- الفكرة الاساسية في التصميم معتمدة على خلق مساحات مفتوحة بانسيابية ذات تتابع بصري 
يسمح للمستخدم باستكشافها كلها في وقت واحد رغم تعدد وظيفتها.

6- نطلع برا بقا ....التراس الطولي ادى ميزة الview لكل من فراغ ال living
و ال bedroom

7- وجود الشبابيك بالشكل ده و سهولة فتحها و امتدادها من الارض للسقف
اعطى امكانية الاتصال البصري بين الداخل و الخارجو هي مقفوله ...... 
و الاتصال البصري و الحركي و اختفاء الحدود مابين الداخل و الخارج و هي مفتوحة.

8- منطقة الجلوس الخارجية استغل فيها المساحة الضيقةالطولية بشكل مريح و جميل​​



































​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يوليو 2015)

صورة




الفرش في الاتجاه القصير
.
.
بس ملحوظة يا بشمهندس دي مش ميدة ده سمل لان الميدة بتكون في نفس منسوب قاع القاعدة 
وبتربط القواعد ببعضها الشداد بيربط قواعد الجار ويقلل الهبوط الغير متماثل
اما السمل فده بيصمم كانه كمرة تحمل الحوائط ولز كان عميق بيصمم 
بانه يشيل الحائط وحمل الردم





​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يوليو 2015)

فيديو



مفتكرتش أنها تكون بالسهولة دي.....
ابدء بحائط مكتبك .... او غرفتك

​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يوليو 2015)

فيديو




مفتكرتش أنها تكون بالسهولة دي.....






​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يوليو 2015)

11 صورة



م. Hassan Elattar 
شقة سكنية ...مومباي الهند

1-بداية كدة استغلال المساحات الصغيرة و توزيع احتياجات المعيشة فيها بشكل طولي متتابع ...
يسمح للي قاعد ف ال living , dinning , و كمان ال open kitchen 
قادرين يتواصلوا مع بعض و يشوفوا ال tv كمان

2-نيجي بقا للالوان و المواد...رغم التركيز ع التنويع بين الاللوان و المواد
من رخام و خشب و زجاج وو دهان و ورق حائط ....
حافظ المصمم ع التناسق و الابهار ف الشكل و اضف
الي ذلك احساس الدفء و اللي لعبت فيه الاضاءة دور كبير .

3-فراغ الdinning رغم صغر المساحة لكن تم توظيفها صح وفصل فراغها
و تحديده باختلاف material الحائط و الارضية

4- التراس رغم صغرة قدر المصمم استغلال المساحة و خلق مساحة تخزين
و كمان مساحة تخدبم

5- غرف النوم بسيطة جدا و عمليه و ستخدام الدواليب الbuilt in
و الحائط الزجاجي لوجهة الحمام وفر مساحة و اعطى وسع رغم اني افضل النص السفلي
يكون زجاج مصنفر و ليس شفاف

​​











































​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يوليو 2015)

صورة



من تصميم د.أحمد ميتو
المبني ببلاطته التي فعلت الكثيير....
لربط المبنيين علي طرفي الشارع ببلاطه تعبر الشارع
لتمر وتشكل المبني الإليبس...مع تغطيتها الإليبس الزجاج...
وترتفع البلاطة و تعلو كلاند مارك ..... في نهايتها


جميل تكرار التدرجات....سواء بالأرضي كزرع...أو مستويات البلاطة المفتوحة محملة علي أعمدة العنصر المائي....
وتدرجات السطح بأختلاف مواده.....وجميل تنوع الواجهة ....بفتحتها الغاطسة المستطيلة....والمثلثات الزجاج....و الاعمدة البني بكمرتها البارزين
ليربطوا بطرف مبني...بتنوعحركة و ديناميكية.....وربط.... لمشروع رائع.....



​​
*أضافة عن المشروع من م. Ayman Fareed*
*دا مشروع سن سيتي بمدينه 6 اكتوبر امام ميدان جهينه من تصميم المجموعه الاتيه*
*joint venture ma studio for great professor ahmed mito-afh consultant office*
*بتمثيل من المعماري ايمن فريد و حسين فريد - وalg group*
*و يمثله المعماري ايمن رمضان و تامر رمضان.*

*تم تصميم المشروع في 2011 ليكون اكبر spa في مصر و هو بالكامل داخل مجمع سكني سن سيتي*
*والجزء الامامي المطل علي الشرع هو food court و عكسه هو الspa و الجزء الخلفي هي مبني اجتماعي و مسجد .. *
*و هو غير مستوحي من اي مبني اخر*​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 يوليو 2015)

3 صور




التشكيلات الخشبية كشجيرات تجريدية
بعناصرها المنحنية 
في مداخل أحدي الأبراج مع المواسير المييتل...
وتنعكس ايضا لتملء بالداخل











​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

صورة





م.Mohamed Abd El-Hameed 
مهندس معاك من الموقع .... بيقول لك 
يجب ع المهندس المنفذ أن يراجع لحامات القفص الحديدى للخازوق ف اﻷطواق والكانات الحلزونية ( إسبايرال)
وأن يكون طرف التقفيصه الذى سيكون فى قاع التربة مدببا لتسهيل إنزاله ف مكانه 

كما يراعى عند إنزال القفص الحديدى حتى ﻻ تتم فرقعة اللحامات ....من مواضع معينة بالقفص



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

صورة





العنصر الخرساني...
يتعرض لأجهاد ضغط من أعلي.....و شد من أسفل
وده طبعا بيراعي في التصميم...بوضع حديد الأكثر في الأسفل
لأن كما هو معروف الحديد يقاوم الشد....وباقي الخرسانة تقاوم الضغط



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

صورة





هناك دائما شوق للفناء الداخلي...
بخصوصية جلساته بالداخل المفتوح للسماء...
بعيدا عن الشوارع و تلصص البعض...
والشجرة بفروعها...وحولها الحصي الأبيض...
والأرضية الحجر....
الفناء عنصر مفقود من عناصر الفن المعماري الإسلامي....



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

صورة



اذا كنت تريد ان تكتب عربي
علي جهاز برة البيت ولا تستطيع تعديل اللغة للعربي 
فكتب ب google..... 
arabic key board
و اختار هذا الموقع للكتابة العربي

حتلاقيه باول البحث ب google
https://www.branah.com/arabic
use copy & paste




​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

صورة



اين نفحاتك?!.....
هل انت اغني من هذا الرجل?!
ايهما اريح و اروق للنفس...تذكرتين سينما....ماتش...dvd لمطرب....او مايفعله هذا الرجل?! 


الراجل دة عامل بسيط … شيّال باليومية بينقل طرود بين شركة نقل و المحلات اللي في الأزهر و الغورية .
كل جمعة بعد الصلا يقف الوقفة دي ….
بيقف يفرق عيش و طعمية و مخلل على الناس اي ناس معدية … بيسميها نفحة .
عجبني اللي بيعمله و لما سألته عن اللي بيصرفه قال لي : دة ما يجيش كشف حكيم .
الراجل دة راس ماله عافيته …

ما يجيش كشف حكيم ….فيه فهم و تفسير اوضح من كدة لحديث ” داووا مرضاكم بالصدقة ” ؟
ربنا يبارك لك في صحتك و عافيتك يا عم أحمد .

النفحات كتيرة...مساعدة طالب بسيط و لو في دفعة قبلك
سقي الماء للمارة...تسجيل فيديو لأستلامات التنفيذ بعملك....
وضع بعض الوقت للبحث عن معلومة للنشر و الفائدة....
وغيرة الكثييير ...بمثل هذا الرجل تنهض الامم...مقلش بكرة او لما اتغني
مقلش لما حكوماتنا تتصلح....
النهوض عمل كل فرد بالامة ... حتي انا و انت​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

صورة




تجربة بالموقع لمعرفة نسبة المواد الناعمة ( الطمى ) بالرمل
.
.
للحصول على نسبه دقيقه 
يجب ان تكون القاروره منتظمة المقطع
.
.
ده فى حالات استخدام الرمل فى الردم والاحلال ...ارجو التصحيح لو انا خطأ
.
.
فى حالة استخدام الرمل للاحلال او الردم فى اختبارات معينة لازم تجري عليه منها التدرج الحبيبي اللي بتقدر منه تجيب نسبة المواد الناعمة (طمي+ طين)
.
.
ده عبارة عن اختبار المكافئ الرملى بس بشكل بدائى شوية وفى حالة عدم وجود إمكانيات خالص
لكن الاختبار موجود فى ال (ASTM D-2419)
وفكرة الاختبار انها بتبين نسبة المواد الناعمة فى الرمل واللى المفروض - بالنسبة للخرسانة - تكون بحد أقصى 30% 
وطبعاً الاختبار هنا بيستخدم طريقة حجمية فى إيجاد النسبة 
بعكس طريقة الغسيل على منخل رقم 200 (ASTM C-117) اللى بيستخدم طريقة وزنية
لإيجاد نسبة المواد الناعمة واللى فى الحالة دى - برضه بالنسبة للخرسانة - لا يتعدى ال 3%




​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

صورة






ما الفرق و الاخطاء؟!
.
_ صدأ الحديد 
_ عدم التربيط الجيد لأسياخ العمود مع الأشاير القديمة 
_ ترك أسياخ العمود بدون تربيط بالكانة
_ الكانات كلها ربعة و غير اتوماتيك 
_ طول الرباط في الضغط غير متحقق 
_ مفيش تكثيف كانات 
_ عدم وجود بسكوت
_ المفروض يكون فيه كانة تربط الحديد الداخلي
........
صب يا عم الله يكرمك ... اكرام الميت دفنه








​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

صورة


وانت راجل محترف تنفيذ 
و طالع تستلم حديد سقف 
اية هى اول حاجة عينك تقع عليها اول ما تطلع عالسقف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
.
_ تقسيط الحديد ...عدد الاسياخ ف المتر 
_ ارتفاع كانات الكمر ...عمق الكمر
_ التكريب
_ اماكن وقف ووصل الحديد .. وطول الوصلات overlap
_ البسكوت ..... السايد كفر
_ أشاير العمدان 
_ مقص السلم
_ طول الرابط ف الكابولى 
_ ف السقف اتاكد من اتجاهات الفرش والغطا 
_ تسليح المناطق الحرجة
_ الكمرات .اشوف الشغل الي اتعمل مطابق للوح ولا لا . حديد علوي 
و سفلي .او تكسيح لو زادت الكمرة عن 5متر 
_ الحديد الجانبي لو زاد العمق عن 60 
_ الشدة الخشبيه اولا
_ عدم التربيط الجيد لأسياخ العمود مع الأشاير القديمة 
_ ترك أسياخ العمود بدون تربيط بالكانة
_ عدد الكانات في المتر 
_ ووضع كانة شدش ... عيون
_ تكسيح حديد البلاطه
_ الشوك 
_ الصداء
_ ايه الكمرات اللي شايله و ايه اللي متشال
_ ركوب التسليح ع الكمرات
_ تحميله الكمر عند العمود
_ اقطار الاسياخ الموجود مع المخطط 
_ التاكيد من وجود كرسي اذا كان السقف فلات سلاب
_ التاكد من منسوب صب العمود مساويا لقاع الكمره
_ مواسير الكهرباء
_ سقوط بلاطة ... تكريب فى اماكن الحمامات 
_ الاضافة بقى للنضافة
_ الفواتير عند المناور
_ ابعاد الكمر... الجسور وعرضهن 
_ عمل مجاري المواسير
لو الاستلام زي ما بيقول الكتاب شsmile emoticon_ مفيش مبني هيكمل معني كده اننا لازم نعدي شوية حاجات ونركز ع الفيتل ميستيك او نختار مقاول ضامنين انه فاهم شغله كويس (خبرة كبيرة)
.
.
اول حاجه مهمه ازازه الكانز المشبره وكام سندوتش يا اما مفيش استلام خالص
ههههههههه 
اهم حاجه في استلام حديد السقف انك تعيد استلامه بنظره سريعه يوم الصب لان في مقاولين للاسف بتشيل حديد بعد ما تستلم

_​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

صورة




صب القباب
1- يتم عمل سقالة دائرية حول القبة لوقوف عمال الصب عليها
2- بتتكرر راسيا كل مترين ونص
3- يتم الصب من اعلى لاسفل و الفورمجى عامل رئيسى فى العمل بيقوم بضبط سمك الخرسانة و تسويتها برابون المستخدم فى المحارة
( على ان تكون الخرسانة شبه ناشفة اى ال slump لايزيد عن 3 او 4 سم حتى لاتسيل الخرسانة اثناء فردها )
4- يتم الصب على حطات او اجزاء شريطية على محيط القبة
و فى الشغل العالى ذو التنفيذ الدقيق بيتم عمل وتر مقوس من الحديد بيكون مماسا للخرسانة يتحرك على اكس علوى فى اعلى القبة ويتحرك فى الاسفل على دائرة من الحديد المقوس حول محيط القبة من اسفل لضبط سمك وسطح القبة اثناء الصب
.
.
م.Tarek Hamada
من الناحية الفنية ممكن الصب من اعلى لاسفل فى حالة التاكد من الشدة قبل الصب..وقد تنازلت لصالح المقاول بالصب من اعلى لاسفل....لكن الطريقة العلمية المعتمدة فنيا هى الصب من اسفل لاعلى على شكل طبقات شريطية افقية بما هو موازى لاسلوب تحميل القبة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

Concept 










​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

6 صور



مترجم ب google translate

شاهق الحرم الجامعي شنتشن للعملاق الإنترنت
NBBJ، قد كشف النقاب عن تصميمها برج الشركات لعملاق الانترنت الصينية تينسنت. 
من المقرر الانتهاء منه في عام 2016، وحرم 55 طابقا إضافة 2.6 مليون قدم مربع من المساحة ل12000 موظف إضافي. 
وهذا يضيف إلى قائمة NBBJ اللامع بالفعل مشاريع مع الآخرين مثل جوجل وأمازون وسامسونج.
القصد في لمحة هنا هو جعل التركيز على مظهر مادي للاتصال أمور من الإنترنت من خلال والشوارع الأفقية



















​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

4 صور



الملكة....جميلة الجميلات....في عصر حكامنا الميامين
كوميدي 








​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

صورة


سؤال منكم....من Mahmoud Rabee 
لو سمحت ممكن اعرف الورش اللى بتكون فى الاكاديميه الحديثه دى خاصه بطلبة الاكاديميه بس ولا اى حد ممكن يشارك فيها ..؟؟!!
.
ياريت لو معانا حد في الأكاديمية يجاوب علي السؤال....أو حد عنده فكره عن الأكاديمية......


في كمان سؤال مني....هل في علاقة بين مبني الماكيت اللي علي الشمال.....بشرائط الفلين المبتكرة علي اليمين....
ياريت شرح من أحدي طلاب الأكاديمية....
.
.
أولاً الورشة خاصة بطلاب الاكاديمية فقط وفى إحتمال لو فى عدد محتاج ورش زى كده فى المجال ده أنهم يفتحو ورش تدريب خارجية ... 
ثانياً الى فى الصورة دول مشروعين مختلفين ماكيت لمشروع حضانة بتعلم من خلالة تركيب الخامات على بعضها 
وكيفية القص وتركيبهم سابق ولاحق أمتى والمشروع التانى على اليمين مقترح لبافيليون
مع مجموعة مبانى بشكل مختلف غير نمطى إختلاط بين الاتنين .....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

فيديو


مختصر خبرات السنين...ومجهود يوم عمل بالموقع...في 9 دقائق....shortcut
طبقة النظافة تحت الميدة (الجسور الأرضية) 
كامل خطوات التنفيذ
مع المهندس اليمني بشرحه المميز البسيط.... عبد الغني الجند




​​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

فيديو 



مختصر خبرات السنين...ومجهود يوم عمل بالموقع...في 9 دقائق....shortcut
طبقة النظافة تحت الميدة (الجسور الأرضية) 
كامل خطوات التنفيذ
مع المهندس اليمني بشرحه المميز البسيط.... عبد الغني الجند





​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

4 صور



هل نحن نقترب.....أم لا...
برج مركز زهرة الطاقة...الصين
للأسف المعروض عن العمارة الخضراء قليل و غير مشبع ....
نحاول نقترب قليلا هنا....وفي أنتظار الوصول معلومات أكثر تفصيلا....
في الفترة القادمة أن شاء الله.....
ماذا تعرف عن العمارة الخضراء 
العمارة الخضراء هي العمارة التي تتبع في تصميمها أسلوبا يحترم البيئة مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار تقليل استهلاك.الطاقة والموارد 
أمثلة حديثة عن العمارة الخضراء في مبني من الصين...
مبني زهرة الطاقة
وهو أحدي الروائع المعمارية التي ستفتتح في الصين تحت أسم " مركز أبحاث جامعة روهان " أو "مركز زهرة الطاقة"يقع هذا المركز في مدينة روهان الصينية وت تصميمه ليكون أحد أهم المباني التي تستخدم الطاقة النظيفة في العالم,
حيث يحصل المبني علي كل أحتياجاته من الطاقة من خلال أستخدام مصادر نظيفة كالشمس و الرياح و مياة الامطار...يتكون مركز الأبحاث من برج أرتفاعه 140 متر به عده أبراج صغيرة مغطاه بالنباتات المزروعة علي سطحها
أما البرج الكبير فتمت تغطية سطحه بعدد كبير من ألواح الطاقة الشمسة لتوفير أحتياجات المركز من الطاقة النظيفة....
وليمتص " مبني زهرة الطاقة" أشعة الشمس تماما كما تفعل الزهور الحقيقة....أما الجزء العلوي البارز من أعلي المبني فيحتوي مولدات هوائية تقوم بتوليد طاقة إضافيه بالإستفادة من الرياحولم يتوقف أستخدام الطاقة النظيفة عند هذا الحد, بل يستخدم المبني منظومة مائية بجمع مياة الأمطار للأستفادة منها لأغراض مختلفة.....للأسف...أي حد فيينا بيتكلم عن العمارة الخضراء ....بقشريات بسيطة منها.....فين العمق والعرض بتشويق و بأختصار بالمعلومة....عن زراعة الأسطح وطريقتها وتنفيذها و أسعارها
....وعن الطاقة الشمسية ومكونات panels لها و أسعارها و طرق التركيب و صناعتها وهل يمكن تصنيعها ببلادنا.....ينقصنا الرغبة للتعمق....وحسن البحث و العرض....فهل من يرغب في مشاركتنا و امدادنا بالمعلومات المفهومة البسيطة....
أم نريد أن نظل طول عمرنا نتكلم عن قشريات العمارة الخضراء....
















​​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

صورتين




هل هذة الطريقة جيدة أم سيئة للأستخدام....ولماذا؟!
الطوب بدل من الشدات الخشب؟َ!...
.
.
اهدار للوقت و المال و يؤدي لزيادة تكلفة العزل و الله أعلم
.
هيقوى الطوب ازاى .؟ ثانيا تكلفة زيادة لانك بتفك الخشب وبتستخدمه تانى
.
يتم استخدام الطوب بدلاً من الشدة الخشبية في حال وجود مياه جوفية او اي نوع من انواع المياه التي يخشي ان تصل للخرسانة او فيه حال وجود نسبة عالية من الاملاح في التربة فالطوب بيقلل الاحتكاك و التماس بين الخرسانة و التربة
يجب عزل الطوب جيداً .... حتى لا يكون ملاصق مباشرة للخرسانة و يمتص ماء الخرسانة كذلك عمل محارة للطوب من الخارج لمنع دخول المياه للقواعد - في حالة وجود المياه
.
ملاحظة مهمة....
كويسه بساهم عيب فيه ان انت مش هتعرف اذا كانت الخرسانه معششه ولا لا ومش هتعرف تعالجها كويس يعنى انت عشان تعمل عزل وحمايه مممكن تبوظ اساس مبنى بحاله....لان الشدة الخشب بتفكهها وبتشوف حوليها كويس ولكن الطوب لاتستطيع ذلك...
نرجو الملاحظة بانه تم عزل الطوب من الداخل بممبرين قبل وضع الحديد وقبل الصب وعليه فغالبا يتم استخدام الطوب كطبقة حماية للعزل كما في الخزانات(protection board)
.
انا مع الراى اللى بيقول ان الطوب ده مش هيستحمل الضغط ولكن هذا النوع فقط ويمكن استيداله بطوب اسمنتى مفرغ وتملاء الفراغاتبالناسبة للنقطة بتاعت الردم هو لو مش هيصب عالى وواطى فى وقت واحد اى يتم الردم والدك فيكون بذلك اهدر الوقت اللى استغرقه فى بناء الطوب كجوانب صب وكان عمل قواعد منفصله عادية .......
فمن مميزات هذا النظام انى بوفر وقت فك وتركيب النجارة والردم والدك والعزل بانى بصب مرة واحدة 
فاذا مصبش مرة واحدة يبقى فقد المميزات



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

صورة




الكانات...أنحناءاتها و طول مفتاح الكانة....
والغطاء الخرساني...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

صورة



الكانات....وطرق لفها حسب عدد أسياخ و شكل وأبعاد العمود​​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

صورة



مادة تمنع تبخر ماء الخرسانة ....سيكا أنتيسول
للمناطق الحارة جدا
و المواقع التي لا يتوافر فيها الماء.....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

صورة



المشكله اللي بتنتج عن الكوع ال٩٠زي الكتمان او بطء تدفق الميا فيؤدي الى زيادة ترقيد الرواسب​​
م. Tarek Hamada
انا بفضل الاسلوب القديم ...الاسلوب الموجود بالبوستر اعلاه يعاب عليه ارتداد الروائح من القاعدة....
يوجد قاعدة حمام لها حاجز مائى اعلى من العادى لمنع ارتداد الغازات للداخل وهو موجود بالامارات ولم اجده بمصر






​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

صورة



تدفئة ارضية وعادة يستخدم فيها انابيب بكس الالمانية وتعتمد على تدوير المياه الساخنة داخل تلك الانابيب
.
.
نعمل صبة فوق الانابيب البكس 2 سم تقريبا ثم نقوم بالتشطيب 
ان كان سيراميك او غرانيت او مرمر يفضل استخدام اللاصق



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

رسمه



كنا عرضنا الفروق الثلاثة....وحد سأل علي رسمه للفرق بينهم...

الفرق بين السملات و الشدادات والميدات

السملات :Round Beam أو Upper grade Beam
السملات هي كمرة مثل كمرة السقف ومصممة لحمل حوائط الدور الأرضى
و تكون و ظيفتها حمل الحائط فوقها و يكون تسليح السملات اقل كثيرا من تسليح الشدادات 
و غالبا ما تكون قطاعات السملات ثابتة حيث ان الاحمال عليها ليست كبيرة مجرد وزنها 
ووزن الحائط فوقها فقط و يكون شكل التسليح فى السملات مشابها لتسليح الكمرة
وتنفذ السملات بحيث يكون ظهر السمل أقل من منسوب تشطيب الدور الأرضى ب 10 سم 
تستخدم السملات فى حاله إذا كان عمق الحفر للاساسات كبير حيث انه
لو تم بناء الحائط على الميدة مباشره فيكون ارتفاع الحائط كبير 
و قد يحدث له عدم استقرار تحت هذا الارتفاع الكبير أما اذا كان العمق بسيط 
يمكن تشغيل الميدات سملات لحمل الحوائط بحيث يتم زيادة هذة الميدات حسب المعمارى للدور الأرضى 
بحيث يكون تحت كل حائط ميدة ولا داعى لعمل السملات فى هذة الحالة 
كما انه ايضا من فوائد السملات هو تقليل طول الانبعاج للأعمده حتى 
لا يحدث عزم اضافى نتيجه الانبعاج و منطقة الاتصال تكون مع الاعمدة عكس الميدات منطقة الاتصال مع القواعد

الشدادات :
تكون بين قواعد الجار والقواعد الوسطية حيث يكون عامود الجار على وش القاعدة فيتولد لا مركزية بالقاعدة فيجب و ضع شداد حتى لا تنقلب القاعدة مع وزن العمود و حتى تسبب اتزان للعامود .
الشدادات تستخدم لنقل الاحمال لعمل اتزان للقواعد المجاورة للجار
و تكون الشدادات ذات قطاعات كبيرة و لها تصميم تبعا للحمل الواقع على العمود 
و كذلك حديد التسليح يكون اكبر منة كثيرا عن السملات و قطاعاتها الخرسانية من الممكن ان تكون كبيرة وبارتفاع اعلى من القواعد حسب التصميم و تننفذ فى نفس منسوب القواعد المسلحة من تحت 
من الأخطاء الشائعة ان السملات تقوم بربط القواعد مع بعضها ويمكن الاستعواض بها عن الميدات للتربة الضعيفة فهذا خطأ لأن السملات تكون فى منطقة رقبة العامود ومرتكزة على القواعد أو الأعمدة مثلها مثل الكمرة فى تحليل الاجهادات الواقعة عليها أما الميدات تكون مرتكزة على التربة مباشرة 

الميدات :
تستخدم في حالة التربة الطينية أو الضعيفة لمقاومة الهبوط الغير متماثل بالقواعد و تنفذ فى منسوب القواعد المسلحة بنفس أرتفاع القواعد 
تسليح الميدات هو العلوى مثل السفلى تماما ويمتد الي ربع البحر المجاور من الجهتين مستمرة داخل القواعد لمقاومة هبوط القاعده أو هبوط القاعده المجاوره لها



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

صورة




أحساس و ادراك من المصمم ...
لطبيعة الأرض من حوله من منظر طبيعي الزرع و الأشجار...
وتوظيف الفراغ ومواده وكأنه امتداد لهذه الطبيعة بالداخل...
بمسطحات الزجاج الكبيرة...وفريماتها الخشبية العريضة وكأنها شجيرات....
بإنحناء جلستها لتقترب من الإنحناءات الطبيعية...
وحتي الأرضية و السقف خشب بدرجات ألون مختلفة....بهذا..... هناك فرق بين معماري عادي....وأخر من الكبار




​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

7 صور




عندما يأتي تجاري كمتجر....سوبر ماركت
يحتار المصمم منا كيف يبدء فقط...بمبني الرفوف والفتارين...هذا
المصمم لم يتوقف هنا طويلا...واختار الكمر و الأسقف البيضاء بعناصرها...
ومن بينها شرائح أو ألواح الخشب...
يضيف طبعية للمنتجات ..فبعضها و الخشب من نفس العائلة الشجرية....طازجة...طازة
ومن بين ألواح الخشب المقسمه تظل إضاءات النيون و السقف الرئيسي يظهر من خلف الألواح بلونة الغامق.....وأسبوتس الإضاءات الدائرية بالسقف المعلق الأبيض...


وحول الاعمدة أختار أشكال أورجانك و تكسيرات كفرغات...
بكمرتها الرفيعة....وفراغ غاطس السقف.....







وكانه تضاد بين المصمت الأبيض...وألواخ الخشب بفرغاتها....توجه المشتري...وتجدد نظرته للمكان....
وحول الاعمدة أختار أشكال أورجانك و تكسيرات كفرغات...و السقف الغامق الرئيسي بتمديداته





للتجديد ميل بأنحناء لتوجية ألواج الخشب.....






الألواح تظهر من بين الكمرات و السقف المصمت...
وتنزل من السقف لتقسم الحوائط...
وتؤثر علي تصميم الفتاريين...بشرائحها الرفيعة







الألواح تظهر من بين الكمرات و السقف المصمت...
وتنزل من السقف لتقسم الحوائط...
وتؤثر علي تصميم الفتاريين...بشرائحها الرفيعة






شرائح ألواح الخشب تشكل الفراغ و الرفوف 
وكأنها كهوف.....بخطوطها المنحنية...






تنوع تصاميم الاقسام ....المصمت الداكن و ألواخ الخشب...
وموجة الكونتر بلونيها الفاتح و الغامق....






​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

معادلة



كيفية اختيار نوع الاساس بحسابات بسيطة....​​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

فيديو 



كنت لسه بسأل عن هل سر برودة رخام الحرم نتيجة وجود مواسير يمر بها ماء بارد مثل
الموضوع المعروض اليوم عن مواسير المياة الدافئة تحت تشطيب أرضية المسكن...
فوجدت هذا الفيديو عن سر برودة رخام الحرم....وهو ناتج عن طبيعة هذة البلاطات من الرخام الباهضة الثمن وتأتي خصيصا من جبال معينة....ويسمي رخام التاتيوس وهو يحتفظ بالبرودة ليلا في مساماته... وتصعد منه البرودة وقت الحرارة الشديدة نهارا......

انه التاتيوس.. اليوناني.. المتر مع المادة اللاصقة 250$ولكن لايزال السؤال مطروح....علي يمكن عمل مواسير مياة باردة تحت الرخام بانواعه.؟!
سؤال يحتاج أجابة وبحث؟!​​
[video]https://www.facebook.com/AlArabiya/videos/vb.113791238657176/989869351049356/?type=2&theater[/video]​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

صورة



بسكوت +رباط
من البلاسيتك....بسيطة وفكرته كويسة للربط والمحافظة علي الكفر الخرساني أسفل أسياخ الحديد....
اعتقد دي خرسانه ارضيات واتسليح خرسانه الارضيات بيبقى فى النص يعنى تقريبا على ارتفاع 5 او 7 سم من الارض عشان كده ظاهر انه عالى ده كفر طبعا مش كرسي



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

صورة



كميات

​​






​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

صورة




الشدات البلاستيكيه...
عملية و خفيفة....وسطح الخرسانة ناعم...ممكن تترك بدون تشطيب....
ياتري سعرها كام؟....ومن المصنع موزعها؟!



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

البحث....فن من الفنون
تجهل شئ ما....فتبحث في النت...في google....وتبحث في google images....وفي اليوتيوب....عن مصادرها....فتفتح امامك عدة مواقع وصفحات كثيرة....وفيديوهات....
ولكن تحس بها....عند فتحها بمدي دقتها و اختصارها وصورها و فيديوهاتها
فتختار جزء مفيد من هنا و هناك....
وتكون بها معلوماتك التي تحتاجها.....
والجميل مع الوقت تزداد قدراتك بالبحث....
وتحس من علي بعد بمجرد رؤيتها هل هي مفيدة أم لا....هل المصدر مفيد ومشبع أم لا...فتتجه لأخر....
قد نعتقد في الاول انها عملية غلسة....أو معقدة قليلا....ولكن هي فقط تحتاج صبر قليل....

وكلما بحثت كلما زاد أحساسك بالمفيد....فين....فهل تتفق معي في ذلك...
حتي أختيارك لكلمات البحث مثلا باليوتيوب أو google أو google images....
هي خبرة تنمو....فالأفضل تبحث بكذا عنوان أو كلمات مختلفة....
فبمجرد تغيير بسيط في كلمة واحدة تتغير نتائج البحث ....أيضا تبحث بالعربي....وتبحث أيضا بالانجليزي 
و تترجمها ب google translate للسهولة و السرعة....

ويجب ألا تغطس بين السطور الكثيرة.....والتفاصيل المعقدة....التي تشتت البحث.....
وتضايق وتيأس منه....فأقراء ولكن كأنك علي بعد من تأثيرها....
فالمعماري هو باحث....باحث صغير...عن باحث الماجستير و الدكتورة
فالبحث أحدي الفنون التي يتقنها المعماري....لتضاف الي مواهبه المتعددة

وتأتي موهبة أخري وهي الأختصار و ترتيب الأفكار و ربط النقاط و التسلسل في الأفكار و التفاصيل....
ونقاط الموضوعويمكن التعلم من الكتب و الكتيبات...
من طريقتهم في الفهرسة (الفهرس)....والعنونة (العناويين)....
وطرق أظهارها و أخراجها و أنواع كتابتها و ترقيمها.....
فأذا وجدت كتاب عجبك طريقته....فأقتبسها....وتذكرها لبحثك القادم....
يفضل أثناء البحث أن تحتفظ بلينكات الصفحات و المواقع و الفيديوهات المفيد....
بعمل copy & paste
والأحتفاظ بها في ملف winword مثلا.....وتكتب تحتها المفيد فيها بكلمات مختصرة...
حتي لاتشتت مع كثرة الصفحات و الفيديوهات والمواقع...بل حان الوقت....أن تكوون folders
لنوعيات المشاريع المختلفة حتي كصور.....وتحتفظ بها علي جهازك ....
مصنفة و موزعة....بتفرق كثيير....
وتأثيرها معك سيكون مؤثر وفعال...



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

صورة



كل تصميم ....وصورة
له طاقة مصممها....ولمساته و إبداعاته...
حتي ولو كانت جلسة خشب متموجة...وطريقة تجميع أجزاء أخشابها
وعلاقاتها بداير حوض الزرع الخرساني أو حجر خلفها
مع الزرع و الشجيرات و الورود....

وقد تكون لقطة تضعها...من لقطات مشروعك....لتقول أيوة درست أماكن الجلسات و تنوعها....ووظيفتها في اللاندسكيب....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

صورة






مميز من بين كتل المبني الفلات.....
أن ينطلق المصمم بأليبس في اللاندسكيب 
إليبس يشكل في جزء ويختفي في بقيته
تاركا دائرة تشكل معه....
عناصر ما بالاندسكيب
قد تكون مياني خدمات...قد تكون عنصر مائي...
ولكنها تركت تأثيرها بالمشروع.....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

6 صور



مسجد الملك عبد الله بالرياض...
البساطة في التصميم....زادته جمالا
وأختيار الالوان و المواد و النقوشات.....المتناغمة الهادئة....
فلنري مع الصور ...ما فعله المصمم


فراغ المسجد من الداخل....بشكل قبة بالسقف
وبها تشكيلات بالجبس
وتعدد ألوانها بدرجات خفيفة من اللون السماوي و البيج بخضار...مثل لون الحائط ربما من الرخام.....

وحتي المحراب جبس أبيض....بنفس الدرجات الألوان....

رائع وبسيط الحلقات المعدنية الدائرية تحمل الإضاءات...أفتكر مثل مسجد قلعة محمد علي.....والمتحف الإسلامي بقطر....

وموكيت الأرضية بدرجات اللبني السماوي....وكانها دعوة للسماء....ومسند الصف الاول لكبار السن وهي منتشرة بالسعودية من اللبني السماوي الأغمق لونا..







من بين المصمت....الزجاج و شغل الفورفورجية برسوماته من الفن الأسلامي ......
كعنصر المأذنة و إضاءات اللاندسكيب
والأرضية برسوماتها الكينارات الفن الأسلامي والمبالغة في حجمها.....







من بين المصمت....الزجاج و شغل الفورفورجية برسوماته من الفن الأسلامي ......
كعنصر المأذنة و إضاءات اللاندسكيب
وجمال النخيل بحشائشه وسط بلاطات الأرضية الرخام.....






الإضاءات بداخل الأعمدة الإسطوانية...وفرفورجية حديد بنفس الرسومات الإسلامي....
ولونها يبرز كرصاصي غامق ....من بين الأبيض....
وجمال النخيل الكثيير.....بإضاءات من أسفله موجهها علي جزع النخلة...






أختار الأسود كسفل للحائط تحت و غاطس عن الجدار المصمت للمبني...
برخامه الفاتح





هدوء و خشوع....وموكيت الأرضية برسوماته من الفن الأسلامي
ودرجات الأزرق و السماوي.....كالسماء








​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

صورة




تسجيد رائع لتشريك قضبان العامود بحديد الاساسات
.



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

فيديو





طريقة صب وتسوية مسطح دائري كبير....أرضية مصنع أسمنت أو خرسانة





​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

3 صور




سؤال....يا جماعه عندي مشكله 
قربت اخلص مشروع وكل شويه اعالج الشروخ وبتظهر مره تانيه 
الشروخ دي في الاسقف الجبسمبورد والجدران بين الاعمده والمباني بالرغم من وجود شبك التلياس ومعجون الشروخ
الرد: 
ممكن يكون الجبس مبورد مش متثبت كويس بيريح كل شوية ودة هيفضل يعمل شروخ مهما تعالج فيها اكد على التثبيت الجيد



​​

الحل :من Mohmed Ahmed Ahmed X
عمل سبورتات للجبص من قطاع السي شنل او الاوميقا

ممكن توضيح أكثر....للطريقة دي...ياريت لو تحاول تبحث عن صور تحت google images.....
مشكور








​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

فيديو



شوف كيف يتفاعل الطلاب بالخارج في سكاشنهم مع التطبيق و النماذج و التجربة....
لهم حق أن يتفوقوا علينا
لكل مجتهد نصيب....
وجامعاتنا....مصابة بالكسل...والانتفاخ بالدرجة العلمية.... وعدم تقدير فكر و عقلية الطالب....بالشكل الكافي
وأشياء أخري كثيرة....إلا من رحم ربي....
ينقصنا أن تعتقد جامعاتنا.....أننا يمكننا الأبتكار والأبتكار.....والتجديد....بل والإضافةالحلول....نطالب ونطالب....بحقوقنا في التعليم...
بالكلمة....بورقة....بفيديو مثل هذا....بالأعتراض غير الفج....
دع صوتك يصل الي كل معيد....دكتور....عميد...
أرسله أميل بذلك حتي يحس بالغيرة....أو ورقة من تحت باب مكتبه.....أو بالكلمة
حتي نحصل علي حقوقنا.....في التعليم السهل الميسر المتقن المفهوم وليس المبهم....المحمس المتفاعل......مما يسهل هدفنا....عملنا....فهمنا....مستقبلنا....​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2015)

6 صور




م.Tarek Hamada 
مسجد حسن الشربتلى بحى جنوب الاكاديمية بالقاهرة الجديدة
لم يضع النجفة حلفات دائرية معدنية بإضاءتها كمسجد الملك عبد الله....
ولكنها مربعات بكروسات X....مربعات ذهبية اللون....
وحملها علي wires....وأشكال ثمانية تقل مع الأرتفاع حتي نقطة التثبيت....
جميل الإضاءات الصناعية....تعلوها الطبيعة بشرائح زجاجية بالقبة....والشبابيك المتعددة المستطيلة







غاطس واجهة المدخل الدبل هايت بأعمدتها...
تأكد المدخل...وتبعده عن العواصف الترابية أو لو في أمطار.....

لم تعجبي الاعمدة وطريقة سلبها من أعلي ليصل لقباب صغيرة فضية تتفاعل 
مع ذهبي القبة الكبيرة بالمنتصف.....






تأثير المربعات الشبابيك جميلة....في الأبراج الحاملة للمأذن....
وكتلة مصمته حولها شرائط فتحات الزجاج.....
غالبا للمحراب....






مربعات الإضاءات بالواجهة الرئيسية بالخارج....تتفاعل مع مربع الأذاءات الذهبي بالداخل.....أنعكاس.....






جودة الصور هي التي سيئة,,,,,
فهنا يظهر الحجر الكسوة للواجهات.....وكنار طوب حجر خشن......






الكتلة الجدار وحولها شرائط زجاج الواجهة.....
والمحرب بمنتصفها......
بيعجبني هذا الأسلوب للمساجد....لأنها بتوصل الخارج بالداخل...
وشفافية للطبيعة كطبيعة دينية.....
تنعكس حتي بالتصميم



​​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يوليو 2015)

سيفون...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يوليو 2015)

صورة



تبدأ بلدية دبي بعد غد تطبيق مشروع الخرسانة الخضراء «المستدامة»، بعد دراسة أجرتها حول أضرار الأسمنت المعتاد، ومعالجته باستخدام مواد اسمنتية صديقة للبيئة في صناعة الخرسانة المستدامة، انطلاقاً من حرصها على تحويل الإمارة إلى مدينة خضراء، ويقلل المشروع كمية انبعاث ثاني أكسيد الكربون بنسبة 80 %.
• ملائمة الخرسانة الخضراء للمباني:
هناك العديد من العوامل التي تشجع على استخدام الخرسانة الخضراء في البناء وتشمل :


1. تقلل الوزن الثابت (الحمل الميت) للبناء، كما أنها تقلل من فترة التحميل على الرافعة وذلك لسهولة تنقلها وتميزها بالمرونة في الرفع بسبب وزنها الخفيف.
2. مقاومة جيدة للحرارة والحرائق، وعازلة للصوت أكثر من صخور الجرانيت التقليدية.
3. تحسين مقاومة التخامد الديناميكي للبناء.
4. سرعة البناء، وتقليل الفترة الكلية المستغرقة في البناء.
5. تقليل انبعاثات ثاني اكسيد الكربون في صناعة الخرسانة بنسبة 30%.
6. زيادة استخدام منتجات المخلفات في صناعة الخرسانة بنسبة 20%.
7. التنمية الدائمة ولا يوجد تلوث للبيئة.
8. تتطلب الخرسانة الخضراء عمليات صيانة وإصلاحات أقل.
9. تُعطي الخرسانة الخضراء قابلية للتشغيل أعلى من الخرسانة العادية في بعض الأحيان.
10. سلوك مقاومة الضغط للخرسانة الخضراء مع نسبة الماء للإسمنت أفضل من الخرسانة العادية.
11. مقاومة الانعطاف للخرسانة الخضراء مساوية تقريبا للخرسانة العادية.​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يوليو 2015)

4 صور



أحترام الطبيعة......بل تفاعلها مع التصميم و المبني
والتعايش مع الفرغات من حولها....

​













​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يوليو 2015)

3 صور



م. Amg Ood
White tassos 
رخام يتميز بخاصية طبيعية فريدة و هي انه عاكس للحرارة و كذلك للضوء و له قدرة عالية علي امتصاص الرطوبة نهاراً ثم اعادة اطلاقها ليلاً و هذه المميزات كانت هي السبب في اختياره لتبليط الساحة المحيطة بحرم الكعبة الشريفة بالحرم المكي و هذه المميزات هي فقط السر في برودة ارضيات الساحات المحيطة بالكعبة مصدره الوحيد باليونان.
انه التاتيوس.. اليوناني.. المتر مع المادة اللاصقة 250$
السعر $95 في اليونان.. نقل مع كمرك مع المادة اللاصقة.. الخاصة به.. لان استعمال مونة الاسمنت تؤدي الى تلف اللون الابيض لان الرخام نوعا ما شفاف بنسبة 25 بالمائة
.
.
م. Ali Abdel Kareem Ayyash
انا مهندس بالحرم. لا يوجد اي تمديدات للتبريد تحت البلاطالرخام اليوناني الابيض بسماكة 50 mm مستخدم في الصحن المكشوف و الساحات الخارجيه











​​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يوليو 2015)

7 صور و مسقطين


مبني أكاديمي للزراعة و البيئة في هولندا....
مبني أسطواني ...بشرائح واجهاته ..للحفاظ علي الطاقة
والسلالم الطويلة للربط بين الادوار...وأستخدم المصاعد وإضاءات طبيعية من اعلي....
تمييز المبني بأنعكاس الداخل مع الخارج.....حتي الاعمدة الداخلية المائلة 
وكانها أغصان نباتات ضخمة...معدنية خضراء
لتعبر عن طبيعة دراسة عالم النباتات و الأشجار.....وسط أبيض المبني




































​​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يوليو 2015)

صورتين



جميلة كولسترات بانوهات الجبس
وسط ديكور الفراغ....برسوماتها الشجرية وألوانها البيج
أعطت تأثير في فراغ التصميم....

و بأرتفاعها الدبل هايت.....







​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يوليو 2015)

صورة


Prametric Architecture Model
‫#‏محمد_البطراوى‬



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يوليو 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يوليو 2015)

فيديو



بعض الأخطاء شائعة في تنفيذ حدادة ونجارة أعمدة الخرسانة المسلحة 
م. عبد الغني الجند


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يوليو 2015)

3 صور




الخطوات العملية لتركيب البلاط...
وخطوات إستلامه...











​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يوليو 2015)

وضعت في تصميمات اعجبتني...بعض التنفيذي
لأن بعضنا
لا يتابع التنفيذي بشكل كافي...فيكون هناك فرصة للأقتراب 
ولو ببعض المعلومات القليلة
​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يوليو 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يوليو 2015)

صورتين



إذا كان هناك دورة مياة بها عدة مراحيض و تطل علي منور....
فهل يجب عمل غرفة تفتيش بالمنور عند تكويع ماسورة الصرف....
الرد: يجب عمل غرفة تفتيش عند كل أنكسار لماسورة الصرف...وهنا يوجب عمل غرفة تفتيش للصيانة و التسليك عند أنسدادها.....







​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يوليو 2015)

صورة




جميل تبادل الكتلتين بالسكني....والبلكونات في الكورنر
وتضاد رأسية و أفقية الكتل الخشبية....
يامتبادلاتك .....يامعماري 



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يوليو 2015)

صورة




جمال السجادة الرخام.....بأختلاف درجات ألوانها 
البيج و الاخضر
بمبالغة حجم رسمتها من الفن الإسلامي .....
يوجد المثمن...معشق مع النجمة الفن الإسلامي.....بحجمين مختلفين وهي ناتجة من مربعين 45....ومعشقين مع بعض الرسومات النباتية المنحنية علي ما أظن.....
من أرضية مأذنة مسجد الحسن الثاني بالمغرب.....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يوليو 2015)

خلي بالك و انت رايح اي انترفيو !
1- اتأكد قبل ما تروح مطلوب تلبس فورمال ولا عادي.
2- ادخل علي موقع الشركة علي الانترنت اقرأ و اعرف عنها كويس بدايتها , بيشتغلوا في ايه و أهم انجازاتهم.
3- روح قبل ميعادك بـ10 دقيقة.
4- لازم تبقي فاهم كويس وصف الوظيفة Job Description للوظيفة اللي انت مقدم عليها.
5- خليك مبتسم و انت داخل الانترفيو.
6- اهتم بالـEye contact اثناء الانترفيو.
7- اعمل موبايلك silent.
8- حاول توضح في كلامك نقاط قوتك او الحاجات اللي انت شاطر فيها و تتعلق بالشغل طبعاً.
9- حضر اجابات للاسئلة المعتادة المتوقعة زي (قدم نفسك , ليه مقدم علي الوظيفة دي , ليه اقبلك ... الخ).
10- لازم تسأل علي ايه الخطوة الجاية يعني مثلا هل في انترفيو تاني ولا هنتنظر مكالمة او ايميل.
منقول . 
Eng Esoo 
Architecture Online
‫#‏محمد_البطراوى‬



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يوليو 2015)

صورتين



Buckling Failure
.
مع برده نتيجته ان المسافه بين الكانات كبير وده سبب مهم
.
التواء بسبب قلة عدد الكانات
.
قوة ضغط وكسر .. compression & share force .. أيضا رداءة وضعف الخرسانه .
.
الخرسانة رديئه نعم ولكنه ليس شرخ تحميل ولا انبعاج لأن الانبعاج اتجاهه للخارج .. والله أعلم تعرض قاعدة العمود لهبوط جزئى مما أدى لعدم مركزية التحميل أو بفعل زلزال او شيئ ضخم اصطدم بالعمود ذو الخرسانة السيئة .. ودمتم
.
-قطر الكانات ضعيف علي قطاع العامود
-المسافة بين الكانات كبيرة (لازم كل 20سم)
-قفل الكانات مالوش أي لازمة !؟ لازم الحداد يلف الكانة و يحبس علي الأشاير كويس
-مافيش كانات (عيون).. لازم كانة عيون كل متر طولي
-الخرسانة واضح أنها غير مطابقة للمواصفات و ناقصة أسمنت
-الأرجح أنه لم يتم أستعمال هزاز خرسانة..
-أخيرا.. أحتمال خطأ في الحسابات الأنشائية و حمل زيادة علي العمود
.....طبعا لازم العمود يفرقع.....
















​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يوليو 2015)

صورة



المميزات و العيوب....
قام المهندس بتركيب حديد اعمدة الدور الارضى بالكامل قبل صب السملات ( الميدات العلوية ) وارتفاع العامود مستوفى طول الرباط للدور العلوى ولكن طول الرباط السفلى الموضح بالصور يبدأ من اسفل السمل وليس من ظهر السمل كما بالصور ما تعليقك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
.
صحيحة 100 % بس متعبة في التنفيذ.
.
هو عامل كدة علشان اكيد حديد العمود من وش السمل هيهدر معاه حديد و لا توجد مشكلة من الصب لان الوصلة مستوفية
.
الموضوع هو كيفية الحفاظ على شاقولية حديد الأعمدة وخاصة في حال وجود رياح تخيل بعد الصب مباشرة تتحرك قضبان تسليح العمود نتيجة الرياح هتعمل ايه في الخرسانة الطرية يلي يا دوب اتصبت حديثا
.
الشغل ده غلط في غلط و السبب ليس انشائي بل تنفيذي لانه يستحيل منع اهتزاز ضبان الأعمدة اثناء الصب و بعده مباشرة و بالتالي هيحصل فصل بن الخرسانة و الحديد
.




​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يوليو 2015)

صورة





نسبة و تناسب.....
بين العمود و القاعدة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يوليو 2015)

صورتين



في الإعادة إفادة.....

​






​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يوليو 2015)

صورتين




عوازل للحرارة و الرطوبة....بين جدارين
و أربطة معدنية للربط بين الجداريين....







​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يوليو 2015)

صورة



العمود الكورنر و خروجه كمثلث لتأكيدة بالشكل....
وإطلالة أفضل للبلكونات....
وكون بالعود مع الحائط الجانبي فريم....وربطه ببرجولة السطح بفتحاتها...
والفتحتين الدائريتين بالسطح....أكدت وحدة الجملة المعمارية....
والحجر كعمود يتفاعل مع الأبيض و الزجاج الأزرق و المييتلوأضاف الميتل ال sliver بتصميمه المميز...يقترب لقلاع المراكب....
ربما المبني علي البحر
الخليج العربي بالكويت




​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يوليو 2015)

صورة



تفاعل ليلي....بين المبني و إضاءته....
ربما كثيير منا ينسي تأثير الإضاءات علي مبناه وتألقها ليلا..
العمود الكورنر و خروجه كمثلث لتأكيدة بالشكل....
وإطلالة أفضل للبلكونات....
وكون بالعود مع الحائط الجانبي فريم....وربطه ببرجولة السطح بفتحاتها...
والفتحتين الدائريتين بالسطح....أكدت وحدة الجملة المعمارية....
والحجر كعمود يتفاعل مع الأبيض و الزجاج الأزرق و المييتلوأضاف الميتل ال sliver بتصميمه المميز...يقترب لقلاع المراكب....
ربما المبني علي البحر
الخليج العربي بالكويت




​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يوليو 2015)

صورة


​


المبني المتبادل الكتل...سبق عرضه
في تعبير بإضاءته الليلية المودرن
بألوانها البنفسجي و السماوي....
من زاوية أخري للمبني السكني.....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يوليو 2015)

5 صور



محطة بنزين.....
بحث المصمم عن طريقة تغطية غير تقليدية لمضخات البنزين...
فكانت التعابير الطبيعية....الشجرية
من اعمدة بتغطيتها الدائرية لتصل ببعضها بمنحنيات....
وأكدها بتقسيمات عراميس بالخرسانة الخطوط الغاطسة
والمبني التجاري خالف ك box خشب بألواحه...ليضاد المنحنيات والإسطوانات....جميل الأرضيات الدائرية للمضخات تتفاعل مع سقفها الدائري و تغازله.....
حتي الإضاءات حلقات دائرية تتفاعل معهم...
ولم ينسي أن يطلق حروف GAS حرة طليقة فوق التغطية.....
لتصميم بسيط و جميل....رغم انه بنزينة...ولكن صمم المعماري أن يضع بصمته علي تلك البقعة من الأرض.....
أختار لون برتقالي للكتابات التجاري...وحتي لون ألواح خشب البوكس التجاري يميل للفاتح...ليخفف من حدة ألوان وشكل الخرسانة الرصاصي.....



















​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يوليو 2015)

صورة


Type of foundation ??
That's Isolated footing with Ground Bam



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يوليو 2015)

صورة




مسجد ينتج كهرباء من سجود المصلين ويبيع الفائض 
م. طارق سالم
سيتمّ بناء مسجد في إقليم بورصة التركيّ يكون صديقاً للبيئة وقادراً على تأمين حاجاته من الماء والكهرباء من مصادر نظيفة، كالشمس والثلج وحركة المصلين داخل المسجد.
والمسجد الذي سيُبنى في مدينة بورصة الساحليّة سيستخدم الطاقة الكهربائيّة المولّدة من الشمس والرياح، بحيث يكون المسجد هو الأوّل في تركيا الذي يستخدم الطاقة المتجدّدة.
وقال مهندس المشروع، جليك إيرينغازغين، إنّه يعتقد بأنّ هذا المشروع سيُمثّل نموذجاً لمساجد أخرى، حسب ما ورد في جريدة "حرييت" التركيّة.
وفي التفاصيل التقنيّة أنّ المشرفين على المشروع سيولّدون الطاقة الكهربائيّة من الضغط الذي يقوم به المصلّون على الأرض، خلال أداء الصلاة، إضافة إلى تثبيت ألواح شمسيّة على سطح المسجد، فيما ستكون ثمّة مصيدة هوائيّة على المئذنة، ما يسمح بتشغيل أحد التوربينات، فيما يُجمع الثلج ومياه الأمطار من أجل استخدام محصولهما للوضوء وطهارة المصلّين.
وأوضح إيرينغازغين أنّ المسجد سيُنتج 120 كيلووات من الكهرباء، لكنّه لن يصرف إلا 50 كيلووات منها، مشيراً إلى أنّ الكميّة المتبقّية يُمكن بيعها للدولة التركيّة.
يُذكر أنّ اكتمال بناء المسجد سيكون في عام 2015.



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يوليو 2015)

فيديو



sheet piles
لسند جوانب الحفر العميقة....


----------



## أنا معماري (29 يوليو 2015)

7 صور 
بها بعض رسومات

مكتبة GOUANGZHOU من الصين
.
.
مشروع مميزه بكتلة.....وتضاد الحجر الخشن...مع شفافية الزجاج الأزرق....وهذة التصاميم في بلادنا الصحراوية ستكون مميزة أيضا....وكأنها أنشقاق الحضارة الجديدة المودرن من بين الكهوف ....​ 























​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 يوليو 2015)

15 صور و مسقط


مركز الشيخ زايد لعلوم الصحراء بإمارة العين.
المعماري المكتب النمساوي شلبي و مشاركوه للهندسة المعمارية و هو الفائز بالتصميم في المسابقة التي اعلنت عنها في عام ٢٠٠٨.

في المباني الغير تقليدية الشكل تحتاج ايضاً الي شدات غير تقليدية لتنفيذها.
كما نلاحظ السق وافل سلاب.....سبق لنا عرضه....
الفتحات المربعة الشبابيك بأركان منحنية ملاءت ببوكسات boxes 
خشبية....من ضمن الشدة الخشب



تتبع في الصور مكونات الشدة الخشبية وأجزاءها وتثبيتها بجاكات حديد ....وكم عددها تقريبا ومسافاتها.....والألواح الخشبية المنحنية لصب الإنحناءات....التصميم المعماري....يحاول المصمم أن يخرج المبني من الأرض....فتدرج بأرتفاعاته بميول لأعلي وليكون بداخله فراغ...فربط التصميم بالأرض وفي نفس الوقت أكسب المبني الأسلوب المودرن بميل و أنحناءات واجهاته....
وربما كانت شكل فتحاته او السمبوكسات بالواجهات....هي patters يتماشي ويتجانس مع طبيعة البلد و تراثها بشكل ما....لم أدرك سببه....



 




























































​​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 يوليو 2015)

حتي نستعيد حضاراتنا.....وأمجادنا
كن أنت التعليم البديل...
كن أنت الأعلام البديل.....
كن أنت الباحث البديل....
كن أنت من يشجع علي تراص الجهود.....وتألفها...وأنسجامها
كن انت كل هذا.....
حتي لو معلومة بسيطة مفهومة....من هنا و هناك.....
حتي لو صفحة من كتاب أو مجلة معمارية أختصرتها في سطور بسيطة ملخصة....
حتي لو نقاش من شات أجنبي....تنقل العملي المفيد منه.....
فربما نكون علي أبواب حضارات ولا ندري.....أو ندري



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 يوليو 2015)

5 صور رسومات



للفرش الصحيح للمطبخ...
هناك مثلث يربط بين الثلاجة و البوتجاز و الحوض....
يجب أن تكون موجودة
وهي تمثل حركة سلسة لمستخدم المطبخ...

​










​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 يوليو 2015)

الدراسة تفتيح للمخ...ولكن للواقع أشياء أخري 
ولذا ستجد هنا
مزج بين الدراسة و الواقع



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 يوليو 2015)

صورة



نتيجة اعمال الردم ثنيت الاشاير
ماهو العلاج في هذه الحالة ؟
.
نخلي الردم في الاخر بعد الانتهاء من المنشأ بس هنتقل على النجار 


الحل زراعة قدر ما امكن من اشاير جديدة باستخدام الابوكسي بالخرسانة وأستعدال الأشاير الباقية المعوجة...
.
هو الاحسن كان يصب العمود لغايه سقف الارضي
.
يتعدل عادي فالحديد مطاوع ولن يضره الأنحناءات.... وينظف الحديد ويغسل بالماء...ويتكسر 10 سم من الخرسانة أو تنضفها قبل الصب الجديد....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 يوليو 2015)

صورة



الصرف الصحى ....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 يوليو 2015)

مكتبة المهندس المدني و المعماري ..
ملفات pdf و أكسل...
يمكن الإستفادة منها لكل المهتمين و تتضمن مراجع مختارة و غنية بالمعلومات الهندسية و تشمل
اعمال التنفيذ كامله
مخططات الاوتوكاد
الخزانات الكبارى الفنادق الانفاق الابراج المساجد المستشفيات
محطات الوقود البلوكات الخطوط
الجسات الخوازيق الحفر الاحلال الردم الخنزيره
القواعد السملات الميدات الشدادات اللبشه
الاعمده الحوائط السلالم
السوليد سلاب الفلات سلاب الهوردى سلاب البانلدبيم سلا
اعمال المبانى البياض الارضيات الدهانات النجاره المعماريه
الاعمال الصحيه الكهربائيه الميكانيكيه المعدنيه
الواجهات الزجاجيه القرميد الاسقف المعلقه صور التنفيذ
تنفيذ شبكات المياه الصرف الطرق
اعمال التصميم
الخزانات الكبارى شبكات المياه الصرف الطرق السدود القناطر
اعمال المكتب الفنى
حصر الكميات العقود كراسة الشروط المواصفات الفنيه
اسس التصميم المعمارى
https://www.mediafire.com/?7xp703f7o7rje



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 يوليو 2015)

برنامج يقيس المسافة بين طول وعرض بطريقة ممتعة للغاية 
لاجهزة اندرويد يمكنك قياس الطول والعرض والارتفاع 
مجانا على هاتفك الجوال و تنزيل ادوات ذكية للاندرويد
أسم التطبيق EasyMeasure

http://www.astucestopo.net/2013/12/measureapplication.html…





​​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 يوليو 2015)

صورة





قبل الحفر يسقط المساح حدود الأرض 
وتدق أسياخ في الأركان
ثم تعلم حدود الحفر بخط من الجبس
يستدل به سائق الشيول اوالبوكلين (من معدات للحفر)
علي حدود الأرض






​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 يوليو 2015)

صورة





للحصول على رأسيه العمود سليمه من غير ميلان 
يوصى بوزن الاعمده بميزان الخيط (بلبل) ....
وهو عبارة عن خيط به ثقل.....
قبل وبعد الصب مباشره للشدة السورية كما في الصوره...
أما الشدة المصري فيكتفي بالوزن قبل الصب فقط



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 يوليو 2015)

صورة



تعريفات تنفيذية....مهمة​​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 يوليو 2015)

غرائب المواقع....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 يوليو 2015)

برنامج بسيط خيالي لتحويل حاسوبك 
إلى موزع أنترنت ، تسريع الأنترنت ، 
تسريع الألعاب والحاسوب وتنظيفه من الفيروسات ، تمديد ساعات عمل البطارية ....
كما بالصورة هناك الأربع تطبيقات بأعلي منتصف الصفحة بالشريط الأزرق.....
أختار كل تطبيق منهم لإستخدامه...
http://www.igli5.com/2014/08/blog-post_22.htm



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 يوليو 2015)

صورة



في الخزانات و البيارات بيتم عمل حاجة أسمها water stopper....
من أسمها مانع الماء.....
وهو عبارة عن مادة شريطية بتوضع عند اماكن وقف صب الخرسانة عندها و أستكمال الصب في وقت اخر....
لأنها منطقة ضعف لتسرب المياة.....وتوضع فقط بالمنشاءات التي بها مياة.....
ويضع نصف الشريط في صب المرحلة الأولي والنصف الأخر بالصب الجديد
طيب لو في فاصل صب رأسي برضه.. بيتعمل نصف ونصف...علي الصب القديم و الجديد؟
...نعم في الإمكان



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 يوليو 2015)

صورتين



معلومة طازة....
م. Adel Elareef
في حمامات السباحة والخزانات و البيارات بيتم عمل حاجة أسمها water stopper....
من أسمها مانع الماء.....
وهو عبارة عن مادة شريطية بتوضع عند اماكن وقف صب الخرسانة عندها
و أستكمال الصب في وقت اخر....لأنها منطقة ضعف لتسرب المياة.....
وتوضع فقط بالمنشاءات التي بها مياة.....
ويضع نصف الشريط في صب المرحلة الأولي والنصف الأخر بالصب الجديد
وهنا المرحلة الاولي للصب عند بروز خرساني أسمه كيكر.....
والنصف الاخر مع الحوائط







​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2015)

3 صور
​


التعبيرات الشجرية أنتشرت بالداخل و خارج المبني....
وهنا عبر عنها حول العمود كجزع شجرة ينطلق بغاطس السقف الدائري 
بإضاءته الخفية....
وتأثير الفروع حتي السقف......
واللون البني للخشب يضاده فاتح الألوان لباقي التشطيب......
رائع الزخارف الفن الإسلامي....كولسترات بخطوطها الرفيعة خلف مسطحات الزجاج للشبابيك.....











​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2015)

صورة



كانه افيز للوتر ستوب watar stob
و بتسمي كانه شنب
لو كان موضوع وتر ستوب ... water stopper.....جديد فأنتقل للبوستين القادمين 
لقراءتهما الأول.....
هناك طريقة أفضل يا عزيزي نطبقها في المشاريع و هي تثبيت قضيب حديد 10 مم مثلا أعلى مانع الماء على نفس المسار بين طبقتي الحديد الشاقولي ثم يتم ربط مانع التسرب بقضيب الحديد من الأعلى من خلال الثقوب و يكون بذلك قد تم تثبيته بشكل ممتاز من الاعلى و من ثم يتم أيضا تثبيته من الاسفل بأسلاك التربيط و الله الموفق
.
.
المهم تبيته في وسط الجدار
.
. 
يفضل طريقة أخري غير الثقوب ﻷنو ووتر ستوب



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2015)

3 صور


دعونا نتعلم من الكبار....
ثلاثية زها حديد....بمشروع Wangjing Soho....
وغالبا المباني الثلاثية بالعالم تستمد قوتها من ثلاثية الأهرامات...
وكررها الكبار في كثيير من مشاريعهم.....
وعبرت عنها زها حديد بطريقتها.... بإليبسات أو بعائلة الأليبسات مختلفة الأحجام و الأطوال...وبحلقات كمراتها البارزة في الأدوار...وبينها حلقات الشبابيك....
وأوجدت حركة تغيير أتجهات الكتل الإليبسات ....لتشكلها مع بعضها
ولأعطاء تغيير لوزايا رؤية المشروع من أي أتجاة....ومن أي لقطة
ومن أي عين ...عين نملة ...عين طائر أو عين بني أدم وربما كان هناك محاور بصرية لتلك المباني مع الشوارع من حولها.....لتري جمال أحداي تلك الأبراج....من نهاية الشارعواللاندسكيب لا يقل تألق بل ربط بين مكونات المباني.....وحركتها 
الديناميكية....جمال المشروع فيه...وفي تأثيرها في وسط العادي من حولها....تلاحظ أيضا خطوط فريمات الزجاج بين الأدوار ....خطوطها رأسية....تظهر وتختفي.....لتضاد الكمرات الأفقية البيضاء القوية....نكمل كلمنا مع الصور بالداخل....مشاركة من م. Ahmed Dorgham
مثل هذه التصاميم لا تعتمد كليا على ال concrete مثل العادى ولكن تعتمد كليا على steel structure Curved " i " Beam 
مع اللحام Havy duty
وبيتم تركيبهم بالموقع بواسطة Tower Crane Haigh capacity
ومش بتكون مثل الانشائات العادية بأستخدام النجار والخشب 
وبعد الانتهاء من تجميع الحديد الفولاز بيتم صب الادوار بالتتالى مع مراحل تركيب اعمده الحديد
بأستخدام cantilever scaffolding horizontal & vertical طابق بعد طابق بسهولة
وبعد ذلك بيتم تغليف هذا الحديد الفولازى بال curtain wall
وبيستخدم في معظمها نظام ال frame less glass وبتكون ظاهر المبنى مثل الصورة معظمة زجاج والحديد والاعمده مخفية بطريقة هندسية روعة وهذا النظام تم استخدامة فى برج خليفة دبى اطول برج بالعالم ونجح جدا وتم استخدامة فى مثل هذا الانواع من التصاميم التى يصعب تنغيذها على ارض الواقع بالطريقة التقليدية 
وشكرا .

​​

تدرجات مباني خدمات اللاندسيكيب.... في تعبير أخر عن المباني الثلاثة الرئيسية....
تتشابه معها ....وتختلف في نفس الوقت....لتأكد بعضها...
وهي هنا متدرجة....بكمرات منحنية أكبر و زجاجها المتصل الغاطس أكثر .....وزراعة أسطحها....

وكأنها رابط بين الأبراج واللاندسكيب....أو هي درجت الأبراج للأرض و اللاندسكيب.....

تشكيلات للاندسكيب الأورجانك...بحشائشها و أشجارها
وعناصر المياة....ومداخل شوارعها أشعاعية تتجه لمركز ثقل المشروع او قلب المشروع....​​


​





اللقطة الليلية....وأحدي كتل الإليبسات منحنية....
وكانها تحتضن اللاندسكيب و العنصر المائي و كتلة الخدمات​


​​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2015)

صورة


عاصرت السوق المعماري بمصر و الدول العربية و منها الخليجية...لسنوات عديدة هذا السوق المتغير صعودا و هبوطا....من وقت لأخر....وربما ينشط بدولة ويخفق بأخري....وتتبادل الأدوار....في سنوات قليلة.....

رأس المال العقاري .....كما بقية رؤس الأموال...كما يقولون ....جبان....
ففي مثلا مصر.....كانت هناك بديات خجولة لبداية قروي سياحية بالساحل الشمال....ثم أزدادت نشاط وتوهج بزدياد نجاحات التسويق العقاري...لتجذب أليها رؤؤس الأموال المصرية و العربية و المهاجرة...

وأنتشرت لتملاء شؤاطي مصر.....و بالغردقة و شرم الشيخ...ومناطق اخري....في سنوات مختلفة...وصعودا و هبوطا

وأثر ذلك كثيير علي سوق العمل بمصر....للمصممين و المنفذيين و السوق ككل....

وهناك فترة أزدهرت فيها مشاريع الاونلاين......الخليجية....بتصميمها و رسوماتها الكاملة....معمرايا و أنشائيا و باقي التخصصات....فأنتعش سوق العمل مرة أخري...وأتاحت الفرص للعوائد المادية و لأظهار القدرات و الأمكانيات التصميمة....

لا تستغرب.....فقد ينشط يوما ما السوق العقاري للأبراج بمصر.....متأثر بالدول الخليجية مثل دبي الامارات و قطر و غيرهم...فتجد الابراج تنتشر مثل انتشارها بالخليج بل أقوي....وأكثر تأثير ...خصوصا لمميزات مصر وحب الأثرياء تملك عقارات بمناطق مميزة بالعالم.....بجانب مستويات أخري أقل ماديا بجانبها.....وقد يحدث أيضا بالنسبة لباقي الدول العربية الغير خليجية.....

هناك أيضا دور لم تلعبه الجامعات بأساتذتها و موهوبيها....و حتي المجلات المعمارية ....وتجمعات المعماريين الكبار عموما...لتشجع و تنشيط ذلك السوق.....من خلال تكريم أصحاب الشركات الكبري و المشاريع المعماري....ورجال أعمالها....وقد يكون الكثيير منهم في حاجة لهذا التكريم و التواجد و التفاعل ....والنقاش....خصوصا لطموحاتهم المعمارية...ومناقشة أراءهم ورؤيتهم....ونقاش مشاكلات العقارية و التسويقية.....ومتطلباتها.....

ربما قد تجد منهم من يرحب منهم لطرح مشاريعهم ....بأفكارها.....من خلال مشاريع الطلاب و التخرج.....ولو في أستخراج الافكار ...والتأثيرات المباشرة أو الغير مباشرة.....
ولو حتي من باب التفاعل والتواجد و التقدير.....وربما الدعاية......ليزداد مع الأيام عمقا ورؤية......

هناك مازال خوف وترقب....وقلق....في محاولات تكوين تلك الأتصالات و التفاعلات...أو حتي طرحها كفكرة....

خوف البدايات قد يوقف أشياء كثيرة.....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2015)

صورة





الشدة البلاسكتية مصنوعة من البلاستيك المقوي ... ولها مميزات جميلة جداا و عيوب في نفس الوقت ..
مميزاتها :-
- مش بتمتص مياه الخرسانة المصبوبة و بالتالي تحافظ علي رطوبة الخرسانة
- سهلة التركيب و الفك و الاستخدام
- طبعا عمرها بالمقارنه بالخشب اكتر بكتير (تقريبا عمرها من 50 الى 80 صبه )
- بتوفر وقت و مجهود رهيب
- خفيفة
- بتتحمل اكتر و مفيش فيها اي هالك و مفيش لباني بيخرج منها
- بتخرج خرسانه فير فيس
عيوبها :
- غالية جدا مقارنة بتكلفة بقية انواع الشدات
بس في حالة المميزات دي هذا العيب لا يذكر
.
.
م. Khaldoon Alaghbari
أعتقد هذه الشدات البلاستيكية بتفيد أكثر في المباني المصممة بطريقة مديولية . وتكون اقتصادية أكثرفي الوحدات المتكررة والمشاريع الكبيرة.




​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2015)

3 صور




ربط منكم....من م. تقى جهاد
كنا عرضنا موضوع محطة البنزين السابقة....
فكان هذا الحوار.....
هذا الاسلوب قام فرانك لويد رايت بتطبيقه في احدى تصاميمه وأثبت نجاحه انشائيا ومعماريا
ممكن صور للتصميم ده...
Wax building واقتبس فكرته الانشائية من شكل الفطر












​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2015)

صورة




الشدات البلاستيكية...وجدتها مميزة وعملية عن الخشبية
مما تحتاجة من مجهود في عملها و إستلمها....
ولما بها من مميزات ذكرت في الموضوع السابق.....
فبحثت في google عن أسعار تقريبية...
بحثت تحت...how much price for plastic column concrete forms

فوجدت هذا العرض بهذالسعر
تقريبا 30$ للمتر المسطح
فإذا كان لدينا عمود بأرتفاع 5 متر وقطر متر...مثلا
فمساحته 5 متر مسطح
يبقي سعر الشدة البلاستيكية = 5 في 30 = 150$ للعمود الواحد
جميل ان نكون فكرة تقريبية عن الاسعار....ومصادرها
http://www.alibaba.com/…/lightweight-diameter-1100mm-circul…




​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2015)

صورة





أصبحت السلالم الكانتليفر...
وهنا تصعد حلزونية....ببروز درجاتها
ومادتها المعدنية المميزة....
أو تتفاعل بين المعدن و الخشب....
أصبحت موضات السلالم المفتوحة
رغم خطورتها .....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2015)

صورتين



تعديل التصميم....ربما مشتري مختلف اخر للمبني....
أو فقط رغبة لعمل تصميم جديد...
البوكسات boxes .....كتلها و اختلاف مواد تشطيبها.....
والبلكونات البيضاء ككتل أفقية تربط بينهم....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2015)

صورتين


جميل و رائع....تشكيلات كولسترا السقف ...
بكمراتها المتقطعه المائلة.....تقسم السقف ...لأشكال مثلثة ورباعية
وتتفاعل ببياض الوانها مع كتلة الجدار الخشب 
بتدرج ألوان ألواحها....أو البوستر الورقي....
تتيح للمصمم الداخلي المزيد من الأفكار للديكور
وأضاف مادة اخري ...الطوب للجدار لتتفاعل مع السابق....والتلفزيون يظهر وسط بانوهه بألواحه وفواصلها....بارز عن الجدار المرايا....
ليعطي امتداد أخر للتصميم....
ويفصله عم الرف السفلي ....وكأنه خشبه مسرح....وليس للتلفزيون...







​​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2015)

يمكنك ان تجمع صور مشاريعك كطالب و أسكتشاتك و ألوانك .....
وكمهندس خريج ان تجمع به مشاريعك واعمالك....
وكمهندس تنفيذي تضع به صور و فيديوهات مشاريعك التنفيذية....
وتضع الرابط في أعلي CV ...... 
سهل و ميسر ....بل يمكن أن تعمله في يوم أو يومين مع هذا الموقع المتمييز المجاني.....والنشر مباشر خطوة وبخطوة علي النت...يمكنك مشاهدة فيديوهات بسيطة ميسرة لخطوات....أو تسأل أي سؤال وتجد الاجابة من جيري...(المحترفي العاملين بالموقع) في ساعات قليلة...
بل ممكن أن تجد نماذج تنسخ منها تصميم لمواقع مشابهة...Templates


Create Your Own Website
http://www.wix.com/htmlsites/-click-here
It's Easy & Free!

 فيديو مميز للتدريت....بالأضافة الي فيديوهات بي support....
Training Videos


لينك.... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RintSKngKL4
​








​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2015)

صورتين




م. طارق سالم
عروق التطريح 
أحدى مصطلحات النجارة
.
يعنى ايه عروق التطريح....
دى العروق الى بتشيل الواح السقف ( الواح التطبيق )







​​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2015)

صورتين





حدث بالفعل جريمة إنشائية متكاملة الأركان من المتهم الأول
ومن المحرض بالسكوت عليها




.
لا يجوز باى حال من الاحوال التكسير فى العمود او اى عضو انشائى..
.
الحل المواسير تمشى فى السقف وتنزل بنزلات عالحوائط وتعمل سقف معلق - 
ولو مش عاوز سقف معلق تمشى فى الارض
.
حابب انوه ان مواسير الماء اوwater supply من اكبر الاغلاط انها تمشي في الارض
منها الصيانة ومنها حفاظاا على قوة تدفق الماء في المواسير او الضغط
فالحل اما يغير اتجاها في نفس البلوك المبني او يبني بلوك حول العمود
او يعمل سقف ساقط




​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2015)

صورتين




م. Nezar Asssem Albon
متى يتم اللجوء الى ledge beam ??
تستخدم فى تحميل بلاطات الهلوكور
تستخدم فى تحميل الكمرات double tee
تستخدم فى تحميل الكمرات الحديدية كما فى الصالات فى حالة ان المسافة بين الاعمدة كبيرة ....
شارك ....لا خير فى كاتم العلم







​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2015)

صوره





المصمم....وتموج شاطئ البحر.....أو النهر
وجلسات متموجة معه...
وتموج خفيف لأرتفاعها.....
لعب....وجمال....وتفاعل مع المستخدم
وفهم لطبيعة المكان....ورواده






​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2015)

صوره




خطوط إضاءات بالسقف المعلق.....خطين بأستقامتها و أنحناء أركانها...
يماثلها خطوط بالأرضية أو إضاءات.....
وخطوط مماثلة علي مسطحات الزجاج بين الكوريدور و الغرف...وأبتكر المصمم بالأعمدة و الحوائط المائلة ليكون فراغ الأستقبال.....
بجمال اللون الابيض....وخطوط تصميمه
وجميل التعبير بالتجليد الخشب ليربط بين كونتر الأستقبال ويستمر ليربطه بالعمود او الحائط المائل....
أو يغطس للعمود او الحائط الاخر.....وحتي يخالف بتبادل الميل في نهاية الكوريدور.....
تصميم مدرسة للتصاميم المودرن.......




​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2015)

صوره






معايشة المصمم....لطبيعة أستخدام عنصر التصميم....
بالتخيل....وفهم طبيعة الناس بالمنطقة....
سواء كبار...أطفال....شباب.....
وكيف يحقق تمتع تلك الفئات بعناصر التصميم الترفيهي......
أنه يدعو بخطوطه المستخدم لفعل ذلك...
انه يوجه دعوه للتمتع بالحياة والمباني و للاندسكيب.....
أنه المعماري.....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2015)

صورة



مكتب ارت لاين للتصميمات المتكامله 
و يمثله مدرس مساعد ايمن رمضان ومدرس مساعد تامر رمضان 
نفس المصمم...
يامتبادلاتك يامعماري 
ولكنها هنا مائلة لتحضن بداخلها مسطحات الزجاج بمستوياتها لدوريين
وبلكوناتها و كتلها الخشب.....
والأرضي يضادهما بكتلته الفلات. بأعمدتها كمدخل....
والاعمدة الإسطوانية تكون فراغ الجراج....ولتربط بوكس المدخل بالكتلة العليا.....حتي خطوط العراميس أفقية و رأسية ....تأكد التبادل....
إبتكارات من المصمم....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2015)

4 صور



م. Ayman Marble
تصميم مميز ومودرن...بخطوطه الخضراء الغاطسة بالسقف بتقاطعاتها...
وصورة لمرحلة التنفيذ.....ياريت من المصمم...يشرح طريقة التنفيذ وتفاصيلة...
وكيف تنفيذ التصميم....أو ما يفيد....















​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2015)

فيديو



م. Mostafa Mohamed
شرح تنفيذ الأسقف من البلاطات سابقة الصب سابقة الإجهاد...
فيديو له علاقة ببلاطات المذكورة اليوم في بوست سابق.....
كل التفاصيل فى الفيديو ده إن شاء الله 





​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2015)

العمارة و الفنون Archi_Arts
سال احد عن كتاب نوفرت 
................................................................

Neufert Arabic pdf
أحتفظ بها علي جهازك و أرسلها لنفسك بالأميل لتكون موجودة دائما بالأميلات....
نسخة عربية لنوفرت وهي مواصفات شاملة ومعربة بالكامل
Neufert الاصدار الثالث باللغة العربية كتاب
يقدم الكتاب بيانات ومعلومات معمارية مهمة تنظم عمليات التصميم والتخطيط لمشاريع المباني المختلفة، يشمل العديد من أنواع الأبنية (مِنْ المطاراتِ إلى حدائقِ الحيوانات)....
يَغطّي متطلباتَ المستعملِ.... يحتوى على المعايير الاساسية للتصميمِ...
اللينكات لا تعمل الأن.....بسبب النت
neufert pdf
. ويَتضمّنُ كُلّ نوع بنايةِ المخططَات والأقسامَ الخاصة به بالاضافة إلى بعض التفاصيل المهمة
تحميل الكتاب
part 1
http://www.4shared.com/rar/sn69jxyj/_part1.html?
part 2
http://www.4shared.com/rar/G-15XMvd/_part2.html?
للناس اللي مش شغال عندها الرابط لينك تاني :
http://www.4shared.com/postD.../vA4n49Jv/neufert-arabic.html



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2015)

م. عآصم قورة
السلام عليكم 
استأذنكم عايز بلوكات لفرش شقق بالفوتوشوب لو متاحبحثت تحت 
google images
بعنوان......
plans photoshop library
فوجدت الكثييير من الفرش,,,,فقط أضغط علي كل صورة لتفتح صفحتها الرئيسية...أو يمكن قصها من الصورة لو 
Resolution 
عالي لهاhttps://www.google.ca/search…
سؤال: انا عايزه بصيغه الفوتوشوب عشان اعرف اشتغل بيه !
.
يمكن حفظ أي صورة بأي ext. صيغة......والفوتوشوب سيفتحها لك....فالفوتشوب يفتح jpg ...أو bmp ....أو أي صيغة....
.
يا بشمهندس انا اقصد عايزها بصيغه الفوتوشوب عشان اتحكم في كل قطعة اثاث لوحدها كل layer لوحده
.
هناك امر بالفوتوشوب يمكنك اخذ أجزاء من أي صورة في layer منفصل عن الاخر.....وذلك بعمل select ثم أضغط ctral + Alt + J.....حينسخه و يفتح شئ لكتابة أسم ال layer الجديد
.
في حاجة أنت متلخبط فيها.....الفرق بين ملف صورة و ملف فوتوشوب psd....هو انه يحتوي علي أكثر من صورة و ..أو كتابات مثلا... ولو أضفت لأي صورة كتابات او layer أخر....لتحولت أتوماتيكيا الي ملف فوتشوشوب psd ...وسيسألك عن ذلك عند عمل امر save أو save as للملف
.
أذا حاولت مع كل صورة موجودة باللينك ولم تجد ما يفيد ....بعد البحث في مصدر كل موقع للصورة......حاول تغير طريقة البحث.....مثلا Adobe furniture....أو فرش أدوبي.....هناك مئات من طرق البحث.....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2015)

9 صور




م. Mohamed Elani
من تصميمي واشرافي.. الرجاء اعطاء الملاحظات المفيدة.م. سلومه الزوي
ربنا يعطيك الصحة شغل شدة تمام بس المفترض 
- ان يكون موجود سيخين اعلى كل بلوك 
- لابد من تركيب كانتين لكل عمود واحدة مع السقف واحده اعلى العمود لضمان الحفاظ على مواقع الاشاير اثناء الصب 
- لم يلتزم المقاول بوضع بسكويت 
- قفل الكانات ليس تبادلي ايضا
- كانات الاعصاب متباعدة من بعض 
- تكثيف الكانات قرب المساند (العمود )والله اعلم تحياتي اخوك مهندس معماري سلومه
وضعت الملاحظات بجوار كل صورة بالداخل....للمراجعة......







































​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 يوليو 2015)

3 صور




درج حلزون -لولب- Helix staircase
حتي السلم الإليبس رائع في الفراغ...
قام بتصنيعه بالورشة ربما علي أجزاء حديد.....وجمعه بالموقع.....
وضع درجات رخام....كسوة فوق الحديد....

شرح من م. Ahmed Dorgham
المواد والخامات المستخدمة وطريقة التنفيذ :
1_ قطاع مربع حديد 4x4cm.x9mm.thkn. 
التقطيع ولحام غاز الارجون كما هو بالصورة .
2_ لوح حديد مدرفل على البارد لعدم سماكتة 6mm. مكون من طبقتين يتم لحامهم ببعض ليقال علية sandwich panel. 
والانحنائات حسب القطع الموضحة باللوحة 14 ,51 dia
3 قطع من الداخل و 10,6 dia من الخارج 4 قطع ملحومة وهكذا لكبر حجم الانحناء.
3_ قاعدة تثبيت فى الارض والسلابة عبارة عن 20x20cm. بها اربعة ثقوب 16 mm.بالتوزيع المتساوى على الزوايا ويتم تثبيتها ب m18. Anchor bolt واذا كان التثبيت فى block work هيتم استخدام chemical bolt.
4_نفس القطاع المربع المستخدم سابقا قى بند 1 
يتم تقطيعة على شكل مدرج حسب ارتفاعات السلم التدريجية ولحامها فى الدرجات المذكور عددها 21 من اسفل لتكون temporary support
ويتم لحامها عموديا مع الدرجات السلم الأفقية بحيث الا يكون بين كل درج ورج اكثر من 10cm .
5_ يتم تجميع الجوانب المنحنية المذكورة فى بند 2 سابقا باللحام شديد الحمولة haevy duty.
من الجانبين كما هو بالصورة ليتم تثبيت الدرج
وبعد ترك اللحام لفترة زمنية 1 ساعة ليخف ويبرد 
بيتم فصل جميع المساعدين المذكور سابقا فى بند 4 .
6_ بيتم تركيب قطاع زاوية 2x2cm. على كل درج من جميع الجوانب حتى يكون frame ليضع به الرخام المقطع حسب المقاسات المطلوبة وتثبيتة بمادة الغراء الخاصة بالرخام داخلة .
او تصميم اخر ليكون تغليف الدرج عبارة عن لوح معدنى 4mm. Thkn. ويقطع ويثنى حسب مقاسات الدرج وغالبا يكون typically ويتم تغليف وتكسية الدرج به ويثم تثبيتة مت اسفل الدرج بنقاط اللحام البسيطة مع البرشام المثبت حتى لا يرى من اعلى الدرج.
بعد ذلك يتم اعمال الصنفرة و التلميع ليتم رشة حسب اللون المحدد .
واخيرا 
هذا النوع من التصميم للدرج ليس امنا فى المنازل التى بها اطفال لعدم وجود handrails. 
رغم شكلة الجمالى ولذلك فيجب على المصمم مراعاة الأمان .​











​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 يوليو 2015)

صورة




خرسانة رغوية والسهم بيشاور على اوتار الميول
لتساعد علي تحديد وعمل الميول بالسطح....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 يوليو 2015)

صورة



طبقة من البولى ايثيلين 250 ميكرون تفرش قبل صب الخرسانة العادية للأساسات 
لمنع هروب مياة الخرسانة للتربة ومنع مهاجمة الاملاح للخرسانة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 يوليو 2015)

صورة


عرقات الكمر 
من مصطلحات النجارة
.
قاع الكمر Bottom Shutter Of The Beam اما عرقات الكمر Beam posts Support



​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 يوليو 2015)

صورتين


تطوير منطقة العسال " الغير منتظمة معمارياً " بشبرا - القاهره
أحمد مسعود
الارتقاء Upgrading
هو حماية المبانى الأثرية و الارتقاء بالبيئة المحيطة بهذة المبانى، من حيث الجانب المادى و المعمارى و الاجتماعى و الاقتصادى للسكان .الارتقاء بالبيئة العمرانية و المعمارية و الفراغية .
الارتقاء بالبعد الاجتماعى، من حيث الارتقاء بالإنسان فى سلوكياته و علاقاته الاجتماعية و عاداته و تقاليده .
الارتفاء الاقتصادى و يعنى الرفع من مستوى الدخل و الإنتاج .
الارتقاء بمستوى الخدمات الاجتماعية .
الارتقاء بالبنية الأساسية ( طرق – ممرات – صرف صحى – إنارة – شبكة كهرباء –غاز – اتصالات ... إلخ ) .







​​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 يوليو 2015)

فيديو


----------



## أنا معماري (31 يوليو 2015)

13 صورة



الكلاسيكية الجديدة...
بجامعة ميامي..تتميز بمبانيها البيضاء ......
من مدينة عمارات شواطئ ميامي البيضاء- أمريكا....
Jorge M. Perez Architecture Center at the University of Miami 
والمصمم ليون كرير ومجموعته.....
واحد من أبروز المدارس المعمارية و التصميم الحضري....بتعبيرها الجديد
قالوا عنها.... هي واحدة من أفضل الأمثلة على العمارة التقليدية المتكاملة
وتخطيط المدن التي يمكن العثور عليها في القرن 20-أمريكا
المبنى الرئيسي رومانسي مناسب على حافة بحيرة،
يتميز التصميم بأبراجه....بتدرجاتها و أرتداداتها....والشبابيك الطويلة الرفيعة وسط بروزات الكرانيش....
بأشكال أبراجها المثمنه بفتحات للسماء أرشات بأعلاها.....
والبرج الاخر المربع لينتهي بمثمن يربط البرجين فإسطوانية مضلعة....
لونها الأبيض الرائع....والسفل الأسود
البواكي بتكرار فتحاتها الدائرية و اعمدتها
رائعة الاكتاف البارزة بميل في الحوائط المصمتة.....
هل يمكن أستخدام تلك العناصر بتصميماتنا...وهل تتلائم مع طبيعاتنا....
وهل يمكن ان تشجع تلك المشروعات بأستخدام عناصر من عمارتنا الإسلامية القديمة....بأسلوب عصري جديد.....










تفاعل البرجين مع المبني....ومع بعضهم...
ومع مصمت الحوائط...
وحتي مع الشبابيك
ومع الأكتاف البارزة و الكرانيش البسيطة....






رائعة الاكتاف البارزة بميل في الحوائط المصمتة.....


















البواكي الممر المفتوح تعبر عن نفسها و عن المبني......











جمال البواكي....وتفاعلها للربط كممر...
بفتحاتها وفتحات مماثلة غاطس أو بارز المبني ....
والأبراج تظهر من اعلي.....















​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 يوليو 2015)

صورتين




لمقارنة فرق التصميمين 
الدائري وتقسيمه....والدائري الأشعاعي
شكرا للتفاعل والمشاركة والنقاشات
منكم ....ومن م. herif Nashaat Kamel 
حب ينقلنا الفرق....بين التصميمين

 دى صورة توضح التصميم اﻹشعاعى....







​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 يوليو 2015)

3 صور


Ayman Marble
الرخام مش مجرد خامة بتتعامل معاها 
تركيبها صح بيظهر جمال الخالق سبحانه وتعالى 
أتمني يعجبكم شغلي .
.
راعي المصمم او المنفذ خطوط الرخام و تجازيعه...أن تتماشي مع بلاطاتها
باختيار بلاطات مرتبة من تقطيع نفس كتلة الرخام....
لتظهر كانها قطعة واحدة...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 أغسطس 2015)

فيديو


KPT Tower Complex ....برج باكستان 
حنعرض الرسومات خلال أيام


----------



## أنا معماري (1 أغسطس 2015)

هل المجلات المعمارية لها دور.... معنا؟!
هناك طلبات بداخل كل واحد منا كطالب أو معماري بداخله....
ولكن لا يفصح عنها...ربما يشكو قليلا هنا و هناك.....
ربما يتملل مع أحد....
ولكن كل تلك التساؤلات...والقلق....والمعاناة
يمكن فتح لها الباب....حتي تكون مخرج لها....ووتداوئ منها....بل قد ترسم خطوط لحلول ما.....لنقاشات ما....لتطور ما
وكانما يريد الواحد منا...أن يجد باب يتكلم عنه...بواقعية و تفاعل ....وعرض...دون تلميع أو اخفاء....أو مجاملة.....يدرس الواقع الفعلي البحت....يتعمق به و يتفحصه و يظهره جلي....
.
فالمجلات المعمارية...بجانب دورها الذي تقوم به علي وجه مميز من المشاريع و تحليلها ...وتناول نواحي العمارة المختلفة......خصوصا كل تلك المحاولات الرائعة فردية....تبرعية مجانية....
إلا أن هناك أدوار بجانب ذلك أكثر من ذلك بكثيير ولكنها تريد دعم مجهودي من مختلف الطلاب والمعماريين.....حتي أنا و انت
فهل هناك خطه لأقتحام العلاقات بين هئية التدريس و الطلاب....وهذا اللغز العجيب....الذي يعتبر أحدي عجائب العمارة الكثيرة...
ربما تبرع أثنين.....واحد مثلك...واخر.....لعمل حوار يلو الاخر...مع أساتذة العمارة...والمعيدين....
لنقاش حرية طلاب العمارة التعبيرية في مشاريعهم....
ونقاش وجه النظر حول فرض الأراء المعمارية علي بعض الطلاب....
وسؤال عن ماهو سقف الحرية المعمارية....للطالب...دون الخوف من أقتحام الأبتكارات و الجديد و الغريب في العمارة....
ونقاش معهم لمتطلبات و أحتياجات المعماري ليمارس دوره و يتعلم مثل أقرانه بجامعات العالم....ومع هي الخطط و الأساليب
نقاش هل الكلية المعمارية مربوطة بالسوق المعماري و الشركات و المصانع و الورش
بالسوق
.
وجه نظرهم في عمل يوم مفتوح لصنع الماكيتات الكارتون أو الفين او 
حتي ببسيط الأدوات....بما لا يشكل أرهاق للطالب.....في أحتفال شهري في الهواء الطلق....
وجه نظرهم في طرح فيديوهات و صور لتنفيذي المشاريع و مشكلاته في السوق العالمي و العربي.....
هل عرض المشاريع العالمية و تناولها للطلاب سواء داخل أو خارج الجدول التعليمي....مطروح....لنقاش العوامل المؤثرة الكلية بتنوعها في تلك المشروعات
بمثل عوامل بيئية..حضارية ..تراثية....جوية....مواد و خامات....الفكرة المعمارية...الفكرة الإنشائية....العمارة الخضراء وتأثيرها بالمشروع....
.
وهناك دور أكبر....لمجموعه لقاءات مع رواد التعمير و البناء من رجال أعمال...بمصر....رؤيتهم....طموحهم.....المشاكل التي يواجهونها....سؤالهم عن رغبتهم في التواصل مع الكليات المعمارية والطلاب بشئ عملي مفيد وربطهم بالتعليمي الجامعي....
وسيسعدون هؤلاء في طرح تجاحتهم و نجاح مشاريعهم.....
هذا كنز كبير.....وتواصل له فائدة علي الطالب و المدرس بالجامعة.....
.
ولو يتم من خلال أنتقاء مجموعة تذهب للقاء و النقاش....منكم و من تلك المجلة....ومن الراغبيين في طرح أفكار و تساؤلات جديدة....
وربما فتحت طريق بجوارها لعلاقات عامة مع شخصيات مؤثرة بمجتمعنا....
وهناك نقطة اخري مهمة...لمقالات فريدة مع أصحاب الورش و المصانع و المنتجات المحلية....مثل ورش الجبس...الحديد الفورفورجية...مصنع GRC ومنتجاته و أسعاره.....وربما تفتح باب للدعاية و للعمل و إستفادة للطالب و القارئ و المجلة.....
.
بمثل تلك النقاط ..فكانك ربما تفتح باب من الأبواب....يليه الكثيير من الطموحات و الخطط...والأنطلاقاتالصور المعروضة....لا تمثل كل الموجود أو المستمر بالسوق المعماري العربي.....وربما ستظهر مجلات معمارية أخري مستقبلافمن يريد أن يطرق تلك الأبواب...ويكون له الريادة في ذلك....



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 أغسطس 2015)

خطء نقع فيه....
أثناء زياراتنا للعمارات التاريخية و خصوصا الإسلامية ....
فعند كل زيارة لنا بتلك الاماكن.....قد نتأثر
بنظافة المكان...وحالته.....وحاله المنطقة المحيطة...
تكسيير أجزاء المبني....
سوء عرض الأثر...وحسن تامله....
فيجب علينا أن لا نقع في تلك النقطتين....
التأثر بقدم المكان وحالته....وكانه مدفن قديم...لمصممه وقاطنه...و تلك الحقبة...
والنقطة الاخري التأثر الشديد والغوص بدقة التفاصيل.....والخوف منها.....
مما يجعلنا ننفر...وربما نريد ان نهرب من المكان بأقصي سرعة....تاركين أثر سلبي علي زياراتنا لتلك الأثار المعمارية.....
.
. 
فمن المفضل أن نبتعد عن تلك النقطتين و سلبيتهما علي الزيارة 
وعلي شحن الأفكار المعمارية....وترابط الحضارات بالوقت الحالي.....
بل يفضل تجزءه عناصر المبني...والإحساس بتأثير كل عنصر
فمثلا المشربية...شكلها غطسانها بروزها....تقسيماتها كفريمات....إحساس الظلال و الهواء منها .....الجلسة من تحتها....
وكذلك كل شباك وفتحة و قباب وقبوات...ومقرنصات...وملاقف هواء....
بل الساحات و الأفنية....ومشاعر المعماري منا تحت بواكيها واعمدتها و تغطيتها و ممراتها.....لكل واحدة لوحدها...أهم حاجة الأحساس وفائدتها كشكل ووظيفة وراحة للنفس....
ومع كل المبني....
والأفضل أن يحلل المبني ككتل...ثم تشابه الشبابيك ووحداتها المكررة و الاعمدة وعلاقاتها والتكرارها....والقبب و المأذن و علاقاتها ومدي تشابهها.....فبالتشابة و الربط و التحليل... ستمكن الزائر من المبني ويتغلب علي تأثيره.....بل ممكن الأنطلاق بخيالات أعلي و أكثر....مثل التفكر في إستخدام عناصر المبني التاريخي....بجزئياته...
والتسأل هل لو أدخلتها في فيلا....أو عمارة ....سكني ....أو تجاري
هل ستضيف شئ ما....هل يمكن تبسيطها وتجريدها بإسلوبنا المعماري الحالي المعاصر....أن ذلك ما فعله المصمم الصيني الأمريكي... الثعلب الماكر
فعندما زار مسجد أحمد بن طولون مع باقي الأثار الإسلامية بمصر....
أستوحي فكرة مبناه المركز الأسلامي بقطر.....
ليدخله للعالمية ضمن باقي مبانيه...وهناك واحد أخر من الكبار ....إستوحي من قماش الفلكولوي التقليدي لبلد ...إحدي دول جنوب امريكا....فكرة تغطية مطارها الدولي الذي يصممه.....أنهم يزورون....ولا يغصون في المشكلات و التفاصيل.....بل يحسنون التخيل والإقتباس الغير مباشر....المجرد...المتفاعل مع العصر....ومدي الإستفادة من العنصر الواحد و الوحدة الواحدة في مشاريعهم أو أفكارهم....القادمة
.
.
بروعة و جمال....وبطريقتهم و إسلوبهم



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 أغسطس 2015)

صورة مجمعة

عندما أراد المصمم...د.علي الفرماوي....تصميم بوابات جامعة عين شمس 
فمن أسمها عين شمس...وخلفيتها الفرعونية للأسم ولشعار الجامعة....
أنطلق باحثا عن مفردات العمارة الفرعونية..........
لينتقي منها بتجريدية....وتفاعل مع أرتفاعاتها و احجامها المبالغة و جمال نسبها....فكرة بوابة الجامعة
وجمال زهرة اللوتس الفرعونية باوراقها....والكتلة المربعة التي تعلو العمود الموجود بالعمارة الفرعونية...كما الصور الموجودة...
وبوابات المرور بالجانبين...بأعمدة أصغر...لتتفاعل وتضاد بينهم....وكمراتها العلوية المستمدة أيضا من المعابد الفرعونية....كما بالصور
تاركا تأثيير لكل من يزور الجامعة....ومستمدا من الحضارة الفرعونية
ليعيد صياغتها بمعماريته....بأسلوب عصري جديد
انه ربط بين القديم و العصري الجديد....بلمسه ساحرة للبوابات
في توازن بين ماضيها و حاضرها.....
ربما تستمد طاقتها...وإصالتها من ماضيها....
ربما أراد ان يجد لها فلسفة....
بدعوة علمية تعليمية ....لإستعادة حضارتنا....من خلال فقط بوابات....
أنه يطرق التاريخ....بأسلوب حديث مرن....
متجردا من المحدودات و المقيدات...والتكراريات....
ليكون هو بنفسه مدرسة ... رغم الأستيحاء
أنهم يحلقون بمستويات و تخيلات معمارية....أعلي من الموجود و العادي والمنتشر....فأستحقوا أن ينضموا للكبار....
سيظل التصميم له أثره بالجامعة و المكان ......وربما لقرن من الزمن او اكثر​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 أغسطس 2015)

فيديو



خبرات تعرض الكثيير من المعلومات المركزة...ببساطة...في وقت قصير
م.محمد سنبل...

[video=youtube;3dMn9XO8Mrk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PLA6O3UnM1-ibojteRkYHnmV5EHxUSEZGy&v=3dMn9XO8Mrk[/video]​​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 أغسطس 2015)

صورة مجمعة




وهذا ما فعله أيضا د. أحمد ميتو
في أبداعات مبناه....محكمة مصر الدستورية
قد أنتقئ مفردات العمارة الفرعونية...من اعمدة زهرة اللوتس...
باختلاف أحجامها ...بضخامتها.....وتضاد أختلاف أحجمها
بطرح معماري جيد بل فريد في التفكير....والأتجاة
أنه رؤيا بعيدة....عن العادي و المنتشر و المتكرر......
رؤيا جديدة ....للقديم
ولتكون أحدي رموز المباني بمصر المعاصرة....
بأبراجها....وحوائطها الفرعونية المودرن المائلة....
بأصطفاف أعمدتها في الواجهة الأمامية و خلفها مسطحات الزجاج الزرقاء
في تضاد شيق و فريد بين القديم و الحديث......وبين المصمت و الزجاج
تاركا مسافة بين الأعمدة ومسطحات الزجاج.....لتلقي بظلالها رائعة عليه....
في أنحناء للكمرة باعمدتها و أصفافها....تضاد الكتل الفلات الأخري وتضاد الحوائط المائلة....
واعمدة الكورنرات بنسب واحجام اكبر...
و التفصيلة المجمعة للعمود الضخم بفريم حجري حوله....
أفتكر انه أيضا موجود ولكن مجرد من احدي المعابد...
( ياريت لو كان حد يحب أن يشارك بصورة له )
وأدخال الأباليق ....الخطوط العريضة الكنارات البنية بوسط كنارات صفوف الحجر ....
والعراميس التي تأكد هاوية الحجر وكتله...
حسن أختيار المواد من حجر و نوعه....ومواده و تفاصيله.....
لتكتمل رائعته المعمارية
علي ضفاف نهر النيل......
لتعد احدي التحف المعمارية المعاصرة.....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 أغسطس 2015)

صورتين



م. عبد الغني الجند...
flat slab with drop pannel سقف فلات سلاب مع سقوط حول الاعمدة
الفايدة من السقوط منع او تجنب اختراق العمود للبلاطة (punish)
.
م. Salim Ibrahim
تستخدم ف 4 حالات 
- لما يكون الحمل الحى عالى 
- لو سمك البلاطة زاد عن 220 مم
- لما العزم السالب يكون كبير (مثلا لما يكون فيه كابولى)
- ف حالة البحور الكبيرة
.
اصبح التصميم الانشائى لا يعتمد على drop اعلى العمود واصبح الحديد الاضافى اعلى العمود وبنفس سمك بلاطة السقف هو الحل البديل



​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 أغسطس 2015)

صورة


البريمافيرا....البوابة الساحرة للتمييز و التخطيط و إدارة المشروعات
أعرف عدد من المهندسين ...البريمافيرا كانت أحدي الأسباب لفتح لهم أبواب العمل مع إدارات شركات كبري....
هندسية و بترول...بالخليج و بكندا.....مع مزايا و مرتبات مميزة.....
وأصبح Career عملهم...وأكيد فيه بمصر ومعظم الدول العربية.....
نقدم لكم من خلال هذه المشاركه موضوع متميز جدا.
(دورة بريمافيرا كاملة بالعربى شاملة الموارد والتكاليف والمتابعة لمشروع بسيط خطوة خطوة)
محتويات الدوره
***الجزء الاول:البدء وعمل الخطه الزمنيه للمشروع
1-مقدمه عامه للاداره والتخطيط
2-تعريف مشروعنا واستخراج بيناته
3-تنزيل البرنامج وتشغيله
4-جوله سريعه للشاشه الرئيسيه
5-هيكل المشروعات والهيكل التنظيمى للمؤسسه
6-اضافه مشروع جديد
7-الهيكل التفكيكى للمشروع
8-تقويمات المشروع
9-ادخال الانشطه ومددها
10-تعريفات اداره المشاريع المستخدمه بالبرنامج
11-ادخال العلاقات بين الانشطه وعمل الجدوله
12-طباعه البرنامج الزمنى
***الجزء الثانى :الموارد والتكاليف
1-موارد مشروعنا
2-تعريف وحدات المشروع
3-اعداد المرجعيات
4-قاموس الموارد الجزء الاول
5-قاموس الموارد الجزء الثانى
6-قاموس حسابات التكلفه
7-تخصيص الموارد
8-مصروفات المشروع
9-منحنبات الموارد والتكلفه
10-جداول الموارد والتكلفه
11-نسخ الانشطه
12-ميزانيه المشروع الجزء الاول
13-ميزانيه المشروع الجزء الثانى
14-ميزانيه المشروع الجزء الثالث
حمل الان
http://civilengineer0.blogspot.com/2015/07/blog-post_8.html…



​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 أغسطس 2015)

فيديو


برنامج رائع.....وسهل
LumenRT 2015 GeoDesign 

لينك التحميل للبرنامج للتجربة...30 يوم
http://www.lumenrt.com/store/?VIZ#products

بحثت في ال google علي نسخة بكراك...لكامل التحميل
فوجدت كثيير ولكنها تريد حد منكم يساعدنا في معرفة نسخة منهم جيدة و مجربة....له خبرة في تحميل البرامج ....بدون مشاكل الفيرس....ويرفع لينك صفحتها لنا....فهل أنت ترغب في التعاون معنا لمزيد من التطور....
قد طلبت قبل ذلك من لديه أي برنامج أخر نسخة جيدة مجربة ....سواء بالبحث أو من موقع أو من جهازه ان يرفعها....ليستفيد الجميع.....
لا نطلب المستحيل.....بل الممكن....والمتيسر







​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 أغسطس 2015)

10 صور



" الديكونستركشن "
حركة معمارية نابعة من العمارة التفكيكية 
عمارة الديكونستركشن أصبحت مركز نظريات الفن والعمارة في أمريكا في فترة الثمانينات .
أصبحت هي الاتجاه الأكاديمي الرسمي في بعض أقسام العمارة والأدب والفن في الجامعات الأمريكية
تدعو عمارة الديكونستركشن إلى هدم كل الأسس الهندسية الاقليدسية
تدعو إلى تفكيك المنشات إلى أجزاء
تدعو إلى إعادة النظر في العلاقات سواء كانت الإنسانية أو العمرانية .الديكونستركشن لا تعنى الهدم كما يدل ظاهرها ويرى تشومي إن هناك (هدم ايجابي أو هدم أو إعادة بناء)هي مرتبطة بفطرة الإنسان حيث إن الطفل يفكك اللعبة والراديو بشغف لمعرفة محتوياته وكيف يعملمن هنا يمكن إدراك أن الديكونستركشن من الغرائز الأساسية المبهجة للإنسان.يقول المفكر شارلز جنكز في كتابه new modernsim إن الديكونستركشن هيعمارة التكسير واللاتماثل وال لاتساق
هي عمارة مليئة بالمفاجآت الغير متوقعة
تستخدم مفردات العمارة الكلاسيكية بصورة معكوسة أو مشوهه
عمارة كلاسيكية وضد الكلاسيكية .يقول حول الديكونستركشن والبوست (post) رغم الفروق الواضحة بينهما إلا إنهما اتفقا على شيء جوهري وهو الاختلاف والبعد ونقد كل ما هو تقليدي ومألوف .أهم روادها
زها حديد
فرانك جيري
غونتر بينش
بيتر ايزنمان
بيرنارد تشومي
ريم كولهاسمثال :
متحف غوغنهايم بلباو 
متحف وايزمان للفنون
جامع سينسيناتي بولاية أوهايو
قاعة حفلات والت ديزنى
ستاد جامعة فوينكس
مقر تلفزيون الصين المركزي، بكينأحمد مسعود


مشروع جاري مركز للفنون....
بيفكرني بشقفات النباتات...او بأوراقها....
المبني يتفاعل باورجانك وتقائية الطبيعة....
وكانها جزء منها....







































​​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 أغسطس 2015)

كترة مشاهدة المشاريع المميزة و تحليلاتها و التجارب
كثييرين بيسألوا ازاي أوصل لكتل مباني رائعة تتفاعل مع الداخل و الخارج ...بإنعكاساتها
بكثرة مشاهدة المشاريع المميزة و تحليلاتها و التجارب
كثييرين بيسألوا كيف أصبح من صفوة المصممين المتمييزين..
بكثرة مشاهدة المشاريع المميزة وتحليلاتها (يعني أسبابها) و التجارب
كثييرين بيسألوا كيف أصبح كاتب بحث و تقارير و تحليل مشاريع مميز
بكثرة قراءة المشاريع و تحليلها و التجارب
كثييرين بيسألوا كيف أحصل علي أمتياز مشروع كطالب بسهولة...أو خريج...أو في مسابقة
بكثرة مشاهدة المشاريع المميزة و التعلم منها...والتجارب....وقراءة تحليلاتها...
وقبل البدء يلزم الرغبة في التفكير فقط في أفكار مميزة مؤثرة....
كثييرين بيسألوا كيف أصبح مهندس تنفيذي مميز و متممكن و مسيطر علي مجريات المشروع....
بكثرة متابعة فيديوهات و مقالات التنفيذ و التجاربولذا قالوا أبدء من حيث أنتهي الأخرون.....
من حيث مشاريع الكبار....وتنفيذي المميزين....
وهذا ليس بالأمر الصعب....أو المستحيل.....كل مشاهدة لفيديو ....أو لمشروع ...أو لتحليل...
ما هو إلا خطوة واحدة نحو التمميز.....
فما هي عدد الخطوات التي تريد....أن تجتازها....أو ما هو حدود التمميز الذي تريد الوصول اليه
ولذا قررت الصفحة ضم عدد لا بأس به من هؤلاء المتميزين....في مجالات التصميم و التنفيذ و المشروعات الكبري للأنضمام لصفوف الأدمنز....للوصول لمستويات أعلي للجميع...بأقصر الطرق و أييسرها...
سواء ببلدنا أو بالخليج أو بالخارج.....بسهولة وييسر....فقط المتابعة والأهتمام القليل....

الجيل الحالي جيل محظوظ بتوافر تلك الجهودات و الوصول اليها بسهولة وييسر....ده مش بس يتمميز ...
ده يوصل للعالمية كمان...أعرف جيل كان لا يجد حتي مشاريع أو تحليل لمشاريع ....
فلا نت....ولا شارحيين....ولا منابر معمارية ...ولا تنفيذية.....ولا مجلات معمارية منتشرة....
ولا حتي مكتبات كليات مميزة متوافر فيها العرض الجيد....ولا شئ إلا القليل....
أو قليل القليل...فقط أجتهادات شخصية...
وذلك فقط منذ سنوات قليلة 20 سنة...
وكان المميز منهم يتشعبط في دكتور أو معماري مشهور ليتعلم منه....وهذا أقصي الحدود...
ليأخذ سنوات عديدة في التعلم.....القليل.....
يامحظوظيين  

​​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 أغسطس 2015)

6 صور



 مبنيين ....
دار الأفتاء ومشيخة الأزهر 
المصمم: المكتب العربى للتصميمات والاستشارات...
من أجمل المباني المعاصرة بمصر....وأكثرها راحة و جمال بصفاء فنون العمارة الإسلامية...فهي غنية جدا...بل أكثر العمارات في العالم أقربها للأنسانية....فهم أحتياجات المستخدم و مشاهد المبني...بما يتناسب مع خصوصيتنا...وعاداتنا و تقليدنا....
وطبيعة الأرض و المناخ ....والأتربة.....والرغبة في الأحتواء...
أنها الأقرب للقلوب.....بل انها بوابة لمنطقة الأزهر و الحسين والأثارات الإسلامية 
بتعريف معماري معاصر جديد...
أنها عنوان لها...أو اختصار شيق لها....
وإضافة معمارية رائعة علي شارع صلاح سالم....
رائع ألتقاء المشروعين علي نفس النقطة وهي خروج كتلة ما من الكتلة الرئيسية مكونه فراغات بينهما....فكتل المثمن خرج من المستطيل.....والبرج من المربع في المبني الأخر...مكونيين فرغات مريحة بظلال....وواحة من راحة الفن الإسلامي.......
في حد حيقول ولكن العمارة الإسلامية مفهاش خروجات كتل....بل العكس دي كلها خروجات....خروج المشربية بالخارج لتكون فراغ داخلي خارجي....
الأفنية و الساحات بفراغات داخلية خارجية....
وفي جلسات غاطسة بالحائط بفراغ....نسيت أسمها المعماري....
نكمل كلامنا مع كل صورة بالداخل.....
أضافة رائعة منكم و التفاعل....من م. Tarek Hamada
مشيخة الازهر من تصميم واشراف على التنفيذ المكتب العربى للتصميمات والاستشارات الهندسية قطاع عام (الله يرحمه) والمعمارى لا اتذكر اسمه ولكنه مسيحى الديانة وخريج اسكندرية......اما البرمبلى فهو استشارى مقاول المشروع (شركة أطلس) ولا علاقة له بالفكرة التصميمية او حتى تفاصيل المشروع
دار الافتاء من تصميم واشراف على التنفيذ المكتب العربى للتصميمات والاستشارات الهندسية قطاع عام (الله يرحمه) والمعمارى المصمم من داخل المكتب المهندس عماد رضا دفعة 84 عين شمس



أستخدام الحجر خدم الفكرة المعمارية....
أستخدام كنارات الأباليق الحجر بألونها الأبيض البيج و البني الفاتح...وخطوها العرضية بعرميسها الغاطسة و المدرجة ببروز لأعلي....
جميل الفتحات الصغيرة الطولية تتناسب مع طبيعة الجو من حرارة و أتربة....
رائع المشربيات بخشبها الداكن البني.....في عنصر طولي....متدرج العرض...يزداد مع الأرتفاع
ومربوط بمشربيات الكتلة المثمنة...
ربط الكتلتين الرأسية....والخارجة منها بالمشربيات و نفس مواد الحجر و تقسيماتها العرضية

فراغ رائع و مريح و من طبيعاتنا العربية....بين الكتلتين....
بتضاد الكتلة الرئيسية المستطيلة بخطوطها الواضحة الفلات flat.....والكتلة الاخري الأخري المثمنة بقبتها....والربط بينهما أيضا بنقوشات كنار قبل دروة السطح او عند البلاطة....

خروج رائع للكتلة المثمنة....وتوجهها بقبة...وتسنسن الدروة....






أستخدام الحجر خدم الفكرة المعمارية....
أستخدام كنارات الأباليق الحجر بألونها الأبيض البيج و البني الفاتح...وخطوها العرضية بعرميسها الغاطسة و المدرجة ببروز لأعلي....
جميل الفتحات الصغيرة الطولية تتناسب مع طبيعة الجو من حرارة و أتربة....
رائع المشربيات بخشبها الداكن البني.....في عنصر طولي....متدرج العرض...يزداد مع الأرتفاع
ومربوط بمشربيات الكتلة المثمنة......





​مبني دار الأفتاء....
الكتلة المستطيلة الصريحة...
ونحتها من الداخل....لتكون فراغ رائعة للمدخل كراحة...وتظليل وتأكيد للمدخل......
وميزها بالمشربيات وكأنها باطن المبني....في الكورنر الداخلي...
وربطها بغاطس المشربيات المنكسرة....ومشربيات الشبابيك علي مستوي الواجهات....أو غاطسة بداخل الفتحات ....

والعنصر المفاجأة....كبرج ....ييبدء بأعمدة الفتحات بنفس الشكل تلاقي خطين مائليين....
بأختلاف أرتفاعات فتحاتها....
وتكررت بالكورنر الاخر....مع أرتفاع أقل......وفي الواجهة الجانبية....لتظهر من خلفها اليلكونة بسورها الخشبي.....​​




علاقات المشربيات بمستوياتها المختلفة...
في تضاد بين الحجر الأبيض البيج و بني الخشب...
عناصر من طبيعاتنا العربية...
ولم ينسي النخلة لتاكدها....وتتفاعل معها....​





طبعا لازم يوجد مشوهون للجمال عندنا.....
بأختيار مبني سئ بجواره ....مع يافطة لا تتفاعل مع المبني....
مقاولين التشوية....يعملون بهمة
ولتتفاعل اليفطة المشوهة السفلي مع المشوهة العليا عند السطح...

يظهر المبني الاخر في الصورة من الخلف ...بالجنب الأيسر...مبني المشيخة





​هل هي من الداخل؟! أحتمال.....أو عند المدخل...جايز

الأباليق الكنارات الأبيض و البيج الذهبي.....
وجمال و تقائية الخشب بتفاصيلة...من الفن الإسلامي
من أرش....زخارف الكورنرات...تفاصيل الباب الغاطسة او البارزة
وجمال المشربيات.....

حتي الخشب به تضاد المصمت و المفرغ.....
​


​​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 أغسطس 2015)

4 صور




في المشروعين السابقين....
رائع ألتقاء المشروعين علي نفس النقطة 
وهي خروج كتلة ما من الكتلة الرئيسية مكونه فراغات بينهما....
فكتل المثمن خرجت من كتلة المستطيل الرئيسية.....
و كتلة البرج خرجت من كتلة المربع او المستطيل في المبني الأخر...
مكونيين فرغات مريحة بظلالها....
وواحة من راحة الفن الإسلامي.......
في حد حيقول ولكن العمارة الإسلامية مفهاش خروجات كتل....
بل العكس دي كلها خروجات....
ومنها خروج المشربيات بالخارج لتكون فراغ داخلي خارجي....






المثمن....المثمن






بروز البلكونة في شكل يقترب من المشربية​





بروز المشربيات....وغاطس المدخل​


​​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 أغسطس 2015)

رسمه



أنواع من أرشات (عقود) العمارة الإسلامية



​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 أغسطس 2015)

صورتين



لماذا لا نضع مجاري النفايات....
في مشاريعنا السكنية أو المكاتب
المتعددة الادوار....
تسهل علي مستخدم المبني....وتسهل في التخلص من النفايات سريعا....دون تركها امام الابواب او بالمنور......
وما هي إلا ماسورة بسيطة....بابواب صغيرة بمقابض تفتح باليد....وترتد سريعا بفعل المفصلات...
والمجري لا يأخذ حجم يذكر بالتصميم في المبني....
.

موجوده بالفعل فى كل بنايات الامارات ومافيش موافقة للمخططات من البلدية الا وموجوده فيها شرط اساسي







​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 أغسطس 2015)

صورتين


المركز الإسلامي في جابر الأحمد.. 
وجمال مبالغة تفصيلة فن العمارة الأسلامية...
في الأرضية الرخام البيج و البني.....ومثيلاتها كأنعكاس بالسقف كغاطس بالسقف المعلق بإضاءاتها....
بل تنعكس وتمد أيضا للواجهات بأنعكاس الداخل بالخارج....بنفس المبالغة بحجمها...







​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 أغسطس 2015)

صورتين


لعبة...
معمارية 
أوجد شبة واحد في التعليقات....
من أوجه تشابه بين المأذنة مع الميضأ
جامع احمد بن طولون.....
.
ساترك اللعبة لكم يوم....
ثم سأكتب هنا كل أوجة التشابة التي وجدتوها بعدا انتهاء اللعبة....
عدنا...كما وعدنا....مع التعليقات....سأنسخها أيضا بجوار الصورتين للقراءة وهي:التماثل في الأربع واجهات.(فيما عدا سلم المأذنة)
.
التدرج في الإرتفاع مع إتخاذ القاعدة مربع و القمة مقببة
.
الرقبه المثمنه الي بيعلوها القبتين .. والقاعده المربعه .. السلم الي في المأذنه بيقابله تدرج درجي في الرقبه الثمانيه ف الميضه كمان .
الأدمن: 
مميز....وجميل تفاعل التدرج ما بين السلم وتدرج رقبة الميضأ....راقي
.
لكل منهم اربع قواعد قبل القبه 
2الفتحتين الي جمب بعض مكرره بالمأذنه بس من غير فتحه (منظر
.
بدأ قاعدة مربعه وانتهى القمة دائرية
.
كأنه هو !؟...الكل متشابه ....لا نفسه
.البناء التدرجي ..البدء بقاعدة مربعة والتوسط بمسطح ثماني ثم الانتهاء بقبه .. التشابه التقريبي في الفتحات وعددها .. مادة البناء الحجر.. وكأن القاعدة الرباعية للعنصرين ( المئذنة والميضا ) أقدم من حيث فترة البناء ..توجيه المئذنة هو نفسه للميضا .. التماثل في الواجهات ..الطراز المعماري والأسلوب نفسه.. عدم استخدام البهرج في الزخارف واقتصارها على تفاصيل بسيطة أهمها الفتحات ..فسألت:
جميل...بس ماذا تقصد بالتوجية....أي أضلاع الميضا و المأذنة المربعات ناحية القبلة ؟!الرد:
نعم ..التوجيه اي موقع الواجهات حسب الاتجاهات الأربع .. ولا أعلم إن كانت باتجاه القبلة أو عدمه فالصور المرفقة غير محدده لاتجاه الشمال ولكن المعنى صحيح
.
واحد من الأدمنز: ...فقط القباب متشابة تبدء أسطوانية وتنتهي نصف كروية مدببة النهاية....لا أجد ما أزيد عما قيل ولكن فقط كلمة
أنها تعتبر من أحسن اللعب...أو دراسات لميضاء و مأذنة جامع أحمد بن طولون.....
وربما منذ أنشاءه....
شارك بمشاهدتها 3360 مشاهد حتي الان.....
تفاعل معها 18 like
شارك باللعب....وبحل و تحليل إجزاءها....10 معماريين...._
سلام_​​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 أغسطس 2015)

فيديو


6 طرق لتسريع الكومبيوتر...مجربة....في خمس دقائق






.

أذا لم يعجبك شكل الويندوز...فيمكن بأختيار custom بأعلي....الدائرة...
ثم أختيار ما في القائمة دي....أو حتي يمكنك الرجوع بأخترهم كلهم....


​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 أغسطس 2015)

صورة مجمعة



لعبة ....

معمارية....مستوي أصعب ...level 6....قبل ظهور الوحش 
تخيل انك فرنك جاري او زها حديد لدقائق...واطلق خيالك
هل هناك شئ ما يربط بين تلك الصور؟!
أذا كان نعم......فما هو...من وجهة نظرك.....
سأتركه يوم هنا....ثم أضع بعده.... الأراء مجمعة....هنا
.
شارك في هذة السمفونية المعمارية....
3466 مشاهدة حتي الان...
21 like
شارك باللعب.....أيجاد الحلول و التحليل 13 معماري....في عرض شيق متدرج العمق....
.
رأي شخصي لواحد من الأدمنز:ولا تختلف عن تدرج تحليل التعليقات......وان زادت برؤيا جديد منكم....
معظم الكبار....المصميين العالميين....أصبحوا في رغبة للأتجاة للطبيعة....لما فيها من أبدعات و تحرر الكتل خارج الصندوق.....وكأان المبني يتفاعل مع الطبيعة
قد يكون فرنك جاري أراد بمبناه ان يمثل نبته أو شجيرة...مبالغة في حجمها المعماري من بين الأشجار كتضاد.....
وأختار لجزعها اللون الأبيض كتضاد للأشجار للظهور من بينها.....
التغطيات و كواجهات زجاجية...كأورق نباتات ضخمة مبالغة....تتفاعل مع بعضها بإتزان جميل وليست عشوائية وإنما إرتجالية متزنة......
أختار الأوراق النباتية الزجاجية الضخمة الشفافة....بها خطوط مقسمة مستوحاة من خطوط ورق النباتات.....وساعدت المشاهد علي أدراك أختلاف توجيهات وإنحناءات الأوراق الزجاجية....
يظهر المبني الأبيض و التفاصيل السقف من خلف وخلال الأوراق.....
أختار الزجاج السماوي اللون الشفاف لتصف جمال جسم الهيكل الإنشائي للمبني.....
مثلما فعل مصمم او مبتكر القماش الدانتيل والستان بخطوط رسوماته وشفافية القماش لتصف و تشف تفاصيل المراة (الزوجة).....
إنها أثارة معمارية طبيعية أورجانك وسط الطبيعة
.
التعلقات مجمعة كما وعدنا...
.
انطلاق الكتل اكنها حرة مش مقيدة
.
كل ما وجد الكونسبت الرئيسي منه أو إيحاءات أجزائه ترمز لأوراق النبات وطريقة اتصاله بالجزء الرئيسي وتكراره
.
الافكار متاخده من ورق الشجر تقريبا
.
توسع لفن الآرت نوڤو...
.
العشوائيه في التصميم
رد:
مع أحترامي....لا....كل جزء يتفاعل مع الأجزاء الأخري.....ولو أزلته لأختل أتزان التصميم....
.
بالاضافه للي ذكر سابقا
تناغم اللاند سكيب مع المبنى
يوجد شجر بشكل اجزاء معينه من المبنى موجه نحو المبتى ومنه غير موجه !!
الرد:
ملاحظة مميزة صعب ادراكها للشجر...وتوجيه....وفراغات الحشائش النجيلة بينه وبين المبني....
.
كل ما وجد الكونسبت الرئيسي منه أو إيحاءات أجزائه ترمز لأوراق النبات وطريقة اتصاله بالجزء الرئيسي وتكراره
.
كل الصور. الاجزاء المكونه ليها. فيها جزء من النرابط. و ده الغالب . يعني الكتل ماشيه مع بعضها كاسقاط. و بترد علي بعضها. و بتختلف كارتفاعات. و ف الاخر بتكون كتل و كجموعه شكلها مترابط و متكامل. و برده في اجزاء غير مترابطه مع باقي الاجزاء
.
طبعآ العشوائية في المبنى ،، هو نفس العشوائية الي في الاشجار وورقها ،، وبعتقد انة استفاد من الناحية الوظيفية كما استفيد من الناحية المعمارية والجمالية حيث وان كل كتلة تمثل جزء وظيفي مستقل يربط بين هذة الأجزاء ممرات هي نفسها اعصاب مشتركة بين الورقة والجذع الرئيسي ،،
.
الطبيعه المطغيه ع الصور من اول ... الاضاءه الطبيعيه :الي بتتمثل في التغطيه الزجاجيه والي بيوازيها الشفافيه في باقي الصور الي بتدل ع الطبيعه (واضح في القماش وفرغات الزرع ) ومزجه الفكره باستخدام الزجاج ,,,, وتناغم الالوان من (الصور كلها ) : ما بين الاخضر الطاغي للاند اسكيب _ وواللون الازرق الي بتعكسه السما ع الزجاج الي بتزود طبيعه المشهد_ والخلفيه البيضه دائما الي بتتوازي مع لون المبني الي بتدل ع نقاء الطبيعه ... ممكن كمان نربط نمو النبات (حركته) ان التغطيه الزجاجيه تبقا ديناميكيه (كاننا نعطي المبني روح النمو) ... وممكن الاستفاده من الزجاج بطريقه اكثر اقتصاديه (ك خليات شمسيه) لتوليد الطاقه لداخل المبني سواء كانت حراريه لتدفئه او كانت كهربيه وبكدا يكون ربطنا (نمو النبات بتغذيته بشمس وبين تغذيه المبني ونموه بالطاقه الشمسيه ودب فيه الحياه ) ويكون اقتبسنا من < العماره الخضراء المستدامه المصاحبه للبيئه والانسجام معاها > المعني المتكامل المضموني لها ......... يعني مش لازم يكون اخضر ولا ع شكل شجره عشان يكون من العماره الخضراء ...
وزدتي عما كنت سأكتبه بعلاقات أخري للمبني....هل في إضافات وأقتراب أخر....
.
زائد بس طبقات التغطيه الزجاجيه بتتناغم مع طريقه افرع النباتات المتفرعه وتشابها مع طريقه توزيعها و طريقه ربطهم ببعض عن طريق الاستيل والي بيمثل الاغصان للنباتات
الرد:
ماشاء الله فنانة.....ومتذوقة للفن المعماري....من يقول هذا الكلام اكيد له تصميمات مميزة....سواء ظهرت او لم تظهر بعد......​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أغسطس 2015)

صورتين




فرنك جاري بيلعب بالماكيتات  
وبراد الممثل بيساعده 



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أغسطس 2015)

صورة




قطاع بتصميم الشارع والرصيف....
جزيرة بالمنتصف....فالشارع للسيارات....فللدرجات.....فممرات رصيف المشاة وعلي جانبيها أحواض نجيلة حشائش ....عشان اللي ماشي يكون حوليه الخضرة....والأشجار بأحداهما الأقرب وقبل البيوت...التي تطل علي الأشجار التي تخفف من ازعاج وتلوث سمعي وبصري للخصوصية من الشارع.....
من أفضل تصاميم الشوارع.....راحة للجميع
للراكب و الماشي و الساكن.....

م. Ahmed Mohey
الميل الى فى الطريق باءتجاه الرصيف يمين و شمال ده لصرف المطر ....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أغسطس 2015)

رسمتين



حل ببلان.....و بسيط تعديله...
الأفضل تحرك حائط المطبخ حتي يتساوي مع حائط السلم.....تكبير للمطبخ....
وتكون موزع مربع للنوم و الحمام....توفيير للمساحات....
التدرج في المعلومات مطلوب لتغطية المستويات المختلفة....

و كان هذا تعليق بسيط سريع علي نقطة واحدة للبلان.....
وهي الممر الكوريدور.....فقط....دون الالتفات لباقي البلان....​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أغسطس 2015)

صورة



سلالم مثبتة وتحميلها ع الحائط ..
أصبحت موضة السلالم الحرة بدون هاندريل....
وهي كابولي من الحائط...
قد تكون من الحديد وتجليد خشب....أو كتل خشبية مصمته
وقد تبرز من حائط خرساني بكامل طول السلم.....
.
وهناك رأي محتاج مراجعة.... أن يكون من حائط طوب....عرض طوبة أو طوبة ونصف.....لكي تتثبت الدرجة الكابولي به.....
.
ملحوظة من م. Ahmed Dorgham
السلم ده معمول له handrail glass بس طالع من الارض من تحت مش من مستوى درجات السلم ��
.
طرف مثبت فى الحائط والطرف الاخر مثبت بدون احمال عبر الglass fitting فى ألواح الزجاج 
والزجاج من اعلى مائل بدرجة ميلان السلم ومركب عليه من اعلى SS. U channel مع سيليكون شفاف .م. Ahmed Mahdi
عيوب السلم الكابولي كثيره
اولا مع مرور الوقت يبدأ يتاثر لعدم وجود سبورت 
وصعوبه صيانته في حالة تلف واحده من العتب



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أغسطس 2015)

صورة



طريقة لعمل الارش 
#‏احتراف معلم بناء
هو تنفيذ رائع بس فاشل لأن هو دمر قوة القرص بالديكور اللي معمول سنتين ده 
فبالتالي مش عمليه واتوقع انهياره في اقرب فرصه وهيبان اكتر بعد الدهان والزمن جاي
.
لا أعتقد القوس حيقع....لان القوس أقوي من الحائط المصمت في التحميل.....وممكن أنشائيا أن يترك بدون طوب بداخله.....فالطوب بداخله أستكمال للديكور.....



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أغسطس 2015)

صورة



جميل اللعب بالأليبسات ...وأستقطعاتها 
وأدخال عليه أجزاء كتل أخري
جميلة في البلان و في 3D
وهنا لمبني مكتبة.....
مثلما أدخل علي البلان كتل و أتجهات أخري....فعل نفس الشئ
بديناميكية و حركة ال 3D
من دروة زجاج تستقطع المصمت.....ومسطحات زجاج متفاوتة الأرتفاعات....
وبروز المدخل بكتلة أخري مصمته بجووانب زجاجية....
اللعب بالكتل و النسب و الزجاج و المصمت...بميني علي ناصية الشارع




​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أغسطس 2015)

صورة


تتعانقا الكتلتين....علي شاطئ البحر
في علاقة مشروعة
هل هم فكرين نفسهم تيتانك  

بأنسيابية وتخرج من احداهما كتلة الذيل لتكون ممر أو كوبري 
علي المجري المائي 
ومكونة تدرج رائع مصاطب...للجلوس و تأمل البحر
.
كأنهم مخلوقين معمارية....من كوكب خيال المصممين



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أغسطس 2015)

صورة




ركز بأوراقها عند المنتصف بمركزية....
ولتلتف حولها الورقات....بأختلاف أحجامها و أتجاهاتها....
جمال طبيعة الخالق....
يستوحي منها المصمم ...تفاصيل مبناه
أو تفاصيل بروزات تشكيل حائط مبناه
أو فن التدرج...في الألوان بدرجاتها البرتقالي 
وفن تدرج و أختلاف أتجاهات الاوراق
وتصبح طرية خفيفة منفتحة فاتحة اللون للخارج...مصمته جامدة خجولة غامقة اللون للداخل...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أغسطس 2015)

صورة



ماكيت طلابي....وأستيحاءات طبيعية...
تتفاعل ورقات الكارتون.....بتدرج...لتكون 
التغطية الأرش....بطريقة ربط عناصرها
لتعطي أنطباعين....من الداخل ...وأخر من الخارج....
بتفكرني بقراطيس بائع الترمس علي النيل....وتداخلها
.
.
جميل ولو حتي عنصر لاندسكيب....علي الشاطئ....أو في الحدائق العامة....
سواء من الخشب ....أو بيضاء خرسانية....
هل سنجد اليوم الذي يلتفت فيه رؤساء الأحياء و البلديات.....و مسئولين المجسمات المعمارية.....لأمكانيات الطلاب و أنطلاق خيالاتهم.....
وهل ستساعد هيئات التدريس و المجلات المعمارية....بالسؤال و الطرح و المقابلات معهم للفت النظر لهذة المواهب المجانية التصميم.....
ياريت نسمع يوم ان طلاب الجامعات عندنا....شاركت بشئ واقعي منظور بالشارع....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أغسطس 2015)

مصطلحات بأعمال المباني



​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أغسطس 2015)

صورة



تسليح الكابولي....



​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أغسطس 2015)

فيديو



تأثير تصميم الرصيف...وعلي جانبيه أحواض الزرع...والشجر قبل البيوت
حلول جيدة علي الراكب و الماشي و السكن
ربما تصمم مجاورة سكنية فيلات أو عمارات......
فتنقل جزء او كل ذلك الأحساس بالشارع والرصيف...
إذا كان الشارع عندنا ...لا يوجد به أشجار....فيمكن زراعته بأشجار المورينجا الأسرع نمو....سبق عرضها.....وبجوارها أشجار عادية تأخذ وقتها وسنواتها في النمو......

من العملي دراسة بعض أنوااع الأشجار و ألونها....حتي مع مهندس زراعي أو بالمشاتل





​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أغسطس 2015)

كويس أن نشوف تطورات ومجهودات بالشكل ده....
من صفحة وورشة Architecture presentation
ليا حق لما يكون ده شغلكم فى الورشه فى المشروع اكون مبسوطه 
خصوصا ان اغلبكم لسه رايح سنه اولى وتانيه عماره
شكرا على مجهود كل واحد فيكم
#‏المشروع#‏ورشه_الاظهار_والتلوين_المعمارى
"هنزلكم باقى المشاريع"
#‎amany_salah



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أغسطس 2015)

صورة



م.أيمن فريد
والحل الأرض القريبة من المثلث.....
بوجد وحدات عمارتها السكنية علي الحدود موازية للشارع
و شارعين مغلقين لداخل المثلث....
حولهم الوحدات....
وفراغات اللاندسكيب...بينهم....من خضرة وأشجار و حمامات سباحةتحليل أخر من Arc Hassan Eltoukhy
- تعتمد فكرة المشروع على عمل تكوين معمارى متصل يضم الوحدات السكنية فى شكل خطوط انسيابية ومستقيمة
- التشكيل الدائرى يكسر ملل الخطوط المستقيمة ويدخل بالكتل المعمارية إلى وسط الأرض يخدمه شارع ينتهى بكالد ساك
- غلق التكوين المعمارى المتصل على اللاندسكيب يعطى خصوصية وأمان لمستخدمى المشروع فى استعمال اللاندسكيب 
- يؤخذ عدم توفير الباركينج المناسب لهذه المجاورة السكنية
.
.
أوعلي الأقل.... يتعمل للسيارات وقوف طولي عمودي علي الرصيف الخارجي....حول المشروع




​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أغسطس 2015)

صورتين



مبني أكاديمي...جامعةعين شمس ....كلية الصيدلة
وادخال الأعمدة الضخمة الإسطوانية بمخروط بأعلي
تخترق مسطحات الزجاج...وتأكد المدخل ...
وكتلة اخري قد تكون بها المدرجات...
بتضاد المصمت المتموج المميز بخطوط مادته....قد تكون خرسانة
و فريمات الكمر و الاعمدة ...
تحمل و تأكد السلالم وتكمل تشكيل الكتلة.....الكثير من مبانينا الجامعية....الجديدة...بها غلظة وقوة وفرض شخصية .....
وتبدو هنا من الأعمدة الضخمة الإسطوانية بمخروطاتها الناقصة التاج .....
فهل تصميم تلك المباني يتأثر بالسياسة التعليمية.....
أحتمال








​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أغسطس 2015)

حوحو...
خمسة طرق لتجعل جهازك سريع بشكل فعال
في دقائق.....





​​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أغسطس 2015)

صورة



ساعات المشكلة دب بتظهر قدمنا كتييير في الشغل....التنفيذ...التصميم
لا يوجد مكان لفتح باب الحمام للداخل أو للخارج
البديل مع
م.وفاء الدينيني
عرض الحمام 90 والطول 140 
باب حمام منزلق جميل جدا ومااخدش مساحة فى الحمام وقدر يفرش ال3 استخدامات ف الحمام (مراية وقاعدة وحوض )
.
مميز
الحل للباب المنزلق 
شكل ضلفة الباب
وضع المرايا لتكبير المساحة مع شكلها بالحمام
.
.
ممكن يتحل أنه يتعمل بين جدارين 12 سم...
.
افضل حل يتعمل بين جدار وتجليدة خشب او جبسوم بورد... لانه بين حائطين بيكون مستحيل صيانته لو الفرامل اتحركت من القضيب مع الوقت




​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أغسطس 2015)

صورة




تصميم م. أحمد فكري
خطوط التقسيمات المنكسرة المنحنية الأركان بفرغاتها....أو هنا كمرايات
مع خطوط العرضية البارزة لحائط التلفزيون
مع خطوط كنارات رخام البيجات الحائط...
مع خطوط العريضة بدرجات ألوانها الأخضريات و البيج
أضافت تأثير لمودرن التصميم




​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أغسطس 2015)

صورة




حلول من اللاندسكيب....
الدوائر متنوعة الأقطار....كدرج
وممكن كلاندسكيب في الأرض...دوائر خرسانة...
مع دوائر حشائش...دوائر رمال....دوائر عنصر مياة....




​
​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أغسطس 2015)

صورة



تصميم تجمع سكني مكاتب رائع....
تدرج أرتفاعات الكتل....في منحني واحد....
سميترية بعض الشئ....
أدخل أجزاء من إليبسات ...علي الجانبين
جزء من إليبس كبير علي اليمين
وأجزاء من إليبسين كبير و صغير متقاطعين بزواية مختلقة علي اليسار...
الصف الفلات في الأمام يضاد أنحناءات الصفوف....
شارع المنتصف ومحور بصري للبرج الرئيسي.....تلتف حوله 4 عمارات أقل...بشكل قريب للإليبس أيضا....
ثم وضع إليبس صغير في كورنر الأرض.....التصميم لهذا التجمع ...يعتمد علي تضاد المصمت مع الزجاج كيرتين وول....وكأن المصمت يشكل فريمات ضخمة من الخرسانة البيج....مع أزرق سماوي مخضر للزجاج...



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أغسطس 2015)

فيديو



أعمال نجارة الميدة وتركيب البسكوت (الغطاء الخرساني)وتأسيس مواسير الصرف (السباكة) فيها
رابط المقطع:






​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أغسطس 2015)

Architecture presentation
عشان ناس كتير بتسئلنى احنا لازم نكون بنعرف نرسم او عندنا خلفيه
ببساطه مش مطلوب منك تكون بتعرف لاننا هنبتدى م الاول خالص حرفيا
انا مره وصلت مع حد لدرجه انى اقول ايدك اليمين اللى بتاكل بيها ..بدون مبالغه
الفكره من الكورس انه ياخدك من الصفر يوصلك للمستوى ده

اللى لسه ما لحقش يحجز يقدر يبعت رساله بأسمه وتليفونه على الصفحه
للاستفسار:01011205144



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أغسطس 2015)

صورة


حاليا فى ابوظبى جميع الابراج2014-2015 لا توصف بالموافقة من البلدية 
الا واذا كان سطحها عبارة عن سولار بانل سيستم الى هى ألواح الطاقة الشمسية المولده للكهرباء 

سعر اللوح بمقاس 670x610x32cm
بما يعادل 1100 جنية مصرى وبيكون اللمانى الصنع المقاس 
ده قادر على توليد من 50 وات الى 12 فولت حسب درجة الحرارة لبلد المستخدم
يعنى احنا عندنا هنا درجة الحرارة فى الصيف 50 فبتستخدم المكيفات و الاحمال الثقيلة 
وطريقة عملها فى الابراج العالية بيتم عمل حديد انشائى فوق السطح وبيتم عمل اطارات من الالمونيوم
الى بيتم تثبيت الالواح الشمسية بداخلها على زاوية 45 درجة مع اتجاه الشرق 

ثم بعد ذلك توصل الالواح الشمسية بكبلان سالب وموجب يتم توصيلهم داخل المبنى 
ببطارية شحن الطاقة الشمسية ثم يوصل كبلان سالب وموجب ايضا يخرجان من الشاحن 
الى بطارية شمسية متوصلة ايضا بعاكس كهرباء او انفيرتر يخرج الشحنات المخزنة فى البطارية الشمسية
الى وصلات الحائط على هيئة تيار كهربى يمكن استخدامة





​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أغسطس 2015)

صورة مجمعة



جميل..فكرة ادخال الخلايا الشمسية في وحدات السطح 
والقرميد.......
لتوفير الطاقة 
ياريت لو حد يقدر يدينا فكرة بسيطة سريعة ععن الخلايا الشمسية و تصنعها.....
وسعر أدخالها لمبني سواء فيلا أو عمارة....
ولو عنده فكرة عن تصنيعها عندنا ببلادنا؟!م. George Nader
سيتم افتتاح اول مصنع في مصر لتصنيع الخلايا الشمسية قبل نهاية العام... ودا هاينزل سعرها كثير ويشجع ناس كثير تستخدمها.
.
خبر كويس....وحيفرق في الطاقة كتيير....بلادنا حارة.....وحتلاقي أستجابة في توزيعها كمان بالخليج....عندك فكرة أكثر عن الموضوع.....



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أغسطس 2015)

صور- "النخل الذكي" في #‏دبي 
يمتص أشعة #‏الشمس ويحولها لطاقة كهربائية 
تستخدم كإضاءات و إنترنت
الصور والتفاصيل... 
http://goo.gl/nXU4Xf



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أغسطس 2015)

صورة مجمعة



يستحق النشر هنا....
من اغبي المشاريع باوروبا...بأسبانيا....
رغم انه يعد اكبر بناية سكنية في اوروبا .. هاذا المشروع واجهة مشاكل كثيرة بسبب جشع الشركة المنفذة فيه عبرة ، عن Benidorm’s Intempo Tower in Spain 
اتحدث البناية او الناطحة سحاب هاذي skyscraper كانت مصممة علي اساس 20 طابق فقط ، في سنة 2007 اي في الازمة الاقتصادية الخانقة للعالم و لأسبانيا بشكل خاص
.
تم توقيع عقد جديد و لمحاولة الشركة و المستثمرين تعويض الخسائر اضافو (27 طابق ) للمبني الاصلي 
مما زاد الطين بله ، الانشائي اعاد تصميم قواعده لكي تتناسب مع الزيادة المضاعفه في الطوابق .....

بس المعماري كان واخذ في حسابه المصـــــعد لي 20 طابق فقط و ما عدلش الخرائط علي شان يكون فيه مصعد للادوار ال 27 الاخيره
.
اي نعم بعد ما وصل نسبة الانجاز 90% للبناية ، تفطنوا ان الادوار الاخيرة من غير مصعد (27 طابق من 47 )
.
من جشع الشركة حتي مصعد للعماله اثناء التنفيذ لم يتم تنفيذه (لتسهيل العمل) تخيلو العمال اشتغلو كيف ؟؟؟؟
.
كيف يعني المعماري ما اخذ بالاعتبار ال 27 طابق المضافه ؟ الظاهر انها طوابق متكرره متماثله ؟
.
و العمال دخلو في اضرابات كثيرة ادي الي تأخر التنفيذ النهائي و تم استكمال المبني في مارس 2014
.
المبني وصل ارتفاعه الي 200 متر



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أغسطس 2015)

حوحو ....
أضغط ملفاتك على حاسوبك بأقصى حد ممكن 10 GB إلى 2 GB


http://www.igli5.com/2013/08/10-gb-2-gb.html



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أغسطس 2015)

5 صور




مدرسة من مدريد أسبانيا....
نقلتها فقط.....مع الترجمة الحرفية لجوجل....من English الي العربية...من المهندس المعماري. 
ينبغي التفكير فيها ينطوي على حضور الحضانة إلى ازدواجية معقدة من المقاييس.
وينطوي الفضاء لخلق تصورات مختلفة جدا حيث نعيش معا: المعلمون والأطفال الذين قدراتهم المعرفية تتطور. 
بناء على ذلك، بعض المباني لديها القدرة على أن تكون المساحات التكوينية.
في تصميمه البسيط المعبر....بدائريتة المتسعة عن الحوائط بأركنها المحدودة الرؤية...مقيدة للأطفال....


أنها أنطلق مع الدوائر حتي بالكتلة و فتحاتها للسماء....
لرؤية للأطفال و انطلافتهم بمرح....
وجتي دوائر بالاندسكيب.....
مع مسطحات الزجاج للأنفتاح علي الخارج.....




















​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أغسطس 2015)

صورة



جدران ساندة .... اقتصادي
كأنها أرفف للحصي.....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أغسطس 2015)

م. Ahmed Dorgham
الشيخ محمد بن راشد حاكم دبى قالها كلمة 
مش هنبقى اقل من رقم 1 ومش هنرضى بكده ولو حد فى الحكومة مش قد التحدى يقدم استقالتة فورا قبل ان نقيم له حفل الوداع فى اخر سنة 2015 
واعلان دبى مدينة ذكية ...
وده الى اتعلمته هنا .أدمن....
عقبال المسؤلين عندنا تنتقل لهم هذة العدوي...
هي مش موضوع أمكانيات.....ولكن توظيف للمتاح والإستفادة من الأمكانيات المتوفرة والموارد المحلية والأمكانيات البشرية....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أغسطس 2015)

صورة




المصممين يبحثون عن الجديد.....كل واحد منهم ليظهر مبناه
فلا مانع من ان يكون لدينا الكثيير من المباني المميزة...والتي تظهر أمكانيات المصمم....
وتحقق للمستخدم و الماشي و الزائر....شئ ما
فالمبني سيبني وسيتكلف الملايين...كده كده.....فلماذا لا يحقق فيه طموحات معمارية....
يستشعرها الساكن و المشاهد وحتي السائح .....

في كثيير يرددون من الأوساط الهندسية ...معماري كان او إنشائي....
فيسألون ولكن أين الوظيفة.....أنها عبارة عفوا سخيفة......حقيقي لا يعجبني هذا السؤال....
بل أحس انه أقل مستوي نقاش ممكن...
ف ياعزيزي...المصمم الذي يأتي بفكر جديد....ما أسهل عليه بجوار ذلك أن يحقق الوظيفة....
فلماذا نضيع وقتنا و أحترام عقولنا بمثل هذا النقاش....
هل هو فقط فرض نوع من الحوار او أثبات شئ غير عملي
أو أفتقار للأبتكار من القائل...أو أفتقار في بذل مجهود معماري مبتكر يصاحبه و يتعانق معه المجهود الإنشائي المبتكر...

أما بالنسبة لهذا التصميم....
المصمم انطلق بكتل الزجاج...كيرتين وول
بكتلة رأسية بوكس box.....يضادها و يتفاعل معها تدرجات الكتلة الاخري
في تعبير معماري جديد...
تدرجات بالادوار الاولي يضادها تدرجات بروزات الادوار العليا
وبروزات البلاطات تشكل مع الزجاج المبني...بإنكساراتها...وميل بروزها
وبين الكتلتين لم ينسي عمل فتحة للسماء..بوابة
للمرور بأسفلها....للماشي أو .. و.... للراكب
كشارع او لاندسكيب.....
لتصميم مميز




​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أغسطس 2015)

صورة



مبني طب الأسنان....جامعة عين شمس....لست مع ...أو ضد التصميم....
ولكن بنتناقش لنتعلم.....من خلال التفكير في الموجود....
أستمر المصمم بالكتل المخروطية الناقصة كتيجان الثلاثة بأعلي المبني
وكامتداد لفكرة مبني كلية الصيدلة لنفس الجامعة.....والكتل الثلاثة المصمته بمسطحات الزجاج الرأسية بها وبالكورنران corners.....
تاركه فرغات بينها...كمداخل لسلالم المبني....و يعلوها أمتداد الدور الاخير بفتحاته المربعة
رائعة الاعمدة التي تحمل الكتل...وتظهر من خلفها أرتفاع منخفض للأرضي بفراغ مميز....
تأثير أستخدام ااموديول واضح علي المبني بتقسمات وحداته ..من شبابيك...وزجاج بفريماته......
مبني به جماليات معمارية كثيرة....وسلبيات كالمخاريط بأعلي بها سيطرة و قوة نفوذ وسطوة علي المبني....
ربما تأثر المصمم من سياسات التعليم....علي تصميم مبناه
.
.
أراء منكم....
اظن ان المصمم اراد اظهار فكرة الجزور الموجودة في الاسنان عكسها من خلال الاعمدة الضخمة التي تحمل المبنى
.
فعلا المخاريط اللي فوق الكتل هي أول ما بيلفت الناظر ..
بعدين الفتحات المربعة اللي بيناتهم .. 
المخاريط مع الزجاج اللي تحتهم بعطي إحساس الوتد .. اللي بيدل عالثبات ..
أتوقع استمد الفكرة من ثبات الأسنان ب الفك بهاي الطريقة ..



 ​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أغسطس 2015)

صورة



عناصر لاندسكيب...
أرشات بتأثير العمارة الإسلامية.....
بعلو أرتفاع اعمدتها...واختلاف إتجهاتها
وربط بينها بكمرات صغيرة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أغسطس 2015)

صورة




الاعمدة كبيرة المقطع....
وعدد أسياخ اكثر .....12 سيخ
وثلاث قطاعات كانات ...


​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أغسطس 2015)

صورة



تأثير نجمة الفن الإسلامي...مربعين متقاطعين 45 درجة.....
ببروزها علي الواجهة.....
وعلي الجدار....
وأستقطاع بعضها ....كشبابيك زجاج.....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أغسطس 2015)

صورة




مريحة و طبيعية ...صفاء و أنشراح للنفس
عمارة الطين سبحان الله في الصيف تجدها باردة و في الشتاء تجدها دافئة بدون تدخل صناعي.
م.Amg Ood 
.
.
فعلا جميلة اوى كان بيشتغلها لمعمارى حسن فتحى فى النوبة ف قرية الجرنة وغيرها .. وكمان عمارة غير مكلفة بالمرة
.
.
الطاقة الايجابية بتكون عالية جدا فيها




​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أغسطس 2015)

اكثر من1200 خط لكتابة لوحتك بشكل جميل
تشكيلة فريدة من خطوط (فونتات) برنامج الاتوكاد

http://goo.gl/KYAZtC



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أغسطس 2015)

مشكلة أنقطاع الكهرباء فى مصر 
المولد الصامت باور انفرتر ups
سعر الجهاز ده 1750 جنية....
هل في حلول أفضل منه....أو أرخص
وحد جرب الجهاز ده....
وهل للأنارة فقط.....أم للأجهزة المنزلية كمان ......وأي أجهزة
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geXZC3QZgww
السعر في هذا اللينك
http://www.mikrotikarb.com/2014/07/4.html​​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أغسطس 2015)

صورة


فواصل الهبوط...
الهندسة والمعلومات
.
.
طيب لو جزء من المبنى هبط 
مش ده هايخلق فرق منسوب فى الطوابق وبعضها ؟؟
الرد: م. Ahmed Mahdi
لا ما راح يحدث اي اختلاف في المستوي بين المبنيين علشان اساساً الهبوط بيكون من 2 او 3 ملي وبكل الاحوال ما يزيد من 1 سنتمتر وده طبعاً اكبر هبوط
وهي في الاساس تنقسم الي نوعين 
فاصل هبوط



​


----------



## Mohamed.asker (7 أغسطس 2015)

بصراحه موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أغسطس 2015)

Mohamed.asker قال:


> بصراحه موضوع اكثر من رائع


شكرا...


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أغسطس 2015)

صورة مجمعة
​



بمراحلة...الخرسانة سابقة التصنيع...في المصنع
وسطح الهليكوبتر....وتنعيموه



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أغسطس 2015)

صورتين


المصمم سمير حلايقة

في تصميم داخلي ...لعيادة طبيب
وأستخدام التقسمات الرباعية المائلة البيضاء بفرغاتها
لجزء من السقف و أيضا كخشب المكتب..​ووضعها بارزة بيضاء يأسكيل scale أقل مصمته....بفتحات في الحوائط الزرقاء........
كلها تعبيرات مودرن وبها فكرة....وتأثير علي المستخدمين....
افقط الحائط الأوزرق و البانوهات البيضاء بتقسماتها....
كانها تحتاج شئ ما
ربما بروز أزيد بمسافة عن الحائط بظلالها....أي بعد أخر للتفاصيل
كذلك العلاقات ضعيفة عند الاسقف و تلاقيها.....
وكانها تحتاج لعنصر مسيطر حائط بكامل السقف.....ولو أزرق...أو لون اخر



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أغسطس 2015)

صورة مجمعة




ما هذا أيها المعماري....
تنطلق بتموجات سقفك.....كطائر أبيض بجناحيه
وما تلك تشكيل الاعمدة الرائعة بتجمعها....
رائع وراءهم ....شريطية بانوهات الواجهات مع شريطية الزجاج
وكانهم يغازلون بفلاتهم flat...إنحنات السقف و ميل اأاعمدة الإسطوانية
أمام تلال الجبال.....



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أغسطس 2015)

صورة



أستقطاعات الإليبس...
جميلة ...اعطت مباني شريطية بموازياتها...وأستقطعاتها
واللاندسكيب يكمل الفراغ المتبقي...
ليتفاعل مع المبني و خطوطه.....وكتلة زجاج تربط الكتل....والمركز...
وتكوون مدخل زجاجي بأرتفاع المبني...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أغسطس 2015)

صورتين




عندما العمارة تنبع من الأرض
ببساطة وراحة مكوناتها
البنائية و التصميمة
مدركة طبيعاتها و أصلها.....ومكانها
مسجد لحسن فتحي بقرية الجورنة.....




​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أغسطس 2015)

صورة




الامارات....دبي....أبو ظبي...والطاقة الشمسية وإستغلالها...
م. Ahmed Dorgham
وهذة الصورة من ابوظبى مسجد الشيخ زايد ويوجد فى ابوظبى مدينة كاملة تسمى صديقة للبيئة تعمل بهذا السيستم
.
.
في تعليق منكم....عن أنشاء مصنع خلايا طاقة شمسية بمصر....خلال عام واحد
.
.
لو في حد عنده فكره عن أسعار و تكلفة أستخدامها في مسكن ....ويقدر يعقد مقارنة في التكلفة علي المدي القريب و البعيد ....
بينها و بين الكهرباء الحكومية و ليكون بمصر.....
وما هي أسباب عدم أستخدمها حتي الأن ببلادنا...وتصنيعها....أو حتي أستخدام المستورد منها...
هل هي التكلفة....العمالة الفنية.....؟!
هل يوجد من لديه ما يفيد؟!
هل الصين بدءت في تصنيعها؟!...ولماذا لم يصل إلينا منتجاتها....مثل باقي المنتجات؟!




​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أغسطس 2015)

هكذا ستشتغل في المسقبل 
طاولة لمس رهيبة Multitouch Drafting Tables 
تجلس أمامها....تفتح شاشة الأتوكاد و البرامج....والأميلات....والتفاصيل...
يعني شاشة كومبيوتر كبيرة شوية......
تعرف عليها بالصور
http://goo.gl/ZFYIJx
تخيل في جامعتك....لما كل واحد يكون معاه واحده زي دي....
ويتم فتح البرامج بيها...تصحيح الدكتور علي رسمتك....بحث عن تفصيلة أو موقع....
أو فيديو....فكرة حلوة
بس المشكلة لما تنتشر في الجامعات الاجنبية....ولو بقينا بنفس الطريقة
حتسبب فجوة أكبر.....

​









​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أغسطس 2015)

صورة




العمارة الخضراء هي العمارة صديقة البيئة بمعنى مختصر 
هو تحقيق اهدار اقل للموارد الطبيعية و ناتج اقل من الملوثات والمخلفات التي تضر بالبيئة .
العمارة الخضراء ليست ترفها او للاثرياء بل هي ضرورية للحفاظ على بيئتنا التى نحيا فيها , 
و ليست غالية بل توفر الكثير من التكاليف كفواتير المياة و الكهرباء

بدايتها : هي منذ بدء التاريخ و ان كان بدء المطالبه بها حين غفل عنها الناس 
و انبهروا بانظمه بناء مختلفة
يقول فيليب بيرنشتاين (Phillip Bernstein)
وهو معماري وأستاذ في جامعة (Yale) متحدثاً عن مشكلة المباني التي تفتقر إلى الكفاءة: “.. 
هي ليست فقط استخدام الطاقة، ولكنها استخدام المواد، وهدر المياه، 
والإستراتيجيات غير الكفوئة التي نتبعها لاختيار الأنظمة الفرعية لمبانينا .. إنها لشيء مخيف”
*اشهر المعمارين الذين طالبوا بمباني خضراء : 
وليام ماكدونو، بروس فول وروبرت فوكس من الولايات المتحدة .
توماس هيرزوج من ألمانيا .
ونورمان فوستر وريتشارد روجرز من بريطانيا .
حسن فتحي من مصر .
عمر سليم...مهاوويس البيم




​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أغسطس 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أغسطس 2015)

لغز.....
العمود ده..تعرض لأي قوة من الثلاثة؟! اللي في الصورة.....؟!
.
.
تعرض لقوي Shear ....قص

​


​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أغسطس 2015)

العيوب التي يمكن أن تحدث في تسليح الكمرات و البلاطات​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أغسطس 2015)

4 صور



رائع التعبير المعماري ده....
جديد
أستقطاع جزء من فلات بوكس المبني....ككورة
وتأثر كمرة الدروة بها....و تجويف دائري بالحائط الخارجي...
وتجويف دائري بالواجهة الجانبية يتفاعل مع التجويف الأمامي....

وغموض الفراغ بين جزئي المبني....و كتلة أعلي من الاخري....
وربما قطر التجويف بأحداهما أكبر من الأخر....
والبلكونات البيضاء تخرج لتتفاعل مع الفراغ.....
ودوائر أخري إضاءات صغيرة....تلمع بالواجهات....



 














​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أغسطس 2015)

هذا المعماري...... من الكبار
خطوط أسكتشه عددها قليل ....طويلة.....قوية....وواثقة و معبرة عما يريد 
بأختصار







​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أغسطس 2015)

صورة



المباني البوابات ...دائما متألقة
للساكن...والمار بقارب من تحتها....والسائق المار بالكوبري
بتدرجات خفيف بكتلها....محافظا علي فريم الكتلتين و التلاقي كدور كمرة....
وزاده جمالا علي ضفتي النهر....
نتمني روأيه مثله علي ضفتي النيل....
فبأرتفاع البرج يغطي العرض.....وأإلا يمكن عمله فريمين ضخمين مختلفي الأرتفاع و الزوايا والعرض....عمودهم الوسطي يصعد من مياة النهر.....



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أغسطس 2015)

صورة



من الاعمال الجميلة المبتكره لسمير حلايقة....
تشكيل للمرايات بخطوط فريماتها المستقيمة و المائلة
بجديد انعكسها كأنها ظلال.....ولكنها العكس نور وليست ظلال....
وكخطوط إضاءات السقف المعلق....
بفكرة تفتح الابواب لمثيلاتها......
وتستدعي الأشكال....لتتكرر بأساليب اخري....
دوائر و إليبسات.....مربعات....
تتكرر كمدخل لمبني بسقفه البارز.....وإضاءت سقف المدخل.....
أنها بعد فني أخر جديد.....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أغسطس 2015)

فعلا ....فرق معايا في سرعة النت...ببساطة
الدرس : برنامج مهم يعطيك أفضل قيم Dns مع شرح طريقة تركيبها لتسريع الأنترنت على حاسوبك

http://www.igli5.com/2012/08/blog-post_2282.html
​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أغسطس 2015)

8 صور



م. Mostafa Mohamed
تركيب كسوة عمود دائرى من الرخام ( امبرادور أسبانى ) 
يتم التثبيت أولا بالكانات بشكل مؤقت ثم يتم عمل سقية أو صبه للفراغ بين الرخام والعمود الخرسانى
.
م. George Saad
الخطوات التنفيذية غير مرتبة - بمعنى مطلوب تركيب الارضيات اولا قبل كسوة الاعمدة والحوائط - مطلوب نوعية الكانات من النحاس و ليس من الحديد الذى يصداء - مش معقول اكسو العمود الدائرى بكسوة رخام مضلع - توجد ورش رخام بها مخارط لعمل كسوة دائرية جزئين ناعمة او بها اى زخارف . وشكرا
​































​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أغسطس 2015)

3 صور




الإليبسات الطولية....ellipses
وجديد تأثيرها... كشبابيك مختلفة الأحجم...
ورائعة فتحاتها بين الأعمدة...
في مركز spa و حمامات سباحة....











​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أغسطس 2015)

12 صور



مصمم الديكور إستهوته...فكره ما 
جديدة...وسعي وراء خطوطها...
ليعيد صياغتها بأسلوبه و إبتكاره.....وأنطلاقات فكرة
أنها الظلام و العنكبوت...
عبر عن العنكبوت....بتصميم نجف كرسيستال الفراغ....وخطوطها...
أما الظلام...فأستخدم ألوان الأسود و الرصاصي الغامق بدرجات...
وأظهر المطبخ بلون جديد يفتح و يعطي تضاد وتفاعل..بدرجات ذهبيته...
بانوهات كلاسيك رصاصي...الباركية الخشب بدرجة لونه خففت من تأثير الألوان الغامقة....
السجادة الفروة السوداء.....الشبابيك الكبيرة بتقسيمات فريماتها....تعطي قدم التأثيير
تصميم....
وقوة تعبير عن الفكرة


















حتي الرخام أختاره..مجزع...بشكل
يؤكد خطوط العنكبوت....
وذهبي المطبخ رائع....
ومبهر وسط الغامق






رغم الألوان حزينة و درامية...
إلا مكان به نوع من الراحة.....والهدوء
أختيار موفق من الشجيرة الخضراء بفروعها....
لتضيف طاقة أيجابية خضراء....وسط سلبية الألوان الغامقة






أضاف لوحة اللسان....لتضيف مرح وسط حزن الألوان....
جميل فعل الشئ...وإيجاد معالجات له......

في رأيي أجمل من Rawia Mohammad
هنا اللوحة الجدارية ومعناها وحجمها غير مناسب للمكان ....
ولكن لونها الفاتح قد أضفى جمالية وكسر من قساوة الالوان الغامقة فيه ...






رخام المدفئة مثل رخام كونتر المطبخ نفس القطعيه واللون...
باركية الأرضية الخشب المربعات....عالج الألوان الغامقة
وأظهرها.....










الأثاث الجلد المودرن...بألوانه البني و الأسود الرصاصي....
والتمثال أعطي مودرن للتصميم
















​​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أغسطس 2015)

صورتين




رائعة الكمرة التي تتوسط وتحمل السلم الدائري.....
خصوصا لو كان التصميم وعناصره
تحتاج ذلك....

و ستخدم الديكور الداخلي لبيت...أو محل تجاري







​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أغسطس 2015)

صورة




ائر كاملة...ومستقطعة...وموجة مستقطعة
من المستطيل..... 
لعناصر اللاندسكيب....
دوائر كانت....او إليبسات....أو مثلثات...مربعات....أو....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أغسطس 2015)

صورة




من صفحة..> Infyour Projecct
ماكيت لمدرسة طراز اسلامى 
تقطيع ليزر
و الماتريال ناصبيان 
ايه رأيكو ؟  

https://m.facebook.com/yourproject2

…ياتري سعر تقطيع الليزر لماكيت زي ده كام..وهل هو فقط للزخارف الكولسترا البني....ولاه كمان الفتحات كلها؟! 
ياريت السعر و المكان؟ من صاحب الماكيت
أو لو حد أخر يعرف ؟!
ولو في أي أسئلة أتفضلوا.....
.
.
Infyour Projecct 
شكرا للاهتمام تكلفته الاجمالية عندنا .... تصل ل 800جنية لكل الماكيت
شاملة كل شئ...التقطيع بالليزر و اللصق و التجميع و شغلنا الخاص بتركيبه ....
و التقطيع فى مكان بالخارج بمصنع به ماكينات الليزر....
و تكلفة التقطيع تحسب بالساعة و الوقت بيكون حسب التفصيل يعنى الزخارف دى بتاخد وقت على الماكينة فبالتالى سعرها يزيد







​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أغسطس 2015)

صورة




من صفحة .....الهندسة والمعلومات
الطريقة المثلى لوضعية مواسير الصرف الصحي في المباني
المواسير المعلقة بسقف البدروم
الميول لا يجب ان تكون 0 (أفقية) .....أو عالية
ربع الي نصف أنش لكل قدم......



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أغسطس 2015)

3 صور




الإليبسات... حالة معمارية خاصة بها
خطوطها المنحنية...يضادها خطوط رأسية بالواجهات....
أنهي الدور الأرضي بإليبس يخرج من الكتلة الرئيسية
ليترك بروز وظلال بباقي الكتلة...

​



​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أغسطس 2015)

صورة





إليبسات تتقاطع بإختلاف أطوالها....
وأتجهاتها....
لتشكل المبني.....مع دائرية خرسانة البلكونات باللاندسكيب....
هناك دائما علاقات 
تربط الإليبس بالدائرة....ellipse
ولما لا ....والإليبس ما هو إلا أربع دوائر متقاطعة.....
أكدها بدوائر السطح الزجاج....فتحات للسماء تتفاعل مع زجاج إليبس الواجهات...
وسط الخرسانات.....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أغسطس 2015)

صورة



تصميم م. أيمن فريد
عنصر اللاندسكيب قد ييشبه بأكمله قطرة الماء.....
وتقسيمات التبليطات المربعات به....
وأستمر بالبرجولات الخشبية المربعات....كجلسات.....
دائما المربعات قوية في التصميم....وخصوصا تكون معبرة عند تفاعلها مع مثيلاتها بتصميم المباني.....
ونووع بأصطفاف أخر من خلال فريمات الخرسانة و الخشب.....كممر
مؤدي لحمام السباحة...او العنصر المائي للمشروع
بتدرجات سلالمه.....ونافورة أخري دائرية بداخله.....
وأضاف فريم أخر رائع عالي....ولكن حجر هنا.....في اتجاه أخر...وأحاط تصميم الاندسكيب بممرات خشبية.....لتنوع عناصر الأرضيات...من تبليطات مربعة وخشبية و حجر أورجانك....
وسط تنوع الأشجار و النخيل و الشجيرات والأسيجة........
وتدرجات إستطالات أجزاء المباني بالخلف.....
تصميم يعطي إتجاهات كثيرة....لتصميم اللاندسكيب لمشروعك....

تحليل أخر منكم....من Arc Hassan Eltoukhy
أجمل ما فى المشروع هو عدم الالتزام بالسيميترية فى فرش اللاندسكيب (بلاطات على اليمين - ممر خشبى على اليسار) ؛ (البرجولات الخشبية على اليمين تقابلها النافوره داخل المسبح على اليسار) يفصل بينهم الابوابات لتأكيد الممر نحو العنصر الأقوى فى المشروع (المسبح) ووجود النافوره داخل المسبح إضافة قوية لأنه عمل على تخصيص هدف خاص داخل هدف عام .. مع الحفاظ على الاتزان وتشكيل التكوين الذى يشبه المخروط أو نقطة المياه



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أغسطس 2015)

صورة




ما فوائد استخدام المروحة " الھیلوكبتر " فى الاسطح الخرسانیة ؟!
-- تنعیم الاسطح الخرسانیة وسد المسام الخرسانیة
ویتم استخدامھا بعد مرور" 1-4 " ساعات (زمن الشك الإبتدائى)




​
​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أغسطس 2015)

صورة




مود مربع....8 أسياخ
كانتين مربعتين....


​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أغسطس 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أغسطس 2015)

صورة



جوايط لتثبيت الأعمدة الحديد....بالقواعد الخرسانة



​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أغسطس 2015)

3 صور



- متى تبدأ عملية المعالجة بالماء بعد الصب فى الموقع ؟!
-- يتم رش الخرسانة بعد مرور 5 ساعات من الصب ومرتين فى اليوم صباحاً ومساءاً لمدة 7 أيام ...







تغطية أسياخ الحديد و الكانات بشيت sheet بلاستيك
حتي لا تلتصق الخرسانه بهم وتسبب ضعف التماسك مستقبلا







​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أغسطس 2015)

صورة



- استخدام المقاول في اعمال البناء طوب اسمنتي قبل ٣ ایام .....
یمنع استخدام البلوك الاسمنتي المصنع اتوماتیكیاً قبل مرور ٢٨ یوم على تصنیعھ 
وعلى المقاول تورید البلوك للموقع
ومعالجتھا بالماء قبل البناء ...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أغسطس 2015)

صورة مجمعة




ماكيت...
تفتكر ما هي مادة الهيكل الخارجي للماكيت؟!
رأيي يحتاج بحث ومزيد ...من م.Yehea Sabbagh
فوم مبخوخ على ماكنة طباعة ثري دي

​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أغسطس 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أغسطس 2015)

تخيل نفسك كده في الكوكب الجديد بتخلص ورق ومدام ابتسام
بتقولك لازم تختم الورق من الكوكب القديم

:7:



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أغسطس 2015)

صورة



جامع أحمد بن طولون....
حضارة لا تنتهي....أضافة م. George Saad....
القبطى سعيد بن كاتب الفرغانى هو المهندس المصري الذي بنى الجامع ....
من أعماله...

إضافة من م. Nes MA...
ومئذنة الجامع مميزة جدا ...بنيت على طراز مسجد سامراء بالعراق ...وتسمى بالمئذنة الملتوية




​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أغسطس 2015)

رسمه


مسقط لمطبخ مطعم...



​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أغسطس 2015)

Revit 2015:
نسخة مجانية تعليمية من أتوديسك...
http://www.autodesk.com/education/free-software/revit



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أغسطس 2015)

صورة





إليبس...وإستقطاعات رأسية و مائلة ...
لتكوين فرغات البلكونات به
تضاد إنحناءاته.....
تضاد الأبيض بالأرضي وقلب البلكونات.... مع الرصاصي



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أغسطس 2015)

صورة مجمعة



عروق الخشب البني الغامقة في السقف
تعطي ملمس جمال تأثيير البيوت الريفية ودفء خاص
وجمال الخشب الغامق مع الأبيض
وألوان التركواز اللبني....مع البيج...
ولفت النظر بالأصفر الكناري الهادئ
والسجادة الفرو الموضة...



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أغسطس 2015)

صورة


Your Project
وتصميم مميز لمتحف إسلامي.....
جميل تجميع و إستقطاعات الإليبس ....أو إليبسات ellipses
لتخلق فرغات بالسقف من الزجاج و مصمت بيضاء أشعاعية...
رائع تضاد المصمت الأبيض.....مع أبيض و أخضر فاتح الكتابات العربية
تبادل تلاقي curves المنتصف بفراغات مركز المنتصف.....للإضاءة الطبيعية....
بإنحناءاتها المائلة ....
رائع الحائط الإسطواني المنحني بالمنتصف.....يرد و يفصل أمتداد الكتل.....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أغسطس 2015)

صورة




إسكتش بعناصر مشروعك....
تظهر دراساتك للأندسكيب و الجلسات....وتظهر مادتها
خشبية متموجة تتفاعل مع حوض الزرع و الشجرة......



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أغسطس 2015)

صورتين




أيه رأيك كمصمم و معماري....
في أخذ فكرة....وتطويرها بما يناسبنا......
هل هو فن و تمككن وإبتكار....أم أقتباس؟!
عرض الفكرة الاخري....من م. Muftah M. AL-Rabiey
مستوي شغل عالي....ويعتبر أبتكار برغم حتي تشابه ما بالكتل.....
تناول المصمم للكتل....وطريقة التغطية.....
وتفاعل خطوط الإنحناءات مع لعضها....الكتابات العربية...
المصمت الأملس الأبيض مع بيج غاطس الكتابات....

أنه مبني بأحساس أخر و تعبيير أخر....عن المبني الأصلي...إذا كان تفاعل معه المصمم...
ولا أحب أن يقال هذا أقتباس من الأخر....فيها ظلم لهذا الأبداع المعماري...
ممكن أن يقال من نفس المدرسة....
أو نفس الأتجاة....






​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أغسطس 2015)

صورة



ماهو الحل في الشرخ والسيخ الذي خرج عن خرسانة الرقبة؟
.
خروج السيج من الكفر الخرسانه معنها ﻻ يوجد كانه في نهاية الرقبه 
وده يعتبر منطقة ضعف في الرقبه اﻻفضل تكسير الجزء اﻻعلي من العمود وتركيب كانات 
ويتم صبها مع الميده حتي ﻻ تصبح منطقة ضعف نتيجة اﻻحمال

​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أغسطس 2015)

صورة




من Prince Sse .....
انا طالبة سنة اولى هندسة معمارية في الجزائر وساقوم بعرض مشروعي
في بداية سبتمبر اردت رأيك من فضلك
.
حإضع رأيي بعد يوم......
رأيي...مستوي الشغل مميز لسنة اولي....وإذا كان لابد عمق معماري أكثر....كمحترفين....
فكالتالي
بالنسبة للكتلة....أي تعبير معماري أذا كان به تردد...فبيصيب العنصر المعماري....
وهنا التردد بالكتل...ما بين أنها تريد أن تكون مستطيلة أو موجة....ولكن بتردد...
أختيار الموجة والكتلة الإسطوانية و وأعمدة البلكونة الغاطسة بشخشيخة هرمية.....
عناصر كلها خدمت التصميم وأعطته مفاجأت وتراثية خاصة به....
أختيار التقسيمات المثلاثات كتغطية للفتحات....أعطت تصميم لمسه خاصة أثرت 
علي الخارج والداخل إذا عمل منظور له....وربطت بين الكتل.....
ولكنها ربطت بالواجهة بتأثير ضعيف كشبابيك...كانت تريد شبابيك طولية مكررة لتلك المثلثات....
الموجة خدمات الكتل من بروز الإسطوانة...وغاطس كتلة البلكونة...تنوع...وخصوصية.....
وتأثير ظهور لعناصرها.....مصمت الموجة بفتحاتها...مع زجاج الإسطوانة.....
مصمت يضاد الزجاج...مميز

تدرجان سنن دروة السطح..ضعيفة....ربما لو ربطت بألواح خشب ....لوحين لكل وحدة....
وأدخال ذلك الخشب مع اللون البني بالواجهات...لربط المادة....

اللاندسكيب تقسيمه يفيد التصميم....ولكن طريقة تقسيمة هنا كانت غير منظمة او غير متفاعله مع المبني....
وكانها تقول للمبني كل واحد لوحدة....
أختيار زاوية تصوير المبني...غير جيدة...فلم تظهر مفاجأته...بل أظهرت الموجه كخط متردد....
ولم تكون عين نملة لتظهر جمال بروز الإسطوانة و الهرم المثمن....
أو من الجنب لتظهر تدرج الكتل...أو من زاوية قليلا لتظهر حركة الموجة مع الإسطوانة....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أغسطس 2015)

صورة



تصميم مميز....
لتموج وتدرج بروز خشب المطبخ....
أبيض و النبيتي بالقلب.....
وتدرج مستوي الإضاءات الغاطسة....
وتفاعل البروزات الرأسية و الأفقية...
بخطوط فلات flat و منحنية...ممكن يصمم بها.....ديكور بحائط ....تجاري....مكاتب
أو بكتل المبني الخارجية....
رائع




​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أغسطس 2015)

صورة مجمعة



من صفحة ... العماره المرئيه Visual Architecture
شفنا نحت لجامعات....ولاندسكيب بمدننا
ونشوف هنا عندما ينطلق المصممين بتعبيرتهم علي رمال الشاطئ...وده مستوي شغل اخر.....
يعطي أفكار لنماذج نحت رائعة باللاندسكيب....بلونها الأبيض في اللاندسكيب
وممكن تستخدم كأفكار تصميم مباني 
الكتل البيضاء مع الزجاج الأزرق.....هذة الاعمال مجمعة من 30 سنة ...قلاع الرمال.....
أعمال لفنان كالفين سيبرت
نيويورك...
بأذن الله...نركز مع واحده واحده.....في الأيام القادمة....لنحلل ما بها.....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أغسطس 2015)

صورة




ايه هى مزايا استخدام المروحه الهيلوكوبتر فى أعمال الخرسانات :- 
-بتساعدنا على الحصول على سطح ناعم مستوى يمكن استخدامه حتى بدون بلاط
(و أغلب استخدامه بيكون فى المواقف و الارضيات المستودعات والمصانع ). 
- كمان يمكن لصق البلاط والسيراميك على الارضيه المنعمه باستخدام المواد اللاصقه دون الحاجه
الى وجود طبقة الرمل اسفل البلاط .
- و تساعد فى اغلاق كافة المسامات وكذلك الشقوق الناتجه عن اماهة الاسمنت او التبخر السريع
لماء الخلطه او تلك الناتجه عن قرب حديد التسليح من سطح الخرسانه .
*و بتم عمليه التنعيم بعد مرور من (2 : 4 ) ساعات على انتهاء الصب أو عندما يصبح السير على الخرسانة ممكن .



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أغسطس 2015)

نعرض بصفحاتنا.....تناولات جديدة معمارية
نحاول ربط مكونات العمارة....بفنون حضاراتها السابقة....و ربطها بالمودرن....و تصميمات الكبار
لتحليل ما بها....ولتختزن الأفكار و التفعلات مع بعضها....الجزئيات فالأجزاء.....مع باقي المبني او باقي الكتل.....
ومع ما يماثلها من مباني او مدراس.....

وأتجهت الصفحة لتحمل معها ببساطه تنفيذها....و جمال موادها...وتنوع إظهارها
انها تلم أجزاء العمارة العالمية....وتطرح فكر مصمميها...وأسباب التأثر بالتصميمات من عوامل مختلفة....
ربما تناقش هنا جزئية.....لتربط في يوم أخر بجزءيه أخري....
تتراص الصور اليوم....لتربط بصور الغد
ومشاريع محلية لتربط بعربية ....واخري عالمية

أنها صهرت جماليات التصميم مع متطلبات التنفيذ...مع تفاعل المواد و الخامات من أرض تصميمها.....
أنها أظهرت أتجاهات معمارية...مختلفة...ومتشابهة...فردية كانت....أو تناولتها جماعية الفكر المعماري.....
لتظهر أمكانيات المصممين الكبار....كنجوم وضعوا مواهبهم وإجتهادتهم وطاقاتهم في لمسات بسيطة....

أنها أتجهت بعمق أكبر....بحاثه عن مكانها....وعن تواجدها....وعن مشتقاتها....لتبرز واضحة جلية معبرة...عما تريد
أنها لا تريد ان تتشابه مع أحد....في النت....المحلي و العربي ....أو حتي العالمي
رفضت بها السطحية...ولكنها أردت التنوع...وفتح النقاشات....والطرحات من الجميع بما يفيد
لترحب بالمواهب...والبدايات....و المحاولات....وكافة المستويات....لتحتوي الطالب و الراغب و المحترف والمتمككن....

انها لا تريد فردية ما....أو كسب مادي ما....بل تريد وترحب بالتجمعات و الكيانات المعمارية...الوظيفية...الطلابية....المحترفة....لتتفاعل مع بعضها....
فتنوعنا ميزة...ولكل واحد منا هنا أو هناك....ما يميزه...سواء ظهر ذلك او لم يظهر بعد....
سواء أستطاع ان يظهرها بأعماله...او لم يات الوقت بعد....
فكلنا نبحث عما يظهر مواهبنا ويفتح لها الطريق....للتعبير....للتجديد....للأستحداث....للربط....للطرح....للظهور في الواقع....

أنها صفحة تسمع و تري و تحلل و تناقش....وتوجد الأسباب أينما كانت....في زمانها و مكانها.....وتجديداتها....
وأستحداثات منها...في هي ليست صفحة....وليست شخص أو أشخاص...بل هي كل هؤلاء معا....

انها تتأثر بكل المدارس....وكل الجديد....وكل المطروح....وكل المعماريين...و الصفحات و المواقع و الخبرات باختلاف تنوعها و امكاناتها....
أنها تحاول ان تحول مهنة ما....عمل ما...الي إدرك فنون...وأستمتاع و عشق...
انها مزجت العلم بالفن....بالبساطة....بالقفشات...بأختلاف الأراء....

أنها لم تنسي الطالب ومعاناته...ولا الخريج ومشاكله....ولاه الجامعات وما بها....
ولا المواقع التنفيذية أو حتي الألكترونية وتحدياتها....ولا المحترفيين ورغباتهم و طموحاتهم...وأتجاهاتهم...
أنها لم تنسي تواجد الاهداف الفردية و الجماعية....والرغبات لحضارة جديدة
أنها انا و انت وهو وهي....وهؤلاء......معا

أنها تلم جراحات الماضي...وتبعثر حضارتنا...وتداوي تشتتنا...والرغبات الفردية علي التجمع....
ورغبة تقليل إمكاناتنا وسط الموجود....أو أهمال ما بنا من مواهب و أمكانيات
قد خلقت لنا و بنا.....
لتعبر عنا و بنا.....أنها إكتشافات....وطريق.....وغاية

أنها تحترم المواهب....وأن كانت في بداياتها...ولو كانت ضعيفة...أو تتكوون 
نعم...لنا عيوب و أخطاء...وسقطات....وتسطح لبعض النقاط.....و تأثر بالضعيف....وتأثر بالاهواء...
ولكن نحاول ان نتأملها...ونوجد من هنا وهناك....ما يطورها

الوقت يمر....والأيام تمر....والمعروض و التشتيت و الأزاحة عن المطلوب....منتشر بكل
وسائل الاعلام و النت ....بل بكل الحياة و حتي الإجتماعية.....ولكننا نبحث عن واحة نجد فيه الراحة و التطور....وأسترجاع أو عمل ما....تظهر مواهب و امكانيات لتحل محل المبتذل...وتعالج تضيع الوقت....أو ربطنا بغرائز....أو أبعادنا عن منافسة ما....أو إلهاءنا....سواء بإغرض داخلية أو خارجية.....
.
محاولة أن تجد لها مكان فوق الأرض و تحت الشمس....
تبحث عما يربطها بإصولها....وأرضها....ومناخها....و تراثها...
بهدف و لهدف.....
أنها صفحة أنا معماري....
أشراقة جديدة معمارية معبرة.....





​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أغسطس 2015)

صورة




العماره بالعربي
بسم الله
فبداية نهضة اي امه تأتي من الترجمة
ثم يتم استيعابة و الاختراع و الاكتشاف و الاضافة و التحقيق
و لهذا علينا ان نتبني الترجمة و نشجع عليها
و من ابرز من اهتم بالترجمة من اسلافنا

الأمير خالد بن يزيد بن معاوية الذي تلقى الطب على يد أستاذه الكبير مريانوس الذي استقدمه من مدرسة الإسكندرية.
ابن آثال: اختاره معاوية طبيبًا خاصًّا به، حيث كان خبيرًا بالعقاقير، كما كان يدين بالنصرانية يومئذ.
تياذوق: من الأطباء الذين اشتهروا بقوة الرأي في مجال الطب، وقد كان قريبًا من الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي.
زينب طبيبة بني أود: وهي طبيبة عارفة بالأعمال الطبية، ولها خبرة عظيمة في أمراض العيون.
عبد الملك بن أبجر الكناني: كان أستاذًا بمدرسة الإسكندرية، له باع طويل في علم الطب، استطبه الخليفة الزاهد عمر بن عبد العزيز رحمه الله، واعتنق الإسلام على يده.
بدارقس: كان طبيبًا روميًّا، نال سمعة مرموقة بين زملائه في حقل الجراحة العامة.
أحمد بن إبراهيم:




​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أغسطس 2015)

صورة



المصمم سمير حلايقة....
وادخال العنصر الطبيعي ....النخلة
في تصميم فيلاته
وسط حجر تلك المنطقة....والمربعات



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أغسطس 2015)

صورة



م. Ahmed Ramadan
حبيت اشارك حاجات بسيطه وشكرا ^^
.
لوحة للعمارة الكلاسيكية...
وأختلاف إظهار مستوياتها و تفاصيلها.....
وتونات بيج ألوانها....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أغسطس 2015)

صورة



هل يجوز ملئ الجزء الصمت للهوردي بمواسير الكهرباء أفضل من تمديدها علي البلاطة
.
م. يوسف شلبى
هذا العمل خطأ شكلا وموضوعا ﻷن جزء solid لن يدخل به خرسانة واﻷفضل يتم وضع المواسير على صفوف وبينها مسافات أفقية ورأسية تسمح بدخول الخرسانة وتغلغلها حول المواسير 
.



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أغسطس 2015)

صورة




لاندسكيب بيت...تصميم سمير حلايقه
وأستخدام العناصر الطبيعية من خشب البرجولات...وحجر الواجهات
وحجر اللاندسكيب...من مكونات الطبيعة بالمنطقة هناك...
لتشكل بتكرار مربعاتها ممر وسط الخضرة....contrast
ومربعات النخيل القزمية....
وسط اشجار و شجيرات السور الحجر...



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أغسطس 2015)

صورة




أفتكر أنها تصميمات من العراق...
رغم أن حصر ومحدودية البيوت داخل إطار....مبفضلهاش
إلا أنها مميزة هنا في هذا التصميم...
أحسن اللعب بمواد الرخام و الجرانييت...بألوانه و تجزيعاته
البمبي و الاخضر...
وإستطالة زجاج دبل هايت المعيشة....
ببلكونة مدخل للبيت...وحديد الفورفورجية بها و بلبلكونة العلوية....
وعراميس الغاطسة للحجر أو البياض الأبيض البيج...
في تصميم مميز..




​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أغسطس 2015)

صورة



البواكي...وتأثيرها
تطل علي خارج المبني....بطريقتها....
قد تكون ممرات....
قد تكون بلكونة او مدخل بيت.....
قد تكون جلسات...
مظللة...
هي تمتع بالخارج مع أحتواء الداخل.....
بتنوع فتحات أرشاتها....و أشكالها
و أختلاف أعمدتها....
أنتشرت بكل العمارات...لتربط الداخل بالخارج....
وهنا تطل علي جمال الغيطان والأرض...من طوب الأرض.....بالريف المصري




​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أغسطس 2015)

صورة مجمعة



البسكوت...
يحافظ علي سمك الغطاء الخرساني...عن حديد التسليح
لكي يعمل الحديد بأحسن حالته...في مكانه
ودون أن يسبب ظهور الحديد علي السطح مما
يعرضه للصدء....أو... و... الضرر علي شكل التشطيب




​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أغسطس 2015)

صورتين



تسوية و تنعيم خرسانة السلم...قبل جفافها
يسهل التحكم بتركيب البلاط مستقبلا......










​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أغسطس 2015)

صورة




تحكم بطريقة زراعة النباتات و أغصانها و أوراقها وإتجاه نموها....
فن تدركه الهندسة الزراعية...
ولكننا لا نجيد الحوار معها....ولا مع من يتقنها....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أغسطس 2015)

حب المهنة.... 




​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أغسطس 2015)

بش مهندس معي مصعد ايش استخدم له من عزل؟!
م. عبد العني الجند.....
المصعد يعزل مثل الخزان تماما ويضع له شريط واتر استوب خوفا من تسرب المياه من الخارج الى داخل الحفرة (البئر)


​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أغسطس 2015)

صورة رسمه


رسمه توضح اماكن الضغط و الشد علي العنصر الخرساني
وتوجد سبب أماكن تواجد الحديد بها....من حديد علوي وحديد سفلي....
الحديد يقاوم الشد و باقي الكتلة الخرسانة تقاوم الضغط



​
​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أغسطس 2015)

صورة




السيفون...










​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أغسطس 2015)

صورة



ادراك المصمم....للمحاور البصرية للشارع
أي في نهايته شكل المبني...وتأثيره
وهنا البرج يعلو علي باقي جانبيه
ويتدرج بكتله....بأرتدادات
واللعب بمصمت الأركان ومصمت دروات السطح عن
كثرة الزجاج الشبابيك بالمنتصف....bow windows ( نصف سداسي الشكل)








​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أغسطس 2015)

صورة





التنوع في إظهار زجاج الواجهات....كيرتين وول
بزجاج غامق لا يظهر كثيرا مما وراءه...واخر يظهر بتبادل البلاطات و الاعمده بفرغات باثيوهات داخليه وراه
ومفاجاة التفريغ و تغيير اللون للأخضر للزجاج بالمنتصف
وبروز غالبا لحمام سباحة زجاجي....
الذي أصبح موضه بالفيلات و بعض الفنادق و الأبراج.....
أو قد يكون بروز جزء من دور....
​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أغسطس 2015)

صورة





التشكيلات الأورجانك بالكتلة....بخطوطها المائلة و المنحنية
وحركة موجات بالأدوار و البلاطات....
بجمال فراغ بالقلب لعدة أدوار...
ورائعة فرغات بأعمدتها دبل و تريبل هايت...ببعض الأدوار علي الجانبين
ليظهر برج بأتجاه معماري جديد خاص به....



​


----------



## nesma ramdan (17 أغسطس 2015)

موضوع رائع واضافات مبدعة فعلا ربنا يجازيكم خيرا عن هالمجهود الكبير


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أغسطس 2015)

nesma ramdan قال:


> موضوع رائع واضافات مبدعة فعلا ربنا يجازيكم خيرا عن هالمجهود الكبير


متشكر....


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أغسطس 2015)

صورة


الحسنة التي وجدتها في السفر للخليج.....فقد سافرت للسعودية عشر سنوات مقسميين....كانت الفرصة في ان أصمم مشاريع ...برغم انني كنت اعمل بمكاتب تصميمات متوسطة المستوي....عادية
وان كانت تبدو مشهورة الأسم هناك......
فكان هناك العديد من أصحاب الفيلات و القصور والإستراحات و المساجد و صالات الأفراح والأبراج و فنادق الحجاج و الأسواق التجارية و محطات بنزين....و خلافه
و رغم اقتناع البعض بصندوقيه التصميم خصوصا بالمساكن...إلا ان الحمد لله أستطعت أقنع البعض بوضع لمسات معمارية...
فهناك من تجاوب معي...بإقناعه مرة بالكلام...ومرة برسومات بسيطة للفكرة من واجهات ملونة اتوكاد او ادوبي....او منظور كتل سريعة لو كان المشروع كبير والماديات تسمح بذلك....
وإذا لم اجد تجاوب كبير....أتجاه للخطوة الاخري بعمل لمسات في حدود المتاح.....
وحتي لو لم يكن امامي إلا البوكسات boxes....فأظهر بها ما يميزها
ولكن يبقي هناك كم أمامك يمكنك إظهار به ما تريد من شغلك....أو مواهبك
فالكل هناك يصمم...
فمهنم ....من يحب نسخ المشروعات والتعديل....ومن يحب الحلول التقليدية...ومن يريد المزيد 
لأن الفرصة ببلادنا بتكون أقل....بالعمل مع معماري صاحب المكتب ...حتي ولو كان مشهور....او دكتور....فيكون دورك الرسم و التنفيذي و الأخرج...وفقط مساعدات بالتصميم...أو القيام بمعظم التصميم لمشاريع بسيطة كالفيلات في حالات زحمة الشغل....فمهما كانت مستويات خبرتك...فتكون اقرب من مساعد مصمم....وهي أيضا جيدة للتعلم و أكتساب الخبرات و الأحتكاك بالواقع العملي....
اما الخليج فتفتح لك الأبواب ...فقط ولو لفرص التصميم الكثيرة....



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أغسطس 2015)

صورة



تصميم م . أحمد فكري
الحوائط التجليد...
ببروزات مادتها المختلفة
وإضاتها المستطيلات الأفقية و الرأسية
تفاعلت مع غاطس السقف المعلق بأضاءته
ومع خشب الكونتر....



وتضاد وتفاعل...الأبيض والأسود و الخشب
والمعدني الفضي و الزجاج​​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أغسطس 2015)

صورة





م. Mohammed Anis 
ايه رأيك لو فى الاكاديمية الحربية للظابط المهندسين؟!
لو حد له رأيي يفيد أخر....يرسله
ممكن أقولك رأيي الشخصي....
وهو....الضباط النهارده في مصر لهم تقدير و إحترام وخطوات واضحة محددة الملامح للمستقبل...كام المرتب...كام الزيادات مستقبلا....كام المميزات ....حتي يعرفوا كام المعاش...وكام مكافأه المعاش...وده حيساعده أيضا يقدر يعرف كيف يتزوج...ويساعد الناس اللي حتوافق عليه كعريس ....لأنه واضح الماديات.والمستقبل...وهل يستطيع الحصول علي شقة تبع الجيش....وحتي يعرف لو يقدر يشتري عربية مستقبلا خلال الشغل.....أو موضوع المصايف و النوادي الجيش والفنادق هنا و هناك....طبعا المرتب يبدء صغير نسبيا ولكن يزداد مستقبلا مع الترقيات....ودي مميزات لمن يحب الحياة العسكرية نوعا ما ....بما فيها من قيد السفر وقيد الألتزامات بالشغل والمواعيد وسفر مهمات الشغل داخل البلد.....
يفضل الشخص يقعد و يسأل من سبقه في المجال ده والتفاصيل....لأنه أسلوب حياة.......
وبرضه هي مش غصب...هي طباع شخصية....في واحد بيحب السفر و التغيير هنا و هناك...وأخر يحب الألتزام و وضوح الخطوات المحددة....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أغسطس 2015)

صورة



علاقات الكتل البني...للتجاري....وللسكني
مع الكتل البيضاء و الزجاج
بل انه يلجاء لتقفيل جوانب البلكونات من اعلي...كبوكس box
لعمل تأثير بالكتل البني مع التجاري...وضد الأبيض...
والزجاج



​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أغسطس 2015)

من ملازم
#‏المهندس ياسر الليثي




​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أغسطس 2015)

صورة




ماوظيفة الكراسي؟
م. Adel Elareef
حمل الطبقة العلويه من حديد التسليح
.
هل ممكن ان تكون الكراسي من نفس الحديد المستعمل؟!
عادي في كراسي من حديد مشرشر او املس انا شفت الاتنين
يختلف حديد الكرسي بختﻻف ارتفاعه واﻻحمال التي عليه




​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أغسطس 2015)

صورة


إنحناءات خطوط الادوار و البلكونات....
بين البروز و الغاطس...والمصمت و الزجاج....
وتضاد الشرائط الكنارات بألوانها البيج و الغامق....
ولتشكل فيما بينها فرغات باثيو داخلية...سواء كان تجاري أو غيره
دينماميكية الحركة تؤثر علي من يطل من الشباك أو من البلكونة.....
بأدوارها...أو الماشي بالأرضي 
وغالبا تتأثر الواجهات الخارجية و الكتل....بما يحمله الداخل من تأثيير



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أغسطس 2015)

صورة​


تتراص رأسيات الواجهة بخطوطها بطول المبني بأجزاه
ومن وراءها خطوط بلاطات الأدوار....
وأزاح المصمم الستائر عن بعضها ليحدث ديناميكية وسط المتكرر الموديول الأستاتيك.....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أغسطس 2015)

صورة



لما اجى اصمم اى وحدة سكنية يجب مراعاة الاتى :
..
..
1_ الاتجاهات (لان كل اتجاه يفضل وضع فراغ معين فيه من الفراغات)
مثلا 
الشمال (البحرى ) يفضل وضع عليه الاستقبال والمعيشة 
الجنوب (القبلى ) يفضل وضع عليه المطبخ والحمام _مخزن _سلم ..
الشرق .. مفضل وضع عليه النوم
الغرب (اى واحدة من اللى فوق )
مع العلم ان اتجاه الرياح السائد فى مصر هو (الشمالية الغربية )
...
..
2_ الشوارع والحدود ..
لازم اعرف الشوارع عندى سواء الرئيسية او الفرعية 
ومعرفة متطلبات العميل فى النقطة دى لانه يبقد يقول عايز المدخل من اى شارع فيهم ..
الحدود (مثلا الجار ) طبعا الفراغات المهمة بتكون ع الشارع حتى لو كان شارع اتحاه قبلى زى الاستقبال ..
اما الجار بيكون عليه الفراغات الاقل اهمية زى المطبخ الحمام وممكن غرف ع حسب التصميم ..
..
..
3 _ معرفة طبيعة المكان (قرية ام مدينة ) كل واحدة فيهم لها نظامها ف التصميم
المدينة مثلا بيكون اغلبه شغل استثمارى (يعنى الشقق دى ممكن يبيعها فبالتالى بنبدا نشتغل ف التصميم ع الاساس دة ) ..
..
القرية طبعا ليها خصوصيتها ومتطلباتها الخاصة ..
..
4_ معرفة متطلبات العميل وايه اللى عايزه بالظبط فى التصميم 
سواء يحدد مكان المدخل او عدد الفراغات او الحمامات او المساحات ..
او لو عنده نشاط تجارى معين عايز يضيفه فى التصميم ..
ومعرفة عقل وطريقة تفكير العميل اللى قدامى والمفروض انها تحترم بما لا يؤثر ع اسس التصميم ..
..
...
..
م معمارية / وفاء الدنينى ..
..




​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أغسطس 2015)

صورة



كيف سيكون هذا التأثيير....أذا صمم في مبني أكبر
مصمت أيضا...ويستخدم أضاءته من الباثيو الداخلي...
و من فرق حركة الأدوار....
ويتم عمل زجاج و إضاءت أيضا أسفل حركة البلاطات....
أو إذا تم بكتلتين مختلفتي الأرتفاع والعروض....ومسطح زجاج المدخل والأداور 
بالمنتصف....كهرمي...أو أقصد مائل....أو أذا ...... و .....



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أغسطس 2015)

صورة



إيه الغلطه فى الصوره دى ...؟؟؟!!!
من صفحة...Benaa Academy
.
فى cover كبير من ناحيه والناحيه التانيه مفيش خالص 
.
مخدش في اعتباروا سمك البلاطه 
.
مفيش بسكوت , الحديد لسفلى غير مربط , حديد الكمرة يجب ان يرتفع حتى اعلى البلاطة .
.
الحديد السفلي في النص مش مربوط مع الكانة الخارجية 
.
سيخين الحديد ال ف النص غير متوازيان يعنى بداين بمسافة صغيرة مابينهم الى ان ينتهوا بمسافه اكبر واتساع بينهم ثم كمان فى مسافة الناحية التانية بين الخشب ومابين الحديد غير متلاصقان




​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أغسطس 2015)

صورة



جامعة كفر الشيخ....
تنافس جامعات مصر....بل تتفوق عليها في الإنشاءت و المباني و المعامل.... ولا أعلم عن الباقي من تدريس وناحية العلمية ؟!.....وهنا 4 أعمدة إسطوانية ضخمة تثبت وجودها بطول المبني.....أمام المدخل
تحمل التغطية المائلةأجاد التدرج بالبروز لكتل الأدوار علي الجانبين....
وتقسيم زجاج المبني الي مربعات موديولية....
حتي في التغطية العلوية مربعين بداخله مربعات زجاج زرقاءعاكسة....
ودعم المبني بكتلة رأسية طولية.....أشبه بالعمود الفقري ككلية علاج طبيعي.....
حاجة تفتح النفس للدراسة بها..... _
فعلا المبني بيأثر علي مستخدميه.....وده أفضل و أخف من المخاريط الناقصة التي سبق الكلام عنها من أيام....
_


​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أغسطس 2015)

صورة



لقطة أخري للمكتبة...بجزء الأنترنيت
وتصميم داخلي...لديكور أزرار السقف المعلق
بإضاءتها...







​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أغسطس 2015)

صورة



سؤال يا اجمد مهندسين....دلوقتي واحد صاحبي عنده عماره بيبنيها..الاساسات تشيل 8 ادوار...
هو باني 5..علي اساس اما يكون فيه فلوس يكمل...المشكله الكبري 
ان المقاول عمل كل الاعمده منتهيه من غير اشاير عشان طرف الرباط....
ودلوقتي هو عايز يعلي بدور و مش عارف يعمل ايه...افيدونا اذا سمحتم
.
يتم زرع الاشاير بسمك ٢٥سم فى اماكن الاعمدة مستخدما مادة الايوكسي



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أغسطس 2015)

صورة




هل يتم الصب بدرجة الحرارة كدة؟!
.لا ....درجه الحرارة من 5 الي 32



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أغسطس 2015)

صورة



برنامج جميل جداا هتقدر تدرب على قراءة المناسيب المختلفه للقامة
في دقائق بسيطة....

http://www.gulfup.com/?J3KLXZ


حاول تخللي البداية عند مثلا 1.000 
ثم حاول تزود الأحاد ....واحد فأثنين فثلاثة 4 5 6 7......حتي 10
ثم زود العشرات من واحد .................حتي 10 وشوف النتيجة
ثم زود المئات من واحد .................حتي 10 وشوف النتيجة ....كده تكون أتعلمت قراءة القامة




​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أغسطس 2015)

صورة



الفكرة من الخوازيق ....
الوصول الي مستوي تأسيس مناسب
ذو تربة عالية الكثافة ...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أغسطس 2015)

صورة



كتلة فلات flat لتنتهي بدوران في نهايتها
بتفاصيلها من كتل اكتاف أمام زجاج الواجة وبروز البلاطات
وتلاقي الكتلة مع إسطوانة الزجاج ثم تنتهي ببوكس زجاج....
ظهور الاعمدة بالأرضي من الناحية المنحنية يضاده ظهور عمود في نهايته بأنتقاص دور من اعلي قبل التغطية
.
وتعبير أخر رائع
الكتلة ككل يضادها كتلة اخري ملساء مصمته بأتجاه أخر عمودي
وزجاج يفصلها عن فريمها الخرساني.....أو البوكس الأبيض




​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أغسطس 2015)

صورة



ذا التصميم كان منشور بأحدي الصفحات....
والسؤال كان عن كيف يمكن صب الحائط الجدار بفتحاته الدائرية
وبرضه لعدم أتصاله ألا كل ثلاث أدوار ببلاطات؟!
هل ينفع حائط مسلح وشده من الجوانب الثلاثة ....ماعدا الامامية
ثم صبها بخرسانة مقذوفة؟!
أم هناك حل أفضل و أرخص؟!
.
م. Ashraf Rabie Ali
الطريقه الثانيه -وهى الاسهل والارخص بنسبة من 30 الى 40%
يتم عمل الفرام للحائط من الحديد ويتم الكسوه بالشبك الممدد ثم يتم البياض
.
م. Alan Jalal
عن كيفية عمل الحائط بسيطة مع استخدام هيكل حديدي و تغليفها بألواح الياف اسمنتية fiber cement boardو يتم بعدها عملية المعالجة و صبغها باللون المناسب




​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أغسطس 2015)

صورة



م. Mohamed Ashraf
عندى شقة فيها مدخل مطبخ ارتفاعه حوالى 3 متر وكنت عاوز اعمل عتبة واعمل عليها كام مدماك طوب بحيث اقلل ارتفاعها شوية .. المشكلة عندى انى العتبة هتكون مرتكزة من ناحية على عمود خرسانى .. وطبعا انا انشائي واستحالة انى اكسر في العمود .. هل فيه حل تانى ؟؟؟
.
الرد: الصورة دي كنت واخدها من هذا الجروب المحترم...ممكن تفيدك
.
فما هو رأيكم ؟!
م. Omnia A. Albaki
ممكن تقلل الارتفاع من غير ما تستخدم عتبة وطوب ...ممكن تعمل شبك ممدد اسهل
بيتعملوا frame او زوايا بتتثبت بمسامير في الحيطة زي الbulk headم. ياسر احمدممكن تعما حاجة اسمها محاكية عبارة عن صف طوب بطولة وتحمل علية العتب ...والصورة دي كمان صح



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أغسطس 2015)

صورة


بعض اشكال البسكويت



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أغسطس 2015)

صورة



الإظهار المعماري بيساعد المالك....والعرض
هنا بالادوبي فوتوشوب ...وفرش مناسب
فوق خطوط التبليط خفيف اللون....ليظهر تفاصيل التصميم



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أغسطس 2015)

صورة



رائع خطوط الخرسانة المائلة الأورجانك.....ككاسر لأشعة الشمس...
وتشكيل لكورنر المبني.... والزجاج من خلفه
وأكتاف الحجر العالية الطولية....
والحوائط المصمته بفرغاتها المربعة الصغير...
وإستخدام الخشب كتجليد بإستطاله لبعض العناصر....وأن كان يفضل أن يزيد هنا بالتصميم....عناصر جمعت لتمميز مبناه....كشكل ووظيفة




​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أغسطس 2015)

صورة



متبادلاتك يامعماري....أو شبه موجات.....و
.
والاهتمام بالتفاصيل المعمارية
وايقاع الواجهات ..
استخدام فكرة الكوليسترا فى الواجهات

م.خريجة معمارية






​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أغسطس 2015)

صورة





رغم الشبك يظهر الشرخ
لماذا؟
.
فاصل هبوط ماينفعلوش شبك
.
عدم ملئ الفراغ بالخلطه قبل تركيب الشبك
عدم الرش جيدا
تباعد في تركيب مسامير تثبيت الشبك
.
الشرخ يعني حصل حركه ، الشبك له قدره يشيل جزء من الحركه
.
عند إلتقاء البلك بالعمود الخرساني يلزم تعبئة ضفدعة البلك الجانبية بالمونة اﻷسمنتية ...مالم فإن الهواء المحبوس بين البلك والعمود الخرساني سيفجر الفاصل كما حصل في الصورة نتيجة تغير درجة حرارة المحيط وخاصة بالارتفاع....إنها الفيزياء ....الهواء الساخن أكبر حجما ...عندها الشبك لا يجدي نفعا خصوصا إذا لم يسمر من الجهتين كل 20 سم . ..
د.م. مختار العريقي.




​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أغسطس 2015)

صورة



منع وضع أكثر من 4 أكياس إسمنت فوق المتر المربع من السقف
لأن أكثر من ذلك سيؤثر سلباً على السقف
في الصورة وضعت 350 كيس إسمنت فوق مساحة 34 متر مربع



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أغسطس 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أغسطس 2015)

صورة



المبالغات في الأحجام ....
كتكبير....أو تصغير
محبب للناس 
في المباني.....وفي اللاندسكيبفكرة بسيطة و جميلة علي شواطئنا...
وفهم لطبيعة المكان و الناس....
وقد تكون أعلان جيد لشركة نظارات شمسية مثل police
بدل من تماثيل نفرتيتي المشوهة...والفرخة الذهبية....
وغيرهم...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أغسطس 2015)

صورة


المصمم...لا ينظر في أتجاه واحد
ولا ينوي التكرار و التشابه فقط....
بروز منحني لأطلاله بكوبري مشاة...
وقد يفكر أيضا أن يكرره ببلكونة مبناه...في مشروع اخر
لتخرج لتطل خارج مبناه....وتلقي تحتها بظلالها أيضا



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أغسطس 2015)

صورة


لم أري طبيعية للمباني مثلما أدخلتها ال louver 
الشرائح الخشبية...ككاسرات لأشعة الشمس 
أمام مسطحات الزجاج الكبيرة...
وهنا تتعاشق مع الأبيض ببروزاته
في الخارج و في الغاطس تحت بروزه....
ويستمر بفريمات الخشب للزجاج....

جمال و بساطة وفن ووظيفة.....







​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أغسطس 2015)

صورة


سمير حلايقه....
له تصميمات تمييزه
ومنها هذا التصميم...
أوجد علاقة بين شرائح louvers الخشب
كمنضدة أظهرها تحت لوح الزجاج....
وكأنه أستقطع منها لتجليد الحائط.....تعبيرية جميلة و بسيطة
واكمال منها لجلسة البار...وللعمود البوست....
ولديكور الإضاءات بأشكاله المربعات....

وربط بين إضاءات المعيشة و إضاءات البار

ثم أختار سجادة بني بأبيض بدوائرها لتخفف الخطوط الفلات flat.....
وأختار لوحة رائعة بفريمها الخشبي العريض....ودرجاتها البني و الأبيض

وترك ألوان الأبيض بالحوائط و السقف و الأرضيات و الأثاث لتعطي الفرصة للخشبي و البني للتعبير......

تلك الأفكار هي من تكوون مصمم ديكور مميز ......













​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أغسطس 2015)

صورتين



من الرسائل....ما هو الحل المناسب لهذة المشكلة؟!



ذلك بالاتى 
1-يتم تكسير خرسانه السقف 
2-يتم ازاله كافه الاسياح الحديد التى اصابها الصدأ
3-يتم زرع اسياخ اخرى بديله
4-يتم شد السقف وصب الخرسانه ويراعى ا4-يتم شد السقف وصب الخرسانه 
ويراعى استخدام الاديبوند لمعالجه الخرسانه القديمه بالجديده
.

هقول رائى وانا مش مهندس او مقاول مجرد هاوى
اولا - لازم نقشر بياض السقف لاظهار الحديد كله لغايه لما نصل الى حديد سلي
م (مش مصدى)
ثانيا - هتصنفر الحديد ويفضل (الرماله) لغايه مانتخلص من الصدا نهائيا, وبعدين ندهن الحديد مباشرة 
بمواد عازلة زى الايبوكسي وبكدا الحديد هيفقد جزء من قطر السيخ لو نسبه الفاقد كبيرة 
هنحتاج نزرع اشاير حديد من الكمرات 
وبعدين هنلبش بمونة فيها سن ومودا رابط ولو الاماكن المصابه بحرها واسع
يفضل نعمل كمره فى نص المسافة
​






​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أغسطس 2015)

صورة


سؤال للمصمين الأنشائي والمنفذيين....
الكلام ده صح ولاه غلط
.
الفكره سليمه والتنفيذ خطأ
وضع الاشاير الجديده وتكسيحها داخل العامود خطأ ولكن يجب وضعها من خارج العامود 
مع تغيير كانات اشاير العامود القديم بكانات بنفس مقاس العامود الجديد
.
غلط لأن الجزء السفلي من العمود cover الخرسانة فيه هيبقى كبير جدا.. 
وتوزيع الحمل في أي حاجه المفروض يتوزع من القطاعات الصغيرة لقطاعات أكبر مش العكس
.


​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أغسطس 2015)

صورتين


إستبدال البلاطات بالإضاءات....موضة
سواء مثلثة ....مربعة...مكعبة...دائرية....بأي شكل....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أغسطس 2015)

صورة



الاورجانك الممر الرملي....يقطعة ممر أعلي خشبي
وأروجانك تشكيلات مع الحشائش الخضراء....

تأثيرات لاندسكيب جميلة......



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أغسطس 2015)

صورة



منحدر اخضر....وأستخدام كتل الخرسانة البيضاء....بعشوائية مصممة
كدرج و جلسات
وسط الاخضر.....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أغسطس 2015)

صورة



أوراق نباتية ضخمة....زجاجية....كيرتين وول
بدبي
كان يفضل ان تحوي معها أوراق خرسانية بيضاء......contrast
مع اختلاف أحجامها.....ولو قليلا....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أغسطس 2015)

صورة


ما أسباب سقوط جبس السقف؟!
.
من الرطوبه
.
عدم كفايه الماده اللاصقه ( الجبس ) او عدم رش الحائط بالمياه قبل التركيب
.
بسيطه نضف والزقه تاني باسمنت ابيض وجبس
.
هل لديك سبب لحدوث ذلك؟!







​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أغسطس 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أغسطس 2015)

صورة


تغيير أتجاهات المبني....وانكساراته
لم تربط كتلته...ألا من خلال دورانات بلكونات الأرضي وبلكونات الاول 
المختلفة الدورانات و الكتل الإسطوانية.... 
ربطت و زادت قوة الكتل ....بإنسجام وجمال

وتفريغ مميز للمدخل....بفراغ داخلي خارجي مشجر .....
وبروزات الأسقف كأجزاء مختلفة الأرتفاعات.....

وحتي فتحات المربعات الصغيرة....بأختلاف أماكن توجيهها....وحوائطها الفلات و المنحنية....

رائع بظلالها...







​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أغسطس 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أغسطس 2015)

صورة


الهوردي البولسترين (الفلين) وزنه يكاد ان يكون معدوم
م. عبد الغني الجند....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أغسطس 2015)

صورة


السلام عليكم
لو سمحتم يا مهندسين .ياريت لو تقدرو تعطونا تفسير للفقاعات المياه اللي بتخرج من الخرسانه بعد صبها
.
دي نتيجه تفاعل الهدرجه في الخرسانه حصل تبخر للمياه نتيجه عدم الهز الجيد لان حصل segregation في بعض المناطق
.
م. Kamal Gindy
.عند تصميم الخلطة الخرسانية بنفترض من ضمن مكوناتها نسبة مئوية من الهواء المحبوس. واللى حصل ده بيقول ان النسبة دى زادت بعض الشئ نتيجة سوء الهز وده مش معناه نقص الهز ولكن اللى ماسك الهزاز ماسكه غلط اضف الى ذلك ان طريقة الصب غير سليمة وكلا الموضوعين سببا وجود هواء محبوس (فقاقيع) تغلفت بالماء وصعدت معه الى سطح الخرسانة ... خلى الهز رأسى وليس افقى ولا تكثر من اضافة الماء اثناء الهز وخللى دايما هناك خطة لاتجاه الصب وان شاء الله الامر سيتحسن.
.
م. عادل العريف
يرجع السبب لعده اسباب --تطبيق السقف جديد ومحكم لايسمح بتسرب المياه من اسفل+عدم دمك الخرسانه بالدك عليها بالقده --ينتج عندما تستقر الخلطه تهبط المونه لاسفل وتصعد المياه لاعلى



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أغسطس 2015)

صورة


سؤال للمهندسين 
كيف يمكن انشاء أو عمل منحني curve?!
اللي هو في الصورة منحني البلكونة...البلاطة
.
بعد ما تعمل شدة النجاره والنجار يطبق ليك السقف من اللوحات وعن طريق المركز المحدد علي لوحة الابعاد الخرسانيه للسقف . تثبت مسمار في المركز وتربط خيط مقداره نصف القطر الدائري او لو كان جزء من دايره وتعلم بقلم .
الطريقه الاخري ب total station



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أغسطس 2015)

صورة


خزان معالجة البلوكات المستخدمة في البناء
بغرض تسريع مقاومتها عن طريق استخدام البخار
و هي نفس فكرة معالجة الخرسانة سابقة الصب .
م. Amg Ood
.



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أغسطس 2015)

صورة


الفنون الزراعية شريك مع المعمارية
في اللاندسكيب....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أغسطس 2015)

صورة




تصميم اليابان....ربما كانت الأرض منحدرة
أستوجبت معها عمل مصاطب كما نفعل.....وربط بينها بالسلالم
.
ولكنه دمجها بجديد التصميم.....فراغات باثيو مفتوح مموج البلان و الواجهة....بشرائط كنارت الحجر البيج الفاتح و الغامق
وتشجير المصاطب......
ودائرية بلكوناتها و منحني زجاجها يتفاعل مع الفكرة.....
أي أدخل الكثيير من الدوائر بحجر الأرضيات و المباني تلتف من حولها....
أورجانك التصميم يتفاعل مع الشجر....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أغسطس 2015)

صورة



موضة البوكسات boxes.....وخروج البوكس الخشب من الأبيض
أو عمودي عليه...بالاول و الأرضي.....
بمختلف العروض و الأطوال...
وال louvers شرائح الشيش....
تشارك بدورها كوظيفة لكسر أشعة الشمس .....
وككتلة و تشكيل.......



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أغسطس 2015)

صورة


عملية وتوفر في مساحات الحمامات الضيقة....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أغسطس 2015)

صورة


م. Mohammed Saeed
عرض التصميم ده للمرحاض بالحوض.....
اجمل شئ مش فقط توفير المساحة.....ولاه تصميمه البسيط....
يحتار فيه بين غطاء للسيفون و حوض.....
ولكن المياة في الحوض بترجع السيفون
ليعاد أستخدمها مرة أخري....





​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أغسطس 2015)

صورة


القوى المؤثرة على السلّم وطريقة ومكان وضع حديد التسليح فيه..
من صفحة....العمارة و الفنون Archi_Arts



​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 سبتمبر 2015)

صورة



مش ضروري يكون الغلط من الخنزيرة...ممكن تكون من بناء الطوب
.
م.Adel Hussien...كل يوم معلومه في الهندسه المدنيه


​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 سبتمبر 2015)

صورة




مهندس استشارى أسامة نوارة
معلومه سريعه :-
برغم أنه لايفضل استخدام نظام الحديد المكسح حاليا 
الا انه عند استخدامه فلا يفضل أن أن يتم عمل حديد مكسح فى الكمرات الساقطه Drop Beam التى يقل بحرها (المجاز) Span عن 3.00 وانما يتم وضع الحديد السفلى كله بدون تكسيح ويتم الاعتماد على الكانات فى مقاومة قوى القص وذلك لان الجزء المتبقى من التكسيحه وهو المشار اليه بالخط الاحمر لن يغطى العزوم الموجبه


​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 سبتمبر 2015)

صورة


كل تصميم له جماله ومميزاته...وطاقة ومجهود مصممه
ويتكلف كل صورة او تصميم ماديا الألاف ....والملايين
ليصل ألينا سهل ميسر....فقط في صورة
وهنا جمال الدوران بفتحاته المستطيلة والعرضية و الطولية.....
وتأثيره بالخارج وهنا بالداخل
كما أستفد المصمم من العمود بين الشباكيين لعمل حوله 
دفاية و فوقها التلفزيون...
والستائر تتلم علي جانبي العمود للشباكيين....
وبساطة تصمم الفرش الشللت...المريحة
والحوائط و السجادة....
بألوان الأبيض البيجات وخطوط البيجات و البني بدرجاتها....



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 سبتمبر 2015)

صورة


لاندسكيب الرصيف....
وفي حل اخر ممر المشاة و الفاصل بيكون أيضا خضره....
ويكتفوا بممر مشاة بدلا من الدرجات.....ويكون الحشائش الخضراء علي الجانبيين...


​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 سبتمبر 2015)

صورة



حديد تسليح القواعد.....
جميل،بس لو تزيد طول الرجل قليلا.

​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 سبتمبر 2015)

صورة


الانظمة الانشائية التقليدية و العناصر الانشائية و انواعها
م.Nezar Asssem Albo
.
ياريت حد يقولنا علي الفرق بين عناصرها....بالوصف أو لو يرسم أسكتش سريع لها ؟!




​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 سبتمبر 2015)

صورة



2 way hollow block slab with polystyrene
تم استخدام الفوم او البولسترين لتخفيف الأحمال على السقف
يجب وضع غطاء خرسانى(بسكوت) من جميع الجهات حتى لا يتم السماح لقطع البولسترين بالحركة فى اى اتجاه اثناء الصب وكذلك كان يجب تمديد رقة الحديد العلويه من اسفل الأعصاب
يفضل استخدام بولسترين بكثافة لا تقل عن 18 كجم\ المتر المكعب
saad elhagrasy








​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 سبتمبر 2015)

صورة




جهاز لتحديد عرض الشروخ
اسمة كليبر وسعرة اقل من 150 ريال سعودي

​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 سبتمبر 2015)

صورة


من م. Yasser Barakat



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 سبتمبر 2015)

....​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 سبتمبر 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 سبتمبر 2015)

....


----------



## أنا معماري (20 سبتمبر 2015)

صورة


رأينا من بوستات قليلة...ازاحة رأسيات louvers خرسانة بالواجهات...
كستارة لمبني ....
وهنا ازاحة جزء من تجليد الخشب من أعلي كإضاءات خفية
وربما في فكرة مبني أخر , يمكن أزاحة الكتل في البلان عن مكانها قليلا....سواء بأنكسار أو ميل أو إنحناء....

فالإزاحة فن و إسلوب معماري....
وهناك علاقة متساوية تربط بين المزاح و المزاح منه.....​​​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 سبتمبر 2015)

صورة



ممرات المشاة بدبي....وغالبا فيها خلايا وحدات طاقة شمسة....
كمعماري لا أفضل أي كباري ...سيارات ...مشاة
وأجد حل الأنفاق أفضل لانه لا يري...فقط تحت الأرض...ولمسافة قصيرة...
ويمكن إضاءات طبيعيا من المنتصف بفتحات...او أختراع زجاج يتحمل مرور السيارات عليه .....شفاف
ونري زجاج شفاف حول حمامات السباحة و يتحمل ضغوط المياة.....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 سبتمبر 2015)

صورة


جميل الاعمدة الرخام...بأرشاتها 
تراثية و جمال وبساطة.....
وأطلالة رائعة علي السماء و النخيل
والفورفورجية الحديد الأسود بتفاصيلة
والأسود يضاد الأبيض بجمال ....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 سبتمبر 2015)

صورة


لقطة من أحدي الفيلات.....
قوي الإسود الرخام بحوائطه أو أعمدته....
وحوائطة المائلة...ببوكسات متبادلة...
وكأن الزجاج بدرجته الخضراء الزرقاء و نقاءه من بين المصمت....
ليظهر ويتفاعل مع الخارج....ينساب بشفافيته
أختلاف المستويات والزوايا مؤثر.....ومفاجاة البرج وتغيره الزجاج...وميل الحوائط
المصمته و الزجاج....

جميل عندما يعرف المعماري ما يريد بمبناه.....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 سبتمبر 2015)

صورة


الأعمدة الدبل هايت ....لها تأثير مختلف لكل فيلا
وهنا بأتساع المسافة بينها....لتكوون فراغ رائع و بلكونة متصلة....
بروز كبيير للسقف القرميد مع الكورنرات الخشبية او الجبس
وحسن أختيار الإضاءات النصف كروية بأضاءات خفية قوية لأعلي في أماكن متفرقة....
وإضاءة اخري مودرن بتضاد في اللاندسكيب...

فيلا تراثية بلاندسكيب رائع من نخيل و أشجار.....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 سبتمبر 2015)

صورة


فين البوري أبو ثلاثة للتنفيس؟ أيه المقصود بيها؟!
الهندسة والمعلومات



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 سبتمبر 2015)

صورة


فاصل تحكم او الانكماش في بلاط الارضيات سوا كان سطح مبني او ساحات كبير معرضة 
لشمس او الحراره يتم تقسيم الفواصل كل 4 * 4 متر وحتي 6 * 6 متر 
وبسمك 2.سم






​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 سبتمبر 2015)

صورة


فاصل تحفيف الضغط هو فاصل افقي يستخدم في تشطيب الوجهات سوا كانت تركيب رخام 
او تكسيه من الزجاج وشرائح الامنيوم ويتم تقسيم الفاصل لكل ارتفاع واحد دور 
من المبني بسمك 2.سم لتخفيف الوزن والضغط الرائسي
م. علي احمد عامر
.
أول مرة اعرف المعلومة دي....
هل بتتعمل في كل الواجهات؟ مع أي مادة؟



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 سبتمبر 2015)

صورة


بالأضافة....عمليا يجب ان تكون هناك مان-هول عند كل تحويلة
في المجاري لغرض الصيانة ومنع الانسدادات.....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 سبتمبر 2015)

صورتين




مبني مكاتب...
البرج المستطيل المعدني...وكتلة مستطيلة زجاج بنفس ال SCALE
تخرج من الجنب....
وكتل زجاج اخري تخرج بأختلف من الناحية الاخري....
ثم صمم شبابيك طولية في الجنب المعدني....وكأن زجاجها يربط بين الكتل المعدنية والزجاج....مبنى المحكمة المدنية في مانشستر بالمملكة المتحدة








​​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 سبتمبر 2015)

صورة



كانات (شمبر) ويستخدم للربط والتقويه للجدار مع العمود
لتجنب اختلاف معامل التمدد الحراري بين الطوب والخرسانه لمنع التشققات في البياض



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 سبتمبر 2015)

صورة



الحجر تعبر عن انعكاس الداخل بالخارج......





​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 سبتمبر 2015)

صورة


ما رايك في تمديد مواسير الصرف الصحي بالسقف بهذا الشكل؟

غير صحيح وليس مناسب لانه فى حال انسدادها ستكوم كارثة لانها ح تتسد حتتسد إذا كانت مواسير الصرف العمومى اللى قطرها 30و35 بوصة بتتسد فما بال ال5 او6بوصة حيصل ايه ..

في الخليج لانهم بيعملوا تعديلات كثيير خلال عمر المبني.....وخلال أو كل سنوات بسيطة...والأمكانيات بتساعد علي كده...ولكن عندنا ده بيبقي بيت العمر و الأجيال القادمة...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 سبتمبر 2015)

:34:



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 سبتمبر 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 سبتمبر 2015)

3 صور


المربعات الخشبية البيج....بأماكنها المتفرقة بالتصميم...
وتاكيد الرأسيات بعناصر لطول المبني....مثل الكتلة الرصاصي....
ورأسيات الفريمات البيضاء
وأيضا تعمل كبوكسات boxes مستطيلة باررزة ولو قليلا في بعض الاحيان لتشكل التصميم....
رائع الكتلة الزجاج كجزء من فراغ البلكونة...بالقرب من الكورنرات....











​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 سبتمبر 2015)

صورة



جميلة وناعمة تفاصيل الزخارف....النجمة
بداخل أنحناء الأرش...
وكذلك في الفلات ....كمربعات و مستطيل...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 سبتمبر 2015)

صورة



ما سبب إنهيار ساند التربة؟
ممكن ميكونش حققت الطول المطلوب ليها وهي 1.5 -2 عمق الحفر بالإضافة إلي عدم التصميمها ع الأحمال 
الجانبية من الطريق الرئيسي ومرور الشاحنات الثقيلة ....
. 
1 - عمق الخازوق غير كاف وهو لايقل عن ثلاث امثال عمق حفر الاساسات
2 - قطر الخازوق غير مناسب للاحمال الجانبية المؤثرة عليه
3 - عدم رأسية الخازوق 
4 -التعرض ل lateral force اكبر من المصمم عليها وواضح من الصورة انقلاب بحص اعلى واسفل الحفر
.



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 سبتمبر 2015)

صورة



ماالسبب ؟؟ ومالحل ؟؟
م. شهيد حمدي ثروت حمدي
.
عدم استخدام الهزاز من أساسه وعدم مراعاة المسافات بين الحديد
.
تنظيف العمود من الخرسانة التالفة واعادة ملء الفراغ بالكراوت الذي يعطي مقاومة عالية جدا



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 سبتمبر 2015)

صورة



توفير و سهولة....
أستيك مطاط...حول علبة الدهان



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 سبتمبر 2015)

صورة



الكتلة الزجاج بنورها تخترق بكتلتة ثلاث كتل أخري متكررة....
الكتل الثلاثة تربط بين مستوي درورين ...واحد من الخلف و الاخر من الامام....بسلالم الجنب....
وأستغلها أيضا كبلكونات...او تسمي سلالم البلكونات....
والكتل الثلاثة مغطاة بالكوليسترات بأشكالها المخرمة....
في تصميم رائع وجديد....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 سبتمبر 2015)

صورة



تحديد منسوب الصب فى البلاطات ..
م. Mohammed Khamis Tabaza



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 سبتمبر 2015)

صورة



بتعطي فكرة لسند الحفر البسيط



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 سبتمبر 2015)

صورة


فكر بسيط و جميل....
الحوائط البيضاء....ويخرج بروزات معدنية مثلثة...كحوامل
ل louver البروزات الخشبية....
وهناك louvers أخري ولكن رأسية
وحتي فريمات الفتحات خشبية....

في تعاشق.... أكثر العناصر أنسجاما الأبيض مع الخشب.....والزجاج
والتمتع بالظلال....
من الداخل و الخارج....

الظلال أيضا من الأكتاف و ال louvers......



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 سبتمبر 2015)

صورة


الأعمدة لها تأثير و تراثية حتي بالديكور الداخلي....
وتفاعلها هنا مع الفريمات و الكرانيش ....
وتضادها مع ألوان البيج الغامق لبعض الحوائط....المعتق و المجزع....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 سبتمبر 2015)

صورة


تموجات عريضة...أورجانك رائعة بالسقف
بإضاءات خفية خافتة بداخلها
هل هي ممكن تتعمل جبس! معدنية! GRC!
ياريت حد يكون عنده إيجابات.....

وتتفاعل مع حائط البار بأختلاف مستويات بروزات الخلفية.....
وكانها مستطيلات متطايرة....

وانكسارات مثلثات ببروز....للكونتر الخاص بالبار

والأبيض يضاد رخام المصاعد الغامق....







​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 سبتمبر 2015)

جميلة براءة الاطفال ليس لها حدود.... :34:_
جزاه الله كل خير والله 
أكيد الموقف ده أسعد الوﻻد دول جداً__



_​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 سبتمبر 2015)

صورة



الاحمال التي يتعرض لها العنصر الانشائي :
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
1- #الاحمال_اساسية : Main loads
وهي الاحمال المباشرة وتنقسم الي
*الحمل الميت : Dead load
ذي ايه؟؟ ذي وزن المنشأ ,وزن الارضيات,وزن الحوائط ,والتشطيبات والتكسيات والدهانات وغيرها.
*الحمل الحي : Live load
هو الحمل نتيجة السكان والاثاث الذي يشغل المبني.اي هو كل حمل مش دايم وجوده في المنشأ.وهو ايضا الحمل التي يتعرض له المنشأ اثناء التنفيذ كأوزان الشدات والاوناش والمعدات
*حمل الرياح : Wind load
حمل الرياح له تأثير كبير في تصميم اي منشأ .في دول بتعتبر حمل الرياح ثانوي واخري بتعتبره رئيسي وده بيتوقف علي طبيعة الرياح والمناخ السائد لكل دولة اللي هيتبني فيها المنشأ.
*احمال الزلازل : Earthquake load
توجد جداول جاهزة لحساب الحمل الحي علي منشأ وذلك بناء علي معرفة طبيعة المنشأ .
2- #الاحمال_الثانوية - Secondary loads
وهي الاحمال الغير مباشرة.مثل الإنكماش الجاف للخرسانة ,الهبوط للاساسات ,الزحف..كل الاحمال دي بنأخد بالنا منها واحنا بنصمم.ومن
ومن هنا نقدر نعرف التحليل الانشائي علي انه العلم اللي بيهتم بتحديد تأثير هذه الاحمال علي الاجهادات والتشكيلات داخل العناصر الانشائية المكونة للمبني.

من .....كل ما يخص المهندس المدنى







​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 سبتمبر 2015)

صورة


Eng Hameed Raslan 
Sleeve ....بيتعمل في الحوائط والاسوار لتفادي انهيارها 
في حاله السيول والأمطار الغزيره لتقليل الضغط عليها



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 سبتمبر 2015)

صورة




​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 سبتمبر 2015)

صورة


الفجوات بأرشاتها...
تعطي تراثية للتصميم الداخلي
وزادها بأختيار البياض البرتقالي المعتق....والأباليك و الشموع 
بتأثير إضاءتهم
والسرير الفورفورجية.....والخشب العتيق....

انها تغيير من تأثيير من التصميم الداخلي.....سواء كلنت بغرفة أو مكتب....أو كوريدور
سكني أو تجاري

الفيوم.....قرية تونس السياحية...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 سبتمبر 2015)

صورة



التصميم الداخلي هو أضفاء عدة تأثيرات...متناغمة 
فهنا 
تأثير الفجوات بأرشاتها....بإضاءتها
تأثير العروق الخشب بالسقف مع الأبيض
تأثير أختيار نوع أرضية شبه طبيعية حجرية
تأثير السرير built -in .....المبني المصمت
تأثير السجاجيد الأرضية و المعلقة علي ماسورة بالحائط
تأثير أختيار اللون السماوي الخيالي لغطاء الأباجورات و غطاء و مخدات السرير....

فقط لم يعجبني تأثير تمثال بوذا....مخالف لنغمات التصميم

الفيوم.....قرية تونس السياحية...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 سبتمبر 2015)

صورة


لكل صورة جماليات وتمميز تصميمها من مصميمها....
فقط ندرس جزئيات التصميم....وعلاقاتها مع بعض....وتأثيراتها
لتتجمع لدينا مخزون تصميمي كبير بعلاقاتها...
تخرج بأنسجام و تناغم عندما نبدء في تصميمنا الجديد.....

وهنا سحر المكان ولمسات المعماري.....
أكبر سحر مميز هو أختيار الشجيرات الخضراء بجوار لون المبني الطيني الفخاري والنباتات.....وكلهم من الأرض
ثم زاد بعدة تأثيرات....ونلاحظ تشعب جزوع الشجيرات وتأثيرها....
الزلع الفخار بإستطالتها و طولها وتأثيرها.....فخارية طبعا كالمبني....
ولم ينسي أن ينشر الفجوات بإضاءاتها الغاطسة....أباليك....وكرر ذلك بالداخل بإنعكاس الداخل و الخارج.....
السلالم الخارجية بسورها..تعطي تراثية وقدم....
الأبواب الخشبية...بنقوشات مربعة غاطسة....
الأباليك بالحوائط وبمستوياتها و بإضاءتها لأعلي ولأسفل.....

أنه مصمم مجرم....أستخدم عروق الخشب الإسطوانية كهندريل سميك.....لأضافة مزيد من التراثية.....
بروز السطح الكانتليفر بباطن بتقسيمات عروق خشب.....

أختيار نوع البياض يشبة مادة صنع الزلع الفخارية.....ياريت حد يقدر يفيد بنوع البياض ده و تفاصيله...

أنه جريمة معمارية متكملة تأثر القلوب.....نحو المبني و الأرض

قرية تونس السياحية.....الفيوم







​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 سبتمبر 2015)

صورة



الي أين يأخذنا مصنعي مواد أسطح الحوائط الداخلية
...والخارجية
مستويات وأبعاد أخري......
لتتفاعل معها ومنها ....التصاميم و الأثاث....والألوان



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 سبتمبر 2015)

صورة



العمارة....ليست مهنة
ولكن أسلوب حياة....
فالمعماري يعيش ليرصد....ويشاهد....ويتأثر
ويجمع.....ويلم.....ويحتوي مشاعر المصممين
ويتأثر بالألون و المواد.....والملامس
ويدرك تأثيراتها علي الناس.....

يتعايش مع احلامهم...مشاريعهم.....مستقبلهم.....
أحتياجاتهم.....

خلال يومه.....من الصباح حتي ينام.....
يقراء ويشاهد أعمال محلية و اخري عالمية.....أكثر من المهن الأخري
ليحولها الي لمسات خاصة بطبيعة بلده...
قد يقلدها.....أو يعدلها.....أو يدمجها....أو يستقطعها.....أو يضيف عليها
أو يشكلها.....

لا يدرك معاناة المعماري.....إلا المعماري

أنه عالم.....عالمه الخاص











​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 سبتمبر 2015)

صورة



أدخال مسطح جبس كبير ببروزات نقشاته بين مسطحات الزجاج....
تأثيره مميز
حتي ولو في الاستقبال ....سواء تجاري أو سكني....
وهنا بالحمام...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 سبتمبر 2015)

صورة



بوكسات boxes مستطيلة عرضية بيضاء تحوي البلكونات...
تضادها
إستطالات الشبابيك الرفيعة....وكتل الخشب بألواحها العرضية

رائع الحجر البيج مع الخشب......



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 سبتمبر 2015)

صورة



الكورنر الزجاج الكبير يضاده الكورنر الحجر.....
وأستطالة الكتلة الخشب الطولية....
وتأثيرات ال louvers الشرائح الأفقية و الرأسية....
والبوكسات الفريمات البيضاء العرضية.....تحمل البلكونات....
وتعبر عن نفسها بالتصميم.....ببروزتها....





​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 سبتمبر 2015)

صورة



طبعا الإستلامات لمهندس الموقع....
عدة مرات خلال العمل لتدارك الاخطاء.....والملاحظات



​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 أكتوبر 2015)

صورة



رائع التهشيرات بالطريقة دي....وبتملء فرغات اللوحة...
بيكررها بإتجاهات مختلفة وبالغامق والفاتح بالضغط بالقلم في سحاب السماء و أفرع الشجر....والتبليطات
بجانب خطوط المبني و ظلاله الغامقة السوداء حتي لا يختفي المبني وسط التهشير.....
أفتكر كان أفضل يخفف من درجات التهشير قليلا....





​​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أكتوبر 2015)

صورتين


الأباليق بخطوطها العريضة ولونيها الغامق الرصاصي و الفاتح
والتفحات المستطيلة الضيقة....
ومسطحات الزجاج الأخضر المنحنية و الإسطوانية تضاد المصمت....
وأكملها بالتفريغات المثلثات بأعلي بمرايا دروة السطح...










​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أكتوبر 2015)

صورتين

ومن المهم الان اداراك المصمم لتصميم يعطي ظلال ليخفف من شدة الحر علي السكن و المستخدم عموما​.
الفواصل الحوائط الخرسانية مع البلاطات.... شكلت المبني أمام مسطحات الزجاج
بتكرارية وتضاد
والاعمدة الإسطوانية في الأرضي وتخترق البلاطات لأعلي المبني
وبعض الاكتاف تصل من الأرضي لأعلي المبني لتربط بين فراغ المدخل وباقي الدوريين...


وخفف قليلا من قوة الخرسانة...بألوان مختلفة لأضفاء حيوية للمبني....







​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أكتوبر 2015)

صورتين



العمارات الإسلامية....غنية بعناصر التصميم
القباب والقبوات و المربعات و الأفنية المفتوحة....والأنفتاح عليها
والساحات المفتوحة بالخارج والممرات....تمر فوق العنصر المائي وحول الخضرة.....
حتي المربعات ال 45 ....عمارة مريحة وبسيطة وغنية....







​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أكتوبر 2015)

صورتين




تفريغ رائع لقب المبني....أعطاه غموض وظلال بالداخل...
وتضاد المربعات الكبيرة و الصغيرة للشبابيك والفتحات....
مع بعض المستطيلات لتغيير التتجانس....حتي الفرغات الخارجية مسنسنة كأنها أستقطاعات مربعة....والسلالم الطائرة تربط بين الكتل والفرغات....







​
​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أكتوبر 2015)

صورة



تنوع المواد وخطوطها....وأختلافها
يميز بوكس box مبناه التجاري.....

فالحائط الرصاصي بخطوطه البيضاء المربعة عاليا فوق السطح ككتلة تدعم التصميم بالجنب.....ثم يكررها كبوابات خلف الفريمات الطوب ليتنوعا ومن حولهم الزجاج.....والمصمت الابيض الرمادي الخفيف....

حتي في الجنب تقسيمات أخري بدرجة رصاصي أخف وبلون فواصل درجة أخري.....

حتي بروز السقف المظلة المييتل مميزة بال louvers وبروز كمراتها المعدنية....ثم يكرر مظلات مختلفة المناسيب معدنية
للتفاعل مع بعضها ومع مظلة السقف....
مثلما تفاعلات الكتل الرصاصي بالمبني مع بعضها.....

أنها العوائل او العائلات المعمارية....من المواد والتشطيبات....تتألف وكانها دعوة للتسوق العائلي ....
لتصميم مميز لشركة تشطيبات داخلية و خارجية.....

حتي البلاط يتنوع بين الأملس و الخشن....وبين الأبيض و الرصاصي الاملس...والحجر الخشن
أنها المواد وتوظيفها.....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أكتوبر 2015)

صورتين



تموجات البلان....
وكتل البلكونات تكون فريمات بارزة ثنائية وثلاثية...
واللعب الكتل خفف مع الإنحناءات...
والفواصل الرصاصي بين الشقق وبالأرضي...تكمل عزف سيمفونية الأبيض مع الرصاصي







​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أكتوبر 2015)

صورتين


الحجر بلونه البيجات...والخشب الغامق ببرجولاته....
مادتين طبيعيتين تتعاشقا لتعطي أصالة وتراثية وراحة للمبني....
هنا بالمبني ...و
أيضا بمباني ولاندسكيب حديقة الازهر
فما بالك لو أضيف لهم بعض الأرشات والأبراج.....وأستطالات الكتل و الفتحات....والاعمدة
والعراميس والاباليق.....كافية لمبني مميز رائع....من أرض التصميم​​






​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أكتوبر 2015)

الخير في أمتي ليوم الدين....صلي الله عليه وسلم

اللى قاعد على الأرض ده مش دكتور امتياز او نائب او حتى اخصائى ده أ.د حسين خيرى أستاذ جراحة الاوعية الدموية بالقصر العينى . د حسين بقاله 25 سنة بينزل محاضرات دعم لطلبة الفرقة السادسة بيشرحلهم الجراحة كاملة بدون ما يحصل على اى أجر لمدة 25 سنة علشان يوفر عليهم تمن الدروس. د حسين راجل متواضع جدا وطول الوقت فى الكلية وسط الطلبة او فى المستشفى وسط العيانين و ده لأنه معندهوش عيادة خاصة ولا بيشتغل فى مستشفى خاص علشان يكسب ألاف . بيشتغل فى قصر العينى وبس.
د حسين تولى منصب عميد قصر العينى من 2011 الى 2014 و كان أول عميد منتخب فى تاريخ القصر. وحاليا هو نقيب الأطباء.والمنصبين دول هو حصل عليهم بالإنتخابات مش بالتعين . وكسبهم بإكتساح
** الصورة دى ليه وهو قاعد على الأرض بيستريح بعد عملية طويلة ومتعبة ايام لما كان عميد القصر



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أكتوبر 2015)

صورتين


الكتل المنحنية الإليبس...تستمر بأنحناءها كدروة وبوبات للباثيوهات
وتقطع مع الكتل ال flat....و بلون اخر
ويخرج منها كتلة إسطوانية.....
تشكيل وإحتواء للمشروع....











​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أكتوبر 2015)

صورتين



الأفضل دفان الميدة بعد 7 أيام من صبها لأنها تكون وصلت الى أكثر من 75% من قوتها
وتردم بالبوبكات لا الشيول كما في الصورة
عشان ضخمة ووزن الشيول 
.
البوبكيت وهو كما بالصورة أصغر حجم ووزن.....







​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أكتوبر 2015)

صورتين



عندما تبحث في google images .....عن مثلا مشروع لفندق...
هناك فرق في البحث عند كتابة مشروع فندق....أو كتابة أتوكاد فندق....أو مشروع معماري او تخرج فندق.....
كل منهم لها نتائج بحث مختلفة....
مثل ما بالصورتين المرفقتين....
طبعا بالضغط علي الصورة ب google images....حتظهر أكبر 
وبالضغط مرة أخري عليها حتفتح الموضوع الأصلي...أو الموقع 
بتفاصيل أو مناظير أو رسومات أو معلومات أكثر.....
وهكذا لأي موضوع للبحث....أو لأي نوعية مشروع....

​​








​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أكتوبر 2015)

صح وغلط....







​​









​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أكتوبر 2015)

صورة مجمعة


تدرجات الأسقف جميلة....وفريم الكمرة البرجولة رائعة حولهم بأختلاف مستوياتها....
والكتلة البوكس BOX الرأسية تدعمهم من الخلف عالية بإستطالتها....
الرصاصي أدمجه مع الأبيض ككتلة و أعمدة مستطيلة بالأرضي و أماكن اخري....للتفاعل..
نقطة الخلاف حول فكرة ال louvers الخشبية عشوائية التواجد....لا اجد منها وظيفة او شكل يفرق في التصميم...
فما هو رأيك في النقطة دي؟َ!



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أكتوبر 2015)

صورة مجمعة


أستغل الأنكسارات المتغيرة الاتجاهات للبلاطات والفرق بينها للإضاءات الطبيعية الغير مباشرة...
ترمي ظلال علي الزجاج
كقشريات تغطي وتحمل نفسها مع الاعمدة تحتها المصفوفة بأختلاف ميولها....
طبيعة الموقع وأنحداره خدم الفكرة اكثر....
كأنه يحتوي تدرجات المبني





​
​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أكتوبر 2015)

لما تضغط علي الصورة....حتلاقي سهمين علي اليمين و الشمال....
حيعرضوا عليك صور مختلفة 36 صورة
كل مجموع صور للفرش معاهم اللينك الخاص بهم.....
ياريت تقوللي علي النتيجة للينكات و النماذج....عشان أوضحها
أحتفظ بهم علي جهازك بعد االتحميل....


vray secrets 36
Download link:
http://www.mediafire.com/download/p0eae5l6yv5b4qy/vray+secrets+36.rar
password: vray.secrets

https://www.facebook.com/vray.secre...569954034389/1645853135672737/?type=3&theater



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أكتوبر 2015)

5 صور


Youssef Gharbi 
هذا مشروع تخرج اريد رايك فيه شكرا
متحف الفن
.
تصميم مميز...لمتحف رغم الأشكال المنتظمة في البلان...إلا أستخدام الأشكال الأورجانك للفتحات الزجاج بمبالغة حجمها....كان مميز
أدخال اللون البنفسجي للأعمدة أيضا أضاف للتصميم....
عشان كده أفضل لقطات المشروع للواجهات....
كان يفضل وجود كتل بيضاء ضخمة...أورجانك تضاد الزجاج...
أفتكر برضه القبة الإليبس لو كانت أضيف لها ميل في الواجهة حتناسب أكثر الأورجانك الموجود....عن أنتظامها كأنه قبة في أحدي اللقطات....
اللاندسكيب مناسب في الغالب للتصميم.....فيماعدا أختيار النوافير المنتظمة الشكل.....وتكرارية نفس توزيع النخل حول المشروع....
كان يفضل مسطحات تون حشائش تخف تدريجيا للخارج....
أيضا التقسيمات الخضراء المنتظمة الشكل الصغيرة....لا تتناسب مع التصميم.....حتلاقي معظم نقاط النقد....حول أختيارك للاورجانك...وما يقابله من منتظم
هذا لا يقلل من مجهودك...وفكرتك وتمييز مشروعك....
​​

















​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أكتوبر 2015)

اهم مواقع البلوكات الخاصة بالسكتش اب ...



1-​https://3dwarehouse.sketchup.com/.
.... اكبر مكتبة بلوكات على الاطلاق ولكن تحتاج الى بحث لأن فيها نوعيات كثيرة من الاحترافي الى المبتدئ
2-​www.sketchuptexture.com
افضل موقع لتحميل ملفات سكتش اب جاهزة تحوي بلوكات جيدة ويحوي ايضا مكتبة ضخمة من الخامات
3- 3dmodel.vn
موقع جديد نسبيا وفي طور التطوير ... يحوي بلوكات سكتش اب وماكس بدقة عالية وقريبة من بلوكات الماكس وهو موقع جيد جدا
4- sketchup.vn
وهذا الموقع يحوي خليط من الملفات الجاهزة والبلوكات المنفردة .. يتميز بغزارة ملفاته ومن افضل المواقع



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أكتوبر 2015)

6 صور



أنتشرت في مشاريع الطلاب....علاقة جميلة
تجمع بين الإليبسات و الدوائر في تقاطعاتها....
تنوع اللعب بالزجاج وتضاده للمصمت....
تنوع ظهور كتل flat تتكرر لتضاد المنحنية.....بمستويات بكتلة الإليبس و الكتلة الأعلي منها المنحنية....
الأستفادة من البرجولات الخشبية المفتوحة للسماء بالاندسكيب وتقاطعها مع الكتل.....للربط
اللاندسكيب بشرائطه تتهرب من مركز الكتل....أشعاعية لتربط الاندسكيب بالكتل.....
أستخدام لونين أو درجتين للاخضر لحشائش اللاندسكيب والأشجار.....يعطي تألق للأظهار
كلها عناصر تنوع و جمال بالمشروع....
























​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أكتوبر 2015)

صورة مجمعة



طلب احد الاعضاء ( أزي أعمل ماكيت Model ) 
..................................................................
ده موضوع مهم جدا للناس فيديوهات تفصيلية لعمل الماكيت 
الموضوع ده قاعدت ساعتين بعمل يحث عليه 
المصدر...العمارة و الفنون Archi_Arts
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
1- دول 4 دروس لعمل ماكيت لفيلا تفصيلية بطريقة محترفة 
https://www.youtube.com/watch…
............................................................................................
2- فيديو سريع مدته 13 دقيقة 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JFI8SF_V0c
............................................................................................
3- فيديو سريع لعمل ماكيت من الخشب ( حلو جداااا ) 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ept5lAWcmXU
............................................................................................
4- فيديو طويل و سريع لماكيت رائع من الخشب 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbhH_alg2AA
...........................................................................................
5- فيديو لعمل ماكيت لسكشن ... 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCLpg7opco8
..........................................................................................
6- ده فيديو كنت نزلته قبل كده كويس جدااااااا 
https://www.facebook.com/archiarts2000/videos/719138764883147/
...........................................................................................
7- فيديو رااااائع لعمل ماكيت 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQ3vhJE2TLI
.........................................................................................
- الصورة دي فيها لقطات من ال 7 لينكات علشان تعرفها قبل متدخل عليها grin emoticon 
و بكده أكون حولت اني اغطي جزء كبير و ساعدت بنسبة 40% الدور عليك انت لازم تشتغل بأيدك .....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أكتوبر 2015)

المدرسة التفكیكیة DeconstructionArchitecture العمارة التكسیریة : 
تدعو الي ھدم كل الأسس الھندسیة الاقلیدسیة : و تفكیك العمارة الكلاسیكیة و تركیبھا في اشكال مختلفة 
.
یقول المفكر شارلز جنكز في كتابھاnew modernsim إن الدیكونستركشن:
· ھي عمارة التكسیر واللاتماثل وال لاتساق
· ھي عمارة ملیئة بالمفاجآت الغیر متوقعة
· تستخدم مفردات العمارة الكلاسیكیة بصورة معكوسة أو مشوھھ
· عمارة كلاسیكیة وضد الكلاسیكیة.
ابرز روادھا زھا حدید- فرانك جاري
من مذكرة PDF .... رائعة ل م.عمر سليم.... مهاوييس الأيبيم
http://ser3.filedwon.info/f…/1/ur8i8909f3ks0u/fn%20emara.pdf



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أكتوبر 2015)

لا تلوم نفسك.....في فهم المحاضرات.....أو في فهم معلومات الكتب.....
ففهم المعلومات ينقسم الي أقسام....
معلومة تفهم علي الطاير.....علي طول
ومعلومة تفهم وتحتاج أعادات للتثبيت......عدة مرات
ومعلومة تحتاج ان تقراءها في كذا مكان وكذا موضوع و ظروف مختلفة....أي بتلمها علي أجزاء.....
فلا تلوم نفسك....هي دي طبيعة المعلومات والأفكار....
وده ساعات بيخلينا نتضايق من الكتب والمحاضرات.....وبنفضل المعلومات السريعة
فمثلا نشتري كتاب و أول ما تقفل معانا في معلومة....تتغير مشاعرنا نحو الكتاب.....ده كمان ممكن يخلينا نكره الكتب
أنه أشبه في من خبط رأسه في الحيط فيكرر ذلك.....
.
نحتاج أن نعيد تفكيرنا عن الكتاب....ان نتعاون في ذلك.....
فليبحث كل منا ويسأل في أتجاهه عن أبسط و ألذ و أسهل الكتب المعمارية....والتي لها تأثيير....
أسال حد بيحب المجال....مميز....بيدرس في الكلية.....أصحاب الدراسات العليا....
.
لو وجدت هذا الكتاب بالمواصفات المذكورة....أعرض موضوع مميز فيه في مقال بسيط هنا.....مع لينك للكتاب.....
كون لك دور ... الموضوع بسيط....
فنحن سواء نشعر أو لا نشعر علي أبواب حضارات لنا
.
أفتكرت عبارة لل د.أبراهيم الفقي ....قال من يقراء ثلاث كتب في أي مجال أو تخصص .....يصبح من أفضل 5% في العالم في هذا التخصص....
عبارة قوية حقيقي....



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أكتوبر 2015)

معلومه اثناء استلام حديد في الموقع ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 
بطاقة تعريف عدد الاسياخ واﻻقطار والوزن لكل ربطه تعادل 2 طن
م.علي احمد عامر



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أكتوبر 2015)

صورة




حجر بازلت تكسية للحائط
من افضل الاحجار اللي ضد الرطوبه ومنها الوان




​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أكتوبر 2015)

صورة




من دبي....وكيف تعامل مع البرج الإليبس
بعناصر اخري طولية
من مسطحات الزجاج....
وطولية مصمته
أستمر بال CURVE مصمم به الممر و يستمر كمرسي قوارب....
والأليبس يؤثر علي باقي كتل المبني...فتجد فتحة الباثيو إليبس ....وإنحناء ب curve لجز من الواجهة......
ودائرة زجاج بالسطح.....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أكتوبر 2015)

صورة



التشجير أصبح ألهام طبيعي للمصممين.....
في مول تجاري...في أماكن عامة....في اللاندسكيب
وهنا في حضانة...بلونه الأخضر وكمقاعد
تصميم يمميز الفرغ للأطفال....
وربط بين الفرش و العمود والسقف في تشكيل واحد ككونسبت ....وكلون
يعطي بهجة مع ألوان دوائر السقف.....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أكتوبر 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أكتوبر 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أكتوبر 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أكتوبر 2015)

صورة


طول سيخ الكانة...
م. Adel Elareef


​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أكتوبر 2015)

صورة


ينفع استخدم ماء البحر ف الخرسانة العادية (فى حالة عدم وجود حديد)
مع عزل الخرسانة بالبيتومين قبل المسلحة...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أكتوبر 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أكتوبر 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أكتوبر 2015)

تفصيلة مظلة Canopy حديد....plates و مواسير و مسامير

الهندسة والمعلومات



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أكتوبر 2015)

منظور و مسقطين


يفضل تعريض الحمام ليبدء جدار الغرفة 2...عند محاكية الباب
حتي يمكن فرشه ووضع البانيو...
وتزيد عروض البلكونات قليلا حتي يمكن وضع كراسي و جلسات بها....مثلا ممكن تكون بعرض 1.20 سم






جميل تتميل سلالم المدخل مع بوابة الدخول ....
يفضل أنك تعمل المطبخ مفتوح ببار....
أذا امكن ذلك...









​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أكتوبر 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أكتوبر 2015)

8 صور


أنكسار الفيلتين وتكوين فرغات للمدخل و الحديقة.....
وخروج الكتل الخضراء من الأبيض....سواء خروج بكتل واضحة مثلثة أو بسيط ببروز...
أستخدم الرصاصي الغامق ككمر و مظلات....تتفاعل حول المدخل و البوابات للربط


























مربعات الشبابيك بتكرارها لها تأثير....







​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2015)

صورة


الحلول الكلاسيكية السهل الراقي....
والأعمدة الإسطوانية الدبل هايت الملساء بكرانيشها وقواعدها....
تضاد وتظهر الحوائط بخطوط عراميسها الأفقية....


وكورنيشة السطح المراية بتفاصيلها...وفتحات نصف دائرية و flat
والبرامق



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2015)

صورة


التأثير الخشبي وتعاشقة مع الأبيض....
وتداخلات تصميمهما
مستفيدا منها كممرات وحدائق فوق السقف وممرات أسفلها
محمله علي أعمدة
أوجدت فرغات وأدمجت اللاندسكيب بالمباني....وربطت بينها
داخل الحل الدائري



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2015)

صورة



ربما أضافة للتصميم....ولكنها أثرت به
من العمودين بالجانبين بكمراتها المتموجة....في تبادل
وتفاعل الماخل بنهايتها النصف دائرية و فتحاتها الدائرية و زجاج حولها
وخروج مظلات منحنية فوق المداخل....
ومسطحات الزجاج أكدت الكتل والتنوع



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2015)

صورة





عندما تتفاعل الأعمدة الإسطوانية.....والإضاءات الإسطوانية
والإرضية الإليبس الخشبية
مع الباثيو الإليبس
أعطت انفتاح و ديناميكية بالداخل....وإنفتاح علي الخارج



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2015)

صورة



الحل النصف دائري بتقسيماته الأشعاعية من المركز
وتفاعلها مع الخطوط ال flat
وفي أطراف الأرض حلول جزء دائرية تتفاعل مع بعضها
ليحل بها تخطيط منطقته داخل أنحناءات الشبكة الرئيسية للطرق



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أكتوبر 2015)

صورة


تحت سقفه المنحني غالبا لمول تجاري ...
و لتعطي فرغات منفتحة رائعة بين السقف وما أسفله
رفع السقف فوق الأعمدة المعدنية الإسطوانية الرفيعة...
منطلق في وضع كتل أسفله ما بين كتل مودرن....
واخري style قديم مستطيل بفتحاته المتكرره القريبة من المربع
وتفاعل الإسطوانة مع المستطيل



​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 نوفمبر 2015)

موقع أجنبي به رسومات و بلوكات كثييرة لمشاريع مصنفة 2d & 3d
ساعات بندور عليها و صعب نلاقيها
http://www.freedwg.eu/index.htm 
مثلا لو مشروعك مطارات حتلاقي رسومات لطائرات...ممرات...رسومات لأزرع الممرات التي تربط بين المبني و الطائرات و غيرها....
وهكذا لباقي المشاريع والبلوكات


​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة
​


مايكل جريفز...اعماله معروفة ومدرسته الخاصة بجرأة ألوانها
وحبه للكتل الإسطوانية و الهرمية و اللعب بالأعمدة الخشبية الكثيفة المائلة
هو من صمم قرية الجونة بمصر كما بالصورة
وقد يكون هو صاحب فكرة اللعب بالكتل المختلفة والألوان 
في تصميم حضانات ورواد الأطفال.....كما بالصورة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 نوفمبر 2015)

ممكن الواحد ساعات يسأل نفسه....ليه نبحث عن الجديد في العمارة....
وليه بندور وراء أعمال المعماريين المحليين و العالميين بكل مكان....
وليه تضيع الوقت....وأيه الفائدة من كده....وليه التعب....وليه ....


أذا كان ما نراه من أعمال حيفتح شهياتنا المعمارية...حيزود أدراك لما وراء الصورة...
حننطلق مع فكر المعماري المصمم الجامح....ونطير فوق جواد أحلامه...
حيكسر كل ما هو حبيس النفس وأمكانتيها...التي حبسته العادة و التكرار و المفروض....
أذا كان حينطلق خيال و عقل و فكر....قد خلقنا به لسبب...أذا كانت حتحرك مشاعر و تربط علاقات 
و تكون جماليات لا يدركها عقلنا الحالي....الذي ظننا وأقنعونا أنه محدود ......
بل لا يقدر....ومع كل هذه الأنطلاقات والأنفتحات...

مش من جاور السعيد يسعد...
فما بالك بمن جاور معماريين عالميين....مش أفكارك و أحلامك تأتي لك بالأقدار .....
فقد يأتي قدر....لم تكون تحلم به....ليضع أفكارك و أحلامك وأمانيك....
فوق الورق......وعلي الأرض

​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



دة لينك هتلاقوا فيه اكتر من 100 مشروع تخرج .. بالتوفيق ..
مشاريع مشابهة واخراج لباكلوريوس
http://s155.photobucket.com/…/library/graduation%20projects…



​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة


تبادل الكتل....بأختلاف أحجامها
وفرغات الباثيوهات الداخلية...
بشكل جديد كالقطرات.....





​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة


تبادل بين كتل دورين بلكونات الادوار...
مع دبل هايت كتلة بالأرضي....



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة


وسط تكرارية بلكونات الأدوار...
أستقطع 3 أدوار منها لتكون مسطحات زجاج غاطسة
ويضادها بروز كتلة زجاج أخري مربعة
تبادل بين الغاطس و البارز....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 نوفمبر 2015)

7 صور



خطوات نحت واجهة متجر ديور "Dior"
كأنها بتلات زهرة بيضاء..

مش متاكد من ترتيب خطوات الصور....ياريت لو حد عنده فكره بتنفيذها
​























​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة


أصبحت طرق إضاءة الأبراج .... إضافة وفن معماري



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة


مبالغة تفاصيل رسومات أرضية الساحة الرصاصي
بين العمارات بالاندسكيب

وألوان النبيتي بأركان كتل العمارات وسط الأبيض و الرصاصي



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة


الأعمدة السور الأربعة المستطيلة
و علاقتها و تأثيرها مع مدخل المبني الدبل هايت



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



تصميم لبرج أشبه بالشراع...
أنحناء أعلاه ببلكونات متدرجة...والفريمات الخارجية حول المبني 
من بدايته للأنحناءات
وكتل رأسية بالأدوار الأولي تبرز من خلاله وتضاد المنحني
وكتلة بفريماتها المائلة بالمنتصف أعلي من الرأسية
تحمل الكتلة الزجاج

وأنحناءات برجولة الأرضي الدبل هايت بأعمدتها و ممرتها
وكانها تداعب أنحناءات رأسية المبني....







​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة


تموجات السلالم
وإنحناءات أورجانك المسطحات الخضراء
والحائط الحجري المنحني لأعلي

عناصر تساعد علي التنوع والإستمتاع بالاندسكيب



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



يعطي فكرة عن تشكيل الكولسترات كواجهات المباني
بتنوع تشكيلها وتفاصيلها
وليس لازما تلك التشكيلات و التفاصيل
ممكن أختيار أشكال اخري
انكسارات المبني ساعدته علي ذلك التشكيل
فهي توجد ظلال و خصوصية 
وربما يزرع نباتات متسلقة حولها







​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



إليبسات مختلفة الأحجام و الأتجهات 
وتأثيرها بالتصميم الخاجي لمبناه الرياضي
وتأثيرها بالداخل
أوجدت نوع من الجلسات و الظلال للاعبين و المشاهدين
خصوصا في المناطق الحارة....أو التي يوجد بها رياح 

ومظلة لجزء من الإليبس بأحدي الملاعب















​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



تكرارات الادوار و الأسقف الجيبول gable...
ثم مفاجات اخري
مفاجأة اللعب بالخشب برأستها و مائلة و مائلة وكانها تحمل كتلة الفرميد وكرر الاعمدة الخشب المائلة الحاملة بباقي تكرارية الواجهة الطويلة

ومفاجأة لعب أخري ببروز المدخل الخشبي المنحني وبينهم الزجاج...
ومفاجاة مبني الاخر الأقل أرتفاع...بشكل سقفه القرميد منه ال gable ليربطه بالمبني المرتفع ولينتهي كهرم...ليميزه خراجيا و ليوجد فراغ مميز داخليا يساعد مصمم الديكور...
وأطلف أعمدة رصاصي حجرية ضخمة....وكررها ضخمة مرتفعة
كاعمدة و اكتاف بالمبني العالي للربط بينهما....

وفريمات خشبية رأسية بين الزجاج بإستطالتها لتشكيل المبني و الربط بالأخر

ومسطحات الزجاج بلونيهما الشفاف والازرق مع زجاج مظلة المبني المنحنية اوجدت علاقة بين القديم و الحديث....







​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



أنحناءات و فلات flat
وتنوع العناصر بين الموردن و القديم
بين الحجري و الخشبي أو المعدني و الزجاج

ومسطحات زجاج الأرضي والاعمدة امامها بشكل حرف U مثل تفريغ الجزء المنحني بالمبني.... واللعب برأسيات الخشب أو المعدني بإستطالتها لتشكل المبني....
والإضاءات ساعدته في أبراز مبناه

حتي انطلاق زجاج سور بلكونة الاول المنطلق بدون كوبسته....أوجد تضاد المودرن مع الحجر القديم







​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



الطراز القبطي الكلاسيكي القديم...وتأثيره
يكسب المبني style خاص به
بلونه الأبيض و الغامق سواء بني أو طوبي أو درجاتهم
والتعبير بالأكتاف الضخمة الأربعة وقواعدها الضخمة
وجوانب الشبابيك البارزة المسنسنة
وكوابيل السقف البارز....
وليس شرط ان تكون سيمترية الشكل و التصميم...بل يمكن أدماج عناصرها في برج سكني كبير....
بأختلاف جملها المعمارية










​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



الاعمدة و الطراز الكلاسيكي الفخم الشكل...
أعمدة دبل هايت كورنثيه...بتيجانها
لتظلل المدخل و الجلسات أسفلها
وتحمل معها بلكونة الاول.....
وانهائها بالمثلث الفرنتونة ...الذي يتفاعل مع الأعمدة و التصميم كوحدة واحدة تعزف مع بعضها....
تاركا باقي سبابيك المبني لتعبر ببساطة كفلات FLAT و نصف دائرية
وجمال العراميس وهي الخطوط الأفقية الغاطسة ولكنه هنا وضعها فقط بالأركان عريضة كأكتاف أو أعمدة...
وفريمات باكتات خشب الشبابيك تقسم مسطحات زجاجها لمستطيلات....

كرر كورنيشة المبني قبل السطح بتفاصيلها...وبروز مربعات مزخرفة منها...يمكن الحصول عليها من تفاصيل الصور و الرسومات من google images....

وحتي الحديد الفورفورجية المخالف بلونه الأسود و رسوماته المنحنية يشكل ابلكونات وسور السطح

ليصبح تصميم مميز ومعبر وغني







​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة


أختلاف التوجيهات من العناصر الاكثر تأثيير للتصميم....
ربما التغيير....ربما كسر الرتابة....ربما أطلالة أفضل لأجزاء المبني 
علي منظر معين.....
واللعب بالأسقف القرميد...بأختلاف أرتفاعاتها 
وحتي كممرات مظللة بأعمدتها
وحتي كبواكي بالأرضي بأرشات اعمدتها كممرات و جلسات....

وكون بها باثيوهات داخلية مفتوحة....أفنية
المربع منها كما بجوار المسجد....والمتفتوحة علي الخارج
تضيف بإضاءاتها الطبيعية للداخل....

وعناصر اللاندسكيب تداعبها....بإنحناياتها...الإليبسات و الدوائر و أجزائها
فتكسب التصميم مزاقه وطبيعته الخاصه به....







​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



الخشب من الأرض...
نقطتعه لنصنع منه الأثاث....ونستخدمه كمعماريين
في الديكور الداخلي....وهنا بخارج المبني
بطبيعتته الدافئة بتلقائيته....أنه عنصر غني للمبني
يضيف الكثييير....
مع الأبيض مع البيج.....مع الحجري
وأجاد المعماري اللعب به...ليخلق به فرغات داخلية و خارجية وممرات
وهنا اللعب بالبرجوات وتقاطعاتها وبروز الخشب حتي خارج الكمر

ويستطف حول حمام السباحة....ليظلل ويحدد نوعا مع الممرات و الجلسات....

ويوجد للمبني طعم خاص به....يمييزه به

​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة


ما موقف هذا الحديد من الاستخدام
وهل يوجد طرق معالجة
.
لو الطبقة اكسيد حديدوز احمرار فقط زى الفل لو اكسيد حديدبك صدأ يقع عند الطرق عليه
يجب مراشمته جيدا ويمكن استخدامه بعد موافقة جهاز الاشراف
.




​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة


من واقعنا

من ينفذ اولا
عندما تلتقي كمرتان فوق العمود
فان الكمرة التي تستند على الاتجاه الطويل من العمود تنفذ اولا
وتمتد كاناتها تحت الكمرة الأخري



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة


س ٢٤ ما فائدة عمل الرجل فى الحديد الكمرات والاعمدة والبلاطات وغيرھا ؟
منع حدوث التشريخ فى نهاية الكمرة نتيجة تولد عزم سالب 
تحدد قطاع الكمرة من ناحية الارتفاع 
تمنع سقوط الحديد اثناء الصب 
مقاومة القص الافقى * أهم نقطة>>>>>>>>> عمل وصلة قويه بين الكمرة والعمود لمقاومة القوة الأفقية نتيجة الزلازل...... لذلك لاتتهاون في استلامها خاصة في المباني العالي.



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

eng_zeyad
مشاريع ريفيت (اكثر من 200مشروع )
تم رفع ما يقارب ال 400 مشروع ممكن بعض الملفات لا يعمل معك لانه تم حفظة علي اصدار اعلي او به تلف هناك مشاريع مساحتها كبيرة 400 ميجا و هناك ملفات مساحتها صغيرة حسب المشروع لكن في المجمل ستحمل مشاريع كثيرة استخدمها في عملي
ان شاء الله ارفع مجموعة اخري مختلفة لكم
https://www.mediafire.com/folder/1k8f3da36y3b3/PROJECTS
أو المصدر
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t545437.html
ياريت حد لو ينزل الملفات علي الجهاز عنده ويرفعها علي 
موقع sendspace.com
ويرسل لنا اللينك للنشر......



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



تحميل كتاب عمارة من أجل الناس - أعمال حسن فتحي الكاملة
http://www.mediafire.com/…/%D8%AD%D8%B3%D9%86+%D9%81%D8%AA%…



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة

تصريف المياه للاسطح الافقية 
ميل خرسانة الميول واحد في المئة الى بالوعة التصريف



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



تركيب البسكوت في الاربع جهات من العمود يوفر طبقة حماية لحديد التسليح من الاربعة الاوجه​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



من واقعنا :
لماذا توضع جسور ( كمرات) ساقطة في السقف الهردي ؟ 
ببساطة جدا الجسر الساقط أكثر تحملا من الجسر الهردي ( لا كما يروج له بعض المقاولين بالعكس )
و عندما يجد المهندس المصمم أن هذه الكمرة أصبحت لا تقاوم التقوس نتيجة كبر طول بحرها أو كثرة الأحمال عليها فأنه يحولها الى كمرة ساقطة .
أحيانا يقابل المصمم فتحات في السقف مثل البهو أو المناور أو بيت الدرج أو غيرها فيضطر الى تحويل الكمرة من هردي الى ساقطة ,



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



من واقعنا :
الطرق اسفل الاعمدة أثناء الصب يقلل من حدوث تعشيش 
لكنه لا يعفي من استخدام الهزاز



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

مشروعك...ضع فيه ما تمتلك من قدرات
فلو طالب لن يكلفك شئ...فقط هي لعب بالكتل...ويسهل علي من يلعب بالكتل الوظيفية وتشكيل المبني معها كيفما يشاء...
وبغض النظر عن من يشكل الاخر....إلا أن في النهاية المبني يكون به أمكانيات معمارية ....شكلا ووظيفة و جمالا....
وحتي لو المشروع لخريج...فالوصول به الي أقصي درجات يمكن أن يتفاعل معها مالك المشروع....ويتقبله ويتمكن من تكلفته....
تعايش مع حلم المالك و حلم الساكن.....من أدوات المعماري
نحن لا نبني لنعيش أو نخلص مشروع ونسلمه ونخلص.....
المعماري بيبني حلم....بيعيشه بتفاصيله....حتي يستلمه صاحبه ويبدء هو ليعيشه.....
أو يعيش حلمه....



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



يتم اللجوء الى الخوازيق في حالة أدراك المصمم
ان طبقات التربة المراد تأسيس المشروع عليها لن
تستطيع تحمل الأحمال التصميمية المنقولة لها من
المبنى وذلك إما لضعف هذه الطبقات أو لارتفاع
منسوب المياه أو قربها من البحر ... أو لعظم تلك
الأحمال.



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة


Daar arch
مميز البلكونات الأبراج...بالسطح فوق الإسطوانية...
وكبلكونة بالأولي ...
والاعمدة و الأرشات....
وإنحراف 45 بكتلة الأرضي عن الأول....
أوجدوا تأثييرات بالفيلا.....













​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة


Daar arch
تدرجات الكتل في البلان و الواجهة....بوكسات boxes رخام بيج...
وأدخل معها الكمر الرصاصي
وانكسارات الجدران بدوائرها...وبلاطات مادتها....بتبادل.....











​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



أختلاف اللون القريب من ألوان الأرض...السيمون أو الطوبي الفاتح...أو الطميي أو الرملي الغامق
مع اللون الأبيض بتضاد...
عناصر من القباب و الاعمدة و البرجولات الخشبية والأبراج....والمشربيات الخشبية.....والعناصر الخشبية....والأرشات....
مع أختلاف التوجيهات...بين الكتل ...45....ورائعة هنا مع كتل المربعات....بأختلاف مناسيبها....ويبقي النخيل.....



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



حلول من أحدي جامعات السعودية....
بتجمعات دائرية من المباني السكنية و كتل الشرائط المنحنية لأستخدامات أخري.....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



أسكتشات....
تظليلات....ظلال سوداء..وخطوط خفيفة رفيعة...وأخري غليظة....وأخري متقاطعة
ومساحات بيضاء....
أختلاف الدرجات والتخانات أظهرتها....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



أشتراك الدفعة المعمارية....كل واحد بمبني من تصميمه 
وعمل موكيت للمبني...مثل برج سكني تجاري
ثم أشتراكهم جماعيا في عمل موكيت يجمع مبانيهم....
فكرة رائعة ....ويشجع علي العمل الجماعي والمشاركة.....
ويعطي فكرة وخبرة في عمل الماكيتات الضخمة وطرقها....
وأكثر رائع أذا أشتركت الجامعة مع شركة تنفيذ مقاولات كبري....في أن يكون المشروع ولو حتي من احدي الأفكار المطروحة للتنفيذ.....وممكن يكون المباني كالأستاد والخدامات التكميلية والشوارع وخلافه عمل مشترك.....بينهم



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة


كارثة...احذر التقليد
تحميل العمود الخرسانى على البلوك مباشرة
المقاول بيقول و بيأكد انه ملآ داخل البلوك المفرغ بخلطة و ان الوضع امن جدا
و الاستشارى بيقوله احلف ههههههههههههههههه

.


خطأ فادح جدا فاعمال الخرسانة المسلحة يجب ان تكون نظيفة وخالية من اي عيوب او اشكالات 

اعمال البناء بالطوب او البلك يجب ان لا تتداخل مع الخرسانة المسلحة وخصوصا في الهياكل الانشائية لان ذلك يضعفها



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



تضاد وتباين....بين بلاطات الحجر العرضية بألونها البيج ...مع مسطحات الزجاج العاكس بإستطالتها الرائعة كبوابات...و بفريمات تقسيماتها المستطيلةإستطالات مسطحات الزجاج...أثرت أيضا بإستطالات لأعمدة و اكتاف الحجر حولها.....



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



مشروع طالب لمتحف
الكتلة المنحنية الحلزونية....
وخروج كتل مهربة من المركز...وبينها مداخل ومخارج للمشروع
وكتلة ضخمة ربطها بنهاية المنحني....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



بكلفة 10 ملايين ريال إنشاء متحف جديد بحائل - جريدة الرياض
.
جميل الإسطوانة بأنحناءها ....والكتلة الفلات flat و شطفها عند المدخل
يأكد المدخل ويكون فراغ له...
مع فراغ الإسطوانة الداخلي. .
وتأثيير بروز الكتل المتدرجة لمباني كانها تراثية قديمة من الإسطوانة....تفاعلات رائعة للإسطواني والمثلثين و الفلات....والقديمأضافة الخشب الداكن كبرجولات بالممرات....وبسطح المبني....فوق التغطيات الزجاج
يرمي ظلال بالداخل....ويربط بين عناصر المشروع
وأصالة وطبيعية تاثيره.....



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة




م. إبراهيم بخاطره

سؤال وجواب
لماذا لم تستلم الشغل بميزان القامة....او بقدة ألومنيوم وميزان مياة لأوتار السطح
.
أخي الكريم هناك خطأ جسيم في طريقة الاستلام وهو وضع الميزان ذو الطول الصغير علي الوتر ذو الطول الكبير يجب استخدام قدة او الاستلام بوضع تخانات بسمك معين بداية الوتر ونهايته وشد خيط علي التخانة وقياس المسافة بين الخيط المشدود والوتر وشكرا
.
الجواب
علي فكره 
المساح استلم هذا الشغل كله 
انا فقط كنت باشيك 




​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

صور مجمعة



م. إبراهيم بخاطره
الأوتار الخاصه بعزل الاسطح 
س : معلومة تيك اواي للمهندسين حديثي التخرج 
أنا بأستلم وبأتأكد من إيه !!؟؟
الجواب :-
أنا بأشيك علي ميول الأوتار علي سطح السقف لاني هصب خرسانه ميول وهبدأ في إجراءات عزل السقف
وطبعا لازم انظف السقف من أي Loosing material علي السطح قبل البدء باجراءات العزل
وزي مانتم شايفين يفضل تنفيذ أوتار بميول معينه علي اتجاه صرف المياه وفقا لل shop drawing المعتمد عشان تنفذ عليهم عزل الاسطح من العزل المائي والحراري وغالبا ما بتبدأ الاوتار بسمك مثلا من 6:7 سم وبيصل حتي 3:4 سم عند فتحه الصرف علي السقف او علي حسب المخططات المعتمده عندك بالمشروع
ملحوظه :-
ترتيب طبقات العزل للاسطح ( وخاصه ترتيب العزل المائي والحراري ) مختلف فيه بين كثير من المهندسين وايضا مختلف فيه بين كثير من المكاتب الاستشاريه الكبرى كمان وكل واحد معاه اسبابه المقنعه
عشان كدا مش عاوزين نغوص في الاختلاف فكلاهما صحيح
1- لان البعض بيري انه يحط العزل الحراري الاول ثم العزل المائي فوقيه بحجه ان العزل المائي بيحمي العزل الحراري من تسرب المياه اليه
2- والبعض الاخر يرى أن يضع العزل المائي اولا ثم العزل الحراري وخاصه في المباني السكنيه وذلك تلافيا لان السكان عندما يركبون الدش يضطرون الي تثبيت مسامير في السطح مما قد يضر بعزل الرطوبه لو كان ترتيبه فوق وقريبا من السطح مما سيؤدي الي تسرب المياه من خلال الضرر الذي حدث بسبب مسامير تثبيت الدش




​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة




السقف الأورجانك بإضاءات خفية في الجوانب....
وإسبوتس إضاءات صغيرة بيه....
هل هو من الجبس؟! وما نوع الأسبوتس دي....
جميلة الأسقف الأورجانك تضاد بنعومة ملمسها...خشن الحوائط الطوب.....والمرايا
ونعومة ملمس سطح الأثاث.....





​​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة


محتاج رايكم في العمود دة 
واية حله او الاسلوب الامثل لترميمه
بس ياريت من اهل الخبرة لانه في موقع
..
الأفضل التكسير لأنها تشكل مناطق ضعف في العمود وتضعف الحمولة المصمم عليها العمود الى نسبة كبيرة

​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة




خروج كتل flat بوكس من كتلة الإليبس ellipse أو الانحناء
وكتلة اخري بطول المبني تدعمه من الخلف...
ومبالغة السقف البارز...
وجمال تأثير الحجر البيج مع درجات الازرق والزجاج....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



اللعب بالشبابيك رأسيا و أفقيا وبروزاتها
المظللة علي الزجاج وبالداخل....
وتقسيمات الواجهات ببلاطات مستطيلة أيضا....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



إليبس كبير...ودوائر...وخروج مماس للإليبس كممر بالبحر
وأستقطعات من الإليبس ...مياة....ومرفأ للنشات والقوارب
رائعة من اعلي بما يميز المدينة....وحتي يحسها الماشي حولها



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

دراسات

من لوح الدراسات.... 
حركة المرور و اتجاهات الحركة .....
أطلاله المبني .....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

تحميل كتاب ... time saver....أنجليزي
http://www.mediafire.com/?ue7q8u5028ocun0



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

مقتطفات معمارية....او صفحة معمارية من كتاب
سنعرض ولو صفحة...
ربما تحببنا وتجذبنا أكثر للكتاب المعماري المهجور.....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

من صفحة ....Visual Architecture
رساله ماجيستير المهندس ايهاب قنديل
معاير ادراك عناصر الموقع فى الفراغات الحضريه....لينك التحميل
Cognition of the site elements criteria in urban spaces
http://www.mediafire.com/…/Cognition+of+the+site+elements+c…



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



ليس الأسود معناه أنه سئ...للتشطيب
يتوقف علي التصميم....
برائعته وأدخال شلال الذهبي الأصفر علي الأسود الرصاصي...
للجدار....
ولبعض الأرضية....بخطوطها الذهبي...

وموجة أخري ولكن رأسية للمراية....من المربعات السيراميك.....

وفجوة الحائط السوداء بأرش.....
جميلة الابتكارات....تعطي حياة للتصميم وللمسكن....













​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة


تأثير المصمت مع الزجاج....
وتأثير الغاطس الزجاجي بينهما ....مع البارز الزجاجي
وفرق أرتفاعات الكتلتين....
وكتلة مصمته...والاخري بأعمدة وزجاج بينها بالأرضي......



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



#أنا_معماري
تموجات بالبلان plan....
تموجات بخط سماء المبني....
وظلال ترمي من البلاطات البارزة علي تموجات الواجهة.....

علاقات جميلة و جديدة....سواء كانت وسط الزجاج....أو مصمت أبيض....أ و مايراه المصمم...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

عائلة هندسسية....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة


ما فائده الأكس فى القاعده : الفائده من الأكسات 
1.عند تركيب القاعده بره بتربط بالأكس علشان متفلتش منهم وهما بينزلوها
2. تحديد سنتر العمود بدقه خصوصا ان قطر الحديد قليل
3. لضمان ان زوايا القاعده الأربعه قائمه 
4. اذا كانت القاعده مربعه و العمود مقطعه مربع يجب ان يكون مركز العمود ينطبق على مركز القاعده ويكزن عند تقاطع القطرين وبحيث تكون الرفرفه متساويه لجميع الجهات.....
.
رأي اخر
انا شايف ان الكافر كبير جدا جدا القاعده دى هتشرخ ثانيا مفيش حاجه ماسكه ارجل القاعده خالص رابعا الوتر ده ملوش لازمه ف تحديده العمود العمود يا بيتحدد باكسات من الخنزيره يا اما توتال ستيشن



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

حميل عندما يتفاعل تصميم المشروع مع أخراجه....
خطوطه المنكسره.....درجات وتونات ألوان....تهشيرات hatching....







​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة


تنفيذ الاوتار الخرسانية قبل فرش حديد اللبشة المسلحة ،، 
السؤال امتى بنستخدم الاوتار و امتى بنستخدم البسكوت ؟؟ 
_��__
.
اذا كان وزن الحديد تقيل بمعني ممكن حديد لبشه قطر ٣٢ و الحديد متكثف فالبسكويت لن يستطيع ان يرفعه و بالتالي نلجأ للاوتار لضمان عمل الكفر الخرساني المطلوب
_


​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



كتاب تحليل الموقع للدكتور طارق أبو عوف
اللينك يعمل بكفاءة وجربته وشاهدت محتويات الكتاب....
http://www.mediafire.com/?l15xj3dt3lahl13



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



و حماية الحديد من الرطوبة و الاختلاط بالتربة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 نوفمبر 2015)

الردم بطبقات من 20-30 سم بشكل عام يتم لعدة اسباب
اولا : تأثير الدمك يكون اكثر فاعليه في هذا السمك
ثانبا : صعوبة نجاح اختبار البروكتر اذا تجاوز هذا السمك
ثالثا : سهولة اختراق الماء للطبقه في هذا السمك
رابعا: سهوله ازالة الطبقة اذا استدعت الحاجه لذلك



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



التعشيش في الخرسانة
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
بعض أسباب التعشيش في الخرسانة, وطريقة معالجتها :_
أسباب للتعشيش في الخرسانة منها :
1- عدم استعمال الهزاز(الرجاج) أثناء الصب أو استعماله بشكل ضعيف.
2- زيادة نسبة الماء بالخرسانة مما يؤدي إلى فصل مكونات الخرسانة عن بعضها.
3- كثافة في التسليح وقرب الأسياخ من بعضها.
4- وجود بعض العوائق بالقالب(الطوبار) الخشبي تؤدي إلى وقوف قطع من الركام بمنطقة ما و وعدم وصول الخرسانة حولها.
>>
لمعالجة التعشيش ما عليك الا ان تقوم بتنظيف المكان جيدا وشراء مواد خصوصية باسم E-poxy وخلطها جيدا وتكسير مكان التعشيش من خلالها علما بان الماده سريعة النشفان وتعطيك تعويض جيد عن جهد الخرسانة قد يصل اجهاد الماده الى 650 كيلو اى ما يعادل 3 اضعاف الخرسانة.
>>
أما طريقة المعالجة فتتم على الشكل التالي:
1-إزالة منطقة التعشيش والخرسانة الضعيفة وحتى الوصول للخرسانة القوية.
2- تنظيف منطقة المعالجة.
3- دهان التسليح بمادة برايمر خاص أو يمكن دهان التسليح بنفس مادة الإصلاح.
4- يتم ترطيب المنطقة المراد معالجتها.
4- يتم تنفيذ مادة الأصلاح على المنطقة المعالجة على شكل طبقات من الداخل نحو الخارج.







​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 نوفمبر 2015)

صورتين




خلال واجهات الزجاج...وعمل فريمات رأسية و طولية من الاعمدة و الكمر...
وتأثيير الاعمدة الخشبية بالواجهات ككاسرات أشعة شمس....
واعطت تأثيير رائع للمشروع....







​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 نوفمبر 2015)

صورتين



أفتكر يحاول المصمم من خلال تنوع أرتفاعات شبابيكة المائلة
أما أطلالة علي نهر أو منظر ما...
وتعمل أيضا ككاسرات لأشعة الشمس الحادة....
بسطحها المائل بتأثيرات الحجر كالواجهة....وكانه يقشرها من علي الواجهة
وقد فعلها أيضا نورمان فوستر بمبناه بأنجلترا المطل علي النهر...
كما بالصورة بلون أسود








​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة




محاولات عربية لتأثر اللمسات العربية علي التصاميم الحديثة
وهنا بشكل هلالي وخروج كتلتين رأسيتين زجاج بالأجناب











​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



تفاعل خطوط السقف بفتحات إضاءاته...
مع تصميم أرفف الكتب...
وأتجاهات عالمية للربط بين المعماري و التصميم الداخلي و الاثاث



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 نوفمبر 2015)

8 صور



مشروع تخرج الطالبة: امنية سعيد عبد الحميد خان.
الدولة : اليمن/عدن .

جامعة عدن /كلية الهندسة /قسم عمارة

الاستدامة هي "تلبية احتياجات الأجيال الحالية دون الإضرار بقدرة الأجيال القادمة.
وهدا المفهوم انعكس في تنمية المشروع في اكثر من جانب من التنمية الاقتصادية في ظل حماية البيئة 
وخفض استهلاك الطاقة ,واستغلال الموارد الطبيعية
والاعتماد بشكل كبير على مصادر الطاقة المتجددة
وهذه المفاهيم جميعها ما هي إلا طرق وأساليب جديدة لتصميم والتشييد وتستحضــــر التحديات البيئية والاقتصادية ، المشروع ثم تصميمه وتشغيله بأساليب وتقنيــــات متطورة تسهم
في تقليل الأثر البيئي، وفي نفس الوقت تقود إلى خفض التكاليف وعلى وجــه الخصــوص تكــاليف التشغيل والصيانة (Running Costs)
كما أنها تسهم في توفير بيئــة عمرانية آمنة ومريحــة.


الفكرة العامة للمشروع :

دمج التصميم بين الحاضر والقديم وعمل على توفير التقنيات الحاضرة للأسطح الخضراء والخلايا الشمسية لتوفير الطاقة ، ومن القديم اخدت الطراز الاسلامي العريق ليشكل نقطة التقاء ودمج بينهما خاصة وان المشروع صمم على بلد اسلامي يعتز بثقافته.
المشروع يتسع ل 3 الف نسمة مؤلف من اربع مستويات سكنية ما يعادل 442 شقة سكنية, كل مستوى يشمل جناح خاص في المبنى لتوفير الخصوصية والعزل الصوتي اللازم وقد تم الربط بحسور حدائقي مشتركة لتساهم بالتقارب الفكري والاجتماعي والثقافي المفقود في العصر الحديث.

يحتوي المشروع حديقة مركزية تساهم في توفير التهوية وتوفير اطلاله مناسبه للمبنى.
يشمل المبنى على تدرجات في الشقق بارتفاع ادوارها المائل باتجها الجنوب ليساهم بالاستغلال الامثل للاسقاط الشمسية على الالواح الشمسية على الاسقف وبالتالي توفير 75% من الطاقة النظيفة المتجددة للمبنى .

الاسطح الخضراء ساهمت بالعزل الحراري للمبنى المقام في منطقة تتسم بدرجة حرارة مرتفع نسبيا .
المشربيات العربية اتسمت بالطابع الاسلامي ساهمت هي الاخرى على توفير الاضاءة والظل مع التهوية الجيدة للفراغات للتقليل من استهلاك الطاقة

الخلايا الشمسية شملت مساحة 30 الف م2 وغطت 75% من الطاقة المستهلكة في المجمع السكني
فكرة المشروع مستوحاه من فكرة المنزل القديم الدي يحتوي على فناء يضم كل افراد العائلة فيه يمارس كل الانشطة الاسرية وقد طبق هذا بفكرة الحديقة المركزية في المشروع الدي كانت محور التقاء ثقافي واجتماعي لسكان المجمع.
الحديقة كانت على اتجاه حركة الرياح حيث انها وفرت التهوية الكافية للمشروع بسبب ارتداداتها المتناسقة على مسار المشروع.

الحديقة كانت في مركز المشروع ( المجمع السكني وعلى امتداه) لتكون محور التقاء اجتماعي وثقافي للسكان وايضا بعيدة عن محور حركة السيارات والضوضاء – السيارات والانارة والمضلات ايضا تعمل على طاقة نظيفة متجددة – الطاقة الشمسية






































​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 نوفمبر 2015)

صورتين



مشروع مركز طبي بمصر







​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 نوفمبر 2015)

م. Ismael Ahmad
في موقع صيني فيه بلوكات رائعة 

3d66.com
مش بس بلوكات (( بلوكات + ملفات ies + ماتيريال + ....)))







​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



الجماليه الفذه تكمن في تناسق الكتل والنسب رغم وحدويه مادة البناء. رائع



​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



سؤال 
ليه الفتحات دى مختلفة ف الشكل ؟؟؟
.
الجريل الواسع تكييف و الجريل الضيق راجع الهواء



​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 نوفمبر 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 نوفمبر 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 نوفمبر 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 نوفمبر 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 نوفمبر 2015)

تحت ظلال الحديد
اجمل حديقة يعشقها 
واسعد اوقات يقضيها 
مهندس التنفيذ
.
حب المهنة
من مهندسنا الغالي عبد الغني الجند



​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 نوفمبر 2015)

5 صور


مشروع Mahmoud Yousseif
مركز لغات الأجنبية...
الزقازيق
​

















​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة مجمعة




هذه ليست hollow blocks slab ولكن ribbed slab حيث يتم تشكيل الاعصاب بالفرمات ال pvc
ثم فكها بعد انتهاء الصب ولا تعطى سطح flat مثل ال hollow bloks 
ولكن سطح تظهر فيه الاعصاب ، 
ويمكن ان تكون one way او two way.



​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



محاولا الربط بين كتل مشروعه....أنصاف إليبسين متبادلين بأزاحة بينهما
وأختلاف أرتفاعهما و ميل بسطح احداهما
وتقسيمهما الأفقي و الرأسي...
وإليبس الصالة بتغطيتها الإليبس الزجاجية...
وربط بينهما بدورين بشكل موجة مصمته بفتحاتها...
وأخراج برج مصمت بأعلي البرجين...قد نتفق أو نختلف حول شكله ....
ولكن اختاره مصمت منحني ليربطه بكتلة الصالة السفلي .....
أنها لعب بين الخطوط المقاطعة....وبين المصمته بفتحاتها.....والزجاج القبة
علي أرضية إليبس أيضا في أتجاه اخري مربوطة بكباري....
أنه اللعب المعماري بمشروعه...



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



أنه اللعب بين الزجاج ال void بتقسيمات مربعاتها
ومصمت الكتل....
وأيضا بين الكتل الفلات flat و الإسطوانية
ثم أوجد كتلة رأسية طولية بالجنب كانها عمود فقري للمبني ولتربط عناصره....



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة


بروز الأسقف كمظلات بارزة...بالأول ....وبالسطح
مع حرفها المائل عند الأنحناءات....
وتحميلها علي أعمدة شجرية بشكل حرف Y
وتفاعلها مع الزجاج....
ورائع ال louvers أمام مسطحات الزجاج.....
عناصر رائعة ومتفاعله...يمكن ان تمييز بها مشروعك بتنوع و تجديد وأضافات اخري....



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة


....الصورة اللى أنا رافعها عبارة عن لبشة وزى ما إنتوا شايفين الشبكة السفلية والشبكة العلوية وأشاير الأعمدة والكراسى التى ترتكز عليها الشبكة العلوية وحاجة تانية ودى كانت هيا سؤالى.(الأضلاع المائلة!!!)..وأعتقد انها بتربط الكراسى ....
****ما تلك الأضلاع المائلة؟؟ ومافائدها؟؟ ومتى أستخدمها؟؟؟ وهل موجودة من أجل غرض تصميمى ولا موجودة كدة بالحب بالحب بالحب؟؟؟
.
الاسياخ المائله وظيفتها الاسناد لكي لايتحرك الحديد اثاء الصب ولاتذكر انشائيا
.
المائلة دي زي النهايز كده بتقاوم القوة الجانبيه الناتجة عن الحركة و كمان بتثبت الطبقة العلوية و كمان بتشتغل كانها وصلات قص مابين طبقات الخرسانه اثناء الصب
.




​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 نوفمبر 2015)

ينقصنا للتمميز حب الكتاب....بسبب سوء التعليم عندنا بكامل مراحلة...
المدرسي و الجامعي...من تهميش للفكر و الكتاب....
هناك دول تخطت ذلك وجعلت من طلابها أن يكتسبوا نهم للكتاب بتفاصيلة
سواء في المهنة الخاصة بالشخص....او فروع أخري من الهوايات و المعرفة العامة او حتي القصص
د. أبراهيم الفقي ...قال عبارة جميلة وهي من يقراء 3 كتب في تخصص معين أصبح من اكثر 5% تمميز في العالم في هذا المجال....
ولكن كيف نعالج ما بنا من انصراف عن الكتاب
أن مجالنا المعماري يتمييز بأن معظم كتبنا تتناول المشاريع و الرسومات و الصور التي تخفف
أحساس القارئ من ملل الكتاب....
وربما قراءه ولو مشروع واحد بما يعطي أفكار سلسة....وبتناول شيق هي الخطوات الاولي
ببتقرب من الكتاب...
ويبقي شئ واحد هو التعاون للوصول من محبي القراءة المعمارية القليلين....من نشر أسماء كتاب او كتب معمارية أو قريبة من المجال.....بها هذة السلاسة والتشوق في قراءتها و الغوص في تفاصيلها....
ولكن للأسف لا يوجد من يتعاون او يريد ان يصطف لفائدة الألاف المتطلعين لذلك....والمنتظرين ذلك.....هل هو كسل ....أم بخل....أم رغبة للتفرد بشئ ما...لا أدري
فنحن امة أقراء....سواء أردنا ام لم نريد....ولم يبقي أمامنا إلا السعي لذلك...حتي نعالج انفسنا...وحتي نفيد مجالنا....وحتي نستفيق لما خلقنا له....وحتي يكون لنا مكانتنا التي نستحقها.....ولا أتكلم علي محاولات فردية ناجحة....أو تفوق أحدانا هنا وهناك.....ولكن كلامي عن عموم المعماريين العرب....عن نضهة معمارية عربية ولو فقط في مجالنا المعماري وما حوله.....
ربما النت تساعد في تدرج القراءات وبسيط المقالات و الموضوعات.....هنا وهناك
ربما ننشئ بداخلنا تلك الرغبة للقراءة...
ويبقي في أن انتظار من يجود ممن يحب الكتاب المعماري...أكيد ممن يتابع مثلا هنا ألاف من المعماريين يقراون ذلك الموضوع فذلك العدد يظهر أمام أكونت الادمنز فقط...او عشرات الالاف ممكن يتابعون الصفحة ...فمن بينهم اكيد العشرات او المئات ممن يسهل عليه أن يعرض ويحلل لنا ويناقش معنا سبب هذا الحب...وما وراءه وخلف الصفحات و الموضوعات و المشاريع....انه يعلم أنه قادر علي ذلك ولكن هناك ما يوقفه....فما السبب؟!....أهي البداية....
ولاتظن أن أحد قد يقف عن نشر ذلك بصفحة أو موقع بالنت مادامت هذة هي رؤيتك.....
فقط عليك ان تبدء.... بحبك للكتاب....او أتقانك للغة.....
هذا لا بمستحيل....ولكنها هي فقط سطور تكتب....واخريين يتعلمون منها.....ويستفيدون...
نجاحك ليس ضروري أن يكون في حدود نفسك....بل يمكن أن يتخطي بنجاح الاخريين منك ومعك وبك.....








​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 نوفمبر 2015)

ربط اشائر العمود او الرقاب فوق حديد القاعدة وتثبيتها 
بكانة فوق حديد القاعدة وكانة اعلى اشارة الرقبة
تابع فيديوهات م. عبد الغني الجند....علي اليوتيوب 
هناك العديد من الفيديوهات له...و بأذن الله يستمر في وضع خبرات السنين في دقائق معدودة....
ليسهل عليك تمكنك و خبرتك بالمواقع التنفيذية


----------



## أنا معماري (11 نوفمبر 2015)

أسكتش



​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 نوفمبر 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2015)

المعز وعشق لا ينتهى




​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2015)

المنظور.....العالم السحري...للمعماري لرؤية و تلمس زوايا مشروعه
انه تزوق الطباخ لطبخته....
ويحس بنفس السعادة مالك المشروع... سواء عبر عن ذلك أم لم يعبر.....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



خلال ستارته الخشبية المتكررة بالأدوار....برز بمفاجأت البوكسات boxes الزجاج
أما المبني الامام بكتلة زجاجية بفريمات رأسية خشبية
تربط بين المبنيين....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة


اللاندسكيب الدائري بتقسيماته ...
وتأثيره علي أنحناء تخطيطه السكني



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



عالم المربعات....بالأرفف...بالأضاءات...بديكور خشب المقاعد

وتأثيير السقف المعلق الأبيض وسط الغاطس الأسود....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة


كل لقطة فيها ما يميزها....ولما لا وهي خبرة ووقت ومجهود مصممها....
فهنا الماكيت للمشروع بقاعدته السميكة....و باقي المباني بالكرتون الأبيض ليظهر مبناه واللاندسكيب.....

أستخدم كما نفعل بالمناظير درجني اخضر غامق و أخف للشجر.....

والمبني مميز بتأثيره الخشبي من اعمدة و برجولات علوية و فوق المدخل خشب وزجاج.....و تأثيير الشبابيك المربعة في مستويات....وتدرج الكتل بأنحناء للداخل...ومظلة المدخل انحناءها عكس المبني للخارج...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2015)

من صفحة ....عمارة بالعربى
ولينك مميز لكتاب حسن فتحي....المدرسة و المسيرة
يوضح تدرج اعمال حسن فتحي من الاعمال البسيطة العادية الي الاتجاة والتاكيد علي مدرسته و أسلوبه من مشروع لأخر...ومع كل مشروع نري عمق لفكره المعروف به وبحث عن هاوية معمارية لعمارة بيئية مميزة.....بل تخطت العالمية....
لينك الكتاب....يفضل و يستحق شراءه....
سننشر بعض من مشاريع الكتاب في موضوعات هنا....
http://www.mediafire.com/download/gulni8o881dyrnv/حسن+فتحى+المدرسة+والمسيرة.pdf


​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2015)

صورتين


التعبير بالقديم التراثي الحجري مع المودرن.....
تصميم لبلدية العقيق بالسعودية....







​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2015)

تحميل كتاب عمارة من أجل الناس - أعمال حسن فتحي الكاملة
http://www.mediafire.com/…/%D8%AD%D8%B3%D9%86+%D9%81%D8%AA%…



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة


الاعمدة و الطراز الكلاسيكي الفخم الشكل...
أعمدة دبل هايت كورنثيه...بتيجانها
لتظلل المدخل و الجلسات أسفلها
وتحمل معها بلكونة الاول.....
وانهائها بالمثلث الفرنتونة ...الذي يتفاعل مع الأعمدة و التصميم كوحدة واحدة تعزف مع بعضها....
تاركا باقي سبابيك المبني لتعبر ببساطة كفلات FLAT و نصف دائرية
وجمال العراميس وهي الخطوط الأفقية الغاطسة ولكنه هنا وضعها فقط بالأركان عريضة كأكتاف أو أعمدة...
وفريمات باكتات خشب الشبابيك تقسم مسطحات زجاجها لمستطيلات....

كرر كورنيشة المبني قبل السطح بتفاصيلها...وبروز مربعات مزخرفة منها...يمكن الحصول عليها من تفاصيل الصور و الرسومات من google images....

وحتي الحديد الفورفورجية المخالف بلونه الأسود و رسوماته المنحنية يشكل ابلكونات وسور السطح

ليصبح تصميم مميز ومعبر وغني







​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة


أختلاف التوجيهات من العناصر الاكثر تأثيير للتصميم....
ربما التغيير....ربما كسر الرتابة....ربما أطلالة أفضل لأجزاء المبني 
علي منظر معين.....
واللعب بالأسقف القرميد...بأختلاف أرتفاعاتها 
وحتي كممرات مظللة بأعمدتها
وحتي كبواكي بالأرضي بأرشات اعمدتها كممرات و جلسات....

وكون بها باثيوهات داخلية مفتوحة....أفنية
المربع منها كما بجوار المسجد....والمتفتوحة علي الخارج
تضيف بإضاءاتها الطبيعية للداخل....

وعناصر اللاندسكيب تداعبها....بإنحناياتها...الإليبسات و الدوائر و أجزائها
فتكسب التصميم مزاقه وطبيعته الخاصه به....







​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة


الخشب من الأرض...
نقطتعه لنصنع منه الأثاث....ونستخدمه كمعماريين
في الديكور الداخلي....وهنا بخارج المبني
بطبيعتته الدافئة بتلقائيته....أنه عنصر غني للمبني
يضيف الكثييير....
مع الأبيض مع البيج.....مع الحجري
وأجاد المعماري اللعب به...ليخلق به فرغات داخلية و خارجية وممرات
وهنا اللعب بالبرجوات وتقاطعاتها وبروز الخشب حتي خارج الكمر

ويستطف حول حمام السباحة....ليظلل ويحدد نوعا مع الممرات و الجلسات....

ويوجد للمبني طعم خاص به....يمييزه به







​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2015)

4 صور


حل مقدم من 6 طلاب جامعة القاهرة ....
لمشروع منطقة حضارية
وأستخدام جيد للعناصر الخشبية كأبراج و فريمات للممرات....
وساحات مفتوحة و أفنية....وممرات مظللة
و بما يناسب تواجدها بالمناطق التاريخية...






​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة


البرندات...هي الأسياخ الأفقية
حوائط القص....أفتكر يقصد بها التي تتعرض لقوي قص



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2015)

رسمة


تصريف المياه للاسطح الافقية 
ميل خرسانة الميول واحد في المئة الى بالوعة التصريف



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



تركيب البسكوت في الاربع جهات من العمود يوفر طبقة حماية لحديد التسليح من الاربعة الاوجه



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



هل بالإمكان صب الجسر المقلوب في نفس الوقت مع السقف ؟

نعم وهو الافضل 
وذلك حتى لا يحدث انفصال فى الخرسانة الجديدة عن القديمة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة


تأسيس تمديدات (مواسير ) الكهرباء في الاعمدة قبل الصب
يجنب الاعمدة التكسير والاضرار بها من قبل عمال التمديدات الكهربائية اثناء التشطيبات



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة


ضرورة استمرار كانات الاعمدة داخل الجسور والميد
عند حدوث زلزال 
فان المبنى يتعرض الى قوى افقية 
تنتج عنها عزوم سالبة كبيرة و قوى قص كبيرة مفاجئة 
تؤدي إلى تحطيم نقاط اتصال الاعمدة بالجسور والكمرات (العقدة) .
وبالتالي انهيار المبنى .

والمحافظة على عقدة قوية هو السبيل لمنع الانهيار .
لذلك نصت اكواد البناء على ضرورة استمرار كانات الأعمدة داخل الجسور والميد .







​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة


هل اضع الحديد ابو 8 مم من تحت التسليح العلوي للعصب او من فوقه 

إذا وضعنا الفرش فوق العصب فأننا سنقلل من ارتفاع العصب لنحصل على سماكة البلاطة
فمثلا إذا كان لدينا الهردي بسمك 30 سم منها 10 سم بلاطة فإذا وضعنا تسليح البلاطة فوق العصب فأننا نحتاج لأن يكون ارتفاع كانة العصب حوالي 17.50 سم وقد يكون هذا غير مؤثر عندما تكون الأعصاب بسيطة الاستناد ( أي غير مستمرة لأكثر من بحر).

لكننا إذا وضعنا تسليح البلاطة الهردي من داخل العصب ( من تحت التسليح العلوي ) فأننا عندها يمكننا أن نزيد من ارتفاع كانة العصب إلى 25 سم أي بزيادة 7.5 سم عن الحالة السابقة وبالتالي نحصل على قدرة تحمل أكبر للأعصاب وخاصة إذا كانت أعصاب كابولية أو مستمرة لأكثر من بحر

ووبساطة جدا يمكننا القول انه :
في حال كون الفرش والغطاء يمر داخل الكانة فاننا سنحصل على عصب مقطع T-section
في حال كون الفرش والغطاء يمر فوق الكانة فاننا سنحصل على عصب مقطع Rectangle -section

فلسفة لا يفهمها الا مهندس مدني







​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2015)

...​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة


الردم على طبقات مع الرش والدك
يمنع مستقبلا 
حدوث هبوط تحت البلاط وفي أرضيات الاحواش
وهنا بيقسم الأعمدة الي خطوط لتسعد العمال لتحديد مستوي طبقات الردم 30 سم ثم رشها بالماء و الدك...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة


من واقعنا :
لماذا توضع جسور ( كمرات) ساقطة في السقف الهردي ؟ 
ببساطة جدا الجسر الساقط أكثر تحملا من الجسر الهردي ( لا كما يروج له بعض المقاولين بالعكس ) 

و عندما يجد المهندس المصمم أن هذه الكمرة أصبحت لا تقاوم التقوس نتيجة كبر طول بحرها أو كثرة الأحمال عليها فأنه يحولها الى كمرة ساقطة .

أحيانا يقابل المصمم فتحات في السقف مثل البهو أو المناور أو بيت الدرج أو غيرها فيضطر الى تحويل الكمرة من هردي الى ساقطة ,



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة


من واقعنا :
الطرق اسفل الاعمدة أثناء الصب يقلل من حدوث تعشيش 
لكنه لا يعفي من استخدام الهزاز



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2015)

ياريت يضاف الي مشاريع التخرج ...فكرة مبسطة لمواد التشطيب المميزة بالمشروع.....ما نوع مادتها وما هي طريقة تركيبها او تثبيتها.....وكذلك الفكرة الانشائية ببساطة ولو أسكتش freehand

فقد تربط الطالب ....أمكانيات تصميمه بواقع التنفيذ....

حتي ولو ساعدته هئية التدريس في تلك المعلومات....بطريقة مباشرة....أو ببعض المنشورات او التفاصيل 

هناك فرق بين طالب لا يعرف شئ عن الواقع التنفيذي....واخر يتخرج يعرف فكره مواد مشروعه وطريقة التنفيذ ....لمشروعه ومشاريع أيضا لبعض باقي دفعته

والغريب والعجيب .....هناك من يشتكي من هيئات التدريس ....بخياليه الطلاب وعدم أحتكاكهم بالواقع العملي....!!

لم أجد كتب شيقة ممتعة....تشرح أفكار المشاريع العالمية أنشائيا ببساطة وسهولة مع صور موضحة ....تحول الفكر الانشائي لمتعة وعلم

ولا يوجد كذلك كتب تشرح التفاصيل المعمارية كمواد و تفاصيلها...بسهولة وصور واقعية.....ورسومات واضحة سهلة مشروح أسبابها....بحيث لا يضع الكاتب في كتابه إلا المفهوم للمعماري او الطالب العادي المتوسط المستوي....

بحيث يرتبط الكتاب بالسوق العالمي.....بمشاريع الخليج....المشاريع العالمية

الموضوع ليس خيالي....ولكن يحتاج فقط امانة في أيصال العلم لمن حصل عليه......وببعض المجهود في التجميع والترتيب والتصنيف....

فأين أنصهرت مجهودات ألاف رسالات الماجستير و الدكتوره....هل صبت لتخدم الطالب أو المعماري العربي....أو أين مصيرها الان !!!



​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة


أختيار تجاليد الخشب لأعمدة التصميم....
وأبتكار فكرة أقتطاع بعضها لعرض تحف....فكرة جميلة لمكتب أو محل...
وتجليد الخشب للأرضية...والحجر أيضا كمواد طبيعيية مع الخشب

والزجاج المصنفر برسومات أفرع خشبية....ليتفاعل مع التصميم و الكوليسترا الخشبية الفروع....

والحائط السبورة الخشب الأسود باختلاف اتجاهات وأحجم كتاباتها....

وطقم الانترية بيج ليخفف من تأثيير الألوان الغامقة....

من أعمال الديكور الداخلي...لمكتب د.أحمد ميتو








​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 نوفمبر 2015)

صورتين



في كتيير بيسألوا عن العمارة الخضراء...
ده بحث من طلاب عن التصميم البيئي
واضح أنه في معلومات كويسة عن الموضوع ده
ححاول أعرض القليل منها.....لما يكون فيه فرصة
التصميم البيئى

للأسف اللينكات غير شغالة حاليا .....من النت...
جاري البحث علي لينكات أخري
أرسلها لنا أذا وجدتها

http://www.4shared.com/office/QSxpcIPsce/__online.html

أو 

https://www.sendspace.com/file/1oekh7








​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



مبادئ العمارة الخضراء
1- الحفاظ علي الطاقة
2- التكيف مع المناخ
3- التقليل من استخدام الموارد الجديدة
4- احترام الموقع
5- احترام العاملين والمستعملين
6- التصميم الشامل
أحمد مسعود




​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة


بيت من مصر....الفيوم



​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 نوفمبر 2015)

قبل و بعد....
لإخراج مشروعك....فيديو لضبط وتحسين صورة الرندر بالفوتشوب
1:13 ساعة...







قبل التعديل



​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 نوفمبر 2015)

فيديو



لإخراج مشروعك....كيف عمل هذا التأثيير المضيئ المشع للأجسام كرندر بالفوتوشوب
فوق شريط الخلفية السوداء...في 5 دقائق
الشرح أسباني....تتبع الخطوات






​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 نوفمبر 2015)

فيديو




لإخراج مشروعك....كيف عمل هذا التأثيير المضيئ المشع للأجسام كرندر بالفوتوشوب
فوق شريط الخلفية السوداء...في 24 دقائق


----------



## أنا معماري (19 نوفمبر 2015)

فيديو


لإخراج مشروعك....كيف عمل تأثيير ذهبي ببريقة كرندر بالفوتوشوب
فوق شريط الخلفية السوداء...في 3 دقائق

ممكن أستخدامه في مشاريع الأستكشافات...المتاحف...التاريخية و الأثرية....والمشاريع التي في تصميمها عناصر ذهبية....
يمكن البحث عن تأثيرات أخري حسب المشروع....برنزية..أستلستيل...خشبية...وهكذا


----------



## أنا معماري (19 نوفمبر 2015)

فيديو





لإخراج مشروعك....كيف عمل تأثيير مضيئة مشعة لحروف بأي font أو بأجسام كرندر بالفوتوشوب
فوق شريط الخلفية السوداء...في 5 دقائق


----------



## أنا معماري (19 نوفمبر 2015)

فيديو



لإخراج مشروعك...كيف عمل تأثيير رندر بإضاءاته طبيعية من الشبابيك و إضاءات صناعية
في القطاع و تأثيرها علي مواد التشطيب....بالفوتوشوب
في 18 دقيقة.....






​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 نوفمبر 2015)

فيديو



لإخراج مشروعك...كيف عمل تأثيير رندر بإضاءاته طبيعية من الشبابيك و إضاءات صناعية
في القطاع و تأثيرها علي مواد التشطيب....بالفوتوشوب
في 18 دقيقة.....


----------



## أنا معماري (19 نوفمبر 2015)

فيديو

​


لإخراج مشروعك...كيف تلوين مسقط رندر بالفوتوشوب....مع تأثيرات
أضاءات من الشبابيك و الباب....وإضاءات بالأرضيات
عشر دقائق...


----------



## أنا معماري (19 نوفمبر 2015)

فيديو


شرح لكيفية الحصول على نموذج للواقع الأفتراضي Augmented Reality
http://goo.gl/BbHG8G

هناك شرح بفيديو أخر باللينك القادم....






​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 نوفمبر 2015)




----------



## أنا معماري (19 نوفمبر 2015)

فيديو وصورتين



كيف عمل خلفية لمشروعك ككل...أو بجوانب المشروع 
دي فيديوهات بالفوتوشوب...لعمل خلفية بتأثيرات معينة...في عشر دقائق
طبعا مش شرط نفس التأثيرات في المشروع....هي بتدي فكرة بتتعمل أزاي التأثيرات بالشكل ده....
وانت بتنوع في أختيارك اللي يناسب مشروعك و أختيارك للألوان والتأثيرات....

وممكن ادخال صورة او صور علي التأثير بداخل الفوتشوب وتخفف درجة ظهور الصورة....يعني صورة لخطوط للكونتور....أو صورة لتخطيط المنطقة ....صورة لطبيعة الأرض بالمشروع....وهكذا
اللينك...







أو ممكن تلاقي هنا
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnRDKPe3I14

أو هنا فيديوهات بتأثيرات مختلفة
https://www.youtube.com/results…​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة


من طرق أخراج المشاريع....
مثلما نصمم المباني بعناصر رأسية و أفقية و منحنية....للتضاد
هنا أيضا بالأخراج نفس الشئ
الصور علي اليسار بترتيب أرقامها للمناظير الداخلية و الخارجية
كصف رأسي....
أستخدم الشرائط بأي درجتي لون....حسب أختيارك....وهنا الرصاصي و الاخضر
بعدة شرائط أفقية....والكتابات فوقها لأسماء اللوحات و العناويين بيضاء وبني...
تلاحظ ان الشرائط الرصاصي كخلفية للسماء للقطاع و كخط أرض للواجهات.....
أما المنحني للمساقط ففي الطرق الايمن...بالأشجار الخضراء والمسطحات الخضراء تتفاعل مع الشرائط الخضراء....
فوق الخلفية البيضاء....لاحظ أيضا هناك تضاد بين تركيز الصور بألونها الغامقة....وأبيض اللوحة....



​

​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



من طرق أخراج المشاريع....
من أفضل طرقها وتجعل المشروع هارموني ككل....
أختيار عنصر من المشروع ليشكل اللوحة ككل .....او اللوحات ككل
وهنا الموجة تقسم المنظور الرئيسي بمساحة كبيرة
وباقي المناظير و المساقط و الواجهات و القطاعات...تلتف حول المنحني....
أو الأنكسار..أو الموجة للمشروع
لم يترك مساحات بيضاء إلا بشكل أيضا موجة...
أستخدم مسطح تونات مع بعض الشرائط بأعلي و أسفل من درجات البني كفريم وبرواز للوحات سواء بدرجة البني....أو تدرج لوني له....
والمساقط والكتابات والعناويين بيضاء بينها....
وعكسها بالمنظور الكبير الكتابات بني فوق كورنر المنظور الفاتح



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة




من طرق أخراج المشاريع....
وضع لوحة تخطيط المنطقة كخلفية للموقع العام بدرجة باهتة....
ممكن قص تخطيط المنطقة لأجزاء صور...وعمل لها أنحراف للزوايا لتناسب
زاوية منظور الموقع العام....
كتل المشروع بدرجة أخري أوضح....
والمناطق الخضراء بدرجاتها و الأشجار بدرجاتها.....
والعناصر المياة بالمشروع....





​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



من طرق أخراج المشاريع....
أستخدام جوانب اللوحة 
وهنا الحواف العلوية و الجانبية
كجزء مكبر للموقع العام...سواء خريطة للموقع العام بالوانها الغامقة...بحر بشاطئة....أو ميناء بمرفأة....أو جبال بتلالها ....أو أثار وسط الرمال....او صور متداخلة من تراث وتقاليد المنطقة....بألوان معينة ودرجاتها
قد تكون غامقة زرقاء ....درجات من البيجات...حسب طبيعة المشروع
وباقي اللوحة بيضاء بها الرسومات....
ثم أخذ تتشات من ألوان الحواف لتلون بها أجزاء بسيطة للوحات الأبيض.....في هذا الفيديو...رح لعمل خلفية بتأثيرات معينة...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSefHJCzzg8....
أو ممكن تلاقي هنا
https://www.youtube.com/results…




​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة




من طرق أخراج المشاريع....
نفس الطريقة السابقة
الرصاصيات للمساقط و الواجهات و القطاعات....
والأشجار و المسطحات الخضراء بدرجات أخضر مختلفة الغامقة و الفاتحة و الوسط ....لها التأثيير
والمناظير تظهر بألوانها كمستطيلات.....





​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة




من طرق أخراج المشاريع....
القطاع و الواجهات و المساقط والموقع العام....
خطوط سوداء ..وتهشيرات وتونات رصاصي
والأشجار الخضراء تزهو من بينها كواجهات وبالمساقط بلونها الاخضر...
ثم مفاجأة المناظير و تخطيط المنطقة بألوان بمساحة كبيرة....كجزء من اللوحة الرئيسية








​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 نوفمبر 2015)

بالنسبة للناس اللى بتسال على أسكتش أب 2016:-
---------------------------------------------------------------------
دى نسختين للبرنامج بالباتش بتاعهم.. هو هو نفس باتش 2015 
بتقوم بتشغيل الباتش Run Administrator وبتقوم بتحديد الثلاث البرامج ومن ضمنهم الاسكتش من داخل البرتشن سى..
بخصوص الفيراى :-
------------------------
اللي معاه الفيراي 2 بتاع اسكتش اب 2015 هو هو هيشتغل مع اسكتش اب 2016
ولكن اثناء عملية التثبيت تختار المكان الخاص باسكتش اب 2016
بالنسبة للبلاجن:-
-----------------------
نفس بلاجن 2015 تقوم بنسخها فى نفس المسار المعروف
C:\Users\******\AppData\Roaming\SketchUp\SketchUp 2016\SketchUp\Plugins
************:- أسم جهاز
روابط التحميل :-
---------------------
http://www.4shared.com/…/DeNWTq4…/SketchUp_Pro_2016_x32.html
http://www.4shared.com/…/LTxWivO…/SketchUp_Pro_2016_x64.html


نصيحة :-
----------
اذا كان لديك اسكتش 2015 لا تقوم بالتغير قبل ان ينزل فيراى 3 وهذا افضل من وجهة نظرى لان اسكتش 2016 لا يقدم الكثير عن 2015..
الروابط منقولة من جروب.. كل الشكر
Tunisia Sketchup Forum TSF



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 نوفمبر 2015)

صورتين




من طرقة إظهار المشاريع...
مجموعة اخري لربط الصور بالموقع العام....سواء لمناظير للمشروع....أو لمشاريع اخري محلية او عالمية
من google images....


​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



ربط عناصر المشروع المتقربة الشكل بأختلاف أحجامها...
بإنحناءات الممرات المتموجة
لتجعل منها نسيج معماري واحد.....
في تفاعل بين المباني واللاندسكيب....
ويظهر ذلك من الموقع العام...والمناظير بين الكتل ...وتحت الممرات



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 نوفمبر 2015)

صورتين




عناصر أفقية و عناصر رأسية
وعنصر مؤثر فعال بالمشروع...
وهنا الكتلة المنكسرة الدائرية بفتحتها للسماء...
ووضع الواجهات و القطاعات أسفل اللوح...
كطريقة مفضلة لإظهارها مع خط الأرض العريض.....دي صورتين للمشروع







​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 نوفمبر 2015)

4 صور



من طرق أخراج المشاريع....
رسومات الدراسات....
وما فيها من دراسة إظهار للمداخل و المخارج...
دراسة إظهار لحركة إتجاة الشمس خلال اليوم علي المشروع....
دراسة لمواقف السيارات و المنحدرات و الجرجات بالبدروم وغيره....وتوقف السيارات عند المداخل...سيارات الخدمة من تنزيل و تحميل....أو مواقف ذوي الأحتياجات الخاصة...الباصات....الدراجات أن كان لها أهمية بالمشروع....
دراسة الممرات و انواعها خصوصل في المستشفيات ممرات للمرضي والزائرين...ممرات للدكاترة و الممرضين والعمليات...ممرات للأستقبال....و للحوادث و الطوارئ....ولعربات الخدمة بانوعها......
دراسة أتجاة الرياح خلال السنة علي المشروع....
دراسة علاقة الموقع....بلوحة التخطيط العام للمنطقة....
دراسة الموقع....لمشاريع مشابهة أو لها علاقة بها في تخطيط المنطقة....
دراسة للشوارع الرئيسية و الشوارع الجانبية و المنحدرات...
دراسة لأرتفاعات المباني إذا كان مشروع تخطيطي....
دراسة لأستخدامات المباني في المشاريع الكبيرة و التخطيط...

تحب تضيف دراسات أخري بمشروعاتك السابقة أو حتي المشاريع التي شاهدتها؟! وما هي؟!















​​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 نوفمبر 2015)

4 صور




من طرق أخراج المشاريع....
أضافة تفاصيل رسومات تنفيذية للمشروع....
تضيف دراسة وعمق من المصمم وواقعية لشغله....
علي أن تكون مؤثرة وفعالة.... ومتكررة بعناصر المشروع....من أفكاره الرئيسية في التنفيذ...
ويفضل مراجعه المصدر الأنشائي...مع من له خبرة في ذلك....
حتي تبعد عن الحشو ... أو الأخطاء..


​













​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 نوفمبر 2015)

4 صور





من طرق أخراج المشاريع....
المشاورة بصور سواء مناظير داخلية وخارجية للمشروع....
او بصور مشابهة لتصور المصمم مجمعة من google images...
تقترب من الفكرة وتأكدها بدون مجهود.....وإذا أحسن أختيارها ...في مكانها...
قد تتساوي بمجهود تصميمها و رسمها و اخراجها....
















​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 نوفمبر 2015)

صورتين




من طرق اخراج المشاريع....
وضع space program في جدول
يظهر تحليل لعناصر المشروع و مساحتها...وإستخدامتها...وبيانات عنها...
قد تكون عدد الغرف...بالأدوار....أو بالكتل المختلفة للمشروع











​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة





من طرق أخراج المشاريع المؤثرة....
صور عادات وتقاليد اهل المنطقة و طباعهم
وقد تأثر علي المشروع و تصميم المبني

​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 نوفمبر 2015)

7 صور


المباني القشرية السابقة ليس ل كالاترافا .... هدول التصاميم ل felix candiela
.
وفعلا زي ما قال م. Mostupha Hosni
من الصور واضح ان تسليح بلاطتها خفيف....هي فعلا قشرة....وأنحناهها بيساعد علي تقليل تأثيير الرياح عليها...أذا كان كلامي صح....لأن في بحث لمجموعة طلبة عن العمارة الخضراء كان من نقطها ان الأبراج المرتفعة أذا كانت منحنية إسطوانية مثلا...بيقلل من تأثيير الرياح....
.
م. Mostupha Hosni
صممت واشرفت علي تنفيذ مبني مماثل تقريبا عام 1993 في مدينه ابها
وكان تغطيه لمحطه محروقات مرتكزه علي ثلاث نقاط فقط والبحر بينها كان حوالي 15 م 
والقاعدة علي شكل مثلث متساوي الاضلاع. التسليح خفيف جداً وسمك البلاطه قليل والشدادات مهمه جدا 
لمقاومه قوي الرفص واصعب ما فيها الشده الخشبيه... كان هذا في اوائل التسعينات.



























​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة






م. احمد هاشم
مدينة توشكي الجديدة (مدينة القباب ) علي الطراز النوبي



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 نوفمبر 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة




"المشربية والاضاءة الطبيعية"
المشربية كانت من الحلول التقليدية الهامة التي ابتكرها المعماري العربي القديم
لعمل فتحات بمسطح كبير لتوفير التهوية اللازمة للفراغ مع تلافي الابهار الضوئي
ومنع دخول اشعة الشمس المباشرة واستبعاد الحرارة المنعكسة بالاضافة 
لمنع الرؤية من الخارج الي الداخل مع السماح بالرؤية من الداخل الي الخارج.

الصورة للمشربية في (بيت السحيمي) بالقاهرة ويمكن ملاحظة كفاءة الاضاءة الطبيعية 
دون ابهار وتدرج ابعاد المشربية حيث المشربية ضيقة جدا 
في الجزء اسفل مستوى نظر الانسان ثم يزداد اتساعها كلما ارتفعنا
فنجدها متوسطة الاتساع في مستوى نظر الانسان ثم يزداد اتساعها
حتى تصل لفتحات واسعة جدا تسمى "الشباك الصهريجي" 
في اعلى جزء عن مستوى نظر الانسان.

البوست متاخد من صفحة ديوان المعماريين https://www.facebook.com/arch.egy/photos/a.1434021383524200.1073741828.1433938540199151/1666137910312545/?type=3



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 نوفمبر 2015)

تصميم مبنى مكون من 5 أدوار للمهندس مصطفى البدري 
عشر دروس يمكنك من خلالهم عمل التصميم الإنشائي وإخراج المخططات الإنشائية 
Mostafa Elbadry

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLeD_V3-EYIR6e2OXlg81NLkDQp5UeRviK



​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة




من طرق أخراج المشاريع...
المناظير الليلية المضيئة.... وسط المساحات المعتمة
يقابل عتمة خط الأرض للقطاع و الواجهة 
وجزئي من البرواز الطولي



​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة


​


مشروع كلية فنون و التصميم
هل هناك فلسفة...ان الفنون تضئ الحياة
فرمز لها بخطي أشعة ضوء....
أو ببريق الضوء حول احدي المساقط
ووضع المساقط بخطوطها البيضاء خلال عتمة الألوان الداكنة....
ربما...
الإخراج فن وفلسفة لا تقل عن التصميم...



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة




من ميزات أسكتشب sketchup
يوجد موقع له للحصول علي أي 3d تبحث عنه ....بلوكات 

https://3dwarehouse.sketchup.com/?hl=en

هنا بالموقع يوجد محرك بحث
تكتب أي بلوك 3d تبحث عنه....ويمكن أستخدامه أيضا بأي برنامج 3d

بعد حفظه ب ext. أخر.....يعني حفظ الملف بنوعيه أخري يتقبلها البرنامج الذي تستخدمه...زي الأتوكاد .dwg



​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 نوفمبر 2015)

فيديو


أستخدمات ألفا ماركر.....لبدايات المشاريع....وامتحانات التصميم

​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 نوفمبر 2015)

فيديو




أستخدمات ألفا ماركر.....لبدايات المشاريع....وامتحانات التصميم
وممكن أستخدمها في تلوين المشاريع خصوصا لو في تأخير في التلوين لانها سريعة و عملية


----------



## أنا معماري (23 نوفمبر 2015)

فيديو




فكرة جيدة لتسييح ألوان درجات السماء....بسشوار الشعر





​








​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 نوفمبر 2015)

فيديو



التونات....درجات الالوان وسحبها....معالجات تفتيح التلوين للتحسين أو لو فيها مشكلة....وتعلم تأثيرات الظلال


----------



## أنا معماري (24 نوفمبر 2015)

فيديو



أنعكاس الأشجار علي سطح الماء....او انعكاس المبني علي الماء


----------



## أنا معماري (24 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



من طرق اخراج المشاريع المانيول......
تأثيير خطوط الكونتور بالموقع العام و المسقط....
ربما أذا لم يذكر خلاف ذلك في برنامج المشروعخطوط الكونتور تتفاعل مع الحل الدائري المميز.....

ما الذي يمنعنا من طباعة عشر واجهات وعشر موقع عام وبلانات....
حتي بعمل scan لها وطباعتها بالكومبوتر لتوفير الوقت....ومحاولات تلوين ....

وهل المحاولة الاولي لواجهة منهم....هل ستكون بمستوي العاشرة.....اكيد لا ....حتلاقي فرق كبير و تممكن...بسحب اللون و أختلاف الدرجات... وبأي ألوان كانت...خشب ..مياة...جواش...أكوريل....

وليه الحيرة في أختيار نوع الألوان....هل الخوف من التجربة او الفشل.....
أو الخوف من الاسعار...بغض النظر عن سعرها ...غالية رخيصة....لكل ألوان جمال تأثيرها...
خصوصا مع التغميق و التفتيح و درجاتهم
إذا كان القلم الرصاص ممكن يعطي تأثيرات رائعة....وهو ارخصهم سعر....
ولكنها هي المحاولات التي تقف عائق لدينا....و الخوف من بدءها.....

هناك برضه فيديوهات باليتيوب بتعطي أسلوب و طريقة التلوين المختلفة ....للجبال...للسماء....للبحر.....






​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة




من طرق اخراج المشاريع المانيول......
كثرة الأشجار و الحشائش بالأخراج
بتمميز المشروع....وتحسن أخراجه....
وخصوصا أذا كانت متدرجة الألوان....
واختيار الألوان مميز....فالسيمون و درجات الألوان الشبية بألوان الأرض...
مميزةوأحسن سحب تونات الألوان من الغامق للفاتح....
طبعا مع التصميم المميز....من تقاطع للقوسين المسحوبيين...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة





من طرق اخراج المشاريع المانيول......
التهشيرات...
يمكن الاحتفاظ بمجموعة من مشاريع التخرج....ومحاولات التدريب علي عمل تهشير مشابه 
ولو في ورقة كرتون خارجية....
وكذلك لتدريبات الالوان ودرجاتها وسحباتها من تونات
في الاول الواحد بيستصعبها ولكن عند المحاولات يجد الموضوع أسهل بكثيير
و النتيجة من محاولة لأخري بتفرق....وتصميم الإليبس 
و الدائري مع الفلات flat و المنحني....
وتأثيرهم من تهشيرات بالواجهات....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 نوفمبر 2015)

4 صور





طرق عمل 78 خامة فيراى
و هناك أيضا أشياء لل.... 3dmax..... blocks 

http://blocks-3dmax.blogspot.ca/2015/11/78.html
​














​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



موقع لمشاريع تخرج.....

http://www.ibbarchi.com/

www.ibbarchi.com



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 نوفمبر 2015)

8 صور



هناك دائما مجموعة من المتفزلكين.....
يقولون لك أنت جبت الفكرة دي من هنا أو هناك....
أو من هذا المكان و من ذلك المعماري.....لا تلتف لهؤلاء .....فلا فائدة منهم....

والموهوب المعماري الحقيقي لا يقولها.....فهو يتذوق العمارة و تعيش في كيانة.....
ويتمتع بالأفكار حتي ولو تكررت هنا و هناك....بل يحب أن يشاهدها....
ويتزوقها في المشاريع المختلفة بأختلاف أنسيابيتها و نسيجها وشخصية مصممها و أسلوبه مع المشروع....
مثل تكرار سماعنا لقصة معينة بأسلوب راويها......فهي قصة واحدة....ولكن بمذقات مختلفة.....
وليظل هؤلاء المتفزلكين....فقط في مقدمة....مقدمة الفزلكة فقط.....

وفقط يلام المعماري....إذا نقل بالمسطرة لمشروع....النقل المجرد الصرف....
بدون تفعيل للأمكانيات و الموهبة....واللمسات

هناك فقط معماري واحد من أبتكر الموجة في أعماله المعمارية...لا اعرف من هو.....
لتتكرر في عشارت الألاف أو ملايين من المشاريع باختلاف أزواق مصمميها....بأختلاف لمساتهم....
سواء في التصميم الخارجي او الداخلي....او الأثاث...

انها موجة تمثل سمة العصر...من سرعته و ديناميكيته....و الرغبة في المرونة والتلقائية...
قد ينقل المعماري مشاعر الناس في مبناه....رغبتهم.... أمالهم....سرعتهم....































​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



ربط الاندسكيب ب style تصميم المشروع.....
وتموجات الأخضر من نجيلة و زرع....بجوار الحصي....والأشجار
والممر الخرساني.....
ثم ربطها بتصميم الموقع العام.....ووضعها من ضمن الدراسات....


في اول محاضرة لنا في قسم عمارة عين شمس.....قال لنا أحدي الدكاترة....
ان المعماري مثل باع الورود....هناك الكثيير من أنواعها لديه....
وعليه ان يجمعها في بوكية....وهذة هي موهبته....محاضرة كان بها من رواد العمارة....د.فاروق الجوهري....د.عبد الباقي أبراهيم....د.فتوح​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



في كل صورة....معني و مجهود و إبتكار مصمم
حتي بالتصميم داخلي
ربما بمركز طبي...او مستشفي
وشلال من الامل....والإضاءات الطبيعية و عناصر التصميم وبينها الفتحات
وإضاءات غير مباشرة وكانها تنساب من فتحات السقف الطبيعية.....
علي أماكن اخذ عينات الدم....او الكشف....أو بعيادة أسنان


مجرد أضافة فكرة كهذة مع دراساتها بالداخل و الخارج.....كافية لتمييز مشروع
هناك عشارات الألاف من الصور بل ملايين الصور و الأفكار تنساب من النت.....
تحتاج من يبحث مما بينها لأستخراج عناصر مشروع....
مع لمسات أبتكارات و إضافات وأنسجام وتعاشق مع عناصر مشروعه
ومع اخراج مشروع....

ربما يوجد من يقول و لكن أحتاج الي كل تفاصيلها و رسوماتها...
حتي أستطيع تفعيل الفكرة بمشروعي بالضبط.....يا اخي لا تقيد فكرك المعماري.....
فقط هي أنسيابية الفكرة...أي هي فقط مجرد عناصر خرسانية متموجة بطريقتك....
وبينها الشبابيك ....لا يجب التشبث بفكر الأخرين و التشعبط بها.....
أطلق خيالك ربما تستطيع ان تربطها بلمساتك و فكرك و خيال مع مكونات مشروعك....
بأفضل من هذا....واكثر تأثيير....



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة






مبالغة العناصر الطبيعية.....في اللاندسكيب
وهنا ورقة الشجرة بسكيل أكبر.....والممرات بها و من حولها



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة





من طرق اخراج المناظير...
ربطها بخلفية من صورة من goole images
حسب طبيعة التصميم و المكان ووظيفته
فهنا ربط رندر المطعم أو الكافيتريا بأجدي الأستادات....
والبحث عن صور الأستادات بلقطة داخلية و أختيار ما يناسب المنظور الداخلي
أو حتي الخارج......
ثم ضبط الصورة وربطها بالرندر بتفتيح وتغميق الألوان....إضاءة الصورة.....
هل تحتاج الي تبهيت أو العكس...وهنا ربطها بخطوط فريمات الزجاج...
أحدث تأثيير قوي بالمنظور الداخلي....


ربما من مسطحات زجاج منظورك الداخلي....
تستطيع حتي ان تضع لقطة خارجية أخري لمنظور كتل مشروعك....







​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة




من طرق أخراج المشاريع....
عمل كتل صماء حول المشروع بيضاء...ورندرتها بلون ضبابي...وهنا بدرجة أزرق...
ورندره المشروع بإضاءات ليلية....ثم تجميعهم 
ليظهر مميز وسط منطقته المحيطة
في حيسأل و لكن ازاي أعمل ضباب...ممكن تدور باليوتيوب مع كتابة أسمه البرنامج معه.....
يعني مثلا عمل ضباب 3dmax....وطبعا يفضل البحث بالأنجليزي لانه اكثر تخصص و أنتشار.....
ممكن تترجمها ب goole translate....
fog 3dmax ..



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة





من العناصر المؤثرة في المشاريع.....
فن المبالغات
وهنا بتفاصيل فن إسلامي من زخارف بحجم كبير....
واللعب بتموج التخانات لها...لأحدث ديناميكية ومفاجأة ....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



من طرق أخراج المشاريع.....
تبهيت المنظور كخلفية...لكتابة العناوين في كورنر المشروع





​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة




من طرق أخراج المشاريع.....
هنا طريقتين ساحرتين.....مميزيتين جدا
هنا المنظور ينطلق بحدوده....وصور المناظير الأربعة تقطع أجزاء من امتداد...
لتوصفه اكثرولكنها تحتاج الي رندر عالي الجودة و مميز للحشائش....
أبحث باليوتيوب بالأنجليزي عن كيف عمل حشائش مميزة في رندر البرنامج الذي تستخدمه....

والشريط الأسود الشفاف او ممكن أي لون حسب ألوان المشروع و الأخراج....
والكتابات البيضاء والسوداء فوقه
أيضا تقتطع المنظور لتوصفه هي أيضا....ولكنها هنا تظهر بعض منه من خلفها.....
فلسفة وعمق....حسب نوع مشروعك....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 نوفمبر 2015)

صورتين




مشروع لمكتب كبير....سعود كونسلت....السعودية
خلال تصميم تخطيط منطقتة السكنية ....وضع الساحة المفتوحة
وحولها مباني الخدمات يربط بينها الكمرة الدائرية بأعمدتها للمباني الأربعة....
وللمسجد من بينهم...
لاحظ تموجات في صفوف الفيلات السكني...أحدثت ديناميكية
وأيضا خطوط كنارات أرضيات الساحة المفتوحة بالقلب....أشبه بالأباليق بالواجهات...
والصورة الاخري للمسجد ومأذنته المنحنية....والكمرة الرابطة مع المباني الثلاثة الأخري....
لا تنسي أن تلاحظ طريقة الإظهار للمشروع....لمكتب كبير
من الشرائط البيجات للعناونين....والخلفية الباهتة خلف المشروع....

للمزيد....http://www.ipa.edu.sa/Ar…/About/Projects/Pages/Project5.aspx







​​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 نوفمبر 2015)

أذا كنت بتبحث عن داتا او أفكار لمشروع ما....وليكون حتي مكتب بريد...
في GOOGLE IMAGES.....تبحث بطرق مختلفة و متنوعة بالعربي و الانجليزي....
مثلا مشروع مكتب بريد...مشروع طالب مكتب بريد....
يعني أضافة كلمة كطالب بتأثر في نتيجة البحث....ممكن برضه ابحث تحت مشروع معماري مكتب بريد....
ممكن حتفرق برضه ب اتوكاد مكتب بريد...و أيضا مشروع أتوكاد مكتب بريد....
وهكذا في مائة طريقة للبحث....بعد كده بالأنجليزي نفس الشئ....
لو مبعرفش أترجم أستخدام GOOGLE TRANSLATE....
للترجمة عربي أنجليزي او العكس.....
architectural post office ...autocad post office...وهكذا......

طبعا حد حيسأل ولكن اللي بيظهر صور لمناظير أو رسومات فقط....فعلا....
ولكن بالضغط عليها او علي العنوان حتفتح مصدرها بمعلومات و داتا أكثر وصور و مناظير و رسومات....
وربما في أحدي فتح تلك المصادر تلاقي شلال من المعلومات و الروابط الكثيير
لمشروعك أو مشاريع كثيير مماثلة أو صفحة بتجمع مشاريع لنفس مشروعك.....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 نوفمبر 2015)

ماهو افضل نوع لابتوب للمهندسين بسعر معقول لشغل الماكس والريفيت والكاد على خفيف
.
sony vaio لابتوب ممتاز ...وشكله رائع...و صورته جودتها عالية
ممكن أغلي شوية.....بس يستحق... قطعة فخمة
لم اجد قطع فخمة مثلما وجدتها في vaio وفي الأبل ....طبعا الأبل ممكن يتقبل أستخدام الويندز و برامجه المختلفة التي تعمل معه.....
وطبعا بعد التأكد من متخصص من جودة العمل بالبرامج المعمارية المختلفة عليه.....



​
​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 نوفمبر 2015)

12 صورة





من طرق أخراج المشاريع
لوحات المشروع قد تأخذ نسب طويلة....أي طولها أكبر بكثيير من عرضها
لو قارنت بين المشاريع المعروضة حتلاقي
وجود مساحات أفتح أو بيضاء بقلب المشروع
أو مناطق سوداء وأخري بيضاء بالقلب....
أو وجود curves زي الأثنين الموجودين...
قد خففت من طول لوح عرض المشروع....بدل من إصطفافها الممل.....




المسطحات الغامقة السوداء و الخفيفة الخلفية الرصاصي أو الألوان







هنا زاد من طول لوح المشروع....بطريقة الرص دي
رغم ان عمل دائرة للموقع العام قد خففت من التأثيير الطولي







الشريط الأسود المنكسر للمساقط بقلب المشروع....







الإليبسين المتداخلين ...للمنظور ....والدراسات
خفف من التأثيير الطولي







القوسين curves في الأجناب خفف من التأثيير الطولي للاخراج







أستخدام ألوان الأصفر ميزت مع الرصاصي....
ولكن لا يوجد في الأخراج عنصر مميز يشد الانتباه....







الشرائط السوداء في الجنب وأعلي و أسفل...
وشوارع المشروع المنكسرة ميزت الاخراج
مع الخلفية الرصاصي الخفيفة







المساحة البيضاء بتأثيرات رصاصي خفيفة
لمنظور الخلفية 
وتأثيرها في الأخراج







الجزء دائري من أعلي....
ودوائر المناظير و الرسومات باليمين.....
والشريط الطولي للمناظير ساعد

ولكن إصطفاف البلانات زاد من طولية الأخراج



















برغم تواضع ال curves
ولكنها أثرت في الأخراج.....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



مشروع يأخذ حرف 8
مع عنصر مميز بينهم الكتلة النصف كرويةوأستخدام الخلفية الملونة الباهتة في الاخراج وشريط العناونين الأسود



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 نوفمبر 2015)

3 صور






تصميم سكني بحرف S
مع خروج للكتل البوكسات boxes
المستطيلة و المربعة والتفاعل بينهم
وكذلك بالواجهة الأخري.....بتفاعل بينهم











​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة




هناك مشاريع كثيير لطلاب.....أو لمعماريين كبار
أخذت شكل حروف أو أرقام...مع تغيير في ملامحها
فالعين تألف المعروف من الأرقام و الحروف....
علي أن تكون غير مباشرة للنظر....
وهنا مشروع الكتل بتجميع حرف "و"
وفي مشاريع كانت حرف z 
وفي مشاريع حروف Y , S , W, H
ورقم 8 كثيير...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 نوفمبر 2015)

حمل مشاريع أتوكاد كثييرة ..... مشاريع فيلات و عمارات ومشاريع كبيرة...مختلفة و منوعة...
ومكتبات أبواب و شبابيك وتفاصيل
من صفحة فيسبوك AutoCAD Library
مئات المشاريع

https://www.facebook.com/AutoCAD.Library?fref=photo

أو 
ستجدها مصنفة و مرتبة في هذا الموقع....الفيلات لوحدها...والعمارات لوحدها...والفنادق...وأي المستشفيات...وهكذا
http://projectsdwg.info/multifamily-...sidential-dwg/








​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 نوفمبر 2015)

فيديو


​


الفيديو ده بيستخدم الأسكتشب لرسم ثلاثي الأبعاد للبرج الأورجانك ده...
....في 10 دقائق....ممكن بالتجرية في الاول يأخذ معاك ساعة
حتلاقي فيديوهات اخري لو أدربت عليهم حتتقن الأسكتشب لرسم المشاريع دي


----------



## أنا معماري (24 نوفمبر 2015)

بالنسبة للناس اللى بتسال على أسكتش أب 2016:-
---------------------------------------------------------------------
دى نسختين للبرنامج بالباتش بتاعهم.. هو هو نفس باتش 2015 
بتقوم بتشغيل الباتش Run Administrator وبتقوم بتحديد الثلاث البرامج ومن ضمنهم الاسكتش من داخل البرتشن سى..
بخصوص الفيراى :-
------------------------
اللي معاه الفيراي 2 بتاع اسكتش اب 2015 هو هو هيشتغل مع اسكتش اب 2016
ولكن اثناء عملية التثبيت تختار المكان الخاص باسكتش اب 2016
بالنسبة للبلاجن:-
-----------------------
نفس بلاجن 2015 تقوم بنسخها فى نفس المسار المعروف
C:\Users\******\AppData\Roaming\SketchUp\SketchUp 2016\SketchUp\Plugins
************:- أسم جهاز
روابط التحميل :-
---------------------
http://www.4shared.com/…/DeNWTq4…/SketchUp_Pro_2016_x32.html
http://www.4shared.com/…/LTxWivO…/SketchUp_Pro_2016_x64.html

نصيحة :-
----------
اذا كان لديك اسكتش 2015 لا تقوم بالتغير قبل ان ينزل فيراى 3 وهذا افضل من وجهة نظرى لان اسكتش 2016 لا يقدم الكثير عن 2015..
الروابط منقولة من جروب.. كل الشكر
Tunisia Sketchup Forum TSF​​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة




إليبسات كتلة....وجلسة...وخطوط 
وأشعاتها....
فن أم غزل.....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة




رائعة الكمرات المتموجة...بإضاءتها المتألقة
لتحوي فرغات بداخلها كتل وعناصر اخري
و بوكسات boxes
سواء زجاج او خشب....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



برجيين جيران...
واحد تتكرر وحداته....ويخرج منه تدرجات الكتل مزروعة السقف....ببروزها
والاخر يخالف....ليغطس زجاجه ليشكل أرتفاعه.....
هل يقصدها معماري الجار....أم هي صدف التصميم.....!



​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



من الكتلة المصمته البيج يخرج منها بكمرة السقف و العمود..
وخروج من أسفلها كتلة بزجاجها البنيو فريماته المتقاطعة البيضاء...





​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة





إسطوانة دوران نهاية الشارع بمشروعه...
وحلول 45 مربعة حولها للمباني....

ووضع المباني بشكل arch يتبادل مع arch لالاندسكيب

​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



البلاطات البارزة....
ترمي ظلال علي زجاج الواجهات....
والأعمدة تشكل التصميم بأختلاف ميولها وتقاطعاتها...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



الاخ م. Mota Kh
ونحنا العرب شو؟

وسوأل حول موضوع .....في الهند....خلايا الطاقة الشمسية قد تصبح أرخص من الفحم سنة 2020

الرد : معاك حق....للأسف فين رجال الصناعة عندنا في البلاد العربية كلها.....من اول مصر....لدول الخليج المليئة بالثروات...
ولماذا حتي الان لا يوجد أستثمار في هذا المجال المتعطش للأستثمارات....وما له من عائد رهيب علي تنمية بلادنا...فبالطاقة الشمسية أذا أنتشرت وبأسرع في المتناول... لأستطيع الشاب ان يبني و يعمر في اي صحراء....
فمعها الإضاءة و تشغيل الماكينات و الأدوات وسبل الحياة.....
هل رجال الصناعة مشغولون بصناعة الشيبسي و ما لا يفيد ....وما هو سريع المكسب...
حتي الاعلام نائم في بلادنا عن الضغط علي و تحميس تلك الصناعات ورجالها.....مشغولين في ماذا....
لا تعلم.....أي شئ بعيد عما يوصلنا لأهداف وسبل أحسن.....وهذا الكلام لمعظم الاعلام بأنواعه.....
حتي نادرا ما نجد من المجلات المعمارية من يتناول ذلك بجدية و لقاءات مع من لديه أستثمارات.....
أنها موضوع غير بسيط....فقد يفتح مجالات رهيبة للعمل....والتنمية الحقيقية




​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



تقاطع كتل المثلث مع المربع....
بمثلث المدخل بعموده





​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة




يخرج ببلاطة البلكونة....مع العمود الحائط الخارجي....
ليكون مظلة جلسة....فوق عنصر المياة....
وجلسة أخري فوقها تطل علي البحر
بلونها الداكن.....ولون البيج الحجري بالأرضي للنخفيف.....
مع مسطحات الزجاج...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



أليبس الكتلة و الباثيو.... 
ويخرج منها كتل سواء كتل عمودية عليها...أو خروج من حركة الإليبس.....
بجمال تاد موادها و ألوانها....وكتل إسطوانية ثلاثة قد تكون عناصر سلالم...
وأسطوانة اكبر وحولها مظلة بأعمدتها......
ورائع البرجولة الكمرة البيضاء و أعمدتها الطويلة بأصطفاف يضاد المنحني
سواء فلات او منكسر......في تنوع العناصر و المواد....بأنسجام و تألف....
من اعمال د.أحمد ميتو....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 نوفمبر 2015)

صورتين




ألتفاف كتل المشروع بإستطالتها....حول دوائر المنتصف....
والشريط الممر المستطيل الطولي بفريماته الخشب.....
والمظلات الأربعة تأكد أمتداد المظلة....
وخلايا الطاقة الشمسية بوحداتها كشرائط بالأسقف المتموجة و المنحنية.....






الموقع العام
جميل الامتداد الطولي بمبالغته.....ودائرية الكتل حول دائرية الموقع العام










​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 نوفمبر 2015)

صورتين




تبادل أنحناءات البلكونات و الكرانيش....للداخل و للخارج...
وعمودين مربعين دبل هايت يكونوا فريم مع كرانيش البلكونات...
وتنوع درجات البيج و البني و الحجر..
حول إسطوانية المدخل....في تصميم كلاسيك مودرن...








لقطة اخري....
وحجر الواجهة الامامية يتفاعل مع الواجهة الجانبية​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 نوفمبر 2015)

3 صور




برج بالسعودية....تصميم HD Esign
الأسكتش....والأسكتشب...والرندر














​






​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 نوفمبر 2015)

تعلم هندسة الواجهات الزجاجية....الكيرتين وول.....وتفاصيلها
من 

المحاضرة السابعة عشر .. كانت من المحاضرات الهامة و العملية فى#‏دبلومة_هندسة_الواجهات
-------------------------------
قريبا وتبدأ المجموعة التانية 
سجل بياناتك الآن على الرابط التالى : https://goo.gl/LX4nlX
للاتصال : 01127900003 / 26715374 02 - 26715376
.الى جميع الشركات الهندسية و الاستشارية و المهندسين و الطلاب ...
دبلومة هندسة الواجهات المعتمدة من نقابة المهندسين .
سجل بياناتك الآن على الرابط التالى : https://goo.gl/LX4nlX
- الدبلومة مقتبسة من جامعة لندن لتغطية النواحى الفنية الخاصة بتحليل و تصميم و تشيد وجهات المبانى بكافة أنواعها - دبلومة هندسة الوجهات قابلة لمنح شهادات من جامعة Nevada UK
- تشمل الدبلومة محاضرات نظرية وعملية وزيارات لمواقع هندسية ومشاريع .
شاهد طلاب المجموعة الاولى من دبلومة هندسة الواجهات فى زيارة لمصنع بولى بلاست
https://goo.gl/xUHpKB
شاهد طلاب المجموعة الاولى فى مشروع فندق سانت ريجيس القاهرة
https://goo.gl/HX7SZJ
وقريبا المزيد من الزيارات لمواقع هندسية .
- المحاضرين من أمهر الاستشاريين المتخصصين فى مجال هندسة الوجهات .
- أتاحة فرصة للتوظيف و التدريب من خلال أكبر الشركات و المصانع فى مصر للمهندسين والفنيين والطلبة والخريجين لتلبية حاجات سوق العمل في العمارة الحديثة
- المواد العلمية مقتبسة من اكبر الجامعات الخارجية وبمشاركة اكبر مصانع و شركات متخصصة فى المجال فى مصر .
للاطلاع على المواد العلمية للدبلومة 
1 - https://goo.gl/5JEDdD
2 - https://goo.gl/vDKHD4
الدبلومة مدتها : 5 شهور | بواقع محاضرتين فى الاسبوع | 3 ساعات لكل محاضرة وفترة راحة 
خصم خاص 15 % للمجموعات فى #دبلومة_هندسة_الواجهات . اعمل منشن لصحابك و اشترك انت و مجموعة واحصل على الخصم . https://goo.gl/LX4nlX
للحجز اتصل على || 01127900003 / 26715374 02 - 26715376 02
العنوان || 6 ابراج سالى مول خلف السراج مول بمدينة نصر

اتعرف على المحاضر الاساس || https://goo.gl/TfcgKu
اتعرف على محاضرين الدبلومة || https://goo.gl/2JQrdQ





​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة مجمعة





​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة مجمعة



مركز حيدر علييف الثقافي في باكو....الرائع.....لزها حديد
وواجهة مدخله أشبه بحركة غطاء رأس المرأة....
وفي الخلف تدرجات أسترسال الشعر....أو الغطاء
المعماري يستوحي مبناه كما يشاء.....فالأبداع لا ياتي فقط من الأيحاء ولكن في التعبير عنه ومكوناته....






​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



هل مبني اوبرا زها حديد بالامارات....الرائع
هل مستوحي من غطاء الرأس الخليجي؟....ربما

​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة




مشروع زها حدبد
أنه كائن معماري مطل علي البحر....
اختبوطي الأزرع و الرأس...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة مجمعة



مبني أبراج زها حديد الثلاثي.....
شبية بسنابل القمح...
الخرسانة البيضاء كالاوراق الحشائش....والزجاج القلب كسنابل القمح



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



و مع 4 أجزاء تقاطع الدوائر ال4 الاخري.....
الإضاءات الداخلية جعلتها تتألق في اللقطة الليلية.....
وكإنها عيون ليلية.....
أشبه بعيون الضفادع....
في كثيير من تصميماتها تحول المبني لكائن معماري ما.....
لديها فريق كبير من المعماريين يعكف علي دراسة التكوينات الطبيعية وحركتها و خطزطها و تقاطعتها ونسيجها وتفعيلها معماريا
في علاقات مدروسة.... تشكل وتخدم المبني










​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 نوفمبر 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة




تنوعت إستخدامات الأسقف بين حدائق بإشجارها أو خضرة
أو هنا كمدرجات جلوس للأطلالة علي فراغ الساحة...او بيحيرة....او نهر
ومع انخفاض سقف الكتلة مدرجة السطح
ينطلق بكتلة اخري تنفتح بمسطحات زجاجها لأعلي
وبتقسيماته المتنوعة الإنكسار
لتشكل هي الاخري إطلالة وعلاقة فراغ الداخل مع الخارج



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



تكوين معماري رائع بكتله....
من مربعات مع مستطيلات.....واختلافات التوجية
وتردجات الأرتفاعات....
ما بين مصمته بشجيرات بإسطحها
وبين زجاجية السقف سواء فلات أو منحنية.....



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة


قوة المربعات ككتل ...واكدها بباثيوهات أيضا مربعات
وانحرافات بزواياه وأختلافات أرتفاعه....وعناصره الطبيعية ...
من خضرة أسقفه لتمثل العمارة الخضراء
ورأسيات خشب الواجهات وتقسيماتها.....وهل له علاقة مع المبني الأبيض الاخر....
يوجد ربط بينهما؟!



​

​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة


تموجات خطوط درجات إلوان الأرضية ...
توجية للماشي...وديناميكية للفراغ
مع انحناءات الحوائط بتجليدها لخشبي
وتقسيماتها العراميس الأفقية...
والزجاج بعناصر طولية مع الخشب....وعرضية كشاشة وسطه
وتضادهم الخشب الداكن مع من حوله من أبيض وخصوصا 
للسلم السوستة الدائري....بهاندريل زجاجي....عناصر رائعة وبسيطة وبها راحة للتصميم الداخلي.....
ويحبذا لو لها علاقة مشابهة بالتصميم الخارج
كإنعكاس الخارج مع الداخل.....وتفاعلهماإبتكارات المصممين و لمساتهم....مرجع للأفكار و إنطلاقها....



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



أقوي العناصر المعمارية....
المربع و الدائرة....
جمعهما في مشروع واحد باختلاف إحجامهم
مع العناصر الطولية....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة




من طرق أخراج المشاريع
تتأرجح حركة الكتل
فتأثر....لتتأرجح معها حركة الصور
في تعبير جديد...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



من طرق أخراج المشاريع...
الحل الدئري و الكروي...يؤثر أيضا في توزيع مشروعه
بتدرجات الألوان و ال curves
لتحدث حركة وديناميكية وازاحة
أنها قراءة لطبيعة تصميم المشروع...بتصميم اخر



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة




من طرق أخراج المشاريع....
المسقط ورقة يرمي ظلال....
الكتابات بحواف بيضاء وترمي أيضا ظلال....
تدرج تونات أظهار أرض الموقع....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



من طرق أخراج المشاريع....
المناظير وكانها صور ترمي ظلال....وكذلك كتاباتها
والخلفية بخطوطها المائلة وتقاطعاتها...
كتابة العنوان رصاصية كألوان الظلال....

أستخدم تونات درجات الرصاصي في الأرضي....كمسطحات خضراء و شوارع ومواقف سيارات......



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة




من طرق أخراج المشاريع....
أستخدام تونات الالوان بقوة....كمسطحات خضراء وشجر و عناصر مياة
وخطوط سوداء ىبخلفيات بيضاء 
للواجهات والمساقط و القطاعات...

والعناوينن و الكتابات بيضاء.....
وممكن باقي الدراسات علي خلفية بيضاء بجوارها....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



من طرق أخراج المشاريع....
المساقط و القطاعات والواجهات
بخطوطها الرصاصي ودرجات تونات خلفيات
وأسود للحوائط وخط الأرض....

لتفاجأ بألوان المناظير



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



من طرق أخراج المشاريع....
مثل أفلام الأبيض وأسود....ومفاجأة تلوين جزء ألوان
فهنا....
تلوين الرصاصيات بدرجاتها....ومفاجأة الاخضر....
وقد يناسب أكثر...تصميمان العمارة الخضراء...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



من طرق أخراج المشاريع....

تداخلات ألوان الواجهات و المناظير و البلانات
وكانها صورة واحدة....بألوانها....وتونات الألوان

والكتابات البيضاء متباعدة الحروف.....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



من طرق أخراج المشاريع....
المنحني الأروجانك...
قد يكون متموج...او curve....
بتأثيرات طبيعة المنطقة ...
خضراء....صحراوية....بحر....او أثار....أو صور من تراث المنطقة
مثل هنا الشريط الاخضر و عنصر المياة....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



من طرق أخراج المشاريع....

المناظير تأخذ مساحة صريحة النصف كجزء من اللوحة الكلية...
ومميز الشريط المنظوري العرضي....
ومناظير صغيرة تتلاشي حروفها وسط الأبيض.....
وأخراجات مضيئة بالشريط الأسود....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 نوفمبر 2015)

من الأخر....رائع....ومركز
وموضوع من صفحة Visual Architecture
ادمن /م ؛سمرفؤاد
فى ملاحظه بلاحظها على طلاب التخرج
بياخدوا اسماء مشروعاتهم المعقده ويدوروا بيها على داتا ويلاقوش اى حاجه تساعدهم
بمعنى ايه ؟؟
بمعنى ..... طالب تخرج عامل مشروع مركز تكنولوجى ثقافى فى ابحاث النانو 
...... طالب تخرج مشروعه قريه سياحيه علاجيه بيئيه خضراء مستدامه
........طالب تخرج مشروعه سوق تجارى دولى 
ويعينى يقعد يكتب على جوجل وفى المكتبات على كتب فيها العناوين المعقده ده ميلاقيش وييبكى ان مشروعه مالوش امثله وتماذج
ياشباب انتم مهندسين واخدين رياضه اتنين فين تحليل المعادلات المعقده ماتحللوا الاسماء والعناويين ده لاصولها يعنى مثلا
المشروع المركز التكنولوجى الثقافى ف ابحاث النانو هو ايه غير مركز ابحاث نظريات التصميم بتاعته مركز ابحاث لا اكتر ولا اقل مش هتصممه نانو يعنى
المشروع القريه السياحيه العلاجيه البيئيه الخضرا هى ماهى الا قريه او منتجع سياحى عادى جدا هيزود عليه جزء مستشفى عشان يبقى علاجى ويطبق فيه نظريات العماره الحضرا بس
المشروع السوق التجارى الدولى حاجه من الاتنين ياما مبانى اداريه وبورصه زى برج التجاره العالمى وبنوك ياما مول ضخم زى كارفور 
بسطوا عناوين مشروعاتكم لاصولها وابحثوا بالاصول ................
وربنا يوفقكم ان شاء الله













​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة


تدرج الأرتدادات ولكن في الإليبسات....
الزجاج وكمرات الادورا البيضاء...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 نوفمبر 2015)

صورة



اخترع المصطلح عمارة عضوية المعماري فرانك لويد رايت (1867-1959)



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة




كتلة إليبس...وكتلة موجة تخرج متماسة منها....
وخروج جزء دائري وموجة اخري منها
كانت فكرته كمبني لنادي جولف...
وتغطية الأليبس بسطح مائل...وعنصر ملفت أزرق 
ربما يشكل ديناميكية حركة كرة الجولف قبل لحظة سقوطها في الحفرة....

حتي الموجة قد تمثل لولبية حركة الكرة في الهواء....والمبني يمثل الكرة
أنه أستيحاء خيال المعماري...يفعل الكثيير

​




​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 ديسمبر 2015)

دورة مجانية...وتسوي مبالغ كبيرة....
دورة التصميم الداخلي الشاملة للماكس
دروس للمهندس Mahmoud Ouf
دورة التصميم الداخلي الشاملة على اليوتيوب .
يمكنكم مشاهدتها من هنا ..
جاري رفع باقي المحاضرات إذا رأيت أنها قد تفيد غيرك ، لا تتردد في نشرها






​​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 ديسمبر 2015)

3 صور


تشابه كتل المداخل الثلاثة وكانها وحدات....بالكورنر و منتصف الجانبين
تبدء بأرش....ثم مثلث الزجاج المنعكس ثم عنصر إسطواني او منحني.....
تبادل المصمت بفتحاته مع مسطحات الزجاج..
الأباليق وتأثيرها.....وشكلت كعناصر أفقية....تضاد رأسيات الاعمدة و الأكتاف

لم أستحسن نهايات برج الكورنر....ربما لو كان زجاج كان أفضل بدون الرفارف أو الأجنحة....













​​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة




المعماري راسم بدران....
وألوان البني و الأصفر....العتق و النور
وعناصر المبني
الساحة و الأبراج باختلاف أرتفاعاتها.....أختلاف توجية المباني 45.....
المداخل العالية المكشوفة....البواكي وتظهر بجوانب الساحة المفتوحة 

الحوائط يغلب عليها المصمت....
بفتحات ضيقة و قليلة وإضاءات وتهوية وطراز من فتحات المثلثات ...






​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



تدرجات أرتدادت الادوار العلويا بسطحها المائل
تشارك بفكرة جديدة ك texture للتصميم
بجانب مسطحات الزجاج بخطوطها...
او مسطحات مستطيلات الغاطس والبارز



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



تأثيير بسيط بتغيير زاوية التوجية...وتأثيره علي تخطيط 
المنطقة السكنية



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



أقببية متقاطعة بأرشاتها.....
وحتي كولسترا الشباك طوب.....
ياريت يكون في أحياء للطرز دي....وأيضا مدرسة المعماري حسن فتحي....
و عدد كبيير من البناءيين الذين يستطيعوا أن يجيدوا تلك الأعمال...

أنها ليست فقط تراث لينا...ولكن بما تحمله من راحة نفسية وصحية وتهوية جيدة للمبني...
وطبعا الخصوصية في تصميمها....وجمالها المريح البسيط الممتع...والرائع فيها 
أنها تلائم فئات المجتمع.....الغني و البسيط...فقط تكون فقط فراغ بسيط 
كما نري بالصورة فوق قطعة أرض صغيرة.... 
وقد تكون بناء فخم واسع ممتد بحديقة فسيحة
بتصميمات مختلفة قد يدخل فيها تدرجات الأقبيية و أختلافات أتجاهاتها 45..أو مع القباب..
.بالطوب الظاهر أو البياض الأبيض ورغم ذلك يعزف كثييرا من المعماريين للأقتراب منها....
ربما التحدي لدينا....عزوف المعظم عن التطور ونسجه....

فلا يوجد من يطور هؤلاء البنائيين سواء منهم أي من صنيعي بناء محترف...
أو حتي منا كمعماريين...

كنت وانا خريج جديد في السعودية بأشرف علي فيلا....النجار غلب في السلم الدائري السوستة...بل في أكثر من نجار هرب من الشغلانه عشان السلم ده.....المهم أخر نجار كان كويس ولكن صعب عليه السلم....المهم كلانا يراي صعوبه في عمل الأخر...أنا شايف النجارة عمل مش سهل...وهو شايفني كمهندس حاجة مش سهلة.....
ولانه سألني أذا كان ممكن أساعده في رسم السلم بدرجاته مع الخشب....
سبحان الله فكرت وهو برضه وهو بينفذ....ولقينا هارموني سوا في السلم رائعة ....وذكريات

يعني هنا مثلا القبو الأرش ده....ممكن يكون فقط يتعمل تجليد خشب كصب السقف...بأرش....
ثم يتم ترصيص الطوب عليها....أعلم أن هناك تكنيكات كثيرة خلال العمل مثل عمل الطوب هنا بالمشربية الشباك...

ولكن ربما تجد فيديو من المكسيك مثلا لمحترفيين طوب....أو بدولة اخري....
أو بالبحث تتواجد المعلومة الناقصة.....وهناك طرق و أساليب كيف تجعل الطوب كواحهة بدون تشطيب...وكيف تعالجها بعد البناء لتظهر في أحسن صورة....بمعالجات....المقصود ان ممكن توجيهات ومشاركة ودعم من مهندس لبناء في الأفكار قد تجعل منه بناء محترف كبنائيين حسن فتحي....

ينقصنا فقط الترابط بيننا....بين المهندسين و الصنيعية...والأندماج بالعمل...هي مش مستحيل...حلقات ناقصة بيننا....تمنع التسلسل والأنسيابية...للأسف الفلوس و التفكير فيها وفي مشاكل شخصية و في علاقات مع الناس...
بتبدد طاقات كثيرة مننا...ممكن أن تعمل الكثيير لينا



​​
​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 ديسمبر 2015)

أي مشروع....بغض النظر عن حجمه أو لوحاته....ولو حتي مشروع غرفة حارس أو أسكتش او منظور....
أو مشروع ضخم
ما هو ألا يحمل بعد غير مرائي للمصمم....مع أنه أكثر شئ مؤثر علي المصمم نفسه 
و علي من يراه من محترفين و عاديين....
أنه البعد الرايع في العمارة....
وهو لا يقل اهمية عن الابعاد الثلاثة الأخري.....
بل هو الذي يكوون الرأي حول المشروع
أنه طاقة و حماس و مشاعر المصمم نحو العمل....الغريب أنها شئ غير مرئي.....
ولكن الكل يحس به و يدركه حتي ولو سافر المصمم بعيد عن من يري لوحات مشروعه أو حتي أذا كان مبني فعلي منفذ....أنه مثل كما يقولون النففس في الطبخ....فحاله طابخ الطعام و شعوره ينعكس علي المذاق و الطعم....
أنه البعد الرابع....بعد بعيد عن القياسات و الأرقام و المواصفات و الاشتراطات و المطلوب و المعطي و البحث و الدراسة....


أنه البعد الأنساني و الشعور....والاندماج مع العمل.....والرغبة....

فهناك مصمم يمنعه ولا يريده....فتجد مشروعه صلد غض ناشف...
وأن كثرت الدراسات والنسب الصحيحة ومعاملات النجاح.....


عن اخر يعاني في مشروعه فيظهر أسي وحزن....
تنعكس علي العناصر و الرسومات و الأشجار و الألوان....وفرحها

عن اخر يعاني ولكنه يتفاعل بحب ورغبة مع مشروعه....أنه في حالة....في عالم اخر خاص به....
قد قراء متطلبات المشروع....ثم بدء يشق بشعور و إنفعالات حول مشروعه....فيتخيل أجزاءه خلال يومه...خلال ساعاته ودقائقه....فينسج له الخيال ....حل لهذا الجزء....وربط لهذا الجزء....
وهذة الحالة من الهيام.....تجتزب معها رغبات لفتح النت بمشاريع متنوعة و طرق أظهار....
ينتقي بعقلة و أحساس عناصر منها....ولكنه لا يكتبها....بل يطلقها في خياله مرة اخري....
لتأخذ دورتها وتفاعلاتها و أحسيسها.....لتخرج بثوب جديد و أندماجات خاص بعالمه....

أنه تعايش مع مشروعه ككيان.....كأحاسيس فلم يكن ورق...ولم يكن ألوان أوأشجار....ولم يكن نسب....
ولم يكن علاقات....ولم يكن نظريات.....هي حالة متفردة من الانسجام و التعاشق و الهارموني الداخلي....
أنه تعاشق للفكر و الفلب و العقل و الأحاسيس كلها في تناغم واحد.....فحتي إذا أختفي المصمم.....

سيقراء ذلك الدكتور و عامل البوفية و المار في الشارع.....والصيني الذي يمشي في مدينته.....
والأفريقي الذي يتسلق غابته......

أن التصميم طاقة....تري ليس بالعين....تري بكل شئ إلا العين....رغم أن العين هي التي تدركها....
وكأن العين تسلمها الي الكل ليحسها و يدركها....

أنها ليست بالدفعات و بالدكاترة ولا بالتقديرات ولا بالنظم.....هي حالة يتعايشها المصمم....عالمه....
ولا يهمه التقدير بالشكل الكبير.....عن تعايش تلك الحالة و الأنسجام.....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



تكوين لاندسكيبي رائع...
مستمد من البحر وتموجاته....
فتتموج وتدرج الحشائش لتحوي بينها العنصر الدائري
وتدرج معها الحوائط الحجرية..
وتحت النخيل تموج اخر من الحصي....
في ديناميكية وفرح من شرائط الرصيف الدائرية



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



إنحناءات وتدرج الحشاش
لتحتض الإليبس المائي
في وجود شرائط الأرضية......



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة


جميل عندما تتداخل رسومات الأسكتشات
المنظور و الواجهة الجانبية و الموقع العام
في الخطوط
في التشجير الاخضر 
وفي زراقة السماء و الماء
وأستخدام الماركر مع التحبيير....



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 ديسمبر 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة


تكلمنا كثيرا عن جماليات عمارات في العالم....
ولكن كل هذا يتضاءل أمام معاني عمارة حسن فتحي....
لقد أرسي فكر يمتد عبر الأزمان
أدرك معاني انسانية كبيرة وفهم لأحتياجات الساكن النفسية و الروحية
والجسدية....
انه أراد بعمارته أن تستمد من ثقافتنا و عاداتنا
وكان لدية معرفة وفكر ليخلق أدوات بفطرته, أنها فطرة العمارة قد تكونت بداخله ونسج لبناتها بأدواته مستعينا بفطرة السكن الريفي و بصعيد مصر 
أنه بعد عن التكرار و التغرب و اللاتفكير....
هل كان يستمدها من قراءته للثقافة العربية و الإسلامية....هل كان يستمدها من لمسات في عمارتنا الإسلامية بإستشعار وتجميع و تحليل هادئ من النفس لعناصرها....
انه أستدعاء لمشاعر الفطرة.....الحث ....النفس
تجميع لمستخرجات أرض المكان وبعد فلسفة الزمان....
انه لم يصمم...انه يلملم كيانات و ثقافات و حنين و امل...
قد يستعرق سنين او عقود....ليخرج ولو بشئ حقيقي ملموس
يضفر هذا التجانس النفسي المخلوط بسمره الأرض بجيل من تلاميذه
ببعد انساني بعماله المشاركين...فهم ليس عمال انما مخترعين معه لهذا الكيان البنائي الأنساني...كيف أيقظ فيهم هذا...لا ادري
بمادة الأرض...تلمسها...الأحساس بترابها و بطينها...كيف أستطاع ان يرصها ليستخرج منها تلك العلاقات البسيطة المريحة الساحرة..لتتجمع لتكون هكذا....أنه قد عاش تجارب تجميعها بنفسه لتتحمل عامل الزمن....
وحتي هذا التثبيت به تجاربه و محاولاته و معايشاته
أنه فن معماري أصيل عايش برغم محدوديه اعداده....
كانه يوجه دعوه للتواصل مع أصاله وفكر وتراث 
دعوه لأسترخاء النفس لتعود لصفاءها







​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة


البوكسات boxes تضاد الزجاج
وتتنوعها بأحجمها و أتجاهها
و ربطهما بخطوط إختلاف المواد




​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



إنحناء الدور و البلكونة...والدروة تعاكسها في الأتجاة
مع الفلات flat
تأثيير مميز برغم عرض المبني القليل...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



مثلما أتجاة بعض تصاميم المباني يربطها بالأرض
هنا أيضا في الاندسكيب مع المقاعد
وإضاءات من أسفلها....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



خلال سنوات الدراسة...ممكن المرور بمعومات عن التنفيذ
فكثيير بيفتكر انها ملهاش علاقة بالدراسة....ولكن فهم المواد و أستخدمها....وأشترطتها و طريقة التركيب....بتساعد حتي في النقاش مع الدكتور بخلفية تنفيذية....وعند عمل الرسومات التنفيذية...وحتي في التصميم....
وخبرة لبعد التخرج...حتي عند مقابلات العمل....او العمل مع الصنايعية....
وحتي لو معلومة عن الطوب....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة


المبنيين في المنتصف بزاوية 45
أحدث حركة في اللاندسكيب



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة


التصميمات العربية
من برجولات و قباب و قبوات والفتحات المثلثة
وفتحات الارشات
ومحاولة تقترب من الطراز العربي
للمسكن.
.
القباب طريقه لانعكاس اشعه الشمس مما يجعل درجه الحراره الداخليه اقل من الخارج
.
ده أسلوب تقليدي لڤيلات أستاذنا العظيم الراحل حسن فتحي و القري السياحيه الجديده بنفس الأسلوب و يميل للعماره النوبيه






​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة


العمارة العربية وبروزات من قلب الزجاج وفي الأمام و الجنب
ومشربيات رفيعة

والمداخل بزوايها وأرشاتها المميزة
وأستخدام فريمات للكتلة و بقلبة الزجاج



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 ديسمبر 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 ديسمبر 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



تبادل أشكال المصمت و ال louvers الخشب
لواجهات التصميم...
و طريقه جماليه لكسر اسعه الشمس



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



جميل خروج كورنر المبني كأنها مقرتضات



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



البواكي الأرشات الحجر....وتأثيرها في المبني​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



الأليبس و الفلات flat
في علاقة بين الحجر و الزجاج



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة


هل هي تبادل القوسين مع فراغ ساحة القلب او رقصة معمارية؟
بتدرج 
وخروج جزء من تكوين البلاتفورم كبرجولة مغطاة
ودخول الاتوبيسات من الشارع للبدروم....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



جميل الإسطوانة بفتحاتها و البرجولة الخشب في أعلي...
وغلاقاتها بباقي المبني....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



الأعمدة البيضاء الإسطوانية تتنوع بظهورها من بين
الأسقف البيضاء...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



الإعمدة في الجزء الدائري....في دورين الاول و الثاني
وعلاقة الدائري مع باقي المبني​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة
​



حل جيد ربط الإسطواني بكتل
بكمرة طائرة أو فريم ليشكل مدخل لفراغ القلب
ومربعين كتل الخلف بزواية 45 تطل علي الفراغ



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



تبادل بلكونات الادوار
ببروز من الاجناب...
بداخل فريم المبني



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة




تقسيم مثلثات خشب السقف
بعروق و كمرات و فواصل......و الشرائح ال louvers
بتفاصيل ورسومات تتناسب مع طبيعة ووظيفة المشروع​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



الأعمدة المنكسرة و القائمة تحمل مبالغة السقف
وبلكونات الأدوار
والسقف يشكل باقي المبني
وادخل الأنكسارات أيضا علي زجاج الواجهات...بتكرارها



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة




الموقع العام بنسبه المميزة....
مستطيل و أسطواني و مربعيين



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة




الجلسات البرجولة تشكل التصميم مع كتل الفيلا
وخروج الكتلة المثلثة للإظلاله و للدمج مع البرجولة
وكذلك للكتلة الاخري



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة




الكتلة الإسطوانية مع الفلات
وتفريغ أجزاء من الإسطوانة
تكوون فرغات و اعمدة بينها وبين لكتلة المثلثة



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



التغطية بإجزاء تقسيماتها الخشب المثلثات و الزجاج
وتفاعل السقف مع السلم الخشب و بعض الحوائط الستائرة
وتغطية السقف البارز فوق السلم



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة





الموجة كممر و جلسات بين المباني











​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة




البرج زجاجي بتقسيماته البيضاء الشجرية
والبرج الاخر بأعمدة وكمر خرسانية وبينها الزجاج



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



البرجين الزجاج بأرتفاعهما عن باقي الأبراج الأقل أرتفاعا
كلاندمارك....



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 ديسمبر 2015)

5 صور


عندما أراد المعماري نورمان فوستر....تصميم مركز تجاري بأبو ظبي الامارات....
أكسب مشروعه تفاصيل من عمارة البلد...
مستمدة من التفاصيل الفن الإسلامي
فكانت المشربيات و الزجاج الملون...ولكنه جرد تلك العناصر ونوعها 
ففي ممرات و باثيوهات المركز تجد تنوع المشربيات أو كولسترا الخشب بتقاطعتها
المربعة او المستطيلة او كخطوط...تجريد متنوع للناظر...وهو أشبه بالأسواق العربية القديمة

ونجدها حتي في خان الخليلي بمصر...دفء الخشب وتنوع عناصره وتفاصيله....
كبانوهات تكسو الجدران العالية أمام الزجاج....

ودمج معها المواد المعدنية الذهبية كأعمدة عالية و أيضا كتغطيات بأجزاء من الأسقف و الممرات....
وكأنه يريد أن يربط بين دفء و إصالة الخشب و بين فخامة المذهب ويتركهما ليتعانقا 
في تصميمه المثمر للزائر.....
وحتي الزجاج الملون المعشق وضعه معه تفاصيل زخرفة مكبرة الأسكيل scale....
أنه تعايش المعماري مع الرسومات و تفاصيل المكان يكسبها طبيعتها الخاصة....
حتي انه أدلي نجوم و أقمار مدلاة من السقف وكأنه يريد أن يعبر بها عن سحر ولمسات العمارة العربية...
ولما لها من تأثيير في نفس المستخدم و المشتري..ونري المديول 
و خصوصا للمربعات بالكولسترات و بوحدات السقف...فمديول و تنوع في الأشكال و المواد و الإضاءات....

ودراسة لها أنه دراسة لحضارات و أسواق عربية ومستمدة من الفنون الإسلامية القديمة...
وتعايش معها ومع تأثيرها حتي يستطيع نقلها....أنه أدراك لقيم الزائر للمكان وعاداته و تقاليده و المحبب لنفسيته....انه يعلم أذا أستراح المشتري وشعر بإصاله المكان 
فهو نجاح للمكان وللسوق و حتي لمن يزور فقط...أو يتجول بالمكان....فهو أجنبي ....غريب عن تلك الحضارة....ولكن تعايش الفنان المعماري العالمي....يدخل في عمق تفاصيل و أصل البلد....وفهم لمتطلبات الناس...
فكيف حس بأن المشربية و الكولسترات الخشب لها ذلك التأثير....لا أعلم
كيف عرف تأثير الزجاج المعشق بتفاصيله له ذلك التأثير...لا أعلم...
هل هو قراء عنها...ربما قراء ....هل أحسها من تاريخ الأسواق العربية...ربما....
هل سأل وهو يتجول في المدينة عما يرغبه و يألفه الناس ....ربما
او كل ذلك....أن تتزوق حضارة أخري ليست حضاراتك ليس بسيط...وبهذا العمق 

أنه يحتاج لمعماري عالمي أن يتزوق العمارة و الفنون و الحضارات أكثر من مهندسي بلد المكان و أكثر منا....
انه السير نورمان فوستر

















zpskoqt2jat.jpg.html]

​​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



الفرق بين مصمم و الاخر ليس المشروع ولا العناصر ولا الخطوط
ولكن تسرعه في التكويين
فهناك من ينسج ويكون فكرته علي مهل ولا اتكلم علي الوقت ولكن عن اختمارالفكرة وتفاعلها قبل الورق

أن المصمم قد يكون مزنوق و منفعل مع التصميم ويرد ان يطرحه بأي شكل 
وبأي سرعه متوهما ان هذا سيصنع مشروع المميز
عن أخر تروي وتفاعل ينسج الفكرة ويطرحه ويعيد خطوطها يجمعها ويلمها
ثم يضعها مطوره ثم يعيد جزئياتها ويربطها بطرح اخر
انه ليس أستعجال للفكره ولا استعجال في طرحها

ولم لا وحسن فتحي المعماري العالمي فعلا ذلك بفكره الذي تكوون علي مدار سنوات ومشاريع 
ومحاضرات و لقاءات وورش ومقابلات من داخل و خارج المهنة
انه يلمل فكر و عمارة و ملمح أصيل يعبر عما يريده هو دون سابقه
عن ما يريد رؤيته و يستحثه في عمارته
والجديد ان يجعلها تنساب وكانها من يد وفكر مالك السكن
بل انها تنساب من عمارة بناءيها ولو العمالة

انه صهر عمارات عربية و إسلامية ونوبية.....وفكر تراثات و أصالات قديمة 
لها حنين وشوق و إحتياج
ولم تطرخ تلك الفكرة بين ساعة وضحها.....بل امتددت وتطورت وتكوونت خلال مشاريع 
بتدرج حتي وصلت لشاطئ عالميته قبل ان تكوون عالمية يراها الاخريين
وكانها طافت علي ساكني مشاريعه وبناءيها.... قبل ان تتدفق كفكر معماري عالمي له أحساسه و رؤيته

أنها مشوار حياته....تجمعت خلال عمره....لتكوون متفرده.... دون المكرر و المقتبس و المنقول
فكل أنجارات مشاريع أي معماري مصمم مشروع....فهناك المتعجل....وهناك صاحب فكرة....وهناك هاضم للفكرة...
وهناك مكوون للفكرة....وهناك من تعيش مع جزئيات حياة ساكنيها....وهناك من وصل للأكثر.....

فالأغاني التي اخذت من مغنييها صناعة و تكويين و تواصل و حلم و رؤية كان لها امتداد أكثر 
كلما كان هذا التعايش اكثر عمق ورؤية....
عن اخريين متسرعيين يصنعونها فقط لتكون موجوده وحولها بعض الماديات السريعة....فتكون ....
ولكنها تمر ضعيفة لا قيمة لها....عن اخري فيها معايشة قد أثرتها وكوونتها في وضعها المأمول....
فكانت بتأثيرها متعايشة.....وتعييش 
انها الفرق بين البسيط القيمة...والعالي القيمة....بين الغث و السمين....
بين العادي الضئيل التجاري و بين الأصيل المنتفع.....
فربما يصمم المعماري مئات المشاريع وكانه لم يصممم .....وهناك فن أصيل يحمل الكثيير
أنها عمارة حسن فتحي....العمارة العالمية المحلية



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة


البوكسات boxes
بمنتصف العمارات السكنية بلونها الأبيض
والرصاصي لباقي المبني.....و أستخدم بينها أجزاء بيضاء
وكأنها أباليق



​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة




موجتين متعاميدتين بأختلاف منسوبهما
وزجاج بشكل متموج أيضا يفصل بين السقف المتموج
والبوكس boxe الزجاج و المصمت الأبيض...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة




البرجولة الخشب...الأباليق 
الفتحات البوابات
أضافت سحر و تألق للتصميم

​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة


التصميم الدائري....
بتفريغات من إجزاءه
وتنوع مواده...وانكسارات في الواجهة...

​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة




هذا التصميم يثبت بتمميز
سواء اتفقنا او أختلفنا.....ان المظلات و الممرات او بوابات تشكل مع كتل المبني
وتكمل الفرغات وتربط بينها وتنوعها
وربما أيضا أختيار لونها يمييز ويظهر المشروع



​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة




من العناصر الجميلة في هذا المشروع....
الساحة بين المباني بخطوطها الأنسيابية الخضراء و الرصاصي....
وتفريغ جزء من المبني الأبيض بنور إضاءاته...ليظهر من أسفله امتداد للاندسكيب.....
بل يخرج ببلكونة منحنية من الدور الثاني ليطل علي الفراغ.....
والمبني المجاور بأختلاف عناصر كتلة المستطيلات و المنحنية....
وبوكسات تعلو عناصره المختلفة الأرتفاعات



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



لاحظ الدوائر بالتصميم في التغطيات وكفتحة عنصر مائي وعلاقاتها
وعلاقاتها بالجلسة المربعة بالقبة الزجاج و دائرية من حولها​​









​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



خيالية التصميم لولبية حركة المظلة الزجاجية
لتغطي التموج للعنصر المائي و المسطحات الخضراء
ولتمر عالية و بجوار المباني بالموقع



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



المبني الفلات flat والمنحني
ويربط بينهما الجدار الابيض بأرتفاع اعلي....وفي المبنيين يوجد فراغ داخلي 
بين العناصر الداخلية و الحائط الخارجي لعدة ادوار
أستخدم التقسيمات الموديولية المربعة والمستطيلة...

في المبنيين
العناصر الخشبية بدرجتي لون مختلفة مميزة بالداخل...ك louvers خشبية غامقة....
حائط طولي خشب بيج...وأستخدم أيضا ال louvers كمظلة للكتلة المنحنية



​

​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



مشروع من بكين الصين
نفس نوع و أحساس العناصر المعمارية لدينا
حتي في التفاصيل
بمجموعة من الابراج البوابات بأتجاهات مختلفة
وعروض أبراجها أيضا مختلفة..فعلي اليمين مبني عريض ببوابة مع مبني رفيع....
رائعة الباثيوهات التي كونها بين الأبراج....
أصطفت العمارات الخمسة وكانها سلسلة
حتي نوع الشبابيك المربعة ربطت بين موديول المشروع....مع العناصر الطولية بالأرضي....



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



موجة وأيضا بها ألتفاف مظلة جلسة وربطها بغرفة خدمات علي البحر
والكمر الخشب وجدران الغرفة من نفس اللون ونوع الخشب



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة




ياريت الواحد يكون مع صنيعي كويس ومتعاون...
ويحاول يطلع بأفكار و أسكتشات لمحاولة
تصميمات جديدة بحوائط أو بأحواض زرع.....عايزة محاولات لأختبار التثبيت جيد أم لا 
ويتناسب مع التصميم ام لا....
ممكن بالتركيز تخرج بأفكار جديدة وعملية....

يعني مثلا لو أعطي لك 100 حائط وطلب منك مع 3 بناءيين لعمل تشكيلات مختلفة 
في فترة ما وليكن شهر ....فهل ستستطيع أن تستخرج أفكار و اتجاهات ومعالجات جديدة؟!

و يمكن تطبيقها علي واجهات السكني والفيلات وبعض القري السياحية....​​













​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



ربط إنحناء كمرة فريم البرج مع دائرية كمرة المبني الإسطواني و قبته
وتأثير المسطحات الزجاج في التصميم
مع رأسيات المصمت بينها تموجات ربما أمام الشبابيك



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



كمرتين منحنيتين خرسانة ضخمة تحمل
تدرجات الأدوار
وتكوون فراغ أسفلها لفراغ قلب المشروع
فكرة إنشائية مميزة حسب وظيفة و إستخدام المبني



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



رغم التصميم قد لا يناسب البعض
ألا انه أستخدم عناصر مميزة للعمارة الخضراء
تدرجات السقف الزجاج المائل لأنارات طبيعيية مع الخضرة 
وتأثيرها بالداخل و الخارج....
ووجود كمرات في التدرجات تكسر أشعة الشمس...وتأثير ووظيفية الشيش الخارجي....
لكسر تأثير الشمس و حرارتها بالداخل....وأختيار امكانية التعرض لها
ونووع في تصميم و اختلاف عروضها



​

​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



أستخدم تدرجات الكتل للواجهات
وكورنيشة طبانة السطح
وتناغم الشبابيك...بين وحدة شباك عريض و وحدتين شباكين صغيرين
مع أرشات الفتحات و الفلات....



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



الأبراج الإليبسات 
وأستخدام layers مختلفة للكتل
الزجاج...فالكمرات المتقاطعة سواء راسية و أفقية أو حرف x سمبوكسة
فستارة خارجية قد تكون معدنية
بجمال مادة خلف مادة....ميزت مشروعه مع أختلاف إرتفاعات الأبراج.....



​

​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



ربط الإليبس الزجاج بالكتل الزجاج الفلات
وتاكيد الممرات بينهما بكمر خشب
وأستخدام تغطية جمالون منحني للإليبس



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة
​


دى مجموعه مميزه من ملفات الاتوكاد حوالى 25 مشروع لمبانى سكنيه ودى الملفات المعماريه والانشائيه...
حمل الان

http://civilengineer0.blogspot.com.eg/2015/12/blog-post_85.html#.VnQY0lQrKhd



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة


علاقة الفريم الخارجي الأبيض و العناصر الخشبية الرأسية كجدار و الأفقية كبلاطات...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة





الحلول الدائرية و أستقطعاتها
لتكوين المداخل....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 ديسمبر 2015)

السير فوستر
مع التفاصيل الدقيقة لمبني صغير بالمشروع...



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة




التأثيرات الجديدة حول كتلة الأبراج....نقلت طبيعة المباني و التصميم القديمة
الصريحة الواضحة بتفاصيلها....الي طبيعة اخري و كانها نقله حالمة لتنساب للسماء مع السحاب....
لتقلل من ضخامة تأثيرها وإنحناءاتها قللت من تأثيرات الزوايا المعتادة الواضحة...
ففيها أنسيابية ومرونة وسرعة يحتاجها العصر....

وسبحان الله هذة التأثيرات مرت بصناعات وتصميمات اخري....
فالسيارات بموديلاتها الواضحة كالبوكس الصريحة الزوايا الحادة و القائمة القديمة....
تتغير مع هذا العصر لتنساب بإنحناءات بودي السيارة.....وإضاءتها وإجزائها.....
وحتي تصميمات الأثاث تمر بتغييرات مشابهه....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



وجود عنصر بسيط كالزلع الفخار في اماكنها له تأثير علي المكان..
وبدونها سيتغير روح التصميم بالصورة....
وطبعا مع تأثيير النخلتين القزميتين...



​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 ديسمبر 2015)

التشبث...
مش عارف ليه معظمنا ....إن لم نكن كلنا بنميل لموضوع التشبث بأي شئ....حتي في أفكار التصميم و بداياته ودراساته....
وأخراجه 
وكأننا ندق علي أيواب خبرات الأخريين لنكررها او نتشبه بها.....ربما هو أنزعاج من الجديد ....من الوضع الجديد....
والفعل الجديد...رغم أن هذة هي الحرية...حرية التعبير و حرية التفكير.....
لماذا تلك المساحة تزعجنا و تقلقنا....ألانها جديدة...نجهلها....والانسان عدو ما يجهل....فيصبح الجديد له غموض
هذا يحدث عند جلوسك علي مكتبك لتصمم....فكرة مشروعك.....الوقت بين الجلوس 
و الوصول لشئ ما قد يكون في جلسة او 10 او حتي 20 جلسة....هذا الوقت للوصول للفكرة....قد يطلق عليه العاصفة الذهنية.....
هي عملية لشحن الفكر.....ورغبة للوصول لبدايات فكرة ترضي المصمم....ويحس انها تلك هي الفكرة اللأئقة للمشروع....
والغريب أذا سمعت صوت من نفسك بعمل محاولة اخري...او تجربة شئ جديد عليها...
فيكون الرد بالرفض.....هي كده كويسة.....
لماذا لا ندع الفكرة تاخذ وقتها وتكوينها.....من تظبيطات وتعديلات و أضافات وتحسينات.....
أو حتي يكون لدينا الشجاعة لرفضها وتغييرها والبدء من جديد....وهل البدء من جديد خسارة....ولماذا؟!
لا اعتقد حتي البدء من جديد يكون خسارة.....لان حماسك وهدفك للمشروع تصحح فتوجيه الذهن سيكون أفضل....
واكثر تركيزا و أصفي للفكرة......


ان انطلاق الفكرة...أو أحب أن أسميها نسجها....لها أدواته.....مثل النسيج يحتاج الالوان و البكرات والخيوط ...و....وو
وهكذا فكرة المشروع....تحتاج لتحليلات و دراسات ولا أقصد الدراسات المفروضة علينا من الكلية 
وأنما دراسات لكيان المشروع.....
فيتم تفصيص الموقع فربما أطلاله الموقع أو شكل الأرض....أو الجبال قد تشكل الفكرة او جزء منها....
وربما أسم المشروع و طبيعته و أستخداماته يفعل ذلك......
وربما عادات وتقاليد اهل منطقة المشروع.....
وربما أستخدام المشروع هو من سيؤثر......وربما حتي أرتفاع المشروع هو من سينشئ الفكرة من منبعها.....
فتلك الأسئلة و البدايات وتناول المصمم مع نفسه معطياتها....ستخرج من خيالاته وذهنة الفكرة التي تمثله....
وعندما يفعلها بنفسه يحس بالرحة والرضا المعماري....
ونعود للنقطة أن كلما زاد المعروض من التحليلات و الدراسات و مشاهدة مشاريع مشابهة.....
والعاصفة الذهنية في معروضها وفي وقتها وفي تناولها....كلما كان المشروع أرقي و أكثر تأثيير.....
نسيت ان أقول ان المصممين المبتدئيين يرفضون ذلك كليا....فأن اول ما يريد أن يبدء أن يرسم شئ....وبالمسطرة....
يرسم مستطيل مربع للمشروع....لا مانع سواء للمبتدئ او المحترف .....ان يرسم أو يبدء بأي شئ حتي
ولو رسم مساحات الأستخدامات بدون تفاصيل....ربما تساعده في علاقات المسطحات مع الأرض....او حجم الكتل بالأرض....
او علاقات الأستخدامات مع بعضها.....فهي تفتح الطريق ولو قليلا امامه وتريحه....انه يريد ان يري الطريق....ان يضع قدمه عليه....
فلا مانع من تلك الخطوة...وبحيث أيضا إلا تؤثر علي الخطوات القادمة ومرونتها....


ربما كلمات حديثنا مع أنفسنا في مراحل بدايات التصميم...هي ما تصنعه وهي ماتطلق الأفكار من حولة.....
فهذا يريد الفكرة السريعة العملية....وهذا يريد ان يفعل فكرة علي إلا تتعبه في تفاصيلها وتكوينها.....
وهذا يريد ان يبحث عن فكرة ينقل جزء كبيرمنها أو اغلبها....وهذا يريد ان يبدء بشئ خيالي فعال مبتكر....
وهذا يريد ان يكرر فكره مشروعه السابق مع تطويره و إضافاته.....وهذا يريد ان يصمم فكرة ترضي الدكتور وربما يبحث
ويدرس اعمال الدكتور من موقعه.....وهذا يريد ويرتاح ويتفاعل مع طراز ما قد يكون إسلامي قبطي مودرن....
وهذا قرر ان يتفاعل مع مشاريع معمارية عالمية المفضلة قد يكون لفوستر أو لزهي حديد او لجياري.....
فما هي فكرة مشروعك القادم....أم ستتشبث بشئ ما 



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



تدرجات أرتدادت السطح بخطوطه المنحنية المتموجة في الرأسي و الأفقي.....
تنوع اطلاله البلكونات علي المناظر الطبيعيية....
وباقي المشروع في الخلف بخطوطه المستقيمة التي تضاد بقوة إنحناءات الأمامي



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



الاعمدة البامبو أو الخوص....بأرتفعها الدبلهايت
تتراص حول مركزها وتتحزم بروابط ....وترتبط بالسقف لتحمله
والزجاج الهاندريل يتموج من امامها.....ربما يكون عناصر جديدة لمطعم او مقهي او مول تجاري.....



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



موجة ونصف متغيرة الانحناء
لتحووي فيما بينها إليبسات عناصر أخري
وتكويين اخري فلات منكسر لعنصر أخر....وترك موجة أخري كممر في كورنر الأرض.....
أنه اللاندسكيب الفن الحر التشكيلي...
الذي يحمل فيما بينه الأحواض و الأشجار و الزرع و الرمال و الحصي و الالعاب
والتدرجات.....
له عالمه و أساليبه و طرقه المتنوعة.....



​
​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



المصمم يتفاعل مع تصميمه لأحدي جامعات الخليجة
وكانه يرص لعبته...بوحداتها...الملاقف....والمظلات المثمنة
بمادة تغطيتها فد تكون حجر....ويكررها لسقف الوحدات الاخري
أسفل الملاقف....
ثم ينطلق بالكوليسترات الخشبية المربعة بقوة المربع وتاثيرة....وبأماكنها المختلفة و أتجاهاتها المتعددة...وتأثيير في تصميمه الظلال في الحلول.....
من بين الاعمدة الإسطوانية فتظلل المداخل و الجلسات....وحتي رؤية الظلال للماشي 
في الحر تعطي نوع من التلطيف وتتييح له
او تقدم له فرص الأستظلال بها أن أراد.....واطلق تصميماته لتفاصيل الأرضيات الحجرية....
بأختلاف ألوانها ومبالغة حجمها......ولم ينسي النخيل وتفاعله 
مع اصالة تصميمه مع احواض الزرع و الأشجار



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 ديسمبر 2015)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة




مشروع من العراق....
البحيرة الدائرية التي تنتهي بجزء إليبس
ثم خروج مربع اللانكدسكيب يقتطع البحيرة
وفوقة المبني القريب من الرباعي
بأسطحه المائلة وتفاصيلها المتدرجة...
قد تكون كتابات وكانها الكتابة علي الحجر كما وضعها بالدراسات......














​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



رغم طراز غربي مختلف...ألا ان عناصر الإسطوانة مع الفلات flat
و التغطية المخروطية....ودرجات الوان المبني ...جميلة ومختلفة



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



اللعب بين الأسطح المائلة و الفلات flat
وبين أختلاف موادهم و ألوانهم.....
الأبيض و الرصاصي و البني.....



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



سقف معلق و تشكيلات قد تكون من الحروف العربية
أو يشابهها....



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



تنوع خطوط تصميم اللاندسكيب
فالممرات الرئيسية قسمت الحديثة لأجزاء لتنوع الأستخدامات و التشكيل....
بأحجام كبيرة و صغيرة و عناصر مائية
وخطوطها المستقيمة و المنحنية
ولكن يجمع فيما بينهم تجانس ما....



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



مجرد وجود بوابات أرشات كفريمات 
سواء مكررة ...متدرجة...
فهي تشكل الفراغ من تحتها
وهنا توجية للمدخل....



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



اللون الغامق البني ....أتاح للكلاسيك الأبيض من أعمدة إسطوانية
والكرانيش الظهور...



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



نختلف ونتفق حول التصاميم ولكن حتي ما نختلف فيه يكون وراءه فكر وجهد و عمل لمصمم
وقد يحمل بين خطوطه الكثيير اوالقليل مما يمكن الأستفادة منه....
فهو مشاركة ليدرك الواحد منا....امكانية و تناول ذلك الحل....
فعند التعرض لشئ مقارب يكون هناك خبرة بها.....

دائرية المشروع و ألتفاف أجزاءه حول ساحة المنتصف حل جيد....
ويمكن وضع الخدمات بالمنتصف و اللاندسكيب و الألعاب
أما الشكل الخارجي فتدرجت رص الوحدات ربما يريد أن تستوحي من تشكيل الأواني الفخارية
أو تشكيل رص الحجارة عند البناء.....وكانها شقفات متراصة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة




التخطيط للمنطقة....يبرز تجانس مبانييها مع بعضها و تفاعلاتها
عما أذا لم تخطط المنطقة وترك كل مبني بعشوائيته عن الاخر...
فيكون هناك عشوائية الشكل و عشوائية التوظيف للأستخدامات و الخدمات
وحتي عشوائية الحركة بين عناصر المشروع من ممرات و توجيهات...ومناطق خضراء الأبراج العالية هنا الزجاج والخرسانة البيضاء تميز إركانها.....



​

​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



أنسدال الستائر بإستطلتها الدبل هايت....وأكدها عرضها القليل
وألونها تتفاعل مع ألوان الأنترية أو الصالون



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



أحواض الزرع و الشجيات العالية بالداخل
خلف الكيرتيين وول
وتأثيرها بالفراغ الداخلي للباثيو
ول حتي أطلالة هذا المكتب عليها.....



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 ديسمبر 2015)

3 صور وفيديو



مرحبا حابب اشارك مشروع من تصميمي والفيديو من اخراجي
مشروع نادي رياضي ...
Jamal Haj Hamad














فيديو






​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 ديسمبر 2015)

لا أصمم مجاناً 
لأنني كمصمم :
- أقضي 4 إلى 5 سنوات في الدراسة.
- أصرف الكثير من المال ($) أثناء الدراسة!
- أشتري كمبيوتر بمبالغ كبيرة.
- أحتاج الكثير من الوقت لإيجاد فكرة جديدة و مميزة.
- أسهر الكثير من الليالي وانا أصمم .حتي ولو كنت شركة حأقوم بالتنفيذ....أو لأي سبب أخر....​
​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



مبني من اسيا....
أراد المصمم ان يكون فتحة أليبس في فريم الخارجي الأطار للمبني
وان يكون فراغ بين السطح وبين المباني
أي يشكل المبني من أسفله...
وفي تلك الظلال الداخلية يصمم كتلته الزجاج الأخضر بفريماتها المعدنية
حتي الاعمدة المعدنية بالخارج بأستطالتها وعلاقاتها علي الجانبيين
وربط بين رأسية الحائط الطوب و الدور الاخير بالداخل أيضا طوب من نفس النوع....
وحتي اعمدة الأضاءات ......​​









​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة مجمعة



الشرائح المتبعدة عن الواجهة كانها قصاصات ورق
تشكيل للمبني و ترمي لظلال وكاسرة لأشعة الشمس



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



الكتلة البيضاء تخرج كبوكسات boxes
و أستخدام شرائح الخشب ككاسرة لأشعة الشمس



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



هناك علاقة ربط بين الكتلتين....
فهما يكونا قراغ بينهما كمدخل...
وكتلة تنكسر بكمراتها بتشكيل فيها إنحناءاتها....
والكتلة الأخري تخالفها بمسطح الزجاج خارجها
وفراغ في الكونر من اعلي....



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



أنتشرت تلك التعبيرات الاورجانك بالتصاميم...
بديناميكية حركتها و أنسيابيتها
وربما هي علاقة بين الخيال و الواقع...والمسافة فيما بينهما
الاطار الخارجي بتشكيلة يمثل الخيال بجموحه و انطلاقة
والكتل الداخلية وتمثل واقع المبني وأستخداماته....
والمسافة بينهما هي حرية و خيال وظلال و إستظلال
وتعطي نوع من الغموض المحبب....عن سببها....سبب تكوينها 

لقد مرت زها حديد وفرنك جاري منذ سنوات....بمراحل صعبة في أستخراج تلك التصميمات كرسومات 
وكان أعتمدهما علي المهارات الشخصية سواء زها حديد بالرسومات وقد تكون أسكتشات تخيلية للعمل....ولجاري كان يقوم بعمل ماكيتات كارتون وخشبية....حتي يستطيع فريق عملهما أن يحولا تلك المجهودات الي رسومات فعليه تنفيذية.....الان أصبحت برامج الكومبيوتر بتطويراتها قادرة علي عمل تلك الاعمال من كتل وأخراجها وأيضا كرسومات تنفيذية ....​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



المصمم يحاول ان يوجد تصميم يعبر عنه
أن يتفرد بخطوطه دون الأخريين
وحتي ان بدء غريبا بعض الشئ ولكن قد يكون محاولات التفرد والتمييز
مفيدا له مستقبلا في الاعمال....
فبعضها قد يتطور مع الوقت بعلاقات أفضل وظهور أكثر تأثيير ومرونة في النسب والعلاقات
تصاحب التفرد في التصميم....

الدراسة بأعلي....توضح تطور فكرة علاقة مثلثي المبني....



​

​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



المدخل بأطاره البوكس....
وحوله زجاج وفريم لأطار أخر يؤكد البوكسات boxes
وكتل الجنب المصمتة تضاد تلك الاطارات وتفريغاتها.....
ثم الكورنر يجمع بين الزجاج الكورنر و المصمت....وكانه رابط ووسيط بين ما سبق ذكره.....
انها فلسفة جمالية ميزت الفيلا....ووضعت حول خطوطها تساؤلات بصرية عن مغذاها.....​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 ديسمبر 2015)

صورتين



تصميم من جنوب أمريكا....
وأستخدام مفاجاة العمود الشجري المعدني ...الخشبي التأثير 
وعلاقاته ببرجولة أعلي المبني الخشبية
ثم علي الكونر الاخري أوجد تعبير مماثل بأرتفاع قليل....بجوار البرج الزجاجي الذي يحتضن كتلة وكانها مشربيات...
ثم كرر البرجولات بسقف الكتلة الطويلة بتأثير يتناسب معها ويربطها بالمشروع.....







​
​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة


قلة استخدام الهزاز وخاصة في أماكن اتصال الكمرة بالعمود تكون نتيجته كما بالصور.
الصور مشاركة من أحد الزملاء ويريد حلا لهذه المشكلةعلما بأن الاعمدة علي نفس المحور.
.
الحل تنظيف مكان التعشيش جيدا وغسله بالماء ثم ملأ المكان بخرسانه بركام فينو صغير مضاف اليه ماده كيماويه تعطيه انتفاش لملأ هذا الفراغ جيدا
.
 يزيل الأجزاء الغير متماسكة وصب جراوت باستخدام قمع وخرطوم​​









​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 ديسمبر 2015)

صورتين



كنا عرضنا لقطة علوية لهذا المشروع الدائري الرائع
وهنا لقطات اخري....توضح علاقة فراغ المدخل بأعمدة الإسطوانية بباقي
فرغات جزئية باعمدتها التي تظهر و تختفي....
وعلاقة الأبيض بالكتل البني وبها ال louvers...
والفلات flat بالمنحني.....







​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



أحدي مشاريع راسم بدران....
وربط المسجد بالمباني المجاورة قد تكون خدمات او سكني
وعبر عنها بزاوية أنجراف 45
التي كونت فراغات بينها وبين كتلة المسجدالمسجد نسب طولية لأستيعاب الصفوف وخصوصا الصفوف الأولي....
وبجواره ساحة كبيرة وكانها تستقبل المصلين 
ربما تتناسب مع طبيعة المنطقة قد تكون جبلية أو بدوية
وما لها من مطلبات من تنوع المركبات المستخدمة.....قد تكون دابةوتلاحظ حبه لتصميم الممرات العلية الضيقة.....التي ترمي ظلال بها وتقي من أشعة الشمس وهي ما تمميز تلك العمارة...
بالأضافة الي الباثيوهات المفتوحة.....والمداخل الغير مباشرة....والأبراج....والنسب و الفتحات المربعة



​

​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة


مشروع بنك ....جامعة المنصورة
أستخدم طراز الفن الإسلامي في التعبيرعن تصميمه
وهو تصميم يتماشي ومحبب لطبيعة الناس
وعبر عنها بالنسبة المربعة و القباب و فراغ المنتصف
والسيمترية
​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



مشروع بنك...جامعة المنصورةالبلان شبه مربعه يخرج من الكورنر الدائرة....وتخرج من المربع
كتل أخري متدرجة بعضها فلات flat و الاخر منكسر 45
أو بزوايا أقل
ومثلما صمم تدرجات بالبلان.....أوجد تدرجات بكتل الواجهات أيضا....إتزان كتل البلان و الموقع العام هي ماميزت مشروعه.....



​

​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



المصمم بدء بقوة الدائرة ليخرج منها علاقات و عناصر متربطة رائعة
برغم ان الدائرة عنصر نستخدمه كلنا ....ولكنه الفرق في التفاعل بين العنصر والتصميم و الفرغات....
وهنا فرغ أجزاء من الدائرة كمدخل ليضع الأعمدة و البرجولة الخرسانية لفراغ المدخل المتكوون....
وفي الخلف تفريغ للكتل بسنسنة....أستقطاعات للكتلة بكتل فلات تضاد أنحناء وقوة الدائرة
بقوي أخري وهي قوي المربعات الصغيرة المتكررة....

ومثلما فرغ في البلان والموقع العام له....تأثرت وتفاعلت معه الواجهات للتفريغ أيضا...
بعنصر بلون اخر بني....وأستخدم ال louvers الشرائح......وهي أيضا تتفاعل مع
البرجولة الخرسانة للسقف.....

أخرج عنصر ربما عنصر رأسي سلالم بكتلة زجاج إسطوانية من قلب فراغ المدخل.....

لاحظ علاقة الاعمدة الإسطوانية الحرة...بعلاقاتها بالأعمدة التي تمر بالكتلة البني الشرائح تظهر وتختفي....وعلاقة رائعة اخري للربط بني الواجهات بكتلة بني السقف.....ومربع اخر وهو التغطية الزجاج بلونيه الأزرق وشكله الهرمي.....ولم يبقي إلا تشكيل تجريدي أورجانك منحني أمام المبني



​

​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة مجمعة



تدرجات أرتدادات كتل الادوار 
وتقل أرتفاعاتها كلما أتجهنا الي أعلي.....
وعمل حركة في الكتل فيظهر جزء منها بارز وعبر عنها بإضاءات أسفلها.....
وتشجير السطح وكانها حدائق معلقة......



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 ديسمبر 2015)

3 صور


​


مشروع للسير فوستر مع معماري أخر....
والحل الدائري وقوته في اللندسكيب مع مستطيلات المباني....في تضاد
وإليبس أخر يتفاعل مع الدائرة
وفي الخلف المبني المتموج بنهاية جزء دائرية.....مع مباني كتل اخري أصغر امامه
عناصر متنوعة و منسجمة.......وقوية












​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة




تشكيل بأجزاء ألواح الخشب للديكور الداخلي للحوائط و الكونتر​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



في محور المنتصف...
شكلين أقرب للإليبسات متعامدة....
ويوجد بداخلها عناصر مستطيلة فلات.....
وخطوط اللاندسكيب تتهرب بزواية للخارج في الجهاتين
واحداهما مع مباني مستطيلة......وباقي التخطيط عناصر و أشكال رباعية بينها فراغات



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة




أعتلاء المباني للوصول للسطح كأطلاله علي النهر او البحيرة
ب ramps أفادت التصميم من الداخل
ويخرج من بينها زجاج كتلة الداخل الدبل هايت.....
بأعمدته الدبل هايت المائلة




​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



علاقات رائعة تربط بين باكتات الخشب و زجاج التجاري النصف شفاف...
لا أعتقد ان تكون تلك الاعمدة طوب....فلا يوجد فواصل رأسية لها.....



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



كونسبت واجهة الشرائط الطائرة المنكسرة



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة


م. Shams Eldin 
مكتبة الاسكندريه..احد المشروعات الكبرى التى تم تنفيذها..ولكنها تعتبر نموذجا يمكن ان نورده كمثل لاخطاء المصمم..
للاسف قام المكتب الهندسي الكبير بعمل تصميم المكتبه على هيئه قرص الشمس..
وتم عمل فيلم توضيحى علق عليه الفنان عمر الشريف يوضح الفكره من التصميم
وشكل قرص الشمس الدائرى كرمز لشروق شمس المعرفه ..

واستكمل التصميم الانشائى واضعا في الاعتبارالاستفاده من المزايا الانشائيه للكمره الدائريه المحيطه ..
واعتمد التصميم وعند البدء بالتنفيذ اتضح ان الموقع مقام به قاعة المؤتمرات منذ سنوات !!!!!!!!!
وللاسف لم تتم معاينة الموقع ومعرفه احواله..

واستدعى ذلك اعادة التصميم على ضوء المتاح من الارض وتم اقتطاع جزء من الدائره التى به مبنى المؤتمرات واعيد التصميم الانشائى وفقدت الكمره الدائريه عزمها واستعيض عن ذلك بعناصر اخرى...



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة




مشروع بنك ....جامعة المنصورة
لمسات بسيطة في التصميم الاعتيادي لكتلتين متداخلتين أقرب لمربعين....
واللمسات دي بتفاصيلها و ألونها....أثرت في ظهورها كتغطية زجاجية ملونة بالموقع العام....
وتأثرات معها كوليسترات المبني لتظهر التفاصيل ضخمة....
وتتفاعل مع بعضها....وتعبر نوعا ما عن تراث و فن قديم محبب للناستنوع ألوان وطرق الأظهار وتدرجاتها اللونية....والمناظير الداخلية...ميزت المشروع حسب السنة الدراسية



​

​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



مشروع بنك ....جامعة المنصورة
البلان مميز بفراغ الكتلة الدائرية وعلاقات المربعات و المستطيلات الفلات 
والخطوط المنحنية والمنكسرة معها.....أحدثت تنوع و حركة في المسقط الأفقي....وهذا التشكيل والتنوع في المسقط الافقي....انتقل و تاثر به الكتل الخارجية
فنجد فيها أيضا الكتلة الجزء كروية...والمنكسر و الفلات flat والمنحني
وكأنها عناصر تريد ان تنسجم وتتعاشق مع العنصر الدائري الرئيسي المكون للفراغحتي الاخراج تنوع بين انحناءات الأبيض و الاسود....
وفن التضادات في التصميم و الاخراج



​

​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة




سؤال لمحترفي التنفيذ....
ازاي أجعل الجبس يتحمل الاوزان....ويكون بالعرض والبروز الكبير ده.....
هل يوجد قطاعات حديدية تثبيت بقلب الجبس وبالحائط؟!
وكيف يثم التثبيت ...هل علي وش الحائط بمسامير أم بداخل الحائط؟!
.
م. Sameh Elyoussef
ببساطه شاسيه حديد زوي محمل4x4 مثبت بفشير كل 50سم في الجدار مشدود عليه شلبك حديد و طرطشه اسمنت وبعدها تعامل معاه بالجبس عادي كانك شغال كورنيش ساده
.
م. Bablo Ahmed
هو فعلا جبس بس الجبس ده اخر خطوه لتنفيذ الشكل ده قبليه في مرحلة تنفيذ شاسيه حديد وسلك شبك ويتم تزريعه فالمباني قبل المحاره وبيكون الشاسيه فيه زوايه محمله وبيدهن بريمر علشان الصدي دي اسهل طريقه وفيه طرق تانيه كتير لتنفيذ اشكال تقدر تستحمل أوزان بالشكل الي فالصورة
مش هيبان التزريع علشان بيبقي قبل المحاره بيبقي فالمباني فبعد المحاره مش هيبان اي أسر لأي تزريع

​​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



العمل بالمواقع بيحتاج خبرات .....
او حتي حسن التفكير في الخطوات بمنطقية وبديهية وعقل
أذا لم تتوافر الخبرات الكافية....
أو حتي الحرص وعدم التسرع...
فربما التأني قد يجعل عامل بسيط ما يعمل معك.....ينطق بفكرة صحيحة كحل للمشكلة بدون طلب منه ذلك.... فبمجرد أنه يراك تقكر في حل مناسب....
فينطلق بالفكرة لك...التي تريحك لتؤدي عملك بشكل صحيح



​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2015)

صورتين



توضع البلوكة الاخير مقلوبة حتي تسد فتحات صف البلوكات الأخري.....







​​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة




ميالغة بروز السقف الأبيض 
الذي يحووي تحته البرج الزجاجي.....وبرج اخر بتأثير الخشب ك louvers
في تضاد بينهم.....
وفي جنب الواجهة تضاد اخر بعناصر راسية بيضاء.....
وحتي برزر ببلاطة الاول المرتفع ولون بلاطته السوداء
كمظلات للأرضي وللمداخل
وترمي ظلال علي الواجهة الزجاج
وبلاطات الأدوار الأخري تظهر عريضة خلف الزجاج




​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



زجزاج البلكونات و louvers الواجهة 
بعناصرها الرأسية....ثم تكرار شبابيك البرج....بتناغم ما بينهم



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة


تعريض عمق الكمرات المفتوحة.....
فكرة لتشكيل الفناء....كما عرضها يظلل ما تحته....
وكأنها برجولة....



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



الباثيوهات المفتوحة....
هي سحر وراحة من مفردات العمارة الإسلامية
بما فيها من زيادة التواصل الداخلي....والانفتاح علي الداخل
وتكويين فراغ معيشي رائع صحي منفتح به خصوصية
وهنا شرفات الغرف تطل علي الفناء
بألون الأبيض وتفاصيلة وغمق لون الخشب 
للشبابيك و الأبواب و المشربيات و الكرانيش.....​​









​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



من التعبيرات المعمارية التلقائية....
المثلثات بدروة السطح ببساطة شكلها و تشكيلها....
ولونها الطميي...



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2015)

فيديو



فيديو عمل نموذج مصغر لبيت من الطين....ويوضح تكنيكات قد تكون مفيده في التعامل مع الطين و الحجر و الخشب....ببساطتها وبدائيتها قد توحي بشئ....
في ريف وصعيد مصر كان يبني بيوت بتلك الطرق البدئية وللعلم كانت تلك البيوت صحية أكثر مما نسكن الأن....وتهويتها و تأثيير أشعة الشمس عليها....





​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



أسطح الكتل المائلة و المتداخله....و الفلات flat بتضاد
وتطشف فيما بينها عن المدخل وع بلكونات الادوار....فهي تشكيل و كشف.....عما بداخلها
في تعبير معماري جديد....مع مادة سطحها بتفتحاتها....قد تكون معدنية كالقصدير
لتعطي تأثير الالواح.....بأختلاف ميولها علي الأسطح المختلفة
وتأثيرات الخشب تظهر خلال داخل الادوار و المدخل....



​

​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



الواجهتين و القطاع أسفل اللوحة علي خط واحد 
منكسر مع مستويات خط ارض القطاع....
وحالة وظهور القبة في الثلاث رسومات....





​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة مجمعة
​


#‏ارضيات_ايبوكسى ثلاثية الابعاد
متنوعة التأثيرات والرسومات....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



- كانات المباني Debonding Block Ties :
لزيادة جساءة الحائط وتفادي الشروخ بينه وبين العمود يتم عمل كانات كل 3 مداميك
ويتم إستخدامها ايضا فى إحكام جانبي المباني المعزولة
بمادة البوليسترين أيضا كل 3 مداميك فى الجدار نفسه .





​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2015)

3 صور


الديكور الداخلي ليس بمعزل عن التصميم الخارجي....
فهناك علاقات تربط بينهما....
وهنا بلمسات تصميمه....هناك عناصر
تدرجات الإضاءات الخفية بمستويات وخطوط.....ما بين دائرية وفلات....
وخطوط كنارات الرخام البني أيضا تتفاعل معها .....وتشكل الأرضية الرخام البيج
واختيار اللوحات الفنية بأشكالها وان كان يفضل ان تكون بألوان ساخنة و فلكولورية اكثر














​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة


من لمسات العمارة العربية...
وسط صفاء الأبيض...يظهر الخشب بمكوناته وتفاصيلة
ليكوون جدار من التشكيلات الخشبية كمشربيات....
ويتسمر أيضا كحليات للبلكونات 
وحتي الحديد الفورفورجية يأخذ نفس لونه الأزرق الرصاصي....
وبواكي الاعمدة و أرشاتها تكوون فراغ الباثيو و أمتداد حوله.....
عناصر جميلة غير موجودة بالعمارة الحديثة...​


​​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



في الل post السابق تكلمنا عن الباثيو المفتوح الداخلي للمسكن العربي....
وهنا تعبير مماثل وأن كان أقل تأثيير ألا انه يعطي لمسة وانفتاح
لسماء الخارج مع الداخل من إضاءات طبيعيية
واحواض زرع او شجيرة.....وحصي أبيض بالأرضية
بين الكوريدور المعيشة



​​
​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2015)

هو أفضل ورق او كتيب لمساعدة الطالب و المعماري
لعمل الرسومات تنفيذية .....
خصوصا للمشاريع الأعتيادية كالفيلات و العمارات

الرابط:
http://www.mediafire.com/download/9h5e6ce5s9qg5vw/akram+3rd.pdf
المصدر
http://books4alll.blogspot.com/2015/12/blog-post_40.html





​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2015)

7 صور



مبني أوبرا بأزمير تركيا....
كنت اعتقد من أول نظرة بأن المصمم هو زها حديد ولكنه من تصميم
Nuvist Architecture & Design. 
وهو مكتب تركي بأسطنبول
وكما قلنا أن طبيعة هذة المباني الأورجانك...بأنها تمثل علاقة فلسفية بين أورجانك الخيال لفورمة الشكل الخارجي ....وواقعية الفراغات المتكونة بالداخل للأستخدامات
وهناك مننا من المصممين ما يحتار فقط في هذا الفارق بين الخيال الخارجي و واقعية الفراغات
فأنها تحيرة...ليتسأل عما بينهم من فرغات....
فهذا الفرغات قد تكون ظاهرة أذا كانت الفريمات الخارجية مفتوحة او كولسترا....
وقد تكون غير مرئية...فهي بين السقف والفريم الخارجي.....فتكون مساحات false....
غير واقعية أو زائفة.....
وعلي المصمم ان يجعلها في حدود ضيقة قدر المستطاع....وممكن ان يشكل أيضا بها أيضا سقف الفراغ الداخلي فيلغي في أجزاء بالمبني هذا الجزء ال false

مثل سقف فراغ الصالة المتعددة الأغراض.....او الممرات أذا كانت ستخدمها.....وهي غالبا تكون غير مرغوبة في الفراغات الضيقة بسبب فرق الأرتفاع الشاهق للمجسم الخارجي وحجم الغرفة او الاستخدام.....وأذا تكلمنا ببساطة عن التصميم فهو ربط المبني بالأرض من الجهتين....
وكأنه يرتبط ويخرج من الأرض ليعود مرتبط بها....ليصبح المبني وكأنه كيان أو نبته معمارية من الأرض....فيخفف من تدرج ظهوره.....فهو ليس شاهق زاعق كالأبراج مثلا.....
ثم كان منه أن يتموج ويتشكل به إنحناءات .....
فهل هي تدل علي رغبة في الديناميكية....والحركة.....وأنسيابية نغمات الأوبرا....
أما هو يريد أن بتشبه بأمواج البحر الذي يطل عليه المبني....
اما هي تشبه بحركة طبيعية من عالم الزواحف و مدخل يشبه فمها.....
أما هي تموجات تعدوي وتروح لتغطي فوق المداخل فتظهرها....أو هي كل هذا....
فهذا ما يستطيع أن يجيب عليه المصمم...فقط 

نعود للكلام عننا كمصممين في تناولنا لتلك التصميمات....أفتكر يفضل إلا نتشبث بالمبالغة 
في الربط بين الخيال الخارجي للمبني .....والواقعية للأستخدامات الداخلية....
وإلا يقلقنا حدود او الفرق للفرغات بينهما....فهذا ما يحد الكثييرين منا في التعامل مع تلك المباني
او تناولها في التصميم....فصاحب المشروع او حتي دكتور القسم....لا يشغله تلك المسافة...
ولكن ما يهمه التناول الخارجي للشكل الفورمة وطبيعتها وحركتها وتعبيرها ونسبها
وعلاقات المصمت بالزجاج....وتوازنها.....وأي علاقات مما نذكرها في المشاريع المختلفة.....
وعلاقاتها ببعض بالمشروعويشغله كذلك حلول الأستخدامات الداخلية وتوازنها....
وعلاقاتها و الربط بيها سواء بالممرات الأفقية.....والسلالم والمصاعد الرأسية....
والفراغات التي تربط بينهم.....​​






























​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2015)

6 صور



أستوحي المصمم فكرة معرض السيارات....
من شكل تصميم السيارة....مع تطوير في الكونسبت لها
من خلال شكل التغطية و أنحناءاتها....وأنحناء السقف ليشكل الواجهة مماثل لأنحناء بودي السيارة فوق العجل......
وحتي البوابة الأرش مشابهة لشكل عجلة السيارة....






















​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



المعماري واللعب بالكتل
فقط أستخدام الكتل الصماء المصمته الرصاصي الغامقة
وتضادها مع مسطحات الزجاج المضيئة.....
واختلاف الكتل بين بروز بميل سطحها الذي يخالف ميل زجاج الأرضي ....
وانفتح زجاج الأمام مع جزء من الجنب...
وفي الجانب الاخر نفس الأستايل بفتح مسطح الزجاج الدبل هايت 
ولكن مع الدور السفلي في تضاد وتنوع مع زجاج الكتلة الاخري......وشعار أبل او الماركة مضئ بحجم كبيروزجاج الأرضي يتفاعل مع مسطحات الزجاج الاخري بالمشروع....​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة


اللعب الخطوط الفلات المستقيمة و المنكسرة
والستائر المعدنية والفريمات و البلاطات
لتشكيل الواجهات
بيين الظهور و الاخفاء
وربط بين ستارة الواجهات وتغطية السقفثم أستخدام تشجير الادوار لأظهار مستويات البلاطات
وكذلك مع السقف



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



ساعات كثييرة بنحتار في نوع التغطية للواجهات خصوصا المودرن
زي الحاجات الاورجانك و المتموجة....و ال louvers
وممكن الأستفادة أيضا منها فبنضفها لدراسات المشروع سواء كطالب
أو مصمم خريج بيعرض مشروعه
محتاجين فقط ان نطلع علي كتالوجات الشركات مثلا أثناء المعارض.....ف
يمكننا أن نتعرف علي معلومات ولو بسيطة عن اعمال تلك الشركات و المصانع وماذا تقدم....
وأذا حبييت التوسع في المعلومات فيمكن الاطلاع علي الكتالوج الخاص بهم.....

أو حتي عن طريق مواقع الشركات و المصانع بالنت.....

فهناك مستويات للمعلومة.....مثلا معرفة مادة الأستخدام
معرفة نوعها العلمي......معرفة طرق التثبيت....معرفة فكرة عن الأسعار ولو تقريبية.....
معرفة الالوان التي يمكن أستخدامها.....معرفة عيوب و مميزات تلك المادة....
معرفة عمرها الأفتراضي.....وأفضل طرق للصيانة.....ويكفينا أن نعرف ولو القليل عن المستوي الذي يفيدنا......



​

​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



فيلا للمعماري حسن فتحي
هناك عنصر جميل في هذا التصميم وهو عمل حديقة امامية يلتف حولها البيت
وهنا فيها خصوصية و احتواء و أطلالة من جوانبها الثلاثة
مع غالبا سور عالي في الأمام ليتحقق الأحتواء والخصوصية لها....
فتحقق لها ان تكون حديقة أمامية وفي نفس الوقت بها احتواء الفناء الداخلي.....ولاحظ كيف فتح الباب الخارجي علي الحديقة.....بجدار ساتر امام الباب...مثلما نفعل مع باب الشقة و الصالة فلا نفتحه بطريقة مباشرة بل بساتر كمدخل أو طرقة.....للخصوصية 
طبعا كلما توفر لنا ذلك....كمساحات و امكانيات لها....



​
​
​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2015)

4 صور



المملكة العربية السعودية...جدة
والحل النصف دائري حول دائرية نافورة اللاندسكيب...
والتغطية بأعمدتها المائلة تكوون بواكي ممرات حول المبني....
تغطية و جمال و تشكيل للكتلة....
والمداخل الأرشات الضخمة بمبالغتها....
المشروع يعتتمد علي مبالغات العناصر المعمارية كمفاجات للمستخدم.....















​​






​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2015)

3 صور



مشروع أستخدامات متعددة ...السعودية...المدينة
الكتلة المنحنية....واستقطاع....وبروز...أو منفصلة.....كتل مثلثة في تضاد
وخروج رائع لكتلة أسطوانية من بروز الكتلة المثلثة
وحتي كاسرات أشعة الشمس منكسرة للداخل كمثلثات....
تنوع ألوان الواجهات بين النبيتي الخفيف و الاصفر و الأبيض....والرصاصي​​














​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



الفريمات الخارجية و حركة دورانها حول الكتلة
وغالبا حول باثيو فراغ المنتصف....
علاقة تربط خيال الفريمات بواقعية الكتل.....
تاركة تشكيل وظلال و فرغات تثيير النظر عن سبب تكوينها.....
وتعطي أحتواء للداخل....وتدرجات بلاطات الداخل.....وأرضياتها الخشبية مع الوان المشروع البيضاء



​

​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



جميلة تدرجات السقف من الأرضية حتي السقف العالي و جدار الجنب
تدرج و أحتواء للكتل
وربما لو كان السطح به اعتلاء للجمهور لكان أفضل...شكلا و وظيفة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



منحنيين كتلتي الفيلا بفرغات بلكوناتها
والبرج الإسطواني يعلو من الوسط.....
والاعمدة و البرجولات الخشب وعلاقاتها والربط في الواجهة و اللاندسكيب
بنسب مميزة



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2015)

صورتين


مميز أنكسار بلكونة الاولي ....فينطلق عمود الأرض كدبل هايت بحمل السقف البارز
وبرجولة السطح تطلمن اعلي.....
وأنحناءات أو انكسارات بروز بلكونة الخلف تغطي المدخل وتظلاله

ياريت اللي يحب من الطلاب يشرح لنا الدراسات للمشروع عبارة عن أيه ...للفائدة للجميع......








​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2015)

صورة



مميز تغيير خط القطاع للفيلا....
ووجود عنصر مائي و حديقة جانبية
لدور بدروم من جهات.....ومساوي من جهة الحديقة
واضح وجود خطوط كونتوروالبرجولة الخشب وتأثيرها في الأعلي.....







​
​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2015)

6 صور



مشروع فيلا سكنية....جامعة بورسعيد
عجبني في المشاريع أولا مرونة الدكتور في موضوع تقسيم المشروع لمجموعة لوحات....
بتعطي ثقة لطالب السنوات الأولي في التلوين و الاخراج بجرأة بدون القلق من تبويظ أو تخريب 
شاسية المشروع بالكامل....وممكن كمان تكون الطريقة دي أقتصادية في مقاسات الورق.....
وسهلة الحمل للكلية و البيت.....وكانها لوحات فنية ....ويسهل تناول وأخذ المعلومات بين اللوحات.....اما عن المشروع ....فمميز سرعة أستخدام ألوان الماركر الغامقة بدرجتيها في تلوين الواجهات والقطاعات....
وحتي خطوط خط السماء بتهشيرات الماركر بلونين الرصاصي متفوته الأرتفاع.... أو حتي او كانت اللبني.....ثم تلوين الموقع العام بخطوط الكونتور و درجات الاخضر للحشائش و الأشجار رائعة....
وباقي اللوحات بالوان غامقة...وكانها تركزالعين علي الاندسكيب والموقع العام.....ياريت اللي يحب من الطلاب يشرح لنا مراحل دراساته للمشروع للفائدة للجميع......ألوان الماركر سريعة وعملية حتي سنة التخرج....وخصوصا في الأمتحانات و الأسكيزات وبدايات المشاريع.....
وحتي في بعض المشاريع للسنوات الاخري النهائية



























​
​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يناير 2016)

صورة



حل عمارة سكنية 4 شقق بالدور....علي شارعين و حائط جاريين....
الشريط الجانبي من شقتين بينهما منور كبير للمطابخ والحمامات
وغرفتي نوم 
والارتداد ببلكونات للأنارة.....
سلم عادي و خدمة ونوريين بقلب العمارة....
والشقتين الكبيرتين علي الشارع
بتدرجات في الكتل و بلكونات....
ومتور صغير للمطابخ و الحمامات....

​​








​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يناير 2016)

صورة



الفريمات الخارجية بألوانها المضيئة ...
علي الجانبين 
يتخللها الزجاج وكانه يشق البرج
وتظهر خلفة بوكسات boxes بيضاء بتشكيل.....
وكتلتي الاجناب الأرضي المرتفعة بكمرتهما الذهبية......



​

​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يناير 2016)

صورة



معرض تويوتا...
وتضاد المصمت الفلات flat المضلع أفقيا بلونه الغامق
مع تموج الزجاج الشفاف ال void
والاعمدة الإسطوانية تظهر خلفه....وعلامات شعار تويوتا



​

​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يناير 2016)

صورة



تنساب صفوف وحدات الفيلات او الشاليهات
وكأنها أزرع منحنية متموجة في الجانبين
وبينها فرغات اللاندسكيب
والطريق يقسم التصميم حتي البحيرة الداخلية.....



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يناير 2016)

صورة


اللعب بمسطحات الزجاج...بأنحناءين بالبرج....
بينهما أرتداد غاطس للداخل..
كشرائط أفقية ورأسية في تضاد وتناغم....
وكوون 4 وحدات قريبة من المربع كفريمات يتخللها شكل X



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يناير 2016)

صورة



دائرية كمرة السقف مع دائرية الشبابيك....
الستائر السوداء أو داكنة برأسيتها
وخشب الباركية الداكن



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يناير 2016)

صورة



حركة البلكونات تكوون المبني...
بأنحناءت و انكسارات



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يناير 2016)

صورة



تكوينات عضوية اورجانك باشكالها الخمسية او السداسية
كمباني و ممرات ومسطحات خضراء...
بأحجام مختلفة...ليس لازما أن تكون كجزيرة.....



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يناير 2016)

صورة



المصمت المعدني...وأستخدام انكسارات ال void الزجاج
المائل حول المبني ...وايضا بالأرضي رأسيات عراميس المصمت المعدني 
يتخللها فتحات الشبابيك بتناغم...
وتستمر أيضا كفريمات للزجاج كنوع من الربط والتفاعل...

وانهاء البرج بدروة منكسرة و شبابيك أفقية تضاد العراميس الرأسية بالشبابيك....

أي ان البرج تناغم بين الأفقي و الرأسي و المائل....





​

​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يناير 2016)

صورة



تدرجات الأسقف....والبرج يتفاعل معهم بتدرج بداياته
و الساحة والممر لها
بلون ساخن....



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يناير 2016)

صورة



وسط الفلات flat و المنكسر 
يكوون فراغ دائري يطل عليه التكووين الدائري
ومميزة بأبراج سواء حوله او حول ال flat
ثم ربطه بدائرية إسطوانية طرف المبني علي محور واحدالساحة الداخلية ميزت مشروعه وكونت فرغات اطلال وجلسات وتدرجات به.....
مع ممرات بأرشات بأرتفاعات مختلفة....
وممرات متعددة او مداخل لتلك الساحة من الشوارع حول المشروع


​

​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يناير 2016)

صورتين



المصمم يشكل بالكتل مبناه
في تضاد بين المصمت و الزجاج
وتكراره لمسطح الزجاج في الأرض و أعلي المدخل وعند كونر المبني
بتقسيمات متماثلة الحجم لفريمات الزجاج....
وكان المبني بخيالية يستند عليها بالأرضي....
وتكرار وحدات موديول ال louvers
وعند كورنر المبني
وكذلك بمسطح اكبر عند الأرضي....
ربما لم يروق لي انها شبيه بالجراج
فقط قد تحتاج الي توسيع ال louvers عندها و إظهار ما خلف الزجاج و ال louvers
من فرش و فرغات و إضاءات....أي هي قد تكون فقط طريقة إظهار لها....
لتظهرها في وضعها الصحيح....جميل تفاعل العمود والكمرة في الجنب فهي تتفاعل مع مصمت كتل الواجهة....
لتحووي زجاج الاول ولتستند او ترتبط بالمبني عند أيضا ال louvers










​
​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يناير 2016)

صورة




عند تصميمه للمبني
بشكا إليبسين متبادلين مختلفي الحجم
والبرجولات البيضاء بينهما كممرات و جلسات
وتتفاعل مع خطوط كمرات السقف الزجاجيوالخطوط الفلات في الخلف
قد تكون خدمات للمبني تضاد منحنيات التصميم....



​

​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يناير 2016)

صورة




في تصميم فاعات المعارض و المتاحف
اللوحات هنا علي الجدران....وتماثيل العروض بالمنتصف
والتغطية القبو يتخللها الإضاءات الطبيعية من القبو
ورعي فيها ال louvers التي تمنع الأشعة المباشرة
لتنفذ فقط الأضاءات الغير مباشرة علي المعروضات....
وكمرات القبو تشكل الفراغ....​​











​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يناير 2016)

صورة



منحني اوموجة طريق المنتصف....
ودائرية يشع منها كتل المباني الفلات لتنتهي بدوائر تطل بديناميكيتها علي البحيرات....
وفي الجزء الاخر يخالف بتكوينات دائرية لتنوع عناصر المشروع 
والمباني النصف دائرية علي جانبي الأرض تلتف لتقفل فرغات اللاندسكيب وحمامات السباحة...



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يناير 2016)

صورة




​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يناير 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يناير 2016)

صورة




من العمارة الإسلامية....
الاعمدة المربعات بحجمها الضخم وأستقطاعات الكورنرات لها
لتكون أيضا أرش مدبب في نهاياتها
وتتلاقي الأعمدة أيضا بأرش بتلاقي قوسين
مكونة بواكي مظللة كجلسات وممر حول العنصر المائي



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يناير 2016)

صورة



تلك الأسكتشات
تعطي فكرة كيف يكون التعبير بالكتل ببسيط خطوطها
ثم يأتي الماركر بخطوط بسيطة من حولها
ليأكد ويظهر السماء و أرضية المشروع



​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يناير 2016)

صورة



قد يكون التصميم دائري....بقوة الدائرة
يحووي فيما بينه المربع و الكتل بأسطح مائلة
وكمرته الدائرية الطائرة كانه برجولة
بأعمدته تكون فراغات وجلسات حول الكتل وتربط بينها



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يناير 2016)

صورة



تصميم معمارى لقطعة ارض مزوية ..
جعل المصمم الخدامات في كورنر الأرض....ليستغل الواجهتين الخارجيتين
لأضاءة طبيعية للغرف و المعيشة
والخدامات من سلم ومطبخ وحمامات ومنور في الكورنر
م.وفاء الدنيني



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يناير 2016)

8 صور 


Michael Magdy
Complex towers 
CIC - Design IIII - final submission
أستخدم المصمم عناصر كثيرة متنوعة....
فهنا البرج الرئيسي وتموج ثلاث كتل منه...
بخطوطها الأفقية كبلاطات من بين الزجاج
وتفاعل مفاجات البلاطات البارزة البيضاء والكتل البيضاء المصمتة مع الزجاج
وكذلك تضاد الزجاج مع مصمت الادوار الاولي
تفريغ المداخل الدبل هايت أو اكثر 
من كتلتها الرئيسية بالأدوار الاولي...
وفكرة حمام السباحة البارز السقف 
وحمام بالأرضي بشكل أليبس
















































​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يناير 2016)

صورة



عنصر طولي للمشروع....
والكتل الأربعة تتفاعل من حوله بأختلاف أحجامها
وأقتراب طرازها
واللعب بالخرسانة و ال louvers الخشب



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يناير 2016)

3 صور



عجبني تفاعل الواجهة الخلفية مع الواجهات الاخري....
ببلكوناتها الغاطسة الممكررة كشرائط بالواجهة....
في أماكن مختلفة بالأدوار

















​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يناير 2016)

صورة


mixed tower project 
cic - cairo - egypt
design 4
مميز تدرجات سطح البرج بأرتدادات
مع أنحناءه...ويقابله البرج الأخر برأسيته
أستخدام الكلاسيكية من قباب و ارشات
مع مودرن حركة الديناميكية و الأرتدادات
أوجد نوع من التضاد و الغموض بين الديناميكية و الكلاسيكية...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يناير 2016)

صورة



الإسطوانة وكورنيشتها الضحمة...
والفريم الذهبي بضخامته حول مسطح الزجاج
ومفاجاة المدخل بينهما....
والفريم العالي الأبيض بمبالغة فوقهم....
كانه يحتووي الكتلتين...عناصر مفاجأت ومبالغات منسجمة مع بعضها.....



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 يناير 2016)

صورة


ستائر الواجهات ال louvers
الرأسية المائلة لتكوون فيما بينها المداخل
وكررت في مشاريع عرضنها بأساليب وتشكيل مختلف
وفي الدور الأخير يصمم بالسطح ثلاث كتل منحنية ودائرية
بمدرج جلسات....
وأنحناءت اختلاف ألوان حشائش اللاندسكيب بالسطح​​









​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 يناير 2016)

صورتين



الفريمات البيضاء المائلة الثلاثة بالأرضي والأول وبالجنب...بتبادل
وتحووي بينها بوكسات الخشب بتضاد







​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 يناير 2016)

صورة



تناول جديد لعمارات السكني....
بأنكسارات خفيفة في واجهاته
وأستخدامات الخشب بطريقة جديدة لتشكل واجهاته بلونها الطبيعي
مرة ك louvers تلتف حول الفتحات في اماكن مختلفة
ومرة كفريمات فقط ككورنرات لدور اودوريين وكانها أختصار للمشربيات او تجريد مبسط لهاوعناصر فريمات خرسانة بيضاء.....
واللعب بأطوال و عروض مسطحات الزجاج....قد يقول البعض ولكن هذة ليست مشربيات وهذا كذا وكذا....
ولكن مجرد وجود عنصر الخشب وسط صفاء الأبيض يعطي 
شعور بالطبيعيية و الراحةفلما لا....ان تلك الحلول رائعة وخصوص لمشروع مجمع سكني متكرر....فيتنوع بعناصر تصميمه ليزيل بشاعة التكرار و المباني المصنعة المتراصة...
بلمساته المعمارية الرائعة....فيغير من طبيعة المكان و احساس الساكن و الزائر و المار.....أن هذا نموذج مميز عما نري في كثيير من المشروعات الموجودة بمدننا
وحتي لو كتب له التكرار في مشاريع اخري بنفس أو تعديلات أخري
ولما لا فأنه يشكل اتجاة.....​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 يناير 2016)

صورة




التصميم ولعب بالحوائط المنكسرة....في الأفقي و الرأسي...
قد غيرت هوية المبني....
أنه بالانكسارت يشكل فرغات غير معتادة وتفاعلات فيما بينها...و تأثيرها في الفرغات
في جهاتيها أي من الجانبين.....فالحائط الطولي ينكسر ليكون بلكونة.....والاخر ينكسر بميل اعلي الفراغ الدبل هايت للمعيشة.....ولكن كيف سيكون تأثيرها من الخارج
عند البلكونة العلوي....أنه ليس تصميم كامل قد يكون فكرة لتأثير الأنكسارت في جهات متعددة بالتصميم وتأثيراتها....وهل عندما يبدء المصمم بهذا التصميم هل يكوون في تفكيره بدايات الحلول المنكسرة و اللعب بها....فيبدء بها ويتفاعل مع اجزائها.....وحدة تلو الأخري
لا أعتقد انه يبدء بالفكرة المعتادة ثم يعدلها الي حل مبتكر

فما هو رأيك عند رغبتك في عمل تلك التصميمات؟!



​

​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 يناير 2016)

صورة


الأرض بها كونتور وأختلاف مدخل السكني من الشارع
ثم يطل بكامل واجهة الأرضي و البدروم
علي أطلالة أنحدار الكونتور...
من خلال الشرفة الكبيرة التي يظلل بعضها بمظلة
وفوق بواكي أرشات قد تكون جلسات علي حديقة الخلفية او المنظر التي تطل عليه......
وعبر عنها بالنخيل و الزرع.....والتعبير بثقة في خطوط أسكتشه....
وأستخدام الماركر الرصاصي ببساطة ودرجات لإظهار السماء و الظلال.....



​

​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 يناير 2016)

صورة




سواء في التصميم الخارجي أو الداخلي
هل هي متعلقة بما سمعناه وشهدناه عن تلك الحضارات
هل هي تعطش داخلي لتلك الليالي و الشخصيات التاريخية المختلفة
هل لها علاقة بخلفيات القصور و ألف ليلة وليلة ورواسبها معنا.....والامير و الاميرة
فألوان البيجات و الأرشات و الأعمدة....والزخارف الجبسية والكرانيش والبانوهات الأرشات و الأباليق

بغض النظر عن كمية تفاصيلها ....ببساطتها....أو عمقها وكثرتها
وحتي اللون النبيتي وتنوع ألوان الخدديات و السجاجيد أيضا...
والستائر البيضاء الحلمة بصفائها.....

وحتي أباليق الإضاءات...علي الحائط والنجف و دائرية القبة بكرانيشها......
أو المشكات المتدلية من السقف....

​​








​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 يناير 2016)

صورة



انحناءات خطوط الكتل وتكوين الفرغات فيما بينها...
قد تكون فكرة لفصول حضانة و ابتدائي
تضمن التهوية و الإضاءة الطبيعية الجيدة من الفرغات المتكونة....
مع مرونة خطوط التصميم و الحوائط للنظر.....



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 يناير 2016)

صورة


تصاميم راسم بدران نابعة من عمارة صحراوية 
ربما وجوده في الأردن حيث طبيعة الأرض تساعده علي تلك التصاميم
بأختلاف مستوياتها حسب كونتور الأرض... وتدرجات سقفها 
وتمميز المباني بالباثيوهات المفتوحة المربعة بأختلاف أحجامها
الكبيرة و الصغيرة.....
وكان أضاءات المبني الطبيعية ليست من الشبابيك ولكن من الباثيوهات او الأفنية
والمدخل مريع أيضا مائل عن باقي الكتل 45.....والمأذنة و القية عناصر أساسية في تلك التجمعات المعمارية....


​

​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 يناير 2016)

صورة



كتلة مستطيلة و اخري مربعة
وحركة منحنية و موجة بهما
خطوط قد ترسم في الأسكتش تساعد المصمم علي ما يريد التعبير والوصول به
في مبناه



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 يناير 2016)

صورة


مواقف السيارات أخذت كورنر الأرض...
والسكن الفندقي والمببني المجاور له....توجية و بزاوية مائلة 
أثرت علي طبيعة المدخل و علي توجية الجناح الفندقي علي لاندسكيب البحر


​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 يناير 2016)

صورة



عنصر اللاندسكيب الدائري في المنتصف..
والكتل النصف دئرية و الفلات....من حوله 
وكذلك حول الدائرة
والمسجد المربع...
وعناصر اخري كالإسطوانة و شبه الإليبس 
تكوين ساحة المنتصف أثرت في المشروع و تكوينه....
وكذلك خصوصية فراغ الخلف في اللاندسكيب قد يكون للسكني وخصوصيته....



​

​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 يناير 2016)

صورة



أعمدة الرخام الأسطوانية العريضة
تفصل فراغ الطعام عن باقي الفرغات
وتشكيل أمام زجاج الخارج



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يناير 2016)

صورة




وكتل وفرغات وعلاقات
وروابط....وتفاعلات
من أين اتت وكيف تكونت....وكيف أنتهت من لاشئ
انها معجزة العقل و الخيال.....يصحبها رغبة و هدف و تمني 
بخطوات بلا طريق....
بتحليق بلا أجنحة....
بتعمق وغطس بلا زعانف....
أنه المعماري يضئ حضارة بلده.....​​









​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يناير 2016)

صورة





ربما في كورنر فراغ حديقة المسكن
وأستغلاله بتبليط يسهل تنظيفة
وعنصر مائي وحوض زرع مع شجرة وشجيرة
ومكان للشوي بربيكيو...
عناصر مختلفة جمعت معا لجلسة هادئة في كونر السور
.

وربما كانت فناء داخلي في قلب البيت مثل بيوت الحضارات الأسلامية والتي مازالت موجودة في المغرب وسوريا

وخصوصية و أنفتاح علي الخارج من داخل البيت...
وفيه دفء و احتواء وتفاعل ونشاطات بين أصحاب البيت



​​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يناير 2016)

صورة


أستخدم المصمم براعته ....العناصر والكتل الرأسية 
والبلاطات الأفقية وبروزاتها
في خلق وتكووين فرغات بين عناصر المبنيوأختراق اللبلكونات للحوائط....
وتعبيرات ال Louvers بالسقف و حرة بسور الأرضي....
والإضاءات ساعدت في ظهور الفكرة وبتخللها للفرغات...



​

​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يناير 2016)

صورة



ال louvers الخشبية تشكل مبناه و ممراته و الكوبري الممر.....
بعناصرها الأفقية
وخلفها عناصر رأسية خشبية لتحملها...
عناصر طبيعيية ظلال و تعبر عن مفاجات ما خلفها....



​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يناير 2016)

صورتين



الفريمات الخرسانية تشكل المسكن.....
مع الحائط الحجري كعنصر رأسي مؤثر
وتفاعل louvers الفريمات الخشبية مع louvers دروة السطح







​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يناير 2016)

صورة



لا مانع من التنوع
حتي بغرض التشكيل .....فهو أفضل من المباني البوكسات المتكررة...
النصف الدوران الزجاجي الرأسي ويقابله دوران نصف دائري بالدروة
ودوائر الشبابيك تتفاعل معهم ومسطح زجاج تجاري الأرضي...
وفراغ البلكونات المنحنية و الصغيرة الفلات flat​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يناير 2016)

صورة


التصميم فكرة و تنفيذها....
مثل الحلم او الطموح
فهو فكرة وخطوات سعي....
فكلنا نملك الأفكار وخيالاتها....ولكن نختلف فيما بيننا في طرق السعي
وخطواتها...
انها مثل المباني بفريماتها الخرسانية الاورجانك من حولها.....مثل مباني زها حديد وفرنك جاري...
فخيالية التشكيل الخارجي للمبني....وواقعية تقسيمات الفرغات الداخلية ....
والفرق بيهما او مساحة الفرغات فيما بينها
وكلما كان الفرق أبسط أو أقل بينهما كلما كان التصميم أبسط...هنا في تلك الصورة ....
المصمم كانت لدية فكرة أن يصمم مظلات بشكل ورردتين...فصممهما من الحديد بإنحناءات...
ورق الورد من اللون الاحمر من طبقات كثيرة من مادة قد تكون قريبة لقماش الاعلام....
والهواء يطيرها بشكل رائع.....
أنها الفكرة المصاحبة بسعي وخطوات التنفيذ لتحقق مزهوة جميلة منطلفة معبرة....
أنها خيالة الفكر يصاحبها معرفة تفاصيل ومواد وطرق التنفيذ....



​

​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يناير 2016)

صورة



العناصر الرأسية و الأفقية
تتشكل من الزجاج و من المستويات البيضاء فبعضها كحوائط رأسية
وتخرج لترمي ظلال وفواصل
وبعضها مستويات أفقية كأسقف وتبرز لتشكل البلكونات و الظلال....
أو تبرز لتشكل الأسقف بظلالها
ودمج معها ال louvres الخشب لتتلف حول الزجاج وترنمي ظلالها
وتتفاعل بطبيعيتها مع عنصر المشروع
ومع حمام السباحة بطبيعيية مياهه
وحشائش و نخيل اللاندسكيب​​











​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يناير 2016)

صورة



الفريمات الخارجية الخيالية وهنا فقط كانها فريمات gable 
وبتقاطعات كمراتها 
انها تشكل المباني والفرغات بينها وتكون بينها وتحووي
المباني الخشبية
في علاقة بين الأبيض و الخشب والفرغات بينهما.....



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يناير 2016)

صورة



المعماري ورغبته لربط مبناه بالأرضي
بتعبيرات وتأثيرات مختلفة من مشروع لأخر
وهنا من خلال الشرائط بضخامتها ومبالغتها كرقائق او طيات
تتحرك بأختلاف خركتها وتشكيلها لتحول المبني بزجاجه
وتكون الإضاءات الطبيعية والظلال
وتنسدل للأرض لتشكل سقف الممرات او لتلتحم بالأرض كارضية الممرات....
أو تنزل تسقف سقف الدور الارضي....
أنه يلعب بها كيفما يشاء وكانها شرائط معمارية.....​​









​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يناير 2016)

صورة



دائرية الأستاد ...بكمرات السقف 
الدائرية و الفلات المشعة من المركز
وحركة تموج بالسقف وتأثر علي الفرغات الداخلية



​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يناير 2016)

صورة



مشروع فندق خمس نجوم علي شرق النيل ببني سويف ..
م.شريف علي
جامعة بني سويف



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يناير 2016)

صورة



تشكيلات الخشب لا تنتهي
مع مصمم الديكور....واللعب بالفلات flat و المائل.....
ومبالغة فرق حجم التفاصيل....
مميز وبسيط....



​​
​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يناير 2016)

صورة




فهي تعطي المشروع شخصيته الخاصة به
واللغة المعمارية التي يفهمهما ويرتبط بها ساكن المشروع.....
انها هوية المشروع وعناصره....ومذاقة الخاص
الذي يعطيه رونقه.....
أنها لحظات يتعايش معها المعماري لتستمر بالمشروع لسنوات عمر المشروع.....وربما انها بصمة تستمر أطول من عمر المعماري....وربما لأجيال أخري.....
أنه المعماري...سواء أردنا أم لا نريد.....فنحن صناع أحلام المستخدم​​









​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يناير 2016)

صورتين



-هناك منحنيين متبادلين موجودين يشكلون أبراج....
-وحتي تلك المنحنيين بهم تدرج في الكتل لتقل علي الأجناب.....
- تضاد رائع لقوة الفلات flat يضاد المنحني بتلقائية وقوة التعبير والخطوط......بالمباني
- تفاعل المنحنيين مع الفلات flat بالمباني....فلم يتركهما هكذا بل أوجد هارموني وموسيقي تربط بينهما
- تنوع الشوارع بين الفلات flat والمنحنية تعطي تنوع وأختلاف للماشي والراكب والساكن....
-عناصر مائية منحنية وسط المنحنيين...
-وجود التشجير و العناصر المائية وسط المشروع
--وجود شوارع من الكورنر ومائلة عن الطريق
-وضع المباني المنخفضة حول الحدود الخارجية للمشروع







​​






​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يناير 2016)

صورة



علاة تبادل بين كتلتي المبني
أحداهما مصمته الجوانب ...مدرجة السطح كدرجات جلسات
والكتلة الاخري متبادلة بفريمات خارجية خرسانية حول زجاج الكتلة و السطح أيضا مدرج جلسات...أنها فكرة رائعة موضوع جلسات وتدرج الأسطح و اعتلاه....
أنها أطلالة رائعة للموقع واللاندسكيب او البحر أو النهر أو جبال من حوله.....
طبعا لمشاريع المتاحف و التجاري و المشاريع العامة كالمكتبات....
زها حديد فعلتها كمشروع سكني ولكنني لم أستسيغها.....
ربما كفندق قد تكون معقولة أذا كان لاندسكيب الموقع يتطلب ذلك....



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يناير 2016)

صورة



مشروع بنك
ونجمة الفن الإسلامي و أدخال أشكال المثمنات في التصميمكان يفضل أدخال تغطية زجاجية او جزء منها زجاجي تمميز المبني من أعلي
وتعطي تأثير بالواجهات والموقع العام



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يناير 2016)

صورة


ببساطة عناصرها و عمق تأثيرها....
الحجر بالواجهات.....والمشربية....والخشب بتفاصيلة فوق الشبابيك
والأعمدة الأكتاف والاعمدة الإسطوانية البيضاء والأرشات للمداخل....رائعة للسكني ....
وهنا غالبا بحديقة الازهر



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يناير 2016)

صورة



وسط مسطحات الزجاج و إستطالة الشبابيك....
فريمات ضخمة frames بيضاء و طوب
تشكل واجهة التجاري....
والاعمدة الإسطوانية المعدنية بالمنتصف......
وال louvres الضخمة تربط بين جزئي الواجهة الجانبية....



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يناير 2016)

صورة



الأعمدة الضخمة البيضاء بشكلها المميز
بنسبها ومبالغة ضخامتها
و بدبل هايت امام بيج المبني
وتحمل كورنيشة الدروة وأرش المداخل....
ودبل هايت زجاج المدخل بتقسيمات فريماته ويحووي الباب 

ووضع نجف في قبو المداخل....أول مرة أشوف نجفة هذا المكان....
ولكن لامانع من رؤية المعماري المصمم لذلك....



​
​​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يناير 2016)

صورة


مشروع فندق خمس نجوم علي شرق النيل ببني سويف ..
م.شريف علي
جامعة بني سويف



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 يناير 2016)

صورة




هدوء وطبعيية الخشب مع الحجر....
وغاطس بوكسات الخشب بأسبوتس الإضاءات....
والسجادة الفرو تاكد المواد الطبعيية....
وأستخدام ألوان هادئة للموكيت و للسقف الأبيض بإضاءاته البيضاء الخفية
لتترك للمواد الطبيعية التأثير والظهور.....



​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 يناير 2016)

صورة




تأثير الحائط بخطوطه البيضاء و السوداء....texture
والإضاءات من أسفل تنسج مع هذا التأثير
بتأثير ببعد رابع جديد.....
وكانها هي من فعلت هذا التأثيير
أضافات للباثيو الشجرة و قاعدتها الخشب و العنصر المائي....



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 يناير 2016)

صورة




البلاطات والاعمدة
باختلاف ظهورها بين دور ودروين دبل هايت
وأختفاءها
بسيطة ومؤثرة



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 يناير 2016)

معماريين كبيرين يتناقشا حول مشروعهما مطار المكسيك.....



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 يناير 2016)

3 صور




في مباني حديقة الازهر الثلاثة.....وواحدة منهم عبارة جزئيين يطلا عي البحيرة
وتداخل ساحر بين الأبيض و الخشب المشربيات
في تعاشق بينهما فيظهر كل منهما الأخر بأطلالتهما الرائعة علي البحيرة.....
أنها وحدات متكررة في موديول....الشبابيك بتفاصيل خشبية خفيفة و زجاجه....
واعلاه و أسفله تفاصيل أكثر.....وادخل كنارات الاباليق المتكررة بشرائطها العريضة
و بلونها الغامق علي فاتح المبانيالكتلة الخشبية المشربية تتعانق مع المبني الأبيض
فتظهر بداخله مرة أو من خلال فتحاته مرات...
أو تنطلق ككتلة حرة خشبية تخرج منه لتعبر عن ذاتها.....
أستخدم أختلاف التوجية 45 في الجزء الأيمن ....











​
​​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 يناير 2016)

صورة



الفراعنة....مبانيهم فهنا معبد بالأقصر
وجدران كتلة المائلة لتنتهي بكورنيشة ضخمة....
والاعمدة البواكي بتكرارها ....بقاعدتها و تيجانها.....بل ومربع يعلو التاج ليربطها بالسقف
نسب المباني الرائعة لتربط الجانبيين
الممرات الضيقة العالية....نحن ليس لدينا الوقت لنقدر حضاراتنا....ولا يوجد لدينا لنضعه لنعيد أحساسنا بها....
وحتي لا يوجد لدينا لتفاعل لمعرفة ما كانت عليه الحياة في مجاميع ناس تمثل حركة الناس 
وقتها في التعامل و التعبد بداخل تلك المعابد ولو مرة في السنة لتنقل لنا ذلك الأحتفال الفرعوني.....
في يوم أحتفالي ضخم.....قرأت مرة .....ان هناك من أكتشف أن موديول المعبد بمحاور أعمدته 
تتطابق مع محاور معبد علي الجانب الاخر من نهر النيل.....



​​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 يناير 2016)

4 صور



جميلة طرق أخراج المشروع النخيل...خصوصا في المنظور
ودرجات الأخضر 
وتلوين الحوائط في المسقط والقطاع باللون البني النبيتي....أو الطوبيعناصر العمارة العربية الإسلامية....
والتي أستوحت عمارة النوبة وعمارة حسن فتحي من عناصرها
الأقبية و الأرشات والقباب والبواكي....والساحة الداخليةوكما نري بالمنظور....إستخدم تدرجات الكتل....سواء في البلان او بالواجهةأنها عمارة غنية فريدة من الأرض بأصالتها وبساطتها
أحسن المصمم أستخدام عناصرها في تصميمه....
















​​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 يناير 2016)

صورة





الأعمدة الإسطوانية و الكمرات الأفقية العريضة ترمي ظلال أمام الواجهات
....أي علي زجاج الواجهات....
ونوع المصمم بديناميكية حركة الكمر في بعض الأدوار وفي دروه الأسطح
فيرفعها لتظهر الاعمدة بفراغ البلكونة.....أو تنساب متموجة لتشكل الواجهات....
سواء للمبني الأول أو باقيه البرج.....

والاعمدة الأسطوانية تظهر كاملة مزهية....او تختفي جزئيا وراء الكمرات
أنها قوة تعبير معمارية.....ببساطة و جمال و ظلال وخضرة.....
لتعطي مشروع مميز مناسب لبيئتنا و أحتياجاتنا للخضرة و الظلال.....​​









​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 يناير 2016)

صورة


الموجة بقلبها الشجرتين بدائرية أحواضهما.....
والجلسة النصف الدائرية
والجلسة المغطاة باعمدتها المربعة و السقف الهرمي....



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 يناير 2016)

صورة


عندما تطاير الشرائط الخشبية لتكوون الكونتر والسقف المعلق و كبوابة أو سقف جزئي بإضاءاته للجلسة
لتشكل الفراغ الداخل
والمصمم يضع بانوهات أيضا مستطيلة و منكسرة منها علي الحائط.....



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 يناير 2016)

صورة



الأشكال السداسية الغبر منتظمة بأختلاف أحجامها
وفراغات بالقلب ....وبعضها مصمت و بعضها كوليسترات.....
وأحيانا يربط بينها بكتل مستطيلةوالممرات تعطي بعض من الداخل بأشكال كولسترا بتشكيلات ورسومات....وأيضا الكوليسترات تغطي بعض الواجهات





​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 يناير 2016)

صورة



الأبراج الإليبس الزجاج الرصاصي...
والكتل الزجاجية تغلف أجزاء منها



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 يناير 2016)

السير فوستر يتأمل ماكيت مبناه



​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 يناير 2016)

صورة




المنحني الدبل هايت 
وتلتف حوله المستطيلات الشكل والدائرية...
والبرج خلفه بأستطالته.....
وربط بينهما بالأسقف المائلة
وزراعة السقف بالشجيرات.....والعناصر المائية...والباثيوهات الداخلية
وربط بينهم أيضا بتشابه وحدات فريمات الشبابيك المربعة
فهي تلتف كوحدات زجاجية بالكتلة الدائرية.....وبواحدات الشبابيك المربعة والمستطيلة بالكتل الثلاثة.....
وتشكل أيضا شبابيك البرج الخلفي و أيضا تشكل بشكل رائع نهاية البرج وكانها طوب زجاجي ضخم....
أعطت خيالية بنهاية البرج مع فريمات بسقفها المائل....​​












​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 يناير 2016)

صورة



عندما يتعمق معماري في حضارة أخري
ليستخرج جماليات منها
ويعيد صياغتها وترتيبها وتفصيلها بإسلوب مبسط مودرن 
و لقطة لمول تجاري بالأمارت من اعمال السير فوستر.....



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 يناير 2016)

صورة



حتي رسمه السماء بالواجهات أو الشجرة....
أجاد التدرج اللوني لسماوي دائرية أو القبة الزجاج.....
حتي بالموقع العام و ظلالها.....
أو تدرجات الأخضر بالمسقط وتدرجات بني الممرات......
أو تدرجات ألوان لبني الزجاج....
​
​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 يناير 2016)

صورة



هذا المشروع أخذ درجة اعلي....
لأنه خرج عن الاطار المعتاد المكرر لطلاب السنوات المعمارية الاولي....
فالمعظم يحب الأشكال المبسطة من مربع أو مستطيل أو دائرة او مثمن
ولكن أتجه الطالب المصمم الي الإليبس البيضاوي المنحني
سواء للصالة الداخلية أو للكتلة الخارجية بتفريغات بها.....
حتي أستقطعاتها و تفريغها أعطت ديناميكية
وبعدت عن التقليدية المعتادة.....وأيضا تفاعل أستايل تصميمه مع الكتل بنفس الطريقة....
فالإليبس الداخلي يعلو ووضع بع سقف غاطس زجاج مستطيل مقسم مربعات.....
مع سقفه الإليبس المائل....
وتموج أيضا بالسقف الخارجي.....من اعلي ....
وأيضا تموج بين المصمت والزجاج بالحوائط الخارجية....
برغم ان عناصر الواجهات غير مكتملة أو معمارية فنيا
إلا أن جراءة المصمم أثرت علي تقدير المشروع وبعده عن المعتاد.....




​
​​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 يناير 2016)

صورة



مشروع حديقة الازهر....
انها حديقة ضخمة و مؤثرة....
فكيف فكر المصمم وما العناصر التي تفاعلت مع بعضها في مشروعه الضخم؟!
عندما وضع المصمم خطوطه......أعتمد علي أورجانك الشوارع بتشكيلها....
وبحيرة المنتصف بثلاثية دائريتها والمبني بجزئية يطل بداخل البحيرة....
وصمم مباني مختلفة حوالي مبنيين أو ثلاثة اخريين...
صمم ممر فلات flat بخطوطه ومنكسر.....
والمباني والممرات الساحات وكأنها مصممه علي محاور
وكان الممرات تربط بين المباني الثلاثية....لاحظ تدرج الشوارع المنحنية علي تدرجات التلة باخر شمال المشروع....
وقبلها تدرجات شارعين بمستويين كونتور مختلف....
أي ان المصمم يستفيد من الكونتور والمصاطب والمناسيب....وربما المبني الاخير يطل من أعلي علي أطلاله المباني العشوائية بالأسفل....وربما أراد المصمم ان يعطي هذة الأطلالة للمنطقة المجاورة....
جميلة ولكن لا يوجد صوة لها....سنعرض في مرات قادمة صور تفصيلية لصور المباني والممرات والساحات وتقسيمات الحدائق بالمشروع......



​
​​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 يناير 2016)

صورة



قراءة فكر المصمم وتلمس خطوطه
تزيد الاحساس بتصميمه وتعايش لفكره....
عن القراءة المعتادة بالعين فقط ...ده حلو....ده وحش ..فقط
لتنقل الادراك للتفاصيل...الألوان والمواد والخطوط والأفكار والأحساس العام للمشروع
اللي هي المعايشة
فهناك فرق كبير بين ده وده
فهناك مستويات لذلك....

​​








​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 يناير 2016)

صورة



مشروع بنك
ونجمة الفن الإسلامي و أدخال أشكال المثمنات في التصميمكان يفضل أدخال تغطية زجاجية او جزء منها زجاجي تمميز المبني من أعلي
وتعطي تأثير بالواجهات والموقع العام



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 يناير 2016)

صورة


ببساطة عناصرها و عمق تأثيرها....
الحجر بالواجهات.....والمشربية....والخشب بتفاصيلة فوق الشبابيك
والأعمدة الأكتاف والاعمدة الإسطوانية البيضاء والأرشات للمداخل....رائعة للسكني ....
وهنا غالبا بحديقة الازهر



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 يناير 2016)

صورة



وسط مسطحات الزجاج و إستطالة الشبابيك....
فريمات ضخمة frames بيضاء و طوب
تشكل واجهة التجاري....
والاعمدة الإسطوانية المعدنية بالمنتصف......وال louvres الضخمة تربط بين جزئي الواجهة الجانبية....​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 يناير 2016)

صورة



الأعمدة الضخمة البيضاء بشكلها المميز
بنسبها ومبالغة ضخامتها
و بدبل هايت امام بيج المبني
وتحمل كورنيشة الدروة وأرش المداخل....
ودبل هايت زجاج المدخل بتقسيمات فريماته ويحووي الباب
ووضع نجف في قبو المداخل....أول مرة أشوف نجفة هذا المكان....
ولكن لامانع من رؤية المعماري المصمم لذلك....



​
​​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 يناير 2016)

صورة


درجات سلالم تتلاقي بجوار إليبس تدرج اللاندسكيب.....
ثم تنطلق بخطوطها المتموجة
لتشكل الجلسات الدرج و مصاطب الحشائش الخضراء....



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 يناير 2016)

صورة




أحساس ألواح الخشب الشرائح بالسقف بإضاءة من خلفها 
رائع و بسيط....



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 يناير 2016)

صورة


في الكورنر
فريمات خارجية وبداخلها فريم داخلي
واللعب بالبلكونات في التشكيل....
مع استخدام ال louvers و الحجر و ألوان البيجات



​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 يناير 2016)

صورتين


فريمات الحديد المتكررة وبينها الزجاج 
تضاد كتل المصمت للأستاد الإليبس
وتظهر غاطسة من داخلها....

​​









​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 يناير 2016)

صورتين


لاندسكيب برج خليفة....
وعلاقة تربط الدائرتين الخارجية و الداخلية ليست بالمركز
والموجة ونصف 
وخطوط الدوائر المتوازية والمتقاطعه​​










​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 يناير 2016)

صورة



وريقات جبس السقف المعلق بإضاءاته الخفية.....
سواء بحجم واحد او مختلفة الاحجام



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 يناير 2016)

صورة



ما الذي جعلكي بهذة البساطة و التألق....
هل هو حجر حوائطكي...
هل هو الخشب الطائر يربط بين طرفي أرشاتك...
هل هو مشربيتكي الخشبية التي نشتاق اليها...
هل هي ألوانكي البني و البيجات...
أم هي أسوركي الخشبي الداكن عالية الجودة....
أم هي أكتافكي الحجرية أم أعمدتكي الملساء....أم هي القباب الطوب...أم هو خيال خطوط المصمم و أحساسه أنتقل لتلك المواد الصماء....
أم هي حضاراتنا بتاريخها المشرق....يداعب خيالنا وواقعنا
لا أدري.....أنها أحدي المباني بحديقة الأزهر




​
​​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 يناير 2016)

صورة



عندما يكوون المعماري تحديا ليحول بخطوطه القديم الي تصميمه الحديث
ويضعهما معا امام المالك
فهنا يظهر الفرق والأمكانيات....


​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 يناير 2016)

صورة



الحسنة الموجودة في العلوم هي حسن أنشغال الواحد منا بما يفيد.....
فهو يحب ذلك الاحساس بالتعلم والنمو هذا الأحساس بالزيادة والفهم يستلطفه و يستلذ به.....
وليس شرطا أن يكون شلالات من هذا الشعور....وانما وسط الضجيج و الصريخ و المعانة والجهد....
أن يجد هذا الشعور وكانه يلطف ما يمر به....أنها لحظات لطيفة في حياتنا
ومن حسن حظنا أننا متخصصون او علي أبواب التخصص المعماري....فهو عمل ومهنة و هواية وفن.....
قد لا نجد كل هذا في مهنة واحدة
فالطبيب و المحامي و المدرس ....ربما مهنتهم بها ما يستحث ويشجع ويشحنهم لها....
ولكنها لا تكوون فن....ولا تكوون أستلذاذ الفن والهواية... بالقدر الموجود بالعمارةفبها الألوان ودرجاتها التي تهواها النفوس....والأعين بدرجات مختلفة تجدد من المشاعر
بل تلك الألوان تغيير حالة النفوس...
وبها التصوير وحسن ألتقاط الصور في وقتها وزاويتها وتمركزها و حسن أختيار الظلال و الأنوار والإضاءات بالصورة....
وحسن ألتقاط زوايا حسب الشمس وحسب القمر
وبها الماكيتات قد يتخل العمل بها شعور بانها لعبه ....وإظهار لفكره مبناك والأحساس بكتله وفرغاته
والجزء الكبير عند الوصول لفكرة للمبني أو المشروع.....وخصوصا بأقتناع حقيقي 
بانها فكرة مميزة بإقتناع المصمم فبعدها تنساب مجهودات العمل الباقي الي مرحلة أخراج المشروع بسهولة وييسر.....
وكلما كان أيمان المصمم بمشروعه وفكرته وعالمه الخاص كلما كان الباقي سهل بسيط ممتع.....
فقد نظن أن كلما زاد تمييز المشروع يصبح صعب 
ولكن العكس الجهد يصبح أقل مع الأقتناع و الأيمان بالفكرة...
أعلم أن هناك تحديات كثيرة او عوائق خلال الدراسة وخلال العمل....وأن بعض أو كثيير من الأشياء
قد تتجه الي شعور أخر لا نريده....تعاملات هئية التدريس ....تعاملات التسليمات الكثيرة والامتحانات.....
تعاملات حتي مع زملاء الدراسة....ومع المقاولين و أصحاب العمل بعد التخرج والمديرين.....
ولكننا كمعماريين وما بنا من هواية العمارة 
وحب تكويناتها و تشكيلها يجب أن نحافظ علي ذلك الجزء بل وننميه فلا يقل ولا ينسي ولا يتوه وسط ما سبق...
حتي بعد التخرج ومواجهة تحديات التعامل بالسوق و المقاولين والمديرين و أصحاب المشروعات...
فلنحافط علي تلك الموهية اللطيفة الحسية بداخلنا....أنها الطيف الحالمفهناك من يتعايش مع أحلام المستخدمين و امالهم بتخيل لحظات معيشتهم في هاذا الفراغ....
وأطلالهم من هذا الجزء...وممرورهم فوق تلك الممرات....وأسترياحهم بتلك الجلسات....
سواء كمشروع بالكلية أو مشروع ينفذ في الحياة الواقعية
تلك المعايشات ليست جهد .....ولكنها تقلل الجهد او تقلل الأحساس به....
أو تلغيه ليحل محله شعور لطيف مشرق متفأل....



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 يناير 2016)

صورة


مفاجاة بروز الكتلة المربعة بفريمها الغامق البني
وزجاجها....
وسط العناصر الرأسية من اعمدة و أكتاف....
وعناصر أفية من كمر الأدوار
وفريمات تقسيمات الزجاج المستطيلة الطولية و العرضية....وبروز مظلة فريم منحنية بالسطح.....



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 يناير 2016)

صورة



أحدي المباني الأكاديمية بكامبوديا
المبني معظمة متكرر الواحدات والشبابيك.....
والتركيو علي كتلة المدخل
بأعمدتها الإسطوانية الكلاسيكية....
والأكتاف والكمرة العريضة.....
ثم أعلاها برج بتدرجة و بفريم أكتاف وكمرة و ...أعمدة إسطوانية بعروض أقل وفرغات بينها
وبروزات جزء كروية بكمرة أعلاه....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 يناير 2016)

صورة



هو مشروع سكني ولكنه يبدو اكثر كأداري....
عناصره مميزة وقوية
وأستخدام المربعات وتأثيرها ....سواء كبلكونات مختلفة البروزات
أو بالدور الاول ومربعات الشبابيك بكتلها الرخاموباقي الشبابيك المربعة بالأدوار ....
مع مصمت الحوائط البيضاء ...ومسطحات الزجاج الرمادية وبعضها أيضا بنسب مربعة...
أما المدخل فهو مميز مستطيل دبل هايت من الرخام......
​
​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 يناير 2016)

12 صورة




تصميم فيلا سكنية تتكون من دورين وملحق و بدروم
علي مساحة موقع 32م*22م بمنطقة السراج 
المالك /م محمد ابوغراره
تصميم مكتب دار التصميم و البناء 
تصميم و اعداد الرسومات م / المعتصم الطيب .

الدور الأرضي: المساحة 330م2
1. مدخل رئيسي.
2. صالة استقبال، جلسة شرقيه + جلسه افرنجيه + حمام.
3. صالة نساء.+ * حجرة نوم الضيوف +جلسة مطله علي حمام السباحه
4. صالة معيشة.+ صالة وسط مطله علي فناء داخلي
5. مطبخ,غرفة أكل.+مطبخ تخديم 
6. حمام.
7.صالة وسط مع سلم دائري 
الدور الأول: المساحة 381 م2
1. صالة جلوس علويه.
2.بوفيه مطبخ.
3. جناح نوم رئيسي (غرفة نوم، حمام,تغير ملابس).
4. حجرتين اطفال لبنات +حمام ..+ حجرة ملابس
5. حجرتين نوم اولاد + حمام .+ حجرة ملابس
السطح: المساحة 80 م2 
1. لشغالة غرفة نوم.
2. حمام.+ غسيل
البدروم 
1 صالة مناسبات 
2.صالة الرياضة 
3.صالة لسينما 
4.جناح الضيوف جلسة شرقية + حجرة النوم الضيوف



















































​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يناير 2016)

صورة


قد تشكل العناصر المياة و طريقة وضع الصخور به....
متنفس وطريق ترفية لتصميم الحدائق المفتوحة 
فلا تحتاج لعمق مياة كبير....أو تكلفة ما....ولكن أسلوب تصميمها دعوة للعب....



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يناير 2016)

صورة



إنسيابية خطوط ممرات الزلط المنحنية وسط الممر الخرساني...
وأحواض الحشائش والزرع المختلفة



​​
​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يناير 2016)

صورة


العمود الحر المسلوب وعلاقته ببروز بلاطة السقف....
​


​​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يناير 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يناير 2016)

5 صور



عندما رأيت هذا التصميم في مسابقة لبرلمان العراق وجدته قريب الشبة من مأذنة مسجد سمراء بالعراق في لولبية حركته ...
وان كانت هنا غيردائرية الشكل ولكنها مضلعة منكسرة...
وأستخدم النقوشات القديمة أعطي بعد تراثي للمبني وجمال 
كما نلاحظ أن تلك الحركة تثببيت في تشكيل خارجي و أيضا داخلي تراه بأحدي الصور السقف بإضاءته
و مستويات مختلفة لأجزاء حركة الأسقف مع بعضها.....سأترك التعلق لتقراءه من مجلة عراقية وتلك التعليقات تفيد لتقوية أسلوب الكتابة سواء لمشروع أو بحث أو مقال.....
فتكون مملة نوعا ما في الاول ولكن نعتادها لتصبح في كل مرة أسهل و أمتع في قرائتها......فاز المشروع الذي قدمته كل من كابيتا سايموندز و تو فيرست انترناشنل ليميتد بالمرتبة الثانية 
بمسابقة مجمع البرلمان العراقي. حصلت "معماري" من السيد هادي ماجد مدير شركة تو فيرست انترناشنل 
ليميتد على شرح الفكرة التصميمية للمشروع. يمكن لقرائنا الاعزاء التعليق و الاستفسار عن المشروع
و سيحصون على الاجابة من المصممين 
المبدأ التصميمي العام
قبل الانظمة الديموقراطية كان الحاكم و قصوره و ابنيته يتصدر المشهد العام للمجتمع اما العامة 
فكانوا متلقيين فقط لكن تغير هذا المشهد جذريا عند الاحتكام الى صناديق الاقتراع واصبح العامه 
هم في الصدارة و اصبح مبنى البرلمان من اهم و اقوى المباني الشاخصة في المدينة تعبر 
و بقوة عن قوة العامة و تضاهي حتى مبنى الحاكم في الابنية البرلمانية الملكية مثل بريطانيا
الحركة وتجوال العامة و السواح لمبنى البرلمان يؤشر عن مدى الترابط و التداخل القوي بين المبنى و العامة
و يعطي دلالة عن الزمن الجديد حيث لا يجب ان تكون هناك حواجز بصرية و غيرها ما بين العامة و ممثليهم في البرلمانمكونات المبنى الرئيسية 
تم تقسيم المكونات الرئيسية للمشروع الى ثلاثة اقسامالقسم الاول المصطبة اذ تضم جميع الفعاليات ذات التوجه الداخلي التي لاتحتاج الى انارة طبيعية مباشرة
مثل قاعات الاجتماعات و خدماتها المكملة 
القسم الثاني فضاء حركة العامة على سقف المصطبة المرتبط بقوة حركيا و بصريا
بكل مكونات المشروع الداخلية (القسم الاول ) و الخارجية للموقع ككل 
القسم الثالث المكاتب ذات الحاجة الى الانارة الطبيعية المباشرة و التوجية الجيد مع المعالجات البيئية المناسبة
لجو بغداد و تم الاستفادة من هذه الكتلة لتضليل مساحة كبيرة من فضاء حركة العامةالمبدأ التصميمي الخاص
تم استخدام ثلاثية ( الانسان, المكان و الزمان ) للصياغة البصرية و الرمزية لمفردات المبداء التصميمي العام
من المهم جدا ان يكون المبنى معبرا و بقوة عن القرن الحالي و ليس القرن الماضي. مبنى يمتاز بالحيوية و الحركية 
و لجيل هم الان اطفال و شباب . لكن ايضا كان مهما جدا ان تكون مكامن قوة المبنى البصرية و البيئية مستنبطة
و بتجريد عالي من مفردات عراقية مهمة مثل الزقورة, ملوية سامراء, تضاريس كردستان, بساتين النخيل, الماء و الكتابة​​































​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يناير 2016)

صورة



قد يكون أمامك تصميم مدخل بهو برج سكني....
وقد يحتار المصمم في عناصر التصميم 
وهنا يجب أن تكون مميزة للبهو الذي سيمر خلاله سكنيي البرجالمرايا الضخمة بطول حائط البهو التربل هايت.....
وتقسمات فريماتها الخشب الأسود.....وربط أسقف الادوار الميزانيين والأرضي يالخشب وبنفس لون الكونتروالنجفة الكور الكريستال بيخيوطها....
أما الأرضية و الحائط فرخام بيج.....



​

​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يناير 2016)

صورة




اللعب بالحوائط الخرسانية المنحنية.....
بمفاجأة ما بداخلها 
حيث زجاج الخارج
ينفذ بالإضاءات الطبيعية......



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يناير 2016)

صورة



التدرجات ليست فقط في الأرضيات....
تدرجات ديكور السقف بأنسكاراته وتكسية خشب....
وكذلك للزجاج المعتم وخطوطه الشفافة.....او المرايا ولتكمل في باقيتها مرايا
وكذلك امتداد التجليد الخشب بنفس طريقة السقف بالحائط.....وبنفس الخطوط والأنكسارات....
والصالون الجلد الأسود المودرن....
والإضاءات المتدلية من السقف فوق الكونتر.....
والأرضية اللامعة السوداء...قد تكون رخام أو أيبوكسي.....وعلامة الشركة علي الحائط وعلي الكونتر.....



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يناير 2016)

صورة



تخطيط احدي المناطق السكنية الجديدة بجدة....
والأبراج
بأرشات ضخمة بطول البرج وتأثيرها مع كتلة زجاج الأبراج
والعمارات السكنية تصطف بين الشكل الفلات ونهاية إليبس....



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يناير 2016)

صورة



المصمم ربط مشروعه بالأرض بقوة....
بشرائطه الخرسانية المتدرجة أو المتتالية....
وأستخرجها من أرض المشروع لتنكسر حتي تحوي وتندمج مع السطح
والأكتاف الحوائط الخرسانية في تضاد مع خطوطها المنكسرة منحنية الأركان....
التدرجات جعلت من المشروع وكأنه كائن معماري






















​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يناير 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يناير 2016)

صورتين



وأستخدم داير الكمر تموجات بارزة والإضاءات الإسبوتس ترمي إضاءات إسفلها...
لي سؤال كيف يمكن تنفيذ تلك التأثيرات؟! هل تعتقد ان التموجات بارزة قليلا؟
ما هو رأيك وتصورك لها​​









​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يناير 2016)

صورة



السقف الغاطس و إضاءاته المائله كخطوط ميزت السقف...
وخطوط عراميس سواء بالحائط الأبيض أو بحائط تجليد الخشب
والأرضية أيضا خشب باركية كأنها وحدات طوب مكبرة.....
وأبتكار جلسة من الرخام كبوكس بارز....
قد تفيد خصوصا في المباني العامة



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يناير 2016)

4 صور




الشكل القريب من الإليبس 
وإستقطع من التكوين الخارجي لينفتح باثيو الداخل علي الخارج...
درج ببلكونات وبروزات الأدوار عند الأطراف....
ورائع تأكيد المدخل بأستقطاع أخر في الواجهة....
وإنحناء الزجاج لأعلي ليظهر أعمدة الأرضي الدبل هايت و بلاطة الثاني....
وغالبا فريمات موديول الداخل هي ما تحمل الهيكل الزجاج الخارجي....وتثبته مع البلاطات
















​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يناير 2016)

صورة


فريم البوكس الخارجي الأبيض....
يكون ويجتوي الفرغات بداخله
ويخرج بالبلكونات البلاطات بدروتها البيضاء 
ويخرج أيضا بنفس الطريقة للواجهة الجانبية وبكتلة البروز الجانبية....
و الخشب بأفقيتها تضاد رأسية تجليد الخشب....
وتدرجات السور الحجري كمادة طبيعية مع الخشب
بساطة و أحتواء وجمال



​
​​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يناير 2016)

صورة



الفن....لم يعد معماري فقط او ديكور و أثاث فقط...
فهناك علاقات تربط بينهم
فيفضل أن يصمم المعماري الأثاث أو يشرف عليه....
فهنا يضع بصمته متموج بالسقف بأختلاف تموجه.....
ويتفاعل أثاث الكونتر معه في تموج أيضاوجعل الحائط الجدار بنفس الخشب كنوع ولون للربط....
اما الأرضية فخشب بلون ودرجة اخف لتقلل من التأثير الداكن بالتصميم...
وترك الباقي للتشجير فهما من نفس المصدر......
مع فتحات الزجاج المستطيلة المتشابهه بفريماتها الخشبية أيضا....



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يناير 2016)

صورة


فريمات الكتل البوكسات boxes
تشكل المبني بوجود فرق بينها في المساقط بتدرج....
وتقاطعات من الكمر و الخشب فيما بينها.....
أو يترك مسطح الزجاج بالأعلي كما هو....



​​
​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يناير 2016)

صورة



قد يكون المبني دائري أو إليبس أو حتي به أنحناءات
وتأتي التغطيات المضعلة المنكسرة لتغطي الأسطح....تاركة مسافات فيما بينها
لتحدث شيئين ....
ظلال و مفاجأة الظهور والاختفاء 
وتعطي المشروع طابع خاص به
وربما يكون معه برج فتلتف حول البرج في تضاد بين تغطيته الأفقية....ورأسيتها بكتلة الأرضي...
أو قد تلتف بشكل لولبي حول البرج الرأسي....أنها كما نري تغلف الفريم المعدني الذي يفصل بينها وبين تدرجات بالأدوار...
مكونة فرغات وتهوية للمبني ....
وقد تلامس الأرضية أو ترتفع قليلا لتظهر زجاج المدخل و أعمدته......
أو يحدث بها أستقطاعات رأسية لتشكل واجهاتها....



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يناير 2016)

صورة



درجات البني و البيجات و الاخضريات....
وظلالها مع الزجاج
تعطي تأثيير بالواجهات....
سواء ألوان فري هاند أو بالكومبيوتر



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يناير 2016)

صورة


ربما تضع شجرة مكررة بأختلاف حجمها بالواجهات.... 
ونهايتها كخط....والجزع و الفروع 
ودرجات الأخضر



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يناير 2016)

صورة


الموجة....
تفصل بين التشجيرو النجيلية 
والتبليط و المظلة.....
عنصر حركة وديناميكية



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يناير 2016)

صورة



المصمم سمير حلايقة و أستخدام قوة المربع في التصميم
سواء كشبابيك فتحات
أو كفتحات مربعة رباعية سواء مفتوحة للسماء أو كشبابيو
أو ككتلة مربعة نفسها في البلان كما في الدور العلوي والكتلة المرتفعةتنوع نهايات دروة السطح بين المصمت و الكورنيشة الطبانة....أستخدم الظهور المفاجاء للحوائط الجدران سواء بظهورها عمودية علي الواجهة أو أمام الواجهة للمدخل وكانهم يقسموا الفرغات الخارجية حول المبني...وأستخدم معهم أحيانا البرجولات الخشبيةعناصر شبابيك الزجاج بإستطالتها والكتل المربعة البارزة من فوقها....
.
Arc Hassan Eltoukhy
أضيف على تحليلك 
نوع التشطيب المستخدم
بياض الحجر الصناعى وقد تم تقسيمه بأشكال مستطيلة أفقية أضافت إلى قوة التصميم​​










​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يناير 2016)

صورة


الأعمدة الكلاسيكية ....
قد يكون قوتها تبدء من الدور الاول....فتعطي مفأجاة ظهورها
عن وجودها بالأرضي....أستخدم عناصر معمارية كلاسيكية قوية....الاعمدة امام فراغ المنتصف ببلكوناته....
الكمر وتاكيده بالادوار بعد الأرضي.... ولدور السطح
الاعمدة ووضعها فوق الحوائط الأكتاف....والحوائط الاكتاف فوقها للداخل بالسطح....
وكذلك لأكتاف كتل الأجناب و للأرشات...
مفتاح العقد بضخامته فوق أرشات وفلات الأرضي...
أستخدام ماددة الحجر لتأكيد قدم الكلاسيك مع البياض الأبيض الأملس....
تقسيمات الحجر المائلة فوق الأرشات بالأرضي و السطح....



​
​​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يناير 2016)

صورة



معرض رخام....
والتفاعل مع طبيعة ووظيفة المكان
في خطوط التصميم و أفكاره....
الكونتر ككتلة من حجارة الرخام....وبانوهات الحوائط ألواح الرخام
والخشب بكتلة يتفاعل مع التصميم....



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يناير 2016)

صورة


السير فوستر يتابع تفاصيل المشروع
بين الرسومات و النموذج



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يناير 2016)

صورة


الأرشات المتكررة و الأعمدة مميز....
ولكن حتي اختيارالأرضية ونوعها مييز التصميم....
وحتي ألوانها تتفاعل مع ألوان التصميم من الأخضر و الأبيض الرصاصي....



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يناير 2016)

صورة



مميز البانيو بأستايل قديم حر وكذلك الرف الخشب بإضاءته وتغيير الخلفية السيراميك الصغير الحجم....
وتفعل التصميم بخشب الرف... فوقه الحوضين و المرأة....
ولكن وجود كتف حائط بينهما يقلل التمتع من اتساع الحمام عند أستعمال البانيو.....



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يناير 2016)

صورة



مصمم الديكور كالمعماري....يبحث عن العلاقات و الترابط بين عناصر تصميمه
- قد يكون ربط بين رصاصي الستائر فيربطها برصاصي الحائط
- قد يكون ربط بين خشب الباب وخشب أثاث السفرة وربما اخشاب أخري بالتصميم بنفس اللون ونوع الخشب....
- يحاول أيجاد علاقات بين مستطيلات فرغات السقف الساقط المعلق...وفتحات مستطيلات البوكسات البارزة كأرفف.....وربما ربطها بمستطيلات تصميم ظهر كراسي الطاولة
-حتي الحائط الحجر يربط الرصاصي بالبيجات بالبني بألوان التصميم في مادة الحجر...
-والسجادة قامت بنفس الشئ.....​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يناير 2016)

صورة



البلكونة الجلسة الإليبس بدائريتها و أعمدتها
وتفاعلها مع إليبس مصمت الاول و حتي مع فلات flat الأول....
وخروج مدخنة الدفاية من وسطهم....
وجميل التشكيل الإسطواني قد يكون لخدمات الشواء و البربيكيو مع المدخنة



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يناير 2016)

5 صور



قوة الخطوط الأفقية بدروة السطح و الدور الأخير....والقليل من بلكونات الادوار
وعلاقاتها الخطوط المنكسرة بنفس العرض
بطول السكني وبالتجاري بالأرضي الدبل هايت....
للتفاعل و الربط
وهي أيضا بارزة لتظهر الباقي كانها غاطس بها....
وتتألق خصوصا في ظهور غاطس بلكونات الكورنر....






















​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يناير 2016)

3 صور



 فقط ب ١٥٠٠ جنية حتى يوم ١٥ يناير 
للاستعلام برجاء الاتصال على 01000840660 - 01098219319
ومنتظرينكم فى مقرنا فى التجمع الاول فيلا 33 د جنوب الاكاديمية محور طه حسين يوميا من 10 صباحا ل 6 مساء عدا الجمعة عشان تشوفوا شغلنا على الطبيعة











​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يناير 2016)

صورتين



ال louvers الخشب حتي دخلت في الديكور الداخلي
وعلاقاتها الرائعة بالمصمت والإضاءات
وخشب الأثاث...والحائط الطوب...وحائط خشب التجليد​​

















​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يناير 2016)

صورة


العناصر الرأسية وتأكيدها بالعمارة السكنية



​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يناير 2016)

صورة


تأثيرت القبوات بأختلاف اتجاهاتها
سواء كانت تظهر بالسطح أو false
عيرة
بكمراتها ولون غامق بني بينها
ودرجات البيج و التعتيق و الرخام للأعمدة و الدفاية والأرضية......
واللون المميز للزجاج الأزرق
عناصر مميزة بالتصميم...​​









​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يناير 2016)

صورة

تبادل كتلتي البرجين في أتجاهين
وتدرج أرتدادت الاسقف
وأختلاف أتجاهاتها
بتأثيير مميز لبرجي مشروعه
​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يناير 2016)

صورة


لازم تتقفل تماماً بخشب أبلاكاش



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يناير 2016)

صورة


أنها كتل تترابط بمستواياتها
حول دائرية التصميم
ويربط بينها حلفات كممرات أفقية ومنحدرات
تعبير معماري لمبني واحد أو لعدة مباني مترابطة.....



​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يناير 2016)

صورة


تنوع ميول مستويات فريمات السقف الخشب وبينه الزجاج
ومناسب هنا خصوصا لمبني حديقة مغطة
أو حتي في تغطيات باثيو لمبني كبير....
أنه أنفتح وشفافية الزجاج يصاحبه دفء مادة الخشب بطبيعتها



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يناير 2016)

صورة


هل المبني أشبه بعش الغراب
أو شجيرة ضخمة...إحتمال
والحوائط والسقف المتموج يخضنوا زجاج المدخل
بمادتهم المعدنية كأنها بلاطات



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يناير 2016)

صورة




أجزاء المبني الأورجانك تتطاير كوريقات
وعمود المدخل الدبل هايت ووراءة المدخل الزجاج الغاطس
وسط وريقات الوجاهة المعدنية المتطايرة
ومشروع متحف لفرنك جاري



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يناير 2016)

صورة



تبادل إضاءات اللاندسكيب....



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يناير 2016)

الفناء...



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يناير 2016)

2 منظور و 4 مساقط



أستخدم عناصر فن العمارة الإسلامية....
بعضها بتكرارية عناصرها....
والبعض بتضاد أختلاف أحجامها او عروضها
وبعضها بأختلاف مادتها الزجاج والخشب....مثل باب المداخل
أو بالأرشات الخشبية كفريمات...
ومفاجأة الجدار الذي يحمل مظلة المداخب بتنوع أرشاتهبجانب تنوع كوليسترا الزخارف في أماكن متعددة...​​

























​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يناير 2016)

صورة



هناك 8 كتل...
6 منهم أي 3 ازواج بهم تبادل في الكتل أو بأختلاف التوجية
وكتلة سميترية بزجاج سقفها المثلثين 
والإليبس المائل.....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يناير 2016)

صورة




الحوائط الجدارات تشكل بروز ما
سواء منحنية او فلات في حائط المدخل....
وتأثيره بالتصميم



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يناير 2016)

صورة



المشكلة ياشيخ المعماريين....
أننا لا نعرف ما هي العناصر التي ترفع درجات الحرارة
ولا التي تقلل سرعة الهواء...
حتي نراعيها في التصميم...
درسنا كثييير من الحشو في الجامعة إلا النقطة دي 



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يناير 2016)

صورة




صفحة عربية متخصصة وبها محترفين لبرنامج الأسكتشب
يعرضون اعمالهم و مكتبات....ولو عندك سؤال عن البرامج
Arab SketchUp Community


https://www.facebook.com/groups/794126333975271/?multi_permalinks=933089850078918&notif_t=group_highlights






​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يناير 2016)

صورة




متحف #غوغنهايم_بلباو بالإسبانية
_
هو متحف للفن المعاصر صممه المهندس المعماري فرانك غيري وبنَتهُ شركة فيروفيال الإسبانية ويقع في مدينة بلباو الواقعة في إقليم الباسك في إسبانيا.وقد اختير سنة 2007 ضمن كنوز إسبانيا الإثنى عشر، في استفتاء صوّت فيه أكثر من تسعة آلاف شخص.ونلاحظ ان المنحنيات تظهر على المبنى بشكل عشوائي حيث قال مصمم المبنى انها "صُممت عشوائية المنحنيات لتعكس الضوء
.. عندما تم افتتاحه للجمهور عام 1997، أشاد الجماهير به على الفور وصرحوا بأنه واحد من أروع مباني العمارة التفكيكية .
ونلاحظ ان تركيب المتحف يتكون من محيطات عضوية منحوتة جذريًا.بسبب وقوعه في مدينة ساحلية، يبدو المتحف وكأنه يشبه سفينة.ألواح التيتانيوم بارعة عكس الأشعة تشبه حراشف السمك مرددة أشكال الحياة العضوية الأخرى التي تتكرر عادة في تصاميم غيري

_


​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يناير 2016)

صورة



رغم أنهم عندهم مئات من المعماريين والرسامين...
إلا ان شغل الأيد بنفسهم بيفرق
مطار المكسيك
والسير نورمان فوستر و المعماري فرناندو روميرو



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يناير 2016)

صورة


​
جداريات مائية و اعمدة مائية يمكن تركيبها على الحائط او كوحدة مستقلة متحركة يمكن عملها بأى حجم 
و يمكن عمل تصميمات خاصة ووضع لوجو او اسم معين داخل الجدارية
مع المياة الاسعار و الشرح داخل البوم الصور 
للحجز اتصل على
01028817743/42/36




​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يناير 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يناير 2016)

صورة



الاعمدة بأشكالها وتكوينها....
قد تكون المؤثر في طبيعة تصميم المشروع و اكسابة تأثيير خاص
بما يتناسب مع باقي التصميم و إنسجامه....



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يناير 2016)

صورة


قوة تأثيير التظليل في القطاع عن أشعة الإضاءات الطبيعية و الصناعية



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يناير 2016)

صورة


تدرج و اختلاف بين الأسقف المنحنية المائلة.....في مستويات مختلفة
وحتي فوق الجراج....



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يناير 2016)

صورة


تباين حجم العقود في الفتحات
وإستخدام تفاصيل الجبس بلونها الأبيض و اللبني....



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يناير 2016)

صورة



هناك ثلاث عناصر قوية....
- تضاد الإنحناءات للداخل وللخارج
- تضاد الفريم الحجري ما بين عنصر أفقي للبلكونة و عنصر رأسي للمدخل
- تقاطع فريمات الشبابيك البيضاء مع الزجاج ال void



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يناير 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يناير 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يناير 2016)

صورة


هناك أخطاء في الصورة.....
كل واحد يذكر خطاء واحد فقط...
أتفضلوا...​​​- الكانات صدئة وهذا يشكل خطر تفاعل الماء مع الحديد في عملة الاختزال وتفكك الحديد لاحقا
- الكانات بالكامل مقفلة من اتجاه واحد
- مفيش تجنيش حديد الغطا مع الكمر
- هناك 3 اسياخ 16 وبعدهم سيخ 10 وبعد كده مفيش اسياخ!!
- ماسورة الصرف داخل الكمرة
- الورق فى قاع الكمرة لتسديد الفتحة أسفل ماسورة الصرف
- هناك ماسورة قفلت ما بين الحديد في اخر الصورة فاصبحت الكمرة لا تعمل كحامل انشائي
- ليس هناك cover للكمرة من اليسار لان لايوجد بسكويت بين حديد التسليح ولوح الكونتر.​- هناك اسفل الكمرة ورق يسد به الفتحات
​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يناير 2016)

صورة




نهايات الأبراج الأبراج في تعبير جديد
بأفقيات بروزات بلاطات....واعمدة بارزة خشبية
ونهاياتها بأبراج من غاطس والسقف وإسبوتس إضاءات
لتظهر الأبراج بعد تكرارية الأدوار....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يناير 2016)

صورة





المثلثات المائلة تغطي أجزاء رأسيات زجاج تغطية السقف
وتلك المثلثات يشكل بها بروزات الماذنة...
وأيضا المحراب...بتضاد و أنارة الزجاج والمصمت
والسلم من حولهم يمن الأرضي لأول المسجد....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يناير 2016)

صورة

​


تموجات الكمرات الخرسانية البيضاء بأنحناءات مختلفة
ومن فوقها السقف الأسود ليظهرها
يشكل الفراغ




​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يناير 2016)

صورة


المهندس_محسن شمه
* استلام الخنزيرة الخشبية :
1- يتم استلام الخنزيرة بحيث تكون ابعادها اكبر من ابعاد الحفر بمسافة تمنع تأثرها بالحفر.
2- يتم شد خيط للتأكد من استقامة اضلاع الخنزيرة.
3- التأكد من تقوية جميع الاضلاع بالخوابير ) اوتاد توضع فى الارض ( او الشاكالات فى حالة كون الخنزيرة اعلى من الارض الطبيعية
ويكون التثبيت خلف خلاف على مسافة 50سم تقريبا.
4- مراجعة افقية كل ضلع من اضلاع الخنزيرة باستخدام ميزان المياه.
5- مراجعة افقية اضلاع الخنزيرة عند اماكن الالتقاء.
6- التأكد من الوزايا المحصورة بين الاضلاع باستخدام نظرية فيثاغورث.
7- التاكد من عدم اى حركة فى زوايا الالتقاء الى ان يتم تثبيتها.



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يناير 2016)

صورة


جميل تأثيير الحائط الحجر الخشن....والأرضية الباركية الخشب
وإضاءات رائعة من الأرضية.....



​​
​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يناير 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يناير 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يناير 2016)

3 صور
​



تأثير الكتل في المبني وقوتها
وفراغ فوق كتلة المدخل و إسفل التغطية
وتضاد بين المصمت و الزجاج ال void
ومفاجاة العمود التربيل هايت او اكثر
ليحمل ويأكد مظلة المدخل بقوة وتأثير....
​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 فبراير 2016)

مبالغة سماكة الغاطس والبارزبدوائرة المختلفة وتموجة الذي ربط الحائط بالسقف....بلونه الأبيض....وغاطس الحجر...وعنصر رأسي متضادوتنوع دوائر السقف تتفاعل مع دوائر الحائط....


----------



## أنا معماري (7 فبراير 2016)

فيديو


أنها العمارة الأدمية....التي تعتني بالأنسان ....بمشاعره...بأحتياجاته....ورغباته بالاندماج مع البئية التي خلق منها ....
و التعايش معها وبها....لتشكل متنفس وراحة و مناخ صحي يتناسب مع معيشته
من مقالته: انظر تحت أقدامك وإبني..أي البناء من أرضها وموادها بجوار نخيلها وشجرها....
وقال أيضا...عند بناء مدرسة للأطفال من الخرسانة المسلحة دون البناء بالطين ....
فأن الخرسانة تختزن الحرارة لتكون فرن يأكل أطفالنا....
الفيديو رائع مدته نصف ساعة....وفي نهايته مثال للمدرسة التي بتييت من عشر فصول ومكتبة......
والفيديو يعرض ويقترب من اعماله وخصوصا في جنوب مصر وفي أمريكا .....





​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 فبراير 2016)

صورتين


المعماري فرنك جاري....
وعمارته حركة التموج بالواجهات..والتي كررها مثل برج بنيويورك ولكنها هنا أبسط....
وزاد هنا ....تكوين فرغات بإختلاف حركة الكتل فوق بعضها...
ليعطي مبالغة و خيالية للمبني...
مميز










​​








​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 فبراير 2016)

صورة


الإليبس....بتدرجات أفقية و رأسية .....وخروجات للكتل منه....
وأستقطاع به ليكوون المدخل وواجهته...
.
التفاصيل مش واضحة....يفضل عمل أستقطاعات وتكووين فراغات بارزة وغاطس أيضا 
بالواجهة المستقطعة...



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 فبراير 2016)

صورة



الفريم الأبيض العريض كإطار للمبني وخروج كتلة منكسرة من قلبها
وفيما بينهما يتكون فراغ المدخل.....
ثم تأتي المواد الطبيعيية من حجر و خشب لتنسجما كمواد للمبني.......
مع تضاد المصمت و الزجاج.....ثم يفاجأ بسور السلم الزجاج في تضاد لمصمت المبني...
يعاكس الزائر ويلفت نظره



​

​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 فبراير 2016)

صورة


الخروج بمثلث البلكونات...
وتفعل الفريم الرصاصي الغامق حول المبني معه....
ليكونوا جملة معمارية مفيدة عند كورنر المبني.....



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 فبراير 2016)

صورة


عناصر رائعة متضادة....
الفلات flat....ويفاجأ بالإليبس المنحني و بالكرة
في علاقة تربط بين الإليبس و الدائرة....
تضاد البارز و البوابة الفراغ تفرغ المبني لتظهر السماء من خلالها....



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 فبراير 2016)

صورة



قوة الكتل وتفاعلها
بين إسطوانية و شكل الإليبس
بأحجام و إتجاهات مختلفة....بين الرأسي و الإفقي....
وبتنوعها في المساقط الأفقية
وبما يحقق الوظيفة....


​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 فبراير 2016)

صورة مجمعة


لقيت في أحدي المواقع الأنشائية المميزة السؤال ده  _
مطلوب تفسير اسباب اللجوء الى تصميم منشأ معقد ؟؟
ورأيي....
لأن طموح المعماري أعلي من طموح الإنشائي.....لأن الأول يبني حلم وتخيل وفن وجمال والثاني يبني بأرقام وحسابات...ولان الأول يحلم للساكن وللمستخدم ويستشعر لهم مبناهم ام الثاني فيريد فقط ان يحل مبناه انشائيا....لأن الأول يحقق نجاح لمشروعه وبضمه الي أعماله بفرح وفخر أم الإنشائي فقد انتهي أو يريد أن ينتهي من عمله.....ولأن المعماري يحب يري ويدرس ويتزوق ويتامل المشاريع المحلية و العربية و العالمية ويبحث عن إسباب تألقها أما الإنشائي فيريد فقط أن يعرف برنامج كومبيوتر وطريقة واحدة سريعة للتصميم....ده الغالب
.
المعماري أكثر حظ من الإنشائي في نقطة...أن تحليل المشاريع العالمية يمكن قرائتها بالنظر والتفكير في المشروع ببعض الخبرة والموهبة و القدرة علي معرفة تأثيرها بالداخل و الخارج والوظيفة والشكل والفراغ.....أما الإنشائي فألمامة بالتصميم يتطلب منه الغوص أكثر في التفاصيل الحسابية والحلول الإنشائية الدقيقة...
.
أنا مهندس مدني 
ودائما بتابع جديد الفن المعماري ولهيك عامل لايك و فولو للبيج تبعكم
وبالعكس .. أي مبنى بكون جميل معماريا وبكون أنا اشتغلت فيه سواء كمهندس موقع أو إشراف بحس بالفخر اني كنت جزء من الفريق اللي أنجز هاد المبنى 
وبالنسبة إلي أنا كمهندس مدني بعتبر أهميتي زي أهمية أي عامل بيشتغل في المبنى شو ما كانت قيمة الشغل من دون أي غرور .. الكل مهم لإتمام المشروع
بس بستعرب إنه انتو دائما كمهندسين معماريين ما عندكم هاد التفكير .. ودائما بتنسبو إلكم الفكر الراقي والمشاريع الراقية بتعتبروها هي بس انجازاتكم لحالكم وبتهمش ناس كتير تعبت في المشروع .. وهاد الشي الواضح من البوست.بالنهاية لولا وجود المهندسين الإنشائيين لكانت تصاميمكم مجرد أحلام.
بعتذر عن أخر عبارة .. بس هيك بوست بدو هيك كومنت
.
لا أنكر أن في تقصير فينا ككل في محاولتنا لوجود هارموني في فريق العمل و محاولتنا في التواصل ووجود انسجام بيننا سواء كمعماري و أنشائي وحتي فيما بيننا كمهندسين وعاملين بالمشروع....وعلاقات مفقودة بين المهندس والعاملين بمصانع البناء والورش والفنيين ....لتطوير المواد والتصاميم وربط التصميم بالواقع وتصنيع....بعكس ما قام به مثلا شيخ المعماريين العالمي حسن فتحي فقد أستطاع ان يذيب هذا العلاقات و التفاعل بينها...ليصبح الكل يشارك حتي عامل البناء البسيط....وده سبب لعدم تطوير عمارته المستمدة من أصالة الفن الإسلامي و النوبي و الرصيد التراثي.....تقصير منا


_




​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 فبراير 2016)

مركز أبحاث الطاقة....
وتصميم أجنحة طولية له....ربما تمثل حركة ديناميكية الطاقة...
او شبيه بحركة ريش مروحة الطاقة لاندمارك المشروع والدالة عليه....
الكتلة المنحنية المتضادة مع فلات flats الواجهات
بفريمها الخارجي وزجاجها و اعمدتها المميزة.....



​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 فبراير 2016)

صورة



الكونر المميز بدورانه وشبابيكة المتكررة الرفيعة الثلاثية
بأرشاتها...ثم برجولة أو مظلة السقف بأعمدتها
جميل التدرج في البلان والواجهة للكتل وأظهارة بالحجر...والسور يتفاعل مع التصميم بالاعمدة الكلاسيك والحديد الفورفورجية....



​​
​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 فبراير 2016)

صورة


كلاسيكية التصميم
بمبالغة عنصر الزجاج بطول العمارة و اعمدته الأربعة و الأرش
يشكل الكتلة ويضاد الباقي المصمت....



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 فبراير 2016)

صورة


أستخدام تدرج التلال في التصميم...
وتصميم مميز لفكرة حمام السباحة وأيضا كشلال لمنسوب مياة المساوي لسطح الحمام
والزجاج يظهر الفكرة مع الإضاءات بقلب حواف حمام السباحة



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 فبراير 2016)

صورة




أحدي صور دعاية بمشروع سكني بمصر...
علي أحدي التلال وبروز بمبالغة
ونزول شلال مياة بأرتفاع يعطي المشروع تمميز كلاندمارك
ولكن ما هي المادة الشفافة التي ينزلق عليها الماء بهذا الأرتفاع؟!
.

Fahd Dbis
المادة الشفافه ممكن ان تكون 
زجاج سكوريت 
او فايبر غلاس​​​






​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 فبراير 2016)

صورة



مثال أخر للسقف ويشكله الدور الاخير بميله البسيط
وفقط بروز الشبابيك رأسيا....
واختار اللون الأزرق السماوي



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 فبراير 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 فبراير 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 فبراير 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 فبراير 2016)

معاك لغة.....لغة الموقع 
_ :34:
_




​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 فبراير 2016)

صورة


الحلول الفلات flat الرباعية....والدائرة تتفاعل وتضاد بالحل
لتكوون الوظيفة والتشكيل مع الباقي
سواء كانت خارجة من الكتلة الرئيسية أو بتقاطع أو بالكامل معها....



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 فبراير 2016)

صورة


من خلال الشكل الرباعي للبنك...يحاول المصمم الخروج بمثلثين
ليحدثا حركة وديناميكية بالمسقط وبتشكيل الكتل الخارجي....
محاولة رائعة....تستحق تقديرأعلي لها....



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 فبراير 2016)

صورة


الشبابيك الدائرية بقطرها المتساوي مع عرض أرش الفتحات....
وكتل أبراج الكورنر....
التصميم كويس.....ولكن المصمم قد يكون متحير او جمع بين الإسلامي والفرعوني....
فهل هذا الجمع يفيد التصميم ام لا؟ ما هو رأيك؟



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 فبراير 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 فبراير 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 فبراير 2016)

من عيوب استخدام الكراتين في تغطية فتحات النجارة انه
يصعب ازالتها اثناء التلييس وتعطي سطح املس لا يلتصق به التلييس



​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 فبراير 2016)

الحجر....
ونقوشات أوراق نباتات طبيعية​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 فبراير 2016)

تجمع سكني يضم الصفوف الفلات flat و المنحنية
بتنوع وتضاد....
وديناميكية حركة المنحني





​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 فبراير 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 فبراير 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 فبراير 2016)

بسعر الكورس 600 جنيه فقط
-----------------------------
يعني انت عاوز تقنعني ان في عشر محاضرات بس حقدر اخد شغل تشطيبات أو حتي أشطب شقتي ومخليش الصنايعيه يشتغلوني طبعا مش مصدقك..
معاك حق متصدقش أحنا في الاول حنعرف يعني ايه الشيرب عارفه ولا لأ؟
حتعرفه وتعرف اهميته وطريقة عمله وكمان حنتعلم البنا وهنختار نوع الطوب المناسب ونحسب كميته ونشوف هنحتاج لهم اسمنت ورمل اد ايه وازاي ححاسب الصنايعي وبعد كده حندخل في المحارة [محارة ايه يا هندسة بعد المباني اومال الكهربائي والسباك والنجار حيد​خلوا امتي؟؟؟؟
ما هو ده التجديد يا هندسة مبيض المحارة بيدخل عندنا الاول يطرطش ويبئج بس وبعدها يدخل بقي النجار يركب الحلوق ونختار شكل الابواب والشبابيك وكمان هنعرف انواع مواسير الكهرباء والاسلاك والعلب والبرايز والمفاتيح واللوحات العموميه والصاعد وازاي احاسب الكهربائي وكمان انواع مواسير السباكه سواء صرف أو تغذية وطريقه استلامهم واختبارهم احسن يحصل تسريب والدنيا تغرق وعلي العموم متخفش هنكون عازلين كويس جدا بافضل انواع العزل وبعد كده مبيض المحاره يدخل يخلص محارته بقي ويا سلام لو يعملنا شويه بلكات او كرانيش جبسية ولا انت عاوز الشغل الجديد بتاع الجبسوم بورد والكرانيش الجاهزة علي العموم كله موجود المهم النقاش حيدخل امتي حيدخل دلوقتي حيأسس الحوائط والاسقف كلها وبعد كده نركب بقي الارضيات والحوائط سواء سيراميك
وبورسلين ورخام وجرانيت ولا ناوي تركب ارضيات خشبية ونركب الالومنيوم والصحي ونشطب الكهرباء والتكييفات وبعد كل ده النقاش يشطب شغله ويظبط لنا ديكوراته والوانه..... متنساش تحاسب كل الناس ديه قبل ما تمشي.... كل ده في عشر محاضرات بس هههههههه لسه مش مصدق طب تعالي وجرب وان شاء الله مش حتخسر
أقوى كورس تشطيبات معمارية قى مصر و ‫#‏نتحدى‬
التشطيبات المعمارية تحت اشراف نقابة المهندسين المصرية
كيف تصبح مهندس تشطيبات محترف ؟؟
يبدأ يوم السبت الموافق 13/2/2016 
جروب ف تمام الساعه 4 عصرا
(سبت و أثنين و أربعاء) من كل اسبوع
و يوم السبت الموافق 20/2/2016
جروب ف تمام الساعه 6 مساءا
(سبت و أثنين و أربعاء) من كل اسبوع
التعارف + التعريف بالكورس وما هي فائدته؟
• أعمال المباني التعرف بالمشروع وعمل جدول زمني
• أعمال البياض مرحلة التحضيرية
• أعمال الكهرباء مرحلة الانشائية
• أعمال السباكة
• أعمال النجارة
• أعمال البلاط والبورسلين والسيراميك " الأرضيات "
• أعمال الاسقف المعلقة
• أعمال ارضيات الخشيبة
• أعمال الدهانات الخارجية
• أعمال الدهانات الداخلية
• أعمال الحجر الصناعي
• أعمال الانترلوك
• أعمال البردوات
• أعمال الرصف
• أعمال التكسيات الرخام
الكورس 10 محاضرات
سعر الكورس 600 جنيه فقط
سعر الماتريال 150 جنيه (اختيارى ) عبارهعن كتاب شرح لجميع محتويات الكورس
الشهادة معتمدة من نقابة المهندسين
للحجز يرجى ملأ الاستماره:
https://goo.gl/vbDSxC
العنوان:
47 شارع أحمد حسنى متفرع من اسماعيل القبانى متفرع من شارع الطيران أمام التأمين الصحى و مركز الأزهر للمؤتمرات, مدينة نصر
للتواصل:
01022226477
01022226488
01115211188
(مواعيد الاتصال من 10 صباحا ل 10 مساء )
او على الواتس اب:
01143386015
01022049444
( فى اى وقت)



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 فبراير 2016)

تحميل العتب بالتكسير فى العمود
مرفوض
الكارثة الاكبر ان العتب مسبق الصب - يعنى التحميل بالارتكاز فقط بدون تداخل الحديد 
.
بتزرع حديد للعتبه وتتصب على ابوه ... لأن التكسير غلط



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 فبراير 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 فبراير 2016)

معلومه في صوره وسؤال ...... لما معلم الحداد يسألك حائط القص
او حوائط كور المصاعد اعمل البرندات من الداخل ولا من الخارج ............ ج
علي طول هتقلو البرندات من الخارج ,, مش عوزين نختلف هي فعلا البراندت من الخارج ............من الخارج عشان الحمل رأسي وبتشتغل كأنها كانات للقوايم الحديد .




​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 فبراير 2016)

زي ما وعدناكو اننا هنتواصل معاكو في كل الجامعات وبعد النجاح اول يوم في كورس مهندس موقع في هندسة شبرا
مستنينكوم يوم الجمعة في سمنار 5/2/2016 الساعة 6 
لمهندسي​عمارة و مدنى لاستكمال السيمنار اعداد مهندس موقع ((مجاني))
محتوى السيمنار :- 
أعمال المساحه
الجسات
الخوازيق + الحوائط السانده
الحفر + الردم + الدك
الخنزيره ( الريجه )
القواعد العاديه
القواعد المسلحه النجارة والحدادة
السملات والشدادت والميد
الأعمده نجارة وحداده
السلالم نجارة وحداده
الأسقف والكمرات نجارة وحداده
الصب والخرسانات
إستلام البنود وتسليمها للإستشاري
شخصية مهندس الموقع
إدارة الموقع وترتيب الأعمال
فكرة التصميم الإنشائيه
كيفية التنفيذ – خطوات العمل
الإختبارات المعمليه
الحصر
التسعير
تفريد الحديد
التشوين وتجهيز الموقع
الجدول الزمني وترتيب الأعمال علي التوالي والتوازي
المصطلحات
المعدات والأدوات بأنواعها
قراءة اللوحات المعماريه والإنشائيه
_______________________________
العنوان :- 6 اكتوبر امام جامعة 6 اكتوبر فوق مطعم جاد مول الامريكية الدور الثالث 
الحضور :- يوم 5/2/2016 الساعة السادسة
للحجز والاستعلام :-للحجز ملئ الاستماره الاتيه
@ [NjQyMTgzOTU5MjA4MTA3Omh0dHBcYS8vZ29vLmdsL2Zvcm1zL1pYeDV3VWg1aWE6Og==:[/COLOR]http://goo.gl/forms/ZXx5wUh5ia



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 فبراير 2016)

اللعب بالغاطس والبارز منه....
بفن التضاد....
واختلاف المواد والألوان....
مفاجأة الكتلة البني ....وبروز للدروة بكتلة من اعلي لترد علي بروزات البلكونات الثلاثةالغاطس بلون حجري بيج.....وكتلة مماثلة للبني بالأرضي
ورشاقة العمود الحر لخمس أدوار بالجنب....



​
​​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 فبراير 2016)

الممرات المتقاطعة في أتجاهات متعددة....
لتكوون بينها المثلثات والأشكال الرباعية الخضراء...
وبحروفها المائلة من جههه
مميزة عندما تكون منسجمة مع خطوط التصميم للمشروع والموقع العام



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 فبراير 2016)

ما رأيك في الفرنتورة المثلثة باعمدته الكثيرة 
كمفاجأة أعلي العمارة بالدور الاخير
هل تجدها منسجمة مع التصميم وكافية....؟
أم تريد أضافات معها ما؟
أم غير مناسبة؟.​مناسبه لكن تحتاج تلى استمراريه في الاسفل ..ربما استمرار الاعمده ...او تكرارها ..​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 فبراير 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 فبراير 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 فبراير 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 فبراير 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 فبراير 2016)

البواكي...متألقة 
أينما كانت في الأرضي....في الأول....في الدور الاخير
أو متكررة في الادوار كبرج بيزا....
في مختلف العصور و المدارس ....والطرز
كانت وما تزال لها احساسها ومعايشتها ولمسة طبيعة الحياة التي تكوونها
قد تكون جلسة....قد تكون بممر....قد تكون بلكونة....قد تكون تطل علي منظر ما حديقة او حمام سباحة....







​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 فبراير 2016)

عندما تظهر فنون وجمال العمارة الإسلامية من خلال غلاف الحجر الرصاصي....
كانها ظهرة بيضاء نقية تخرج من وريقاتها...
لتضئ وتتلالأ
بقبابها ومأذنتها و أرشاتها وبواكيها
أنها فقط فن الراحة و البساطة و الأنسجامولم يبقي له إلا أن يضع عنصره المائي المتموج كمجري مفعم بالحياة من تحتها....



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 فبراير 2016)

صورة


فريم المبني الخارجي مفاجاة ويأكد بلونه الرصاصي الغامق....
ثم تاتي كتل المبني بالبروز و الغاطس من خلاله....



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 فبراير 2016)

تصميم دور حضانة....
والمبني الموجة و الفصول الصغيرة تشبه القطار....



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 فبراير 2016)

الإليبس من العناصر الجميلة التي يستخرج منها أفكار كثيرة...
وهنا يستقطعه العنصر المائي بالجانبين
وتفاعل المبني الدائرة وموقعه في مركز من مراكز الإليبس ليزيده قوة....
وصمم السقف الدائري المائل ليزيد مفاجاة وغموض لمبناه...
ووضع كوليسترا تفاصيل حول دائرية مخروط حوائطه....
ثم يأتي المبني الاخري كجزء من إليبس وكانه يغرق أو يخرج من قلب الأرض 
وعلي نفس المحور من المبني الأول وعلي أيضا مركز الإليبس الاخر....
وإليبس أخر يستقطع فراغ مدخله....
والممرات والمسطحات الخضراء المتموجة علي الجانبيين
وتاكيد ممر المحور بين المبنيين بلون سماوي وبخطوط فلات...بساطة وتلقائية الخطوط وجمالها.....





​

​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 فبراير 2016)

المنحني يشكل المدخل بطول الأرض وبه مواقف وشارع المدخل....
والإليبس يشكل فراغ المنتصف ويربط بين عناصر المشروع كبواكي بأعمدتها و كمراتها
ويتفاعل معه بواكي جوانب المشروع....
ومميز أيضا المشروع بالأبراج بنسبها المربعة المتكررة وفتحاتها المستطيلة الطولية الرفيعة....
وألوانها المختلفة...
وبعض الأبراج بكمراتها المتقاطعة....وباقي الكتل المريعة و المستطيلة تعلو وتتشابه مع الأبراج....
بساطة وفن وتراثية وأصالة......​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 فبراير 2016)

تبادل وتضاد الكتلتين ال void والمصمت
وتبادل زخارف الكوليسترا بينهما
مع اختلاف الزوايا



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 فبراير 2016)

كيفيه عمل بحث للمشروع
اولا: تحليلات الموقع ( دراسات و محددات الموقع) 
في هذا المتطلب نقوم بتحليل الموقع ( دراسه الموقع ) من حيث :
- المنظر المناسب الذي سيطل عليه مركز الأبحاث .
-تحديد الطرق المحيطه بالموقع .. و من ثم المداخل الأساسيه و الفرعيه لهذا المشروع .
- دراسه طبيعه الموقع المناخيه ( اتجاه الرياح - اتجاه شروق الشمس ... و هكذا )
- الطبيعه البيئيه للموقع التي يمكن ان توثر في شكل المشروع . و تناغم الكتل مع هذه الطبيعه.
ثانيا: تحليل البرنامج و الوظائف : 
Zoning -تقسيم الفراغات الداخليه لمركز البحث :
سنقوم بدراسه التقسيم و التوزيع المناسب لفراغات المركز البحثي المطلوبه .. و تحليل العناصر الفراغيه للباحثين علي حده .. و للجمهور علي حده .. و الفراغات المشتركه بين الطرفين ..
- دراسه علاقه الداخل بالخارج .. و جعل الفراغات ديناميكيه مع الطبيعه .. تتأثر بها بشكل ملحوظ ..
- تحليل العناصر الفراغيه كل علي حده .. بمعني ان نقوم بتحليل كل فراغ و نوع النشاط اللذي يقام فيه .. و كيفيه القيام بالنشاط بدون النظر علي أنه مركز بحثي ..
مثال ( نحلل المكتب علي حده - نحلل صاله الانتظار علي حده ... و هكذا(
-دراسه حركه المستخدمين سواء اكانو جمهور أو باحثين أو كلاهما معا ..و علاقات الفراغات الخاصه بالفراغات العامه ..رابعا : ايجاد صور لمشاريع مماثله سابقه :
في هذه النقطه نقوم بذكر امثله قمنا بدراستها .. و نقوم بكتابه بعض التعليقات عليها ..خامسا :كتب مفيدة جدا في أسس تصميم مباني الأبحاث:
Research and technology Buildings
Building Type Basics for Research Laboratories 
Laboratory Design Guide, Third Edition
Industrial Buildings (Design Manuals)
Laboratories: A Guide to Planning, Programming
كل ماسبق يمكن تطبيقه عند عمل بحث عن اى مشروع، ولكن فى حالة مشروع ذى حالة خاصة كمشروع الترم التانى وهو حالة خاصة لان الموقع بالصحراء الغربية يجب اضافة جزء هااااااااااااااااااااااام جدا وهو:
سادسا: الدراسات البيئية:
وفى هذا الجزء نقوم بعمل دراسات عن الصحراء والحياة فيها وكيف يبنى سكانها منازلهم والمواد والتقنيات المستخدمة فى البناء وذكر لبعض النماذج (مع الصور طبعا) ودراسة المناخ ودرجات الحرارة والرياح السائدة واتجاهاتها والمعالجات البيئية لكل المشاكل.....
بالاضافة لدراسة الحياة الاجتماعية للمنطقة وعادات السكان لانها ممكن توحى لك بفكرة المشروعبعد تجميع كل هذه البيانات يأتى دور عرضها, وتوجد طريقه علميه لعرض البحث سنعرضها بطريقه بسيطه جدا وهى:
اولا: غلاف البحث ( واضح ومعبر)
ثانيا: مقدمه
ثالثا: الفهرس
رابعا: محتوى البحث
خامسا: نتائج البحث
سادسا: المراجع



​
​

​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 فبراير 2016)

جميل عندما يكون هناك فرصة للاندسكيب والخضرة وحمام السباحة أمام القري السياحية
بدلا من تزاحم الوحدات علي البحر....
وهنا أيضا أعطي فرصة أكبر لأطلالة وحدات أكثر 
وفي نفس الوقت حديقة كبيرة بينهم في المنتصف.....
فبدلا من وضع 4 شاليهات علي البحر بدلا من الحديقة أصبحت 14 شاليه ....
يروا البحر من خلال المسطحات الخضراء....تناول جيد في التصميم




​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 فبراير 2016)

الواجهة بموجاتها ....التي تعلو الزجاج
واللعب بالمصمت وكتلة معها....وفريماتها المربعةوالجدار باليسار وتقسيماته التي جمعت بين المربعة والمستطيلة بتقسم المربع لنصفيين....الموديول قد يصنع جمالا تحسه العين ولا تعرف سببه.....



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 فبراير 2016)

4 صور


أحدي المشاريع السكنية السياحية....
وجميل أدخال الألوان المبهجة بتنوع درجاتها بتنوع للعين.....
كما نري أصبحت أكثر أنتشار وجراءة من المعماريين
زي مثلا أعلانات مشروع روما بالقاهرة.....واحسن أستخدام الخشب كبرجولات و أسوار منخفضة بسيطة....
ولكن كان ينقصها ووجود بعض التفاصيل الخشبية البسيطة بالأرتفاعات بواجهات الادوار....الفتحات المربعة الصغيرة بالواجهات اكسبت المشروع أستييل خاص به.....والنخيل أوجد أصالة و طبيعيية رائعة للمكان....القباب أعلي العمارت بعضها غير ظاهر من أسفل فكان أفضل أن يوجد القبة 
ليس بوسط المبني ولكن بغرفة الكورنر ويفضل أن تعلو بفراغ مربع
وأن تكوون وظيفية تري بالداخل....​​























​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 فبراير 2016)

3 صور

بين القديم والحديث....
حتي الأسم أقتبسه المصمم بأسم....الكوربة الجديدةوالأرشات ولكن بجديد الزجاج الأزرق
وتشابه القباب وتفاصيل الأسور للبلكونات ...والاعمدة المزدوجة بأرشاتها
ولكن بأرتفاع أقل ليناسب أقتصاديات الجديد...وأضاف البرامق بخطوط كناراتها العريضة......












​
​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 فبراير 2016)

3 صور


الكلاسيك....هو الفن المعماري السهل التصميم و سريع التأثيير
لما فيه من فخامة المنظر وإستحباب التفاصيل
ونحمل له ذكريات من الستينيات
فكثيير من مبانيينا مثلا بالقاهرة و الأسكندرية وبعض العواصم العربية
بها ذكريات من الأحتلال البريطاني....برغم مساؤة الكثيرة 
إلا انهم أحبوا أن يصمموا ويخططوا عمارة تحمل لهم لمسات بلادهم ليتعايشوا في بلادنا
وهذة الفنون أثرت فيينا حتي الان....وهنا أدخل الجديد من تدرجات البلان...مع الشبابيك الدائرية الكلاسيك 
و الاعمدة حول الفتحات و البرامق و تفاصيل النقوشات....
والأكتاف بالسطح بينها البرامق و كور الزخارف فوق الاكتاف...







​
​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 فبراير 2016)

قوة الكتل بتعبيرها.....
وترك بينها زجاج للإضاءة والرؤية ولتمميز الكتل و إظهارها....
ما بين مربعة ومستطيلة وبلاطة 
وتظهر الإسطوانة قد تكون للسلم بتضاد وتمميز ومفاجأةورائع تضاد المستطيلين متشابهي الحجم ومختلفي المواد ....الخرسانة و الخشب



​​
​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 فبراير 2016)

تصميم مميز .....
ولكن كان يحتاج لرشاقة أكثر في النسب
خصوصا للأشكال المنحنية فوق الأبواب والمنكسرة.....



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 فبراير 2016)

البروز بكتلة الباكية الواحده....كعنصر طولي لزيادة إستطالة المبني
أستخدم التدرجات والشطفات في البلان تجديد وتنوع وديناميكية







​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 فبراير 2016)

تصميم past-modern للعمارة الإسلامية
مستخدم الزجاج الملون...قوة المربع في الشبابيك و الزجاج
الأباليق بخطوط كنارتها العريضة بالحوائط....
العقود الدببة بأختلاف أطولها وأحجمها...
البواكي بممرتها المظللة و اعمدتها و أرشاتها​والمشربيات بإستطالاتها​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 فبراير 2016)

مواد التشطيب لأخراج القطاع
مع رمي الظلال بالداخل



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 فبراير 2016)

"المناخ وعمارة المناطق الحارة"كتاب متميز جدا في العمارة البيئية وعلاقة مناخ المناطق الحارة بالعمارة والعمران وراحة الانسان للمعماريان "د.م. شفق الوكيل" و "د.م. محمد سراج" ويعتبر اضافة واثراء للمكتبة العربية.المقدمة والفهرس.
http://www.cpas-egypt.com/pdf/Shafaq/1/ENVIRONMENTAL__0.pdf
الفصل الأول : الانسان والمناخ.
http://www.cpas-egypt.com/pdf/Shafaq/1/ENVIRONMENTAL__1.pdf
الفصل الثاني : الشمس.
http://www.cpas-egypt.com/pdf/Shafaq/1/ENVIRONMENTAL__2.pdf
الفصل الثالث : الحرارة.
http://www.cpas-egypt.com/pdf/Shafaq/1/ENVIRONMENTAL__3.pdf
الفصل الرابع : الطاقة الشمسية والعمارة.
http://www.cpas-egypt.com/pdf/Shafaq/1/ENVIRONMENTAL__4.pdf
الفصل الخامس : الرياح.
http://www.cpas-egypt.com/pdf/Shafaq/1/ENVIRONMENTAL__5.pdf
الفصل السادس : البخر والرطوبة والهطول.
http://www.cpas-egypt.com/pdf/Shafaq/1/ENVIRONMENTAL__6.pdf
الفصل السابع : الاضاءة الطبيعية.
http://www.cpas-egypt.com/pdf/Shafaq/1/ENVIRONMENTAL__7.pdf
الفصل الثامن : مقاييس الراحة.
http://www.cpas-egypt.com/pdf/Shafaq/1/ENVIRONMENTAL__8.pdf
الفصل التاسع : توصيات خاصة.
http://www.cpas-egypt.com/pdf/Shafaq/1/ENVIRONMENTAL__9.pdf
الفصل العاشر : امثلة قديمة وحديثة.
http://www.cpas-egypt.com/pdf/Shafaq/1/ENVIRONMENTAL__10.pdf
...........................................


​
​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 فبراير 2016)

اكثر من 1200 خط لكتابة لوحتك بشكل جميل
تشكيلة فريدة من خطوط (فونتات) برنامج الاتوكاد
http://www.astucestopo.net/2015/07/all-autocad-fonts.html



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 فبراير 2016)

الشكل المعين بقلب التخطيط السكني وفراغ الاندسكيب كحديقة بخدمتها بقلبه
وتفاعل باقي كتل السكني معه....
من أحدي مشاريع القاهرة الجديدة الحالية....



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 فبراير 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 فبراير 2016)

هذا المصمم يثيرني دائما بتصميماته...
مع أن ليس الكثيير من التصميمات كذلك....
فما هو السبب؟
هل هو حسن النسب و العلاقات؟
مثلا علاقات الأعمدة الإسطوانية الدبل هايت بالأعمدة القصيرة التي تطل من أعلي....بأختلاف أطوالها.....بتضاداتأو هو وضع جديد منأفكار والربط والعلاقات بينها...
كهذة التدرجات التي علي جانبي المدخل تظهر وتختفي.....أو هي أثارة تموجات التصميم و منحنياته....أو مظلة السطح التي تعلو بغموض الفراغ بينها وبين ما تحتها في تسأل......وما تحتويه أيضا من louvres......أو هي ال louvres في أتجاه أخر ولكن خشبية فوق زجاج المدخل....أو هو غموض الجزء العلوي الذي يطل كأنه عيون للمبني....أو هو تكرارية المداخل....وتكرارية ما بينهاأو هو كل هذا......تصميم من عمل مدرس مساعد بهندسة عين شمس
د. Ayman Fareed



​

​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 فبراير 2016)

صورتين


نعرض الجديد والأفكار
للنقد للأستفادة وليس للتهجم علي فكر أو مجهود أحد....
عن نفسي احب ان أقدر المجهود والأفكار الجديدة او بها شئ ما جديد
وده في حد ذاته يستحق التقدير
عن فقط مجارة التكرار والمضمون....ما رأيك بالتصميم...وما تراه يستحق النقد؟!​​














​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 فبراير 2016)

حياتنا كلها كلمات....
الميلاد بشهادة....أي كلمة
والتخرج من الجامعة بشهادة....أي كلمة
والحب....بكلمة
والزواج....بكلمة
و.....و......والكلمات من حروف....
وهذا ما يعطيها قوتها وتأثيرها.....
والمعماري يستخرج التأثيرات ويعالجها....أو يظهرها بأحسن صورة وتزوق لها
فتألفها العيون و القلوب وتتعايش بها ومعها...قد توضع الكلمات بلاندسكيب مبني....بمشروع....بحديقة
أو كيافطة فوق أو أعلي المبني...
قد يكون المبني أو المشروع نفسه هو حرف أو به جزء حرف أو محموعة حروف
فتكون مألوفة معتادة محببة....
تلك هي الكلمات وحروفها....



​

​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 فبراير 2016)

عجبني فقط تفصيلة الزخارف الرصاصي علي كورنر الأعلان ده
كخلفية...
ممكن الواحد يستخدم الفكرة في إخراج خلفية مشروع ....أو بحث....أو فلاير....أو كارت
أو موقع إلكتروني....



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2016)

Shereen Omar Badr 
تصميم مدرسة ورأينا قبل ذلك تصميمات من الامارات مثلا وأستخدام الأبراج بالمباني
بطولها و أرتفاعاتها عن سطح المبني بشموخ وأصالة ولتحمل معها تراث البلد....
ووضع بها تأثيرات خشبية كعصيات بارزة من الاجناب.....
وهنا بأستايل أو طراز اخر.... المعماري في تناغم يشكل مبناه....
بل انه ادخل الجديد فبعد فتحات الأبراج المتناغمة بمديولها مع شبابيك المدرسة....بتشكيل الدروة للأبراج كفتحات أو كوليسترا...
وبنهائها بالهاندريلات الخشب و الركنيات....
أدخل النسب المربعة في بعض الفتحات الصغيرة...مميزة
وادخل في التصميم النسب الدائرية أو نصفها في الاندسكيب....وكذلك انحراف كتل المباني 45 مكونا ساحات أو أفنية رائعة
أستخدم ألوان البنيات والبيج و الكنارات الأباليق بدرجتي ألوانها مع الأبيض في تضاد وصفاء العمارة الإسلامية....
وجمال أيضا للأباليق بتصميمها في أتجاهين مختلفيين بالكتل.....
أدخل الكتل المربعة الصغيرة و الكبيرة وفي الأبراج....
برز بكتل السلالم ليأكدها ويدل عليها بالمباني.....
قسم مباني المدرسة الي أزرع أو كتل مستطيلة بينها فراغات لتهوية و إضاءة للفصول ....
وجميل الكتلة أو اللاندسكيب المتقاطع معهم....
في الكتلة بالصورة العليا المنفتحة الزاويا بكتلتين و المدخل بها بقبة...
تنوع الأرشات الشبابيك والأبواب بين الزجاجية و الخشبية أعلاهاو المشربيات في تنوع مميز وبسيط ومريح ورائع....
أنه ليس مشروع طالب...ولا مدرسة.....أنه سيمفونية معمارية إسلامية معاصرة متجانسة....














​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2016)

الكوليسترا البيضاء بفرغاتها وبأشكالها المختلفة...
وأستخدام اخر للواجهة مع غامق الرصاصي....







​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2016)

الفريمات الرصاصي الخشب أو معدنية رائعة مع الأبيض....
للمداخل و حول مبني المسجد تاركه مكان كممرات
وأيضا يشكل بها اعلي المأذنة....



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2016)

5 صور


Nesma Helmy
دا مشروعي للترم الاول في اولي عماره
اي رأيكم بقي ولو فيه اي نقد اتمني اعرفه 
.
بحب لم نناقش مشروع ما يتم مناقشته كفكرة ومبني قابل للتتنيذ....
وفرصته للأستخدام وسط المتاح الحالي وفوائده ومميزاته وعيوبه....وكيف تطويره...وهذا لا يقلل من المشروع ....
بل امتداد له....وتأكيده
.
الكتل المضلعة مثمنة حول الفناء بزوايا مناسبة 45 لتكوون غرف الخدمات سواء حمام او مداخل فيما بينها
المدخل الرئيسي يفتح علي موزع في ساحة الفناء الرائع الداخلي
فصل صالون الرجال عن النساء من عناصر العمارة الإسلامية وخصوصية...
هناك فقط نقطة في الفناء ....في الشتاء القارص هل سيكون التعامل صعب للخروج بين الغرف والمعيشة والصالونات للفناء ؟َ!
فما هو حلها!
أستخدام الأرشات بأعمدتها حول بواكي الفناء ....هل ممكن ان يتم تركيب شئ ما في الشتاء في تلك الفتحات الأرشات...
شئ قابل للفك والتركيب بسهولة وخفيف الوزن....وقد يكفي شيتات البلاستيك مثلما تفعل المقاهي......
أو حصير يمكن لفه وطيه لأعلي وربطه.....!!
أستخدام القبو والملاقف للتبريد بالهواء بفراغ الصالونات....ولكن أفتكر يجب أن تتوجهه لأستقبال رياح الشمال وليس الجنوب...
مميز الدروة المثلثات وخصوصا بمستوييها ...والشخشيخة العلوية المثمنة للصالون...
وتأثيير المثلثات أيضا رائع بفتحتي القبو وحتي بدروة سور السلالم....
وضع نافورة الفناء وفراغه لأسفل بدرجتيين مميز...ويعطي أطلالة ورؤية وتمتع بها....
أخراج متألق بألوانه و
درجاته المائية مع النخيل والشجر وبنيات وبيجات تتناسب وتظهر مع هذا الطراز...
البرجولة الخارجية المثمنة الخشبية تتفاعل مع مثمنات التصميم ومواده وزواياه...
مشروع قوي وشامل بعناصره وتناوله و أخراجه .....ولأولي عمارة....




















​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2016)

تأثيرات الأشجار أنتشرت في التصميمات الداخلية و الخارجية 
لأضفاء طبيعة وراحة للمكان ....كل بأسلوبة وطريقته
وهنا مميز العمود الخشبي مع تجريد الفروع لتربط العمود بالسقف
بتمميز وبساطة
والخلفية السوداء تضاد وتظهر الخشب بدرجته الفاتحة
والإضاءات بداخل الشجرة تألق ....مع ثمار إضاءات السقف



​

​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2016)

الشاليهين في تبادل بكتلهما
من حوائط مائلة منحنية مع السقف
وجمال تأثيير الخشب بالواجهات كتكسية وفريمات لمسطحات الزجاج
وانعكاس جمال الشاطئ و النخيل عليه....
والعنصر المائي يجري من تحته بجوار سلالم و التراسات





​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2016)

ان أوهن البيوت لبيت العنكبوت....
حركة قسم الأليبس لنصفين وميله وحركته....لتحوي المدخل....مميز
وجرأة في وضع جديد بالواجهات
فيه مدعبة من مصممة المشروع....وجرأة علي الخوف من تناول المشروع



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2016)

من دراسات توجية الشمس....بتفيد المعماري التحكم الحقيقي الواقعي لمبناه
أختلاف زوايا سقوط الشمس صيفا عن الشتاء....بمعرفة درجة زاوية سقوط الشمس تساعده في معرفة عمق او عرض كاسرات الشمس في واجهته وخصوصا الجنوبية 
أو أذا كان حيعمل تدرج بروز للأدوار لترمي ظلال كل بروز علي الذي تحته....ومعرفة الواجهة الشمالية التي قد يكثر فيها مسطحات الزجاج
وحتي الواجهتين الجانبيتين فيمكن عمل تدرجات بالمسقط الأفقي ترمي ظلال....
ياريت لو حد اكثر تخصص ودراسة يقدر يفيدنا بمعلومات بسيطة مباشرة وأدق....وهل تعلم كمعماري ما هي زواية سقوط الشمس ...كم درجتها؟تفتكر ليه سمي الفراغ المظلل بالفراغ الدافئ؟!


​

​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2016)

البرفان الخشب...وعلاقتة بتفاصيل خشب دوائر السقف
ومنحنيات السقف المعلق....



​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2016)

كما "يشاع" أن نورمان فوستر يرفض قبول أي تصميم مشروع دون الإلتزام بالإشراف عليه من قبله 
وذلك لضمان جودة أعماله وسمعته.



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2016)

صمم مكتب نورمان فوستر 296 مشروعا منها 3 في ‫#‏السعودية‬ وهي:
برج الفيصلية
صالة قطار الحرمين السريع
برج سامبا



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2016)

كويس ان طالب العمارة يحاول الخروج عن المعتاد والمكرر و المضمون....
ولو قليلا علي حسب سنته الدراسية.....
تفاعل دائرة التصميم ومنحنيات خطوطه...بخروجهها من مدراها الدائري...
وبما فيها من إستقطاعات للأنارة...
وكرر نفس التفاعل في الواجهة خروج وتفاعل الأنحناءات من المدار الدائري....


 وخروج وتدرج الأسقف الثلاثة أشبه بريش الطاووس....
.
ربما فقط المظلة بأعمدتها المسلوبة لا تتناسب مع التصميم....
وأيضا أورجانك الكوليسترا بالواجهات الزجاجية علاقاتها مع الخرسانة غير واضحة....
والقطاع كان يفضل أن يكون طولي فيكون أفخم للمبني....وان كان لا يوجد مكان كافي له....​​









​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2016)

القطاع المنظوري...له تأثيير بالرسومات
خصوصا لو كان به مواد التشطيب و الألوان و الظلال....
وتأكيد القطاع بخط القطع الأسود السميك....


​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2016)

غموض وجرأة أبيض و أسود الاخراج....وخطوطه
والتصميم أيضا به انكسارت بعض خطوط بالسقف...
والدائرة بالقطاع



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2016)

يفضل وجود نسبة وتناسب بين حجم الكتابة و الرسومات...Sense
كان في دفعتنا بييجي خطاطين وكانوا يحاولوا يظهروا شغلهم ومجاملة لصاحب المشروع 
او هي دعاية بدون قصد ولكنها بتأثر علي شكل المشروع.....
فالخط يجب أن يناسب شكل المشروع و أسلوبه وحجمه....وكانه ينساب مع التصميم....



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2016)

نحتاج الي دورات متخصصة....تشرح لنا كيف يتم تنفيذ تلك الحوائط الطوب....
وقوة الحائط وقوة الطوبة وصمودها
وكيف احداث تلك التموجات وما هي شروط تنفيذها...
والأكثر رغبة في التعلم ....طرق تنفيذ مباني حسن فتحي من قباب وقبوات و مقرنصات
ومن الأشكال المثلثة بالطوب....

كنت مرة في زيارة ل واحد صحبي يعمل بمشروع بالغردقة 
ووجدت هناك احدي مقاولي الطوب ينفذ قبة بالطوب... 
كان في السابق يعمل مع حسن فتحي في مشاريعه....
ليت يتكلف مهندس بعمل دورة بالأتفاق مع أحدي تلك العمالة المحترفة في دورة تنفيذية عملية ....
بمقابل ما سيكون لها مردود جيد عملي ومادي و علمي.....
.
وسينعش إسلوب بناء نحن في حاجة لعودته...
بجانب جماليات إستخدامه في المباني و الأسوار واللاندسكيب...​​











​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2016)

أحساس المعماري بتأثير الشبابيك الخارجية علي فراغ المكان سواء معيشة او غيرها
ينصقنا تناول زوايا الشمس المختلفة وهل هي واجهة شمالية او جنوبية أو خلافة....
هل هناك قوة لأشعة الشمس علي الجالس...فلا تكفي الستائر...
وكذلك طبيعة المكان إذا كان بمسكن أو بمكاتب او بنادي او مطعم....
وعلي ماذا تطل تلك الشبابيك...هل علي منظر ما أو اشجار...او فقط تري السماء
والتفكير أيضا في المستقبل ....هل سيقام مبني ما كجار ام لا....



​​








​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2016)

قرية المعمارى حسن فتحى بمركز باريس....
البناء بالطوب به دفء و حنان و يحوي الانسان
كانه جزء من طبيعته الطينية....
فالمبني جزء من الأنسان و الأنسان جزء من المبني
والبواكي بظلالها التي تضيف سكينة وهدوء أخر للمبني....قد قال حست فتحي أن الأسمنت و الخرسانة و الأسمنت....توتر أعصاب الساكن
وتعزله عن السماء والطبيعة والتأمل.....
بعكس تصميماته تنفتح به في هدوء لتعيدوه لطبيعتة وفطرته وهدوءه....قرأت مرة أن المياة فؤائدها في جريانها....
فتفقد كثيير من خصائصها عند مرورها وسكونها بالمواسير و الانابيب.....
وقال صاحب المقال أن وضعها بداخل الأواني الفخارية من قلل و زير
يعيدها الي خصائصا الطبيعية...فتصبح بكامل فائدتها كالجارية.....

نمتلك ألاف الكيلومترات من الصحراء والرمال....ولكن لا نملك حرية التصرف فيها وفي تخطيطها
و أعادة توظيفها بما يناسبنا ويناسب جزورنا وفطرتنا.....
ليس لأفتقار المواد و الموارد .....ولكن لأفتقار أشياء أخري



​

​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2016)

من كلمات كتاب حسن فتحي....
​





​​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2016)

في نهايات أبراجه الكيرتين وول .....الزجاجية
يضع عناصر كمر أفقي ثم الدروة العريضة ليأكد نهاية البرج
ومفاجأة.....
والاعمدة البيضاء بأستطالتها وتأكيد رأسية البرج
وتاكيد للون الزجاج السماوي العاكس للسماء.....



​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2016)

المثلثات ليست فقط رائعة في الطراز النوبي او في عمارة حسن فتحي....
سواء في فوق فتحات شبابيكها او في فتحات دروة السطح....
ولكنها هنا أيضا في السقف لمعلق لها لمسة جمالية....
واكدها بتضاد اللون الأبيض و الاحمر الداخلي.....
لتعطي جمال نسبها و مفاجأة كشف داخلها.....
وكانها تكشف عن قلبها ومكنونتها.....

​​








​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2016)

في بعض المشاريع....
قد تكون هناك حاجة لتصميم مباني مختلفة لنفس المشروع
مثل مثلا حضانة بأختلاف فصولها....
وهنا الأشكال البيضاوية الأورجانك الغير منتظمة ...وتفاعل وتجانس أشكالها.....
تعطي ديناميك وحركة وعدم ملل في لقطاتها .....بأختلاف تنوعها في كل زاوية
وربما تكون أيضا لاندسكيبها ما هي إلا أيضا أشكال بيضاوية أورجانك
من الرمال او الحشائش أو الحصي....والعنصر المائي....
كم هي مرنة وجميلة وسهلة التناول.....​​












​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2016)

الواجهات الزجاجية و مبالغة بروز السقف
محملا علي الاعمدة المائلة.....



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2016)

البوكس المفرغ في تضاد مع الكتلة المصمتة.....
في حالة اختلاف بين اللون وتضادة و أختلاف الزاوية
وأشكال رباعية خشب أعلي الكيرتين وول ويرمي ظلال....





​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2016)

#‏مشروع_فندق_سياحى


نقدم لكم ملفات مشروع فندق ومطعم سياحى اتوكاد وريفت مشروع جميل جدا...كما موضح بالصور فى الاسفل.
حمل الان

http://civilengineer0.blogspot.com.eg/2016/02/tourist-restaurant-autocad-and-revit.html#.VsiIgVR96hd



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2016)

كتاب حسن فتحي

https://www.facebook.com/archimosta...4156594611657/760221277338516/?type=3&theater



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2016)

لكل صورة جمالها وتأثيرها ومجهود مصممها...
ولكن لهذة الصورة أثر خاص للمشاهد....فما بالك بالمار بالمكان .....بالساكن والزائر....
النافورة أكثر من أثرت ...بالعنصر المائي و تموج حروفه ...فهي تتموج مع العنصر الاخضر من حشائش...
وتواجد النخيل و البرجولة الخشب كجلسة رائعة حالمة.....
والكوبري الخشبي....
وتدرجات التلال وكونتور الأرضية....
عبقرية التصميم وأنسجام الطبيعة مع جودة التنفيذ....



​
​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2016)

وضع ساحة للمسجد شئ جيد ....
فهي تشكل أستقبال للمصليين وبها فرصة للتواصل 
والكلام بعد الصلاة وخصوصا بعد صلاة الجمعة والاعياد....
ولكن يجب وجودها كأمتداد للمسجد 
وفرصة لزيادة عدد صفوف الصلاة في حالة الزحام أيضا....
فالتصميم يجب أن يتلائم مع متطلبات و أحتياجات المستخدمين....



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2016)

المثلثات بأسطحها المنكسرة ....المعدنية اللامعة وبعضها بإضاءتها الخضراء....
لتصميم محطة بنزين....
​​
أسطحها ليست معدنية...ولكنها قد تكو خلايا ضوئية وتعطي إضاءات مختلفة الألوان بتحكم ما....
قد تكون فكرة لطيفة أذا كان التحكم من خلال المستخدم للطلومبة ونوع البنزين المستخدم 







​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2016)

تعاشق المصمت المعدني مع الفريمات المتقطعة بإنحناءتهم
والأشكال الأسطوانية
وكان الفريمات المتقطعة تخرج من أحتواء المصمت.....



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2016)

محطة بنزين....من ضمن أفضل أحسن 10 تصميمات في العالم.....
وتفاعل الديكور الداخلي الإليبس السيراميك الصغير الأحمر...مع الإليبس الخارجي الزجاج المصنفر بفريماته الطوليه....
والتأثير يظهر بجمال و غير مباشرة بين الداخل و الخارج...
مع أنسيابية أنحناء السقف ثم تستمر لتغطي مضخات ترمبات البنيزين وبأعمدتها المائلة
تتراقص مع التشكيل....
والأرضية أيضا قنال تكس حمراء أو الايبوكسي الجديد....
تلك التأثيرات يمكن تشغيلها في تصميم أخر بما يناسبه....






​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2016)

صورة مجمعة


فرنك جاري أمام مركز الأمراض العقلية ب لاس فيجاس
وتفاعل المبني مع طبيعة المرض العقلي....
.
Mohammed Saad
السؤال المهم هو
هل هذا التصميم مدروس علميا بناءا على دراسات واثباتات طبية
بحيث تؤدي اشكال واتجاهات الخطوط في التصميم الى معالجة المريض او تحسين حالته او على الاقل تريحه نفسيا
ان كان الجواب كلا فبالتالي هذا المبنى هو كارثة معمارية
برأيي الشخصي مستشفى الامراض العقلية يجب ان يكون مبني تصميمه بسيط ومريح للنفس
وان لا يكون مريح لدرجة تبعد المريض عن الواقع مثل المبالغة في استخدام اللون الابيض
يجب ان يحتوي المبنى على اجنحة وكل جناح يكون قريب من بيئة معينة من البيئات الشائعة 
في المنطقة بحيث يوضع المريض في الجناح الذي يحيي فيه ذكريات جميلة حسب قصة حياته ومامر بها
والاهم ان يكون تصميمه شبيه ببيت دافيء وحميمي
.
Architecture For Human
تحليل جيد...وأكيد معماري عالمي زيه درس الموضوع من الزاوية دي....​​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2016)

قيمة معمارية تمسك وتحس بقيمة معمارية أخري.....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2016)

الكتل البيضاء بالكورنر كأبراج...
وكتل المنتصف تعلو بلون غامق....



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2016)

الإضاءات الموجودة في كتل الماكيت سواء واحدة أو أكثر حسب طولها
لها تأثيير علي هذا الماكيت المجمع لمنطقة التخطيط...



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2016)

فنون وجنون العمارة.....
من الكوتشينة...



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2016)

مبالغة معمارية لطيفة مع أقلام الألوان_وتصميم حضانة.... _:34:_
فكر طالب ولكن لا يقل عالمية إذا كان هو مبتكرها بالكامل_​​​

_

_



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2016)

جمال الكلاسيك...
الأعمدة الدبل هايت بتنوع أماكنها....
تضاد الركن الأسطواني مع الباقي الفلات ....
أدخال مادة التشطيب الاحمر مع البيج في تنوع....
تنوع الحديد الفورفورجية والبرامق للبلكونات...
النهاية القبة باعمدتها بالكورنر...والفورنتورة الدائرية



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2016)

برغم بساطة التصميم ....
إلا أن حسن اختيار الألوان وأنسجامها صنع جمالا
الحجري بدرجاته و أختيار درجة البيج منه بالواجهات....
مع الأخضر الخفيف المنسجم
ألألوان مبهجة



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2016)

3 صور



أستغلال جيد واقعي للاندسكيب من خلال العنصر المائي منخفض الأرتفاع
والكباري الخشب وأختيار جيد لنوعية المقاعد الخشب
متنفس لأعداد الساكنين العمارات الكبير ....​​















​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2016)

تأثير حلو لظلال بروز السقف بمبالغةو بفتحاته المستطيلة علي واجهات
فيلل الشاطئ...
مع الاعمدة الحرة والأعمدة الاكتاف الحجر.....​​






​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2016)

تصميم دور حضانة....
والمبني الموجة و الفصول الصغيرة تشبه القطار....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2016)

فريم المبني الخارجي مفاجاة ويأكد بلونه الرصاصي الغامق....
ثم تاتي كتل المبني بالبروز و الغاطس من خلاله....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2016)

عندما تظهر فنون وجمال العمارة الإسلامية من خلال غلاف الحجر الرصاصي....
كانها زهرة بيضاء نقية تخرج من وريقاتها...
لتضئ وتتلالأ
بقبابها ومأذنتها و أرشاتها وبواكيها
أنها فقط فن الراحة و البساطة و الأنسجام
ولم يبقي له إلا أن يضع عنصره المائي المتموج كمجري مفعم بالحياة من تحتها....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2016)

علي ما افتكر فندق في تركيا بشكل سفينة....
العمارة الرمزية محاولا التجرد بها....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2016)

مشروع مركز حرفي و تجاري .. تصميم صهيب حسيبا .. فكره المشروع : عكس الروح التقليديه 
في العماره القديمه ل مدينه نابلس الفلسطينيه بروح حديثه من خلال استخدام الفراغ( الكورت ) 
الذي يحتوي على اشجار و مياه و بعض العناصر مثل القناطر و الممرات و غيرها 
و جعل تناقض بين الحجر و الزجاج لعكس التمازج بين روح القديم و الحديث





​​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2016)

مشروع طالب
مميز الشكل الدائري و أدخال معه الشكل المثلث و المستطيلات تكون جيوب فيما بينها
في تضاد بين الفلات و المنحني
مصحوب بتداخل الكتل والأشكال
واللاندسكيب يكمل خطوط الكتل...







​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 فبراير 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 فبراير 2016)

تخيل نسيانك تمديد مواسير الكهرباء بالسقف قبل عملية الصب
ما المقترحات التي تقدمها لتخطي تلك المشكلة
ملحوظة : يُفضل ان يتم تمديد مواسير الكهرباء بعد عملية النجارة مباشرة
و قبل القيام بأعمال الحدادة كما انه يجب مراعاة ان يكون المخرج 
في منتصف الباكية تماما حتي لا يحدث ترحيل للمبات الانارة داخل الغرفة
"الا في حالة الرغبة في ذلك من قِبل المالك"



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 فبراير 2016)

مشروع طالب عمارة.....والأسئلة عنه؟!!
في كثيير خصوصا الطلاب بتسأل عن دراسات لمشروعهم....أو عناصره أو نماذج ....أو رسومات ومناظير....معلومات

كله ده حتلاقيه في google images ....الموضوع بسيط بس عايز جهد بسيط.....يعني لو بتبحث عن نماذج لبنك....أكتب في البحث هناك مشروع بنك....تصميم بنك....أتوكاد بنك....Autocad bank.....bank Design.....

كل طريقة للبحث السابقة بتفرق عن الاخري.....وحتي لو كتبت بنك الامارات....أو bank USA....حتحصل علي مشاريع اخري مختلفة....

في واحد لقي مناظير بنك عجبته...فيضغط علي الصورة مرة ..فمرة أخري حتفتح المصدر 
بمعلومات وصور ومناظير وربما رسومات أكثر....وممكن تدلك خلالها علي لينكات مشاريع مشابهة كثيرة

طيب في واحد لقي مناظير كويسة لبنك معين وعايز يلاقي المساقط....يبحث عن طريق أسم البنك وبلده او مدينته أو شعار البنك أو أي معلومات بالتفكير تدل عليه....
وأكتب أسم مساقط أو واجهات او قطاعات....أو اتوكاد....في البحث أيضا....

طبعا البحث بالعربي وبرضه بالأنجليزي....يعني بالطريقتين....عشان توصل لنتائج أفضل....

أجعل البحث يأخذ وقت معاك واحتفظ بالصور و الروابط واللينكات....عشان الموضوع لا يضيع منك....وتكون مصنفة في folders.....التنظيم ده بيفرق ويريح...

وبرضه ممكن تبحث عن طريق المعماري المشهور وعمله.....مشروعه....
فمثلا فوستر تصميم بنك....أو بنك تصميم فوستر ....

أو أي معلومات أخري تدل علي المشروع....يعني خزائن البنك....الخزينة....تفاصيل الخزينة بنك....يعني حتي الخزينة أيوة.....
أو أي شئ الأثاث....الأخراج......الكونتر....الأجهزة....المعدات...أي شئ

كلما زاد بحثك كلما زاد قوة مشروعك وجديتك....وتأثير مشروعك....واحترافيته بتفاصيله....
هو مش أمر عسير.....ممكن يبقي لذيذ...خصوصا بعد صعوبة البدايات الاولي....
وبعد ما تبدء تجمع معلومات وصور اكثر....حتلاقيها بتنساب وتكثر وتكسب مشروعك ما تريده....واكثر

وبرضه أبحث في ال google فقط....بيدلك علي لينكات مواقع وصفحات بها مشاريع
و بحوث ودراسات ومناظير ...قد تفيد مشروعك....

وفي برضه جمعت في موضوع مجمع.....مشاريع محلية وعالمية مختلفة....وديكور وتخطيط 
وحتي بسيط التنفيذ....حتلاقي بينهم تحليل لفنون التصميم وعلاقاتها....متجمعة بطريقة بسيطة خلال 3 سنوات.....
وحتلاقي بينها...لينكات كثيرة لمواقع بتصنف وبتعرض مشاريع مختلفة.....يعني تقدر تلاقي مشاريع مثلا عن البنوك....أو سياحية...او غيره
ده اللينك بتاع موضوعات اعجبتني.....هنا



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 فبراير 2016)

9 صور


أوبرا دبي...القادمة
وإعمار....وشكل الأوبرا مستوحي من 
شكل مراكب الصيد الخشبية القديمة التراثية الإمارتية....



​​































​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 فبراير 2016)

تصميم فيلا بالمدينة المنورة.....
ما رأيك في التصميم؟!
كنقد معماري فقط...بكلمات توصف وتعبر عنه....
.
أنا معجبنيش القرميد هنا ...
لسبب أن المبني فيه كلاسيكية حالمة لعصر ألف ليلة وليلة بتأثيراتها 
من تلك الانواع من الأرشات وتعتيق الخشب ....ومثلا الشبابيك الرفيع بفتحاتها العليا الثلاثة مع الثلاث الشابيك الدائرية
وكذلك الدروة لسور البلكونة والسطح.....
أفتكر لو لغي القرميد او تغيير لونه أو مادته...او أستبدله بشئ ما سيؤثر علي التصميم كثيرا....
وكذلك خروج الشبابك المشربية كما قيل في التعليقات 
كان يفضل يعبر بالخشب وتقاطعاته بدلا من الزجاج....
المصمم أخذنا لجماليات عصر اخر ثم أيقذنا بعناصر أخري غريبة....



​

​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 فبراير 2016)

من ميادين جدة...
أن يحول المصمم النحات بتجريده للجمل...
لثلث كتل منفصلة جسما ومرتبطة شكلا
ويتناول كائن محبب لتراث البلد بفهم ومعايشة له....
أما بحركة الجمال عاليا بشموخ....والأخر يتفاعل مع أسيجة لأندسكيب المكان ليربطه به...
فربط التمثالين التجريدين بأرض التصميم....
مثلما تصميم زها حديد مبناها المتحف ليعلو من الأرض بإنحناء لخط السماء...ويصعد علي سطحه الزائرين...كما ان التمثالين قد يكونا متشابهين في المأخرة...ورمز لها برجل عمود و الفخد....
ومتشابهين أيضا في الوسط بأتزانه للجسم ورمز له برجلين و الظهر....
والظهر به شموخ وعزه لسفينة الصحراء ودابة التراث القديم....أنه يعزز التراث والعادات والتقاليد بفنه....
واختلفا فقط في المقدمة....والتي رمز بها برجل ورأس قائمة شامخة أيضا...
او منحنية تأكل من حشائش الأرض....
فأنه يربط بين التمثالين.....أو حركة التمثالين....أو أنهما من نفس العائلة 
أنه ربط فني ونفسي....قد يربط المار والسائق بالمكان ويحببه له....جميل ان تهتم المملكة بتراثها وفنونها....ولو بأيدي فنانين غربيين عالميين يتفاعلون مع أحتياجات البلد والناس...
وربما يكون تدريب للعقل والعين و الخيال لأجيال قادمة....
بدلا من مجسمات كليوبترا و الوحش وخلافه.....ربما تستطيع انت ان تصمم بإسكتش شئ ما يستحق....التقدير​​








​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 فبراير 2016)

تتنقلوا اكبر قدر من الداتا والرسم الدايجرامى والتحليلى للمساقط فى كل كتاب او رساله او مجله تلاقوها
وتنسخوا اكبر قدر من النماذج لمشروعاتكم سواء من الكتب العربيه او الاجنبيه او المجلات المعماريه او مواقع الانترنت حتى 
وتبداوا فى عمل دايجرامات وزونات وتحليل لاكتر النماذج القريبه من فكره المشروع 
او اللى عجبكم ينفع للمشروع كدراسه تحليليه 
الدكاتره المشرفين على المشروع يحبوا يشوفوا البحث مليان جداول وخرائط 
او مساقط وزونات وتحليلات رسم رسم رسم ميحبوش الدش والكلام الكتير عبر عن اى كلام بالرسم لغه المعمارى الرسم
وربنا يوفقكم جميعا ان شاء الله



​​








​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 فبراير 2016)

Arch Nesma
مواد البناء الطبيعية تجلب الهدوء والسكينة بخصائصها الفطرية ... 
بينما الخرسانة مادة صناعية رمادية قاحلة وجافة .. انتقدها فرانك لويد رايت لأنها تؤثر سلبا على العمارة....
وعلى الرغم من ذلك نستخدمها!! مفارقة عصر الصناعة والتعليب!!! صناعة كل شيء !! 
وتعليب روح الانسان!!! وحياته!! في صناديق خرسانية مثقبة باردة وخالية من الحياة!!!​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 فبراير 2016)

فصول مدرسة أبتدائي او حضانة .....حل دائري
ببروز و أستقطاعات...
والواجهات أيضا تنحني نهايتها
ويربطها بقبة المنتصف..
خط القطاع يمر بالمنتصف والقبة كما هو مشار اليه بالمسقط......
ولكن القبة غير مقطوع فيها بالقطاع...يفضل القطع في القبة وأن تكوون جزء من فراغ الدور الثاني....



​​








​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 فبراير 2016)

هناك علاقة تربط الفنون ببعضها....ولذا تجد المصمم المعماري ....
يصمم اللاندسكيب و الديكور الداخلي وحتي الأثاث و أكر الأبواب....
تموج الكونتر بأسطحة المنحنية محملا علي تقاطعات الخشب....
فكرة لأثاث كونتر....

وقد يكوون فكرة أيضا لمبني مميز...



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 فبراير 2016)

الأفضل السيكشن يأخذ شكل القبة الدائرية وليس فلات....
ويفضل يكون في فتحات في السقف غير مباشرة من خلال الفتحات الكبيرة الظاهرة لامناظير....
أختيار الكتل مميز ومعبر عن الصورة...
يفضل أضافة بعض الزراعات كالصبرات بلوناها الأخضر حول المساقط والقطاعين والواجهات​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 فبراير 2016)

ميادين جدة....
لها أسرارها وجمالها....
فالمعماري هو من يصمم الاندسكيب ليحوله من تراب الي كيان يستانس به....
سواء كان مبني أو حديقة أو ميدان او لاندسكيب....

عشان كده سنعرض بأذن الله كل يوم ميدان من الميادين.....
اليوم سيكون كلمة عن المهندس المصمم....وأحدي الميادين هو ميدان الدراجة....
وفيه رمزية ومبالغة ضخمة تسر النظر....وتبهج المار من أطفال و كبار....
وتعطي الميادين وتحول المناطق التي كانت صحراوية الي ميادين ذات معني ومفهم وتربط السكان بأجزاءها فيستدل بها و يستأنس في طريقة وهو عائلته...

حين التقى المهندس محمد سعيد فارسي بالمعماري لافونتي باسبانيا كانا لا يقفان على لغة إثنية مشتركة (لافونتي لا يجيد سوى الاسبانية) – لكنهما انهمكا في حديث مطوّل كان الوسيط فيه لغة الفن المشتركة حول الشكل، والمضمون، والحجم، والمساحة ومعاني الفراغ.
(رواية محمد سعيد فارسي من كتاب جدة مدينة الفنون صفحة 39).
جاء لافونتي الى جدة في مطلع السبعينات الميلادية كمهندس معماري،
لكن محمد سعيد فارسي اسند اليه مهمة التخطيط في ادارة التنسيق الحضري (Landscaping) ومن ثم عهّد اليه ادارة برنامج التجميل الطموح.
وفيما كانت المدينة تتسع شمالاً بمعدلات فائقة السرعة، خشي المهندس فارسي من استوحاش الناس للأحياء الجديدة التي تتشابه شوارعها وميادينها ومداخلها ومخارجها.. 
خشي ان تختلط اتجاهتها على أناس لم يألفوها بعد..
فانقدحت فكرة ترميز الميادين والدوارات بأعمال فنيّة وجمالية أيقونية – تيسّر على مستخدمي الشوارع الجديدة وصف عناوينهم وتحديد مواقعهم الجغرافية،
كما تضفي طابعا جمالياً على فضاء المدينة.انصرفت جهود لافونتي في أعمال اللاندسكايبنغ والتنسيق الحضري؛ فصمم للمدينة حدائقها ونوافيرها وعناقيدها وسلاسلها الشجرية في الطرقات ونسّق لها كورنيشها الجديد. وفي عام 1975 اراد لافونتي وضع بصمته الخاصة على مدينة جدة فكانت باكورة اعماله الفنية، نافورة في حي الحمراء – قبل ان تتوالى الاعمال في الإثني عشر سنة التالية لتفوق الثلاثين عملاً، هي الأبرز والأغزر لأي فنان في جدة.

اتسمت اعمال لافونتي بطابع هارموني يزاوج بين عناصر البيئة المحليّة والذاكرة الشعبية.. استعمل فيها المواد الخاصة ببيئة المكان – فاستخدم السكراب والحديد من آلات او مخلفات قديمة وجلب الرخام والجرانيت والبرونز من المصانع المحليّة. يقول لافونتي في شهادته
“لقد اردت ان ارسخ اعتزاز الجدادوة حينما استخدمت مواد أولية يستخدمونها في حياتهم اليومية، أو حينما خلّدت مفاهيم هي من صميم الذاكرة الجمعية للأهالي”.صمّم لافونتي النوافير بأشكال محليّة الطابع (نوافير دلال القهوة، وجرار الماء، وقطعة المرشّ المستخدمة في الضيافة بالموروث المحلي).. وخلق ميدانا زاوج فيه بين القوارب المحلية والأشرعة ونحت على احداها أبيات قصيدة جدة الخالدة للشاعر حمزة شحاتة: “النهى بين شاطئيك غريق.. والهوى فيك حالمٌ ما يفيق”. 
ووظّف من قطع الكنداسة العثمانية التي كانت تمد جدة بالمياه المحلاة منذ عام 1905 ثلاث أنصاب تذكارية ترمّز لمعاناة الجدادوة التاريخية مع المياه (تقاطع التحلية والأندلس وطريق الملك). وحين خرجت طائرات الداكوتا عن الخدمة بالخطوط السعودية وظفّها كتذكار في احد الميادين العامة (شارع الأمير ماجد).



















​
​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 فبراير 2016)

المشاريع المميزة...
كل مسقط أو رسمه تكون مميزة في حد ذاتها ...لوحدها
مميزه بخطوطها متزنة....معبرة....
وكانها ترسل دعوة لمن يري المشروع ليراها ويستمتع بها
فكل مسقط دعوة....وكل قطاع....وكل واجهة
وكل لقطة بالمنظور.....والأخراج....والألوان.....وحتي الدراسات
والمشروع ككل يشكل فكرة ما....أو اختراع ما.....أو مستوحاة ما بأبداع مصممها
والتكرار في الإستيحاء لا يضر....فالشجر واحد...ولكن أستوحي منه ألاف الأفكار للتصميم الخارجي و الداخلي...كل بأسلوبة و طريقته ولمسته
فمثلا لو تكلمنا عن المساقط...رأينا الكثيير من المساقط التي كانت الدائرة بميالغتها أو الأليبس
وسواء كاملين أو ناقصين...وتفاعل معهم الخطوط الرأسية و الأفقية....في تضاد
قد يعطي تصميم المسقط مذاق ما....يعطيه مفاجأته وكيانه
أو ان يأتي عنصر طويل بمبالغة ليقطع المنحني او الدائري....وربما كان مائل بزوايه 45....أو أن يكون عنصر إليبس ضخم يخرج منه مستطيلات بينها فرغات لتخدم شئ ما في الإستخدامات.....أو أستخدام قوة المربع سواء واحد ضخم...او يجاور ربما مربعات اخري....أو متغيرة الأتجاهات....ربما كانت البواكي الممرات الطائرة فوق الاعمدة تشكل مع الكتل سواء فلات او منحنية او متموجة فهي تساعد وتشكل الفرغات مع الكتل...وقد إستخدمها المعماري العالمي موشية في عدة مشروعات....فهي تكمل الناقص الذي لم تستطيع الكتل أن تحققه معا....قد يصمم المعماري التصميم الخارجي ويشكله كلعبه بدون خوف...يحاول ان يتجرء وينطلق....أورجانك....وربما ينسدل متموج كما فعلت زها حديد بمتحفها....في تدرجات
أو يبدء ليلمس الأرض أو يخرج منها ليعلو وينحني ليكوون خطوط سطح المبني...وربما يعتليه المستخدمين....ولا داعي للخوف علي الأستخدامات والفراغات الداخلية....فالخارجي عالم الأبداع والداخلي للإستخدامات وما بينهما لا ينظر أليه أحد حتي مصحح المشروع.....ويمكن التحكم لاحقا بينهما بسهولة....وطبعا البعد عن السيمترية بيكون مفضل...ومطلوب....لأن في أشياء بتقيد المعماري زي السيمترية أو يبدء بالموديول أو الشبكة المتقاطعة أسفل شفافات التصميم....أو التقيد بأي شئ...فحدود العقل والذهن و الخيال لا حدود له...ولكل الدفعه من أولها لأخرها....فأترك الحرية لخيالك للأبداع....وربما لو أحسست بأنك تبدع أو تمخمخ سيكون أحسن.....فمجرد وجود ذلك الشعور يمنح الخيال أتساع اكثر.....التصميم المبتكر قد يتولد من المسقط الأفقي...أو من تصميم الواجهة...او 3دي....أو فكرة الأستيحاء....ربما كل ما يريده المصمم شرارة مضيئة لبداية مشروعه و انطلاقة...ولكن حتي يصل لتلك الشرارة أو النقطة....عليه ان يطرق صخرتين ببعضهما....يشحن خيالة....وهذا يتم بالمرور بالدراسات ورؤية مشروعات مميزة تقترب من مشروعه.....يتخللها ترك قلمه ليرسم أسكتشات شخبطه....تساعده علي أستخراح ما يريده....
قد يتخللها قلق علي تأخر أو عدم الوصول لفكرة ما....أو رسم أشياء لا تفيد....غير عملية.....
وهذا معناه رغبته الوصول لشئ أفضل ومميز....وغير عادي
فبين رؤية المشاريع الاخري....ومحاولات وضع الفكرة.....والمعاناة بينهما.....لم تخطء أبدا ظهور فكرة ترضيك معماريا.....
لتكوون حماس المشروع و أنطلاق الجهد بطريقة أسهل وربما أمتع....



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 فبراير 2016)

الحفاظ ع كور السلم راسي فى تصميم الابراج ...



​​
​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 فبراير 2016)

حلول العمارة الإسلامية....البسيطة الرائعة
بصفاء لونها.....ونسمة حركة قبابها وقبواتها...
والاكثر تأثيرة قوة المربعات ككتل و كفراغات باثيوهات 
تنطلق الحياة من خلالها.....
وتنكسر بتعبير متغير وتجديد بزاويتها 45.....



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 فبراير 2016)

تنوع تعبير كوليسترات مبني حسن فتحي.....
ما بين متقطاعة لتكون مثلثات ...وتقاطعات تكون مربعات....ومائلة متقاطعة تكون معين
تنوع و جمال من الخارج و الداخل.....
من خلال الشكل النصف الدائري وأسفلها مستطيلات.....
ربما أراد ان يتشبه بالمشربية الخشبية ولكن بتكلفة الجبس الكوليسترا الأقل....
ويعطي تأثير مقارب.....​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 فبراير 2016)

خلال فريم الرصاصي الخارجي
يميل ويتموج بجزئي واجهته الزجاج
تاركا لكتلة المنتصف الإستطالة والتاكيد والظهور....







​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 فبراير 2016)

رائع حركة المبني المنحني تربط بين فراغين جزئي أنصاف الإليبس
وتكون بينهم فراغ اللاندسكيب....
أو يسمي بالكتلة الرابطة...للفرغات
غالبا تصميم حضانة....

شبه الجون اللي جه من علي خط المرمي ....الكوره لفت بمفاجأة 
:34:








​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 فبراير 2016)

شالية...
وحل فلات يخرج منه العنصر الدائري الإسطواني
يميزه كمعيشة....وكواجهة دائرية بقبة



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 فبراير 2016)

عمارة حسن فتحي....
والقبة تشكل الفراغ فتظهر رائعة من الداخل....وأيضا من الخارج
وزادها جمال بوضع قنينات زجاجية ملونة بألون مختلفة
فتظهر السماء بالداخل وتظهر الإضاءات ملونة بالخارج ليلا...



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 فبراير 2016)

عمارة حسن فتحي....
وتفاعل الداخل مع الخارج ....بفتحات الكوليسترا المثلثة وبينها زجاج للسماء وتفاعل....
حتي ولو في الممر....ونسب الأرشات المريحة للعين مع أنحناء القبوات....
وحتي البياض بفطرته والخشب بطبيعته....
وأشياء تعيد الأنسان لفطرته وطبيعته و جزوره.....



​
​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 فبراير 2016)

مراحل تصميم مشروع التخرج أو أي مشروع عمارة.....
أول مرحلة مرحلة تجميع الأفكار والمشاريع من نفس النوع و المميزة...أو قريبة من الكونسبت....
وهي مرحلة تجميع لكل المميز بدون تركيز منك....و تحميع برضه
التفاصيل ...أو صور ومناظير....أو لقطة منظور داخلي حتوفر لي وقت ...أو حتي كلمات.....أو حتي طريقة كتابة لعناوين المشروع.......أو أثاث ...أو طريقة أخراج عجبتك.........ومش لازم تتقيد تحت نفس أسم المشروع...يعني ممكن كونسبت بنك يكون مفيد لمبني أداري ....في ناس بتحب تتقيد بالأسم قوي....وده بيعطل كثيير....يعني مثل مشروع فندق سياحي تجاري...ما هو هو مشروع فندق....ومضاف اليه عنصر أو كتلة تجارية.....فليه التشبث بالأسم.....
وده أسمها مرحلة تجمع الأفكار والأحتفاظ بها وتصنيفها.....حتي ولو أفكار أخراج....أو حتي أفكار شجر ونخيل....
أو أفكار زخارف أوأستكشات أوأثاث....أو تلوين....بتجمع أي شئ قد يفيد المشروع
من قريب أو بعيد.....وفيدتها برضة بتعملك شحن رهيب للمشروع 
:34:
.
يليها مرحلة فرز الأفكار لمجموعات متشابهه.....ثم مرحلة معرفة ما المميز في كل فكرة أو مشروع فيهم وممكن الفرز بالطباعة أو حتي بتصنيفها في folders
.
ثم مرحلة قراءة البرنامج الخاص من المشروع...أو ورقة المشروع....البرنامج....بتفاصيلة ومسطحاته و مساحاته ...وكل العوامل المؤثرة.....وما المطلوب ككل....
.
يليها مرحلة عمل أي شئ....يعني ممكن أشخبط...أو أورسم الكتل مربعات لكل مساحة فيهم....سواء مربعات مستطيلات.....دوائر....أي حاجة تحسسني بمسطحات الأستخدامات المختلفة في الموقع العام.....وممكن قصها بالمقص لسهولة تحريكها....
.
كل مرحلة من المراحل السابقة بتكسبني هدوء وتركيز أكثر وتبعدني عن تشتت البدايات و حالة القلق....وبتسكبني خلالها معلومات رهيبة ولكنها نقاط مضيئة....أو أفكار منفصلة متباعدة.....مش مهم
.
يليها مرحلة تحديد المستوي الذي أريده للمشروع....ومعها يفضل الاحساس بأن المشروع سأصممه وسينفذ....وسيستعمله الناس ويستفيدوا منها....ويمشي في لاندسكيبه.....ويتمتعوا بـأجزاءه....
.

ثم مرحلة الأنطلاق برسم بعض الأسكتشات للفكرة ككتل.....مع التفكير فيما يميز المشروع ويكسبه تمميزه وطعمه وجودته.....هل يوجد مفاجأت ما.....هل يوجد عناصر مؤثرة....أحنا بقلنا في الصفحة هنا بندرس مشاريع منذ أكثر من 3 سنوات .....يعني مش فكرة او عشرة أو حتي ألف....أكثر من كده.....وينقول ما يمييز في كل لقطة وكل صورة وكل مشروع.....و كل ده متجمع في موضوعات أعجبتني.....بطريقة مبسطة يسهل قراءتها في أيام معدودة او يومين....اللينك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t374822-398.html#post3438147
.

بأذن الله كل ماسبق سيؤدي انك تعمل كونسبت رائع يتأثر بما سبق من أفكار كثيرة...وطبعا مع الاخذ في الاعتبار عادات وتقاليد المنطقة.....يعني شفنا مثلا في معماري من قماش منطقة مكسيكية عمل بها عناصر تصميم مطاره.....وشفنا مئات المشاريع ناس أقتبست من الطبيعة والزواحف و الأشجار والمائيات أفكار لمشاريعها.....او حتي حتتأثر بطراز ما سواء إسلامي معين ...أو فرعوني ...أوقبطي ....أو كلاسيك....past modern.....
أو حتي حيتأثر بأعمال ولمسات معماري ما مثل زها حديدي....فرنك جاري ....أو فوستر....
أو عمارة حسن فتحي......

طبعا جنب التأثر بالموقع العام هل هو علي هضبة أو علي تل...هل هو بيه تدرج في الأرض...أو بباقي الموقع العام....
أو يطل علي نهر او بحر.....أو بمنطقة اثرية...أو جبلية....أو بمدينة تتميز وبما تتميز تلك المدينة....
أدرس ما يمييز المدينة....فقد تكون في دمياط او بورسعيد او مدن القناة فتتأثر بالمراكب ...
فيأخذ التصميم شكل ما ككونسبت مثل ما فعل وعرضنه الأمس لمتحف دبي....
او بالنوبة فيتأثر بعمارة النوبة وحسن فتحي....أو بالفيوم فيتأثر بالسواقي الضخمة ككونسبت أو لاندسكيب....
أو ببلد ما بالصعيد فيتأثر بشكل الزلع والفخاريات التي هي أحدي رموزها....وصناعاتها مثلا....
حتي جوجل أيميج ممكن تكتب فيه أسم المدينة..أو أسمها وتراثها...مثل تراث الفيوم....تاريخ الفيوم....متحف الفيوم....
عادات الفيوم....تقاليد الفيوم.....محافظة الفيوم.....وتتفرج....كل وحده من دولا حتفتح امامك كنوز المدينة وما يميزها...
وما قد تتأثر به بمشروعك.....حتي ولو لم تستخدمه في الكونسبت الرئيسي...
فبمجرد أضعها بشريط جانبي أو منحني بأخراج المشروع وبه بعض تلك الصور و الرسومات والزخارف.....
بيعطي نكهة ودراسة مميزة للمشروع....أنها مثل شرب القهوة في مقهي به صورة حبوب البن......التعايش بجو المشروع....
.

كده أنت لميت بالكثيير عن مشروعك و تقدر بالقليل من المحاولات في الأسكتشات للكونسبت وللفكرة فوق الموقع العام...ممكن تكون في جالسة واحدة أو أثنين او عشرين.....المهم فكرة تكوون مقتنع مؤمن معجب بها....وتحس أن دي مشروع تخرجك ....اللي حيتنفذ ويسكون فيه ناس كمان...
..وبعد سنوات حتكون مبسوط بيه.....
بالتوفيق والتمميز





​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 فبراير 2016)

عندما يصمم المعماري اللأندسكيب في
كورنيش بأبو ذهبي...الأمارات
فأنه يجرد الأبراج الي أعمدة بسيطة مبهجة كلعبة....
ويربط بينها بتصميم مميز من اختيارات كوليسترا الفن الإسلامي....



















​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 فبراير 2016)

عبارة من كتاب حسن فتحي....أو كلام من ذهب
ورأيه في البريفاب....وفي المقاول
ثم اكمل من كتابه باللينك....عن محاولة اكتشاف " عبقرية المجموع" في البناء


https://www.facebook.com/archimosta...4156594611657/760221060671871/?type=3&theater







​​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 فبراير 2016)

أجمل لحظات المعماري عندما يجلس لتنساب أفكاره
لتكوون شئ ما من تراب الموقع 
أو من لوحته البيضاء الفارغة.... لشئ ملموس
لمبني يشاهد ويري لمئات السنين
يشكل حلم المئات أو الالاف من مستخدمي المبني
ويتمتع بمشاهدته أناس أخريين
واضع تكوينات وفرغات وتوافقات وإنسجامات بين أجزاءه
وبين فرغاته وبين مواده المستخدمة

فما بالك بشعور بحجم السير فوستر



​
​​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 فبراير 2016)

حلقات ذهبية بأختلاف أحجامها وتنوع اماكنها...
تنسجم وتكون تكويين لوحدات إضاءه السقف



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 فبراير 2016)

8 صور



التخطيط... 
يصطف....يتموج...ينحني بنهايات أبراجه....
تتفاعل أجزاء مبانيه في أتجاه ما...وبطريقة ما
قد تتضاد أيضا مثل تصاميم المباني بين الفلات و المنحني.....
بين الفلات والدائري.....او بين الفلات في أتجاة ومنكسر في اتجاه اخر
أو تتموج....أو تعلو حلزونية
أو تلتف حول عنصر مركز المنتصف.....
أو تتجمع حول عنصر مربع قوي في القلب.....
أو تتجه لأتجاه ما....فتتعرض وحدات مباني تخطيطه لرياح أفكاره....​​


































​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 فبراير 2016)

في ماكيت المشاريع ....
لمناطقة موجودة علي جوجل أيرث.....
هل يمكن وضع خلفية للماكيت كصورة من جوجل أيرث كخلفية
ربما تعطي تأثير واقعي للشوارع وللمنطقة
ومصدقية يحسها المالك ويريد ان يستشعرها
لمبناه أو لحلم مشروعه.....



​​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 فبراير 2016)

كبر مخك....وغياب الضمير

يشترط ان لا يقل عمق الـتأسيس عن 80 سم
يشترط ان تكون التربة صالحة للتأسيس تجنب 
لحدوث هبوط اسفل القواعد يتعدى حدود المسموح بيه



​
​​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مارس 2016)

من أسرار برامج الكومبيوتر المختلفة للمعماري.....
لقد كثرت برامج الكومبيوتر التي يستخدمها طالب العمارة و المعماريين في شغلهم....
ولكن هناك نقاط قد تساعد المعماريين....هي قد تبدو معروفة للمحترف 
ولكنها عالية القيمة للمبتدئ ومن يريد ان يستخدم برنامج أخر.....

النقطة الاولي ....الأسكتشب من اسهل البرامج المستخدمة في 3d وخصوصا 
لمن يحب أن يرسم كتل مشروعة و يتفحصها بين يديه ليعدل ويطور فيها....
أي بعد مرحلة الوصول للفكرة ولكنها غير واضحة الملامح كليا...لقد تطور الأسكتشب كثيرا 
حتي أصبح الأن يخرج مناظير عالية الجودة مثلا مع V-RAY
ده لينك قد يساعدك في البدء في تعلم الأسكتشب و أستخدامه...
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t161436.html?highlight=%C7%E1%C3%D3%DF%CA%D4%C8
النقطة الثانية.....لأي برنامج.....أي منظور ما هو إلا عدة حاجات بسيطة مع بعض عددها لا يتعدي خمس ست أشياء....فلو عرفت كل حاجة منهم حتقدر تعمل منظور أو أنيميشن
مثلا المنظور مل هو إلا.....خلفية السماء أي صورة مختارة.....
ثم تعرف تضع مادة ولو واحدة علي ال layer بتعها....زي وضع مادة الخشب أو الزجاج او الأسفلت....
فما هي إلا تكرار...ثم وضع إضاءة ....ثم ووضع الكاميرا....
والأنيميشن ما هو عدة تغيير وضع الكاميرا من مكان لاخر خلال وقت زمني
والبرنامج المستخدم بيوزع الصور بينهم...ثم تكرر وضعيات الكاميرات
وحركتها من وضعية للاخري مرة تعملها move....مرة rotate....مرة تطلع لفوق وتلف...
طبعا ممكن تجمع كذا أمر في الحركة الواحدة.....كده تبقي عملت أنيميشن
طيب انا معرفش أعمل الكلام ده...دور في اليوتيوب بالعربي والانجليزي عن كل خطوة 
من الخطوات السابقة ....كل واحدة لوحدها وطبقها علي منظورك.....
حتلاقي فيديوهات كثيرة...حتتعب شوية عشان تلاقي الفيديو الذي يفيدك....
يعني حتشوف 3 او 5 فيديوهات
حتي توصل للفيديو المفيد....يعني عشان تعمل انيميشن لاول مرة حتشوف 20 او حتي 30 فيديو
لأول مرة مش مشكلة....ثاني أنيميشن حتصبح معلم حتشوف 3 فيديوهات فقط....النقطة الثالثة....طيب لو وقفت في أحدي الخطوات وحصل مشكلة مع البرنامج اوفهمه أو المنظور....
أعمل أي؟!....ولا يهمك أبحث عن أشهر شات لبرنامجك....مثلا 3dmax fourm ....sketchup fourmِ
autocad fourm....Revit fourm
الكلام ده طبعا في google...حتلاقي عدة مواقع للشات المتخصصة للبرنامج في الصفحة الأولي للبحث....
أختار أي منهم اللي تحس أنه أهمهم...وممكن تختار أثنين للسرعة....
بعد ما تعمل active لحسابك بالموقع....طبعا ده فقط لمرة واحدة خلال سنوات أستخدامك للبرنامج....
تضع صورة لمشكلة المنظور بإستخدام printscreen للصورة وحفظها....
ثم نشر سؤالك مع صورة للمشكلة ...لو الانجليزي تعبك إستخدم google translate لترجمة فقرات السؤال والجواب......
حتلاقي في الشات ناس محترفة بتجاوب بسرعة خلال دقائق الي ساعات فقط....
وكده أصبحت بتشارك مع محترفي البرنامج في العالم....شعور كويسالنقطة الثالثة....معظم برامج الجرافيك او المعمارية...بتتشابه في الاوامر و في طرق الأستخدام نوعا ما....
هو فقط موضوعه في أماكن مختلفة...ولكن ستجد ان تكنيك تلك البرامج ينحصر في طريقتين.....
فيسهل تعلم من برنامج لأخر.....

وفي انتظار أسرار جديدة لبرامج الكومبيوتر المعمارية.....



​
​​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مارس 2016)

م. مجتبى محمد
الروابط الخشبية،، تستخدم لشد الاعمدة والاكتاف بعضها ببعض. لتزيد في قوة تحمل العقود ومقاومتها للهزات الارضية. كان اول ظهور لها في مسجد قبة الصخرة. ثم اصبحت هذه العملية ظاهرة بشكل واضح في معظم المساجد، وبشكل خاص تلك التي تعود الى العصر العباسي والعصر الفاطمي في مصر.
.
توجد في كثير من المباني العثمانيه .... حتى في المسجد النبوي في التوسعه العثمانيه في الروضه



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مارس 2016)

من الجمل المعمارية...
تبادل الكتل
بأختلاف احجامها.....
مكوونة فرغات بينها



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مارس 2016)

البواكي لغة معمارية 
منتشرة في كل العصور....
وهنا زادها جمال مبالغة الأرتفاع....
وقوة الاعمدة المربعة...



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مارس 2016)

فزورة!!
حغير السؤال....هل يمكن انك تحصل علي المسقط الأفقي ده بالبحث بالنت؟
وهل هو لنفس البرج؟
وأذا قدرت توصل للمسقط؟مفاتيح البحث:
كندا...images







​
​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مارس 2016)

ممكن كل واحد يكتب باختصار الخطوات اللي بيتبعها ....أزاي بتعمل الكتلة دي....
تكنييك رسمك للمشروع....من أول لحظة الفكرة للرسومات النهائية...مع أسماء البرامج؟!
2d & 3d
للكتلة دي....



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مارس 2016)

Mohamad Alilo
ممكن رأيكم بهاد الرندر ....
3d studio max 2014

رائع جدا وحلو ملاحظة بسيطة الاضاءة فيها شي من الحدة مو طالع
فريمات الالمنيوم في الزجاج على اليمين



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مارس 2016)

Mohamad Alilo
ممكن رأيكم بهاد الرندر ....
3d studio max 2014

جميل جدا ماشاء الله والاضاءه حلوه..اعتقد لو بس زبط الاسكيل ماتريال الحجر العشوائي(random stone) 
اللي فوق الارش الزجاجي..وكما الشجيرات اللي عامله زي الاشواك دي لو شلتها او استبدلتها..
اعتقد بعد كده هيبقى من الصعوبه التفرقه ان كانت اللقطه حقيقة ام ل..وبالتوفيق







​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مارس 2016)

معايير الجمالية الاسلامية :* الحرية والابداع 
* البحث عن المثل
* التسامي والاطلاق
__________________________________
أثر الجمالية الاسلاميه في الفـن الحديث • د/ عفيف البهنسيأحمد مسعود



​
​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مارس 2016)

المعماري...
عايز حد ينميه بالتدريج بالمهارات المختلفة...علي قدر طاقته...
ويحببه في تخصص أجزاء العمارة....فنحن لا نحب القراءة الطويلة ولا نحب المعلومات الكثيفة...
ونريد من يفصص لنا العلم المعماري علي مراحل وببطء وييسر و تلخيص..يعني يقول من الأخر...
مثلا القاعات بأنوعها و تصميمتها من Z to A...تصميم المستشفيات وتحليل عناصرها...الفنادق و عناصرها أيه...
أية أدوار الخدمة بالأبراج العالية بالتفصيل. و النماذج..أية العمارة الخضراء اللي مهوس بيها العالم دلوقتي....
مازلنا نطلع علي القشور...

ومتخصصي العمارة مشغولين بالجري وراء درستهم العالية...
وللأسف كليات العمارة بتدرس بسيط للأعداد الكبيرة..وأنشغال الدكاترة بمشروعاتهم....فأصبحنا محلك سر....
عايزين نتعلم...عايزين ناس أنجليزي بتعها قوي...تدخل المواقع المتخصصة تترجم و تحلل وتفصص المعلومات...
والناس اللي بتدرس في جامعات بره...أو اللي تقدر تدخل مكتبات العمارة بالجامعات الأجنبية الأونلاين لأن بهم باسورد...
وتنقل من هناك المشاريع العالمية و تحللها ببساطة معماريا و أنشائيا و بيئيا وفكرة المشروع 
والعوامل المؤثرة علي المشروع....
الأنترنيت دلوقتي كنز لينا...
بس عايزة غطاسين مهرة لأستخراج الكنز ده لنهضتنا....كده ممكن نتعلم صح وفي أقصر وقت


بتمر لحظات والواحد يقول ...الأحسن يكون الواحد في حاله...ويحاول مع اللي قدامه...
ولا يشترك مع الأخرين في الشئ ده....لاحظت حاجة جديدة و غريبة عني....
لما تبدئ في وضع موضوع ممكن بتكون البداية شكلها مش مشجع...ممكن مجربتش كده...
أو قله ثقة في المعروض..أو حتي في الأمكانيات...أو مشاكل داخلية اللي محدش بيحس بيها غير الواحد منا....
بس لما تبدئ بتحس....بعد عدة مرات... أن المعلومات اللي لديك مش قليلة....
زي ميكون المعلومات دي كانت ساكنة راكدة....ومجرد ما أبتديت تشارك بيها..أبتدئت تتحرك تدريجيا...
حتي بتثبت أكثر في ذاكرة الواحد منا...وتفتكر حاجات كنت ناسيها...وبتربط معلومات الماضي مع الحاضر...
وكأن المعلومات الساكنة أصبح بمرورها يحل محلها أخري فأخري...كنهر جاري...
وبعدين تصبح لديك عادة البحث عن جديد وعن معلومات....

كمان مش لازم الواحد يحمل مشاكلة التانية علي الموضوع ده...
يعني ميربطش ما بين مشاكله أو زي ما بيقولوا تحدياته في حياته و الموضوع ده...
ساعات مثلا الواحد يعمل رياضة ولا جيم ولامشي....ويضايق من حد...
ييجي في الرياضة يضايق بمشكلته فيها...فيظلم الرياضة

طيب يبتدئ أزاي....أنا معنديش الخبرة في الكتابة....بس عموما يبتدئ بحاجة بيحبها....
أو حتي بيشتغل فيها...لو حاسس أنه خجول أو معندوش معلومات....يعمل زيي...يحط صورة من عمله...
تاني يوم حيلاقي نفسه عايز يحط صورتين...ثلاثة...وهكذا حتي يصبحوا صور كثيرة...حيحس أتوماتك ...
عايزةحاجة اكثر...حيحط تعليق متواضع...بسيط علي الصورة...اليوم اللي بعده حيلاقي عنده رغبة في تعليق أكبر...
ويزداد كل يوم.....ييجي بعد كده..لا مش كفاية...فيفتح من نفس الموضوع محليا علي صفحات النت...
وهكذا...بس مش كفاية....فيفتح صفحات عالمية....

ممكن يكون البداية موضوعك..عن شغلك...
مثلا لو بتعمل ماكيتات...حط صور خامات ماكيتاتك وأسعرها....وبتحتاج قد أيه خامات....وبعدين وريني نموذج لشغلك...فأثنين...فثلاثة....جايز تفتكر أنها شغلانة مش قد كده....
بس ممكن أكون انا عشان أقدر أعملها زيك أو أعرف المعلومات دي....يطلع عيني شهر أو ستة أو سنة....
لما تديني المعلومة دي...وكمان كام واحد معلومات...اللي شغال في الجبس...
ومواد التشطيبات....والخرسانات....والمواد الحديثة...والأبراج....حتفرق كتير لي و ليك...
بس ياعم الحج حاكسب أيه من ده...حتثبت معلوماتك...حتحركها...حتنعشها...
حيتخلق جواك أتوماتك ..رغبة أن يحل محلها معلومات جديدة...غير ثقة في الموضوع ده...
تطور...ممكن أبداع...لما يصدفك بعد فترة فيه حتحس مستواك أحسن...ممكن كمان يجذب اليك أيجابية العمل...
وأيجابية الموضوع ده...فيجيلك مثله...ممكن ساعات تحس برضه براحه نفسية أكثر...طيب تصدق ساعات المعلومات المكتومة...بتخنق الواحد وهو مش حاسس بده...ولما يطلقها بيحس براحه أكبر ولو في الجزء ده من حياته....
ربما كل واحد منا يملك جزء او اجزاء من المعلومات وخبرات....المقيدة

الكلام دي لينا كلنا...أصحاب الدراسات العليا....المعماريين المحترفين وحديثي التخرج.....
طلبة عمارة....طالب أولي عمارة بتقدير مقبول....


ممكن تبعت لينا أي معلومات حقيقي مفيدة من خبرات دراساتك او العملية....و بأذن الله ننشرها لك....ليستفيد الجميع
المهم انها تكون معلومة خلاصة ومفيدة...مش مجرد نقل أو غير مقرؤة منك او مكتوبة من غير أحساس أو فهم....
معلومات توفر علي كثييرين وقت وياريت وجهد...يعني معلومة في الجووون
ممكن ان أحنا نكمل خبرات بعض.....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مارس 2016)

ما رأيك في هذا التصميم المميز؟!
وهل هناك ما تود تعديلة 
وخصوصا بالنسبة للاعمدة؟! أو للألوان والمواد؟
.
Shams Eldin

مثل هذه المبانى بها العديد من الاجتهادات التى لا تخضع لقواعد..وبالتالى فمن السهل ان نجد فيها الكثير من عدم التوفيق فى اختيار العناصر وابعادها وتناسبها مع غيرها..ولكنها ترضى البسطاء وهذا كاف .وان كان اعجبنى اللون السائد بها ..
.

Fahd Dbis

تعديل على التختيم العلوي للواجهة
فتحات النوافذ 
الاعمدة بحاجة لزيادة بالقطر والحجم 
الغاء الاعمدة داخل اطار النافذه

.




​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مارس 2016)

تدرجات الكتل و انكسارات زواياها 45 .....30....90
تكوون فرغات فيما بينها 
وحركة وديناميكية وتنووع بالواجهات....
وحيوية بالموقع العام والتصميم....



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مارس 2016)

قوة الأشكال الرباعية في منطقة التخطيط....تقترب من المربعات
وخروج الطرق الداخليه وكانها أفرع نباتات للمباني....
والمباني أوراقها....



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مارس 2016)

برج بدبي بشكل عربي ضخم....
كان مقرر أنشاءه بدبي...
لا اعتقد تم تنفيذه...
الفكرة رمزية مباشرة وغير مستحبه







​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مارس 2016)

الفريمات المتدرجة في الواجهة المنحنية
وخروج فريم حر كبوابة
ووضع عليها أسم المشروع....بلون أحمر مميزتبادل حركة الكتلتين ولتكوون بينهما فراغ للداخل....
وتتحول الإنحناءات لواجهتين فلات علي الشوارع الخارجية 90 درجة بينهما....إستخدام نسب قوة المربع للماركة التجارية ولشبابيك الواجهة الجانبية.....إستخدام التشكيلات المعدنية السيلفر كمظلات بدروة السطح 
وأستخدمها أيضا ك LOUVERS فوق الشبابيك....





​

​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مارس 2016)

دير بالذكر أن عائلة ال سحيمي من العائلات الكبرى في القاهرة والإسكندريه والمنوفيه.
البيت مثال للبيوت العربية التقليدية بنكهة قاهرية، الدخول إلى البيت يكون 
من خلال المجاز الذي يؤدي إلى الصحن الذي توزعت فيه أحواض زرعت بالنباتات والأشجار. 
تفتح غرف البيت على الصحن.
البيت متأثر تخطيطيا بالعمارة العثمانية التي كانت تخصص الطابق الأرضي للرجال
ويسمى السلاملك والطابق العلوي للنساء ويسمى الحرملك، لذا فالطابق الأرضي 
من البيت كله لاستقبال الضيوف من الرجال وليس فيه أي غرف أو قاعات أخرى.
يقول المهندس المشرف على البيت لدى الحكومة المصرية، د. أسعد نديم،، 

أن عمر البيت لا يتجاوز 350 سنة إلا أن موقعة كان عامرا بالمباني منذ العصر الفاطمي
وقد وجد من خلال حفريات قام بها مشروع توثيق وترميم البيت في أرجاء المنزل أن البناء الحالي 
يقوم فوق أنقاض وبقايا مبان أقدم منه قد ترجع إلى العصر الفاطمي حيث كان المكان موقعا للمنحر (المذبح).​​


















​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مارس 2016)

مصمم الديكور يبتكر برغم تكرار العناصر في تصميمات اخري....
من خلال ضخامة اعممدة الإسطوانية الرصاصي
يخرج تموجات رائعة بإضاءتها
وميول ألواح خشب السقف بلونها الطبيعي وبلون أخر للممر
يفصل الفراغ بين الممر و الأستخدام كجلسات
والأرضية أيضا تتفاعل مع الفكرة.....​​









​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مارس 2016)

قد يكون من عناصر التصميم الكتل الأزرع كتصاميم المدارس والمباني التعليمية عموما
والمستشفيات....
تعطي فرصة للإضاءة و التهوية الطبيعية
وهنا أسنتخدم الفريمات البيضاء حول المباني واللعب بالخشب بداخل كتلها...مع الزجاجمع ميول الجوانب....
وحتي الأذرع تخرج مائلة ...وقدتكون متموجة...أو منحنية
بأطوال مختلفة
تعطي تجديد في فكرة الكتل وعلاقاتها....



​

​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مارس 2016)

خرج من اعلي المبني بشكل إسطواني كشخشيخة زجاج وبلاطة....
وأيضا كتلة مشابهة بقطر إسطواني أكبر تخترق كتلة المربع
وتضاد مع بلكوناته المصمتة الدروة
وأكد بينهم بالاكتاف الاعمدة بميل.....
الشكل الإسطواني المخترق للمربع ربط بين واجهات التصميم.....



​

​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مارس 2016)

الأعمدة المائلة زجزاج لتكون نسيج ككولسترا ضخمة امام الكتلة الزجاج
ولترمي ظلال علي الزجاج مع بروزات البلكونات المزروعة
أو ربما هي فقط تستخدم كأحواض زرع ضخمة
وتتفاعل مع برجولة السقف بكمراتها وبنفس اللون للتفاعل بينهما
وتأكيدها بالتضاد بكتلة رأسية بالجنب



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مارس 2016)

رائع البوكسات boxes وتنوعها بين الخشب والأبيض
وتكووين فرغات البلكونات بينها
خلخلة الفرغات...
والعمود الإسطواني بطول الأدوار ليحمل فراغ السقف البارز
بفتحاته للسماء
وتأكيد الإستطالة بالحائط الحجري بالجنب.....
أتزان وقوة و جمال بتصميم بسيط....​​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 مارس 2016)

حركة إنحناءت وتبادل البرجين رائعة...ووجود عنصر البرج الدائري بينهم رائع
والمساقط الأفقية هي الاكثر تمميز في المشروع...
ربما الدور الأرضي يتقاطعات الموجة و الدوائر و خروج الكتلة المنحنية
كانت تحتاج لبعض الرشاقة عند الموجة ....ثم يخرج المنحنيين بأطوالهم حول البرج الدائري
بفرغات رائعة في الخارج.....
فكرة تدرج او سنسنة الواجهات مميزة كوحدات مع الزجاج.....
ولكن يقل التمميز في ربما غلق واجهة المنحني كمستطيلين وأيضا في ظهور البرج الدائري....
ربما لو تدرج المصمم بأحدي جهتي البرجين في الادوار بأرتدادهما لأظهر اكثر البرج الدائري و الفرغات بين المجموع....
أيضا كان يفضل إلا ينتهي البرج بقرص دائري فقط. وكانه يظهر فجأة وليس بقوة او مبالغة طولية...ربما لو علا بأعمدة منحنية متقابلة ثلاثية فوق القرص الدائري يخرج منها ساري عالي للمشروع مفرغين للسماء....أو بينهم زجاج و إستخدامات...أو ربما لكان البرج بشكل كرة لكان أقويالمشروع كان ينقصة لقطة عين نملة او بني ادم لتري زاوية أو فراغ المنحنيين و البرج الدائري بشموخ بينهم.....



​

​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 مارس 2016)

رائع تبادل البرجين مع بعضهما بتضاد
واختلاف أرتفاعتهما وتضاد اخر بينهما وبين كتل المسرح وإنحناءه نهايتها
كل ذلك جعل القطاع و الواجهة مميز ومقبول.....حاول المصمم ان يكون فراغ ساحة كبير بتكوين زراعين كبيرين منكسرين....
فكرة الساحة وحديقة القلب مميزة....ولكن أنكسار الأزراع وما فائدتها أثر علي قوة المشروع....
لا يزال مشروع مميز....ولكن ليس بدرجة القطاعات و الواجهات...ربما لو كان جعل تصميم الأذرع منحنية متبادلة كقوسين وممكن أيضا مسلوبة...أو حتب منكسرة للداخل
لأوجاد علاقة ما....واحتواء...
الانكسار كفكرة لا غبار عليه بل مميز كفكرة....ولكن بشرط ان يربط أجزاء المشروع
ويتداخل مع اجزاءهكما ان قاعدة البرجين مع الزراع الطويل ضعيفة...فيفضل أن يتسع الزراع أسفل البرجين بإسلوب ما وكانه يستقبل البرجين بقوة....أقصد قوة معنوية لعلاقات الكتل....



​

​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 مارس 2016)

او الأسكتشب.....كخطوط كتل بسيطة
ثم يضع علي لقطات المناظير المختلفة الشفافات ليحاول أن يطور في علاقات كتل منظوره ويجعلهم أكثر تجانس و اتزان وعلاقات تربط بينهم....
فالمساقط اكثر من مميزه وكذلك الأخراج......

​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 مارس 2016)

التشكيلات الشجرية للسكني مع الزجاج....



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 مارس 2016)

مجتبى محمد 
نحت ... معماري
كقطعة من الذهب الخام المقصوصه


​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 مارس 2016)

تابع اعمال السيراميك 
الخلع بضم الخاء لما يكون عندك باب في حائط او عمود لو بتعمل سيراميك ارضيه 
المفروض بتخلق مكان الباب (حرف L)بحيث ان اني بفرغ الجزء ده من بلاطه كامله 
مش باخدها علي مرتين لان فيه صنايعيه بتستسهل وتعملها علي قطعتين 
**الصوره شمال الباب مظبوطه بلاطه كامله وفرغت الباب
اما يمين الباب هتلاقي الخلع معمول علي مرتين




​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 مارس 2016)

م محمد سنبل"
تابع اعمال السيراميك 
لما اجي استلم حائط ,تقف في اول الحائط وتبص بعينك علي شكل الحام هل ماشي خط مستقيم ولا بيطلع وينزل بنسميها في الموقع مسننه او مسلمه (عامله زي السلم),لو تلاحظ الصوره هتلاقي اللحام بيطلع 
وينزل لذلك يوجد ما يستخدم الصلايب لظبط اللحام ,لكن ممكن صنايعي يقولك البلاطه
اصلا مش مظبوطه حل البلاطه المش مظبوطه(فرز تعبان فرز قليل تالت ولا تاني)
اني بفتح اللحام شويه بحيث اقدر اتحكم في البلاطه ويكون فيه مرونه نسبيه ,,
نفس الشئ نقط التقاء الاربع بلاطات(الصليبه)تكون مستويه 
وفي الموقع بنقول مفيش فيها قرون(جايه من قرن البقره)




​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 مارس 2016)

الجامعة الامريكية....
سحر المباني التراثية الإسلامية بإسلوب جديد
past modern
الأبراج العالية بأختلاف احجامها ....الفتحات المربعة الصغيرة
أستخدام النخيل يتفاعل ويكمل الاحساس بهذا الطراز 
حتي تقسيمات المربعات بالفتحات ومنها الحديدية و الخشبية.....الاباليق بدرجتي ألونهم الفاتح و الغامق....وربما أستخدمها بدرجتي ألوان مختلفة حسب الكتل....
رائع توزيع الالوان البنية و البيج بموادها من حجر أو دهانات....أنتشار البرجولات الخشبية ....للممرات والبلكونات وحتي فوق الابراجوالأرضية بمبالغة تفاصي رسوماتها بين الأبيض و الرصاصيالفن المعماري الإسلامي العربي ممتد...لا ينتهي
انه فن مؤثر في القلوب والعقول وربما يستحضر أزمنة وحضارات سابقة بكياناتها و أصولها وتراثها....
فتشكل دفء وتربط مستعمل المبني بالأرض .....
فيحث بأصوله عن المباني المودرن الزجاجية الحديثة.....



​

​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 مارس 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 مارس 2016)

الحلول الدائرية بالتصميم الداخلي
بعروق خشب وخلفية بني لامعة
والأرضية الدائرية تتفاعل معها....



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 مارس 2016)

من المباني الجميلة
الجامعة الامريكية
و تراث الماضي بطعم جديد...
والأباليق الحجر بدرجتي لونها
والكوليسترات الخشب
والبواكي الممرات.....​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 مارس 2016)

ملف واحد يحتوي على اكثر من 250 واجهة معمارية لمشاريع مختلفة ......للتحميل اضغط على الرابط التالي :
لينكات اخرى للتحميل علشان الناس اللى مش عارفه تحمل من adyoume 
http://adyou.me/Ko7F
http://sh.st/nJq9D
http://adf.ly/1UuBS2
.......................
لينك موقع البلوكات و الكورسات الشهير 
https://www.facebook.com/taxilearning/
www.taxilearning.com
مهندس محمد جمال



​
​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 مارس 2016)

بساطة جمال فن النوبة...
من قباب وقبوات
والانفتاح علي الداخل بافناء المفتوح الصحي والمنعش للبيت...
واللعب في المناسيب بتعليه المعيشة....
وجمال المربعات في التصميم....



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 مارس 2016)

علاقة عشق تربط بين الكوليسترا الفن الإسلامي بزخارفة النجمة المثمنة
والنخيل.....



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 مارس 2016)

نهر أسود متموج بين سقف معلق أبيض



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 مارس 2016)

م. مجتبى محمد
من المعروف أن المطبخ مكان تكثر فيه الحركة يفضل أن يراعى دائما 
عند تصميم المطابخ ما يعرف بمثلث الحركة فهو يسهل الحركه




​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مارس 2016)

دورة التصميم الخارجي الشاملة ..
وفيه شرح لفندق بن داوود من الصفر ..
الرابط التالي عليه جميع الملفات والفيديوهات الخاصة بالدورة : 
​https://www.mediafire.com/folder/5pj70ke7b39v9/exteriorcourse




​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مارس 2016)

الحل المتموج لسطح كتلة من كتل المشروع.....
حل يبعد المشروع عن التقليدية والتكرار والتشابه ويوجد ديناميكية تمييزه 
بأختلافات التموجات وتعبيراتها مع باقي الكتل المختلفة للمشروع
سواء للناظر أو المصحح أو حتي من يصممم المشروع
وليست بالصعوبة التي نتخيلها عند بديات....تصميمها ورسمها​​









​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مارس 2016)

تفاعل كتل مباني منطقة التخطيط
مع الحل الدائري
ومركزة



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مارس 2016)

التخطيط ذلك الفن الجميل....
دائرة الخدمات بمنطقة المنتصف
ثم تنطلق الشوارع الداخلية أشعاعية لتتغير بعد ذلك أما فلات flat أو متموجة
لتكوون التكوينات السكنية للمجموعات
بهارموني وتناغم بين أجزاءها أو مجموعاتها
التخطيط علم.... حول المناطق الي نسب مدروسة من الخدمات سواء تجارية بعددها ومساحاتها....والصحية و التعليمية و الترفيهية والرياضية.....وتنوع لنسب مستيويات السكني....كل هذا في خطوط متناغمة ومنسجمة.....أوجدت تألف وسهولة للمستخدم....وأمان....
وتطور معيشي للساكن....
ولذا أصبح الناس يفضلون الكومبوندات أذا توفرت الامكانيات لها.....



​
​​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مارس 2016)

الواجهات الكيرتين وول قد تكوون مملة في طولها وزجاجها...
مما دعي المعماريين في تكويين فرغات ببلكوناتها 
وتفريغ مفاجأة في بعض الأدوار
وظهور الإسطوانية الاعمدة بينها
مع انكسار متبادل في الأسطح....وبعض الواجهات
أنها تشكل البرج لتحوله الي تحفه بحجم مبني....بدلا من أن يكون مجرد صندوق زجاجي ضخم....
وبنسب ساحرة.....

















​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مارس 2016)

تبادل الكتل بين الواجهات...
فالبلكونات الإسطوانية في الواجهتين...
وإنحناءات وتقوس الرخام البيج في الواجهتين...
وتبادل البوكس البلكونات البني والحركة في الواجهتين....



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مارس 2016)

اللعب بالبوكسات boxes
وفي كورنر المبني
تكويين فريم لها بالأدوار وأخر لدوريين
ليكونا فرغات الشبابيك والبلكونات بينهم....



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مارس 2016)

راسم بدران....من المعماريين القلائل اللي أعملهم
بتأثر ...قدر يجمع بين القديم الإسلامي و العمارة الصحراوية
ولمسات الحضارات السابقة.....
ويعيدها بأسلوبه وطريقته
جميع أعمال مكتبه رائعة ومميزة
وهنا تحرك تكرار الكتل في أتجاهات مختلفة ....وبها أفنية داخلية
و أيضا أفنية خلفية خارجية....
والشكل الهلالي يجمع بين عناصرها....​​






​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مارس 2016)

Mohamad Alilo
اعطوني رأيكم بالرندر بمحاولة الإقتراب من الواقع










​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مارس 2016)

6 رسومات 


بتقبلنا كتير اوووى مشاكل لقاعة الموتمرات وحل حل الفراغ (span ).. 
وان لية شروط وقواعد خاصة ... 
مش شوية كراسى فى فراغ مربع وخلاص .شوية شروط لبناء قاعة موتمرات 
‫#‏اتعلم_صح‬ 
Sky 0.5​​



























​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 مارس 2016)

مصطلحات معمارية
​


































​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 مارس 2016)

فلسفة المصمم بعلاقة بين الماضي و الحاضر
بأحدي المشاريع بالسعودية
وتكوينات القلاع و الحصون القديمة تخترق بغموض وربط
الكتلة المثلثة الكيرتين وول
كانه يقول لا أمتداد للمستقبل بدون جزور الماضي وتراثة....
أو رؤية المستقبل المتطور من خلال أصول الماضي​​









​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 مارس 2016)

الشكل الدائري ببروزات أجزاءه و أستقطاعات به
والكتل الزيل تخرج منه
وربط بينهم بالبرجولات الخشب
ما ميز المشروع غموض الواجهات بألوانها و الأستايل الخاص بها وغموض أرشاتها 
بتكرارها و اختلافها في منحني الحائط...وأيضا تفاعل للاندسكيب مع خطوط الكتل...فربط بينهم



​

​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 مارس 2016)

صورة المشروع غير واضحة لتحليل اعمق له....
ياريت المصمم يرفع صور تفصيلية في التعليقات....ربط هنا عناصر مشروعه من قاعة متعددة الاغرض الدائرية و كتل المباني الشريطية
مختلفة الأتجاهات حول الكمرة او البرجولة الإليبس ellipse المائل علي الأرض...
وحتي لاندسكيب المدخل نصف إليبس مائل



​
​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أبريل 2016)

بيت بسيط ورائع بسيوة
وجلسة معيشة في منتصف البيت....



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 مايو 2016)

_
تموجات متبادلة مختلفة...







_​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 مايو 2016)

​


----------



## ابراهيم العالي (27 مايو 2016)

عجبتني صورة الشجره في جانب العماره !!!!!!!!!


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يونيو 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 يوليو 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 يوليو 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 يوليو 2016)

صورتين



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
الى هوات التصميم المعماري فهذه سلسلة رائع تحتوي على دروس مهمة مدتها 6 ساعات و نصف
مع برنامج السنما فوردي​اترككم مع التحميل 
http://uptobox.com/b8fq1cx2jo7g
http://uptobox.com/3fp2mp4szz8e
http://uptobox.com/wmcl6mgxvwfc
http://uptobox.com/rjwfymjqt4j3
http://uptobox.com/5rsam4drfthn
http://uptobox.com/5aep8vfc4bb6
http://uptobox.com/oi294bmpoluz
http://uptobox.com/mc8586rdbdqx
http://uptobox.com/vhso4pk6osj5
http://uptobox.com/7bhrzw5tseo6
http://uptobox.com/nehekldfahm6اوhttp://waleed2016.net/…/PtModPhotorealInteriorsCINEMA4D.par…
http://waleed2016.net/…/PtModPhotorealInteriorsCINEMA4D.par…
http://waleed2016.net/…/PtModPhotorealInteriorsCINEMA4D.par…
http://waleed2016.net/…/PtModPhotorealInteriorsCINEMA4D.par…
http://waleed2016.net/…/PtModPhotorealInteriorsCINEMA4D.par…
http://waleed2016.net/…/PtModPhotorealInteriorsCINEMA4D.par…
http://waleed2016.net/…/PtModPhotorealInteriorsCINEMA4D.par…
وفقكم الله​​















​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 يوليو 2016)

تصميم موفق للحمام الصغير
بالارضيات البورسلين شبيه الباركيه
......يزيد من جمال المشهد​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 يوليو 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 يوليو 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 يوليو 2016)

لما يكون الحيز ده ...وتحقق فيه الوظائف ده يبقى اسمه إبداع​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 يوليو 2016)

عمارة فى اسكندريه شكل بلكوناتها ملفت للنظر




​
​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 يوليو 2016)

تصميم منزل لا يتعدى 30متر مربع




​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 يوليو 2016)

لو اساتذتك المشرفين على المشروع قاعدين فى لجنه المناقشه متعتمدتش على انهم هيساعدوك او انهم يرافوا بحالك هيتبراوا منك عملوها معاى وكانوا مفهمنى انى احسن مشروع فى سكشنى اتبراوا منى وقت المناقشه مع الدكاتره الزائرين
طلبه فنون عماره نحديدا دكاتره هندسه بييجوا متحفزين ليكم يهتموا بالدراسات الانشائيه والتفاصيل التقنيه للمشروع اكتر من اى حاجه تانيه بيتعاملوا معاناا على اننا درجه تالته من المهندسين الى هما مش عايزنهم يتخرجوا ويبقوا زمايلهم
ادرس مشروعك كويس واهتم بالتفاصيل الانشائيه والدراسات للستراكشر والكونسبت
ادرس الكونسبت كويس والمدرسه المعماريه اللى مشروعك جاى منها ودافع عن فكرتك مهما كانت
وربنا يوفقكم جميعا
.
.
الأدمن:
يفضل تسجل عدة فيديوهات ليك و انت بتتكلم عن المشروع و تشرحه لوحدك وتتخيل أنك امام دكاتره مناقشة المشروع ...حتعطيك كل مرة تسجل فيها ثقة اكثر وترتب أفكارك وكلامك في المشروع​​









​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 يوليو 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 يوليو 2016)

"التفاصيل المعمارية"
كتاب "Architectural Detailing" مرجع مهم يتناول التفاصيل المعمارية : الوظيفية والانشائية والجمالية.
..................................

لتحميل كتاب "Architectural Detailing" بصيغة pdf من موقع (mediafire)
http://www.mediafire.com/download/sa1usocm6n5ef5c/Architectural+Detailing.pdf



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2016)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B03QOZQNXqGeNlV1OGZGb0N4djQ/view?pref=2&pli=1



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2016)

حياة الطالب المعماري في الغالب بتنحصر بين أربع حاجات ..
- الكمبيوتر ..
- بوردة الرسم .. 
- الإسكتشات ..
- وأخيراً بعد ده كله بينام يا علي الأرض يا علي الكراسي أو في أقرب مكان للشغل بتاعه علشان لم يقوم يوفر وقت ويبدأ شغل بسرعة .. 

عظيم انت أيها الطالب المعماري 

_

_​_
_


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2016)

ايقاع وظل ونور.




​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2016)

حاسي خليفة 1981
حد عنده معلومة عن المبني؟



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2016)

تخطيط...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2016)

Architectural Model - Modern




​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2016)

وفاء الدنينى .م
تشكيل الكتل معماريا _
العمارة ليست خطين ودمتم _​​
_

_


​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2016)

أيه المانع أن نحط عنصر مائي في المشروع
ممتزج مع solid الكتل
محدش بيدفع حاجة من جيبه 




​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2016)

عقول فارغة .. !!
مازالت المشكلة الأزلية قائمة فى سكاشن " التصميم المعمارى " ، ويبدو انها ستبقى الى اخر الزمان مالم نتدارس اسبابها ، ونقترح لها الحلول والأفكار لنقضى على هذه الظاهرة " البايخة " !!
والذى يحدث ان الطالب يأتى الى سكشن التصميم ، ويطلب منه ان يضع " ديزاين " لفيلا او بنك او مدرسة او فندق ... الخ ، ويجلس الطالب على بوردته ، ماسكا قلمه ومثلثه .. !! ثم تبدأ فترة الصمت الرهيب ، العقل خاوى تماما كبئر فارغة... !! واسس التصميم لم تدرس جيدا فى البحث وبالتالى لااحساس بالمساح
ات ولااستيعاب للفراغات وطبعا لامجال للفن والإبداع ... !!
وينتهى الأمر الى سرقة مشروعات مشابهة او اخذ مشاريع طلبة سابقين ، بلا اى فائدة من الدراسة او اى تحسن او صقل لمهارات الطالب .. !!
والتصميم المعمارى موهبة من عند الله ، شأنها شأن الموسيقى او الرسم التجريدى او النحت ، وهى تحتاج الى نفس مرهفة مثل نفوس الشعراء والأدباء المبدعين ... !!
وانا لن اطلب منك ان تؤلف مقطوعة موسيقية وانت لم تشبع اذنيك بموسيقا موزارت وبيتوهفن ، ولم تتذوق روعة اداء باخ وشوبان ... !! ومستحيل ان تنظم قصيدة وانت لم تقرأ دوايين شوقى وحافظ ولم تتبحر فى قصائد المتنبى وأبى نواس ، كما ان كتابة مقال فى نقد الأدب الإيطالى لايكفيه ان تكون متعلما الأيطالية فقط .... !!
وكذلك فإن رؤية مثال او مثالين لمشاريع سابقة لن يجعل منك طالبا ماهرا فى التصميم ، والأمر يشبه طعام لم تعطه حقه فى تسويته ونضجه ، فصار ماسخا اقرب الى المسلوق منه الى المحمر.. والنتيجة يراها الساده اعضاء الهيئة المعاونة من الطلبة ... مشاريع غير مستوية النضج لا لون لها ولا طعم ... !!
https://www.facebook.com/eng.abdallah.thabet
بقلم / عبدالله ثابت
ريشة / محمد صبرى



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2016)

villa proposal by Nada Elhadedy.








​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يوليو 2016)

Izziyah Asfour
مجمع ثقافي 
مسرح ومكتبة ومتحف
وباركنج تحت الأرض










​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 أغسطس 2016)

Bus Station Casar de Cلceres | Justo Garcيa Rubio
موقف أتوبيس....
تشكيل مرن اورجانك للخرسانة




















​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 أغسطس 2016)

تصميم من الواقع....







​


​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 أغسطس 2016)

التصميم و التنفيذ
Heritage Hotel in Bahria Town,Lahore Pakistan​​


















​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 أغسطس 2016)

جامع كلية الشريعة
تم تصميم جامع كلية الشريعة في جامعة مرمرة بإسطنبول من قبل المهندس المعماري التركي / حلمي سينالب ، حيث مزج فيه الطراز العثماني والسلجوقي بلمسة معاصرة.
والجدير بالذكر أن هذا الجامع والذي يتميز بطراز عمراني فريد بني على أنقاض الجامع القديم في الجامعة، والذي تم هدمه في عام 2012م، لعدم مقاومته للزلازل.
ويتميز تصميم الجامع كونه خرج عن المألوف والمعتاد بتصميم المساجد لكن حافظ عن نفس عناصر المسجد لكن ببصمة عصرية













​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 أغسطس 2016)

*ومن أهم ما يميز Sketchup:*

1- مساحته الصغيرة مقارنة ببرامج الجرافيك الـ 3D الأخرى
2- لا يحتاج إمكانيات جهاز ضخمه للتنصيبه والعمل عليه
3- سهولته فى الإستخدام فيمكنك تعلمه فى خلال أسبوع واحد فقط والبدء فى العمل عليه
4- الإعتماد عليه كليا فى إخراج العمل المعمارى بالخامات والمقاسات والمساقط والمناظير
5- إظهار الأبعاد والمقاسات على المجسمات ثلاثية الأبعاد
6- تحويل سريع للأشكال الـ 2D إلى 3D
7- متوفر العديد من الموديلات الـ 3D الجاهزة خاصة البرنامج لإستخدامها فى العمل وتسهيل وتسريع إنجاز العمل
8- يدعم الكتابة باللغة العربية بدون إى إضافات





​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 أغسطس 2016)

عظمة الانشائي في تحقيق احلام المعماري 





___
_​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 أغسطس 2016)

ماكيت لفيلا ع مساحة ارض مائلة ..







​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 أغسطس 2016)

Maha Hassan
واجهه مميزة ل مول تجاري باليابان










​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 أغسطس 2016)

بعيدا عن الأبراج والأرتفاعات ... تدرج الكتل بالأبنية السكنيه في اليونان



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 أغسطس 2016)

مسجد السلطان الغوري من الداخل ..

يقع هذا المسجد عند تلاقى شارع المعز لدين الله الفاطمي بشارع الأزهر و هو أحد عناصر المجموعة الأثرية التي أنشأها الملك الأشرف قنصوة الغورى و تتكون من وكالة و حمام و منزل و مقعد و سيبل و كتاب و مدرسة و قبة و مسجد ..و تعتبر هذه المباني آخر الآثار التي بنيت فى مصر خلال عصر المماليك قبل الفتح العثماني ..​أنشأه السلطان الأشرف أبو النصر قنصوه الغورى الشركسي سنة 850 هـ - 1446 م و كان أحد مماليك الأشرف قايتباى و استمر فى خدمته حتى أعتقه و نودي به ملكا على مصر ..




​

​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أغسطس 2016)

10 صور


فيلا بتصميم يعتمد علي البساطة في المواد والتصميم والفرش
وتأثيير الدوائر والإليبسات بها
بالداخل والخارج










































​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أغسطس 2016)

6 صور



مدخل مدينتي.....
من المداخل القليلة التي تنقل المستخدم الي عالم اخر
حسي معنوي شبة أسطوري
بضخامة أرشاتها ...بتكرارها و أختلافها
ونافوراتها المتعددة بالعنصر المائي
وأيضا فيما تحت الأرشات...
أنها شئ جديد بالقاهرة بلمسة ما....أشبة بلمسة كوبري أستانلي بالأسكندرية




























​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أغسطس 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أغسطس 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أغسطس 2016)

تفكير بتصميم كتلى مختلف ومميز لمهندسه

​​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أغسطس 2016)

pro.
http://www.mrkzgulf.com/do.php?id=382335

crack

http://www.mrkzgulf.com/do.php?id=382314
http://www.mrkzgulf.com/do.php?id=382338




​


----------



## منار سع (6 أغسطس 2016)

مشكوووور على هذا الجهد


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أغسطس 2016)

منار سع قال:


> مشكوووور على هذا الجهد


الله يبارك فيكي....


----------



## أنا معماري (7 أغسطس 2016)

عندما يصبح تصميم المبني كرؤوس و عيوون ....أو بوكسات
ترصد جمال الطبيعة 
من حولها



​​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 أغسطس 2016)

Sameh F. Fareed
وَيكأنها حقيقه _ .. 
المره دي التركيز كان ع الديتلز والشادو^^ 
اخدت 5 ساعات بس 3 
‫#‏رأيكم_يهمني‬_




​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 أغسطس 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 أغسطس 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 أغسطس 2016)

سامي عليتحت وفوق مستوى سطح البحر مع الخضرة جنة الدنيا​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 أغسطس 2016)

وفاء الدنينىتشكيل معمارى لواجهة سكنية ..



​​
​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 أغسطس 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 أغسطس 2016)

‎Eyad Salah Emleh‎ 
 Arab SketchUp Community


السلام عليكم يا جماعة ... 
هاد الملف كنت رافعه من فترة وهلأ برجع بنسخ نفس البوست القديم للي بيحب ينزل ملف سكتش كامل بالفرش والاعدادات وكل هالامور 
وربي يسعد مساكم جميعا ...


https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B13WlbvEO4ADemZYUWgtMC1iNjQ/view







​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أغسطس 2016)

تخطيط....
وتصميم خطوطه وكتله
ما بين خطوط مستقيمة للتحول الي منحنية
لتنوع تناغم التصميم
وتحررنمطية الخطوط المستقيمة
وتعطي حرية الحركة بها​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أغسطس 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أغسطس 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أغسطس 2016)

خطوط الأباليق العريضة بلونها المختلفة...
وألوان الحياة البرتقالية
تشبه قرص الشمس
وتتناسب مع الدول المشمسة​في تشكيل البوبابات بفتحاتها الأرشات ...و البلكونات البارزة...والقباب
وبجولات السطح الخشب...​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أغسطس 2016)

أفتخر باعمالك _ __
_​​

_

_



​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أغسطس 2016)

معماري كان نفسه يصيف 




___
_​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أغسطس 2016)

نصيحة المعماري فوستر لشباب المعماريين....





​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أغسطس 2016)

زخارف الأرشات من العمارة الإسلامية
من الألومنيوم 
و Texture خشب​​​








​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أغسطس 2016)

برنامج رهيب في الرسم سيدهشك يا صديقي 
وداعاً أوتوكاد  وما يماثله من البرامج , ذات التحضيرات الكثيرة والمعقدة 
تمتع بإنجاز تصاميم نمذجة خرافية 2D ،3D مع هذا التطبيق 
http://goo.gl/rNjFQO
​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أغسطس 2016)

مازالت ال boxes
بأحتواء كتلها
وصفاء بياض لونها
تضفي تصاميم مميزة



​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أغسطس 2016)

أكثر مبنى ميولا فى العالم هو برج كابيتال جيت فى أبوظبى 
حيث ان ميلانه أكثر من اربعة اضعاف ميل برج بيزا المائل
م. صلاح القيصر




​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أغسطس 2016)

8 صور


صور من الموقع لتنفيذ برج "1000Museum" بمدينة ميامي .,
من تصميم زها حديد ,.,

* صغحة العمارة و الفنون Archi_Arts‎'spost.*
































​​






​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أغسطس 2016)

5 صور


Modern Mosque 
Architect, Shady Njeim N-DESIGNERS 
3D Artist, Wassim Alam




























​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أغسطس 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أغسطس 2016)

تفتكر أيه الحاجة المؤثرة في التصميم ده؟!



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أغسطس 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أغسطس 2016)

​


حتعمل أية؟!
لو حبييت تعدل تصميم الفيلا دي
أو الرندر....



​​


----------



## جدعه44 (22 أغسطس 2016)

مشكور جدا على المجهود


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أغسطس 2016)

جدعه44 قال:


> مشكور جدا على المجهود


جزاكي الله خير...


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أغسطس 2016)

أبتكارات التصميم
وأستيحاءات الطبيعة المريحة....
وزادها بمادة الخشب 
والزجاج بديل لماء البحيرة....
بسيط ورائع




​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أغسطس 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أغسطس 2016)

الأبيض البيج....كانه لوحه
بصفاء لونه.....
ليأتي الأزرق بلونه الداكن
والخشب القش الفاتح ليكمل التصميم
البسيط لغرفة فندق



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أغسطس 2016)

تصميم الأسقف....​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أغسطس 2016)

تصميم داخلى هادئ..
التشطيب
الاضاءة
.
وفاء الدنينى






​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أغسطس 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أغسطس 2016)

تواصل خطوط التصميم سواء كان تخطيط أو مباني نفسها
من خلال الشوارع دون أستقطاعها....
من الأشياء الساحرة الملفتة.....
فالشوارع والممرات وأي شئ...لا يقطع فكر المصمم وأمتداد خطوطه





​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أغسطس 2016)

في عصور ما قبل المراوح و التكييفات ....
أهالي القاهرة يستخدمون " الملاقف " للتخفيف من وطأة درجات الحرارة في فصل الصيف .
الملاقف هي فكرة عبقرية استخدمها سكان القاهرة لتلطيف درجة الحرارة في المساجد و المدارس و المستشفيات و البيوت 

حيث يستطيع الملقف الواحد تخفيض درجة الحرارة من 45 درجة خارج المنزل الي 25 درجة داخل المنزل ..
و الملقف - أو برج الرياح - كان حل طبيعي لمشكلة المناخ الحار في بلاد الإسلام , يكمن مبدأ عملها في تبادل للحرارة 

بين الهواء الحار الرطب والمياه الباردة الجارية في قنوات خاصة تحت ارضية المباني .
البرج مزود بمنافذ هوائية تعلو واجهات المبنى لسحب الهواء البارد من الأسفل ليدخل الحجرات الداخلية للمنزل. 

لأن حركة الهواء الخارجية التي تمر في قمة البرج تخلق فرق ضغط يساعد على سحب الهواء الحار من الداخل ، 
وبالتالي فإن تلازم وجود الملاقف مع مشربية - مفتوحة على الفناء الداخلي - يضمن تجديد مستمر لهواء الحجرات .

و في القاهرة حاليا يعتبر ملقف جامع الصالح طلائع هو من أقدم الملاقف الذي لا يزال على حالته الأصلية,
يليه ملقف المدرسة الكاملية ثم ملقف خانقاه بيبرس الجاشنكير.



​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أغسطس 2016)

4 صور



مشروع forgotten city of Sui Ning بالصين
.
الكتل مصفوفة من الخطوط المستقيمة مع اللاندسكيب
لتشكل تضاد رائع مع اللاندسكيب المنحني
والبرج اللاندمارك يربط بينهما بأستقامته و إنحناءه

















​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أغسطس 2016)

​وطبعا الأستفادة من حيث الشكل و الوظيفة و التراث و الجمال 
والتخطيط و اللاندسكيب......
ولا أتكلم علي حجم المشروع.....فحسن فتحي حقق العالمية ببيت ريفي بسيط الحجم والمساحة....
ولكن توظيف ما تعلمناه
فنحن مهندسيين معمارين بالألاف ونعيش لفترة ما....فما هو الناتج...
.
فما هو رأيك وما هي النسبة ...وما هي الأسباب......وهل هناك أمل في الزيادة وكيف تحقيقها؟! ومن خلال من؟!​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أغسطس 2016)

أسكتش....sketch

​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أغسطس 2016)

استلام حديد تسليح الأعمدة والحوائط

بنود المراجعة
1- التأكد من نظافة حديد التسليح وعدم وجود صدأ.
2- مراجعة نوع وأقطار حديد التسليح وعددها وأطوالها.
3- مراجعة عدد الكانات وتقسيطها وربطها بالأسياخ تربيط سد.
4- التأكد من تركيب كانة بعيون للأعمدة.
5- التأكد من رأسية حديد التسليح الرأسي وأفقية الكانات.
6- مراجعة تثبيت العدد الكافي من البسكوت بين شدة العمود وحديد التسليح.
7- مراجعة أماكن ومناسيب أشاير حديد التسليح للأعتاب.
8- التأكد من نظافة العامود قبل التقفيل.​م/ احمد بركات



​

​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أغسطس 2016)

Yalla Kotob


بمناسبة إهتمام أعضاء الصفحه بالأيلتس لأهميته في استكمال الدراسة أو الهجرة وكذلك بيئة المشروع تتطلب قدر مناسب من اللغة الانجليزية للتواصل
مجلد كامل على مكتبة الجروب يتضمن ماتريال للشرح والامتحانات بالاضافة للكورسات القيمة المجانية أونلاين التي سبق وقام الجروب بالإعلان عنها.... كل ذلك في هذا البوست
لينك مجلد المكتبة http://pc.cd/xtvctalK
كورس المجلس البريطاني https://goo.gl/ilSmC0
كورس جامعة كمبريدج https://goo.gl/wbP7OS
كورس جامعة كويزلاند https://goo.gl/CPmcF9





​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أغسطس 2016)

دا شاب جاب اسكور عالى فى الايلتس سجل البوست دا عندك وامشى على اللى فيه 
السلام عليكم
ده الفولدر اللي ذاكرت منه للآيلتس ... 
مش هتحتاج غيره بجد ....
حمل كل الأجزاء .. و فك ضغط الجزء الأول بس هتلاقيهم كلهم إتجمعوا في فولدر واحد
يتذاكر في شهر لو هتشد على نفسك ... 
الحمد لله ربنا أكرمني بسكور 7.5 من تالت مره بمساعدة الحاجات دي 
إدعولي ربنا يوفقني و ييسر لي أمري .. دعوه صادقه بظهر الغيب
بالتوفيق للجميع

http://www.mediafire.com/download/0os50rdottc520n/ENGLISH+FOR+EXAM+25-5-2016.part01.rar


http://www.mediafire.com/download/6kc0msi6j5g46du/ENGLISH+FOR+EXAM+25-5-2016.part02.rar


http://www.mediafire.com/download/emqbsmvur5n8cd9/ENGLISH+FOR+EXAM+25-5-2016.part03.rar

http://www.mediafire.com/download/nk1g2hxtk8hw23v/ENGLISH+FOR+EXAM+25-5-2016.part04.rar

http://www.mediafire.com/download/fe4z8dd8bb61rjc/ENGLISH+FOR+EXAM+25-5-2016.part05.rar


http://www.mediafire.com/download/b6i6bc1pngad1e9/ENGLISH+FOR+EXAM+25-5-2016.part06.rar


http://www.mediafire.com/download/z4vlk2vueux6294/ENGLISH+FOR+EXAM+25-5-2016.part07.rar


http://www.mediafire.com/download/zl65e577325b7hm/ENGLISH+FOR+EXAM+25-5-2016.part08.rar


http://www.mediafire.com/download/nt5ry0ychvfyjeu/ENGLISH+FOR+EXAM+25-5-2016.part09.rar


http://www.mediafire.com/download/jfl3fasjnn8jfo7/ENGLISH+FOR+EXAM+25-5-2016.part10.rar


http://www.mediafire.com/download/56ob65ow5523va3/ENGLISH+FOR+EXAM+25-5-2016.part11.rar


فيديو شرح عن البدايه 

https://www.facebook.com/osama.lion.14/videos/938431139599631/




​​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 سبتمبر 2016)

فندق بالمنطقة المركزية بالمدينة المنورة 
من تصميمي وإخراج م.بلال السنوسي 
مكتب الشبل



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 سبتمبر 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 سبتمبر 2016)

4 صور


مجمع Citylife السكني في ميلان، إيطاليا من تصميم مكتب زها حديد !


​





​














​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 سبتمبر 2016)

تصميم مميز لمهندسه موهوبه



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 سبتمبر 2016)

8 صور


تصميم داخلي مميز لشقة






































​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 سبتمبر 2016)

سباك مبدع يحب عمله ويبدع فيه .. 
شخص يحترم 
المفرووض ان المطلوب منه يطلع 22 خط ميه ل 22 شقه 
اى سباك تاني كان خلى المكان ده عباره عن شبكه عنكبوت 
انما الراجل ده خلى المكان زي مهو مستخدمش من المساحه ولا متر واحد بس كله بتشغيل العقل ..



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 سبتمبر 2016)

اعمل account الاول و بيديك 3 موديل مجانا فى اليوم
من Ahmed Talal Abdelaziz

http://3dsky.org/

http://3dsky.org/



​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 سبتمبر 2016)

3 صور


تصميم و رندر رائع
تصميم....
‎Ahmed Talal Abdelaziz












‎​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 سبتمبر 2016)

استخدام الخامات والاضائه راائع







​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 سبتمبر 2016)

ذهبت زها حديد
سيدة العمارة
واضعة أكبر بصمة وضعت لمعماري منذ العصور القديمة
ربما لا أكون مبالغ أذا قلت
أنه لم يأتي مثلها منذ عصر الفراعنة


تاركة أعمل ومشاريع غيرت وحركت الفكر المعماري
للطالب و الدارس و الممارس
ومن اكثر من أستفادت من الطبيعة ودمجها في تصميماتها
بتلقائية لا تحس بالأقتباس 
.
وهنا في هذا العمل الذي يشبه رأس فتاة بشعرها....
.
وداعا فتاة العمارة
تركتي فراغ في التكوين المعماري​​






​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 سبتمبر 2016)

صباح الخير من منزل على لبيب 
" اخر ما سكنه المعمارى حسن فتحى " .
درب اللبانه . القلعة . مصر . القاهرة












​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 سبتمبر 2016)

4 صور


الامارات -ملعب محمد بن راشد:
تصميمه يحافظ على برودة الملعب
يتسع ل ٦٠،٠٠٠ مشجع
يوجد بجانبه ملعب خاص بالتدريب


















​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 سبتمبر 2016)

5 مساقط أفقية لفيلات...




















​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 سبتمبر 2016)

تسليح السلالم ...

​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 سبتمبر 2016)

موقع يوفر لك ملف DWG / DXF للتحميل مجانا 2D & 3D وفورا لأي منطقة عبر العالم 
احصول أي خريطة في العالم بصيغة اوتوكاد او سكيتش اب
http://www.astucestopo.net/2016/04/blog-post_26.html



​​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 سبتمبر 2016)

Cultural center and theater dwg
ومشاريع أخري كثيرة متنوعة....
http://projectsdwg.info/cultural-center-theater-dwg/



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 سبتمبر 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 سبتمبر 2016)

الفرق بين المهندس والمقاول :7:




​
​​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 سبتمبر 2016)

​


نفس فكرة التصميم بأسلوب تنفيذ مختلف و أسهل
تثبيت تيوبات حديدية و تلبيسها بالخشب بعد التشطيب 




​​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 سبتمبر 2016)

زاوية نظر .. تحدد رؤية مختلفة !



​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 سبتمبر 2016)

3 صور



رياض ومدارس الأطفال
وتحرر الخطوط المنحنية
تحمس الطفل وتمثل حركاته الديناميكية

بعيدا عن الخطوط و الزوايا الحادة
صممها بثلاث إليبسات حلزونية

تعطي أفكار كثيرة لمشاريع مختلفة











​
​​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 سبتمبر 2016)

كتل معمارية
م. سمر فؤاد



​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 سبتمبر 2016)

سحر درجة البيج و الأزرق
والتصميم الداخلي



​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 سبتمبر 2016)

[URL=http://s1332.photobucket.com/user/sheir67/media/sheir67003/14370324_1145086572238539_6805885328480712847_n_zpsjiixeimu.jpg.html]

[/URL]




​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 سبتمبر 2016)

اللوحة بألوانها البنية والبيجات
تفيض علي الأثاث و السجادة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 سبتمبر 2016)

لابد ان يربط في كل ركن من أركان الكانة الأربعة سيخ
‏ولا تسمح بابتعاد التسليح عن الكانة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 سبتمبر 2016)

منطقه ضعف بين الارضيه والحائط الخرسانى فتم التكسيح بزاويه مناسبه
لتقاوم الاجهادات المتولده بهذه المنطقه
(تداخل عزوم )





​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 سبتمبر 2016)

م : سمر فؤاد


مهم من وجهه نظرى لتحقيق الواقعيه فى اى منظور ثلاثى الابعاد 
برنامج الماكس يحقق الواقعيه بعناصر مع بعضها تعمل بشكل متناغم 
بمعنى لايمكن ان تحقق الواقعيه ان وقع اى عنصر من العناصر ده مع بعض
المودلنج لو المجسم فيه تشويه معين سيظهر به خطوط سوداء واجزاء لايمكن حلها بالخامات
.....

الخامات وفى رايى ده اهم عنصر فيهم لو مكانش ليها عمق وكذا لير ولها بمب وريفلكشن ولو بسيط جدااا بتضيع الواقعيه لان وظيفتها فى امتصاص الضوء للظهور امام الكاميرا بشكل سليم ضاعت 
.......

الاضائه لو مكنتش منطقيه موزعه بشكل متناسق شدتها لا هى لاسعه من قوتها ولا هى ضعيفه ليس لها تاثير على محيطها 
لو مكانش فيه اضائه امبيانت اللى هى الاضائه الخارجيه المتمثله فى الفى راى دوم hdri
والظلال الناتجه عنها غير واضحه بتظهر المجسمات فلات بدون بعد ثالث قوى وطبعا كلنا عارفين ان من اهم الابعاد لظهور اى مجسم الظلال اللى بتنتج منه وده نقطه ناس كتير مش بتاخد بالها منها
........

اعدادات الرندر وده من اهم العناصر ايضا فهى المتحكم الاساسى فى عدم لسعان الضوء من الكولر مابينج 
وعلى وضوح الخامات وتقليل النويز بشكل مناسب وعلى الاستفاده من اعدادات الكاميرا خاصه لو استخدمت مؤثراتها وهج الاضائه او bloom and glare affects


واخيرا الكاميرا لتحقيق زوايا رؤيه ومشاهد ملفته للانتباه ومؤثره منظور قوى اكتر الموهوبين به مصورى الفوتوغرافيه لفهمهم كيفيه عمل مشهد قوى ومؤثر بعناصره من خلال زاويه الكاميرا واعداداتها 
العناصر ده مجتمعه وكلمه مجتمعه تجتها عشر خطوط 
تحقق الواقعيه حتى لو جهاز الكمبيوتر متوسط الموضوع مش بس امكانيات جهاز​م مهم من وجهه نظرى لتحقيق الواقعيه فى اى منظور ثلاثى الابعاد​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 سبتمبر 2016)

سؤال و جواب


س: ممكن اعرف بتجيبوا البلوكات الحلوه اللى خاماتها مظبوطة دى منين غير 3D werehouse عشان مفيهوش بلوكات بجودة عاليه كتير ..
و كمان موضوع تحويل البلوك من ماكس لسكيتش اب ياريت لو فى فيديو للشرح...
شكرا
.
ج: البلوكات اللي فيها تفاصيل اما بنجيبها من احد المواقع التالية 

3dmodel.vn sketchup.vn

www.sketchuptexture.com

 او عن طريق تحويل بلوكات الماكس للسكتش .. 
هي عملية بدها شوية مجهود لتظبيط البلوكة بس بتعطي نتيجة جيدة
واهم موقع لبلوكات الماكس 

www.3dsky.org



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 سبتمبر 2016)

أنعكس التصميم الخارجي علي الداخلي
وخصوصا للخشب




















​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 سبتمبر 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 سبتمبر 2016)

لماذا يتم البناء باستخدام نوعين من الطوب وبهذة الطريقة؟
.
الطوب الابيض خفيف فى الاحمال وعازل جيد للصوت والحرارة وبيعمل نوعين من الطوب فى نفس الحائط عشان يقلل من المسافات
.
بغض النظر عن التنويع في الطوب ده مالوش عله معينه لكن الطوب الابيض ده اسمه طوب رملي خفيف بيستخدم في المباني وعازل جيد للصوت والحراره لكن تماسكه بالمونه ضعيف....لذلك بيتم تطعيمه بالطوب الاسمنتي العادي وده في الغالب بيكون في اماكن تكسير علب ومواسير الكهرباء

​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 سبتمبر 2016)

فندق بمكة 
تصميمي من 15 سنة


​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 سبتمبر 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 سبتمبر 2016)

أمواج البلكونات الزجاج



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 سبتمبر 2016)

Arch Fo Aldenany
تصميم رائع لعمود (تحميل وجمالى ) ف نفس الوقت









​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 سبتمبر 2016)

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B5OVd-oKGKp8bk1NNHBUREVUeEU/edit




​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 سبتمبر 2016)

​ما السبب فى ذلك ؟؟؟
وكيف يمكن العلاج
.
​​​من وجهة نظري المتواضعه 
واحترام لرأيكم جميعا
ان شايف ان السبب الرئيسي عدم طرطشة السقف قبل المحاره (للزيادة من تماسك طبقة المحاره بالخرسانه )
مما أدى الى تساقط طبقة المحاره بالدهان
.

الرطوبة اولا لازم تجفيف المكان وعلاج السباكة اللي فوقك وبعدين تسيب السقف ينشف شوية وتجيب اديوند وتروب مع اسمنت وتمحر السقف​​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 سبتمبر 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أكتوبر 2016)

اسباب تكثيف الكانات فى الجزء الاول والاخير من العمود











لمقاومة قوى الزلازل والرياح نتيجة ضعف مناطق الاتصال بين الاعمدة والبلاطات 
ويفضل ان تستمر الكانات بداخل الكمرات و البلاطات

​​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 أكتوبر 2016)

رائع عند وضع تشكيلات شجرية أو شغل خشب أو لوجو الشركة
أو بالسكني.....
بارز عن الحائط....​
​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 أكتوبر 2016)

رائع عند وضع تشكيلات شجرية أو شغل خشب أو لوجو الشركة
أو بالسكني.....
بارز عن الحائط....



​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 أكتوبر 2016)

#م_وفاء_الدنينى

 
كيف تختار نوع تشطيب واجهة منزلك أو فيلتك ؟؟؟
سؤال يسأله الجميع لنفسه ماذا أفعل فى الواجهة
هل أدهن الواجهة دهانات بلاستيكية أم دهانات أسمنتية أم سيراميك مثل كثير من الناس أم من الحجر الصناعى المتعدد الاشكال والألوان أم من الحجر الفرعونى والهاشمى والكرانيش المنحوته .
كل نوع من أنواع التشطيبات له مميزاته وعيوبه ...
...
أولا الدهانات البلاستيكية:
لا بد أولا من إختيار مقاول تشطيبات يجيد العمل بالواجهات لأن الدهانات البلاستيكية للواجهات لابد لها من معجون حسب حالة الواجهة ويكون من الأنواع الجيدة وليست الرخيصة الرديئة والبلاستيك يكون من الدهانات ذات نسبة اكريليك عالية وهذه لها مميزاتها ولها عيوبها فمميزاتها إنها دهانات ناعمة الملمس باللون المطلوب وعيوبها أنه فى حالة ما إذا كان المقاول لا يمتلك الخبرة والعماله المدربة على أعمال الواجهات فكل ذلك سوف يذهب سدى ولن تتحمل الدهانات أشعة الشمس أو الأمطار.
ثانيا :- الدهانات الأسمنتية:
ذات الملمس المحبب مثل الرمال منها الناعم أيضا ومنها الخشن وتتميز بألوان عديدة ومميزة ولها ايضا عيوب ولها مميزات فمميزاتها أنها تتحمل أشعة الشمس والعوامل الجوية فهى فى الأساس مواد أسمننتية وعيوبها أنها تمتص الأتربة
من الجو وفى حالة الألوان الغامقة فسوف يتغير الشكل سريعا .
ثالثا :- السيراميك :
فهو شائعا فى هذه الأيام فى المحافظات الريفية لرخص سعرة لأنه توفر بالأسواق ولكن بجودة أقل ( الفرز الثانى والثالث ) وهو أيضا غير مستحب لكثيرا من الناس من ذوى الأذواق الراقية لأننا تعودنا على أن السيراميك فى حوائط المطبخ والحمام .
رابعا :- الحجر الصناعى :
كثر أيضا فى المحافظات لسهولة تصنيعة وأشكاله المتعددة ولكنه يفتقد إلى الروح فهو مظهر خالى من الروح ومن مميزاته سهولة تشكيلة بأشكال ومقاسات متعددة ومن عيوبه قصر عمرة على الحائط لأنه من أساس زيتى ( بولى ايستر ) ولا يمتص المياه مثل الحجر الطبيعى .
خامسا:- الحجر الفرعونى والهاشمى :
وهو شائع الإستخدام فى القرى السياحية والمجمعات السكنية ذات الطراز الفخم فهو له روح مميزة وله عمر طويل على الحائط لأنه يمتص المياه ومن مميزاته عزل الحوائط من أشعة الشمس صيفا فيكون المكان مكيفا بدون تكييف ومن عيوبه تكلفته الباهظه التى لايقدر عليها كثيرا من الناس....
...
...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 أكتوبر 2016)

الدليل الشامل فى اسس التصميم المعمارى لكلاً من :
الوحدات السكنية - الفنادق - المنتجعات السياحية - المطاعم - المسارح - المدارس - المستشفيات - المباني الرياض
ية - المراكز التجارية - البنوك - محطات الوقود - المتاحف - المساجد 
#مهندس_محمد_مجدي
لتحميل الكتاب PDF من مجموعة 
المكتبة الشاملة Architecture-Civil-Decoration
تصميم معماري وديكور

أقلب الصفحات بالضغط علي أسهم اليمين و اليسار

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...99847753.1073741968.1276011679&type=3&theater​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أكتوبر 2016)

جمال الموجات لا ينتهي
مع المعماري....



​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أكتوبر 2016)

البرجولات الخشب من أقوي العناصر التي أضافت 
للمعماري واللاندسكيبر...
تظلل وتسمح بمرور الضوء 
دون أشعة الشمس الحادة....
رائعة بالمباني وفي اللاندسكيب.....
وتضيف طبيعية بمادتها الخشب.....أو جمال لو بالكتل البيضاء
ومتألقة هنا بالصورة بعد ان رفعها عالية علي أعمدة إسطوانية معدنية​​








​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أكتوبر 2016)

عمارة تكعيبية...
وقوة التصميم....وكتله
وبروزات كتل البلكونات والسطح في اتجاهات مختلفة...
وأرتفاع المدخل الغاطس دبل هايت.....
واللعب بالكتل في حيز تصميمي صغير....



​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أكتوبر 2016)

من أجمل التأثيرات في الديكور الداخلي.....
الزجاج حول العمود والإضاءة بينهما....
بجمال مادة خلف مادة....



​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أكتوبر 2016)

تعاشق الخشب بقلب التصميم
مع ال solid الأبيض
والزجاج...
كأنهم layers



​​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أكتوبر 2016)

هذا النوع من الحجر رائع.....
إذا أحسن إستخدامه في التصميم
هو مكلف....ولكنه يتحمل الرطوبة و العوامل الجوية والزمن
والاهم انه يعطي تأثير رائع فخم تراثي من الطبيعة
بدرجتي لونيه البيجات المتضاده بفخامة و هدوء....



​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أكتوبر 2016)

تصميم فيلا ب عمان ..
اخر اعمالنا ولحظاتنا مع الاسكتش اب ونقول كفايه لحد كده ___ .. 
تصميم كلاسيك_
_Designed By :
Ahmed MOostfa && Mahmoud Azab



_​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أكتوبر 2016)

فيلا بكومبوند بالقطامية....
أضافة رائعة من المصمم بعمارة الظلال....



​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أكتوبر 2016)

5 صور



البنك المركزي بالعراق..المشروع من تصميم زها حديد،
التصميم مقيد إلى حد ما بالموقع، فبيظهر ضيق عند قاعدته، 
ولكنه بيبدأ بالاتساع عند المنتصف عشان يحسن كفاءة الوظائف..
عناصر الواجهة مكونة من أجزاء مفتوحة و مغلقة، اللي بتحاكي فكرة أمواج النهر أسفل المبنى..
الأجزاء دي بتعكس ديناميكية المبنى, وكمان بتوفر تنوع في مناطق الظل والنور في الفراغ الداخلي​​





















​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أكتوبر 2016)

الألوان الساخنة 

تعطي حياة بأختلاف درجاتها مع النبيتي.....
وعناصر معمارية مختلفة لمبني واحد أو مبنيين متجاوريين
خطوط الاباليق العريضة ساحرة بدرجتيها الغامقة و الفاتحة...
المباني التي تعلو الأرتدادت تأثيرها مميز وكأنها مدينة أخري حالمة تعلو المبني....
الجمال قد لا يحتاج الي مواهب عميقة....



​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أكتوبر 2016)

"حركة الهواء"

يتحرك الهواء من منطقة الضغط المرتفع الى منطقة الضغط المنخفض وتتناسب سرعته طرديا مع فرق الضغط بينهما,
تدفق الهواء داخل الفراغات المعمارية والعمرانية يعتمد على ذلك الاساس العلمي لذلك يجب على المعماري الاهتمام 
بتكوين مناطق ضغط مختلفة لتحريك الهواء بشكل جيد داخل الفراغات.




​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أكتوبر 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أكتوبر 2016)

تصميم مميز واللعب بالكتل......
كان يكون أروع لو الكتل الرزقاء تبقي بتأثير الخشب....مع ألوان بيجات...
حلو لما المعماري يضع أبتكاره في التصميم...
​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أكتوبر 2016)

هشام على الدين‎
من اعمالى بالسعوديه 
واجهه فيلا ع الطراز الاندلسى




​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أكتوبر 2016)

صورتين 



الأبداع بعيد عن الواقع.... لدينا...
يتخرج ألاف المعماريين كل سنة يحملون معظمهم مواهب و امكانيات معمارية كبيرة
وحتي هناك الكثيير منهم ....من لا يحمل تقدير يتناسب مع الموهبة التي يحملها بداخله....
و تمر سنوات بعد التخرج .....ويحدث تسرب لهذة المواهب مع أحتكاكات السوق....
من معاملة مقاولين وعمالة...الي انفراد كبار المعماريين بالتصاميم....الي اشتراطات الأحياء والبلديات..
الي تكاليف البناء و التشطيبات....الي اتعاب التصميم نفسها لا تحمس المعماري كفاية....
الي عدم فهم الملاك لطبيعة الفن المعماري وتذوقه كفاية
فتتسرب المواهب عام بعد أخر....

ولا أدري الخطاء منا نحن المعماريين...في وسط الظروف السابقة يجب أن لا نضحي بتلك المواهب....وأن نبذل مجهود أكبر في حسن توصيلها للمالك لأستمالته للناحية المعمارية...
وألا نتوقف عن الأطلاع علي التصاميم ...و الأبتكارات الجديدة بها..

فلقد تطورت التصميمات المعمارية في السنوات الأخيرة بشكل مذهل,....وأذا نظرنا الي بدايات حتي المعماري حسن فتحي فكانت تصاميمه متواضعة بسيطة....تتناسب مع ذلك الوقت.....
ولكنه مع كل تصميم جديد بدء يستميل الي التصميمات العربية من قباب....وتطورت معه بشكل سريع مذهل مع أيمانه بهذا الأتجاة الفطري للبناء....

كلما مررت بشوارعنا...نجد نسبة ما نراه مميز...أو رائع...أو يحمل فكر و أبتكار جديد
لا يتعدي 1% من المباني الجديدة....
فأين نحن من ذلك....وأين حتي أساتذة العمارة و المهتمين بها.....وأين الموهوبين في ذلك السوق
ولا أتكلم عن المشاريع الكبيرة...وحتي لو فيلا...أو سور....أو غرفة حارس ...أو بوابة
هل نتعامل علي قد فلوسهم....أو نأكل عيش...أو زي ما يعوز صحبه...

ولماذا قد يكون أصحاب المهن الاخري من أطباء...جراحين....تجار سيارات.....فندقة....مطاعم....ألخ
قد أستمالوا العميل لصالح مهنتهم أكثر منا...
خسارة أن تتسرب تلك المواهب بعيدا عن طريقها...
والتي ممكن أن تزيد من قيمه المبني ....بل والمباني المجاورة...بل بالمنطقة كلها







​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أكتوبر 2016)

"جائزة الآغاخان للعمارة 2016"


تم الإعلان عن المشاريع الفائزة بجائزة الآغاخان للعمارة 2016, المشاريع الفائزة هي:

1. مسجد بيت الرؤوف في مدينة داكا، بنغلادش.
(المعماري : مارينا تبسم)
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/…

2. مركز الصداقة في ريف غايباندا، بنغلادش.
(المعماري : Kashef Mahboob Chowdhury/URBANA)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/…3.
مكتبة هوتونغ للأطفال في مدينة بكين، الصين.
(المعماري : ZAO/standardarchitecture)

[url]https://www.facebook.com/media/set/…[/URL]4. 
متنزه سوبركيلين في مدينة كوبنهاغن، الدانمرك.
(المعماري : BIG Architects)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/…5. 
جسر الطبيعة للمشاة في مدينة طهران، ايران.
(المعماري : Diba Tensile Architecture)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/…6. 
معهد عصام فارس في مدينة بيروت، لبنان.
(المعماري : زها حديد)
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/…..............................

للمرة الاولى في تاريخ الجائزة يفوز مشروع ينتمى لمدرسة العمارة التفكيكية ولا يحترم الثقافة المحلية ولا يرتقي بجودة الحياة, 
قد يكون نوع من التكريم للمعمارية الراحلة "زها حديد" لكنها سابقة خطيرة في كل الاحوال.​​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 نوفمبر 2016)

grout concrete repair
الجراوت عباره عن بودره اسمنتية + براده حديد + الياف فيبر + مظافات خرسانية 
الجراوت يقوم باصلاح المناطق المتظررة في الخرسانة والمناطق المتعششة 
 ويعوض المناطق الضعيفة في الخرسانة ويقوم بمعالجة المناطق التي تتساقط منها الخرسانة حيث ان قوتة توازي ثلاثة اضعاف لقوة الخرسانة العادية







​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 نوفمبر 2016)

318 صورة



الهندسة المعمارية - جامعة المنصورة

مجموعة من مشروعات التخرج - الهندسة المعمارية - جامعة المنصورة - لسنة 2016

https://www.facebook.com/Mansoura.A...3640547413080/954194688024328/?type=3&theater



​

​​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 نوفمبر 2016)

مهندس بيختبر سباك في موقع فبيسألة 
- ايه ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻕ ﺑﻴﻦ (المقعد ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺑﻲ ﻭﺍلمقعد ﺍﻷفرنجي) ؟
ﻗﺎله: زي الفرق بين ﺍلحاكم ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺑﻲ ﻭﺍلحاكم ﺍﻷجنبي 
ﻗﺎل : ازاي ﻳعني !!
السباك : 
لو تحب ﺗﻐﻴﺮ ﺍﻷﻓﺮﻧﺠﻲ ﺗﻔﻚ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﻣﻴﺮ وبس. 
انما ﺇﺫﺍ تحب ﺗﻐﻴّﺮ ﺍﻟﻌﺮﺑﻲ ... ﻻﺯﻡ ﺗﻜﺴﺮ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺎﻡ ﻛﻠﻪ والبلاط والسراميك والمواسير يعني لازم تدمر البلاد كلها عشان تغير .... (المقعد العربي) !!
.




​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2016)

مجموعة مشاريع
سنة اولي


https://www.facebook.com/Arch.aroun...6599695187848/657109637803516/?type=3&theater




​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 نوفمبر 2016)

بلوكات معمارية إسلامية


مجموعة بلوكات معمارية إسلامية مقدمة من
Ain-design
بعضها تم إنشاءها بالكامل من الصفر، وبعضها تم تجميعها من بلوكات أخرى وتم الإشارة لذلك . 

لتحميل المجموعة من خلال الرابط التالي (378 ميجابايت) : 
http://www.mediafire.com/file/v59t595onas555m/AIN-DESIGN-COLLECTION-VOL1.rar


لتحميل كل بلوك منفصل من خلال الرابط الموجود في كل بلوك . 
لتحميل ملف PDF من الرابط التالي :

http://www.mediafire.com/file/f9caz0wbwzwn5hr/Ain-Design-Collection-Vol-01.pdf









​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 نوفمبر 2016)

مشاريع تخرج 







أستخدم الأسهم لقلب الصفحات

https://www.facebook.com/ArchitectC...870533523317/1364867956856908/?type=3&theater







​​
​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 نوفمبر 2016)

Tbilisi Public Service Hall | Massimiliano and Doriana Fuksas
أقتباس الطبيعة....وأورق الشجر
بشكل جديد
ومستويات لأرتفاعات مختلفة












​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 نوفمبر 2016)

موسوعة تصميم حضانة " روضة أطفال "

" مشاريع طلبة " من عدة جامعات ..
أكثر من 250 مشروع 

أستخدم الأسهم لقلب الصفحات

https://www.facebook.com/archiarts2...6816497115374/797328180397538/?type=3&theater

​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 نوفمبر 2016)

مشروع وركينج كامل جامعة عين شمس

بشمهندسين ده مشروع وركينج كامل جامعة عين شمس
** المشروع 60 لوحه كامله من الغلاف لحد التفاصيل
المشروع pdf
رابط التحميل 
http://adyou.me/X9Nq

المصدر
https://www.facebook.com/Arch.around.the.World/photos/a.216746771839807.1073741828.216599695187848/658331684347978/?type=3&theater




​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 نوفمبر 2016)

اكبر اكبر اكبر تجميعه للمشاريع 
تخرج من القاهره وعين شمس وفنون جميله والمطريه 
(معارض سيارت ومتاحف ونوادي...............)

بص باقا يا طالب بكاريوس
وانت يا طالب سنه تالته وكمان تالته وكمان تالته وتانيه
البوست دا مهم جدااااااااااااااااااا بص هو مهم اووووي كمان بالنسبه ليك
دا تجميعه لاكبر لنكات مشاريع عندنا على الصفحه
احنا جمعنالك كل البومات المشاريع اللي نزلت عندنا
يعني حتلاقي اكتر من 1000 مشروع هنا من دفعات مختلفه يعني اي دفعه عايز تشوف مشرعها بص على اللنكات دي
اوعى يفوتك البوست دا
متنساش تعمل شير لاصحابك اكيد حيستفيدوا
1-مشاريع تخرج دفعه 2011- 2012 هندسه القاهره
http://adyou.me/LVV9
2-مشاريع تخرج عين شمس 2011
http://adyou.me/LVV9
3-graduation project ain shamis
http://adyou.me/LVV9
4-مشاريع تخرج القاهره 2006
http://adyou.me/LVV9
5-مشاريع تخرج هندسة المطريه 2011
http://adyou.me/LVV9
6-Graduation cairo 2009
http://adyou.me/LVV9
7-مشاريع تخرج منوال هندسة المطريه 2003
http://adyou.me/LVV9
8-مشاريع تخرج منوال فنون جميله
http://adyou.me/LVV9
9-مشاريع نوادي صحيه وطبيعيه
http://adyou.me/LVV9
10-مشاريع تخرج منوال
http://adyou.me/LVV9
11-مشاريع تخرج المطريه 2010
http://adyou.me/LVV9
12-مشاريع تخرج هندسة المطريه 2010
http://adyou.me/LVV9
13-مشاريع متاحف
http://adyou.me/LVV9
14-مشاريع معرض سارات
http://adyou.me/LVV9
15-مشروع مركز ثقافي
http://adyou.me/LVV9
16-مشاريع مجمع محاكم
http://adyou.me/LVV9
17-مشاريع تخرج 2010 القاهره
http://adyou.me/LVV9
18-مشاريع تخرج فنون جميله 2016
http://adyou.me/LVV9
19-مشاريع تخرج 2009
http://adyou.me/7eeB

المصدر: 
https://www.facebook.com/Arch.aroun...6599695187848/657485317765948/?type=3&theater



​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 نوفمبر 2016)

كتاب مميز...

يساعدك لعمل رسومات تنفيذية كاملة 
شرح مفصل لعمل الرسومات التوضيحية والتفصيلية وشامل عن تعلم التصميمات التنفيذية 

　 ​http://goo.gl/DxgB6m

أو

http://www.mediafire.com/file/32kvdaru82ksdk5/تصميمات+تنفيذية+-+هشام+محمد+على.pdf




​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 نوفمبر 2016)

عناصر تنسيق المواقع

أستخدم الأسهم لقلب الصفحات

https://www.facebook.com/2761308027...6130802730591/366326687044335/?type=3&theater



​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 نوفمبر 2016)

إن كنت تحب الفن أو تحب أي شيء لا تستسلم حتى تنال النتيجة التي تريدها





الفرق بين الرسمتين 13 سنة ..




​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 نوفمبر 2016)

الهندسة روح الحضارات وعنوانها...​‎Hani Abd EL-Hfeez‎



​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 نوفمبر 2016)

ماكيت مدرسة....



​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 نوفمبر 2016)

نماذج واجهات مميزة

أستخدم الأسهم لقلب الصفحات


https://www.facebook.com/918390831591433/photos/a.1079230952174086.1073741890.918390831591433/1079231525507362/?type=3&theater



​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 نوفمبر 2016)

Helsinki University Main Library / Anttinen Oiva Architects
المربعات القوية الموديول المتكررة....
تضاد الأليبس المنحني الحر...
لتضيف سحر للتصميم












​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 نوفمبر 2016)

المهندس المصمم ��

​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 نوفمبر 2016)

Moffett Gateway Club | DES Architects + Engineers





​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 نوفمبر 2016)

المعمارى المحترم
د.احمد ميتو رحمه الله



​​
​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 نوفمبر 2016)

ايه احسن موقع لرفع الملفات بأنوعها...وأحجمها
بحيث يكون موقع سهل الاستخدام للرفع و التنزيل....والاهم كمان يحتفظ بالملفات اللي بننشرها لسنوات بدون ما تتلغي...أو تتمسح من الموقع...والناس بتلاقي اللينك ملغي....
أن جربت من سنوات طويلة ... موقع للصور فقط 

photobucket.com


وهو موقع مميز والحمد لله أحتفظ للصور لسنوات أكثر من 4 أو 5 سنوات حتي الان
ساعات فقط بيخفيها لساعات أو ليوم أو بكثيرة يومين...كل شهرين أو 3 تقريبا


.
بدور علي موقع كويس للملفات والكتب كبيرة الحجم,,,,?!!
لو تعرف أي موقع ياريت تقولنا...
.
الرد:
Hekmat M. Youssef 
Media fire عن تجربة اكثر من رائع
شكرا ....وبيفضل بالموقع علي طول...​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 نوفمبر 2016)

ينقسم المكان إلى 3 أقسام رئيسية Mobius Villa ذات سطح أخضر 
تحتوي على غرف للنوم وحمامات ومكاتب ومكتبات وقاعات للعب. 
Mountain Villa ذات تصميم صيني أصيل من العصور القديمة بحيث تسمح للكثير من الشمس أن تتخللها في النهار
تحتوي على ألواح لتوليد الطاقة الشمسية. Shell Villa
هو المكان المخصص لتربينات الرياح.







​​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 نوفمبر 2016)

الناس قدرت تتذوق السيارات.....بموديلاتها و أشكالها وأنحناءتها ومستوياتها
الناس قدرت تتذوق الموبيلات...بأشكالها وألونها ومستوياتها
الناس قدرت تتذوق الأزياء....بأشكالها و ألونها و أزواقها وموديلاتها
الناس قدرت تتذوق الأثاث و التحف....بأختلافها
.
ليه وقفت مع الناس علي العمارة !!....







 ....
وخصوصا السكنية
مع أن في هناك..... بدايات تذوق للمولات التجارية




​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 نوفمبر 2016)

أصله كان شغال فى مصنع اندومى قبل كده
 






​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 نوفمبر 2016)

الخروج خارج المسار



من طرق التصميم المميزة
خروج الكتل بره المسار الدائري أو الأليبس
سواء كان الشكل الدائري أو الأليبس كتلة أو لاندسكيب
بتعطي ديناميكية وحركة محببة لتكوين الكتل وترابطها






​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 نوفمبر 2016)

الأزراع المنكسرة 
بأنحناء

وبنفس العرض



جميلة الأزراع المنكسرة بأنحناء
تحوي بينها فراغ واسع للمشروع
وهروبها للخارج باتجاهات متعددة



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 نوفمبر 2016)

تخرج

البوكسات boxes وكانها أعين

تكوون الأطلالة
وتتطلع لجمال المياة
لحمام السباحة و للبحر




​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 نوفمبر 2016)

كتاب تطبيقات على عمارة البيئة 

(التصميم الشمسي للفناء الداخلي )

لتحميل الكتاب من الرابط








http://www.mediafire.com/file/8k5y9g6wzi5e81f/%D8%AA%D8%B7%D8%A8%D9%8A%D9%82%D8%A7%D8%AA+%D8%B9%D9%84%D9%89+%D8%B9%D9%85%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%A9+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A8%D9%8A%D8%A6%D8%A9.pdf

أو

http://adf.ly/1dmU9w



المحتويـــات :
الفصل الأول: الدراسات السابقة
• أثر الشمس في تحقيق حركة الهواء بالفناء الداخلي
• أساليب تحسين الأداء الحراري للفناء الداخلي
• العوامل المؤثرة على تظليل الفناء الداخلي
• أفكار لتبريد الفناء الداخلي
الفصل الثاني: دراسة مقارنة على ثلاثة أفنية داخلية
• دراسة مقارنة لنسب الأبعاد الهندسية للأفنية الثلاثة
• دراسة مقارنة للظلال وكميات الإشعاع الشمسي المستقبلة بواسطة أسطح وفتحات الأفنية الثلاثة
• أسس تصميم واجهات وفتحات الأفنية الثلاثة
• النتائج والتوصيات
الفصل الثالث: أسس تصميم الفناء الداخلي والفراغات المكشوفة في توشكي
• إستنباط الأبعاد الهندسية للفناء الداخلي بتوشكي
• التنبؤ بأماكن الفتحات بواجهات الفناء الداخلي بتوشكي
• النتائج والتوصيات.
دعواتكم، 

للتحفيز، الكتاب قرأته في 3 ايام

من صفحة

Architecture For Human



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 نوفمبر 2016)

قلمك ... إسكتشك ... نسكافيهك ... ✏



��












​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 نوفمبر 2016)

30 موقع للمهندس المعماري 








1- arch2o.com : موقع لمشروعات تخرج للطلبة على مستوى العالم غير المشروعات العالمية بـ Sketches وشرح عليها وموجود عليه مقالات معمارية 
1- arch2o.com : موقع لمشروعات تخرج للطلبة على مستوى العالم غير المشروعات العالمية بـ Sketches وشرح عليها وموجود عليه مقالات معمارية 
2- big.dk موقع عليه مجموعة من المشاريع الـ نفذتها شركة big و كل مشروع منهم ليه presentation للمشروع
3- http://architizer.com/ : موقع يهتم بأخبار العمارة والتقنيات الحديثة وعدد كبير من مشروعات طلبة عمارة
4- contemporist.com : موقع صور وشرح ل concepts مشروعات معمارية كتير
5- archinect.com : موقع يضم مجموعه كبيرة من المشروعات
6- residentialarchitect.com : مجموعة محترمة من المشروعات السكنية
7- archdaily.com : موقع هام جدا لانه معظم المشروعات العالمية موجودة عليه 
8- lifeofanarchitect.com : موقع هايل جدا وعليه Sketchesقوية
9- cpas-egypt.com : موقع عربى عليه pdf كتير لكتب ف العمارة "رسائل وابحاث وكتب "
10- www.slideshare.net : عليه كم ابحاث هايل power point عربى وانجلش
12- behance.com : معماريين شباب كتير عليه تقدروا تستفيدوا من شغلهم
13-dezzen.com
14-houzz.com 
15- aeccafe.com : سايت مهم جدا بس لازم تعمل سيرش صح وعليه داتا ممتازة 
16- freecadapps.com : موقع عليه files كاد جاهزة ممكن تستخدموها 
17- http://www.arcat.com/details/cad_details.shtml : تفاصيل اوتوكاد 
18- http://blog.designcelebrity.com/ : موقع عليه داتا كتير تخص الديزاين ومقالات مهمة مجال العمارة .
19- http://www.glassstairs.com/ : موقع عن انواع السلالم الزجاجية وتفاصيلها
20- http://www.arcat.com/ : موقع يحتوي على الاف التفاصيل و يمكن تحميلها على هيئة DWG
21- http://www.arab-eng.org/ : منتديات هندسية عربية 
22- http://www.zaha-hadid.com/ : موقع المعمارية زها حديد
23-http://www.rsh/-p.com/ : موقع المعمارى ريتشارد روجرز
24- http://www.architectureweek.com/ : مجلة متخصصة تعرض مجموعة كبيرة من المقالات و التصميمات لطلبة قسم العمارة
25- http://www.archello.com/en : موقع عليه مجموعة هامة من المشروعات العالمية 
26- http://visualizingarchitecture.com/ : موقع من احلى المواقع اللى ممكن تدخلها فى حياتك .. 
27- http://www.bustler.net/ : موقع مسابقات عالمية معمارية وevents عالمية تخص العمارة
28- http://www.e-architect.co.uk/ : مكتبة من المشروعات المعمارية
29- http://studentcompetitions.com/ موقع يخص المسابقات المعمارية
30- http://www.architecture.com/ : مجموعه كبيرة من المشروعات العالمي

Abdelaziz Nagaty





​​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 نوفمبر 2016)

باللاندسكيب
جلسات بحمام السباحة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 نوفمبر 2016)

علاقة الموجة بالدائرة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 نوفمبر 2016)

الكتل المنحنية مع الفلات flat
العناصر الرأسية بكتل المبني
اللعب بين المصمت و الزجاج الازرق
الموديول و الشبابيك المربعة
العراميس بالمصمت تتلاقي مع فريمات أو فواصل الزجاج





​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 نوفمبر 2016)

5 صور


اللعب بين البلكونات والزجاج 
و ال louvers الرأسية























​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 نوفمبر 2016)

مشروع مركز شباب رياضي
جامعه المنوفيه تانيه عماره الترم الاول 
Omar Hosny











​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 نوفمبر 2016)

مشروع بنك في جامعة دمشق ..
مشروعي باسم مسرة الحاج بجامعة دمشق 
فلسطينية الجنسية طالبة عمارة سنة ثانية 
المشروع تم استوحائه من الارض المطلوب العمل عليها حيث سحبت خطوط الموديول من الارض
لكي يكون للمشروع منسجم مع الارض وهذا هو للهدف من هذا المشروع ..
واخترنا ثلاث اشكال هندسية تمت المباعدة بينهم لكي نحصل علة هذا الشكل ..
وتم اختيار فكرة التصميت والفتح بهذه الطريقة لكي لا نقترب من شكل الفتح في المباني السكنية ولكي نعطي لهذا المشروع هيبة باعتبار هو بنك ..




​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 نوفمبر 2016)

الحائط البانوه أمام حائط المبني.....
ككاسر لأشعة الشمس و جمال

​




​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 نوفمبر 2016)

International Conference Center | Tabanlioglu Architects
مركز دولى للمؤتمرات

https://www.facebook.com/Ana.Me3mary/photos/pcb.1282857168402525/1282856795069229/?type=3











​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 نوفمبر 2016)

شيء محزن 
في حين انهم لا يبالون



​
​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 نوفمبر 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 نوفمبر 2016)

:7: :7:



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 نوفمبر 2016)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 نوفمبر 2016)

:7: :7:



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 نوفمبر 2016)

صورتين


Quantum Concept Museum | Vasil Velchev
متحف







​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 نوفمبر 2016)

Aspire indoor soccer complex, architecture, Qatar 
مجمع ملاعب كرة قدم مغلقة بقطر...

الكتلة المربعة....والكوليسترا الأورجانك
منحنية
واللاندسكيب يتهرب متموج للخارج
بأختلاف نجيلة وزرع أحواضه



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 نوفمبر 2016)

أنواع الجبسن بورد واستخداماتها
الأبيض للاسقف اوالحوائط العاديه
الأخضر للحمامات
الأحمر للمطابخ
._
Ahmed Khalil
الجبسن بورد ليس ضد للحريق او للرضوبه ... هوة فقط مقاوم لفتره زمنيه لللحريق لو للرطوبه والمياه_
_


_​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 نوفمبر 2016)

Folding architecture
تقسيمات المثلثات المختلفة 
الاتجاة والمساحات








​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 نوفمبر 2016)

جمال أرتدادت المبني









​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 ديسمبر 2016)

الأعمدة...
نسيجها مع السقف....


4 صور 

تصميم مطار






































​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 ديسمبر 2016)

تدرج الشرائط ...
تشكل كتل مشروعه....​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 ديسمبر 2016)

كتاب الانشاء المعماري للدكتور محمد عبدالله
8 ميجا 
124 ورقة
ميديافاير

http://www.mediafire.com/file/ndd13ftdex171et/!+الإنشاء+المعمارى+د-محمد+عبدالله.pdf

أو

http://adf.ly/1gO6jj






​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 ديسمبر 2016)

كتاب أسس التصميم والتشكيل العمراني 


#urban
#design
#تصميم_عمراني

اللينك

http://www.file-upload.cc/mxd4p7b3k3m2

أو

https://www.mediafire.com/?3th8be13a59x36x




​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 ديسمبر 2016)

كتب عن نظريات تخطيط المدن

http://www.file-upload.cc/vf16zrt5mjix
http://www.file-upload.cc/uxipp4isd8jv



​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 ديسمبر 2016)

كيف تصنع نموذجاً معمارياً بنفسك .....؟!!
طرق العمل ووالمواد الأدوات المستخدمة إليك هذا الالبوم ستجد على كل صورة خطوات العمل للآلية المستخدمة وبعض النماذج التي عملها بالفعل 
...............................................
بعض الفيديوهات المساعدة أيضاً 
Part 1. Architectural Model Making: Tools & Materials
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47lD_XQ5ID8
Part 2. Architectural Model Making: Scaling & Cutting
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iV093Yo1Ab4
Part 3. Architectural Model Making: Gluing and Connecting
https://www.youtube.com/watch/?v=hytDc_mtW-A
...................................................................
عرض لنماذج عديدة بمختلف المواد والكتل المعمارية 
https://www.pinterest.com/explore/architecture-model-making/ 
http://l.facebook.com/l.php…
...................................................
بعض الطرق والأشكال لكيفية عمل الفرش الداخلي والخارجي للنموذج 
https://l.facebook.com/l.php…
https://l.facebook.com/l.php…




​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 ديسمبر 2016)

100 كتاب معماري عربي و انجليزي


هل تعلم.....يوجد الكثير من لينكات الكتب المعمارية باللينك هنا
أكثر من 100 كتاب عربي و انجليزي
كل ما عليك فعله هو الضغط علي photos 
(كما بالصورة)
ثم تضغط
architectural books
حتلاقي كل الكتب ولينكاتها بالضغط علي صورة الكتاب

https://www.facebook.com/pg/arch4human/photos/?tab=album&album_id=578529592192377



​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 ديسمبر 2016)

كتاب “دليل العمارة والطاقة”


يتناول كل متطلبات العمارة الخضراء التي يحتاجها المهندس المعماري
في تصميمات المباني في المناطق المختلفة بأنحاء جمهورية مصر العربية
طبقاً لطبيعة مناخ كل منطقة. 

أعده نخبة من أساتذة الجامعات المصرية ومراكز البحوث عن موضوع الطاقة والعمارة في مصر.



http://wagihyoussef.tumblr.com/post/39830540586/كتاب-دليل-العمارة-والطاقة-يتناول-كل-متطلبات





​


----------



## الهياشي (19 ديسمبر 2016)

مشاء الله 
الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## أنا معماري (20 ديسمبر 2016)

الهياشي قال:


> مشاء الله
> الله يعطيكم العافية


جزاك الله خير...


----------



## أنا معماري (23 ديسمبر 2016)

الي بيسلم مشاريع الايام دي حمل







اضخم #مكتبة_فوتوشوب_معماري



( الجزء الأول ).. 

تابعونااا باستمرار عشان متفوتكوش باقي الأجزاء








1/ #Bedrooms :
https://www.mediafire.com/?tc6gzyy66v50136

2/ #Dinning tables :
https://www.mediafire.com/?k5sqxamd1c1a5tm

3/ #Bathrooms




https://www.mediafire.com/?w2r9nqsrgkq4cn2

4/ #Reception



:
https://www.mediafire.com/?a16e80x1wulop4m




​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 يناير 2017)

في عدم أستغلال لأمكانيات الدارسين في الجامعات عندنا 
سواء طلاب و أصحاب الماجستير والدكتوره...وأمكانيتهم ومصاريفهم لصالح العملية التعليمية....
يعني ألاف المشاريع والبحوث و الرسالات بيكون أيه مصيرها غير الأدراج,,,
بعد ما بيتكبد الطالب الجهد والمال و التفكير....
وليه لا يشتركوا في تطوير التعليم....

يعني مثلا يتم حصرهم لمشاكل مثلا التنفيذ و عيوبه و أصلاحه والحلول. بالصور و الفيديوهات....
او مثلا حصر لمواد التشطيبات بالعينات المستخدمة بالسوق المحلي و العالمي.....
أو شرح تفاصيل الشوبدروينج وتنفيذها بفيديوهات تعليمية ثري دي أنيميشن مع طرق التثبيت ....
أو ربط الكليات برجال الصناعة و التشييد....​بدعوتهم بإستمرار ومشاركتهم مع الطلاب في نماذج وعينات وتبرعات عينية أو أفكار مشاريع حية أو بحوث حية....
أو جمع الطرز مثلا المعمارية في كتب فاخرة بأسم الدفعة...
أو المشاركة الجماعية في عمل كتاب مبهر وفعال بدلا من الكتب فقيرة المعني و المحتوي ومقتطعة المعلومات و تفتقر لتسلسل الأفكار......والمنقولة و المترجمة بدون تفاعل.....
مش بس في عمارة ...ولا بهندسة....بل بجامعاتنا كلها....

في فرق الطالب يطلع عادي لا علاقة بالواقع العملي....أو طالب يتفاعل مع المستوي العالمي......​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 يناير 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 يناير 2017)

بلادنا تفتقر للفن المعماري....لأن المعماري لم يأخذ حظه بعد.....
فهو بين ضغوط... سرعة إنهاء العمل.....وقله فرص العمل والمعروض من العمل.....والمرتب والاتعاب.....وقوانين البناء...
ودخلاء المهنة من مهندسين مدني ومقاولين علي التصميم المعماري....وعدم فهم الملاك لقدراته حتي الان..
وعدم ظهورالمعماريين بعد في الشو الأعلامي الذي شمل الان معظم طوائف وفئات العمل....

فالمعماريين هم صانعي الخيال ومستقبل الأمم وأحلام المستخدمين ....وتحويله لواقع يري و يحس...









​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 يناير 2017)

[FONT=&quot] إذا أردت حياة سهلة، فلا تكن معماري ..



​
​[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 يناير 2017)

[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot]Jockey Club Innovation Tower
Zaha Hadid
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]


[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## أنا معماري (2 يناير 2017)

فكرة تصميم لمتحف










​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 يناير 2017)

Inspiration ...














​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 يناير 2017)

ضخم #مكتبة_فوتوشوب_معماري



( الجزء الثاني ).. 

تابعونااا باستمرار عشان متفوتكوش باقي الأجزاء 











1/ #Light



:

https://www.mediafire.com/?hulibnr7i7m56uu


2/ #Carpet :

https://www.mediafire.com/?pyi171d49ysg4y7


3/ #Office_furniture 





https://www.mediafire.com/?xp5au9pr3zpafh3


4/ #Pergola:

https://www.mediafire.com/?mo9w7mgu34v98t4


#مكتبة_فوتوشوب 



^_^ 



^_^ .






​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 يناير 2017)

رائعة فرنك جاري
مبني كلية تكنولوجيا بسيدني....
ولقيت نقد بانها أحسن كيس كبير مكرمش....
the most beautiful squashed brown paper bag
























​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يناير 2017)

أعمال الصب

أولاً : قبل الصب :
1. مراجعة وجود معايير للرمل والزلط.
2. مراجعة والتأكد من صلاحية الخلاط للعمل وصلاحية الهزاز للعمل.
3. مراجعة كفاية ونوعية تشوينات الصب : رمل ، زلط ، أسمنت ، مياه.
4. مراجعة وجود مخروط إختبار الـslump وجاهزيته.
5. مراجعة وجود العدد الكافي من فرم مكعبات الخرسانة.
6. مراجعة رش الشدة الخشبية بالماء قبل الصب .
7. مراجعة ترتيب مراحل الصب مع المشرف المسئول عن الصب والفورمجي.
8. مراجعة تحديد أماكن فواصل الصب، فواصل التمدد والإنكماش ، فواصل الهبوط.
9. مراجعة وجود عيار مياه محدد للخرسانة.
10. مراجعة وضع البسكوت أسفل حديد بلاطات السقف وأسفل الحديد السفلي للكمرات وبين أجناب الكمرات وحديد التسليح.
11. عمل سكك مناسبة للصب على إرتفاعات مناسبة.
12. تثبيت مناسيب الصب جيداً لكل عامود والتأكد من وضع المنسوب للفورمجي.
13. التأكد من أن إرتفاع الصب لا يزيد عن 33 أمتار كحد أقصى

.ثانياً : أثناء الصب :
1. مراجعة والتأكد من دقة نسب الخلط وخاصة المياه .
2. التأكد من دمك كل جزء ينتهي صبه جيداً وخاصة الكمرات بدون أن يلامس الهزاز الميكانيكي حديد التسليح قدر الإمكان.
3. التأكد من إتمام فرمجة سطح الخرسانة جيداً للجزء المنتهي منه.
4. قياس سمك البلاطات بإستمرار والتأكد من إنتظام سمك البلاطة حسب المطلوب.
5. رفع الخرسانة الزائدة أولاً بأول قبل الشك والتأكد من إستواء ونظافة كل الأسطح بعد إكتمال الصب.

ثالثاً : بعد الصب :
1. التأكد من إستمرار معالجة الخرسانة لمدة سبعة أيام بعد الصب على الأقل.
2. التأكد من فك الشدات بطريقة صحيحة:
– رش مياه جيداً قبل الفك.
– الفك بإستخدام عتلات وبحرص مع المحافظة على أسطح و زوايا الخرسانة المصبوبة سليمة.
3. متابعة نتائج تكسير مكعبات الخرسانة في جدول متابعة منظم بالتواريخ.
​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يناير 2017)

ميزة الأطلاع علي شغل الغير المميز....
هو أخذ فكرة ...أو فكرة واحدة....ولو خطوة واحدة
يعني مثلا الشجر هنا ودرجات ألوانها المختلفة وشكلها دي خطوة...
بعد كده ممكن نبحث في اليوتيوب ازاي بتتعمل...هل بالسفنج؟!....أو بمادة أخري أحتمال
ولو عندك فكرة ازاي تتعمل ...اكتبها في الردود


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Rf_bejdO8g

و

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-9XwdK8pFk

و

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gwO8VRxdeo








​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 يناير 2017)

نصائح فى عمل مشروع التخرج


هذه نصائح نقدمها لطلبة العمارة الذين يفكرون فى عمل مشروع التخرج بأنفسهم ،
وهى عبارة عن نقاط قد تكون مفيدة للبعض ، خصوصا انها من واقع تجربة ...
والنصائح فى هذا الأمر كثيرة ، لكنى اخترت منها مارأيت فيها الملاحظات الصغيرة التى قد لاينتبه اليها كثير من الطلاب 
الذين تشغلهم سكاشن تصحيح البلانات وتقديم الأفكار وتطويرها ومتابعة العمل مع الأساتذة .. 

وقد سردناها فى نقاط سبع كما يلى :-

1- يجب ان تعرف قبل البدء فى العمل ان اجهزة " اللاب توب " ليست مخصصة لتلك المهمة .. 
اغلب المكاتب الخارجية تعتمد بشكل رئيسى على اجهزة الوورك ستيشن لانها اقوى واسرع وتتحمل ثقل الملف 
لذلك اذا كنت ستستخدم لاب توب فيجب على الاقل ان لايكون اقل من core i7 .. ، 
لأن مادون ذلك سيسبب لك متاعب كثيرة وسيقف كثيرا اثناء العمل .. 
وهذا سيضيع منك وقتا انت بحاجة اليه ...

2- تذكر جيدا ان تحتفظ بنسخة من العمل كلما انجزت مرحلة ما ... ورفعها مثلا على " ميديا فاير " .. 
حتى اذا حدثت كارثة ما فى جهازك يكون لديك نسخة احتياطية .. !

3- معرفة الدكتور المشرف واعضاء الهيئة المعاونة بجهودك الذاتية فى المشروع نقطة هامة فى صالحك .. 
وستجد دعما لك اثناء المناقشة ..

4- النقطة السابقة يجب ان تستغلها فى مساعدة الدكتور لك على الإنتهاء من مرحلة البلانات قبل التسليم بشهر .. 
وترك هذا الشهر لمرحلة الرفع 3D ..

5- استغل الأوقات الفارغة الأن فى اعداد مكتبة بلوكات لديك تحوى .. " اشجار - سيارات - اشخاص - ..الخ " ومكتبة خامات .. 
لان اعداد هذه الأشياء اثناء العمل فى المشروع سيستهلك منك وقتا كبيرا كان من الممكن ان تنجز فيه مهاما اكثر اهمية ...

6- استغل اى وقت فراغ لديك اثناء التيرم فى التدريب المستمر على الماكس والفوتوشوب وعمل مشاريع - ولو صغيرة - 
ودراسة الخامات والإضاءة و دراسة اساليب البوست بروداكشن .. ودراسة افكار تصميم الشاسيهات ..

7- ربما النصيحة الأهم - من وجهة نظرى - ... لاتخض التجربة لأول مرة .. ! .. الأمر ليس مسابقة تشترك فيها ... 
هناك الكثير من الأمور التى يجب تداركها ومدارستها قبل الدخول فى خطوات العمل ... على سبيل المثال .. 
التدرب على " تقفيل " خطوط الكاد جيدا قبل الرفع 3D .. اساليب نمذجة عناصر اللاند سكيب بالصورة الصحيحة ... 
ترتيب خطوات العمل فى المشروع .. حتى اذا بدأت فى العمل يكون لديك الخبرة الكافية للتعامل مع المشاكل 
التى تحدث غالبا فى البرامج فلا تقف عندها كثيرا ...
واخيرا لاتجعل فكرة القيام بالمشروع بمجهودك الذاتى تخيفك ...، مادمت تتدرب جيدا على البرامج وتتابع مع الدكتور المشرف عليك اولا بأول ..
ايضا هناك ورش كثيرة على " يوتيوب " من الضرورى ان تتابعها .. وهناك ورشة للمهندس كريم حازم 
يشرح فيها خطوات العمل فى مشروع التخرج خطوة بخطوة .. ،
وكلما بدأت فى الإستعداد مبكرا تكون فرص تصحيح الأخطاء كبيرة ...​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 يناير 2017)

مشروع تصميم فيلا اولى عماره 2016‎ أكاديمية كولدج بالمنصورة

https://www.facebook.com/pg/arch4human/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1361667983878530



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 يناير 2017)

ألفار آلتو - Alvar Aalto

" الهدف النهائي للمعماري ... هو انشاء جنة .
كل بيت ، كل منتج من منتجات العمارة ... يجب أن يكون 
ثمرة سعينا لبناء جنة دنيوية للناس ."


​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 يناير 2017)

كتاب تخطيط المدن
#اسلوب_ومراحل

لـ رئيس قسم التخطيط العمراني جامعة الازهر





( دكتور – عاطف حمزه )





الكتاب بيتناول كيفية تخطيط المدن و الخطوات العملية فى التصميم ،
مقدمة عن علم التخطيط , المقومات الدراسية لأعمال التخطيط , درسات الهيكل العمرانى , درسات شبكات البنية الأساسية , 
درسات السكان , الدرسات الأقتصادية , وضع التخطيط العام , التخطيط التنفيذى.






للتحميل : 









https://www.mediafire.com/?oa77paie4ty2nzo




​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 يناير 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 يناير 2017)

[FONT=&quot]5 صور



قام المعماريون من مكتب Vo Trong Nghia Architects 
بتصميم مقترح لمبنى بلدية للمدينة الفيتنامية Bac Ninh 
على شكل برجين توأمين تغطي النباتات مساطبهما المتدرجة.

ويشتهر المكتب المعماري الفييتنامي بعمارته المغطاة بالنباتات الخضراء ومنشآت البامبو وقد قام باتباع مقاربته الشهيرة هذه في تصميم المنشأ الذي يشغل موقعاً من سبعة هكتارات في مركز المدينة شمال البلد.
تمت تسمية المبنى "مبنى بلدية المدينة الأخضر" ليمثل طموح الحكومة من أجل تطوير مدينة أكثر توفيراً للطاقة.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]"تم تصميم المبنى منتزه شاقولي ليؤمّن لاندسكيب أخضر للمدينة. تم تصوره كرمز جديد للمدينة يوحّد الخضرة مع الثقافة معاً." على حد تعبير المعماريين.

سيشغل أحد البرجين مكاتب الحكومة بينما سيكون ضمن البرج الثاني مركز المواطنين ومكاتب الحزب.
تميل كتلتا البرجين باتجاه بعضهما من الأعلى ضمن حركة رمزية الهدف منها تمثيل الاحترام المتبادل بين الحكومة والمواطنين.
ما تبيّن المخططات البرجين متصلين من أربعة نقاط بين الطوابق 7 و 188 
من خلال ممرات مزروعة إضافةً إلى قاعدة مغطاة بالعشب.

من المفترض أن يضم الطابق الأرضي مركزاً ثقافياً بواجهات زجاجية تطل على مرج الطريق.
بينما سيضم آخر طابق سطح مراقبة ليسمح للمواطنين من الاستمتاع بمشاهدة المدينة.[/FONT]




















​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 يناير 2017)

#فرانك_جيري#Frank_Gehry
لو كان المعماري يعلم منذ البداية ما سيؤول إليه المشروع في مراحله النهائية ، فإنه لن يصممه اصلاً ...
​Abdelaziz Nagaty




​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 يناير 2017)

#ريتشارد_ماير#Richard_Meier
لا يوجد عمل كامل ، ولا يوجد مبنى نال اعجاب الجميع ، لا بد من انتقادات غاضب
ولكن العمل المعماري الناجح هو الذي تدور حوله النقاشات والمسجالات ..






​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 يناير 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 يناير 2017)

معلومة مهمة فى تنفيذ الصحى
لابد ان يكون اتجاه طبه التسليك فى نفس اتجاه مرور مياه الصرف وليس العكس ....
لان وجود طبه التسليك عكس اتجاه المياه يمثل ضغط دائم علي طب
ه التسليك مما يؤدى الى اتلافها مع الوقت
وايضا يسبب مشاكل لعامل الصيانه لان خروج مياه الصرف ستكون فى اتجاه العامل........
ويراعى ايضا ان يكون توصيل خط الصرف المثبت فى المبنى بالخط الارضي عن طريق جلبه توصيل بجوان
للسماح بحركه المواسير داخل الجلبه اذا حدث هبوط طفيف بالمبنى
وعدم استعمال هذه الجلبه والتوصيل المباشر عن طريق الجلبه اللصق يؤدى الى 
كسر عند منطقه التوصيل لو حدث هبوط ولو طفيف للمبنى






​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يناير 2017)

ملفات أوتوكاد لتفاصيل السلالم اتوكاد الدقيقة 
17 ملف في رابط واحد في صيغة الأوتوكاد


http://www.mediafire.com/file/21a75b7l4mu5jrl/%D8%AA%D9%81%D8%A7%D8%B5%D9%8A%D9%84+%D8%AF%D8%B1%D8%AC+-+%D8%AE%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AF+%D8%A7%D8%A8%D9%88+%D8%AD%D8%AF%D9%8A%D8%AF.rar



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يناير 2017)

جميل تبادل الكتل مع الاعمدة.....ومفاجأة دبل هايت بالدورين الأخير....
مع أستخدامات الحجر بألوانه....ولون مميز للزجاج
من السوق العقاري...

​​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يناير 2017)

تم استلام محاور القواعد لعمارة وفندق صادق الحبيشي منطقة المعاين بمسطح 560 متر
من تصميم واشراف المهندس . وائل الفقيه
.
وهنا بعض الامور الواجب اتباعها .
من الامور الهامه والواجب التركيز عليها عند استلام الخنزيرة والمحاور 
1. هز الخنزيرة جبد والتاكد من ثباتها 
2. ان تكون الخنزيرة شقله ميزان ماء 
3. ان يكون احد اظلاعها على الاقل موازيا لاد اضلاع الارضيه .
4. ان ترفع عن مستوى الارض من 50 سم الى متر ونصف بحسب طبيعة الموقع .
5. يرفع الاتجاه العرض عن الاتجاه الطويلي بفارق 2.5 سم لكي لا تتلاصق خيوط المحاور مع بعضها.
6. التاكد من اخذ الزاوية جيد 3.4.5 .
7. مراجعة نقطة توقيع المبنى .
8. مراجعة كافة الابعاد بين المحاور في جميع الجهات .
9. ترقم المحاور ويدق مسمارين عند كل محور
​

​​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يناير 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يناير 2017)

6 صور


مساقط افقية لمساكن تتميز بوجود فناء داخلي ..










































​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 يناير 2017)

بلوكات أوتوكاد
للمهندس المعمارى كاملة 
فى ملف اوتوكاد واحد بحجم 57 ميجا 

رابط التحميل 


http://www.mediafire.com/file/jptx36u2qyy974v/thuvientonghop.dwg



​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 يناير 2017)

أحد أساليب تعليم الطلبه بالخارج هو رسم البلان نسبه 1:1 الإحساس
بالحيز والسيركوليشن ...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 يناير 2017)

ما نوع الانهيار للكمرة ؟ وكيفية تفاديه ؟
.
انهيار قص . زياده عدد الكانات





​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 يناير 2017)

سباك يوفر بالمياه
وديه فكره هايله لتوفير المياه ياريت ندرسها وتنميتها صح



​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 يناير 2017)

​


جميل تبادل الكتل مع الاعمدة.....ومفاجأة دبل هايت بالدورين الأخير....
مع أستخدامات الحجر بألوانه....ولون مميز للزجاج
من السوق العقاري...










​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 يناير 2017)

تأثير الفن الإسلامي ببساطته في التصميم....
من أرشات و كوليسترا وصفاء الأبيض...
مبني من قطر...






​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يناير 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يناير 2017)

‎Enas Salah‎ 
مبنى مكتبي تصميم جميل...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يناير 2017)

م. وفاء الدنينى‎
تكبير مسطح الزجاج الخارجى يساعد على 
دخول الطبيعة الخارجية لداخل المنزل



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يناير 2017)

لكل الي كانو منتظرين منا العدد هذا 









................
 لن نطيل عليكم نضع بين يديكم رابط تصفح وتحميل العدد الاول من سلسلة مجلاتنا الهندسية التعليمية والتي في كل عدد تختص بموضوع معين ...
https://issuu.com/074363/docs/________
لاي مشكلة في التحميل تواصلو معنا على الخاص 




لاتنسو الدعم لايك 



 وشير 




استفيد وخلي غيرك يستفيد 

















ملاحظة: 
تداولوها عبر هاش تاج
#إعمار_معماريات #معماريات #عدد_تصميم_المستشفيات ..
ننتظر تعليقاتكم وانتقاداتكم البناءة بكل ود وسرور 







​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يناير 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يناير 2017)

Hesham Omar
كنت عامل ماكيت مشروع مركز ثقافي في التجمع الخامس
كله بالايد اتمنى يعجبكم








​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يناير 2017)

وجدت هذا البوست يتكلم عن ترخيص المباني في الجزائر.....وأعتقد 
أنه يمثل كثيير من الدول العربية....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يناير 2017)

السلام عليكم ....انا طالب في جامعة الرفاق في طرابلس ليبيا 
واسمي معاوية عبد العاطي بن زايد 
امس كان مشروع تخرجي تحت عنوان مركز رياضي في وسط مدينة طرابلس الحديث 
ويتكون المشروع من مجموعة من الملاعب الرياضية ومسبح الاولمبي وصالة بناء الاجسام مع اضافة رياضات غير موجودة في بلادنا 
وهي ملعب للهوكي الجليدي وملاعب اسكواش كما تم توفير نشطات ترفيهية مثل قاعة البلياردو و تنس طاولة ومطعم ومقهي 
يسع الي 250 شخص ومحلات تجارية وفراغ خاص للاطفال ويضم المركز ايضاء منتجع صحي للاستجمام مع الخ​[FONT=&quot]دمات المكملة
مثل المغسلة والصيانة وموقف للسيارات تحت الارض مع احترام ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة في التصميم ودمجهم في المجتمع 

وقد تم التصميم علي مبدأ المباني الصديقة للبيئة فقد تم تعويض المساحة المغطاء في الارض بوضع حديقة في السطع والواح الطاقة الشمسية واعادة تدوير المياه للاستخدام في وظائف اخراي مع الاستفادة الصحيحة من مياة الامطار مع استخدام مواد البناء الغير ضارة بالبيئة بختصار مركز طرابلس الرياضي يجب أن يكون ممتع وصمم المبني كمعلم ونقطة جذب ، 

مبنى تتوفر فيه كل من الفراغات الأفقية والعمودية في بيئة ثلاثية الأبعاد. ويوفر فرصة لتمتع لزواربالتغيرات في ارتفاعات المبنى، وفي نفس الوقت يجمع الناس معا في مسقط افقي مفتوح، إنه مبنى مليء بمفاجآت سارة في كل منعطف وكذلك في كل تغير في مناسيب المبنى المختلفة اتمناء من الله ان ينال اعجابكم .

[/FONT]​





















[FONT=&quot]


[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يناير 2017)

تصميم ادمن الصفحه لواجهه مبنى قائم بالفعل
م : سمر فؤاد

​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يناير 2017)

سبب المشكله دى اية؟!
.
مافيش تكثيف كانات
مفروض تكثيف الكانات اسفل واعلي العمود
.
وضعف ف مقاومه الخرسانه ..



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يناير 2017)

كراك تيب - CRACK TAPE 
هو شريط ذاتى اللصق بيتصنع غالبا من الفيبر جلاس لعلاج الفواصل والشروخ .. 
كمان من أهم مميزاته أنه بيلتصق على الأسطح المختلفة بالضغط عليه يدوياً و بيستعمل كتسليح لأماكن الفواصل والشروخ والثقوب.

و لكن أشهر استخداماته هى :
- تشطيب فواصل البانوهات للقواطيع المصنعة من ألواح الخشب أو الجبس أو الفوم أو الواح المارموكس بورد.
- علاج شروخ البياض للحوائط والأسقف.
 - علاج الثقوب التى يقل قطرها عن عرض الشريط.



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يناير 2017)

*‎Mohammed Dahy‎*
_صورة جمعت دراسة 5 سنين هندسة وخبرة صنايعى مبانى (بنا) لا تقل عن 30 سنة ._​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يناير 2017)

طبعا الصورة من صور الاستهتار
المفترض ان اقصى ارتفاع لصب الخرسانة لا يزيد عن 1.20 - 1.50 متر
لكن اللى فى الصورة هيتسبب فى حدوث انفصال حبيبى SEGREGATION
و بالتالى ضعف الخرسانة وعدم تحقيق القيم المطلوبة لمقاومة الخرسانة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يناير 2017)

خلوا بالكم من المكعبات







​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يناير 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 يناير 2017)

1000 سؤال فى الهندسه المعماريه 



 والمدنية 




للتحميل من هنا 













https://www.mediafire.com/?lty9n30pbllbe9u

أو

http://www.file-upload.cc/ip94whn0s5k3




​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 يناير 2017)

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ذاك العامل البسيط 
الذي يشتغل معك والمغلوب على أمره 
قهرته الظروف فلا تزده قهرا فوق قهر
توليت أمره و أصبحت وصيا عليه ،ليس عبدا عندك ،فكلنا عبيد لله،لا تكلفه فوق طاقته
لا تؤخر أجرته ،لا تغض الطرف عن حقوقه،صاحب المشروع سيحصل على مشروعه ،و صاحب الشركة سيربح أمواله ،و أنت ؟
تذكر أن هناك وقفة بين يدي الله لرد المظالم إلى أهلها .
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]





[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 يناير 2017)

مجموعة رائعة متنوعة من تصميمات 
مسارح وقاعات مؤتمرات وقاعات محاضرات ..


أستخدم الأسهم لتغيير الصفحات

https://www.facebook.com/Hayat.M3marii/posts/724710104372542



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 يناير 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 يناير 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 يناير 2017)

7 صور



مشروع استاد النادي الأهلي .. 
أشرف جمال البحيري .. جامعة بني سويف الفرقة الرابعة .. 
د/أحمد شيبة ..

​​































​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 يناير 2017)

اللعب بين الأبيض و الأسود....
والكتلة تخترق سقف المدخل بأمتدادها



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 يناير 2017)

الجمال والروعة





بس للاسف غليت اوى





​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 يناير 2017)

ألفار آلتو - Alvar Aalto
" الهدف النهائي للمعماري ... هو انشاء جنة .
كل بيت ، كل منتج من منتجات العمارة ... يجب أن يكون 
ثمرة سعينا لبناء جنة دنيوية للناس ."



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 يناير 2017)

الخشب يعطي دفء في الحمام وفخامة و طبيعيية
بجانب طبيعيية و فخامة الرخام....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 يناير 2017)

تم تسليح العمود 










​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 يناير 2017)

ههههههههه...المهندس لما يكون معزوم عند قرايبه...
















​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 يناير 2017)

[FONT=&quot]استلام نجارة أعمدة الخرسانة المسلحة :


• قبل التقفيل والتقوية :
1. مراجعة رأسية المحاور مع المحاور الأصلية .
2. مطابقة محاور الأعمدة الإنشائية مع المعمارية .
3. مراجعة قطاع العمود وأبعاد الحطات .
4. مراجعة تثبيت العدد الكافي من البسكوت بين شدة العامود وحديد التسليح .
5. مراجعة أماكن فتحات ومسارات مواسير الكهرباء .
6. مراجعة أماكن ومناسيب أشاير حديد التسليح للأعتاب.
• بعد التقفيل والتقوية :
7. مراجعة التقفيل الجيد للأجناب وتسديد الفتحات .
8. التأكد من منسوب نهاية الصب وتحديد إرتفاع باب العمود.
9 مراجعة التقويات وتثبيتها جيداً مع التخشيب.
10. مراجعة الوزنات الرأسية .
11. مراجعة تثبيت التقويات ( الأحزمة ) وعددها ( 33 أحزمة في المتر على الأقل ) .




​
​[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]


[/FONT]​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 يناير 2017)

نفس الفكرة...
المنحني و المتموج و الدائرة.....يتضادون مع شرائط المباني المستطيلة....
وأقواهم الدائرة.....

















​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 يناير 2017)

[FONT=&quot]حلو تأثيير ال curve السقف الساقط فووق السرير
مع مربعات الإضاءة....
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]



[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 يناير 2017)

اللعب بالبلكونات البيضاء أمام الزجاج الأزرق......
بأنحناءتها تشكل البرج السكني....​[FONT=&quot]وتكسبوه ديناميكية وحركة....[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]​






​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 يناير 2017)

​


لحريفه الفوتوشوب و الماكس و البرامج اللي بعتمد على textures .. 
دي أكبر مكتبه ممكن تقابلها فيها على الانترنت .. متحمله على لينك media fire ..


http://www.mediafire.com/?8wg9liqcewj3idc






​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 يناير 2017)

10 صور




ستتناول بالداخل مع الصور ...ما يميز تصميم الفيلا....



السجادة الرخام الدائرية مميزة رغم صغر المدخل....
وكأنها بتحدد فراغ المدخل 
وبتمييزه...
اختيار نفس نوع ولون الخشب ذو الجودة العالية للباب وطاولة المدخل و أرجل بداية السلم أعطت جودة وفخامة الفراغ.....​


​




أختيار سجادة كبيرة بألوانها الزاهية المليئة بالحياة....
أعطت شعور دافئ وحياة...فوق درجات الرخام البارد
وملئت الفراغ بالحياة.....
رائع سبوتس الإضاءات بين الدرج....يزيد الدفء و فخامة الفراغ....





​
​


الرصاصي لون كئيب سواء في الفرش او الديكور او المبني كبياض داخلي وخارجي.....
ولكنه يتألق اذا وضع معه اللمبي أو الأحمر...فيعطي حياة معا











جودة وفخامة لون الخشب الغامق مع البيج الرخام.....
بساطة وفخامة......
الإسبوتس الإضاءات رائعة لكثرتها...وزادت تألق بظلالها عند الأطراف​​​

​​


​​
​جودة لون الخشب لأرجل بداية السلم....او قوائم 
واشترك مع كلسوه المدخل بطاولته بنفس نوع ولون الخشب.....
واختيار جيد للمراءة الدائرية بذهبيتها​​


​

​
​​اختيار انيق للطاولة الدائرية بزواجها و حسبها وتصميمها....
مع اللون المسطردي للكرسي والباقي طقم الانترية للربط....بين فراغات الأستخدام
.
انظر تأثير النخلة في الخارج......​



​
​​
​دكت يوميات التكيف...قسمت وخصصت فراغ الستائر و جلساتها....أشبه بالفرغات بالعمارة العربية بدون تفاصيل ...
وألوان بين المووف.....
واشترك الانتريه والسجاد والستائر ببعض درجات الألوان..
اختيار رائع مليء بالحياة للكنبة البمبي الأحمر الزاهية.....

​

​
​​​​
​اختيار سجادة الحائط البني الغامقة بدرجاتها.....ملء الفراغ
واعطه دفء و فخامة....
وأنعكاسه علي للمراءة....​


​​

​
​


النخيل البلدي والافرنجي...اعطي حيوية و حياة بداخل الحديقة الصغيرة...
وخصوصية وظلال بها











الحديد الفورفورجية بتفاصيله البسيطة أغلو أسعاره..
مع البلاستيك الالواح ًً...شفافية و جمال بالداخل و الخارج.....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يناير 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يناير 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يناير 2017)

‎Arch Fo Aldenany‎ 

سبب انفصال البورسلين عن المونه وكيفية العلاج:
نتيجة ان الوجه الداخلى للبورسلين ناعم جدا فيكون الاحتكاك بينه وبين المونة ضعيف . فيجب مراعاة عدة عوامل عند لصق البورسلين : 
1. وضع البورسلين لمدة يوم فى الماء قبل التركيب
2. استخدام مونة مفلفلة فى لصق البورسلين
3. مراعاة ملء الفواصل جيدا
4. فى الكثير من الأحيان يوصى باستخدام مواد لاصقة إضافية مع المونه
5. مراعاة أن تركيب السيراميك يختلف كثيرا عن تركيب البورسلين لذا ليس كل صناعية تركيب السيراميك تستطيع تركيب البورسلين


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يناير 2017)

‎علي صابر العلي‎ 
sk+very+ps5 
أرائكم تهمني









​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يناير 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يناير 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يناير 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يناير 2017)

وان شوت من شركة shma
سعر الطن 1400
الطن بيفرد 80 متر 
رائع وبسيط....وأفتكر ممكن يستخدم مباشرا فوق الطوب بدون محارة او لياسة....​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يناير 2017)

​




رايك ايه في التصميم ده؟
.
الأدمن: التصاميم المميزة هي التي يكثر حولها الكلام....
يكفي المصمم أنه خرج عن الصناديق التي نراها تملء الشوارع.....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يناير 2017)

الأباليق.....الشرائط النبيتي او الحمراء ....وهنا بالغ المصمم في حجمها
ما رأيك فيها بهذا التصميم؟!
وما رأيك مع اختيار الحجر معها؟!
هو الأبيض أو اللون الفاتح اختيار مميز لأنه هدئ من قوة الأباليق....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 يناير 2017)

livre projet urbain philippe penrai 

http://www.file-upload.cc/n0bbjzarh820



​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 فبراير 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 فبراير 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 فبراير 2017)

فاز مكتب المعماري العالمي فوستر 
بمسابقة تصميم فندق بمكة يطل علي الحرم....

















​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 فبراير 2017)

لو سمحتو يا باشمهندس
حد يعرف ايه الماده الى بتلزق بيعا الحجر ده والحجر نفسه بيجى ازاى وبتيجى منين
.
الردود: 
دا زلط والماده كولا رخام او غراء رخام وبيتسقى اسمنت ابيض لباني
بييجي من محجوب أو السلاب
بيتعمل خلطة من الاسمنت والرمل وبتتقلب جيدا وتتفرد وبيتغرز الظلط بها ويتسقي ماء بعد الانتهاء​​


















​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 فبراير 2017)

[FONT=&quot]عندما يبدع المهندس
جسر مشاة - لندن -
.
شبه الكوبرا






[/FONT]​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 فبراير 2017)

الكلاسيك فخم....
وهنا الدبل هايت يستغله المصمم كجلسة امام المدخل
برائعة الإعمدة الإسطوانية الضخمة والستائر الخارجية بينهم
وبانوهات السقف بتقسيماتها....
أجمل حاجة انه دخل كذا وظيفة مع بعض...مدخل وواجهة فيلا و بلكونة و أعمدة وجلسات
ساحر




​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 فبراير 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 فبراير 2017)

4 صور



حلوة فكرة الفريمات ....
واختيار مادة فضي وذهبي بدرجات خفيفة ناعمة ميتتل معها
في مباني أتعملت فضي وذهبي وكانت بشعة....خصوصا بسبب درجة اللون



























​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 فبراير 2017)

الفرق بين التسويس والتعشيش 
التسويس : هو ظهور الحصى الخشن على الوجه الخارجى للجزء الخرسانى 
التعشيش : هو عدم وصول الخرسانة فى بعض المناطق فى الصبة 
اسباب التسويس 
1- وجود فتحات بين الواح الشدة الخشبية مما يسبب خروج مونة الأسمنت
2- زيادة استخدام الهزاز أو الاستخدام الخاطئ تتسبب فى خروج اللبانى من العمود 
3- الحد الأعلى لسقوط الخرسانة من المضخة يزيد عن 1.5 متر 
4- عدم وجود البسكوت الذى يعطى الخرسانة السمك المطلوب
5- قوام الخرسانة جاف أو الخرسانة منفصلة 
كيفية معالجة التسويس فى الخرسانة 
يتم معالجة التسويس باستخدام الأديبوند مع الأسمنت والرمل بنسبة 1 : 1
أسباب التعشيش فى الخرسانة 
هناك عدة أسباب للتعشيش في الخرسانة منها 
1- عدم استعمال الهزاز أثناء الصب أو استعماله بشكل ضعيف 
2- زيادة نسبة الماء بالخرسانة مما يؤدي إلى فصل مكونات الخرسانة عن بعضها 
3- كثافة في التسليح وقرب الأسياخ من بعضها 
4- وجود بعض العوائق بالقالب الخشبي تؤدي إلى وقوف قطع من البحص بمنطقة ما و وعدم وصول الخرسانة حولها 
أما طريقة معالجةالتعشيش فتتم على الشكل التالي
1- إزالة منطقة التعشيش والخرسانة الضعيفة حتى الوصول للخرسانة القوية مع تنظيف منطقة المعالجة جيدا 
دهان حديد التسليح بمادة برايمر أو يمكن دهان التسليح بنفس مادة الإصلاح 2- 
3- يتم ترطيب المنطقة المراد معالجتها
يتم تنفيذ مادة الإصلاح على المنطقة المعالجة على شكل طبقات من الداخل نحو الخارج 4- 
أما المواد المستعملة في الأصلاح فيمكن استعمال مواد الإيبوكسى للمعالجات الخرسانية وخلطها جيدا 
وتسكين مكان التعشيش من خلالها علما بان هذه المواد سريعة التصلد وتعطى اجهاد للخرسانة
ما يعادل 3 أضعاف المقاومة المطلوبة – أويمكن استخدام خلطة خرسانية لملء هذه الأماكن المتواجد بها التعشيش

​








​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 فبراير 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 فبراير 2017)

موقع مجاني لتنزيل معظم البرامج المعمارية و الإنشائية......
موقع حلو جدا





فيه كل البرامج الهندسية لقسم مدني وعمارة excel sheets للحسابات وأيضا يمكنك العتور من خلاله على شرح لكل البرامج


http://www.astucestopo.net/2017/01/blog-post_18.html




​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 فبراير 2017)

اي مشروع تبحث عنه تجده هنا 




مساحة 2GB من مشاريع اوتوكاد متنوعة مجانا 



http://goo.gl/oGqzN4





​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 فبراير 2017)

:34: :34: :34:



​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 فبراير 2017)

بحث... 
تصميم الفرغات العمرانية المفتوحة للمدن الصحراوية..... 


أستخدم الأسهم لقلب الصفحات

​https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=655382454645799&set=pcb.655383337979044&type=3&theater



​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 فبراير 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 فبراير 2017)

الفرقة التانية ـ قسم الهندسة المعمارية 
معهد الجيزة العالي للهندسة والتكنولوجيا
​

أستخدم الأسهم لقلب الصفحات

https://www.facebook.com/arch4human...559445822725/1369419839770011/?type=3&theater





​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 فبراير 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 فبراير 2017)

أحتاج تفسير علمي من المهندسين لهذه الظاهرة .... حيث بدأ البلاط بالتساقط بشكل متسلسل بدون سابق إنذار؟؟؟
الردود:
المفروض البلاطه تشرب تتغمر في الماء ساعه 
وافضل المواد الاسمنت الابيض افضل من الاسمنت الاسود
.
الاسباب المتوقعه:
١-عدم غمر السراميك بالماء (تشبيعه).
٢-الاملاح .
٣-العوامل الجويه التمدد عيب فى اللحامات ناتجه عن سوء المصنعيه .
.
لما تريح العمارة كمبني بصير هيك شغلات
.​[FONT=&quot]اذا كانت مونة سمنت ... زيادة نسبة الرمل ... وإذا كانت مواد لاصقة احتمال تكون فاسدة او زيادة كمية المياه ... او لسبب عدم غمر السيراميك في المياه ... هذا غير التمدد و التقلص او إنزال البناية

[/FONT]​






[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 فبراير 2017)

#سؤال ما هو الفرق بين توجيه أرجل إشارات الأعمدة داخل القاعدة المسلحة إلى مركز العمود أو إلى خارج محيطه؟
توجيه الاشارات الى مركز العمود سيحصرقوة ضغط الاحمال على العمود في هذه المنطقة لمركز العمود فقط فتسبب ضعف في قدرة تحمل القاعدة .
- توجيه الاشارات الى خارج محيط العمود سيوزع قوة ضغط الاحمال في العمود على القاعدة باكملها فيعطيها القدرة والقوة المتكاملة لتحمل .
يتم عمل الأرجل من12مره قطر السيخ الى20 مره
للمهندس_اسلام_العجوز



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 فبراير 2017)

4 صور



م. محمد علي ابو ريان
سور منزلي الجديد من تصميمي تم البناء بستخدام الحجر الطبيعي حجر طبزه وحجر مربعات مطبه






















​​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 فبراير 2017)

مشروع مجمع أداري و مول تجاري
مانيول


https://www.facebook.com/arch4human/photos/ms.c.eJxFz8kNxDAMQ9GOBiK199~;YQI6VXB8~_vUCjPMgKJ031hwMm0uXubRfoPZDqFxA1UIydmM8ZxALzFPmCGqZQyhb2FPYWaQPxFko~;EP1AmmY4QdoHispqXIhmOKW~;Sc3DgIwtDDOJygveMpBaO~_F83zz3lqh5mClkJ6bnUNQLcoD4AyOlRWI~-.bps.a.1368561393189189.1073744278.575559445822725/1368562286522433/?type=3&theater



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 فبراير 2017)

اللعب بالكتل....
واللعب بالألوان بتضاد الأبيض الرمادي و الأسود الفيميه.....
واللعب بخطوط تقسيمات عراميس بالمبني تتفاعل مع خطوط فريمات الشبابيك....
بخطوط ما بين مربعات ومستطيلات و مستقيمة و مائلة
واللعب بفتحات الشبابيك بأحجامها و تنوعها مستقيمة ....
ومائلة كبيرة بتضاد في مبنيين لتربط بينهما






[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 فبراير 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 فبراير 2017)

كتاب تخطيط التجمعات العمرانية الصغيرة 

أ. د مهندس / عاطف حمزة حسن

جعله الله فى ميزان حساناته

تحميل مباشر مجانى

رابط التحميل


https://www.mediafire.com/?f5818mpcmtqmf64

أو

http://www.4shared.com/rar/m1BGqPfece/Dr-Atef_urban.html

الباسورد:gis.arab.center




​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 فبراير 2017)

القائد الحقيقي من يكون همه مساعده من حوله 
لا التفوق عليهم
أنت لييدر ولاه لا ؟! ومديرك لييدر ولاه لا؟!



​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 فبراير 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 فبراير 2017)

7 صور


[FONT=&quot]قاعة المؤتمرات والمعارض التابعة للجامعة الألمانية للتكنلوجيا في عُمان






































​​[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]


[/FONT]​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 فبراير 2017)

8 صور




مقر شركة الأسكان والتعمير بكوريا....
قد يكون الفكرة مستوحاة ككونسبت من شكل الأنسان بشكل تجريدي.....
جميل الأستقطاع اللي تم بالمنتصف...
تفاعل المباني مع أنحناءات اللاندسكيب....
منحنيات الواجهات بالمبني القصير تتفاعل مع إنحناءات البرج....​​









































​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 فبراير 2017)

السلام عليكم​ممكن برنامج sketch up 2017 مع الكراك ...والفيراي التجريبي للبرنامج​.​ده....كل شئ عن برنامج الإسكتشب​المصدر​https://www.facebook.com/IDesignZoOone/photos/a.307166056289875.1073741838.303668029973011/384651298541350/?type=3&theater
.
كل ما يخص برنامج (SketchUp) للمعماريين (البوست متجدد تم إضافه اسكتش أب 2017 + الكراك + الفيراي الجديد 3.4)​(تعريف بالبرنامج - مميزاته - استخداماته - كورسات كامله - لينكات لتحميل البرنامج + كراكات كل الاصدارات لتفعيلهم + الـ V-Ray وتحميله - الـ Plugins/Extensions وتحميلها - أكبر موسوعه خامات للبرنامج - مواقع مهمه) تابعونا على الصفحه الفتره دي هننزل كل حاجه خاصه ببرنامج الريفيت والماكس بنفس الطريقه​دلوقتي معادنا مع برنامج من أشهر البرامج اللى منقدرش نستغنى عنها فى توضيح موديل لمشروعنا بطريقه سهله وسريعه برنامج الاسكتش أب Sketchup فهوا أبسط برامج التصميم ثلاثي الأبعاد 3D​اللى أسس البرنامج شركه اسمها Startup سنة 1999 وكان تحت شعار(3D للجميع)​وبعد كدا البرنامج ارتبط بشركه جوجل لأنها اشترته وطورته فبقى اسمه Google Sketchup سنة 2006 وأصدرت النسخ منه بالأرقام دي 6 و 7 و 8​بس دلوقتي بقى تبع شركه Trimble Navigation شركه ملاحه وخرائط ومعدات مساحيه​وبقى Trimble Sketchup وأصدرت منه نسخ بأسماء 2013 و 2014 و 2015 و 2016 حسب سنه الاصدار لكل نسخه منهم​
فى نسختين من كل إصدار:​Sketchup Make: نسخه مجانيه 30 يوم وبعدها هتضطر تشتري البرنامج علشان تكمل شغل عليه ومش متاح عليه كل المميزات اللى هنتكلم عنها تحت
Sketchup Pro: نسخه كامله مدفوعه فيها كل المميزات مدى الحياه
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
#استخدام_البرنامج:​- عمل مجسمات ثلاثيه الأبعاد لأنواع كتير من التطبيقات الهندسيه (معماريه - مدنيه - ميكانيكيه - ديكور- صناعه الفيديوهات - مدن كامله) وإخراج لوح معماريه كامله بالأبعاد​تقدرو تشوفو مشاريع كامله معموله بالبرنامج هنا​https://goo.gl/2ydQ2W
------------------------------------------------------------------------
#مميزات_البرنامج:​1- مساحته الصغيرة مقارنة ببرامج الجرافيك الـ 3D الأخرى​2- لا يحتاج إمكانيات جهاز ضخمه والعمل عليه​3- سهولته فى الإستخدام تقدر تتعلمه فى خلال أسبوع واحد بس وتبدأ فى شغل المشاريع عليه​4- الإعتماد عليه كليا فى إخراج العمل المعمارى بالخامات والمقاسات والمساقط والمناظير​5- إظهار الأبعاد والمقاسات على المجسمات ثلاثية الأبعاد​6- تحويل سريع للأشكال الـ 2D إلى 3D​7- متوفر عدد كبير من الموديلات (بلوكات) الـ 3D الجاهزة خاصة البرنامج لإستخدامها فى العمل وتسهيل وتسريع إنجاز العمل​8- يدعم الكتابة باللغة العربية​9- متوفر عدد كبير من البلاجنز (Plugins) أدوات زياده عن البرنامج لتسهيل استخدامه اكتر وعمل الأشكال المعقده بسهوله​10- امكانيه استيراد و تصدير الملفات منه وإليه لأكتر من برنامج أشهرهم الاوتوكاد وبرنامج Google Earth الشهير (خاصيه دمج المشروع مع ارض المشروع على الخريطه ومشاركه الصور عليه وامكانيه استيراد أرض المشروع من على الخريطه للبرنامج)​11- دعم البرنامج الكامل لبرنامج الـ V-Ray الغني عن التعريف لإظهار المشاريع وهوا أقوى برنامج لاظهار المشاريع وغني عن التعريف فى الماكس وبيتضاف للاسكتش أب وبيطلع نتائج حلوه جدا حسب شطاره كل مستخدم فى الشغل عليه​-------------------------------------------------------------------​#عيوب_البرنامج:​صعوبه العمل على الأسطح والأشكال الدائريه علشان كدا بنلجأ لبرامج التصميم الأخري فى الأشكال الدائريه والمعقده زى الماكس او الريفيت او عن طريق احتراف البرنامج واستخدام البلاجنز اللي اتكلمنا عنها فوق بتساعد على العمل على معظم الأشكال الدائريه والمعقده​-------------------------------------------------------------------​#تحميل_البرنامج:​اللينك دا بتدخل عليه وبتختار النسخه اللى انتا حابب تشتغل عليها هتلاقو إصدارات 2014 لحد 2016 بس علشان محدش بقى بيشتغل عالاصدرات القديمه وفى نفس الوقت الاصدارات الجديده احسن بكتير ويفضل (إصدار 2016 Pro) كل إصدار فيه منه نسختين حسب الويندوز بتاعك يا اما 64 بت يا اما 32 بت فهتحملو النسخه المتوافقه مع نظام الويندوز بتاعك​http://www.sketchup.com/download/all
#تسطيب_البرنامج:​شوفو من بعد أول دقيقه 1:00​https://goo.gl/xSMzQ4
-----------------------------------------------------------------
#_كراك_البرنامج: (كل الاصدارت من اسكتش أب 8 لحد 2017 للويندوز واجهزه الماك كمان)​علشان تقدرو تشغلو النسخه الكامله Pro مدى الحياه وهتلاقو الطريقه مشروحه بالانجليزي بطريقه سهله​http://goo.gl/4YwGlS
-----------------------------------------------------------------
#موقع_الرسمي_لتحميل_البلوكات:​https://3dwarehouse.sketchup.com/
#موقع_لتحميل_الخامات:​http://www.sketchuptexture.com/
تحميل خامات فيراي 7 جيجا ! باسورد فك الضغط: 4render​http://cgviet.com/…/CGVIET.COM%20-%20Vray%20for%20Sketchup%…
---------------------------------------------------------
#تحميل_الـ_V_Ray:​لاظهار المشاريع​فيراي 2015​http://goo.gl/zsm41r
فيراي 2016​http://bit.ly/2k8d8CW
باسورد فك الضغط لفيراي 2016​vray2.0.2016.64bit
-----------------------------------------------------------------
#تسطيب_وتفعيل_الـVray​بعد ما تنزلوه هتلاقو ملفين ملف تسطبوه دا سهل جدا وملف تاني مكتوب عليه من بره الكراك هتحطوه فى مكان تسطيب البرنامج فى الـ c لو مش هتعرفو توصلو للمكان انتو بعد ما تسطبو الاسكتش أب هتلاقو الأيقونه بتاعته بقت على سطح المكتب كليك يمين عليه واختارو Open file location هيفتحلكم فولدر هتحطوه فيه الكراك بتاع الvray علشان يشتغل معاكم وبعدها هتفتحو البرنامج هتلاقو شريط ادوات جديد ظهر وفيه الvray​-----------------------------------------------------------------​#تحميل_البلاجنز_Plugins:​ادوات اضافيه لمساعدتك فى التصميم وبتسهل الشغل على الأسطح والأشكال الدائريه​(بلاجنز 2015)​https://goo.gl/sYTZky
(بلاجنز 2016 جديد!)​http://bit.ly/2aEvI46
#طريقه_تسطيب_البلاجنز_Plugins:​هتلاقو صور مترقمه من 1 لـ 11 امشو مع الخطوات بترتيب الأرقام​https://goo.gl/8lsmPW
--------------------------------------------------
#الموقع_الرسمي_لمتابعه_أجدد_البلاجنز:​http://extensions.sketchup.com/
--------------------------------------------------
#كورسات_البرنامج:​أولا: كورسات ليندا الغنيه عن التعريف​معانا 3 كورسات تقدرو تحملوهم ببلاش (تورنت)​https://goo.gl/ag7z2b
ثانيا:​أساسيات البرنامج بالانجليزي شرح وافي وسهل​https://goo.gl/X6x9p7
تصميم وتشطيب فيلا (عربي)​https://goo.gl/yOa6Mr
كورس فيراي​https://goo.gl/nWGjHB
كورس اسكتش أب + اخراج المشروع على الفوتوشوب​https://goo.gl/ke4uiT
مشروع انتريور كامل على الاسكتش أب (انجليزي)​https://goo.gl/d5IKw4
كورس اسكتش أب مشروع + رسم اللوح التنفيذيه باستخدام الـ Layout​https://goo.gl/KYRcKF
التعريف بالـ Style Builder اللى بينزل مع الاسكتش أب وناس كتير متعرفش عنه حاجه​https://goo.gl/74f3HV
كورس ليندا للفيراي​https://goo.gl/X7k4bI
172 فيديو لاحتراف للفيراي​https://goo.gl/wBjHYr
كورس رحله الاسكتش أب (عربي)​https://goo.gl/QZyjCH
رفع تصميم موديل خاص بيك على الموقع الرسمي للاسكتش أب​https://goo.gl/UmU9zX
فيديوهات متنوعه​https://goo.gl/Uqwu1Q
---------------------------------------------------
(((((((((((((((((اسكتش أب 2017 )))))))))))))))​------------------------​تحميل البرنامج: نسخة 64 بت (مش هينزل لنسخ 32 بت تاني)​http://bit.ly/1ghnrth
كراك البرنامج:​http://bit.ly/2fwCRmp
باسورد فك ضغط الكراك​recursosarquitecturablog
تحميل الفيراي Vray 3.4 النسخه البيتا (الكامله لسه منزلتش لحد دلوقتي)​http://bit.ly/2hajBLL
-----------------------
المميزات الجديدة :​- امكانيه تتبع الخطوط المائله والمنحنية​- أمر الاوفست Smart Offset بيدي نتايج أحسن من غير تداخل الخطوط مع بعضها.​- اضافة امكانية الاستدلال القائم هتساعدك على رسم الخطوط و الاسطح القائمة (عموديه على الأسطح مباشرة)​- اضافة قائمة لتلوين المحاور والارضية​- اضافة للتحكم في مقدار الشفافية للاسطح في ستايلات الاسكتش اب​- نعومة فى التنقل من داخل الاسطح الشفافة اثناء عمل فيديو​- امكانية ادارة الاضافات أو البلجن من حيث الحدف او التحديث​- تغيرات وتحسينات كبيرة لبرنامج Layout مثل امكانية اضافة جداول بشكل مباشر واستيراد ملفات الكاد بسهولة​لمعرفة باقي المميزات من موقع الشركه الرسمي​http://bit.ly/2fAOdWz
ولمشاهدة فيديو الشركة الرسمي للتعريف بالاصدار الجديد​http://bit.ly/2eJJD9t
---------------------------------------------------
- لو حد عنده أي مشكله فى لينك معين او مش عارف يحمل حاجه يبلغنا على طول وهنساعده​- اللى عنده أي استفسار عن اي حاجه خاصه بالبرنامج يتفضل يسأل​#اسكتش_أب​#sketchup
#vray_for_sketchup
#sketchup_plugins




​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 فبراير 2017)

​


لو سمحت هو انا ينفع اردم على طوب طفلى بدون عزل او محارة بالشكل ده
.
الردود:
القواعد الخرسانيه لازم تنعزل والطوب يتعمل محاره مع عزل او ماده مقاومه للرطوبه
.
الصح لازم كل حاجة تحت الأرض تتعزل




​​


----------



## احلى شباب (12 فبراير 2017)

اقل من العادية


----------



## أنا معماري (12 فبراير 2017)

الفريمات الخارجية تأخذ أتجاة جديد للتصاميم.....
مشاريع تخرج طلبة ال GUCC .
















​

​​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 فبراير 2017)

[FONT=&quot]تحميل ملف Architectural and Structural Plans of Mosque

ملف رائع عن المساجد :رسومات معماريه / انشائيه / ملف تصميم مآذنه / معاير تصميم أماكن الوضوء / ملف اكسل /.........
للتحميل بشكل مباشر رفعته علي الميديا فاير علي هذا الرابط :

[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]http://www.mediafire.com/file/lkxmdjjcw4wsmg9/%D8%AA%D8%B5%D9%85%D9%8A%D9%85+%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%B3%D8%A7%D8%AC%D8%AF.rar

​Mohammed salah






​[/FONT]​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 فبراير 2017)

مجموعة متميزة من بلوكات الاوتوكاد
 تحتوي علي مساقط مجمعة ومرتبة بصيغة الاوتوكاد تعينك على إنجاز مختلف تصاميمك 
بمختلف أنواعها من هندسة معماري هندسة الديكور التصميم

http://www.astucestopo.net/2017/02/blog-post_10.html




​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 فبراير 2017)

ردم مباني قصة الردم بعد العزل :
- بعد الانتهاء من اعمال الاساسات وصب رقاب الاعمدة يتم بناء مباني قصة الردم
- حوائط قصة الردم تكون سمك 25 سم حتي اذا كان الحائط اعلاها 12 سم
- يتم بناء قصة الردم بناء علي معماري الارضي
- قصة الردم تبني من الطوب الاسمنتي المصمت
- يتم تحديد ارتفاع قصة الردم من معرفة منسوب ارضيات الدور الارضي
- بعد انتهاء المباني بتم عزلها باستخدام البيتومين الساخن او البارد حسب المواصفات المطلوبة
- يتم الردم برمال نظيفة مع الدمك
​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 فبراير 2017)

سؤال: محتاجة موقع بلوكات اسكتش اب بس يكون البلوكات حلوة وبالماتريال....


 الرد: موقع تكستر

https://www.sketchuptextureclub.com/register



​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 فبراير 2017)

[FONT=&quot]تصميم للمهندس مؤمن جمال



​
​[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]


[/FONT]​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 فبراير 2017)

‎Nabeel ALhaialy‎
قبة خرسانية قطرها 90 متر
قبة مسجد جامعة تبوك
اكبر قبة بالشرق الاوسط









​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 فبراير 2017)

[h=1] كل ما تحتاجه في التعامل مع ملفات PDF[/h]
https://smallpdf.com








​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 فبراير 2017)

[FONT=&quot]Sheref Salem[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]last of my work ..
living area ...
Riyadh ..
3dmax - vray -ps[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]جميل درجات الأخضريات.....




[/FONT]​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 فبراير 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 فبراير 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 فبراير 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 فبراير 2017)

Great SketchUp models pack 01 
You can download for free from : ➧ http://bit.ly/2domOUQ
Download instructions: ➧ https://goo.gl/hF4phg
For more HQ Models for MAX & SKP : ➧ http://bit.ly/2dI1jB7





​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 فبراير 2017)

[FONT=&quot]الميول بالخاص بالرامب
ramp



​

​[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]


[/FONT]​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 فبراير 2017)

[FONT=&quot]الفناء الداخلي....خصوصية وراحة و جمال



​

​[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 فبراير 2017)

مكتبه فوتوشوب


​http://www.mediafire.com/file/b1hhwww2jhbcglz/Learning+Photoshop.by.Doa%27a+Hazaymeh.doc
​​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 فبراير 2017)

[FONT=&quot]البواكي رائعة في الشكل الدائري بأعمدتها المربعة
كجلسات ...وتعطي خصوصية أكثر




[/FONT]​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 فبراير 2017)

[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يتفك ويتعمل من جديد والصب يكون بي خرسانه طريه
مع هزاز مظبوظ وكل متر نصبر 10 دقائق ونصب المتر إيلي بعدو







[/FONT]​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 فبراير 2017)

العمارة.....بالحب 




​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 فبراير 2017)

الزجاج بفقاعاته يضع لمسات جديدة في ديكور المطبخ
ككونتر و يستمر أيضا للشبابيك













​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 فبراير 2017)

صورة واحدة مجمعة


مسجد الوردة البيضاء روعة الهندسة المعمارية - تيرانا - البانيا



​​












​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 فبراير 2017)

الحقيقه_المره 
لكن #لا_ياس_مع_العمارة_ولا_عمارة_مع_الياس











​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 فبراير 2017)

الناس الي عايزة تشتغل صح.....
أسلوب التصميم و عناصره
بحث لازم تقرأه لو انت عايز تشتغل علي حاجة فيها كلمة تصميم
عمارة او تصميم داخلي او عمراني او لاندسكيب او جرافيك او حتي فاشون
يعني من الاخر مفيد في كل حاجة 
ربنا يجزي خير للي عملو
شاركو مع أصحابك لتعم الفائدة

https://www.file-upload.cc/gsvl9vyz7wnu



​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 فبراير 2017)

​



بحث عن تصميم المدن الجامعية

​
البحث يشمل اهم اسسس التصميم اللازم توافرها عشان تصمم سكن طلابي
وفيه امثلة عليه 


​https://www.facebook.com/arch2018/photos/a.1451443504868032.1073741908.990171894328531/1451443678201348/?type=3&theater
​






​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 فبراير 2017)

[FONT=&quot]عندما يبدع المهندس
جسر مشاة
فاز ضمن مسابقة ( تصميم أجمل جسر في لندن )
ليتم تنفيذه فيما بعد
Nabeel ALhaialy‎







[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]


[/FONT]​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 فبراير 2017)

من اكثر العناصر التي تعبر عناوعن بيئتنا العربية.....
هو الحجر ....من أرضنا
بجمال أختلاف درجاته....
وعناصر الزجاج مختفي بقلبها ومن بينها.....بحثا عن الظلال
 Addiriyah Art Center | Schiattarella Associati
























​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 فبراير 2017)

إستخدم المصمم الشرائح ال louvers 
بالخارج والداخل والسقف....
بإسلوب متشابهه...فيمرر من خلالها ضوء الشمس بظلالها....
و ضوء السقف الداخلي من بينها.....
وديكور يمر من خلالها العناصر الإنشائية كممرات كباري.....
فتتشابه أستايل تصميمه....
Williams College, Stetson Hall, Sawyer Library | Bohlin Cywinski Jackson​​


























​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 فبراير 2017)

في البلاطات الهوردي المعصبة باتجاهين
( عندما تكون الاعصاب في الاتجاهين)
يستخدم بلوك هوردي مسدود الفتحات من جميع الجهات
حتى لا تنساب الخرسانة اثناء الهز الى داخل الهوردي
فيزيد الوزن على السقف
المهندس يحيى كفا




​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 فبراير 2017)

[FONT=&quot]تغطية مميزة للمبني وربطها بأعمدة المدخل....
Kaohsiung Exhibition Center | Cox Architecture















​​[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]


[/FONT]​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 فبراير 2017)

منظور عين طائر ههههههههههههههه
   








​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 فبراير 2017)

مهداة الى جميع الأعضاء وخصوصا المعماريين ليتذكرو دائما الحاجة لممر العربات !!
Ghaith Daoud‎










​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 فبراير 2017)

لحل مشكلة كثافة الحديد
استخدام طريقة الحزم bundle وذلك بجمع سيخ او اكثر مع بعضهم...
لكن يتم اللجوء لهذه الحالة عندما يكون عدد الاسياخ كثيرة وخوفا من التعشيش فبيكون السخين او الثلاثة متلاصقين شغالين مع بعض...
يفضل بعد مراجعة الأستشاري والمصمم....




​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 فبراير 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 فبراير 2017)

لاااااازم مقص ى هندسة 
عند الشاحط عند التقاء القلبة مع الصدفة لتداخل العزوم ولمنع الشروخ ،،، 
لازم المقص ف اى كود وف اى تنفيذ










​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 فبراير 2017)

Formal living from private villa in Egypt.
Interior Design by 
Taher Design Studio







​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 فبراير 2017)

future designer ...








​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 فبراير 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 فبراير 2017)

إليكم مشاريع ستيل مهمة في تصميم منشات معدنية 
(ملفات أوتوكاد و نوتات حسابية)



https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B91Q-m2l3H2rZWJGQVlFUWZZclk/view

أو من المصدر

https://goo.gl/nd7qrj



​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 فبراير 2017)

قد يكون مطعم هندي 
وأحب المصمم ان يضيف أستايل أسيوي للتصميم
من أرشات و السقف الأقرميد و الشطة الهندي 



​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 فبراير 2017)

ما هو النشاط activity الذى يقوم العامل فى الصورة ؟؟
الاجابة - رش مبيد لمقاومة النمل الابيص و يدرج بجدول الكميات termite control

السبب فى رش النمل اسفل الاساس هو تجنب التفريغ اسفل الاساسات نتيجة عمل ممرات داخل التربة
.
ماهى الوحدة المستخدمة فى جدول الكميات فى حالة ادارجه بالمشروع ؟؟
الوحدة المقطوعية او المتر المسطح
ماهى طرق المعالجة ؟؟
يوجد طريقتين - اما بالرش و بالحقن او بالاثنين معا
هل يلزم استخدامه فى حالة وجود قبو فى تربة رملية و مستوى المياه الجوفية منخفض جدا ؟
نعم
هل يلزم استخدامه فى حالة وجود قبو و مستوى المياه الجوفية عالى ؟؟
لا لفائده من استخدامه
هل يوجد مواد معينة ؟؟
نعم منها على سبيل المثال دورسبان
.​​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 فبراير 2017)

لو سمحتم محتاج اعرف التقويه بتاعت عمود السور علي العمود الاساسي كده صح؟!

الردود:
لا طبعا مش صح خالص الافضل يتسمر لها عرق فى الارض وتتنهز فيه انما كدة حتميل العمود طبعا
.
صح لو نهزت العمدان الاساسيه كويس وحمايتها من الميلان ده غير ان لازم تصب اللى ف النص الاول علشان تقدر تسند عمدان السور 
والحل الاحسن انى ممكن تتقوى من غير ما اقرب للعمدان الاساسيه اصلا عن طريق انى انهزها ف الارض والقواعد بس عايزه نجار شاطر​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 فبراير 2017)

معلومة من الكود



​
​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 فبراير 2017)

9 صور


دي مجموعة من تصميمات الأرضيات بطريقة 3d
الجديدة 
ومدي قوة تأثيرها علي أفكار التصميم الداخلي




















































​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 فبراير 2017)

مجمع مدارس بالمدينة المنورة 
من إخراج أ.بلال يوسف 
مكتب الشبل المدينة المنورة​
​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 فبراير 2017)

شطف الحواف

شطف حافة الفتحات الخارجية بميل 



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 فبراير 2017)

دى ملفات كاد 25 ميجا فيها تفاصيل working لكل من:
- curtains wall
- raised floor
- الابواب و الشبابيك 
- الاعمال الجبسية
- التحهيزات الصحية
- أعمال الكهرباء
- التكيف المركزى
لينك التحميل-على MediaFire​
http://www.mediafire.com/file/887a01mbnw3l95q/all+working+details+%28abanoub+kamal%29.rar



​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 فبراير 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 فبراير 2017)

4 صور



فندق جعفر




❤
في واحة سيوه .. في مصر .. فندق مبني من الطين ويضاء بالشموع ... 
مصنف ٧ نجوم وضمن أغرب عشرة فنادق في العالم .





















​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 فبراير 2017)

3 صور



عائلة من أبراج بإحدي المدن الأسترالية
اتخذت الأبراج إلهام من تشكيلات الصخور البازلتية في المدينة الأسترالية....



​​












​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 فبراير 2017)

‎Mohammed Bourass
موديلات 3d 
296 Collection Models
Max | 3D models | 9.3 GB

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0ByUVEo9hYUXSSTJPYkJTOWk0SEU
.
Password : 269Micdesign.vn



​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 فبراير 2017)

Laith Odeh
وكما وعدتكم ... ملف المشروع كامل بالاوتوكاد AutoCAD 
دمتم سالمين





download the file

https://wetransfer.com/…/d2b826540734d1f77807636a600…/00e274
أو من
https://www.mediafire.com/?q2it6mxe83st5s5








​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 فبراير 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مارس 2017)

تصميم
Hussain Yahya



​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مارس 2017)

تصميم
Hussain Yahya




​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مارس 2017)

تصميم
Hussain Yahya



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مارس 2017)

تصميم
Hussain Yahya



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مارس 2017)

9 صور


أعمال طوب وخرسانة مميزة
لطراز حسن فتحي
والفتحات الكوليسترا المثلثات...أمام الشبابيك والفتحات وحتي أستخدمها كدروة للسطح
وتمييز أستخدام الحجر و الحصي للتبليطات















































​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مارس 2017)

بحث عن المصاعد
موسوعة تصميم المصاعد


أستخدم الأسهم لتغيير الصفحات

https://www.facebook.com/architect....0574138109482/576323475867878/?type=3&theater



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مارس 2017)

فن التعامل مع الكتل ال parametric ..حيوية الهندسة المعمارية...
Twenty Two 22




​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مارس 2017)

تكتب بماء من الذهب.....
وهي رسالة للمدراء في حق العامل و الموظف



​
​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مارس 2017)

زيادة ماء الخلطة عن المقرر← عدم الوصول للمقاومة المطلوبة ← فشل العنصر الخرساني فيما بعد .



​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مارس 2017)

لا يجوز اشاير العمود داخل القاعدة الخرسانه
بدون رجل زاويه
المهندس_يحيى_كفا
.
Mahmoud Naser
أمر مهم جدآ لتثبيت تسليح العامود فى القاعدة ... وبدونه ثبات العموديكون شي شبه مستحيل .









​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مارس 2017)

بحث 
اعمال تنفيذ البلاط

​https://www.facebook.com/architect....0574138109482/575044762662416/?type=3&theater
​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مارس 2017)

​


مقال هام 
عن المعايير الاساسية لتصميم و تخطيط التجمعات السكنية 
لقراءة المقال ومشاهدة الفيديو 
من خلال الرابط التالى:


https://goo.gl/Aiol2g

​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مارس 2017)

اللعب بالبلكونات والبروزات



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مارس 2017)

الأبيض و الخشب 



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 مارس 2017)

تأثير رائع للخشب يشمل 
الطاولات وأرجل المقاعد و السقف و تجليد حول الفتحات الأرشات
من نفس نوع الخشب وجودته ولونه

وتأثير الحديد المشغول الفرفورجية بالهاندريل السور
وأيضا بالإضاءات المدلاة من الأرشات الدائرية

واختيار لون الموف الفاتح ملئ التصميم بالحياة 
وخفف من تأثير الألوان القاتمة








​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 مارس 2017)

للتحكم في تصفح الموضوعات سواء لوضوح الكتابة مع الصور
أستخدم دائما

للتكبير الكتابات والصور





للتصغير للكتابات و الصور





حاول تتعود علي أستخدمها للتسهيل والتصفح.....

جربها الان كده.....:28:​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 مارس 2017)

12 صورة




تطبيق علي العمارة الخضراء

سفاره مصر بالكويت 
أستاذ دكتور اشرف عبد المحسن

أدخل المصمم الكثير من عناصر التمميز كمبني له أهميته
العمارة الخضراء...بعناصر كثيرة
زراعة السقف بالنجيلة و الزرع و الشجيرات ...كعنصر جمالي و تقلل من فاقد المكيفات...وتلطف من حرارة سقف المبني بالكويت
وأستخدم البوكسات الكولسترا برسومات مربعة و مستطيلة بتنوع و جمال
لتكسر أشعة الشمس الحارة هناك و تلطف الجو و الهواء بالمرور من خلالها...
بجانب بانوهات معدنية بارزة لنفس الوظيفة بجانب جمال التشكيل للمبنينوع في التدرجات...وظهور الاعمدة من بالداخل بشفافية البانوهات المعدنية



تنوع العناصر في لقطة واحدة ....مع النخيل









​الفلات...والمنحني...و المنكسر
بأتجاهات مختلفة

والخضرة و مسطحات الماء









​تشكيلات الكولسترا...بمربعات متنوعة..غاطسة...شفافة..دائرية..مقسمة طولية و عرضية بتناغم و تنوع عناصرها كلوحة فنية 

كرر الكولسترا علي مستويين و بختلاف عروضها
مييز المبني

أستخدم بعض الرسومات الفرعونية....لأضفاء سمه البلد

النخيل مميز وغني مع أبيض المبني​










​نوع في التدرجات و أتجاهات مختلفة للكتل

وبداخل بوكسات الكولسترات وتحتوي تفريغات وظلال لكتل الزجاج...​في واحتها اليانعة
الخضراء بالشجر و الظلال في درجات شمس الكويت العالية..
ليشوق المار و مستخدم المبني 

تنوعات اتجاهات وتنوع بوكسات الكولسترات بين الفلات بأركان منحنية
والاعمدة تظهر و تختفي بالداخل 

أستخدام مميز للفتحات العرضية الطويلة
وفي الحانب كانها louvers

وجمال الأشجار فوق و خلال و حول المبني​










​زجاج الأرضي الغاطس ليعطي مزيد من ظلال بالأرضي
وبروز الكتل ليكون ممرات مظللة

بلاطات الأدوار تظهر و تختفي
وراء البانوهات المعدنية

وعنصر رأسي بفتحات عرضية يبدء من الأرضي...

بروز أعلي في الدور الثاني لمزيد من الظلال و المفاجأت بالواجهة

بجانب البوكس الرائع الفلات المائل المنحني للكولسترات المربعة للواجهة الأخري

والنخيل و النجيلة لم تترك التفاعل و ظلال الواجهات...كعناصر راحة....انه يريدها ان تكون واحة

فقط الابيض و الظلال و النخيل​










​تنوع الكتل
الكولسترات البوكس...ال louverss...أتجاهات وكتل وبروزات متنوعة ومختلفة الاتجاهات
الشبابيك العرضية الطويلة
عناصر طولية
الابيض و الظلال و الشجر في مستويات المبني










​تدرجات...










​بوكسات الكولسترا تحوي بوكسات البانوهات المعدنية...وبينها فراغات أو زجاج بتنوع



​

​




عناصر متعددة في زاوية واحدة...











الكتابات و الرموز الفرعوني..أدخلها في التصميم
ليعطي سمه البلد












الأخراج
أدخال ألوان علم البلد....في درجات غير ملحوطة....لأعطاء اهمية وتقدير للمشروع
بجانب الاستمرار بالرسومات الفرعونية











لم ينسي التأكيد علي أن المبني ينتمي
للمدرسة المفضلة عالميا
للعمارة الخضراء 
green building





​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 مارس 2017)

حياة المهندسين قبل وبعد 
كلاهما بهدلة












​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 مارس 2017)

هل يمكن أن تتفاعل كتل المبني مع الكونتور؟!
ربما
​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 مارس 2017)

Muhammad Tayyab Rauf
V-Ray Rendring
ياريت ملاحظاتكم علي الشغل للتطوير.....

أكثر ملاحظة هي أختيرك لنوع ولون الزجاج ححتاج تضبيط اكثر وحتفرق مع تطوير المستوي 

تضاد الدائري مع الفلات مميز ككتل 
وتأكيدها كعناصر رأسية



​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 مارس 2017)

4 صور


اللعب بالبلكونات 
بإنحناءتها الاورجانك المختلفة المساحات والإتجاهات
ببروزاتها وإستخدامها كحدائق وحمامات سباحة
أمام الوحدات


























​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 مارس 2017)

5 صور


تأثير رائع للأعمدة بكرانيشها في فراغ غرفة النوم الواسعة
وتأثير السقف الساقط الدائرتين (الصرتين)

وأختيارت للمواد والالوان و الأقمشة والنقوشات
خصوصا الاخضريات والبيجات

Master Bedroom Villa Mr . Nasser el Kabesy 
location : Qatar 












































​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مارس 2017)

8 صور




مشروع تصميم مكتب زها حديد
من خلال الأفرع متساوية العروض بشكل ديناميكي كما تعودنا في تصميماتها.....
وفي أتجاهات وزوايا مختلفة. مما أعطي مناظير المشروع تنوع الرؤيا ومفاجأت رؤية الكتل لكل منظور ولكل زاوية...
لتصنف من ضمن المشاريع بشكل الأفرع المتساوية.....
ولتكون فيما بينها ساحات و أفنية وظيفية

وحتي بالداخل يوجد الباثيوهات 
أستخدم الربط بين تلك الأفرع بكباري وروابط وظيفية وتشكيلية أيضا.....
وأنعكاست الديناميكية في الخارج وعلي الداخل....وحتي في الكونتر و الأسقف و الهانرديلات الداخلية وأبواب الفراغات.....
والواجهات المعدنية ال louvers وكانها مصمت يضاد مسطحات الكيرتين وول الزجاج.....
واللاندسكيب يتفاعل كعادته مع كتل المشروع في نسيج معماري واحد.....
ميول واجهات نهايات الأفرع وكانها واجهات قطارات تزيد من الديناميكية و التعبير عن سرعة الحياة....














































​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مارس 2017)

14 صورة



مشروع مكتبة يينغ يانغ " ying yang " العامة بكوريا ..
من تصميم evgeny markachev + julia kozlova
توضيح رائع لمراحل تطور الفكرة، يعتبر case study مهم لمشروع مكتبة ..

اللي عجبني المصمم و إستيحائه الفكرة ببساطتها وتلقائيتها الرائعة
من حركة رزم ورق الكتب
ومحاولته للتعبيرعنها بتلقائيه
في كتلتين بتبادل وإعتلاء للسطح
او في رقصة معمارية بحركة تبادلية

وتمييز بإستخدامه للرزم كخطوط أفقية و منحنية وأكملها بخطوط رأسية
ليكون الكولسترا الكاسرات لأشعة الشمس وتأثييرها
علي الفرغات الداخلية كما بالمناظير الداخلية
من إضاءة وظلال جميلة.....









































































​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 مارس 2017)

أسس تصميم المستشفيات

https://www.facebook.com/archiarts2...6816497115374/933006143496407/?type=3&theater





#أسس_تصميم
كل اللي هتحتاجة لــ " تصميم مستشفي " 
" ابحاث - داتا - مشاريع طلبة من جامعات - Case studiess "موسوعة المستشفيات " مهمة جدا " 
https://www.facebook.com/archiarts2000/posts/931433073653714

موسوعة مباني الرعاية الصحية ..
https://www.facebook.com/archiarts2000/photos/…

تصميم المستشفيات والمراكز الصحية بما فيه مراعاة للحالة النفسية للمريض.
https://www.facebook.com/archiarts2000/posts/770385789758444

مشروع مستشفي 350 سرير .
https://www.facebook.com/archiarts2000/posts/837957283001294

كل مشاريع المستشفيات من موقع archdaily
http://www.archdaily.com/sear…/projects/categories/hospital…

كتب وابحاث 
كتاب اسس تصميم المستشفيات 
http://l.facebook.com/l.php…

كتاب تخطيط وتصميم المستشفيات للدكتور مهندس هشام حسن
http://www.mediafire.com/…/consedaration+of+hospital+design…

اسس تصميم المستشفيات
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/14250

بحث رائع للمستشفيات 
http://www.slideshare.net/tahafarwan/ss-14944717

كتاب الدكتور ماجد خلوصي عن المستشفيات " التحميل علي جزئين "
الجزء الاول 
https://docs.google.com/…/d/0B34Vt1ijwapaOGJoV0FBbWF2W…/edit

الجزء الثاني 
https://docs.google.com/…/d/0B34Vt1ijwapaYmpKc1IwOUlTa…/edit

كتاب عن تخطيط وتنسيق المستشفيات
http://www.4shared.com/office/KOg2n58w/____.html

مشروع مستشفى وصور لشرح اقسام المستشفى " مهم جدا " 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/4G2pSuJo/l_bosy.html

ابحاث ومشاريع متعددة
http://www.mediafire.com/…/%D9%85%D8%B3%D8%AA%D8%B4%D9%81%D…
http://www.mediafire.com/…/6…/El+Shamy+Designs-HOSPITALS.rar

بحث عن مستشفى قلب 
http://www.4shared.com/office/pXJ3bK6d/heart.html

مصاعد المستشفيات والمصاعد العاديه
http://www.4shared.com/…/elevators_elevators_hospital__.html

العيادات الخارجية 
http://www.mediafire.com/…/%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B9%D9%8A%D8%A7%D…

مشاريع كاد مستشفيات
http://www.mediafire.com/…/f89uyj9lpfn2…/hospitals+-+cad.rar
http://www.4shared.com/rar/O12rD5ZA/hosbital_drawing.html

مشروع مستشفى اطفال كاد
http://www.4shared.com/rar/AN3gmjHw/__online.html

مشروع مستشفى جراحه عامه كاد
http://www.mediafire.com/file/bdqg9wgfbe665or/5442cb9536.rar

مشروع مستشفى النصر للأطفال
http://www.4shared.com/rar/JzsDSZM-/bcdb6b6239.html

مستشفى الاطفال والمراهقين للتأهيل النفسى
http://www.4shared.com/rar/cXqt8qKs/____.html

مستشفى قلب 
http://www.4shared.com/rar/km6YHk8R/heart_Hospital_plan.html

فرش كاد
http://www.cad-architect.net/…/cad_drawing__hospital___clin…
http://www.mediafire.com/…/%D9%81%D8%B1%D8%B4+%D9%85%D8%B3%…
http://www.mediafire.com/…/65213_hospitaldesign--200beds.zip

علي الهاشتاج هينزل باستمرار مشاريع وتفاصلها وكل الداتا اللي ممكن تحتاجها علشان تشتغل في المشروع .. 
احفظ البوست عندك لانك هتحتاجه ..
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
الداتا المتوفرة علي الجروب للمشاريع الاتية 
حتي الان تم اضافة ..
المشاريع السكنية
=============
مشروع تصميم فيلا او شاليه " وحده سكنية "
مشروع تصميم عمارة سكنية
مشاريع سكنية " البيوت الذكية - موتيلات "
مشروع مبني سكني اداري تجاري " ابراج " 
مشروع تصميم فندق
المشاريع التعليمية
==============
مشروع حضانة " روضة اطفال "
مشروع تصميم مدرسة 
مشروع تصميم جامعة
المباني الادارية 
المباني التجارية " المولات " 
مشاريع البنوك 
مشاريع مركز ابحاث
مشاريع مركز ثقافي 
تصميم مكتبة 
المتاحف 
مشروع تصميم متحف احياء مائية
المعارض والاجنحة
المشاريع الصحية
==============
المستشفيات
المشاريع السياحية
==============
القري السياحية والمنتجعات 
المنتجع السياحي الاستشفائي
​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 مارس 2017)

3 صور


الديوانية
تصميم Motiva Studio
فيلا في الكويت

التجليد الخشب رائع بالبانوهات بس بيكون مناسب فقط في المساحات الكبيرة 
أو في أي مساحات في المكاتب وحتي للمكتب الصغير المساحة
بيعطي شعور بالفخامة و بالدفء وألوان سجادة رخام الأرضية 
تتفاعل بنفس درجات ألوان الحوائط 
وتتفاعل مع زخارف السقف 
وتخفف من لون الخشب والشعور بحرارته


















​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 مارس 2017)

الأبيض والأسود
كخطوط للأباليق
ولكنها هنا أقرب ما يكون من مبالغة مصمم الديكور وكانها كائن ديكور
أو مقتبسة من الحمار الوحشي zibbra




​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 مارس 2017)

ماكيت معماري




​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 مارس 2017)

رحلة في موقع المعماري العالمي
نورمان فورستر








"أستخدمت التكبير و التصغير بمبالغة لوضوح الصورالقادمة "



يعتبر من أفضل المواقع للمعماريين المشهورين اللي ممكن تستفيد منها
لأنك ممكن تختار نوع او مكان المشروع أو قائمة بالمشاريع بالأسماء او
أختيارات أخري 









 فمثلا في النوع ....
ممكن تلاقي نوع مشروعك
سواء سكني..فندقي ...حكومي...صحي...ألخ











حتلاقي تحليل و معلومات عن المشروع و الفكرة
طبعا ممكن تترجم الفقرات للعربي بإستخدام google translate












ممكن تلاقي برضه رسومات صور
للمساقط والواجهات والقطاعات والأسكتشات بيده









ممكن تلاقي للمشروع 
تطور الفكرة والماكيت
وصور من موقع التنفيذ









بحس انه عايز الطالب و المعماري يستفيد
من مشاريعه

نورمان فوستر






لينك موقع نورمان فوستر

http://www.fosterandpartners.com/projects/

​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 مارس 2017)

اسكتش رائع لزها حديد مع افضل مبانيها ..

















​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 مارس 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 مارس 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 مارس 2017)

بـ بورتو السخنة - العين السخنة



​
​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 مارس 2017)

الحلقات المعدنية المدلاه بالأسلاك علي مستويات
وإسطونات الإضاءة
مودرن ومميز



​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 مارس 2017)

4 صور

درجات ألوان البيجات وتمييز التصميم بالبانوهات
بزخارفها الجبس
ورائعة أختيار درجة الازرق 
غاطس السمبوكسات بالسقف المعلق أعطت تكتشير
مميز للسقف 
وتتفاعل مع كنارات رخام الأرضية





















​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 مارس 2017)

أختلاف نقوشات و ألوان البلاطات
راقي وجميل

الغريب شوفت زيه ولكن ببعض حوائط وبحائط فترينة محل ملابس 
وشكله رائع أيضا



​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 مارس 2017)

الساعات الضخمة تعطي تأثيير علي الديكور الداخلي
أو إذا وجدت علي الواجهات الخارجية



​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 مارس 2017)

3 صور

التجويفات بتأثيرها المميز علي الديكور الداخلي 
مع تأثير إسبوتس الإضاءات

















​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 مارس 2017)

تأثير تقسيمات السقف لكمر خشب الي مربعات اومستطيلات
بيعطي للتصميم قوة في المساحات الكبيرة
والسقف المرتفع

مع تأثير اكثر قوة وجمال لدوائر الإضاءات الطبيعية



​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 مارس 2017)

مستوي أختيار المسئولين للمواهب الفنية

‏تمثال انتي فين يا جهاااااد








​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 مارس 2017)

لما يتقال لمهندس معماري افتحلي قلبك












​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 مارس 2017)

15 صورة



طرق مختلفة للدهانات




بتأثيرات تكتشير textures مختلفة
ليس كل الابداع غالي الثمن و التكلفة 

لما تجيلك فرصة دهانات بشقتك او بشغلك أبقي جربهم بنفسك



بالرولة المنقوشة




















بالمقشة









بالرولة والأستيكرز









بالفرشات









بالأسفنجة










بفرشة البلاط









بإسطمبات بلاستيك شفاف


















بالبلاستيك الشفاف









بالرسم
ورف خشب









بالأستيكرز









بالفوطة









بطرقها المختلفة








​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 مارس 2017)

موسوعة مشاريع الاسكان ( التصميم الحضري)


أضغط علي اللينك وأستخدم الأسهم لتغيير الصفحات

https://www.facebook.com/Skyand0.5/photos/a.1428787910473316.1073742295.1089428527742591/1428790717139702/?type=3&theater​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 مارس 2017)

بداية التصميم للمشروع تبدء بتحليل الموقع
Site analysis 
اليكم بعض الدراسات الهامة جدا فى بداية المشروع الخاصة بالموقع . 
المصدر : 

Nevin Gharib


ا. د. نيفين غريب 
السيد . استاذ بقسم العمارة كلية الفنون الجميلة جامعة الاسكندرية


أضغط علي اللينك وأستخدم الأسهم لتغيير الصفحات

https://www.facebook.com/Skyand0.5/photos/a.1408123202539787.1073742274.1089428527742591/1408126422539465/?type=3&theater





​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 مارس 2017)

تأثيير الاعمدة بالكورنيشة في اللاندسكيب
حتي لو كانت حديثة
تعطي للفراغ حولها معني ما



​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 مارس 2017)

أستخدم تجليد الخشب للأعمدة و السقف المعلق
وبالحائط الغاطس علي اليمين
من نفس نوع ولون الخشب
مع وجود أستقطاعات به مميزت التصميم
وتفاعلت مع كينارات رخام الأرضية
لتعطي تصميم مميز

حتي الكراسي البيجات تتفاعل مع الخشب وكذلك لون الحوائط الأبيض



​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 مارس 2017)

مشروع و تحليله

التغطية بأعلي أو الكوليسترا بفتحاتها
وديناميكيتها و بإنحناتها 
وتأثيرها يظهر بكل منظور وواجهة
إلتوائها يظهر بكل المناظير و الواجهات

وفي ظل هذة الديناميكية و الحركة...أتي المصمم أسفل التغطية الديناميكية
بتضاد بها بالمربعات القوية

جميل المربع الكبيروالمربعات اخري تتفاعل معه وفي أتجاه وفي إتجاهات أخري 

رائع خط القطاع المتغيير المناسيب

لم تنسي وضع اخراج curves من روح التغطية ....أو من طبيعة النساء

ولا مانع ان المصمم او المصممه ان تضيف لمسات نسائية بإلوانها للتصميم
فيتفاعل ألوان الابيض و الأسود 
و الموف والبينك



​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 مارس 2017)

​


----------



## إيمان xD (12 مارس 2017)

*روعه*

يجننو يا أخي جزاك الله خيرا
روووعة و أكثرر من رائعة العمارة و طريقة التصميمم هايله
حفظك الله :75::75:​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 مارس 2017)

إيمان xD قال:


> يجننو يا أخي جزاك الله خيرا
> روووعة و أكثرر من رائعة العمارة و طريقة التصميمم هايله
> حفظك الله :75::75:​



متشكروسعيد علي تشجيعكي
ربنا يبارك فيكي....


----------



## أنا معماري (13 مارس 2017)

‎وفاء الدنينى‎
من الاخطاء فى التصميم المعمارى انك تعمل فتحات مقابلة لبعضها
بتمنع حركة الهواء بالفراغ بالكامل
.
أفتكر الكلام ده ممكن يشمل أي فراغ مثل المعيشة....وليس النوم فقط



​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 مارس 2017)

Mohammed Bourass‎
موقع لتحميل صور بصيغة png للإستعمال في البوست برودكشن هنا

 http://www.mrcutout.com

لازم التسجيل من أجل التحميل





​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 مارس 2017)

عمارات سكنيه



قسم عماره - هندسة المنصوره - الفرقه التالته 2014 
مشروع: (عمارات سكنيه) - Residential Buildings 
(جاري رفع لينك لتحميل المشاريع كامله)


https://www.facebook.com/IDesignZoO...3668029973011/434066060266540/?type=3&theater



​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 مارس 2017)

منحدرات السيارات

ساعات بييجي مشاريع تصميم مبني مواقف سيارات أو جراجات متعددة الطوابق
أو كجزء من مشروع 
فده مرجع للأبعاد

Parking dimensions

https://www.facebook.com/ingeniaTek...830779259241/1815464882062493/?type=3&theater



​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 مارس 2017)

الفرق بين موضوعين

(تصميمات أعجبتني)...
و
(فين تلاقي معلومات عن مشروعك...بحثك...دراساتك..مرجع شامل)

عملت الموضوع الثاني لتوفير الجهد و الوقت للي مستعجل علي مشروعه
وعايز معلومات مختصره وسريعة ومباشرة
فيعتبر الموضوع الثاني أختصار للموضوع الاول

فلغيت مثلا التنفيذي و كثير من الديكور وبعض التصميمات نصف مميزة.....او اللي مش حيفيد المشروعات الكبيرة و بعض التخطيط
والفيديوهات التفصيلة.....ألخ
فعدد صفحات 440 تقريبا...أختصرت في حوالي 40 صفحة حتي الأن

وأضفت أيضا للموضوع الثاني تحليل وتصنيف لأفكار المشاريع المتشابهة.....
اللي لو أتجمعت منها 4 او 5 أفكار منسجمة بتصميمك
حتمميز مشروعك

عشان كده حتلاقي تكرر في بعض الموضوعات بينهما......اللي حتفيد
​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 مارس 2017)

تفاعل ضهر السرير الدائري مع إنحناء بالحائط
وإنحناءات السقف

وتفاعل إلوان البنفسجي للستائر والفرش الغامق....مع فاتح لون الحوائط
ومع الأبيض



​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 مارس 2017)

Mohamed Raafat 
من احب المشاريع الى قلبي .. اول مشروع ليا بالماكس اصلا .. 
متحف الاحياء المائية من 3 سنين









باستخدام file ورشة باش مهندس كريم حازم Karim Hazem Mushtaha 
باليوتيوب...

ياريت يا شباب تشتغلوا بيه هيريحكم جدأً و احضروا ورشة مشروع التخرج فعلاً مفيدة جداً جداً .. 
جزاك الله خيراً يا باش مهندس






https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=ورشة+مشروع+التخرج+Karim+Hazem+Mushtaha+



​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 مارس 2017)

إنحناء أفقي في ال void الزجاج يضاد الميل في كتلة المصمت
وربط بينهما بمظلة المدخل



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 مارس 2017)

6 صور



مطار تايوان تاويوان الدولي
من تصميم UNStudio
المشروع على مساحة 400 الف مترمربع
يعتبر المشروع واحد من اجمل المطارات في العالم... 

ينضم الي المشاريع اللي بتأخذ شكل حرف H بطريقة غير مباشرة 
بإنسيابية













تموج وبروز المدخل في كتلة المنتصف كما بالصورة العليا
واعمدة المدخل المائلة

وأمتداد ب texture السقف من الداخل للخارج من نفس المادة و اللون 

إنسيابية خطوط التصميم مستوحاة من إنسيابية تصميم الطائرات









إنسيابية و إختلاف المواد ما بين الزجاج و الأبيض و ال texture البني















تموج ايضا للإضاءات الطبيعية الزجاج الداخلية

وإصطفاف رائع وتفاعل لإضاءات الإسبوتس مع مادة وخطوط السقف

مادة أعمدة الداخل الأستنلس ستيل المعدنية وإستيحات من لمعان إجزاء الطائرات









​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 مارس 2017)

البوكسات boxes ببروزاتها البيضاء اللون المربعة والمستطيلة 
وبعضها يرتفع لتعلو السطح
 وتضادها الحوائط الرأسية الحجر
ورأسية الزجاج تتفاعل معهم



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 مارس 2017)

الأرشات النصف دائرية دبل هايت بأعلي بأكتاف....
وبعمودين في الأرضي
وكرانيش بروكنيات تربط بينهما



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 مارس 2017)

من أجمل رسومات الحصي الملون للأرضيات
طاووس



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 مارس 2017)

من تفريغات قلب المبني
بإنكسارات
وتظهر من بينها الاعمدة وعناصر الأتصال الرأسية



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 مارس 2017)

فكرة لتكسية لحوائط بالمشروع
بزجزاج ببروز حوافها




​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 مارس 2017)

البانوهات البارزة و الغاطسة
تصنع كلاسيكية التصميم
وجماله



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 مارس 2017)

إستخدام القوائم الخشب
بجديد حركة تداخلاتها overlab
 في ديكور وفصل وتقسيم وتشكيل الفرغات
مع أبيض الحوائط
مميزة لو وضعتها في مشروعك بتكرارتها 

ولون أخف لخشب الأرضية والأثاث



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 مارس 2017)

3 صور




إستخدام إختلاف درجات ألوان الزجاج الرصاصي و الكمر
وإستخدام الأرتدادات كأفقيات
بتضاد رأسية الأبراج وأفقية بالمباني القصيرة الأخري

لتنضم لسلسة اللعب الشرائط الطائرة






















​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 مارس 2017)

3 صور



تصميم كلاسيكي لفيلا....
مستخدما أختلاف أطوال الاعمدة بتيجانها
واللعب الكورنيشة و بالزخارف
وتفاصيل جانبي الشبابيك بتكرار وحداتها 
وجديد أدخال البرجولة الكمر بفتحاتها















​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 مارس 2017)

​




وفاء الدنينى
معلومة ف صورة




​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 مارس 2017)

الحقيقة



​
​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 مارس 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 مارس 2017)

الكوردور عريض وبه جلسات خفيفية....
والطاولات الصغيرة وعليها الإضاءات الأبجورات
والبانوهات تقسم الحوائط
والنجف الكريستال و تأثيره
والأرواع اختيار موكيت الأرضية بخطوطه الأسود مع الأبيض
لتصميم مميز



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 مارس 2017)

الحلقات المعدنية بمستويات
وأختلاف أقطار دوائرها
ميزت وظيفة الفراغ كصالة مطعم
Restaurant






​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 مارس 2017)

3 صور


حركة خروج الكتلة المثلثة من غالبا مثلث 
لتشكل فيما بينها فرغات الفيلا
لتشكل الداخل مع الخارج
بتمميز

وخالف مادة الكتلة عن مادة الكتلة الخارجة منها
خالف في اللون وفي الملمس















​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 مارس 2017)

وسط صفاء الأبيض
صمم الحديد الفورفورجية البسيط بخطوطه ولونه الأسود
الإضاءات للنحفة الدائرة و الأباليك
لتضيف جو ساحر علي المكان
فلا نلومه



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 مارس 2017)

تصميم ناعم....
والمصمم أستخدم رخام الاعمدة الرائع....وكأنه باليته ألوان
يأخذ منها ألوان التصميم الهادئة
من البيج و الرصاصي
لتملء المكان

والإضاءات الفرفورجية....والمخروط الناقص
تألقت بالتصميم بهدوء



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 مارس 2017)

ثلاثية الأبراج
ومييزها بالتويست الألتواء
وأقدام بداياتها



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 مارس 2017)

صورتين 

تنتمي لسلسة مباني ....عمارة الكهوف










​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 مارس 2017)

المودرن مع تفاصيل الفن الإسلامي من زخارف كولسترا
ما بين أنها جيدة ولكن احس انها ينقصها شئ ما
ربما سميترية الكور غير جيدة
أو ألوان المواد المستخدمة
أو تحتاج لاند مارك ....كتلة رأسية
علي حسب المشروع



​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 مارس 2017)

مميز تداخل الكتل وأختلاف موادها

350 sqm villa
Khan Mahmood.




​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 مارس 2017)

ثلاثية لزهي حديد

احد اعمال المبدعة زهى حديد ثلاثة ابراج سكنبة في استراليا
ربما مستوحاة من سنابل القمح​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 مارس 2017)

الفرق بين الحديد والخرسانة 
م. حازم شعبان



​

​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 مارس 2017)

عزيز عباس
‏ناطحة سحاب مدهشة‏.‏
تنضم لسلسلة أبراج ....بوابات فتحات للسماء




​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 مارس 2017)

موسوعة تصميم المدارس

https://www.facebook.com/architect.notes/photos/a.561741653992727.1073741864.220574138109482/561741687326057/?type=3&theater



​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 مارس 2017)

تفريغات خلفية السرير
ليكون منها رفوف
ثم يكمل مع السقف
واختيار مميز للون الأبيض مع الرصاصي بنقوشاته

فكرة حلوة للديكور الداخلي للنوم وللمكتب ولأي فرغات....
وبتشكيلات أخري




​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 مارس 2017)

4 صور


Amr Abdelnabi‎ 
فكرة الشجرة المعدنية كوظيفة إنشائية وجمال معماري








دي الهندسة






















​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 مارس 2017)

عرضنا أمس التصميم الشجري كفكرة للأعمدة المعمارية الإنشائية
وفي ناس كنت بتسأل أزاي ألاقي تفاصيل أكثر للموضوع ده....
زي ما قلنا قبل كده فقط اكتب في google images
الأعمدة الشجرية في التصميم الأنشائي
و الأفضل ترجمها بنفسك او عن طريق google translate
فترجمتها....Tree columns in the structural design
حيطلعلك صور بالضغط علي كل واحدة ...حتظهر موضوعها الأصلي بالمعلومات والتفاصيل و الصور ...مثل ما بالصورة


https://www.google.com/search?site=&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1536&bih=735&q=Tree+columns+in+the+structural+design&oq=Tree+columns+in+the+structural+design&gs_l=img.3...1629.1629.0.2388.2.2.0.0.0.0.336.336.3-1.1.0....0...1ac.1.64.img..1.0.0.0.wFngxfkMSoM




​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 مارس 2017)

4 صور


جميل التباين بين المباني البوابتين الكبيرة و الصغيرة
وربما تمثل البوابات التراثية بالبلد
وجميل تأثير الموجة وعلاقتها بالدوائر الكاملة في الأول والناقصة لتحقق وظيفة المسرح المفتوح في الاخر وأكمل الدائرة بالاندسكيب
واكثر حاجة عجبتني البوابة الكبيرة ووجودها 
وكأنها تشوق لأمتداد الموجة

وعلي جانبي الموجة أما مباني تتفاعل بأشعاع
أو مباني تتضاد كفلات flat لمنحي الموجة
وحتي دي أوجد بينهما تبادل


قسم هندسة العمارة في جامعة بابل يغازل العالمية مررة اخرى 
بحصول الطالبة اميمة الطائي عل المرتبه الشرفية في مسابقة معماريه عالمية 
المشروع من اشراف الاستاذ المساعد الدكتور حسن الكسبي 
اشرف الدكتور على مشروعي ايضا وحققنا الثاني عل العراق في جائزة التميز . 
كانت بصمته واضحة عل قسم هندسة العماة في الفترة القصيرة في المرحلة الخامسة .
مبروك يا مهندسه اميمه... ومش غريب الإبداع على الشعب العراقي































​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 مارس 2017)

CE Minia University 



الخرسانة المسلحة بالألياف الزجاجية




بتتكون هذه الخرسانة من الاسمنت والرمل بنسبة اسمنت عالية مضاف إليها الالياف الزجاجية المقاومة للتشققات




بشكل خصلات يتراوح طولها ما بين (12مم-500مم).
بدأ استخدامها فى الاتحاد السوفياتى خلال الفترة (1950-19600)م





وفي القرن العشرين وفي إطار تطوير صناعة الخرسانة تم إنتاج خرسانة مسلحة بالالياف الزجاجية CRG




لتكون بديل عن مواد الاكساء الكلاسيكية والطبيعية كالحجر والرخام وغيره وكمان عشان يساهم بشكل عام 
في الإنشاء العصري اقتصاديا وتقنيا وجماليا في جميع أنحاء العالم







من اهم مواصفتها
- لا تشتعل




- نفاذيتها للماء 0.1% 
- مقاومة للاملاح والاحماض 
- مقاومة للاحتكاك والكسر 
- رديئة التوصيل للكهربا 
- ضعيفة التوصيل للحرارة 
- يتحمل إجهاد ضغط يصل إلى 50 نيوتن / مم2 
- مقاوم للأشعة فوق البنفسجية


















​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 مارس 2017)

المعايير الأساسية في تصميم البنوك


https://www.facebook.com/1166849040014723/photos/pcb.1512570225442601/1512569392109351/?type=3&theater




​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 مارس 2017)

موسوعة المدارس والحضانات

https://www.facebook.com/Skyand0.5/photos/a.1429748017043972.1073742297.1089428527742591/1429749573710483/?type=3&theater


تعلم كيفية توزيع الفراغات المعمارية بشكل صحيح 
حضانة
معايير + مشاريع

http://adyou.me/AD9K


بحث عن رياض الاطفال
بلانات حضانات 
http://adyou.me/qv4J
http://adyou.me/Soex
مشاريع حضانة
http://adyou.me/PBNt




​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 مارس 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 مارس 2017)

أسواق مصر القديمة
تتماشي مع المناطق الحارة
من ممرات ضيقة لتعطي ظلال وتتسرب الهواء مع الإضاءة
من خلال بدايتها ونهايتها
ومن خلال فتحات السقف الضيقة 

ممكن حد يقول ده مش موضوع مهم ولكن ممكن
فكرة مشروع أسواق مثلا في أسوان أو الأقصر أو أي منطقة حارة
تعتمد علي هذة النقطة فيجب علي المصمم أن يدرس في تحليله للدراسات للمشروع 
عادات وتقاليد وطباع والملائم لطبيعة حياة الناس 
اللي حيصمم لهم مبانيهم ومشروعاته

ده ممكن رائعة فكرته تنطلق فقط من هذة النقطة المهمة ممكن تفتح google images 
وتشوف حياة وصناعات وأسواق وتاريخ المنطقة اللي حتصمم فيها مشروعك 
وتبدء من بينهم تبحث عن الفكرة 
وهي دي مفتاح فكرة المشروع




​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 مارس 2017)

جاري العمل بالموضوع










​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 مارس 2017)

10 صور 
ومسقط أفقي وقطاع


جاري العمل بالموضوع

































































































​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 مارس 2017)

الدراسة التصميمية للمطارات


https://www.facebook.com/architect.notes/photos/a.577051192461773.1073741878.220574138109482/577051299128429/?type=3&theater




​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 مارس 2017)

الحل الدائري لتخطيط المجاروة السكنية
ووضع الخدمات في الدائرة
والشوارع مشعة من مركزها



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 مارس 2017)

البلكونات تشكل العناصر الأفقية
والغاطسة
وأستخدم الاعمدة لتضادها كعناصر رأسية علي الواجهتين 
ويشكل بها الكتل مع الكمر



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 مارس 2017)

Free CAD Drawings,Details Download

https://www.allcadblocks.com




​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 مارس 2017)

7 صور



فى ديكورات بتتعمل تنجيد 
على كل الاشكال حسب التصميم مع غرفه النوم خلفيات للسراير






































​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 مارس 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 مارس 2017)

تستحق....وإذا أضيفت كأفكار لممرات وفرغات مشروعك ستكون مميزة

​ موسوعة أفكار رائعة
لتصميم 
الممرات والفراغات الداخلية

https://www.facebook.com/archiarts2000/photos/a.1044950488968638.1073742125.696816497115374/1044953845634969/?type=3&theater
​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 مارس 2017)

أختلاف شكل وحجم الفتحات 
تشكل جمال المبني 
بما فيها التفريغ لعدة ادوار

أيضا لاحظ شكل المعين وعلاقته بالمعينات الصغيرة
وعلاقة فتحات السقف بباقي الفتحات



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 مارس 2017)

ساعات المصمم بيحب يلعب بالعلاقة بين المربع و المستطيل
بالنسبة للمبني ككل وبالنسبة لبروزالقلب كبلكونة
فكلاهما تحتار فيه 
أهو مربع أم مستطيل 
 واللي ساعده علي كده الميل في حافة البروز (الشطفة في الكورنر corner)
وكذلك كورنر المبني علي اليمين فوق
وجميل التبادل بينهما


والباقي يكمل بجمال من خشب و louvers و أعمدة أسلحة بالتصميم 
والسور يشارك المبني في عناصره



​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 مارس 2017)

3 صور


الأعمدة المائلة كزجزاج مميزة مع إنحناءات الكتل
وفراغ قلب المبني

ولكن زادت الأعمدة المائلة في الممرات الداخلية وأصبحت مزعجة للرؤيا








الاعمدة المائلة مقبولة بإنعكاس الخارج علي الداخل 

وعلاقة بين السقف المثلثات بدرجات ألوانه
مع المثلثات بالسطح الزجاج










ولكن زادت الأعمدة المائلة في الممرات وأصبحت مضايقة للرؤيا



​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 مارس 2017)

3 صور


الأبراج تنضم لسلسلة
الأبراج التي أكملتها الفريمات المعدنية

والجديد هنا الادوار المفرغة بالأدوار
هل أستخدمها كحدائق أو بلكونات؟!
أحتمال












تغطية الفراغ المفتوح بكمرات منحنية واخري عرضية معدنية 
لكسر أشعة الشمس وأعطاء ظلال











مميز....أوجد فروق بين الكمرات المختلفة الإنحناء 
لأدخال إضاءات طبيعية



​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 مارس 2017)

شوفنا مشاريع كثيير اللي بيكون فيها السقف المرفوع عن الكتل بفرغات
بيعطي خيالية للمشروع
بجانب التظليل و التهوية بمرور الهواء 
بتخفف من حرارة المشروع الترفيهي بالخليج 
وتجعله كواحة

وأوجد تضاد رائع بين البوكسات boxed واللعب مع الأشكال المخروطية الإسطوانية
لعب تحت سقف المشروع





 من الأشياء الجميلة تعدد الوظيفة للعنصر التصميم....
فهنا يلعب ما بين أعمدة بواكي ممرات ....
وعنصر تحميلي إنشائي و يحمل زجاج و louvers الواجهة.....
ثم ينحني ويتموج لكي يحمل سقف المشروع....بنفس عنصر المشروع....

ورغبة المعماريين العالميين في أيجاد لغة و تفاعل و أنسجام وعائلية بين عناصر المشروع.....












إستخدم الهياكل المعدنية بتشكيلات سمبوكسة وخصوصا شكلها ما بين المستقيمة وفي الاجزاء المنحنية 
ومن وراءها الزجاج و ال louvers ككاسرات أشعة الشمس
وربطها أيضا بالسقف space truss 
بإنحناء وقوة وجمال

جميل أيضا أوجد تدرجات بميل وحدات زجاج المشروع










تفاعل وتأثير الداخل مع الخارج بفكرة التصميم
وتاثيير تكويين الظلال من خلال التصميم











خيالية وجمال السماء و إنعكساتها مع لون الزجاج 
وأيضا ينتقل التواصل والتأثير والأمتداد للعنصر المائي






​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 مارس 2017)

هذا مستوي المعلومات والتطبيقات اللي بنبحث عنه لشرح
الدراسات عموما و خاصة لتأثير الرياح و الشمس و الحرارة والعمارة الخضراء 
علي التصميم و المبني
وهنا تأثير الرياح علي التصميم وممكن ذكرها في دراسات مشاريع الأبراج​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 مارس 2017)

جميلة فكرة الأباليق
بالطوب والحجر البيج
بنسب الاعمدة المثمنة.....
ولكن هل الطوب ده حقيقي ولاه تكسية
​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 مارس 2017)

في ذكري ميلاد شيخ المعماريين....
المعماري العالمي حسن فتحي​
​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 مارس 2017)

المصمت الرخام الغامق يلعب في تضاد
مع الأبراج الزجاج
ذات فراغ المنتصف

وفتحات الشبابيك تخترق تشكيل المصمت

ودلع بشطف حرف نهاية الأبراج










المصمت يشكل أيضا المدخل

ووضع المصاعد البانوراما رؤيا خارجية ورفاهية للمشروع



​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 مارس 2017)

545-Sofa 2016
Format : SKP
Download 1.3 GB


http://www.mediafire.com/file/774ejrp85c2w73s/545-Sofa_2016.rar



​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 مارس 2017)

العمارة
لعب و جد و حب

❤ ❤ 




























​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 مارس 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 مارس 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 مارس 2017)

جودة التصميم مع جودة الماكيت

هل الأرصفة معمولة من ألواح الفوم الرفيعة؟
ربما



​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 مارس 2017)

الحائط الرأسي يعلو
ويشكل جانبي أختلاف المناسيب لكتل الفيلا



​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 مارس 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 مارس 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 مارس 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 مارس 2017)

نتائج مسابقة مشروعات تخرج الجامعات المصرية لعام 2016 
الفائز بالمركز الاول 
جاسر محمد يوسف


تباين الدوائر بأختلاف أحجامها وال curves
تربط بينها
وفي الواجهات والقطاع
تخرج بفكرة الكثبان الرملية والخيام 

البساطة و تلقائية التعبير المعماري 
هي دائما مايمييز المشاريع العالمية 
أوالمحلية ذات المستوي الرفيع



​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 مارس 2017)

تخرج منحنية من الأرض من بين تشكيل اللاندسكيب
وكأنها أحدي أوراقها
وتحمل عليها الحشائش الخضراء
لتشكل بشرائحها الفرغات والجلسات بأسفلها
وتحمي من بينها وبظلالها 
المبني الزجاجي




​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 مارس 2017)

تصميمات اوتوكاد كاملة ل 24 مشروع لعمارات سكنية

ملفات تصميم 24 برج سكني (ملفات اتوكاد - التصميم المعمارى والانشائى )



اللينك الأول....من العمارة 1 حتي العمارة 20

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1SFiuPK2ICLRW9SLS1pbDl4d00/view


واللينك الثاني... من العمارة 21 حتي العمارة 24

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1SFiuPK2ICLN091M1R1WE5jdjQ/view




المصدر

https://goo.gl/PYK6DU








​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 مارس 2017)

3 صور


الستارة الخارجية بتنوع فتحاتها
والفتحات الأورجانك تظهر بإشتياق ما وراء الستارة من زجاج

وبالداخل التصميم الاورجانك بإنحناءاته
يتفاعل مع الفتحات الاورجانك الخارجية

لتنضم لسلسلة المباني
التي تشكلها الكوليسترا












رائع كتلة كور السلم والمصعد 
برأسيتها ولون مادتها الرصاصي
تضاد أبيض اللون بأنحناتها الأفقية













بساطة تصميم وتنفيذ الهاندرل السور الزجاج ويتفاعل في الادوار والاماكن المختلفة
ما بين أورجانك ودائري و إليبس
في الأدوار المختلفة

وتأثير فتحات كوليسترا الستارة الخارجية
يظهر بالداخل



​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 مارس 2017)

6 صور


أختلاف بدايات البرج بإنكسارتهما
تشكل تلاقي البرج
بوابة فتحته للسماء
وتكوون فراغ حديقة رائعة بينهما


والاعمدة الفريمات تتشكل بدء من الأرض لتكوون بواكي ممرات 
ثم تنطلق لتكوون فاصل 
ثم تنطلق لتشكل فريمات وحاملة للزجاج
حتي نهاية تلاقي البرج

ولكن هل لها وظيفة إنشائية برغم بدايتها المنكسرة؟
ربما












































​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 مارس 2017)

‎محمد خاطر‎
تحفة معمارية ....مسجد الصحابة - شرم الشيخ - مصر
أفتكر ان الصورة دي أحسن من الواقع
غالبا منظور للتصميم



​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 مارس 2017)

​


هل الكوع 90 ده خطا...
الردود:
خطاء
خطا المفروض 45 .ي 45لعدم تكون رواسب
.
كان من المفروض غرفة تفتيش واحدة أكبر للانبوبين النازلين في الزاوية وانتهت المشكلة...
.
عمل خليجي .ينقصه كوع أو طبه التسليك​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 مارس 2017)

تصميم رائع لجامع ....والإضاءة بمستوياتها المختلفة تظهره

Nabeel ALhaialy
عندما يبدع المهندس
المسجد الجامع (حيدر)
اكبر مسجد في باكو- اذربيجان -



​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 مارس 2017)

ينضم لسلسلة مباني بها تماس لمنحنين

والمبني علي شكل يشبه الفيونكة....إنسيابية خطوطه
وتماس الكمرتين التي تمر فوق المبني وتغطي الجزء الغاطس كفناء او مسرح مفتوح



​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 مارس 2017)

فكرة رائعة لمبني أكياس الرمل
يتكون المسكن من دوائر ويغطيها ويربط بينها بالمظلة المحملة علي اعمدة
رائعة كمدخل و كجلسة وتكووين
والخضرة تغطي المسكن

وتبياين وتضاد بين الأخضر الحشائش و نقاء الأبيض 



​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 مارس 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 مارس 2017)

كله بالحب....




❤



❤​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 مارس 2017)

الاعمدة أيضا تشارك في التكووين والتصميم
بفريماتها و إنحناءاتها 
تحمل السقف وتشكل الفراغ وتحتوي المستخدم
وربما يمكن الجلوس عليها

تصميمها يتناسب حسب المبني....فهنا تتناسب مع المواقف و المحطات الرئيسية
 وتنوع في تشكيل ميولها لكسر رتابة الأنتظار




​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 مارس 2017)

حركة أتجاة الرياح ...الهواء
وتأثر مرورها في غرفة .... بحسب مكان وعدد الفتحات (الشبابيك)
وحسب أتجاة الرياح
يمكن تطبيقها بأي حجم فراغ غرفة

العلم بالشئ مفيد....ولو لم يطبق في التصميم...لأن ربما يحتاج فراغ غرفة كبير تطبيقها
والعلم بحركة الهواء بها...



​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 مارس 2017)

مشروع تصميم مستشفى كامل (مدنى وكهرباء وحريق وصحى )​​​​
http://akoam123elecdesignbooks.blogspot.com.eg/2017/03/blog-post_26.html



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2017)

الأقتراب من
ملاقف الهواء


من تراث الماضي....ومن العناصر الهامة في العمارة العربية و العمارة الإسلامية
ويعاد إستخدامها حاليا كما رأينا مشاريع سكنية في الامارات مثلا

الأعتماد علي العناصر الطبيعية في تحسين حرارة و التلطيف بالهواء بعيدا
عن الإجهزة و مساوئ إستخدامها
من إضرار صحية وإهدار طاقة

الحائط بيقسم الملقف هنا لمثلثين داخل للرياح وخارج











لم اكن أعرف أن الملاقف تنقسم بحائط
دخول لرياح الهواء من إتجاهين
ربما يعتمد علي حسب إتجاهات الرياح بتلك المنطقة












وهنا الحائط يفصل ويقسم الملقف
جزء دخول و أخر لخروج رياح الهواء













* حوائط الملاقف تمتص الحرارة أثناء النهار
وتطلقها في المساء
لتدفء هواء الليل البارد

* الهواء الساخن يعمل علي صعود وتوجيه لهواء الليل البارد من خلال أبواب وشبابيك المبني

* نظام الملاقف يعمل بكفاءه عالية في المناطقة الحارة الجافة ذات تقلبات جوية عالية
أي البئية العربية

* عيوبه صعوبة الحماية من الامطار الغزيرة





في مصر القديمة كانوا بيمرروا رياح الملقف علي احواض مياة وثلج للتبريد



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2017)

اللعب بين المستطيل والمثلث


كتل المشروع مستطيل يخرج منه مثلثين بفناء
في توجية اخر وفي تبادل 
وحتي كورنر المستطيل 
يكوون مثلث اخر في تبادل مع كتلة المستطيل العليا بأعمدتها الزجزاج



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2017)

الكتلة الزجاج في القلب....وفريمات متبادلة وعادية
بعروض ثابتة تشكل البلكونات والأدوار

حتي هناك تبادل بين حائطي الجنب وخروجهما من البلاطة 
وتبادل أيضا بين دروة الأول ودروة السطح



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2017)

جراءة في التصميم
كتل مختلفة تلتف حول دائرية الممرات بمستويين
حول جلسة المدرجات الغاطسة في الأرض

والمستوي الأعلي محمل علي أعمدة وتفريغ من تحتها 

تكوين رائع ولكن هل يمكن توظيفة في مشروع!



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2017)

سكني لأكياس الرمل
وكأنها تلال رملية بأختلاف تلالها
واللعب بدرجات ألوان مواد تشطيب الواجهات
الأبيض والبيج







​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2017)

تموج حائط جانبي البرجين في تبادل
وكوبري يصل بينهما 

يمكن أضافتها لعنصر مشروع



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2017)

برجولة ديناميكية رائعة خصوصا 
إذا كانت تتفاعل مع و أمام كتل المشروع 



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2017)

مبني قوس
قطاعه مربعين ينتهي بإحرف مشطوفة
وبلون مادة اخري لياكده

لتطل بمربعاتها كأعين لتري الخارج



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2017)

كان تركيز المصمم علي وضع الوحدات الفندقية كبمني ثلاث أدوار في الكورنر
وبجناحين في الخلف ليتيح فرصة لتصميم لاندسكيب من خضرة وحمامات سباحة من حوله 
وأطلاله جيدة علي البحر

وعلي الجانب الاخر حاول وضع أكبر عدد من الشاليهات يطل علي هذا اللاندسكيب

وكذلك ترصيص أكبر قدر ممكن من الشاليهات المطلة علي البحر





​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2017)

ينضم لسلسلة مشاريع
مط عنصر في التصميم
وهنا الأليبس خصوصا وتلاحظه في أختلاف عروضه



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2017)

الأبيض بعروضه الثابته و فريماته وتضاد مع الحجر



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 مارس 2017)

ألتواء المنحنيين في تباين
وتضاد في مستويين
بين الصغير العالي بزجاجه و اعمدته والكبير المحتوي
والمنحنيين في تضاد مع المبني الفلات flat



​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 مارس 2017)

تنضم لسلسلة 
اللعب بالبلكونات

أستخدم أشكال الأورجانك والإليبس لتصميم البلكونات ببلاطة بيضاء بارزة بدروة زجاج ...
وخارجة من البوكس الزجاج





​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 مارس 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 مارس 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 مارس 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 مارس 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 مارس 2017)

(( لم نعلمكم الهندسة من أجل بناء دار ذو طابق أو طابقين 
نحن نعلمكم الهندسة من أجل مشاريع عملاقة ... ))
.
ده مبنى اسمه تورنج تورسو فى اسبانيا مصممه معمارى اسمه كالاترافا واللى بيميزه انه كمان مهندس مدنى وخد دكتوراه فى الهندسة المدنيه فى تصميم منشات الاستيل منشات القشريات



​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 مارس 2017)

من الأشكال المميزة 
شكل قطرة المياة 
سواء كانت مضغوطة أو مشدودة

وهنا بالبرج فتحة للسماء علي شكل قطرة الماء
وينتمي الي سلسلة الأبراج الملتوية
twist tower 

فيمميز بالالتواء و فتحة للسماء و الأدوار المفرغة الخضراء



​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 مارس 2017)

من أجمل تصميمات الجزر و البحر
هي المستوحاة من القواراب والأشرع
مثل برج العرب الرائع


وهنا قوس الشراع الخرساني وتموج لسطح الكيرتين وول....الزجاج
ذو العرض الرفيع ربما محلول غرف علي الجانبين وكوريدور ممر بينهما
فيحقق من خلال التمووج الرفيع رؤية أفضل
ومسطح خارجي اكبر

والقوارب المستوحاة منها تظهرعلي سطخ البحر 
بتموج شراعها البيضاء



​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 مارس 2017)

الأبراج الإسطوانية الحجر قد تكوون من طراز المنطقة
والزجاج
والكوليسترا البيضاء

لمستشفي



​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 مارس 2017)

عناصر كتل المشروع بتشكل جزء من تفكير المصمم ليصل لما يريد بمبناه

في تلاقي بين الدائرة بفناءها الدائري 
وتلاقيها مع شكل يشبة ورقة الشجرة

والرائع حسن أختيار خطوط سقف الكتل ربطت بين الكتل
وكانها تخرج خارج مسار تماس الدائرة

واختار بعض وحدات السقف لرفع حروفها 
قد تكوون تشكيل و أضاءة ....او ملاقف هواء

لا ادري لماذا اختار ميل الاعمدة بهذة الطريقة؟!



​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 مارس 2017)

التضاد قد يكوون مميز في التصميم
ولكن يجب أن يكوون في أنسجام مع تكووين المشروع

وتضاد فلات flat البرج مع تموجات السقف



​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 مارس 2017)

كتلتين تتماسا مع موجة
أو 
كتلتين تكوون موجة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 مارس 2017)

وضع الأساسات علي طوب أسمنتي مفرغ
كيف أستطاع المقاول أن يقنع المهندس بالصب؟
​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 مارس 2017)

ساعات بنحتاج مشاريع إنشائي

مجموعة من مشاريع مختلفة و متنوعة يبلغ عددها 64 مشروع 
تتضمن علي
- مشاريع سكنية لمنازل بمساحات مختلفة 
-مشاريع إنشائية- مشروع خرسانة 
- مشروع تصميم إنشائي لأبراج سكنية
- مشروعات متنوعة ( مبني إداري , قاعة مؤتمرات , مصنع , فندق , بوابات , مكتبة , , مسجد , مبني سكني , محلات)


https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_4PdKkYoZMWV28wVHZYa0duZVE/view


أو من المصدر

http://www.astucestopo.net/2017/02/blog-post_58.html









​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 مارس 2017)

"مواصفات المباني الخضراء"


شروط ومواصفات المباني الخضراء بامارة دبي المطبقة 
بغرض تحسين اداء المباني وتخفيض استهلاك الطاقة والمياه والمواد وتحسين الصحة العامة للسكان
وتعزيز التخطيط والتصميم والتنفيذ والتشغيل للمباني
لبناء مدينة متميزة تتوافر فيها رفاهية العيش ومقومات النجاح.
..........................

تحميل شروط ومواصفات المباني الخضراء بصيغة pdf من موقع (mediafire).




http://www.mediafire.com/file/xvhatzxjbbn2jrz/%D8%B4%D8%B1%D9%88%D8%B7+%D9%88+%D9%85%D9%88%D8%A7%D8%B5%D9%81%D8%A7%D8%AA+%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%A8%D8%A7%D9%86%D9%8A+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AE%D8%B6%D8%B1%D8%A7%D8%A1.pdf




​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 أبريل 2017)

‎Senan Al-masqari‎ 
استخدام الشجرة اﻹنشائية لتسقيف الفراغات الواسعه...مع توزيع وحدات الإضائة عبرها..
مطار شنغهاي-الصين










​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 أبريل 2017)

‎وفاء الدنينى‎ 
من اعمال المعمارية زها حديد
رحمها الله



​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 أبريل 2017)

أنواع الكانات وفوائدها



​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 أبريل 2017)

أبتكارات مصممين الديكور
لا تنتهي
واللعب بالمثلثات ما بين الخشب الأسود بفراغاتها و زجاج الإضاءات الأبيض
وانتقلت بألوانها ومادتها الي
الكراسي والطاولات

مادة الحوائط و الأسقف تشبه الرخام في تجزيعها
هلي هي دهانات أو خشب ربما

ياريت اللي يعرف تلك المادة يكتب نوعها؟

ولون بانوهات اللون التركواز بغموضها وتأثير الإضاءه عليها

وعروض القهوة علي ما يشبة السبورة بتلقائيتها

كل تصميم يعطي عمق و أحساس و خبرة وفن 
وكأنه يشحن الفكر بالأفكار




















​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 أبريل 2017)

Yasser Samy‎
مزراب لصب العمود في حالة زياده الارتفاع بحد اقصي 3 متر للحطه



​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 أبريل 2017)

اللعب بأختلاف أطوال ولون زجاج
الكونرات المنحنية 

يضاد كلاسيكية مبناه ويلفت النظر اليه





​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 أبريل 2017)

السلام عليكم ياباشنهندسين 
ممكن اعرف سبب حدوث الكراك دا مع العلم
استخدمت هزاز وريشيت العمدان ميه قبل الصبه
وخرسانه ميتها مش زياده عملتلها سلامب وشده خشب جديد تالت مره استخدام
.
الردود

.
فك الشده المبكر او نقل القمط اثناء الصب
.
الكفر كبير ...
.
باين انه الخشب مش مزيت قبل الصب



​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 أبريل 2017)

المياة بتزيد فى الموقع فوق اللبشة ومعرفش اسحبها بالماتور 
الحل ايه؟

الردود:

اعمل حفره في الارض جنب اللبشه بعيد عنها بنص متر و غوطها متر و اسحب منها
.
هتعمل حفرتين أعمق من منسوب التأسيس ب2 متر وتحط فيها برميل متخرم وحوليها بحص
حفرة في زاوية والتانيه في مقابلها علي الوتر 
وتسحب المياه بمواتير عمل يدوي أو اوتوماتيك علي حسب كمية المياه اللي عندك لو زيادة أو بسيطه
أهم حاجه تسحب المياه من الحفرتين بالتوازي 
.
باشا متنساش تعمل فلتر سوا
ء فلتر زلط او فلتر في مدخل الداكت بتاع الطلمبة علشان ماتسحبش التربة من تحت اللبشة
.
كان من الاولى حقن التربة .
​​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 أبريل 2017)

ديكور المهندس الإنشائي 





​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 أبريل 2017)

اللعب بالأرتدادات سواء أفقي و رأسي أيضا
و الأنكسارات بأختلاف التوجيه
والأبيض بفريماته وبعروضه الثابته وبياضه الأبيض الأملس
يضاد باقي المواد الحجر بخشونتها ولونها

أيضا هناك البيج الي يشبه الرخام....ما هي مادته؟


​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 أبريل 2017)

الفريم الحجر 
مميز ان يحدد كتشكيل ثم يرتفع ليكوون برجولة مرتفعة كجلسة السطح

ولكنه ضخم شوية في الواجهة
ممكن من نسبه وبرضه من مادته كحجر فمثلا الأبيض بيكون أهدئ في التعبير



​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 أبريل 2017)

​



زي ما في.... أبيض و أسود
في...رصاصي وبنفسجي
.
ألوان ديكورية





​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أبريل 2017)

​




 تصميم - فندق في مكة 
 3Dmax - Vray _ Photoshop



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أبريل 2017)

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحتوا اسم الشغل اللى ف العمود ده ايه ؟
وبيتباع فين
.
الرد
مادة GRC
الخرسانة المسلحة بالألياف الزجاجية....سمكها حوالي 1 سم



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أبريل 2017)

‏البناء بأكياس الرمل ..
تقنية اقتصادية وعزل طبيعي وبناء سريع ومرونة في التصميم





















​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أبريل 2017)

الأباليق الذهبي أو الأورنج بفخامتها
مع الأسود



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أبريل 2017)

بشوف برجولات مظلات كثيرة في الفيلات ونهايات العمارات
ولكن أول مرة يطبقها في الأدوار
بلونها الأبيض وعلاقتها بأبيض الكمر
واللعب مع فريمات ولون الزجاج الأزرق



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أبريل 2017)

ينضم لسلسلة المباني 
بجمال العناصر الضخمة
والغريب هنا تتقبلها برغم ضخامتها في فيلا وليست عمارة طويلة
ربما خفف من ذلك مسطح الزجاج الغاطس 
وتضاد الأبيض مع الرخام الأسود الرصاصي
والخشب الشرائح بالخلف

وحتي الكورتين المعدنيتين اللامعتين متألفة



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أبريل 2017)

​



مهندس الديكور سمير حلايقة 
فيلة صديقي امين المصري في المراحل النهائيه

شوفنا كثير نماذج من حسن أستخدام الحديد الفورفورجية في التصميم الداخلي
خصوصا بلونها الأسود أمام الحائط الأبيض

ولكني أول مرة أشوفها في تطبيق أمام الواجهة كأبتكار جديد
مع الإضاءات الجانبية الخفية زادتها جمالا
وخصوصا عند الليل



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أبريل 2017)

البوكس يحوي الجلسات ويظلل الزجاج
والبلكونة
وينفذ بضوء غير مباشر من خلال فتحات سقفه



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أبريل 2017)

أسكتش فورفورجية
حديد مشغول كلاسيك



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أبريل 2017)

شايف ال concept



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أبريل 2017)

4 صور










































​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أبريل 2017)

أماكن الشبابيك والفتحات
تحدد مسارمرور الهواء في الفراغ
وتهوية الفراغ



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أبريل 2017)

دائما لطيفة وجود مربعات X في دروة السطح
وبانوهات الرخام البيج الطولية وأباليك الإضاءات



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أبريل 2017)

فواصل الزجاج الشجرية الطولية رائعة
وأستخدام اللون البيج البني فقط كإظهار للحجر المادة الطبيعيية 
مع الرصاصيات



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أبريل 2017)

يتضم الي سلسلة منحنيين متماسيين
ولكن هنا 
بكتلة أكبر من أخري



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أبريل 2017)

تصميم داخلي لشقة 40 متر فى روما

















































غالبا هي موضة السيراميك بأختلاف أشكاله المتقاربة الالوان 
للأرضيات وبعض الحوائط 

ومميز فكرة الرف من السيراميك ووضع عليه أناء الزرع وبعض ادوات الحمام










رائع وبسيط فكرة الخشب ككونتر وكرف بتلقائية



​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 أبريل 2017)

12 صورة



مشروع تخرج متحف حربي ..
لطالب من فيتنام ..

فعلا شبه كثير من مشروع مكتبة الأسكندرية
نفس شكل قرص الشمس الدائري بميل
وهناك حتي جزء ناقص في مكتبة الأسكندرية ....وقصته أن قرص الشمس كان كامل في التصميم
ولكن فجاؤا بوجود مسرح علس شكل كرة
فأضطروا الي تغيير التصميم بقص جزء من الدائرة أو من قرص الشمس

وهنا في هذا المشروع يحدث أيضا
لينضم لسلسلة مشاريع
أستقطاع وخروج جزء من المبني
في تعبير جديد رائع

وقام بمعالجات مميزة بالواجهات والسقف






































































































​​







​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أبريل 2017)

14 صور


Omar El-Shahawi
المشروع تصميم الجناج المصري في معرض Expo اللى هيتعمل في دبي في الامارات في 2020 
المفروض ان المنبى يكون رابط بين العمارة المستدامة لان ده من الشعارات المتسخدمة في المعرض و تاريخ البلد او حاجة في الحضارة بتاعتها 
فأنا صممت الجناح المصري انه يربط بين التقدم في التكنولوجيا و الاستدامة و ان المعرض ده كمان بيجيلوه زوار من مختلف انحاء العالم فعملته انه يبقى عباره عن سبع كتل كل كتله بتعرض حاجة تعبر عن قارة من 7 قارات في ايطار مصري 
و ان المبني ياخد شكل الدلتة عن مصب نهر النيل في البحر المتوسط ده باختصار 
في الLink هتلاقي الفكرة مشروحة بشكل احسن و معلومات اكتر


https://www.behance.net/…/50…/Egypt-Pavilion-Expo-Dubai-2020












دراسات المشروع:1- فكرة المشروع مبنية على خمس عوامل هي: امكانية التنقل, الاستدامة, التقاء الثقافات, التكنولوجيا و التجربة 

اولاً: امكانية التنقل بجعل ال7 كتل كمكان مفتوح مش مبنى مغلق ده بيدي انطباع بعدم التقيد و الحرية و بيمنع اي انقطاع بصري للزوار من مكان لاخر او Visual Continuity 

ثانياً: الاستدامة في ان المبنى مصمم من مواد جديدة تماماً معاد تدويرها و مكسية بTexture يشبه الطوب الفرعوني و التغطية مصنوعة من الFiber Glass الشفاف بقدر معين لاشغة الشمس لحماية الزوار 

ثالثاً: التقاء الثقافات ان المبنى مقسم لسبع اجزاء كل جزء بيعبر عن ثقافة قارة او بيتعرض فيه معروضات تعبر عن ثقافة شعوب مختلفة من جميع انحاء العالم 

رابعاُ: التكنولوجيا في استخدام احدث مواد في العالم حالياً في بناء و تصميم المبنى 

خامساً: التجربة في حركة سير الزوار في الجناح عن طريق 7 طرق مائية كطريقة للاستمتاع بالمعروضات بشكل مختلف و تعبير عن تقافة مصر من ايام الفراعنة لحد دلوقتي 
في التنقل من مكان لمكان عن طريق نهر النيل و تصميم الطرق المائية بحيث انها تاخد 60 مركب كل مركب بياخد 140 شخص 
يعني 8400 شخص في اليوم الواحد يعني في مدة المعرض 6 شهور 36.3 مليون شخص 
و دي اعلى نسبة زوار في المعرض ده من ساعة ما بدأ يتعمل

بالنسبة للطريقة الانشائية: المباني السبع كتل دي Truss system و عليها تغطية تشبه الحجر او الطوب الفرعوني 
و بالنسبة للتغطية هي مثبتة بالنظام اسمه Tree system او نظام انشائي يشبه الشجر و هو في نفس الوقت Trusses عشان يغطي مساحة التغطية الجناح كله.























































































































​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أبريل 2017)

6 صور

التصميمات الخارجية و الداخلية للمبني 
تبحث عن الطبيعة وتحاول إدماجها في التصميم بتلقائية وطبيعيية
حبا من المستخدم للتكيف مع الطبيعة 
حتي لو شغلته الحياة عنها

وهنا تأثيرات الأسقف الفرنسية المشدودة ببوستراتها
علي التصميم الداخلي

وهل شكلت إضافة علي جمال التصميم وراحة المستخدم
وهل أضافت بعد جديد لها
فلنري















































​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أبريل 2017)

facade sketching

أضافة الخطوط الأورجانك علي تصميم الواجهات
الخطوط المستقيمة تضاد وتظهر الخطوط المنحنية



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أبريل 2017)

منشن لصاحبك اللى بيفونس اللوح 




 







​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أبريل 2017)

مش من محبي ألوان التركواز
ولكن ربما في المكاتب بتكون مناسبة

وتفاعل بين الرصاصي و التركواز



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أبريل 2017)

مميز التصميم بالأستايل الخاص به 
بإستخدام طبيعيية الخشب كأجزاء واضحة بقطعها الطبيعية
وإستخدام البارفان الكولسترا الخشب بتفاصيلة سواء في المعيشة والمطبخ والحمام
مع ألوان الأبيض و البيج

مش عجبني إختيار الإضاءات ...إحتمال تكوون مأخوذة من الماضي
زي مثل قنديل أم هاشم










وضع البارقان البارتيشن بتفاصيله وكذلك بمقدمة البار وإضاءات خفية حولها
وحتي بالسقف المعلق











موضه بلاطات السيراميك بأشكالها المختلفة وهنا بألوان بيجات تتماشي مع ألوان التصميم
وكررها بالحمام ولكن هنا أصغر حجم
رايي....إلوان الكراسي لم تتوافق مع التصميم...













النجفة الوردة












السيراميك المسدس البيجات والبنيات
بأختلاف أشكاله












شغل الخشب فن إسلامي ....وكما إستخدم في المعيشة و المطبخ
أيضا بالحمام
والإضاءات الخفية عليه لها سحر خاص









​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أبريل 2017)

حوالي 120 صورة متتالية
علي 
هنا و صفحة أخري ونصف



من اجمل المشروعات الحالية بالوطن العربي بمصر
بأستخدام past modren
بتطبيق فنون العمارة الإسلامية بمفرداتها ودمجها مع بعض بتعبير عصري مودرن
وإثبات بأن الحضارة الإسلامية بحضاراتها ومدارسها وعبقريتها
لا يوقفها زمان ولا مكان
لأعطاء راحة و طبيعيية و متنفس وجمال

"الجامعة الامريكية بالقاهرة"

مع المعماري المتمييز العبقري الفنان بأعماله التي تعتمد علي جمال وتناسق العناصر وحبه لإستخدام الحجر 
من أرض بيئة مشروعه 

المعماري : عبد الحليم ابراهيم عبد الحليم

, Carol R. Johnson Associates, Legorreta + Legorreta, Boston Design Collaborative
مشروع حرم الجامعة الامريكية الجديد بمدينة القاهرة الجديدة مقام على مساحة 260 فدان وتم الانتهاء من تشييده عام 2008 ويستوعب 5500 طالب و 1500 موظف وعضو هيئة تدريس وقد بلغت التكلفة حوالى 4000 مليون دولار امريكي.
يتميز المشروع بمحاولة الحفاظ على الهوية والاعتماد علي المعالجات البيئية الملائمة للمناطق الصحراوية والمناخ الحار الجاف مثل توجيه الفتحات باتجاه الرياح الشمالية واستخدام الافنية الداخلية, الحدائق والماء اللذان يساهمان في تبريد الهواء, استخدام حاجز نباتي للحماية من الرياح المحملة بالاتربة, استخدام الحجر الرملي في تشييد 80% من الحوائط الخارجية مما يساعد على إبطاء انتقال الحرارة, استخدام المواد قليلة الاستهلاك للطاقة والمعاد تدويرها في السور المحيط بالحرم الجامعي والحوائط الخارجية للمباني, بالاضافة الى الفصل التام بين مسارات الحركة للمشاة والسيارات والمواد وجعل محور الحركة الرئيسي للمشاة فقط.​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أبريل 2017)

أنه ليس مشروع ....انه معرض أو متحف للحفاظ علي الهوية
بتعبير معاصر بسيط ومريح وجميل

وتنوع في العرض لكسر للملل وكثرة المباني

رائع المبني بفتحاته المربعة وتنوع فتحات بواباته بين المرتفعة والعادية











أكثر المصمم من النوافير وعناصر المياة بالمشروع
كتكووين للندسكيب والجلسات
وأيضا لتلطيف وتبريد الهواء

والأباليق الحجر بلونين
و اختيار اللون كبياض لباقي المبني 












أكثر من الساحات بين المباني تتناسب مع طبيعة المشروع كجامعة 

وكسر وتغيير أتجاهات الحركة في المشروع 
واكثر من إستخدام الأفنية المفتوحة بالمباني









الأفنية الداخلية المنفتحة للسماء بشكلها المثمن 

واللعب بالأباليق و أختيار لون منها لبياض حوائط الداخل
والمربعات والحديد المشغول كهندريل لفتحات السلالم





































































 غالبا المسارح المفتوحة الغاطسة بالأرض ....أو بما تسمي المسارح الرومنية
إذا صح التعبير
بيكون مميز في المشروع
وغالبا بيكمل بشكله سواء الدائري أو النصف دائري أو الإليبس
مميز وجزء من التكووين وتوافق اللاندسكيب مع كتل المشروغ




​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## لهون لهونى (4 أبريل 2017)

very nice


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 أبريل 2017)

قوة المربعات وتكرارها 
في المبني وأيضا تنعكس علي مربعات الساحة اللاندسكيب 
وزادها جمال التنوع بالحجر بين الرصاصي والبيج 


وأيضا مربعات أماكن الأشجار و النخيل










 الأرشات والحوائط ترتفع محلقة بالطراز وبمادتها 
وأختيار أبراج مجاوره بفتحاتها المربعة ربما تعبير كملاقف










 البرج المثمن
يخرج بضخامته و بألوانه الكناري ومن بين باليته ألوان الحجر









المعماري التألق
يأتي بالجديد في تصميمه وهنا بتطويره لشكل المقرنصات بعنصر منها 
وبتضخيمها كعنصر أنشائي ومعماري بجمال ورقي

وتظهر الأباليق وبما فيها أرشات المقرنصات الضخمة 

والسجادة الرخام المميزة ما بين مربع ودوائر ومثلثات من فنون العمارة الإسلامية








السور يشارك مبني الجامعة
بنفس مادته الحجر
وبأباليقه من الحجر الناعم و الخشن
أو
التنوع في ألوانه بين الحجر الغامق والحجر البيج






​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2017)

أسس التصميم

إضغط علي اللينك وإستخدم الأسهم لتغيير الصفحات


https://www.facebook.com/Skyand0.5/photos/a.1131296443555799.1073741895.1089428527742591/1131331686885608/?type=3&theater



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2017)

الأعمدة كعناصر ضخمة في تنفيذ التصميم
بنسبها



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2017)

الطوب الأبيض الخفيف كثر استخدامه مؤخرا 
وهو مصنوع من الخرسانة الخلوية 
وانتشر في اوربا منذ أكثر من 70 عاما .
Hosam Bakour

​​









​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2017)

Arch Fo Aldenany
سلم مزودج للصعود وللنزول ..



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2017)

نظم الإنشاء المختلفة

إضغط علي اللينك ثم إنتظر وإستخدم الأسهم لتغيير الصفحات

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1521976107820841&set=pcb.1521980437820408&type=3&theater



​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 أبريل 2017)

Nabeel ALhaialy
الهندسة تحدي وابداع
مبنى اثناء مرحلة التشطيب - مدينة ميلان - ايطاليا -
تصميم زها حديد






الاعمدة الحائطين والزجاج بينهما
أظهرها شكل ال Twist tower
وفخامة لفكرة التويست الرأسي بضخامته



​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أبريل 2017)

Ahmed Zeater
هوه مافيش مهندس قديم فالمكان عارف يعمل بوست زى البوست ده فى كل حته فالخليج يساعد المهندسين الصغيريين انهم يلاقوا شغل فى اماكن زى 
الرياض والدوحه وجده والكويت وعمان ومكة والمدينة المنورة والسالمية وحولى مثلا...اى مساعده هتفيد الناس... وكمان لو فيه مهندسين لو انهم فى شركات كبيرة معروفه ممكن يقدموا افادة للمهندسين الصغيرين حول طريقة المقابﻻت طريقه السيفيهات والاخطاء اللى بتكون فيها ....اى واحد عنده معلومه ودخل شركة كويسه وعارف ان فيه ناس كتير اترفضت دخول الشركه عندهم عشان نقط معينه وعرفها ممكن يفيد الناس بيها او عنده ناس hr مميزين وشغالين فى شركات كبيرة وعرف بعض المعلومات والانتقادات مثلا منهم حول المهندسين ...ممكن يعمل بوست ويفيد ناس كتير زى المهندس المحترم ده
.
• فيه صفحة اسمها: وظايف شاغرة للمصريين فى الامارات .. دي ممتازة بتجمع كل اعلانات الجرايد كل يوم
• بالنسبة للمواقع عالنت NADIA , INDEED جامدين جداً
• انا حاطت مواقع اكتر اماكن فيها شغل في دبي تروح بالعربية و تسأل في كل موقع انشاءات تشوفه
- cvتسأل عند المقاول و تسيب نسخة من السي في 
-عند الاستشاري
-عند المالك
و لازم توضح ان وقت الزيارة محدود علشان اللي يقابلك يحاول يساعدك بقلب لو يعرف اي معلومة
*دي المواقع ممكن تفتحها ب جوجل ماب
https://goo.gl/maps/yVTADMe7mu52
المنطقة دي اسمها الفرجان مليانة شغل مقاولات
https://goo.gl/maps/L4jpUTQzfT32: jvc مليانة مواقع انشاءات
https://goo.gl/maps/TTJqTjRgGn22
فيها انشاءات كتير جدا
https://goo.gl/maps/BDBjXfv9t4o
Barsha south مواقع كتير
https://goo.gl/maps/wTNWSzJSxp82
emaar hills شغالين بناء كتير جداً
https://goo.gl/maps/GRS2wDgTWtJ2
منطقة الاستديوهات فيها شغل كتير
https://goo.gl/maps/1Xf3Whm88232
ده مشروع اكويا اوكسجين فيه شركات كتير
• علي فكرة المواقع دي مايكفهاش في كل مكان 3 ايام بحث يعني الموضوع مش سهل
و ديه أسامي أشهر شركات المقاولات اللي ليها شغل مستمر في دبي*
سهل انك تجيب عنوان المقرات بتاعتها من النت
خانصاحب
acc
asgc
asnc
ghantoot
النابودة
شابورجي
ecc
kier
بن شعفار
جينكو
نارسكو
ريم كابيتال
بيكون
gcc
sobha 
azizi
mesc
trojan
عبر الإمارات
طبعاً لازم تنظم حالك في البحث بانك تقسم البحث حسب المناطق و ده هيتم لما تسيف كل الاماكن بتاعت المقرات عالماب عالموبيل و تاخد كل يوم منطقة 
علي سبيل المثال و انت بتلف بالعربية ماينفعش تاخد موقع قرب الشارقة(الشمال) و بعدها في نفس اليوم تروح اتجاه ابوظبي (في الجنوب) ده هيبقي مرهق جداً
اليوم الواحد في منطقة واحدة هيسهلك كتير
...و ربنا يوفق االجميع









​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أبريل 2017)

​




افضل مادة املي بيها الفراغ بين الماسوره والخرسانه بحيث بعد ما أعزل الحمام مايحصلش تسريب في المنطقه دي؟


الردود:

تخربش الخرسانة حوالين الماسورة وبعد كده تحط خشب تحت السقف حوالين الماسورة وتصبها جراود ده انسب حل
.

.حضرتك تيجى من السقف من تحت وتقفلها بخشب وتصبها بسكريد وخلاص كده اعزل​.
في اوربا تستعمل رغوة عازلة تتمدد وتتصلب لتملا جميع الفراغات حول الماسورة وهي عازل حراري أيضا



​​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أبريل 2017)

الحل ده بيكون كويس لعمل أمريكن كيتشن وكذلك فصله بباب عادي أو منزلق عن المعيشة....
 و الأفضل يغير مكان فتحة الكوريدور عشان طاولة الطعام






​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أبريل 2017)

العلاج ان يتم تكسير الكفر الخرسانى وصنفرة الحديد جيدا 
ثم دهانة بابوكسى عازل ثم يتم اللياسة مرة اخرى 
ويضاف لخلطة اللياسة بوند لزيادة تماسك الخلطة
وربنا يعينك على اعادة التشطيب للجزء المعالج مرة اخرى ليكون بنفس شكل التشطيب الاساسى



​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أبريل 2017)

​تدعيم الاعمدة الخرسانية وتقويتها بزوايا الحديد سمك 6 ملم



1- يتم تركيب زوايا معدنية في اركان الاعمدة ولصقها بمادة الايبوكسي
2- يتم تركيب قطع من الحديد ( راسطة ) بين زوايا الحديد ولصقها بالايبوكسي 
لتكون بمثابة طوق للعمود والمسافة بين الراسطات كل 20 سم .
3- يتم تركيب زوايا اسفل واعلى العامود في منطقة تكثيف الكانات لانها اكثر منطقة تتعرض للضغط .
4- يتم تلحيم الراسطات بالزوايا الحديد ومن كل الجوانب
5- سنفرة اماكن اللحيم وتنعيمها .
6- تغليف العمود الخرساني بالواح البلاستك وحسب الالوان والديكور المطلوب ليعطي شكلا معماريا يتناسب والديكور الداخلي .
​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أبريل 2017)

Amr Rabee‎
هتصب الكمر أولا ولا السقف ؟


طبعا هصب الكمر الأول ودا لأن المقاول بيبقى خايف على الشدة الخشبية ممكن 
متتحملش الأوزان اللى فوقيها دى كلها لو صبيت السقف كله مرة واحدة 
ولكن لو الشدة الخشبية تمام وأمان مفيش اى مشكله ودا الأفضل انه السقف كله يتصب مره واحده باكية باكية
مع مراعاة اماكن الفصل بتاع الخرسانه عشان لا قدر الله لو حصلت اى ظروف 
ودى بتكون عند خمس البحر للكمرات والسقف ..



​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أبريل 2017)

‏ده مشروع تخرج شاب في فنون جميلة تمثال تحسه هينطق من كتر ماهو حقيقي،
اومال التماثيل العرة اللي في ميادين مصر دي مين عاملها !!
.
ونفس الكلام يتقال علي العمارة








​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أبريل 2017)

6 صور و الغلاف













1-الطوب الأسمنتي (الخرساني)

وأنواعه ثلاثة: 
• الطوب البلدي (المصمت) : وهو طوب لا يحتوي على فراغات داخلية إلا فتحتان دائريتان قطر كل منهما (10) سم ، ولكن قل استخدامه بسبب التكلفة العالية له ، ثقل وزنه ، وحجزه للرطوبة لفترات طويلة ، كما يصعب إجراء التمديدات الصحية والكهربائية عبره. 

• الطوب المفرغ : وهو طوب يحتوي على ثقوب أو فراغات مشكلة صناعياً. 
وله نوعين : (الطو المفرغ الخفيف) ووزنه خفيف جداً بسبب الفراغات الكبيرة الموجودة فيه ، 
ولذلك لا يستخدم إلا للحالات الخاصة بسبب إرتفاع ثمنه. 
أما النوع الآخر فهو (الطوب المفرغ العادي) ويقسم إلى أقسام كثيرة حسب أبعاد حجمه ،
ويسمى هذا الطوب حسب الطول ، وهو البعد (T)

. • الريبس (طوب السقف) : وهو من أنواع الطوب المفرغ العادي ، ويتم صنعه بأبعاد مختلفة حسب الإستخدام.​​


















2-الايتونغ (طوب الخفاف) : 
وهو طوب خفيف الوزن بمقارنته مع باقي الأنواع ، وهو عازل جيد للحرارة والصوت ، 
وكفاءته في ذلك تعادل 6 أضعاف الحجر الخرساني ، وسطحه يحتاج إلى المعالجة بعد وضع طبقة القصارة ، 
ويستخدم في بناء الجدران والأسقف ، وهو غالي الثمن.
















3-السيليكات (الطوب الحراري) : 
وهو في الغالب يكون مستورد (إيطالي) ، مكونه الأساسي رمل السيليكا ، ولونه أبيض ، 
والمواد المستخدة في صناعته هي نفس المواد التي تستخدم في صناعة الطوب المفرغ العادي ،
لكنه غير مفرغ البتة ، ومن استخداماته هي بناء الأقواس والديكورات بسبب قوة تحمله
















4- الطوب الزجاجي 
وهو طوب مصنع من مادة الزجاج ، وله أشكال مختلفة ، وإما أن يكون شفاف ، أو مزخرف ، 
كما أن له أبعاد مختلفة ومن استخداماته هي بناء المونة من الإسمنت الأبيض والكوارتز ، 
ويستخدم في بناء أسيخ الحديد الخاصة بالبناء لأنه قوي ومضاد للصدأ.













5- الطوب الرملي الجيري : ومكوناته: 

• الجير : ويكون الجير الحي أو المطفئ مطابقاً للمواصفات والمعايير الأمريكية.
• الرمل : ويكون الرمل المستخدم من نوع سيلسي خالي من الأملاح والشوائب العضوية ، وجيد التدرج.
• الماء : ويصلح الماء الصاح للشرب للبناء بسبب قلة أو عدم وجود الشوائب فيه.















6- الطوب الطيني (المشوي) 
: ويتم صنعه من الطين والماء ، ثم بعد تجفيفه يتم حرقه في أفران خاصة ، ويتم تشكيل هذا النوع من الطين 
إما بطريقة البثق ؛ وفي هذه الطريقة يصنع الطوب على شكل شريط طويل مستمر 
يتم تقطيعه بالحجم المطلوب باستخدام أسلاك متحركة ، أو بطريقة القوالب.







​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 أبريل 2017)

باستغرب ان فيه موضوع زي هادا علي النت 
ولسة طلاب مشاريع التخرج مش عايزين يحاولوا يوفروا علي أهلهم فلوس
حاول مش هاتخسر ياليت الناس كلها تساعدنا بالنشرShare 
خلينا نساعد اهلنا ونوفر عليهم ماديًا في ظل الظروف المادية الصعبة وياليت ننشر الهاشتاج هادا 
وانا لا ألزم أحد ولكن حاول لو ما عرفتش كمل اللي انت فيه

#مشروع_التخرج_مجانًا
#انشر_في_الخير


 - فيديو يشرح لأي مستخدم كيفية استخدام ملف العمل حتي لو بيشتغل من اي برنامج ونزلت شرحته بنفسي في جامعات مختلفة في مصر

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5rgZD5eP7I&list=PLspLRDdTmzXH58u_AptUvtOLKyY4UJhMw&index=2


- ملف العمل وطرق التحويل من اي برنامج انت بتشتغله وفيديوهات لأي استفسار

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1497597380545985/permalink/1640557269583328/



 - ارقام تليفوناتي لدعمكم مجانًا لأي واحد عنده اي مشكلة حتي لو مهندس شغال في شركة وعايز اي مساعدة وبالتوفيق للجميع
01097924543
01127118338
01271629959

- وهادا جروب ربنا بيجعلني سبب فيه لتوفير فرص عمل لجميع المجالات شرفونا فيه

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1806775609540440/?ref=bookmarks


- بالله عليكم ساعدونا بالنشر Sharee وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم








​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 أبريل 2017)

مبالغة العناصر الكورنيشة بميلها بكتلة السلم
وعلاقتها بدروة وكورنيشة الجزء الأمامي 
ومبالغة الأرشات وعلاقاتها



​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 أبريل 2017)

تعدد مستويات الإضاءات تبدء من الأرض وحتي أعلي جزء

وكلاسكية عناصر المبني من كرانيش ضخمة و أكتاف و أعمدة بأرشاتها 

الكلاسيك الفن السهل التصميم والقوي التأثير






​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 أبريل 2017)

صورة توضح سير الاحمال وانتقالها
البلاطة 




⬅ الكمرات 



⬅ الاعمدة 



⬅ الاسس 



⬅ التربة
 Nabeel ALhaialy




​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 أبريل 2017)

الفريم الخارجي حول المبني يتألق ويرتفع و يكوون برجولة ويقابل أعمدة المبني
وفراغ ملفت بينه وبين المبني

والمربع الخشبي بفتحاته المربعة الصغير
مع مربعات تقسيم الكيرتينوول 
الزجاج



​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 أبريل 2017)

في موبايلات لما تداخل علي أي صفحة في الفيس بتظهر في أخرها see more.....
ولما تضغط عليها يرجع يحمل الصفحة من الاول مرة اخري
وحلها انك تصغر أو تبعد الصفحة بأصابعك.... zoom out​
​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 أبريل 2017)

جديدة بوستر علي قوائم السلم .....





​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 أبريل 2017)

مشروع فندق خمس نجوم علي شرق النيل ببني سويف ..
Sherif Ali​​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 أبريل 2017)

ههههه



اى فتى وخلاص​
​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أبريل 2017)

الأبراج في الرياض غالبا....والبرج التويست 

وأبراج اخري بعلاقتها بين الكيرتين وول الزجاج و تشكيلات الخرسانات
بمبالغتها وخطوطها 

وأيضا اللعب بجمال نهايات الأبراج أو أرتدادتها



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أبريل 2017)

8 صور


مخططات كاملة لفيلا سكنية ..

اللعب بالحجر بإستخدامه الذي يقلل الحرارة بالداخل ويوفر فاقد التكييف
وبالأبيض الصافي
وبال louvers الخشب البنية
بعناصرها المنتشرة كمربع وبأحواض الزرع و حائط الباركينج للسيارة
وأمام الشبابيك

والرائع أن يمكن طييه كضلف كما بالصورة الرابعة

وظيفة وجمال لعماراتنا الحارة​​












































​































​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أبريل 2017)

محطة المترو في دبي
من الأستانلستيل المعدنية
وسقفها يخرج بره اعمدته محلق كطائر
بقطاع منحني يظهر اعمدة بشكلها الزجزاج غالبا عيره كشكل فقط
وكأنها دور في مبني





















وكأن المترو من نفس مواد المبني....



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أبريل 2017)

الأبراج الجلسات التي تخرج من الأسطوانة
تعطي كلاسيكية وخيالية بفتحاتها



​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أبريل 2017)

9 صور










































































​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 أبريل 2017)

4 صور


مش متخيل نقاط تلاقي الفريمات ال X هل بعضها بارز وبعضها غاطس
لكي تكوون المثلثات المائلة عند تلاقيها 
ولتكوون الكتلة الأليبس للمبني ككل
أحتمال ونفس الفكرة بأن الفريمات او الاعمدة تبدء من الأرض لتكوون بواكي ممرات حول المبني مظللة وتنطلق باعلي كتشكيل معماري وربما إنشائي لهيكل المبني الخارجي وتحمل معها مسطحات الزجاج












 الكثيير من الأبراج بيمييزها من الداخل وجود فرغات 
بين الهيكل الخارجي و كتل السلالم وفرغات الاستقبال لعدة ادوار وأستخدام جيد لل louvers الخشب برأسيتها تضاد المودرن وتعطي دفء له













كرر ال louvers الخشب أيضا بمسافاتها في السقف وبينها الإضاءات الأسبوتس 
وتظهر بدايات الاعمدة ال x في الخارج من خلف الزجاج












أعجبته لعبه ال louvers فكررها مرة برأستها ومرة أفقيتها ومرة في السقف وتأثير الفريمات المعدنية الخارجية و زجاج الأستخدامات الداخلية ... 
غير واضحة العلاقات ....فلا يوجد صور أخري





​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 أبريل 2017)

معلومه في صوره . أخطأ في التنفيذ . 
في حالة تمديد مواسير صرف الحمام أو المطبخ في بلاطة السقف المسلح . يجب فرش حديد التسليح اولا . 
رغم هذا النظام غير محبوب . 
لكن في حالة تنفيذه يجب وضع حديد السفلي لسقف قبل تركيب المواسير​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 أبريل 2017)

Nabeel ALhaialy‎
عندما يبدع المهندس
مبنى الجذع الملتوي - السويد -





​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 أبريل 2017)

دي زحاليق بدل السلالم
ههههه 








​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 أبريل 2017)

تصميم من كردستان العراق لمتحف بانوراما
في كمية ظلال كويسة بميول المنحنيين بينهما كرة

التصميم كان محتاج صورأخري يبان فيها​​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 أبريل 2017)

غموض بجمال بمشروعك

للأباليك بجوار الحائط بظلالها
أو أي شغل حديد فورفورجية بمسافة قليلة من الحائط مع مصدر ضوء عالي مسلط عليه





​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 أبريل 2017)

6 صور

النظام الانشائى المشدود ( الخيامى) 

وجودها في أي مشروع بتزيد من أنطلاقه وتعبيره ولما لا 
وهي مستوحاة من خيامنا العربية 
ولكن هناك خوف من الأقتراب منها لعدم العلم بمادتها ومكوناتها ومن هيكلها المعدني و الويرز wires المشدود بها

















































​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 أبريل 2017)

Ahmed Aburgoob
السلام عليكم 
لو سمحتوا ايه رايكم ف للحديد مر بجانب العمود صح ام خطأ وهب من ضروري يكون جوه العمود افيدوني افادكم الله لكم من كل الشكر وتقدير .
.
الردود:
ضروري تحميل حديد الكمرة فوق وداخل العمود وليس خارجه 
.
كانات العمود لازم تستمر في منطقة التقاء الكمرة مع العمود ؛ لازم الحديد الطولي للكمرة يكون داخل كانة العمود



​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 أبريل 2017)

اللعب بفريمات البوكسات البيضاء المستطيلة البيضاء العرضية ببروزها 
وتضادها بالحوائط الحجر الرأسية و بالحوائط البيضاء الرأسية






​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 أبريل 2017)

مهندس مدني متقاعد​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 أبريل 2017)

تصميم
Designed by santiago calatrava 

الفريمات تتراص وتشكل الاعمدة ثم تحمل الزجاج بينها وتشكل شكل منحني
وتنطلق لتخرج من التشكيل كريش أجنحة طائر 

فلا نلومه......فنان






​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 أبريل 2017)

تصميم الملاعب الرياضية

إضغط علي اللينك وإستخدم الأسهم لتغيير الصفحات

https://www.facebook.com/architect.notes/photos/a.765807803586110.1073741892.220574138109482/765809706919253/?type=3&theaterhttps://www.facebook.com/architect.notes/photos/a.765807803586110.1073741892.220574138109482/765809706919253/?type=3&theater



​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 أبريل 2017)

مشروع تصميم وحدة سكنية للصيادين ببحيرة المنزلة ...

أولى عمارة- جامعة بورسعيد ...

إضغط علي اللينك وإستخدم الأسهم لتغيير الصفحات

https://www.facebook.com/arch4human/photos/pcb.1457781727600488/1457780747600586/?type=3&theater




​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 أبريل 2017)

المصمم ولعب بحائط المكتبة بين بانوهات الأبيض و الخشب وفراغات بإضاءتها
والخشب يربط بين أجزاء التصميم في المكتبة والعمود والكونتر

ورائع السقف المعلق يحدد زون zone المعيشة بإضاءته الأسبوتس





​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 أبريل 2017)

4 صور



مينفعش تبقي مهندس ومش عارف قانون البناء 
ده ملف بيحتوي علي قانون البناء
هتلاقي فيه معلومات كتير جدا جدا مفيدة 
زي نسبة ارتفاع المبني لعرضه ؟
تقدر تعمل ردود قد ايه ؟ 
وحجات تانية كتير 
ياريت الناس تقراه 

[URL="https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3Z7QRwy7gUvQjFRN0g2UjZacjg/view"]https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3Z7QRwy7gUvQjFRN0g2UjZacjg/view[/URL][URL="https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3Z7QRwy7gUvQjFRN0g2UjZacjg/view"]
[/URL]
































​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 أبريل 2017)

اسس تصميم قاعات المؤتمرات المختلفة ..


إضغط علي اللينك وإستخدم الأسهم لتغيير الصفحات

https://www.facebook.com/architect....0574138109482/765536103613280/?type=3&theater








​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 أبريل 2017)

جميل...
ساعات بننسي انعكاسات مبني المشروع
علي سطح عنصر المياة بالمشروع...
وتأثيره
ولو في لقطة....





​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 أبريل 2017)

ال GRC
الخرسانة المسلحة بألياف الزجاج
بتعطي تشكيلات مختلفة رائعة كبانوهات للأسوار











​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 أبريل 2017)

مستويات ثلاثة للعب
للفريمات البيضاء
وللخشب
وحتي للزرع





​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 أبريل 2017)

هو الرخام او الجرانيت اللي بيتقطع في الموقع 
بتكون الحافه بتاعته نوعا ما مطفيه ازاي بنخليها لامعه زي وش الرخام ؟؟
وزملكه العراميس في الرخام والجرانيت بتتم ب ايه؟ مونه واكسيد ولا كولا؟؟
الرد:
لتلميع الحافة بعد التقطيع. يتم العمل بالسنافر اى سنفرة بالصاروخ .ليها اسطوانة.
وزملكة العراميس بالاستكة.مونة واكسيد.
اما الكلة تستخدم فى اللحامات .







​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أبريل 2017)

22 صورة

تصاميم ناعمة وراقية
الأبيض بنقاءه وصفاءه
وتفاصيل الجبس الخفيفة
مع بانوهات وبكتات الخشب او الجبس تشكل خطوطها
وأحيانا أستخدم أحدي الألوان لتظهر من وسط الابيض




































































































































































































​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 أبريل 2017)

من السوق العقاري 

تصميم كلاسيك إسلامي به غموض الالوان والمواد
من الحجر والتركواز والكناري

وكأنها مستوحاة من التصميمات القديمة بشوارع القاهرة والكوربة والاسكندرية

وإستبدل القباب العلوية بفريمات معدنية مقبول




































​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 أبريل 2017)

الكوليسترا بزخارفها من الخرسانة لمسلحة بألياف زجاجية
يسهل تشكيلها في قوالب بأي أشكال 
ويستخدم التركيب أو التثبيت الميكانيكي لها



​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 أبريل 2017)

الكمرات بتأثيرها المتطاير
وكأن حركة الطائرات تموج وتحرك ديناميكية التأثيير بالمواد
لبرج المراقبة
والمبني الأليبس يربط بين البرج والمبني



​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أبريل 2017)

من السوق العقاري 
















































​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أبريل 2017)

تموج الكتلة 
مع خطوط الاباليق البيج
والحجر









حلو لقطة منظور داخلي للشقة
بأختيار الإضاءت
واختيار درجات السيراميك الازرق للحمام والبني للمطبخ وباركية غرف النوم
وحسن أختيار الالوان والمواد








من أحسن المناظير الداخلية اللي شفتها....










​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أبريل 2017)

عندما يستمر تفاعل التصميم
كحفر علي الأثاث و أستيكر بالحائط
أنه أشبه
بأستمرار التصميم والتفاعل بين المباني واللاندسكيب






​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أبريل 2017)

بعد اذنكم يا بشمهندسين ممكن توصيف للشروخ الموجودة في الصورة وطريقة الترميم ؟
الردود:
الأول أكشف عن الحديد و شوف هل الحديد سليم و لا مصدي 
لو مصدي يبقا هنا المشكله لأن الشرخ طولي 
لو مش مصدي و ده الاحتمال الأكبر لأن في شرخ عرضي ف الكمرا اللي جنبه يبقا زياده احمال و هنا لازم حل ممكن تزريع كمر استيل أو عمل قميص خرساني​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أبريل 2017)

قوة تحمل القبوات.....
"البناء الطيني - القبو النوبي"
قبو نوبي بمدرسة في الهند
تم تنفيذه عام 1995 واستغرق تشييده 3 اسابيع ويبلغ البحر الحر للقبو 10.35 متر وسمك القبو يتراوح من 18 الى 14 سم.






​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أبريل 2017)

برامج اوتوديسك 
بالكراك


انا ملاحظ ان ناس كتير عندها مشكلة في البرامج وتسطيبها 
طيب نركز بقي لحظة مع بعض
مبدائيا ده لينك لتحميل كل برامج شركة اوتوديسك والكراك بتاعها 

http://www.modoid.net/
…/12/01/free-download-autodesk-progr…/
ده لينك تاني لتحميل كل البرامج الهندسية سواء مدني او معمار بالكراك بتاعها 
http://advanceddesigners.weebly.com/softwares.html
طيب نزلت البرنامج والكراك اعمل ايه ؟؟
فيديو شرح ازاي تفعل الكراك وتسطب برنامج الاوتوكاد ومعظم برامج اوتوديسك شبه
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZbpdqzvIfM
فيديو شرح ازاي تفعل برامج csi sap 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jW6s3iXmdjo
فيديو شرح ازاي تفعل برنامج etabs 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKvE8V3USxc
Share







​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أبريل 2017)

3 صور




























​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أبريل 2017)

الأبيض و الأسود الرصاصي في تضاد
وتدرجات وعشوائية المثلثات بمصمتها وفرغاتها
والتفريغ في قلب تكووين الكتل
للمدخل والبلكونات





​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أبريل 2017)

الفريمات المعدنية ولكن ما وظيفتها في الكتل بمحورها الطويل
والمصمت الأسود بمحورها
وحركة رباعيات الكتل في عدة أتجاهات
وفراغ الباثيو يربط بينهم





​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أبريل 2017)

لذيذ أختلاف لون الزجاج
والبيج برأسيتهما
وكذلك حركة التموجات بالكتل بالواجهة الأمامية و الجانبيتين





​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أبريل 2017)

جمال تصاميم حضانات وأماكن الاطفال
بأفكارها الحرة وديناميكيتها
وألوانها الجذابة
كأنها الحياة بألونها....وبهجتها


















جميل فكرة رسومات الغاطس بإضاءتها الخفية
وتعطي أفكار لتصميمها بأسلوب اخر
في بهو مدخل او مكتب.....ألخ






​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أبريل 2017)

اللعب بالفريمات قد تكون خشب
كاعمدة وقصيرة كتشكيل بالواجهات مع الإنحناءات لتأكيد المدخل
ويكررها بتفاعل لتأكيد أيضا المدخل الأخر



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أبريل 2017)

فقط حركة تبادلية بين الدور والاخر رأسيا
وكذلك أفقيا
ببروز احدي فريم الشكل الرباعي



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أبريل 2017)

القمر....وانعكاسه....
قد تؤثر في جمال لقطة منظور المشروع

​​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أبريل 2017)

كتلة مستطيلة يتخللها إسطوانات
وموجات 
وتحريك الكتل والفرغات





​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أبريل 2017)

علاقات
الإليبسات المكتملة و الناقصة 
و الدوائر
و خروج عن مسار الأليبس بتماس
وتموجات
يربط بينها بعلاقات و أتزان






​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أبريل 2017)

فرغات قلب الأبراج وتكراره
بالدبل هايت الاعمدة والنصف دائرة
ويتفاعل مع برجولة السطح بلونه الأبيض وربطهم بالإنحناءات





​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أبريل 2017)

تأثير الكوليسترا بتأثيرها وتفاصيلها 
لمبني فندق بالمدينة المنورة





​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أبريل 2017)

​


كونسبت....concept
أحترس....الفك المفترس

















​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أبريل 2017)

شركه هندسيه تحتفل بعيدها الخمسين 





برسومات أتوكاد علي التورتات
​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أبريل 2017)

سطح مياة حمام السباحة
مع اخضر النخيل
والحجر
وجلسة البرجولة الخشب والشماسي الخيام 
متنفس للساكن












​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أبريل 2017)

الكونسبت ....براية للأقلام










​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أبريل 2017)

أنتشرت عندنا فكرة العناصر المائية بجوار وملاصقة وتحت السكن
قد بدءتها بكثرة سنغافورة
وربما مأخوذة من جريان أنهار الجنة تحت القصور
ربنا يجعلنا و أياكم من أهلها

وهنا بألوان الشمس الذهبية والبرتقالية و السيمون
ودرجات أختلافها مشرقة
مع النخيل والنجيلة والزرع



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أبريل 2017)

Mohammed Bourass‎
موقع تركي لتحميل موديلات 3d فيه المجاني والمدفوع 
(لازم السجل في الموقع من أجل التحميل)
الموقع هنا :
https://3dearth.org/






​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أبريل 2017)

يعجبني الأفكار البسيطة الغير مكلفة
للاندسكيب والديكور
لجزء مفتوح او نادي أو مطعم
إضاءات الشموع وورود
مدلاة وبحبال  من شجرة أو من برجولة أو من السقف
الجمال قد لا يكلف الكثييير لراحة المكان





​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أبريل 2017)

تنتمي لسلسلة
الفريمات المعدنية تكمل الأبراج

ولعب أورجانك بين البلكونات والزجاج





​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أبريل 2017)

رائعة وحالمة
تلك الرسومات التي تربط الاخراج الواقعي بخيال الأسكتش





​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أبريل 2017)

فرصة رائعة



محمد معوض عبدالمهدي
مميز ب امتداد max
655 مشهد من مشاهد الكلاسيك لعشاق الكلاسيك بروابط مباشرة

http://file-upload.com/d/4B1j
http://file-upload.com/d/4B1k
http://file-upload.com/d/4B1l
http://file-upload.com/d/4B1mاو
http://media4up.com/u6kye0lz2vsb
http://media4up.com/rs1etlqyt8fi
http://media4up.com/4stdsxpw0xfo
http://media4up.com/wppj1byi0c1m
شرح طريقة التحميل
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1822648824722613&set=a.1488917871429045.1073741827.100009325401179&type=3&theater






​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أبريل 2017)

الفن لا ينتهي بالاندسكيب






​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أبريل 2017)

الأبواب و الشبابيك


مجموعة تفاصيل لنماذج الابواب والشبابيك

إضغط علي اللينك وأنتظر ثم إستخدم الأسهم لتغيير الصفحات

https://www.facebook.com/architect....0574138109482/770028893164001/?type=3&theater





​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أبريل 2017)

المتاحف


امثلة ونماذج مختلفة لتصميم المتاحف بكافة انواعها .....
م.محمد مجدي​​


إضغط علي اللينك وأنتظر ثم إستخدم الأسهم لتغيير الصفحات

https://www.facebook.com/arefeat74/photos/a.654389214701633.1073741837.566798456794043/654389221368299/?type=3&theater





​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أبريل 2017)

“ لو إستطعت تصميم شئ 
ستستطيع تصميم كل شئ “
 Massimo Vignelli









​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أبريل 2017)

احد اعمال الراحل حسن فتحي محاطا بغابات الأسمنت.​​






​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أبريل 2017)

عندما يفهم مصمم كوبري المشاة 
عقلية المستخدمين...
وبيوفر في أستهلاك السلالم....














​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أبريل 2017)

الفريمات بإستطالتها
ترتفع محلقة للسماء ولتكوون برجولة السقف 
ونهايات المبني



​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أبريل 2017)

في CV دلوقتي موجودة شكلها أحلي وأجمل بتتسمي Modern CV or Smart CV .
بتبقي منظمة أكتر وشكلها جميل. 
دي بعض المواقع الي بتعمل النوع ده :-


- http://iqresume.com/ 
- https://lnkd.in/dSuSyv3 
- https://www.visualcv.com/ 
#yahia_elsenosy
- https://lnkd.in/d7NS63f 
- https://www.resume.com/ 
- http://cvmkr.com/ 
- https://lnkd.in/df9bysU


​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أبريل 2017)

7 صور


بعض مباني موقعه يصطف ليطل علي البحر
والأخري تتفاعل مع بعضها في عدة أتجاهات
بعضها يتبادل بالتموج
والاخري تنسلب لتكون الدائرة مع اللاندسكيب










التدرجات لتكشف وتحمي وتظلال ما بينها من زجاج











تبادل الأليبسين باختلاف أحجامهما
تناسب الواجهة بفتحاتهما للسماء

وممكن تناسب أيضا كفكرة للبلان PLAN










الأبراج تتمايل وترقص مع الرياح
وكذلك بلكوناتها












جميل عند وجود علاقة بين التجاري الأفقي وربطه ببرجه اللاندمارك
وعلاقة عكسية بتضاد للتفاصيل بينهما 
تقل التفاصيل بالبرج وتزداد بعدا في التجاري
لتوجد أتزان في الكتلة

وجميل تفريغات المداخل وكأنها كهوف بالكتلة

ويناسب عنق غاطس منتصف البرج لمن اعلي لأسفل ليعطي فرصة للكتلة الأفقية للخروج والأطلال علي البحر











مشروع سكني زها حديد وربطه بالأرض.....ولكنه جميل في لقطات مثل هنا
وعنيف أو قاسي في لقطات أخري












البرج ينطلق في الهواء ليكون أرتدادت ربما لخدمات ترفيهية للبرج في تدرج



​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أبريل 2017)

6 صور






























































​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أبريل 2017)

3 صور


فيها مبالغة شوية
ولكن يكفيه لمسة الأبتكار والتجديد

مستوحاة من ورق الشجر 
بخطوطها الحرة المنطلقة 
التي تناسب وجود الاوراق في مهب الريح






















​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أبريل 2017)

احدث موضات غرفه الطعام السفره 
ان لاتكون الكراسى كلها متشابهه تقليديه ووجود كرسى عريض بدون ظهر 
هل ترون هذا التصميم الحديث عملى ام لا؟؟
.
​لا الكنبة من غير ضهر مش مناسبة خالص الناس بتحب تبقى مرتاحة وهى قاعدة​
.
الرد: مناسبة لاختلاف الأذواق وكمان أحتمال وجود أطفال بيفضلوها........عموما تصميم رائع ومتجدد​​






​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أبريل 2017)

اكبر مجموعة واجهات معمارية أوتوكاد







واجهات (كلاسيك و اسلامي وفرعوني و غيره )

http://www.mediafire.com/file/op85rfah0xdsqbt/%D9%88%D8%A7%D8%AC%D9%87%D8%A7%D8%AA-elevations+%28bassem+nasr%29.rar

أو

https://goo.gl/Vw2Jbf








​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 أبريل 2017)

لاندسكيب تخطيط عمراني - Urban Landscape
تحميل مباشر:

http://adyou.me/Hl76



​​
​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 أبريل 2017)

من السوق العقاري

الاعمدة الدبل هايت او أطول الكلاسيك الحجر بلونها البيج
والشبابيك بتقسميماتها ونهاياتها النصف دائرية 
والحديد الفورفورجية





​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 أبريل 2017)

وحتي هذة الفكرة يمكن اعادتها بطرق اخري لتصميم مبني او مشروع


جميل عندما يطلق المصمم ابداعه

وهنا وكانه يرجع الخشب الي طبيعاته الخشبية 
ودائريته في جزع الشجر 
في تعبير جديد


ولم يكتفي بدائريته بالحوائط بل اطلقها غاطسة وسط أثاث المكتب
وترك علي الحائط شرائط الخشب حرة مشتتة

وكانها يعيد تفكيرنا الي أنها فقط شرائط خشبية 




​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 أبريل 2017)

افكار حلوه للاظهار


ده اظهار لمشاريع سنه اولي في فيتنام 
احنا ماكناش في سنه اولي يا جماعه 
شويه افكار حلوه للاظهار ان شاء الله تفيدكم 

إضغط علي اللينك وأنتظر ثم إستخدم الأسهم لتغيير الصفحات

https://www.facebook.com/Skyand0.5/photos/a.1147061681979275.1073741937.1089428527742591/1147063775312399/?type=3&theater






​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 أبريل 2017)

مشاريع أستادات ومدرجات

Stadium Projects


​إضغط علي اللينك وأنتظر ثم إستخدم الأسهم لتغيير الصفحات

​https://www.facebook.com/IDesignZoOone/photos/a.450653775274435.1073741895.303668029973011/450653891941090/?type=3&theater






​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 أبريل 2017)

3 صور



محطة قطارات
Ede-Wageningen Train Station | Mecanoo


وبرج اللاندمارك بالساعات التي تمميز محطة القطارات
وكانها مسلة النسب بتأثير شجري لمادتها و لنقاشاتها

وأستمر اللعب بتأثير الخشب في تدرجات للسطح
وزجاج بتقسمه للحوائط 












البرجولات الخشب الضخمة وهي ربما قطاعات خشب
أو حديد بتجليد خشب بأشكال مثلثة
تنفذ الضوء وترمي ظلال











تأثير البرجولات الخشب المثلثة من أسفل بالبدروم
بحوائطه الحجر
وتقسيمات الأرضيات أيضا شرائط مثلثات
بين الغامق والفاتح
مثل درجات ألوان الحجر الرصاصيات...بين الفاتح والوسط والغامق






​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 أبريل 2017)

موقع للحصول على سريال تفعيل أي برنامج تبحث عنه

http://www.igli5.com/2015/05/blog-post_84.html​​






​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أبريل 2017)

درجات الألوان دي جميلة....لو لونت بها أي لوحة او مشروع
كلما زادت الدرجات المتقربة...مثل عدة درجات متقربة للبيج...وكذلك للأخضر
كلما كان التلوين منسجم ومتجانس وهارموني....
سواء كان متدرج (تون).....أو مركز في مناطق
​




​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أبريل 2017)

Mocape, Shenzhen, April 2015 - Makes really big strides!























​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أبريل 2017)

من السوق العقاري

الفريمات تشكل الواجهة 
وتتضاد مع الهاندريلات الأفقية للبلكونات وللسور

للتصاميم مستويات للجودة....ولكن نعرض أفضل الموجود






​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أبريل 2017)

الكور الثلاثة كنجفة.....بإختلاف أماكنها
مبهجة ومودرن






​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أبريل 2017)

مشروع مكتبة الطفل


أولى عمارة 2015/2016
أرض المشروع : حديقه الأزهر / حديقة الأسرة
هندسة المطرية




^_^


إضغط علي اللينك وأنتظر ثم إستخدم الأسهم لتغيير الصفحات
​
https://www.facebook.com/arch2018/photos/a.1184317958247256.1073741867.990171894328531/1184318161580569/?type=3&theater





​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أبريل 2017)

التفاصيل الكلاسيكية جميلة ولكن قوية قوي هنا
بيفضلها البعض
وخففها قليلا بتضاد الإسطوانة الزجاج بتفاصيلها الفريمات الرقيقة






​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أبريل 2017)

رائع دائما فراغ قلب المبني
ومن حوله الفريمات وبرجولة السقف
ثم ميول وأنكسار بفريمات المبني وربط جيد بتجاري الأرضي والميزانين





​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أبريل 2017)

اللعب بدرجتي لون البيج والغامق
في أماكن مختلفة بالمبني
وخروج الكتلة المربعة كبلكونة
وكتلة اخري كبرج للبلكونات
وبرجولة المربعة بالسطح













فريمات مربعة بلونها الغامق حول الشبابيك
وأستخدم ال louvers ربما ألومنيوم













أستمر بال louvers بأستطالته
وباللعب بين الفاتح والغامق كألوان بين الكتل







​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أبريل 2017)

جميلة خروج وانطلاق كتلة الرصاصي بمادته بأرتداد من بين الأبيض
والبرجولة البيضاء تربط بين الرصاصي والابيض
وكذلك تشكيل الخشب الغاطس واللعب بين المستطيلات والمربع 
والشبابيك الرفيعة بإستطالتها




​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أبريل 2017)

طلاب معماريون يصنعون ماكيت لمدينة باستخدام البسكويت والشوكلاته والجوكليت.. ♡



♥♡ ابدااع



​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أبريل 2017)

مجموعة من مشاريع مختلفة بالسوق العقاري
الكتلة الإسطوانية مع الفلات flat 
غالبا هي كتلة السلم وتلتف حولها الشبابيك 
بأختلاف مناسيبها حسب الدرجات 
والشبابيك الصغيرة قبل قبة السطح









































​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أبريل 2017)

م. ‎مجتبى محمد‎


المركز الإسلامي الثقافي في لشبونة..

كانت البداية الحقيقية لإنشاء المسجد في لشبونة في عام 1966، عندما ذهب 10 من سكان لشبونة ، 
خمسة منهم مسلمون وخمسة غير مسلمين، ليقابلوا رئيس بلدية المدينة ومطالبته بالسماح للمسلمين 
بإنشاء مسجد للصلاة. لكن البلدية في تلك السنة رفضت. ثم وصل في عام 1968، عدد من الطلاب المسلمين من المستعمرات البرتغالية السابقة وتحديدا الموزامبيق للدراسة في لشبونة.
ولم يكن هناك مكان ليقيموا فيه الصلاة. وهكذا بدأوا في إنشاء لجنة للمطالبة بوجود مسجد .

وفي السبعينيات من القرن العشرين تحديدا سنة 1975 ازداد عدد المهاجرين من المستعمرات السابقة الذين قدموا إلى لشبونة ليسكنوا فيها من دول مثل أنغولا والموزمبيق وغينيا 
وهناك عناصر مسلمة تعود جذورها إلى أصول هندية باكستانية. 

لذلك قام رئيس البلدية آن ذاك في اجتماع للمجلس البلدي باقتراح إعطاء أرض للجالية المسلمة 
كي يبنوا مسجدا عليها. وافق المجلس
وأعطيت قطعة الأرض التي بني عليها المركز الإسلامي الثقافي.

ويعتبر المسجد التابع للمركز الإسلامي الثقافي في لشبونة أهم مسجد في البرتغال بالرغم من وجود مساجد عديدة في البلد. قام بتصميمه المهندسان المعمار (أنطونيو ماريا براغا، جواو باولو كونسيساوفما) 
يميز هذا المسجد أنه أنشئ ليكون مسجدا منذ وضع حجر الأساس
وهو يشكل رمزا للجالية المسلمة في البرتغال خاصة وأن المسجد مميز من حيث عمارته والنقوش الموجودة فيه 
ويعتبر معلما من معالم عاصمة البرتغال لشبونة .

يوجد في المركز مكان لغسل الميت وتحضيره للجنازة. 
وبعد الصلاة على الميت يتم نقله إلى المقبرة الإسلامية التابعة للمركز. 
وأرض المقبرة تبرعت بها الحكومة البرتغالية كمساهمة ودعم للجالية المسلمة.
كما يتم عقد القران في قاعة من قاعات المركز، حيث يتم توثيق عقد الزواج 
ويجتمع أقرباء العروسين وأصدقاؤهم للاحتفال بالمناسبة السعيدة. 
ويقدم المركز قاعة الطعام الموجودة فيه لمثل هذه المناسبات حيث تقدم وجبات حلال، 
ويجري الاحتفال وفق التقاليد الإسلامية.











































​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 أبريل 2017)

مشروع من السوق العقاري



































​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أبريل 2017)

الأليبس ellipse
بفراغاته
وغالبا صالة متعددة الأغراض تعتلي الأليبس 
 وتطل علي العنصر المائي
ويخرج من الأليبس بتهريب محاور الكتل الاخري ومنها المستطيلة والمربعة
وتكووين فراغات وتهوية فيما بينها....
مناسبة لما تحتاجه المباني التعليمية....مثلا





​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أبريل 2017)

The W / dancing building history















​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أبريل 2017)

فيلا من تصميمى
م وفاء الدنينى​​
الدور الكانتليفر ببروزه...ليرمي ظلاله علي الجلسة أو البلكونات
بالدور تحته














​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أبريل 2017)

الكلاسيك الفن السهل الفخم
والأربع اعمدة بقواعدها و تيجانها
وبلكونات دائرية بالبرامق تظهر من بينها و أعلي منها
وعراميس علي الأكتاف الجانبية
نسب مناسبة للتصميم







​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أبريل 2017)

لا تنتهي مفاجأت التأثير الشجري في الديكور
واللعب بقباب ذهبية مضيئة بالسقف 
تتفاعل مع النصف كور بنية اللون






​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أبريل 2017)

20 صورة



مشروع أبراج الحجر....Stone Towers
أسم جذاب لبلد الحجارة والاهرامات....أنطلقت به زها حديد في تصميم مشروعها الذي لم ينفذ بعد بمصر.....
والأحجار تشكل الواجهات وترمي بظلالها علي مسطحات الزجاج.....
وتصطف في الموقع العام ولكنها هذة المرة ليست كإصطفاف حجارة الاهرامات....
ولكنها أصطفاف مودرن متناغم مع باقي الموقع المتموج....
مشروع ملئ بالتكرارات المتناغمة....






































































































































































































مشروع
أبراج الحجر

لزها حديد






​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أبريل 2017)

​




الفيديو يوضح كيف إستيحاء الفكرة من الجبال ومن الأثار الفرعونية
ويوضح الفرغات والحركة بينها
 والساحة الضخمة بين الأبراج






















​​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أبريل 2017)

معلومة ف صورة
الكانات تستمر حتي الأساسات....

​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أبريل 2017)

جميل....
أن يستفيد أستاذ العمارة المصمم ويحول فكرة الأعمدة الفرعونية لمعبد
لبوابات جامعة عين شمس....لتصبح رمز يستمر لزمن...
يشكل بها جمال ورؤية...
وبعد مادي ومعنوي.....
ويربطنا بحضارتنا القديمة ليوقظ بها قدرات الشباب .....
وتصبح رمز في هذا المكان كلما ممر به....​​​​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أبريل 2017)

‎Mohamed Abdelaziz‎ · 
رأيكم يهمني يا اجدع شباب في تقدم ولا ايه
sketchup+vary













​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أبريل 2017)

بتستخدم فى ايه الطبانه دى ؟؟
بتبعد مياة المطر عن النزول أو السيل علي الحائط....بنسبة كبيرة​
​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أبريل 2017)

نصايح لمهندسين الموقع​بمناسبه موجه الحر:
للمحترم Mostafa Afifi
1. إشرب ميه كتير على قد ما تقدر
2. إلبس ملابس قطن واسعه و ألوانها فاتحه
3. حاول ماتطلعش إستلامات وقت الظهر
4.خف على العمال شويه
5. السوايل و العصاير أهم حاجه
6. حاول ماتصبش خرسانه أبدا في اﻷيام شديده الحرارة.. و لو مضطر يبقى تبعد عن وقت الظهيره
7. الرحمه و الرأفه بالعمال و ماتكلفهمش فوق طاقتهم
8. إهتم بمعالجه الخرسانه و البياض و المباني أكتر من أي وقت تاني
9. ماتشتغلش بياض واجهات في عز الحر عشان هاينمل
10. حط ملدنات للخرسانه
11. الخوذه على راسك مهمه وقت الحر
12. لو قدرت حاول توفر مصدر مياه ساقعه للعمال.. دول بشر زيك برضه
13. لو حبيت تسلم اﻹستشاري أي شغل هاتله can بيبسي مشبره من الكانتين
14. خلص شغلك المهم في الموقع بدري على قد ماتقدر
15. ماتشتغلش على أي جهاز مساحي وقت الظهر عشان بتفرق في القرايات و الشمس بتأثر على اﻷجهزة
16. الموقع للرجاله
17. مافيش راجل بيعيط
18. إشرب مياه كتير تاني
19. خف على العمال شويه​






​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أبريل 2017)

معلومه في صوره
كفر الخرسانه للعمود 
يجب تركيب بسكوت قبل تقفيل الشده اجل استقامة حديد التسليح داخل القالب الخشب 
يجب ظبط حديد تسليح العمود اثناء الصب منع من ترحيل الاسياخ . 
أ , علي احمد عامر​​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أبريل 2017)

الاعمدة مع التفاصيل الكلاسيكية الخفيفة
والبانوهات ببروازها الذهبي وورق الحائط بداخلها بلونها البيجات
وسرة السقف الجبس بتفاصيلها
وإضاءات النجفة الكريستال
وحتي أختيار السرير المنسجم بتفاصيله مع باقي التفاصيل وكأنه وحدة منها
والفوشيا لفرش وستائر وورق الحائط خلف السرير 





​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أبريل 2017)

مجلة


العدد_الخمسون
أفضل_مشاريع_عام_٢٠١٦

تقوم في كل عام عدة هيئات وجهات معنية بالقضايا المعمارية العالمية وأثرها على الحياة والمجتمع 
بإعداد تقييم لأفضل المشاريع المعمارية في العالم كتقدير وتحفيز للعمل الفني المعماري 
الذي يحمل في طياته المغزى من هذا العلم العريق الذي حمل على عاتقه النهضة المجتمعية والبشرية
عبر تشييد أفضل المباني المنسجمة مع الطبائع البشرية رغم اختلافها وتنوعها فوق أصقاع العالم بأكمله، 
وبالطبع فقد اعتمدت هذه الجهات على عدة معايير وأسس تبني عليها قاعدة تقييمها ،

إليكم هذا العدد الذي يتناول افضل المشاريع المعماريه لعام ٢٠١٦ .وتقرؤون أيضاً في هذا العدد :




 عمارة المريخ 



 المتحف الامريكي والافريقي



الابداع التصميمي والعضوي بين العمارة والتنسيق البيئي
.
.روابط التحميل:-



موقع الميديا فاير:-



لتحميل العدد بدقة عالية:-
https://www.mediafire.com/…/ngdia1ru4oqu…/TwentyTwo50.HQ.pdf



لتحميل العدد بدقة عادية :-
https://www.mediafire.com/f…/5cqbwbm615fmn3p/TwentyTwo50.pdf



موقع فور شيرد 



لتحميل العدد بدقة عالية :
https://www.4shared.com/office/GgjFXgmOei/TwentyTwo50HQ.html



لتحميل العدد بدقة عادية :
.https://www.4shared.com/office/pDyiNpM1ei/TwentyTwo50.html

نتمنى لكم قراءة ممتعة ومفيدة 
{ إقرأ بإخلاص ، تعلّم بإخلاص ، إعمل بإخلاص } 

مجموعة توينتي تو المعمارية
​



​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أبريل 2017)

تنضم لسلسلة المظلات والكباري الطائرة 
تربط بين مباني المشروع






​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أبريل 2017)

تنضم لسلسلة 
البلكونات تشكل المبني
وهنا ببروزها تشكل شكل منحنيات
وكأنها تضاد رأسيات كتل المبني
ونهاية المبني بدروة سطح عريضة أو حائط مصمت






​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أبريل 2017)

من فوق مدنى ومن تحت عماره








​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أبريل 2017)

لوحات مشروع رسومات تنفيذية






​​






​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أبريل 2017)

في عسير بالسعودية ..يبدو انهم يرسمون بيوتهم لا يبنونها.
الصورة واقعية !
​​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أبريل 2017)

تصميم 


معارض سيارات


https://www.facebook.com/architect.notes/photos/a.773417622825128.1073741904.220574138109482/773417686158455/?type=3&theater






​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 أبريل 2017)

إذا كان لديك

مشروع بطراز إسلامي



تصاميم داخلية بطابع اسلامي



^_^ 
شاهد روعة وجمال استخدام العناصر الاسلامية في التصاميم الداخلية



^_^ 



https://www.facebook.com/be.creative2arch/photos/a.1624547127861376.1073741968.1378860099096748/1624550837861005/?type=3&theater




​
​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أبريل 2017)

الإليبس بميله في أرض المشروع 
وباقي كتل المشروع تلتف حوله لتكوون إليبسات ناقصة
وإليبس المنتصف ينتهي بمبني مرتفع وكأنه لاندمارك للمشروع






​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أبريل 2017)

هل كوبري المشاة دة تحفة معمارية ام فشل فى التصميم اترك لكم التعليق ؟
Amr Rabee​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أبريل 2017)

*الدول التي الدراسة فيها بالمجان
**وتغطية مصاريف المعيشة....والعمل*



أضغط اللينك التالي

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLQsRdi34XYkcqOeTu7klV0rdQLJIUJb_v



وأيضا شاهد الفيديو






​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أبريل 2017)

عموما معقول خصوصا ان هناك فاصل بين التصميمات التخيلية....والتصميمات الواقعية التي نراها بالشارع
.

ابو مهند‎
قطرة من فيض......
رسم ثلاثي الأبعاد لمركز تجاري في صنعاء
لمسات فنية خالصة ونابعة من شخص متذوق أصول الفنون والإبداع....
ليس إستعراض للمباهاة بل إستعراض للجمال والتناسق المعماري الراقي والفريد...حيث يجد كل مولع ضالته بهذه الفاتنة ليمتع بها ناظريه...فبصمته ولمساته مختلفة تجعلك في عالم آخر.
على وشك البدء في تنفيذه






​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أبريل 2017)

التأثير الشجري 
وتموجات بحائط خلفية المكتب 
وحتي الخطوط انلأورجانك الطبيعية علي الزجاج البرتيشن
و اختيار الإضاءة المودرن بدرجة زرقتها
وبعضها خفي بالعناصر أو بالأثاث
أشبه بلون زراقه درجات ألوان علامة الويندز بالكومبيوتر بالصورة




































​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أبريل 2017)

طريقة عملية في حالة إضافة مطبخ في منطقة أرتداد من الجار
وبتكون حوالي 3 او 2 متر
بإضاءتها من أعلي ولو بزجاج مصنفر او بلاستيك 
أي غير شفاف للخصوصية لمن بالداخل






​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أبريل 2017)

8 صور



الظلال والضوء
 
وتأثيرها علي التصميم
وبيكون لها تأثير رائع علي جمال أي مشروع وتفاصيله
أي ممكن تجعل في كل لقطة من لقطات مشروعك تحفة خاصة بها
والجميع يتفاعل مع بعض
سواء كطالب أو أي مشروع شغل

إوجد تفاعل غريب وجديد بين الشباك وبين الإضاءة الطبيعية 
وبين شرائط تبليط الأرضية و أتجاههه









تأثير الشبابيك المستطيلة الطولية الرفيعة
وأستمرارها مع القبو
وظلالها











تشكيلات متموجة بعمقها الذي يكسر أشعة الشمس بظلال
ومبالغة بتكرار الوحدات بضخامة اكبر في التصميم للحوائط
لتتضاد بجمال











تأثير الكولسيترا الإليبسات مختلفة الأحجام
بظلالها وفتحاتها علي الفراغ الداخلي












مربعات السقف بفتحاتها وإضاءاتها الطبيعية وبعضها معتم
وهروب خطوط الحوائط بإنكسار
بتأثير رائع للظلال علي حسب التصميم









الكوليسترا بزحارفها للسقف ثم تكمل كفتحات تسمح بالإضاءات الطبيعية 
والظلال













تموجات مختلفة تصنع جمال وتلقائية للفراغ
والإضاءات الطبيعية من أعلي
ما بين الحائط والسقف
وتأثير الشجرة في الفراغ مع الضوء والظلال









ساحة للصلاة بالمظلات الشجرية وتأثيرها
ربما من ساحات المسجد النبوي





​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أبريل 2017)

البوكسات boxes البيضاء
بفريماتها وبروزها
من بين الرصاصي
سواء مربعة أو مستطيلة او فريمات شبابيك







​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أبريل 2017)

صورتين


Norman foster Architect 81 years cycling 
نورمان فوستر 81 سنة ....
ماشاء الله .....يتريض بالعجلة
متي أخر مرة مارستم الرياضة؟! ياشباب.....
.
.
من التعليقات:
صورة المنحدر الداخلي هي داخل قبة مبنى البرلمان الألماني (الرايخستاق)
Meiza Hamza
















​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أبريل 2017)

القماش الخيامي محببة ربما لأنها مقتبسة من العمارة العربية
وأستخدامها كمظلة للبلكونة 
ولجلسة حمام السباحة 
وتثبيتها بأوتاد معدنية مائلة

في علاقة رائعة مع مياة حمام السباحة
وبرجولات الخشب أيضا ككجلسات






​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أبريل 2017)

تناغم بين كتل المشروع
بأشكاله الموجة و حرف الواو 
ومبني الكورنر
وربط بينهم أيضا في معالجة السقف بفتحاته وتفاصيلها
ومعالجة الواجهات وتشابهها
وأنفتاح الأربع مباني علي عنصر مياة بقلب المشروع ومن البحر
ومن حولها تتراص المباني الصغيرة






​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أبريل 2017)

من العمارة التكعيبية
واللعب بالكتل ببروز و أرتدادات
سواء كتل مربعة أو مستطيلة
ترمي ظلال علي الواجهات
وتخلخل الهواء من خلالها
ويستفاد منها لعمل البلكونات و أحواض الزراع






​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أبريل 2017)

من السوق العقاري
ولون مميز قريب للون الطوبي مع اللون الأبيض
والاعمدة و الكرانيش وفريمات الشبابيك بنهايات نصف دائرية
وتيجان السور النصف كروية
واللعب بدروة السطح
واللعب بالبرامق والحديد المشغول الفورفورجية
بجمال وبساطة الكلاسيك





​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أبريل 2017)

كليه فنون وعمارة سنغافورة





واعتلاء الأسطح....وتكسية الأسطح بالحشائش لتخفف من فقد الحرارة بالمبني
وتلطيف له وللسطح
بمجموعة من ال curves المتقاطعة






​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أبريل 2017)

​



مصممين الماكس 
تصميم داخلي فندق


​Filename: yen.110116.1.15-SUITES-HOTEL-vol-1.rar 
Size: 317.6 MB
Filename: yen.120116.980-suites-vol-2.rar 
Size: 200.6 MB
Filename: yen.130116.1.21-SUITES-HOTEL-vol-3.rar 
Size: 255.7 MB
Filename: yen.150116.885-suites-hotel-vol-4.rar 
Size: 152.7 MB
Filename: yen.160116.1.46-suites-hotel-vol-5.rar 
Size: 245.5 MB
Filename: yen.170116.1.26-SUITES-HOTEL-vol-6.rar 
Size: 176.5 MB
http://file-upload.com/d/4Tf7
http://file-upload.com/d/4TfB
http://file-upload.com/d/4TfE
http://file-upload.com/d/4TfG
http://file-upload.com/d/4TfH
http://file-upload.com/d/4TfJ
http://file-upload.com/d/4TfM
http://file-upload.com/d/4TfO
http://file-upload.com/d/4TfP​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أبريل 2017)

تصميم_داخلي

موسوعة عن تناسق الالوان في الفراغ الداخلي ...
تساعدك في اختيار الوان تصميمك..


https://www.facebook.com/archiarts2000/photos/a.845724068891282.1073741972.696816497115374/845727442224278/?type=3&theater






​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أبريل 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أبريل 2017)

‎وفاء الدنينى‎ 

استغلال منطقة البسطة والمسطحات الزجاجية الكبيرة ع البيئة الخارجية كااستراحة..





​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أبريل 2017)

حوض سباحة من الالياف الزجاجية GFRP وليس GFRC 
سهل التركيب انظف واجمل واقل تكلفة بالوقت والمال من احواض الخرسانة الاعتيادية

​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أبريل 2017)

لكل الناس الي بتدور علي مشاريع مختلفة dwg
مطارات - مستشفيات - مراكز ثقافية - ترفيهية - رياضية - مستشفيات - مباني ادارية - ......
اكبر تجميعة لمشاريع معمارية مميزه ممكن تفيدك ****
شير و عرف اصحابك ***

أ-موسوعة الاتوكاد المعماري

1-تصميم معماري
(مطارات)
ملف اتوكاد لمحطة ركاب بمطار
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1117404675021460/

(سكني)
ملف اتوكاد شامل لتصميم فيلا الحمايمي (هام جدا)
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1119527744809153/

(مباني معارض)
ملف اتوكاد لتصميم معرض سيارات
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1142288262533101/

(مباني ادارية)
ملف اتوكاد التصميم المعماري لبرج خليفة دبي
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1142277169200877

ملف اتوكاد لتصميم مبني اداري - فرش شامل
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1142270085868252/

ملف اتوكاد لتصميم مبني اداري رائع
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1142250302536897/

ملف اتوكاد لتصميم مبني اداري
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1131929976902263/

ملف اتوكاد لتصميم مبني اداري
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1131428530285741/

(مسارح)
ملف اتوكاد لتصميم مسرح
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1131404333621494/

ملف اتوكاد لمخطط مسرح كامل
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1131388656956395/

ملف اتوكاد مسرح شامل(هام جدا)
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1119543614807566/

(مستشفيات)
ملف اتوكاد معماري مستشفي اورام كفر الشيخ
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1131253476969913/

ملف اتوكاد لحيز معمل تحليل مستشفي
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1125289047566356/

ملف اتوكاد مستشفي الملك فيصل السعودية
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1124874197607841/

ملف اتوكاد لحيز خدمات مستشفي
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1123591334402794/

ملف اتوكاد لحيز غرف عمليات
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1123584027736858/

ملف اتوكاد عن حيزات مستشفي (هام جدا)
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1122179544543973/

(صالة مغطاة)
ملف اتوكاد لمبني صالة مغطاة
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1128394203922507/

(ملاعب)
ملف اتوكاد لمشروع ملعب كورة سلة
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1127601890668405/

ملف اتوكاد لمشروع استاد كامل هام جدا
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1116291735132754/

(فنادق)
ملف اتوكاد لتصميم فندق 5 نجوم
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1131462873615640/

(متاحف)
ملف اتوكاد لتصميم متحف
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1140306036064657/

(مساجد)
ملف اتوكاد لتصميم مسجد خادم الحرمين الشرفين-بالقطيف
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1138582159570378/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/permalink/1138586546236606/

(مطاعم)
ملف اتوكاد لتصميم مطعم شامل التفاصيل
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1138553122906615/

(مول تجاري)
ملف اتوكاد مول تجاري (هام جدا)
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1119536124808315/
______________________________________

المصدر:
https://www.facebook.com/memdesign2/posts/1314604698588017







​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أبريل 2017)

حمل المظلات والقوائم الحديدية على مين ؟؟
او مين شايل مين ؟
.
الرد:
Ibrahim Mahmoud
الأعمدة المخفية شايلة الويرات و الويرات شايلة القوايم و القوايم شايلة البراندات و البرندات شايلة قماش المظلات
سيستم متطور جدا
​
​

​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أبريل 2017)

الفن المعماري مرتبط بإسلوب الحياة....​​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أبريل 2017)

تصميم م. سمر فؤاد

العائلات التي يستأنس بها المستخدم للعيادة الطبية
عائلة اللون اللبني 
شملت بعض الإضاءات والمخدات واللوحات
وعائلة الخطوط المنكسرة بالسقف وحائط وأيضا بكونتر الأستقبال
وعائلة الخشب وتأثيرتها
وعلاقتها مع بعض ومع العائلات الأخري

ومفاجأة أستخدام جيد لأحواض الأسماك بنفس اللون
وكأنه شبابيك
ولكن للحياة
لحياة الأسماك




































​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أبريل 2017)

رائع
إستخدم الكثيير من جماليات العمارة past modern
الإسلامية المودرن

الأباليق بخطوطها العريضة بدرجتي لونيين
المبالغات بالأرش الكبير و أخر للمدخل وعلاقتهم بباقي الأرشات مختلفة العروض والاطوال
خروج مفاجأة للبلكونات من بين الزجاج
المشربيات بجمالها المفقود حاليا
الكرانيش الخشب بتفاصيلها
الاعمدة
الزخارف بتفاصيلها
اجتمعت مع بعضها بتألق وجمال وبساطة من المصمم






​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أبريل 2017)

Bay winodw 
الشباك الجزء من ثمن ببروزه للخارج
محبب في الغرب في البيوت 
وانتقل الينا
بجلسته بالداخل المطلة علي الخارج
وله مثيل بالعمارة الإسلامية ولكن نسيت الاسم وهو من الخشب
زي المشربية ومطل وبارز للخارج

















​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 أبريل 2017)

جميع انواع الارضيات ... 

(الباركيه - البورسلين - السيراميك - موزايكو - اسمنتيه - جيرانيت - 
رخام - فينيل - زجاجيه - انترلوك - المطاطية - المطبوعه )...

مهندس_محمد_مجدي


https://www.facebook.com/arefeat74/...6798456794043/861854640621755/?type=3&theater

​​






​


----------



## هيثم عباس (2 مايو 2017)

بصراحة تصميمات رائعة


----------



## أنا معماري (2 مايو 2017)

هيثم عباس قال:


> بصراحة تصميمات رائعة


متشكر....فعلا تصميمات مميزة من مصمميها


----------



## أنا معماري (2 مايو 2017)

في عناصر مميزة
موضوع الزجاج في الدور الاول الميزانين
وبرضه في اعلي البرج في الكورنر

ولكن الجديد أضافة تأثير بصري خدعة بحركة بسيطة
بإنحناء الستارة والدروة البيج بطول العمارة في البلكونات

مع مفاجأة الأرش والفرغات بإرتداد السطح 

واللعب بألوان البيج والرصاصي والأبيض بالقلب





​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 مايو 2017)

جمال الأرشات حتي في التصميم الداخلي والستائر البيضاء الستان
وفريمات الباكيتات الخشب الزرقاء






​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 مايو 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 مايو 2017)

اللعب بفريمات الكتل البيضاء 
بإنكسارات مع flat
وارتداد
ومن وراءها بتأثير خشبي وأيضا حول المدخل






​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 مايو 2017)

8 صور



Cathedral in Evry France. 
Mario Botta 1988-1995

كاتدرائية في فرنسا
تصميم ماريو بوتا 

أتقن هذا المصمم اللعب بنفس الإسلوب في تصاميمه 
مستخدما الطوب الظاهر الذي يعطي أنطباع فريد ومميز بخطوط كناراته 

وأيضا بإستخدام الأشكال الإسطوانية في تضادها مع المستقيمة

وكل هذا يطبقه أيضا بإنعكاس الخارج علي الداخل

وأيضا اللعب بالفتحات من الشبابيك المربعة منها و الشريطية الطويلة 
بإستخدام فن التكرارت المتناغمة
















































































​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 مايو 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 مايو 2017)

‎وفاء الدنينى‎ 
مبانى بتشجع الطالب على الابداع
اييه سرحت بخيالى افتكرت قسم عمارة الزقازيق ويارتنى ماسرحت











​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 مايو 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 مايو 2017)

من المشاريع في مسابقة eVolo Skyscraper لعام 2017
Second place: “Vertical Factories in Megacities” 
by Tianshu Liu and Lingshen Xie from the United States







​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 مايو 2017)

برامترك
بيعمل كتل حلوه جدا مشكله التنفيذ وتوفر المواد الخام والعماله 
اللى تطلعه بشكل سليم فى معظم اوطاننا العربيه

​​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 مايو 2017)

ينضم الي سلسلة مباني 

اللعب بين نسب المربعات و المستطيلات 
فلا تعرف إذا كانت مستطيلات أو مربعات
والدروات للبلكونات والكمر وال louvers تساعده في ذلك

وبدء التشكيل ب 9 مربعات تعطي مربع كبير فصلها بفريم أبيض
بإنكسار عن الفريم البيج الكبير
وبينهم أيضا بلكونات عاطسة مربعة

وحتي رقم 20 للبيت غاطس بداخل مربع






​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 مايو 2017)

كونسبت







​
​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 مايو 2017)

اللعب بالكتل الضخمة

ما بين الأبيض والرصاصي والتأثير الخشبي والتأثير الطيني
وكرة كبيرة معدنية لامعة تشارك في التشكيل
وتخفف من كتله






​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 مايو 2017)

تدرج أفقي ورأسي وما بينهما فتحات شريطية للشبابيك الغاطسة
وأيضا تدرج في تبليطات اللاندسكيب

والكتل تشكل منحنيين متقاطعين ...أوأجزاء دوائر
أو موجة كبيرة

وجميل تغطية السقف الفرميد المنحنية تغطي المدخل والإستخدامات





​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 مايو 2017)

بروز البلكونات تشكل الواجهة
بإنحناءتها





​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 مايو 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 مايو 2017)

تصليح/تجديد السطح الخرساني بالاكساء بمونة الاسمنت المحسن بالبوليمر.
Self leveling polymer modified cement overlay​​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 مايو 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 مايو 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 مايو 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 مايو 2017)

6 صور

ينتمي لسلسلة اللعب 
بالعناصر الضخمة

يمتد من كمر أفقي كمظلة للأرضي و كسور 
ويمتد كرأسيات بأختلاف تشكيها
ملتفه...مسلوبة....منكسرة...مشطوفة
وكانهل كاسرات أشعة الشمس
تحوي ما بينها العناصر الزجاج بكاسرات louvers رفيعة رأسية
وبلاطات الأدوار تظهر فيما بينها


























































​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 مايو 2017)

الأسود و في باطنه الأبيض
والخشب يمتد من الأرضية الي الدرج






​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 مايو 2017)

بيت المهندس المعماري السعودي الدكتور سامي العنقاوي في مدينة جدة....
هبة نبيل

​​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 مايو 2017)

العمارة فقط هي من تبقي فوق السحاب....​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 مايو 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 مايو 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 مايو 2017)

حازم شعبان‎ 
اماكن وقف الصب فى الاسقف









​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 مايو 2017)

أراؤكم يا مهندسينا..
الردود:
ده فاصل صب
الصب على مرحلتين بينهما وقت بين 15 الى 30 د
.
فاصل صب في مكان خطير الذي هو نقطة تلاقي الاحمال وهاذ طبعا غير مقبول...انا برأيي ضد فاصل الصب اصلا...وخاصة في الاساسات​​












​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 مايو 2017)

3 صور



Cleveland Rock and Roll Hall of Fame Museum



























​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 مايو 2017)

مشاريع مستشفيات اوتوكاد كاملة ..


http://www.mediafire.com/file/aig5sm6a93j8ev6/%D9%85%D8%B3%D8%AA%D8%B4%D9%81%D9%8A%D8%A7%D8%AA.rar







​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 مايو 2017)

محاور اللوحة....الاكسات 
والتنفيذ







​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 مايو 2017)

مشروع مول تجاري
دفعة تانية عمارة
المعهد العالي للهندسة والتكنولوجيا بالتجمع الخامس

https://www.facebook.com/archiarts2000/photos/pcb.1079755068821513/1079753908821629/?type=3&theater​​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 مايو 2017)

الاسس والمعايير المعمارية التصميمية للمستشفيات ....

https://www.facebook.com/arefeat74/...6798456794043/862184580588761/?type=3&theater





​


----------



## أنا معماري (6 مايو 2017)

معلومات عامة عن تصميم المطارات

https://www.facebook.com/architect.notes/photos/a.778727902294100.1073741923.220574138109482/778727988960758/?type=3&theater





​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مايو 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/architect.notes/photos/a.777330079100549.1073741911.220574138109482/777330362433854/?type=3&theater






​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مايو 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/architect.notes/photos/a.777736175726606.1073741914.220574138109482/777736285726595/?type=3&theater






​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مايو 2017)

تداخل الكتل
وتضاد المنحني والمنكسر مع flat
وأختلاف زوايا التوجية





​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مايو 2017)

دراسات


مفيد لو بتعمل دراسات عن المشروع
أو معلومات عن بدايات المشروع


https://www.facebook.com/architect.notes/photos/a.777734705726753.1073741913.220574138109482/777734762393414/?type=3&theater






​


----------



## عبدالرحمن 117 (10 مايو 2017)

السلام عليكم اخوي في مجال ترسل لي شاسهات جاهزة فوتوشوب اذا في امكانية لان انا طالب وعندي مناقشة نهائية في نفس وقت الاختبارات ... ولك جزيل الشكر 
[email protected]


----------



## أنا معماري (27 مايو 2017)

يتم بناء 6 رصات بلوك في اليوم الواحد كحد أعلى
​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 مايو 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 مايو 2017)

الواح فايبر على شكل قرميد

​​











​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 مايو 2017)

نبه مقاول السباكة مسبقا :
ان الاعمدة خط أحمر 
يمنع التكسير فيها نهائيا
وأي خرسانات.... ميد وكمر أيضا....





​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 مايو 2017)

حلقة بحث عن تغطيات الأسقف الإنشائية
الجزء الاول : الأساليب التقليدية
التالي




الجزء الثانى :- الأساليب المتطورة 
الجزء الثالث :- تفاصيل إنشائية وطرق تشطيب الأسقف
​​https://www.facebook.com/arch.twenty.two/photos/a.839977709489325.1073742149.169976279822808/839977792822650/?type=3&theater




​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 مايو 2017)

تألق المدني في تحقيق رؤيا المعماري





​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 مايو 2017)

مشروع تصميم ملجأ للأيتام بمنطقه عابدين 
لطلبة ثالثة عمارة 
جامعة 66 أكتوبر

https://www.facebook.com/archiarts2000/photos/pcb.1089008457896174/1089006707896349/?type=3&theater






​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 مايو 2017)

مَساقِط أُفقية للفَنادِق.

https://www.facebook.com/ICEMUSC/photos/pcb.1543407732359481/1543406169026304/?type=3&theater





​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 مايو 2017)

في طالب من بيرو حابب يشارك بلقطة من مشروعه معانا...
Universidad Ricardo Palma - Lima, Perْ.
​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 يوليو 2017)

#معلومة_ع_المحارة


لما تيجي تشتغل بؤج واوتار خد Offest من حائط الواجهة وشد خيط 
وكمان Offest من الحائط العمودي علية وشد خيط ,,, يبقي كدة ياباشا بقيت موازي للحوائط تماما ... بس لو الحوائط مش مزوية وفيها شطرة 5 سم مثلا هيبقي الخيط فية نفس الشطرة ... ودا مش سليم 








عشان كدة لازم تزوي الخيط قبل ماتبدأ تشتغل منة البؤج بتاعتك ,,, وقتها تأكد ان الحيز اللي انت فية هيبقي مزوي ومتربع كمان وشغلك هيبقي سليم 
وكمان شغل السيراميك وشغل الجبيسوم بورد هيبقوا مية مية 









لو فية سطح Fair Face بس فية مشكلة كبيرة في استواء السطح ومضطر تمحرة لازم تزمبرة كويس اووي عشان مونة المحارة تمسك فية كويس ..
لو فية عمود في نص حيز مفتوح زي اللي في الصورة ياريت تزوية وتهتم بتعريضة كويس اووي عشان مكشوف للعين




#محمد_صلاح

















​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 يوليو 2017)

Rana El hadedi
إتزان في ديناميكية حركة الكتل
وخروج كتلة من فراغ المنتصف 
وجديد ربطها بأعمدة 
تتماشي مع خروج كتلة المدخل في فراغه بالأرضي
وكذلك أعمدة الأرضي...












​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 يوليو 2017)

مجموعة كبيرة من المشاريع الهندسيه المتنوعة

http://www.mediafire.com/file/7hel2mss1jip1k6/%D9%85%D8%B4%D8%A7%D8%B1%D9%8A%D8%B9+%D8%A3%D9%88%D8%AA%D9%88%D9
%83%D8%A7%D8%AF.rar





​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 يوليو 2017)

الكتاب الرائع لأسطوره العماره حسن فتحي 
Architecture for the poor 

http://www.adyou.me/2Ww0


من صفحة ديوان المعماريين...





​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 يوليو 2017)

الكتاب الرائع والنادر لأيقونه العماره الحديثه في الوطن العربي والعالم (زها حديد)
The wonderful and phenomenal book of modern architecture icon in the Arab world and the world (Zaha hadid)


http://bit.ly/2u4FdCk




​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 يوليو 2017)

مجموعة أشخاص عرب 3D




في غاية الروعة .. أكيد هتحتاجهم في تصميماتك .. متنساش تعمل Tag لأصحابك 

للتحميل (ميديافير) : http://bit.ly/2rqRrjs




للمزيد من البلوكات يرجى زيارة موقعنا : https://thepage101.blogspot.com/​​






​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 أغسطس 2017)

فكرة حلوة للاندسكيب عام
ساعة بظل الشمس
طبعا بتصميمات أخري مميزة وليس بسيط مثل هذا المثال .....وحجم كبير
زي مثلا ميدان بخضرة حشائش وزهور بأرضية مائلة....

وفي الوسط عمود ضخم مثل مسلة أو به ديكور






​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 أغسطس 2017)

بناء البلوك لابد في الاركان ان يكون عاشق ومعشوق
بحيث تترابط جميع الصفوف مع بعضها 
و لا يتم الاكتفاء بترابط بعض الصفوف فقط
(كالبنيان يشد بعضه بعضا" ، وشبك بين اصابعه)
‎عبدالغني الجند‎



​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 أغسطس 2017)

كائن معمارى

تصميم العالمي
موشى صفدى





​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أغسطس 2017)

نصب تذكاري للشهداء بالعراق من التسعينات 
مستخدما فن المبالغة لأرتفاع ٢٠ متر
قوة و رهبة وإحتواء
وتظهر افتخار بقوة الحضارة الإسلامية السابقة
بقبة من الحضارة العباسية
.
Naz JP:
The Monument was opened in 1983, and was designed by the Iraqi architect Saman Kamal and the Iraqi sculptor and artist Ismail Fatah Al Turk.​​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 أغسطس 2017)

المعماري بيحاول حاليا يربط كل حاجة بالأرض
مبناه 
مظلته 
مثل الشجرة وفروعها
ربما أنها تعطي قوة و أصالة و جمال وترابط وتواصل
وأمتداد





​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أغسطس 2017)

"مسابقة معمارية دولية"تنظم مؤسسة بلسم الكويتية بالتعاون مع مجمووعة هليمة مسابقة معمارية دولية لتصميم المنشآت الرياضية بمجموع جوائز 100 الف دولار امريكي.* شروط الاشتراك : طلاب العمارة وحديثي التخرج من قسم العمارة.* اخر موعد للاشتراك : 1 / 10 / 2017
* اخر موعد لتقديم المشروع : 24 / 12 / 2017
* الاشتراك مجاني, يجب التسجيل على موقع المسابقة لتلقي دعوة الاشتراك.
* موقع المسابقة والاشتراك : http://balsam-int.com/helma
.......................
لمزيد من الاستفسارات.
Email : [email protected]
Tel : +965 2299 6586
WhatsApp : +965 9097 4588






​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أغسطس 2017)

تغيير أتجاة كتل المشروع
حيوية وقوة وإطلالة لأي مشروع
وينوع في الفرغات بين الكتل 
.
وهنا زاد جمالا أستخدامه للكوليسترا بفتحاتها في التشكيل والتوجية مع الكتل

وأكد محور الكتلة بالكورنر بخروجها بممر ثم كمرفأ مربع فوق سطح المياة
.
وكتل الكباري الطائرة رائعة خلقت فرغات من تحتها وتواصل
.
ونعومة شفافية و إضاءة الزجاج تضاد صلادة وعتامة الخرسانة
.
ولم ينسي فتحات تطل علي المياة وكانها تخلخل وتتواصل بين الممرات والمشروع و بين الموقع....في تعشيق وتداخل




​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أغسطس 2017)

تجويفات المباني...
مفاجأة وأثارة





​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أغسطس 2017)

EM-v169 Exercise + maps
[Skp]

Download:bit.ly/2vACTl4
pass:dnzzf71ybmqk
By:3Dbook

https://www.facebook.com/noTTo3Ds/photos/a.223799017781995.1073741830.219556681539562/777316979096860/?type=3&theater





​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أغسطس 2017)

الفن لا ينتهي
سواء
المعماري...اللاندسكيب
الديكور
ببسيط الفكرة من الشماسي بألوانها المليانة حياة وتفاؤل 
تحرر الأفكار خارج الصندوق
زي الراجل اللي طلع الثلاجة معظمها برة الجدار
فاكرين




.
المعماريين والديكور صناع الجمال
والحياة​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أغسطس 2017)

فكرة



​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 أغسطس 2017)

مبيض محارة برتبة فنان






​​












​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أغسطس 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أغسطس 2017)

New Idea for one of Dubai Airport in the future !






​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أغسطس 2017)

جريمة....لا يعاقب عليها القانون













​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أغسطس 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أغسطس 2017)

مارايكم فى هذا التشكيل هل مبالغ فيه ام له وظيفه ؟؟
Published by Samar Fouad







​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أغسطس 2017)

Mehrabad House | Sarsayeh




​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أغسطس 2017)

جميلة اي فكرة خارج الصندوق
في التصميم 
في الديكور
في للاندسكيب 
حقيقي محدش فينا عارف حدود إبتكاراته ممكن توصل لفين
أفتكر أنها لا محدودة....ولكننا نقيدها
بالتقليد
و بالتكرار و بما يرضي الأخرين
زي الدكتور عايز كده....الزبون عايز كده
مع أنها أجمل ما يطلقه العقل وهو يتناغم مع الأحساس والفن
فلا تحرم نفسك منها...




​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أغسطس 2017)

أيه العلاج....؟
.
التعشيش مشكله فعلا ولازم ملء التعشيش ده بخلطه مونه ورمل ومايه واصافات تماسك
.
هنا يوجدمشكلتين

الاولي التعشيش ناتج من عدم غزغز العمود
والثاني لاحضت ان نسبه الاسمنت قليله النسبه 
الكري والرمال
.
لا مشكلة ، لكن قم بالترميم بالجراويت ولكن بعد إزالة الأجزاء الهشة المعششة ونظافة المكان ودهانة بمادة الأديبوند لضمان التماسك بين الخرسانة القديمة والجديدة

















​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أغسطس 2017)

Yehia Karam
النهاردة وانا ف الموقع بلف ف العماير لقيت السقف دا بينقط طلعت فوق لقيت العامل بيخلط مونة للمباني فوق المكان دا
ملحوظة العماير اسكان اجتماعي تبع الجيش وأول مرة انزل الموقع دا النهاردة 
سمك البلاطة 10 سم سوليد سلاب تفتكروا لما عمل كدا ف سقف ف الحمام اية هيحصل لو متمش عزله جيدا










​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 أغسطس 2017)

*تم تعطيل الصور بهذا الموضوع وموضوعات أخري 
من موقع تنزيل الصور الاجنبي
photobuck.com

بسبب مطلبتهم بدفع 400$
للنشر عن كل سنة
فإذا وجد شخص لديه المال و الرغبة في دفع الفاتورة
سأعطيه كل التفاصيل ليدفعها هو مباشرة للموقع الاجنبي
وسأنشر بأذن الله الفاتورة في الموضوع هنا

الصور المنشورة أخيرا هنا تم رفعها وتنزيلها 
من موقع صور اخر....

*​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 أغسطس 2017)

مكتبة متنوع و شاملة أوتوكاد معمارية : 

نقوشات اسلاميه 




 - حمامات سباحه



 - شبابيك - سيارات



- 
اطقم صحيه 



 -اشجار



 - اشخاص



 ... 



https://goo.gl/xUKsdP






​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 أغسطس 2017)

شكل الكلي
من الأشكال المستخدمة كثيرا لمثلا
حمامات السباحة و لتشكيل مناطق الحشائش الخضراء
ومناطق الرمال
وحتي هنا بالمبني....

فشكلها مألوف وديناميك وإنسيابي.....
ولا تمل منه العين...مهما تكرر لنفس المشروع...أو لمشاريع أخري
ويفضل اللعب بأختلاف مساحتهم...
أو عكس الأتجاه وكأنه في رقصة...​








​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 أغسطس 2017)

♦ مخططات مشروع مدينتى



♦
جميع المخططات المعمارية والإنشائية بالاضافة الى الشوب دروينج كامل
اللى عاوز يتعلم الشوب باحتراف يشوف المخططات دى
https://www.mediafire.com/folder/cepy0ulv4t1u0/مدينتى​


​​




















​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 أغسطس 2017)

رأيكم في الديكور ده







​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 أغسطس 2017)

"البساطة تخلق جمال مميز"
"سيدي بوسعيد" هي ضاحية سياحية بدولة تونس وتقع علي بعد 20 كم في شمال شرق تونس العاصمة. تعد ضاحية سيدي بوسعيد أول موقع محمــي فــي العــالــم كما تعتبر من اجمل ضواحي العالم ويعــود تأسـيسـها إلى القــرون الوسطــى,وتقع في أعالي المنحدر الصخري المطل على قرطاج وخليج تونس. يقطنها حوالي 5000 شخص. و تمثل مكان سياحيا رائعا وتتميز بفن معماري محلي خاص بها حيث تجد كل المباني بهذه الضاحية بيضاء ذات أبواب وشبابيك عتيقة ذات لون أزرق. كما تحتوي هذه الأبواب والشبابيك على نقوش وزخارف عتيقة وبسيطة في غاية الجمال. تنسب المدينة إلى ولي صالح هو أبو سعيد الباجي عاش في فترة معاصرة للشيخ أبي الحسن الشاذلي، وهو مدفون في تونس في ضاحية سيدي بوسعيد المسماة باسمه.



ان الجمال المعماري والتصميم العمراني والتنسيق الحضاري لا يعني التعقيد او التكلف في استخدام المفردات المعمارية او الانشائية او الفنية لكنه يعني استخدام ابسط المفردات الملائمة للاستخدام والمتناغمة مع الموقع والبيئة مع الحفاظ علي هوية المجتمع.

ديوان العمارة

​​














































​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أغسطس 2017)

1576 سؤال للانترفيو فى الهندسة المدنية والمعمارية .

من اعداد الراحل م. أشرف فراج عباس جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناته


http://www.mediafire.com/file/xoicfsa7cqk5q23/1500+سؤال.pdf


















​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أغسطس 2017)

ليه تدفع 200 ألف فى شقة لما ممكن تدفع 50 ألف بس #بيتك_بايدك
​*خليك انسان فاهم وواعى وابنى شقتك بايدك 
محمود عبدالشافى
*فيس بوك​https://www.facebook.com/baitkbiedak​*
*

​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أغسطس 2017)

6 صور






الأمواج المتلاطمة.....
مسرح موسيقي ...بكوريا الجنوبية
وتصميم يحاكي الأطلالة علي المحيط و امواجه
وربما أثرت علي موسيقي المبني و تصميمه
ونغماتها المتلاطمه....
حتي أختار الخلفيات سواء للسماء أو للضوء العاتم و للأمواج وكأنها تعبر أيضا مع التصميم
سيمفونية الأخراج مع التصميم ومكمله له....هي عناصر تممييز المشروع
Crashing Waves | Form4 Architecture








































​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 أغسطس 2017)

9 صور





الطراز العربي الإسلامي الصحراوي
فن لا ينتهي
وجمال بسيط فخم بإصالته و خروجه من بيئته معبرا عنها




























































​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أغسطس 2017)

موقع به لينكات لكل ما تحتاجه عن الأسكتشب من مصادره....
تحميل جميع الأصدرات مجانا....مجسمات 3D
ماتريلز....ألخ


http://www.arch2o.com/sketchup-tutorials-for-architects-useful-web-sites-resources/







​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أغسطس 2017)

"القاهرة الخديوية"
كتاب القاهرة الخديوية للمعمارية د. سهير زكي حواس

يقدم وصف ورصد وتوثيق دقيق لعمارة وعمران القاهرة الخديوية او ما يعرف بمنطقة وسط البلد بما تشمله من مباني متميزة تحمل قيمة فنية وتاريخية عالية.

كتاب القاهرة الخديوية : https://goo.gl/A5RpXF

كتب العمارة والعمران : https://goo.gl/aDUY5h

موقع كتب : www.kotob.ga



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أغسطس 2017)

6 صور





​


مهم لمهندسي المواقع التنفيذية...
اهم ابليكشن للمهندس 
الموقع 

​https://play.google.com/store/apps/details…









































تمت
​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أغسطس 2017)

No need paper




​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أغسطس 2017)

4 صور









الصور دى لمشروع تطوير و اعادة تأهيل منطقة الشلالات بمحمية وادى الريان و اللي هيتم تنفيذه بمعرفة وزارة البيئة 
و برنامج الامم المتحدة الانمائي و مشروع البرنامج البيئي التابع للتعاون الايطالي. 

الصور و تصميم المشروع: مهندس جابي توما. 


























​
​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أغسطس 2017)

( ميزان ماء للاعمدة jp )))
سهل وبسيط وتوفير للوقت ودقة في العمل
ميزان ماء للاعمدة موديل jp من شركة Sola العالمية بسيط للغاية لكنه فعال جدا.
* المنتج متاح في مصر بسعر 182 جنية بدلا من 282 جنية والدفع عند الاستلام بالاضافة للشحن مجانا.رابط الشراء من مصر: 

https://goo.gl/LHjH9y



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 أغسطس 2017)

Ahmed Rabie
الشباب اللى بيبعتوا ال
cv ...
ماتبعتوش فى ايميل فاضى....
وفى الغالب اللى هيستقبله هيعرف انك مش بروفيشنال
ومش هيكلمك ولا هيرد عليك..
لذلك ,,
لما تيجى تبعت السى فى ...
اكتب فى الايميل مقدمه تحتوى على الاتى :
1- تحيه زى good morning , good afternoon ..او dear فلان
2- عبر عن انك سعيد انك بتتواصل مع الشخص ده..(حتى لو مش سعيد ياخى)..مش كدب ولا حاجه.!!
3- بين رغبتك فى الوظيفه اللى هتبعت ليها..
4- اكتب سطر او اثنين عن اهم مهاراتك ومؤهلاتك
5- اختم الايميل انك منتظر الرد او المقابله فى الوقت المناسب ليهم
6- تمنى لهم الخير..واكتب اسمك فى الاخر
..
مثال
..
Dear Mr. XYZ,
Hope this mail find you well ,
.
I am interested in applying for ........ as I believe my substantial experience in ..........
ABC ...has an excellent reputation for ........., I believe that I can make a significant contribution to your organisation.
In particular, I have (اتكلم عن مؤهلاتك ومهاراتك باختصار)
.
My CV is attached, providing further information on how my career background meets your requirements. I would welcome the opportunity to meet with you in person to discuss this further.
I look forward to hearing from you.
Regards
ABC (اسمك(
.
Tel: 01111111111( تليفونك)
.
الحاجات دى تفرق جدا مع الشركات خصوصا لو بتقدم فى شركه مالتى نايشونال..فركز فى الحاجات البسيطه دى.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...


​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أغسطس 2017)

Safwan Al Jghami
استشارة بعد ازن المهندسين المحترمين 
عندي بناء تتكون من ستة طوابق ولازلت في مرحلة الحفر الاساسات وقد وصلت الي عمق اربعة امتار ولا تزال التربة زراعية
.
الردود: 
تربه زراعيه تقصد تربه طينيه 
الغرض من الحفر الوصول لتربه متماسكه و تتحمل اجهادات المبني وهتلاقيها طينيه بردو 
لكن انت لو ف دماغك توصل للتربه الرمليه فدا مش هتعرفه غير من الجسات ورايي كفايه حفر اعملك طبقتين احلال كل طبقه ٣٠ سم رمل وزلط ٢/١ وادمكهم كويس واشتغل
.
اعمل سبر تربه اذا عميقه التربه التربه الزراعيه
اعمل اما حصيره او اساسات مستمره
.
عمل جسات للتربه والوصول الى منسوب التأسيس الصحيح 
حتى ولو نزلت 30 متر . لابد من عمل جسات ولو لم تجد تربه التاسيس بعد تقرير الجسه . يلجأ المصمم الى عمل تصميم خاص لهذه التربه وكيفيه الاحمال عليها .




​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أغسطس 2017)

بعد تعب التصميم و الرسم...يأتي الأخراج و التلوين 





​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أغسطس 2017)

شاي الموقع




​
​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أغسطس 2017)

8 صور





ورشة العمل الصيفية لطلبة قسم العمارة بكلية الفنون الجميلة - جامعة الأسكندرية ...
التسجيل المعماري لجامع يحيى ( ليس له أي توثيق سابق متاح ) ..

كما تم دراسة إمكانيات ترميم القبة الرئيسية بإشراف الأستاذ الدكتور / فتحي عبد ربه ... 
خالص شكري وتقديري للطلاب وأعضاء هيئة التدريس والمدرسين المساعدين والمعيدين على هذا الإنجاز ... 
تم التوثيق بلوحات وكتاب مختصر لتاريخ والتوثيق للجامع . 
أيضاً تموذج من شهادات المشاركة للطلاب .




























































​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 أغسطس 2017)

20 لينك




كل ما تحتاجه من مراجع التخطيط العمراني بالغة العربية


دليل تخطيط الخدمات التجارية في المدن
http://bit.ly/2vsgq93

دليل تخطيط الأسواق الشعبية
http://bit.ly/2xnd48H


دليل المعايير التخطيطية للخدمات
http://bit.ly/2xDrhxA


دليل الاستعلامات الإقليمية الخاصة
http://bit.ly/2vsvOC4


دليل تصميم الأرصفة والجزر بالطرق والشوارع
http://bit.ly/2wfqpQ0


دليل تخطيط مراكز المعارض للمدن
http://bit.ly/2xD7myT


دليل تخطيط مراكز الاحياء والمجاورات السكنية
http://bit.ly/2vhGQyg


دليل المعدلات والمعايير التخطيطية للخدمات التعليمية
http://bit.ly/2wJeLjG


دليل المعايير التخطيطية لمواقف السيارات
http://bit.ly/2xDfD5F


دليل إعداد وتحديث المخططات الإقليمية
http://bit.ly/2iyA2pQ


دليل إعداد وتحديث المخطط الهيكلي للمدن
http://bit.ly/2xDgsLQ


دليل إعداد وتحديث المخطط الهيكلي للقرى
http://bit.ly/2wA0PrA


دليل معالجة و تخطيط الفراغات في المدن
http://bit.ly/2vsrIu0


دليل تنفيذ ومتابعة المخططات الإقليمية
http://bit.ly/2wJfQYT


دليل تنفيذ المخططات الهيكلية للمدن
http://bit.ly/2iAspPO


دليل تفعيل التنمية المستدامة في التخطيط
http://bit.ly/2wfvTua


دليل المصطلحات التخطيطية لنظم المعلومات الجغرافية
http://bit.ly/2wzQMTz


دليل تصميم عناصر فرش الشوارع
http://bit.ly/2xDrpx4


دليل المحافظة على التراث العمراني
http://bit.ly/2xnyxhI


password : arch-tech


المصدر: 

https://www.facebook.com/archtech96...377938261008/1506024059463061/?type=3&theater






​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أغسطس 2017)

بعد التخرج من عمارة...والعمل
وراك وراك







​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أغسطس 2017)

متتصدمش لما تتخرج
وتلاقي الفرق بين تصميمك والتنفيذ
هو ده
سواء في اللاندسكيب أو الديكور
أو حتي العمارة
من الواقع اللي بنعيشه.....







والمقاول لازم يحط بصمته علي الشغل












​​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أغسطس 2017)

فندق الجميرا...الأمارات






​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أغسطس 2017)

4 صور








فكرة خارج الصندوق...
إقتباسات الطبيعة وخاصة الأشجار والنباتات كثيرة ومتنوعة...
ولكن هذة المرة حب المصمم يعمل إضافة
فمع الأغضان...أضاف جديد السنابل
ولكنها معدنية...ذهبية

تعبير جديد
في تألق تصميمه






























​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أغسطس 2017)

4 صور​






الشرائح الخشب ككسرات أشعة الشمس في واجهات الفيلا المطلة علي المحيط
في تدرجها بالأدوار
وتدرج في حمام السباحة مع احواض الزرع
وأستخدام العناصر الطبيعية الخشب مع اللون الأبيض
وسط المياة والأشجار



























​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أغسطس 2017)

- لو حضرتك محتاج شغل من اي مجال تفضل شرفني هنا وانا في خدمتكم\

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1806775609540440/?ref=bookmarks


- لو حابب تتعلم اظهار معماري داخلي وخارجي مجانًا شرفني بالانضمام هنا(subscribe)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1DdpBN224OjweuElNLItgg/playlists
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1497597380545985/?ref=bookmarks


#فرص_عمل
#كريم_حازم





​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أغسطس 2017)

الأشجار العلية الخضراء وزاوية الاطلالة ...ختكون واضحة أكثر في زوايا رؤية أخري
أستخدام مواد طبيعة كالخشب للبرجولة
الحائط الحجر بدرجتي لونه الأبيض البيج و الأسود...
أستخدام الشموع وضوءها وتأثيره
أستخدام الإضاءا الأبليك بشموع بداخلها للأضاءه...
كسر الحجر او الرخام الكبير في الأرضية..
المخدات السيمون والشموع أمام الدفاية برضه من نفس اللون السيمون...
باقي مخدات الجلوس من درجة لبني أخف...يسهل فكها وتركيبها للغسيل او عند المطر.....
أختيار طقم الكنبة والكراسي ومادته الطبيعية....
الدفاية في الجدار للتدفئة عند الجو البارد.....
أستخدام الرخام الأخضر كرفوف أمام الدفائة وحول البلكونة....
تأثير الخشب ولونه الطبيعي بسقف البلكونة....
أستخدام قوائم معدنية كسور للبلكونة ومما لا يعيق الرؤية...
قلل حجم البلكونة للداخل عن الأعمدة أعطي التصميم مرونة اكثر....
حاول المصمم أدخل أكبر قدر ممكن من المواد الطبيعة من خشب وحجر ورخام وفرش....





​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 أغسطس 2017)

أنا مش من محبي تعلم اللغات
ولكن وجدت تطبيق وكانه لعبه....جيم....كارتون
وصمم بأنه يحس بنقاط ضعفك في التعلم....ويعيد فيها بطرق لذيذة
يخلي تعلم لغة جديدة متعة حقيقية
التعلم ممكن يتضبط 5 دقائق الي 10 الي 15 دقيقة في اليوم 
في مستوي للمبتدئ ومستوي متطور
بأعتبره أسهل طريق شفته لتلعم لغة خصوصا في بدايتها
 زي الفرنسية الألمانية لو لغتك الأساسية الأنجليزية والعكس وهناك لغات اخري
ممكن تنزله علي موبيل الأندريد أو اللابتوب

https://www.duolingo.com/




​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 سبتمبر 2017)

البرجولات 
مكمل أساسي في التصميم 
منها المداخل ومنها الربط بين المباني
تربط الموقع العام
للاندسكيب مع المباني
حرة تعبر عن التصميم
قد تكون خشبية أو معدنية
حتي أنها قد تحمل استيل ما...مودرن...كلاسيك...او حتي أسلامي
ومنها تخرج إبتكارات
ومنها المظلات في للاندسكيب و المحطات الباصات
عنصر رئيسي لا يستهان به في المشروعات
رغم بساطتها ولكنها مؤثرة في التصميم والمناظير







​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 سبتمبر 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 سبتمبر 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 سبتمبر 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 سبتمبر 2017)

Hmiti Younes‎
بمجموعة مهمة ل 300 نماذج تصاميم لوجهات إبداعية لمنازل و



❤



❤





❤
https://goo.gl/p1qnWm






​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 سبتمبر 2017)

المجموعة الأولي والثانية ....للفرش


المجموعة الثانية للفرش 2d بجودة عالية جدا 

مجموعة محتلفة و جديدة لتطوير فرش المساقط الأفقية لتصميماتك الداخلية 








.. 
متنساش تعمل مشاركة لأصحابك








للتحميل (ميديافير) : http://bit.ly/2w2VLve



لتحميل المجموعة الأولي : https://goo.gl/caLV6Q






​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 سبتمبر 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 سبتمبر 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 سبتمبر 2017)

في بعض المباني وخاصة المائلة يتم عمل كور في الوسط ويعتبر هو الاساس في استقرار واسناد المبنى .
بالإضافة لوظيفة في التصميم بأحتوائه علي السلالم والمصاعد 





​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 سبتمبر 2017)

روعه فى كل شئ عمارة وطبيعه
​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 سبتمبر 2017)

Enas Salah‎

الأحلال
اسباب استخدام طبقات الأحلال 
1 - رفع منسوب التأسيس
2 - زيادة قدرة تحمل التربة
3 - البعد عن منطقة تأثير المياه الجوفية أو حماية الأساسات من تأثيرها و عادة ما تنفذ طبقات الأحلال بتربة أقوى من التربة الأصلية أو على الأقل
مساوية لها و يتم تنفيذها على طبقات لا يتعدى سمك الطبقة 30 سم و تدمك جيدامع الرش بالماء للوصول إلى اقصى دمك بأقل جهد دمك.


أنواع تربة الأحلال :
1 - تربة الرمل و الزلط : و تستخدم لرفع منسوب التأسيس أو زيادة قدرة تحمل التربة عند منسوب التأسيس بخليط من الزلط و الرمل بنسبة 2:1 أو 1:1

2 - الأحلال بالزلط : و تستعمل كمرشح أو نظام تصريف للمياه الجوفية بعيدا عن خرسانة الأساسات حيث تتحرك خلالها المياه الجوفية أفقيا 
لتستقبلها أنظمة الصرف و عادة سمك 15 سم من تربة الأحلال بالزلط كاف اهذا الغرض

3 - الأحال بالخرسانة الضعيفة (الأحلال المثبت ): عندما لا تجدى و سائل تصريف المياه الجوفية فى التخلص من كل المياه الجوفية 
عند منسوب التأسيس تنفذ طبقة أحلال من الخرسانة الضعيفة الأسمن قليلة المياه (مفلفلة ) حيث تدخل المياه الجوفية فى خلطة هذه الخرسانة الضعيفة .

4 - الإحلال بالرمل : يستخدم الرمل لرفع المنسوب أو تخفيض الاجهادات على التربة الأصلية نظرا لرخص ثمن الرمل نسبيا 
و يستخدم الرمل الخشن كطبقة احلال فى حالة التربة القابلة للانتفاخ حيث يعمل كطبقة مرنة لامتصاص الانتفاخ الناتج عن التربة الأصلية

5 - طبقة النظافة : و تستخدم عند حدوث ترويب للتربة الناعمة أو فوران للتربة الرملية و ذلك فى وجود المياه الجوفية 
و تستخدم طبقة بسمك 15-20سم من الرمل أو الزلط و الرمل لتنفيذ الأساسات فوقها
تربة الاحلال يتم اللجؤ اليها عندما تكون التربه الاصليه غير صالحه للتاسيس للمنشأ المراد اقامته عليها وعدم صلاحية التربة 
يتمثل في
1- ان تكون التربة ذات هبوط تفاضلي كبير لا يتناسب مع الاحمال القادمه من المنشأ - وقد تتناسب مع منشأ اخر ذات احمال اقل
2- ان تكون التربه عالية الانتفاش - اي تزداد تغيراتها الحجمية بمجرد وصول المياه اليها وتقل في حالة الجفاف مما يؤدي الي تاثيرات خطيرة علي المنشأ
3- ان تكون التربه لها قابليه عاليه للانهيار بمجرد زيادة نسبة الرطوبه بها نتيجه تسربات مياه ايضا 
- ويحدث الانهيار القصي لها تبعا لذلك مما يؤدي الي مشاكل خطيرة ايضا بالمنشأ
4- ان تكون التربه الاصليه عند منسوب التاسيس لا تستطيع تحمل الاحمال القادمة من المنشا 
-اي انها ذات جهد قليل لا يتناسب مع تلك الاحمال فيتم عمل الاحلال لزيادة الجهد عند منسوب التاسيس
- وسمك طبقة الاحلال يتوقف علي الجهد الذي تستطيع تحمله الطبقه التي يتم عمل الاحلال عليها 
-ودي بترجع حسب تتابع الطبقات في الموقع والمستدل عليه من تقرير التربه
5- اذا زادت نسبة الاملاح كلوريدات او كبريتات عن حدود معينه حسب الكود مما يؤدي الي اضرار بالاساسات
6- ن الترب الجبسية (التي فيها نسبة الجبس عالية ومؤثرة وحسب تقرير الفحص المختبري لمكونات التربة )
تحتاج الى استبدال لان الجبس ذو قابلية ذوبان عالية في الماء خاصة بوجود
الاهتزاز اوحركة الماء المار من خلال هذه التربة .
وبالنسبة لنوع التربه المستخدمه في الاحلال فيجب ان تكون خاليه من جميع العيوب السابقه ولا علاقه لتربة الاحلال بالتربه الاصليه 
- يعني تربة الاحلال لازم يتعمل عليها اختبارات انها صالحه للتاسيس





​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 سبتمبر 2017)

​


إليكم ملفات مهمة لتصميم م و تنفيذ حمامات السباحة خطوة بخطوة

https://goo.gl/7NyyfD





​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 سبتمبر 2017)

عيد اضحى مبارك

مبان على شكل خراف بنيوزيلاند​​
https://www.facebook.com/visual.architecture/photos/pcb.1505590212854838/1505590076188185/?type=3




​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 سبتمبر 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 سبتمبر 2017)

المبالغة في الأحجام بأرش المدخل
ومبالغة حجم الكرانيش والحليات والدروة
واللعب بأرتفاعات الاعمدة وتغيير كلاسيكيتها المعتادة
ثم يأتي بالدوران المودرن الزجاج
أنه تفاعل بين المودرن مع past الكلاسيكي....
ليكون مفاجأة أو The past modern





​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 سبتمبر 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 سبتمبر 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 سبتمبر 2017)

رائعه الكتله والاكساء الخارجى









​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 سبتمبر 2017)

5 صور






عناصر يمكن أستخدامها بمشروع
مبني أو مباني ولاندسكيب

أنه تفاعل مع الطبيعة وتكوين حزمة معدنية من الاعمدة وكأنها شجر بأغصانها
بأندماج مع مثيلاتها من الأشجار....
بمرونة خطوط توجيه مسار الماشي بما يناسب الموقع والنهر والطريق....
هناك من يقول التصميم غير متفاعل مع طبيعة الموقع.....والتصميم ما هو إلا كله تفاعل وإندماج
.
هل لو كان الهيكل المعدني بتكتشير أخر زي النحاسي أو البني كان يبقي أفضل....ربما
#المهندسة ليلى_عراقيان نالت جائزة دبي كصاحبة افضل مشروع هندسي في العالم لعام 2016 و جائزة الاختيار الشعبيي للطرق والجسور وهي مسابقة معمارية عالمية مقرها في نيويورك
عن تصميمها (جسر الطبيعة ) لاحترامه الطبيعة و هو أكبر جسر للمشاة ومكون من ثلاث طوابق للمشاة و غير مخصص لمرور السيارات, و يصل بين حديقة طالقاني و نبي الله ابراهيم -طهران
طول هذا الجسر 300 متر وزن هيكله 2000 طن.
#م_ايناس


































​​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 سبتمبر 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 سبتمبر 2017)

المطبخ ده اكيد مش للطبخ خالص









​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 سبتمبر 2017)

تموج الجدار الجانبي ثم يستقيم بميل للأمام ليشابه و يتفاعل مع الجدار الأمامي....
وأختلاف أرتفاع بدايتهما....
بمادة قد تكون رخام حرة بخطوطها و أطياف لونها....
مع كتل الخشب للسور و الحائط كتكسية
والزجاج...

جملة معمارية يمكن تكرارها بطرق أخري و حجم أكبر....وإتجاهات أخري
هناك الاف الجمل يمكن تجميعها في خيالك للمشاريع القادمة
وهذة هي التي تصنع المصمم المتمييز

​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 سبتمبر 2017)

15 صور





كشف المهندس المعماري شاو ويبينغ 
عن مركز فينيكس الدولي لوسائل الإعلام
الذي يشبه الحمض النووي المزدوج الحلزون ملفوفة في حلقة
ويثبت أن المهندسين المعماريين الصينيين الناشئين على المسرح الدولي للهندسة المعمارية 
ويضيف رمز جديد من الهندسة المتقدمة والتصميم البارامتري لبكين في أي وقت مضى

إن مركز فينيكس الدولي للإعلام الجديد تم إنشاؤه بواسطة شعرية من الفولاذ والزجاج، 
هذا المبنى على شكل حلقة من قبل العمارة استوديو بياد أوفو يوفر مقر جديد صيني فينيكس التلفزيون.​​






















































































































































​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 سبتمبر 2017)

برج لمكتب زها حديد



​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 سبتمبر 2017)

Poly International Plaza | SOM






​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 سبتمبر 2017)

لما الكهرباء تقطع ونسيت ال save




​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 سبتمبر 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 سبتمبر 2017)

Mohamed Hussain‎ 
Resption Area Design 
Modern islamic style 
Skp2106-vray
I hope u like it .















​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 سبتمبر 2017)

3 صور







من متطلبات الأمان فى الموقع تغطية أسياخ التسليح بـ Rebar Cap كما بالصور
من متطلبات الامان فى الموقع وضع حواجز حول الفتحات بالبلاطات safety barriers
لا خير فى كاتم العلم
جروب المكتبة الانشائية للمهندس المدنى​​






















​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 سبتمبر 2017)

لينكات مفيدة للماكس


SAMAR FOUAD·


كورس مهندس محمود عوف للمبتدأين
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ai8...

ماكس للمبتدأين لمهندس صبحي السعدي
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fP...

كورس ماكس لمهندسة سمر صبحي
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0k...

كورس الماكس مهندس احمد جمال لسة بادئ كورس وبيكمله كل فترة بيحط فيديو هادا هايكون مفيد ان شاء الله 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZ1...

هادي صفحتي المتواضعة كريم حازم علي اليوتيوب 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1... 

صفحة مهندس يحيي مطر
https://www.youtube.com/user/YAHIAM...

صفحة مهندس عبد الرحمن الحمصي
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZ...

صفحة مهندس محمد النجار
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCI... 

صفحة مهندس محمد الشهير بشينزو
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCX... 

صفحة مهندس محمد الاسود
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCL... 

صفحة مهندس محمود عوف
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6... 

صفحة مهندس عمرو عابدين
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCb... 

موقع عين اكاديمي العربي مهم جدًا
http://www.ain-academy.com/academy/ 

-وهادي صفحات الفيس بوك اللي بتضيفوا حالكم فيها وكمان ممكن تعرضوا شغلكم عليها ان شاء الله وبتستفيدوا من الاساتذة اللي فيها 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/218...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/Vra...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/itq...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/142...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/sam...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/175...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/190...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/Shi...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/ain...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/cg3...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/155...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/879...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/147...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/vra...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/cgv...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/adv...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/ske...
https://www.facebook.com/groups/MCU...


-هادي المواقع اللي ممكن تحملوا منها بلوكات وبالتوفيق يا شباب
http://3dsky.org/
http://archive3d.net/?category=554&...
http://3dmodelfree.com/
https://www.rasch-tapeten.de/en/col...
http://www.all3dfree.net/
http://down3dmodels.com/
http://www.cadnav.com/
مواقع للخامات:
http://vraymaterials.de/

من الاخ احمد سالم تورنت لمجموعات Evermotion كاملة
https://www.facebook.com/groups/642...

​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 سبتمبر 2017)

مش أتعلم لغة.....لا
ألعب لغة....
حتلعب أيه انجليزي....ولاه فرنسي ...ولاه ألماني....ولاه....ألخ
ألذ من الجيمز games
للكبار و الصغار
.
للأندريد...أكتب في play store 
Duolingo

للابتوب و pc....أدخل للموقع 
www.duolingo.com
التحميل مجانا






​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 سبتمبر 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 سبتمبر 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 سبتمبر 2017)

لما الكهرباء تقطع ونسيت ال save





​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 سبتمبر 2017)

Water stop 
اوعي تنسي الكيكر 
شكرا ليكم
بيتركب في الخزانات....لمنع نفاذ المياة من بين فواصل الخرسانة بين الصبات المختلفة





​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 سبتمبر 2017)

صورة مجمعة




Hmiti Younes‎
مجموعة من المساقط الافقية و الواجهات مهمة جدا





برنامج رائع يحتوي على عدة مساقط حسب المساحة و عدد مهم من نماذج التصاميم المعماري
http://goo.gl/edjAOG






​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 سبتمبر 2017)

أشكال مختلفة للمسارح و القاعات المتعددة الأغراض 









أنتظر...ثم أستخدم الأسهم لقلب الصفحات

https://www.facebook.com/ArchitectC...483862295314/1710481198962247/?type=3&theater



​​






​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 سبتمبر 2017)

7 صور





ساحة حضرية ثلاثية الأبعاد مستوحاة من حدائق بابل
San Berillo Masterplan – Courtesy of Mario Cucinella

تم تصميم مشروع كوسينيلا 240،000 متر مربع وفقا لمقياس النسيج الحضري، وفقا للمبادئ المستدامة.
ويهدف التدخل إلى إعادة الحيز العام إلى مواطنيه. إن عملية التجدد الحضري معقدة وتعالج المشاكل الاجتماعية والاقتصادية الحساسة 
للمجتمع المحلي. مع المناطق العامة جذابة ووظائف هذا المشروع يقدم
ويأمل المستثمرون
لتنشيط حي سان بيريلو وخلق مكان يشعر فيه الناس بالأمان والاحترام.






















































​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 سبتمبر 2017)

صورتين







Enas Salah
برج المجدول -الرياض













​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 سبتمبر 2017)

أذكر أسباب الجمال في هذا التصميم الداخلي
أو البلكونة
.
لما يكون عندك مسطح كبير نجيلة حشائش...وعلي الحدود يوجد أسيجة نباتات دير داير....وياسلام لو في كمان قبله نباتات وورود...
ثم يأتي هنا تنوع وتكرار..... وهذا مفضل ....زي التصميم المعماري بيكون في عناصر مكررة ومتناغمة ومنوعة

هنا كمان حتلاقي زرع بورد أبيض تم تكراره أما كمعلق أو في قصيصات زرع أو في حوض الزرع....
وكرر أيضا في تنوع نبات القطيفة وهو شبه القماش القطيفة....
ثم نوعين أو ثلاثة من نباتات الأخري....

يعني معرفة النباتات والورود والأسيجة والنجيلة بتعطي موصفات مصمم متمييز....
وتأتي بعد ذلك خيالية حالمة رومانسية للستائر القماش الأبيض...كبرجولة أو عند الأركان
وهذا الكلام كله ينفع للبلكونة أو للبرجولة أو كمعيشة من وراء زجاج مطل علي الحديقة.....
أهم حاجة للمصمم الموعيشة في التصميم والمكان....
ثم يأتي أختيار نوع الكنبة والكراسي من مادة تشبه الطبيعية...
ثم المخدات الكثيرة....وللمخدات تأثيير رائع دائما بكثرتها وتنوع أحجمها في أي فراغ.....
واللعب هنا تم بين اللونين الأبيض والأزرق الغامق.....وكذلك كرر الألوان و نسجها في السجاد وربما كأن أكثر تصميما حالما 
فكررها في النباتات الورود البيضاء و ورق النباتات الكبير الأزرق....
أنه كان يعرف ويحس بذلك قبل التصميم.....







​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 سبتمبر 2017)

بيت دوبلكس أتبني في أقل من 14 أيام
السر في سهولة وحدات الحوائط الفووم يسهل حملها لشخصين أو ثلاثة
ثم تقويتها في النهاية بصب بداخل فتحات فيها وكأنها أعمدة بالخرسانة
فيعطيها القوة والمتانة
مناسبة للأرضي رخيصة السعر....الصحراوية
شبة الحوائط الحاملة ولكن بوحدات أبسط في التكلفة والوزن والتصنيع....
Big house built in just 10 days It's possible !!







​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 سبتمبر 2017)

استوديو






​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 سبتمبر 2017)

لكل الناس الي بتدور علي مشاريع مختلفة dwg 

مطارات - مستشفيات - مراكز ثقافية - ترفيهية - رياضية - مستشفيات - مباني ادارية - ......
اكبر تجميعة لمشاريع معمارية مميزه ممكن تفيدك ****
#شير و عرف اصحابك ***
___________________________________

أ-موسوعة الاتوكاد المعماري
1-تصميم معماري
(مطارات)
ملف اتوكاد لمحطة ركاب بمطار
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1117404675021460/

(سكني)
ملف اتوكاد شامل لتصميم فيلا الحمايمي (هام جدا)
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1119527744809153/

(مباني معارض)
ملف اتوكاد لتصميم معرض سيارات
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1142288262533101/

(مباني ادارية)
ملف اتوكاد التصميم المعماري لبرج خليفة دبي
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1142277169200877/

ملف اتوكاد لتصميم مبني اداري - فرش شامل
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1142270085868252/

ملف اتوكاد لتصميم مبني اداري رائع
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1142250302536897/

ملف اتوكاد لتصميم مبني اداري
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1131929976902263/

ملف اتوكاد لتصميم مبني اداري
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1131428530285741/

(مسارح)
ملف اتوكاد لتصميم مسرح
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1131404333621494/

ملف اتوكاد لمخطط مسرح كامل
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1131388656956395/

ملف اتوكاد مسرح شامل(هام جدا)
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1119543614807566/

(مستشفيات)
ملف اتوكاد معماري مستشفي اورام كفر الشيخ
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1131253476969913/

ملف اتوكاد لحيز معمل تحليل مستشفي
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1125289047566356/

ملف اتوكاد مستشفي الملك فيصل السعودية
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1124874197607841/

ملف اتوكاد لحيز خدمات مستشفي
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1123591334402794/

ملف اتوكاد لحيز غرف عمليات
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1123584027736858/

ملف اتوكاد عن حيزات مستشفي (هام جدا)
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1122179544543973/

(صالة مغطاة)
ملف اتوكاد لمبني صالة مغطاة
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1128394203922507/

(ملاعب)
ملف اتوكاد لمشروع ملعب كورة سلة
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1127601890668405/

ملف اتوكاد لمشروع استاد كامل هام جدا
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1116291735132754/

(فنادق)
ملف اتوكاد لتصميم فندق 5 نجوم
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1131462873615640/

(متاحف)
ملف اتوكاد لتصميم متحف
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1140306036064657/

(مساجد)
ملف اتوكاد لتصميم مسجد خادم الحرمين الشرفين-بالقطيف
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1138582159570378/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/permalink/1138586546236606/

(مطاعم)
ملف اتوكاد لتصميم مطعم شامل التفاصيل
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1086555878106340/1138553122906615/






​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 سبتمبر 2017)

Meriem Mukh Bdk
أسباب تكسر حواف الأعمدة:
.
* عدم صلاحية الخشب.
* عدم تنظيف الخشب و دهانه بالزيت
* عدم رش الخشب بالماء قبل الصب.
* عدم تجانس الخلطة الخرسانية.
* عدم دمك الخرسانة أثناء الصب.
* عدم رش الماء بعد الصب بأربع ساعات ولعدة مرات.
* فك الخشب قبل مرور 48 ساعة.
* عدم الطرق على الخشب لحظة الفك بطرقات خفيفة وبسيطة لعزل الخشب عن الخرسانة. 





​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 سبتمبر 2017)

9 صور





التضادات....والطبيعيية

الخشن والناعم...في تضاد ومبالغة وطبيعية المواد
تصنع جمال عالي الجودة وراحة و أسترخاء النفس من المواد الطبيعيية
استخدام الحجر بانواعه في التصميم الداخلي

حيث يضيف الجمال والاناقة والفخامة للتصميم ويزيد من اندماجه مع الطبيعة ..
أملء مشروعاتك بجمالها ....


































































​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 سبتمبر 2017)

العمود دا مصبوب بزيادة ي جماعه ايه الحل وهل دا هيضر الحديد السفلي ولاممكن نسيبه عادي ؟
.
لو البروز اعلى من الكفر (البسكوته ) يفضل التكسير وخاصة ادا بارز جدا
.
واضح انه في حدود ٢.٥ سم فلاداعي للتكسير ويعتبر غطاء خرساني




​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 سبتمبر 2017)

حلوة الجلسة البسيطة المريحة عند الشباك





​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 سبتمبر 2017)

الأبيض دائما متألق مع طبيعيية الخشب....
وخصوصا عند السلم








​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 سبتمبر 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 سبتمبر 2017)

7 صور





مازالت أقتتباس الطبيعة تستهوي تصميمات المعماريين
وأمواج بالواجهات مع تجريد لأشكال الأسماك بأختلاف أحجامها للشبابيك والفتحات
لمتحف كائنات بحرية
وحتي اللوجو باعلي تجريد لشكل السمكة....
والتموجات بالواجهات ممكن ان تكون معدنية شبك كشباك الصيد
وربما شبابيك الكورنر وكانها فك لأسماك القرش...
وأخيرا النافورة وكأنها ظهر سمكتين قرش....
تلقائية ببساطة
Antalya Aquarium | Bahadir Kul Architects





















































​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 سبتمبر 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 سبتمبر 2017)

في فترة الستينيات الماضية كان التنافس علي الأبراج البوكسات boxes
ولكن التصميم تمرد عليها ليخروجها من صندوقها المغلق
لتتحول لتحفة بحجم مبني....هو فن تشكيلي ثلاثي الأبعاد للسماء
ليكون أنطلاقات و اتجاهات وفرغات
زادتها حيرة و توهج وديناميكية وحيوية
فلا نلومه....
طبيعة العصر الحالي...







​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 سبتمبر 2017)

حياة الأنسان العادي و حياة المعماري




​​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 سبتمبر 2017)

أفضل مبادئ بناء المدن ال 7:

- الحفاظ على الطبيعة القائمة والمناطق الخضراء ومواقع التراث الثقافي .
- خلق مجاورات سكنية تتضمن استخدامات متنوعة ولطبقات دخل مختلفة من السكان .
- تصميم الشوارع للمشي والمجاورات بما يناسب الإنسان .
- تطبيق مبدأ تخطيط شبكات الدراجات والشوارع الخالية من السيارات كأولوية .
- زيادة كثافة شبكة الطرق مع تصغير حجم البلوك السكني .
- العمل على وجود شبكة عالية الجودة من أتوبيسات الحركة السريعة .
- التوفيق بين الكثافة والتنوع وحجم الحركة .

https://www.ted.com/talks/peter_calthorpe_7_principles_for_building_better_cities


​


----------



## أنا معماري (9 سبتمبر 2017)

5 صور






هل تصميمك قد يتأثر بطبيعة ووظيفة وعمل صاحب العقار....
يعتبر ده مستوي عالي من التصميم والاحساس بمشاعر و طبيعية وشخصية السكان....ففي ساكني بيت منفتحين وفي ناس منغلقين وفي مودرن وفي ناس كلاسيك...وفي ناس ذو مواهب فنية عالية...وفي محبي للكتب و القراءة والعلم....وفي أجتماعين وعندهم دائما العائلات والضيوف....
مثلا لتأثر التصميم بطبيعة وعمل الساكن صاحب البيت
تم تصميم المنزل ده لطيار متقاعد
تم تصميمه ككونسبت concept من مكونات الطيران...وبالمثل كيف أن "الجسم الجوي" يلتف حول طائرة في جميع أنحاء، وبشكل كامل، لذلك "يتعرض" البيت إلى الهواء على من جميع جوانبه، و بطريقة المدارية.
.
البيت علي تل بمنطقة بنيويورك وهو محاط بالكامل بالماء
كقطعة عائمة بين اثنين من المسطحات المائية وتحيط بها تماما الهواء.
.
وبالمثل كيف أن الطائرة سوف توجه من خلال التيارات، كذلك الواجهات تتوجه و تتنقل علي إطلالات مختلفة
من المناظر المحيطة والمياه. 
البيت ينظر إلى الجنوب والشمال والغرب في الغالب. يتم تصميم المنزل الرئيسي بحيث يسمح بأقصى قدر من ضوء النهار. كما يتم تركيب ألواح زجاجية مفتوحة كبيرة على إطارات معدنية مثبتة مثقبة و منحدرات ناعمة. وتهدف هذه العناصر لتكرار نسيج من الغيوم من خلال السماء ومما يخفيف أشعة الشمس العالية وإنتاج الظلال مهدئا التصميم الداخلي للبيتAviator’s Villa | Urban Office Architecture






































​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 سبتمبر 2017)

12 صور





concept
استخدم الزخارف الهندية التقليدية التي ترسم في الافراح على كامل المبنى ..
برج ناماستي "Namaste "بمدينة مومباي،الهند
من تصميم WS Atkin
منشور من Dezone


























































































​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 سبتمبر 2017)

الأبراج في الامارات





​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 سبتمبر 2017)

ملف رائع عن المساجد :رسومات معماريه / انشائيه / ملف تصميم مآذنه / معاير تصميم أماكن الوضوء / ملف اكسل ...

http://www.mediafire.com/file/5m2phl3ua3wbowi/%D8%AA%D8%B5%D9%85%D9%8A%D9%85+%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%B3%D8%A7%D8%AC%D8%AF.rar

أو

https://goo.gl/HlWwjh





​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 سبتمبر 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 سبتمبر 2017)

اللي بيقول طلبة عماره فرافير 





















​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 سبتمبر 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 سبتمبر 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 سبتمبر 2017)

Qasem Ali
في مواد حديثة عبارة عن حبيبات تستخدم للرفع و يكون وزنها اقل





​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 سبتمبر 2017)

ي رأيكم .. إلى أي مدرسة ينتمي هذا النوع من العمارة ؟
مبنى متعدد الأغراض .. هولندا ..












​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 سبتمبر 2017)

مهندسي المواقع المعماريين










​


----------



## أنا معماري (11 سبتمبر 2017)

مازالت الأسكتشات المعمارية اليدوية لها جماله ورونقها
برغم الكومبيوتر والبرامج
وقد يحب المعماري أن يرسمها بيده ويتطور أداه كل مرة...
والبعض الأخرين يفضل رسم زاويتها و كتلها بالكومبيوتر ثم يكملها يدوي...
كنوع من التسهيل عليه...
وان كان يفضل رسمها كلها يديويا بتعطس أحساس بالتمكن المعماري مما يساعد علي تدفق الأفكار و تفاعلها و تلقائيتها و حرفيتها و جمالها ورشاقتها...






​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 سبتمبر 2017)

​





كتاب مميز.. يساعدك لعمل رسومات تنفيذية كاملة 
شرح مفصل لعمل الرسومات التوضيحية والتفصيلية وشامل عن تعلم التصميمات التنفيذية 

https://goo.gl/iBZBv0




​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 سبتمبر 2017)

مقالة عن السيراميك


...أهم النصائح التى يجب معرفتها قبل شراء السيراميك ((( اولا الخامات المصنع منها البلاط )))
بالنسبة لأنواع الفرز هيا هيا بكل الظروف ، يعنى متفكرش ان دى خامة ودى خامة لاء هيا نفس الخامات
ونفس الشغل البلاطة الفرز الاول بتكون جنبها الفرز التانى ع الخط او الفرن ، 
طيب نختار ايه اول ولا تانى ؟؟ 
هقولك بالأرضيات التانى كويس جدا لأن غالبا العيوب اصلا مش هتعرفها ومش هتشوفها بعد التبليط7
لان الارضيات بعيدة عن العين لكن لو تقدر تجيب أول دا يرجعلك




 . 
وفي الحوائط انت وقدرتك ، التانى كويس وعيوبة احنا بس اللى نلاحظها عشان شغالين بالصناعة
وبتكون عيوب طفيفة لكن لو عندك قدرة مادية تشترى اول يكون أفضل بالحوائط الكلام للي بيخاف من التانى ليكون فيه مشاكل تخوفة .
يعنى من الاخر شيل من بالك ان دى خامة ودى خامة لاء كله واحد للشركة الواحدة ومن نفس الخامات 
سواء الاول او التانى او التالت او الرابع او الهالك حتى ( لكن لكل شركة تركيبتها الخاصة وخامتها المختلفة عن الشركات الأخري ) 
يعنى الكلام لما تستقر على موديل اجيبه اول ولا تانى

(((( ثانيا وصف عيوب البلاط )))) 
اول شيئ الكلام ع الفرز الاول والتانى المفروض العيوب دى متكونش موجودة فيهم .

اهم 4 عيوب تاخد بالك منهم :-
1- فرق المقاسات 
ودى ممكن تكتشفها انك تجيب كرتونة كاملة وتاخد البلاط وترصة زى مكان بالكرتونة على سطح مستوى 
وتحط فوق مسطرة عليهم مع بعض وتلاحظ ان كان فيه اى ضوء بيمر من بين احد البلاطات والمسطرة 
لكن لو عندك قدمة قياس أو بوكليز قياس طبعا دى هتوضح اكتر .
2- التقوس 
ودى بنفس الطريقة اللي فاتت بالرص لكن كل بلاطة عكس الاخري بمعنى الوش بالوش والظهر بالظهر 
لو فيه تقوس هيظهر مسافات بين البلاط وتماس بالاطرف فقط ، والطريقة التانية انك تحط اضلاع البلاطة
على شعاع البصر عشان تشوف استقامتهم ودى الأوضح . 
3- التونات واختلاف درجات اللون 
ودة معناها انك ممكن تلاقي بلاطة غامقة وبلاطة فاتحة لنفس الموديل وتعرفها بانك تاخد بالك هل البائع باع ليك الكمية
كلها تون واحد ولا تونات مختلفه من البيانات اللي مطبوعة ع الكرتونة ولو فيه تونات مختلفة ككميات ممكن تنسق توزيعها 
بالغرف لكن اللي بقصدة تونات بالكرتونة الواحدة او التون الواحد ، ودى تعرفها عن طريق فتح كرتونة كامل او اتنين
وترصهم ع الارض وتشوف هل البلاط كله درجة واحدة باللون ولا فيه بلاطة اغمق وافتح ؟ طيب لو لقيت فرق 
عشان تتأكد من الفرق دة بدل وضع البلاط المختلف اعكسة مع الاغمق او الافتح اذا استمر الفرق واضح يبقي فيه درجات مختلفة
لكن لو تبدل الفرق بتبديل البلاطة فدة اختلاف اضاءة فقط والبلاط مفيش فيه تونات 
( لكن يستثنى من ذلك بعض التصميمات اللى بتكون عبارة عن مقاطع مختلفة داخل البلاطة دى تصميمها كدا وبتكون فى الرخامى 
والخشب لتحاكى الشكل الطبيعي المختلف والمتغير من قطعة لأخرى فى الخشب أو الرخام ) 
4- تتأكد ان الفرز فعلا مطابق يعنى الاول مفيش فيه عيوب فعلا والتانى عيوبة مش ملحوظة ودى هنتكلم عنها بنقطة منفصلة 
وقبل متشتري تتأكد من البائع ان لو ظهر مشكلة وعيوب تصنيع بعد التركيب فيه معاينة من الشركة والتعويض ان وجدت مشكلة

(((( ثالثا:- عيوب السطح )))) 
1- النمش :- والنمش عبارة عن ثقوب صغيرة جدا على سطح البلاطة . 
2- الدبابيس :- عبارة عن ثقب غائر بسطح البلاطة عمقة أعمق من النمش . 
3- الغليان :- عبارة عن فقعات صغيرة بسطح البلاطة منها اللي اتفتحت ومنها المقفوله اللي لو ضغط عليها بأي شيء حاد تتكسر . 
التلات مشاكل اللي فاتوا مشكلتهم انهم بيجمعوا اتساخ بيصعب تنظيفة ببعض للحالات . 
4- عيوب الطباعة :- ودى تظهر لما تشوف عدد من البلاطات جنب بعض هل الطباعة منتظمة ولا فية ترحيل وعدم انتظام بالطباعة العادية
( السلك سكرين ) او خطوط طولية بالطباعة الانكجيت او اختلاف درجات الألوان . 
5- الشروخ :- ودى بتكون واضحة بسطح البلاط خصوصا على الأطراف بيكون فيه الجليز غائر ( فرز تالت ) . 
6- لممان الجليز :- عبار عن اجزاء بسطح البلاطة خصوصا الاطراف الجليز حصل فيه تجميع بنقطه معينة وكشف الجزء اللي بجوارها . 
7- التقشير :- عبار عن تقشير الجليز وانفصاله عن البطانة او البودى . 
8- التشقق الابري :- كريزنج او كراكس ودة مبيكونش ظاهر اوى إلا لو دققت فيه كويس وطريقة كشفة بتكون عن طريق صبغة 
اى لون بمياة بيتمسح بيها سطح البلاطة لو فيه تشقق هيسحب من الصبغة وهيظهر التشقق ودة بيكون غالبا بسطح الجليز 
وسببة عدم توافق تمدد وانكماش الجليز مع البودى ( فرز تالت ) . 
9- عضعضة :- دى بتكون ناتجة عن عيوب كبس وبتكون عبارة عن عدم انتظام الحواف بسبب عيوب بفورم المكبس . 
10- الرايش :- عبارة عن رايش اسود على سطح البلاطة واحيانا الوان اخرى وبتكون بشكل غير منتظم بالبلاطة 
وبيكون بسبب الفرن غالبا أو رواسب بالخامات . 
11- الخشونة بالجليز المط:- دى بتكون في البلاط المط والسبب عدم انصهار الجليز جيدا ومشكلتها ان تنظيفها صعب 
وتعرفها بان لو اى مكان بالبلاطة خشن عرضته لاتساخ وحاولت تمسحة فكان مسحة صعب .
العيوب دى كلها المفروض متكونش موجودة بالفرز الاول وبعضها خفيف جدا بالفرز التانى وبتزيد حجمها بالفرز الثالث . 
12- التصديف :- ودا عبارة عن تجعيد بسطح الجليز اللامع بشكل واضح بيكسر الضوء عليه والحكم عليها 
بقى حسب ماتراه انت لكن كلما كان السطح مفرود زى الزجاج بيكون شكل البلاط أجمل خصوصا بالحوائط .

((( رابعاً تحديد احتياجاتك من السيراميك )))
1- لازم تاخد مقاساتك مضبوطة جدا لكل مكان على حدة يعنى الصالة لوحدها كل غرفة لوحدها والحمام والمطبخ والطرقات
كل شيئ لوحدة لأن وانت بتشترى ممكن تلاقى حاجة عجباك والكمية مش هتكفي فبتجيب مثلا منها للصالة وحاجة تانية للغرف والمطبخ شيئ والحمام شيئ وهكذا .
2- زود من احتياجك الفعلى بحدود 5% من الكمية لو هتبلط بشكل عادى وتزود اكتر شوية لو هتعمل شغل تقطيع وأشكال بالتبليط لأن الهدر بيزيد مع كثرة التقطيع . 
3- اعمل حسابت تحتفظ بعد التبليط بكميات من كل موديل وليكن متر أو اتنين من كل موديل ودا مش لازم يعنى بس بنصح بيه 
عشان لو حصل كسر او احتاجت تكسر بمكان بلاعة او ماسورة مياه بعد كدا لمشكلة ما مش هتلاقى نفس الموديل والتون
فلو جبت اى شيئ تانى هيكون واضح الفرق لكن وجود كميات معاك ممكن تستخدمها فيما بعد فى اصلاح اى كسور بدون ما تتعب وتلف وتدور او تغير كمية كبيرة . 
4- أنصح بشراء سكلو جاهز بدلا من تقطيع بلاط للسيف اللى تحت الجاهز شكلة أرقى وغالبا أوفر التقطيع شكلة مش حلو
وكمان اللى بيبلط هيزود اجرة عشان التقطيع غير ان ممكن يهدر معاك لو البلاط قوى شوية وبتحسب كميتك من السكلو دا
بقياس محيط الحيطان كلها (متر طولى) وبيتباع بالمتر الطولى . 
5- لما تختار مط فى المطبخ خلى بالك ملمسة يكون ناعم مش خشن جدا عشان تنضفة بسهوله ، 
6- الحمامات يفضل مط ويفضل لو عليه طبقة بروتكشن حماية بتكون طباعة بارزة
أو البلاطة نفسها فورمة فيها مجزعة ودا بيقلل من التزحلق ع البلاط . 
7- فى الشقق البورسلين مش هيضيف مميزاته ليك يعنى القوة والتحمل مثلا لكن هتستفاد بلمعانه العالى
لكن يفضل لو هتشترى لمكان فى احتكاك وحركة دائم زى طرقات ومحلات مثلا يفضل البورسلين ولا ينصح بالسيراميك ....
..
منقول

​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 سبتمبر 2017)

مساءكم عمارة....











​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 سبتمبر 2017)

5 صور






كلنا تقريبا عارفين أمر search
ولكن أول مرة أحس بقيمته في الفيسبوك
أكتب في search في فيسبوك الصفحة المنشورة أو غيرها
أسم ما تبحث عنه وليكون أسم مشروعك 
فأذا كان مطار....أكتب مطار

ستجد كل البوساتات posts في الشهور والسنوات الاخير عن المطارات
صور و رأس الموضوع ووصف المشروع والتعليقات....
فعلا عملي ومفيد
جرب تستخدمه ولو مرة دلوقتي عشان تفتكره لما تحتاجه
نسيت أقول علامة search غالبا ممكن تظهر لو ضغطت علي posts في قائمة الفيس بوك الصفحة علي الجنب​​.
مثال علي ما وجدته تحت بحث ....مطار















































​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 سبتمبر 2017)

الزرع من أشجار ونباتات و أسيجة
ليست فقط في اللاندسكيب
بل أدخالها في مشروعك سواء بالكلية او بالواقع بتفرق
فالتصميمات الواقعية سواء من المالك أو الحي او الأرض....بتكون بسيطة معمارية بمحدودية الشكل والتكووين
وجود النباتات والأشجار بيضيف الكثييرمن الراحة والهدوء والسكينة

وسط الضوضاء و زحام المدن والتلوث والخرسانات
وتعطي جمال مضاعف للتصميم....
وخصوصا لو كان في مستويات مختلفة...وبتعبيرات مختلفة
وهنا وكأنه نسج التصميم مع الاخضر الطبيعي
من خلال فتحات بالأسقف والسطح...







​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 سبتمبر 2017)

Modernism





​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 سبتمبر 2017)

Samar Fouad 

الانتريورعاجبنى جدا 
سر اعجابى اضائه الغرفه برزت جمال الفرش وتناسق الخامات للكوشنز مع قماش الكرسيين كأنهم بيكملوا بعض فى لوحه ملونه رائعه مع حياديه كل الالوان الاخرى لتهدئة صخب الغرفه من فرش والوان اقمشه متداخله وابرازها​​​​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 سبتمبر 2017)

10 صور






مرحبا 
هذا المشروع هو لاحدى استاذتي اخذ المركز الأول بمسابقه تصميم شاليهات بمسابقه ميسان المستقبل الدوليه
.
ياريت لو تكتب فلسفه الفكره ضمن المنشور
.

الخص فكرة المشروع ... 
الاهوار .... مشحوف وتنور مسجور وبيت قصب معمور ...وحياة عميقة تتناثر في أرض واسعة متنوعة تؤكد فاعلية الإنسان وقدرته على صنع حضوره القوي بذاته .حيث الأسرار التي تتحكم بشكل الحياة وهذا مايعطيها قوة التأثير ...كذلك الحال بخلية النحل ..حيث تم اعتماد الشكل السداسي للوحدة السياحية مما يتيح سهولة تجميعها وتناثرها كوحدات عائمة.. ولتحقيق زوايا نظر تتيح للسائح التمتع بالمناظر الخلابة .. وهذه صور للمشروع منذ بدايته ...
المصدر : صفحه المعماريه الاستشاريه قبس هندي / العراق الفائزة بالمركز الأول لتصميم شاليهات بمسابقه ميسان المستقبل الدوليه ٢٠١٧






































































​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 سبتمبر 2017)

كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة العام الهجري الجديد ١٤٣٩ 
الصورة لمسجد السلطان حسن من الداخل



العمارة المملوكية في اجمل حلة.. مسجد السلطان حسن بن قلاوون..





​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 سبتمبر 2017)

3 صور





AUC Campus Makit
الجامعة الأمريكية بالقاهرة





















​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 سبتمبر 2017)

متحف للفنون بأفريقيا
مميز ربط السقف بالفتحات بالأرضية...نسيج واحد
وكأن تلك الفتحات الأرشات..... كهوف
التنوع والتكراروالربط
أعطي غموض و إصالة ومفاجأة للتصميم










​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 سبتمبر 2017)

Jbrki Aldebaish

ما هو الخطاء في تنفيذ العمود؟ مع ذكر السبب
.
زياده الكانات الداخليه ... مما يؤدى اللى حدوث تعشيش بالخرسانه
.
وضع البسكوت خاطئ المفروض البسكوت يوضع رأسى عالكانات وليس افقى على حديد التسليح
.
الاشاره اعتقد قصيره اقصر من 1 متر
.
العمود مش في وسط القاعده الا اذا كان عمود جار 
.
هل هناك أخطاء أخري؟






​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 سبتمبر 2017)

حسن فتحي : انظر تحت قدميك وابني





​​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 سبتمبر 2017)

ده أسمه رصيف
مش اللى في شوارعنا





​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أكتوبر 2017)

مشاريع على برنامج الأتوكاد







مشروع مركز تجاري كامل بصيغة الكاد
-مشروع تصميم برج 50 طابق -75 طابق ، مشروع انشاء مصنع كامل استيل بالمساقط المعمارية والانشائية .

https://goo.gl/jz1oc4






​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أكتوبر 2017)

21 صورة





العمود الفقري...
أصبح هناك هوس بين المعماريين بدء من المعماريين العالمين المشهورين حتي الطلاب
أنه التمرد التصميمي علي boxes العصر الماضي....أنه تمرد العصر وسرعته وتكنولوجيته و أدواته....
بال concept ومحاولة ربط مشروعة به سواء ربط ظاهر مباشر أو من قريب أو حتي من بعيد....وحتي أحيانا بيكون ليس هناك علاقة تذكر بين ال concept والتصميم في شئ
ويتقبل المشروع.....


ويلاقي هذا الربط بين ال concept و المشروع ...أستحسان لدي الجميع حتي طبعا دكاترة عمارة
بل أصبحت تعتبر الطريقة السهلة المثلي للوصول بالمشروع للأمتياز من الباب السحري العالي للconcept من الإستيحاءات....و الأقتباسات...


هناك رغبة دائمة في الأقتباس من الطبيعة ومن البشروحتي الحيوانات و الزرع
والعمود الفقري بدوره كان له نصيب في هذا....بألاف الأفكار المختلفة و احيانا بأختلافها لا تمت لبعضها بشئ....
سبحان الله عجيب امر المعماريين في أختلافات تفكيرهم وتعبيراتهم لنفس العنصر....


فصممت أفكار العمود الفقري spine لل concept للموقع العام....وللأبراج....وللمظلات...والتغطيات....والكباري....وحتي اللاندسيكب....والمقاعد
أخترت من تلك التصاميم فقط تلك مجموعة الصور
حتي تشحن الأفكار بتفاصيلاها و أختلافها....وجمالها




























































































































































​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أكتوبر 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أكتوبر 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أكتوبر 2017)

12 صورة






فن الأحتواء...
ربما تتجمع أفكار ألاف المشروعات حول هدف واحد وهو وجود أحتواء داخلي للمشروع
هو فراغ له ذاتيتة وشخصيتة المنفصلة عن باقي الفراغ من حول المشروع
قد يكون فراغ مقفول أو فقط محاط معظمة أو جزء منه
الأحتواء يضم نشاطات المشروع وربما خدمات ترفيهية او لاندسكيب

أو متنفس وتهوية طبيعية للمشروع...
قد يكون به النوافير او حمامات السباحة أو ألعاب الأطفال....أوالمستويات المختلفة المتدرجة ....من جلسات أو سلالم أو بلكونات متدرجة....أو منحدرات...


أضافة الي انه يظهر مزيد من جمال الاندسكيب من الاخضر من حشائش و أشجار ونخيل و أسيجة ونباتات وورود.....
هو فراغ يتكوون ويكوون المشروع من ألتفاف الكتل حوله أو الكتلة الواحدة نفسها
قد يأخذ أشكال دائرية أو إليبسات أو حلزونية أوكتل منحنية مقابلة لبعضها أو كتل منكسرة مع بعضها أو عدة مباني حولها
قد يعتبر من أهم عناصر المشروع والجزء المؤثر فيه....


تأثيرة بيكون رائع في القطاعات الرأسية....وخصوصا لو أضيف معه مستويات ....تكسيرات للسلالم بمستوياتها.....أو مناسيب مختلفة....
يعتبر الاحتواء شئ أساسي في المباني التعليمية و المستشفيات و الفنادق ووظيفي كمصدر مهم للتهوية والإضاءة الطبيعية
يشكل جزء أساسي في دراسات المشروع....بإظهاره بأسهم التهوية وحركة الهواء وأسهم الإضاءات من الشمس خلال السنة او اليوم....






























































































​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أكتوبر 2017)

Conventions center project

http://projectsdwg.info/conventions-center-dwg-conventions-center-project/




​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أكتوبر 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 أكتوبر 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 أكتوبر 2017)

27 صورة










"العمارة الطينية - طراز بويبلو"
بقلم المعماري : احمد الفقي

طراز بويبلو (Pueblo Revival) هو أحد الطرز المعمارية الجميلة والبسيطة, 
هو بالأساس يرجع للطراز الأسباني المستخدم في بناء البيوت في اوائل القرن العشرين
في المكسيك وجنوب أمريكا وهو يتميز بالشكل العضوي المتناسق مع البيئة المحيطة
في الأماكن المفتوحة والمدن الصغيرة والضواحي بالمكسيك وجنوب الولايات المتحدة الامريكية

أما المكون الأساسي لهذا النوع من المباني في هذا الطراز فهو الطين أو طوب اللبن الغير محروق 
وهو مناسب جدا للبيئة الحارة صيفا والباردة شتاء هناك
وغالبا يستخدم في المبنى بعض المعالجات من خلال التوجيه 
او عناصر التهوية والتدفئة المختلفة كملاقف الهواء او الدفايات 

وغالبا ما يكون المسقط الأفقي و توزيع الفراغات غير معقد بما يحقق الوظيفة المثالية داخل المبنى 
و تبنى الأسقف من العروق الخشبية المحلية ويتميز ذلك النوع من المباني
بتفاصيل قليلة وبسيطة وزوايا غير حادة او دائرية ملساء و قشرة المبنى من الطين الناعم 
و قليلا ما يكون المبنى أكثر من طابقين.





































































































































































































































​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 أكتوبر 2017)

ماكيت المشروع الذي يكون أطول من برج خليفة ، أطول مبني في العالم !
المشروع بالكامل اسمه Dubai Creek وستقوم بتطويره شركة إعمار نفس الشركة التي أشرفت علي تنفيذ برج خليفة ، وسيتم الإنتهاء منه عام ٢٠١٩ لكي يكون مستعد لدبي اكسبو ٢٠٢٠.
البرج سيكونه به أماكن علي القمة للزوار لمشاهدة دبي به أيضا حدائق معلقة ومطاعم .













​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 أكتوبر 2017)

لما تبقى عامل تصميم وتعبان فيه وتوريه للعميل





​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 أكتوبر 2017)

*الرياضة تفرز هرمون او أكثر للسعادة في الجسم 
* الرياضة....أحتفظ بهذا الشعور بالسعادة بعد ممارسة الرياضة...
وتذكره كلما هممت باللعب او الذهاب للرياضة بدل من أستحضار الشعور بالتعب
*الرياضة...ممكن أن تكون نصف ساعة مشي أو هرولة يوميا
*الرياضة...اللي بيلعب مرة أو مرتين رياضة بالشهر أو السنة....
دي مش رياضة دي لغوصة رياضية..سميها بأسميها
*الرياضة....ممكن تحول طاقتك السلبية لطاقة أيجابية...يعني تنزل مهم حزين متضايق....
ترجع سعيد....أو مرتاح علي أقل تقدير
*الرياضة...الأفضل للشباب بجانب الرياضة الخارجية... يمارس رياضة الضغط بوضع الجسم مائل 
عشان تكون سهلة وبسيطة مثل الجسم يكون مائل علي التربيزة أو المكتب أو رخامة...
أي شئ يتحمل.... بتعطي نتائج مبهرة...صدر عريض مفتوح بعضلات مفتولة للصدر والاكتاف......حتحس بشعور رائع وبتمارسها في البيت ...بين الدرس والاخر...
أو لما تشعر بالضيق...حتشعر بشعور رائع
* الرياضة...بتخافظ علي صحتك...هناك الكثييرين ممن تعدوي السن المتقدم حتي ال 70أو أكثر.... 
ولم يصابوا بالضغط و السكر و الكليسترول وال وال...مثل أقرانائهم ممن لا يمارسون الرياضة...
* الرياضة...تعطيك قوام ممشوق رائع....وليونة....و لياقة...تحسها وانت بتطلع السلم او تشيل أي أغراض....
*الرياضة...هي الوحيدة أو التي تجعل الدماء تتدفق ساخنة لتغذي أجهزة الجسم...وتمدها بالغذاء والصحة و الأكسجين....بل تذيب تراكمات الدهون و الكليسترول بالشرايين والجسم....
*الرياضة...تعطي امل ليس في مجالها فقط....بل أمل بمجالات الحياة الاخري...
*الرياضة....الافضل ألا توقفها بسبب عدم وجود من يشاركك بلعبها....أو عدم وجود نادي...أو أدوات 
وملابس رياضية فاخرة...فهي لا تحتاج لكل هذا....
*الرياضة....عندما تمارسها فأنك تضغط وتدلك علي بطن قدم الرجل....وبه مراكز أجهزة الجسم...أي انك تدلك أجهزة الجسم....
*الرياضة....أبدء بالقليل المتوفر....وخلال وقت سيصبح كثيرفي الكم والجودة والشعور
*الرياضة...لا تأثر سلبا علي العمل...أو المذكرة....او الزواج....أو الدراسة.....أو أي شئ.....بل العكس تأثيرها أيجابي
*الرياضة....خلال ممارستها فأنك تبعد عن تفكيرك غالبا أي تفكير سلبي...أو نميمة.....
هي فترة غالبا تكون بعيد عن المعاصي.....
*الرياضة....بتحسسك انك أستفد كثييير من الوقت ده....بتحسسك بالرضا عن الوقت....والفايدة
* الرياضة.....أفضل وقت لممارسة الرياضة هو الان....خصوصا نحن في وقت الجو فيه منعش وجميل .....
​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أكتوبر 2017)

صباح الخير يا معماريين





مسجد ومدرسة السلطان قلاوون
تصوير
م/‎سامر ابوزهره





​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أكتوبر 2017)

المهندس ويليام بيكر مصمم برج خليفة في دبي
يعتبر المهندس ويليام بيكر من أشهر المهندسين في العالم، 

وقد ازدادت شهرته تلك بعد تصميمه لبرج خليفة في دبي والذي افتتح عام 2010، كما كان شريكا لأبرز الشركات الهندسية في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، سنتعرف في هذه المقالة عن إنجازات المهندس ويليام بيكر بشكل مفصل.

كيف بدأت حياة المهندس ويليام بيكر الهندسية ؟ وكيف أصبحت؟
ولد المهندس ويليام بيكر عام 1953 في مدينة فولتون بولاية ميسوري الأميركية
حصل على درجة البكالوريوس في الهندسة المدنية من جامعة ميسوري عام 1975

عمل المهندس ويليام بيكر مع اكسون موبيل وأكمل لاحقا درجة الماجستير 
في علوم الهندسة المدنية في جامعة إلينوي عام 1980، في عام 1981
انضم إلى شركة الهندسة المعمارية سكيدموري، أوينغس وميريل (SOM) في شيكاغو
وأصبح في نهاية المطاف شريكا فيها عام1996 .

تميز المهندس ويليام بيكر بالعمل على نطاق واسع على المباني الشاهقة
وامتدت خبرات المهندس ويليام بيكر للعمل أيضا على مجموعة واسعة من الهياكل الإنشائية 
وهو أيضا معروف بعمله في توسعة العديد من المراكز العالمية، واحدة من أفضل المساهمات المعروفة لدى المهندس ويليام بيكر هي تطوير أسلوب “الالتفاف الهيكلي” كما فعل في تصميمه لبرج خليفة.

شارك المهندس ويليام بيكر بنشاط مع العديد من المنظمات المهنية ومؤسسات التعليم العالي، كما حاز على العديد من الأوسمة، ففي عام 2008 تلقى بيكر وسام الإنجاز مدى الحياة من مجلس المباني الشاهقة والمساكن الحضرية

كما كان المهندس ويليام بيكر أول أمريكي حاز على جائزة فريتز ليونهارت للإنجاز في مجال الهندسة الإنشائية عام 2009، وفي عام 2010 حصل على الميدالية الذهبية مقدمة من معهد المهندسين الإنشائيين وهو أعلى وسام في المؤسسة ،

كما حصل في عام 2011 على شهادة دكتوراه فخرية في الهندسة من جامعة شتوتغارت.فيما بعد كرس المهندس ويليام بيكر نفسه لتطوير مهنة الهندسة الإنشائية من خلال التصميم والبحث والتدريس، والأنشطة المهنية
المهندس ويليام بيكر هو زميل في كل من الجمعية الأمريكية للمهندسين المدنيين (ASCE) ومعهد المهندسين الإنشائيين (IStructE). وهو عضو في الأكاديمية الوطنية للهندسة (NAE)

و قد عمل محاضرات عن مجموعات متنوعة من موضوعات الهندسة الإنشائية داخل الولايات المتحدة وخارجها في كثير من الأحيان، كما انتخب المهندس ويليام بيكر زميلا للأكاديمية الملكية الدولية للهندسة (RAE) في سبتمبر عام 2014 .






















​​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أكتوبر 2017)

"تصميم المدن"
كتاب تصميم المدن للمعماري ادموند ييكن, يعتبر من الكتب الهامة التي تتناول التصميم والتخطيط العمراني 
وتناقش الموروث العمراني والمبادئ الحديثة للتخطيط وتأثير المعماريين والمخططين الاوائل على الاجيال اللاحقة والتنمية 
كما يطرح تأثير الفراغ واللون والمنظور على قاطن المدينة ويقدم امثلة كثير لمراكز المدن 
وكيف تكون اماكن مبهجة للعيش والعمل والاسترخاء.

تحميل الكتاب:
https://www.diwanbooks.com/book-pdf/%D8%AA%D8%B5%D9%85%D9%8A%D9%85-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%AF%D9%86/




​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أكتوبر 2017)

مسجد الحاكم بأمر الله 
تصوير م/‎سامر ابوزهره
جمعة مباركة








​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أكتوبر 2017)

12 صورة







"Science City" in Egypt zaha hadid architects
اقتراح لمدينة العلوم بمصر الفائز بالمركز الثالث
من تصميم zaha hadid architects 



































































































​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أكتوبر 2017)

كل تفاصيل الوركينج

1- جداول التشطيبات
https://www.file-upload.com/zvm5tmgxc8r8


2- تفاصيل السلالم
https://www.file-upload.com/8pwqky71ljtv


3- تفاصيل الحمامات والمطابخ
https://www.file-upload.com/5uyoosbivr5l


4- تفاصيل متنوعه
https://www.file-upload.com/chqerx3n2n3k


5- تفاصيل الابواب والشبابيك
https://www.file-upload.com/tndz2dcuzjml


6- الاسقف المعلقة
https://www.file-upload.com/ujl3md6o47qr


7- الارضيات المرتفعه
https://www.file-upload.com/yi60g4abo5fr


8- الآعمال الجبسية
https://www.file-upload.com/9vdtkmf708up


9- كيرتن وول
https://www.file-upload.com/448dekdcvms4


10- التكييف المركزى
https://www.file-upload.com/tu7t4j0mno99


11- تفاصيل حوض الزهور
https://www.file-upload.com/ptneydjwb72q


12- اعمال الكهرباء
https://www.file-upload.com/7njgsvno6pfd
​

​13- انظمة الحريق ( كاشف الدخان - رشاشات المياه )
https://www.file-upload.com/7m1dj9y54s4x


14- تفاصيل تركيب الرخام
https://www.file-upload.com/by88xupukb1u


15- الملاء بين الحمام والفراغ اللى جانبه
https://www.file-upload.com/gp5g087vxrp6


16- تقاطع ارضيه الحمام مع ارضيه المبنى
https://www.file-upload.com/yw04k7fgr26a


17- تقاطع ارضيه المبنى مع الرصيف
https://www.file-upload.com/xsv2jok55tt3


18- دروه السطح
https://www.file-upload.com/16b7iqripux0


19- زجاج سيكريت مصنفر
https://www.file-upload.com/s8p9vf4t08yj


20- جريله
https://www.file-upload.com/uatlfv15ordc


21- شباك وباب بجانب باب حديد
https://www.file-upload.com/mv1rg4nstq2y


22- فواصل التمدد واهبوط
https://www.file-upload.com/tyovp00gunjq


23- كاونتر
https://www.file-upload.com/dphcpu74u48s


24- مشروع متكامل
https://www.file-upload.com/sxl1c2ntw484


مشروع اخر مكون من الارضى والاول والتانى بالجداول
https://www.file-upload.com/65ediqp9lnhm




​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 أكتوبر 2017)

عجبني طريقة أخراج وتصميم ال CV
جديدة وسهلة قرائتها
أيه رأيك؟

http://www.mediafire.com/file/i55p56xjf71732n/adel+m+dahtory.docx


Adel M Dahtory






​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أكتوبر 2017)

نجم العمارة وأشهرها وأكثرهم ثروة
السير نورمان فوستر









​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أكتوبر 2017)

التدرجات....
فن معماري....لوحده
و لا ينتهي.

​




​​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أكتوبر 2017)

بأستطاله...
louvers شريك البوكسات الأبيض...في عمارة المودرن
دبل هايت
وشبابيك معاكسة عضية ضيقة طويلة.....مع أنحناء الحائط كمظلة للشبابيك...
والسور يتفاعل مع أبيض المبني بتكسيراته
ليدع الشجيرات والنباتات تنمو بها....





​​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أكتوبر 2017)

ماكيت إنشائي من طالب :34:






​​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أكتوبر 2017)

جمل معمارية كثيرة
ميزت سكني مبناة
المداخل الدبل هايت بالعمودين
الكتلة الإسطوانة الزجاج الكورنر
أختلاف توجيةالمبني
الشباك الزجاج الدبل هايت
مبالغة بروز السقف القرميد
الحجر بالواجهات مع بروزات
تدرج الكتل






























​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أكتوبر 2017)

مبالغة العناصر المعمارية...
أحدي طرق التمييز
بأرشه العالي البيج
من امام كتله البرج شبه إليبس
وحوله تدرجات كتل أقل
وألتفاف الكمرة العريضة الملتوية
والقاعدة بتدرجاتها و جمال نسب فتحاتها بين المستطيلات الطولية و العرضية بتنوع

مميزجرأة وتمييز من المصمم






​​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 أكتوبر 2017)

منشن لأحلى مهندسات



















​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 أكتوبر 2017)

الإليبسات الزجاج في مستويين...
وأطار البوكس االأبيض لبارز الإليبس يحوي أحداهما وفوق الاخر...
ولم ينسي قوائم الخشب الرأسية حول الزجاج فوق الميدة البارزة البيضاء...



​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 أكتوبر 2017)

بجوار مبناه الإليبس الزجاج ....
وضعه بداخل بوكس مصمت مفرغ من أعلي...
وتفاعل الحائط المصمت بالأرضي مع مصمت البوكس ومصمت جزء من الزجاج..
وربط بينهما بالمربعات أيضا...وببمستطيل الشبابيك وبلاطات الأدوار تظهر بارزة...
وكانه يريد يعبر عن أستطالة أعمدته في الادوار الاولي​
والمدخل بوكس أسود معاكس لأبيض المبني ...
ليظهره ويأكده وباقي المبني في زاية اخري...



​

​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 أكتوبر 2017)

ربما فقط عمود وكمرتين ...
يبعدا عن كتلة المبني
بتفريغ فتحة السقف
وإسبوتس إضاءات
تأثر بالكثير في مبني المصمم....وتعطيه المودرن والتشكيل والاحتواء...



​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 أكتوبر 2017)

5 صور






Hmiti Younes‎ 
ملفات أوتوكاد لتفاصيل السلالم اتوكاد الدقيقة 
17 ملف في رابط واحد في صيغة الأوتوكاد
http://www.mediafire.com/…/%D8%AA%D9%81%D8%A7%D8%B5%D9%8A%D…
أو من المصدر
http://goo.gl/dGosyz





















































​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 أكتوبر 2017)

من فترة مشفتش مشروع بهذا التمييز
بأدخال في بوكس مبناه وعمود الكونر المتدرج
كتل متنوعه
ما بين فلات بزاوية 45
وكتله إليبس
وكتلهأليبس منحنية 
وأحسن التغيير في الكتل مع الأدوار
وربط الكتلة 45 و الفلات البوكس بالشبابيك المربع....
وبالكتل المنحنية الإليبس بمسطحات الزجاج الكبيرة والكمر المصمتومقاجأة الزجاج الغاطس بأعمدته المصمته البارزة بين الإليبسينومفأجاة الأرضي المرتفع الدبل هايت بمداخلة المصمت من بين الزجاج....والعناصر الطولية في الجنب المصمته والزجاج....وحتي العمود الكونر
لتضاد المنحنيات والكتل الأفقيةوعناصر كثيرة جمع بينها الأتزان و الأنسجام والتألق
​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 أكتوبر 2017)

درجتي ألوان التصميم..
الطوبي ودرجة البيج الفاتح و الغامق....
وحجر حوائطه
والاعمدة الكلاسيك تبدء فوق كتل الأرضي...
وأدخل مودرن بالوسط بمسطحات الزجاج و مائل الأعمدة الطوب 
وأدخال الحديد الفورفوجية وخلفه الزجاج الازرق في كلاسيكية دروة السطح...
رائع مع البرامق...
القديم والحديث....من العناصر المتألقة معا
​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 أكتوبر 2017)

6 صور





‏KarmBuild Village 
أول قرية ⁧‫محلية‬⁩ بمصر تجمع مابين المواد المحلية وتقنية ⁧‫الطاقة‬⁩ الشمسية ..


















































​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 أكتوبر 2017)

فقط بروز أعمدة و كمر عروق خشب
وأمامها الشرائح الخشب louvers
فعل الكثير في تصميم سكني مبناه
​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 أكتوبر 2017)

​



خروج الكتلة الزجاج النصف دائرية
والأعمدة البيضاء أمام زجاجها
والستائر بالداخل...تألق بالداخل والخارج
تظهر من بين أكتاف المباني و عراميسها الأفيية الغاطسة






​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 أكتوبر 2017)

مبنى جائزة دبي للقرآن الكريم







مبنى فى غايه القمه والفخامه باماره دبى الامارات
​​













​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 أكتوبر 2017)

7 صور

































































​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 أكتوبر 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 أكتوبر 2017)

فنون العمارة الأسلامية
مازالت برغم قلة أستخدمها....
لها راحة و طبيعية و بساطه
بقبابها....والبواكي ...والأرشات...والاعمدة
والأبراج

والمشربيات
وتدرجات ألوانها المميزة البيجات و البني....
والساحات...بتقسيماتها...المربعات و رسومات من الفن الجميل...
والنخيل...​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 أكتوبر 2017)

بروزات كتل للخارج بتدرج
بالواجهة الجانبية ...وبتشكيل خرسانات طولية....مثل كتلة الواجهة الأمامية فوق الأعمدة...
وترك مسافة لشباك صغير....ومكون تشكيلات لجانب الكتل الجانبية...قبل ان يبدء بمفاجأة
الجدارات المصمتة التي تميل عن كتل المدخل...وبفرغات صغيرة بينها كبلكونات ....
وبروز كتلة ضخمه بجوار المدخل...
في علاقات جميلة




​

​​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 أكتوبر 2017)

البواكي الدبل هايت...
وهنا مربعات الاعمدة...وفرغات كمر الأسقف
تعطي جلسات وظلال مريحة للسكن
أمام حمام السباحة



​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 أكتوبر 2017)

ومازال أعتلاء أسطح المباني....
أحدي اتجاهات العمارة الحديثة....مع تشجير سطحها
لتصبح حديقة
فتشكل المبني...بأنحناءات او ميول بلاطة سطحه عن باقي التصميم...
وأستغلال السطح و المساحات خصوصا للمدن المزدحمة...كحدائق
بجانب انه يوفر في الطاقة المستخدمة للتكيفات...كعازل حراري للمبني...






​​






​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 نوفمبر 2017)

​






​الأخفاء و الظهور
لغة معمارية مبتكرة لمن يجيدها...
كتل الخشب البوكس تظهر و تختفي كجزءمن فتحات البوكسات البيضاء أومن وراءها
حتي الزجاج شارك بكتل معهم في الظهور و الاختفاء....​وجميلة تعبيرات البلكونات البلاطة البيضاء و الدروة الزجاج....
مرة فوق تظهر بصعوبة...ثم بالاول تطهر من بين الفريم الأبيض.....وفي الامام تظهر ظهور كامل....
وكتلة زجاج الأرضي وكانها تتفاعل و تتحدث معهم.....
ولم ينسي ال louvers الخشب ....مع المصمت فن و أبداع....





​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 نوفمبر 2017)

جمال الكلاسيك وفخامته....
بتقسيمات بانوهاته بالحوائط و السقف....بأعمدته وتفاصيلها من قاعدة وتيجان...
والتفاصيل الذهبي أضافت تألق مع الأبيض​​


















​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 نوفمبر 2017)

جمال تضاد الأسطواني الزجاج مع الفلات المصمت
وجميلة نهايتها الكمرة البيضاء....وكانها تتفاعل مع عناصر السور...
وأستحدم أستطاله بعض الجدران الرأسية و الافقية
سواء الطوب ...بكتلة طولية و أخري عرضية
أو الرخام بعراميس​وال louvers لنهاية الشباك ....و أيضا دروة للسور

مميز أستخدام 3 أو 4 مواد و اللعب بتشكيل كتلهم...





​

​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 نوفمبر 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 نوفمبر 2017)

الكونسبت










​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 نوفمبر 2017)

5 صور








هندسه المنصوره 
مشروع جماعي لنصف الترم الاول
محمود غنيم 
محمد بركات
ندى حافظ

وادعولنا عشان عندنا كمان مشروعين ف الترم ده










اه صح اخر حاجه
















































​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 نوفمبر 2017)

من هنا ورايح لازم تهتمي بنفسك شوية يا زينب .... جوزك بقا بلانر









​​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 نوفمبر 2017)

الفارق بين انك تدى المعلومة للعميل وانت لاففها فى ورقة لحمة 
وبين انك تديله نفس المعلومة وانت لاففها فى ورقة هدايا
​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 نوفمبر 2017)

4 صور








دار اوبرا تشوهاى بالصين 
من تصميم Speirs + Major





























​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 نوفمبر 2017)

Arch Ayman Taher 
السكوت في حرم الجمال ...جمال
بقايا حي الحلمية ...






​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 نوفمبر 2017)

لما الدكتور يعلملك المشروع ويصححه











منشن لصحابك واقوله خلي بالك


----------



## أنا معماري (23 نوفمبر 2017)

هناك خيط خفيف يربط فنون التخطيط بالديكور بالتصميم...
وهو تكوين العلاقات 
سواء كانت في المواد أو الألوان او الملمس أو الأحجام أو الأطوال
ومدي أنسجامها أو تضادها مع بعضها
فما سر تلك العلاقات...
هل هي مقتبسة من الطبيعة...فنجد مثلا أوراق الأشجار ليست علي لون واحد
بل أنها درجات مختلفة من الأخضر الي البني عند جفافها في الخريف
هي ألوان الوردة البلدي ...أوراقها مختلفة عن بعضها
وربما يوجد تدرج وردي للورقة الواحدة....
العلاقات توجد الأنسجام والتألف فتعطي الراحة للمكان...





​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 نوفمبر 2017)

حصل فى ميدتيرم الديناميكا اولى مدنى هندسة القاهرة طالب جاب بالسالب




منشن لصاحبك اللى جايب 4 وزعلان










​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 نوفمبر 2017)

كريم محمد عباس
تانيه عمارة - مشروع مكتبة
الاظهار معمول بالنيسكافيه













​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 نوفمبر 2017)

12 صورة






وتصميم معماري خارج الحدود...
تصميم مميز لمسجد أمير شكيب أرسلان - في لبنان 
صمم من قبل :L.E.FT Architects .... بمساحة 100م²
















































































































​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 نوفمبر 2017)

تصميم جميل...مودرن ناعم
شغل وديناميكية حركة الخشب ككومودينو وفتحات الرفوف الدائرية...وخلفية للسرير
بمفأجاة المستطيل الغاطس حتي الحائط...
وألوان البنفسجي بين نقشات الحائط و اوراق الأورجانك للسرير
وفكرة أنزال الإضاءات الكور ...جميلة
الفكر له ثمن....ليحول بعض الخشب والألوان....لفن





​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 نوفمبر 2017)

من العناصر التي تكمل خطوط و أمتدادات التصميم....
هي البرجولات سواء خشبية أو معدنية...
وأيضا الممرات وربما الأرصفة و المداخل
هم شركاء كتل المباني لتكووين خطوط المشروع
وربما ينساها المصمم....





​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 نوفمبر 2017)

أينما تكون وحيثما كنت دائما العمارة معك وستظل معك للأبد في كل تفاصيل حياتك






















كل التهاني والمباركات وربنا يتمم بكل خير وموفقين في التسليمة












​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 نوفمبر 2017)

أيه رأيك في تصميم العمارة دي؟





​​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 نوفمبر 2017)

المعمارية لما تطبخ












​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 نوفمبر 2017)

29 صورة 






من العمارة التكعيبية....
واللعب بين كتل ال boxes الخشب والأبيض
تظهر طبيعية وجمال الخشب بالخارج وبالداخل
وتخرج الكتل لتكوون البلكونات و البروزات في أن واحد
مشروع رائع منسجم متجانس ببساطة وطبيعيية وجمال

هناك أيضا لعب بالعلاقة بين المربعات وتكرارها....وعلاقتها بالمستطيلات
هناك أيضا دراسات متعددة للمشروع ....يمكن أخذ فكرة عن نوعية و أسلوب الدراسات....
تصميم رائع لمجمع سكني في طهران، ايران 
من تصميم Olgooco







































































































































































































































​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 نوفمبر 2017)

ولهذا نحب العمارة....وصابرين عليها





​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 نوفمبر 2017)

افكار مختلفة لتصميم القاعات و المسارح

أستخدم الأسهم علي الجنب لتقليب الصفحات

https://www.facebook.com/ArchitectC...073103336389/1800063370004029/?type=3&theater​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 نوفمبر 2017)

افكار مختلفة لتصميم القاعات و المسارح

أستخدم الأسهم علي الجانبين لتقليب الصفحات

https://www.facebook.com/ArchitectC...073103336389/1800063370004029/?type=3&theater​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 نوفمبر 2017)

مشروع تصميم ملجأ للأيتام بمنطقه عابدين 
لطلبة ثالثة عمارة 
جامعة 6 أكتوبر

أستخدم الأسهم علي الجانبين لتقليب الصفحات

https://www.facebook.com/arch4human/photos/pcb.1698749446837047/1698747770170548/?type=3&theater





​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 نوفمبر 2017)

‏تخصيص مسارات خاصة على الأرصفة لحاملي الهواتف المحمولة





​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 نوفمبر 2017)

الدكتور / محمد طه 
أو كما ينادونه " حمدى طه " 
الراجل ده دكتور فى كلية إعلام جامعة الأزهر 

كل يوم وهو داخل المحاضره ، بيدخل معاه عامل معاه شوال سندوتشات فول وطعميه ، 
وكرااتين بسكوت أولكر ، وعامل تانى صوانى عليها كوبايات شاى بالعشرات 
وبيوزع على الطلبه فى المحاضره 

الراجل ده بيعمل كده عشان الطلبه تلات أرباعهم بيبقوا جايين من سفر ومغتربين فبيبقوا لسه ما فطروش ،
بيعمل كده من أول ما درس لغاية دلوقتى كل يوم بدون ملل او كسل أو استخسار . 
الراجل ده كمان عنده مائدة رحمان فى المقاولون العرب طريق الأوتوستراد إسمها ( ساحة آل البيت ) ، مفتوحه من 8 الصبح ل 10 بالليل ( فطار - غدا - عشا ) طول السنه ببلاش والمائده 
لا تقبل تبرعات ماديه أو عينيه ، بقالها أكتر من 20 سنه قائمه على إطعام الطعام ، 
لا سيما فى شهر رمضان الكريم ، والأكل بها
( مشويات وأسماك وخير الطعام ) ده غير ال 12 فرع فى 12 محافظه . 

ده طبعا غير ثقافته العاليه جدا وعلمه الغزير وطريقة شرحه السلسه وحبه للطلبه وتقديره لظروفهم​فى مائدة إفطار الصائمين اللي بيعملها فى رمضان، 
جات سائحة نيرويجية مع الخادمة بتاعتها ودخلت وقت الإفطار وطلبت «أكل خاص» 
مش موجود فى المائدة وبالفعل قعدوها وجابوا لها الأكل وكلت ولما خلصت جات تدفع الحساب، 
فقالوا لها مفيش حساب وجابوا الدكتور قالها إحنا بنعمل دا 
لأن دينا أمرنا نتكافل ونتراحم، ومشيت السائحة وجات بعد فترة معاها زوجها وأعلنوا إسلامها 
فسألها الدكتور ليه أسلمتي 
قالت: الدين اللي بيأمر أتباعه بالأفعال دي لازم نتبعه.. وفضلت 
كل زيارة تجيب حد من أصحابها لحد ما وصلوا 70 .. 
.
حقه علينا إننا نوفيه جزء من حقه ، بإن الناس تعرفه




❤
وتدعيله​​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 نوفمبر 2017)

تعديل دكتور لمشروع طالب ..
تعليق الطالب : الحمدلله اهو كدا المشروع اتظبط شويه











​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 نوفمبر 2017)

من العناصر التي تكمل خطوط و أمتدادات التصميم....
هي البرجولات سواء خشبية أو معدنية...
وأيضا الممرات وربما الأرصفة و المداخل
هم شركاء كتل المباني لتكووين خطوط المشروع
وربما ينساها المصمم....






​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 نوفمبر 2017)

8 صور






صور حية لمركز الملك عبدالله للأبحاث والدراسات البترولية بالرياض
من أواخر أعمال زها حديد





































































​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 ديسمبر 2017)

مشاريع مختلفة و متنوعة يبلغ عددها 64 مشروع 
و هي موجهة لكل مهندس مدني أو إنشائي, معماري 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_4PdKkYoZMWV28wVHZYa0duZVE/view

أو

https://goo.gl/tGi6Cq






​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 ديسمبر 2017)

أكبر تجميعة ملفات زخارف 400 ملف أوتوكاد 
يمكن الإستفادة منها لاصحاب الديكور و الفنون المعمارية 
حيت يحتوي الملف على عدد كبير من زخرفات و نقوشات جميلة


http://www.mediafire.com/…/p2zpzxzg…/Islamic+decorations.rar

المصدر:

http://www.astucestopo.net/2017/12/blog-post_8.html




​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 ديسمبر 2017)

​المدينة الشريطية The linear city
(سوريا ماتا) 1822م Soria Mata
يعرف هذا المخطط الإسباني بأنه أحد رواد الفكر العمراني ‘ بدأ كمدرس رسم وحساب ‘ثم موظفا بالحكومة ‘
ثم في مشروع صناعي ‘ويعتبر أول من خطط شبكة ترام في مدينة مدريد 
كما اشترك في تخطيط شبكة التليفونات بها ‘ثم عمل بعد ذلك على تأسيس مدرسة للفلسفة 
أعقبها بكتابته المتعددة في الجرائد والصحف اليومية ‘وألف بعض الكتب التي نشر فيها آراءه وأفكاره
عن تخطيط المدن ‘والتي من أهمها
(La cindad liner) وصحيفة (EL progreso)
ومن أهم آراءه عن المدينة أنها مصدر وأصل كل المساوئ ‘وأن المدينة يجب أن تمزج بالريف 
وأن كل أسرة لابد أن تمتلك منزلاً مستقلاً بحديقة لا تقل عن 400م2‘يبني منها فقط 80م2... إلخ. 
ولم يكن لتلك الآراء تأثير كبير على نظريته عن المدينة.
ولكن من جراء تضخم المراكز الحضرية الكبيرة (the big urban centers) 
خاصة عندما يكون النمو العمراني (urban growth) موجها نحو المحيط الخارجي للمدينة
أن يتلاشى الريف المتمثل في المناطق الخضراء حول المدينة ‘
وتلك سمة من سمات المدن الدائرية او المركزية (concentric city).
ولذا فإن تلك النظرية تعتمد أساسا على محور رئيسي للحركة الطولية (spine of Communication) 
تمتد على جانبيه المناطق السكنية والمناطق الصناعية طوليا وبشكل متوازٍ مع محور الحركة المذكورة 
والذي يربط المدن الجديدة سواء قائمة او مقترحة ببعضها البعض.
من هنا اتجه تفكير سوريا ماتا سنة 1822م إلى اقتراح المدينة الطولية (The linear city)
كأسلوب لتوجيه النمو العمراني مستقبلا نحو طرفي المدينة الشريطية ‘التي اقترحها 
حول محور رئيسي للحركة يمثل العمود الفقري في المدينة. وبذا يظل الاتصال قائما بين 
سكان الحضر والبيئة المحيطة من المناطق الزراعية والخضراء.
وبذلك يتضح لنا ان المدينة الشريطية تستغل المنطقة الريفية المحيطة لمواجهة عمليات التحضر المتوقعة 
في حين أن المدينة الحدائقية والمدن التوابع تعتمد على تحديد حجمها نسبياً 
لإيجاد نوع من التوازن بين المناطق الحضرية والريفية.
ولقد حاول (ماتا) ان يقدم حلاً لمشكلة المرور في المدينة الشريطية التي اقترحها حيث افترض
ان مدينته التي تأخذ الشكل الشريطي تقوم اساساً على محور رئيسي بمثابة العمود الفقري 
‘تركز عليه كل الخدمات العامة والخاصة ‘بالإضافة الى كونه الشريان الرئيسي لحركة المرور التي تتبع شكل المدينة ايضاً (linear pattern) ‘ولذلك لابد من أن يكون ذلك الشارع الذي يضم الخدمات والمرور
بعرض يسمح بذلك‘فإقترحه (ماتا) بعرض 50م ‘أما الطول فيتوقف على امتداد المدينة حالياً ومستقبلاً.
ومن أمثلة الخدمات التي اقترحها (ماتا) في هذا الشارع المباني العامة (public Buildings) 
والخدمات التجارية والاجتماعية والحدائق ‘وعلى جانبي ذلك الشارع الرئيسي تتواجد المساكن المخصصة
لأسرة واحدة والمزودة بحدائق في حين خصصت المساحات المتبقية من المدينة في الزراعة ومستلزماتها. 
وتم وضع المناطق الصناعية والحرف المهنية خارج المدينة وعلى أطرافها كما هو الحال في كثير من النظريات.
وربما كانت أفكار (ماتا) هذه عن المدينة الشريطية هي إحدى الأسس التخطيطية التي انبثق عنها
النموذج المعروف بالمخطط المحوري (Fingen plan) للمخطط (gruen)
كما إنها ساهمت في تطوير الأفكار التخطيطية التي تلت ذلك عن المدينة الشريطية.
تقديم : دعاء علي محمد حسين 
المصادر:
كتاب نظريات في تخطيط المدن للأستاذ الدكتور احمد عفيفي/ أستاذ كلية التخطيط العمراني بكلية الهندسة في جامعة الازهر الشريف.
Google
احمد خالد علام واخرون ‘ التخطيط الإقليمي ‘ الأنجلو ‘ مصر ‘ 1985م.
#twenty_two






​


----------



## أنا معماري (14 ديسمبر 2017)

تصميم مسجد 
(معماري-انشائي-صحي-كهرباء-جداول كميات)


مشروع مسجد بالاوتوكاد

http://www.mediafire.com/file/5m2phl3ua3wbowi/تصميم+المساجد.rar

أو من المصدر

http://www.astucestopo.net/2016/09/blog-post_48.html




​


----------



## saad_aljuboury (15 ديسمبر 2017)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## أنا معماري (15 ديسمبر 2017)

saad_aljuboury قال:


> جزاك الله خير


وأياكم....شكرا


----------



## أنا معماري (15 ديسمبر 2017)

نماذج مختلفة لتصميم المسارح..

أستخدم الأسهم علي الجانبين لتقليب الصفحات

https://www.facebook.com/dezone2000/photos/pcb.1228373520626333/1228372333959785/?type=3&theater



​

​​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 ديسمبر 2017)

رجعت من الشغل لقيتهم عاملين عدس وفيه التشققات دي 
من الواضح ان الخلطه العدسيه المياه فيها كانت قليله ولم يتم معالجه سطح العدس بعد الصب
​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 ديسمبر 2017)

Ahmed Abo Deif
مشروع البيوت المكتبية الرياض 
من تنفيذى ٢٠١٠م



















​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 ديسمبر 2017)

لمشاريع المستشفيات



​​
أضغط ثم أنتظر...أستخدم الأسهم علي الجانبين لتقليب الصفحات

_https://www.facebook.com/ArchitectC...839201959779/1813837578626608/?type=3&theater_







​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 ديسمبر 2017)

سؤال:السلام عليكم 
أنا عاوز أتعلم اسكتش اب من البدايه وبشكل مختصر 
وشوفت ع الصفحه حاجات كتير ومش عارف ارتب يا ريت لو حد يساعدني
وشكرا مسبقا
.
الرد:نصيحه لو مبتدا وعاوز تطبق وتستفاد شوف وطبق الورشه دى

Aya Mohamed Alsherbiny








​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 ديسمبر 2017)

نفس الشيء و لكنكم تحبون الإمارات





فكرة 
Benaa Academy
​​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 ديسمبر 2017)

العمارة هي تحويل العناصر المعمارية وتناولها بحلول غير تقليدية 
لإضفاء لمسات ساحرة في المكان 
وفريدة من نوعها 









​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 ديسمبر 2017)

6 صور






الأبيض فيه صفاء و بيعطي إتساع للمكان...وأيضا وكأنه لوحة بيضاء يتم وضع في وسطه التابلوهات بألونها بيفكرني بحوائط عرض المتاحف الفنية....
Abdelmegeed Elhamady
my new interior design project
Software used :
3Ds Max,Vray,photoshop















































​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 ديسمبر 2017)

أول مرة أشوف عمارة برموش 







​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 ديسمبر 2017)

هكذا





​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 ديسمبر 2017)

فن المبالغات

محطه انتظار حافلات امام مدرسه بالمانيا على هيئه كتاب يستند على اقلام
​
​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 ديسمبر 2017)

من اعمال مهندس محمد طاهر​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 ديسمبر 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 ديسمبر 2017)

Sameh F. Fareed 
Can’t wait to show you my portfolio..!
- wait for more.

























​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 ديسمبر 2017)

السلام عليكم اللي مهتم بالاظهار الداخلي بعد الورشتين هادول اضمن لك مستوي متميز إن شاء الله 
لان كل ورشة بنظام اضاءة مختلف 
وبالتوفيق للجميع (Share)

1) إظهار داخلي لصالون استقبال

https://www.youtube.com/watch…


2) إظهار داخلي لغرفة نوم

https://www.youtube.com/watch…


​​#Karim_Hazem_Free_Courses










​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 ديسمبر 2017)

عزيزى العميل اللى عايزنى اعملك تصميم 3d كامل بدون فلوس او مبلغ بخس:
تحيه غير طيبه وبعد / 
فى بعض النقاط اللى حضرتك وانت بتطلب تصميم لازم تحطها قدام عينك وفى دماغك 
وتكتبهم فى ورقه وتحفظهم ثم الله يبارك فى عمرك يااخى 

اولا : انا باخد من وقتى ووقت بيتى ومجهودى وتفكيرى عشان اعملك تصميم انت بتشوفه فى دقيقه 
انا ممكن اكون اخدت اسبوع اعمله وتعدل عليه وتبوظه وتضحك ضحكة شريرة وانا اوافق عادى ومش عايز تدفع فلوس 

ثانيا : انا باخد كورسات واخدت كورسات دفعت عليها دم قلبى ودرست فى كليه دفعت 
فيها دمى عشان ابقى مهندس قدامك كدة 
وعشان اطلع لحضرتك الصورة اللى انت مستهتر بيها دى 

ثالثا : انا بدرس وبتعلم كل ماهو جديد وبتفرج على فيديوهات وبتعلم عشان ادى لحضرتك option انك تتفرج على
شقتك من غير ماتشطب وتكسر وتعمل بلاوى 

رابعا : لما حضرتك عايز تعمل حاجة معينه وشايفها جميله وفظيعه وملهاش حل جايبنى ليه ؟ طيب انا درست ليه ؟ 
اعدت 5 سنين اعمل مشاريع واعيد ليه ؟؟وبعدها سنين خبرة؟؟

خامسا : ارجوكم شغله مهندس الديكور لازم تكون معروفه ومحددة احنا بنقول لحضرتك انسب حاجة للمكان 
بعد دراسه الابعاد والبعد الوظيفى والحركى للمكان انا مش جاي عشان اقولك اه اللى انت بتقوله دا حلو وتريح ضميرك
وتقول لصحابك دا مهندس الديكور اللى عامل كل دا وتتفشخر ايوا ذوقك مش كله ينفع ايوا اللالوان اختيارات كتير
وانك تحب حاجات وتكره حاجات على عيني بس احنا لينا وظيفه ارجوكم ياتعرفوها وتقدروها يا بلاش منه 

ارجوكم يا جماعه لو مش فاهمين قيمه اى عمل ماتقللوش منه وتحرق دم اللى بيشتغل
وتقول ليه كل دا داانت بتعملى صورة ولا بتخترلى كام لون انا اللى قايلك عليهم اساسا ولا ولا ارجوكم بلاش حرقه دم ا
لعمارة الداخليه ليها اصول ونسب مش للفشخرة الله يباركلك

منقول و اعجبني 








​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 ديسمبر 2017)

3 صور







اجمل مالفت انتباهى فى هذا المشهد استخدام لشباك هذا يحقق الخصوصيه والاضائه الخافته 
ويعطى جو مالوف بالنسبه لنا مع اللون التركواز للحائط والفرش يبعث على الدفئ والتجديد






















​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 ديسمبر 2017)

في طلاب عمارة...
عندها صعوبة في البحث عن مشاريع أو البحث عن أي شئ في google images....

فمثلا لو لم تضع في البحث كلمة طالب ممكن البحث نتيجته تختلف تماما...
أو عدم وضع كلمة تخرج.....او حتي مشروع تخرج بتفرق....
أو كلمة اتوكاد.....حتي لو انت في سنة اولي عمارة ممكن تعمل قفزة و تبحث في مشاريع بكالوريوس ...ايه المشكلة!
.
أو برضه البحث تحت كلمة مسقط أو واجهة أو قطاع.....أو أثاث....أو لاندسكيب

حتي عندما مثلا تبحث عن مستشفي النتيجة تختلف عن البحث عن مستشفيات....
اي الجمع أو المفرد بيفرق
أو بين مسجد...ومساجد...

وبرضه العربي نتيجته بحثه مختلفة تماما عن البحث بالأنجليزي٠
يعني الخلاصة حاول تبحث بكذا طريقة...ممكن عشرة أو عشرين أو أكثر...أو مئة

حاول برضة تبحث عن خصائص مكان المشروع...يعني لو في مدينة ما ....ابحث داخل متحف المدينة ....ممكن تلاقي حاجة مهمة....او ابحث حتي تحت موقع المحافظة أو الولاية أو البلدية.....
او ابحث تحت عادات وتقاليد البلد....او تضاريس البلد ...او حتي المشهور بالبلد....
دي ممكن تعطيك فكرة الكونسبت للمشروع
.
برضة ابحث تحت اسم كل المعماريين العالميين في المشروع ده واحد واحد...
يعني مثلا متحف زها حديد...متحف فرنك جاري....متحف فوستر....بالأنجليزي و العربي....
حتي كتابتك للاسم كامل أو جزء منه بتفرق في النتيجة......

طيب واحد حيسال؟ ...انا معرفش اسمائهم كلهم....بسيطة ابحث في جوجل google 
عن أسماء أشهر معماريين في العالم...او أشهر مئة معماري...بالعربي برضه و بالأنجليزي...
وممن تلاقي موقع فيه لينكات لكل معماري مشهور....
.
افتحهم واحد واحد....واشتغل...متكسلش....

في سؤال بقي بيتعب...واحد يبعت و يقولي بس انا ببحث عن مركز أبحاث....؟؟!!
ما هي هي نفس الطريقة... 





​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 ديسمبر 2017)

فن الأزاحة....
حركة الكتلة المستطيلة مكونة فراغ للمدخل لهذا التصميم.....
والزجاج بقلب المصمت...والكوليسترا...يكونا مفاجأة أخري...
.
الازاحة ممكن يتصمم بها كتل الواجهة...وحتي ممكن لكتل الموقع العام...والمساقط....



أنها ديناميكية وحركة ودعوة للتامل والتفكير...تتسأل عن سبب وغموض تلك الحركة
انها لها تاريخ طويل....
ربما من زمن أفتح ياسمسم....







​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 ديسمبر 2017)

التنفيذ و الماكس...ولكنكم تعشقون الماكس







.
الصورة دى مش عايزة خبراء هندسة دى عايز خبير ارصاد جوية














.
لا ....دي عاوزه خبير هدم









​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 ديسمبر 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 ديسمبر 2017)

هنبدا ورشه رسم معماري في نص السنه .



رسم المنظور هنتعلمه من الاول



 لاند سكيب بتفاصيله جدا وتلوينه 



هنرسم اسكتشات بالحبر و نظهرها



هعلمك ترسم اسكتشات سريعه وتطلع فكرتك من غير تعقيد وهنلونالورشه دي لطلبة عمارة من سنة أولى لحد اللي هيشتغل في مشروع التخرج وفنون جميلة عماره.

**كل المطلوب منك :



علبه اقلام رصاص وقلم حبر 



٥ ورقات كانسون 300 جرام



علبه الوان ميه لو معاك وفرشتين
مدته يوم ( ٤ ساعات ) 
السعر : 100 ج
لو في استفسار كلمني هنا




01147594169
مهندس / سامح فريد
​








​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 ديسمبر 2017)

5 صور





مشروع برج سكنى تجارى
جامعة المنصورة 
تالتة عمارة
احمد حمدى
الآء السيد

https://www.behance.net/gallery/60175367/PHOENIX




















































​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 ديسمبر 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 ديسمبر 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 ديسمبر 2017)

فن الأزاحة....
مفاجاة في التصميم....ودعوة للتأمل و التسأل...
وهي حركة في التصميم لتخلق فراغ له أستخدامات مختلفة...
وهنا تكووون فراغ خارجي داخلي ربما يربط بين أستخدامات المشروع أو باثيو أو مواقف سيارات....
أو مدخل جانبي....
كنا عرضنا أيضا أمس نموذج أخر للأزاحة....وممكن أي منهما يتكرر كذا مرة في المشروع بكتل مختلفة الأرتفاعات ولكنها في النهاية تتفاعل مع بعضها البعض...لتعطي ألاف الأفكار
لتعطي تمييز وتفرد للمشروع...
.





​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 ديسمبر 2017)

وزي ما بنعمل share للحجات الكويسة لازم يبقى فيه إسقاط بردو على الجانب الآخر


امتحان شفوي الساعه ١ بليل 
هندسه المطريه









​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 ديسمبر 2017)

5 صور





مشروع مستشفى ريفي 200 سرير على مساحة 5700 م2
تصميمي
#م_بشير_الخزاعي














































​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 ديسمبر 2017)

6 صور








مشروع الارتقاء بشياخة عرب الحصن, حي المطرية, القاهرة 
Arab El Hessn 
Urban Case Study 
.
المشروع كامل بدقة اعلي

https://www.behance.net/gallery/60155601/_
.

















































​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 ديسمبر 2017)

مشاريع من جامعة ٦ أكتوبر للفرقة الرابعة للهندسة المعمارية لمادة التخطيط العمراني

أضغط علي اللينك....ثم انتظر...أستخدم الأسهم لتقليب الصفحات

https://www.facebook.com/Shfafa/photos/pcb.1597282760352442/1597272610353457/?type=3&theater









​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 ديسمبر 2017)

محل مجوهرات او قصر مجوهرات
لانه مينفعش ده يبقى محل للمهندس محمد رزق

من انبهارى بالاظهار المتقن جدا جد خامات واضائه وعناصر زخرفيه قمه فى الفخامه والصعوبه والجمال المبهر 
نسيت تماما انى اشاهد محل مجوهرات








تخيلته قصر من فصور الملوك وقد يكون افخم فقد شاهدت نسخه من قصر الكنجستون للملكه اليزابيث 
وهو اقل من هذا بكتير فى عناصره الزخرفيه







وللاسف هنا وقع المصمم فى خطا من وجهه نظرى بالغ فى الاظهار والاعتناء به واضاع وظيفه المكان الاساسيه 
فلو هذا مجلس فى قصر او متحف يكن قد اصاب الوظيف
ه بدقه لان الزائر سيجلس ساعات
يتطلع فى التفاصيل ويتاملها انما فى محل للمجوهرات ؟؟







من سيرى ذهبا وسط كل هذا المذهب والزخارف .... كيف سيلتفت العميل لاى قطعه مجوهرات 
وكل ماحوله مزخرف شتت وظيفه المكان اصبح المشترى زائر لمتحف وليس لمحل مجوهرات




لان من سيذذهب الى هذا المحل لشراء مضوغات لو كان عروسان فى بدايه حياتهم ستخيفهم فخامه المكان 
لبهاظه سعره وبالتالى فهو لن يبيع الا للامراء والملوك فقط على هذه الحاله




استمتعوا بالمشاهد باعلى دقه على الرابط

https://www.behance.net/gallery/59717597/Black-Gold






​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 ديسمبر 2017)

8 صور




Sameh F. Fareed 
Enjoyed drawing this park under shaded spot lines, but this sketch need to pick up really well later. .. ENJOY








• Elementary...
- Alternative Optimization
- Plate assembly
- Hardscape 
- Softscape 
- Section 
- Shots
.





















































​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 ديسمبر 2017)

تصاميم مختلفة للبوابات ...

أضغط علي اللينك....ثم انتظر...أستخدم الأسهم لتقليب الصفحات

https://www.facebook.com/urbanman91...047216577219/1538076839607590/?type=3&theater​​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (25 ديسمبر 2017)

طرق متعدده من إخراج المشاريع

https://www.facebook.com/EgyptianAr...778973438130/1532777763438251/?type=3&theater​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2017)

يوسف ملوان
‎Arab SketchUp Community
كل فيديو حوالي 10 دقائق فقط
دورة استخدمنا فيه الأساسيات فقط


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2017)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2017)

مبني المنتصف بأجنحته...وأتجاهاته ربط بينه وبين باقي مباني المشروع المستطيلات ببأثيوهاتها و أتجاهاتها المختلفة...
رغم أنه ليس كله في نفس الأتجاهات....
من أفضل و أصعب التصميمات ...هي التي تكون مختلفة ولكن أختلافها يكون تجميع لها...
أنها مثل من يخطب ثم يلقي بكلمات صعبة أو مفاجأة أو غريبة...ثم يتلوها كلمات تربط وتعيد الحديث لمكانه بل للأفضل... 
لرونقه و عزوبة كلماته.....وجمال سياقه
أو مثل اغنية تبدء عادية هادئة ثم ترتفع الأيقاعات أو الأصوات مفاجأة للسامع...ثم يدمجهما في نغمات 
مألوفة....
فالفنون تتشابه بشكل ما....
وربما الفنون توقظ شئ ما بداخلنا...تكسر به حواجز التكرار و الملل و التشابه و التقولب....
والنوم في العسل.....
أو مثلما قال فرنك جاري....لقد أتت زها حديد لتوقظنا كمعماريين....
.
جامعة عجمان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا - الإمارات العربية المتحدة: جائزة التميز الدولية للتميز 
في مشاريع التخرج المعمارية (المركز الخامس الفائز 2016)
7/18/2017 0 تعليقمنذ إطلاقها في عام 2012، نمت جائزة التميز للتميز من جائزة محلية إلى جائزة معترف بها دوليا 
يحكم عليها من قبل لجنة التحكيم الدولية الشهيرة.الغرض من هذه الجائزة التصميم المعماري
هو الاعتراف التميز في التصميم المعماري والتعليم في جميع أنحاء العالم وعرض المعماري الممتاز أمثلة 
لتعزيز وإثارة النقاش المعماري لتبادل الخبرات المعمارية والمعرفة بين الشباب المعماريين والأكاديميين.في عام 2016، تم إطلاق الدورة الأولى من جوائز الطلاب الدوليين؛ احتفالا بإنجازات المهندسين المعماريين الشباب
في جميع أنحاء العالم. وقد حصلت المشاريع الرائعة على أعلى 5 قائمة، وتم منح المركز الخامس 
لرواء الجنابي من جامعة عجمان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا - الإمارات العربية المتحدة لعملها
في حي الطلاب بجامعة بغداد، وأشرف على مشروع تخرج رؤى محمد عرار.

​​


​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2017)

أوضح الطالب البحريني في تصميمه لإنشاء معهد مشروع لصناعة الأفلام السينمائية
أن المعهد صمم في مكان قريب من البحر، يتميز بطابع تصميمي حديث يميل إلى الانحناءات والأمواج، ليعطي إيحاء بأن الفنان لديه حرية كاملة في التعامل مع جميع الفنون.
كما اعتبر أن المشروع قابل للتطوير مستقبلاً، حيث إنه بالإمكان توسعة المكان وإضافة تخصصات أكثر مثل: التصوير الفوتوغرافي، بالإضافة إلى إمكانية تأجير عدد من الاستوديوهات الموجودة في المبنى.











​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 ديسمبر 2017)

House of dour Seoul Korea 
مبنى معارض ديور الموضة في سول كوريا 
اختار الكونسبت حركه القماش المبنى قطعه قماش فكره كتله ناجحه وجميله













​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 ديسمبر 2017)

من مشاريخ تخرج هندسة القاهرة


أضغط علي اللينك....ثم انتظر...أستخدم الأسهم لتقليب الصفحات​​
https://www.facebook.com/Freefall632/photos/pcb.1335344323255025/1335309023258555/?type=3&theater



​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 ديسمبر 2017)

بلوكات كتيره اوى بالصور اوتوكاد و ماكس Synthesis library full autocad 2d furniture

http://linkatk.net/mYYMa7


او من لينك اخر :::

http://linkatk.net/n97LZ0H


ى حد معرفش يحمل او واجهته مشكله تحميل يشوف الفيديو ده و بلاش تعليقات مش عارف احمل و لا الصفحه خطا و كده :::

https://youtu.be/TZHEfAnuIjQ

#شير
#شير لكل المهندسين و يا رب تفيدكوا و اللينكات على ميديا فير






​








​


----------



## أنا معماري (31 ديسمبر 2017)

14 صورة




[h=5]*DeZone*[/h]فن اللعب بالمثلثات والخطوط المنكسرة .. 
للمعمارى Daniel Libeskind​​​​​​


































































































​


----------



## أنا معماري (1 يناير 2018)

​_خطورة التأسيس على تربة غير صالحة

خطورة التأسيس على سطح التربة مباشرة




















​_


----------



## أنا معماري (1 يناير 2018)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 يناير 2018)

مشروع #مسجد خادم الحرمين الشريفين بالقصيف اتوكاد dwg


http://www.mediafire.com/file/h9rfcp47wz8n02p/%D9%85%D8%B3%D8%AC%D8%AF+%D8%AE%D8%A7%D8%AF%D9%85+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AD%D8%B1%D9%85%D9%8A%D9%86+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B4%D8%B1%D9%8A%D9%81%D9%8A%D9%86+%D8%A8%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%82%D8%B5%D9%8A%D9%81.rar





















​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 يناير 2018)

بلوكات كتيره اوى بالصور اوتوكاد و ماكس Synthesis library full autocad 2d furniture

http://linkatk.net/mYYMa7


او من لينك اخر :::

http://linkatk.net/n97LZ0H

ى حد معرفش يحمل او واجهته مشكله تحميل يشوف الفيديو ده و بلاش تعليقات مش عارف احمل و لا الصفحه خطا و 
كده :::

https://youtu.be/TZHEfAnuIjQ
#شير
#شير لكل المهندسين و يا رب تفيدكوا و اللينكات على ميديا فير












​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 يناير 2018)

مشروع تصميم مركز خدمى ترفيهى .. 
(شغل طلبة) 
يحتوى على كتل ومسارات وفراغات رائعة ...


https://www.facebook.com/urbanman91/photos/pcb.1539982172750390/1
539978292750778/?type=3&theater





​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يناير 2018)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يناير 2018)

مشروع مبنى #ادارى بالفرش اتوكاد dwg


http://www.mediafire.com/file/q8c3yc9v9l60go2/%D9%85%D8%A8%D9%86%D9%89+%D8%A7%D8%AF%D8%A7%D8%B1%D9%89+%D8%A8%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%81%D8%B1%D8%B4.rar





















​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يناير 2018)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يناير 2018)

Hamed Barakat
في عصور ما قبل المراوح و التكييفات ....
أهالي القاهرة يستخدمون " الملاقف " 
للتخفيف من وطأة درجات الحرارة في فصل الصيف .
الملاقف هي فكرة عبقرية استخدمها سكان القاهرة لتلطيف درجة الحرارة 
في دور العبادة و المدارس و المستشفيات و البيوت 
حيث يستطيع الملقف الواحد تخفيض درجة الحرارة 
من 45 درجة خارج المنزل الي 25 درجة داخل المنزل ..

و الملقف - أو برج الرياح - كان حل طبيعي لمشكلة المناخ الحار في بلاد العرب ,
يكمن مبدأ عملها في تبادل للحرارة بين الهواء الحار الرطب والمياه الباردة الجارية
في قنوات خاصة تحت ارضية المباني .

البرج مزود بمنافذ هوائية تعلو واجهات المبنى لسحب الهواء البارد من الأسفل
ليدخل الحجرات الداخلية للمنزل. لأن حركة الهواء الخارجية
التي تمر في قمة البرج تخلق فرق ضغط يساعد على سحب الهواء الحار من الداخل ، 
وبالتالي فإن تلازم وجود الملاقف مع مشربية - مفتوحة على الفناء الداخلي -
يضمن تجديد مستمر لهواء الحجرات .

و في القاهرة حاليا يعتبر ملقف جامع الصالح طلائع 
هو من أقدم الملاقف الذي لا يزال على حالته الأصلية, يليه ملقف المدرسة الكاملية
ثم ملقف خانقاه بيبرس الجاشنكير.






​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 يناير 2018)

الكونسبت 

لاي مشروع اصبح هو المحرك للإبداع والطاقات والشحن قبل وخلال التصميم حتي التنفيذ.....
انه الهام لخطوط المشروع وسبب تكوينه....
انه شعور وحالة المصمم التي تحتويه لتخرج كخطوط....
انه حالة تعايش المصمم مع أدق المعلومات و التفاصيل و الدراسات....والمكان و العادات والتقاليد والتذوق....

اذا لم يجمع المصمم حتي الطالب هذا الشعور و كأنه هاجس من بدء لحظة بداية المشروع ....
انه يبحث عن شئ مميز يعبر عن مشروعه...وان كل ما هو قادم سواء اطلاع أو دراسات أو اي ما كان...
هو انبهار لظهور الفكرة المحركة....

وقد يكون المعماري فرنك جاري استلهمها من أحرف رموز الموسيقي وكأنها تعزف متطايره بتدرج وجمال.....
ربما صرخة الموهبة بحجم كبير مبهر ....
لو تحولت حركة يد المايسترو لفرقة العزف لخطوط...لربما رسمت خطوط المبني
انها سمفونية اخري ولكنها معمارية تحوي بداخلها قمة التعايش مع وظيفة المكان.....
وقد يدرك المصمم نفسه الكونسبت...وقد يعبر عنه دون أن يدركه....انه مثل بعض اللوحات الفنية ....قد يراهها الاخرون بأعين ورؤية اخري....وربما ادق


قاعة والت ديزني للحفلات الموسيقية بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
من تصميم فرانك جيري​​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 يناير 2018)

DeZone
_اصبح الامر منطقيا الان 







_​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يناير 2018)

12 صورة







لكل معماري له طابعة الخاص و بصمته...

فالمعماري نورمان فوستر تخصص في
الوظيفية و المعالجات و الحفاظ علي البيئة أكثر من تصميماته الشبة تقليدية...و الكثير من التكرارات....

اما فرنك جاري فاتجاهه يتشابه مع زها حديد و التفاعل مع الطبيعة وإستيحائتها او أنحناءاتها 
وان كان تفاصيل كتله أكبر واضخم و ليست نسيجيه كما صممت زها حديد مبانيها 
و كأن مبانيها تتحرك في انحناءات و يتشكل معها النسيج الخارجي و الداخلي للمبني.....

وبعكس المصمم العالمي مايكل جريفز اللي صمم قرية الجونة في مصر فهو يحب​اللعب بالألوان الساخنة المتنوعة في تصميماته واللعب بالكتل مثل الأسطوانات و الأهرامات و المخروطات أو أجزاءها مع الأعمدة المميزة غالبا إسطوانية أو مائلة....والشبابيك الدائرية أو المتكررة....

اما المصمم موشي صفدي....فهو يحب اللعب بالكتل وغالبا المكعبات 
ويكوون بها فرغات سواء علوية بالأسطح أو فراغات من تحتها..... تشبه ترتيب مكعبات الأطفال...
فكل منهم له ألعابه و تكويناته وطابعه الخاص....

الموضوع قابل للزيادة و للتعديل


من أعمال مايكل جريفز






















من أعمال زها حديد





















متحف من اعمال فرنك جاري

















نورمان فوستر و أحدي أعماله

















من اعمال موشيه صفدي












​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يناير 2018)

الفريمات Frames

جميل اللعب بالفريمات frames الضخمة....
وكأنها تحتوي 
فتأتي الكتل من تحتها بفراغات واتجاهات مختلفة...
ثم يكرر الفريمات بإختلاف في أجزاء اخري من المشروع...
أو حتي ممكن في البوابات و البرجولات....
ولا يمل المشاهد أو المستخدم أو المعماري من إستخدامها...
ويمكن أيضا إستخدامها في الدلالة علي مبني ما أو مدخل ما....او حتي توجيه للماشي بالممرات تحت البرجولات....
وحتي وجودها لطيف و مبهر في تصميم المعارض من ديكور داخلي....كل ديكور يعبر عن منتج أو مصنع أو بلد ما...
لأننا كثيرا في تصميم المعارض بنحتار في تصميم الديكور...
فالفريمات تعطي شعور بالاحتواء أو الحضن...فربما يقتبس المصمم المشاعر الأنسانية في تصميمه...
فمنها ايضا التضاد و التردد و التكرار و الأحتواء والتوحد و الدلع و الغموض و التشتت والألمام وهناك التمركز...
و هناك ايضا عائلية الألوان و أيضا في عائلية الكتل و في المواد و الملمس و التكوين ....
وهناك التقابل ....كتل تتقابل مع كتل أو تتبادل ....وهناك التفاعل....مثلا كنل تتوجه مع بعضها في اتجاه مختلف عن باقي المشروع...
هناك المئات من المشاعر أضيفت في عمارة العصر لتمييزها عن عمارات الصناديق وتفاصيل العصور الأخري...
وربما الأحداث و التاريخ و الحروب لها عامل وتأثير...
وايضا هذا العصر به قيود التكنولوجيا و سيطرتها علي الحواس...
أنها رغبة إنسانية ومطلب للتحرر و التعبير .....عبر و يعبر عنه ايضا المعماريين ...
وكانت زها حديد رحمها الله ...الأكثر تعبيرا وحب لهذا الفن الجميل....










​

​​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يناير 2018)

كل صورة وكل مشروع بيكون فيه فكر مصمم و توهج موهبته ....

دار اوبرا تشوهاى بالصين 
من تصميم Speirs + Major
المصمم ربط المباني مختلفة الأتجاهات...بتوجيه علي منطقة ساحة المنتصف وبها الممرات المتموجة وليس علي مركز واحد....
وكأنها نقطة مش فاكر بيسموها ايه و فين

في الأتزان أو التمركز....?!
هل cg?! احتمال
حد فاكر ...
وكان الكتل الصغيرة بترد علي الكتل الكبيرة....
في انسجام واتزان....وتنوع الكتل حسب التصميم و علاقته بالحلول الداخلية....
وكأنها قطيع من الكائنات المعمارية....
أو رغبة معمارية في استيحاءات طبيعية ....لتحقق استئناس في مباني المشروع .....في اتزان
هذا الأتزان بيجعل كل اللقطات المناظير مختلفة و جميلة من اي زاوية ...سواء عين طائر ...بني ادم ....نملة
والمبني الأعلي لاندمارك المشروع مطل علي البحر....
















​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يناير 2018)

ازاي ادرس مشروع امامي ....او كتاب .....او اي بحث

الأفضل ألا اغرق بين التفاصيل والخطوط اللي امامي....
فمثلا لو بتفرج علي اي مشروع عشان استفيد منه....
اعمل حوار بينك وبين نفسك كالتالي: من غير متحور





ممكن اشوف الفكرة و الكونسبت له....
اشوف المداخل والمخرج ومواقف السيارات
عناصر الأتصال الرأسي من سلالم ومصاعد
الممرات أو الكوريدورز الموجودة
الكتل وعلاقاتها
فكرة سريعة بالأحساس عن المساحات والأستخدامات المختلفة.....
كل ما حأفهم حاجة حأكسب ثقة وقدرة علي تحليل أكثر...
ممكن برضه القي نظرة عن الدراسات الموجودة وازاي استفيد منها في مشروعي....

ابدء....ومتقفش في اللي قدامك....من مشروع أو كتاب أو بحث...
ولا تتوهه في التفاصيل الغير مفيدة...او الخطوط الكثيرة...او للكتب والبحوث في كلماته الكثيرة....
ممكن اطلع أيضا علي الفهرس للقراءه سريعا...

البحث عموما و فهم اي مشروع خصوصا بيطور معاك خلال السنين....
فتقراءه كما تقراء موضوع بالفيس....

بيحتاج بدء....ثم تحليل أو تفصيص لاجزاءه فيسهل فهمه....
التفصيص ده فن كبير.... مفروض يدرس كمادة لوحده بكليات العمارة...
ازاي احلل وافصص اي معلومات أو مشاريع...

في كمان شعور عفوا غبي سعات
ساعات بنتحجج ونحس بأحباط من عدم الفهم ١٠٠%.....محدش بيفهم ١٠٠% كده حتي استاذك في الجامعة...
فبنحب نفهم كل كل كل حاجة ودي أكبر عائق....

افهم ولو حاجة...او ٢ أو ١٠ يبقي كده استفدت برضه.....
وافتح مشروع غيرة وافهم عدة حاجات... 
يعني فرضا لو كل ساعة حتجمع ٥ حاجات...ففي اليوم ٤٠ حاجة....وحتي لو عندي وقت وماأستفدت ...الوقت اللي بعده حتفهم وأسرع....
وهكذا....حيصبح خلال اسبوع حتكون جمعت مئات الحاجات يعني عندك مشروع للبدء جاهز علي الأمتياز.....





​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يناير 2018)

الدراسات و الأفكار و الكونسبت في مشروعك....

جميل ان طلاب سنة اولي وثانية وثلاثة انهم يبحثوا في أفكار مشاريع بكالوريوس 
فهي قفزة جريئة مميزة ومش بتلك الصعوبة....
مثل ما بنبحث نحن بمشاريع المعماريين العالميين ونحللها ونفصصها....وهم مستوياتهم عالمية 

الكلام ده بقالنا أكثر من 5سنوات بنقوم بيه وحتلاقيه في هذا اللينك مختصر
https://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=576363


وايضا بلينك موضوعات أعجبتني وهو موسع في 600 صفحة شيقة وسهلة حتي لطالب الثانوى...وليس عمارةhttps://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=374822&page=513

في نقطة مهمة ثانية كلما بحثت أكثر وأعمق ستجد المعادن النفيسة والأبهارات المشروع في أعماق البحث الأكثر....
وكلما بحثت أكثر تجد حتي بترول مشروعك والمحرك له....

مش بس بيأثر علي مصحح المشروع...الأهم يتأثر عليك وعلي حماسك و طاقتك في المشروع.....

فكلما كنت سعيد بالأفكار و الكونسبت كلما كان الكلام ده ليظهر في كل خط ونقطة في المشروع....

عمله زي مثلا عروسة بتستعد لزفافها فجيبة احسن واحدة بتاعة مكياج واخري مصممة الفستان وبرضة البوكية ....
هي تجميع لابهارات مختلفة جنب بعضها لتشكل الصورة النهائية....

الكلام ده مبيتمش في آخر المشروع.....لا ...من اول ساعة في المشروع.....






​​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يناير 2018)

دراسات اللي قبل المشروع 

عمله وكأنك تضع مئات من النقاط المختلفة في الهواء.....
ثم وكأنك ترسم خطوط بين تلك النقاط لترسم خطوط المشروع
وكلما زادت تلك النقاط كلما كان مشروعك أكثر وضوح ورؤية وثبات....
ويستشعر ذلك كل من يرى المشروع حتي المصحح...

بل كلما زاد البحث و الدراسات كلما كان المشروع أقرب للامتياز و التمييز...
ولكن لازال عدم الأهتمام كافي بها إلا أصحاب الأمتياز ...

أنها معايشة و حب للمشروع تجمع فيه بالبحث في جوجل و جوجل ايميج google images 
و حتي الكتب والمجلات الكثير من اللقطات و التمييزات والأبهارات بجانب طبعا الوظيفة...
وكلهم ينسجمون ويتناسقون و يتفاعلون ليشكلوا المشروع....
ولا مانع من اقتباسات الأجزاء المختلفة و الأفكار المتنوعة....
من اي عدد من المشروعات وحتي كمان المشاريع المختلفة عن مشروعك وكمان من أعمال المعماريين العالميين...
ومن اختزانات رؤية الأعمال والمباني المعمارية....

أو كما قال لنا الأساتذة الدكاتره فتوح و فاروق الجوهري بعين شمس هي أشبه بتجميع بوكية من الورود....
وهناك من لا يتفاعل مع هذا الكلام فتجد تقديراته قليلة ضعيفة في المشروع...







​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 يناير 2018)

لما تعمل دراسات لأي مشروع ....

المشكلة كتيير منا بيعتبرها حاجة لازم يخلص منها للكلية و الدكاتره...
بس هي غير كده خالص...الدراسات هي محرك المشروع وطريقة تحليله وتفصيصه....
حتي يسهل ويصبح العجينة الطرية فيسهل تشكيله و تجميعه.....
وبدون ذلك سيصبح المشروع غامض ولغز محير للمصمم....
و حيفضل يدور حول نفسه ويرجع مرة اخري لنقطة البداية...
فالأحسن اعمل الدراسات دي لك و للمشروع...
وخلالها أجمع نقاط مختلفة للمشروع...مش فقط المساحات والأستخدامات و الوظيفية...
وطبيعة الأرض و المستخدمين....والمداخل والمخرج ومواقف السيارات.....
وعناصر الأتصال الأفقي من ممارات وعناصر اتصال راسى من سلالم ومصاعد....المطلوبة في المشروع...
لا كمان أجمع طريقة الأخراج وأسلوبه...
الدراسات اللي حتضعها واللي مش حتضعها بالمشروع....

وحتى أجمع من صور النت المناظير الداخلية والخارجية وحتي صور الأثاث و الديكور
هناك الالالف منها بالنت سهلة و جاهزة....ممكن توفر وقت ومجهود رهيب....
وتعتبر ذكاء من المصمم و بتلاقي استحسان من مصحح المشروع....

طبع مش اي صور وخلاص...لازم تحسن الأختيار وتناسقها مع بعضها 
ومع المشروع و الفكرة....

مثال....ممكن حد يكون عايز يعمل منظور داخلي اصالة متعددة الأغراض علشان
يرسمها منظور ويرندرها كبعا حتأخذ وقت كبير....وهو ممكن يختصرها بذكاء 
بحسن اختيارها من النت وربطها بالتصميم....
وهكذا حتي للاثاث واللاندسكيب....وغيره...​​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 فبراير 2018)

كتاب مميز...يساعدك لعمل رسومات تنفيذية كاملة 
شرح مفصل لعمل الرسومات التوضيحية والتفصيلية وشامل عن تعلم التصميمات التنفيذية




https://goo.gl/x4GF7y






​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 فبراير 2018)

سامح عبداللطيف 
الكلام ده كبير يا جماعه






​​
​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 فبراير 2018)

Gasser Mostafa
.
CLASSIC VS MODERN 
RESIDENTIAL BUILDING IN NASR CITY -CAIRO -EGYPT

3D MAX MODEL- VRAY RENDER ENGINE 







​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 فبراير 2018)

نادر لما تلاقي مدخل أو بوابة لمدينة في مصر متصممه كويس....
مع ان أقل طالب عمارة في أي جامعة أقاليم وفي سنة اولي كمان
يقدر يعمل تصميم مميز يعبر عن المدينة
ويفتح نفس الناس اللي بتمر علي التصميم....
المشكلة مفيش مسئول حابب يستفيد من أمكانيات و ببلاش في مدينته
.
مدخل مركز منفلوط الجديد
كورة محطوطه فسلطانيه 
فديل مكوك فضائي
مرفوعين علي مسلة فرعونيه​قمه اندماج الحاجات










​

​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 فبراير 2018)

المدير الفاشل :
هو المدير اللي بينجح في تحويل موظف بيساعد في تطوير الشركة
لموظف " جاي ياكل عيش " .








​​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 فبراير 2018)

بنت سواق الميكروباص.











في كليه الطب جامعه الاسكندرية تدخل الدكتوره المدرج رقم 7
الدكتوره : السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جميع الطلبه في صوت واحد: وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الدكتورة : ازيكم عاملين ايه؟ كل عام وانتم بخير وصحه وسلامه.. النهارده اول يوم دراسي في الترم الثاني ومن حسن حظي اني هكون معاكم الترم ده….. قبل ما اعرفكم بنفسي او اقول اي حاجه… احب اقولكم ان اي حد ظروفه صعبه او مش هيعرف يشتري الكتاب بتاعي يكتبلي ورقه بعد المحاضرة ويبعتهالي مكتبي وانا هنعفيه من شراء الكتاب بإذن الله
فرد احد الطلاب قائلاً :ازاي يا دكتورة… ده كل الدكاتره اللي قبل حضرتك قالولنا اللي مش هيشتري الكتب هيسقط في أعمال السنة
الدكتورة بابتسامة: انا مليش دعوه بحد انا بتكلم عن كتابي انا
رد أحد الطلاب ضاحكاً: كده يا دكتوره كل الطلبه هتبقي ظروفها صعبه ومفيش حد هيشتري الكتاب خالص
ضحكت الدكتورة قائلة: مفيش مشكلة انا مسامحه و هحكيلكم قصه حلوه بما انها اول محاضرة ليا معاكم وانا مش بحب اشرح فيها بحب اتعرف فيها على الطلبه اللي عندي..
ثم بدأت تقص عليهم
من 20 سنة قبل انتو ما تتولدو وتشرفو على الدنيا كان فيه سواق ميكروباص اسمه احمد عبد التواب عنده بنت في اولي طب في سنكم بالظبط
………………
عم احمد سواق الميكروباص لابنته : يلا بقي زمان الميكروباص الموتور بتاعه سخن بره… انا مشغلها من ساعتها… يلا عشان اوصلك
فاطمه: يالا يااحل اب في الدنيا
عم احمد: تحبي اجي اخدك الساعه كام يا بنتي
فاطمه: لسه مش عارفه عندي محاضرات ايه وهطلع امتي… هبقي اطلع من الكليه واجيلك في الموقف
عم احمد: خلاص يا فاطمه يا بنتي هستناكي ان شاء الله
……………
نزلت فاطمه علي كليتها وذهب عم احمد بسيارته القديمة موقف اسكندريه دمنهور ليأخذ دوره
………… ………
عم جلال السواق قائلاً لعم احمد: ازيك يا ابو الدكتوره
عم احمد بابتسامة: الحمد لله يا عم جلال يا راجل يا طيب… انا دوري الكام
عم جلال: دورك الخامس ان شاء الله يا اسطي
والنهارده مفيش عجل كتير لان الجو وحش و شكلها هتمطر كتير
عم احمد: يلا الحمد لله… المطر ده رزق… فرصه اشتغل النهارده واسهر شويه…
عم جلال: ربنا معاك يا احمد
………………
وتمر الساعات وتخرج فاطمة من الكليه وتذهب الموقف الي والدها الذي يأخذها في الميكروباص مع الركاب ليوصلها لبيتهم الصغير جداً في دمنهور… وفي الطريق تحدث فاطمه والدها وتقول له… انها تحتاج 350 جنيه في الغد لكي تشتري بعض الكتب ولشراء جهاز قياس الضغط وبالطو ابيض… فيرد عم احمد قائلاً: لازم بكرا بكرا يا بنتي
فاطمه: اه والله يا بابا الدكاتره اللي طلبو مننا كده
عم احمد وهو لا يعرف كيف يدبر المبلغ: ربنا يسهل الحال يا بنتي …. خلاص روحي البيت اتغدى انتي وذاكري وانا هسهر شوية في الشغل
فاطمه بخوف: بلاش النهارده يا بابا الجو وحش وشتا جامد
عم احمد: ربنا هو الحافظ يا بنتي
ثم انزل الركاب في موقف دمنهور واوصل فاطمه الي المنزل وذهب الي الموقف مرة اخرى.
………………………
موقف دمنهور كان خاليا تماماً من السيارات التي تذهب إلى اسكندريه والركاب كثيرون...حمل عم احمد الميكروباص واتجه إلى موقف اسكندرية فوجد الموقف خاليا من السيارات ايضاً لسوء الأحوال الجوية.
ظل عم احمد يحمل الركاب في سيارته من العصر حتى الساعه الثانيه صباحا..
حتي لم أي ركاب في موقف اسكندريه لينقلهم لدمنهور فاضطر ان يمشي بسيارته فارغة دون اي ركاب بعد ان جمع لابنته فاطمة 200
جنيه فقط من الفلوس التي طلبتها منه.. وفي الطريق وقف احد الرجال مرتديا بدلة سوداء وقميص ازرق وكرافتة بيضاء يشاور لسيارة عم احمد وكأنه يستغيث به… وقف عم احمد بالميكروباص. فقال له الرجل: ممكن توصلني دمنهور وهديلك اللي انت عاوزه
فأسرع عم أحمد قائلاً له: اركب يا استاذ الله يكرمك بس من المطر ده ونتفاهم جوا
ركب الرجل بجانب عم أحمد في الامام فقال له الرجل: معلش يا اسطى انا مش معايا فلوس ممكن توديني لحد البيت وهحاسبك والله.
لم ينظر عم احمد الي بدلة الرجل الغاليه ولا لشياكته واناقته ويتساءل كيف لرجل مثله يلبس اغلي الملابس وليس معه اي فلوس.. وإنما قال له: فلوس ايه بس يا استاذ ربنا يحفظك.
نظر الرجل لعم أحمد وقال له: وانا مروح طلع عليا شويه بلطجيه سرقو عربيتي ورموني مكان ما لاقتني كده.
عم احمد بدهشة: معقولة… طب نروح نعمل محضر يا استاذ
رد الرجل قائلاً: محتاج بس اروح البيت اغير هدومي واطمن زوجتي واولادي واطلع على القسم اعمل محضر بالواقعة.
عم احمد: مش مهم العربيه ومش مهم اي شئ المهم انك بخير… الفلوس بتروح وتيجي يا استاذ.
ولما وصل عم احمد إلى دمنهور واتجه إلى بيت الرجل ليوصله الى باب بيته.
قال له الرجل: استناني بالله عليك يا احمد هغير هدومي واجي معاك القسم اعمل بلاغ بسرقة العربيه.
عم احمد: حاضر انا في انتظارك يا بيه
دخل الرجل وبعد أقل من دقيقة سمع عم احمد صوت الرجل وهو يصرخ الحقني يا عم احمد الحقني..
جري عم احمد الي البيت مسرعاً: في ايه يا بيه.. في ايه؟
الرجل وهو مرعوب: انبوبه الغاز مسربة وزوجتي واولادي غايبين عن الوعي… انقلهم معايا للعربية بسرعه..
فأخذ عم احمد الطفلين مسرعاً الي الميكروباص وحمل الرجل زوجته الي السياره واتجهو إلى مستشفى دمنهور.. وتم انقاذهما.. خرج الرجل بعد أن حمد الله كثيراً وهو يقول لعم احمد: انا مديون ليك بحياتي انا تحت امرك في اي وقت.. ثم أخرج بعض الفلوس لعم احمد فرفضها عم احمد قائلاً: يا بيه والله ما انا واخد حاجه… حتي لو ما كانتش عربيتك مسروقة أو حصل اللي حصل مكنتش هاخد منك فلوس برده.. عارف ليه يا بيه؟
فاستغرب الرجل قائلاً: ليه يا عم احمد؟
فقال عم احمد: انا اشتريت الميكروباص ده من 20 سنه.. زوجتي فرحت بيه اووووووووي الله يرحمها واتفقت معايا ان كل يوم وانا مروح اخر حمولة تبقي لوجه الله علشان ربنا يحفظني ويحفظ طريقي ويبعد عني ولاد الحرام..
ولما سالتها اشمعني اخر حموله؟ قالتلي عشان الليل وحش وصعب علي الغريب.
الله يرحمها يارب… عارف يا بيه اللي يشوف الميكروباص بتاعي مهكع كده يقرف يركب فيه ويقول مش هيطلع من الموقف اساساً… بس الحقيقه اني من يوم ما اشتريت الميكروباص ده وهو ما تعطلش غير مرتين والله يا استاذ من 20 سنه.
الرجل وهو في دهشة: ياااه انت راجل جميل اووووووووي يا عم احمد.. طيب ممكن تقولي اسمك ايه بالكامل لو مش عاوز تاخد فلوس اكيد مش هترفض اني اكون اخوك.
فرد عم احمد قائلاً: ده شرف ليا يا بيه والله… انا اسمي احمد عبد التواب اسماعيل احمد.
فقال له الرجل مبتسماً: وبنتك اللي كانت في الصوره دي اسمها فاطمه.
قال عم احمد: ايوه يا بيه.
الرجل: عندك اولاد غيرها؟
عم احمد: لا يا بيه؟
الرجل: طيب انت عرفت بيتي يا عم احمد ممكن تبقي تيجي تزورنا انت وبنتك بما اننا بقينا اهل.
عم احمد: ان شاء الله هنيجي علشان نطمن علي المدام والأولاد.
الرجل: إن شاء الله هستناك
……………………
ثم ذهب عم احمد الي فاطمة ابنته وقص لها ما حدث.. فقالت له فاطمة: معقوله يا بابا ما جمعتش غير 200 جنيه من 350 جنيه وكمان ربنا يرزقك بشغل وماتخدش منه فلوس ؟؟؟ ده انا ممكن اسقط بكرا في الكليه في أعمال السنة.
عم احمد: اسمعيني يا بنتي.. اللي وصلك لكلية الطب وحفظك ليا.. حمولة اخر الليل اللي بطلعها لله دي.. ومش معنى ان كان رزقها كتير اني ابص علي رزق انا طلعته لله وانا عارف انه هيعوضني أضعافه…
فاطمه بعد ان شعرت انها اخطات: … سامحني يا بابا بس انا خايفه بكرا اوووي.. ونفسي افرحك بيا واخليك تشوفني أكبر دكتوره.
عم احمد: ان شاء الله خير يا بنتي… روحي كليتك بكرا وادفعي ال 200 جنيه وسيبيها على ربنا.
فاطمه: ونعم بالله يا بابا.
……………………
ثم جاء اليوم الثاني وذهبت فاطمه الي كليتها وفي المحاضرة الاولي. دخل أحد العمال واستاذن من الدكتور الذي يشرح المحاضرة وقال: الطالبة فاطمة أحمد عبد التواب اسماعيل احمد.
فقامت فاطمة وهي خائفة: انا
فقال لها: اتفضلي معايا عميد الكلية عاوزك.
اتجهت فاطمه الي غرفه عميد الكلية وهي مرعوبه.. لماذا ارسل لها عميد الكلية؟ كانت ضربات قلبها تتسارع ويعلو صوتها لدرجه انها كانت تسمعها حتي وصلت الي غرفه عميد الكلية وقال لها: انتي فاطمه احمد عبد التواب اسماعيل احمد.
فقالت له: ايوه؟
فقال لها وهو يبتسم : انا عارف. باباكى بيشتغل علي ميكروباص في موقف اسكندريه دمنهور مش كده ؟
فقالت له باستغراب: ايوه.. ابويا جراله حاجه.
فقال لها عميد الكلية: الحقيقه لاء بس اولادي وزوجتي اللي كان هيجرالهم حاجه لو ما كنتش قابلت باباكي امبارح بالليل بعد عربيتي ما اتسرقت.
فقالت له فاطمة بدهشة: هو حضرتك الراجل اللي ركب مع ابويا امبارح وزوجتك واولادك كانو هيتخنقو من انبوبه البوتاجاز.
فابتسم عميد الكلية قائلاً: ايوه انا…. شوفتي بقي.
وهستناكي تشرفينا النهارده انتي وبابا في البيت.
فاطمه بعد ان اصبحت في قمة سعادتها.. ان شاء الله حاضر يا فندم.
وبعد ان شكرها كثيراً استأذنته فاطمه للذهاب لتكمل المحاضرة وبينما هي في اتجاهها لتخرج من باب غرفته قال لها: فاطمه
فنظرت له قائله: أيوة يا فندم.
فقال لها: دي كتب السنه دي وده بالطو وده جهاز قياس الضغط.. خديهم ولو احتاجتي اي حاجه انا زي بابا بالظبط فاهمه.
فخجلت منه فاطمه كثيراً وحاولت تكراراً رفض الكتب وما قدمه لها ولكنه رفض واصر بشدة.
………………………
بعد ان قصت الدكتورة لطلبه المدرج قصه بنت سواق الميكروباص قالت لهم: دلوقتي بقي نتعرف ببعض… 
انا الدكتوره فاطمه احمد عبد التواب اسماعيل احمد.. 
بنت سواق الميكروباص
....................
​




​​


----------



## أنا معماري (13 فبراير 2018)

رأيكم ايه في التصميم؟
MODERN DESIGN CONCEPT
MASJED LOCATED IN NEW -CAIRO 5TH STATEMENT 
3DMAX -VRAY-PHOTOSHOP 













​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 فبراير 2018)

لا شئ يُضاهي أحساس طالب عمارة بعد تسليم المشروع 





DeZone








​


----------



## أنا معماري (22 فبراير 2018)

جميل و جديد فكرة لونين أو 2 textures في المطبخ....
الخشبي و الأبيض...​​

































​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 فبراير 2018)

لحل مشكلة كثافة الحديد
استخدام طريقة الحزم bundle وذلك بجمع سيخين أو أكثر مع بعضهم...​لكن يتم اللجوء لهذه الحالة عندما يكون عدد الاسياخ كثيرة وخوفا من التعشيش فبيكون السخين او الثلاثة متلاصقين شغالين مع بعض



​

​

​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 فبراير 2018)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 فبراير 2018)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 فبراير 2018)

Stone Bird












​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 فبراير 2018)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 فبراير 2018)

Dubai aswaq el jumera













​


----------



## أنا معماري (23 فبراير 2018)

ذهب عامل إلى الصيدلية وقال للصيدلي: هل لديك مرهم للأسمنت؟
فضحك الصيدلي منه ساخرًا وقال له نعم لدينا، ولدينا مرهم للحجر وللحديد.
هل تريد نوعية ممتازة مستوردة أم نوعية عاديّة مصنوعة في البلاد؟فقال الرجل: اعطني النوعية الممتازة المستوردة.​ردّ عليه الصيدلي ساخرًا: إنّها غالية، أقول لك ذلك مقدّمًا. ثمّ انهمر ضاحكًا.رفع العامل يديه أمام الصيدلي وقال له: إنّي عامل أشتغل في الاسمنت،
وقد علق الاسمنت في يديّ ولا أستطيع أن ألمس وجه ابنتي الصغيرة لكي أداعبها.
إذا كانت النوعية الممتازة المستوردة التي لديك تزيل هذا الاسمنت، فاعطني إياها وسأتدبّر ثمنها.تجمّدت الضحكات الساخرة للصيدلي على شفتيه ورأى نفسه حقيرّا صغيرًا کما لم یراها من قبل.
فهو لم يحضن أطفاله منذ زمن ولم يدللهم
ولم يحن عليهم ابداالفقر فقر القلوب وليس الجيوب.





​

​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 فبراير 2018)

العمارة المستدامة أو العمارة الخضراء 
هو مصطلح عام يصف تقنيات التصميم الواعي بيئيا في مجال الهندسة المعمارية. 

وهي عملية تصميم المباني بأسلوب يحترم البيئة مع الاخذ في الاعتبار
تقليل استهلاك الطاقة والمواد والموارد 
مع تقليل تاثيرات الإنشاء والاستعمال على البيئة
مع تنظيم الانسجام مع الطبيعة. 

تم تأطير العمارة المستدامة من جانب أكبر من خلال مناقشة القضايا الملحة 
اقتصاديا وسياسيا في عالمنا. على نطاق واسع، 
تسعى العمارة المستدامة إلى التقليل من الآثار البيئية السلبية 
في المباني من خلال تعزيز كفاءة استخدام المواد والطاقة والفضاء. 
ببساطة أكثر، فإن فكرة الاستدامة، أو التصميم البئي، 
هو ضمان أن تكون نشاطاتنا وقراراتنا لا تمنع الفرص عن الأجيال المقبلة.
[1] ويمكن استخدام هذا المصطلح لوصف الطاقة في التصميم المبنية والواعية بيئيا.
[2] أي أن الاستدامة تعني عدم استنزاف الموارد الطبيعية 
لضمان دوامها و استمراريتها للأجيال القادمة.
وعليه، فإن العمارة المستدامة تعني تصميم مباني تستهلك مياه و طاقة و مواد طبيعية أقل ما يمكن عن طريق إعادة معالجة مياه الصرف و استخدامها لري الحديقة واستخدام التقنيات الحديثة بحيث يتم أوتوماتيكيا توفير استهلاك الطاقة المستخدمة في المبني لأعمال التبريد والتكييف والإضاءة 

و كذلك استخدام مواد بناء ناتجة عن اعادة تدوير منتجات سابقة أو أن هذه المواد بذاتها يمكن اعادة تدويرها لاحقا عند انتهاء صلاحيتها بالمبني.








​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 فبراير 2018)

10 صور





Many stair's shapes




اشكال سلالم رائعه













































































​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 فبراير 2018)

شغل نحاته اسمنتية ... انا شايفه احسن من ال grc ايه رأيكم مع العلم اول مره اشتغله
​​*Mina Karam*



​​
​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 فبراير 2018)

4 صور




مكتب كليوباترا للسياحة ..
Hany Aly



























​​



​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 فبراير 2018)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (24 فبراير 2018)

[video=youtube;3k9phXv-vdU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=764&v=3k9phXv-vdU[/video]
​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 فبراير 2018)

هل هو تصميم معماري أم رقصة معمارية علي إيقاع العصر؟
وكوبري لينك يربط بينهما






​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 فبراير 2018)

كل مصمم له لمسته وزوقه....ولحظات أبداعاته وإن كانت قليله





​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 فبراير 2018)

9 صور




A shopping mall project by Eduard Galkin




































































​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 فبراير 2018)

أسس التصميم وعناصره:

سأتحدث عن موضوع هاام جدا قد لايولي له المصمم المبتدئ او الحريف اي اهتمام 
وهذا هو سبب جمودنا على موديلات تصميميه أكل عليها الزمن وشرب ..
فنجد اهتماماً بالالوان لايضاهيه اهتمام ونجد خلفيات مايسمى بالدجتل وبدون اي دراسة (خلطه) من الصور والخطوط
كما نجد بروشورات مليئة بالكلمات المتداخله اللتي اصبحت كالطلاسم واصبح يصعب على القارئ تتبعها .. 
كم اصبحت التصاميم مسرحاً لاستعراض الصور والخطوط
مقابل تشجيع اتوماتيكي لكل من يشارك بأي تصميم .


اخي المصمم..
اذا اردت الابداع فاسلك طريقا خاصا بك وضع في الحسبان هذه الاسس والعناصر الهامه جداً
في صناعة تصميم يتميز بالعلم والحرفنه .. 

في الحقيقه ان عناصر التصميم هي :
1ـ الخط .. وأقصد به اثر القلم وتحركاته على الصفحه ابتداء من النقطة .
2ـ اللون .. الناتج عن انعكاس النور على الاشياء .
3ـ الحجم .. ويقصد به بالضبط احجام الاشكال الى جانب بعضها البعض ومراعات البعيد والقريب (المنظور) .
4ـ القيمه .. ويقصد بها القيمه اللونيه وكذلك الخطيه .. الخ وتختلف عن الفقره 2 
حيث ان اللون عنصر والقيمه اللونيه تشق طريق اخر من جهة ثقل وخفة وانفتاح واعتام اللون .
5ـ الشكل ... ويقصد به شكل التصميم داخل مساحة العمل وهو ايضا ما يسمى (التكوين) 
وتعتمد قوة التصميم على تكوينه والتكوين هو شكل ترتيب العناصر في العمل او التصميم
وهناك تكوينات عده اذكر منها

وطريقة توزيعه هي جعل الاشكال الكبيره والثقيله في الاسفل وجعل الاشكال الصغيره
في الاعلا بالترتيب حسب الحجم والكثافة اللونيه وفصيلة اللون الخ

6ـ الكتله .. وتبين اثقال الاشكال في العمل الفني وتنسيق كل شكل على حسب ثقله 
فهو بناء على ثقله القيمي له مكان مخصص او مناسب جدا في العمل ,, اذا وجد به كان 
وجوده اقوى واثر ايجابيا على قوة العمل بشكل عام .
7ـ الفراغ .. ولولاه لما اتضحت لنا ابعاد التصميم والاشكال اللتي يحتوي عليها التصميم
و اوصي بتفعيل هذا العنصر في التصاميم فهو الاهم لابراز الاشكال واعطاء التصميم ابعاد بصريه رائعه .
8ـ الملمس .. وقد يتسائل احداً عن هذا العنصر وكيفية ايجاده في اللوحه ؟ واقول له :
انك حين تحضر صوره فهي تحتفظ بملمسها البصري وليس اللمس باليد فصورة الخيش
مثلا اكرمكم الله يشعر النضر بخشونتها وصورة التفاحه مثلا يشعر البصر بملمسها الناعم 
وهذا المقصود بالملمس ,, وهو يلعب دور لا يقل اهميه من دور الفراغ .


اما اسس التصميم فهي كالتالي :
الاتزان .. هام جداً جداً وليس شرطاً على كل التصاميم ويحدث الاتزان أيها الاخوه بطرق كثيره
منها اللون و بالتكوين و بالكتله .... الخ .
الانسجام .. ويقصد به انسجام العناصر الموجوده في التصميم مع بعضها البعض .
الايقاع .. وهناك ايقاعات كثيره منها الايقاع اللوني والايقاع الخطي .
التكرار .. والمقصود به تكرار شكل واحد ايا كان ويعتمد جماله على نوع الخط المستخدم 
واقصد هنا الخط الوهمي الذي توزع عليه العناصر او العنصر المكرر فقد يكون خط متموج او افقي او دائري الخ .
الوحده .. ويقصد بها وحده وتجانس العناصر المستخدمه في التصميم
التماثل .. ويقصد به تماثل جزء معين من التصميم مع جزء اخر
وهذا يعود بنا الى الاتزان فالاتزان والتماثل صديقان حميمان رغم الاختلاف الكبير
بينهما فالتماثل يحقق الاتزان لكن الاتزان لايحقق التماثل .

نقطه اخيره اضيفها لمصممي البروشورات والاعلانات التجاريه اضافة الى ماذكرت اعلاه التصميم الناجح 
هو التصميم الذي يبرمجه المتلقي في ثواني وهذي لعبتك كمصمم .. كيف ؟
اولا ... الاختصار الشديد في اللون والنص والابتعاد نهائيا عن تفاصيل الحدث فيجب علينا 
ان نفرق بين انواع الاعلانات هناك اعلانات للشوارع وهذي اللي اقصدها 
وهناك اعلانات داخل الصالات مغلقه وهي اللتي بامكانك ان تفصل فيها و تضيف التفاصيل

لذا اقترح عليك كمصمم ان تسأل عن مكان التصميم الذي سيوضع فيه ليتسنى لك تحقيق نجاح باهر فيه
فإذا كان سيعرض في الشارع فاختصر بشكل شديد في اللون والخط والصور والتفاصيل .. 
أما إذا كان داخلي في المسجد مثلاً فلك ان تفصل فيها كما اردت وتضيف ماتشاء .


ولو سألت لماذ ؟
اقول لك .. ان المشاهد لها في المسجد لديه الوقت الكافي لللاستفاده من مادة الاعلان
وكذلك الاستمتاع بجمال الوانه وحبكته التصميميه اما المشاهد لتصاميمك في الشارع 
فهو لايريد منك سوى التنويه او الابلاغ عن (وش السالفه فقط) وليس لديه وقت للخوض في دهاليز التصميم 
لذا .. اجعل تصميمك الخارجي يصل الى المتلقي في ثواني ليكون وقعه اكبر على المتلقي

اخي المصمم .. ان إلمامك بهذه الاسس والعناصر يعد من اهم الضروريات ويحقق لك نجاحات كبيره في تصميمك
ويجعلك اكبر قدره على التلاعب بامزجة الناس والتأثير عليهم وهذا اهم مافي التصميم .
بالنسبه للتصاميم الناعمه كتصاميم الافراح وكروت المعايدات والحب والشعر فهي خاضعه ايضا 
لهذه الاسس والعناصر اذا اراد صاحب التصميم ان يحلق في عالم خالي من النسيان .





​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 فبراير 2018)

هل شغل اللحام بين الأسياخ شغل صح ولا غلط؟!
.
الأجابات:
شغل مرفوض اللحام ممنوع الا في ظروف وشروط خاصة
.
الصح أنه يتوصل بكبلر
.
طبعا غلط جداااااا ويستبدل مكانها كابلر يتم صناعته من حديد صب يتقلوظ من الناحيتين 
وكذالك الاسياخ تتقلوظ ويتربط ربط بدراع عزم لحد ما يقفل تماما ال 10 سم القلوظه . 
ودا يستخدم لتوفير الهدر في حديد في حال المنشآت العاليه او المنشآت كثيرة الاعمدة




















​​​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 فبراير 2018)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 فبراير 2018)

- انت عامل concept في مشروعك ولا لا ؟
- مش عارف 
- انت بتهرج يابني ؟ ماهو يا اما عامل يا مش عامل
- مش يمكن بعد ما اخلص المشروع الاقيله concept 





​


----------



## أنا معماري (26 فبراير 2018)

طالب عمارة عن التصميمات التنفيذية يتحدث















​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 فبراير 2018)

لكل الناس الي بتدور علي مشاريع مختلفة dwg مطارات - مستشفيات - مراكز ثقافية - ترفيهية - رياضية - مستشفيات - مباني ادارية - ......
اكبر تجميعة لمشاريع معمارية مميزه ممكن تفيدك ****
#شير و عرف اصحابك ***
___________________________________
أ-موسوعة الاتوكاد المعماري
1-تصميم معماري
(مطارات)
ملف اتوكاد لمحطة ركاب بمطار
http://gt-urls.com/7HkB9Sjb
(سكني)
ملف اتوكاد شامل لتصميم فيلا الحمايمي (هام جدا)
http://gt-urls.com/HRZ4FT
(مباني معارض)
ملف اتوكاد لتصميم معرض سيارات
http://gt-urls.com/6djTFtY
(مباني ادارية)
ملف اتوكاد التصميم المعماري لبرج خليفة دبي
http://gt-urls.com/PPMnX0Il
ملف اتوكاد لتصميم مبني اداري - فرش شامل
http://gt-urls.com/isrS25
ملف اتوكاد لتصميم مبني اداري رائع
http://gt-urls.com/7FKlxo39
ملف اتوكاد لتصميم مبني اداري
http://gt-urls.com/mKXHq
ملف اتوكاد لتصميم مبني اداري
http://gt-urls.com/6HxVUZ
(مسارح)
ملف اتوكاد لتصميم مسرح
http://gt-urls.com/IGUaYDW
ملف اتوكاد لمخطط مسرح كامل
http://gt-urls.com/g6aAOSL7
ملف اتوكاد مسرح شامل(هام جدا)
http://gt-urls.com/zHd7P
(مستشفيات)
ملف اتوكاد معماري مستشفي اورام كفر الشيخ
http://gt-urls.com/3L3HFSTM
ملف اتوكاد لحيز معمل تحليل مستشفي
http://gt-urls.com/8VQsc
ملف اتوكاد مستشفي الملك فيصل السعودية
http://gt-urls.com/ZFZAmBAz
ملف اتوكاد لحيز خدمات مستشفي
http://gt-urls.com/vIbQRocS
ملف اتوكاد لحيز غرف عمليات
http://gt-urls.com/ye4zn
ملف اتوكاد عن حيزات مستشفي (هام جدا)
http://gt-urls.com/kGOSjw
(صالة مغطاة)
ملف اتوكاد لمبني صالة مغطاة
http://gt-urls.com/7v8WxF
(ملاعب)
ملف اتوكاد لمشروع ملعب كورة سلة
http://gt-urls.com/PPMnX0Il
ملف اتوكاد لمشروع استاد كامل هام جدا
http://gt-urls.com/tKkow
(فنادق)
ملف اتوكاد لتصميم فندق 5 نجوم
http://gt-urls.com/WYeEEIg
(متاحف)
ملف اتوكاد لتصميم متحف
http://gt-urls.com/4PsXaLGN
(مساجد)
ملف اتوكاد لتصميم مسجد خادم الحرمين الشرفين-بالقطيف
http://gt-urls.com/cBUkUb
(مطاعم)
ملف اتوكاد لتصميم مطعم شامل التفاصيل
http://gt-urls.com/HRZ4FT



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 فبراير 2018)

ساعات المعماري بينساها في مشاريعه

علي احمد عامر
معلومه في سؤال هندسي ,,,,,,,,,,, ماهو الفرق بين فاصل التمدد وفاصل الهبوط في المنشأة الخرسانيه؟
.
فاصل التمدد يبداء من فوق القاعدة مباشرة حتى أنهاية البناء من أعلى بينما فاصل الهبوط يبدأ من القواعد نفسها
.


فاصل تمدد يصمم من اجل تغيرات درجة لحرارة التي تطرأ على المبنى ...
اما فاصل لهبوط من اجل اختلاف الاحمال
.
فاصل التمدد بيتعمل نتيجه تغير ف درجات الحرارة وبيتعمل كل ٣٠ متر ف المباني و ١٢ متر ف الاسوار وبيكون بسمك ٢ سم وبيتحط فوم اما الهبوط فده بيكون نتيجه حاجات كتيرة مبني حديث وجمبه قديم او مبني عالي وجمبه واطي او تغير ف التربه وهكذا وبيتعمل من الاساسات لنهايه المنشأ
.
فاصل الهبوط يؤخذ بين كتلتين عند اختلاف الحمولات بين الكتلتين واختلاف منسوب التاسيس واختلاف نوع التربة اما فاصل التمدد لاسباب تتعلق بالحرارة والرطوبة يؤخذ في المنشات حوالي كل 30 - 45 متر​




​


----------



## أنا معماري (27 فبراير 2018)

عندي كمرة ٢٥ *٧٠ يوجد ٨ صواعد كهربيه هل لها تاثير ع قطاع الكمرة ؟؟
.
الأجابة:
غلط هندسي فضيع حشو الكمره بانابيب الكهرباء بهذا الحجم !! الكمره لن تؤدي وظيفتها المحسوبه..
توزيع الانابيب علي البلاطه وعلي ابعاد كافية ضروري



​​





​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 مارس 2018)

حوالي الف صوره لأفكار مشاريع التخرج ..
Part 1
http://lkky.co/oU39
Part 2
http://lkky.co/RImG
Part 3
http://lkky.co/opTW​​










​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 مارس 2018)

عندما يبدع الحداد




.
من التعليقات
Mohammed Mahmoud Tamam
جميل ماشاء الله . بس ده cnc

.
cnc : القص الأتوماتيك الماكينة
عموما عمل مميز ورائع....في الأختيار و التشطيب 







​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 مارس 2018)

Summer Fouad 





​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 مارس 2018)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 مارس 2018)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 مارس 2018)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 مارس 2018)

Sameh Omar
غلطان...مين قال إن دى بلكونه...
دى مجرد بلاطه عشان تتحط عليها الوحده الخارجيه لجهاز التكييف






​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 مارس 2018)

فن المبالغة


برج الكتب ..
معلم من معالم برلين ..
كل كتاب يحمل اسم من مشاهير ألمانيا العظماء ..





​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 مارس 2018)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 مارس 2018)

لما الواحد يجيب KR في مشروع 








​


----------



## أنا معماري (5 مارس 2018)

تأثير وجمال
البانوهات في التصميم
واللعب بين اللون الأبيض و النسكافيهي





​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مارس 2018)

جمال تغيير التوجية
وتأثير أستخدام المربعات والدوائر
والأفنية الداخلية
وتأثير الممرات التي تربط الكتل

المسقط الأفقي للدور الأرضي لمدرسة هوغوارتس
بسلسلة أفلام Harry Potter ..




​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مارس 2018)

Amazing slabs' design






​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 مارس 2018)

مشاريع #بنوك 

اتوكادالمشروع الاول 
http://3rabshort.com/f6dvnZdL
المشروع الثانى
http://3rabshort.com/fPxC
اسس تصميم المصارف والبنوك 
http://3rabshort.com/7kMZg4b



​
​






​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 مارس 2018)

مركز #اعاده تأهيل اتوكاد

http://www.mediafire.com/file/6fw1hdixe18k9bm/%D9%85%D8%B1%D9%83%D8%B2+%D8%A7%D8%B9%D8%A7%D8%AF%D9%87+%D8%AA%D8%A3%D9%87%D9%8A%D9%84.rar

أو
http://lkky.co/QVbx



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 مارس 2018)

if you are an architect and you could think of people
just the way this man think of his dog , 
only then you can be called an architect !!

\



​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 مارس 2018)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 مارس 2018)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 مارس 2018)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 مارس 2018)

خلي بالك من المقص ياهندسة






​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 مارس 2018)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 مارس 2018)

5 صور



summer fouad
تصميمى لمجلس مغربى صغير فى فيلا 
This is my interior design of a Moroccan room in a villa 
software I used 
3ds Max2017
v ray 3.500
photoshop cs5 









































​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 مارس 2018)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 مارس 2018)

مداخل مميزه Entrances

​​































​


----------



## أنا معماري (21 مارس 2018)

كان نفسي ارفع الفنش بس العمل واقف لحين اختيار درجات النحت اللي هتليق مع العفش
اي استفسار 01150774771
سعر الجداريه 3500
مقاس الجداريه 240*240

الماده المستخدمه
 معجونه جبسيه مع الرمل وبعض الدعامات
المده المستغرقه 4ايام​​

















































​​


----------



## أنا معماري (30 مارس 2018)

6 صور








التصميمات البسيطة التلقائية ساعات بتكون هي المحببة للقلب....
فقط الستائر البيضاء....
و أستخدام رائع لدفء الخشب كعروق....وطبعا غالبا بتكون مجوفة....تأثيرها رائع فوق حمام السباحة و أيضا في الممرات الكوريدور....
ثم تأتي جلسات بألوان الأبيض...مع صفاء الازرق كدرجات المياة ...مطلة علي حمام سباحة...
الزجاج العالي كفتحات لأدخال الإضاءه و أشعة الشمس...
صهاريج إضاءات السقف و الحائط من الفورفورجية و الزجاج بتأثيه الماضي القديم مع قديم الخشب بالسقف والطاولات...والزرع
رائع وجميل ومريح​​














































​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 أبريل 2018)

مجموعه تصميمات وخطوط للاندسكيب نزلها عندك اكيد هتحتاجها

https://www.facebook.com/IDesignZoOone/photos/a.619526015053876.1073742126.303668029973011/619526508387160/?type=3&theater




​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 أبريل 2018)

سؤال الناس بتسأل كتير في التنفيذ و الديكور​​#معلومه_علي_الماشي

مشاكل البورسلين 
البورسلين زي أي ماتريال في الدنيا بتتمدد و بتنكمش بفعل الحرارة و الرطوبه.. فمشكلة فرقعة و طقطة البروسلين بقى بتحصل لما يكون راكب بنفس طريقة السيراميك بحيث مايكونش بينه و بين بعضه فيه أي عراميس أو لحامات و اللي بنسميه بورسلين قطع ليزر.. طبعاً شكله بيكون جميل بس مع تمدد البورسلين في الصيف البلاطه عاوزة تتمدد.. و نتيجه ضغط البلاطات على بعضها فبتبدأ بعض البلاطات تفك من المونه بتاعتها و تسيب الأرض..
بيساعد على كده كمان إن البورسلين ضهره بيكون ناعم مقارنةً بالسيراميك و عشان كده بيفك من المونه بسهوله..
المشكله دي بتظهر أكتر كمان في البورسلين الصيني تحديداً و بالذات في المقاسات الكبيرة منه لأن معامل التمدد الحراري ليه بيكون كبير فبيتمدد أكتر مع تغير درجات الحرارة
طب عشان المشكله دي ماتحصلش.. نعمل إيه؟
عشان نمنع إن المشكله دي تحصل.. قدامنا خطوتين.. الأولى إننا نسيب مسافات 1 مم بين البورسلين و بعضه عشان نسمح للبورسلين إنه يتمدد براحته من غير مايفك..
و التانيه هي إننا نزود قوى التماسك بين البورسلين و المونه اللي تحته و ده عشان نعمله بنستخدم مواد اللصق الجاهزة من شركات الكيماويات بنحطها على ضهر البلاطات و بنرش ضهر البلاطات بشويه رمل عشان يبقى خشن مش ناعم و نسيبها تنشف لمدة يوم كامل... و أثناء التركيب لازم نزود محتوى الأسمنت في المونه عن المعتاد و كمان بنحط إضافه على المونه زى الأديبوند عشان التماسك و الديمومة ...
و هل المشكله دي لو حصلت فعلاً و البورسلين بدأ يفك من الأرض ليها علاج و لا لأ..؟
للأسف دي من المشاكل اللي حلها مش دايماً بينجح بس فيه طريقه بتتعمل بنحاول بيها ننقذ ما يمكن إنقاذه و هي إننا بنفتح أماكن معينه بين بعض البلاطات بالصاروخ و بنحقن منها لباني أسمنت مضاف إليه أديبوند و طبعاً نتائجها مش دايماً بتنجح
المشكله إن أغلب الصنايعيه و بعض المهندسين بيكونوا مش عارفين الطريقه الصح لتركيب البورسلين و بيركبوه بالطريقه العاديه بالمونه زي السيراميك .. 
Details EG​



​​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أبريل 2018)

مشروع مركز تجارى - مركز تسوق
dwg

المشروع الاول 
http://lkky.co/353U
المشروع الثانى 
http://lkky.co/PO1X
المشروع الثالث 
http://lkky.co/60vc
المشروع الرابع 
http://lkky.co/vz5c
المشروع الخامس
http://lkky.co/i975
المشروع السادس
http://lkky.co/Ieiu
المشروع السابع
http://lkky.co/uhIz
المشروع الثامن
http://lkky.co/9Wav








​


----------



## أنا معماري (28 أبريل 2018)

يعطي أفكار جديدة باللعب بالكمر 
والدروة والأعمدة





​


----------



## أنا معماري (7 يونيو 2018)

جمال قوة المربعات بموديولها....مع تضادها مع منحنيات اللاندسكيب
وربط بينهم بالخطوط والمربعات...
ممكن تتكرر في الالاف المشروعات ولا يمل منها المشاهد للمشروع




​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 يناير 2019)




----------



## أنا معماري (19 يناير 2019)

أنكسارات بلاطات الأدوار رأسية و أفقية....بصفاء لونها الابيض
ويظهر من داخلها جمال الزجاج الازرق بدرجته
ما بين رؤية عريضة او رفيعة او منكسرة كزجزاج
إجاد التعبير بها
ولم يكتفي...كررها بأسلوب اخر في المبني البرج
ثم اخر مفأجاة الكورنر الخشب الطبيعي
وربما بجوار المدخل

والأشجار و أماكنها و فروعها ونوعها....هي التي صنعت جمال المبني....إذا تخيلت إختفاءها

وكانها برأسيتها تقيس مدي إنكسار البلاطات البيضاء....وتظهرها


----------



## أنا معماري (20 يناير 2019)

بصراحه من افضل كتب تنفيذ هو ومباني ف صور بس بصراحه كل طبعه بتكون احلي من الي قبلها وبتبقي الاستفاده


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يناير 2019)

الحضارة الإسلامية رقي و حضارة و أصالة حتي في مبانيها لها قوة و شموخ و عزة....بتفاصيلها ....بأريحيتها البسيطة ....
عندما نقارنها بالعمارات الأخري خصوصا القديمة بتكون الأخري مزعجة بتفاصيلها وحتي لو بها جماليات وزخارف ونسب... بتكون مزعجة....
قد يكون السبب في تمكن المصممين و إستشعارهم بخير وراحة و سلامه و صفاء الناحية الروحية...
لوحه لمسجد السلطان ابو العلا مرسومه في القرن ال19 من جهة شارع بولاق الجديد قبل ان يكون شارع بولاق بوضعه الحالي


----------



## أنا معماري (25 فبراير 2019)

برغم طول الأرض و قلة عرضها...
وضع المعماري بخياله الكونسبت الذي يألف بين الأبراج
وكأن الأبراج أوراق شجر متراصة متدرجة علي غصن اللاندسكيب و عنصر مائي قلب منتصف المشروع.....
فجمع بين الكونسبت والتصميم والمباني و التوجية والديناميكية و الإنسجام و الإسترسال الفكري المعماري والإنسياب لمشروعه....


----------

